# Polaris Bios Editing ( RX5xx / RX4xx )



## generaleramon

Polaris Bios Editing RX590/RX580/570/560/RX480/470/460
Last update: 12/03/2021

New Drivers Allow modded Bios on RX580/590, RX480 needs "Atikmdag - Patcher" to fix the Code 43 error/Drivers not loading

*Atikmdag-Patcher - Bios Enabler - Code 43 Fix*


Spoiler



If drivers won't load ( Code 43 )after a bios flash, use this tool. Quote: I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher

1. Flash Bios. Do not reboot when asked.
2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
3. Reboot.

I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.



*RX480 > RX580 Conversion*


Spoiler




RX480 -> RX580 Conversions by hellm
Find a bios for your card in the TPU Video BIOS Collection
GPU PCB Breakdowns from "Buildzoid's Actually Hardcore Overclocking"




*PBE - Polaris Bios Editor - Versions + Infos*


Spoiler



Bios Editors Downloads:

PolarisBiosEditor v1.4 by datspike
SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5

*Fan related Values*

THyst; /* Temperature hysteresis. Integer. */
TMin; /* The temperature, in 0.01 centigrades, below which we just run at a minimal PWM. */
TMed; /* The middle temperature where we change slopes. */
THigh; /* The high point above TMed for adjusting the second slope. */
PWMMin; /* The minimum PWM value in percent (0.01% increments). */
PWMMed; /* The PWM value (in percent) at TMed. */
PWMHigh; /* The PWM value at THigh. */
TMax; /* The max temperature */
FanControlMode; /* Legacy or Fuzzy Fan mode */
FanPWMMax; /* Maximum allowed fan power in percent */
FanOutputSensitivity; /* Sensitivity of fan reaction to temepature changes */
FanRPMMax; /* The default value in RPM */
MinFanSCLKAcousticLimit; /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */
TargetTemperature; /* Advanced fan controller target temperature. */
MinimumPWMLimit; /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set. This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */
Source



*Timings Decoding*


Spoiler




*I usually prefer to use the "SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5" built-in strap editor*
Another way is to use R_Timings - Encode/Decode RX/R9 Memory Straps by Vento041


*Old/Alternative*



Spoiler



Quote: Originally Posted by *-Vento041-*

I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.

ohgodadecode.zip 103k.

Navigate to folder in explorer and Shift+Right click and "Open command window here". Run "ohgodadecode.exe" "HEX VALUE" to get the decode output.

example in cmd:

INPUT:
ohgodadecode.exe 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

OUTPUT:
TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25






*GDDR5 Memory Timings Info*


Spoiler



Some infos on GDDR5 timings i found online and in some PDFs by Jedec/Samsung/Hynix/AMD - Still work in progress


Code:


####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
TRCDW = 13   “Number of cycles from active to write”
TRCDWA = 13  “Number of cycles from active to write with auto-precharge. Same as TRCDW” Good BW uplift???
TRCDR = 24   “Number of cycles from active to read”
TRCDRA = 22  “Number of cycles from active to read with auto-precharge. Same as TRCDR”
TRRD = 5     “Number of cycles from active bank a to active bank”
TRC = 65     “Number of cycles from active to active/auto refresh”

####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
TNOPW = 0   “Extra cycle(s) between successive write bursts. For debugging purpose only”
TNOPR = 0   “Extra cycle(s) between successive read bursts. For debugging purpose only”
TR2W = 28   “Read to write turn around time”
TCCDL = 3   “Cycles between column commands between banks in the same bank group?”
TCCDS = 5   “Cycles between column commands between banks in different bank groups?”
TW2R = 14   “Write to read turn around time”
TCL = 20    “CAS to data return latency”

####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
TRP_WRA = 45   “From write with auto-precharge to active”  Good BW uplift???
TRP_RDA = 22   “From read with auto-precharge to active”
TRP = 19       “Precharge command period”
TRFC = 151     “Auto-refresh command period”

####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
PA2RDATA = 0   “Read Preamble”
PA2WDATA = 0   “Write Preamble”
TFAW = 0       “Four Bank Active Window”
TCRCRL = 3   EDC READ Latency=CL + CRCRL “During read ,the EDC bundle is returned with-soon after the response data based on TCRCRL”
TCRCWL = 7   EDC WRITE Latency=WL + CRCWL "EDC/CRC checksum Related, similar to TCRCRL"
T32AW = 0      “Thirty Two Bank Active Window”
TWDATATR = 0

####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
ACTRD = 30
ACTWR = 18
RASMACTRD = 58
RASMACTWR = 70

####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
RAS2RAS = 219
RP = 53
WRPLUSRP = 64
BUS_TURN = 25

Row Access Timings: tRC, tRAS, tRCDRD, tRCDWR, tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW, tRTP
Column Access Timings: tCCDL, tCCDS, tCCDR, tWTRL, tWTRS, tRTW,
Refresh Timings: tRFC, tRFCSB, tRREFD, tREFI



*How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values*


Spoiler



*I usually prefer to use the "SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5" built-in strap editor*

"The old way" example (OLD):


Spoiler



Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader or Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.

Open the generated .txt

Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)

a446 : is the start adress
0753 : is the lenght

Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)

At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model/s supported by the bios

.... [email protected]!.......Ce......K4G80325FB.2.Tv:.¢`ÿ..P..c...... ...

only K4G80325FB (made by Samsung > Use Google) in this case, so the memID in the straps is 00

40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19

in case of two memory brand memID 01 and 02 are possible

Example of a 2000Mhz strap

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19

The frequency is 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap

02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported

99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.

Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.






*UberMix and Performance Timings*


Spoiler



*//UberMix v3.4 Beta* Possibly stable @2150Mhz


HTML:


777000000000000022CC1C00EF615C44F0590F15300D070A0060070013051420FA8900A0030000001212303FB2354019

*//UberMix v3.3 Stable* The Best @2100Mhz


HTML:


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C42F0590F15300D9708006007000B031420FA8900A00300000011112F3FBB354019

*//UberMix v3.1 Stable*


HTML:


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019

*//UberMix v3.0*


HTML:


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019

*//UberMix v2.3 -Less Extreme-*


HTML:


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

*//UberMix v2.1 -Less Extreme-*


HTML:


555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17

*v3.x Results-*
~242GB/s (~214GB/s Stock) with OclMemBench
1500 - 1625 - 2000 - Custom straps Mix
No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv IMC) / Core @1350Mhz
Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal,ecc ecc

Performance/Bandwidth Tested with The Witcher 3 in a Heavy Foliage Place in Blood&Wine DLC (Stock-MOD Memory @2100Mhz)


Code:


216GB/s Stock (Needs update)
14200 FireStrike Stock
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 53fps 1080P Stock
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 22fps 4K Stock

229GB/s MOD +6% (Needs update)
14500 FireStrike MOD +2.1%
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 56fps 1080P MOD +5.6%!
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 23fps 4K MOD +4.5%

An user example:


Spoiler



"RX480 GTR
stock timings

1266/2000 - 198 GB/s
1266/2100 - 210 GB/s

Uber V2.1

1266/2000 - 224 GB/s
1266/2100 - 232 GB/s

1266/2000 with stock timings - Firestrike graphic points: 12953
1266/2000 with uber v2.1 timings - Firestrike graphic points 13643

nearly 700 points increase, it's equivalent of +95-100 mhz on core, a lot"



Originally Posted by *-iakoboss7-*


Spoiler



last question: so "maxing" the mem timings is better than "maxing" the memory speed in terms of performance?
for example: these memory timings (but stock memory clocks) VS max memory clocks most of our cards can do in average = whats best?
thank you for your help. Quote: Originally Posted by *-Loladinas-* 

it varies by card. Depends on the quality of vram chips themselves and the IMC.
I'm getting more bandwidth from 2125MHz + custom timings, than 2300MHz + stock timings. 241GB/s vs. 234GB/s. And then there's the added benefit of no errors; at 2300MHz I'd start to see slight artifacting.



*Hynix - Micron - Elpida* not tested by me


Spoiler



Good HYNIX ONLY 8gb - models H5GC8H24MJ and H5GQ8H24MJ
777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

Good Micron MT51J256M3
777000000000000022AA1C0073626C41B0551016BA0D260B006AE60004061420EA8940AA030000001914292EB22E3B16

Good Hynix ONLY 4gb - model H5GC4H24AJ
999000000000000022559D0010DE5B4480551312B74C450A00400600750414206A8900A00200312010112D34A42A3816

Good Elpida EDW4032BAB
777000000000000022AA1C00315A5B36A0550F15B68C1506004082007C041420CA8980A9020004C01712262B612B3715




Source



*EDC Errors monitoring*


Spoiler



The GDDR5 SGRAM provides error detection on the data bus to improve system reliability. The device generates a checksum per byte lane for both READ and WRITE data and returns the checksum to the controller. Based on the checksum, the controller can decide if the data (or the returned CRC) was transmitted in error and retry the READ or WRITE command. The device itself does not perform any error correction.

EDC errors are they bad?

No necessarily, it means and Error happen inside your board, it has been Detected and Corrected (from these actions Error Detection and Correction). If you see errors it means that you card EDC circuit is working at least... sure 0 error is perfect, but some error is always better than undetected (and uncorrected) errors (that could lead to a crash).

Errors could occurs

when your GPU start to work (frequency change)
when the frequency is too high
when the memory voltage is too low (this might be unchangeable in Polaris card am I right? Confirmation needed...)
when the IMC (memory controller) voltage is too low
randomly (unlikely but can occurs)
when the timings are too tight
current spikes
voltage is not clean enough (can be partially avoided with VRM oc, bios mods needed or third party software like VRMTool, PCB dependent)
....

Anyway, we are talking about errors in the communication between your IMC and your memory chips, the causes could be multiples but the solution is always the same, data resend: what has been corrupted must be resent again and again until it arrives intact.

To many errors are the reason why apparently high "stable" memory OC could perform worse that lower memory OC, the GPU isn't crashing but the errors could be so frequent that you card is waiting more time correcting errors than sending actual data.

*Download HWiNFO*



The value is shown as "GPU Memory Errors", it counts errors only when the GPU is under load(3D).
Overclocking the video memory can generate invisible errors that most of the time are recovered by the gpu, but this process waste bandwidth and processing power. Is important to find a stable and error-free overclock for the memory. Because of this, you may get more FPS at 2100Mhz than 2150Mhz.



*Polaris Memory Overclock Scaling *


Spoiler






looncraz said:


> RX 480 scales nearly perfectly linearly with memory frequency. It is ABSURDLY bound by memory performance:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone who says otherwise is just experiencing driver problems and may not even know it.
> 
> I've put hours of work into examining Polaris 10 in both RX 470 and RX 480 clothes. I have even created full curves of memory sensitivity in 200MHz increments from 600Mhz:
> 
> 
> 
> You can see that scaling only really stops with the 750MHz GPU and 1600MHz RAM. That would be 2.667GHz RAM clocks for 1250MHz... or 340GB/s. Meaning Polaris 10 needs 33% more bandwidth than it has for optimal performance. I haven't done the math, but I think it would be about 25% faster with that much bandwidth, with no increase in GPU clocks... and almost no change in power usage.





generaleramon said:


> Polaris need a lot of Bandwidth even at low Core clock. Performance gains only start to slow down at around 2100Mhz memory (240+GB/s) and 1100Mhz core.
> The graph show the gains from memory overclock with fixed 1350-1100-800Mhz core clock.





Loladinas said:


> I ran a few benchmarks (Firestrike, Firestrike Ultra, Firestrike Extreme, Superposition Medium, Superposition Extreme, and Valley Extreme HD) to compare stock timings performance to 3.1v. Core has a mild overclock of 1411MHz. With stock timings I start getting memory errors past 2150MHz, with custom timings same thing happens past 2125MHz. With custom timings visible artifacts appear at 2200MHz in both Superposition benchmark, errors appearing in the millions, using stock timings I probably could've gone past 2250MHz, highest error rate was ~130k in Superposition, but other benchmarks were a a lot more tame, going only up to ~6000, and performance was still slowly increasing. I won't bore you with the details, so here's the chart with results averaged out.





looncraz said:


> I have, here's BF4 scaling nearly perfectly with memory frequency:






*Polaris 10 Voltage Scaling*


Spoiler




Voltage scaling of my two Reference RX480 (Polaris 10 using 14 nm FinFET manufacturing process). Stable voltage with a Target Temp of 70-75°. The last datapoint is around 1328-1338Mhz.
The first card has an ASIC Quality over 80%, the second around 60%.
It's clear that Polaris 10+FinFET do not like to clock too high, the voltage scaling is nice and linear up to 1.2Ghz, than a lot of voltage is needed, 1.4Ghz is possible with low temps and/or a good voltage bump. 1.5Ghz is rare and require crazy high voltages.
The ASICs temperature sure play a role in all this. My first RX480 can do [email protected]@1168mv(SVI2 voltage in Bios), but only if kept under 50-55°.




*Good Reads/Articles and Infos*


Spoiler



Article by Anandtech about the Polaris achitecture in general.
The AMD Radeon RX 480 Preview: Polaris Makes Its Mainstream Mark

Article by Anandtech about "Powertune" of the Hawaii-R9 2xx cards. Not really that different from our cards.
The AMD Radeon R9 290X Review

Article by Anandtech about Fiji-Fury cards.
The AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Review: Aiming For the Top

Article by TPU about Power vs Voltage curve from Fiji, good to understand the relation between the two.
AMD Fury X "Fiji" Voltage Scaling

Introduction To Undervolting And Efficiency on Fiji by tomshardware.com
Undervolting AMD's Radeon R9 Fury For Better Efficiency

ROP / ROPs Bandwith Usage
http://www.humus.name/Articles/Persson_LowlevelShaderOptimization.pdf

How Temperature Affects GPU Performance.
http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gt...4-how-temperature-affects-gpu-performance.pdf

Voltage vs. Frequency of modern AMD ASICs.
Page 93 - New Zen microarchitecture details

RX480 Memory Overclock analysis
AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test - Hardwareluxx

Power vs. Frequency on a Hawaii GPU.
Page 100 - New Zen microarchitecture details

CPUs Related Articles, but the idea is the same for GPUs.
A Comparison of Intel’s 32nm and 22nm Core i5 CPUs: Power, Voltage, Temperature, and Frequency « Blog
Undervolting and Overclocking on Ivy Bridge



*Random Info*


Spoiler



-The RX 480’s on-board VRM – voltage regulator – on the high-side is capable of delivering 40 amps from each phase at 125c, for a total of 240 amps. Link
-The VRM mosfets (MDU1511 and MDU1514 on the reference board) are perfectly fine even at 100°C. They are only slightly less efficient at high temperatures. At some point there might be problems because the whole PCB heats up and not all components/ICs are fine with such high temperatures. So removing the heat at its source is the most efficient thing to do.
-Low Temp Help a lot with these cards. Water <50° for High Overclocks and low voltages / Air(Reference Blower) 70-75° is a good target

Quote: [Official] Polaris Owners Club



> "RX 480 scales nearly perfectly linearly with memory frequency. It is ABSURDLY bound by memory performance:
> 
> I've put hours of work into examining Polaris 10 in both RX 470 and RX 480 clothes. I have even created full curves of memory sensitivity in 200MHz increments from 600Mhz:
> 
> You can see that scaling only really stops with the 750MHz GPU and 1600MHz RAM. That would be 2.667GHz RAM clocks for 1250MHz... or 340GB/s. Meaning Polaris 10 needs 33% more bandwidth than it has for optimal performance. I haven't done the math, but I think it would be about 25% faster with that much bandwidth, with no increase in GPU clocks... and almost no change in power usage."






*Downloads*


Spoiler



HxD Hex Editor
ASUS Unlocked BIOS for RX 480 (1.40 Volt, 225 W TDP) _not more available_
Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU)
ATOMBIOSReader.zip

BIOS AMD RX480 8GB
ReferenceAMDRX4808GB.zip

XFX RX480 1328Mhz 8GB
ReferenceXFXRX4801328MhzCore8GB.zip

OCL Membench
github.com/duzenko/OpenclMemBench

OCLMembench.zip

Updated AMD/ATI ATIFlash from TPU
Download ATIFlash



Make backup of original bios on video card. Using modded bios will void your warranty. I accept no responsibility for damage from using this information. All efforts are being made to double check information but there maybe errors.

Hex To Dex Converter : Hexadecimal to Binary Converter


----------



## ducegt

Mind sharing the hex values and addresses? Since you are bored waiting afterall.

I'very manages to mod a 380x 4gb rom to work on a R9 285 along with using straps taken from a 290 rom. I got the best performance using a 1250 290 strap despite it clocking lower, but I'm willing to try others.

Also I will say I've flashed my 285 bad ... wouldn't boot... about 15 times and always have been able to fix with a 2nd gpu. Morality aside, I know I could flash back to stock and RMA without a problem.


----------



## cscheat

my RX 480 memory already running at 2000Mhz, is this for the 4GB version?


----------



## generaleramon

8GB version, ram speed is 2000mhz as stock but the latencies are from the 1750mhz strap, so (if stable/working) you have more bandwidth/performance. If you post your 4Gb bios i can mod it.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> Mind sharing the hex values and addresses? Since you are bored waiting afterall.
> 
> I'very manages to mod a 380x 4gb rom to work on a R9 285 along with using straps taken from a 290 rom. I got the best performance using a 1250 290 strap despite it clocking lower, but I'm willing to try others.
> 
> Also I will say I've flashed my 285 bad ... wouldn't boot... about 15 times and always have been able to fix with a 2nd gpu. Morality aside, I know I could flash back to stock and RMA without a problem.


2000Mhz strap is in the A6AA - A6DD block / Lenght 34 (40 0D 03 inverted = 2000)

2000Mhz/2000 Timing


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19


2000Mhz/1750 Timings


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17


----------



## PCIEgate

ATIFlash can't find the card (no support yet, i guess).
Any possibility to flash this BIOS otherwise?


----------



## generaleramon

I guess we have to wait


----------



## larrydavid

Can you also raise the memory and core voltage as well?


----------



## cscheat

maybe raise the fan speed as well


----------



## generaleramon

My card is arriving now(i hope)...i will work on the bios this weekend.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> ATIFlash can't find the card (no support yet, i guess).
> Any possibility to flash this BIOS otherwise?


Using Latest version ? https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71


----------



## PCIEgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Using Latest version ? https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2531/atiflash-2-71


Sure, this will probably only work with the updated BIOS tools provided for the reviewers: http://www.legitreviews.com/amd-radeon-rx-480-4gb-versus-radeon-rx-480-8gb_183576
Maybe one of the reviewers can share them.


----------



## generaleramon

RX480MEMMODv2.zip 98k .zip file


Ram speed limit 2500mhz


----------



## larrydavid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> RX480MEMMODv2.zip 98k .zip file
> 
> 
> Ram speed limit 2500mhz


What about changing the memory voltage?


----------



## Cross-Flow

Nice Work 

Is there anny Chance to flash a 4 GB RX 480 to a 8 GB RX 480?


----------



## BulletBait

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cross-Flow*
> 
> Nice Work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there anny Chance to flash a 4 GB RX 480 to a 8 GB RX 480?


Have you actually pulled you shroud off and seen 8 physical RAM modules. Otherwise, from what I hear, that was only reviewer's cards that came like that and it had a BIOS switch deactivating 4GB of VRAM. The reference consumer cards should only come with 4 physical VRAM modules.


----------



## eparra83

I bought an xfx rx 480 4GB on launch. I replaced the thermal paste and I saw 8 Samsung memory chips. I downloaded an xfx rx 480 8GB bios from the tech power up database but I'm not sure what flash utility I can use. Any help would be appreciated.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Have you actually pulled you shroud off and seen 8 physical RAM modules. Otherwise, from what I hear, that was only reviewer's cards that came like that and it had a BIOS switch deactivating 4GB of VRAM. The reference consumer cards should only come with 4 physical VRAM modules.


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eparra83*
> 
> I bought an xfx rx 480 4GB on launch. I replaced the thermal paste and I saw 8 Samsung memory chips. I downloaded and xfx rx 480 8GB bios from the tech power up database but I'm not sure what flash utility I can use. Any help would be appreciated.


Same thing here, all the memory modules are sitting pretty....waiting to be flashed from a 4GB to an 8GB...but ATIWINFLASH isn't recognizing the card as a Radeon card, lol.


----------



## GHADthc

Oh wow, that is interesting...I will be paying close attention to this thread.

I also wonder if the chips used for RX 480's are actually the rumoured 40 CU chips, and just have AMD's usual software locks on them to disable 'faulty' CU's, would be pretty cool if something like this actually played out (Wouldn't surprise me, with the trend of the last few generations of cards).


----------



## PCIEgate

An updated ATIFlash is included in the reviewer BIOS files:



Just need someone to share them (ATIFlash.exe would be enough).


----------



## Cross-Flow

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eparra83*
> 
> I bought an xfx rx 480 4GB on launch. I replaced the thermal paste and I saw 8 Samsung memory chips. I downloaded and xfx rx 480 8GB bios from the tech power up database but I'm not sure what flash utility I can use. Any help would be appreciated.


Same here


----------



## generaleramon

https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor

very useful tool. we only need a flashtool


----------



## eparra83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor
> 
> very useful tool. we only need a flashtool


Very nice tool! Like you said.. all we need is a flash tool to support Polaris!







I don't really want to OC my card but I do wan to unlock the full 8GB of RAM and the true speed (2000Mhz) of the GDDR5 onboard.


----------



## generaleramon

Card Finally arrived! Vram to [email protected] no problem
Core [email protected] or [email protected] (1100mv Stock)
80°@3750rpm fan

Very Very good.

Polaris scale very well with frequency! i need a liquid cooler now









gpu/heatsink holes spacing is 53.5mm


----------



## generaleramon

Repasted with GC Extreme: ~6°lower temps


----------



## eparra83

Nice! I saw about ~4C lower temps using the coolermaster paste than came with my hyper 212 CPU heatsink.

Compared to my old EVGA GTX 960 SSC 2GB card the system is pulling about 25 more watts under load (reading from my killawatt).

ASRock Z97M Pro4/ i7 4790K @ stock/ 32GB DDR3 1600/ 480 GB SSD/3TB WD for storage

5/31/2015 - 960 GTX SSC - OCZ 500 watt PSU from 2006ish

55 watts on desktop

171 watts on prime95

235 max watts on 3DMark11

205 watts average on FC4 (215 max)

7/3/2016 - XFX RX 480 4GB stock - EVGA 750 watt gold PSU from 2016 (another 8x2 RAM kit to total 32GB)

54 watts on desktop

173 watts on prime95 (max heat)

260 max watts on 3DMark11

230 watts average on FC4 (250 max)

338 watts Furmark plus prime95 (max heat)


----------



## BulletBait

Lol, I couldn't give you guys a temp drop on mine. That was the first thing I did was repaste it Antec Diamond...


----------



## comagnum

The first thing I did after some initial testing was repaste with some Gelid Extreme. Dropped the temps considerably. Don't know exactly how much, though. Never gets over 65 while gaming.


----------



## eparra83

I would like to report that using wattman to lower the voltage in stage 6 and 7 (set to stage 5 mV) my 3DMark11 score went from 14878 to 15090.

Also, my killawatt measured about 20 watts less usage during the 3DMark11 run.


----------



## RaduZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Card Finally arrived! Vram to [email protected] no problem
> Core [email protected] or [email protected] (1100mv Stock)
> 80°@3750rpm fan
> 
> Very Very good.
> 
> Polaris scale very well with frequency! i need a liquid cooler now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu/heatsink holes spacing is 53.5mm


Do you know if that is the standard spacing? I'm interested to know if my nzxt Kraken will fit one of these cards.


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> ATIFlash can't find the card (no support yet, i guess).
> Any possibility to flash this BIOS otherwise?


Hey, any chance you could share your RX 480 4GB BIOS?


----------



## paromi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaduZ*
> 
> Do you know if that is the standard spacing? I'm interested to know if my nzxt Kraken will fit one of these cards.


The Kraken g10 has a spacing of 53.3 mm as far as i know the same as the most arctic Gpu cooler


----------



## Ginmarr

I Submit 4GB Bios @ techpower up but still not online


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginmarr*
> 
> I Submit 4GB Bios @ techpower up but still not online


Could you upload it here? I would really appreciate that!


----------



## Ginmarr

del


----------



## cscheat

I have a Sapphire 8GB here... Can somebody with 4GB card flash to my bios directly?

I could share my bios if anybody interested


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginmarr*
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 95k .zip file


I checked your BIOS, you have the same VRAM chips as the RX 480 8GB. If you flash a RX 480 8GB BIOS you would unlock an extra 4GB of VRAM.









Thanks for sharing that, it's helped the development of PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## NaXter24R

Finally i've found what i was searching for. Unfortunately i think AMD will ship 8gb only for custom card, still, this might help who got a reference model. And btw, i knew it was the same memory chip, opened a reddit post, no one cared about me, submitted here, same









And i bet that those memory modules would be the same on the GTX 1060, so 3 and 6gb are equals.

By the way, if you need some help with translation, just ask


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Those who said they have 8 VRAM chips on a 4GB card, are those chips 1GB or 512MB?

Don't understand why AMD will put on 8GB and disable half.


----------



## NaXter24R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Those who said they have 8 VRAM chips on a 4GB card, are those chips 1GB or 512MB?
> 
> Don't understand why AMD will put on 8GB and disable half.


I don't know why, but i made my theory a while ago:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NaXter24R*
> 
> I don't know if it was already asked but, has anyone have a 4gb model? Because i've read somewhere that reviewers have 2 bios so they can try the card with both 8 and 4gb.
> Now of course you cannot "disable" a memory module, because you will cut the bus, but, i've found the 8gb memory modules: Samsung K4G80325FB-HC025.
> 
> That 25 at the end is the speed, so 0.25ns 8000Mhz, and they are rated at 1.5v.
> 
> On Samsung's datasheet there is another model working at 1.5v as well and it's the K4G41325FC-HC28. That 28 now stands for 0.28ns 7000mhz, and the interesting thing is that 7000Mhz are rated for 1.55v, so even higher power draw, and only in this model, because on the 8gb that 7mhz is still rated 1.5v.
> 
> It would be nice to have an inspection of the card, because there might be a chance that all cards are the same with a bios tweak (i don't know how, still, it's a chance, correct me if i'm wrong) so potentially, we could save some money.
> 
> I hope someone have the 4gb model and can check the memory modules, visually or with MemoryInfo.
> 
> Here is the datasheet for Samsung's GDDR5 modules: http://www.samsung.com/us/samsungsemiconductor/pdfs/PSG2015_1H_HR_singles.pdf
> 
> Here is the VRAM image on the PCB:


Same chip, only a production line, flashing a bios is easier than two production line, they probably had some discount on such amount of chips from Samsung.

Another thing i've discovered, those Samsung modules are rated 8ghz 1.5v. But using the bios editor the value is 1v. Maybe a bad read or a pleasant surprise?


----------



## Ginmarr

Ellesmere.zip 95k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> I checked your BIOS, you have the same VRAM chips as the RX 480 8GB. If you flash a RX 480 8GB BIOS you would unlock an extra 4GB of VRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that, it's helped the development of PolarisBiosEditor


Hi no problem here a pic from the RAM:



http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/products/dram/graphic-dram/gddr5-component/K4G80325FB?ia=759

--UPDATE--


----------



## NaXter24R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginmarr*
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 95k .zip file
> 
> Hi no problem here a pic from the RAM:


8gb model confirmed. The only thing i'm thinking now is that voltage. Even in wattman you have 1000mv. I think it's more some AUX voltage, like on Hawaii. Because those memory are rated 1.5v, it's on Samsung's datasheet and in general, GDDR5 range from 1.35 to 1.6v


----------



## Ginmarr

I 've read that the 1000 mV stands for the controller not for the Ramchips


----------



## PCIEgate

BIOS flash is working now: https://www.techpowerup.com/223913/amd-retail-radeon-rx-480-4gb-to-8gb-memory-unlock-mod-works-we-benchmarked
Just flashed the 8GB on my 4GB card and started this tool d3dglvramtest two times:


----------



## Jiggytom

So are we still waiting for a bios flash tool or does one exist? I'm looking to tighten timings and increase max mem speed.


----------



## PCIEgate

BIOS flash is available now: techpowerup

Tested the 8GB BIOS on my 4GB card and started this vram testing tool two times:


----------



## Ginmarr

You Flash DoS or Windows?


----------



## paromi

Wow thats great i´m downloading Atiflash and the polaris Bios Editor now

but are there any instructions how to use the Polaris Bios Editor

well i gone wait intel you guys did the testing i´m a little bit scared that i could mess things up


----------



## Jiggytom

Any programs to modify bios besides the Polaris github one Posted earlier? So with this whole vram voltage vs controller voltage... Are we only able to change one and not the other? What can we possibly max out at with these cards?


----------



## NaXter24R

I would like to suggest those 2 tools:
1. MemoryInfo https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2326/asus-radeon-memoryinfo-1-005

This one can be good to see what memory modules your card has. I don't know if it works on RX 480 too (some tester?







)
Memory module should be: *Samsung K4G80325FB-HC25*. This is a 256MX32, correct me if i'm wrong.

2. VMT, video memory stress test https://sourceforge.net/projects/vmst/
This one shows you both the amount of VRAM you have and stress test is. It's like memtest86. It won't need OS, just burn it on a USB stick and you're golden


----------



## AliNT77

Please try tightening the timings...


----------



## Jayjr1105

So skimmed through the thread. Am I reading correctly that 4GB cards can be easily unlocked to 8GB?

This will not carry over to non-reference correct?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Time to buy up every single 4GB card there is.


----------



## paromi

Hello

I downloaded ATIFLASH , POLARIS BIOS EDITOR, and GPUZ

with GPUZ i made a copy of the Bios ( XFX RX 480 OC @ 1288mhz)

But POLARIS BIOS EDITOR don´t open it



Thanks

Edit: : deleted the wrong bios file take a look a couple post further theer is the correct bios for the xfx 8g model


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

I bricked my Bios on the Card, any DOS ATIFLASH allready there? The Card is still recognized in Windows -> Then Freeze.

I edited only the last Voltage Table with Radeon Bios Editor to 1200 = 1,2v. But this bricked the Bios... so now i cant go to Windows because its freezes, also when i boot with a second Card.

I need some DOS Flash Tool... the Atiflash who is released is only for Windows


----------



## NaXter24R

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> I bricked my Bios on the Card, any DOS ATIFLASH allready there? The Card is still recognized in Windows -> Then Freeze.
> 
> I edited only the last Voltage Table with Radeon Bios Editor to 1200 = 1,2v. But this bricked the Bios... so now i cant go to Windows because its freezes, also when i boot with a second Card.
> 
> I need some DOS Flash Tool... the Atiflash who is released is only for Windows


You should have the ability to select the card under Windows if I'm right. Otherwise, I'm just guessing, you could try in safe more or, you could try putting the flash tool in a folder then shift + right click, open command window here and write the code for flash. This might work


----------



## xkm1948

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> I bricked my Bios on the Card, any DOS ATIFLASH allready there? The Card is still recognized in Windows -> Then Freeze.
> 
> I edited only the last Voltage Table with Radeon Bios Editor to 1200 = 1,2v. But this bricked the Bios... so now i cant go to Windows because its freezes, also when i boot with a second Card.
> 
> I need some DOS Flash Tool... the Atiflash who is released is only for Windows


Download from TPU. There are two executable. One of them is ATIWinflash, the GUI version. Another is called ATIFlash, which is command line prompt version. You never used this before?


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xkm1948*
> 
> Download from TPU. There are two executable. One of them is ATIWinflash, the GUI version. Another is called ATIFlash, which is command line prompt version. You never used this before?


Yes, i know ATIFlash (non Gui) but this is not for DOS -> Bootable Stick. There is only showing up a Error Message that this Program cant be executed under DOS. So im in Windows Again (Deleted the AMD Drivers), but i cant flash my Card. Everytime i got the ERROR: 0FL01. The RX480 is at the moment in the Second PCIE Slot so its Adapter 1 right? Actually in first PCIE Slot ist my Nvidia 8400Gs.

Any Idea?

-> I tried this

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/3nxhju/my_semidetailed_guide_to_unbricking_an_amd_gpu/

Maybe its not Adapter 1? But the Nvidia Card must be the Adapter 0. But which Adapter ist the bricked AMD Card?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cscheat*
> 
> I have a Sapphire 8GB here... Can somebody with 4GB card flash to my bios directly?
> 
> I could share my bios if anybody interested


Please share









I have an XFX 4GB card, but the one listed on TPU for reference 480 is stating a sub-mismatch, so I don't know if a sapphire bios will work or not, but I'm up for trying


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Ok got it, flashed with the Risk to brick my Nvidia Card. But it was Adapter 0 nothing changed at this very good.

But still no PIcture.


----------



## generaleramon

https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2728/atiflash-2-74


----------



## Jiggytom

Anyone flash a Gigabyte card yet? Should work theoretically right?


----------



## PCIEgate

Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.

Might be useful:
BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet

It's located on the back:


----------



## Jiggytom

Anyone know how to tweak memory timings ? I am seeing this at the 2000mhz clock: 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
This at 1750:
777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17


----------



## Jiggytom

Try exporting bios using the flash tool (save button).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
> I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.
> 
> Might be useful:
> BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet
> 
> It's located on the back:


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
> I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.
> 
> Might be useful:
> BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet
> 
> It's located on the back:


How did you unbrick it when you reflashed your stock rom? You flash back to the 8gb version?


----------



## PCIEgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> How did you unbrick it when you reflashed your stock rom? You flash back to the 8gb version?


Yes, flashed the full 8GB rom backup (512kb) from techpowerup.


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yes, flashed the full 8GB rom backup (512kb) from techpowerup.


Did you have to use external programmer or did ATIFlash work with the 8GB rom?


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Ok i will try the AMD Bios from Techpowerup. I flashed before my own safed Bios. Maybe its corrupted:thumb: But i must fix first my windows.

GPU-Z is making Crazy **** by Exporting the Bios, its only 128 KB big. The Original Bios has a 512 KB Size


----------



## Jiggytom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
> I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.
> 
> Might be useful:
> BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet
> 
> It's located on the back:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Ok i will try the AMD Bios from Techpowerup. I flashed before my own safed Bios. Maybe its corrupted:thumb: But i must fix first my windows.
> 
> GPU-Z is making Crazy **** by Exporting the Bios, its only 128 KB big. The Original Bios has a 512 KB Size


Use the ATI Win Flash tool and click save - doesn't that export the bios?


----------



## PCIEgate

Yes, i accidentally flashed the 128kb rom file








The 512kb files just include some code at Offset 0x38000 with length 0x7EE4, seems identical on the 4GB and 8GB version so we probably just need to replace the first 128kb on the 512kb files.


----------



## generaleramon

only use 512KB rom files


----------



## PCIEgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> BIOS flash is available now: techpowerup
> 
> Tested the 8GB BIOS on my 4GB card and started this vram testing tool two times:


Another test with the 4GB BIOS and direct3dtest.exe four times opened:


----------



## OneB1t

as vrm controller is same as on hawaii it will be maybe interesting to include vrm reading as its implemented in hawaii bios reader


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Ok i will try the AMD Bios from Techpowerup. I flashed before my own safed Bios. Maybe its corrupted:thumb: But i must fix first my windows.
> 
> GPU-Z is making Crazy **** by Exporting the Bios, its only 128 KB big. The Original Bios has a 512 KB Size


I found out the hard way that the GPU-Z saved bios was incorrect. Had to unbrick my card by using the TPU ref bios. Lesson learned, I should have used atiflash to save the bios instead.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

So Card Works again fine. Perfect. Now make a little Voltage Mod.









Ok no modding... After Bios Modding Card gots an Error 43 Message... only changed one Voltage









Thanks for help


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> So Card Works again fine. Perfect. Now make a little Voltage Mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok no modding... After Bios Modding Card gots an Error 43 Message... only changed one Voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for help


You can't just edit one voltage. You have to change all of them from auto to manual override.

Try the voltage I have under GPU voltage. For voltages not listed use 1050mV.


----------



## paromi

Well thats good news people making some Progress....

I still cant open my Bios from The XFX RX 480 OC EDITION @ 1288mhz with Polaris Bios editor even though i did make a copy with atiflash tool
i think id would be intressting to take a look at the XFX bios because its allready slighty overclocked from Manufacture.
so here is the Right Bios if some one can do something with it

XFX-RX480-OC-EDITION1288mhz-8GB-RAM.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> You can't just edit one voltage. You have to change all of them from auto to manual override.
> 
> Try the voltage I have under GPU voltage. For voltages not listed use 1050mV.
> 
> Thank you, this i didnt know. Now the Fun beginns!


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

The last two States i configured 1200 for 1,2v. I want so see how much i can Clock. @ 1,15v i got 1360 MHz Stable at 71 degrees. (Artic Accelero Extreme IV).

EDIT:

I edited now every Voltage State, but got still the ERROR 43 Message. With Stock Bios everything is ok. The Driver dont recognize the Card just fine after a Bios Mod.


----------



## Yukikaze

I changed all the voltages/clocks to the values I use in Wattman as well as the fan profile and after I flashed it the gpu was no longer recognized by the amd driver and just used the MS basic display adapter while my 2nd gpu I use for more monitors was working fine


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukikaze*
> 
> I changed all the voltages/clocks to the values I use in Wattman as well as the fan profile and after I flashed it the gpu was no longer recognized by the amd driver and just used the MS basic display adapter while my 2nd gpu I use for more monitors was working fine


So we have nearly the same problem.

Does anyone have a Solution?









Thanks


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginmarr*
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 95k .zip file


I checked your BIOS, you have the same VRAM chips as the RX 480 8GB. If you flash a RX 480 8GB BIOS you would unlock an extra 4GB of VRAM.









Thanks for sharing that, it's helped the development of https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> So we have nearly the same problem.
> 
> Does anyone have a Solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


A small change I made may fix the problem?

v1.4
https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> So we have nearly the same problem.
> 
> Does anyone have a Solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


A small change I made may fix the problem?

v1.4
https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## Cross-Flow

Some funny and unfunny thinks here:

First, i flash a XFX RX 480 4 GB with the ATi Stock 8 GB Bios. The Card runs perfekt and the upgrade from 4 GB to 8 GB work well =)
For this flash i have to Chance the Supvendor id and the sup id, otherwise ATIFlash stop with SUB ID error.

I found out that some Cards ( like my Sapphire RX 480 8 GB too ) use the Standart ATI Bios that you can found on the reviewers cards. XFX use a diffrent Bios ( ohne the SUP ID ) so you have to change that if you want to flash.

Then there are some unhappy thinks with the Polaris Bios editor.
At fist i save the Bios of my Sapphire Card and then load it to the Bios editor.

After changing the Memory speed to 2100 Mhz and the P7 Chip Speed to 1288 Mhz, and flash the Bios, i got some troubble.

At Boot my Gigabyte Z77X-UDH3 use CMS settings without UEFi Boot. After loading Window 10 the Radeon was disable in the Hardware Manager and i cant Start the Radeon settings. So the Card is unuseble.

Then i try to flash the stock Bios annythink goes fine. No Problems annyware.

Should i do annythink wrong? I have to disable wattman bevor flash? Or reinstall the drivers?

Have a nice day =)


----------



## jstefanop

Are you guys using 512 byte roms? If so then could be an issue with the checksum in the bios editor ( or amd has gone to extreme lengths and disabled GPUs that have non stock roms?)


----------



## Cross-Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> A small change I made may fix the problem?
> 
> v1.4
> https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


Whoo that was fast. I try it now =)

Edit:

Sorry dude, nothink has change =(

I'm wondering about the think that after i reboot the UEFI ob my Motherboard can't found an Video Card with UEFI Boot support and activate CSM Boot Option. So somethink goes wrong with the flash?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paromi*
> 
> Well thats good news people making some Progress....
> 
> I still cant open my Bios from The XFX RX 480 OC EDITION @ 1288mhz with Polaris Bios editor even though i did make a copy with atiflash tool
> i think id would be intressting to take a look at the XFX bios because its allready slighty overclocked from Manufacture.
> so here is the Right Bios if some one can do something with it
> 
> XFX-RX480-OC-EDITION1288mhz-8GB-RAM.zip 109k .zip file


WOOHOO! THanks! used this on my 4gb XFX RX 480 and it worked XD


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paromi*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I downloaded ATIFLASH , POLARIS BIOS EDITOR, and GPUZ
> 
> with GPUZ i made a copy of the Bios ( XFX RX 480 OC @ 1288mhz)
> 
> XFXRX4808GBOC1288mhz.zip 95k .zip file
> 
> 
> But POLARIS BIOS EDITOR don´t open it
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
> I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.
> 
> Might be useful:
> BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet
> 
> It's located on the back:


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukikaze*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Ok i will try the AMD Bios from Techpowerup. I flashed before my own safed Bios. Maybe its corrupted:thumb: But i must fix first my windows.
> 
> GPU-Z is making Crazy **** by Exporting the Bios, its only 128 KB big. The Original Bios has a 512 KB Size
> 
> 
> 
> I found out the hard way that the GPU-Z saved bios was incorrect. Had to unbrick my card by using the TPU ref bios. Lesson learned, I should have used atiflash to save the bios instead.
Click to expand...

This is based on the *paromi*'s ROM. After analyzing both ROM from *paromi* I found some parts after the headers (specifically the PCI DATA STRUCTURE), somehow they shifted. There are two *00*s between ATOM ROM HEADER & PCI DATA STRUCTURE. However, the offset for the PCI DATA STRUCTURE is *correctly* defined in the VBIOS ROM HEADER. So everything look ok nonetheless. So I'm not sure whether the two *00*s I'm talking about here leads to corrupted ROM. *jackalopeater* don't have problem using the 2nd *paromi*'s ROM file though (*edit: ok the 2nd ROM is 512KB*).

It's worth to mention that @Ginmarr's (*here*) & @The Stilt's ROMs (in the temporary fix thread) don't have this problem though.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> So we have nearly the same problem.
> 
> Does anyone have a Solution?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


seems we have the exact same problem Error code 43 and the driver doesn't recognize my 480
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> A small change I made may fix the problem?
> 
> v1.4
> https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


Still the same Error code 43 with v1.4


----------



## jstefanop

So i can confirm this issue has to do with some sort of driver side checking of the rom, and it throws that error code if its seeing something it does not expect. This issue does NOT appear with linux drivers...driver loads card fine and updated bios values work!

Few things to check on windows side is to make sure you have reset your wattman/afterburner presets to stock, as this could be conflicted with the changed roms. Only other thing I can think of is there is some sort of checksum mismatch with the windows drivers thats causing this.


----------



## eparra83

device error info gave me checksum mismatch in the windows driver install/setting.

I flashed to unmodded xfx 8GB xxx version and all is well. For now i will continue to use wattman to adjust voltages and fan curve.


----------



## comagnum

xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file


I'm not sure what I'm doing with the bios editor. Will someone take a look at that and let me know if it's possible to change the max voltage to 1.2/1.25, up the ram limit/max voltage slightly, and change/tighten the timings for the ram? I'm really apprehensive to do it myself so any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jstefanop

I went over the checksums....that does not seem to be the issue...stilts BIOSes and the stock vs modified all produce the right checksum value. So not sure whats going on other than the driver literally checking BIOS values during boot, and anything thats not in range it throws an error.

That would explain why Stilt's BIOSes work, since hes changing an unusual parameter that is probably not checked by the driver...I hope im wrong, otherwise BIOS modding might not even be possible with 400 series cards.


----------



## Ginmarr

My card crasht too... 128KB Bios dont run for me. Whit a secound Card i get Win10 up and flash a 512kb Bios whit 8GB



this Bios work fin whit my Card

RX480GB8.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ginmarr*
> 
> My card crasht too... 128KB Bios dont run for me. Whit a secound Card i get Win10 up and flash a 512kb Bios whit 8GB
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this Bios work fin whit my Card
> 
> RX480GB8.zip 109k .zip file


Yeah, I just learn about this (BIOS size) at The Stilt's thread. Can you can edit your BIOS using polaris BIOS editor & don't have driver error?


----------



## ducegt

If you brick your bios, but can boot... start windows in safe mode, device manager, and uninstall the driver. Restart into normal boot and flash with atiwinflash. Note atiwinflash does not work in safemode. This worked for me many times, but of course might not cover all circumstances.


----------



## generaleramon

Just put an old pcie vga in the first pcie slot and use atiwinflash to unbrick the secondary card.

...For the problem with driver/modded bios...i've noticed that the checksum change after a bios edit..drivers don't recognize the bios and the card is not working correctly...i don't know if the checksum is a possible problem


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Just put an old pcie vga in the first pcie slot and use atiwinflash to unbrick the secondary card.
> 
> ...For the problem with driver/modded bios...i've noticed that the checksum change after a bios edit..drivers don't recognize the bios and the card is not working correctly...i don't know if the checksum is a possible problem


Has anyone with the same problem tried uninstalling the driver and reinstalling to see if that changes anything. I didn't bother trying that yet I just reflashed the original bios each time.


----------



## generaleramon

i've tested the flashtool at 1am...







... i wasn't really in the mood to reinstall drivers
i'm really curious to test "stilt bios" and se if it works... maybe he know whats going on


----------



## ducegt

generaleramon Cards will fail to get into windows for other reasons, but you mentioned an important part that I forgot to mention.... use a 2nd card or iGpu and then do what I said in my previous post to fix a bad bios\driver combination.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ducegt*
> 
> generaleramon Cards will fail to get into windows for other reasons, but you mentioned an important part that I forgot to mention.... use a 2nd card or iGpu and then do what I said in my previous post to fix a bad bios\driver combination.


It sure would be nice if the DOS version of atiflash would get updated it's a lot quicker and easier to unbrick a card if you don't have to do it from windows.


----------



## ducegt

I agree, but until then... use a SSD xD


----------



## Yukikaze

Same. But if it's completely bricked you have to do all the bs with booting into safe mode removing the driver first and then reflashing and reinstalling the driver :'(


----------



## caa82437

Could anyone test these to see if they work in Windows? I currently do not have an RX 480 on hand. There is a VERY HIGH possibility that you will need to reflash your original BIOS.

DISCLAIMER: I will not be held responsible for any damage this may cause.

TEST1
- Moved SCLK entries data to another location, set DPM7 to 1270MHz

TEST2
- Moved SCLK entries data to another location, set DPM7 offset to 4MHz (1270MHz overall)

RX480_TEST.zip 222k .zip file


----------



## oaijsdoias

it seems polaris bios is signature protected, which means polaris bios modding is dead, atleast for now.
initially hawaii was signature protected too
Quote:


> They are signature protected and cannot be modified unless the bios is re-signed at AMD server. Business as usual.


--the stilt
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604979/a-temporary-fix-for-the-excess-pci-e-slot-power-draw-for-the-reference-rx-480-cards/90#post_25322892


----------



## generaleramon

Test 1 : Flash Ok / Windows Boot / Drivers NOT LOADING
Test 2 : Flash Ok / Windows Boot / Drivers NOT LOADING

the problem is in oaijsdoias link


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Test 1 : Flash Ok / Windows Boot / Drivers NOT LOADING
> Test 2 : Flash Ok / Windows Boot / Drivers NOT LOADING
> 
> the problem is in oaijsdoias link


Thanks for testing!

Well that sucks... I guess we will have to wait...

Maybe someone could remove the check in the driver?


----------



## generaleramon

I know The Stilt is going to use his magic power


Solve the problem we must, gain power we will


----------



## Yukikaze

Hopefully soon :^)


----------



## paromi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing with the bios editor. Will someone take a look at that and let me know if it's possible to change the max voltage to 1.2/1.25, up the ram limit/max voltage slightly, and change/tighten the timings for the ram? I'm really apprehensive to do it myself so any help would be much appreciated.


@comagnum, Thanks for uploading the Bios
and for all the XFX RX 480 owners..... i used the Bios from comagnum and it worked with no problem on my XFX RX 480 8 gb card

The good thing is that it saved me 20 € so i´m , glad i didnt buy the @1328mhz overclocked edition because know i have it for free


----------



## d89don

Wonder if that would work on my XFX 4gb card. I'm currently running the 1266mhz 8gb bios on it.

Edit: Can confirm this runs fine on the 4gb XFX card. I'm using it right now with no issues.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing with the bios editor. Will someone take a look at that and let me know if it's possible to change the max voltage to 1.2/1.25, up the ram limit/max voltage slightly, and change/tighten the timings for the ram? I'm really apprehensive to do it myself so any help would be much appreciated.


The bios you posted is unmodified? if not can you post it? Thanks

EDIT: Tested. Working Fine.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

The Driver Signature Story is not good, no voltage Mod possible









Now we must wait for Afterburner, and hope there is no limit @ 1,15v


----------



## gupsterg

On current RX 480 ref PCB you can gain more VDDC by using this command switch on a MSI AB shortcut :-

/wi06,08,8d,xx

xx denoting the hexadecimal multiplier for SVI2 voltage step ie 01h = +6.25mV, so for say +100mV you would use 10h and command would be:-

/wi06,08,8d,10

If you wish to reset back to stock you can send command:-

/wi06,08,8d,00

*Prior do doing above* I would recommend either an i2cdump to verify IR3567B is on bus 6 device 8. To do an i2cdump via MSI AB you add command switch -i2cdump to shortcut. Whilst dump is being done you will not see any indication on desktop that it is occurring and an OK prompt will appear at end, then you will find log in MSI AB install dir.

The other method to send i2c command is:-
Quote:


> - Go to the installation folder of MSI Afterburner (where the MSIAfterburner.exe is located) and open a new command window ("Left Shift + Right Mouse Click" when no file is selected)
> - Additional step: Verify that the I2C interface to the VRM controller is working by typing following command: "MSIAfterburner /ri06,08,0D" (without the quotes). If the response is ": 20" or ":44" you're good to go.


Then send commands for VDDC offset as above.

Be aware anyone using this command *all DPM states get a voltage increase* (ie idle to highest state). You will see VDDC in GPU-Z monitoring / HWiNFO alter, I would advise send i2c commands when such apps are not monitoring card.

I have tested this on 1 card that a friend owns, so use information at your own risk..

The stock ROM/MTP configuration of IR3567B from i2c dumps I've viewed has no VDDC limit for offset, so double check i2c command you send as error = bye bye GPU. I have verified this with The Stilt, see linked post.

*You can set a voltage limit* so even if you make a mistake with offset command it will not go over that.

/wi06,08,3d,5f

Above command sets 1.36875V as limit, further info on VMAX feature in this post of Hawaii bios mod.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Uff, this is hard and a to big Risk for me. When the Afterburner gets a Update for Polaris







?


----------



## gupsterg

No idea.


----------



## JackCY

You guys lucky you can find the 4GB versions, here only 8GB and the prices are hiked.


----------



## tdimarzio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing with the bios editor. Will someone take a look at that and let me know if it's possible to change the max voltage to 1.2/1.25, up the ram limit/max voltage slightly, and change/tighten the timings for the ram? I'm really apprehensive to do it myself so any help would be much appreciated.


This BIOS worked great for me! Was running 1288 with stock BIOS and now I have a free upgrade to black edition







Now onto benchmarks and voltage tweaking!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *larrydavid*
> 
> Can you also raise the memory and core voltage as well?


Memory voltage control in Wattman is "dummy" feature. The voltage control chip IR3567B has only loop 1 used from what The Stilt has stated, ie controls the 6 phases to VDDC (GPU core). Unless a revised ref PCB is done or AIB PCBs get setup differently there is no memory voltage control via Wattman/ROM/i2c AFAIK.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what I'm doing with the bios editor. Will someone take a look at that and let me know if it's possible to change the max voltage to 1.2/1.25, up the ram limit/max voltage slightly, and change/tighten the timings for the ram? I'm really apprehensive to do it myself so any help would be much appreciated.


Just flashed to this thought it all went fine but i set frequency states to max then get a grey screen and pc reboots. So i'm thinking i can not flash a XFX Bios on a sapphire card. I really need a backup i forgot to backup. This card is for my HTPC setup thought would been nice to get the black edition bios on it. So if anyone has the Original Sapphire 8GB model Bios please give me. Or have a working modded one for this model.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Here is the Original Sapphire Referenz Card Bios -> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184368/sapphire-rx480-8192-160603


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Here is the Original Sapphire Referenz Card Bios -> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184368/sapphire-rx480-8192-160603


Thanks but i think i know why this is happening. It was my fault WattMan is very poorly labeled. Those states i was editing was the actual clock i thought it was something else. I much perfer MSI Afterburner or other software that actually labeled better for overclocking. But thanks i will keep it incase i screw up. I hope to see custom ones posted on here some time.


----------



## caa82437

Could someone run a modified BIOS, one that causes the driver to not load and copy their Event Logs from _eventvwr.msc_?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> Could someone run a modified BIOS, one that causes the driver to not load and copy their Event Logs from _eventvwr.msc_?










as soon as i can


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> Could someone run a modified BIOS, one that causes the driver to not load and copy their Event Logs from _eventvwr.msc_?


For some information on the bios signature view this.

Do you think you can solve this issue? if so be cracking







. I have done some testing as to see what regions of ROM the signature protects, my reason is even though we can mod Hawaii/Fiji ROM, a modified ROM will not work in "pure UEFI" mode (ie CSM=OFF, etc), you need CSM=On for it to function.


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> For some information on the bios signature view this.
> 
> Do you think you can solve this issue? if so be cracking
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have done some testing as to see what regions of ROM the signature protects, my reason is even though we can mod Hawaii/Fiji ROM, a modified ROM will not work in "pure UEFI" mode (ie CSM=OFF, etc), you need CSM=On for it to function.


Thanks!

Btw, the signature is located at offset 0x275 in the BIOS (16 bytes long). There is also 4-bytes that change too at 0x269.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Btw, the signature is located at offset 0x275 in the BIOS (16 bytes long). There is also 4-bytes that change too at 0x269.










, @kizwan has a file which when loaded in Hex workshop shows some structures for upper section of ROM that AtomDis/AtomBiosReader does not touch upon, I have not used it yet as been involved in other "stuff". Perhaps he has updated it some what and will link it again?

BTW data at 0x38000h is SMU firmware which = SMC AFAIK, I think RX 480 is like Fiji on that aspect, view this on some info on Fiji SMC.


----------



## OneB1t

i think that driver can be hacked just get error message from event log so we can use it as clue where to look into driver itself


----------



## caa82437

Ok... So I have some experimental patches for the driver. You will need to run Windows with signature enforcement disabled.

*C:\Windows\System32\atikmdag.sys*

BACKUP YOUR OLD DRIVER!

TEST1
Signature: 74 21 3B C7 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B
Patch: 90 90 3B C7 90 90 83 C0 90 90

TEST2
Signature: 75 36 8D 50 53 48 8B CE
Patch: EB 36 8D 50 53 48 8B CE

Do the tests separately, if TEST1 doesn't work then try TEST2. I would test this myself, but I managed to pop the PCI-E lanes on motherboard yesterday removing a graphics card...

If it doesn't load, show your Event Log


----------



## JackCY

I wonder how long before we start making bulk olders of P10 chips, make the darn PCBs, VBIOS and drivers ourselves


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I wonder how long before we start making bulk olders of P10 chips, make the darn PCBs, VBIOS and drivers ourselves


I can do that once I get my degree in Computer Engineering.

ETA: 2 years.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I can do that once I get my degree in Computer Engineering.
> 
> ETA: 2 years.


I got something similar but not the $ to do the rest


----------



## OneB1t

in fact you can hire someone who can reverse engineer that code in driver which validate vbios signature and create "keygen" so it is possible to create own self signed vbios


----------



## FlowbotX

It looks like the 8GB BIOS for Sapphire on Techpowerup is no good. It's only 256kb (should be 512kb). Can anyone post the stock Sapphire 8GB reference bios here? Thanks


----------



## eparra83

16.7.1 driver is out. I will do some testing when i get home









http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-Edition-16.7.1-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## AliNT77

Nvm


----------



## PCIEgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlowbotX*
> 
> It looks like the 8GB BIOS for Sapphire on Techpowerup is no good. It's only 256kb (should be 512kb). Can anyone post the stock Sapphire 8GB reference bios here? Thanks


The 256kb files are fine, the 512kb are just bigger in size but doesn't include anything that is relevant.


----------



## Cross-Flow

biosstock.zip 111k .zip file


This is the Stock Bios of my Sapphire RX 480 8 GB ref.


----------



## FlowbotX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cross-Flow*
> 
> biosstock.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> This is the Stock Bios of my Sapphire RX 480 8 GB ref.


Awesome. Thank you.


----------



## FlowbotX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> The 256kb files are fine, the 512kb are just bigger in size but doesn't include anything that is relevant.


Following up on this, I tested the 256kb version from Techpowerup on your recommendation and I can confirm that it worked. When I used ATIFlash, to back it up afterwards, it backed up at 512kb, so it must be a difference in how GPU-z and ATIFlash handle empty space in backups. Thank you.


----------



## caa82437

Ok... So I have some experimental patches for the driver to bypass the SHA1 hash in the BIOS. You will need to run Windows with signature enforcement disabled.

BACKUP YOUR OLD DRIVER!

16.7.1 - C:\Windows\System32\atikmdag.sys

Code:



Code:


Signature: 74 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B

TEST1
Patch: 90 90 3B C6 EB 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B

TEST2
Patch: 90 90 3B C6 90 90 83 C0 FE 3B C6 90 90 48 8B

TEST3
Patch: EB 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B

TEST4
Signature: 0F 85 BE 00 00 00 48 8B 07 48 8B
Patch: 90 90 90 90 90 90 48 8B 07 48 8B

Run each test separately, if TEST1 doesn't work try TEST2 etc...

I don't have a desktop computer atm, so I can't test this myself.


----------



## Cross-Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> Ok... So I have some experimental patches for the driver to bypass the SHA1 hash in the BIOS. You will need to run Windows with signature enforcement disabled.
> 
> BACKUP YOUR OLD DRIVER!
> 
> 16.7.1 - C:\Windows\System32\atikmdag.sys
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Signature: 74 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST1
> Patch: 90 90 3B C6 EB 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST2
> Patch: 90 90 3B C6 90 90 83 C0 FE 3B C6 90 90 48 8B
> 
> TEST3
> Patch: EB 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST4
> Signature: 0F 85 BE 00 00 00 48 8B 07 48 8B
> Patch: 90 90 90 90 90 90 48 8B 07 48 8B
> 
> Run each test separately, if TEST1 doesn't work try TEST2 etc...
> 
> I don't have a desktop computer atm, so I can't test this myself.


You can hook up my system with teamviewer if you want


----------



## OneB1t

he can also send you 4 different files for test


----------



## Cross-Flow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> he can also send you 4 different files for test


Maybe yes, but i think he has no desktop system to do that







?


----------



## OneB1t

he can do that on notebook as well


----------



## Cross-Flow

i want to upload the file but its over 10 mb ziped ...


----------



## caa82437

Hex Editor: http://mh-nexus.de/downloads/HxDSetupEN.zip

Search for the signature, replace the bytes with the patch bytes.


----------



## The Mac

why is that a problem?

you on dial-up or something?

lol


----------



## caa82437

You will also need to reboot with Driver Enforcement disabled after patching: http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> You will also need to reboot with Driver Enforcement disabled after patching: http://www.howtogeek.com/167723/how-to-disable-driver-signature-verification-on-64-bit-windows-8.1-so-that-you-can-install-unsigned-drivers/


Is that required on every reboot?


----------



## arkcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> Ok... So I have some experimental patches for the driver to bypass the SHA1 hash in the BIOS. You will need to run Windows with signature enforcement disabled.
> 
> BACKUP YOUR OLD DRIVER!
> 
> 16.7.1 - C:\Windows\System32\atikmdag.sys
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Signature: 74 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST1
> Patch: 90 90 3B C6 EB 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST2
> Patch: 90 90 3B C6 90 90 83 C0 FE 3B C6 90 90 48 8B
> 
> TEST3
> Patch: EB 21 3B C6 74 13 83 C0 FE 3B C6 77 16 48 8B
> 
> TEST4
> Signature: 0F 85 BE 00 00 00 48 8B 07 48 8B
> Patch: 90 90 90 90 90 90 48 8B 07 48 8B
> 
> Run each test separately, if TEST1 doesn't work try TEST2 etc...
> 
> I don't have a desktop computer atm, so I can't test this myself.


I got "CODE 31" in device manager for all 4.


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkcom*
> 
> I got "CODE 31" in device manager for all 4.


And you were in _Driver Enforcement Mode Disabled_?


----------



## arkcom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> And you were in _Driver Enforcement Mode Disabled_?


Yes, test mode enabled on Windows 10.


----------



## OneB1t

make sure that driver signing is also disabled its pretty tricky on win 10


----------



## weirdgod

Has anyone with the 4gb PowerColor rx480 tried flashing the XFX OC bios?

Will it work? (or should i first try 8gb powercolor bios that can be found here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184369/powercolor-rx480-8192-160603)

Before the flash i'll actually check the memory chips on my card


----------



## PCIEgate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *arkcom*
> 
> I got "CODE 31" in device manager for all 4.


Can confirm, it's always Code 31

Edit:
Modifying the .inf file (change version number) -> Working
Modifying the atikmdag.sys just one bit -> Code 31


----------



## caa82437

Maybe try and unsign the driver? https://www.fluxbytes.com/software-releases/fileunsigner-v1-0/


----------



## PCIEgate

RESULTS:

0: Failed trying to unsign atikmdag.sys. File doesn't appear to be digitaly signed.

Edit:
unsigned catalog file with same result.


----------



## gupsterg

@caa82437

It has taken me a while to find ROM pack where nothing is changed within data/command tables. I lack the expertise to crack this so I present it hoping you or another may.

If you compare the tables list you will see ROMs are nearly identical except for fewer elements then any others I have.



Spoiler: Collated info on Signature



So we know from this info by The Stilt:-
Quote:


> The signature is actually a hash of the hashes of the protected blocks.


Then in the PM I sent we have Lordkag info.
Quote:


> It is most likely done on the Legacy ROM, the only thing left to determine is its boundaries and how it transforms from SHA-1 (160 bits) to Some_Hash (128 bits).


And this (+ note at end of post).
Quote:


> If the 8-bit checksum and CRC can change without affecting the hash, it would imply that the hash must exclude them from calculation.


Next you can see some of my testing for boundaries in this post.
Quote:


> 113-C88100-107 date change post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 113-C8800100-107 code revision change not post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 113-C8800100-107 padding area between legacy & efi change post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Above tests are "pure UEFI" mode, any modified ROM regardless of mod, mobo will only post with CSM=ON, SB=OFF.


As on Hawaii/Fiji we have no issue with driver detecting signature incorrect for modified ROM my testing has been for UEFI purposes (ie "pure UEFI mode on mobo).
Quote:


> Testing was done on all the same hardware/system only ROM on Fury X was being changed. The test was mobo must post with display output and UEFI usable whilst CSM=Off, SB=ON and FB=ON, SSD/HDD was disconnected for this testing.






Now the Sapphire Tri-X 290 OC ROM pack:-

i) legacy ROM checksum differs but is not part of signature make up from my Fiji testing, see note.
ii) date change I know is irrelevant in context of signature as tested this. Bios P/N and the 2 other text differences between ROMs I will check.
iii) as the hex value which enables UEFI in a ROM is after ROM code revision from my test info in spoiler I would deem editing there is protected by signature, but will test this.
iv) next BIOS_IDTF changes, see note further on.
v) then from 0x269 we have the bios signature change and the rest of the ROM hex for hex is identical until UEFI/GOP module. Which from Lordkag info and my testing of changing padding between legacy and uefi sections is outside of boundaries it covers.

Tri-X_290_OC_ROMs.zip 147k .zip file


Note:- BIOS_IDTF I have been noting on Fiji when I flash an updated stock ROM from Sapphire/AMD and compare dump it will change during flashing process and legacy checksum is also updated to reflect this change.

*** edit ***
point ii) above BIOS P/N I'm deeming is protected as changing that = no post.


----------



## gooface

So whats the consensus at this point?

How safe is it to flash the 4GB cards to 8GB? Any side effects?


----------



## The Mac

other than bricking, which is easy enough to fix, ive not seen anyone report any adverse effects


----------



## generaleramon

Liquid cooled my card can do [email protected] think i can do more








50° max LOL


----------



## The Mac

:-(

that's disappointing.

do you have the power cranked up to +50%?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> :-(
> 
> that's disappointing.
> 
> do you have the power cranked up to +50%?


Yes


----------



## OneB1t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Can confirm, it's always Code 31
> 
> Edit:
> Modifying the .inf file (change version number) -> Working
> Modifying the atikmdag.sys just one bit -> Code 31


windows 10 test mode is not enought you need to disable drivers signing its complicated on win 10
if someone can test on win 7 where disabling drivers sign is pretty straight forward


----------



## RaduZ

I'm sorry I have to ask this but I could not find a recent answer in the thread; If I buy now a brand new RX 480 4GB card will I for sure get one that can unlock to 8GB? (not XFX)


----------



## Powergate

If you a buy a PowerColor or Sapphire reference card with 4GB then yes.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Liquid cooled my card can do [email protected] think i can do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 50° max LOL


Hey, can we have some benchmarks please? That would be great to see!


----------



## gooface

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> If you a buy a PowerColor or Sapphire reference card with 4GB then yes.


The XFX 4gb card works with the 8GB bios too right?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Hey, can we have some benchmarks please? That would be great to see!


[email protected] [email protected] +50% power
Fire Strike ~13750pt(graphic only)(~10500pt Total with an [email protected]). I can probably gain some points when we will have modded bios with unlocked mem frequency... this card have no problem passing the 14k barrier. Anyway, amazing for a 150-170w card.I'm really happy because my "old" 290x with 390x bios @1125mhz and modded timings scored 13500~... but using ~300w! So i don't feel a "downgrade".

I'm not sure but (reference cards al least) are limited by the 6pin connector...gpu and vrms are cool noe but going beyond 1350 require a lot of voltage, anyway this is not inteended to be an overclocking card but an Amazing perf/watt and price card


----------



## AliNT77

your CPU is holding your card back...

my 290 @1225-1725 with 1250timings scores 14750 GS with an [email protected]









also @comagnum scored 14700 GS with RX 480 @1375-2250


----------



## RaduZ

Thx for the help for those who answered my previous question.

I'm also going to leave these 2 videos here if you guys are interested in seeing a RX 480 @1500Mhz and also some analysis on the PCB.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> So whats the consensus at this point?
> 
> How safe is it to flash the 4GB cards to 8GB? Any side effects?


My XFX 4gb RX 480 successfully flashed last night with the Black Edition bios! I now have 8gb vRAM and 1328 core clock. Worked like a charm with ATIflash


----------



## GamePlayerkid65

wondering where the BLACK EDITION bios can be downloaded, thanks a bunch.
I'm currently running 4gb with OC EDITION bios posted and made popular by wccf tech.
but would love the BLACK EDITION 1328MHZ ,


----------



## Powergate

-> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-mod-rx480/50_50#post_25322268


----------



## BulletBait

Am I the *only* one confused at how on this site I keep seeing post after post of wanting/getting the XFX bios and being excited about a 1328 clock from a 'stock' bios...

I am so confused.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Am I the *only* one confused at how on this site I keep seeing post after post of wanting/getting the XFX bios and being excited about a 1328 clock...
> 
> I am so confused.


Same. I just don't even


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletBait*
> 
> Am I the *only* one confused at how on this site I keep seeing post after post of wanting/getting the XFX bios and being excited about a 1328 clock from a 'stock' bios...
> 
> I am so confused.


I just wanted to do this for the extra vRAM. Since I found this particular bios that's from an XFX card which is what I have I used it. Having the extra factory overclock is nice too.

Some games don't like software overclocks either (rare cases) so this is overall a great solution for me.


----------



## Nedix

Bios overclock > software overclock

Yep i like it more too


----------



## jstefanop

Anyone have luck with disabling driver enforcement in Windows 10 and trying the patch posted earlier?


----------



## gr8soundz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> So whats the consensus at this point?
> How safe is it to flash the 4GB cards to 8GB? Any side effects?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gooface*
> 
> The XFX 4gb card works with the 8GB bios too right?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> My XFX 4gb RX 480 successfully flashed last night with the Black Edition bios! I now have 8gb vRAM and 1328 core clock. Worked like a charm with ATIflash


I did the same on my 4GB XFX card yesterday. Now have 8GB, 2000Mhz vram clock, and 1328 core. Running Doom at 1440p on ultra/nightmare settings and getting around 60fps average paired with a stock FX 8310 and 8GB ram. Card is stable with no artifacts or issues but I am using the new compatibility mode option in 16.7.1. Only 1 crash (in Doom) compared to a half dozen on another machine with a stock i7 and gtx 970.

However, I'm not a fan of flashing within Windows. Prefer the safer DOS Atiflash that I used for a R9 290 but windows method is only one I've seen so far for Polaris. Noticed someone had to manually set memory clock to 2000 after flashing due to the original 1750 still showing. So I uninstalled the Radeon drivers and rebooted before flashing though then reinstalled afterwards.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> On current RX 480 ref PCB you can gain more VDDC by using this command switch on a MSI AB shortcut :-
> 
> /wi06,08,8d,xx
> 
> xx denoting the hexadecimal multiplier for SVI2 voltage step ie 01h = +6.25mV, so for say +100mV you would use 10h and command would be:-
> 
> /wi06,08,8d,10
> 
> If you wish to reset back to stock you can send command:-
> 
> /wi06,08,8d,00
> 
> *Prior do doing above* I would recommend either an i2cdump to verify IR3567B is on bus 6 device 8. To do an i2cdump via MSI AB you add command switch -i2cdump to shortcut. Whilst dump is being done you will not see any indication on desktop that it is occurring and an OK prompt will appear at end, then you will find log in MSI AB install dir.
> 
> The other method to send i2c command is:-
> Then send commands for VDDC offset as above.
> 
> Be aware anyone using this command *all DPM states get a voltage increase* (ie idle to highest state). You will see VDDC in GPU-Z monitoring / HWiNFO alter, I would advise send i2c commands when such apps are not monitoring card.
> 
> I have tested this on 1 card that a friend owns, so use information at your own risk..
> 
> The stock ROM/MTP configuration of IR3567B from i2c dumps I've viewed has no VDDC limit for offset, so double check i2c command you send as error = bye bye GPU. I have verified this with The Stilt, see linked post.


Hi, it worked for me!







+rep



I have 2 RX480 in crossfire. The command seems to only work for the first card. How do I get the second card fired up as well?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Hi, it worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +rep


Just curious, what is the maximum core clock speed you can get with the default maximum voltage (1.15v if I'm correct) ?


----------



## comagnum

@fewness, is that stable at 1500mhz?

@SSBrainThe highest I've been able to get stable is 1370


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Just curious, what is the maximum core clock speed you can get with the default maximum voltage (1.15v if I'm correct) ?


1420 to pass 3DMark


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> @fewness, is that stable at 1500mhz?


Seems stable in unigine valley, but not at all in 3DMark....not sure why...


----------



## JackCY

I'm sure why, because unstable OC.


----------



## comagnum

@gupsterg

this is my device 08 information (xfx bios):

xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file


Code:



Code:


Probing device 08...
28 17 15 02 17 1A 70 5A 4F 05 11 66 66 44 FF FF 
A2 22 88 10 22 FF 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 9E 78 1C 2B FF 8D 00 24 A1 2C 38 9E 1E 2F 
6B 0F CC 72 6F 05 05 1D 81 BE 60 00 00 FF 00 00 
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF 
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 20 00 3C 
3C 03 7E 60 91 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF 
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F 
00 05 43 78 48 01 30 70 60 AB 66 00 01 47 21 1A 
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 51 A0 7F AF 00 00 02 
FF 00 00 00 FF 06 23 A3 00 00 6D B6 24 16 00 00 
00 00 01 7D 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 44 00 00 
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00 
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I'm sure why, because unstable OC.


Unstable OC will crash the driver, but this doesn't crash. In Valley it holds at 1500, in 3DMark it drops to ~1300 and finish the run.


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Unstable OC will crash the driver, but this doesn't crash. In Valley it holds at 1500, in 3DMark it drops to ~1300 and finish the run.


set your clock speeds and voltages to the same across the board, ie.
1500 1500 1500 1500 1500 1500 1500
1250 1250 1250 1250 1250 1250 1250


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Unstable OC will crash the driver, but this doesn't crash. In Valley it holds at 1500, in 3DMark it drops to ~1300 and finish the run.


Ah ok, you called downclocking as not stable it had me confused.


----------



## gupsterg

@fewness

Great to read someone else used the info







, you can add /sgx , x denotes card number (no1 card in system = 0).

/sg0 /wi06,08,8d,xx
/sg1 /wi06,08,8d,xx
/sg2 /wi06,08,8d,xx
/sg3 /wi06,08,8d,xx

@comagnum

Cheers for the XFX 1328MHz bios







, submit it to TPU database via GPU-Z if you haven't already







.

You need to see in i2cdump that "Probing device 08..." is under line "Scanning I2C bus 6..."

Basically the command is :-



@subscribers

What I would advise if anyone wish to play with VDDC command via i2c is to add a VDDC limit, this will mean even if you make an error in what data value you send with VDDC offset command it will never go over 1.36875V. The command to do this is:-

/wi06,08,3d,5f

If you have multiple cards then add the /sgx command as above and send to each card prior to adjusting VDDC offset.

Also be aware any commands we send via i2c tend to revert back to defaults if we reboot, etc.

@comagnum I would add a VDDC limit even your XFX does not have one like the other cards dumps I've seen.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> set your clock speeds and voltages to the same across the board, ie.
> 1500 1500 1500 1500 1500 1500 1500
> 1250 1250 1250 1250 1250 1250 1250


Can you change each individual clock speed in WattMan?

But regardless, I think the problem is with power limit. Valley @1500 uses ~150W power, as reported by GPU-Z, this number goes over 180W when running 3DMark....

Is there any BIOS with larger power limit? All the ones I found on TPU have the same 110W base/50% increase. I tried to edit the BIOS to 100% increase, then driver won't recognize the card after flash...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @fewness
> 
> Great to read someone else used the info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , you can add /sgx , x denotes card number (no1 card in system = 0).
> 
> /sg0 /wi06,08,8d,xx
> /sg1 /wi06,08,8d,xx
> /sg2 /wi06,08,8d,xx
> /sg3 /wi06,08,8d,xx


Cool! Now I just need to find a BIOS that can take this much power after voltage increase....


----------



## gupsterg

Use The Stilt's Ellesmere backdoor app







.

Note:- Due to how driver is app only work for 1 card







.


----------



## chrishatred

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> My XFX 4gb RX 480 successfully flashed last night with the Black Edition bios! I now have 8gb vRAM and 1328 core clock. Worked like a charm with ATIflash


did anyone bechmark before and after?

i got less points with the XFX BIOS in 3d mark compared to stock clock with undervolting.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use The Stilt's Ellesmere backdoor app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note:- Due to how driver is app only work for 1 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I tired that and doesn't work even with 1 card on at least drivers with WattMan. Unless there's a new custom Bios for the 1500 at 1250 the guy posted above?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Use The Stilt's Ellesmere backdoor app
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Note:- Due to how driver is app only work for 1 card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Worked for me!









Power draw becomes scary....


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power draw becomes scary....


Highest I was able to achieve was 1400/2200. I got it to 1425 but after one fire strike run it started artifacting.
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9253887 - 14501 gfx score

current settings: 1380 @ 1200mv/2200 @ 1000mv - 160% power level
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9255243 - 14512 gfx score (higher for some reason, but I'll take it)


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power draw becomes scary....


Wow this thing is powerful... How much is the normal FS GS ?


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> Worked for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Power draw becomes scary....


How when i set the volts it reverts back to 1150 max in WattMan despite running the program and doing apply and restarting system. What are you doing to make it work?


----------



## rjc862003

what are you cooling it with
chilled water ?


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> How when i set the volts it reverts back to 1150 max in WattMan despite running the program and doing apply and restarting system. What are you doing to make it work?


After you enter the values using msiafterburner, all values will be 100mv higher, ie 1150 will actually be 1250. I suggest you utilize the stilts elismere backdoor program to up the power limit or else you'll get some major throttling.

Highest gfx score thus far (1415 @ 1240mv/2200 @ 1000mv)

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9254211 - 14717 gfx score


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> @gupsterg
> 
> this is my device 08 information (xfx bios):
> 
> xfx1328mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Probing device 08...
> 28 17 15 02 17 1A 70 5A 4F 05 11 66 66 44 FF FF
> A2 22 88 10 22 FF 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 9E 78 1C 2B FF 8D 00 24 A1 2C 38 9E 1E 2F
> 6B 0F CC 72 6F 05 05 1D 81 BE 60 00 00 FF 00 00
> A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
> FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 20 00 3C
> 3C 03 7E 60 91 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
> FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
> 00 05 43 78 48 01 30 70 60 AB 66 00 01 47 21 1A
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 51 A0 7F AF 00 00 02
> FF 00 00 00 FF 06 23 A3 00 00 6D B6 24 16 00 00
> 00 00 01 7D 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 44 00 00
> 00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
> 00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


New member posting here. Just so you can get a feel of my experience level, I am familiar with the flashing process, having read through it a few dozen times. In the past, I have flashed all sorts of cards and devices (FPGA, phones, mainboards, video cards) in my time. I am just curious if anyone has successfully flashed the 8 GB XFX OC'ed BIOS to non-XFX cards. My card, which is due for delivery by Tuesday, is a 4 GB Sapphire reference card.


----------



## d875j

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerodent*
> 
> New member posting here. Just so you can get a feel of my experience level, I am familiar with the flashing process, having read through it a few dozen times. In the past, I have flashed all sorts of cards and devices (FPGA, phones, mainboards, video cards) in my time. I am just curious if anyone has successfully flashed the 8 GB XFX OC'ed BIOS to non-XFX cards. My card, which is due for delivery by Tuesday, is a 4 GB Sapphire reference card.


Yes it does i confrim as i did flash the Black Edition on the same card as you have. I'm also experianced in flashing aswell.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> After you enter the values using msiafterburner, all values will be 100mv higher, ie 1150 will actually be 1250. I suggest you utilize the stilts elismere backdoor program to up the power limit or else you'll get some major throttling.
> 
> Highest gfx score thus far (1415 @ 1240mv/2200 @ 1000mv)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9254211 - 14717 gfx score


Ah so no WattMan thank god i hate it any ways. I love good old Afterburner always use it.


----------



## comagnum

@d875j I still use wattman to set the voltages and frequencies. Just remember to reenter the commands after every reboot.


----------



## comagnum

Just cracked 10k for the first time;
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9258776

1400 @ 1200mv


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Just cracked 10k for the first time;
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9258776
> 
> 1400 @ 1200mv


For science! Stock 1328 here but paired with a 6700k at 4.5. Score 11,679


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Im actually running 1400 MHz @ 1,21-1,22v @ 72 °C with a Accelero Extreme IV. 60% Fan Speed

I will post Benchmarks after im sure that it is Stable.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Wow this thing is powerful... How much is the normal FS GS ?


I usually only run FS Ultra and Extreme...let me test the normal one later today. But I'm kind of afraid to run this thing at 1.3V again...looks like it could destroy my mobo any second, lol


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> How when i set the volts it reverts back to 1150 max in WattMan despite running the program and doing apply and restarting system. What are you doing to make it work?


Voltage is set by MSIAfterburner command line, not in the WattMan.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rjc862003*
> 
> what are you cooling it with
> chilled water ?


just normal water loop....


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

1400 MHz i can reach @ 1,21v. But 1430 MHz i need 1,25v. And for 1440 MHz im allready ad 1,27v. Bad scaling there


----------



## JackCY

Yeah AMD needs way too high volts which is what hurts it's power efficiency big time. They need to bring the stock volts to 1.0V to get on par with NV.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Shut Down at 1,31v instant. That was too much for my Power Supply or the Card. Nothing ist broken all is okay. But i dont will go furter. Cant get Stable 1440 MHz. @ 75°C I Will stay at 1,21v and 1400 MHz.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> just normal water loop....


What sort of temps are you seeing? :^)


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> After you enter the values using msiafterburner, all values will be 100mv higher, ie 1150 will actually be 1250. I suggest you utilize the stilts elismere backdoor program to up the power limit or else you'll get some major throttling.
> 
> Highest gfx score thus far (1415 @ 1240mv/2200 @ 1000mv)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9254211 - 14717 gfx score


None of the scores I am seeing for the RX 480 make any sense to me.

My brother just built a brand new system with a 6600k @ 4.8ghz from SiliconLottery.com and an 8GB Sapphire RX 480. Right out of the box with the 16.7.1 driver his graphics score is 14,305. That is with stock 1266/2000 clocks. Going up to 1288/2150 only nets 14,500 but going to 1328/2200 nets 15,000. And no, that is not with tess disabled, he is running absolutely standard settings. It's the best 480 results I have seen anywhere! I will post a link as soon as he shoots over to me!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> None of the scores I am seeing for the RX 480 make any sense to me.
> 
> My brother just built a brand new system with a 6600k @ 4.8ghz from SiliconLottery.com and an 8GB Sapphire RX 480. Right out of the box with the 16.7.1 driver his graphics score is 14,305. That is with stock 1266/2000 clocks. Going up to 1288/2150 only nets 14,500 but going to 1328/2200 nets 15,000. And no, that is not with tess disabled, he is running absolutely standard settings. It's the best 480 results I have seen anywhere! I will post a link as soon as he shoots over to me!


It's also pretty bizarre that undervolting the GPU and raising the power limit increases performance.

This is one heck of a weird GPU launch.

I would love to see some results, and if you could get him to run a game or two with a built in benchmark that would be awesome too!


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

I got now 3189 GPU Points in Firestrike Ultra at 1420/2250 MHz










6500 GPU Points @ Extreme


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> I got now 3189 GPU Points in Firestrike Ultra at 1420/2250 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6500 GPU Points @ Extreme


I don't think people are giving this little $240 card enough credit.

Those scores are better than even my overclocked 390x @ 1200/1750, not to mention the 480 has half the ROP's, 512 less shaders, and half the memory bus width. Yes, it clocks a tad higher, but still, that is damn impressive.


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> None of the scores I am seeing for the RX 480 make any sense to me.
> 
> My brother just built a brand new system with a 6600k @ 4.8ghz from SiliconLottery.com and an 8GB Sapphire RX 480. Right out of the box with the 16.7.1 driver his graphics score is 14,305. That is with stock 1266/2000 clocks. Going up to 1288/2150 only nets 14,500 but going to 1328/2200 nets 15,000. And no, that is not with tess disabled, he is running absolutely standard settings. It's the best 480 results I have seen anywhere! I will post a link as soon as he shoots over to me!


I'm running an fx-8300 so I'm sure with a better cpu it'll utilize the card fully.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> I'm running an fx-8300 so I'm sure with a better cpu it'll utilize the card fully.


Well, on firestrike, the CPU doesn't really affect the graphics score though. Not until you get up into the 22,000+ point range.

On another note though, you could probably push that 8300 to around 4.8 with proper board and cooling, I had the same chip and ran it at 4.95ghz 24/7 with 2500nb/2750ht, and 2500MHz RAM!!


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> After you enter the values using msiafterburner, all values will be 100mv higher, ie 1150 will actually be 1250. I suggest you utilize the stilts elismere backdoor program to up the power limit or else you'll get some major throttling.
> 
> Highest gfx score thus far (1415 @ 1240mv/2200 @ 1000mv)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9254211 - 14717 gfx score
> 
> 
> 
> None of the scores I am seeing for the RX 480 make any sense to me.
> 
> My brother just built a brand new system with a 6600k @ 4.8ghz from SiliconLottery.com and an 8GB Sapphire RX 480. Right out of the box with the 16.7.1 driver his graphics score is 14,305. That is with stock 1266/2000 clocks. Going up to 1288/2150 only nets 14,500 but going to 1328/2200 nets 15,000. And no, that is not with tess disabled, he is running absolutely standard settings. It's the best 480 results I have seen anywhere! I will post a link as soon as he shoots over to me!
Click to expand...

Yeah, I agree. 480 graphics score at 3dmark database also varies a lot even at same clock. Seems CPU affect the graphics score. Also one thing I noticed with current drivers, windows power plan affect the score a lot which I did not noticed before. Make sure power plan set to high performance when benching.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> I got now 3189 GPU Points in Firestrike Ultra at 1420/2250 MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 6500 GPU Points @ Extreme
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think people are giving this little $240 card enough credit.
> 
> *Those scores are better than even my overclocked 390x @ 1200/1750*, not to mention the 480 has half the ROP's, 512 less shaders, and half the memory bus width. Yes, it clocks a tad higher, but still, that is damn impressive.
Click to expand...

Really? So far my 290 @1160-1180/1450-1500 can keep up with 480 @13XX to 1400 in firestrike. With 390 modded ROM but with stock memory timings.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Yeah, I agree. 480 graphics score at 3dmark database also varies a lot even at same clock. Seems CPU affect the graphics score. Also one thing I noticed with current drivers, windows power plan affect the score a lot which I did not noticed before. Make sure power plan set to high performance when benching.
> Really? So far my 290 @1160-1180/1450-1500 can keep up with 480 @13XX to 1400 in firestrike. With 390 modded ROM but with stock memory timings.


I'm referring to only the ultra score, sorry meant to clarify that. And after checking some of my old runs, I see that I did manage to get around 3140 in ultra at high clocks, which were for the most part too damn hot to run in the non-winter months.

My highest 1080p score was 14,900 graphics (1200/1750). Which my brother still has been able to beet on his rx 480. This thing is stout on the driver for sure!! He doesn't have all his games installed to the new system yet, so not been able to test game FPS, but those could be skewed against my records anyways since he is on a highly clocked 6600k @ 4.8, and I was on a 9590 @ 5ghz (I have since sold that chip and am waiting to get the cash together to build another system. Unfortunately the chip got lost at the business office and I am trying to make things right with the buyer, which has been a nightmare on my part cause he is a super nice guy, I should of just kept the damn thing







)

I told him something is strange with his scores cause 14,300+ is mighty high to be right out of the box, and I literally saw him simply plug the card in, install the driver, and increase the power limit to 50% and make a first pass.


----------



## jstefanop

Should probably keep this thread relevant to BIOS modding. If you want to post benchmarks/gen discussion post in the other thread.

With that being said, any progress made on getting past the driver check for modified BIOSes?


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> Should probably keep this thread relevant to BIOS modding. If you want to post benchmarks/gen discussion post in the other thread.
> 
> With that being said, any progress made on getting past the driver check for modified BIOSes?


No Problem. But there no new Information. Ive tested everything. No way ...








we must wait for some "Hack"...


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukikaze*
> 
> What sort of temps are you seeing? :^)


45C, 15800 FS GS









265W power draw! No way I'm testing this again....I don't want to buy another mobo yet....


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> After you enter the values using msiafterburner, all values will be 100mv higher, ie 1150 will actually be 1250. I suggest you utilize the stilts elismere backdoor program to up the power limit or else you'll get some major throttling.
> 
> Highest gfx score thus far (1415 @ 1240mv/2200 @ 1000mv)
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/9254211 - 14717 gfx score


I think, with more memory overclocking you would get near 15k mark with same gpu clock.


----------



## mohiuddin

Isn't there anyway to oc memory further?


----------



## comagnum

Yes, utilizing the stilts backdoor program


----------



## mohiuddin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Yes, utilizing the stilts backdoor program


then please try that, if it isn't too much of a risk.. Please


----------



## OneB1t

risk is pretty low as it alters only driver so all overvolt / overcurrent / temperature protections are still working


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Shut Down at 1,31v instant. That was too much for my Power Supply or the Card. Nothing ist broken all is okay. But i dont will go furter. Cant get Stable 1440 MHz. @ 75°C I Will stay at 1,21v and 1400 MHz.


Besides PSU, you may have hit OCP on cards VRM, only speculating. If you post some monitoring data from an OC using slightly lower than 1.31v perhaps someone like The Stilt can tell.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> risk is pretty low as it alters only driver so all overvolt / overcurrent / temperature protections are still working


I don't think GPUs have over current protection. That's why they limit the TDP.


----------



## OneB1t

they have







its implemented in VRM controller


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OneB1t*
> 
> they have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its implemented in VRM controller


Too bad it didn't kick in to save the fried PCIe slots.


----------



## OneB1t

please post single fried pci-e slow from 20W overload














i really want to see it


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

When im back at Home i will post the Informations.


----------



## JackCY

The wait is killin' me... AIB RX 480s where are you?
I need a new cheese grater.


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> When im back at Home i will post the Informations.


there hasnt been a single verified blown mobo, im not sure what you are going to post.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

This is such a joke..... GTX 960 breaks PICE specs, nobody cares...... RX 480 breaks PCIE specs, and everybody flips the heck out!!
Then AMD fixes the issue within a week's time without impacting performance, even going as far as to improve performance for those who do not mind the slight out of spec power draw, and they still get bagged. Then there are a million write ups stating how when someone runs multiple cards in SLI/CF that they are essentially sending 75w per through the PCIE per card, for a total of 300w (which all motherboard manufacturers have stated their boards are capable of), and everybody is STILL BAGGING this $240 8GB that gives us 390X performance for almost $200 less than what that card costed last year, with better temps even on a blower, and half the power draw.... am I friggin missing something?


----------



## Rabit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fewness*
> 
> 45C, 15800 FS GS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 265W power draw! No way I'm testing this again....I don't want to buy another mobo yet....


Submit this results on Hwbot


----------



## The Mac

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This is such a joke..... GTX 960 breaks PICE specs, nobody cares...... RX 480 breaks PCIE specs, and everybody flips the heck out!!
> Then AMD fixes the issue within a week's time without impacting performance, even going as far as to improve performance for those who do not mind the slight out of spec power draw, and they still get bagged. Then there are a million write ups stating how when someone runs multiple cards in SLI/CF that they are essentially sending 75w per through the PCIE per card, for a total of 300w (which all motherboard manufacturers have stated their boards are capable of), and everybody is STILL BAGGING this $240 8GB that gives us 390X performance for almost $200 less than what that card costed last year, with better temps even on a blower, and half the power draw.... am I friggin missing something?


that about covers it other than the rumors of blown motherboards with zero supporting evidence that they are caused by the 480...


----------



## OneB1t

yep 20W more from PCI-E slot just cant blow MB im sorry but thats not happening
there are no capacitors or VRM or anything else to blow









in worst case it will burn cable/connector but not from 20W overdraw


----------



## aDyerSituation

OT: But would Wattman allow me to pump more voltage through my 290x? I am only able to go +200mv on Trixx and +100mv on Afterburner.

Or will I need to flash the bios


----------



## OneB1t

msi afterburner let you pump whatever you want with command line

but just flash bios with modification its easier


----------



## The Mac

wattman also does not exist for the 290x, its a 4xx exclusive right now.


----------



## jdc122

Definitely want to buy one of these now..


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> This is such a joke..... GTX 960 breaks PICE specs, nobody cares...... RX 480 breaks PCIE specs, and everybody flips the heck out!!
> Then AMD fixes the issue within a week's time without impacting performance, even going as far as to improve performance for those who do not mind the slight out of spec power draw, and they still get bagged. Then there are a million write ups stating how when someone runs multiple cards in SLI/CF that they are essentially sending 75w per through the PCIE per card, for a total of 300w (which all motherboard manufacturers have stated their boards are capable of), and everybody is STILL BAGGING this $240 8GB that gives us 390X performance for almost $200 less than what that card costed last year, with better temps even on a blower, and half the power draw.... am I friggin missing something?


Missing something yes, that it's still behind NV in performance/power ratio. Good card/chip but it's that 1 step and a lot of $ in R&D behind, it's on par with Maxwell but not with Paxwell in perf/power. They need to bring the voltage down to 1.0V to be able to bring the power draw down and match nGreedia.
AMD made nice progress in this 1 step over Fury unfortunately Fury wasn't that big of a leap in perf/power and overall the $ invested into R&D is I bet much lower than what NV is pumping in to get these newer cards.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Missing something yes, that it's still behind NV in performance/power ratio. Good card/chip but it's that 1 step and a lot of $ in R&D behind, it's on par with Maxwell but not with Paxwell in perf/power. They need to bring the voltage down to 1.0V to be able to bring the power draw down and match nGreedia.
> AMD made nice progress in this 1 step over Fury unfortunately Fury wasn't that big of a leap in perf/power and overall the $ invested into R&D is I bet much lower than what NV is pumping in to get these newer cards.


I agree with a lot of that...... I feel like AMD should have reduced the voltage and kept their clocks. Everyone I see is knocking voltage down to 1030-1050 and getting 1300mhz.... I suppose they left it a tad higher to avoid the "overclocker's dream" debacle of Fury. They figured if they left a little voltage on the table, people could overclock it a bit. In reality, they'd have been better to left the voltage increasing to the user since they are offering control of it up freely through wattman anyways.

My brother's card (Sapphire reference 8GB RX480) out of the box scores 14,300 @ 1266/2000, then at 1300 @ 1030mv with 2200mhz memory it is scoring 14,650 gfx in firetrike That's a $240 BOSS!!!

Here is my highest score with overclocked 390x @ 1200/1750 (high OC for 390's) GFX of 14,800+:
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7975613

Not a suicide run, but a daily gameable set of clocks.

This morning he sent me a screen shot of his card at 1360 (I think, gotta check)/2250 @ 1060mv busting 15k GFX!!! This is all with a card with half the ROP's and half the memory bus, and 512 less shaders than the 390x. AMD did a damn good job with polaris if you ask me. Does it clock to 2ghz? No...... Does it stay under 150w stock at all times? Not quite..... But they didn't exactly put a billion dollars of R&D in this thing either.

And in those tests he ran on his card, power draw was like 180w with OC, and anybody overclocking knows power goes out the window anyways.... My 390x overclocked was licking 300w most of the time (which was still better than my 290's that would bounce around 320w with high core clock speeds!!!)

Point being, this card is stronger than launch reviews state..... The real capability of the card is being shown in the hands of the end users right now, especially after the 16.7.1 driver. Think about the fact that at launch a 290x got around 9,900 GFX score in firestrike....... now look at people scoring over 13,000 out of the box with 390's (using the same Hawaii core and slightly higher clocks, BUT WITH MUCH MUCH MORE MATURE DRIVERS).

Then ask yourself, where will RX 480 be after a year of driver maturation?

I know it isn't the 980 killer some hoped (hyped) it would be, but it is the exact card AMD said it would be, and they friggin delivered the goods on price/perf!!!!


----------



## The Stilt

180W for just the GPU (~250W for the whole card) is pretty outrageous for a 14nm GPU and especially for one this small


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I agree with a lot of that...... I feel like AMD should have reduced the voltage and kept their clocks. Everyone I see is knocking voltage down to 1030-1050 and getting 1300mhz.... I suppose they left it a tad higher to avoid the "overclocker's dream" debacle of Fury. They figured if they left a little voltage on the table, people could overclock it a bit. In reality, they'd have been better to left the voltage increasing to the user since they are offering control of it up freely through wattman anyways.
> 
> My brother's card (Sapphire reference 8GB RX480) out of the box scores 14,300 @ 1266/2000, then at 1300 @ 1030mv with 2200mhz memory it is scoring 14,650 gfx in firetrike That's a $240 BOSS!!!
> 
> Here is my highest score with overclocked 390x @ 1200/1750 (high OC for 390's) GFX of 14,800+:
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/7975613
> 
> Not a suicide run, but a daily gameable set of clocks.
> 
> This morning he sent me a screen shot of his card at 1360 (I think, gotta check)/2250 @ 1060mv busting 15k GFX!!! This is all with a card with half the ROP's and half the memory bus, and 512 less shaders than the 390x. AMD did a damn good job with polaris if you ask me. Does it clock to 2ghz? No...... Does it stay under 150w stock at all times? Not quite..... But they didn't exactly put a billion dollars of R&D in this thing either.
> 
> And in those tests he ran on his card, power draw was like 180w with OC, and anybody overclocking knows power goes out the window anyways.... My 390x overclocked was licking 300w most of the time (which was still better than my 290's that would bounce around 320w with high core clock speeds!!!)
> 
> Point being, this card is stronger than launch reviews state..... The real capability of the card is being shown in the hands of the end users right now, especially after the 16.7.1 driver. Think about the fact that at launch a 290x got around 9,900 GFX score in firestrike....... now look at people scoring over 13,000 out of the box with 390's (using the same Hawaii core and slightly higher clocks, BUT WITH MUCH MUCH MORE MATURE DRIVERS).
> 
> Then ask yourself, where will RX 480 be after a year of driver maturation?
> 
> I know it isn't the 980 killer some hoped (hyped) it would be, but it is the exact card AMD said it would be, and they friggin delivered the goods on price/perf!!!!


It's a shame the launch of this card has been so shaky, it really has some awesome potential. It kind of feels like it was rushed.

I'd love to see some gaming performance with these overclocks and undervolts, the Fire Strike scores I have been seeing are quite impressive.


----------



## The Mac

it certainly wasn't rushed, they were showing off samples back in december...


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 180W for just the GPU (~250W for the whole card) is pretty outrageous for a 14nm GPU and especially for one this small


Obviously I take your knowledge of GPU's very seriously so I have to ask, when the power draw is reporting 155-180w max in GPU-Z under load, what indication is there that the card itself is using 250w of power?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> 180W for just the GPU (~250W for the whole card) is pretty outrageous for a 14nm GPU and especially for one this small
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously I take your knowledge of GPU's very seriously so I have to ask, when the power draw is reporting 155-180w max in GPU-Z under load, what indication is there that the card itself is using 250w of power?
Click to expand...

GPU-Z report the GPU only power consumption, not the whole card.


----------



## The Mac

i think he was trying to ask you how you actually arrived at 250watts.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> Obviously I take your knowledge of GPU's very seriously so I have to ask, when the power draw is reporting 155-180w max in GPU-Z under load, what indication is there that the card itself is using 250w of power?


GPU-Z doesn't support telemetry reporting from the VRM controller at the moment. Therefore the power value it displays is the one obtained from the driver (calculated by power management). Take VRM losses into account (~ 80% efficiency at those current levels) and add the power consumed by the VDDCI plane and the memory (and their VRM losses) to that figure. You end up into the ~245W region.

Once GPU-Z is able to access the VRM controller, it can display the measured input and output powers measured with DCR. The input power will include the VRM losses too, however it will still lack VDDCI and memory consumption as they are regulated by separate VRMs.

Even at stock the delta between the GPU power draw displayed by GPU-Z and the actual power draw of the whole card is up to 45W.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> it certainly wasn't rushed, they were showing off samples back in december...


Why I say I feel it was rushed is because people have been getting more performance by lowering the voltage and increasing the power limit which is quite peculiar, it's almost as if the reference cards have been given an excessive amount of voltage out of the factory.

This could be a yield issue to make sure the cards run without any stability problems. But we don't really know how many of them are stable at lower voltages so it's hard to say for certain.

There was also the PCI-E power draw issue which was promptly corrected with a new driver. With these two things in combination we would have seen lower power consumption numbers in reviews and possibly higher levels of performance.

There are also 8GB models masquerading as 4GB cards, this might just be to do with the stock levels of the 4GB models, so to stock more of them they used the 4GB bios on the 8GB cards.

AMD have released CPUs and GPUs with unlockable cores in the past, this time it's unlockable memory with the RX 480, what a bargain!

I suppose it's the same as any new hardware launch, problems are worked out and things improve.


----------



## Agent Smith1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> GPU-Z doesn't support telemetry reporting from the VRM controller at the moment. Therefore the power value it displays is the one obtained from the driver (calculated by power management). Take VRM losses into account (~ 80% efficiency at those current levels) and add the power consumed by the VDDCI plane and the memory (and their VRM losses) to that figure. You end up into the ~245W region.
> 
> Once GPU-Z is able to access the VRM controller, it can display the measured input and output powers measured with DCR. The input power will include the VRM losses too, however it will still lack VDDCI and memory consumption as they are regulated by separate VRMs.
> 
> Even at stock the delta between the GPU power draw displayed by GPU-Z and the actual power draw of the whole card is up to 45W.


I knew I'd get a technical, yet still understandable answer out of you









I have seen a few articles about the card and they measured the cards power usage (don't recall how) and they did show the card using between 145-195w depending on the load. However, that is with the card throttling here and there. Once you crank that slider to 50% and get full power and full clocks, I can see how the thing might use more juice than it should. Still much better than Hawaii though.... but no, it's nowhere in realm of Pascal efficiency.


----------



## The Mac

The PCIe issue was never a problem, just the media causing a tempest in a teapot.

Yield issues certainly could be.

I woud agree that the voltages are high to make sure they are all stable.

I dont really see much of an issue there, as anyone who gives a damn is going to tweak it anyway.

Which im sure wa there reasoning anyway,


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> Why I say I feel it was rushed is because people have been getting more performance by lowering the voltage and increasing the power limit which is quite peculiar, it's almost as if the reference cards have been given an excessive amount of voltage out of the factory.
> 
> This could be a yield issue to make sure the cards run without any stability problems. But we don't really know how many of them are stable at lower voltages so it's hard to say for certain.
> 
> There was also the PCI-E power draw issue which was promptly corrected with a new driver. With these two things in combination we would have seen lower power consumption numbers in reviews and possibly higher levels of performance.
> 
> There are also 8GB models masquerading as 4GB cards, this might just be to do with the stock levels of the 4GB models, so to stock more of them they used the 4GB bios on the 8GB cards.
> 
> AMD have released CPUs and GPUs with unlockable cores in the past, this time it's unlockable memory with the RX 480, what a bargain!
> 
> I suppose it's the same as any new hardware launch, problems are worked out and things improve.


One thing the XFX rep said on reddit was that the 4gb cards coming with 8gb could have been ones just needed to fill pallets for shipment. Hence why they just flashed the bios and slapped a sticker on it. I guess we wont know until we see cards that dont have 8gb on them.


----------



## The Mac

AFAIK, only xfx and sapphire had 8gb on the 4gb, the others were actually 4gb.


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> AFAIK, only xfx and sapphire had 8gb on the 4gb, the others were actually 4gb.


Has there been any confirmation of cards that only ship with 4gb yet?


----------



## The Mac

i havent hear anything from the owners of the other AIBs one way or another.


----------



## JackCY

4GB were very rare, now shops sold stock or just have some left overs of 8GB and waiting for the AIBs to arrive. You can buy the 8GB reference but no chance finding and getting a 4GB version, not in Europe, no chance.


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerodent*
> 
> New member posting here. Just so you can get a feel of my experience level, I am familiar with the flashing process, having read through it a few dozen times. In the past, I have flashed all sorts of cards and devices (FPGA, phones, mainboards, video cards) in my time. I am just curious if anyone has successfully flashed the 8 GB XFX OC'ed BIOS to non-XFX cards. My card, which is due for delivery by Tuesday, is a 4 GB Sapphire reference card.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d875j*
> 
> Yes it does i confrim as i did flash the Black Edition on the same card as you have. I'm also experianced in flashing aswell.
> Ah so no WattMan thank god i hate it any ways. I love good old Afterburner always use it.


The reference 8 GB BIOS worked fine and dandy, but the Black Edition one gave an error. It stated something along the lines of "id mismatch" or something to that effect. I will post a screenshot shortly.


----------



## Powergate

You need to use the command shell:

Code:



Code:


atiflash -fs -p 0 xfx.rom

Here is the fixed XFX Black Edition 8GB bios:

xfx.zip 111k .zip file


Source:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-black-edition-uefi-csm-bug.224001/


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> You need to use the command shell:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash -fs -p 0 xfx.rom
> 
> Here is the fixed XFX Black Edition 8GB bios:
> 
> xfx.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-black-edition-uefi-csm-bug.224001/


Worked perfectly. Thanks!


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> You need to use the command shell:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash -fs -p 0 xfx.rom
> 
> Here is the fixed XFX Black Edition 8GB bios:
> 
> xfx.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-black-edition-uefi-csm-bug.224001/


So there is 256k bios files as well. OP might need to edit. Or is that because of the file type being different?


----------



## Powergate

@nagle3092
The 256kb bios includes all relevant data, the 512kb bios files are just filled with 256kb of extra placeholder code:

Code:



Code:


FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [...]

Edit:
(some additional info)
The bios chip: GD25Q41B, has a storage capacity of 4MBit = 512kb.
But only the first 256kb is used for bios data, the rest is unused and will be shown as blank (FF FF FF [...])


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> @nagle3092
> The 256kb bios includes all relevant data, the 512kb bios files are just filled with 256kb of extra placeholder code:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF [...]


Good to know, thanks man. +1


----------



## Stiz99

I just flashed my 4gb sapphire card. does this mean I have all 8gb available now?


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot97integra*
> 
> 
> 
> I just flashed my 4gb sapphire card. does this mean I have all 8gb available now?


Wait a sec, am I seeing the last 0.5G slower? Is RX480 actually a 7.5G card? OMG!


----------



## comagnum

No. Some of the 4gig models were between 7 and 8. No need to worry.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mac*
> 
> i think he was trying to ask you how you actually arrived at 250watts.


My bad. I understand the question differently; I thought he is questioning why GPU-Z reporting low value. Obviously it involving mixture of guesswork & calculation OR using power meters that connects to the 6-pin & the PCIe slot (required PCIe extender card) to get the whole card power consumption.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> You need to use the command shell:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash -fs -p 0 xfx.rom
> 
> Here is the fixed XFX Black Edition 8GB bios:
> 
> xfx.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-black-edition-uefi-csm-bug.224001/
> 
> 
> 
> So there is 256k bios files as well. OP might need to edit. Or is that because of the file type being different?
Click to expand...

Just avoid 128kb file. 256kb & 512kb files are fine.


----------



## Stiz99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> No. Some of the 4gig models were between 7 and 8. No need to worry.


So this mean I don't have the full 8gb unlocked? It unlocked 7.4gb? Or does it mean the .6gb is running at slower speed?


----------



## appiah4

I just ordered a 4GB Sapphire reference card.. and I have a few questions I hope someone would take a few moments to respond to..

How likely is it that it will be bios flashable to an 8gb?
How reliable is ASUS MemoryInfo for determining whether I have the right memory modules? Should I remove the shroud instead?
The card's bios rom dumps are 512kb but the 8GB Sapphire bios rom on TPU database is 256K, it will be fine right?
Would I be better off flashing straight to the XFX 1328MHz BIOS?
Finally, if I brick the card, will I be able to stick it into a secondary PCIe slot and reflasy using ATIFlash? Does it have to be the primary VGA to be flashed?

Thanks


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appiah4*
> 
> I just ordered a 4GB Sapphire reference card.. and I have a few questions I hope someone would take a few moments to respond to..
> 
> *How likely is it that it will be bios flashable to an 8gb?*
> *How reliable is ASUS MemoryInfo for determining whether I have the right memory modules? Should I remove the shroud instead?*
> The card's bios rom dumps are 512kb but the 8GB Sapphire bios rom on TPU database is 256K, it will be fine right?
> Would I be better off flashing straight to the XFX 1328MHz BIOS?
> *Finally, if I brick the card, will I be able to stick it into a secondary PCIe slot and reflasy using ATIFlash? Does it have to be the primary VGA to be flashed?*
> 
> Thanks


Nobody know exactly. As long as they didn't change how they manufacture the GPU especially they didn't change the memory ICs, you should be able to flash 4GB card to 8GB. At the moment seems the chance pretty high to be able to do this. When custom cards come out, this likely not possible anymore but who knows?

The drivers will be able to load correct memory module from VBIOS & then the MemoryInfo will be able to read correct memory information from it. So it is very reliable. MemoryInfo is buggy if you have multiple GPU because it will read memory information from first/primary card only.

It doesn't matter where the card plug to which slot, you should be able to reflash. Much easier if you have working/old GPU plugged in too.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appiah4*
> 
> I just ordered a 4GB Sapphire reference card.. and I have a few questions I hope someone would take a few moments to respond to..
> 
> How likely is it that it will be bios flashable to an 8gb?
> How reliable is ASUS MemoryInfo for determining whether I have the right memory modules? Should I remove the shroud instead?
> The card's bios rom dumps are 512kb but the 8GB Sapphire bios rom on TPU database is 256K, it will be fine right?
> Would I be better off flashing straight to the XFX 1328MHz BIOS?
> Finally, if I brick the card, will I be able to stick it into a secondary PCIe slot and reflasy using ATIFlash? Does it have to be the primary VGA to be flashed?
> 
> Thanks


You should probably use the sapphire 8GB bios.
256K bioses are fine the other 256k in the 512k ones are just blank data.
if you somehow manage to brick the card (which is unlikely) you can unbrick it by reflashing either by setting the igpu as your primary gpu in your bios or setting another card as the primary if you don't have an igpu or if you don't have a settings in the bios to set the primary gpu you can put a 2nd gpu into the primary mobo pcie slot (normally the top most one) and the 480 into a 2nd pcie slot


----------



## happyrichie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot97integra*
> 
> So this mean I don't have the full 8gb unlocked? It unlocked 7.4gb? Or does it mean the .6gb is running at slower speed?


wouldnt you overclock the memory 2 get that last 0.6gb memory up 2 speed?


----------



## flopper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Agent Smith1984*
> 
> I knew I'd get a technical, yet still understandable answer out of you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have seen a few articles about the card and they measured the cards power usage (don't recall how) and they did show the card using between 145-195w depending on the load. However, that is with the card throttling here and there. Once you crank that slider to 50% and get full power and full clocks, I can see how the thing might use more juice than it should. Still much better than Hawaii though.... but no, it's nowhere in realm of Pascal efficiency.


AMD is unlikely to ever reach Nvidia efficiency due to the design they choose a more flexible with hardware support (GCN)
They did a good job vs what they had before but I guess not until Navi we will find a great power/wattage/performance efficient card from amd.
Vega be better but catching nvidia isnt possible unless they do a whole tech redesign.

The good part is the card one buy hold value way longer before one needs to upgrade.
When we get a 1440p card that starts doing what a 480 is able to do at 1080p that be a good day


----------



## JackCY

The efficiency actually is not that far off, they are just using higher voltage than Nvidia. Put the same core voltage on Nvidia chips and watch the power draw skyrocket.


----------



## appiah4

That basically is the whole definition of power efficiency, the nvidia chip can reach higher compute power per mm2 die size at lower currents.


----------



## bluerodent

My Sapphire 4 GB reference card which shipped the 10th and was delivered yesterday has 8 GB of RAM, which I unlocked and verified with the GTX 970 VRAM test.


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> My bad. I understand the question differently; I thought he is questioning why GPU-Z reporting low value. Obviously it involving mixture of guesswork & calculation OR using power meters that connects to the 6-pin & the PCIe slot (required PCIe extender card) to get the whole card power consumption.
> Just avoid 128kb file. 256kb & 512kb files are fine.


Good point. Do not use GPU-Z BIOS dump files and do not use GPU-Z to backup your BIOS. It will produce the 128 KB files of which we speak that can soft brick your card.


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *appiah4*
> 
> I just ordered a 4GB Sapphire reference card.. and I have a few questions I hope someone would take a few moments to respond to..
> 
> How likely is it that it will be bios flashable to an 8gb?
> How reliable is ASUS MemoryInfo for determining whether I have the right memory modules? Should I remove the shroud instead?
> The card's bios rom dumps are 512kb but the 8GB Sapphire bios rom on TPU database is 256K, it will be fine right?
> Would I be better off flashing straight to the XFX 1328MHz BIOS?
> Finally, if I brick the card, will I be able to stick it into a secondary PCIe slot and reflasy using ATIFlash? Does it have to be the primary VGA to be flashed?
> 
> Thanks


Very likely. I ordered one just this last Thursday, the 7th, and it was totally fine. The general consensus has found that all 4 GB reference cards are indeed, chip for chip, identical to the 8 GB ones. They have just been factory locked with a different BIOS is all. You can easily unbrick if you have an integrated GPU on your processor or having an extra video card handy and an extra PCIe 16x slot.

Initially, I had problems flashing directly to the XFX, but once I used the command line approach that Powergate pointed out, I was set. See his post directly below. You will want to use this BIOS because XFX had to patch their original BIOS due to an issue graphically artifacting at the POST startup on UEFI. Also, by simply Googling, I downloaded and used several VRAM tests of different kinds and they all verified the 8 GB was fully accessible and operative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Powergate*
> 
> You need to use the command shell:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> atiflash -fs -p 0 xfx.rom
> 
> Here is the fixed XFX Black Edition 8GB bios:
> 
> xfx.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Source:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-black-edition-uefi-csm-bug.224001/


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nagle3092*
> 
> Has there been any confirmation of cards that only ship with 4gb yet?


No, it seems like ALL reference 4GB cards are identical hardware wise to 8GB versions. I just got in my PowerColor 4GB and flashed it with the stock AMD 8GB ROM and have full 8GB ram and its all accessible.


----------



## Powergate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerodent*
> 
> You can easily unbrick if you have an integrated GPU on your processor or having an extra video card handy and an extra PCIe 16x slot.
> [...] You will want to use this BIOS because XFX had to patch their original BIOS due to an issue graphically artifacting at the POST startup on UEFI.


One thing i noticed: if your bios flash failed, you can only boot with CSM enabled or otherwise it will stuck on a black UEFI GOP screen.

Edit:
How i recovered from my corrupt bios flash:
- Unplug 6 pin power connector.
- (Switch display cable to IGPU)
- Boot Windows and remove AMD GPU driver.
- Boot into BIOS, enable CSM and set Integrated GPU to default (on Intel based Mainboard)
- Insert 6 pin power connector.
- Boot Windows and re-flash working BIOS file.


----------



## SliceTbone

I wish I had bought the 4Gb version, damn...
But not sure how much longer this party will continue, my thinking is AMD didn't had much of 4Gb Gddr5 available to them and they wanted to reach that 199USD price.
Now they must have got some qty which now etailers will receive and no more luck for us


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SliceTbone*
> 
> I wish I had bought the 4Gb version, damn...
> But not sure how much longer this party will continue, my thinking is AMD didn't had much of 4Gb Gddr5 available to them and they wanted to reach that 199USD price.
> Now they must have got some qty which now etailers will receive and no more luck for us


Im thinking it was a last minute descision to fill the price gap between 470 and 480.


----------



## Stiz99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bluerodent*
> 
> My Sapphire 4 GB reference card which shipped the 10th and was delivered yesterday has 8 GB of RAM, which I unlocked and verified with the GTX 970 VRAM test.


What is the gtx 970 vram test? Can you please share? Thanks!


----------



## bluerodent

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hot97integra*
> 
> What is the gtx 970 vram test? Can you please share? Thanks!


d3dglvramtest. There are actually many more out there. This is one I found in a YouTube video a few days ago. Here is the zip for you to give it a try directly below. What it is designed to do is fill the memory just past 4 GB. It will not fill the entire 8 GB of memory, but it passes the 4 GB barrier without any trouble. Just use GPU-Z in conjunction to confirm the memory is filled past 4 GB (4096 MB), and, if you have no BSOD or other craziness going on, you are golden.

d3dglvramtest.zip 831k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

Removed, pulled the plug on the project (EMBD).

Let AMD to fix their own *hit. If they can, that is.


----------



## fewness

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> The new version of EMBD (V1.1) should work with multiple adapters.
> 
> Recommended workflow:
> 
> - Remove the display driver through "Control Panel \ Programs and Features".
> - Download the most recent version of Display Driver Uninstaller
> - Clear the remainings of the old display driver with DDU and reboot.
> - Re-install the newest Crimson Display driver and reboot.
> - Deploy EMBD and make the changes.
> 
> The most important thing is that no previous display driver entries are left behind.
> 
> Also if you plan to use CrossFire (in any form), *CrossFire MUST BE disengaged prior deploying EMBD*. After EMBD has been deployed, you may re-engage CrossFire. It is also recommended that the system is rebooted after each time any changes are made to the drivers or to the configuration (i.e Enable / Disable CrossFire).
> 
> EMBD V1.1


Ok, +rep, and will try to see if the mobo can survive 2x 250W RX480 " Ultra"


----------



## comagnum

@The Stilt are there any other changes made?


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> @The Stilt are there any other changes made?


Anything specific in mind? It was completely rewritten, however the functionality is exactly the same. I could add clock and voltage controls too, but I feel it is pretty futile as they are already available in Wattman.


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Anything specific in mind? It was completely rewritten, however the functionality is exactly the same. I could add clock and voltage controls too, but I feel it is pretty futile as they are already available in Wattman.


I can't think of anything right off that would be necessary. I was more curious as to if anything else had been updated/changed other than the ability to modify multiple cards.


----------



## jstefanop

Im guessing it will say "No Ellesmere cards found" if you dont remove the driver first?


----------



## comagnum

@The Stilt now that I'm thinking about it, there was a rumor a couple weeks ago that Apple has the full Polaris 10 die, and the 480 is actually a cut down version. Is there any way to investigate this (if true) and see if it was done at the hardware level or via bios?


----------



## gupsterg

RX 480 die has nothing disabled.

www.eteknix.com/amd-confirms-rx-480-full-polaris-10/


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> Im guessing it will say "No Ellesmere cards found" if you dont remove the driver first?


What kind of configuration are you using?


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What kind of configuration are you using?


2x 480s and still on the 16.2.1 driver.


----------



## generaleramon

StressTesting my RX480. [email protected]@49°
Corsair H70 as liquid Cooler


----------



## caa82437

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> What kind of configuration are you using?


Off topic but, how did your EMBD modify the display driver without the need to disable 'driver signature enforcement'?


----------



## deri99

Can someone do me a huge favor? I am running Linux, I only have linux installed.

I do have usb boot disk ready with atiflash. But I need new bios.

I cant use polaris bios editor, it doesnt run under linux even using wine.

I would like to lower the general voltage. Also the idle speeds.

The idea is to get powerful card with better power effiency. Currently the card is eating around 30-40 wattage at idle !

That's around double the amount my pc uses currently at desktop. The idle consumption should be around 10-20 wats.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deri99*
> 
> Can someone do me a huge favor? I am running Linux, I only have linux installed.
> 
> I do have usb boot disk ready with atiflash. But I need new bios.
> 
> I cant use polaris bios editor, it doesnt run under linux even using wine.
> 
> I would like to lower the general voltage. Also the idle speeds.
> 
> The idea is to get powerful card with better power effiency. Currently the card is eating around 30-40 wattage at idle !
> 
> That's around double the amount my pc uses currently at desktop. The idle consumption should be around 10-20 wats.


if the card is using 30-40 watts idle it sounds more like it's running the ram at full speed and not clocking it down changing the voltage wouldn't lower it much if at all for the idle watts
also if you mean the dos atiflash and not the windows one you won't be able to flash polaris with it. it hasn't been updated in a few years.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Removed, pulled the plug on the project (EMBD).
> 
> Let AMD to fix their own *hit. If they can, that is.


What is the reason you decided to kill the EMBD project?


----------



## deri99

See this page https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480/28.html and this https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480/22.html

So the memory doesnt downclock at all? I wouldnt mind sacrificing some of the gpu/memory speed and having better energy consumption. I had r 290 before and it was enough for my gaming. Now I have this (xfx 8 gb model)


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deri99*
> 
> See this page https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480/28.html and this https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/RX_480/22.html
> 
> So the memory doesnt downclock at all? I wouldnt mind sacrificing some of the gpu/memory speed and having better energy consumption. I had r 290 before and it was enough for my gaming. Now I have this (xfx 8 gb model)


TPU is wrong or their reviewer driver didn't work correctly at the time because at least for me on windows with the release driver and the current one it clocked down to 300mhz on idle even with 4 1080p monitors plugged into the 480. It's likely your driver on linux is not clocking down for some reason. Out of curiosity are you using the open source or closed source driver?


----------



## deri99

I had the closed source driver last time I tried. It's the only driver I have been able to get working so far (but it did well, played dota2, csgo). I have a clean setup now and I get a kernel crash with gpu at its place and I remember seeing it last time too, but I was able to boot with closed source driver. I am not so keen on using closed source driver, since the open source one is updated more frequently, but it can be hard to get working currently. Linux lacks clocking software for linux. So this is why I am aiming more permanent solution hacking the bios.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deri99*
> 
> I had the closed source driver last time I tried. It's the only driver I have been able to get working so far (but it did well, played dota2, csgo). I have a clean setup now and I get a kernel crash with gpu at its place and I remember seeing it last time too, but I was able to boot with closed source driver. I am not so keen on using closed source driver, since the open source one is updated more frequently, but it can be hard to get working currently. Linux lacks clocking software for linux. So this is why I am aiming more permanent solution hacking the bios.


To get the open source one running atm you'll likely need to pull in the linux-next kernel and compile it yourself as well as mesa from git and maybe linux-firmware from git too since none of the stuff has trickled down into any distro's yet it's all still upstream


----------



## ispano

der8auer AMD Radeon RX 480 Unlocked Air BIOS

Signed AMD BIOS from Asus by der8auer with 225W TDP and 1.4V headroom. Sorry to see Stilt's EMBD removed. Maybe someone who dl'd earlier will be able to host his latest release?


----------



## Yukikaze

@ispano probably removed due to that signed bios basically doing what his 'hack' did


----------



## ispano

i c. thx for the heads up.


----------



## d875j

So anyone download itg before it got removed? I'm not interested in the fix just want to use it for overclocking.


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ispano*
> 
> der8auer AMD Radeon RX 480 Unlocked Air BIOS
> 
> Signed AMD BIOS from Asus by der8auer with 225W TDP and 1.4V headroom. Sorry to see Stilt's EMBD removed. Maybe someone who dl'd earlier will be able to host his latest release?


After flashing this bios, I was unable to access wattman or modify voltages using afterburner/gpu tweak. Any idea why?


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ispano*
> 
> der8auer AMD Radeon RX 480 Unlocked Air BIOS
> 
> Signed AMD BIOS from Asus by der8auer with 225W TDP and 1.4V headroom. Sorry to see Stilt's EMBD removed. Maybe someone who dl'd earlier will be able to host his latest release?
> 
> 
> 
> After flashing this bios, I was unable to access wattman or modify voltages using afterburner/gpu tweak. Any idea why?
Click to expand...

Did you try GPU Tweak 2?


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try GPU Tweak 2?


I did.


----------



## ispano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try GPU Tweak 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
Click to expand...

That's strange since der8auer recommended GPU tweak for changes. Wish I could help you by testing the BIOS as well but my RX 480 is disassembled for the EK block I have coming in.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ispano*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *kizwan*
> 
> Did you try GPU Tweak 2?
> 
> 
> 
> I did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's strange since der8auer recommended GPU tweak for changes. Wish I could help you by testing the BIOS as well but my RX 480 is disassembled for the EK block I have coming in.
Click to expand...

He probably did not uninstall & reinstall the drivers after flashing.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

I have the EMBD on my PC With Version 1.1 (no crossfire) , please write me an PN if its allowed to Share the Tool @Stilt. I dont will Share the Tool Without permission. The Tool was better Than the Bios. Because of 250 Watt TDP not 225 Watts. And With a bios Flash we will definitly loose oure chance of gurantee


----------



## fat4l

New modded bios from Der8auer:
http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/

Package includes stock BIOS, unlocked BIOS and ATIFlash:
TDP up to 225 W (+50 %)
Voltage unlocked to 1.40 Volt
Run the approperiate .bat file as administrator to flash your card.


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> New modded bios from Der8auer:
> http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/
> 
> Package includes stock BIOS, unlocked BIOS and ATIFlash:
> TDP up to 225 W (+50 %)
> Voltage unlocked to 1.40 Volt
> Run the approperiate .bat file as administrator to flash your card.


I would imagine having some sort of aftermarket cooling would be necessary before trying to use that.


----------



## fat4l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I would imagine having some sort of aftermarket cooling would be necessary before trying to use that.


Well dont use 1.4v right away lo l


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fat4l*
> 
> Well dont use 1.4v right away lo l


I wan to try this so bad lol! But i'm already hitting 89c at 1328 mhz on mine. My case isn't exactly providing the best airflow.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukikaze*
> 
> What is the reason you decided to kill the EMBD project?


Because people have reported that neither of the versions were working properly. Since I don't have the card, there is no way for me to figure out why it's not working. Guesswork is a huge waste of time, and I hate nothing more than wasting the time.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Because people have reported that neither of the versions were working properly. Since I don't have the card, there is no way for me to figure out why it's not working. Guesswork is a huge waste of time, and I hate nothing more than wasting the time.


Ah I see.


----------



## 02775

I need a help !!!

I buy XFX RX480 Core 8GB from some one he flash bios .
Now it's can use mem just 4GB .

now ,I flash bios to "xfx1328mhz.zip" but it does not work



How can i fix this

//Sorry for my eng skill


----------



## gupsterg

Perhaps CPU-Z and GPU shark are not supporting Polaris correctly. GPU Shark you have is version 0.9.6, date of release is 21/08/2015 (ie prior to Polaris release). CPU-Z is v1.71.1, date of release 09/10/14 (ie prior to Polaris release).

GPU-Z is showing 8192MB and v1.9.0 is latest and supports Polaris. In Crimson drivers panel select System > Hardware you will see memory size there. Perhaps test a game at high settings/res and see if in GPU-Z sensors tab what RAM usage information you get.


----------



## 02775

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Perhaps CPU-Z and GPU shark are not supporting Polaris correctly. GPU Shark you have is version 0.9.6, date of release is 21/08/2015 (ie prior to Polaris release). CPU-Z is v1.71.1, date of release 09/10/14 (ie prior to Polaris release).
> 
> GPU-Z is showing 8192MB and v1.9.0 is latest and supports Polaris. In Crimson drivers panel select System > Hardware you will see memory size there. Perhaps test a game at high settings/res and see if in GPU-Z sensors tab what RAM usage information you get.


OK thank you


----------



## Stiz99

download the newest softwares to read polaris card correctly. you can use this vramtest. have GPU-Z up and running while vramtest, you should be able to see more than 4gb vram used. one of the tests doesn't use all 8gb, it will use 4.xx.

OCLMembench.zip 172k .zip file


d3dglvramtest.zip 2458k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *02775*
> 
> I need a help !!!
> 
> I buy XFX RX480 Core 8GB from some one he flash bios .
> Now it's can use mem just 4GB .
> 
> now ,I flash bios to "xfx1328mhz.zip" but it does not work
> 
> 
> 
> How can i fix this
> 
> //Sorry for my eng skill


----------



## weirdgod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Anything specific in mind? It was completely rewritten, however the functionality is exactly the same. I could add clock and voltage controls too, but I feel it is pretty futile as they are already available in Wattman.


Could you create a version to control
-core clock
-memory clock
-core voltage
-memory voltage

I am using rx480 for eth mining, and have 6 cards... setting all 6 cards in wattman each time is painfully slow... would welcome a command line utility to allow me to set cores/voltages for all cards fast ...


----------



## The Stilt

Someone try if this version (EMBD V1.1R2) works any better than the previous ones?

EMBD V1.2 https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEZ8vKmkSvQ-quyh


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Someone try if this version (EMBD V1.1R2) works any better than the previous ones?


I'll check it out


----------



## VeritronX

Do we have a bios that allows more power while reducing the load on the pci-e slot? I'm ok with pulling over 200w with a waterblock if the slot isn't going too much out of spec (thinking less than 100w when overall draw is around 250w)


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Do we have a bios that allows more power while reducing the load on the pci-e slot? I'm ok with pulling over 200w with a waterblock if the slot isn't going too much out of spec (thinking less than 100w when overall draw is around 250w)


Even with the fix the power draw from the PCI-E slot will never drop below ~42% of the total power draw.


----------



## mrpj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> GPU-Z is showing 8192MB and v1.9.0 is latest and supports Polaris. In Crimson drivers panel select System > Hardware you will see memory size there. Perhaps test a game at high settings/res and see if in GPU-Z sensors tab what RAM usage information you get.


Thank you for these instructions - I am still a bit unsure if my Flash from 4 -> 8 GB is working as intended.
GPU-Z and AMD Utilities report 8 Gigbyte and 2GHZ Memory frequency - using "Asus Radeon MemoryInfo" the memory values seem strange. See http://imgur.com/s6KMU2S

I have tested it with the various tools listed in this thread and GPU-Z reports memory usage higher than 4096MB. I also tested it using "Rise of TR" with all settings set to max and it showed a usage of ~ 6Gigabyte.

Just for clarificaiton - if that amount of usage is reported, and the game / pc did not crash in any way, everything is alright (despite the irritating readings by MemoryInfo?) ? - just don`t want to take the card appart right now, since I don`t have proper thermal paste here to put it back together

Thanks for your help


----------



## johny66cz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Someone try if this version (EMBD V1.1R2) works any better than the previous ones?


It works as well as previous ones.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpj0*
> 
> Thank you for these instructions - I am still a bit unsure if my Flash from 4 -> 8 GB is working as intended.
> GPU-Z and AMD Utilities report 8 Gigbyte and 2GHZ Memory frequency - using "Asus Radeon MemoryInfo" the memory values seem strange. See http://imgur.com/s6KMU2S
> 
> I have tested it with the various tools listed in this thread and GPU-Z reports memory usage higher than 4096MB. I also tested it using "Rise of TR" with all settings set to max and it showed a usage of ~ 6Gigabyte.
> 
> Just for clarificaiton - if that amount of usage is reported, and the game / pc did not crash in any way, everything is alright (despite the irritating readings by MemoryInfo?) ? - just don`t want to take the card appart right now, since I don`t have proper thermal paste here to put it back together
> 
> Thanks for your help


No worries on help







, I may need yours at some point







.

MemoryInfo tool is too old, so I would assume lacks support.

I know it reads info from ROM and perhaps a register in OS set by driver viewing ROM (guessing this last part). I have modified Hawaii ROM and tested that if I change Memory Vendor/Name/etc it is reflected in MemoryInfo, so I would assume something has changed in VRAM_Info table of ROM leading it not to show all information correctly (ie offset locations/length of bytes it's viewing, etc).

It doesn't/can't actually communicate with IC directly to know what it is, if that makes sense. We are not reading say like an SPD on RAM dimms having information about it, say if a Hawaii card has Hynix IC and I flash ROM with only Elpida support (and makes it into OS) it will say it is Elpida.

IMO if you see usage of 6GB reported you are "good to go" and as you are not having a crash, etc.

What resolution did you try with ROTR?


----------



## bluerodent

Just as I suspected, the GTX 1060 is not the RX 480 killer and the worthy GTX 980 successor NVIDIA flaunted and touted it to be. It is just barely faster than a GTX 970 in most benchmarks. As a result, it is in only neck-in-neck with a stock RX 480 in DirectX 11 benchmarks and behind in DirectX 12 metrics.
Source: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/nvidia-geforce-gtx-1060-pascal,4679-5.html




I am so relieved I went with my gut and got "only" the $199 "4 GB" reference RX 480. It is, once unlocked, a fully capable 8 GB card, identical chip for chip in the hardware to the official 8 GB model, and the true price-to-performance king in this round of the GPU wars. Let's hope a nasty price war ensues shortly between AMD and NVIDIA as we hit the back-to-school and Labor Day mini shopping season.


----------



## mrpj0

Thank you for the clarification with the memory chips







- so it might be that the rom I used is not correct? I used the one from here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> IMO if you see usage of 6GB reported you are "good to go" and as you are not having a crash, etc.
> 
> What resolution did you try with ROTR?


I just tested it one more time at 1080p - Screenshot memory consumption ROTR

I also tried testing with Video Memory Stress Tester - but it somehow won`t allow for any values greater than 4065MB in OpenGL - and that test fails on me for some reason. (4000MB works fine) - so I am a bit confused, but it might be, that it`s 32bit and thus might have problems? I don`t actually know









OCLMembench mentions something with "Memory available 4048MB of 8192MB" but tests beyond 4048MB screenshot

Maybe anyone with a proper 8GB card might be able to confirm these results?


----------



## gupsterg

The ROM is correct, "untouched" and no issue IMO







.

GPU-Z supports correct monitoring of RX 480 for your purpose, W1zzard (the author) has access to RX 480 and tested the mod fully







.

If you have access to a higher resolution display from friend/family use it to test card







, but I think as you hit 6GB you are good to go .

Here is link to TPU article and I would read the thread based on this article on TPU forum







.


----------



## JackCY

So which of the 480s with 4GB were shipped with 8GB chips and CAN be flashed with 8GB VBIOS version?


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> So which of the 480s with 4GB were shipped with 8GB chips and CAN be flashed with 8GB VBIOS version?


XFX with the 1266 mhz clocks can do it. That's a $199 card. It'll have a 4gb sticker of the 8gb printed on the box.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I have 4 Powercolor 4GB and all flashed to 8GB.


----------



## JackCY

I can't find any 4GB in Europe, only place listing any is UK and they are overpriced. Anyone know if they even shipped any to EU? I wrote to a few shops again to ask about availability but their replies are often that they do not know, or yes we will sell this product but never say when or for how much, ...


----------



## mrpj0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have 4 Powercolor 4GB and all flashed to 8GB.


I have the same card - would you mind trying OCLMembench, VideoMemoryTester and Asus Radeon Memory Info so we could compare the results/findings
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> I can't find any 4GB in Europe, only place listing any is UK and they are overpriced. Anyone know if they even shipped any to EU? I wrote to a few shops again to ask about availability but their replies are often that they do not know, or yes we will sell this product but never say when or for how much, ...


I`ve seen them restock quite frequently over the last weeks at some of the comparison portals (i.e. geizhals) - they are in stock infrequently and sell out pretty fast. Also don`t buy the cards with the assumption that you can flash it - at some point manufacturers will produce real 4GB cards


----------



## JackCY

I checked geizhals that's how I found the UK shops have them listed. Sure it's a hit or miss that's why I'm trying to get one locally which I could return if I am not satisfied with the product for any or no reason at all.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrpj0*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I have 4 Powercolor 4GB and all flashed to 8GB.
> 
> 
> 
> I have the same card - would you mind trying OCLMembench, VideoMemoryTester and Asus Radeon Memory Info so we could compare the results/findings
Click to expand...

Sorry I'm mining with these cards and would rather not have any down time, but I'm sure those cards are all the same.


----------



## Felix39

Proud owner of a Saphire RX 480 8Gb card, already put my H90 on it, strapped some getto fan under it, runs like a dream vs my old 290 Asus OC.
I have one question for any of the more expert-minded people here, does anyone know how I can increase the max power draw via I2C commands? (like the increase in max voltage)
I feel the performance could be considerably higher with a +100% power limit. I see that for now a custom bios wont do the trick, but if there is another way, I would love to try it.
With the extra 100 mw I can easyly get to 1400 stable, would love to try to push the card to its absolute max for fun








Got 14334 in Firestrike -> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/13368742


----------



## The Stilt

You can't increase the power limit through I2C. It is a driver limitation and the VRM controller only provides OCP and OVP protections.


----------



## deeper-blue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You can't increase the power limit through I2C. It is a driver limitation and the VRM controller only provides OCP and OVP protections.


Well you kinda can. One can mess with the current sensing calibration and make the VRM think that the output current is lower than its actual value. Since the card reads this value to check if it is in the power limit this effectively increases the limit but of course also undermines the OCP and might kill your VRM section if the power draw is getting too high. Hence doing so is really not recommended. In case someone really wants to do that try the tool I hacked together: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeper-blue*
> 
> Well you kinda can. One can mess with the current sensing calibration and make the VRM think that the output current is lower than its actual value. Since the card reads this value to check if it is in the power limit this effectively increases the limit but of course also undermines the OCP and might kill your VRM section if the power draw is getting too high. Hence doing so is really not recommended. In case someone really wants to do that try the tool I hacked together: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers


Yeah, but for obvious reasons that's a really stupid thing to do as you lose OCP. With the phase current bias set to the maximum, it is not impossible to exceed the safe limits for phases 1-3 even on air cooling.

No need for such hack job when you can have the same effect by increasing the driver limits.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeper-blue*
> 
> Well you kinda can. One can mess with the current sensing calibration and make the VRM think that the output current is lower than its actual value. Since the card reads this value to check if it is in the power limit this effectively increases the limit but of course also undermines the OCP and might kill your VRM section if the power draw is getting too high. Hence doing so is really not recommended. In case someone really wants to do that try the tool I hacked together: http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers


Perfect, big thank you, that's what I was looking for, time for testing


----------



## deeper-blue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Perfect, big thank you, that's what I was looking for, time for testing


Please only press any of the buttons in the tool if you do know how a VRM works! As The Stilt and I said it's possible to kill your card - so be careful. Also I do not take any responsibility for what you/others do with the tool at all.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, but for obvious reasons that's a really stupid thing to do as you lose OCP. With the phase current bias set to the maximum, it is not impossible to exceed the safe limits for phases 1-3 even on air cooling.
> 
> No need for such hack job when you can have the same effect by increasing the driver limits.


I am willing to risk it, first card I go this far, usually much more cautious, but I almost have a full second system in spare parts, so, for the love of science, I will try out everything I can throw at it. Exciting times...or frying times, we shall see








Btw, thanks for the EMBD, good stuff!


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeper-blue*
> 
> Please only press any of the buttons in the tool if you do know how a VRM works! As The Stilt and I said it's possible to kill your card - so be careful. Also I do not take any responsibility for what you/others do with the tool at all.


I know mate, the thanks where for you providing the possibility, my actions are my own, not gonna run around blaming other for my mistakes, but hey, lets hope it doesn't die and I can see where this little card can go. Btw, about killing it, after yesterdays reading from HWinfo64, my card can take millions of watts and volts literally







talk about weird readings


----------



## generaleramon

Anyone got past 1.4ghz at rasonable voltage? I can do [email protected] but even 1405mhz is very unstable at 1175mv.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Anyone got past 1.4ghz at rasonable voltage? I can do [email protected] but even 1405mhz is very unstable at 1175mv.


Not me, at 1400 I need at least 1.20 to get it stable in everything, so your lucky I would say







Will try next week to see what I need for 1450 and maybe 1500, but at what I need for 1.4, doesn't look to promising. Praying that AMD will allow custom bioses


----------



## generaleramon

Temps? 50° after FireStrike : p
Low temps help a lot ! Stay under 65-70° if possible


----------



## deeper-blue

I'm not sure how stable they were but I needed 1.2V for 1445MHz and ~1.32V for 1500MHz.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Temps? 50° after FireStrike : p
> Low temps help a lot ! Stay under 65-70° if possible


Yeah I know, but its water-cooled, and the cooler is reasonably potent, Firestrike around 60 with whisper quiet fan profile, and around 50 with something more aggressive, at 1400mhz, but I need the same voltage at both temps, tested. Was thinking about the ASIC value, GPUz says higher values mean lower OCs under water, mine is 79%, so that is also a match


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deeper-blue*
> 
> I'm not sure how stable they were but I needed 1.2V for 1445MHz and ~1.32V for 1500MHz.


Any ideea if 1.32 is safe-ish for long-time use?


----------



## generaleramon

14nm guys... 1.35-1.4v is a little high even for 28nm hawaii...I'm not very confortable using more than 1.2-1.25v for long periods... Even if power and temps are in check


----------



## deeper-blue

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 14nm guys... 1.35-1.4v is a little high even for 28nm hawaii...I'm not very confortable using more than 1.2-1.25v for long periods... Even if power and temps are in check


I agree, for daily use I would want to stay around 1.2V too. AMD set the Wattman limit to 1.15V for a reason. Will be interesting to see what the non reference boards will have for clocks+voltage defaults.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 14nm guys... 1.35-1.4v is a little high even for 28nm hawaii...I'm not very confortable using more than 1.2-1.25v for long periods... Even if power and temps are in check


To clarify, I want to keep it/use it until Vega comes out, so around 6 months (hopefully), got this one more for fun and testing, first reference design I had, so not really loooooong use wanted, and until then I want to push it as high as possible, with little regards to longevity...but ofc frying it in 1-2 months is not wanted









So, the question should have been, will it last 6 months at around 1.25 - 1.3 max?







I know it could last, or not, but not super familiar with what the "safe" margins for this chip are, hence the question


----------



## sugarhell

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> To clarify, I want to keep it/use it until Vega comes out, so around 6 months (hopefully), got this one more for fun and testing, first reference design I had, so not really loooooong use wanted, and until then I want to push it as high as possible, with little regards to longevity...but ofc frying it in 1-2 months is not wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the question should have been, will it last 6 months at around 1.25 - 1.3 max?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it could last, or not, but not super familiar with what the "safe" margins for this chip are, hence the question


If you keep the temps below 60C i think it will be okay. Well my 7970 survived almost 3 years using 1.45 but with temps <30C


----------



## iRUSH

Anyone see these blown up pics of the AIB card yet? Came out today!

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/some-pics-of-rx-480-aib-and-a-bonus.224266/


----------



## deri99

I dont have windows anymore so I need to made the changes via remote or quickly with some friend over his house. I want to lower the speed of gpu/memory & voltage. I am aiming better effiency. I dont need that much speed.

Can you suggest how should I modify the settings? I opened once a gpu bios via polaris editor and it had only 1000mv voltage for memory at speed 2000mhz and 300mhz.

Also some timing tables had odd numbers like 65499 or something like that. Has anyone modified the max temperatures, tdp and similar settings and they do work?


----------



## comagnum

That HIS card is uuuuugly


----------



## iRUSH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> That HIS card is uuuuugly


I don't know what they're thinking lol


----------



## comagnum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> I don't know what they're thinking lol


Although if you noticed it does say that something is coming that will make this card more powerful...Either I'm reading too far into it or it's a game of thrones reference (wolf+iceq=winter is coming?). Idk


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> To clarify, I want to keep it/use it until Vega comes out, so around 6 months (hopefully), got this one more for fun and testing, first reference design I had, so not really loooooong use wanted, and until then I want to push it as high as possible, with little regards to longevity...but ofc frying it in 1-2 months is not wanted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, the question should have been, will it last 6 months at around 1.25 - 1.3 max?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it could last, or not, but not super familiar with what the "safe" margins for this chip are, hence the question


No one know what is safe now..lol
1.25-1.3v with "low" temps won't kill your card very soon.
As soon as bios modding is ready i'll go for +1.4ghz max 1.2v an than i'll work on mem clock/latency. This card is powerful enough for me now


----------



## comagnum

I was able to get game stable performance at 1405 @ 1200 with memory at 2200 @ 975. I like to keep my vrm temps below 75 so I typically keep it at 1380 @ 1165. With proper cooling I'm sure 1.2v+ won't effect the lifespan of the card.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *comagnum*
> 
> I was able to get game stable performance at 1405 @ 1200 with memory at 2200 @ 975. I like to keep my vrm temps below 75 so I typically keep it at 1380 @ 1165. With proper cooling I'm sure 1.2v+ won't effect the lifespan of the card.


Does it hold 1380 or 1405 at any load? I'm quite used to 280x which held it's boost clock 1070 even in Furmark, but these newer GPUs rarely seem to hold clocks anymore


----------



## OneB1t

just increase powerlimit and it will hold


----------



## comagnum

http://www.overclock.net/t/1606214/personal-comparison-of-stock-480-vs-max-oc-480#post_25363356

It held


----------



## nagle3092

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Does it hold 1380 or 1405 at any load? I'm quite used to 280x which held it's boost clock 1070 even in Furmark, but these newer GPUs rarely seem to hold clocks anymore


All you need to do is increase the power limit and throttling is gone. The throttling only happens at stock, if your overclocking you're going to increase the power limit.


----------



## generaleramon

i really really NEED to flash something


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i really really NEED to flash something


Me too


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i really really NEED to flash something


i hope to flash too


----------



## deri99

I am waiting for the linux drivers still mature. You dont get audio via the gpu. It needs patches that arent merged into linux kernel. Meanwhile I fetched gpu and memory speed while being at desktop and the gpu had 2 powersates which were low. But Memory had only 2 options. 300 and 2000mhz. And it was using the higher.

Is this something we can change via bios editing? Adding more memory speeds or more voltage options? 2000mhz memory speed for idle is way too high. That's why it consumes so much power at idle. I really dont understand why the have added only 2 options for memory.


----------



## RaduZ

Any news on the reference bios moding?


----------



## Felix39

New drivers are out, 16.7.3, installed them, noticed that the max frequency for memory in Wattman is now only 2050 vs 2200 as before? *** AMD








Anybody seen the same thing?


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Use Stilts app and f*** AMDs Restrictions







i will test it


----------



## tdimarzio

Quote:


> New drivers are out, 16.7.3, installed them, noticed that the max frequency for memory in Wattman is now only 2050 vs 2200 as before? *** AMD mad.gif
> Anybody seen the same thing?


Yep. Same exact thing for me. I created a new thread in the AMD/ATI forum about it.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1607201/crimson-16-7-3-rx-480-memory-oc-max-2050

Hoping there is a registry tweak to change the wattman limit


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Stilts App doesnt helps :/ AMD









But under Load i get 2200 MHz? ***?

Okay only a Bug, 2050 MHz ist Max


----------



## Felix39

Well, AMD should do something about the Polaris chips if they want to get back into competition with Nvidia, and what they are doing with the Wattman is definitely the wrong approach.

First: They should allow any modified bios -> when detecting one, display a big window saying "Mod Bios, beware, if you want to use it, you do it at your own risk" -> Agree

Second: They should have a button that allows increasing anything to almost any value -> display a big window saying "Dangerous settings, beware, if you want to use them, you do it at your own risk" -> Agree

Third: They should understand that most AMD buyers dont buy their products because they are the best, but because they use their brains when buying, and that market can kiss or kick them in the behind.

Alternatively, if they are to scared to release a no-limit Wattman to the masses, because the masses might be to ignorant, make a special edition wattman that can turn your Polaris into a frying pan









I see the potential in Wattman, but at its current state, its just another super useless tool. So, AMD, ready for competition or ready to disappear into the depths of nothingness?


----------



## NightAntilli

I agree with Felix above me here... Apparently the newest driver reduced the OC potential even further, if one youtube user is to be believed...


----------



## comagnum

Use the stilts mod and afterburner/strixx/etc to do your clocking.


----------



## johny66cz

EMBD does not work on 16.7.3 drivers


----------



## johny66cz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Use Stilts app and f*** AMDs Restrictions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will test it


What version of EMBD do you have? I have 1.1R2. Previous version was deleted.

Can someone upload previous version? I will test it.


----------



## alexze89

I'll give you something to flash, hah?!


----------



## johny66cz

I will flash soon








But ASUS GPU Tweak II works and I can go over 2050Mhz on my Sapphire









EMBD still works with +100% Power Limit.


----------



## Yukikaze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NightAntilli*
> 
> I agree with Felix above me here... Apparently the newest driver reduced the OC potential even further, if one youtube user is to be believed...


16.7.3 doesn't seem to have changed anything for me.


----------



## Rayleyne

skimming through the thread, Am i reading correctly that our Vram is undervolted and underclocked? If so that's a huge undervolt/clock we could easily get more performance there.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yukikaze*
> 
> 16.7.3 doesn't seem to have changed anything for me.


Yes... some People dont have trouble. But when you would do a fresh install, youre Limit will be at 2050 MHz









The Stilts Tool doesnt helps, limit of Vram stays at 2050 MHz, only Powerlimit ist tuned.


----------



## Felix39

Anybody tested a modified bios with the new AMD drivers? Maybe they got smart and skipped the check


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

So I've read a few pages and jump to no conclusion, anyone lucky in overclocking no-reference cards past 1420Mhz? Which tool are you using to change vgpu to 1.25V and where to download it, if it'ss the Stilt one..


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*
> 
> So I've read a few pages and jump to no conclusion, anyone lucky in overclocking no-reference cards past 1420Mhz? Which tool are you using to change vgpu to 1.25V and where to download it, if it'ss the Stilt one..


Max at 1.25 was 1405 for me.

If you want to play around with the locked settings, I use this http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers
Works fine, lots of settings, can set more than 1.25, but I just dont want to go there yet


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

That's fine, thank's very much. Any link to stilt mod tool?


----------



## Felix39

No, somewhere here at the beginning of this tread I think, but I would not bother since the one I used (in the link) has all what Stilts does (as far as I know) and more


----------



## gupsterg

@ RX 480 owners wishing to do custom bios flash.

Currently as the driver is checking the legacy bios signature you guys can't use modified ROMs done by yourselves, there maybe a solution to this. I am not the one with the solution, a member on Fernado's Win-Raid forum has highlighted a possible solution. I have no idea if it will work or how long it will take for the member to provide the solution.

So can someone with an RX 480 provide *atikmdag.sys*, please state details on:-

i) what card you have.
ii) what OS you are using.
iii) what version of driver you installed.

I will forward these on and report back if something comes of it.


----------



## kizwan

Why not extract it from the driver package?


----------



## gupsterg

No idea, only doing as asked by poster who may have solution







.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ RX 480 owners wishing to do custom bios flash.
> 
> Currently as the driver is checking the legacy bios signature you guys can't use modified ROMs done by yourselves, there maybe a solution to this. I am not the one with the solution, a member on Fernado's Win-Raid forum has highlighted a possible solution. I have no idea if it will work or how long it will take for the member to provide the solution.
> 
> So can someone with an RX 480 provide *atikmdag.sys*, please state details on:-
> 
> i) what card you have.
> ii) what OS you are using.
> iii) what version of driver you installed.
> 
> I will forward these on and report back if something comes of it.


That sounds promising, I feel this little card could do so much more if I could at least modify the max TDP allowed









So, you actually say you need the actual atikmdag.sys we have on the PC?

Your help on this is muuuch appreciated, cheers mate!


----------



## greytoad

I'm just using the afterburner command listed early in this thread to do an offset of ~113.5mv and EMBD 1.1 from the Stilt for power limit. 1445 @ 1263.5mv is my 24/7 clock right now. I had issues maybe once every few hours at 1250mv. 1470 stable was my highest at 1328 mv? I'm not in front of my pc. I was doing 5ghz at 1.46v on my processor at the same time. HWiNFO has my MB VRM output at like 450watts at 1.38v 4.9 in Prime95 small so I'd say I just pushed the poor bugger a bit too hard. I was fine for a half hour of heaven at 1470 under water. It was clear the card twanted to take more voltage but the VRMs on my motherboard smoked in Firestrike /Ultra stress loop. My asic is ~80.9. I'm not in front of my computer as I said. I'm still on the 16.7.2 driver. I didn't want to lose my mem overclock.

Edit: The stable overclock is 1268.75 VID at 1445


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @ RX 480 owners wishing to do custom bios flash.
> 
> Currently as the driver is checking the legacy bios signature you guys can't use modified ROMs done by yourselves, there maybe a solution to this. I am not the one with the solution, a member on Fernado's Win-Raid forum has highlighted a possible solution. I have no idea if it will work or how long it will take for the member to provide the solution.
> 
> So can someone with an RX 480 provide *atikmdag.sys*, please state details on:-
> 
> i) what card you have.
> ii) what OS you are using.
> iii) what version of driver you installed.
> 
> I will forward these on and report back if something comes of it.


Rx480 Sapphire Reference with Unlocked Asus "TEST BIOS" from der8auer
Win 10 1511 10586.494 64Bit
Catalyst 16.7.3

here my atikmdag.sys from system32\drivers

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwRLVWjCmX0pMXFKTmc4SDJHdUU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## greytoad

Noob question. I'm using the command "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,08,8d,13 to up my voltage on my card. That's an offset of 128.25mv. (19 multiplied by 6.75) With Wattman set at 1150 so VID should be 1278.25mv right? Is the 128.25mv offset hid from my power limit in the driver? If so would be be better to use a larger offset and lower Wattman setting? I'll do some testing for empirical evidence, but does anyone know?

edit: it was supposed to be 6.25. I was wrong. Sorry. 1268.75 VID was the VID.


----------



## greytoad

Ok I did watman setting of 1033 for VID and "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,08,8d,25 set. 25 hex to decmal is 37 37 times 6.75mv = 249.75mv so I'm running 1282 for my voltage with a clock of 1445. More voltage than I need but I wanted to see if the Firestrike Ultra score would go up. I'm running theStilt program for my power target so It might not be much over the setting but the extra voltage at least shouldn't negatively affect the score if the power use is hidden from the driver.

Here's the firestrike run. I accidently left my browswer open so maybe I should do it again.



Here's the same clock speeds but without the browser running and with the 1150 in wattman and "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,08,8d,13 set 13 converted to decimal and multiplied by 6.75mv is 128.25mv so I was running 1278.25mv.



Not really a big difference. I don't really want to remove embd and do a DDU reinstall on my video drivers right now to check with a 50 percent power limit. Maybe I could run the test again with the power % set to 0 and see what happens?

EDIT: I did maths wrong as corrected 6.25 not 6.75. 1268.75 VID and 1264.24. The faster one was actually a lower voltage. Good to know! I may be running into the power limiter.


----------



## greytoad

Definitely not hidden from the driver's power limit.

Here's another run with
Quote:


> I did watman setting of 1033 for VID and "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,08,8d,25 set. 25 hex to decmal is 37 37 times 6.75mv = 249.75mv so I'm running 1282 for my voltage with a clock of 1445. .




By the way i'm not entirely sure my EMBD is working for me it still only lists a +50 in wattman. Is it supposed to allow +100? Do I have any other options for removing the power limit?

edit: I forgot to mention the important part. This was power limit 0 in the driver.

EDIT2: This was actually 1264.24VID, but it still stands that the voltage offset is not hidden from the power limit in the driver.


----------



## greytoad

Here's heaven for the 1445Mhz and 2210 on memory. Any one else have an idea if my power limit slider only goes to 50 did the embd program not work? Should my score be higher? edit: 16.7.2 driver.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Here's heaven for the 1445Mhz and 2210 on memory. Any one else have an idea if my power limit slider only goes to 50 did the embd program not work? Should my score be higher? edit: 16.7.2 driver.


Are you doing that with a reference card? Mine's pulling at least 90W through the pci-e slot with just wattman tweaking and 1.130v, your setup must be crazy hard on the motherboard 24pin connector if you don't have supplemental pci-e slot power connectors or something.

Also I'm using the 16.7.3 (16.30.2311) driver people report limited memory clocking with, on a fresh install of win10 1511 and have full ram overclocking options still, so you might be able to use them after using ddu to completely remove the driver old driver first. GTAV runs alot smoother for me than it did on 16.7.2


----------



## greytoad

Yeah I smoked my vrms a bit at 1670 and 1320something VID. That was probably also the 5Ghz I was running on CPU at 1.465 at the time. I backed off on the CPU and it's been fine. edit: so technically I'm running on a system that's been on fire..









edit: When I run Prime95 Small with 1.38 and 4.9GHz I use 450 watts output on my VRMs. According to HWiNFO anyway. Not the 24pin I'm worried about. Besides most MBs now have 3 12volt pins to the pci express rather than the 2 in the specification. That puts the limit at 150 watt unofficially. That's why people with 750TIs were able to run 150watt OC with no power connectors. So it was probably the CPU overclock combined with the video and not just a PCI express limit. I wasn't near that high yet.


----------



## greytoad

also if you're using a 6+2 connector you have all 3 12volt pins to the video card. That puts the unofficial out of spec limit on the reference card at 300 watt.


----------



## kizwan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Noob question. I'm using the command "C:\Program Files (x86)\MSI Afterburner\MSIAfterburner.exe" /wi06,08,8d,13 to up my voltage on my card. That's an offset of 128.25mv. (19 multiplied by 6.75) With Wattman set at 1150 so VID should be 1278.25mv right? Is the 128.25mv offset hid from my power limit in the driver? If so would be be better to use a larger offset and lower Wattman setting? I'll do some testing for empirical evidence, but does anyone know?


Correction: multiply by 6.25mV.


----------



## greytoad

Thank you very much! That's what I get for relying on memory. Doh!

Edit so that's 1268.75 VID on my 1445 overclock stable. I feel much better. Thanks for that.


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Even with the fix the power draw from the PCI-E slot will never drop below ~42% of the total power draw.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Yeah I smoked my vrms a bit at 1670 and 1320something VID. That was probably also the 5Ghz I was running on CPU at 1.465 at the time. I backed off on the CPU and it's been fine. edit: so technically I'm running on a system that's been on fire..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: When I run Prime95 Small with 1.38 and 4.9GHz I use 450 watts output on my VRMs. According to HWiNFO anyway. Not the 24pin I'm worried about. Besides most MBs now have 3 12volt pins to the pci express rather than the 2 in the specification. That puts the limit at 150 watt unofficially. That's why people with 750TIs were able to run 150watt OC with no power connectors. So it was probably the CPU overclock combined with the video and not just a PCI express limit. I wasn't near that high yet.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> also if you're using a 6+2 connector you have all 3 12volt pins to the video card. That puts the unofficial out of spec limit on the reference card at 300 watt.


If the card is pulling 300W, it's pulling at least 126W from the motherboard slot, which is 90% more than the 12v spec of the slot. All of the power for the slot comes from the 24pin normally, unless you have extra power connectors added to you motherboard for the gpu slots. The VRMs on the motherboard are for the cpu and ram and get almost all it's power from the 8pin EPS connectors, the card has it's own set of VRMs onboard.


----------



## greytoad

Still don't see how this is a problem. People are still running 750TIs at 150watts. No power connector on that card. Yes there is a seperate 12volt power delivery for the PCI express. I can't remember the name of the chip, but that very well could be the one I smoked. The people with cheap motherboards and 750TIs can run 150watts on their cards for the last year or so. As I said, this isn't 2005 anymore, they use 3 twelve volt pins on pci express now not 2. spec calls for 2. I have an AsRock Extreme6 z97 board. It's not the highest end board, but it is marketed to overclockers. It's not one of the budget boards that people are currently running 150 watt from their 750ti's on.

granted there are only 3 12 volt pins on the 24pin connector...


----------



## greytoad

So you're saying for safety I should get a pci extender cable with a supplemental power connector... Have to think about that. That would require a case mod.

While you did no such thing, the poster called me "crazy" I thought I had an educated reason for believing it could handle it. If you're saying I'm wrong, it still doesn't make me "crazy"

edit: There's a discrepancy between the theoretical spec and what the experiences of people say is possible. I admit I've been out of the industry a long long time.

2nd edit: what about the 4 12volt pins on the 8pin eps? Is that all for the CPU? I honestly don't know.

3rd edit: I suppose at the very least I should upgrade the wires on my 24pin from 18 to 16. I have a crimper, it''s just a pain getting to my PS connector. I have a rad pushed right up against it. Sorry I got upset. I just didn't expect the other poster to call me crazy for wanting run out of spec or being unconcerned about smoking my motherboard on a overclocker's forum.

4th edit: when I was in the industry the mb eps connector was 4 pin and new. (and all for cpu) I worked for an OEM in the 90s to early 2000s.

5th edit: My 24 pin connector is warm but not hot at my current settings in Firestrike and 1.268


----------



## greytoad

I pushed my board back to the smoke point on my damaged mb in firestrike ultra. 24pin was maybe 5 degrees over ambient. It's not the point of failure. Diffidently 12volt pci-express power distribution. I'll have to back off on my overclock now. But at least we know.

okay maybe a little "crazy"


----------



## greytoad

1430 seems stable at 1.215 VID. I haven't run stress loop yet. I don't have time to put in my backup motherboard if it finally smokes for good.

edit: in redoing my loop I'd accidentally plugged my 8pin eps connector into a pciexpress port on my modular powersupply. I ended up needlessly ording a 2nd asrock extreme6 z97 from newegg. So I have 2. (hence my cavalier attitude.)

edit2: the powerconnectors on my powersupply aren't accessible when my system is put together. I have 3 rads and there just isn't room for 3 rads in my case. I'm also only 99% sure the other board still works so I'm still going to be a bit cautious.

edit3: would using an extender cable and splicing 2 4pin rail molex connecters and using 16 gage help? Most supplimental poweron pci-express extenders I've found only supply 12volt to 2 pins. You know of any others?

My lamptron splices 3 together using 14 gage.


----------



## MindBlank

How is 1.3v for the GPU? Too much/ok? This is under an AIO 240mm water cooler. Temperatures at this voltage are 43C under load (in a 28C ambient LOL).

Also, VRM temperatures, as reported by software are maxing out at 110C (I understand 125C is the rated max). Measuring with a laser thermometer I get 90C. Where is the temp diode located? Or is this digital and therefore cannot be fully trusted?


----------



## greytoad

Considering I smoked mine at 1.32 something and now it smokes arround 1.28, I'd be careful. I just did a FireStrike Ultra Stress Test at 1.22 holding my 24 pin and with my nose in the case and it was fine at 1430. What's your video card vrm cooling? I'm under a full cover block and they stay in the 60s for that. On my damaged board I wouldn't go that far, but you're right under water it's tempting because the card clearly responds well to more voltage. Stupid AMD for limiting the reference card so much.


----------



## MindBlank

Wait, what? Smoke from where? The VRMs, I suppose?
It couldn't handle 1.32v?

Was watching der8auer's video on water overclocking for the RX 480 and he was using 1.35 and went up to 1.5v (yuuuup!) for benching.


----------



## greytoad

somewhere on my Asrock extreme6. I checked all the visible chips with a magnifying glass and I can't see anything in the case. There's one near the VRMs that might have a bit of a spot on it. But my backup board has a spot there too. My backup board has some distressed pins on the processor socket from delid processor being held down by a raystorm. It's hard to get that block down even. I had misdiagnosed a stupid error on my part as being from the distressed pins. Still slightly possible there were two causes to the same issue, but most likely that board is fine. I don't have time to swap them out right now. It takes a couple hours as I don't have a fil or drain port and it's a ***** keeping water off my mb getting everything drained and disassembled. I'm doing a remodel on my house to get it ready for my father to come home from the hospital after a stroke so I don't have the time I'd like for my hobby. But torturing electronics sure does relieve some stress.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> So you're saying for safety I should get a pci extender cable with a supplemental power connector... Have to think about that. That would require a case mod.
> 
> While you did no such thing, the poster called me "crazy" I thought I had an educated reason for believing it could handle it. If you're saying I'm wrong, it still doesn't make me "crazy"
> 
> edit: There's a discrepancy between the theoretical spec and what the experiences of people say is possible. I admit I've been out of the industry a long long time.
> 
> 2nd edit: what about the 4 12volt pins on the 8pin eps? Is that all for the CPU? I honestly don't know.
> 
> 3rd edit: I suppose at the very least I should upgrade the wires on my 24pin from 18 to 16. I have a crimper, it''s just a pain getting to my PS connector. I have a rad pushed right up against it. Sorry I got upset. I just didn't expect the other poster to call me crazy for wanting run out of spec or being unconcerned about smoking my motherboard on a overclocker's forum.
> 
> 4th edit: when I was in the industry the mb eps connector was 4 pin and new. (and all for cpu) I worked for an OEM in the 90s to early 2000s.
> 
> 5th edit: My 24 pin connector is warm but not hot at my current settings in Firestrike and 1.268


You have my respect, I can sort of corroborate the temp reading on my 24 pin connector and even the PCI-E slot, I have no way of measuring power flow, but I have an IR termomether, have been taking readings on those 2, and even at the highest overclock after 15 minutes, none of the 2 got hot, max was a 6 degrees extra on the 24 PIN and a 5 degrees extra on the PCI-E, MB VRMs showed no abnormal heating whatsoever, so I wonder how some people could have fried their MBs, I would think that even a MB that was assembled on a fishing boat would last better


----------



## greytoad

to be fair most people aren't dumb enough to run firestrike ultra stress loop while power usage is that far out of spec. That's like a worst case scenario test. But if it's going to fail someplace. That would be the place or maybe Metro.


----------



## cscheat

mind for me to ask ?

What is the safe max temp for RX 480 full load running 24/7 ?


----------



## greytoad

AMD seems to think high 80s are ok by their drivers. I know my card lost some oc headroom/needed more voltage over 85. I gained 10mhz for same voltage under 70 degrees. I mostly run in the 50s to 60s now under water at 1.22v

Edit: In game is much lower. I'm talking about benches.


----------



## Soren01

Could anyone post a tutorial of how to flash RX480 OC bios on a normal XFX RX 480?


----------



## jstefanop

Can anyone with a 470 see if the current 480 atiflash works with it? If you can also post the BIOS would be great to take a look at it!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Rx480 Sapphire Reference with Unlocked Asus "TEST BIOS" from der8auer
> Win 10 1511 10586.494 64Bit
> Catalyst 16.7.3
> 
> here my atikmdag.sys from system32\drivers
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwRLVWjCmX0pMXFKTmc4SDJHdUU/view?usp=sharing


Cheers







, please read this post / use file & info there.


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> Can anyone with a 470 see if the current 480 atiflash works with it? If you can also post the BIOS would be great to take a look at it!


Just got a 470 in...can confirm that flash tool works with 470, and this bios is locked down as well :/


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , please read this post / use file & info there.


I'm not home for the next 24h... So be patient. Please


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.


----------



## hardkjerne

First time poster here.

Just got a Sapphire Radeon Rx 480 Nitro+ 4GB card and I was wondering if it is possible to flash this to 8GB. The box has a sticker with the 4GB on it, and 8GB underneath, but I guess that is probably not a rule saying it is a 8GB card.

Anyone know if the Nitro+ cards can be flashed to 8GB? Anyone know which BIOS I can use (and where to find it)?


----------



## Jurbeli

I'm having black screen problems with my 4GB card flashed to 8GB when GPU is on idle state (300mhz core, 300mhz memory). It usually happens browsing web. Never has happened when I am gaming. Once after messing with power states GPU core locked into max mhz and seemed to be stable (memory did downclock to 300mhz though). I wasn't able to recreate that lock after reboot. I am using [email protected] resolution with HDMI if it matters. Now I'm testing if black screens occur on lower resolutions. Occurs on lower resolutions too. I'm using crossfire.

Is there any way to overclock the idle state by a bit or force higher clocks for possible temporary fix? Wattman controls P1-P7 states, but NOT P0 state so it underclocks to 300mhz even though I set P1-P7 states to identical clock and voltage. I have also tried setting MSI Afterburner "force constant voltage" but it doesn't seem to work and Asus GPU Tweak II doesn't even have an option for "force 3d clocks" with RX 480.







I guess it could be fixed permanently with custom bios but not yet flashable?









EDIT: http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/clockblocker-download.html This utility forces max clocks! It should fix this temporarily. Power consumption will be a bit high until there is a better solution though.


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Lordkag's patched atikmdag.sys is working to allow custom ROM usage







, confirmed by @Eliovp .

Post 434 has link to file/info , I would kindly ask members that use the file to donate to Win RAID forum as a way of thanks.


----------



## matty50racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @subscribers
> 
> Lordkag's patched atikmdag.sys is working to allow custom ROM usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , confirmed by @Eliovp .
> 
> Post 434 has link to file/info , I would kindly ask members that use the file to donate to Win RAID forum as a way of thanks.


@gupsterg

I had success with this too but only if I enabled temporary driver signature enforcement on startup. When I would enable test mode through the command prompt the drivers still wouldn't load. I only had about 30 minutes to play with this before leaving on vacation. Is there a trick to making signature enforcement completely and permanently off in windows 10? I have automatic updates disabled on that computer, do I need to let windows update to the latest version for some reason?

Thanks for any help, if i can get it working permanently I will donate


----------



## gupsterg

+rep for testing / sharing info







, I know Lordkag views this thread so he will know about what occurred with your testing but I will link your post on Fernando's Win RAID Forum in my post informing of the 2 successes so far







.

IIRC Lordkag highlighted they have a person who can get drivers signed so the steps needed in testing the patch will not be needed in final solution AFAIK.

Any other RX 480 members test patched atikmdag.sys with custom ROM and able to share their experience?


----------



## matty50racer

That will be great!







Many thanks to you and the folks at Win RAID forum. I am using MSI and Sapphire 4GB RX 470's so I was hoping the permanent fix would involve the drivers instead of the bios. When I get home on Wednesday I will do some more testing. I had the MSI up over 25mh/s on my first try by putting the 1750 timings in the 2000 strap. I want to try tightening the timings further in the lower straps and see how efficient I can make it.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


it works


----------



## gupsterg

+ rep for share of experience







and sweet result







*and* all thanks to *Lordkag* of Fernado's Win-RAID forum







.


----------



## asder00

Hello guys,
first thing thanks to lordkag at win-raid for the amazing job, and gupsterg always on point with this stuff, thank you!

I fired up the polaris bios editor, changed state 7 to my oc 1370 on the gpu, took the 1750 timings and put them in the 2000 strap, this is the result:

Left side is the default strap
Right side is the 1750 strap on the 2000 strap
Both sides oc'ed to 1370/2200

Edited with better new results, closed some background stuff i forgot open like browser etc...
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9789648/fs/9799000

On Win10 x64 anniversary upgraded, not used the test mode method, the driver is privately signed for now.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Hello guys,
> first thing thanks to lordkag at win-raid for the amazing job, and gupsterg always on point with this stuff, thank you!
> 
> I fired up the polaris bios editor, changed state 7 to my oc 1370 on the gpu, took the 1750 timings and put them in the 2000 strap, this is the result:
> 
> Left side is the default strap
> Right side is the 1750 strap on the 2000 strap
> Both sides oc'ed to 1370/2200
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9789648/fs/9789848
> 
> On Win10 x64 anniversary upgraded, not used the test mode method, the driver is privately signed for now.


Good! I'm testing some 1625timings mixed with 1750/2000 timings... @2100mhz As always i have crappy vram


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Hello guys,
> first thing thanks to lordkag at win-raid for the amazing job, and gupsterg always on point with this stuff, thank you!
> 
> I fired up the polaris bios editor, changed state 7 to my oc 1370 on the gpu, took the 1750 timings and put them in the 2000 strap, this is the result:
> 
> Left side is the default strap
> Right side is the 1750 strap on the 2000 strap
> Both sides oc'ed to 1370/2200
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/9789648/fs/9789848
> 
> On Win10 x64 anniversary upgraded, not used the test mode method, the driver is privately signed for now.


Hi asder00,

Nice result







.

When you say driver is privately signed do you mean you're Test-Signing it?

Cheers


----------



## asder00

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi asder00,
> 
> Nice result
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> When you say driver is privately signed do you mean you're Test-Signing it?
> 
> Cheers


No, it's a legit paid certificate.

EDIT:
Tried the 1625mhz strap
With 2000mhz: http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/14166464 no errors or atifacts
With 2200mhz: too many artifacts and memory errors cancelled the bench


----------



## Jurbeli

Would you guys know where should I contact if I needed a slightly modified bios with official signature? Not sure if any manufacturer is willing to modify it but my card has black screen issues and would just need a little bump to State 0 (idle) voltage to be completely stable and avoid RMA and all the hassle. I already asked AMD support and they said that I should contact the card manufacturer about it... I know there are some people with exactly the same issue.

My card has black screens maybe once in 1-2 hours on desktop or browsing web. But if I connect a second monitor the card goes into multidisplay mode (voltage goes 0,8V->1,0V) and it will be completely stable! Another workaround would be to fool drivers into multidisplay mode even when only a single display is connected. Is it possible? Ffs why did AMD make it so hard, I wouldn't want to use Windows test mode etc.


----------



## deri99

Has anyone tested downlocking gpu and memory and measured power consumption afterwards? Also I would like to ask, what's the default voltage range with these cards.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurbeli*
> 
> Would you guys know where should I contact if I needed a slightly modified bios with official signature? Not sure if any manufacturer is willing to modify it but my card has black screen issues and would just need a little bump to State 0 (idle) voltage to be completely stable and avoid RMA and all the hassle. I already asked AMD support and they said that I should contact the card manufacturer about it... I know there are some people with exactly the same issue.
> 
> My card has black screens maybe once in 1-2 hours on desktop or browsing web. But if I connect a second monitor the card goes into multidisplay mode (voltage goes 0,8V->1,0V) and it will be completely stable! Another workaround would be to fool drivers into multidisplay mode even when only a single display is connected. Is it possible? Ffs why did AMD make it so hard, I wouldn't want to use Windows test mode etc.


RMA unfortunately. No GPU maker really allows proper and full voltage and clock control for both 2D and 3D or any other possible state. It's a shame because they really do mess up the states by default and enthusiasts can tune it much better than the cheap workforce of AIBs.


----------



## Bojcha

Hello
I have MSI 470 8GB version (ellesmere). Is there chance to flash those cards?
What i need is to have timings from 1750 up to 2000MHz.

MSI_470_8g_Ellesmere_default.zip 111k .zip file

tnx.


----------



## nagle3092

Anyone else getting "Error loading from ROM" when starting atiwinflash on win 10 anniversary? Worked fine via cmd.


----------



## matty50racer

I have been using this tool so sign the modified atikmdag.sys with test mode enabled. It is working great, card boots up and works every time









http://www.ngohq.com/?page=dseo


----------



## gupsterg

+rep, thanks for share







.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *matty50racer*
> 
> I have been using this tool so sign the modified atikmdag.sys with test mode enabled. It is working great, card boots up and works every time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.ngohq.com/?page=dseo


Just out of curiosity how do you enable test mode in Win8.1? I've only done it on Win7 and know it can be a PITA and the new Win made it even harder.


----------



## rx470me

Will you be able to help?Polaris Bios Mod ( RX470 )？


----------



## blue198444

Hello,
i use SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G
with Ubuntu

I have tested diffrence BIOS Version:

1. the Normal Standard BIOS
24 mhs / 200 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Standard.JPG

2. the OC Standard BIOS
24 mhs / 240 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/OC.JPG

3. Change Values with the Polaris Editor
24 mhs / 190 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test1.JPG

What values do I need to change so that I reduce the power and the increasing MHS??

thx lg Martin


----------



## Bojcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue198444*
> 
> Hello,
> i use SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G
> with Ubuntu
> 
> I have tested diffrence BIOS Version:
> 
> 1. the Normal Standard BIOS
> 24 mhs / 200 Watt (whole System)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Standard.JPG
> 
> 2. the OC Standard BIOS
> 24 mhs / 240 Watt (whole System)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/OC.JPG
> 
> 3. Change Values with the Polaris Editor
> 24 mhs / 190 Watt (whole System)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test1.JPG
> 
> What values do I need to change so that I reduce the power and the increasing MHS??
> 
> thx lg Martin


Timings for memory.
Try 1750 how works if its same or better then copy timings from 1750 to 2000 and use 2000 for mem


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Trying using 1750 timing and set memory to 2200.

Set all voltages to 950.

Set core clocks to 1050.


----------



## blue198444

What are the values for the timings for 1750 and 2000 ?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue198444*
> 
> What are the values for the timings for 1750 and 2000 ?


98 AB 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17

40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19


----------



## deri99

Does anyone know what those values actually mean?


----------



## blue198444

Hello,

Test 4:

System:
SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G
ASRock H61Pro BTC Mainboard LGA 1155
Intel Celeron G1610, 2x 2,6GHz
4 GB RAM
Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 8Pack Edt. Netzteil - 2000 Watt

27 mhs / 200 Watt (whole System) - Change Timing from 1750 -> 2000

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test2.JPG

now i will test reduce more the mV

lg MArtin


----------



## blue198444

Test 5:
27 mhs / 195 Watt (whole System) - Change to 850 mV
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test3.JPG

Test 6:
27 mhs / 195 Watt (whole System) - Change to 800 mV
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test4.JPG


----------



## blue198444

Test 7:
24 mhs / 190 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test6.JPG

Test 8:
27 mhs / 195 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test7.JPG


----------



## blue198444

Test 9:
24-27 / 190 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test8.JPG

Test 10:
26 / 200 Watt (whole System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test9.JPG


----------



## cscheat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue198444*
> 
> Test 9:
> 24-27 / 190 Watt (whole System)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test8.JPG
> 
> Test 10:
> 26 / 200 Watt (whole System)
> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test9.JPG


So which one is the best efficiency + stable for this card? I got 6 of these in my rig


----------



## deri99

Why you have higher voltage lower mhz? Does it have booting difficulties? Is it possible to lower the 300mhz speed?


----------



## blue198444

Test 11:
20-28 mhs / 195 Watt(total System) - Instabil MHS Rate (total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test10.JPG

Test 12:
20-25 mhs / 190 Watt (total System)- Instabil MHS Rate(total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test11.JPG

Test 13:
20-28 mhs / 190 Watt(total System) - Instabil MHS Rate(total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test12.JPG

Test 14:
20-28 mhs / 190 Watt(total System) - Instabil MHS Rate(total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test13.JPG

Test 15:
20-28 mhs / 195 Watt (total System)- Instabil MHS Rate(total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test14.JPG

Test 16:
24-28 mhs / 195 Watt (total System)- Instabil MHS Rate(total System)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test15.JPG

Test 17:
27,8 mhs / 195 WatT (total System)- almost stable
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test16.JPG

Test 18
16 mhs / 174 Watt (total System)- TIming von 1650
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test17.JPG

Test 19
27.6 mhs / 192 Watt(total System) stable
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test18.JPG


----------



## CthUlhUzzz

I wrote a simple parsers for some firmware structures, this should help.
Archive contains parsers for data/code tables list and for all vram table.
It should works with all 2xx, 3xx and 4xx bioses.

All other structures you can find in AMDGPU driver sources:
https://github.com/torvalds/linux/tree/master/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/amdgpu

P.S. Sorry for my english









atom_parser.zip 4k .zip file


----------



## JackCY

*Unlocked PowerColor 480 Devil VBIOS from PowerColor.*

Beware Furmark kills the card, it just shows how poor the board design is


----------



## blue198444

i have undervolt it to 580mV.. but nothing change in the Watt...

System:
SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G
ASRock H61Pro BTC Mainboard LGA 1155
Intel Celeron G1610, 2x 2,6GHz
4 GB RAM
Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 8Pack Edt. Netzteil - 2000 Watt
Ubuntu 1604
Claymore's Dual Ethereum AMD+NVIDIA GPU Miner v6.2

I measure the power consumption with a calibrated electricity meter

idel Modus Windows 70 watt , Ubuntu 63 Watt

Test 20
27.6 mhs / 192 Watt(total System) almost stable
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test19.JPG

Test 21
27.6 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil -> ROM 23
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test21.JPG

Test 22
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test22.JPG

Test 23
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test23.JPG

Test 24
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test24.JPG

Test 25
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test25.JPG

Test 26
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test26.JPG

Test 27
no screen in linux
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test27.JPG

Test 28
no screen in linux
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test28.JPG

Test 28
27.4 mhs / 195 Watt Stabil
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/46174172/Screenshots/Test29.JPG


----------



## rewindjj

I guys i'm new to this forum, created a new account today and have been following this thread since day 1.

I bought a sapphire radeon RX 480 Nitro + 4gb and discovered this:










:devil:

Can anyone help me flash my 4gb to 8gb just by modifying my bios ??

Cumps


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rewindjj*
> 
> I guys i'm new to this forum, created a new account today and have been following this thread since day 1.
> 
> I bought a sapphire radeon RX 480 Nitro + 4gb and discovered this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :devil:
> 
> Can anyone help me flash my 4gb to 8gb just by modifying my bios ??
> 
> Cumps


If you mod your bios driver won't load...so Flash this bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185322/185322 Sapphire, Nitro+ OC, Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, (*1342 / 2000*)

Using atiwinflash www.techpowerup.com/downloads/2728/atiflash-2-74


----------



## rewindjj

Thank you for your help, but is it ok to flash an unverified bios ??

And last you said "If you mod your bios driver won't load" with the one that you gave will everything work just fine ??

Thanks again


----------



## greytoad

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184368/sapphire-rx480-8192-160603 Is the reference 8gb card if you feel safer since you have the reference pcb. Both are probably fine, but yeah, I understand why you might be wary of "unverified" I see your point. Good luck.

nm you had the nitro. So yeah the other bios is correct. Just "unverified." I haven't heard if the nitro cards unlock. Anyone?


----------



## rewindjj

Mine has a bios switch so if by any means i fail the flash, i can still use the other position on the switch right ??

Thanks


----------



## rewindjj

Well i kinda went for it and tryed to flash, it flash correctely and then i restarde the pc, everything is janking , the image is torn apart..

My save was the Vbios Swwitch,,

Can any kind soul point me to a possible fix, maybe entering in msdos and flash the 1º position again of the vbios switch??

Thanks


----------



## greytoad

Do you happen to have integrated video on your motherboard?

http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

Instead of using a pci video card, unplug 6 pin or 8pin pci-express power from your video card and plug your hdmi or displayport to your integrated video. Go into your video bios and set the integrated video as the primary and then power down and plug your 6 pin or 8pin back in with your switch set to the failed bios flash. You should boot using the integrated and should be able to flash back to your saved backup bios.. Make sure you select the correct video adapter to flash. Follow the instructions for using atiflash. At least that's the theory. Someone correct me if I missed a step.

Another useful guide: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/amd-ati-flashing-guide.212849/

There's a help I can't boot up section. Good luck.


----------



## rewindjj

Thank you i will try tomorrow, if i cant resolve i might try rma in the store.

Thanks again.


----------



## nhidog

Tried editing 1750 strap to 2000 with Polaris Bios Editor. Flashed MSI RX 470 4GB and card wouldn't send signal. Flash back to original everything works again. Am I missing a step somewhere?


----------



## deri99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> Tried editing 1750 strap to 2000 with Polaris Bios Editor. Flashed MSI RX 470 4GB and card wouldn't send signal. Flash back to original everything works again. Am I missing a step somewhere?


Did you also keep the maximum memory speed at default or did it increase too?


----------



## Bojcha

@blue198444
Can you send me Default bios from your Sapphire 470 8GB ? Just cant find it on net.
tnx.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jurbeli*
> 
> Would you guys know where should I contact if I needed a slightly modified bios with official signature? Not sure if any manufacturer is willing to modify it but my card has black screen issues and would just need a little bump to State 0 (idle) voltage to be completely stable and avoid RMA and all the hassle. I already asked AMD support and they said that I should contact the card manufacturer about it... I know there are some people with exactly the same issue.
> 
> My card has black screens maybe once in 1-2 hours on desktop or browsing web. But if I connect a second monitor the card goes into multidisplay mode (voltage goes 0,8V->1,0V) and it will be completely stable! Another workaround would be to fool drivers into multidisplay mode even when only a single display is connected. Is it possible? Ffs why did AMD make it so hard, I wouldn't want to use Windows test mode etc.


Mate, you and me have the exact same problem, and I bet my liver on it its driver related. I say this because I get black, white or other color screens while doing nothing, after 5mins to 3-4 hours (random). When doing anything that taxes the GPU, 0 problems, but I cant play while working...sadly








Only thing that fixes is it driver version 16.7.2 (whql-win10-64bit-radeon-software-crimson-16.7.2-july19 , if that helps)

With any driver above, the amount of solid color and lockups is sometimes giving me rages, but none, zero with driver 16.7.2.
Funny, after all the AMD bashing for crap drivers, had AMD cards for the last 5 years, 0 issues with any of them, all run super smooth, drivers super stable. Now seems we are back to **** drivers, since Crimson AMD drivers went to hell and forgot to come back.


----------



## nhidog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deri99*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nhidog*
> 
> Tried editing 1750 strap to 2000 with Polaris Bios Editor. Flashed MSI RX 470 4GB and card wouldn't send signal. Flash back to original everything works again. Am I missing a step somewhere?
> 
> 
> 
> Did you also keep the maximum memory speed at default or did it increase too?
Click to expand...

I actually changed them all to 1750 strap... I guess I should just try changing the higher one

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## nhidog

So managed to flash it successful changing gpu clock and memory clocks... however even with a patch atikmdag.sys, seems drivers not loading. I can get into Windows but all graphic task seems to be stuttering from opening windows to 3d benchmarks. I'm running MSI RX 470 4GB. Is the patch specifically for RX 480?


----------



## The Stilt

Just for archiving purposes:

EMBD V1.2 https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEZ8vKmkSvQ-quyh

- Added separate profiles for 4GB / 8GB cards (RX 480)
- Added proper RX 470 support
- Added support for RX 470 LN2 variant (sub zero fix, thermal controller disabled).


----------



## Unclegogi

I am trying to mod bios of a non-referenca MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB.
Timings, all clocks and power limits are changed well, but voltage change doesn't affect in a right way.
And if I set different clock with the same voltage in bios, the result voltage is different.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Just for archiving purposes:
> 
> EMBD V1.2 https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhERPkAmTcANOYbnk
> 
> - Added separate profiles for 4GB / 8GB cards (RX 480)
> - Added proper RX 470 support
> - Added support for RX 470 LN2 variant (sub zero fix, thermal controller disabled).


Can you give a link to the previous version? this one don`t work with rx 470 saphire


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubio*
> 
> Can you give a link to the previous version? this one don`t work with rx 470 saphire


You used the version for RX470?


----------



## greytoad

I went back to 16.7.2 because I was getting negative performance scaling with memory overclocks on 16.8.2. Had to use embd1.1r2 for that. I'm running on a reference rx480. embd 1.2 wouldn't load on 16.7.2. Just a heads up. 1.1r2 worked perfectly for me btw. I've pushed 320 watt total board power now without burning my motherboard again. 1.0 didn't let me do that without burning my board. Thank you very much. Greatly appreciated.


----------



## The Stilt

"Doesn't work" isn't exactly too helpful.
What happens exactly?


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> "Doesn't work" isn't exactly too helpful.
> What happens exactly?


Here. The install throws an error.



edit: to load 16.7.2 I uninstalled 16.8.2, ran ddu in safemode and then loaded 16.7.2. I first tried applying 1.2 embd, it threw this error so I loaded 1.1r2. Hope that helps. I haven't tried it on 16.8.2. I'm running a Sapphire RX480 8gb reference that was a day one launch card.


----------



## encrypted11

Hi *The Stilt*,
are the bios signatures still present on polaris cards?

I'd like to attempt using my undervolt tables on the bios level.


----------



## greytoad

I did a driver uninstall on 16.7.2, DDU from safe mode and a reboot. I loaded 16.8.1 and received the same error.for embd 1.2. embd 1.1r2 loaded fine. Device I 67DF Vender ID 1002 SubSystemID 0B37 SubSystem Vender ID 1002 BIOS Version 015.050.000.000. If any of that helps. BIOS Part Number 113-D0090101-100. 1.1r2 Changes were applied successfully.


----------



## greytoad

Ok I did another clean install of 16.8.2. I received the same error for 1.2 embd. It wont apply the changes. 1.1r2 installs fine. Let me know if there is any more information you need from my system. Happy to provide what I can through pm.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> You used the version for RX470?


Yes. I have saphire rx 470 8gb. after clicking apply it said error.


----------



## The Stilt

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEZ8vKmkSvQ-quyh

Should work now.
The issue happened because the VRAM sizes on these cards (4GB & 8GB) are both above the 32-bit limit.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEVDU6NQFDDn6Fr1
> 
> Should work now.
> The issue happened because the VRAM sizes on these cards (4GB & 8GB) are both above the 32-bit limit.


Thank`s. It`s working now. Too bad watmat can`t control memory voltage, I only get 2220 memory.


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubio*
> 
> Thank`s. It`s working now. Too bad watmat can`t control memory voltage, I only get 2220 memory.


Yeah, memory voltage is only adjustable on ASUS Strix cards.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, memory voltage is only adjustable on ASUS Strix cards.


This patсh is setting min cooler rpm 1300 in wattman for my 470, is there a way change this lock?


----------



## greytoad

I chose clear in embd 1.1r2, rebooted, and tried the new compile of 1.2. I now get the following error.



I re-applied 1.1r2. It's working fine. Do I need to do another clean install?


----------



## GrimVandal

really? asus strix rx 4.. has memory voltage control as in mvddc?? (not only vddci)

holy **** gotta get one


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> I chose clear in embd 1.1r2, rebooted, and tried the new compile of 1.2. I now get the following error.
> 
> 
> 
> I re-applied 1.1r2. It's working fine. Do I need to do another clean install?


Have you tried running it outside the zip file (extract it first)?
If it still doesn't work, show me a GPU-Z screenshot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GrimVandal*
> 
> really? asus strix rx 4.. has memory voltage control as in mvddc?? (not only vddci)
> 
> holy **** gotta get one


At least RX 480 Strix has, not sure about RX 470.


----------



## greytoad

I did 1.1r2 clean. Rebooted. Ran 1.2 and received this. Hope this helps.


----------



## The Stilt

Yeah, it was my bad (again).

RX 470 was not affected.

https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEZ8vKmkSvQ-quyh


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, it was my bad (again).
> 
> RX 470 was not affected.
> 
> https://1drv.ms/u/s!Ag6oE4SOsCmDhEZ8vKmkSvQ-quyh


Works now. I uninstalled 16.8.2 with AMD's installer. Rebooted in Safe Mode, DDU restart. Loaded 16.8.2 restarted. Applied my OC. Loaded embd 1.2. Successfully applied. Restarted. Everything worked correctly. The issue I was having with 1.1r2 where the gpu utilization was stuck at 100% on idle even though no work was being done is fixed with 1.2 for me. It didn't bother me because I'm on water and no fans to worry about. Temps also weren't really affected. by that issue. But the issue is gone now anyway. Thank you. I haven't yet verified the power limit spoof is working, but I'm sure it's fine. Thank you again.


----------



## timocapa

I'm going to nitpick now.

Can you add different OEM profiles?

Sapphire as example. The mod is decreasing the stock voltage and clock of Core and Memory


----------



## greytoad

I accidently flashed the unlocked air bios onto my integrated video on a i7 4790k. Can anyone point me to a BIOS file and flash utility to recover my integrated video? I don't actually use it but I like the safety net of knowing it's there. Thanks. If I run into trouble I can always use one of my other video cards, but if anyone could help. Command line typo. Forgot which was 0 and which was 1. thanks.

edit: never mind. My only mistake was thinking I'd made one. It's working fine. Just for some reason after loading the unlocked air bios dduing my driver and reloading it. embd 1.2 thinks I have 2 rx480s. I'll check crossfire settings I guess.


----------



## deri99

I noticed weird issue with linux and bios modding. If I change memory speed from 2000 to lower value I am starting to have issues booting the pc into linux.

I have restored the original bios and I only adjusted memory idle voltage. I am not sure about idle gpu voltage did I change that too. Because I made so many tries late night.

Everything seems to be working fine, but I don't seem to get higher speeds than 300mhz for gpu and memory. it doesnt seem to turn on power mode.

Based on what the gpu sets higher speeds? Also opening "second screen", dosent seem to trigger higher memory speed either.


----------



## Unclegogi

Does anyone know, what is the address of the field "voltage offset" in BIOS?
RX480 has 0 offset by default, but my non-reference sapphire nitro rx470 has +25mv offset, it can be changed via Wattmon, but I woild like to flash it in bios...


----------



## blue198444

Hello,
i want to set an Voltage Offset in the BIOS from the 470 / 480 (undervoltage) - somebody has already test it?

lg Martin


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Memory voltage control in Wattman is "dummy" feature. The voltage control chip IR3567B has only loop 1 used from what The Stilt has stated, ie controls the 6 phases to VDDC (GPU core). Unless a revised ref PCB is done or AIB PCBs get setup differently there is no memory voltage control via Wattman/ROM/i2c AFAIK.


If "Memory voltage control" is a "dummy" feature on 480, and 380 have and NCP81022 that is as well an only one loop controller.
Do you think that what you and The Stilt confirmed to be VDDCI on 380 is a "dummy" feature as well?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> On Bonaire, Hawaii and Tonga based cards the second voltage controlled by the same controller as VDDC is always VDDCI, no matter which controller (IR, OnSemi) is used. This is because these cards use SVI2 and VDDC & VDDCI are controlled through SVI2. On Fiji where VDDCI doesn't exist, the secondary voltage on this controller is MVDDC (HBM). Bonaire is the first ASIC to use SVI2.
> 
> I've checked on Bonaire / Tobago and HWInfo 5.24 indeed labels VDDCI wrong on these cards (as MVDDC). The MVDDC on these cards is fixed and the controller has no data interface to read the voltage.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unclegogi*
> 
> Does anyone know, what is the address of the field "voltage offset" in BIOS?
> RX480 has 0 offset by default, but my non-reference sapphire nitro rx470 has +25mv offset, it can be changed via Wattmon, but I woild like to flash it in bios...


Where is that utility from?


----------



## greytoad

BromoL was kind enough to write it. It's still being worked on. It works well. I use it


----------



## deadman3000

Nevermind found it.


----------



## greytoad

Anyone have any idea how doing a custom bios based on the Air BIOS I can't get my normal overclock stable. if I paste all the settings from the air bios into the editor onto my stock bios my normal overclock is stable. Same settings in Polaris BIOS editor on the unlocked air bios and it's not stable. Any ideas? The memory timings was the first thing I checked before you ask. There has to be a setting on the unlocked air bios that's destabilizing my overclock that's not exposed by the editor. When I used the straight unlocked air bios I couldn't get the same frequency stable even on the unmodified signed version using my usual overclocking tools. Now I'm fine using a custom version of my stock bios to do the exact same thing.with the exact same settings just with my overclock added in and a slight bump in power limit. I'm just curious if anyone has any ideas as to why my card is less stable with the der8auer bios and can't be overclocked as well with that. I'd love to know.


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> BromoL was kind enough to write it. It's still being worked on. It works well. I use it


Is it published somewhere? OCN, github, ...?


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JackCY*
> 
> Is it published somewhere? OCN, github, ...?


here on OCN


----------



## JackCY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> here on OCN


Thanks, it's nice to see a tool like that, simple functional unlike the AMD Wattman eye candy crashing "thingy".


----------



## greytoad

For those putting the 1750 timings onto the 2000 timings a word of caution. after trying my normal overclock with the 1750 timings for 1 short failed run of valley, my video ram degraded. Now back on the 2000 stock timings my max overclock is 25mhz lower for memory. Just a word of caution. To make sure the settings weren't being carried over after the re-flash I did a ddu and reapplied the patched atikmdag.sys and re test signed it. So it really did degrade I guess.


----------



## JackCY

Are you sure your VBIOS got set to 2000 timings? I saw the pictures posted in another thread and it looks same as for 1750. It's strange that VRAM would do that.


----------



## greytoad

Here. I took another screenshot with the end of the timings scrolled over. the beginning of all the sequences are the same so it's easier to look at the end.

I haven't re-dumped my bios and made sure my bios matches the custom rom file, but flashing showed no errors. 2220 was my old max overclock. 2205 was for safety. I have to run 2195 now.



edit: for sanity's sake I should note that I did try the stock bios as well. It seems degraded. This card was already waiting for a rma due to memory issues anyway. Waiting to hear back from Sapphire It's not urgent though. Replacing is a pain as my loop doesn't have a drain. Takes a couple of hours to get it all taken apart safely without dripping on anything and all but 2 of my games are fine. All are playable. . Those issues have occurred since the card was unmodded on the stock cooler and brand new and not related to this issue. But maybe it's why it degraded so quickly.

edit2: dump from current bios 2000 timings: 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
the current bios was from a re-dump of the card not my file.

dump from stock bios 2000 timings:

777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

they are identical. Just making sure.


----------



## OneWhoLived

Hello!

I finally got my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 4GB. I have those 4GB stickers on packaging and when I remove them there is 8 GB text under those.

Is this card flashable to 8GB? And is it safe to flash considering it has dual bios? I never have flashed a GPU so far.


----------



## hreich

I also bought my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + 4GB OC. I have those 4GB stickers on packaging and when I remove them there is 8 GB text under those.

I also want to know is this card flashable to 8GB?

And is there a link with guide, utility for flashing and BIOS formware file?


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hreich*
> 
> I also bought my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + 4GB OC. I have those 4GB stickers on packaging and when I remove them there is 8 GB text under those.
> 
> I also want to know is this card flashable to 8GB?
> 
> And is there a link with guide, utility for flashing and BIOS formware file?


It is not.Only the reference RX 480 4GB had 8GB. The Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 4GB OC uses exactly 4GB memory from Hynix. The stickers are a cost saving measure. The extra 4GB on the reference model were a marketing decision.


----------



## Unclegogi

I tryed Sapphire Nitro RX470 4GB, it has Hynix H5GC4H24AJR memory chips, they are 4 Gbit, so there is nothing to unlock.
Sapphire Nitro RX470 8GB has different memory chips - Samsung K4G80325FB, they are 8 Gbit, like on reference boards.
Some other 8GB cards have Micron memory (like MSI RX470 GAMING 8G).


----------



## greytoad

What are the chances that the 1750 timings I copied onto the 2000 timings stayed even though I've since flashed it twice and a bios dump shows the correct 2000 timings? I'm getting artifacts like crazy in ROTR dx12 and lockups.. I had to go to 2000 mhz dx11 to play. I did send an RMA request to Sapphire last Friday for the day one issues I've had since the late June release, but they haven't gotten back to me. I emailed them again yesterday and they still haven't gotten back to me, so I'm not really happy with Sapphire support right now. Their online support told me to email tech support for rma. I did, twice now, and then they have not yet responded.

It's just such a coincidence that the problems would get so much worse right after the failed bios experiment. It flashes white stars and black missing parts of the screen like a failed memory overclock. I drop the frequency and it works for a bit then gets bad again after ten minutes or so, so I drop the frequency further. HWiNFO isn't showing memory errors so maybe the problem is in the memory controller. I was getting memory errors at much lower frequencies than before in The Evil Within. For some reason that undemanding game shows memory errors at lower clock rates than any of my other games, so I use it to test memory over-clocks. But I have to go way lower than what's stable in Evil just to keep from locking up in ROTR now. I suppose I could flash the card with the stock bios one more time and ddu one more time. But if Sapphire might not honor the warranty anyway since I've got an aftermarket water block on there. I have the original cooler and stuff to put back on for the RMA.

The original problem I was getting an RMA for was due to graphics corruption in 2 games ROTR and the title screen of JustCause3. I'd get odd pixelation at the edges of water in ROTR and blocky distortion if I enabled SSAA HBAO+ and DX12 at the same time. I get the same distortion in the T-REX benchmark in foliage. Both games were purchased with the card and had problems before I went under water, but who knows if they'll honor the warranty as they wont email me back to say one way or the other. I'm about to just purchase a replacement.

Any ideas?


----------



## greytoad

I re-flashed the stock bios for a 2nd time. did a 2nd ddu and a power off cold boot before loading the driver. Now my memory clocks fine again. What the heck? How could faulty memory timings be persistent through 2 bios flashes? Why did it take 3? I don't get it. I still have video memory issues with my card but they are no worse than when the card was new. So I'm back where I started and I'll probably quit while I'm ahead. Any ideas how those timings could be persistent?

Sapphire finally responded. They want me to take a picture of the back of the card. I'm on water. Should I just tell them I'm on water? Probably be the honest thing to do. Worst case I wait until the next credit card billing cycle and buy another card on the 20th right? This time xfs since they allow water blocks as long as the water block isn't what caused the issue and you can return the card to it's original.


----------



## appiah4

Got my hands on another Sapphire RX480 reference 4GB, when I plug it in and run Memoryinfo I get no Memory Name, it's blank. It says memory size is 4gb and memory density is 128MX32 however I believe that's just what the BIOS tells it.. Is there a way to check without lifting the cooler?

EDIT: Took the cooler off, the chips were 8GB density, flashed to 8GB all is good. However, I had to remove the paste on the cooler/chip and replace with what I had at hand. It idles at around 45-46C, mainboard temp at 32C and CPU socket at 36C (cores at 20C). Is this a normal idle temp?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> If "Memory voltage control" is a "dummy" feature on 480, and 380 have and NCP81022 that is as well an only one loop controller.
> Do you think that what you and The Stilt confirmed to be VDDCI on 380 is a "dummy" feature as well?


NCP81022 is "Dual Output 4 Phase Plus 1 Phase" , ie it has one output with 4 phases and second output with 1 phase, I would assume VDDCI is on the second output (ie 1 phase). I don't think it is dummy feature on 380 a) from what The Stilt stated b) from what you see in monitoring data.

IR3567B is "Dual Output 6 Phase Plus 2 Phase" , in the context of the ref PCB RX 480 the 6 phase output is used for GPU and the second 2 phase output is unused (confirmed by The Stilt). Memory voltage control is dummy feature in WattMan on ref PCB RX 480 as VRM for memory voltage has no programmable control chip employed.

VDDCI on RX 480 seems is also "Dynamic" on Polaris, I manually marked PowerPlay table header and some other bits I was interested in, in spoiler platform caps translated near end.



Spoiler: Polaris partial PP marking



Code:



Code:


ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER sHeader;

00              UCHAR  ucTableRevision;
4D 00           USHORT usTableSize;                                             /*the size of header structure */

0A 06 00 00     ULONG   ulGoldenPPID;
3B 24 00 00     ULONG   ulGoldenRevision;
19 00           USHORT  usFormatID;

00 00           USHORT  usVoltageTime;                                   /*in microseconds */
00 80 02 01     ULONG   ulPlatformCaps;                                   /*See ATOM_Tonga_CAPS_* */

40 0D 03 00     ULONG   ulMaxODEngineClock;                        /*For Overdrive.  */
E8 6E 03 00     ULONG   ulMaxODMemoryClock;                        /*For Overdrive. */

32 00           USHORT  usPowerControlLimit;
32 00           USHORT  usUlvVoltageOffset;                               /*in mv units */

4D 00           USHORT  usStateArrayOffset;                               /*points to ATOM_Tonga_State_Array */
94 02           USHORT  usFanTableOffset;                                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Fan_Table */
8B 02           USHORT  usThermalControllerOffset;                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Thermal_Controller */
00 00           USHORT  usReserv;                       /*CustomThermalPolicy removed for Tonga. Keep this filed as reserved. */

B5 01           USHORT  usMclkDependencyTableOffset;       /*points to ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table */
3B 01           USHORT  usSclkDependencyTableOffset;       /*points to ATOM_Tonga_SCLK_Dependency_Table */
77 00           USHORT  usVddcLookupTableOffset;                   /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Voltage_Lookup_Table */
F9 00           USHORT  usVddgfxLookupTableOffset;              /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Voltage_Lookup_Table */

D1 01           USHORT  usMMDependencyTableOffset;                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_MM_Dependency_Table */

F9 02           USHORT  usVCEStateTableOffset;                     /*points to ATOM_Tonga_VCE_State_Table; */

00 00           USHORT  usPPMTableOffset;                                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_PPM_Table */
C4 02           USHORT  usPowerTuneTableOffset;                   /*points to ATOM_PowerTune_Table */

00 00           USHORT  usHardLimitTableOffset;                    /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Hard_Limit_Table */

13 03           USHORT  usPCIETableOffset;                                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_PCIE_Table */

2D 03           USHORT  usGPIOTableOffset;                                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_GPIO_Table */

000000000000000000000000        USHORT  usReserved[6];                                     /*TODO: modify reserved size to fit structure aligning */

typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table {
00      UCHAR ucRevId;
02      UCHAR ucNumEntries;                                                                             /* Number of entries. */
        ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record entries[1];                           /* Dynamically allocate entries. */
} ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table;

typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record {
00      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
52 03   USHORT usVddci;
00 00   USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
E8 03   USHORT usMvdd;
30 75 00 00     ULONG ulMclk;
00 00   USHORT usReserved;
} ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record;

        typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record {
0F      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
B6 03   USHORT usVddci;
00 00   USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
E8 03   USHORT usMvdd;
40 0D 03 00     ULONG ulMclk;
00 00   USHORT usReserved;
} ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record;

typedef struct _ATOM_Fiji_PowerTune_Table {

04      UCHAR  ucRevId;
6E 00   USHORT usTDP;
00 00   USHORT usConfigurableTDP;
6B 00   USHORT usTDC;
6E 00   USHORT usBatteryPowerLimit;
6E 00   USHORT usSmallPowerLimit;
00 00   USHORT usLowCACLeakage;
00 00   USHORT usHighCACLeakage;
6E 00   USHORT usMaximumPowerDeliveryLimit;
5A 00   USHORT usTjMax;  /* For Fiji, this is also usTemperatureLimitEdge; */
00 00   USHORT usPowerTuneDataSetID;
00 00   USHORT usEDCLimit;
5E 00   USHORT usSoftwareShutdownTemp;
02 00   USHORT usClockStretchAmount;
69 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitHotspot;  /*The following are added for Fiji */
50 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitLiquid1;
50 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitLiquid2;
73 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitVrVddc;
73 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitVrMvdd;
5F 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitPlx;
00      UCHAR  ucLiquid1_I2C_address;  /*Liquid */
00      UCHAR  ucLiquid2_I2C_address;
90      UCHAR  ucLiquid_I2C_Line;
10      UCHAR  ucVr_I2C_address;        /*VR */
96      UCHAR  ucVr_I2C_Line;
00      UCHAR  ucPlx_I2C_address;  /*PLX */
90      UCHAR  ucPlx_I2C_Line;
00 00   USHORT usReserved;

Platform cap

00 80 02 01

01 02 80 00

01 00 00 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_COMBINE_PCC_WITH_THERMAL_SIGNAL  0x1000000     /* Enable to indicate if thermal and PCC are sharing the same GPIO */
00 02 00 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_CAP_BACO                    0x20000            /* Enable to indicate the driver supports BACO state. */
00 00 80 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_CAP_VDDCI_CONTROL           0x8000            /* This cap indicates dynamic VDDCI is required. Uncheck to disable it. */





Just like Memory VRM the VDDCI seems to not have a control chip with data interface/monitoring as last time I saw HWiNFO running on a ref PCB RX 480 it did not show a voltage like VDDCI. To me this would also mean IR3567B is not controlling VDDCI on RX 480.

ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record is a weird table in that how it's labelled isn't how it's implemented for MVDD. Now E8 03 USHORT usMvdd; the E8 03 as you know is 1000mV no way would GDDR5 do the frequency it's at for that MVDD. We also saw similar thing for that table in Tonga/Fiji ROM which use the same revision of PowerPlay as Polaris.

Now definitely on Fiji HBM is controlled by IR3567B and it most definitely shows monitoring data for HBM voltage and in PowerPlay it has 1000mV as MVDD but it isn't a) that voltage it's [email protected], confirmed by DMM/SW monitoring/IR3567B registers b) isn't controlled by that table.



Spoiler: Fiji PP MCLK Table



Code:



Code:


ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record

00                      UCHAR ucRevId;
01                      UCHAR ucNumEntries;     /* Number of entries. */
00                      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
E803 (1000mV)           USHORT usVddci;
0000                    USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
E803 (1000mV)           USHORT usMvdd;
50C30000 (500MHz)       ULONG ulMclk;
0000                    USHORT usReserved;


----------



## sennevb

Hi everyone,

I have rx480 red devils edition from powercolour, i'm editing the unlocked rom with polaris bios editor.
i replaced the atikmdag.sys, when i reboot the pc after flash windows gives following error in device manager:

Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

when i flash unlocked bios from Powercoolour again, it works again

any toughts??


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> NCP81022 is "Dual Output 4 Phase Plus 1 Phase" , ie it has one output with 4 phases and second output with 1 phase, I would assume VDDCI is on the second output (ie 1 phase). I don't think it is dummy feature on 380 a) from what The Stilt stated b) from what you see in monitoring data.
> 
> IR3567B is "Dual Output 6 Phase Plus 2 Phase" , in the context of the ref PCB RX 480 the 6 phase output is used for GPU and the second 2 phase output is unused (confirmed by The Stilt). Memory voltage control is dummy feature in WattMan on ref PCB RX 480 as VRM for memory voltage has no programmable control chip employed.
> 
> VDDCI on RX 480 seems is also "Dynamic" on Polaris, I manually marked PowerPlay table header and some other bits I was interested in, in spoiler platform caps translated near end.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polaris partial PP marking
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER sHeader;
> 
> 00              UCHAR  ucTableRevision;
> 4D 00           USHORT usTableSize;                                             /*the size of header structure */
> 
> 0A 06 00 00     ULONG   ulGoldenPPID;
> 3B 24 00 00     ULONG   ulGoldenRevision;
> 19 00           USHORT  usFormatID;
> 
> 00 00           USHORT  usVoltageTime;                                   /*in microseconds */
> 00 80 02 01     ULONG   ulPlatformCaps;                                   /*See ATOM_Tonga_CAPS_* */
> 
> 40 0D 03 00     ULONG   ulMaxODEngineClock;                        /*For Overdrive.  */
> E8 6E 03 00     ULONG   ulMaxODMemoryClock;                        /*For Overdrive. */
> 
> 32 00           USHORT  usPowerControlLimit;
> 32 00           USHORT  usUlvVoltageOffset;                               /*in mv units */
> 
> 4D 00           USHORT  usStateArrayOffset;                               /*points to ATOM_Tonga_State_Array */
> 94 02           USHORT  usFanTableOffset;                                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Fan_Table */
> 8B 02           USHORT  usThermalControllerOffset;                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Thermal_Controller */
> 00 00           USHORT  usReserv;                       /*CustomThermalPolicy removed for Tonga. Keep this filed as reserved. */
> 
> B5 01           USHORT  usMclkDependencyTableOffset;       /*points to ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table */
> 3B 01           USHORT  usSclkDependencyTableOffset;       /*points to ATOM_Tonga_SCLK_Dependency_Table */
> 77 00           USHORT  usVddcLookupTableOffset;                   /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Voltage_Lookup_Table */
> F9 00           USHORT  usVddgfxLookupTableOffset;              /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Voltage_Lookup_Table */
> 
> D1 01           USHORT  usMMDependencyTableOffset;                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_MM_Dependency_Table */
> 
> F9 02           USHORT  usVCEStateTableOffset;                     /*points to ATOM_Tonga_VCE_State_Table; */
> 
> 00 00           USHORT  usPPMTableOffset;                                 /*points to ATOM_Tonga_PPM_Table */
> C4 02           USHORT  usPowerTuneTableOffset;                   /*points to ATOM_PowerTune_Table */
> 
> 00 00           USHORT  usHardLimitTableOffset;                    /*points to ATOM_Tonga_Hard_Limit_Table */
> 
> 13 03           USHORT  usPCIETableOffset;                                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_PCIE_Table */
> 
> 2D 03           USHORT  usGPIOTableOffset;                                /*points to ATOM_Tonga_GPIO_Table */
> 
> 000000000000000000000000        USHORT  usReserved[6];                                     /*TODO: modify reserved size to fit structure aligning */
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table {
> 00      UCHAR ucRevId;
> 02      UCHAR ucNumEntries;                                                                             /* Number of entries. */
> ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record entries[1];                           /* Dynamically allocate entries. */
> } ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Table;
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record {
> 00      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
> 52 03   USHORT usVddci;
> 00 00   USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
> E8 03   USHORT usMvdd;
> 30 75 00 00     ULONG ulMclk;
> 00 00   USHORT usReserved;
> } ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record;
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record {
> 0F      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
> B6 03   USHORT usVddci;
> 00 00   USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
> E8 03   USHORT usMvdd;
> 40 0D 03 00     ULONG ulMclk;
> 00 00   USHORT usReserved;
> } ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record;
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_Fiji_PowerTune_Table {
> 
> 04      UCHAR  ucRevId;
> 6E 00   USHORT usTDP;
> 00 00   USHORT usConfigurableTDP;
> 6B 00   USHORT usTDC;
> 6E 00   USHORT usBatteryPowerLimit;
> 6E 00   USHORT usSmallPowerLimit;
> 00 00   USHORT usLowCACLeakage;
> 00 00   USHORT usHighCACLeakage;
> 6E 00   USHORT usMaximumPowerDeliveryLimit;
> 5A 00   USHORT usTjMax;  /* For Fiji, this is also usTemperatureLimitEdge; */
> 00 00   USHORT usPowerTuneDataSetID;
> 00 00   USHORT usEDCLimit;
> 5E 00   USHORT usSoftwareShutdownTemp;
> 02 00   USHORT usClockStretchAmount;
> 69 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitHotspot;  /*The following are added for Fiji */
> 50 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitLiquid1;
> 50 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitLiquid2;
> 73 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitVrVddc;
> 73 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitVrMvdd;
> 5F 00   USHORT usTemperatureLimitPlx;
> 00      UCHAR  ucLiquid1_I2C_address;  /*Liquid */
> 00      UCHAR  ucLiquid2_I2C_address;
> 90      UCHAR  ucLiquid_I2C_Line;
> 10      UCHAR  ucVr_I2C_address;        /*VR */
> 96      UCHAR  ucVr_I2C_Line;
> 00      UCHAR  ucPlx_I2C_address;  /*PLX */
> 90      UCHAR  ucPlx_I2C_Line;
> 00 00   USHORT usReserved;
> 
> Platform cap
> 
> 00 80 02 01
> 
> 01 02 80 00
> 
> 01 00 00 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_COMBINE_PCC_WITH_THERMAL_SIGNAL  0x1000000     /* Enable to indicate if thermal and PCC are sharing the same GPIO */
> 00 02 00 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_CAP_BACO                    0x20000            /* Enable to indicate the driver supports BACO state. */
> 00 00 80 00 ATOM_TONGA_PP_PLATFORM_CAP_VDDCI_CONTROL           0x8000            /* This cap indicates dynamic VDDCI is required. Uncheck to disable it. */
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just like Memory VRM the VDDCI seems to not have a control chip with data interface/monitoring as last time I saw HWiNFO running on a ref PCB RX 480 it did not show a voltage like VDDCI. To me this would also mean IR3567B is not controlling VDDCI on RX 480.
> 
> ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record is a weird table in that how it's labelled isn't how it's implemented for MVDD. Now E8 03 USHORT usMvdd; the E8 03 as you know is 1000mV no way would GDDR5 do the frequency it's at for that MVDD. We also saw similar thing for that table in Tonga/Fiji ROM which use the same revision of PowerPlay as Polaris.
> 
> Now definitely on Fiji HBM is controlled by IR3567B and it most definitely shows monitoring data for HBM voltage and in PowerPlay it has 1000mV as MVDD but it isn't a) that voltage it's [email protected], confirmed by DMM/SW monitoring/IR3567B registers b) isn't controlled by that table.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fiji PP MCLK Table
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ATOM_Tonga_MCLK_Dependency_Record
> 
> 00                      UCHAR ucRevId;
> 01                      UCHAR ucNumEntries;     /* Number of entries. */
> 00                      UCHAR  ucVddcInd;       /* Vddc voltage */
> E803 (1000mV)           USHORT usVddci;
> 0000                    USHORT usVddgfxOffset;  /* Offset relative to Vddc voltage */
> E803 (1000mV)           USHORT usMvdd;
> 50C30000 (500MHz)       ULONG ulMclk;
> 0000                    USHORT usReserved;


Thank you very much for the answer.

The problem, as you know, is that I can controll VDDCI (previously named MVDDC on hwinfo64), with per DPM usVddcOffset at SCLK_Dependency_Record.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


typedef struct _ATOM_Tonga_SCLK_Dependency_Record {
        UCHAR  ucVddInd;                                                                                        /* Base voltage */
        USHORT usVddcOffset;                                                                            /* Offset relative to base voltage */
        ULONG ulSclk;
        USHORT usEdcCurrent;
        UCHAR  ucReliabilityTemperature;
        UCHAR  ucCKSVOffsetandDisable;                                                    /* Bits 0~6: Voltage offset for CKS, Bit 7: Disable/enable for the SCLK level. */
} ATOM_Tonga_SCLK_Dependency_Record;





Per DPM VDCCI is the result of substracting per DPM usVddcOffset to per DPM usVdd located at usVddgfxLookupTable.

So it sounds like wattman "Memory voltage control", so perhaps is VDDCI on 480. You can't see "memory voltage" or VDDCI at hwinfo, but perhaps changing per DPM usVddcOffset, wattman per DPM "Memory voltage control" could be changed. But I see that ony the last mvddc can be changed on wattman (on one screnshot, I don't have one 480) and that usVddcOffset for the last DPM is 0, so perhaps VDDCI is limited on 480 and not on 380.
That's why I'm having problems because modding per DPM voltage is increasing VDDCI to high values. The only solution for this is moddig usVddcOffsets, or adding an voltage offset at VoltageObjectInfo table, but I don't know how to do it, I will see how to do it at hawaii mod thread, and I will ask for help there.

I'm going to try to do a guide at 285, 380(x) bios mod thread, of how to mod VDDCI, so I what to be sure that VDDCI controll isn't a "dummy" feature at 380.


----------



## gupsterg

No worries on info







, sorry for delayed response just been avoiding being on OCN as my PM inbox resembles like a mini forum for AMD bios mod requests and help








.

Yes, I'm aware you can control VDDCI







, like I said I don't think it is dummy feature on Tonga regarding VDDCI but is regarding MVDD. I am reading through the Tonga bios mod thread and few others as not been here







. Like I said I believe NCP81022 is controlling it as I think that is what is giving the monitoring data info to HWiNFO, I'm sure Mumak would confirm in his support thread.

It could well be that on RX 480 VDDCI is not controllable via that table, on Fiji it does nothing for VDDCI or MVDD. I lowered VDDCI in stages to a lot lower than 1000mV (~ -500mV) and card functioned as it should even with an OC on GPU/HBM. I know on Hawaii setting VDDCI -150mV from stock would give issues even when GPU was in idle state (ie 300MHz GPU / 150MHz RAM), IR3567B did control VDDCI on Hawaii though. The only thing that table in PowerPlay allows me to do on Fiji is add additional HBM clock states, search Fiji bios mod there is post with info/video.

I believe on Fiji most values in that table are populated just because something like a driver/app that accesses ROM needs to see something there and has a "issue" if they are zero'd/empty (not tested this yet). It maybe the same case on RX 480 as Fiji (ie VDDCI/MVDD = dummy , only RAM states/clocks function).


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> No worries on info
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , sorry for delayed response just been avoiding being on OCN as my PM inbox resembles like a mini forum for AMD bios mod requests and help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Yes, I'm aware you can control VDDCI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , like I said I don't think it is dummy feature on Tonga regarding VDDCI but is regarding MVDD. I am reading through the Tonga bios mod thread and few others as not been here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Like I said I believe NCP81022 is controlling it as I think that is what is giving the monitoring data info to HWiNFO, I'm sure Mumak would confirm in his support thread.
> 
> It could well be that on RX 480 VDDCI is not controllable via that table, on Fiji it does nothing for VDDCI or MVDD. I lowered VDDCI in stages to a lot lower than 1000mV (~ -500mV) and card functioned as it should even with an OC on GPU/HBM. I know on Hawaii setting VDDCI -150mV from stock would give issues even when GPU was in idle state (ie 300MHz GPU / 150MHz RAM), IR3567B did control VDDCI on Hawaii though. The only thing that table in PowerPlay allows me to do on Fiji is add additional HBM clock states, search Fiji bios mod there is post with info/video.
> 
> I believe on Fiji most values in that table are populated just because something like a driver/app that accesses ROM needs to see something there and has a "issue" if they are zero'd/empty (not tested this yet). It maybe the same case on RX 480 as Fiji (ie VDDCI/MVDD = dummy , only RAM states/clocks function)
> 
> 
> .


OK, thank you very much for the answer again


----------



## kaptain345

So, if the Memory voltage control is a dummy feature in the reference RX480, why in GPU-Z (version 1.10.0) my VDDC shows a reduced value after doing some undevolt to the VRAM? also my GPU becomes unstable if i dont underclock the memory with that undervolt applied.


----------



## hellm

Should be the memory controller voltage, same as Hawaii. The voltage for the Samsung K4G80325FB-HC25 on the ref-design is much higher:
http://www.samsung.com/semiconductor/products/dram/graphic-dram/gddr5-component/K4G80325FB?ia=759
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=160306


----------



## Xeil

You can link to the mod bios noreference 480 4Gb?


----------



## rubio

HHi, did anyone sucsesfully flash new bios on 470/480 with windows 8? I have error 43, and windows can`t see my card. Some problems with driver sining I think.


----------



## greytoad

I should post here that Sapphire is letting me RMA my card as long as I return it to factory condition before I do so. Since the memory controller issue, shimmering digital snow, and distortion appear to be a hardware issue and not to do with the waterblock, they're going to allow me to RMA it. That's really nice of them. They don't have to do that since technically I voided the warranty when I took the factory cooler off. Kudos to Sapphire. Stand up company. (I didn't tell them I'd flashed the bios, but I'm running stock again anyway.)

However it's really hard to give up my rx480. My display died and I replaced it with a 50inch 4k Vizio D50u-D1. I must say, it handles gaming really well. Very little motion blur and much less input lag than my last display. At 30fps it looks smother than my old display at 60fps. Maybe it's the judder control. Text is clear. I'm going to have to deal with up-scaling for a few weeks and no hi-rez gaming to do the RMA.







I'm gaming mainly in 1440p on this card as 4k is just a little much for rx480 right now. 1440p upscaled to 4k looks really nice. I can't do the action motion smoothing with gaming. I can't stand the flicker. Also, I really wish it did higher than 60hz frame doubled or something. I can still notice a tiny bit of a flicker at 60hz. It bothers me reading more than gaming so a frame doubled physical 120 even with an actual input refresh of 60 would solve that problem for me. Too bad no TV in the world does that yet at 4k. If one does, I probably can't afford it. Gaming mode adds just a slight ever so slight amount of flicker it seems, but the fast response time and lack of motion blur make it really nice. I turn it off for working though. It'll be hard to give up 4k for a few weeks. Maybe I'll sell my replacement card and get Vega or if there's ever an affordable Nvidia flagship card or I'll get a 2nd rx480 but I'll have to wait a few months. The TV purchase was an unexpected expense.

I'm still not sure why i lost some overclocking headroom on the memory after doing the 1750 timings on 2000 for one and only one Valley run. The issues that have plagued my card from day one may have something to do with it. I think it's the memory controller. The digital shimmering snow I get in some textures and only in a couple of games with 0 memory errors is odd for bad gddr5. I'd say it's the controller but I don't know. It got worse and there were black flashes and flashing textures here and there in games that hadn't previously done it after the 1 valley run. I don't think it was persistent post-flash timings since I re-flashed the correct timings three times and it consistently dumps the correct settings. The issues with the card seemed to get worse after that. Browsers freeze if I leave hardware acceleration on about once every 12 hours. It doesn't occur on the integrated video in the same computer. It didn't occur until after the memory timing test. The RMA is necessary, I just most likely wont get as good of a overclocker in return. I guess I'd rather have a working card though. I'd much rather have both. The extra 14% performance from oc really helps in 1440p too bad the fault in my card was exacerbated by how hard I tired to push it. Thanks for your suggestions.

@rubio - thanks to lordkag on www.win-raid.com, Gupsterg and the op of this thread there's a way to flash a custom bios on this card. Follow the link in Gupsterg's post and consider donating to win-raid if it works for you. http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-mod-rx480/430#post_25427078. Worked for me.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> @rubio - thanks to lordkag on www.win-raid.com, Gupsterg and the op of this thread there's a way to flash a custom bios on this card. Follow the link in Gupsterg's post and consider donating to win-raid if it works for you. http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-mod-rx480/430#post_25427078. Worked for me.


It`s for windows 10, it`s not working in windows 8.


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaptain345*
> 
> So, if the Memory voltage control is a dummy feature in the reference RX480, why in GPU-Z (version 1.10.0) my VDDC shows a reduced value after doing some undevolt to the VRAM? also my GPU becomes unstable if i dont underclock the memory with that undervolt applied.


Like others have said this is the Memory CONTROLLER voltage on the actually GPU die, which has nothing to do with the actually Memory Chip voltages (which seem to be hardware locked at 1.5v on most 480/470 PCBs).

This also explains why you can lower the GPU core voltage below the Memory Controller voltage (since the Mem Controller voltage feeds off what is supplied to the GPU core so core voltage can't go below what Mem Voltage is set at)...at least thats my theory for now.


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubio*
> 
> It`s for windows 10, it`s not working in windows 8.


Sorry, people in the thread had it working in 7 and I had it working in 10. The patch has files for windows 8.1 I assumed they worked as long as you test sign the sys file.


----------



## phyrexiancure

Hey, would it be easy to give my reference xfx black edition 8gb rx 480 a default ram frequency of 1600 mhz at default latencies. Pretty much I want to undervolt my card. I am trying to lower the gpu voltage all the way to the minimum .8 volts but what I found out is the gpu volts according the GPUz seem to be limited by your ram voltage. At the ram's default 2GHz frequency I cant get ram voltage below .875v.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> Sorry, people in the thread had it working in 7 and I had it working in 10. The patch has files for windows 8.1 I assumed they worked as long as you test sign the sys file.


I have no idea what`s wrong. but nobody I know could get it to work on windows 8.


----------



## greytoad

The steps I used to get it to work on windows 10 roughly are:

1. With the stock BIOS installed, uninstall the current video drivers through the setup program.

2. Restart in SafeMode using MSCONFIG.

3. Run DDU and restart in normal mode.

4. Install stock 16.8.2 driver from normal mode.

5. From an elevated command prompt (run CMD.exe by secondary clicking and choosing run as administrator), type "bcdedit /set testsigning on"

6. Reboot into Safe Mode.

7. Copy the correct patched atikmdag.sys and paste it into the Windows\system32\Drivers folder and overwrite the existing file.

8. From safe mode launch the dseo13b.exe from an elevated command prompt. (My virus protection prevents me from running this properly from normal mode and you can't just right click and choose run as administrator on it to get it to run correctly in safe mode. At least in windows 10 on my computer it wouldn't run that way.)

9. Enter the path for windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys into the prompt in dseo13b and test sign the sys file.

10. Reboot into normal mode and make sure the driver loads with the new sys file.

11. Follow normal flash procedures and load your custom bios. Reboot and reset wattman to load the new powertune settings.

Sorry if that's roughly what you already tried. Weird that windows 7 and windows 10 patches would work but not Windows 8.1.


----------



## rubio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> The steps I used to get it to work on windows 10 roughly are:
> 
> Sorry if that's roughly what you already tried. Weird that windows 7 and windows 10 patches would work but not Windows 8.1.


Yes I tried this, I tried load without driver signing, I tried disable signing in windows settings, doesn`t work. Maybe it`s because there was no atikmdag.sys in this folder in the begining. At least 2 people with windows 8 has the same problem an gave up.


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubio*
> 
> Yes I tried this, I tried load without driver signing, I tried disable signing in windows settings, doesn`t work. Maybe it`s because there was no atikmdag.sys in this folder in the begining. At least 2 people with windows 8 has the same problem an gave up.


What do you mean there wasn't an atikmdag.sys in c:\windows\system32\drivers ? With the drivers installed it should be there in windows 8.1. Assuming C is your system drive. That's where the driver loads even in windows 8.1 as far as I know. Otherwise people wouldn't get BSODs in C:\windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys in windows 8.1. I know when I first tried it I didn't search for atikmdag.sys and put the file in the wrong place and it didn't work until I removed that file and put the file in the correct place. I suggest from a clean install of the drivers and with your pasted version manually deleted, search for the file and find it before you replace it. Make sure you have show hidden files and folders selected and remove the check from hide protected operating system files in folder options.


----------



## sennevb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rubio*
> 
> HHi, did anyone sucsesfully flash new bios on 470/480 with windows 8? I have error 43, and windows can`t see my card. Some problems with driver sining I think.


Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)

same error on windows 8!!


----------



## sennevb

double post, please remove


----------



## chikatilo

Ok so I'm about to receive my 4GB RX 480 in the mail tomorrow, I read this entire thread + some others I found online, because I can't have hardware in my pc that isn't absolutely pushed to its limits. I'm aiming for 1.275v - 1475mhz core - 2000mhz memory.

*From what I understand this is what i should be doing :

1- Remove all old amd drivers
2- Shove RX 480 in my rig
3- Install newest drivers
4- Backup RX 480 bios using atiwinflash
5- Adjust RX 480 bios using polaris bios editor 1.4
6- Throw new bios on RX 480 using atiwinflash
7- Swap atikmdag.sys with the modified one
8- Sign modified driver with dseo13b.exe
9- Overclock using the latest Asus Gpu Tweak 2*

Am I missing anything?

I've had a pair of HD7850's running in crossfire 1290Mhz on the core for four years, I think I'll manage this too. Update tomorrow on results.

Card I'll be using : http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-400-series/rx-480-rs-4gb-dd-rx-480p4lfb6


----------



## greytoad

I'd move step 7 up to step 4. I'd also add the step of putting windows into testmode and the optional step of removing the watermark.

If you can't get step 7 and 8 to work no point in modifying the bios.


----------



## chikatilo

but if I don't have a modified bios first i wouldn't know if step 7 & 8 are succesful, as I understand it, drivers don't load with modified bios unless those steps worked out.
can you explain optional step removing watermark? i probably missed that.


----------



## greytoad

@chikatilo

The drivers wont load if the driver test signing is unsuccessful. If sys file is in the correct place and you don't accidentally have another copy in system32 rather than system32\drivers as I did the first time and it's signed it will load. I did accidently put it in system32 instead of system32\drivers over the existing file and the driver fails to load until it's signed but it doesn't fix the bios issue because it's still using the unpatched file in system32\drivers as well. Only put it where it actually prompts you if you want to overwrite it or it wont work. Having an extra copy under system32 may also make it not work. If you can't get the driver patch loaded properly, the drivers will quit working when you get to steps 7 and 8. That's how you'll know you failed and it's pointless to flash. You don't want two possible causes of failure. The BIOS and the failed patch. If the test signing and entering test mode aren't successful, Windows won't load your display driver. Once you are sure you have the procedure for the driver patch down and working you can switch it up and patch after flashing the bios. But I recommend getting the patched drivers working properly before you flash your card at least the first time. I've had failed flashes toast cards and motherboards and even televisions. Why risk your card until you're pretty sure you can actually use the BIOS. Just saying. No reason to risk your card until you're pretty sure you can get the patch working.

In test mode there's a watermark in the corners of the screen. Similar to the Safe Mode watermark. Google can find ways to remove this watermark. Just remember it removes the watermark for Safe Mode too so you have to remember whether or not you have the check mark in safe mode in msconfig.


----------



## rednow

from opened topic

Polaris Bios are signature protected and cannot be modified unless the bios is re-signed at AMD server.
-WAIT FOR FIX-

WITH NEW 16.9.1 YOU DON'T NEED TO PATCH OR SIGN ANYTHING. THEY WILL WORK WITH MODDED BIOS AS IS!!!


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednow*
> 
> from opened topic
> 
> Polaris Bios are signature protected and cannot be modified unless the bios is re-signed at AMD server.
> -WAIT FOR FIX-
> 
> WITH NEW 16.9.1 YOU DON'T NEED TO PATCH OR SIGN ANYTHING. THEY WILL WORK WITH MODDED BIOS AS IS!!!


Is that confirmed? I cant test right now.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Confirmed! With a RX 480 Red Devil and my Reference Card.

But there is a Problem. When you edit the bios the Cards will be limited at 110 Watt


----------



## blue198444

hyy,
i want to add VDDC and VDDCI offset "inside" the rom with a HexEditor (Rx 470 / Rx 480)......I have analyse the ROms with Hex Editor und AtomBioseditor and so an

like This:
http://www.overclock.net/image/id/12261435/width/900/height/900/flags/LL

have someone the Solution? / tried it?

lg blue


----------



## rednow

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Confirmed! With a RX 480 Red Devil and my Reference Card.
> 
> But there is a Problem. When you edit the bios the Cards will be limited at 110 Watt


Can you post a proof of such limitation? You have larger power limit in bios but new driver starts throttle above 110 watt nevertheless?
Rizing Power Limit via WattTool (Wattman) didn't help?
Did you try "Current scale" hack in WattTool?


----------



## Bojcha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednow*
> 
> from opened topic
> 
> Polaris Bios are signature protected and cannot be modified unless the bios is re-signed at AMD server.
> -WAIT FOR FIX-
> 
> WITH NEW 16.9.1 YOU DON'T NEED TO PATCH OR SIGN ANYTHING. THEY WILL WORK WITH MODDED BIOS AS IS!!!


Yep. Works on any RX card!
They even fixed GPU underclocking bug!


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bojcha*
> 
> Yep. Works on any RX card!
> They even fixed GPU underclocking bug!


Yeah, they did, but the performance isn't better than with 16.8.2.

For example, lowering vddc to 862mV will cause the system to crash in an instant, even higher it crashes.

With 16.8.2 my card has been running rock sold and stable at that offset for over 36hrs.

The grass isn't always greener...


----------



## imransyafi

Can this work on custom RX 480? Particularly the XFX RX 480 GTR Black OC. I need it to be able to get more voltage.


----------



## Sp3cialUs3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rednow*
> 
> Can you post a proof of such limitation? You have larger power limit in bios but new driver starts throttle above 110 watt nevertheless?
> Rizing Power Limit via WattTool (Wattman) didn't help?
> Did you try "Current scale" hack in WattTool?


Its confirmed in our German Overclocking Thread ->

https://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1596225&page=24&p=19249703#post19249703

The Driver will limit at yorue Stock Powerlimit, Current Scale i dont have tested allright but this Option isnt good because all Security Features will be disabled.

So dont wonder if youre Card go up in Smoke.

With Regards


----------



## chikatilo

I can confirm you don't need to sign drivers anymore or whatnot to run with modified bios, but even if you succesfully modify the bios to shove more juice through the card, overclocking software won't let you actually raise the voltage, drivers blocking you from doing that seems likely.

My xfx card came with a limit of +20% pwrlimit instead of the +50% every other rx480 seems to have, I was able to unlock that to +50% (or change any other thing I want) but not voltage.
Guess I should have bought the 1060 after all, 7850 was the best overclocker I ever had, rx480 the worst.


----------



## chikatilo

Overclockers proving an overclocked 480 beats 970, 980 and 1060 is good for amd, I don't see why they would go out of their way to prevent us from doing that.


----------



## VeritronX

The amount of power required (and pulled through the motherboard) when overclocking even higher probably has something to do with it.


----------



## blue198444

Its possible to Undervolte the Rx 480 with the Hardware?

http://i.imgur.com/fZz3lPz.png

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHktJnWbi8


----------



## PunkX 1

I'm trying to edit my bios using Polaris bios editor but it saves it as a file with a size less than 512kb. As a result the card gets bricked. Is there any workaround?


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chikatilo*
> 
> I can confirm you don't need to sign drivers anymore or whatnot to run with modified bios, but even if you succesfully modify the bios to shove more juice through the card, overclocking software won't let you actually raise the voltage, drivers blocking you from doing that seems likely.
> 
> My xfx card came with a limit of +20% pwrlimit instead of the +50% every other rx480 seems to have, I was able to unlock that to +50% (or change any other thing I want) but not voltage.
> Guess I should have bought the 1060 after all, 7850 was the best overclocker I ever had, rx480 the worst.


Even if you change the TDC setting to 124 in your custom flash and do a reset in Wattman so it re-reads the bios limits? I don't want to do some testing as I'm still waiting to RMA my card. But I have a 2nd card coming on the 23rd... What if you use all the powertune/powerplay settings from the unlocked air bios?


----------



## blue198444

try this one

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/9443/bricked-your-rx-480-due-to-bad-flash


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue198444*
> 
> try this one
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/9443/bricked-your-rx-480-due-to-bad-flash


I know how to unbrick my card. Is there any atiflash version which works in DOS mode for the RX 480?


----------



## tx12

Hello!
Excuse me for being absent for the last year. Basically, I've had nothing new to say to community and did no new research on AMD cards.
Recently I've got a new RX470 card, so I've updated cuinfo tool to version 1.7 to support these new cards.

Still, I don't think it would be of any real use. Price difference between RX470 4GB vs RX480 4GB is very minor, but hardware difference could be significant.
For example, my Sapphire Nitro RX470 card lacks one VRM phase if compared to the same RX480 card.
BTW, cuinfo data shows the chip's shader count to be hard-locked on my RX470.


----------



## tx12

*CUINFO v1.7
compute unit configuration reader*

DISCLAIMER
THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND.
IN NO EVENT SHALL AUTHOR, OR ANY PERSON BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS,
EXPENSE OR DAMAGE, OF ANY TYPE OR NATURE ARISING OUT OF THE USE
OF, OR INABILITY TO USE THIS SOFTWARE OR PROGRAM, INCLUDING,
BUT NOT LIMITED TO, CLAIMS, SUITS OR CAUSES OF ACTION INVOLVING
ALLEGED INFRINGEMENT OF COPYRIGHTS, PATENTS, OR TRADE SECRETS.

*This tool can be used to read information about active and disabled CU units in Hawaii, Tonga, Fiji and Ellesmere.*
*Tool is based on public sources with some amount of guess-work. Any data interpretations are not official.*

Memory Info tool is still required to run cuinfo.

CUinfo v1.7:
http://rgho.st/862wsGgdx
mirror:
https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FnpE/gn1b4GH7p

Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder. This tool uses DLLs from Memory info package for direct access to HW. Elevated privileges required because of that. This tool is not a virus and is not malicious in any kind. Tools may crash just like Memory info do if you don't have compatible graphics card, run it at limited user account and so on. Windows 8 compatibility is limited to ULPS-disabled configurations. Windows 10 compatibility is unknown.

Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying this tool!

If you've got the files from untrusted source, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:

ed57970eb33471f2e3fc1d11624824e19464a2a1 cuinfo_ver17.zip

5a94c52a08d4421846de48750edf3c51d16e664b cuinfo17.exe
d1b79dca54889adbe67ba3613f787c7c56e0fec3 cuinfo.txt

What's new:
v1.7:
+ basic support for RX480/RX470 (Ellesmere) cards.


----------



## ivanlabrie

Hi, do you happen to know if a 470 can be modded?
I'm interested in improving Ethereum mining performance with these cards.
Thanks in advance.
Cheers!


----------



## ivanlabrie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tx12*
> 
> *CUINFO v1.7
> compute unit configuration reader*
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND.
> IN NO EVENT SHALL AUTHOR, OR ANY PERSON BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS,
> EXPENSE OR DAMAGE, OF ANY TYPE OR NATURE ARISING OUT OF THE USE
> OF, OR INABILITY TO USE THIS SOFTWARE OR PROGRAM, INCLUDING,
> BUT NOT LIMITED TO, CLAIMS, SUITS OR CAUSES OF ACTION INVOLVING
> ALLEGED INFRINGEMENT OF COPYRIGHTS, PATENTS, OR TRADE SECRETS.
> 
> *This tool can be used to read information about active and disabled CU units in Hawaii, Tonga, Fiji and Ellesmere.*
> *Tool is based on public sources with some amount of guess-work. Any data interpretations are not official.*
> 
> Memory Info tool is still required to run cuinfo.
> 
> CUinfo v1.7:
> http://rgho.st/862wsGgdx
> mirror:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FnpE/gn1b4GH7p
> 
> Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder. This tool uses DLLs from Memory info package for direct access to HW. Elevated privileges required because of that. This tool is not a virus and is not malicious in any kind. Tools may crash just like Memory info do if you don't have compatible graphics card, run it at limited user account and so on. Windows 8 compatibility is limited to ULPS-disabled configurations. Windows 10 compatibility is unknown.
> 
> Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying this tool!
> 
> If you've got the files from untrusted source, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:
> 
> ed57970eb33471f2e3fc1d11624824e19464a2a1 cuinfo_ver17.zip
> 
> 5a94c52a08d4421846de48750edf3c51d16e664b cuinfo17.exe
> d1b79dca54889adbe67ba3613f787c7c56e0fec3 cuinfo.txt
> 
> What's new:
> v1.7:
> + basic support for RX480/RX470 (Ellesmere) cards.


Impressive piece of work!


----------



## blue198444

its now possible to get more power on my 470 / 480 ? with the CU INFO?


----------



## The Stilt

Possibly on RX 460 and 470, since they are not using the full ASICs. Meanwhile 480 is, CUInfo gains nothing on it.


----------



## blue198444

i get this with the SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G


----------



## jstefanop

Yea pretty sure AMD learned this time around and wouldn't have BIOS software locks on the CUs


----------



## gupsterg

@subscribers

Seen some posts and had some PMs by members regarding information on having a GPU core voltage offset within ROM, I have attached a ZIP to this post which contains:-

1. Stock ref PCB RX 480 4GB/8GB ROMs used to base the modded ROMs on.

2. Extracted stock 4GB/8GB VoltageObjectInfo table and the modified VOI.

3. Modded GPU core voltage offset ROMs (these are only for ref PCB RX 480 4GB/8GB).

There is a info file in folder 3 regarding how to mod the voltage offset ROMs contained in ZIP as you would want them.

ROMs are untested as I have no RX 480 or access to one currently, *so use at your own risk*.

The procedure for adding the voltage offset to a stock ROM is as posted in Hawaii bios mod regarding fSW mod. Only difference being register + data value. Instead of fSW registers the voltage offset register for IR3567B output loop 1 is used.

If anyone uses them please report back on usage experience, cheers







.

Ref_RX480_VOffset_ROMs.zip 457k .zip file


----------



## blue198444

Great Work









VCDD Offset or VCDDI Offset?


----------



## blue198444

i have already test the VCDD Offset with the 470 and it works great








is there also a ROMs contain a VMIN ? in the ROM?


----------



## gupsterg

So RX 470 also use IR3567B? sorry not been viewing stuff online recently as been preoccupied with "offline world" stuff.

Register 8D is output loop 1, which is GPU core voltage on Hawaii/Grenada/Fiji/Polaris.

Registers 8E is output loop 2, which is VDDCI on Hawaii/Grenada but HBM on Fiji. As output loop 2 is not used on Polaris (from info posted by The Stilt when PowerGate issue was going on) using that register would have no effect IMO. Only exception I can recall from reading this thread was where in a post by The Stilt he said the Strix RX 480 does have memory voltage control, without viewing ROM/i2c data, etc would be shot in the dark for me to say if output loop 2 on IR3567B is used for MVDD on Strix RX 480.

Any members shared ROM/i2c dump from Strix RX 480?

AFAIK know there is no VMIN register, I do not have all the registers or access to official datasheet with registers information. My knowledge of IR3567B is from:

a) viewing IR3565B PDF.
b) viewing comparing Hawaii ROMs/i2c dumps and testing "stuff".
c) information leaked by The Stilt at times.

AFAIK/IIRC the IR3567B can have +/- 800mV offsets relative to VID, with taking VMAX into consideration for + offset.


----------



## blue198444

i hope this is the right rom









strix.rom.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## blue198444

the SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G

have also the IR3567B

its in the Datasheet:

http://cdn-reichelt.de/documents/datenblatt/E810/SAP_11256-02-20G_DS.pdf


----------



## gupsterg

Cheers







, anyone have i2c dump of Strix RX 480?

*** edit ***

ROM reveals nothing, the VOI is basically empty for registers







, so defo need i2cdump as that will show whats being set from memory feature on IR3567B (hopefully).

Code:



Code:


42 00 03 01 01 03 0E 00 08 96 40 00 00 00 00 00
FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00
24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03
02 00 00 00 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00
E8 03

The pointer 0Eh goes to empty data and then we have FF 00 01 07 0C what I've been using to denote the end of i2c programming of IR3567B via ROM.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , anyone have i2c dump of Strix RX 480?
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> ROM reveals nothing, the VOI is basically empty for registers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , so defo need i2cdump as that will show whats being set from memory feature on IR3567B (hopefully).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 42 00 03 01 01 03 0E 00 08 96 40 00 00 00 00 00
> FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00
> 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03
> 02 00 00 00 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00
> E8 03
> 
> The pointer 0Eh goes to empty data and then we have FF 00 01 07 0C what I've been using to denote the end of i2c programming of IR3567B via ROM.


Yeah, i noticed that too a while ago.

Doesn't mean that it's not possible









I have 77 Asus ROG Strix 480 OC 8GB, new unboxed.
If anyone from europe is interested, 255Eur per piece.










Greetings!


----------



## gupsterg

No it doesn't mean we can't edit table to program IR3567B







, some Hawaii cards VOI was like this







.

If we take say an i2c dump of a reference RX 480 and compare with VoltageObjectInfo table of it's ROM we'll note all registers set are not in ROM. Basically whatever registers are in ROM override what is in MTP of IR3567B.


----------



## duole

Anyone have an Asus strix RX470 rom?
I cant find origin Asus ROM another ram Hynix


----------



## hellm

No need for bios modding any more, this one still works:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1387430/amd-how-to-change-the-power-control-limit-from-20-to-50
AB 4.3.0 Beta14 extends Vram limit to 2600MHz; u can also use Afterburner settings, "Extend official oc limits".

to raise the PT change this value:


if there is any trouble, try edit MSIAfterburner.cfg:
UnofficialOverclockingEULA = I confirm that I am aware of unofficial overclocking limitations and fully understand that MSI will not provide me any support on it
UnofficialOverclockingMode = 1


----------



## cez4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Registers 8E is output loop 2, which is *VDDCI* on Hawaii/Grenada but HBM on Fiji. As output loop 2 is not used on Polaris ...


Strange. Eliovp/Heliox claims that the hex mod for VDCCI (8E) works for his RX 480.

Could You look at his post w/ the proof screen here:
https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/comment/59970/#Comment_59970

TIA


----------



## mohiuddin

Guys, did anyone here had the luck to have 8gb physical memory with 4gb cards, with non-reference cards?


----------



## gupsterg

@cez4r

No idea on what is going on







.

The Stilt stated output loop 2 is not used in ref PCB RX 480 when the whole powergate thing was going on. Therefore using register 8E shouldn't have an effect. Due to it not being used when The Stilt released ROMs for RX 480 powergate issue his ROMs only had VMAX for loop 1 and not 2, his Hawaii ROMs always had VMAX for both loops as they were both used.

Perhaps as Eliovp/Heliox is using a Nitro something differs on it. I am not experienced or knowledgeable enough to comment from viewing say a high res Nitro PCB image to say what is connected which way in this case.

Without a voltage control chip that has a data interface adjusting a voltage via ROM/SW would have no effect. For example there is VDDCI value in Fiji PowerPlay but it has no negative or positive effect on card's operation when adjusted, as there is no programmable voltage control chip for VDDCI voltage on PCB.

To know whats going on when an owner is adjusting what is labeled in Wattman as memory voltage we need information where someone has taken a voltage reading using a digital multimeter say for VDDCI, has anyone posted this information?

I no way refute the posts where members have stated when they change memory voltage in Wattman it has an effect on what RAM clock they can achieve/sustain, but this is not clear proof it is VDDCI or MVDD IMO. Perhaps Polaris has SMC like Fiji and the GPU on-die controller is adjusting a voltage explaining why members see an effect, I don't know







.

If MSI AB is now supporting voltage control on Polaris it would be interesting to see the MSI AB info screen, this would also confirm if Polaris is using i2c or SMC messaging for that tool IMO.

On Hawaii/Grenada cards when you click the "i" in MSI AB window you would see a screenie like this:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The MSI 290X Lightning had IR3567B & IR3570B, when you click the "i" in MSI AB window you would see a screenie like this:-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







On Fiji you would see this :-



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







From what I understand/tested on Fiji, MSI AB,etc message SMC via driver, then SMC sends command to IR3567B, and I then see the register for voltage offset change in i2c dump. As SMC is always keeping i2c line between it's self and IR3567B busy, i2c dump takes a lot longer than Hawaii using MSI AB (so far AIDA64 lacks support for this on Fiji). Even though Unwinder gave some pointers on SMC messaging on Guru3D/OCN I found no info on HBM voltage adjustment SMC message command (ie output loop 2). MSI AB not only supports i2c operations via command line but also SMC messaging, there is a post on Guru3D by Unwinder (author of MSI AB).


----------



## cez4r

Thanks, very informative!

Edit: From what I've heard the latest version of MSI AB doesn't support all Polaris cards - MSI's and Ref's only.
So I cannot check it...


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, when you do an i2c dump via MSI AB on your Polaris card does it takes ages? it was pretty much instant on Hawaii as no SMC stuff going on. Here is a video link on me doing i2c dump on Fiji via MSI AB, I initiate dump at 0:33 and ~2.52 it will finish







.


----------



## VxTuga

Here's the MSI afterburner information screen for a MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB :
https://i.gyazo.com/ef65f846fd1cee70685fb5cf4137d24e.png


----------



## jstefanop

The reference 480s and at least the reference style sapphire 470 have NO memory CHIP voltage control. They are fixed voltage at 1.6v for the samsung chips. What wattamn calls memory voltage is misleading, since that is the memory INTERFACE voltage on the actual GPU. Its the memory controller on the actual GPU die, and thats what this value adjusts (also known as VDDCI).

You can directly check all these voltage on the back of the PCB. The capacitor banks in the center show core voltage, and some of the capacitors on the edge of the GPU area show VDDCI. Just be careful when probing since you can easily fry your GPU if you short something.


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , when you do an i2c dump via MSI AB on your Polaris card does it takes ages? it was pretty much instant on Hawaii as no SMC stuff going on. Here is a video link on me doing i2c dump on Fiji via MSI AB, I initiate dump at 0:33 and ~2.52 it will finish
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I2C dump takes seconds on 480...below are the register values.

Probing device 08...
2A 1A 21 01 0E 15 B8 5E 59 61 11 66 66 44 FF FF
A2 22 88 10 22 FF 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DD D0
00 00 9E 78 1C 2B FF 8D 00 24 A1 2C 38 9E 1E 2F
6B 0F CC 72 6F 05 05 1D 81 BE 60 00 00 FF 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 20 00 3C
3C 03 7E 60 91 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
00 05 43 6C 68 00 30 70 60 A9 70 00 01 48 38 1A
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 51 A0 8B 8F 00 00 03
FF 00 00 00 FF 06 23 A3 00 00 71 A7 13 16 00 00
00 00 01 8B 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 44 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## Eliovp

Here's the "i" window from an RX480 Nitro +


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Greetings


----------



## gupsterg

Thank you / +rep to members sharing screenies of MSI AB info







. Seems to me Polaris has SMC and MSI AB is messaging it for changes applicable through app.

@jstefanop

Cheers for i2c dump/info, are you able to share 2 dumps, one before adjusting memory voltage in AMD WattMan and another after? cheers







.


----------



## jstefanop

@gupsterg

Dump with card in DPM7 state with stock settings

Probing device 08...
2A 1A 21 01 0E 15 B8 5E 59 61 11 66 66 44 FF FF
A2 22 88 10 22 FF 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DD D0
00 00 9E 78 1C 2B FF 8D 00 24 A1 2C 38 9E 1E 2F
6B 0F CC 72 6F 05 05 1D 81 BE 60 00 00 FF 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 20 00 3C
3C 03 7E 60 91 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
00 05 43 58 68 0D 70 70 5E A8 7D 00 17 47 5E 1A
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 51 A0 9F 8F 00 00 30
FF 01 00 00 00 06 23 A3 00 00 71 A7 AE 15 00 00
00 00 02 8B 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 25 00 44 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

Dump with Wattman memory voltage set to manual and 975mv

Probing device 08...
2A 1A 21 01 0E 15 B8 5E 59 61 11 66 66 44 FF FF
A2 22 88 10 22 FF 14 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 DD D0
00 00 9E 78 1C 2B FF 8D 00 24 A1 2C 38 9E 1E 2F
6B 0F CC 72 6F 05 05 1D 81 BE 60 00 00 FF 00 00
A8 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 14 00 40 80 60 A0 FF
FF 00 40 88 34 88 44 12 02 02 88 00 20 20 00 3C
3C 03 7E 60 91 9C 24 88 80 00 00 00 00 FF 06 FF
FF 20 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 15 15 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 88 88 01 C2 44 00 00 1F
00 05 43 58 68 0D F0 70 5E A8 7D 00 17 47 62 1A
00 00 00 00 00 00 01 01 08 51 A0 9F 8F 00 00 2E
FF 07 00 00 FF 06 23 A3 00 00 71 A7 AF 15 00 00
00 00 01 8B 13 00 00 00 00 00 00 24 00 44 00 00
00 00 AD 50 0C 00 10 00 3F 00 00 00 23 C0 F0 00
00 00 00 10 01 03 01 88 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 00 33 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


----------



## nX3NTY

Looks like modded vBIOS really works now, finally I can clock my RX470 8GB Nitro+ RAM more than 2100MHz


----------



## Vento041

Strange values from Atiflash 2.74 dump (download here) from my RX 480 Nitro+ OC (oc bios selected).

"AtiFlash.exe -ai 0" output:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Adapter 0 (BN=01, DN=00, FN=00, PCIID=00001002, SSID=0000E347)
Asic Family : Polaris10
Flash Type : GD25Q41B (512 KB)
Product Name is : E347 Polaris10 XT A1 GDDR5 256Mx32 8GB 300e/300m
Bios Config File: 347X06SU.X51
Bios P/N is : 113-2E3470U.X51
Bios Version : 015.050.000.000.000000
Bios Date is : 08/02/16 04:40
Image 1 -- Offset 0x0
=======================
ROM header contents:
Signature 0xAA55
PCIR offset 0x0258
PCI Data Structure
Signature PCIR
Vendor ID 0x1002
Device ID 0x67DF
PCI Revision 0x00
Image size 0xE600
Code revision 0x0F32
Indicator 0x00 (Not last image)
Code type 0x00 (PCAT Image)
Legacy BIOS File Name 347X06SU.X51
Legacy BIOS Part Number 113-2E3470U.X51
Legacy BIOS Build Number 355348
Legacy BIOS Change List 1297901
Binary BIOS_IDTF 0x02F278DD
ByteCheckSum 0
Image 2 -- Offset 0xE600
=======================
ROM header contents:
Signature 0xAA55
PCIR offset 0x001C
PCI Data Structure
Signature PCIR
Vendor ID 0x1002
Device ID 0x67DF
PCI Revision 0x00
Image size 0xE800
Code revision 0x0000
Indicator 0x80 (last image)
Code type 0x03 (EFI Image)
EFI Signature 0x0EF1
Compression Type 0x0001 (compressed)
Machine type 0x8664 (X64)
Subsystem 0x000B (EFI boot service driver)
EFI image offset 0x0058 (abs: 0xE658)
Uefi Ids from EFI_PCI_EXPANSION_ROM_HEADER:
UefiSourceRevision GOP AMD REV: x.x.x.x.x
UefiSourceChangeList xxxx
UefiBiosBuildNumber xxxx

Dump Gop Driver Info:
Machine type code X64
The GOP Driver appears to be Authenticode signed.
Size Of Gop Image 98144 (95 KB)
GOP Driver Name: AMD GOP X64 Release Driver Rev.1.60.0.15.50.Feb 1 2016.14:59:32
GOP AMD_Build 425
GOP AMD_CL 1233155
GOP BIOS_IDTF 0xDEADBEEF
GOP Driver does not carry tables!



When I open it on Polaris Bios Editor 1.4, high GPU mV values are weird (only the first 300Mhz mV value is ok), also the Vram name is a bit odd:


----------



## cez4r

@Vento041

Everything is OK.

These strange values, they are Auto Calculated VID's - the GPU will be dynamically setting its voltage thanks to this.
VRAM Name: Always look at the first discernable letters - in your case you have Samsung's.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cez4r*
> 
> @Vento041
> 
> Everything is OK.
> 
> These strange values, they are Auto Calculated VID's - the GPU will be dynamically setting its voltage thanks to this.
> VRAM Name: Always look at the first discernable letters - in your case you have Samsung's.


Ty







another question my mem oc is stable at 2100 (stock clock) after that is "ok" at 2200 (+100 mV just to be sure) but i get ~1500 mem errors on HWiNFO. 2220 Mhz is the max I can reach ~1.000.000 errors on HWiNFO (game seems to run perfectly fine, played ow, competitive with no problem) but every bigger value crash instantaneously. Am I doing something wrong? shuld I overclock/underclock/overvolt/undervolt the core first? Am I just unluky (ASIC lottery, 80.1% mine)?


----------



## cez4r

Some mem chips do 2250 @ 900mV, some cannot do 2200 no matter what, you know


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cez4r*
> 
> Some mem chips do 2250 @ 900mV, some cannot do 2200 no matter what, you know


Yes yes, but the strange thing is that it crash as soon I click the button, there is no "strange glitch phase, o god I'm going to crash soon". The line between perfectly playabe and crash is too tight xD Also do HWiNFO mem errors matter?


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yes yes, but the strange thing is that it crash as soon I click the button, there is no "strange glitch phase, o god I'm going to crash soon". The line between perfectly playabe and crash is too tight xD Also do HWiNFO mem errors matter?


The HWiNFO mem errors are the "glitch phase". The problem is not actually the memory, but the datapath from/to the memory. The memory controller has to learn some timings, if that fails you get an instant crash.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> The HWiNFO mem errors are the "glitch phase". The problem is not actually the memory, but the datapath from/to the memory. The memory controller has to learn some timings, if that fails you get an instant crash.


So is 2220 safe for me?


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> So is 2220 safe for me?


I am running with stable 0 memory errors at 2100 MHz. I get less than one error per minute at 2150 MHz but dont like ever increasing error counters. I definitvely would not run my card for extended periods of time with thousands of errors. But you are free to define your own level of acceptable error rate.


----------



## cez4r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> You can find out exact VID per DPM by doing a registers dump in AIDA64, view this video. To see the menu enable status bar in view menu, then right click status bar. The registers dump will exclude any voltage offset by IR3567B.
> 
> The VDDC offset coupled with manually set VID per DPM can be handy for some situations.
> 
> For example on Hawaii some members found using the offset yielded better stabilty then manually edit VID per DPM as they wanted. To then make idle voltage lower when using an offset just set DPM 0 lower manually (or any other DPMs you want) and then other DPMs technically get the offset applied.
> 
> On Fiji as we can't set more than >1.3V manual VID the offset comes in handy as the driver does not detect VID going over the VID limit. I suspect it views what PowerPlay registers show as VID and as that excludes offset it is unaware of it being there. For example if I set DPM 7 manually as 1300mV in PowerPlay then add an offset in IR3567B of what I want, gaining me >1.3V. Then all I do is set DPM 0-6 manual VID from the log at stock taking into context the new offset to reduce them, ie I set +50mV offset in IR3567B, then say DPM 0 is stock 900mV I make it 850mV manual resulting in 900mV with the offset.


AIDA64:

Code:



Code:


------[ GPU PStates List ]------

DPM0: GPUClock =  300 MHz, VID = 0.80000 V
DPM1: GPUClock =  466 MHz, VID = 0.81800 V
DPM2: GPUClock =  751 MHz, VID = 0.82400 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 1019 MHz, VID = 0.91200 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 1074 MHz, VID = 0.95600 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1126 MHz, VID = 1.00600 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1169 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1216 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V

GPU clocks are almost identical to those in Wattman e.g. 1020 MHz instead of 1019 MHz from the dump.


----------



## gupsterg

@jstefanop

Register 8E (ie output loop 2 offset) remains 00h in both i2c dumps. Registers 96, 9E, AF, B1, B4, BC, C2 and CB change, I class registers 90 to CF monitoring data.



If you do investigate the registers that have changed you may find this handy. It is still a WIP, recently done no more work on it.


----------



## mattliston

I have the XFX rx480 8gb from bestbuy with the micro switch and blue LED indicator for power plug.

Im stuck at 1375 @ 1.175 and 2250 @ 1.100 mem controller voltage.

If I do a polaris BIOS edit...:
1) how to fix the 512kb problem? My BIOS saves to 256kb no matter what tool I use (gpu-z, ati tool, polaris, etc..)

2) what do I change to increase power ability? power limt to 50% is a given. but what about max watts? TDC? TDA?

thanks guys


----------



## gupsterg

@cez4r

On Hawaii/Fiji the GPU clocks shown in AIDA64 match what is in ROM PowerPlay, when you open your stock ROM in Polaris bios editor they match with dump?


----------



## cez4r

@gupsterg

Yep, perfectly.


----------



## prichina

Please, cant figure out the timings ....i've ended up copy pasting the Reference samsung timings....but this new Sapphire Nitro + 480 4GB has some new VRM controller, and they do not operate with this card, after all it is a Hynix memory....so, pls, help me mod a proper timings for my card, the original ones are so loose, loose like a frisby in a sky..or whatever







...With no further ado....here is the bios.
https://we.tl/8QyDP2aqz8

EDIT: Pls, someone...i only need the values for the timings....or step by step how to figure out myself....at first id doesnt seem difficult...but i do not have electrical knowledge...


----------



## gupsterg

@cez4r

Cheers for confirmation







.

This is just a theory as I don't have Polaris. I believe AMD Wattman manipulates PowerPlay for VID (+other settings) so you should see change in AIDA64 registers dump but not in i2c dump.

MSI AB does VDDC offset not VID per DPM (correct me if wrong), so as the offset is done via IR3567B but using SMC messaging to send command via i2c we see a change in i2c dump.

If a member has time change VID just for DPM 7 through AMD Wattman and take register dump / i2c before and after. Then do same dumps but change voltage offset via MSI AB. These 4 dumps if member can zip & attach I'd appreciate it.


----------



## prichina

Noone? I will contribute with something, give me assignment, anything...money? Bitcoins? Pls, tighten my memory timings...pls help, at least a hint or something?

Sapphire Nitro + 4gb RX 480
https://we.tl/8QyDP2aqz8


----------



## r5xscn

Try to backup your own BIOS and open it using PolarisBIOSEditor.
Start copying the memory timings from lower memory clock timings to 1750 and 2000.
Finally, save it and flash it to your card.
Always backup and save using ATIFlash.

I don't have the same card as yours.
So, try one by one and find the best timing for your card.


----------



## prichina

I was thinkig about that, is it going to work?, are there memory voltages included...say i copy paste the lowest timings from 1000 Mhz to 1750 ...but in the hex adress or how we call it, arent there numbers for voltage control ? Maybe it will be low voltage for such frequency ?


----------



## r5xscn

I don't know if it includes the memory voltage. But that is what people do for mining.
For example for RX 470 4GB they copied 1500 timings to 2000, for RX 480 they copied 1650 to 2000.


----------



## bmgjet

Does the voltage tables for gpu clock work on the bios editor?

I can get my card stable to 1400mhz with +30mv (gpu-z shows it running at 1.15V) (1.12V stock) Problem is when ever windows restarts it doesnt reapply the voltage. Or if the card plays and game then quit the voltage defaults back to stock which makes it crash next time you try play a game.

Seems like it would be a lot easier to just flash my overclock to the bios and be able to remove Trixx since it also causes a problem with stopping the fans if you close it.
Wattman refuses to work at all.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prichina*
> 
> I was thinkig about that, is it going to work?, are there memory voltages included...say i copy paste the lowest timings from 1000 Mhz to 1750 ...but in the hex adress or how we call it, arent there numbers for voltage control ? Maybe it will be low voltage for such frequency ?


No voltage in VRAM_Info, even if you use hex editor and not polaris bios editor app. The polaris bios editor app is only selecting timings for you to modify.


----------



## bill1971

I already have msi rx 480 8gb and I want to cf,and I wonder if I could buy another 480 with 4gb ram,and flash the bios from amd rx 480 8gb,so I could have a cheeper cf?which card must buy to can flash bios?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I already have msi rx 480 8gb and I want to cf,and I wonder if I could buy another 480 with 4gb ram,and flash the bios from amd rx 480 8gb,so I could have a cheeper cf?which card must buy to can flash bios?


the card must be "hardware" 8gb. You can't flash a 8gb bios on a 4gb hardware


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> the card must be "hardware" 8gb. You can't flash a 8gb bios on a 4gb hardware


Hello.. I have a launch day 4GB Sapphire RX 480 Reference flashed to 8GB and I want to overclock it a bit. Pointers in the general direction would be great.. I hear conflicting reports about whether oc'ing the chip or the ram is better.. AFAIK this is a bandwidth starved card so I am thinking of undervolting the gpu, increading the power limit to +50 and pushing the VRAM up towards 2150-2200? Some advice on how the ram performs at what voltage, and how far I can undervolt and OC the GPU would be great. Most articles on 480 overclocking are from the launch window and not worth a crap unfortunately.. ANd reading through this thread has been more confusing than it was informative..
what this post mean,its post 165 in oc thread.


----------



## aliquis

Hello, i recently purchased a rx 480 too, and although i read through some pages here i still have some questions bugging me.

I noticed that if i clock the memory from 4075mhz in wattman to 4100mhz, the performance actually decreases, at least in the witcher where i tested it.
Is this normal behavior, i read that the memory timings change when you up the memory clock, possibly resulting in a worse overall performance, is this true?
Should i leave the clock at stock or up it a bit (to 4050-4075) as long as i dont get any memory errors (hwinfo)


----------



## prichina

High Power bios memory timings (samsung) (reference Sapphire rx480)
777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17 - 2000
555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517 - 1750
555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116 - 1625
555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116 - 1500
333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15 - 1375
333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14 - 1250
333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614 - 1125
333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213 - 1000
333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012 - 900
333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810 - 600
333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F - 400
333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A000000000040308091B0D0F0E - 250

Sapphire Nitro+ OC RX 480 (hynix) memory timings
BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53805515133ECF560C004E26017E0514206A8900A0020031201C143840C5303F17 - 2000
999000000000000022559D0031627C489055131339CDD50A004C06017D0514206A8900A00200312019123037AD2C3A17 - 1750
999000000000000022559D0010DE7B4480551312B78C450A004C0601750414206A8900A00200312018112D34A42A3816 - 1625
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116 - 1500
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3B805511112FCBD408004AE6006C0014206A8900A002003120150F272D8D263015 - 1425
777000000000000022339D00CECD593980551111AE8A84080048C6006C0014206A8900A002003120140F262B88252F15 - 1375
777000000000000022FF1C008CC5583460550F0F2C4AB4070048C5005C0F14205A8900A000003120120D23287B222D13 - 1250
777000000000000022FF1C006BBD572F40550F0D28C9F3060048C5004C0D14205A8900A000003120100C20246F1E2912 - 1125
777000000000000022DD1C0029B5462930550E0C244823060026A200440B1420AA8800A0000031200E0A1C20621B2511 - 1000
777000000000000022DD1C002931462620550E0BA20793050026A2003C0A1420AA8800A0000031200D0A1A1D59192311 - 900
777000000000000022DD1C00E7AC352210550D0A20C7F20400248100340914209A8800A0000031200C08171B4F172110 - 800
555000000000000022DD1C0084941212F0540B0795847102002041001B0414209A8800A00000312006050D0E270F160E - 400

I've never seen worst bios writing from an engineer.....


----------



## bmgjet

480Nitro4GB.zip 111k .zip file


Wanting to mod my bios for more stock voltage. But I can only pull at 256kb file instead of the 512kb one the bios edit says I should have.
Could some one also explain how the voltage table works.



Has a stock voltage of 1.12V and need 1.15V for 1400mhz.


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aliquis*
> 
> Hello, i recently purchased a rx 480 too, and although i read through some pages here i still have some questions bugging me.
> 
> I noticed that if i clock the memory from 4075mhz in wattman to 4100mhz, the performance actually decreases, at least in the witcher where i tested it.
> Is this normal behavior, i read that the memory timings change when you up the memory clock, possibly resulting in a worse overall performance, is this true?
> Should i leave the clock at stock or up it a bit (to 4050-4075) as long as i dont get any memory errors (hwinfo)


There seems to be a bug in the drivers since 15.8.1 where sometimes the performance scaling with memory clock increases gets stuck or sometimes the powerlimit. It's not effecting everyone. Performance gets stuck at lower level. For me it happens if I adjust the memory clocks while having hwinfo64 open. Safest for me is to adjust the memory clocks using the 3rd party utility wattmon with vrm monitoring turned off. Uninstalling the drivers, DDU in safe mode. A cold boot and a reinstall gets me out of the issue and the memory clocks work again.

This makes it really difficult for me to find a stable overclock. I have to use benches to see if I'm having the stuck performance. Things will look stable while stuck at particular settings, but those same settings may not be stable when "unstuck." For instance at my oc, Valley extremehd preset is at 59 to 60fps. When the oc sticks it stays about 55 or 56fps. While testing for stable settings I also have to go back to valley to see if I'm having the issue. I found my card was going to need an extra 10mv on the 16.9.2 driver to be stable with my OC of 1435. Rather than go up that high I went down to 1400. My clocks stuck twice finding stable. Makes for a long process.

I'm putting my 2nd reference card in under water next week and redoing my loop to move a rad and my pump/reservoir to the outside back of my case. I always thought I'd drop down to about 1400 when I went with my 2nd card. There's a ~55mv difference for that 35mhz. Safer I think when using two cards.

Read the following thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609366/amd-16-8-1-16-8-2-memory-clocks-not-working#post_25455916

edit: link to wattmon: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series


----------



## prichina

Today i;ve succsesfully flashed the bios with better timings for high-er memory clocks ...it's basically the same thimings from 1500 Mhz strap table...iv'e copied and paste to the columns , for 1750 and 2000 Mhz....not @ 2100 Mhz i got near perfect good results....but
It was since i left the PC working....and then i found out that my copy of windows was deactivated (duo to new update) and the drivers stopped working/reading properly my card, in gpu z was showing Generic microsoft adapter....then...i;ve re-activated the new windows, reinstaled 16.9.2 crimson drivers...and now it is working perfectly fine.

This is what i've done in PolarisBiosEditor the Memory timings table...
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116 - 2000 mhz
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116 - 1750 mhz
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116 - 1625 Mhz
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116 - 1500 Mhz
the others i leave them like they were
777000000000000022339D00CE516A3B805511112FCBD408004AE6006C0014206A8900A002003120150F272D8D263015 - 1425 Mhz
etc...
555000000000000022DD1C0084941212F0540B0795847102002041001B0414209A8800A00000312006050D0E270F160E - 400 Mhz

- If someone have a better idea for better timings, please do post......i need to try timings with 555...like for the 400 Mhz Strap....thank you in advanced

@bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> 480Nitro4GB.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Wanting to mod my bios for more stock voltage. But I can only pull at 256kb file instead of the 512kb one the bios edit says I should have.
> Could some one also explain how the voltage table works.
> 
> 
> 
> Has a stock voltage of 1.12V and need 1.15V for 1400mhz.


Save your bios with AtiWinFlash , you will get the proper 512kb size....then you can edit the VRM voltage in PolarisBiosEditor , there is a section Memory and colums for Mhz and Voltage....you can put whatever voltage you want, this Hynix memory are rated 1.5v to 3000 Mhz.....there is another revision 2500 Mhz ...but i do think that both of them can manage 3000 Mhz @ 1.5v ...this are exelent memory binned chips from Hynix, true hign end stufff....also the chips for the Core are Binned, true high end chips that can manage 1500 Mhz and above....but...i do think the engeneering is poorly done with this GPU....if there was another 8 pin PCIe connector, it could have been direct competitor to gtx 1070 , even gtx 1080 for that matter....but....with single 8 pin PCIe connector we are Power limited.
I will do it for you, just give me time i have a deadline project that i'm currently working on...this stuff it is litteraly 5 minutes of my time...but, can not risk it, couse i'm on a tight deadline i know i will play then with my toys also for hours....i just can't get enough of playing with GPU's


----------



## mattliston

atiwinflash is older, and only sees my 370 2gb card (my folding card)

and it saves it as 256kb

the newest version that is renamed atiflash sees and saves both my rx480 and r7 370 each @ 256kb BIOS save as well.


----------



## generaleramon

777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

1750/2000Mhz Mix Timing. 0 EDC errors @2100Mhz(950mv)

+ 6-7 GB/s (OclMemBench)

777000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

1625/2000Mhz Mix Timing. 0 EDC errors @2100Mhz(950mv)

+ 10-12 GB/s (OclMemBench)


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Do we still need to bypass BIOS check for flashing?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do we still need to bypass BIOS check for flashing?


No in 16.9.1+ drivers


----------



## 007deniska

Please help , stress memory are sewn but no change in Wattman and WattTool not used, always 1000mv even if in the BIOS 960 mv and a dump of the BIOS removed from my values . I re-installed the driver and restarted the computer it does not help .

mV123.png 170k .png file


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Do we still need to bypass BIOS check for flashing?
> 
> 
> 
> No in 16.9.1+ drivers
Click to expand...

Thanks, I might start to flash my 480s and 470s if I get some free time. Windows 10 updates keep resetting my wattman settings.

Undervolting 10 cards 1 at a time everytime Windows updates is starting to piss me off.


----------



## generaleramon

232GB/s @2125MHz No Errors


----------



## AliNT77

Please do some gaming benchmarks at 4k in titles like Witcher3-StarwarsBF (very sensitive to memory bandwidth)

Stock vs modded timings


----------



## afaque

hello guys, i got an rx 480 xfx 4gb, and i am wondering to flash it to 8gb, its reference model with bios 015.050.000.000.006829 and device id 1002 67df - 1682 9480 , so can i flash it to 8gb and how will it be possible? are there any risks, if so can anyone elaborate which bios can i flash on it to get 8gb, i dont need any fancy ocs just 8gb memory if this card has it.

Please someone reply.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> hello guys, i got an rx 480 xfx 4gb, and i am wondering to flash it to 8gb, its reference model with bios 015.050.000.000.006829 and device id 1002 67df - 1682 9480 , so can i flash it to 8gb and how will it be possible? are there any risks, if so can anyone elaborate which bios can i flash on it to get 8gb, i dont need any fancy ocs just 8gb memory if this card has it.
> 
> Please someone reply.


You have to see how many mem chips your card have, (really) long story short, 4 chips -> no way to flash it to 8 (you mush have 8 chips)


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Please do some gaming benchmarks at 4k in titles like Witcher3-StarwarsBF (very sensitive to memory bandwidth)
> 
> Stock vs modded timings


216GB/s Stock
14200 FireStrike Stock
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra - No HW - AA ON) 53fps 1080P Stock
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra - No HW - AA ON) 22fps 4K* Stock

229GB/s MOD +6%
14500 FireStrike MOD +2.1%
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra - No HW - AA ON) 56fps 1080P MOD +5.6%
THE WITCHER 3(Ultra - No HW - AA ON) 23fps 4K* MOD +4.5%

Performance/Bandwidth Tested with The Witcher 3 in a Heavy Foliage Place in Blood&Wine DLC
*VSR for 4K


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> hello guys, i got an rx 480 xfx 4gb, and i am wondering to flash it to 8gb, its reference model with bios 015.050.000.000.006829 and device id 1002 67df - 1682 9480 , so can i flash it to 8gb and how will it be possible? are there any risks, if so can anyone elaborate which bios can i flash on it to get 8gb, i dont need any fancy ocs just 8gb memory if this card has it.
> 
> Please someone reply.


Use atiflash-2-74 to backup your current bios. Compare your bios against this one. If they are identical, you are good to go. Download this bios and flash your card with it. There was not a single report of a reference 4GB card that did not have 8GB. For some reason XFX has an own bios even on the reference models, but there is no difference in the hardware.

There is always the risk of an error during flashing that can brick the card. You then need onboard graphics or another card to boot your system and flash again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You have to see how many mem chips your card have, (really) long story short, 4 chips -> no way to flash it to 8 (you mush have 8 chips)


4 GB card also have 8 chips, but with lower density. Otherwise the memory interface would only be 128 bit.


----------



## youngmane

Hi there, newbie here. Wonder if anyone can share the original bios for MSI RX480 Gaming X 4GB card?

Basically I used GPU-Z to backup my original bios and went into PolarosBiosMod to change the timing values by copying the values under 1625 and place it into 1750 and 2000 columns. After all these changes, my card was bricked.

Just wanna flash back to the original bios and save my card


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> Use atiflash-2-74 to backup your current bios. Compare your bios against this one. If they are identical, you are good to go. Download this bios and flash your card with it. There was not a single report of a reference 4GB card that did not have 8GB. For some reason XFX has an own bios even on the reference models, but there is no difference in the hardware.
> 
> There is always the risk of an error during flashing that can brick the card. You then need onboard graphics or another card to boot your system and flash again.
> 4 GB card also have 8 chips, but with lower density. Otherwise the memory interface would only be 128 bit.


i tried to flash and it says subsystem ids mismatch and fails


----------



## Astr627

Edited the BIOS and flashed the card (Sapphire Nitro RX 480), but the card is power limited somehow. I was able to run at 1370Mhz in game but now it's hovering around 1000MHz. Anyone else experienced this problem?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> i tried to flash and it says subsystem ids mismatch and fails


You need to flash the card using the commandline(cmd in windows) version of atiflas. "atiflash -p -f 0 bios.rom" to force the flash


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> You need to flash the card using the commandline(cmd in windows) version of atiflas. "atiflash -p -f 0 bios.rom" to force the flash


Yes, i forgot about this. Did XFX actuall change something in their bioses? If you want to stay with XFX's bios version you can try this one from their 8GB reference card.

You might have to unlock the rom before flashing:

Code:



Code:


> atiwinflash -unlockrom 0
> atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.bin

0 is the adapter number. You can enumerate your adapters with

Code:



Code:


> atiwinflash -i

I never did this myself (was not neccessary on my Sapphire reference card). So this information is from "The Internet".


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> Yes, i forgot about this. Did XFX actuall change something in their bioses? If you want to stay with XFX's bios version you can try this one from their 8GB reference card.
> 
> You might have to unlock the rom before flashing:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > atiwinflash -unlockrom 0
> > atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.bin
> 
> 0 is the adapter number. You can enumerate your adapters with
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> > atiwinflash -i
> 
> I never did this myself (was not neccessary on my Sapphire reference card). So this information is from "The Internet".


ok so i flashed the 1290 core xfx bios and my gpu is working with 8gb, thankyou for all you guys's efforts. Very much appreciate this. But i wanna ask about another issue. I got the card just yesterday and i got it after selling my 290 . my 290 was working on my first pcie slot on my mobo and i came home with rx 480 put in on the first pcie and i get no display, i go to intel gpu and check in device manager that if i have a gpu detected. But no there is no gpu detected, then i try putting in the gpu on the other pcie slot to make sure that its a gpu issue but gpu booted up just fine and gives display, since then ive been running the gpu on second pcie slot which is 4x gen 2. and i know that there is gonna be a performance hit in games due to that. Do any of you guys know that what issue is that? And can anyone help me with this


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *youngmane*
> 
> Hi there, newbie here. Wonder if anyone can share the original bios for MSI RX480 Gaming X 4GB card?
> 
> Basically I used GPU-Z to backup my original bios and went into PolarosBiosMod to change the timing values by copying the values under 1625 and place it into 1750 and 2000 columns. After all these changes, my card was bricked.
> 
> Just wanna flash back to the original bios and save my card


If you backed up your original bios, use this one. Or did you overwrite it with your modifications? Compare your version to this one. At the bottom it says "MSI, RX 480 Gaming X 4gb, Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, (1303 / 1750)". If a diff shows only your timing modifications, this is the right one.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> If you backed up your original bios, use this one. Or did you overwrite it with your modifications? Compare your version to this one. At the bottom it says "MSI, RX 480 Gaming X 4gb, Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, (1303 / 1750)". If a diff shows only your timing modifications, this is the right one.


Dude, its not the bios change issue, i told that when i got the gpu and i plug in with default bios, it doenst give display or get detected from pcie slot 16x which was working a few hours back.

oh sorry never mind -_- i ddint see u werent talking to me


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> ok so i flashed the 1290 core xfx bios and my gpu is working with 8gb, thankyou for all you guys's efforts. Very much appreciate this. But i wanna ask about another issue. I got the card just yesterday and i got it after selling my 290 . my 290 was working on my first pcie slot on my mobo and i came home with rx 480 put in on the first pcie and i get no display, i go to intel gpu and check in device manager that if i have a gpu detected. But no there is no gpu detected, then i try putting in the gpu on the other pcie slot to make sure that its a gpu issue but gpu booted up just fine and gives display, since then ive been running the gpu on second pcie slot which is 4x gen 2. and i know that there is gonna be a performance hit in games due to that. Do any of you guys know that what issue is that? And can anyone help me with this


First check that the top 16x slot is perfectly clean. Then check that the card sits properly in the slot. Otherwise i have no ideas. You could try to reset your motherboards bios. Perhaps the pci lane configuration is somehow messed up.


----------



## afaque

does the first pci e 16x slot run on intel lanes and the next 4x pcie lane run on north bridge? or something like that. my mobo is ga b75m d3h. DO u konw anything about it?


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> does the first pci e 16x slot run on intel lanes and the next 4x pcie lane run on north bridge? or something like that. my mobo is ga b75m d3h. DO u konw anything about it?


Your assumption is correct.



The second slot is limited to PCIE 2.0 while the 16x slot depends on CPU (Sandy Bridge only supports 2.0).


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> Your assumption is correct.
> 
> 
> 
> The second slot is limited to PCIE 2.0 while the 16x slot depends on CPU (Sandy Bridge only supports 2.0).


so this means that its an issue with processor? because my mobo worked right. and why was r9 290 working perfect. Its a compatability issue or something? because if my mobos first slot isnt detecting a gpu in it, then what else can be the issue, if gpu is working correct. Maybe reporting to amd will give some insight on this. BTW i have gigabyte ga b75m d3h mobo and i5 2500 processor with 10 gb ram ddr3


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> so this means that its an issue with processor? because my mobo worked right. and why was r9 290 working perfect. Its a compatability issue or something? because if my mobos first slot isnt detecting a gpu in it, then what else can be the issue, if gpu is working correct. Maybe reporting to amd will give some insight on this. BTW i have gigabyte ga b75m d3h mobo and i5 2500 processor with 10 gb ram ddr3


As i already said, you should first check that the top 16x slot is perfectly clean. Then check that the card sits properly in the slot. Did you test the old card again after the new one did not work in the top slot? Is it still working there?


----------



## micairvas

Hello guys, can somebody left some nice custom bios for Asus RX470 Strix Gaming 4 gb,for Ethereum mining?
Thx in advance.


----------



## M3gNa

Has anyone has a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC 4GB here?

I'm dealing with something weird. Benching the card with 3DMark i can see that it throttles a bit when it reaches 145W power draw. Isn't this card supposed to come with a higher Max. Power Limit? I have checked the bios with Polaris Bios Editor and it's shows the Max. Power Limit set to 145W but i thought the Nitro series would come with a higher Max. Power Limit?


----------



## Astr627

Any workaround to pass that power limit?


----------



## M3gNa

Raising the power limit through MSI Afterburner works, but i thought it would come with a higher out of the box Max. Power Limit.
It doesn't bother me since i have undervolted the card and it doesn't reach the 145W anymore and even if it did, it has the power limit slider in MSI Afterburner to give it enough room space.

EDIT: I can also put a higher Max. Power Limit through vBios editing but i don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3gNa*
> 
> Has anyone has a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC 4GB here?
> 
> I'm dealing with something weird. Benching the card with 3DMark i can see that it throttles a bit when it reaches 145W power draw. Isn't this card supposed to come with a higher Max. Power Limit? I have checked the bios with Polaris Bios Editor and it's shows the Max. Power Limit set to 145W but i thought the Nitro series would come with a higher Max. Power Limit?


That 145W power limit is higher than on the reference card, where it is only 110W (german list here). And this is the standard limit that you can rise with WattMan. This limit only applies to the GPU and does not include VRM losses, memory and fan power. The reference card consumes about 165W through slot and 6-pin connector combined. Extrapolating from your 145W GPU limit, the whole card already consumes more than 200W. Most AIB cards have quite high stock voltages (some even add voltage offset above 1.15V), thats why they also throttle besides their higher power limit. But you already figured that out and did the right thing (undervolting).


----------



## youngmane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> If you backed up your original bios, use this one. Or did you overwrite it with your modifications? Compare your version to this one. At the bottom it says "MSI, RX 480 Gaming X 4gb, Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics, (1303 / 1750)". If a diff shows only your timing modifications, this is the right one.


Thanks a million BromoL,

I have managed to flash back the suggested BIOS which you have pointed out to me and right now the card is working well.

Really saved my butt on that failed episode of bricked RX 480.

Kudos and thank you very much!


----------



## bill1971

all 4gb 480 cards can flashed to 8gb?


----------



## JackCY

They can be flashed but not all will be working or look good on photos.


----------



## mrplc

I have 2 x Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB, and one of them gives 3-4 memory errors per day (ethereum mining workload), at stock memory clocks. I even have the feeling that the error rate is lower at 2050 MHz, than at 2000.

The other goes happily to 2250 without errors for days, but with a catch: in must be put at 100% load at stock clocks, and then, manually set in wattman, to 2250 MHz. After 24-48 hours, suddenly, it starts giving errors, in the low hundreds per hour, until the GPU returns to idle, after that, it keeps giving zero errors at 2250 for days again.

Is it normal in this scenario to get errors at stock, even if they are a very small amount? Can a modded bios loose memory timings enough to get zero errors and still be gaining performance? What modification is needed in memory timings? Thanks.


----------



## afaque

so i got my gpu changed as i bought from my local market place shop, my gpu didnt give me display through 16x slot and i have a second gen i5 2500 processor, so i went to the shop to show them the issue, they tried the gpu in their own system and through a series of testing it, we found that the gpu didnt work on intel second gen processors, once we gave it a third gen processor it started being detected through a 16x slot. That was a weird issue, the shopkeeper is a friend of mine so he replaced my card with a new one, and i got home and changed my bios to 8gb one and im gud to go ^_^


----------



## Felix39

Had the same issue, for me it was that when flashing the new bios, it was by default set to Auto for PCI-E Gen in MB Bios, I had to set it manually to GEN 3.
With Auto, there would be no signal at all and the Bios failed with some GPU error.
After manually setting it to Gen 3, pouf, no more issues.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> ok so i flashed the 1290 core xfx bios and my gpu is working with 8gb, thankyou for all you guys's efforts. Very much appreciate this. But i wanna ask about another issue. I got the card just yesterday and i got it after selling my 290 . my 290 was working on my first pcie slot on my mobo and i came home with rx 480 put in on the first pcie and i get no display, i go to intel gpu and check in device manager that if i have a gpu detected. But no there is no gpu detected, then i try putting in the gpu on the other pcie slot to make sure that its a gpu issue but gpu booted up just fine and gives display, since then ive been running the gpu on second pcie slot which is 4x gen 2. and i know that there is gonna be a performance hit in games due to that. Do any of you guys know that what issue is that? And can anyone help me with this


Had the same issue, for me it was that when flashing the new bios, it was by default set to Auto for PCI-E Gen in MB Bios, I had to set it manually to GEN 3.
With Auto, there would be no signal at all and the Bios failed with some GPU error.
After manually setting it to Gen 3, pouf, no more issues.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3gNa*
> 
> Has anyone has a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC 4GB here?
> 
> I'm dealing with something weird. Benching the card with 3DMark i can see that it throttles a bit when it reaches 145W power draw. Isn't this card supposed to come with a higher Max. Power Limit? I have checked the bios with Polaris Bios Editor and it's shows the Max. Power Limit set to 145W but i thought the Nitro series would come with a higher Max. Power Limit?


Depending on you leakage value it may be throttling due to high current. The VRMs are good and can do 50a up to 125c (ir3551) but on high leakage 470s (except the Strix IF it uses the ir3555) you can draw too much current because it's only 4 phases with 200a constant and 300a burst current.

On the rx 470 you want an Asic of 75 or less for overclocking without extreme cooling. 80+ Asic will likely be limited by the VRMs peak current output. Not as much a problem on the 480 with 6 phases unless you have 90+Asic

Edit: thought you said 470 my bad, but still rules apply if you have a high Asic and you raise voltage you increase current draw faster. Try lowering your voltage and see if throttling persists

If you're looking for a 480 with the best power limits an delivery you need the Strix 480. It's ir3555 does 60a per phase up to 125c for a total 360a. It's the best 480 imo because leakage values don't matter on it is so beefy (its power delivery is VERY over powered). That and the core gets no power from the slot only memory does


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Astr627*
> 
> Any workaround to pass that power limit?


Yes.

Install MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta14 with Polaris 10 support.
Goto Settings -> General -> AMD Compatibility properties, activate "Extend official overclocking limits" and reboot.

This will create the registry entry "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" at:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
last 4 digits can vary due to crossfire or whatever..

Memory clock limit is now increased to 2600MHz (Wattman, WattTool).

To raise the power limit change the marked byte to the desired value (hex):

Reboot. Power limit should be increased now.


U can save the reg key and delete anything except "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable":

..if u don't want to have Afterburner on your System. New driver, just add the .reg file. It's a copy of the limits stored in the bios, and it overrides them.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Install MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta14 with Polaris 10 support.
> Goto Settings -> General -> AMD Compatibility properties, activate "Extend official overclocking limits" and reboot.
> 
> This will create the registry entry "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" at:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
> last 4 digits can vary due to crossfire or whatever..
> 
> Memory clock limit is now increased to 2600MHz (Wattman, WattTool).
> 
> To raise the power limit edit the marked byte to the desired value (hex):
> 
> Reboot. Power limit should be increased now.
> 
> 
> U can save the reg key and delete anything except "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable":
> 
> ..if u don't want to have Afterburner on your System. New driver, just add the .reg file. It's a copy of the limits stored in the bios, and it overrides them.


Do you know how to disable the fan turning off on the nitro without a AB custom fan curve? I have my fan curve in bios but it still turns them off at idle


----------



## greytoad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> Install MSI Afterburner 4.3.0 Beta14 with Polaris 10 support.
> Goto Settings -> General -> AMD Compatibility properties, activate "Extend official overclocking limits" and reboot.
> 
> This will create the registry entry "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" at:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
> last 4 digits can vary due to crossfire or whatever..
> 
> Memory clock limit is now increased to 2600MHz (Wattman, WattTool).
> 
> To raise the power limit change the marked byte to the desired value (hex):
> 
> Reboot. Power limit should be increased now.
> 
> 
> U can save the reg key and delete anything except "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable":
> 
> ..if u don't want to have Afterburner on your System. New driver, just add the .reg file. It's a copy of the limits stored in the bios, and it overrides them.


I'm currently troubleshooting my powerlimit problem as having started with the 16.9.2/16.9.1 driver recognizing AB's changes to the pp_PHMSoftPowerPlayTable as a custom bios and throttling to the same 20% power limit that the new driver does on cards using a custom bios. Not saying that's what's happening, but if true that would mean EMBD would have the same problem and ASUS Tweak and the same when using a reg file.


----------



## afaque

Now as i have my Rx 480 converted to 8gb fully working gpu, i am getting temps in 85c while full load and sometimes 88c at 88% fan speed which i applied through msi afterburner. I would like to know from you guys that how much can i undervolt the gpu to get my desired speed, my asic quality is 79.2% and i know that this wont tell how much i can undervolt to get 1266 mhz out of it. This will reduce temps and also power consumption. Can you guys give your figures if any of u are undervolting it even to reduce temps. Thanks


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> I'm currently troubleshooting my powerlimit problem as having started with the 16.9.2/16.9.1 driver recognizing AB's changes to the pp_PHMSoftPowerPlayTable as a custom bios and throttling to the same 20% power limit that the new driver does on cards using a custom bios. Not saying that's what's happening, but if true that would mean EMBD would have the same problem and ASUS Tweak and the same when using a reg file.


Don't know exactly what u mean..

without reg file (+50% on a ref black edition which has 115W PT means 172,5W max)

and here we are.. next i tried +66% which would give the GPU approximately 190W

bingo..

works for me..









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Do you know how to disable the fan turning off on the nitro without a AB custom fan curve? I have my fan curve in bios but it still turns them off at idle


sorry.. i just know about the power limit yet..


----------



## bill1971

cause I'm gonna buy a card to cf,can I buy 4gb card flash it to 8?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> cause I'm gonna buy a card to cf,can I buy 4gb card flash it to 8?


There's no guarantee it will be able to just buy an 8gb


----------



## Vento041

Hi, is there any deep description about each byte of the timing strap? From the 1st post: 777000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019 (2000/1650 timings) what 77 means? And 00000... And so on...


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> There's no guarantee it will be able to just buy an 8gb


yes but is 50 $ cheeper.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> yes but is 50 $ cheeper.


I tried to get a 4GB reference card, but they were gone like in no time. And ONLY the reference 4GB is flashable to 8GB. Since this version never was planned anyway, AMD just flashed a different bios to their 8GB cards. If there still are some 4GB's available, and i would definitely doubt that, go ahead and buy them! All of them!
But don't get the idea that would work on any other custom design.. it never will.


----------



## simcity4

Hi
i have problem change Strap my card is Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB and is elpida memory Polaris BIOS Editor 1.4 don't recognize strap

480.zip 111k .zip file

can someone help change straps from 1625 mhz to 2000mhz strap


----------



## Felix39

Anybody have info about the exact values needed in Polaris Bios Editor for the GPU Mv section?

I ask because, to me it seems the first frequency has the correct voltage, namely, for 300 Mhz I have 800 Mv, but for all the rest, the numbers are in some other shape or form (608 Mhz has 65282??)

Anyone modified those Mv fields? An if yes, what values, or what formula was used for determining the correct ones?

Help would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## webtag

HI!
I own a XFX RX480 GTR Black Edition. I have a problem when trying to use a custom bios. After flashing the custom bios the system won't post and I get a beeping message from my mobo. What can cause this?
Driver 16.9.2


----------



## mattliston

Did you backup your original BIOS?

flash that back on.

Then if it works, use above info in post #672 and go that route. That should open up the opportunity to further test the card's real capabilities


----------



## webtag

I did flash back to the original bios, and the card boots normally. I tried what was described in post #672 without luck. The power limit stayed at 0%. Tried with values 64 and 96


----------



## mattliston

I just did #672

here is what I did for as much fool proofness as possible.

Downloaded and installed MSI AB

right-clicked desktop, went to radeon settings.

reset card settings

exited radeon settings.

open MSI AB

click reset settings (counter-clockwise arrow)

Rebooted.

let desktop chill for a minute after boot.

Open MSI AB, opened settings, clicked "extend overclocking limits"

Rebooted

went to regedit from run menu, note, I did the right click and "run administrator"

use the find function, copied the reg entry above without the brackets.

Mine showed a 0000 and a 0001, presumably 0000 for my rx480, and 0001 for my 370

single left click on 0000 or whatever 4 digit number is top there.

on right, regedit will show options

scroll down to the softpowerplay table

right click, choose modify

I went down to line 18, and over to the right. highlight the number there. My number was 14. I highlighted 14, typed 32, and that was it.

Rebooted, gave desktop a minute to settle, opened up MSI AB, boom, settings allowed!. Closed MSI AB, BOOM, power limti allowed to 150%, memory to 2600MHz

Lemme know if that works for ya, sometimes it takes a different view point to click. It does for me quite often lol

EDIT this allows setting the power limit TO 150%, not actually making it 150%

Radeon settings still showed 0% for me, but allows me to set up to 150% now. Its set right now at 150% and currently running heaven benchmark to get some heat


----------



## hunabku

Yeaaa
@generaleramon.
New sapphire's with elpida memory.
Could we see an update for polaris editor?








Thanks!


----------



## dolleminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Anybody have info about the exact values needed in Polaris Bios Editor for the GPU Mv section?
> 
> I ask because, to me it seems the first frequency has the correct voltage, namely, for 300 Mhz I have 800 Mv, but for all the rest, the numbers are in some other shape or form (608 Mhz has 65282??)
> 
> Anyone modified those Mv fields? An if yes, what values, or what formula was used for determining the correct ones?
> 
> Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


@flex39 that is because Sapphire does not have power control like ASUS ROG RX 480.
If you want to change the Mv of each core you should download Watttool VRMtool.

@simcity You can download HxD and find the 2000/2000 strap and replace it with the 1625/2000 strap


----------



## dolleminer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrplc*
> 
> I have 2 x Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB, and one of them gives 3-4 memory errors per day (ethereum mining workload), at stock memory clocks. I even have the feeling that the error rate is lower at 2050 MHz, than at 2000.
> 
> The other goes happily to 2250 without errors for days, but with a catch: in must be put at 100% load at stock clocks, and then, manually set in wattman, to 2250 MHz. After 24-48 hours, suddenly, it starts giving errors, in the low hundreds per hour, until the GPU returns to idle, after that, it keeps giving zero errors at 2250 for days again.
> 
> Is it normal in this scenario to get errors at stock, even if they are a very small amount? Can a modded bios loose memory timings enough to get zero errors and still be gaining performance? What modification is needed in memory timings? Thanks.


@mrplc I am mine aswel but on the ethereum classic network. I never had the problem what you are facing. I run the Nitro's for 2 weeks stable right now. And I am still working on a better memory strap.
Your problem could be many things. Do you controll the fans by yourself or is it automatcly?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Anybody have info about the exact values needed in Polaris Bios Editor for the GPU Mv section?
> 
> I ask because, to me it seems the first frequency has the correct voltage, namely, for 300 Mhz I have 800 Mv, but for all the rest, the numbers are in some other shape or form (608 Mhz has 65282??)
> 
> Anyone modified those Mv fields? An if yes, what values, or what formula was used for determining the correct ones?
> 
> Help would be appreciated.
> 
> Cheers!


EVV Voltages based on leakage


----------



## agtugo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> 
> Yeah, i just bricked and un-bricked my card too. The 8GB flash worked correctly but re-flash to my 4GB backup just corrupted the card somehow, seems either a corrupt backup or a problem with ATIFlash.
> I used a CH341A programmer and a soic test clip.
> 
> Might be useful:
> BIOS chip is a Gigadevice GD25Q41B -> Datasheet
> 
> It's located on the back:


Which clip are you using for programming the GD25Q41B? pomona one?


----------



## generaleramon

someone with a reference 470(hynix/elpida) can test the vram bandwidth with OCLMembench(download section) and post the result ?

i want to test some mixed/tighter timings for the 470


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> someone with a reference 470(hynix/elpida) can test the vram bandwidth with OCLMembench(download section) and post the result ?
> 
> i want to test some mixed/tighter timings for the 470


I don't want to flash my stock bios but it's like 140gb/s when I tested yesterday


----------



## webtag

Well ****. Seems like my XFX card is throttling on voltage. Running +150 power limit and temp limit at 90C, the card throttles at any frequency (even 1200mhz) when trying +100(or 96 as it sets it to) mV when temps are at 80C. What to do?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webtag*
> 
> Well ****. Seems like my XFX card is throttling on voltage. Running +150 power limit and temp limit at 90C, the card throttles at any frequency (even 1200mhz) when trying +100(or 96 as it sets it to) mV when temps are at 80C. What to do?


better cooling or run less voltage, i think 94c is the max temp in bios. +100mv can get REALLY toasty on anything without good cooling.


----------



## mrplc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> @mrplc I am mine aswel but on the ethereum classic network. I never had the problem what you are facing. I run the Nitro's for 2 weeks stable right now. And I am still working on a better memory strap.
> Your problem could be many things. Do you controll the fans by yourself or is it automatcly?


@dolleminer Stability wise, the miner does not crash whatsoever, stable as a rock. The gpu memory errors (EDC) appear in HWiNFO64, as of right now, I have 6 memory errors after 70 hours of continuous flawless mining.

Both cards run at 900 [email protected] mV, 2000 MHz memory [email protected] mV.

The fans of the hottest card are set in wattman, at 1200-2200 rpm, average 1580 RPM, target temperature 70 ºC, average cpu temperature is 68 ºC. The cooler card is set 1200-2200,average 1570 RPM, target temperature 65 C, average 63 C. VRM temperature in both cards is 68 ºC.


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *webtag*
> 
> Well ****. Seems like my XFX card is throttling on voltage. Running +150 power limit and temp limit at 90C, the card throttles at any frequency (even 1200mhz) when trying +100(or 96 as it sets it to) mV when temps are at 80C. What to do?


you are too close to temp target limit

its not an abrupt clock down when running hot.

Id say it starts 10-15*C away from the max at the least.

It also sounds like too much voltage potentially.

my card shipped with a 1266MHz core clock, and with zero powerlimit increase, could not maintain that clock. I went from stock 1.175 core voltage to 1.100 and it maintained that 1266MHz clock no problem, did not flicker the slightest over 2 hours of heaven and valley

I suggest dropping your core voltage slightly, and retest. Ive seen reference cards hit 1375MHz on 1.150 volts, so there is merit to being conservative at times.


----------



## Felix39

EVV Voltages based on leakage

Thanks first of all for the reply!
Is there a way to lets say calculate a given mV (1000 for example) into that EVV format? Or could I simply put the mV values I want instead of the EVV for each state?


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i have problem change Strap my card is Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB and is elpida memory Polaris BIOS Editor 1.4 don't recognize strap
> 
> 480.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> can someone help change straps from 1625 mhz to 2000mhz strap


I have the same problem with my nitro 480 4GB elpida memory. how to do with this bug

here is original 480 4GB Elpida bios

Original-480-4GB-Elpida-bios.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i have problem change Strap my card is Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB and is elpida memory Polaris BIOS Editor 1.4 don't recognize strap
> 
> 480.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> can someone help change straps from 1625 mhz to 2000mhz strap


Later i'll do my best


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> i have problem change Strap my card is Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB and is elpida memory Polaris BIOS Editor 1.4 don't recognize strap
> 
> 480.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> can someone help change straps from 1625 mhz to 2000mhz strap


480.rom > ATOMBIOSReader.exe > 480.rom.txt
001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info) > Ram Type

H5GC4H24AJR (01 Hynix?)
EDW4032BABG (02 Elpida?)

A6BB-A826 Block

48 E8 01 *01* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 FF 1C 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 4A B4 07 00 48 C5 00 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 31 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 AE 8A 84 08 00 48 C6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F CB D4 08 00 4A E6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 CB 44 09 00 4A E6 00 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 CD D5 0A 00 4C 06 01 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 40 0D 03 01 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E CF 56 0C 00 4E 26 01 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17

A8F7-AA62 Block

48 E8 01 *02* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 59 32 70 55 0E 12 AD 8A 14 05 00 68 C3 00 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 04 C0 13 0E 20 25 51 24 2E 13 1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 6A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 95 05 00 6A E4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 04 C0 15 10 23 28 59 28 33 15 A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 6A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 05 00 6A E4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 04 C0 16 11 24 29 5C 29 35 15 F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 15 06 00 6A E4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 04 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15 C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16 98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 7D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 16 07 00 6C 07 01 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 00 AB 03 00 04 C0 1B 16 2C 31 71 31 3F 17 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 18 F7 7E 4F D0 55 12 19 46 50 17 08 00 6C 07 01 1D 0C 14 20 FA 89 80 AC 03 00 04 C0 1E 19 32 37 81 36 47 18

1625 Timings (01 Hynix?) on 2000Mhz Strap
40 0D 03 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16

1625 Timings (02 Elpida?) on 2000Mhz Strap
40 0D 03 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16

480MOD.zip 225k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> I have the same problem with my nitro 480 4GB elpida memory. how to do with this bug
> 
> here is original 480 4GB Elpida bios
> 
> Original-480-4GB-Elpida-bios.zip 111k .zip file


001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)

H5GC4H24AJR + EDW4032BABG

EllesmereMOD.zip 224k .zip file


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
> 
> H5GC4H24AJR + EDW4032BABG
> 
> EllesmereMOD.zip 224k .zip file


Thank you for your time but my video cards not working with this moded bios. I can OC memory to 2050 with MSI afterburner and they work. I have 5x480 4GB and every cards have 256kb bios , how simcity4 have 512kb bios on same video with elpida. I tryed and his moded bios but not working again.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Thank you for your time but my video cards not working with this moded bios. I can OC memory to 2050 with MSI afterburner and they work. I have 5x480 4GB and every cards have 256kb bios , how simcity4 have 512kb bios on same video with elpida. I tryed and his moded bios but not working again.


Maybe elpida ram can't do 2000+ with 1625 timings... Maybe 1750timings will work

512kb bios have 256kb empty space


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Maybe elpida ram can't do 2000+ with 1625 timings... Maybe 1750timings will work
> 
> 512kb bios have 256kb empty space


Now i change only this from 2250 to 2200 and video doesnt work. I think this bios is locked with any changes. I tryed every timing but now i know if change any numbers - video will not work. I hope im wrong couse i want to mod all my videos


----------



## generaleramon

1750 > 2000

EllesmereMOD2.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Now i change only this from 2250 to 2200 and video doesnt work. I think this bios is locked with any changes. I tryed every timing but now i know if change any numbers - video will not work. I hope im wrong couse i want to mod all my videos


no signal at all? or it does not load the drivers?


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> no signal at all? or it does not load the drivers?


Not loading drivers, video is live on device manager. Hhhmm i use 16.7.3 win10 64bit , may be i will try with other drivers


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Not loading drivers, video is live on device manager. Hhhmm i use 16.7.3 win10 64bit , may be i will try with other drivers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Not loading drivers, video is live on device manager. Hhhmm i use 16.7.3 win10 64bit , may be i will try with other drivers


16.9.1+ Drivers allow modded Bios


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 16.9.1+ Drivers allow modded Bios


Trayed all now in last 5 hours every drivers to 16.9.2 but with last 16.9.1 and 16.9.2 my rig freeze with your moded bios 1 or 2 after restart in first second in desktop mode. If i try with my PC only one video card on PCIE with no riser - video card dont have signal after flash. This is my job for today and i giveup







will w8 for any working moded bios for mining. 10x for your time


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Trayed all now in last 5 hours every drivers to 16.9.2 but with last 16.9.1 and 16.9.2 my rig freeze with your moded bios 1 or 2 after restart. If i try with my PC only one video card on PCIE with no riser - video card dont have signal after flash. This is my job for today and i giveup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will w8 for any working moded bios for mining. 10x for your time


try to mod your stock bios with polaris bios editor, change..let's say...the power limit or the max mem freq...and see if it work


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Reset the wattman setting before you flash.

For me, core and memory voltage doesnt change unless I go into wattman and manually set memory voltage.

I'm using 16.9.2 on Win10 x64. I'm going to downgrade to Win7 soon. I can't stand the constant windows updates. I literally have to set wattman for 11 cards everytime Windows10 updates.


----------



## stanchobs

Change only this from 65 to 64 in original bios and got this in my rig. If this video card will be in my only slot in PC wll be with no signal. Drivers are 16.9.2


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> Reset the wattman setting before you flash.
> 
> For me, core and memory voltage doesnt change unless I go into wattman and manually set memory voltage.
> 
> I'm using 16.9.2 on Win10 x64. I'm going to downgrade to Win7 soon. I can't stand the constant windows updates. I literally have to set wattman for 11 cards everytime Windows10 updates.


you dont like doing that? come on its like a little project you get to do a couple times a week


----------



## simcity4

this is my mod

480mod3ok.zip 111k .zip file

this work on my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB elpida
thanks generaleramon


----------



## Heardalis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> this is my mod
> 
> 480mod3ok.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> this work on my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB elpida
> thanks generaleramon


u got any extra speed with that rom ?
I got a 470 Nitro 4gb with Elpida memory.

the problem is @ the checksum. ATM the 1.4 Bios reader cant check it right.
When i edit the rom with a HEX editor i can change the straps. I change the 2000 straps with the 1750. ( the 1500 straps doesnt work @2000 )
Everything looks fine when i flash it. But nothing change! same speed.
When i check the modded rom with the Polaris Editor i saw that the checksum is not valid. I try to save it and then flash again... but @ this time no boot at all.
So i flash it back to the stock rom.
I search many websites for a manuel checksum. It seems possible but dunno how to do it and add it on the right line.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> this is my mod
> 
> 480mod3ok.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> this work on my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro + OC 4GB elpida
> thanks generaleramon


The bios i've made it's working? What's in this bios?


----------



## afaque

So my new rx 480 faced this 100% fan speed issue, i dont know why, i was just surfing the internet and suddenly fans ramps up to 100% and after that no control over my gpu fan, restarted pc and the fan was 100% then started msi afterburner and it was able to adjust the fan speed. Dont noe what the heck is this. Many people seem to be having this fan issue. Any solutions as of yet?


----------



## simcity4

your mod bios don't work i think checksum problem .
I made 480mod3ok thanks to your info and is 1750 strap on 2000 MHz ,is little better ethmine made 26mh at core 1035 MHZ memory 2000mhz


----------



## teosc

Hi guys, my red devil 480 begins to throttling by 78c.
I have already verified that goes into throttling exclusively for temperatures, in fact if I imposed the fans at 100% and I keep under 70c, the frequency remains stable.

The max temp is set to 90c in the bios but I understand that the vga begins to go into throttling already 10-15c before.

According to you to eliminate the throttling can be set "max temp" to 105c, while taking forever safety shutdown temp to 94c ???


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> Hi guys, my red devil 480 begins to throttling by 78c.
> I have already verified that goes into throttling exclusively for temperatures, in fact if I imposed the fans at 100% and I keep under 70c, the frequency remains stable.
> 
> The max temp is set to 90c in the bios but I understand that the vga begins to go into throttling already 10-15c before.
> 
> According to you to eliminate the throttling can be set "max temp" to 105c, while taking forever safety shutdown temp to 94c ???


Do not increase Max temps on the red devil. It's VRMs won't do well increasing board helps and if youre getting that hot I can only assume you're overclocking. Check HWinfo for VRM temps as the red devil is VERY vrm temps sensitive


----------



## teosc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Do not increase Max temps on the red devil. It's VRMs won't do well increasing board helps and if youre getting that hot I can only assume you're overclocking. Check HWinfo for VRM temps as the red devil is VERY vrm temps sensitive


Thanks for the immediate response, the VRM during heaven reach 85c.

Of course in overclock with +96mv and 1440mhz.
But the throttling will not operate only according to the temperature or the power limit? Also with vrm temp?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> Thanks for the immediate response, the VRM during heaven reach 85c.
> 
> Of course in overclock with +96mv and 1440mhz.
> But the throttling will not operate only according to the temperature or the power limit? Also with vrm temp?


Your VRMs are struggling at the temperature is likely as the output current begins to tank as it gets hotteron the Powercolor card. What are you using to test because if youre using furmark, kombuster, or OCCT you will kill your mosfets. Reduce your core clock and voltage till you can maintain it because you cannot run that 24/7


----------



## teosc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Your VRMs are struggling at the temperature is likely as the output current begins to tank as it gets hotteron the Powercolor card. What are you using to test because if youre using furmark, kombuster, or OCCT you will kill your mosfets. Reduce your core clock and voltage till you can maintain it because you cannot run that 24/7


ok, thank you very much.
However, it seems strange that the vga start throttling for vrm to 85c.
It seems to me that as 78c temperatures on GPU and 85c on vrm are normal, especially on vrm where the maximum should be 105c if I remember correctly.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teosc*
> 
> ok, thank you very much.
> However, it seems strange that the vga start throttling for vrm to 85c.
> It seems to me that as 78c temperatures on GPU and 85c on vrm are normal, especially on vrm where the maximum should be 105c if I remember correctly.


Not on Powercolor it isn't sir, your realistic max VRM temps for that overclock on it are 70c or less. Reference VRMs specs aren't the same as AIB VRMs specs. Powercolor uses far weaker VRMs that are more temperature sensitive. If you want to push higher get the Asus Strix/return your power color because everyone else has better VRMs, Asus being top dog

For reference at those vrm temps your Powercolor does 180a current, the Asus does 360a literally 2 times better. At 100c Powercolor gets even worse and Asus can do that all the way to 125c

The Asus power IR stages reach peak efficiency at 1.2v, and in the 1.2-1.25v you should be at the max efficiency and max you can cool on air.


----------



## mrplc

What about the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ VRM's? Are they good?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrplc*
> 
> What about the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ VRM's? Are they good?


You're fine lol not the best but pretty good it uses 40a power IR stages similar to Asus. Very clean good power just not as over powered


----------



## afaque

Does anyone here know, if XFX updates its gpu bios or not? And where on their website is the gpu bios section? PLZ


----------



## Arbiter Odie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> EVV Voltages based on leakage
> 
> Thanks first of all for the reply!
> Is there a way to lets say calculate a given mV (1000 for example) into that EVV format? Or could I simply put the mV values I want instead of the EVV for each state?


I'm in the same boat here. Anybody have any ideas?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arbiter Odie*
> 
> I'm in the same boat here. Anybody have any ideas?


Same. Only thing thats holding me back from a 1450mhz 24X7 stable clock since no overclocking software apply voltage correctly after restarting windows.


----------



## kamil018

Hello,
Any chances to update PBE so it would read New Sapphire's with Elpida memory correctly?
Or atleast place Warning so people don't use it on those cards cause it makes big problems ( for me instant windows crashes on loading screen till placed card in other computer and then flashed it to original BIOS).


----------



## stanchobs

I use MSI afterburner for all rigs now and w8 for new PBE. This is my best result 100-110 watt per 480 and 26.5MH


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arbiter Odie*
> 
> I'm in the same boat here. Anybody have any ideas?


Yes,put the mV values you want instead of the EVV values


----------



## ritutu

please make strap 1500 to 1625, 1750 and 2000 please please.


----------



## ritutu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 480.rom > ATOMBIOSReader.exe > 480.rom.txt
> 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info) > Ram Type
> 
> H5GC4H24AJR (01 Hynix?)
> EDW4032BABG (02 Elpida?)
> 
> A6BB-A826 Block
> 
> 48 E8 01 *01* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 FF 1C 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 4A B4 07 00 48 C5 00 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 31 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 AE 8A 84 08 00 48 C6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F CB D4 08 00 4A E6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 CB 44 09 00 4A E6 00 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 CD D5 0A 00 4C 06 01 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 40 0D 03 01 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E CF 56 0C 00 4E 26 01 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17
> 
> A8F7-AA62 Block
> 
> 48 E8 01 *02* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 59 32 70 55 0E 12 AD 8A 14 05 00 68 C3 00 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 04 C0 13 0E 20 25 51 24 2E 13 1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 6A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 95 05 00 6A E4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 04 C0 15 10 23 28 59 28 33 15 A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 6A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 05 00 6A E4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 04 C0 16 11 24 29 5C 29 35 15 F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 15 06 00 6A E4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 04 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15 C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16 98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 7D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 16 07 00 6C 07 01 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 00 AB 03 00 04 C0 1B 16 2C 31 71 31 3F 17 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 18 F7 7E 4F D0 55 12 19 46 50 17 08 00 6C 07 01 1D 0C 14 20 FA 89 80 AC 03 00 04 C0 1E 19 32 37 81 36 47 18
> 
> 1625 Timings (01 Hynix?) on 2000Mhz Strap
> 40 0D 03 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16
> 
> 1625 Timings (02 Elpida?) on 2000Mhz Strap
> 40 0D 03 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16
> 
> 480MOD.zip 225k .zip file


Please make bios with 1500 strap to 1625, 1750, 2000


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simcity4*
> 
> your mod bios don't work i think checksum problem .
> I made 480mod3ok thanks to your info and is 1750 strap on 2000 MHz ,is little better ethmine made 26mh at core 1035 MHZ memory 2000mhz


What have you used to fix the checksum?


----------



## Heardalis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> What have you used to fix the checksum?


U can flash the modded Bios without check the checksum.
I done it with the 470 4 gb. I change the timings on HEX ( 2000 with 1750) but didnt let it check with the Polaris Bios editor.
I just flash it after safe in Hex.
It works but there is no difference on the speed.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Heardalis*
> 
> U can flash the modded Bios without check the checksum.
> I done it with the 470 4 gb. I change the timings on HEX ( 2000 with 1750) but didnt let it check with the Polaris Bios editor.
> I just flash it after safe in Hex.
> It works but there is no difference on the speed.


So it doesn't really work


----------



## generaleramon

[email protected] Core / [email protected] Mem (1625/1750Timings)

14650pt My best Firestrike GPU score


----------



## Vento041

Hi i've a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB (BIos duimp:

ShappireRX480NitroOC8GB.zip 108k .zip file
) I'd like to try the mem timings mod, 1650 timings on 2000 strap. Should I use the timings provided from the 1st post?

These are my stock timings (1625/ 1750 / 2000):

1625 ||| 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
2000 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
as you see my 1625 and 1750 straps are a bit different from the one provided in the 1st post:

1625 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
What timings should I use (mine or from the 1st post)? If I put the 1625 timings on the 2000 strap, should also copy them in the 1750?

My card has a dual bios switch, if bad flash happen, to recover my card can I:

Turn off PC
Switch to the working bios
Turn on PC
Boot to DOS boot-able USB
Switch to the bad bios (while the PC is still on, waiting for inputs)
AtiFlash.... balsh blah blah... restore my old dump
Turn off PC
Be happy cuz my card work again?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Hi i've a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB (BIos duimp:
> 
> ShappireRX480NitroOC8GB.zip 108k .zip file
> ) I'd like to try the mem timings mod, 1650 timings on 2000 strap. Should I use the timings provided from the 1st post?
> 
> These are my stock timings (1625/ 1750 / 2000):
> 
> 1625 ||| 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 2000 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> as you see my 1625 and 1750 straps are a bit different from the one provided in the 1st post:
> 
> 1625 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> What timings should I use (mine or from the 1st post)? If I put the 1625 timings on the 2000 strap, should also copy them in the 1750?
> 
> My card has a dual bios switch, if bad flash happen, to recover my card can I:
> 
> Turn off PC
> Switch to the working bios
> Turn on PC
> Boot to DOS boot-able USB
> Switch to the bad bios (while the PC is still on, waiting for inputs)
> AtiFlash.... balsh blah blah... restore my old dump
> Turn off PC
> Be happy cuz my card work again?


My timings are a mix of 1625 and 2000 or 1750/2000. Pure 1625 o 1750 are tighter....So use:

1625 ||| 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17

Just put the "timing set" you prefer in the 2000Mhz strap and flash


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> [email protected] Core / [email protected] Mem (1625/1750Timings)
> 
> 14650pt My best Firestrike GPU score


[email protected]@1.235 ...... at anything under [email protected] mine freezes instantly


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> My timings are a mix of 1625 and 2000 or 1750/2000. Pure 1625 o 1750 are tighter....So use:
> 
> 1625 ||| 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 1750 ||| 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 
> Just put the "timing set" you prefer in the 2000Mhz strap and flash


Ty for the fast reply







just some other questions. How did you come with these values? I see that you mixed some from my 2000 strap and some from my 1625, but how? Is there some guide? Each byte (or group of them) means something (of course) like tREFI, CAS, and all (or some of) the values from the common desktop RAM (I think), is there a way to know what byte does what?

Any clue about the bios recovery process with a dual bios card?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *greytoad*
> 
> I'm currently troubleshooting my powerlimit problem as having started with the 16.9.2/16.9.1 driver recognizing AB's changes to the pp_PHMSoftPowerPlayTable as a custom bios and throttling to the same 20% power limit that the new driver does on cards using a custom bios. Not saying that's what's happening, but if true that would mean EMBD would have the same problem and ASUS Tweak and the same when using a reg file.


I had some strange permance loss.. firestrike benchmark at high clocks, and the result was only a few points more than at stock; tomb raider benchmark also had less fps. However, Afterburner showed no drops in voltage or clock rate, but the Performance was nearly stock. After a reboot, everything was fine again, until it wasn't. I didn't looked any further into it, but it really seems that there is a problem.

I am just wondering why AMD would do that, that's not exactly full control. Even nvidia wouldn't complain about shunt mods or bios-flashing.. why is AMD, who wanted to start a rebellion, doing this? And they should know by now, that there is a signed asus bios with 225W for ref cards out there.. maybe i really have to use that one.

edit:
ok.. had 500 points less than usual, without any mod.. reboot still fixes it. maybe some other issue, i don't care right now, but i'll keep an eye..


----------



## ritutu

Edited 480 4Gb Elpida in Hex and flash (1500 to 1625, 1750 2000)

stock 25.5mhs ETh, after flash 29mhs (1100/2000mhz)


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> So it doesn't really work


Say a checksum is not correct on rom, you share this rom, someone downloads it, a corruption happens from download/some system error on pc, member force flashes it = borked card/hassle to unbrick.


----------



## kamil018

On this thread user Sony87 posted working Elipda Ram BIOS, flashed it and its pretty awersome but he used high voltage offsets, can someone bring them to "default" values (about -50 mV) or remove hard implemendation of voltage offset from value 4 to 0?

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10299/470-nitro-4-gb-elpida-memory#latest


----------



## hunabku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kamil018*
> 
> On this thread user Sony87 posted working Elipda Ram BIOS, flashed it and its pretty awersome but he used high voltage offsets, can someone bring them to "default" values (about -50 mV) or remove hard implemendation of voltage offset from value 4 to 0?
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10299/470-nitro-4-gb-elpida-memory#latest


What? Cant you try yourself with wattool?


----------



## kamil018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunabku*
> 
> What? Cant you try yourself with wattool?


Ofcourse i can, but, after restart (and windows 10 restarts soo often) these settings won't previal.. and when im not in home to set them back there is big difference in power consumption. Now its 800 W for 170 MH in dual mode with mine settings. It takes about 980 W from Wall with maximum -96 mV that i can set in MSI afterburner (and this is applied after any restart) Without it its about 1150+ W. Have 6x rx 470 4 GB


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> My card has a dual bios switch, if bad flash happen, to recover my card can I:
> 
> Turn off PC
> Switch to the working bios
> Turn on PC
> Boot to DOS boot-able USB
> Switch to the bad bios (while the PC is still on, waiting for inputs)
> AtiFlash.... balsh blah blah... restore my old dump
> Turn off PC
> Be happy cuz my card work again?


If you have bad flash, all you need to do is:
1) Switch off PC
2) Switch to second/backup vBIOS and boot up your PC
3) When Windows boots switch to bad vBIOS
4) Open ATiWinflash and flash to stock/working vBIOS
5) Reboot and enjoy your fully working card like nothing happens.

I did this as I try to flash to RX 480 vBIOS on my RX 470 and it simply won't boot


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> If you have bad flash, all you need to do is:
> 1) Switch off PC
> 2) Switch to second/backup vBIOS and boot up your PC
> 3) When Windows boots switch to bad vBIOS
> 4) Open ATiWinflash and flash to stock/working vBIOS
> 5) Reboot and enjoy your fully working card like nothing happens.
> 
> I did this as I try to flash to RX 480 vBIOS on my RX 470 and it simply won't boot


Does the fan on the RX 470 still run after the bad flash? Also does the RX 470 show up in Windows?


----------



## 010101

Sapphire.RX480.8192.Nitrogpuz.zip 108k .zip file


Hi guys ! im a niubie here... I have a Sapphiere Nitro + 8Gb version. Not the OC version.... my core clock in stock is 1306mhz. So i wonder why is the better? flash the nitro+oc bios and then try to changue de timinings for the momory? o just use my actual bios?
Changue the timings for memory is usefool for gaming and benching? or just for mining?

Sorry for my english... just sucks









Cheers


----------



## vlatko175

Can you put your rom here please for test.
Thank's


----------



## vlatko175

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ritutu*
> 
> Edited 480 4Gb Elpida in Hex and flash (1500 to 1625, 1750 2000)
> 
> stock 25.5mhs ETh, after flash 29mhs (1100/2000mhz)


Can you please put your rom here for test.

Thank's


----------



## blue198444

System:
SAPPHIRE NITRO RADEON RX 470 8G
ASRock H61Pro BTC Mainboard LGA 1155
Intel Celeron G1610, 2x 2,6GHz
4 GB RAM
Super Flower Leadex 80 Plus Platinum 8Pack Edt. Netzteil - 2000 Watt
Ubuntu 1604 / Windows 10 Pro
Claymore's Dual Ethereum AMD+NVIDIA GPU Miner v7.2

I measure the power consumption with a calibrated electricity Watt meter

idel Modus Windows 10 Pro - 50 watt , Ubuntu 63 Watt

Test 54:

27,3 MHS @ 144 Watt from the Wall (ca 50 Watt System) = 97 Watt GPU only (GPUZ 61 Watt) -> 97 / 27,3 -> 3,55 W / MHS

lg blue


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Does the fan on the RX 470 still run after the bad flash? Also does the RX 470 show up in Windows?


As far as I remember I don't notice the fan is spinning. It won't boot at all after bad flash so I can't check whether it detected in Windows or not.

P.S: Your avatar reminds me of my ex, she loves that cat GIF. Man, that was 7 years ago....but now I'm married and have a son.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> As far as I remember I don't notice the fan is spinning. It won't boot at all after bad flash so I can't check whether it detected in Windows or not.
> 
> P.S: Your avatar reminds me of my ex, she loves that cat GIF. Man, that was 7 years ago....but now I'm married and have a son.


But you still remember your ex. I'm having the same problem with my RX 480. It isn't booting and the fan isn't spinning. I put my R9 390 in along with the RX 480 and saw that it wasn't getting recognized in windows. Can you let me know if the fan is spinning on your card or not?


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> But you still remember your ex. I'm having the same problem with my RX 480. It isn't booting and the fan isn't spinning. I put my R9 390 in along with the RX 480 and saw that it wasn't getting recognized in windows. Can you let me know if the fan is spinning on your card or not?


Well, she's with me for almost 6 years. I flash the bad vBIOS and rebooted, the fan not spinning and my motherboard debug LED shows error B2 which is "Legacy Option ROM Initialization" error.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> Well, she's with me for almost 6 years. I flash the bad vBIOS and rebooted, the fan not spinning and my motherboard debug LED shows error B2 which is "Legacy Option ROM Initialization" error.


Buddy I'm in the same boat as you. Have you tried using another GPU to boot into windows and to see if the RX 480 gets recognized in windows?


----------



## nX3NTY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Buddy I'm in the same boat as you. Have you tried using another GPU to boot into windows and to see if the RX 480 gets recognized in windows?


It won't get recognize in Windows if I'm using integrated graphics. This is similar story to my HD 5850.


----------



## hunabku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> It won't get recognize in Windows if I'm using integrated graphics. This is similar story to my HD 5850.


Did you try the bootable version of atiflash?
There is a guide in techpowerup forums:Atiflash tutorial
Try it with that, when you boot on the flash drive enter the atiflash -i command to see if it shows up in the list and then try flashing.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nX3NTY*
> 
> It won't get recognize in Windows if I'm using integrated graphics. This is similar story to my HD 5850.


It should get recognized even if you're using integrated graphics.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunabku*
> 
> Did you try the bootable version of atiflash?
> There is a guide in techpowerup forums:Atiflash tutorial
> Try it with that, when you boot on the flash drive enter the atiflash -i command to see if it shows up in the list and then try flashing.


Does that version support the RX 480? Even when it was fine, it would never get recognized in DOS which is why we always had to use command prompt within windows to flash a bios onto the RX 480.


----------



## hunabku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Does that version support the RX 480? Even when it was fine, it would never get recognized in DOS which is why we always had to use command prompt within windows to flash a bios onto the RX 480.


There is a link here in the first post under downloads section, version 2.74, i bet this works. Just use the techpowerup guide to make a bootable dos flash disk out of it.
Best of luck!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> But you still remember your ex. I'm having the same problem with my RX 480. It isn't booting and the fan isn't spinning. I put my R9 390 in along with the RX 480 and saw that it wasn't getting recognized in windows. Can you let me know if the fan is spinning on your card or not?


When you did this I'm supposing you gave the command in windows CLI to flash RX 480?


----------



## slammerjam

Does anyone have the Bios of the GTR Black? I flashed the Bios of the normal Black Edition, but then only my Displayport worked, couldn't get the DVI to work. So I'm back to stock for now.
Also the GTR Black has a slightly higher clock.


----------



## BromoL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slammerjam*
> 
> Does anyone have the Bios of the GTR Black? I flashed the Bios of the normal Black Edition, but then only my Displayport worked, couldn't get the DVI to work. So I'm back to stock for now.
> Also the GTR Black has a slightly higher clock.


TechPowerUps VGA bios collection is a great source: link.


----------



## slammerjam

Thx, for some reason I didn't find it before. Already flashed it, works great, 3DMark is improved.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> When you did this I'm supposing you gave the command in windows CLI to flash RX 480?


Yes cause no matter what version of atiflash through does I used of never recognized the RX 480 so the only option was to flash within windows.


----------



## Mode77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes cause no matter what version of atiflash through does I used of never recognized the RX 480 so the only option was to flash within windows.


Try some 97 or later mobo, I had a lot of issues with these cards and older mobos. ( H97, H110, 150 and 170 are good here ) And earlier mobos often do not see GEN 3 cards


----------



## 007deniska

My voltage settings in the bios are not used by the graphics card until I come in and not change the voltage wattman . Noticed it when installing the new driver . Is there a solution ? Thank you


----------



## reapert

ok since i saw somebody wanted to do a timings mod for rx 470 . i had an issue with memory oc when i entered the speed mhz(i forget what i used last) into polaris bios editor after using 1625 and 1500 straps in pbe 1.4. artifacts and blackscreens.

the only reason i did this was i no longer want to preload AMD settings into memory. i just wanted the raw gpu and drivers.

i have the current bios mod i have and the raw bios from t.p.u. (pcREDdevilrx470highoc.rom and Powercolor.RX470.4096.160721.rom)
http://www.filedropper.com/reddevilrx470


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PunkX 1*
> 
> Yes cause no matter what version of atiflash through does I used of never recognized the RX 480 so the only option was to flash within windows.


"pure DOS" version of AtiFlash does not work on Fiji onwards, ie where you place it on a bootable USB with DOS. As the "pure DOS" versions of ATiFlash lack support for Fiji onwards, Tonga was pretty much the last GPU supported by "pure DOS" ATiFlash (v4.18 has Tonga support others don't).

ATiWinFlash has 2 exe , one is Windows GUI and other Windows CLI (ie windows command prompt), the Windows CLI exe will not work in "pure DOS" (ie bootable USB with DOS). ATiWinFlash Windows CLI has the same commands as "pure DOS" AtiFlash.

When you do below what do you see? (only need info from one of the methods)

Method 1 - ATiWinFlash Windows GUI

i) make a shortcut to AtiWinFlash.
ii) in shortcut properties set Run as administrator
iii) in shortcut properties target box just after AtiWinflash.exe place -i (example c:\atiflash\ATIWinflash.exe -i) note the space between exe and - .
iv) run shortcut and view/upload screenshot.

Method 2 - ATiWinFlash Windows CLI

i) open a command prompt with Administrator rights.
ii) navigate to where AtiWinflash is located using *CD* command (example cd c:\atiwinflash).
iii) enter command atiflash -i and view/upload screenshot.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> "pure DOS" version of AtiFlash does not work on Fiji onwards, ie where you place it on a bootable USB with DOS. As the "pure DOS" versions of ATiFlash lack support for Fiji onwards, Tonga was pretty much the last GPU supported by "pure DOS" ATiFlash (v4.18 has Tonga support others don't).
> 
> ATiWinFlash has 2 exe , one is Windows GUI and other Windows CLI (ie windows command prompt), the Windows CLI exe will not work in "pure DOS" (ie bootable USB with DOS). ATiWinFlash Windows CLI has the same commands as "pure DOS" AtiFlash.
> 
> When you do below what do you see? (only need info from one of the methods)
> 
> Method 1 - ATiWinFlash Windows GUI
> 
> i) make a shortcut to AtiWinFlash.
> ii) in shortcut properties set Run as administrator
> iii) in shortcut properties target box just after AtiWinflash.exe place -i (example c:\atiflash\ATIWinflash.exe -i) note the space between exe and - .
> iv) run shortcut and view/upload screenshot.
> 
> Method 2 - ATiWinFlash Windows CLI
> 
> i) open a command prompt with Administrator rights.
> ii) navigate to where AtiWinflash is located using *CD* command (example cd c:\atiwinflash).
> iii) enter command atiflash -i and view/upload screenshot.


So there is no way to flash it in pure dos? The problem is that the RX 480 after the bad flash doesn't get recognized within windows so it doesn't show up as an adapter to flash a bios to.


----------



## gupsterg

No way in "pure DOS" (currently).

What is result of test I outlined?

Only other tool you can use to flash bios chip is FlashCAT, sometimes referred to as BlackCat USB. I think the RX 480 uses a SOIC8 chip so you'd need clip, I have not used the tool but read about it being used on Hawaii and older cards. Basically USB cable from PC to the FlashCAT board, then clip from FlashCAT board to bios chip, then FlashCAT flash it. Bios chip does not need to be desoldered, GPU will be removed from PC when flashing (this is method I read).


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No way in "pure DOS" (currently).
> 
> What is result of test I outlined?
> 
> Only other tool you can use to flash bios chip is FlashCAT, sometimes referred to as BlackCat USB. I think the RX 480 uses a SOIC8 chip so you'd need clip, I have not used the tool but read about it being used on Hawaii and older cards. Basically USB cable from PC to the FlashCAT board, then clip from FlashCAT board to bios chip, then FlashCAT flash it. Bios chip does not need to be desoldered, GPU will be removed from PC when flashing (this is method I read).


I tried method 2 which you suggested but it only recognizes my R9 390 and fails to mention the RX 480.


----------



## gupsterg

OK, cheers for info.

Besides RMA, only option is FlashCAT then.


----------



## PunkX 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK, cheers for info.
> 
> Besides RMA, only option is FlashCAT then.


Thanks will have to consider that then.


----------



## stanchobs

Who can help me with 480 4GB Elpida strap in these days? I cant make or find working bios for mining.

Original-480-4GB-Elpida-bios.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## leetrung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stanchobs*
> 
> Who can help me with 480 4GB Elpida strap in these days? I cant make or find working bios for mining.
> 
> Original-480-4GB-Elpida-bios.zip 111k .zip file


This bios is wrong. Take another one


----------



## bill1971

I wonder if can I flash this bios,from xfx,will have same results?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWASNajSdpg
looks amazing!


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BromoL*
> 
> TechPowerUps VGA bios collection is a great source: link.


the way to flash is atiflash?like r290?


----------



## mattliston

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I wonder if can I flash this bios,from xfx,will have same results?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWASNajSdpg
> looks amazing!


I have the same card as Jay, and mine wont get stable at or above 1375MHz.

He difnitely won the silicon lottery on that one, or XFX was saving the seriously good bins for later cards


----------



## vlatko175

Modded bios: Saphire RX 480 4gb elpida :



1100 / 2000
Claymore : ETH 29MH/S + SIA 435MH/S


----------



## kamil018

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlatko175*
> 
> Modded bios: Saphire RX 480 4gb elpida :
> 
> 
> 
> 1100 / 2000
> Claymore : ETH 29MH/S + SIA 435MH/S


and how many power at Wall?


----------



## ready4live

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlatko175*
> 
> Modded bios: Saphire RX 480 4gb elpida :
> 1100 / 2000
> Claymore : ETH 29MH/S + SIA 435MH/S


Share that modded bios for us, please!


----------



## ritutu

Moded bios in Hex Edit0r.

I moded bios all AMD Rx 480 and 470 graphic card, sapphire, asus, msi xfx, gigabyte, powercolor send me PM.


----------



## vlatko175

~ 400w 2 card's + system pc


----------



## ritutu

hmmm gpu-z voltage ?eth or eth+ sia?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Is the mod improved memory timings?


----------



## ritutu

yes


----------



## mrg66

Please let's BIOS 8GB version:

Sapphire NITRO+ RX 480


----------



## kikibu

I just modded my original bios of my MSI RX 470 4G to have the 1500 timings. When I flash the computer starts and works fine but during POST the motherboard gives me 3 long beeps. I flashed back the original bios and the beeps are gone. Flashing a freshly modded bios and again, the beeps. Does anyone know how to fix this except for just disconnecting the motherboard speaker? The beeps are rather alarming. Thanks!


----------



## ritutu

You need edit bios in HEx, your moded bios has invalid cheksum.

I Edit bios in Hex and works fine.


----------



## SeGram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vlatko175*
> 
> Modded bios: Saphire RX 480 4gb elpida :
> 
> 
> 
> 1100 / 2000
> Claymore : ETH 29MH/S + SIA 435MH/S


Share the rom pls


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ritutu*
> 
> You need edit bios in HEx, your moded bios has invalid cheksum.
> 
> I Edit bios in Hex and works fine.


Hi, can you share a bios mod for the 480 nitro+? for gaming... not mining thanks!


----------



## Aleistermarley

Hi all
I recently got some cheap cards for mining - Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 with 4GB of Elpida memory which was originally clocked at 1750MHz.

As Polaris Editor doesn't work with Elpida cards, i started fiddling around with the Hexeditor and managed to copy the 1500MHz memory timing straps to the higher ones.
Now my test card is running smoothly @ 29+MH/s while drawing only 77 Watts over the PCIe lines while clocking @ 1145/2050MHz









Feel free to test my BIOS at your own risk.
All modding was done with switch on "silent mode" (towards the connector plate).
Use atiwflash as usual.

Screenshot: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXgi0nq5FmrSwmSN
BIOS: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXd1uJwBK1TIG1xw

have fun
al

edit: files now external.


----------



## sfdgasf87

It seems I cannot download from this forum (is it because I'm new?), can you upload file somewhere else?


----------



## hunabku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> Hi all
> I recently got some cheap cards for mining - Sapphire Nitro+ with 4GB of Elpida memory which was originally clocked at 1750MHz.
> 
> As Polaris Editor doesn't work with Elpida cards, i started fiddling around with the Hexeditor and managed to copy the 1500MHz memory straps to the higher ones.
> Now my test card is running smoothly @ 29+MH/s while drawing only 77 Watts over the PCIe lines while clocking @ 1145/2050MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to test my BIOS at your own risk.
> All modding was done with switch on "silent mode" (towards the connector plate).
> Use atiwflash as usual.
> 
> 480nitro.jpg 163k .jpg file
> 
> 
> almarley.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> have fun
> al


Opening the pic gives an error.
Did you edit only the straps in hex?''
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> All modding was done with switch on "silent mode" (towards the connector plate).


is there any difference which bios straps you edit? I mean when you edit straps and other values in wattool, the effect should be the same for both bioses, or am i wrong?
Can anyone give some insight for this?


----------



## SeGram

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sfdgasf87*
> 
> It seems I cannot download from this forum (is it because I'm new?), can you upload file somewhere else?


same here, pls


----------



## kikibu

I got my MSI RX 470 Gaming 4G stable for 1-hour now, I:
1. Modded original bios via Polaris Bios Editor to 1500Mhz timings copied throughout 2000Mhz.
2. Set WattTool to 1100Mhz/925mV on Core, and 2000Mhz/1000mV on Memory.
3. Claymore mining single GPU ETH.

The reported ETH hashrate in Claymore is 28Mh/s stable. My pool is reporting 32MH/s but that's probably a mistake. I can reach 28.5 MH/s with original core clock, it would not improve my profitability rate given how much I pay for electricity. Temperature of GPU stays around 50 Celcius, which I am pretty content with.

I have 2 questions I hope you guys could help me with.
1. @Ritutu was so kind to point out that my motherboard bios beeps at system boot are due to an invalid Checksum on my modded Bios. Could someone explain or guide me through the process of (re-)verifying the Checksum for me? I would greatly appreciate it!
2. I sometimes get a bunch of reported memory errors in HWiNFO64 at the start of the miner, and none after that, is this something to be worried about?


----------



## Aleistermarley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> Hi all
> I recently got some cheap cards for mining - Sapphire Nitro+ with 4GB of Elpida memory which was originally clocked at 1750MHz.
> 
> As Polaris Editor doesn't work with Elpida cards, i started fiddling around with the Hexeditor and managed to copy the 1500MHz memory timing straps to the higher ones.
> Now my test card is running smoothly @ 29+MH/s while drawing only 77 Watts over the PCIe lines while clocking @ 1145/2050MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to test my BIOS at your own risk.
> All modding was done with switch on "silent mode" (towards the connector plate).
> Use atiwflash as usual.
> 
> Screenshot: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXgi0nq5FmrSwmSN
> BIOS: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXd1uJwBK1TIG1xw
> 
> have fun
> al


edit: files now external.


----------



## Aleistermarley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hunabku*
> 
> Opening the pic gives an error.
> Did you edit only the straps in hex?''
> is there any difference which bios straps you edit? I mean when you edit straps and other values in wattool, the effect should be the same for both bioses, or am i wrong?
> Can anyone give some insight for this?


I only edited the memory timing straps above 1500 - everything else is original "silent mode" bios.
Memory timing is always modded via BIOS - no tool can do this in the live system.
I think its the main cause people are modding their bioses.


----------



## teomihsav

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> edit: files now external.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> Hi all
> I recently got some cheap cards for mining - Sapphire Nitro+ with 4GB of Elpida memory which was originally clocked at 1750MHz.
> 
> As Polaris Editor doesn't work with Elpida cards, i started fiddling around with the Hexeditor and managed to copy the 1500MHz memory timing straps to the higher ones.
> Now my test card is running smoothly @ 29+MH/s while drawing only 77 Watts over the PCIe lines while clocking @ 1145/2050MHz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Feel free to test my BIOS at your own risk.
> All modding was done with switch on "silent mode" (towards the connector plate).
> Use atiwflash as usual.
> 
> Screenshot: https://1drv.ms/i/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXgi0nq5FmrSwmSN
> BIOS: https://1drv.ms/u/s!AhVnWzjB8iG4lXd1uJwBK1TIG1xw
> 
> have fun
> al
> 
> edit: files now external.


Thanks man it worked it's tricky but it worked.


----------



## kikibu

So I managed to calculate the 32-Bit Checksum value of my original bios and modded timings using Polaris Bios Editor:
02908FB2 (43028402) (ORIGINAL)
02908EB2 (43028146) (MODDED)

As you can see, the modded is lower total. Seeing as there were only FF entries at the end I couldn't easily 'add' higher value characters to it.

I then went back to Polaris Bios Editor and changed the Fan Max from 2400 to 2500. When I recalculated the newly modded bios ROM with Hex Workshop Editor, I found the checksum was now the same as the original!

So I flashed that bios and alas! Still the VGA Bad Beeps coming from the motherboard... I then went into GPU-Z, dumped the newly flashed (modded) Bios and opened it up in Hex Editor and to my surprise, the Checksum had changed!

Does someone know what the hell is going on here? How can I fix the bad GPU beep problem? Many Thanks!


----------



## Diuscom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aleistermarley*
> 
> edit: files now external.


Sapphire Nitro 480 4GB Elpida.
Flash BIOS (almarley.rom) , atiflash_274.

Error: VBIOS image not found.









?


----------



## stanchobs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diuscom*
> 
> Sapphire Nitro 480 4GB Elpida.
> Flash BIOS (almarley.rom) , atiflash_274.
> 
> Error: VBIOS image not found.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Its same for me. Bios not working.
Error: VBIOS image not found


----------



## Aleistermarley

Maybe you have different hardware - GPUz must show 4G of Elpida Memory.
My card has PN: 299-2E347-100SA

i flashed with command line:
> atiwinflash -f -p 0 almarley.rom

MD5 of my rom is: 1f9e665e790df58349786a7db641ffb9 for checking
I'm on Win10x64 with Crimson-16.10.1 drivers. No further patching needed.


----------



## dobermann24

hey, im new here. I have a rx460 nitro 4gb. Any Stable OC Bios ? And any chance to unlock the stream processors (896). I dont find anything in this thread. Sorry for my bad englisch.^^


----------



## hunabku

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dobermann24*
> 
> hey, im new here. I have a rx460 nitro 4gb. Any Stable OC Bios ? And any chance to unlock the stream processors (896). I dont find anything in this thread. Sorry for my bad englisch.^^


download the wattool from first post. You dont need seperate bios for gaming.


----------



## FricoRico

Hi everyone, I've created an eGPU based on the RX480 in combination with the Akitio 2 PCIe box. The setup works flawlessly with latest AMD drivers. But in Mac OSX I run into power issues because of the PCIe power consumption issues, despite the hardware modifications to the PCIe power.

Would it be possible to flash the bios to make the fixes they did in the Windows drivers default for the graphics card? I suspect that this will fix my issues with Mac OS.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> Hi everyone, I've created an eGPU based on the RX480 in combination with the Akitio 2 PCIe box. The setup works flawlessly with latest AMD drivers. But in Mac OSX I run into power issues because of the PCIe power consumption issues, despite the hardware modifications to the PCIe power.
> 
> Would it be possible to flash the bios to make the fixes they did in the Windows drivers default for the graphics card? I suspect that this will fix my issues with Mac OS.


The "issue" was way over exaggerated, but beyond that are you using aib or reference? Should never be a thing on AIB boards as they tweaked the power delivery. Need more info and there is already a bios for reference cards.


----------



## webtag

Hi guys. I was trying to run a custom bios on my XFX RX 480. Under boot there is a beeping message, but I can log in after some seconds. The problem is though, I can't run furmark or MSI Kombustor. FurMark won't open at all, and MSI Kombustor program opens, but it crashes when trying to start a stress test. What to do?
Driver version 19.10.1


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> The "issue" was way over exaggerated, but beyond that are you using aib or reference? Should never be a thing on AIB boards as they tweaked the power delivery. Need more info and there is already a bios for reference cards.


where is the bios that has the pcie power issue fixed in it? And will it work on XFX RX 480 REF.


----------



## kikibu

Fixed it! By accident because I have no idea why this worked:
1. Went into HEX Editor, changed the timings on the original bios exactly like the modded bios. After doing this, the only difference between the MOD.ROM and the HEXMOD.ROM was one value in the beginning. This value corresponded to the checksum value being displayed in Polaris Bios Editor when opening up each of these roms. The HEXMOD.ROM got an invalid checksum error when opening it in Polaris Bios Editor.
2. I left the 'error' and because I had read somewhere to not care about it, flashed the 'invalid' HEXMOD.ROM into my GPU. ATIWinFlash gave me confirmation of the flash but on the confirmation screen the vendor ID and other crucial information was empty or error.
3. I did not trust it and, without restarting, immediately flashed back my original MOD.ROM, the one with the valid checksum.

I rebooted my computer for good measure and suddenly realized: no beeps! I can get in the bios AND have the tighter memory timings for mining and gaming. No idea why that worked, I guess GPU ROMS are kind of finicky...

Anyway, thanks for anyone reading my post, hope this helps someone.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> The "issue" was way over exaggerated, but beyond that are you using aib or reference? Should never be a thing on AIB boards as they tweaked the power delivery. Need more info and there is already a bios for reference cards.


I use an XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC Backplate (RX-480M8BFA6), not sure if this qualifies as a reference card. Even though the issue is over exaggerated, it is very noticeable for me because I already use the PCIe slot beyond specifications (power delivery was officially limited to 25W). In theory the PCIe slot should get 'unlimited' power from the PSU directly, but it's still not stable in Mac OSX.

Where can I find the tweaked reference bios?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> I use an XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC Backplate (RX-480M8BFA6), not sure if this qualifies as a reference card. Even though the issue is over exaggerated, it is very noticeable for me because I already use the PCIe slot beyond specifications (power delivery was officially limited to 25W). In theory the PCIe slot should get 'unlimited' power from the PSU directly, but it's still not stable in Mac OSX.
> 
> Where can I find the tweaked reference bios?


Yes that's reference, it's here on the forums. I think The Stilt made it but could be wrong


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> Where can I find the tweaked reference bios?


The tweaked VRM power balancing ROM was withdrawn by The Stilt. At the time bios signature check was enforced by driver on windows, so card with mod rom would not get into OS.

It will still not bring PCI-E power usage as low as past AMD cards with PCI-E plugs on PCB or the 25W you state. IIRC knocks about 10% off, I think TPU/PC PER/THG have articles on RX480 with driver which had VRM balancing shift.

As you run MAX OSX do you still need UEFI/GOP enabled ROM? if so a modded ROM will not work, as it will fail check if mobo running in "pure UEFI" mode (ie CSM=OFF), again only applicable if mobo is UEFI.

I have a modded UEFI which will work with CSM=Off, Fast Boot=On, but not with Secure Boot=On, done for me by Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID forum. I can also make mod ROM with VRM balancing edit, if you like.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The tweaked VRM power balancing ROM was withdrawn by The Stilt. At the time bios signature check was enforced by driver on windows, so card with mod rom would not get into OS.
> 
> It will still not bring PCI-E power usage as low as past AMD cards with PCI-E plugs on PCB or the 25W you state. IIRC knocks about 10% off, I think TPU/PC PER/THG have articles on RX480 with driver which had VRM balancing shift.
> 
> As you run MAX OSX do you still need UEFI/GOP enabled ROM? if so a modded ROM will not work, as it will fail check if mobo running in "pure UEFI" mode (ie CSM=OFF), again only applicable if mobo is UEFI.
> 
> I have a modded UEFI which will work with CSM=Off, Fast Boot=On, but not with Secure Boot=On, done for me by Lordkag of Fernando's Win-RAID forum. I can also make mod ROM with VRM balancing edit, if you like.


That is a really detailed answer! Thanks for the heads-up about it not being compatible with AMD drivers and Mac OSX by default.

I would be very interested in an modden UEFI Bios with CSM and Secure Boot turned off and Fast Boot support. That should work perfectly in my circumstances!


----------



## gupsterg

I can probably find the ROM for your card on web, but would prefer to mod the one which is on your card, are you able to provide it?

Timescale may not be super fast on me setting up ROM, but will be done ASAP







.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> I can probably find the ROM for your card on web, but would prefer to mod the one which is on your card, are you able to provide it?
> 
> Timescale may not be super fast on me setting up ROM, but will be done ASAP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I will probably be able to load it from the GPU, I have a regular PC that I can use to make sure nothing weird happens in the flashing progress. I will to my best to get the BIOS tomorrow (as I won't be home for the night). It's been years since I have flashed GPU's so I will need to read up on how to do it. Shouldn't be a problem though.

Thanks for being so kind and helpful!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







, provide ROM, then I mod and give you instructions on flashing, etc







.

Forget reading anything, you will get the "package deal" FOC







.

I'm intrigued to aid you in this situation/platform







and look forward to results share







, it's something "new" vs the usual modding I've been partaking in







.


----------



## Mode77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , provide ROM, then I mod and give you instructions on flashing, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Forget reading anything, you will get the "package deal" FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm intrigued to aid you in this situation/platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look forward to results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's something "new" vs the usual modding I've been partaking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Speaking of that, can bios be edited so as default it goes to wanted clocks (and voltages, timings ) so rig can restart "headless" ? Can you do that?


----------



## gupsterg

You can do that via Polaris Bios editor







.


----------



## mdki1996

Hello guys, I just installed this program for to undervolt (at the moment







) my Red Devil rx 480. I have a 85,5% asic, silence bios (max 1279 mhz). These are my Wattman modified settings, but I would like to decrease also state 0 (300 mhz) and adjusting state 1 and 2 (I am not able to set less than 800mv). So with Polaris bios editor if I set a lower voltage at 300 mhz will I also have lower voltages to the other states? And if yes, which one is the proportion? Otherwise is it possible to apply a static voltage at every state? Thank you!


----------



## Flickspeed

Hello guys,

I've skimmed through this thread and haven't found much info about the newer non-reference *4GB* RX480 card memory OC capabilities.

It seems everyone is talking about the 470s, but I have a feeling the 4GB 480 can still be the better card if done right, but apparently they are not done right.

reviews are stating that the 4GB version of the Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 carries weaker memory chips compared to the 8GB model and can only be OC'ed to about 7600Mhz.

here is the link by the way, read the paragraph under gpu-z screens.
http://www.legitreviews.com/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-480-4gb-video-card-review_184553/10

Same is shared here
http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-rx-480-nitro-oc-4gb-8gb-review/31/

Can someone confirm this? And what about the other 4GB 480 cards from MSI? Are they all sporting lower spec memory chips? Or does a bios mod fix the issue perhaps? Please share your experience.

Also please advise if there is any sense buying the 8GB RX 470 by Sapphire for $229 usd (memory clocked at 8000 by default) or if the 4GB Sapphire is still a better choice for $209 USD Memory clocked at 7000? I believe the 8gb version may carry better memory chips. Please advise. Memory speed is of priority here.


----------



## kilogrm70

You can apply static voltages to the states because I have done it myself. There could be stability issues if you don't give 300MHz the required about of voltage, but give it a try and reply back.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Hello guys,
> 
> I've skimmed through this thread and haven't found much info about the newer non-reference *4GB* RX480 card memory OC capabilities.
> 
> It seems everyone is talking about the 470s, but I have a feeling the 4GB 480 can still be the better card if done right, but apparently they are not done right.
> 
> reviews are stating that the 4GB version of the Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 carries weaker memory chips compared to the 8GB model and can only be OC'ed to about 7600Mhz.
> 
> here is the link by the way, read the paragraph under gpu-z screens.
> http://www.legitreviews.com/sapphire-nitro-radeon-rx-480-4gb-video-card-review_184553/10
> 
> Same is shared here
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/graphic-cards/zardon/sapphire-rx-480-nitro-oc-4gb-8gb-review/31/
> 
> Can someone confirm this? And what about the other 4GB 480 cards from MSI? Are they all sporting lower spec memory chips? Or does a bios mod fix the issue perhaps? Please share your experience.
> 
> Also please advise if there is any sense buying the 8GB RX 470 by Sapphire for $229 usd (memory clocked at 8000 by default) or if the 4GB Sapphire is still a better choice for $209 USD Memory clocked at 7000? I believe the 8gb version may carry better memory chips. Please advise. Memory speed is of priority here.


The reason that nobody really talks about them is theyre kinda in pointless limbo. They use 7000mhz hynix/elpida which usually doesn't overclock well. The 4gb 480 is only slightly cheaper and is slower than the 8gb 480. It's slightly more expensive than the 4gb 470 and so close in performance purse practically the same as the 470 you may as well save and get the 470. The 300ish shaders don't provide enough of a boost in the 4gb configuration to matter and make it pull ahead of the 470 which already isn't far behind the 8gb 480.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> The reason that nobody really talks about them is theyre kinda in pointless limbo. They use 7000mhz hynix/elpida which usually doesn't overclock well. The 4gb 480 is only slightly cheaper and is slower than the 8gb 480. It's slightly more expensive than the 4gb 470 and so close in performance purse practically the same as the 470 you may as well save and get the 470. The 300ish shaders don't provide enough of a boost in the 4gb configuration to matter and make it pull ahead of the 470 which already isn't far behind the 8gb 480.


Thanks for the resoponse, and what about the Nitro 470s memory chips on the 4GB vs 8GB version?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Thanks for the resoponse, and what about the Nitro 470s memory chips on the 4GB vs 8GB version?


Same as the 4gb vs 8gb 480, the 8gb all use 8000mhz Samsung


----------



## mdki1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> You can apply static voltages to the states because I have done it myself. There could be stability issues if you don't give 300MHz the required about of voltage, but give it a try and reply back.


Thank you, yesterday I tried to flash a slightly modified bios (static voltage on state 6 and 7) with atiflash and after 5 seconds i got blue screen... I have a backup of the original bios but I am not able to flash... Also from usb bootable dos says "adapter not found". ?
Update: I have restored my original bios with atiwinflash. I botted pc with bios ok and than opened cmd as administrator, navigate to the folder where atiflash and stock rom are located, switch bios (phisically )to the corrupted and flashed stock one. Noe I have both bios fully working.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , provide ROM, then I mod and give you instructions on flashing, etc
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Forget reading anything, you will get the "package deal" FOC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I'm intrigued to aid you in this situation/platform
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and look forward to results share
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , it's something "new" vs the usual modding I've been partaking in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


It took me a little bit longer than expected as I was unable to reach my computer yesterday. I extracted the bios with ATIFlash (works like charm that tool :-D). I will cross post my results with my original thread on the eGPU at TechInferno.

GD25Q41B.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

The forum for the past few days seems to have an issue where attached files error when trying to download them (which is happening with your file), any chance of a link to ROM on external filesharing site?


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> The forum for the past few days seems to have an issue where attached files error when trying to download them (which is happening with your file), any chance of a link to ROM on external filesharing site?


I've uploaded it to my own hosting. You can find it here: http://ricardoismy.name/GD25Q41B.zip

If you need anything else, let me know


----------



## mdki1996

I read that is better to set all static voltage and not only some, right? Are there any others advices to undervolt?


----------



## afaque

Hey everyone. As everyone here is modding bioses according to their likings. I want to have a stock bios with just the voltage adjusted. My gpu was the 4gb xfx 480. Which i flashed bios of xfx 480 1288mhz 8gb. And the card works perfect. But as i have stock cooler. And when i undervolt to 1050mv and 1266mhz. I get the best results. So can anyone give me some help here in editing bios or even editing my bios for me. And i dun wanna get my card bricked whatsoever.


----------



## tytanick

Hi, does anyone know how to configure VRM in VBIOS of RX470/RX480 gpus ?
I need some help editing vbios in order to do some undervolting.
The problem is that modifying VBIOS VoltageObjectInfo undrer Polaris Bios Editor doesnt work in linux.
Linux driver ignores Voltage at each dpm and uses his own.
I need to do some undervolting under linux driver and for that i need to edit VRM but i dont know much about it.
Is anyone able to help me ? i Want to pay some $ for get undervolting working under linux.
One RX470 takes 150-160 watt while in windows with working undervolt it takes only 110watt (from wall measured with power meter CARD ONLY)
Anybody can help ?


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> I've uploaded it to my own hosting. You can find it here: http://ricardoismy.name/GD25Q41B.zip
> 
> If you need anything else, let me know


The ROM is done







.

From AMD UEFI/GOP v1.53.0.0.0 it become universal (see this post). In your factory ROM you have AMD UEFI/GOP v1.60.0.15.50, this version I have been using on my Fury X with the mod from Lordkag. As your card is not dual bios I just wanted to confirm with him it's "good to go" prior to releasing ROM to you.


----------



## mdki1996

So I tried to edit my bios. My goal was and is to undervolt. I tried to give 700mv at 300mhz and the vga is stable but I have to increase memory voltage to 960mv. With stock bios and personal Wattman settings my memory were always 200mhz but with 880mv. With Afterburner I see that 700mv are used only when memory is at 300mhz, otherwise, when memory is at 2000mhz, the voltage is the same as the memory voltage. How can I tweak my bios to obtain less power consumption without underclock core and memory?
Asic: 85,5
Bios stock: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B0-QWAIDb8Twejlsa3NOVDR0QUE/view?usp=sharing
Stock Wattman settings:








Modified Wattman settings:


----------



## dadihu

Hi guys, i'm new to this bios editing thing. but The RX 470 red dragon that i've bought forced me to think about it.
Look at the stock bios that came with the card


Could someone help me with what should i change to get the stock perfomance?

this thing right now doesn't even get to stock performance and is killing me.

Comparision with another rx470


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> The ROM is done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> From AMD UEFI/GOP v1.53.0.0.0 it become universal (see this post). In your factory ROM you have AMD UEFI/GOP v1.60.0.15.50, this version I have been using on my Fury X with the mod from Lordkag. As your card is not dual bios I just wanted to confirm with him it's "good to go" prior to releasing ROM to you.


Wow that is crazy fast! Am I correct in understanding that the AMD RX480 uses the same ROM as a Fury X? I didn't expect that, thinking that every BIOS is custom for each and every card. Glad you are getting the ROM double checked as well. Can't thank you enough for your kindness and interest in helping me out! :-D


----------



## gupsterg

ROMs differ between RX 480 and Fury X, but they are sort of the same if you get what I mean







.

All AMD ROMs are AtomBios, see heading in Fiji bios mod OP. Basic ROM structure is 3 areas, Bios header > Legacy section > UEFI/GOP module.

Through investigations by members/myself we learnt a lot from Hawaii bios mod, then this "experience" was great for Fiji bios mod as well. At first with Hawaii there was a lot of manual investigation (early 2015), by the time we got in the swing of things we learnt Linux driver has a lot of information on structure of ROMs and as open source there to see







(atombios.h was handy plus other parts







).

The Legacy section contains data/command tables, you can take like GPU ROMs and will find the command tables are identical, only certain data tables change due to say PCB VRM components/config, cooler used, etc. Some of the data tables are the same structurally between even GPUs, for example the PowerPlay in Tonga was also used in Fiji and it's the same one in Polaris







. Obviously data values differ, view this link for structure of PowerPlay, in this post you will see image of it being used to mark header.

I don't know the exact reason for why the UEFI/GOP module become universal. I know AMD ROMs are Hybrid ROMs, the Legacy ROM sets card up, if a UEFI/GOP is in ROM card becomes UEFI compatible if not it is Legacy. I'd assume all they are doing is incrementing support for a new GPU in each version. I recall seeing an image where a member had extracted IDs within the UEFI/GOP module, but I can't find it now.

The voltage control chip IR3567B was used on Hawaii, Fiji and Polaris. So some of the mapping done by ROM compares and info leaks by The Stilt and another few sources, allowing us meddling of it







(WIP progress still).

If your card was dual bios I would have defo given you the ROM by now, as I'm pretty certain all is fine, but as I do not have enough experience about the UEFI section I wish to have it confirmed







.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

What's a reasonable limit for memory voltage in the Polaris BIOS tool?


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dadihu*
> 
> Hi guys, i'm new to this bios editing thing. but The RX 470 red dragon that i've bought forced me to think about it.
> Look at the stock bios that came with the card
> 
> 
> Could someone help me with what should i change to get the stock perfomance?
> 
> this thing right now doesn't even get to stock performance and is killing me.
> 
> Comparision with another rx470


I've never heard of the PowerColor Red Dragon RX 470, but PowerColor has another card out called the Red Devil RX 470. I would download the bios for that card from The Tech Powerup VGA Bios collection website https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185299/powercolor-rx470-4096-160721 open it up with the polaris bios editor and then open your own bios up and see what the difference is. Use the red devil 470 bios as a guide and make the applicable changes to your card bios. You may just be able to flash the red devil 470 bios on to your card since they are both Powercolor cards, but i'm not sure. You may just want to edit your existing bios with the changes from the red-devil card and see what result you get. Remember to make sure that you back up your own bios first. Reply back with your results.


----------



## afaque

hello guys i need to edit the voltage states in my bios



all the codes written on mv section, i dont know what to input for which state so kindly someone plz give me a chart or something to know about these mv codes for different voltages.


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> hello guys i need to edit the voltage states in my bios
> 
> 
> 
> all the codes written on mv section, i dont know what to input for which state so kindly someone plz give me a chart or something to know about these mv codes for different voltages.


I believe those EVV values above 300MHZ/800mv are data used by the bios, which calculates the correct default voltage of the card ASIC, based on leakage. You can either leave them as they are, or you can put a specific value for each state to correspond with the GPU Megahertz value you have entered. If you have a favorite wattman profile with the various states/mv values and you wanted to change your bios to reflect it, then you could.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> I believe those EVV values above 300MHZ/800mv are data used by the bios, which calculates the correct default voltage of the card ASIC, based on leakage. You can either leave them as they are, or you can put a specific value for each state to correspond with the GPU Megahertz value you have entered. If you have a favorite wattman profile with the various states/mv values and you wanted to change your bios to reflect it, then you could.


You mean to say that i cant input my own voltage values for each state? Currently i get 1.15v at 1288mhz in my bios. But i want to get 1.050v at 1266mhz because i play games at that and its so annoying to change settings again n again in wattman.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> I believe those EVV values above 300MHZ/800mv are data used by the bios, which calculates the correct default voltage of the card ASIC, based on leakage. You can either leave them as they are, or you can put a specific value for each state to correspond with the GPU Megahertz value you have entered. If you have a favorite wattman profile with the various states/mv values and you wanted to change your bios to reflect it, then you could.


Lets say that at last spot i change the mhz value to 1266 which is 1288 and i dont change the mv value. I will get 1.15v again or bios will adjust the voltage on its own again. Otherwise can i change those 658.. Values to voltage numbers straight?? Is there any risk involved? Suppose i change all 658.. Values to my liking voltages for each state. Will it work??


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Lets say that at last spot i change the mhz value to 1266 which is 1288 and i dont change the mv value. I will get 1.15v again or bios will adjust the voltage on its own again. Otherwise can i change those 658.. Values to voltage numbers straight?? Is there any risk involved? Suppose i change all 658.. Values to my liking voltages for each state. Will it work??


The bios will calculate the evv voltage values on it's own if they are unchanged. Most people run benchmarks on their card to find out what the optimal values of their card is if they want to undervolt or overclock their cards, which will vary from card to card. If you know what the values of your card are for each state, or you have a set of values that you know work for your card and want them to be the default values, then you can enter them into the bios editor, save the bios file, flash your card, and they will be the new default values in wattman.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> The bios will calculate the evv voltage values on it's own if they are unchanged. Most people run benchmarks on their card to find out what the optimal values of their card is if they want to undervolt or overclock their cards, which will vary from card to card. If you know what the values of your card are for each state, or you have a set of values that you know work for your card and want them to be the default values, then you can enter them into the bios editor, save the bios file, flash your card, and they will be the new default values in wattman.


Is this method purely safe, because i dont want to brick my card as i have stock card with no dual bios.


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> You mean to say that i cant input my own voltage values for each state? Currently i get 1.15v at 1288mhz in my bios. But i want to get 1.050v at 1266mhz because i play games at that and its so annoying to change settings again n again in wattman.


You will have to run some benchmarks and play a game or two for a period of time to know what the optimal voltage would be at 1266MHZ on your card. To little voltage and your benchmark will freeze or crash, which tell you that you need to apply a little more voltage. The bios values will often be more voltage than you need, which is why most people end up undervolting their card to find the right sweet spot for them. An undervolted often card runs better, saves energy, and runs cooler.


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Is this method purely safe, because i dont want to brick my card as i have stock card with no dual bios.


I've edited my cards bios and re-flashed it several times and haven't had any issues, but it isn't for the faint hearted. First use wattman and find out what the lowest voltage your card will run at 1266MHZ is. If your default value at 1266mhz in the bios is 1150mv, then go into wattman and lower the voltage in 10mv increments and run some benchmarks. When you freeze or crash then you will know that you've lowered the voltage too much and need to raise it. Once you've found the optimal value for your card. Play some games for a little while. If you are still stable and have no issues then you should be good to go. The video below covers underclocking, and undervolting the RX 480 and is a good reference to look at.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nWDgrAQ678g


----------



## afaque

NO, i have already gone through the steps of undervolting, i found that my card is stable at 1266mhz and 1050mv. All im asking is that in place of those mv codes can i write the actual voltage values of my choice?


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> NO, i have already gone through the steps of undervolting, i found that my card is stable at 1266mhz and 1050mv. All im asking is that in place of those mv codes can i write the actual voltage values of my choice?


Yes


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> Yes


Thanks dude. I did it. Now i dun have to go through the hassle of changing all the voltage states again n again in wattman.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> ROMs differ between RX 480 and Fury X, but they are sort of the same if you get what I mean
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> All AMD ROMs are AtomBios, see heading in Fiji bios mod OP. Basic ROM structure is 3 areas, Bios header > Legacy section > UEFI/GOP module.
> 
> Through investigations by members/myself we learnt a lot from Hawaii bios mod, then this "experience" was great for Fiji bios mod as well. At first with Hawaii there was a lot of manual investigation (early 2015), by the time we got in the swing of things we learnt Linux driver has a lot of information on structure of ROMs and as open source there to see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (atombios.h was handy plus other parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> The Legacy section contains data/command tables, you can take like GPU ROMs and will find the command tables are identical, only certain data tables change due to say PCB VRM components/config, cooler used, etc. Some of the data tables are the same structurally between even GPUs, for example the PowerPlay in Tonga was also used in Fiji and it's the same one in Polaris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Obviously data values differ, view this link for structure of PowerPlay, in this post you will see image of it being used to mark header.
> 
> I don't know the exact reason for why the UEFI/GOP module become universal. I know AMD ROMs are Hybrid ROMs, the Legacy ROM sets card up, if a UEFI/GOP is in ROM card becomes UEFI compatible if not it is Legacy. I'd assume all they are doing is incrementing support for a new GPU in each version. I recall seeing an image where a member had extracted IDs within the UEFI/GOP module, but I can't find it now.
> 
> The voltage control chip IR3567B was used on Hawaii, Fiji and Polaris. So some of the mapping done by ROM compares and info leaks by The Stilt and another few sources, allowing us meddling of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (WIP progress still).
> 
> If your card was dual bios I would have defo given you the ROM by now, as I'm pretty certain all is fine, but as I do not have enough experience about the UEFI section I wish to have it confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


That is an excellent writeup! I feel like I'm all up to speed thanks to this post. The Linux drivers are indeed awesome to use as a reference. I even thought It would be possible to edit the Mac OS KEXT files in hopes of implementing de VRM 'fix' that Linux did receive in the past.

Sadly I had a hard time browsing through the KEXT binaries not finding what I was looking for, so I gave up on that route and decided to try this BIOS fix.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Bump for reasonable memory voltage guidelines for 470/480


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Bump for reasonable memory voltage guidelines for 470/480


No idea as not owned one yet







, come on guys someone should be able to share info with someone who helped this community.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> That is an excellent writeup! I feel like I'm all up to speed thanks to this post. The Linux drivers are indeed awesome to use as a reference. I even thought It would be possible to edit the Mac OS KEXT files in hopes of implementing de VRM 'fix' that Linux did receive in the past.
> 
> Sadly I had a hard time browsing through the KEXT binaries not finding what I was looking for, so I gave up on that route and decided to try this BIOS fix.


No worries







, bios fix will implement as if it was from factory as driver fix is doing for Windows/Linux







. As I had no reply from Lordkag I checked when he was last online 28/08/16







. I will ask someone I know who has RX 480 with dual bios so he can check if UEFI/GOP made my Lordkag for me works as intended, he owes me some favors so should be quick to share info (I hope







).

*** edit ***

My buddy with dual bios RX 480 has responded, will get ROM tested and report back







.


----------



## Mode77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Bump for reasonable memory voltage guidelines for 470/480


What card / model you talking about?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mode77*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Bump for reasonable memory voltage guidelines for 470/480
> 
> 
> 
> What card / model you talking about?
Click to expand...

The RX 470 / RX 480 from AMD.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> The RX 470 / RX 480 from AMD.


Well considering it's the memory controller voltage and not the actual memory I wouldn't do over 1150mv personally


----------



## zdziseq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Bump for reasonable memory voltage guidelines for 470/480


here


----------



## mdki1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Well considering it's the memory controller voltage and not the actual memory I wouldn't do over 1150mv personally


Is it the memory controller voltage? In wattman if I stay with stock frequencies and voltages for memory, I can undervolt all states to 800mv and run a complete heven. During benchmark the voltage in osd/gpuz/hwinfo is 980mv (memory voltage in wattman 1000mv). With a balanced undervolt between memory and core (state 7 990mv and memory 880mmv) the voltage shown in these programs is the core voltage (because it's higher than the memory one).


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mdki1996*
> 
> Is it the memory controller voltage? In wattman if I stay with stock frequencies and voltages for memory, I can undervolt all states to 800mv and run a complete heven. During benchmark the voltage in osd/gpuz/hwinfo is 980mv (memory voltage in wattman 1000mv). With a balanced undervolt between memory and core (state 7 990mv and memory 880mmv) the voltage shown in these programs is the core voltage (because it's higher than the memory one).


Yes it's the memory controller, we don't have software access to memory voltage which is 1.5v range. The only thing you're adjusting with it is the IMC voltage and memory requires a hard mod of varying difficulty depending on your model


----------



## mdki1996

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Yes it's the memory controller, we don't have software access to memory voltage which is 1.5v range. The only thing you're adjusting with it is the IMC voltage and memory requires a hard mod of varying difficulty depending on your model


Ok, thank you. In Polarios bios editor I see 2 voltages for memory (imc): 1 for 300mhz and 1 for 2000mhz. They are both 1000mv but, if you follow gpuz-hwinfo, this is not true. For example if I downvolt (with wattman) 2000mhz from default 1000mv to 865mv, in idle my voltages (always from gpuz and hwinfo) are: 800mv with core 300mhz and memory 300mhz; 869mv with core 300mhz and memory 2000mhz.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No idea as not owned one yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , come on guys someone should be able to share info with someone who helped this community.
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , bios fix will implement as if it was from factory as driver fix is doing for Windows/Linux
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . As I had no reply from Lordkag I checked when he was last online 28/08/16
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I will ask someone I know who has RX 480 with dual bios so he can check if UEFI/GOP made my Lordkag for me works as intended, he owes me some favors so should be quick to share info (I hope
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ).
> 
> *** edit ***
> 
> My buddy with dual bios RX 480 has responded, will get ROM tested and report back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm really thankful for your efforts in creating a custom BIOS for me. Didn't expect that when I was coming to this forum. Just out of curiosity, why did you need a special modified UEFI/GOP bios for your RX480?

Secretly I'm hoping that enabling UEFI/GOP will also allow me to see the boot options and procedure through the eGPU. This is not possible yet without special modification to the EFI boot process itself (which is being worked on by Goalque over at the TechInferno forums).


----------



## Nebulous

I'd like to know which settings in Polaris do I edit for the memory voltage? Can't seem to get 2250 stable. PowerColor Red Devil RX480

Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> I'd like to know which settings in Polaris do I edit for the memory voltage? Can't seem to get 2250 stable. PowerColor Red Devil RX480
> 
> Any help is greatly appreciated!


You can't you have to hard mod memory voltage. We do not have access to it. If you're willing to hard mod I can help you look into doing it for your card


----------



## chefgregg

Hello, i have red devil 470 4GB, 73.6 ASIC, on 1100mV stable 1270MHz, PL+15, GPU and VRM <[email protected]~2000RPM, but very hard going higher clocks, like 1175mV @1290+. It is like a normal for that ASIC? Should i tried mod BIOS for better timings\clocks (Hynix memory)? tnx for advice


----------



## billycryptokid

Anyone have a good msi gaming X bios hex edited? Would be VERY grateful.


----------



## reapert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefgregg*
> 
> Hello, i have red devil 470 4GB, 73.6 ASIC, on 1100mV stable 1270MHz, PL+15, GPU and VRM <[email protected]~2000RPM, but very hard going higher clocks, like 1175mV @1290+. It is like a normal for that ASIC? Should i tried mod BIOS for better timings\clocks (Hynix memory)? tnx for advice


timings are memory overclocking and have nothing to do with your GPU CORE overclocking .

i have a 81.4% ASIC rx 470 red devil at 1270mhz lowest i could go before diablo 3 blackscreens is 1036 mV for non overclock undervolting . for anything over 1300mhz overclocked i have to have over 1090mV i believe. if you have not already done so maybe using a better thermal paste on the gpu core may help bring your overclock a little higher.

now if you are also looking for MEMORY overclocking i would request a loose timing bios for the hynix memory as mine doesn't like anything other then stock timing for overclocking(e.g 1625 or 1500 timings in 1750, 2000)
!!!!copy my setting at your own risk!!!!
raw (radeonmod tweaked) drivers current :16.9.2 /planned upgrade 16.10.2
current voltage i'm running without errors p1 466mhz 808mV, p2 790mhz 814mV, p3 1073mhz 915mV, p4 1131mhz 965mV, p5 1186mhz 1021mV, p6 1231mhz 1025mV, p7 1270mhz 1036mV
memory voltage(not chip voltage) p1 1750mhz(1500strap) 800mV
!!!!!!WARNING driver/browser file fragmentation will cause web video desync/freezing DO NOT RUN p1-3 low mV!!!

(planned tests: eyefinity 3 after christmas then eyefinity 6 several months later as funds and parts allow)


----------



## gupsterg

@FricoRico

No worries







, as you have only single bios chip card I wanted to double check before releasing that all the checks I can do are done







. My buddy has the ROM and should report back soon. I also did some custom ROMs for a RX 470 for another member, so I should have 2 differing cards/motherboard results to know if UEFI/GOP is good to go.

There is a "Digital Signature" in Legacy section, AFAIK a hash of the hashes of data/command tables.

i) Early WIN OS drivers ref it to know the ROM has not been modified from it's factory setup, later drivers will usually stop ref'ing it (N/A to Linux driver). Been like this since HD 7xxx series, as this "Digital Signature" in ROM was discussed for stopping bios mod on that as well early on.

ii) Then this "Digital Signature" is forming part of "Secure boot", ref page 20 of this PDF. AMD ROM is "Hybrid" (ie Legacy section + UEFI/GOP module), I think option 3 is used in context of discussion. Note the PDF is 2011 and HD 7xxx series launched around then.

So what happens is when mobo is in "pure UEFI mode" (CSM=Off) the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS is authenticating "Legacy Section", as we have modified "Legacy Section" and not updated the "Digital Signature" we will get post issue.

So Lordkag modified the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS so it's not authenticating "Legacy Section" (my understanding), so now a modified ROM will work with mobo in "pure UEFI mode" (CSM=Off), but as the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS has been modified and it's "Digital Signature" has not been updated to reflect changes we can't use "Secure boot".

Legacy Section & UEFI/GOP have their own individual "Digital Signature". The "Legacy Section" does not check it self for modification, the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS does. The UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS does not check it self for modification the motherboard UEFI does (only if "Secure Boot" is enabled).

This is my understanding from reading things and experience with ROM mod, so maybe subject to errors in explanation







.


----------



## chefgregg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reapert*
> 
> timings are memory overclocking and have nothing to do with your GPU CORE overclocking .


I know that, tnx. Just looking for someone who already tried overclock Hynix memory on red devil 470 4GB and have improved results. About GPU overclock, just dunno it is worth to raise TDP over 150 and temps over 70-80 for like 50-60 MHz.
Changing thermal interface help u a lot? <[email protected]~2000RPM on my GPU in heavy loaded scene Witcher3 looks not bad for me.


----------



## reapert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chefgregg*
> 
> I know that, tnx. Just looking for someone who already tried overclock Hynix memory on red devil 470 4GB and have improved results. About GPU overclock, just dunno it is worth to raise TDP over 150 and temps over 70-80 for like 50-60 MHz.
> Changing thermal interface help u a lot? <[email protected]~2000RPM on my GPU in heavy loaded scene Witcher3 looks not bad for me.


i have not yet felt the need for overclocking full time . i am thinking about using a different thermal paste, just to see if it makes any difference in the fan turning on less often . currently fan seems to only kick on once every hour or so at internet browsing levels (1 screen) and 10-20 minutes (2 screens) in a room thats around 77F-82F . gaming seems to be harder for me to gauge fan seems to kick on every 10-30 minutes .


----------



## gupsterg

@FricoRico

I have confirmed the modded UEFI/GOP is working on RX 470/480, thanks to my online buddies







, 2 differing configurations of rigs testing passed







.

So for XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC Backplate (RX-480M8BFA6) here is PCI-E power fix as per AMD drivers but in ROM







.

You can use CSM = On or Off , Fast Boot = On or Off , *but* Secure Boot must be *Off* in motherboard UEFI.

In Fiji bios mod OP is section AtiFlash which has info on flashing.

RX-480M8BFA6.zip 1442k .zip file


The value for the VRM balancing is D as per AMD drivers, it can be F if you want it. There is minute information in regard to this value in this thread.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @FricoRico
> 
> I have confirmed the modded UEFI/GOP is working on RX 470/480, thanks to my online buddies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , 2 differing configurations of rigs testing passed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So for XFX Radeon RX480 XXX OC Backplate (RX-480M8BFA6) here is PCI-E power fix as per AMD drivers but in ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> You can use CSM = On or Off , Fast Boot = On or Off , *but* Secure Boot must be *Off* in motherboard UEFI.
> 
> In Fiji bios mod OP is section AtiFlash which has info on flashing.
> 
> RX-480M8BFA6.zip 1442k .zip file
> 
> 
> The value for the VRM balancing is D as per AMD drivers, it can be F if you want it. There is minute information in regard to this value in this thread.


Thanks for the BIOS! I have successfully patched the BIOS and it still works in Windows. I haven't had the time to thoroughly test it in Mac OS yet as that requires some modifications to Mac OS itself. I will keep you posted on the results


----------



## gupsterg

Sweet







, look forward to good news on Mac OS







.


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> You can't you have to hard mod memory voltage. We do not have access to it. If you're willing to hard mod I can help you look into doing it for your card


Nahh, not going to hardmod. Going in another direction with team green. A shame as the RX480 has potential, but I have no idea why AMD would neuter it









Thanks anyways.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Nahh, not going to hardmod. Going in another direction with team green. A shame as the RX480 has potential, but I have no idea why AMD would neuter it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks anyways.


You had the red devil that wasn't AMD that did, you had literally the worst version of the card lol


----------



## ebduncan

So today I decided to get around to installing the waterblock on the RX-480 and do some overclocking. I was expecting more honestly, but I have hope some bios mods can unlock more potential.

Asus Rx-480 reference 8gb card. Bitspower RX-480 waterblock .

Current settings

Wattman 1.150mv 1380mhz core/ 2150 mhz memory
Powerlimit +50%

I was using Asus gpu tweak as well, which allows for much more voltage adjustment (1.300mv listed) I set to max voltage and competed some benchmarks at 1400+mhz but clock speed is all over the place indicating that I've hit the powerlimit rather hard.

I tried to use the bios tool to increase the power limits to 75%, and tdp limits to 225 watts, but still having the same issues.

What do I need to do to successfully increase the limits? +rep to anyone who can lead me down the path to higher stable clocks.


----------



## Mode77

Not that card, one 8-pin is limit. That follow VRM section. It is already very high what you got.


----------



## zdziseq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> So today I decided to get around to installing the waterblock on the RX-480 and do some overclocking. I was expecting more honestly, but I have hope some bios mods can unlock more potential.
> 
> Asus Rx-480 reference 8gb card. Bitspower RX-480 waterblock .
> 
> Current settings
> 
> Wattman 1.150mv 1380mhz core/ 2150 mhz memory
> Powerlimit +50%
> 
> I was using Asus gpu tweak as well, which allows for much more voltage adjustment (1.300mv listed) I set to max voltage and competed some benchmarks at 1400+mhz but clock speed is all over the place indicating that I've hit the powerlimit rather hard.
> 
> I tried to use the bios tool to increase the power limits to 75%, and tdp limits to 225 watts, but still having the same issues.
> 
> What do I need to do to successfully increase the limits? +rep to anyone who can lead me down the path to higher stable clocks.


You need to flash *unlocked* bios.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdziseq*
> 
> You need to flash *unlocked* bios.


I have the unlocked bios

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mode77*
> 
> Not that card, one 8-pin is limit. That follow VRM section. It is already very high what you got.


nah, you can go over spec on both the pci-e and the 6 pin.

I got the card working with 75% powertune. Apparently enabling extend overclocking limits in asus tweak caused it to only go to 50%. I disabled the extended limits, and now both Wattman and Asus Tweak both go to 75% powertune now.

interesting to note, Wattman will go up to 1.175mv, you can type in higher values but they don't stick. Just have to figure out a good way to control core voltage and I'm good to go. I can do 1400mhz core on 1175mv. Asus Tweak offers voltage control but things go weird when I use the ASUS GPU tweaker something about the powertune not getting applied properly.

I guess I am going to try good old msi afterburner.

I will get this RX480 figured out so it can clock to the moon like my old R9-290 (1325mhz/1675mhz)


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdziseq*
> 
> You need to flash *unlocked* bios.


No "unlocked" Bios is delivering more than 225W.

Try post #672 instead. Only a reg-key necessary, no flashing required, even with a 480 reference bios up to 390W possible, with an "unlocked" bios 532,5W.








http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/670#post_25548934


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> You had the red devil that wasn't AMD that did, you had literally the worst version of the card lol


I went with the worse company by buying the 390 to begin with. When the 390 started to go bad, I sent it in for RMA and got this junk







Great looking card, but has nothing under the hood.


----------



## zdziseq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ebduncan*
> 
> I have the unlocked bios


this bios?

http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/

because it's allow me to run above 1500Mhz easly @1.26v


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zdziseq*
> 
> this bios?
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/
> 
> because it's allow me to run above 1500Mhz easly @1.26v


Yes I am running that bios.

I also created my own for 75% powertune. I am just having issues between wattman and asus gpu tweak. If I set any values in gpu tweak, the amd wattman driver resets the powertune to 0. So i have to manually slide it back to 75% and apply. I'm currently at [email protected] 1.3 volts, throttles a tad but stays in the 1420s+.

its quite annoying having to reset the powertune everytime in wattman. Setting powertune in asus gpu tweak doesn't do anything.


----------



## hellm

The unlocked bios provides only *225*W. I am german, but i think it's quite understandable. Besides, it's not unlocked, it has 150W PT instead of 110W (reference) or 115W (XFX Black Edition). Polaris Bios Editor, u still know that one? With 150W and +50% u have 225W, and this is for the GPU only.

Now, with 1.3V u might go over that. I have >205W with 1428MHz and 1.25V, with water cooling. U will need 250W or more, i have already told how up to +255% PT can be achieved with a simple reg-key.


Try and use WattTool. Everything u set there will be accepted by Wattman, but u will need to restart every time, or there will be strange performance loss.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series


----------



## ebduncan

Thanks I will try out watt tool.

I am just trying to find the max stable clock, back off a bit, then set those values into the bios and forget about the software tools.

Polaris seems to be a bit more tricky, than Hawaii ever was.


----------



## hellm

i don't know about Hawaii, but Polaris is capable of at least the same power draw







, and
Quote:


> it spits out heat


if u just want to find the highest oc, set a voltage in WattTool, like 1300 mV, then reboot and use Wattman to figure out the highest stable clock rate.


----------



## ebduncan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i don't know about Hawaii, but Polaris is capable of at least the same power draw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and
> if u just want to find the highest oc, set a voltage in WattTool, like 1300 mV, then reboot and use Wattman to figure out the highest stable clock rate.


Well Polaris isn't no Hawaii haha. I could pull nearly 500 watts with my R9-290 when fully overclocked and bios modded.

I've yet to go over 220 watts with P10 yet. Two different beasts in terms of heat production, and overclock tools. I am sure support will mature for Polaris much like it did with Hawaii.

I mean all I had to do with Hawaii was edit the bios, and flash it on, and presto my clocks were set to 1300mhz core /1625mhz memory with +150mv on the gpu core from stock which was 1.1 volts I believe. I set powertune to 50% and never had any throttling issues. I used Sapphire Trix for testing and it worked flawlessly.

I think it took me all of about 3 hours to figure out its max oc, and program it into bios, and then its been running for 3 years since. With P10, I've used wattman, Asus gpu tweek, msi after burner, watt tool, and seems like they all have their caveats and don't all work just flawlessly.

Gonna have to give it more time than I expected to get better publishable results for my website. If i cannot figure it out then this waterblock isn't going to get a very favorable review, since it only added about 25mhz addional overclock over the stock cooler using just wattman. Making an sort of value proposition for the water block completely toast with the only good things being it looks cool and runs silent.


----------



## hellm

it runs silent (depends on your water cooling..), there is no awfully hot brick in your case, and there is less power draw due to the lower temps.

Polaris just isn't good to overclock. At 1428MHz GPU and 2200MHz Vram i have only 5% to 7.5% more performance over 1328/2100MHz whereas the power draw for the GPU is increased by 50%. With more than +100mV it's just getting silly, for every 10MHz more and more Vcore is needed. And the performance gain is very, very low.

With air cooling i couldn't run more than 1430MHz. I did manage to finish a firestrike benchmark with 1500MHz at 1.36V with water cooling, but it was just good for a benchmark.

So, it's a good idea to get a silent and cool 480. i think the only way, too. For more graphics performance, a 1070 is the better choice.


----------



## bill1971

I have the msi rx 480 gaming 8 gb,and iwant to flash xfx rx 480 gtr 8 gb bios,is it possible?i gave it a try,with ati flash but I take a message subsystem ID mismatch,what can I do?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I have the msi rx 480 gaming 8 gb,and iwant to flash xfx rx 480 gtr 8 gb bios,is it possible?i gave it a try,with ati flash but I take a message subsystem ID mismatch,what can I do?


Why in the nine hells would you do that? Are you trying to brick your card on purpose?
Find your cards limits with Afterburner/WattTool/WattMan, extract your cards BIOS, modify it as needed and flash it back.


----------



## bill1971

What must do to do this?


----------



## afaque

Im having an issue here after editing my bios. I edited my bios to 1.06mv at 1266 mhz stable. But after i have flashed it. With wattman default settings. Gpuz shows 1.1v being pulled by gpu. When i turn the voltage dials to manual. I see 1.06 v and the gpu then runs at max 1.06 v. What js this issue. Its a wattman feature to automatically increase voltage value set in bios?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Im having an issue here after editing my bios. I edited my bios to 1.06mv at 1266 mhz stable. But after i have flashed it. With wattman default settings. Gpuz shows 1.1v being pulled by gpu. When i turn the voltage dials to manual. I see 1.06 v and the gpu then runs at max 1.06 v. What js this issue. Its a wattman feature to automatically increase voltage value set in bios?


Did you ddu/ reinstall drivers after flashing?


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Did you ddu/ reinstall drivers after flashing?


No i didnt reinstall drivers after flashing.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , look forward to good news on Mac OS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I've had the time to thoroughly your BIOS in both Windows and Mac OSX. Sadly the BIOS changes did not make much of a difference. The GPU still freezes every few seconds and eventually the applications will crash. Tried it in Valley benchmark and some games.

Under Windows it's still rock solid and dependable, no negative changes in that regard.

I wonder how I would be able to diagnose the problem further. Maybe it's the BIOS not being flashed correctly? Maybe the GPU is still using more power resources under Mac or using it differently? Maybe it's not even power issues at all but KEXT driver instability problems (though I've seen others that had success with the RX480 under Mac OS). Any suggestions as to how to tackle to problem? Anyone?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> No i didnt reinstall drivers after flashing.


try doing that then see if your voltages are right, you need to DDU after flashing tweaked voltages


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> try doing that then see if your voltages are right, you need to DDU after flashing tweaked voltages


I just did what u sed but still my voltage doesnt get locked to 1.06 v. But hovers over that with auto wattman settings. Something is wrong.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> try doing that then see if your voltages are right, you need to DDU after flashing tweaked voltages


Can u tell me any registry entries to delete myself that specify the driver to get voltage readings.


----------



## reapert

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Can u tell me any registry entries to delete myself that specify the driver to get voltage readings.


try doing it with display driver uninstaller(ddu) just make sure to do it in SAFE MODE or YOU MAY HAVE TO REINSTALL WINDOWS.


----------



## 4GHz

I have a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro OC with VRAM of the type H5GC4H24AJR.
Is it unlockable to 8GB or not? How do I find out?


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4GHz*
> 
> I have a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro OC with VRAM of the type H5GC4H24AJR.
> Is it unlockable to 8GB or not? How do I find out?


Nope its not. Only the reference 4gb is.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FricoRico*
> 
> I've had the time to thoroughly your BIOS in both Windows and Mac OSX. Sadly the BIOS changes did not make much of a difference. The GPU still freezes every few seconds and eventually the applications will crash. Tried it in Valley benchmark and some games.
> 
> Under Windows it's still rock solid and dependable, no negative changes in that regard.
> 
> I wonder how I would be able to diagnose the problem further. Maybe it's the BIOS not being flashed correctly? Maybe the GPU is still using more power resources under Mac or using it differently? Maybe it's not even power issues at all but KEXT driver instability problems (though I've seen others that had success with the RX480 under Mac OS). Any suggestions as to how to tackle to problem? Anyone?


If the flash was successful the modification would be there








. I have modified value to F instead of D , F is the highest bias I can enable to make the phases powered by PCI-E plugs to have more loading than PCI-E slot. As now the value is differing from windows driver, so it may change it to D when booted into it. Therefore I would always power down and up before going into Mac OSX if you have booted into windows.

Here is increased bias ROM.

GD25Q41B_Mod_GOP_v2.0.zip 111k .zip file


No experience of Mac OSX







. If in Mac OSX you have a SW tool that can read i2c information from IR3567B, we'd be able to confirm if the register that is setting VRM load balancing is being set as per ROM.


----------



## 4GHz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> Nope its not. Only the reference 4gb is.


Thank you. I can still return it, so what do you suggest, look for a reference card (I have a custom cooler) or get a better one for +€60?
BTW, does it matter if I have a 6-pin or 8-pin connector?


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Why in the nine hells would you do that? Are you trying to brick your card on purpose?
> Find your cards limits with Afterburner/WattTool/WattMan, extract your cards BIOS, modify it as needed and flash it back.


I did it,i flashed other bios,xfx,asus,now I am looking for a bios for much oc.i don't know to modify.


----------



## TheFire

Please, can some one, share a link or setting for bios mod, sapphire nitro+ oc 4gb?

thank you


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

hey guys, does anyone know what speed I could get my vram chips with a bios mod?

I have 4GB RX 480 from MSI and default clock is 1750 (7gbps effective). It says I have the Hynix vram modules on there, and I'm attaching the bios here.

People have been saying that anything past 1750 will change timings, is that true for these modules? I've tried 1930 for memory and its worked for a while if i add voltage to the memory controller and increase power limit. I haven't bench marked so I don't know if that is actually making my card slower.

Any help is appreciated.

Ellesmere.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## Shurikenix

Hello.
I have Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8G, default 1342 MHz / 1150 mV maximum.
I changed DPM table in PBE at -75mV. After flashing bios, clocks/voltage settings was default (it's not changed). Why?
The new settings was applied only after pressing Reset button in MSI Afterburner or Strixx.
Then if I play with voltage in Strixx, card may be crashed. And after rebooting clocks/voltage is default (stock) again!! Why?? What should I do to clocks/voltage were always the ones that I setup in DPM?


----------



## afaque

I have to apply these heatsinks on rx 480 vrms, can u guys advise a thermal adhesive or something to avoid short circuit and also these are pure aluminium heatsinks so they are conductor.


----------



## imransyafi

Any idea how to set timings at higher than 2000mhz? Since I overclock the memory I'm gonna need to adjust the timing for that aswell. I need to add timings for say 2100, 2200.


----------



## hayguise

Hi,

is there a way to bios-unbrick rx 480 reference ? I heard different, some say it only works with BLACKCAT usb.

I tried the paperclip method and i could reflash with ATIflash on windows 10 (the stock bios rom from the web, didnt saved mine) sucessfuly , but my card is still not working.

Full story here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1613967/rx-480-reference-bios-brick#post_25602630

Best


----------



## Nebulous

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to apply these heatsinks on rx 480 vrms, can u guys advise a thermal adhesive or something to avoid short circuit and also these are pure aluminium heatsinks so they are conductor.


Here you goes . It's Arctic Silver thermal epoxy. Comes in 2 parts. You mix 2 equal parts and attach the sinks to desired spots. Give it at least 8 hrs to fully cure and after that they'll never come off.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nebulous*
> 
> Here you goes . It's Arctic Silver thermal epoxy. Comes in 2 parts. You mix 2 equal parts and attach the sinks to desired spots. Give it at least 8 hrs to fully cure and after that they'll never come off.


Ok but one thing that im worried about is that. Is there any risk of shorting the card by applying these heatsinks because they are aluminium and any gud guide that shows how to apply? Im doing this the first time and i dun wanna ruin my gpu.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Ok but one thing that im worried about is that. Is there any risk of shorting the card by applying these heatsinks because they are aluminium and any gud guide that shows how to apply? Im doing this the first time and i dun wanna ruin my gpu.


not unless you put them in an obviously bad spot, putting them on with thermal epoxy on the vrms and ram won't hurt anything Just make sure that's all they're contacting


----------



## jeb101

I've been looking around this thread and can't seem to find one. But I have the RX480 Nitro+ OC and was wondering if there is an unlocked bios for it. Since I am putting it on a custom loop, I would like to be able to push it more than what is currently available.

Cheers


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I've been looking around this thread and can't seem to find one. But I have the RX480 Nitro+ OC and was wondering if there is an unlocked bios for it. Since I am putting it on a custom loop, I would like to be able to push it more than what is currently available.
> 
> Cheers


The Nitro 480 shouldnt be too locked down, also there is a bios switch you might want to flip to the turbo/not quiet mode. You can edit the bios your self its fairly simple with the tools in OP


----------



## jeb101

I've searched around and can't seem to find
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> The Nitro 480 shouldnt be too locked down, also there is a bios switch you might want to flip to the turbo/not quiet mode. You can edit the bios your self its fairly simple with the tools in OP


Hey, thanks for the reply, I'm actually getting it tomorrow or Wednesday, depending when the mail gets delivered, am working on getting all the tools available so when I get it I can just flash and go. My main change I want to do is max input voltage, as with water, I should be able to cool it pretty good, especially since VRM's are under a block also. I've played around with the bios editor, and it's quite nice, shouldn't be too tough to mess with the voltage table, and I'll play with the timings once I get a baseline OC going.

Cheers


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I've searched around and can't seem to find
> Hey, thanks for the reply, I'm actually getting it tomorrow or Wednesday, depending when the mail gets delivered, am working on getting all the tools available so when I get it I can just flash and go. My main change I want to do is max input voltage, as with water, I should be able to cool it pretty good, especially since VRM's are under a block also. I've played around with the bios editor, and it's quite nice, shouldn't be too tough to mess with the voltage table, and I'll play with the timings once I get a baseline OC going.
> 
> Cheers


You shouldnt be limited its got a decently high voltage threshold on default, just use polaris bios editor to edit it when you get it. Everything you need is in the OP to do it yourself


----------



## bill1971

I hit 1440/2000 in my msi 480 gaming,i cant oc more stable pc crash,i wonder what must change for better oc,i know to flash bios,any help for bios editing?


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> @FricoRico
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , as you have only single bios chip card I wanted to double check before releasing that all the checks I can do are done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . My buddy has the ROM and should report back soon. I also did some custom ROMs for a RX 470 for another member, so I should have 2 differing cards/motherboard results to know if UEFI/GOP is good to go.
> 
> There is a "Digital Signature" in Legacy section, AFAIK a hash of the hashes of data/command tables.
> 
> i) Early WIN OS drivers ref it to know the ROM has not been modified from it's factory setup, later drivers will usually stop ref'ing it (N/A to Linux driver). Been like this since HD 7xxx series, as this "Digital Signature" in ROM was discussed for stopping bios mod on that as well early on.
> 
> ii) Then this "Digital Signature" is forming part of "Secure boot", ref page 20 of this PDF. AMD ROM is "Hybrid" (ie Legacy section + UEFI/GOP module), I think option 3 is used in context of discussion. Note the PDF is 2011 and HD 7xxx series launched around then.
> 
> So what happens is when mobo is in "pure UEFI mode" (CSM=Off) the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS is authenticating "Legacy Section", as we have modified "Legacy Section" and not updated the "Digital Signature" we will get post issue.
> 
> So Lordkag modified the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS so it's not authenticating "Legacy Section" (my understanding), so now a modified ROM will work with mobo in "pure UEFI mode" (CSM=Off), but as the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS has been modified and it's "Digital Signature" has not been updated to reflect changes we can't use "Secure boot".
> 
> Legacy Section & UEFI/GOP have their own individual "Digital Signature". The "Legacy Section" does not check it self for modification, the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS does. The UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS does not check it self for modification the motherboard UEFI does (only if "Secure Boot" is enabled).
> 
> This is my understanding from reading things and experience with ROM mod, so maybe subject to errors in explanation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Hey man you can make a vbios for me? I have a RX 480 Sapphiere Nitro oc+ 8gb. I modded the bios using polaris bios editor and put the 1625 mhz tiimings and works fine. But as you indicate in your comments i can no longer use the fast boot. Can you fix this for me? You need the original bios o the modded bios? Thanks.


----------



## gupsterg

In OP of Fiji bios mod thread, heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off* you will find GOPupd tool with instructions/video on using it







.


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In OP of Fiji bios mod thread, heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off* you will find GOPupd tool with instructions/video on using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I have a Polaris Ellesmere architecture is the same? thanks man!


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> In OP of Fiji bios mod thread, heading *Using GOPupd tool to update/add UEFI/GOP module so custom Fiji ROM will work with CSM=Off* you will find GOPupd tool with instructions/video on using it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I try but dont work:

"You already have the latest available GOP!" Any ideas? Here is the room
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-a7uC3WrRwIbVRxd1JyaXBoVUU/view


----------



## gupsterg

Sorry I forgot that as Polaris has same version of UEFI/GOP tool will not work







.

I have manually added the Lordkag UEFI/GOP module to your ROM







.

RX480_NitrC_GOP_MOD.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## The Stilt

I have no issues in modifying Polaris bioses, without correcting anything else but the 8-bit checksum. Also all of the bioses for RX 460 - RX 480 cards are already UEFI binaries. Why would you tamper with the UEFI section of the bios? I'm not disabling CSM either.


----------



## gupsterg

If you have CSM enabled your not even using the UEFI/GOP module in ROM from what I have seen with my mobo







. If you're not disabling CSM then you will not have an issue with modded ROM







. Disabling CSM creates "pure UEFI" environment from what I understand.

Windows 8/10 from what I saw on my setup will install as "Legacy" bios mode when CSM is enabled. Yep going "pure UEFI" doesn't bring a noticeable difference to "PC usage experience". Reading some things online, depending on mobo, some have odd implementation of UEFI, that if you wish to boot from GPT/EFI partition and have CSM enabled it will not do it and expect MBR/Legacy. Hence if you are in that situation and have modded ROM then your "scuppered".

On my Asus Maximus VII Ranger all Hawaii/Fiji cards did not boot with CSM disabled with modded ROMs. Lordkags UEFI/GOP mod fixed that for me on Fiji (and for other members with other mobos), as I'd sold off my Hawaii cards prior to gaining UEFI/GOP from Lordkag I could not test it on them







.


----------



## The Stilt

I have to try it, since I've never changed the CSM option from the default.


----------



## gupsterg

OK







, the testing I did was simply based on mobo posting with display when asking Lordkag to help with UEFI/GOP mod.

Case 1

My Fury X from factory had non UEFI ROM. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo not post, which is to be expected as it has no UEFI/GOP in ROM.

Case 2

Flash Fury X with UEFI ROM from AMD community site. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo post, which is to be expected as it has UEFI/GOP in ROM.

Case 3

Flash Fury X with modded ROM with stock UEFI/GOP module. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo no post. Comparing result of case 2 & 3 I came to conclusion UEFI/GOP module has detected modification in Legacy section of ROM.

Case 4

Flash Fury X with modded ROM with modded UEFI/GOP module. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo post. Comparing result of case 3 & 4 supports conclusion drawn from case 2 & 3.

Just be aware:-

i) Windows 7 (regardless of partion type) it will not boot into OS with CSM disabled on my mobo. I'll just sit at the frozen windows logo splash screen. Regardless if install is UEFI mode for OS, Windows 7 can be installed UEFI mode but bit of chore to get it that way, I did do it though.

ii) When using the modded UEFI/GOP you can't have Secure boot enabled, otherwise mobo will detect that the signature in UEFI/GOP module is "broken".


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Sorry I forgot that as Polaris has same version of UEFI/GOP tool will not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I have manually added the Lordkag UEFI/GOP module to your ROM
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> RX480_NitrC_GOP_MOD.zip 111k .zip file


Great, you are the best!







You can explain the process to do it? in case i want modify another vbios? Thank you very much!


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







.

So far the Polaris ROMs I've viewed have all had UEFI/GOP module at offset location E600, so below instructions are based on that. If UEFI/GOP is not at that offset location then search for text string GOP in ROM and determine beginning of it. There usually is empty data between Legacy/UEFI sections (ie 00 or FF repeated for varying length).

i) Open the modified ROM I posted in HxD.
ii) Press CTRL+E, in box *Start-offset* enter E600, in box *Length* enter E6A9, press OK.
iii) Right click the selected area and copy.
iv) Open the ROM you wish to add modded UEFI/GOP module, press CTRL+G, in box *Offset* enter E600, press OK, press CTRL+B to do "paste write".
v) You'll see the pasted data in red, if after that there is still old data (ie you see other hexadecimal values instead of FF being repeated) overwrite those Hexadecimal with FF (repeat as required). Note at 0x38000 is SMC firmware (AFAIK) I wouldn't overwrite that.
vi) Save file in HxD, then open file in Polaris bios editor and save to fix checksum and flash file.



Spoiler: Some other info you may like to know



The UEFI/GOP module is universal, at x point AMD implemented this (some info on Fernando's Win-RAID forum). From what I understand as long as it has ID, etc within it for the relevant GPU it will work. The UEFI/GOP module was the version supplied with stock Polaris 10 ROMs, therefore anything up to Polaris 10 it will work IMO.

Right at the beginning of the UEFI/GOP module is a section which must have Device ID matching Device ID as in Legacy ROM section.


----------



## 010101

Perfect, i think i got. You explained super easy. Thanks for your time!

BTW Here is my firestrike result modded timing for 1625 pure,,, i need to test yor mix

RX 480 Nitro oc+ 8gb [email protected] and mem [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/15814120

Here core stock [email protected] and mem [email protected]

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10665918


----------



## gupsterg

No worries







. Sweet result on your RX 480







. You'll gain or lose no performance by using the modded UEFI/GOP. All it is for is low level UEFI "stuff".


----------



## The Stilt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , the testing I did was simply based on mobo posting with display when asking Lordkag to help with UEFI/GOP mod.
> 
> Case 1
> 
> My Fury X from factory had non UEFI ROM. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo not post, which is to be expected as it has no UEFI/GOP in ROM.
> 
> Case 2
> 
> Flash Fury X with UEFI ROM from AMD community site. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo post, which is to be expected as it has UEFI/GOP in ROM.
> 
> Case 3
> 
> Flash Fury X with modded ROM with stock UEFI/GOP module. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo no post. Comparing result of case 2 & 3 I came to conclusion UEFI/GOP module has detected modification in Legacy section of ROM.
> 
> Case 4
> 
> Flash Fury X with modded ROM with modded UEFI/GOP module. CSM enabled mobo post, CSM disabled mobo post. Comparing result of case 3 & 4 supports conclusion drawn from case 2 & 3.
> 
> Just be aware:-
> 
> i) Windows 7 (regardless of partion type) it will not boot into OS with CSM disabled on my mobo. I'll just sit at the frozen windows logo splash screen. Regardless if install is UEFI mode for OS, Windows 7 can be installed UEFI mode but bit of chore to get it that way, I did do it though.
> 
> ii) When using the modded UEFI/GOP you can't have Secure boot enabled, otherwise mobo will detect that the signature in UEFI/GOP module is "broken".


Tested it and indeed, modifying the legacy section prevents the system from completing the boot if CSM is disabled. Need to look what it is about


----------



## gupsterg

We touched on it in Fiji bios mod







.

So either I made no sense or I had been overwhelming with info







.

Anyhow IMO this is the reason, point 3 page 20 of this PDF.

So basically UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS refs the signature in Legacy section. The UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS has a signature which is only checked by mobo UEFI if Secure boot is on.

AFAIK Lordkags mod to UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS circumvents checking Legacy section signature but as the UEFI/GOP module in VBIOS has no updated signature it will fail check by mobo UEFI if Secure boot is on.

The UEFI/GOP module is compressed within VBIOS IIRC (apologies if you knew that or if I've picked up wrong info), UEFITool & UEFIRomExtract maybe handy, I just did not have a) experience b) time to meddle with this and was grateful when Lordkag provided the modded UEFI/GOP module.


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

What's the status on reference RX 480 modding?
Is 1750 strap on 2000 still the best to do in terms of memory?


----------



## Prizmic

Hey everyone hope someone can help me figure out what's going on. I have 2 MSI rx 470 4gb gaming x gpus. I modded the first one when I got it and the bios flash went fine. Now when I install the new one if either of them are flashed with custom bios it doesn't recognize either of them properly and I lose the capabilities to control them in msi afterburner and they wont show up in gpu-z. When they are both with stock rom they work fine and I can overclock that way. I've checked and they both have the same vram so that's not it either and I'm stumped as I'm kinda new to this. Thanks for the help and any advice in advance.


----------



## Prizmic

Well figured out my bios issue sort of. Not sure why but there must have been an issue in the Display driver. After using DDU and then reinstalling the drivers everything is working fine now. Thanks anyways.


----------



## DsLiadz

Hi everyone! I am an FNG to forums and how do they really work, anyways i really need your help with this one and this page seems to be full of knowledge, i recently got my rx480 nitro + oc 8gb version, i am fairly happy, until yesterday when i try to update from AMD Crimson 16.10.3 to 16.11.1 and somehow the Boost vbios was corrupted and my PC wouldn't even boot on the Boost vbios when i restarted the PC to apply the driver update since i always use DDU to update drivers, whoever i got it to work making a backup of my silent mode vbios and flashed in the Boost vbios using atiflash on the CMD, and the GPU actually works but only with two silent mode vbios settings LOL, i tried to flash the Boost Vbios that is on techpowerup vga bios collection just to find out it doesn't work at all, i noticed that the backup i made using atiflash was 512kb and the ones on techpowerup are 256kb maybe thats why doesn't work but i am not sure since i only yesterday i forced myself to learn the very basics of atiflash and well, thing is i wanted to ask some nice people here if they had the same SKU as mine so they can make a Backup the boost vbios with atiflash and send it to me, i will really appreciate any help, thank you very much.

This is my validation file i just need a backup from the original boost mode or vbios mode, made with atiflash (e.g backup.bin 512kb)
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/gawur

please help me.


----------



## hartofwave

So i have the msi gaming x 4gb with 8 gb of ram, can i flash it to use 8?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> This is my validation file i just need a backup from the original boost mode or vbios mode, made with atiflash (e.g backup.bin 512kb)
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/gawur
> 
> please help me.


i have the same card, Once I get home I will dump my clean bios and upload it for you.

I was also wondering if somebody was able to modify my bios, I have used the bios editor for what I could, timings, TDP, Power limit, but was hoping somebody would be able to modify the max input voltage. Currently it's a limit of 1.256v, which is ok for 1490-1510, depending, but as I have a water block on it, I would like a little more power, 1.45-1.55v would be great, as it should allow me to run a stable well over 1510, and really see how far I can push this card. 1510mhz @ 1.256v running around 48c under heavy load, curious how high it can clock with more voltage available to it.

Cheers
Jeb

Link to bios

@DsLiadz You can use this bios, although please keep in mind that it is modified, but a clean dump. TDP increased to 250w, power limit to 75, and ram timings are modified, 1625 @ 1750 and 1750 @ 2000+


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> i have the same card, Once I get home I will dump my clean bios and upload it for you.
> 
> I was also wondering if somebody was able to modify my bios, I have used the bios editor for what I could, timings, TDP, Power limit, but was hoping somebody would be able to modify the max input voltage. Currently it's a limit of 1.256v, which is ok for 1490-1510, depending, but as I have a water block on it, I would like a little more power, 1.45-1.55v would be great, as it should allow me to run a stable well over 1510, and really see how far I can push this card. 1510mhz @ 1.256v running around 48c under heavy load, curious how high it can clock with more voltage available to it.
> 
> Cheers
> Jeb
> 
> Link to bios
> 
> @DsLiadz You can use this bios, although please keep in mind that it is modified, but a clean dump. TDP increased to 250w, power limit to 75, and ram timings are modified, 1625 @ 1750 and 1750 @ 2000+


Jeb you are a legend man, still i am gonna try it, does it has some benefit to gaming the modified timings?, thing is my stock vbios got corrupted don't know how i was upgrading to crimson 16.11.1 when this happened and i only use msi afterburner just only this time i used the trixx software to change the LED and to create a custom fan curve since MSI AB wasn't really applying the fan curve well, i never thinker with this sort of things on my gpu because the lack of knowledge, any way i just flashed and it booted well, i am gonna game for a while, and again man, i really appreciate your help, i was looking for a bios backup like crazy all over the internet,


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> Jeb you are a legend man, still i am gonna try it, does it has some benefit to gaming the modified timings?, thing is my stock vbios got corrupted don't know how i was upgrading to crimson 16.11.1 when this happened and i only use msi afterburner just only this time i used the trixx software to change the LED and to create a custom fan curve since MSI AB wasn't really applying the fan curve well, i never thinker with this sort of things on my gpu because the lack of knowledge, any way i just flashed and it booted well, i am gonna game for a while, and again man, i really appreciate your help, i was looking for a bios backup like crazy all over the internet,


I find timings will help more in FPS in some benchmarks than clock speed (to a point), tighter the clocks, the lower the latency. Now, you will likely not be able to hit higher than 2100 ram speed stable with these timings though, but should still be faster than 2250 at stock timings.

Forgot to mention in the original post, the max ram speed is also raised, so I believe it's set to 2400.

Thought I lost the files, turned out I had them, here is the link to both banks, quiet and OC mode.

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6o0v56_9473VVpuX0htQ2lxemc

Cheers


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I find timings will help more in FPS in some benchmarks than clock speed (to a point), tighter the clocks, the lower the latency. Now, you will likely not be able to hit higher than 2100 ram speed stable with these timings though, but should still be faster than 2250 at stock timings.
> 
> Forgot to mention in the original post, the max ram speed is also raised, so I believe it's set to 2400.
> 
> Thought I lost the files, turned out I had them, here is the link to both banks, quiet and OC mode.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B6o0v56_9473VVpuX0htQ2lxemc
> 
> Cheers


Oh damn man, you are truly helpful, i thought i was done for, but now i can have my gpu the way it was, i was about to RMA it but since i opened up the gpu to change the thermal paste i voided my warranty way to early, i might give it a go on Bios modding, but i have tons of info to read on the matter, i love to learn new things, and this looks like a place full of knowledge and capable people, again man, thanks a lot.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> Oh damn man, you are truly helpful, i thought i was done for, but now i can have my gpu the way it was, i was about to RMA it but since i opened up the gpu to change the thermal paste i voided my warranty way to early, i might give it a go on Bios modding, but i have tons of info to read on the matter, i love to learn new things, and this looks like a place full of knowledge and capable people, again man, thanks a lot.


Changing the thermal paste should definitely not void your warranty. As long you dont cut into anything, physically modify the card, as long as you can put stock cooler and have it in a complete package, you should be fine. Mine didn't even have any security stickers over screws. You can mess your card up much more with bios flashing than replacing the toothpaste they put on with actual thermal paste.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Changing the thermal paste should definitely not void your warranty. As long you dont cut into anything, physically modify the card, as long as you can put stock cooler and have it in a complete package, you should be fine. Mine didn't even have any security stickers over screws. You can mess your card up much more with bios flashing than replacing the toothpaste they put on with actual thermal paste.


Yeah the card looks fine, no damage whatsoever or stickers, and yes the stock thermal paste is not that terrible but it seems to be low-mid tier, anyway i just flashed the bios and i got this error tho, maybe some error on the bios or the drivers? anyway it goes away when i manually punch the number onto the core clock on msi but it only works if it is a number lower or higher than 1342.

0mhz.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## jeb101

Run DDU, uninstall afterburner, reboot, then install drivers + afterburner.

I found that every time i changed the bios it would freak out Wattman or Afterburner, power limit was not seen until i did that. Maybe it's just that.

Curious, are both your banks modified? If you still have at least one stock bank, boot on that bank, open ATI Flash, change the bios bank, then flash again. Always good to have one bank you mess with and another that is stock. Last thing you want is to be stuck between a rock and a hard place, needing another GPU to flash.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Run DDU, uninstall afterburner, reboot, then install drivers + afterburner.
> 
> I found that every time i changed the bios it would freak out Wattman or Afterburner, power limit was not seen until i did that. Maybe it's just that.
> 
> Curious, are both your banks different? If you still have at least one stock bank, boot on that bank, open ATI Flash, change the bios bank, then flash again.


My quiet mode bank is intact, the boost bank was the only one that got corrupted, i will give it a try with reinstalling drivers if it doesn't work, i will re flash it. it's weird since the modded bios you gave me first didn't had any error, well i am off to try it.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Run DDU, uninstall afterburner, reboot, then install drivers + afterburner.
> 
> I found that every time i changed the bios it would freak out Wattman or Afterburner, power limit was not seen until i did that. Maybe it's just that.
> 
> Curious, are both your banks modified? If you still have at least one stock bank, boot on that bank, open ATI Flash, change the bios bank, then flash again. Always good to have one bank you mess with and another that is stock. Last thing you want is to be stuck between a rock and a hard place, needing another GPU to flash.


Didn't work man, i used the DDU and then i re flashed and nothing still the same i guess it's fine like that, i can play games at least, i just to havemake a profile on msi after burner and apply the OC at startup. nonetheless you were really help full, sapphire customer service didn't help that much.


----------



## jeb101

What happens when you flip to the stock, unflashed partition? Does it still show 0? Try reinstalling GPUz also, and delete anything in appdata that references it.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> What happens when you flip to the stock, unflashed partition? Does it still show 0? Try reinstalling GPUz also, and delete anything in appdata that references it.


D: now i am scared it showed the same with the quiet mode and the reinstallation, i also did a registry clean up and was uninstalled using CCleaner, did something went wrong? also i used the ATIwinflash to flash the bios, the first one you dump which it worked flawlessly and the rx480stock.rom, the one that doesn't show clockspeed.

quietmode.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> D: now i am scared it showed the same with the quiet mode and the reinstallation, i also did a registry clean up and was uninstalled using CCleaner, did something went wrong? also i used the ATIwinflash to flash the bios, the first one you dump which it worked flawlessly and the rx480stock.rom, the one that doesn't show clockspeed.
> 
> quietmode.gif 23k .gif file


look i changed the clock speed on MSI and applied and it works back on.

thisthing.gif 23k .gif file


----------



## jeb101

Interesting, seems that my dump could be bad (although very weird since mine registered ok as it's the base of my mods). I will dump it again once I get home, as I kept that bank stock and the quiet one is the one I use to test things. Do you think you can give me the dump of your quiet profile? Just want to confirm with mine.

Cheers


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Interesting, seems that my dump could be bad (although very weird since mine registered ok as it's the base of my mods). I will dump it again once I get home, as I kept that bank stock and the quiet one is the one I use to test things. Do you think you can give me the dump of your quiet profile? Just want to confirm with mine.
> 
> Cheers


of course man here you go
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B57G1ZOXLgSCZkJoSmgtMUlaUDA


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> of course man here you go
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B57G1ZOXLgSCZkJoSmgtMUlaUDA


Thanks, appreciate it


----------



## Lard

I've tested your 1750/2000MHz Mix Timings with OclMemBench and 2200MHz:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
[2] Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz 4 compute units
Select device (enter number 1-1):
1
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4048 MB of 8192MB
Allocating chunk 63
Chunk 1, 0 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 2, 128 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 3, 256 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 4, 384 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 5, 512 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 6, 640 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 7, 768 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 8, 896 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 9, 1024 MB: 0.5 ms, 237.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 10, 1152 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 11, 1280 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 12, 1408 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 13, 1536 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 14, 1664 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 15, 1792 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 16, 1920 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 17, 2048 MB: 0.5 ms, 237.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 18, 2176 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 19, 2304 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 20, 2432 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 21, 2560 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 22, 2688 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 23, 2816 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 24, 2944 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 25, 3072 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 26, 3200 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 27, 3328 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28, 3456 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29, 3584 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30, 3712 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31, 3840 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32, 3968 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 33, 4096 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 34, 4224 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 35, 4352 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 36, 4480 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 37, 4608 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 38, 4736 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 39, 4864 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 40, 4992 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 41, 5120 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 42, 5248 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 43, 5376 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 44, 5504 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 45, 5632 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 46, 5760 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 47, 5888 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 48, 6016 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 49, 6144 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 50, 6272 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 51, 6400 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 52, 6528 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 53, 6656 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 54, 6784 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 55, 6912 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 56, 7040 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 57, 7168 MB: 0.5 ms, 236.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 58, 7296 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 59, 7424 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 60, 7552 MB: 0.5 ms, 235.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 61, 7680 MB: 0.5 ms, 234.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 62, 7808 MB: 24.6 ms, 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 63, 7936 MB: 24.6 ms, 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 64, 8064 MB: 24.7 ms, 5.2 GB/s TRUE
All done. Press ENTER...



Compared to stock 2000MHz Timings with 2300MHz they are faster and have much more lesser EDC errors in games.
The 2300MHz memory clock was only possible with a MVDDC mod using a 100kΩ resistor to get from 1.55V to 1.62V.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Init OpenCL...
Create platforms...
[1] AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
[2] Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz 4 compute units
Select device (enter number 1-1):
1
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4048 MB of 8192MB
Allocating chunk 63
Chunk 1, 0 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 2, 128 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 3, 256 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 4, 384 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 5, 512 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 6, 640 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 7, 768 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 8, 896 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 9, 1024 MB: 0.5 ms, 233.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 10, 1152 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 11, 1280 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 12, 1408 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 13, 1536 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 14, 1664 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 15, 1792 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 16, 1920 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 17, 2048 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 18, 2176 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 19, 2304 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 20, 2432 MB: 0.5 ms, 232.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 21, 2560 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 22, 2688 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 23, 2816 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 24, 2944 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 25, 3072 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 26, 3200 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 27, 3328 MB: 0.5 ms, 232.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28, 3456 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29, 3584 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30, 3712 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31, 3840 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32, 3968 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 33, 4096 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 34, 4224 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 35, 4352 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 36, 4480 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 37, 4608 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 38, 4736 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 39, 4864 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 40, 4992 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 41, 5120 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 42, 5248 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 43, 5376 MB: 0.5 ms, 232.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 44, 5504 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 45, 5632 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 46, 5760 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 47, 5888 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 48, 6016 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 49, 6144 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 50, 6272 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 51, 6400 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 52, 6528 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 53, 6656 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 54, 6784 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 55, 6912 MB: 0.5 ms, 233.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 56, 7040 MB: 0.5 ms, 232.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 57, 7168 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 58, 7296 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 59, 7424 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 60, 7552 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 61, 7680 MB: 0.6 ms, 231.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 62, 7808 MB: 0.6 ms, 232.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 63, 7936 MB: 24.7 ms, 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 64, 8064 MB: 24.6 ms, 5.2 GB/s TRUE
All done. Press ENTER...



Pushing the memory clocks further, was not really useful for me.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Thanks, appreciate it


Hey man, i was fiddling around with the drivers and got the bios to work,

fix.gif 23k .gif file

no more bad reads from gpu z, i just upgraded from the 16.10.3 to 16.11.2 and it fixed itself, i skipped the DDU method and only use the upgrade drivers feature in AMD crimson settings.
Now i have my card stock, i will try to play with the bios editor once i get the basics and all the terms right, since i am a noob when it comes to modding software. Thank you again Jeb101

Also i was wondering does anybody has the thermal pads on the rx480 nitro? since i read that the vrm temps are holding back it's OC? also any good paste recommended for this gpu?


----------



## DsLiadz

Also i was wondering does anybody has replaced* the thermal pads on the rx480 nitro? since i read that the vrm temps are holding back it's OC? also any good paste recommended for this gpu?


----------



## jeb101

Would anybody have any info on how to modify the maximum voltage on the Sapphire RX480 Nitro OC (8GB)? I've gone over all the details in OP, even tried to identify things using the custom 1.4v "unlocked" bios, but my hex skills are pretty much non existent. I know enough to follow instructions, do the edit, and whatnot, but to actually find the offset where the voltage is located, that is a whole other ballgame.

Basically, I want to put the voltage from the stock ~1.26v to 1.5v, as it's under water, I want to see how high it can clock. I would really like instructions, or if you have enough experience, modify the bios for me. I would be very grateful for any of this.

Currently the max I can do is 1510mhz @ 1.245v (as completely stable) and 1530 @ 1.26v for a single firestrike before it crashes. I need a little more oomph to get past this hurdle.

Cheers,
Jeb

NitroOC.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## EtherJon

SapphireRX480OC4GB.zip 112k .zip file

I am in a fix as I ahve bought 7x Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 OC 4GB cards with the hope of mining on Ethereum with them. It seems that out of the box they use considerably more power and mine at lower speeds that indicated on Cryptocompare.
I have seen videos describing how to mod the BIOS the RX 480 8GB to mine Ethereum faster and using less power. like this one-
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwb67g4skGM
My problem is that I have a 4GB card and the suggested timing mod in the video I saw does not relate to what I see when I open Polaris with the file I read out.
I am reasonably competent however new to GPU based stuff. Can anyone offer any pointers, guidance or even help with generating a modified rom. I have looked around quite a bit but am loosing what little hair I have.
Any help greatly appreciated.


----------



## wall000

I searched quickly through this thread and didn't see anyone testing this on a RX 460. I have a Sapphire Nitro RX 460 4GB and this is what the bios editor shows:



Strange TDP and core voltages

Both ATIWinFlash and GPU-Z give me a 256KB bios which gives me a warning in the bios editor about not having the standard 512KB.

Baffin.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## EtherJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wall000*
> 
> I searched quickly through this thread and didn't see anyone testing this on a RX 460. I have a Sapphire Nitro RX 460 4GB and this is what the bios editor shows:
> 
> 
> 
> Strange TDP and core voltages
> 
> Both ATIWinFlash and GPU-Z give me a 256KB bios which gives me a warning in the bios editor about not having the standard 512KB.
> 
> Baffin.zip 110k .zip file


I heard that it is best to use ATIWinFlash to read out the ROM as GPU-Z generates a small file. So perhaps it is safer to use this one. It sounds like the ROM on the 460 may be smaller but I am new to GPUs so that is a guess.


----------



## DsLiadz

¿By any chance does anyone here has the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB SKU 11260-01-20G? I need the boost vbios the 1342mhz factory vbios backed up with atiflash (e.g backup.bin 512kb file size)
I will be very grateful.
this is my card https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/n7h55

Or does anyone having problems with the card sitting at 300mhz and the gpu z showing 0 mhz and unknown pixel rate and texel rate i wolud be glad to hear, it fixes alone from time to time but it's really annoying ¿maybe the stock bios that my good friend jeb101 passed me was faulty? either way ¿has anyone encounter this issue?


----------



## 010101

Here is
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> ¿By any chance does anyone here has the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB SKU 11260-01-20G? I need the boost vbios the 1342mhz factory vbios backed up with atiflash (e.g backup.bin 512kb file size)
> I will be very grateful.
> this is my card https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/n7h55
> 
> Or does anyone having problems with the card sitting at 300mhz and the gpu z showing 0 mhz and unknown pixel rate and texel rate i wolud be glad to hear, it fixes alone from time to time but it's really annoying ¿maybe the stock bios that my good friend jeb101 passed me was faulty? either way ¿has anyone encounter this issue?


Here is is not mine but a guy upload time ago in the tread i just save.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-a7uC3WrRwIV0xSc045blZLdEU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## EtherJon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtherJon*
> 
> SapphireRX480OC4GB.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> I am in a fix as I ahve bought 7x Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 OC 4GB cards with the hope of mining on Ethereum with them. It seems that out of the box they use considerably more power and mine at lower speeds that indicated on Cryptocompare.
> I have seen videos describing how to mod the BIOS the RX 480 8GB to mine Ethereum faster and using less power. like this one-
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mwb67g4skGM
> My problem is that I have a 4GB card and the suggested timing mod in the video I saw does not relate to what I see when I open Polaris with the file I read out.
> I am reasonably competent however new to GPU based stuff. Can anyone offer any pointers, guidance or even help with generating a modified rom. I have looked around quite a bit but am loosing what little hair I have.
> Any help greatly appreciated.


 Untitled.png 50k .png file
 This is what I see when I open the rom


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtherJon*
> 
> Untitled.png 50k .png file
> This is what I see when I open the rom


Run polaris bios editor like administrator....the bios is fine:


----------



## EtherJon

Thanks, I solved the problem here- https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10570/bios-for-sapphire-nitro-rx480-4gb-elpida


----------



## ShredSticks

I've been having issues with my ASUS RX480 STRIX where I cannot seem to get the voltage to stick above the stock of 1150mV. However, all the other settings from the BIOS editor seem to be correctly applying.

I have tested my overclock using MSI AB + WattMan to ensure stability, however I dislike how MSI AB offsets the voltage across the board (All DPMs not just the top couple). To be honest I like the idea of having an overclock that does not require software to run in the background all the time.

In order to ensure WattMan or MSI AB weren't trying to force the stock voltages i ensured they were both uninstalled then did a clean driver install to latest [16.11.2] before updating my VBIOS.



What do i need to do in order to ensure the top two DPMs can actually draw the right amount of voltage? I have tried playing around with TDP and Max PowerLimit a little but to no success.


----------



## 010101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EtherJon*
> 
> Thanks but I am running it as Admin. So I tried downloading Polaris again in case I have a faulty copy but I still get the same result as per the image I attached.
> Is that screen grab you posted of my file?


Yes is the same bios... no idea whats your problem


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShredSticks*
> 
> I've been having issues with my ASUS RX480 STRIX where I cannot seem to get the voltage to stick above the stock of 1150mV. However, all the other settings from the BIOS editor seem to be correctly applying.
> 
> I have tested my overclock using MSI AB + WattMan to ensure stability, however I dislike how MSI AB offsets the voltage across the board (All DPMs not just the top couple). To be honest I like the idea of having an overclock that does not require software to run in the background all the time.
> 
> In order to ensure WattMan or MSI AB weren't trying to force the stock voltages i ensured they were both uninstalled then did a clean driver install to latest [16.11.2] before updating my VBIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> What do i need to do in order to ensure the top two DPMs can actually draw the right amount of voltage? I have tried playing around with TDP and Max PowerLimit a little but to no success.


U don't need a biosmod for overvoltage, not even for permanent ov. Use WattTool:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series
set the voltage (p1-p7) u need, then reboot (else strange performance loss might occur). Wattman will now show the new values.

More power:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/670#post_25548934


----------



## DsLiadz

Hey everybody i just encounter another confusing error, i have the Rx480 nitro+ OC 8gb with stock vbios, and as soon as i reach 75ªC in ROTTR, the card starts downclocking to keep within the 75ºC target temp, but i have Msi Afterburner with 1400 core clock, stock memory clock, +30mV, +50% power limit and 90ªC max temp, any way i can get to work at full speed cause of it i am trying to OC and this keeps me from being Stable, or any other thoughts on this matter i will very grateful if someone finds a solution, i already tried to increase target temperature in AMD wattman and it doesn't work.


----------



## hellm

what does Afterburner say about the power consumption? 75°C, +30mv, and the nitro has already +25mV offset, might already be enough to hit the power target. The other thing would be the temp target, but since that one is at 90°C..

Since 16.11.2 and this "improved" shader-cache-thing ROTTR keeps crashing with a message about vram overflow. My 480 now needs more than 8GB for the highest settings.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DsLiadz*
> 
> Hey everybody i just encounter another confusing error, i have the Rx480 nitro+ OC 8gb with stock vbios, and as soon as i reach 75ªC in ROTTR, the card starts downclocking to keep within the 75ºC target temp, but i have Msi Afterburner with 1400 core clock, stock memory clock, +30mV, +50% power limit and 90ªC max temp, any way i can get to work at full speed cause of it i am trying to OC and this keeps me from being Stable, or any other thoughts on this matter i will very grateful if someone finds a solution, i already tried to increase target temperature in AMD wattman and it doesn't work.


That's because once you enable Wattman, it stays in the background messing things. The only solution so far is to uninstall drivers through DDRU and never ever touch wattman again.

Btw, what is the safe max VDDCI in Polaris?


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> what does Afterburner say about the power consumption? 75°C, +30mv, and the nitro has already +25mV offset, might already be enough to hit the power target. The other thing would be the temp target, but since that one is at 90°C..
> 
> Since 16.11.2 and this "improved" shader-cache-thing ROTTR keeps crashing with a message about vram overflow. My 480 now needs more than 8GB for the highest settings.


SAME HERE!!! Glad to know i am not the only one









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> That's because once you enable Wattman, it stays in the background messing things. The only solution so far is to uninstall drivers through DDRU and never ever touch wattman again.
> 
> Btw, what is the safe max VDDCI in Polaris?


And yeah man i will DDU the hell out of them right now and try it on later, i will post if this fixed the issue thank you very much for your replay.


----------



## DsLiadz

Here it is people, now i am getting the annoying 300mhz core and memory glitch, it happens sometime when i reset the card to the stock settings on MSI afterburner, maybe a bad bios or something? IDK here is the proof and the shots on the downclocking issue, already DDU and reinstalled the 16.11.3 and nothing, i really don't know WTH is going on, worst case scenario a faulty card? MY PSU is the CX750W 80+ Bronce i have a GA990FXAUD3 Rev 4.0, 16GB Kingston Hyper Fury X 1866mhz stock timings, 2x3.5HDD, 2x2.5 HDD and 1xSSD 120GB and my fx 8320e is at 4.8Ghz on all cores no downclocks @1.440V.

AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object On chrome. Error so i am uploading the screenshots and the report from AIDA64 to my g-drive.
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B57G1ZOXLgSCY2JEbmd0VTJHb1k

OH MIGHTY GPU GURUS HELP THIS POOR SOUL OUT


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

I get that on my GTX 850M laptop. The core clock is probably fine. Try to play a game and see if the framerate is ok or not.

I tried updating drivers but it always end up reporting 450mhz.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLAWNOOB*
> 
> I get that on my GTX 850M laptop. The core clock is probably fine. Try to play a game and see if the framerate is ok or not.
> 
> I tried updating drivers but it always end up reporting 450mhz.


It doesn't work i noticed that the glitch happens if i move the power limit slider up in MSI Aferburner or if i click the reset option too, the circle arrow icon, i already tried another bios, no effect, the card starts throttling at 75ºC no matter what setting is on either Afterburner or Wattman, it stills begin to downclock, already tried drivers from 16.10.3 to 16.11.3 and nothing, maybe a faulty PSU? maybe i have the wrong bios? iDK i am using it at stocks right now...i also did a fresh install of windows 10 well more like a reset just to get hwinfo to read the VRM temps since they weren't showing at all, so at least that was fixed...any way i will keep, i was thinking is there anyway to modified the bios to get the target temperature up to maybe 85ºC??


----------



## Chaser

Is there any explanation about what those entries in "FAN" and "Powertune" doing exactly?

Specially the difference between TDP and Max Power Limit or the hysteresis value, Min/Med/High Temp etc.


----------



## alanflankerBR

Help me guys. I bought XFX RX470 single fan XXX 4GB and I modified bios number 2 only by changing the timings as I saw it in a video that used the same memory chip and same VGA and I made the flash. But restarting the computer to bios number 2 does not give video and does not boot even with another onboard VGA card. I only managed to boot adding another offboard board in the total of 3 counting with the onboard. I was able to flash but it still does not boot. With bios number 1 everything works normally.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaser*
> 
> Is there any explanation about what those entries in "FAN" and "Powertune" doing exactly?
> 
> Specially the difference between TDP and Max Power Limit or the hysteresis value, Min/Med/High Temp etc.


PowerTune values relate to GPU on PCB:

TDP: "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"

TDC: "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"

Max Power Limit: "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"

Fan section in Polaris bios editor does not show fan mode (plus some other values). There are 2 types of fan mode Lookup table (LUT) and Fuzzy Logic (FL). From what I have seen Polaris factory ROMs use FL.

Basically LUT uses Temp.Hysteresis and the 3 Temp/PWM values (Min,Med,High). FL uses Max PWM%, Max RPM, Sensitivity and Acoustic Limit (MHz), then also FL mode has it's own Target GPU temperature value which is not shown in Polaris bios editor (plus there are other values).

In Hawaii bios mod OP is info on Temp.Hysteresis, heading How to edit Temperature Hysteresis for Standard Fan Mode (LUT).

If using Polaris bios editor you don't achieve a fan modification as you require open a new thread in the context of you modification and I'll share what information I can







.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> PowerTune values relate to GPU on PCB:
> 
> TDP: "Change TDP limit based on customer's thermal solution"
> 
> TDC: "PowerTune limit for maximum thermally sustainable current by VDDC regulator that can be supplied"
> 
> Max Power Limit: "This power limit is the total chip power that we need to stay within in order to not violate the PCIe rail/connector power delivery"
> ...


So, with my RX 480 Nitro can "safetly" set:

TDP and Max Power Limit to 225, 75 watts from PCI-E connector (from motherboard) + 150 watts from 8 PIN power connector. Since some more power can be drawn from the connectors, 225 watts should not be "a wall that should never be climbed".

TDC to 190 A (from 124, theoretical max should be 200), here is where I'm a bit unsure. From here: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPwsLOX7Y_k&t=4m50s you can see that 200 A is the max that can be supplied, I chose 190 just to avoid the theorical limit.

Am I right?

Also, is 1150 the maximum safe value for mem voltage?

Is there a way to set a minimum fan spin value by bios mod? (Rx nitro has a "zero fan" thats hurts temperature)


----------



## Mork vom Ork

Sorry Guys for disturbing, but is there any way to contact the developer of POLARIS BIOS EDITOR or a way to get the complete Source Code for it? Nut just the published Infos on GitHub? For CLOVER Bootloader (http://insanelymac.com) we need the info, where the hell to find Memoryposition for VRAM initializaltion.

Sorry, could not better describe what kind of info we are looking for, cause i am NO real coder. But source code of PBE would might us help, get POLARIS VRAM initialization to work properly with CLOVER bootloader. It has to look something like this:

#define R600_CONFIG_MEMSIZE 0x5428 <--- Value for old RADEON CARDS

Currently we think, it should like this:

#define POLARIS_CONFIG_MEMSIZE 0x0150a <--- Value, we are looking for POLARIS

but this seems not to work, so now we are looking for the correct register and Developer or Source Code of Polaris BIOS Editor might help to fin the correct info. Any help appreciated.

Regards... Mork vom Ork


----------



## Xcat2008

Hello guys. I need some help, at least to understand one thing. My english is not that good, so hope you understand.

I manage to copy and see from anothers Bios and do my Modded Bios.. It's everything working well. Got also a modded Air Cooler so everything is fresh.. VRM's max is something like 63º.... GPU is like no more than 67 degress..

I just want to try out the 1400Mhz, but dunno why i got those numbers on the different Stages mV *( 65288 )*

There is another way to place the Voltage manual? Like we do under Wattman? Or i can just for example on the last Stage under Polaris bios Editor write for 1100?


----------



## TheLAWNOOB

Set every single voltage manually. Eg: 1150mv for all.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Hello guys. I need some help, at least to understand one thing. My english is not that good, so hope you understand.
> 
> I manage to copy and see from anothers Bios and do my Modded Bios.. It's everything working well. Got also a modded Air Cooler so everything is fresh.. VRM's max is something like 63º.... GPU is like no more than 67 degress..
> 
> I just want to try out the 1400Mhz, but dunno why i got those numbers on the different Stages mV *( 65288 )*
> 
> There is another way to place the Voltage manual? Like we do under Wattman? Or i can just for example on the last Stage under Polaris bios Editor write for 1100?


Those numbers are normal. Since AMD cannot finetune the voltages for every DPM of every chip, they instead put voltage pointers (the numbers you're seeing) relating to a voltage offset that is determined by the leakage current characteristic of the ASIC.
This way, AMD can set stable voltages for all cards without testing one by one.

It is best to leave them alone and play with voltage sliders of software utilities like Afterburner or TRIXX. The +100mV from AB are already plenty to achieve high overclocks, let alone the +200mV from TRIXX.


----------



## Xcat2008

Thank you for the reply









I just wanna Overclock via Bios, no progams like MSI or WattMan.. Using Msi only to see the Temperatures and stuffs..

So, if i apply 1400Mhz in the Last Stage, the Card will self adjust the voltage?

This is the ASIC of my card..


----------



## Chaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Those numbers are normal. Since AMD cannot finetune the voltages for every DPM of every chip, they instead put voltage pointers (the numbers you're seeing) relating to a voltage offset that is determined by the leakage current characteristic of the ASIC.
> This way, AMD can set stable voltages for all cards without testing one by one.
> 
> It is best to leave them alone and play with voltage sliders of software utilities like Afterburner or TRIXX. The +100mV from AB are already plenty to achieve high overclocks, let alone the +200mV from TRIXX.


But if I want to go under 800mV I can only do that with BIOS editing?
btw. can I set those mV down to where I want (for expample 500mV) or is that a minimum that the card needs to operate?


----------



## Ansau

Yes, you can substitute those numbers by the voltage in millivolts, for example 1.2V in the last would be 1200.
And of course there is a minimum required to operate, otherwise the gpu will crash. That's the reason why under/overvolting is preferible be done by software, in case the gpu is unstable, you reset the pc and start over. Doing it by bios without testing previously can make the gpu constantly unstable and a serious headache.


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes, you can substitute those numbers by the voltage in millivolts, for example 1.2V in the last would be 1200.
> And of course there is a minimum required to operate, otherwise the gpu will crash. That's the reason why under/overvolting is preferible be done by software, in case the gpu is unstable, you reset the pc and start over. Doing it by bios without testing previously can make the gpu constantly unstable and a serious headache.


Thank you. I think i will not touch anything more (fear xD).. Just tell me if you do not mind, if is this ok for you. Boosted a little bit teh memory for 2200Mhz and 1150mV

All those Temps are during the BenchMark.

*Fire Strike Ultra 1.1*
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10788381

*Temps During the Bench*


*GPU-Z*


*
Polaris Bios*


Thank you for your attention









PS: Just one more...

*Fire Strike 1.1*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16082520?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Thank you. I think i will not touch anything more (fear xD).. Just tell me if you do not mind, if is this ok for you. Boosted a little bit teh memory for 2200Mhz and 1150mV
> 
> All those Temps are during the BenchMark.
> 
> *Fire Strike Ultra 1.1*
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/10788381
> 
> *Temps During the Bench*


The gpu mem error counter continue to rise after each benchmark/game run or it stays still after the first one?


----------



## Chaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes, you can substitute those numbers by the voltage in millivolts, for example 1.2V in the last would be 1200.
> And of course there is a minimum required to operate, otherwise the gpu will crash. That's the reason why under/overvolting is preferible be done by software, in case the gpu is unstable, you reset the pc and start over. Doing it by bios without testing previously can make the gpu constantly unstable and a serious headache.


Yes but I cant lower the voltage under 800mV with software?
I have a dual BIOS, so it shouldnt be a problem. right?


----------



## Ansau

With dual bios or a second gpu/igpu it isn't such a problem. And of course you can go under 800mv with software, but note that Afterburner or TRIXX apply an offset to all DPM states. Wattman allows you to touch each state.


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> The gpu mem error counter continue to rise after each benchmark/game run or it stays still after the first one?


Crap.. Did not even check that field









So this means something is wrong correct? To mutch Mhz for the Voltage, or the memory cant handle?

The order from the HWInfo is: Current / Minimum / Maximum / Average.

So if the 9.234 is the Current Value i supose after bench more will rise more the error's?

Now only when i got home from Work, to fix and check that.

I will probaly do like @Ansau advice... Test first via MSI Afterburner, and flash after if everything is fine. The error's needs to stay at 0 correct?

At least the GPU Clock is running great, did few benchs and played some games and not a single crash or problems.

Dunno if i said before, but my card is one Reference.. XFX RX480 8GB Stock at 1288Mhz.


----------



## Chaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> And of course you can go under 800mv with software


plz explain how!?


----------



## Ansau

With TRIXX you can go down to -200mV. I think Afterburner doesn't allow undervolting in Polaris, only allows +mV.


----------



## Chaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> With TRIXX you can go down to -200mV. I think Afterburner doesn't allow undervolting in Polaris, only allows +mV.


Are You sure that itsnt just for state 7 and I can get 600mv for state 1 ?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> The gpu mem error counter continue to rise after each benchmark/game run or it stays still after the first one?


I'm actually seeing this on my card, the counter keeps going up even after a benchmark. Once I reboot it's fine. This only happens with OC'd memory, even a tiny bit.


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chaser*
> 
> Are You sure that itsnt just for state 7 and I can get 600mv for state 1 ?


I'm using 800mV with a voltage offset of -68.75 in WattTool.
Flash videos are a very good stability test for 2D.


----------



## Chaser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I'm using 800mV with a voltage offset of -68.75 in WattTool.
> Flash videos are a very good stability test for 2D.


Doesnt seem to work. Vid is still 800mV. U should double check with gpu-z.


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> The gpu mem error counter continue to rise after each benchmark/game run or it stays still after the first one?


***Update

Had to Lower the voltage and Mhz from 2200 Mhz / 1150 to 2150 / 1100 and it's working now. Well at least run one becnhmark and 0 error's.. I suppose error's means instability? Shame that is getting less point's









*Running the Bench*



*Fire Strike 1.1*

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/16097146?

*GPU-Z*



And thank you for check that point.. I hould never see it, unless gave me some crash. Thank you once again


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> And thank you for check that point.. I hould never see it, unless gave me some crash. Thank you once again


Np







If you want to know more about edc memory error counter look here: https://www.hwinfo.com/forum/Thread-GPU-Memory-Errors-Reading


----------



## turbobooster

Is there any one that did a bios flash on a asus strix rx 470 stock speed 1206/1650.


----------



## FricoRico

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> If the flash was successful the modification would be there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I have modified value to F instead of D , F is the highest bias I can enable to make the phases powered by PCI-E plugs to have more loading than PCI-E slot. As now the value is differing from windows driver, so it may change it to D when booted into it. Therefore I would always power down and up before going into Mac OSX if you have booted into windows.
> 
> Here is increased bias ROM.
> 
> GD25Q41B_Mod_GOP_v2.0.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> No experience of Mac OSX
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . If in Mac OSX you have a SW tool that can read i2c information from IR3567B, we'd be able to confirm if the register that is setting VRM load balancing is being set as per ROM.


So it took me a good while to actually test the new aggressive setting. Sadly I think it is too aggressive now, not allowing for the card to boot. I suspect this because I could not make it work in Mac OSX. Also when I boot to Windows from a cold boot it will not go into acceleration mode. After I warm reboot from windows (when drivers have probably overridden the values) I am able to get it working again. This makes me suspect that it is indeed too aggressive.

I might have to take another approach, it might even mean that I will have to go back trying to edit the Mac OSX Kext files. Do you think you could supply me with the HEX values for the different power modes? Maybe I can start my search there trying to see if there are any of them present in the Kext already. Thanks for helping me out so well before!


----------



## Vento041

Is the mV memory value bugged? I modded my bios to use 1150 mV (testing timings) when it hits 2000 Mhz but watttool shows 1000 mV (stock value).

UPDATE:

I tried some timings that weren't stable (few EDC errors) at 1000mV, no they are perfectly stable with 0 errorrs... It possible that the real value is 1150 but Watt Man and Watt Tool shows me 1000 mV just because it should be the default value? Can some one confirm/test this?

FULL STORY:
I'm modding the bios of my RX 480 Nitro+ OC, I'm quite unlucky (80% ASIC but I cant't OC s***) my VRAM can reach 2220 MHz but everything past 2100 just spawns EDC Errors (a ~5k at 2150, ~2kk at 2220, crash past 2220). I still have to touch Core frequency and voltage, I want to tweak my VRAM first. I decided to improve timings, at 2100 with the 1750 strap copied onto the 2000 strap i just need to raise the memory voltage to 1025 mV to be perfectly stable (if not I get like 10 errors, nothing to be worried about but I want to be safe). My current plan is to raise the voltage to 1150 mV (the max safe mem voltage) find the tightest stable timings (following this method: https://youtu.be/TR25v-jvWao , starting from 1750 timings as base) and later, find out if I can lower the voltage a bit (I hope 10/20 mV).

I modded my bios like this:
- TDP and Max Powerlimit = 225
- TDC = 190
- Copied 1750 timings to 2000 strap
- Set 1150 mV next to 2000 MHz memory frequency

I didn't change the frequency to 2100 and left it at stock 2000, so I'm sure that the card boot and I can set it manually by (when I find the best timings I'll set 2100 inside the bios).

Btw, the real question is, now the memory is perfectly stable but WattMan and WattTool still shows me 1000mV, since the m is stable should I assume that the 1150mV is correctly applied but the oc tools shows me 1000mV just because it should be the default value? Can someone try/confirm this thing? Is 1150 the max safe voltage for memory controller? Is 1.300v the max safe voltage for core (future plans)? My card is cooled by an Arctic Accelero Hybrid III 120 + Custom Unified VRAM+VRM+PCB Heatsink + Back Heatsink (pictures will come).


----------



## Vento041

Does anyone know how to change the default voltage offset (the one that you find on WattTool)? I could even do with hex edit, I'd just like to properly know how xD (where to write the new values)


----------



## Darknessrise13

So I just got my reference rx 480, and out of the box, I throttled to 900mhz with heaven. Increase power limit, 1266 as expected. So I flashed the unlocked bios, same behavior. I manually opened it to 200w power limit and still same behavior. Anyone have any ideas because I am stumped after bricking it 3 times.

GPU Core power is reading 200ish watts in gpu-z and hwinfo so I'm really not sure what's up.


----------



## Ansau

You need to increase TDP, TDC and max power limit.


----------



## Gulftown

Guys, I need help. I have RX 480 Strix and I have problem with drop frequency of GPU. EMBD Utility don't help me. Does it exist fix?


----------



## akroma

hi guys, sorry to bother you.

i have 1 asus strix oc rx 470 bios flashed to mine (to get 28mhs on eth)

ive had in this order: 38 hours no problems, 8 hours no problems, 129 hours no problems. that is in mining eth.

now between those "no problems" stages, ive gotten this: a colored screen. sometimes i restart the pc, and once it enters the miner, it gets a colored screen, either White, yellow, Green, black, blue (blue sky, not the bsod)

one time in furmark it also got those colored screens.

could it be the oc?

i know it was a Wall of text haha. ill summarize it:

are colored screens (White yellow black Green blue (not bsod blue sky) etc symptoms of bad/incorrect oc?

how does it Works for 129 hours with this kind of error?

or maybe its driver/miner software related? is common those color screens?

i use win 10 x64, the latest drivers on amd (i used to use 16.9.2 but changed it to test possible causes), rx 470 sitirx 4gb.




thanks


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> You need to increase TDP, TDC and max power limit.


I see. I was going by how the unlocked bios was, it kept tdp at 110 and tdc up to 124.

I'm also having issues booting in general. Sometimes it will boot with legacy boot but usually I have to boot on igpu and swap cable over. Using an i7 3770 with dz77ga-70K.


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Hi guys i am not new to bios modding but have some questions&#8230;

I recently owned a Gigabyte G1 Gaming RX 480 and updated it to the latest bios available (v5 - 11/11/16).

Please look at the error of the attached pic, do I have to worry?



So I extracted the bios 3 times with gpuz and all times it has the same size (Ellesmere.rom - 256 KB (262.144 Bytes))

Due to the fact that this card doesn't has a bios switch I am a bit concerned about bricking it.

The changes I intended to do are the following

Powertune:
TDP 110 -> 143 (+30%)
TDC 124 -> 161 (+30%)
Max power limit 127 -> 166 (+30%)

FAN:
Min PWM 20 -> 10
Acoustic Limit 910 -> 1100
Sensitivity: 4836 (dafuq?!)

The point which really really really concerns me about the error/pic are the voltages after 608mhz&#8230;:

MHz OEM -> MHz new @ Voltage OEM -> Voltage new

300 @ 800 -> 775
608 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
910 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
1077 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
1145 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
1191 @ 65286 (dafuq?!)
1236 @ 65287 (dafuq?!)
1290 @ 65288 (dafuq?!)

&#8230;and also the VRAMs name is weird because it contains symbols

Hope you can help 

Thanks in advance


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulftown*
> 
> Guys, I need help. I have RX 480 Strix and I have problem with drop frequency of GPU. EMBD Utility don't help me. Does it exist fix?


Your temps?

1. increase your fans RPM
2. increase powerlimt about at least +10% (as far as i red online about ths GPU this likely will your problem)
3. increase the desired temp in wattman (70c -> 80c)
4. maybe use the FPS limiter of the AMD driver to prevent overheating
5. undervolt
.
.
.
.
n. buy a BETTER aftermarket cooler


----------



## Gulftown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Your temps?
> 
> 1. increase your fans RPM
> 2. increase powerlimt about at least +10% (as far as i red online about ths GPU this likely will be the problem)
> 3. increase the desired temp in wattman (70c -> 80c)
> 4. maybe use the FPS limiter of the AMD driver to prevent overheating
> 5. undervolt
> .
> .
> .
> .
> n. buy a BETTER aftermarket cooler


Must I change power limit to higher in Polaris Bios Editor?


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulftown*
> 
> Must I change power limit to higher in Polaris Bios Editor?


NO, its sufficient to change the value in wattman / msi ab / trixx or what ever you want


----------



## Gulftown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> NO, its sufficient to change the value in wattman / msi ab / trixx or what ever you want


I know that. I need more power limit than 50% to get higher clocks.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Hi guys i am not new to bios modding but have some questions&#8230;
> 
> I recently owned a Gigabyte G1 Gaming RX 480 and updated it to the latest bios available (v5 - 11/11/16).
> 
> Please look at the error of the attached pic, do I have to worry?
> 
> 
> 
> So I extracted the bios 3 times with gpuz and all times it has the same size (Ellesmere.rom - 256 KB (262.144 Bytes))
> 
> Due to the fact that this card doesn't has a bios switch I am a bit concerned about bricking it.
> 
> The changes I intended to do are the following
> 
> Powertune:
> TDP 110 -> 143 (+30%)
> TDC 124 -> 161 (+30%)
> Max power limit 127 -> 166 (+30%)
> 
> FAN:
> Min PWM 20 -> 10
> Acoustic Limit 910 -> 1100
> Sensitivity: 4836 (dafuq?!)
> 
> The point which really really really concerns me about the error/pic are the voltages after 608mhz&#8230;:
> 
> MHz OEM -> MHz new @ Voltage OEM -> Voltage new
> 
> 300 @ 800 -> 775
> 608 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
> 910 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
> 1077 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
> 1145 @ 65282 (dafuq?!)
> 1191 @ 65286 (dafuq?!)
> 1236 @ 65287 (dafuq?!)
> 1290 @ 65288 (dafuq?!)
> 
> &#8230;and also the VRAMs name is weird because it contains symbols
> 
> Hope you can help 
> 
> Thanks in advance


Make your dumps with the atiwinflash, they'll dump 512kb, there is 256k of zeroes.

As for those crazy numbers you got there, thats normal, thats a value that basically lets the card pick the right voltage for the asic quality. If you change them to a proper voltage it'll be that.


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulftown*
> 
> I know that. I need more power limit than 50% to get higher clocks.


Ah, ok, missunderstood that - go for bios mod









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Make your dumps with the atiwinflash, they'll dump 512kb, there is 256k of zeroes.
> 
> As for those crazy numbers you got there, thats normal, thats a value that basically lets the card pick the right voltage for the asic quality. If you change them to a proper voltage it'll be that.


How about the fact that the vrams name contains symbols?

And what is ment by sensitivity?

TKS







))


----------



## Gulftown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Ah, ok, missunderstood that - go for bios mod


Yes, but how?


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulftown*
> 
> Yes, but how?


what do you mean by how?

extract rom, put it into the editor, edit it...?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Ah, ok, missunderstood that - go for bios mod
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How about the fact that the vrams name contains symbols?
> 
> And what is ment by sensitivity?
> 
> TKS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ))


Not sure what sensitivity is, I'm sure it has a purpose, but can't help you with that. As for the funky characters in VRAM, thats completely normal, even the OP has that in the pic for it, as well as every bios I've loaded.

Since you have a single bank card, do safe flashes. Start with expanding TDP and power limit, and use WattTool to find your values before you go flashing uber low voltages.


----------



## Gulftown

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> what do you mean by how?
> 
> extract rom, put it into the editor, edit it...?


Can you help me which parameters I need to change?


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Not sure what sensitivity is, I'm sure it has a purpose, but can't help you with that. As for the funky characters in VRAM, thats completely normal, even the OP has that in the pic for it, as well as every bios I've loaded.
> 
> Since you have a single bank card, do safe flashes. Start with expanding TDP and power limit, and use WattTool to find your values before you go flashing uber low voltages.


All values are tested except the one for 300 because i cant do it with wattman...
Maybe you know ift is in a "ok area" (i know each gpu is different)

300 @ 775
608 @ 800
910 @ 860
1077 @ 940
1145 @ 990
1191 @ 1040
1236 @ 1075
1290 @ 1090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gulftown*
> 
> Can you help me which parameters I need to change?


I am prety sure that everything is explained while the thread - sry but happy reading (also have a look at my initial comment - i guess this is all wich should be amended)


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> All values are tested except the one for 300 because i cant do it with wattman...
> Maybe you know ift is in a "ok area" (i know each gpu is different)
> 
> 300 @ 775
> 608 @ 800
> 910 @ 860
> 1077 @ 940
> 1145 @ 990
> 1191 @ 1040
> 1236 @ 1075
> 1290 @ 1090
> I am prety sure that everything is explained while the thread - sry but happy reading (also have a look at my initial comment - i guess this is all wich should be amended)


I'm still ironing out the lowest voltage for my max frequency, haven't touched anything below stage 4, Honestly it's probably gonna be all right, but I personally don't touch 2d frequencies as it's always a bigger risk as you use that for basic windows operation, and consequently flashing a bios on the card, esp if you boot from it. Few mv drop won't do a big difference, but id focus more on the higher frequencies, this is where the real power savings / heat reduction comes in.


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I'm still ironing out the lowest voltage for my max frequency, haven't touched anything below stage 4, Honestly it's probably gonna be all right, but I personally don't touch 2d frequencies as it's always a bigger risk as you use that for basic windows operation, and consequently flashing a bios on the card, esp if you boot from it. Few mv drop won't do a big difference, but id focus more on the higher frequencies, this is where the real power savings / heat reduction comes in.


true one...

actually i tried 1350 just for fun and is perfectly stable at 1090, which seems to be not a big deal as some get this with 1070...

regarding the 300 - i should be able to do it via msi ab (or do i guess wrong)
Just fixing 300mhz and then lower the voltage...?


----------



## Darknessrise13

At what point do memory errors become a problem?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> At what point do memory errors become a problem?


Easiest way to see the effect is when you run benchmarks, you'll notice that your results will be lower than your last test. I found diminishing returns over 2200 on stock voltages for me. But I get better results at 2075 with 1750 timings, no errors, than I do with 1100mv at 2250+ mhz with stock timings.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Easiest way to see the effect is when you run benchmarks, you'll notice that your results will be lower than your last test. I found diminishing returns over 2200 on stock voltages for me. But I get better results at 2075 with 1750 timings, no errors, than I do with 1100mv at 2250+ mhz with stock timings.


Benchmarks go up,fire strike stress still 99%+, errors count up around 1 per 30 seconds at most, 1 per benchmark at lowest.


----------



## jeb101

That's fine, Firestrike and Ungine Heaven, both generate issues, but I do agree that firestrike (and time spy) generate more. You start seeing issues when you generate 1k+ errors every few seconds.

If I clock my ram at 2275-2300, I can pass a firestrike, but will have 4-5 million errors, and will have a low low score as memory latency is through the roof as it needs to reprocess that info 2-3 times.


----------



## Darknessrise13

How far can the power limit and current limit safely be unlocked on a reference board? I have the power limit set to 200w and the current set to 160a and I'm still hitting power throttling with an undervolt.



Here are some readings from hwinfo. Only thing I've changed during said readings was went from fire strike to unigine valley, and I dropped back to 1266mhz to see how it effected. The bios edits are the 1625/2000mhz timings in the OP here, as well as 1v for 1300mhz in the bios. My power limit changes are 110w TDP (same as stock), 160a TDC, 200w power limit. I am using wattool to set the power limit another 50% just to prevent throttling.

Okay, so things get weirder. Apparently my shipping bios shows different readings at the same setup. 
154a max spike compared to ~200a on the rx480 unlocked bios, as well as an AMD bios from techpowerup, and a XFX bios from techpowerup.


----------



## chris89

Hi, anyone hitting 2Ghz on the rx 460? I can only see it as impressive, packing 32 gigapixel/s on just 16 Rops. That would be amazing.


----------



## hayguise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> i just read through this thread and saw you guys also bricked your rx 480 but fixed it.
> 
> To make it short: I bricked my rx 480 reference with the unlocked bios from der8auer and ati flash (command line) on windows 10. I was now able to reflash with help of the paperclip method (bridging the bios chip) the original bios from powertech as well as a the unlocked bios from der8auer. Windows is booting now and the rx 480 is recognized in the device manager, but after some seconds windows always freezes.
> 
> Any solution here?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
Click to expand...


----------



## hayguise

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCIEgate*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*


Hi Guys,

i just read through this thread and saw you guys also bricked your rx 480 but fixed it.

To make it short: I bricked my rx 480 reference with the unlocked bios from der8auer and ati flash (command line) on windows 10. I was now able to reflash with help of the paperclip method (bridging the bios chip) the original bios from powertech as well as a the unlocked bios from der8auer. Windows is booting now and the rx 480 is recognized in the device manager, but after some seconds windows always freezes.

If i completely delete all drivers by DDU, windows boots up with those microsoft basic display drivers, but with a conflict. Ss soon i install the rx 480 driver, windows is freezing after 20% of installation.

For all that stuff im using the internal GPU of my mainboard.

Do you guys, or anyone else, know about any solution here?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Xolin

RX 480 draws only 90W~100W.... is it possible?


----------



## Tojara

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ProZ-760*
> 
> RX 480 draws only 90W~100W.... is it possible?


With a good card kept cool, I don't see why not. Heaven isn't the most stressful test either. With a good undervolt most cards should get pretty close to that efficiency.


----------



## Vento041

Does anyone knows how to modify the voltage offset? That thing that you can set in WattTool


----------



## SSBrain

In Polaris Bios Editor, what exactly is the difference between "TDP" and "Max Power Limit"?


----------



## chris89

Hi, I'm running xfx rx 460 4gb double dissipation. I once saw 1.294v on the core, yet lately if I change 65288 it doesn't result in higher voltage. It pretty doesn't go any higher than stock voltage of 1.150v. I'm only up to 1300-1313mhz on 1.15v @ 90 watts even know it uses like 45 watts haha.

Might someone look at this bios and see why it won't show higher volts in gpuz/ hwinfo? I would mind rolling up to 1438mhz or 1536mhz... It runs really good for the low tdp. Totally 4k capable card at lower details. Older games no problem on ultra, just 40 to 60 watts.

I flashed the Sapphire Nitro RX460 bios, appears to be a 1.150v limit on all bios, up to 1313mhz max barely and 1300mhz is more stable. Though 1875mhz on the ram from 1750mhz : 112GB/s to 120GB/s on 1000mv isn't bad.

Can we remove the 1.150v limit? I added heatsinks to the core/ memory regulators among a few thousandths (increases core diode to heatsink pressure by a couple badly needed inch pounds) shaved off the heatsink mounting pegs. Used new screws without a thread-stop for max pressure and tightness which reduced core temps by 30C and regulators by 30C. Giving a bit of overhead.

Baffin.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## DsLiadz

So ¿this gen sapphire was a dud on AMD cards? damn, i went sapphire cause of the "Sapphire is for AMD as EVGA is for Nvidia" and they both failed this gen...LOL


----------



## jeb101

I wouldn't say that the card is a dud, power delivery is on point, it's a shame they took out a power phase, which would def help with VRM temps, but as far as performance, the card itself + the chip on my card is quite well, probably top 5% I've seen online. I get best bang for buck at 1.24v @ 1495, throw a water block and it's running 24c idle, 40c under load after a long gaming session.


----------



## DsLiadz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I wouldn't say that the card is a dud, power delivery is on point, it's a shame they took out a power phase, which would def help with VRM temps, but as far as performance, the card itself + the chip on my card is quite well, probably top 5% I've seen online. I get best bang for buck at 1.24v @ 1495, throw a water block and it's running 24c idle, 40c under load after a long gaming session.


Hey jeb







good to read you again man hope you had a nice trip to USA, 1495 core looks like a dream for me, since i can't get it stable even with +96mV at 1430 core, ¿ASIC quality maybe a factor? mine has 79.6% and temps go up too fast, to the mid 70's and almost 80's, or is it the silicon lottery, on firestrike it always downclocks at some point o f the benchmark, kind of weird. I am still happy since i came from a GTX 960, and mostly cheap o laptops, (i had an accident and i was out of the computers loop for like 5 years).


----------



## chris89

I think the 1.1438/ 1.150v limiting is driver related. Adjusting 65288 on 16.11.5 limits the core voltage. I think it was 16.xx something removes the limit. I did see 1.294v once on a different driver. Will have to find the right driver without the voltage limit on 65288. Are you guys successfully increasing voltage on 65288? Which driver do you guys use? Thx

*update* whql 16.9.2 works better. I set 65288 to 1200 flashed and installed the driver. Noticed no change without adjusting power limit. Opened Trixx, set +50% power limit resulted in 1.200v from 1.1438(gpuz) 1.44v hwinfo. So I adjusted the limit in the bios initial 100w/90a/120w (ampere is watts times .75).

It appears you can't actually make it a factory overclock, since changing 65288 auto-defaults to 1.150v if you gpuz render test upon restart. Requiring Trixx reset to pull the higher voltage... So I guess sticking with 1300mhz core max and leaving 65288 is all that we can do... Then using Trixx. I notice a 15fps increase with trixx power limit increase of 50% from 20fps firestrike to 35fps on the xfx rx460. Just wish I could keep this for games... from 20fps to 35fps is huge for smoothness. Rather than drooping to 11fps, it droops to 21-25fps.


----------



## asder00

Looks like they readded the bios signature check with the relive driver, i had to flash the stock bios to make the driver load......


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Looks like they readded the bios signature check with the relive driver, i had to flash the stock bios to make the driver load......


Bummer, if true. Editing timings was pretty much free performance. I'll test it when I get back home in about an hour. Dual BIOS card, so it's going to be pretty simple.

*EDIT:* Yup. Into the trash it goes.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Bummer, if true. Editing timings was pretty much free performance. I'll test it when I get back home in about an hour. Dual BIOS card, so it's going to be pretty simple.
> 
> *EDIT:* Yup. Into the trash it goes.


Confirmed that for me, my RX card no longer works in the new driver. My 280x with custom bios has no issue.


----------



## Ansau

Same here, custom bios doesn't work with 16.12.1.


----------



## Vento041

Same here, they have added the bios signature check again. It seems to be only an RX series problem (https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5h6jdy/amd_radeon_software_16121_release_notes_crimson/daxv3vs/)


----------



## chris89

Hello all, has anyone noticed by adjusting 65288 that it doesn't stick unless you first reset trixx? I noticed ddu detects the bios version of the card, so maybe when the driver is installed is when the increased 65288 bios should be in place. So when the driver is installed it ties what the driver sees in the bios to the driver during installation? Meaning if the driver sees 65288 in place it figures the usual 1150mv max. Instead first altering the bios 65288 to say whatever you feel works... for the rx 460 something like 1275mv is needed for solid 1375mhz operation (by stock is clock times .92 so i find somewhere between .92 and .975 provides stability)(1375mhz x .95 = 1306mv). As far as I have gone so far is 1375mhz on the core, maybe a bit more and 2000mhz memory @ 128 gigabytes per second. Which that 2000mhz memory needs 1150mv to run sort-of-kind-of stable. Any way to dial out the timings to take on the bigger memory clock with stability? It can do 1875 on 1000mv but when you load out 2000mhz memory, it requires a fairly hefty voltage increase to provide some kind of stability. So far on 16.9.2 I can only go up to 1250mhz on 65288 with 2000mhz memory from 1750mhz @ 1150mv. Hope you guys can lend some advice in your testing. Thanks


----------



## asder00

I managed to remove the signature check in the driver by following the work done by lordkag in the previous patched driver.
Then another issue came by modifying the driver the whql signature got lost, i did a dirty workaround using the toastyx pixel clock patcher, this tool uses a ingenious method to avoid the driver signature issue.
Gonna try a few games to see if everything is works correctly, then i will post the modified driver kernel with instructions.
This is only for x64, works correctly in windows 10, other version i do not know you are on your own.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> I managed to remove the signature check in the driver by following the work done by lordkag in the previous driver.
> Then another issue came by modifying the driver the whql signature got lost, i did a dirty workaround using the toastyx pixel clock patcher, this tool uses a ingenious method to avoid the driver signature issue.
> Gonna try a few games to see if everything is works correctly, then i will post the modified driver kernel with instructions.


Teach me master! (link pls?)


----------



## asder00

Follow the instructions and you will have no problems









Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)

1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
*This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
*DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
10) Press yes to patch the file
11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


Where did u find the modded kernel driver? Is there a guide to craft it?


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


Done it and it works!!!!

Huge thanks


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Done it and it works!!!!
> 
> Huge thanks


My I ask you to send me a screenshot of the Radeon Settings -> System Info -> Software page?


----------



## Ansau

Firestrike comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/11018025/fs/10893617

Time Spy comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/spy/845859/spy/780133

API Overhead comparison: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/aot/179160/aot/177589/aot/177200

Software page.


----------



## gupsterg

@asder00

+rep, sweet share







.


----------



## jenxrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


+1

Thank you for the instructions, they were very helpful.

I can verify that this works, and works well with my game library and other workstation applications.

Why is it that we need to do such a roundabout process if for a modded bios? It wasn't like this before.

Does this mean this will be the way it works hence forth? So I need to find the modified kernel drivers every time I wish to update my drivers?


----------



## generaleivan96

Here is my youtube channel i made a video with my custom bios you can reach 1.450 MHZ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWqQbOhfjPk&nohtml5=False waterblock installind and bios mod

in the video description you can download my bios only for XFX rx 480 8GB


----------



## sepiashimmer

I might be able to get RX 460 Nitro which requires additional power supply and won't even turn on without additional power, can a custom BIOS be installed to make it run off of PCI-E slot?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepiashimmer*
> 
> I might be able to get RX 460 Nitro which requires additional power supply and won't even turn on without additional power, can a custom BIOS be installed to make it run off of PCI-E slot?


Don't get a card you can't run out the box. Because you will likely need trial and error, if it's even possible to achieve.

You'll first need to find the offset for the VRM's, and make it use 100% PCI bus. WattTool can do this, but I know the 460 for the most part is not compatible with the bios editor and watttool as they use a different chip. But if you can get those to work, you may be able to test the load shifting in watttool, and see if you can't apply it in bios, use the editor to simply give it a sig to flash it. But there are likely early post checks that always load default, so you likely will have more than just one offset to adjust to achieve what you are planning.

If you are doing it for the challenge, do it. But if you are doing it because you can get the card, but can't run it without that, then don't, and get one designed for it.

If you do get it and are successful, post it here, as I'm sure many people will appreciate it!


----------



## sepiashimmer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Don't get a card you can't run out the box. Because you will likely need trial and error, if it's even possible to achieve.
> 
> You'll first need to find the offset for the VRM's, and make it use 100% PCI bus. WattTool can do this, but I know the 460 for the most part is not compatible with the bios editor and watttool as they use a different chip. But if you can get those to work, you may be able to test the load shifting in watttool, and see if you can't apply it in bios, use the editor to simply give it a sig to flash it. But there are likely early post checks that always load default, so you likely will have more than just one offset to adjust to achieve what you are planning.
> 
> If you are doing it for the challenge, do it. But if you are doing it because you can get the card, but can't run it without that, then don't, and get one designed for it.
> 
> If you do get it and are successful, post it here, as I'm sure many people will appreciate it!


Thanks a lot. REP+

I'll research more and see what I can do.


----------



## KainXS

Anyone have an idea why the MSI Gaming X bios is set to 180 on TDC and 180 on Max Power Limit on the stock bios, could this be the reason the cards power draw spikes and is so high.


----------



## chris89

Power spikes are from too much vrm temperature. As temperature rises, electrical input resistance increases therefore requiring higher input to yield acceptable output. If the vrm temperature was never to exceed 75C, or more like 45C then input would be near output. Ideally 1:1 input/output ratio is ideal for proper efficiency, longevity, and performance.


----------



## KainXS

Well my Gaming X VRM temps don't go over 80C and it still spikes so I'm thinking it can't be that, which is why I'm thinking its the bios.(or a very poorly binned gpu)


----------



## VxTuga

Same from my Gaming X, and i've seen ppl with both a Gaming X and a XFX GTR that say that power consumption on the wall is equal on both despite the Gaming X reporting way higher power consumption and those spikes... So im pretty sure its the bios...


----------



## chris89

I know I had that power spike issue on my sapphire 380x, vrm was too hot even know whatever temp sensors said if there is a vrm temp sensor on rx 480?

I'm sure the reference cards don't have this issue with the rx 480 cooling plate. More surface area means way less likely to saturate, unlike the little 1/4" x 3.75" or so short small vrm heatsinks on non reference cards. That plate makes all the difference for actual stable gaming at high clocks and voltage.

Am I correct to say that you cannot increase the base voltage in the bios of these cards?

If so, may some help me increase the base voltage? RX 460, here.

I looked around the BIOS in hex, but its much different than Tonga that I'm used to. Ran across some values in sequence like 02 FF, 04 FF, 06 FF, 08 FF which is sort of relevant... I'm unsure because I know the stock base voltage is 1150mv and the VDDCI is 900mv, that's -200mv which is 37 FF from factory. If I increased the base voltage to 1250mv, and kept the -200mv (900mv) VDDCI it would be A1 FE @ -350mv offset VDDCI...

Any advice? Or is it that no one knows? Thank You


----------



## KainXS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VxTuga*
> 
> Same from my Gaming X, and i've seen ppl with both a Gaming X and a XFX GTR that say that power consumption on the wall is equal on both despite the Gaming X reporting way higher power consumption and those spikes... So im pretty sure its the bios...


what is yours spiking to, mine is spiking over 300+ with no extra voltage

also trying to turn change the zero frozr temps in the bios, I know the temp to turn on the fan is 59 or 60 but it seems the turn off temp is 56/57 and under.


----------



## chris89

To resolve this issue without physical tampering. Within Polaris Bios Editor, adjust all max temperatures in the power field area and thermal field area to 88C.

By measuring the temperature on the back of the pcb at 89.5C, it's clear that 109.5 to 110C is accurate as that would reflect the max allowed temperature in Polaris Bios Editor. It's under hot-spot in the power field area. I set all mine to 88C on ALL of the hot-spot/ max temp/ etc areas. This means that the regulator or hot-spots themselves will not be allowed to exceed 88C, that means measuring by thermal imaging would yield roughly 20C less than 88C... 68C... This will allow much-much higher efficiency and not all the massive power spikes to occur through thermoelectric dynamic resistance.


----------



## Associated

Is that anything new?


----------



## Osbios

What exactly does the bios check do?I have a slightly moded bios on my 290 and the driver works but I can't record anything and assumed its just a bug in the current driver.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Osbios*
> 
> What exactly does the bios check do?I have a slightly moded bios on my 290 and the driver works but I can't record anything and assumed its just a bug in the current driver.


The bios check is only for polaris gpus (RX 480/470/460), there is no problem with modded bion + new driver on other cards


----------



## chris89

@Associated I'm running XFX DD 4GB 460. Which works fine on the Sapphire Nitro BIOS, just loud fan on startup. I was able to successfully unlock my XFX 4GB card using the Sapphire 460 BIOS Unlock. It allowed an additional 8,000,000,000 Texels per second from before. Not bad. It runs Metro @ Normal @ 3840x2160 now around 35fps. Not bad for 48 watts. It would be nice if the card was not 65288 limited from PolarisBiosEditor because it runs really good and stable at 1350Mhz with 1225mv. Right now just running it at 1250Mhz on 65288 at 1150mv.


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


@asder00

Doesn't work on win7, help!


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhukngHardToReg*
> 
> @asder00
> 
> Doesn't work on win7, help!


The mod is for win 10 64 bit, oc it doesn't work


----------



## chris89

@asder00
@Vento041

So are you guys modifying the amd driver kernel so it will allow the voltage to stick? I find it unusual that writing the voltage to bios is apparently not actually doing it or is it the software/ kernel causing this issue?

You know like writing 1325Mhz and 1175mv... it freezes on startup because voltage sticks to 1150mv... Until trixx (Reset) and then it runs at 1175mv.

Thanks


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @asder00
> @Vento041
> 
> So are you guys modifying the amd driver kernel so it will allow the voltage to stick? I find it unusual that writing the voltage to bios is apparently not actually doing it or is it the software/ kernel causing this issue?
> 
> You know like writing 1325Mhz and 1175mv... it freezes on startup because voltage sticks to 1150mv... Until trixx (Reset) and then it runs at 1175mv.
> 
> Thanks


No, the Relive is doing bios checksum validation so if you modify a stock bios in anyway it will fail to load the driver after you re flash it. I think the main thing everyone is doing is just changing the Max Power Limit in the bios. Most of the bios are capped at 110 or 115 watts but you can push it an extra 50% (165w to 172w) via software but you still are going to get capped as seen below...which is using auto voltages in wattman. For the most part the Max Power Limit value and Ohms Law are the limiting factors until you do the mod or use a older Crimson driver.


----------



## Xcat2008

I got one Reference XFX RX 480 and had to return for the Stock Bios







If i flash the Modded bios by me, the drivers will not work







Relive it's nice, but this thing about check bios bahhhhh...

If someone got a Trick to apply Modded Bios please share


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> I got one Reference XFX RX 480 and had to return for the Stock Bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If i flash the Modded bios by me, the drivers will not work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Relive it's nice, but this thing about check bios bahhhhh...
> 
> If someone got a Trick to apply Modded Bios please share


Check a few pages back, somebody posted a solution with a modified kernel for the drivers. Basically, replace that file, reboot PC in disable sig check mode, install driver, patch driver, reboot.

I'm on the latest relive drivers with my custom bios.

Edit: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1050#post_25699216


----------



## chris89

Here's my max firestrike on the unlocked xfx rx 460 (So far at least)...


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhukngHardToReg*
> 
> @asder00
> 
> Doesn't work on win7, help!


Of course I knew that!! I just don't use win10 , win7 patch needed.


----------



## chris89

@sepiashimmer

I found this but as far as what value to enter to post and get into windows without the connector would be trial and error I suppose. Possible value of 00 00 may be all that is needed. Maybe someone here can chime in.









*ATOM_MASTER_COMMAND_TABLE*
ListOfCommandTables
*PowerConnectorDetection* : Hex : E4CA : *Value : 51940* : Atomic Table, directly used by various SW components, latest version 1.1


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


+1
I managed to remove the signature check in Win7.


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> +1
> I managed to remove the signature check in Win7.


Did U mean U've done hat？How to?

There is a "atikmdag.sy_" which is CAB compressed in the driver package for win7，I compressed the patched atikmdag.sys and replace it but made no sense.


----------



## Lard

I replaced the atikmdag.sys in System32 and SysWOW64.


----------



## chris89

You guys could just sign the driver with dseo... http://www.ngohq.com/?page=dseo

What's to gain modding the driver guys?


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I replaced the atikmdag.sys in System32 and SysWOW64.


Thanks,I'll try that


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> You guys could just sign the driver with dseo... http://www.ngohq.com/?page=dseo
> 
> What's to gain modding the driver guys?


The problem is the unsigned BIOS，not unsigned driver.

Besides, I tried to sign the driver with DSEO and replace it before installing , but the install manager seemed not to recognize it.


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> I replaced the atikmdag.sys in System32 and SysWOW64.


failed.....


----------



## chris89

Oh that's strange? I use Polaris Bios Editor and ATIWinFlash v274 and never had that issue on RX 460...?

To use DSEO, first install the driver and it will fail or whatever if thats what it doing for ya? As it installs without the need of dseo for me on RX 460. Install, reboot when the file is installed and this is key you cannot sign prior to installing in c:\windows\system32\drivers... If you install via Setup or Device Manager the atikmdag.sys file must have been unpacked from it's .SY_ form. Then (ENABLE TEST MODE) and (SIGN A SYSTEM FILE) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ATIKMDAG.SYS (ENTER)... Done & Restart.

If I could get my BIOS Voltage to stick in Windows It would be so great. Right now I'm stuck on 65288 1150 millivolts @ max 1300mhz'ish.

Later bros


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Oh that's strange? I use Polaris Bios Editor and ATIWinFlash v274 and never had that issue on RX 460...?
> 
> To use DSEO, first install the driver and it will fail or whatever if thats what it doing for ya? As it installs without the need of dseo for me on RX 460. Install, reboot when the file is installed and this is key you cannot sign prior to installing in c:\windows\system32\drivers... If you install via Setup or Device Manager the atikmdag.sys file must have been unpacked from it's .SY_ form. Then (ENABLE TEST MODE) and (SIGN A SYSTEM FILE) C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ATIKMDAG.SYS (ENTER)... Done & Restart.
> 
> If I could get my BIOS Voltage to stick in Windows It would be so great. Right now I'm stuck on 65288 1150 millivolts @ max 1300mhz'ish.
> 
> Later bros


Did you do that on win7 ?

I installed via setup after running DDU , but it turned out to be "partly installed", and, there is no atikmdag.sys in "c:\windows\system32\drivers" nor other files such as atikmpag.sys.

I also tried to update from 16.11.5 and then replace the modified atikmdag.sys. Though win7 booted up to desktop normally, the device manager showed that it's running an old version, and the Radeon Settings kept crashing when I clicked on certain options.


----------



## Lard

Follow asder00 istructions, replace the atikmpag.sys in System32 and SysWOW64 drivers and patch it.
This is the result:


----------



## robnitro

Dseo is a pita if your path has spaces too.

Thank you asder00. .8 v 2d is easy good to 700 mhz approx I use 600... so it barely uplocks even with dxva!

I fixed the crappy power savings by making my custom states higher.
All of them tested on my xfx rs using OCCT, which is crazy on load... and 50% PT on 110watt bios:
Trust me, running any game is not a proper test. Would you trust your cpu overclock with winzip testing or use prime95/intelburnintest???

state, freq, milivolts
1)1025, 938
2)1150, 1000
3) 1195,1050
4) 1230, 1100
5) 1265, 1138
6) 1280,1163
7) 1300, 1175

So power efficiency on, its almost perfect. No more crappy stutter... and with 2d clock at 600 (stock 300 mem left it alone), the watts at idle does not change. These gpu's are directly related to volts, esp idle watts.


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Hi with your state 7 @ 1300 & 1175mv does that 1175mv stick upon startup without resetting Trixx or any software? Using PolarisBiosEditor? That's super funny haha about cpu overclock with winzip hahahaha Nice so setting minimum 2d clock to 600mhz @ 800mv? keeps lower power consumption under dxva? Thx


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @robnitro Hi with your state 7 @ 1300 & 1175mv does that 1175mv stick upon startup without resetting Trixx or any software? Using PolarisBiosEditor? That's super funny haha about cpu overclock with winzip hahahaha Nice so setting minimum 2d clock to 600mhz @ 800mv? keeps lower power consumption under dxva? Thx


Yeah before I even modded the bios,
Wattman let me go to 1175 max volts. Try 1174 instead and see if it sticks. If not, no clue maybe based on my asic around 70%?

I use hwinfo64 to monitor the card, afterburner was good on 7950 but this card has less options than wattman.

I ended up putting it into Polaris bios editor along with the 2d clock 600, memory strap mod and it's good but first I had torture tested each state with occt.

Last driver no matter how much, the clocks sometimes jumped to 600/2000.
The annoying thing is that anytime the memory goes to full speed, the lowest volts is 1.00, even if the clock is 600. But if you can under volt the ram, I use 938mv, then it will do that as lowest for core. Example in an old game running 1020mhz at state 1, i can get actual 938 after setting ram to 938mv

Anyway with this latest driver it's much less jumpy to the full ram speed. I was running flash hw accel along with vlc dxva video playing and 600/300 solid, 25%gpu load and 11watts (idle is 9 at 600/300, just like normal 300/300)


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> Follow asder00 istructions, replace the atikmpag.sys in System32 and SysWOW64 drivers and patch it.
> This is the result:


I surrender......

It's AMD's fault. The Driver just cannot be installed, even though I flashed my RX470 back to RX470D, it just kept failing!!! No business of modifying. The 16.12.1 install manager showed a failed log "Package Manager The installation failed" while the 16.11.5 succeeded every time!!

The modifying is based on a correctly installed but stopped driver (error code 43), but I never see "error code 43" again after the first time I uninstalled it.


----------



## chris89

_*@robnitro*_ Thanks rob, yeah I was tinkering with dxva power consumption and I appreciate your advice bud. It appears in AMD Settings (Video) (Custom) having smooth video and all options disabled reduces power consumption the most or default settings for that matter. Enabling smooth motion and what not doubles or triples power consumption under dxva. By using MPC HC x64 with dxva it idles through 1080p at around 5-8 watts.
_*Side Note*_
Tiny nano bump in clock & voltage new firestrike score. This card gains around 35% more fps with a 50% powerlimit increase in Trixx... Adjusting BIOS powerlimit % does nothing and Adjusting anything other than the clocks & fan speeds is pretty well pointless as they do nothing. I'm trying to get a bit more fps than this. I notice a massive fps decrease at 1900mhz or so memory so right around 1800-1890mhz is probably as high as gains are made. I tested 1390 to 1400mhz but the voltage increase saturates the vregs in heat at around 1225 to 1250mv. Needs more mods to achieve stability or a really nice water block... Not worth it though because of the software limitations. Cannot bios mod these with proper voltage & clocks for overclock bios.


----------



## Vento041

New https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher released: https://www.monitortests.com/atikmdag-patcher-1.4.3.zip

This tool is used as temporary workaround (thanks @asder00) to fix ReLive driver bios check (only on polaris card).

The patcher last version (1.4.3) has been updated to completely support 16.12.1 ReLive drivers, this is not completely related bios mods but IMO since Pixel-Clock-Patcher is intended to be used with all patch-able limits found (older version didn't finds all limits on last drivers) if you used the old version you should clean your drivers and install them again with the updated patcher.


----------



## chris89

I used the advanced restart option 7 after copying the modded atikmdag.sys into the install folder, installed and display became so corrupt was unable to see properly the patcher app... Couldn't use it... Is it specific for RX 480 only? I'm running 460 and facing the same 16.12.1 issues as others have as well. Would appreciate advice.









Here is what it looks like... it also maintains after restart... clearly not working on rx 460. 16.9.2 doesn't do it but 16.11.5 and 16.12.1 does.



*Update*
OS was Donedified







fixed : Still does not wanna work unless disabling driver enforcement every time...?
Also it does not boot up to increased voltage so still completely pointless adjusting 65288. Among the memory strap you guys set? I set 1625 strap to 1750, 1875, and 2000... Looser timings for higher clocks? Reduce Latency = Decrease Stability = Not Ideal...? Looser timings are needed for stability at higher memory clocks... I'm sure the 460 is way different than the 480. I massively dislike looking at GPUz on the 460... clock all day and still not coming close to 30 Giga Pixels and with the built in power limitation limiting fps by nearly half is excessively annoying. What is up with this BIOS mods doing nothing? What is causing it? Must reset Trixx every time and crank power limit to 50% to get any kind of reasonable fps. Firestrike by default hovers around 15 to 22fps, crank to 50% and it hovers around 25 to 40fps... This limit happens in games too... default game at 15 to 22fps... crank to 50%, game at 25 to 40fps @ 4k'ish.


----------



## Lard

I installed the 16.12.1 ReLive Win7 driver for my RX480 again.
The importent part is to copy asder00's atikmdag.sys in this folder:
c:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag-patched\
Run the atikmdag-patcher.exe and reboot.


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Does anyone know if this custom bios issue will be fixed again in the near future?


----------



## tintreach

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Does anyone know if this custom bios issue will be fixed again in the near future?


I don't think its an issue but rather intentional decision from AMD


----------



## chris89

So to make it so it works everytime without disabling driver enforcement, this must be done? Copy modded atikmdag.sys in this folder:
c:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag-patched\
Run the atikmdag-patcher.exe and reboot..... Yeah that does the trick haha... theres a whole bunch of files in atikmdag-patched.. anyway

Now I have lined up 1385mhz performance on stock 65288 @ 1310Mhz... Pretty neat.


----------



## Ansau

Crimson ReLive 16.12.2 are out, and custom bios still don't work.

*asder00* we need you for the custom atikmdag.sys


----------



## Vento041

I'm not asder00 but...

Based on asder00 and lordkag work, all credits goes to them.

Modded 16.12.2 atikmdag.sys that allow modded bios: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1qb1w71kabj1cin/atikmdag.7z

Follow the same process for 16.12.1 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1050#post_25699216), but use the updated kernel file.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I'm not asder00 but...
> 
> Based on asder00 and lordkag work, all credits goes to them.
> 
> Modded 16.12.2 atikmdag.sys that allow modded bios: http://www.mediafire.com/file/1qb1w71kabj1cin/atikmdag.7z
> 
> Follow the same process for 16.12.1 (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1050#post_25699216), but use the updated kernel file.


Working, thank you very much!!!

Btw, how do you mod the atikmdag.sys? Let's see if I can learn to mod it by myself


----------



## tintreach

Sounds like we need to throw the driver enforcement patch up in a git repo


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tintreach*
> 
> Sounds like we need to throw the driver enforcement patch up in a git repo


That could be really too much xD btw:


----------



## chris89

Thanks. You may create an HxD batch exploit script which includes HxD where you place the .sys file in the same directory and it auto-corrects the specific start-end hexadecimal offsets within seconds. Looks like 0000170D, 0000171A, 00001727, and finally 00001734... I'm sure it couldn't be difficult or time consuming... A bit of time learning of the ways of scripted hex-editing via HxD...









Massive thermal bottleneck at the core voltage regulators. Feeling by hand back of pcb, regulators are about twice as scorching as the core. More fan helps but without active heatsinks it doesn't do much even at 100% fan speed. Need front and back copper front-back plates with fuji xtreme 2mm 17w/m k. Artifacts occur because of regulator temperature, direct relation between core regulator temperature and artifacts and performance hits on the low and big end as high as 20% in spots. If the regulators held at no higher than 60C or more like 50C Test 1 could show between 37 to 40fps average. Which says this card is easily capable of pulling 2x ROP in fps... meaning 1 billion pixels is typically 1 frame per second... in other words on these cards 1 billion pixel's is more like 2 to 2.5fps rather than 1 on every other card of any manufacturer.


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Problem solved! Here's the release note of 12.2 "Radeon ReLive may fail to install during installation on some system configurations".

From 470D to 470, I flashed *a native 470 BIOS without modifying*，and installed the 12.2 version without any cracking.

There is no native 460 with 1024sp so 460 unlockers still need patching the driver.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhukngHardToReg*
> 
> Problem solved! Here's the release note of 12.2 "Radeon ReLive may fail to install during installation on some system configurations".
> 
> From 470D to 470, I flashed *a native 470 BIOS without modifying*，and installed the 12.2 version without any cracking.
> 
> There is no native 460 with 1024sp so 460 unlockers still need patching the driver.


Which bios did you use? Btw, if it an original bios from Gygabite/Shappire/ it will work, the driver mod is needed for user modded bios (with no signature from AMD)


----------



## SSBrain

The AMD Pixel clock patcher download page mentions that:
Quote:


> The patch breaks HDCP support and video acceleration,


https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

Are BIOS modders here ok with this?


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Which bios did you use? Btw, if it an original bios from Gygabite/Shappire/ it will work, the driver mod is needed for user modded bios (with no signature from AMD)


from XFX 470D Black Wolf to XFX 470 Black Wolf

Black Wolf is for Chinese market only, but looks like RS Black, maybe they are the same in fact.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhukngHardToReg*
> 
> from XFX 470D Black Wolf to XFX 470 Black Wolf
> 
> Black Wolf is for Chinese market only, but looks like RS Black, maybe they are the same in fact.


You did't needed a modded driver since you used an original XFX bios, so it's signed by AMD.

You guys need to understand the difference between bios modded by us and by aib parthners, like XFX, Asus, Shappire.

Every bios has a signature by AMD, the signature can be done only by AMD and it's "unique" for each bios file. If you change the bios manually the signature is no more valid for that bios, and it can't be computed from the old signature or from scratch (except AMD). Aib partners can mod the bios and ask AMD to sign the new bios, we can't. The original AMD driver cheks if the sign on the bios is valid, if not the driver itself stop to work.

There is a lot's of IT_Security/Modular_Math/Possibly_Elliptic_Curves/Digital_Signature theory behind what i juat said, ask google for more details, ... or follow "some" it sec./math class (cries in math)


----------



## rhys216

Hi, I have a Red Devil 480 8gb.

Would anyone be able to post an RX480 bios that has the legacy boot portion of the bios removed?
The reason I need it is to allow me to boot my hackintosh with the IGPU disabled.

Apparently if I select CSM on my motherboard my GPU won't be posted at BIOS. That is exactly what I want.
When I need to access bios, I can then just switch to the other bios on the card (dual bios).

Many thanks

Rhys


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You did't needed a modded driver since you used an original XFX bios, so it's signed by AMD.
> 
> You guys need to understand the difference between bios modded by us and by aib parthners, like XFX, Asus, Shappire.
> 
> Every bios has a signature by AMD, the signature can be done only by AMD and it's "unique" for each bios file. If you change the bios manually the signature is no more valid for that bios, and it can't be computed from the old signature or from scratch (except AMD). Aib partners can mod the bios and ask AMD to sign the new bios, we can't. The original AMD driver cheks if the sign on the bios is valid, if not the driver itself stop to work.
> 
> There is a lot's of IT_Security/Modular_Math/Possibly_Elliptic_Curves/Digital_Signature theory behind what i juat said, ask google for more details, ... or follow "some" it sec./math class (cries in math)


Thanks for explaining, but &#8230;&#8230;of course I already knew that from the beginning, that's why i said is's necessary for 460 unlockers to crack the driver.

I couldn't even install the 12.1 driver, now solved, here's my post http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx480-rx470-rx460/1090#post_25713804


----------



## chris89

We're all broke possibly just as I am but the rx 480 has an incredible Reference Blower 8GB sale @ 179.99... anyone cares? I could supply a link.







I plan on going to compare the ultra rare reference blower r9 390x 8gb & reference blower rx 480... I have a Gelid and Accelerto Xtreme laying around for these cards as reference has that special cooling "frame" that non reference do not.








http://www.ebay.com/itm/HP-AMD-R9-390X-Aries-E3-8GB-Video-Card-New-832894-001-/332064729916?hash=item4d5099ab3c:g:w8UAAOSwEzxYVQ~Q


----------



## Darknessrise13

So since custom bios are dead without mods (don't want to mod driver kernels), are there any reference compatible bios that have a higher power limit? I'm running a visiontek reference card and 50% power limit just barely passes me for stock because it's got such a high leakage ID =\


----------



## robnitro

I used the older ati...sys file, worked for my rx480

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
Go here there are quite a few with 140w tdp and some with 50 instead. Open them up in Polaris boos editor to check


----------



## Darknessrise13

So since custom bios are dead without mods (don't want to mod driver kernels), are there any reference compatible bios that have a higher power limit? I'm running a visiontek reference card and 50% power limit just
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I used the older ati...sys file, worked for my rx480
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/
> Go here there are quite a few with 140w tdp and some with 50 instead. Open them up in Polaris boos editor to check


I know some have higher TDP but they have to be reference compatible or it could fry my card (alien VRMs).


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darknessrise13*
> 
> So since custom bios are dead without mods (don't want to mod driver kernels), are there any reference compatible bios that have a higher power limit? I'm running a visiontek reference card and 50% power limit just
> I know some have higher TDP but they have to be reference compatible or it could fry my card (alien VRMs).


Isnt this one a modified reference bios and signed (somehow) so it wouldnt conflict with the drivers ? http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> Isnt this one a modified reference bios and signed (somehow) so it wouldnt conflict with the drivers ? http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/


no idea short of testing but last I tried it, it doesn't work right with my card =\


----------



## ToastyX

I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

1. Install the driver normally. Do not reboot when asked.
2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
3. Reboot.

I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> 1. Install the driver normally. Do not reboot when asked.
> 2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
> 3. Reboot.
> 
> I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.


Ty!!!!!!!! heheeh you read my messages :3


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> 1. Install the driver normally. Do not reboot when asked.
> 2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
> 3. Reboot.
> 
> I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.


Amazing! - I have Windows 10 64 bits, two RX 480 with my custom bios and water, today install the last beta driver, apply the patch, reboot, and works perfect


----------



## chris89

For anyone who doesn't wanna patch, it appears 16.9.2 works fine with any bios from my testing. I'm testing the 16.9.2 driver on 16.12.2 relive to see if you keep the relive on a driver that doesn't need patching...

*Update* works fine on 16.9.2 no need to patch anything and I just device manager'ed the 16.9.2 driver on top of 16.12.2 and all is fine on modded bios... kind of easier.. so maybe we can find out what it is about 16.9.2 that works fine without the need to patch... I don't know if ReLive is picky but it doesn't work on 16.9.2... so I suppose 16.9.2 would be fine if you don't care about ReLive.. for the moment at least until the new drivers reflect whatever it is that makes 16.9.2 special.


----------



## cassiothird

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> For anyone who doesn't wanna patch, it appears 16.9.2 works fine with any bios from my testing. I'm testing the 16.9.2 driver on 16.12.2 relive to see if you keep the relive on a driver that doesn't need patching...
> 
> *Update* works fine on 16.9.2 no need to patch anything and I just device manager'ed the 16.9.2 driver on top of 16.12.2 and all is fine on modded bios... kind of easier.. so maybe we can find out what it is about 16.9.2 that works fine without the need to patch... I don't know if ReLive is picky but it doesn't work on 16.9.2... so I suppose 16.9.2 would be fine if you don't care about ReLive.. for the moment at least until the new drivers reflect whatever it is that makes 16.9.2 special.


IIRC 16.11.5 should work as well with modded bioses.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> For anyone who doesn't wanna patch, it appears 16.9.2 works fine with any bios from my testing. I'm testing the 16.9.2 driver on 16.12.2 relive to see if you keep the relive on a driver that doesn't need patching...
> 
> *Update* works fine on 16.9.2 no need to patch anything and I just device manager'ed the 16.9.2 driver on top of 16.12.2 and all is fine on modded bios... kind of easier.. so maybe we can find out what it is about 16.9.2 that works fine without the need to patch... I don't know if ReLive is picky but it doesn't work on 16.9.2... so I suppose 16.9.2 would be fine if you don't care about ReLive.. for the moment at least until the new drivers reflect whatever it is that makes 16.9.2 special.


From ~16.9.1 to 16.11.5 amd disabled the bios check, with the new drivers they simply enabled it again.

The first driver that supported polaris, didn't had the bios check, they later introduced it (around 16.7.something) and disabled it on 16.9.1 untill the new 16.12.1 (ReLive app has nothing to do with the bios check, is related to kernel)


----------



## chris89

Nice, thanks. I didn't know 16.11.5 worked too. However I find the WHQL Certified 16.9.2 to work beautifully. After finding they have unlocked xfx BIOS, I run the 2000Mhz memory timing strap on 1875Mhz (120GB/s vs 112GB/s) totally stable. I wish there was a strap for 2125Mhz timing strap so I can apply the higher timings to the 2000Mhz speed for 128GB/s. With default timing strap at 1875Mhz it is not stable and crashes eventually, running 1625mhz/1750mhz timing on the 1875mhz strap is even less stable. It is totally stable and 100% glitch free with 2000mhz strap @ 1875mhz and completely stable on modded unlocked bios. I run it up to 1282Mhz core which is 20.5Gpixel & 82.0Gtexel on 65288... _We can't increase voltage in the bios, is that going to be forever? Also can someone come up with a higher timing scheme for the RX 460 strap so I can use further relaxed timings to clock the RX 460 @ 128GB/s?_

I run 2000Mhz timing strap @ 1875Mhz because 2000Mhz timings here is not stable @ 2000Mhz... Need further relaxed timings for continuous stability.

*1875mhz*
_999000000000000022AA1C00D6727E4BC0551218C30FE70C006B0601150A1420EA89C0AB030000001D172F35CE344418_
*2000mhz*
_999000000000000022AA1C00F7F67E4FD0551319C650B70D006C06011D0C1420EA8980AC030000001E183238DB364719_

This is the rig I'm running the RX 460 in with a 3166Mhz Quad-Core Xeon, 8GB Ram, Marvell HyperDuo and it can do a bit of 4k and primarily runs perfect at 1440p. The RX 460 is a card you really should appreciate, to sit back and realize it uses less than a light bulb and does an amazing job to handle 4k and really smooth 1440p. I may fiddle with higher tdp because that's what controls fps @ high resolutions... Higher tdp means smoother 4k, lower tdp means way laggier.




1984Mhz @ 127.00GB/s is possible @ 2000Mhz timing strap stable (Copy 2000mhz strap to 1875mhz) & 127.50GB/s is possible @ 1992Mhz (Probably not likely) take your GB per second X 15.625 = Memory clock : 127.50 X 15.625 = 1992



Further testing proves 1297Mhz core & 1992Mhz memory to work fine. However both voltage & power is software/hardware-ish limited. Only a reset of trixx increases power limit. Here's some comparisons and I had initial at 64 watts, max power at 88 watts, and ampere at 66 amperes(which did not take). It's limited to 50 watts roughly. So it's clear that it's not that the RX 460 is "Weak" it's that it's limited is all... It's certainly capable of a 30fps experience @ 4k with a limit increase from 50 to say 64 watts (Through wherever the limit is within the bios/ driver/ software).



*1920x1080*


*2560x1440*


*3200x1800*


*3840x2160*


*Well, It appears I have done it.*
Because of engineering provisioning principle thermal properties of the voltage regulators, the card is limited by "hardware" so-to-speak... Thermally only. It's fine though. It appears as with any and all AMD GPU Hardware they have unforeseen hidden overhead and capabilities that for some reason AMD overlooked. It's all a mathematical formula of ratios between the total allowable power delivery limitations and which of these components are the rulers of pulling higher frames per second. So it has become so perfectly clear that clocking the video memory way out is beyond pointless, it's just a buffer. The visual data is just stored in the video buffer and requires an initial buffer rate that keeps hitching to a minimum. Like system memory, faster system memory is only better at reducing hitching. In terms of the graphics processing unit, it just needs "Enough Buffer Rate To Get Er' Done" and then hand over all the grueling tasks to the mighty GPU Core Diode. So in short in comes down to the delicate nature of the memory clock, memory voltage, and memory timing to give the proper amount of overhead back to the GPU Core Diode to Get Er' Done. I'm still working out the kinks as for what specific memory voltage, clock, and timing yields continuous stability. So far it appears that one Memory Timing Strap above the given clock is generally the most stable. I have yet to test 2 memory strap timing hops for a given voltage to yield greater stability. So far I am just in Aw of the performance I am now achieving @ 3840x2160.

Maybe it was the Frame Rate Limiter... I am not sure but I notice 1500mhz on 1250mhz timing strap is the fastest.. still need to compare but it only shows through on 4k or when it just sits at 20fps... with reducing the memory staying within its thermal allowance of 50 watts it does around 30fps @ 4k on unreal engine 3. Way better and this card was never meant to do this... if it could be done, i say why not?


----------



## robnitro

Chris, you're doing what I had to do with my 7950, I squeezed it out for efficiency.

The straps sometimes help more than clock speed when you aren't worried about bandwidth, but latency. Since 460 has less cores, delay might give a bigger hit than burst speeds.


----------



## axipher

So I'm new to BIOS flashing, closest I've done is updating my motherboard BIOS.

I have a PowerColor Reference RX 480 8 GB and looking to get past the 1150 mV limit since I have a full cover EK block on it. Would the BIOS available here http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ work with my PowerColor card even though it's an Asus BIOS?


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So I'm new to BIOS flashing, closest I've done is updating my motherboard BIOS.
> 
> I have a PowerColor Reference RX 480 8 GB and looking to get past the 1150 mV limit since I have a full cover EK block on it. Would the BIOS available here http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ work with my PowerColor card even though it's an Asus BIOS?


Yes


----------



## kd0frg

hi i have a msi armor 4gb OC and would like it edited for mining

stock clock is 1291mhz
stock ram is 1750mhz

here is the bios from GPU-Z

http://colesrepair.voidbits.com/ellesmere.rom


----------



## jenxrj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> That could be really too much xD btw:


Tried this with the new driver. It is not working for me. Can someone else confirm?

I used HxD to change the values.

EDIT:
This worked for me, thanks! 16.2.2 WHQL release, confirmed working!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ToastyX*
> 
> I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> 1. Install the driver normally. Do not reboot when asked.
> 2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
> 3. Reboot.
> 
> I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.


----------



## molitar

Pixel Clock Patcher did not work! Said it patched it but the bottom said no BIOS Signature found. Stop screwing around with all this baloney and a patcher that does not work half the time. Just kill the damn signature checker permantly this way.

To disable driver signature enforcement permanently in Windows 10, you need to do the following:

Open an elevated command prompt instance. Type the two command lines below.

bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


----------



## GecKoTDF

Good Info, In my personal opinion never install drivers from external official support so, dont care about the driver signature, and its a problem with the custom bios.-


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *molitar*
> 
> Pixel Clock Patcher did not work! Said it patched it but the bottom said no BIOS Signature found. Stop screwing around with all this baloney and a patcher that does not work half the time. Just kill the damn signature checker permantly this way.
> 
> To disable driver signature enforcement permanently in Windows 10, you need to do the following:
> 
> Open an elevated command prompt instance. Type the two command lines below.
> 
> bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
> bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


The problem is related to a bios signature check done by the driver. What you said is useful only to load usigned driver. It's true that by patching the driver files you break the driver signature so windows wont load it, and that's why you need that driver signature enforcment. That tool works (i tested it on my win 10 x64, amd driver 16.2.2-Jan3), the manual patch probably doesn't work anymore couse amd could have changed offsets. Are you sure that you used that tool properly? (That tool also take care of driver signature, the createor use his own certificate, so you'll not need to enable driver signature enforcment with bcdedit)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> Good Info, In my personal opinion never install drivers from external official support so, dont care about the driver signature, and its a problem with the custom bios.-


Nobody is making new unofficial drivers. What you see is just a well documented mod that you can replicate by yourself with any hex editor.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> The problem is related to a bios signature check done by the driver. What you said is useful only to load usigned driver. It's true that by patching the driver files you break the driver signature so windows wont load it, and that's why you need that driver signature enforcment. That tool works (i tested it on my win 10 x64, amd driver 16.2.2-Jan3), the manual patch probably doesn't work anymore couse amd could have changed offsets. Are you sure that you used that tool properly? (That tool also take care of driver signature, the createor use his own certificate, so you'll not need to enable driver signature enforcment with bcdedit)
> Nobody is making new unofficial drivers. What you see is just a well documented mod that you can replicate by yourself with any hex editor.


I Mean... Its a good idea disable the signature check from Windows, because we never use drivers unnoficial so, I don't think AMD will destroy our pc's with bad drivers - So I like the idea to disable the check, because when you are using custom bios its a problem.-


----------



## UncleP

Can someone make me a bios for a gaming x rx480 4gb by msi, I want the ability to have unlocked voltages so I can get into 1400mhz and 2000 on mem since on the wattman limit its stable like that during benchmarks but crashes during games and its running pretty cool so I know the problem is not enough voltage thanks


----------



## GecKoTDF

You can use the unlocked bios http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ and overclock with GPU Tweak II from Asus - You can up to 1.40v and power limit to 150% other softwares don't be able to do that.-
By the way that bios it's signed by AMD so you will not have problem with drivers and validation.-


----------



## molitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> The problem is related to a bios signature check done by the driver. What you said is useful only to load usigned driver. It's true that by patching the driver files you break the driver signature so windows wont load it, and that's why you need that driver signature enforcment. That tool works (i tested it on my win 10 x64, amd driver 16.2.2-Jan3), the manual patch probably doesn't work anymore couse amd could have changed offsets. Are you sure that you used that tool properly? (That tool also take care of driver signature, the createor use his own certificate, so you'll not need to enable driver signature enforcment with bcdedit)
> Nobody is making new unofficial drivers. What you see is just a well documented mod that you can replicate by yourself with any hex editor.


I end up having to use that tool AND test mode enabled on Windows 10. Is there anywhere's that documents how to do it yourself I prefer to do my own hex editing but I could not find the info where that info came from to do my own mode. So at this time I have to run Windows 10 in test mode as well as use the patch tool.


----------



## KainXS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleP*
> 
> Can someone make me a bios for a gaming x rx480 4gb by msi, I want the ability to have unlocked voltages so I can get into 1400mhz and 2000 on mem since on the wattman limit its stable like that during benchmarks but crashes during games and its running pretty cool so I know the problem is not enough voltage thanks


You can try MSI afterburner if you want to get over 1175mv, just set it to 1175mv in wattman and then go into afterburner and increase the voltage ontop of that and you will be able to use about 1250mv

If you want more than that you can use watt tool.

if your crashing in games you might want to try harder stability tests really.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleP*
> 
> Can someone make me a bios for a gaming x rx480 4gb by msi, I want the ability to have unlocked voltages so I can get into 1400mhz and 2000 on mem since on the wattman limit its stable like that during benchmarks but crashes during games and its running pretty cool so I know the problem is not enough voltage thanks


The limit is likely not the bios, but Wattman, since it has a max voltage of 1175mv, you're gonna have to use either Afterburner or Trixx to up the voltage offset. Not sure about MSI, but the Sapphire Nitro has a 200mv max, where I believe Wattman's max is 100mv. With Afterburner I was able to hit 1500 no problem (on water) with 170mv offset.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KainXS*
> 
> You can try MSI afterburner if you want to get over 1175mv, just set it to 1175mv in wattman and then go into afterburner and increase the voltage ontop of that and you will be able to use about 1250mv
> 
> If you want more than that you can use watt tool.
> 
> if your crashing in games you might want to try harder stability tests really.


I try that that metod trust me, it's a pain in the ass - Wattman do a mess sometimes just reset the values just because he wants and you have problems all the time - I recommend use Asus GPU Tweak II you can rise to 1.40v with a unlocked and signed bios - I can't believe how software like MSI or TRIXX are not able to put more than 100mV.-


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> I can't believe how software like MSI or TRIXX are not able to put more than 100mV.-


Afterburner allows me to go 200mv over, for whatever reason it says 100mv, but in reality it's 200mv, as it's going to 1.256v.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Afterburner allows me to go 200mv over, for whatever reason it says 100mv, but in reality it's 200mv, as it's going to 1.256v.


Probably because in Wattman you have 1175 volts - I will check it in a bit to see.-

----

Test it and no the MSI don't go more than 100mv if you have 1.256v it's because you have 1.175v in Wattman, the only software this days who can give you all the voltage you want without use of wattman its Asus GPU Tweak II.-


----------



## phil766

Hi,I have an xfx 480 gtr xxx. Is it safe to flash the bios of the black version?


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phil766*
> 
> Hi,I have an xfx 480 gtr xxx. Is it safe to flash the bios of the black version?


Specs of you GPU and the Black version?


----------



## phil766

I have an xfx 480 gtr xxx, 1288 on core and 2000 on memory. The black version is 1328 on core. It's supposed to be same board.


----------



## phil766

I'm gonna try after work, the worst that can happen is using the second bios on the card.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Oh well nothing, will work OK - Just control the temps 1330 Mhz don't need to much voltage.-


----------



## KainXS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> I try that that metod trust me, it's a pain in the ass - Wattman do a mess sometimes just reset the values just because he wants and you have problems all the time - I recommend use Asus GPU Tweak II you can rise to 1.40v with a unlocked and signed bios - I can't believe how software like MSI or TRIXX are not able to put more than 100mV.-


Wattman is somewhat messy and since afterburner is using a voltage offset based off it somewhat, that is a little annoying because if wattman resets and your default voltage as set by the EVV is lower than 1175 you get lower voltage as a result in afterburner. Asus GPU Tweak II does not go over 1175 on the MSI Gaming X, it looks locked out to that. He also cannot flash the unlocked bios because he has a Gaming X.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UncleP*
> 
> Can someone make me a bios for a gaming x rx480 4gb by msi, I want the ability to have unlocked voltages so I can get into 1400mhz and 2000 on mem since on the wattman limit its stable like that during benchmarks but crashes during games and its running pretty cool so I know the problem is not enough voltage thanks


Gecko is right that wattman is kind of a mess but afterburner locks out at about 1250mv, if your EVV(Electronic Variable Voltage - the default voltage based on asic leakage) on the card was low enough though you could use sapphire trixx as an option as that does the 200mv+ but its not based on the mess that is wattman but the default EVV values instead. For my Gaming X afterburner will give me about a max of 1250mv -1260mv on the card with the final state set to 1175mv but trixx will add 200mv onto the EVV voltage I think. On my Gaming X adding 200mv on trixx will give 1318-1338mv which is too much voltage to me.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KainXS*
> 
> Wattman is somewhat messy and since afterburner is using a voltage offset based off it somewhat, that is a little annoying because if wattman resets and your default voltage as set by the EVV is lower than 1175 you get lower voltage as a result in afterburner. Asus GPU Tweak II does not go over 1175 on the MSI Gaming X, it looks locked out to that. He also cannot flash the unlocked bios because he has a Gaming X.
> Gecko is right that wattman is kind of a mess but afterburner locks out at about 1250mv, if your EVV(Electronic Variable Voltage - the default voltage based on asic leakage) on the card was low enough though you could use sapphire trixx as an option as that does the 200mv+ but its not based on the mess that is wattman but the default EVV values instead. For my Gaming X afterburner will give me about a max of 1250mv -1260mv on the card with the final state set to 1175mv but trixx will add 200mv onto the EVV voltage I think. On my Gaming X adding 200mv on trixx will give 1318-1338mv which is too much voltage to me.


How you enable EVV voltage with Trixx?

---

Whats the problem with the Gaming X ? I have a reference card with a Gaming X bios!


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Hi,

whenever i change my bios (no matter what value - tried it several times with diffrent values) I get this error:



and am not able to open the AMD software anymore as well my GPU is no longer recognized in device manager...

I extracted the stock BIOS with the latest GPU-Z, edit it with PolarisBiosEditor 1.4, and programm it with atiflash 2.7.4 under Win10 x64.

If I flash the stock BIOS again, the same way, everything works fine after a restart and without doing anything









GPU is an XFX GTR Black Edition with 8GB Samsung RAM

Thanks in advance


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> whenever i change my bios (no matter what value - tried it several times with diffrent values) I get this error:
> 
> 
> 
> and am not able to open the AMD software anymore as well my GPU is no longer recognized in device manager...
> 
> I extracted the stock BIOS with the latest GPU-Z, edit it with PolarisBiosEditor 1.4, and programm it with atiflash 2.7.4 under Win10 x64.
> 
> If I flash the stock BIOS again, the same way, everything works fine after a restart and without doing anything
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU is an XFX GTR Black Edition with 8GB Samsung RAM
> 
> Thanks in advance


When you edit a Bios it's Not signed, so its not official, you can patch the driver or, disable the driver signature from Windows 10 - Or flash with signed bios.-


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> When you edit a Bios it's Not signed, so its not official, you can patch the driver or, disable the driver signature from Windows 10 - Or flash with signed bios.-


Thanks a lot!!!

But ^^ how do i sign a bios?


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> Thanks a lot!!!
> 
> But ^^ how do i sign a bios?


It's not possible that job made only by AMD - But if you download a bios dumped from a video card for example from TechPowerUp you can flash and will be signed.-
Another solution it's use the "RX 480 unlocked bios" that it's signed too and have very good overclock range - But if you really need a custom bios by your own, the most simple solution it's disable the driver signature of Windows 10, in practice you never install "unknown" drivers so... don't need that signature check, you can do it in a CMD or "Execute":

bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


----------



## AnnihilationF90

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> bcdedit.exe -set loadoptions DDISABLE_INTEGRITY_CHECKS
> bcdedit.exe -set TESTSIGNING ON
> bcdedit /set {default} bootmenupolicy legacy


tried the above mentioned as admin... same result :/


----------



## Echoa

There's a patch for the driver like a page or so back for custom BIOS


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AnnihilationF90*
> 
> tried the above mentioned as admin... same result :/


Well if that don't work the second solution you have its.-
Put the custom Bios in the video card, and just apply this patch as Admin

https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

Remember every time you flash a new bios, or install a new driver must apply the patch until AMD admit custom bios, sometimes when the drivers are "mature" usually admit custom bios.-


----------



## KainXS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> How you enable EVV voltage with Trixx?
> 
> ---
> 
> Whats the problem with the Gaming X ? I have a reference card with a Gaming X bios!


You cannot really enable or disable the voltage set by the EVV of the card, its always on since its the default voltage the card is set to.(determined by asic) Trixx just uses the default voltage(set by EVV) and overvolts based on that.

Theirs alot of reasons, different PCB, different timings, different VRM's, etc and the Gaming X already seems like it can do 1.4V, its just the software limiting it.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KainXS*
> 
> You cannot really enable or disable the voltage set by the EVV of the card, its always on since its the default voltage the card is set to.(determined by asic) Trixx just uses the default voltage(set by EVV) and overvolts based on that.
> 
> Theirs alot of reasons, different PCB, different timings, different VRM's, etc and the Gaming X already seems like it can do 1.4V, its just the software limiting it.


I see, yes I have a crossfire and one video card have 1100 mv at stage 7 and the other 1150 mv - How you enable in trixx 200mv of overvolt, I only can 100 mv with other software like GPU Tweak II can rise 1.40v.-


----------



## axipher

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GecKoTDF*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> So I'm new to BIOS flashing, closest I've done is updating my motherboard BIOS.
> 
> I have a PowerColor Reference RX 480 8 GB and looking to get past the 1150 mV limit since I have a full cover EK block on it. Would the BIOS available here http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/ work with my PowerColor card even though it's an Asus BIOS?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...

Thanks for the answer, just got around to flashing it yesterday and everything worked perfectly fine. Currently have it running at 1500 MHz and 1.35 V until I have some time to start either reducing the core voltage and stress testing it, or see if I can stretch more clocks out of this thing.


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axipher*
> 
> Thanks for the answer, just got around to flashing it yesterday and everything worked perfectly fine. Currently have it running at 1500 MHz and 1.35 V until I have some time to start either reducing the core voltage and stress testing it, or see if I can stretch more clocks out of this thing.


Well probably not too much, more than 1.25v the gain per voltage it's not good - My recommendation it's stay in 1.24/1.25v max and try to find the best core freq for that - I don't have a water in the VRM only the core, so I don't go more than 1.20v.-
Im using the same Bios.-


----------



## xinefnarg

Hey guys.

I'm looking of a way to edit/add the voltage offset in my card's bios instead of using wattman.
I know i should search for it using atomdis, then if it's not there add the value and change other tables positions and data to accomodate the new value, but i'm still in need of some clearer example.
The last time i tried to locate a table using atomdis was when trying to edit my hawaii table, searching for the timings secion, and when i went to the offset that atomdis specified for the table, the memory frequency definitions were not there, so either i don't know the table's structure (which may have more data at the beggining or something like that) or i just can't relate the offsets that atomdis is showing with actual offsets in the bios, so i'm a little bit lost.
Any howto or example is welcome here.

Thanx in advance!


----------



## Steve27

Hello,

I'm trying to edit the bios of my XFX RX480 GTR Black Edition and for whatever reason in the mV field on the core clocks it does not seem to show the correct values in mV instead it shows a value I'm not really familiar with (please see screenshot).
Is this normal?! Should I just delete those values and write whatever voltage I need for a certain clock speed in mV?


----------



## GecKoTDF

It's normal that values in the voltage of Core are because with that numbers, the voltage of the 7 stages are calculated by de VRM with the ASIC quality - If you set it manual will work OK.- example Stage 7 1150mv


----------



## Steve27

Awesome. I'm really new to Polaris. I recently jumped ship from Nvidia (GTX1060 6GB) and I'm really liking this card even though it's a bit hotter than Nvidia's offering. Anyway, my GPU has an ASIC quality of 80,4%. Do these values indicate the potential of the cards overclocking characteristics? Also, what would be absolute max voltage for GPU and memory, with the stock cooler, for daily use considering that on stock clocks and voltage the absolute max temp I'm seeing in DOOM with Vulkan is 72 ~ 73°C?


----------



## GecKoTDF

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Steve27*
> 
> Awesome. I'm really new to Polaris. I recently jumped ship from Nvidia (GTX1060 6GB) and I'm really liking this card even though it's a bit hotter than Nvidia's offering. Anyway, my GPU has an ASIC quality of 80,4%. Do these values indicate the potential of the cards overclocking characteristics? Also, what would be absolute max voltage for GPU and memory, with the stock cooler, for daily use considering that on stock clocks and voltage the absolute max temp I'm seeing in DOOM with Vulkan is 72 ~ 73°C?


Well the ASIC quality it's just a reference of the pure quality of the GPU Chip sorry my english it's not good - But in basic when you have more ASIC quality you need less voltage, but it's more sensitive to voltage changes, so probably you can't rise too much the overclock to win stability, for example if you get at stock voltage 1350 Mhz, it's probably you not win stability rising the voltage to get more frequency, but with the stock voltage you will have more freq than lower ASIC cards, and by the way it's less hotter so, with air you can work fine.-

About the stock cooler, that video card have a good cooler, my recommendation it's use the "RX 480 unlocked bios" you can go to 1.40v - In my personal opinion the max voltage for air cooler its 1.25v ideal 1.20v the VRM will not be very hot, but with that asic may be you can get decent overclock with less voltage than 1.20v.-

You can put the unlocked bios, and just overclock using GPU Tweak II, to get the mem freq, core and voltages, the mem voltage left it original 1000 mv no difference in stability you can get 2150 / 2160 Mhz without memory errors (HWinfo will show you that) - When you finally have the freq of Core, Mem and voltages of core, you can set it in a custom bios.-
The problem about custom bios it's not signed, so you need to patch the driver and all that stuff, the "unlocked bios" it's signed by AMD, so you don't need to patch the driver, and you can overclock by software.-

The last thing you must check it's your stock voltage with original bios in stage 7, some GPU have 1100 mv and others have 1150 mv, check that, because usually the overclock software detects 1150mv and if your video card is 1100 mv you will thing you are getting 1200 and in fact you are in 1150 mv.-
But always check the Real voltage in load (games, benchmarks, etc) with GPU-Z.-

Thats all!


----------



## robnitro

New driver came out and was easy to get working with patched bios no driver signing boot needed.

Install driver. You will see the resolution is low and card driver not loaded in device manager. Run pixel clock patcher bios version (1.4.4?) And reboot, drivers work fine with patched bios. So no need to reboot 2 or 3 times!


----------



## tonibm19

So, Do I have to run Pixel Clock Patcher after BIOS FLASH or after DRIVER INSTALL?

I'm currently on 16.12.2 (I don't want to reinstall or update drivers if possible) and with a stock RX460 which I want to unlock.

If I flash unlocked bios, run PCP and restart will it be allright?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonibm19*
> 
> So, Do I have to run Pixel Clock Patcher after BIOS FLASH or after DRIVER INSTALL?
> 
> I'm currently on 16.12.2 (I don't want to reinstall or update drivers if possible) and with a stock RX460 which I want to unlock.
> 
> If I flash unlocked bios, run PCP and restart will it be allright?


If you are already on the latest driver, I'd run the patcher, then flash the bios. But worst case scenario. It'll simply run with windows drivers until it's patched, and if that happens, simply reboot again.

My custom 480 bios, I simply install the driver, run the patcher, reboot. Easy as 1-2-3


----------



## PPBottle

Regarding memory straps on 4GB Hynix based models (in my case, Nitro+). What is the consensus that is best yielding regarding performance? Use the 1500 strap to anything above? The OP did a mix of 1500/2000 timings on the 480 card, is it advisable to do the same because of stability reasons? In that case, which straps should I use from 1500 and which from 2000? (I think 2000 is super loose on Hynix ICs from the 4GB model, probably mix 1500-1625 straps?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jstefanop

So sounds like the 17.1.1 release still has the BIOS check enabled?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> So sounds like the 17.1.1 release still has the BIOS check enabled?


Yes, since ReLive, they all have bios cehck enabled.


----------



## rapttorx

Regarding *bios editing*, anyone knows how to:


change the target temp
change min fan speed
change the min temp for the fan to start - curently its 54-55C (in 1080p 60fps videos it starts from 0-15% for about 10 sec every 2 mins or so ...it gets annoying in the night - i prefer to keep it all the time at 15% than to hear it ramp from 0-15% so often)








I'm asking this because i dont want to keep my settings in wattman and edit it every time there is a driver update so i'd like to have them modified inside the bios directly.


----------



## chris89

After playing some Fallout 4 and also finding out the 390X is VSR limited to 3200x1800 really makes me want an RX 480, or two even... I even found though De-Limiting the power limit completely (ie TDP MAX/ LIMIT/ TDC @ 57599) enhances the performance by vast margins on the 390X, just had to reduce Memory to 1Ghz @ 875 VDDCI for 256GB/s like RX 480 to reduce the memory power consumption by 120 watts... Just 1Ghz De-Limited is only hitting 192 watts on input and a crazy 60C load on the 390X of all cards...

Have you guy's tested Fallout 4 modded @ 3840x2160 on the Polaris 10 - 8GB or 4GB RX 480? What kind of FPS with the settings all Ultra and Distances at max Ultra as well? I use FXAA @ 3200x1800...

I just miss 3840x2160, that I had on the 380X since the 390X is pseudo-limited to 3200x1800... I hope AMD offers new VSR re-working for all cards HD 5000 series and beyond with VSR up to 5120x2880...

I just like to push it to the limit, and VSR looks like 500X Anti-Aliasing without the massive fps reduction.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> After playing some Fallout 4 and also finding out the 390X is VSR limited to 3200x1800 really makes me want an RX 480, or two even... I even found though De-Limiting the power limit completely (ie TDP MAX/ LIMIT/ TDC @ 57599) enhances the performance by vast margins on the 390X, just had to reduce Memory to 1Ghz @ 875 VDDCI for 256GB/s like RX 480 to reduce the memory power consumption by 120 watts... Just 1Ghz De-Limited is only hitting 192 watts on input and a crazy 60C load on the 390X of all cards...
> 
> Have you guy's tested Fallout 4 modded @ 3840x2160 on the Polaris 10 - 8GB or 4GB RX 480? What kind of FPS with the settings all Ultra and Distances at max Ultra as well? I use FXAA @ 3200x1800...
> 
> I just miss 3840x2160, that I had on the 380X since the 390X is pseudo-limited to 3200x1800... I hope AMD offers new VSR re-working for all cards HD 5000 series and beyond with VSR up to 5120x2880...
> 
> I just like to push it to the limit, and VSR looks like 500X Anti-Aliasing without the massive fps reduction.


Here you go, vanilla Fallout 4 running 4K. Everything is set to ultra, except I'm using FXAA and SSAO. Running on a stock MSI Gaming X 4GB. Could probably squeeze out another 10% or so on my Sapphire card. And RAM. RAM is kind of important for F4. It brought my minimum from ~45FPS to ~55FPS on my 4790K rig when I overclocked my RAM from 1600CL9 to 2400CL12. It's running 1080p though, so I'm not sure how well that would scale on 4K.


----------



## chris89

*@Loladinas* Cool dude!







I can run 1080p no problem at 1ghz core clock and 1ghz memory delimited in the 60's... It's that Ultra 3200x1800 that taxes it... Maybe you can try VSR 3840x2160 and show frame rate chart? Your 1080p is beautiful, but VSR 4k is pure eye candy









I'm working at 1,173Mhz delimited zero throttling @ 75GPixel/s & 206GTexel/s GPU-Z... Also finding I can run the under volted VDDCI of 875mv up to 1250mhz (320GB/s). I'm loading out around 78C.

When I compare the RX 480 even if it were overclocked to 1,563Mhz, that's 50GPixel/s & 225 GTexel... I guess it could take the 390X @ 1,563Mhz since it pulls more GTexel/s way up on it's Polaris Big-End.

How do you open that frame rate chart in Hwinfo?

By the way my Dual Hexa-Hyperthreaded Xeon's are only hitting like 4% per CPU on this game, so it's not utilizing the CPU(s) hardly at all & it's all GPU... My CPU Utilization is sparingly 1-3% across threads @ 3066Mhz.

Thanks bud!


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Loladinas* Cool dude!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can run 1080p no problem at 1ghz core clock and 1ghz memory delimited in the 60's... It's that Ultra 3200x1800 that taxes it... Maybe you can try VSR 3840x2160 and show frame rate chart? Your 1080p is beautiful, but VSR 4k is pure eye candy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm working at 1,173Mhz delimited zero throttling @ 75GPixel/s & 206GTexel/s GPU-Z... Also finding I can run the under volted VDDCI of 875mv up to 1250mhz (320GB/s). I'm loading out around 78C.
> 
> When I compare the RX 480 even if it were overclocked to 1,563Mhz, that's 50GPixel/s & 225 GTexel... I guess it could take the 390X @ 1,563Mhz since it pulls more GTexel/s way up on it's Polaris Big-End.
> 
> How do you open that frame rate chart in Hwinfo?
> 
> By the way my Dual Hexa-Hyperthreaded Xeon's are only hitting like 4% per CPU on this game, so it's not utilizing the CPU(s) hardly at all & it's all GPU... My CPU Utilization is sparingly 1-3% across threads @ 3066Mhz.
> 
> Thanks bud!


No, the run that I posted is 4K. My Midgit rig is connected to a 4K display. My Sapphire card and the Roided Midgit rig is... indisposed at the moment (fitting some VRM rads).
I wasn't CPU limited either, hovering at like 20% or so, but overclocking RAM still gave a rather large boost to minimum FPS.
You can get that chart the same way you get any chart; double-click on the sensor. To get the sensor to show up you need to launch Fraps before HWInfo.


----------



## rapttorx

@Loladinas what cooling solution are you using for your card ?


----------



## chris89

Thank you for posting the chart on your rx 480 bud I appreciate it. I guess the 390x and 480 are like very close yet rx 480 uses way less power... I'm interested to know if the card can clock up to 1,563mhz with a precision re-paste edge-to-edge by finger and fujipoly or panasonic pgs on the vrm... I guess I won't know until I try it... Anyone here continuously running 1,563Mhz for 50 Billion Pixel's per second?

Here's my 390x lagging like a sailor haha details far beyond normal but it's okay... surprising enough horsepower on hand for an acceptable experience. This isn't even full distance on grass and shadows..haha Each frame here consists of 7.5 billion pixel's and 20.645 billion texel's



1080p .. not 60 but i hate having the grass or shadows not render in full detail way off in the distance.. haha Each frame here by the way consists of 1.97 billion pixel's and 5.43 billion texel's...


----------



## nikoli707

i have a small rig i put together with an x4 860k and an rx460 that i got for super cheap a couple months ago. i dont really use it much but i stumbled across the unlocking of the 1024 cores on the rx460. mine is a powercolor red dragon 2gb and it appears it is supposed to work. i see the patcher on the front page... is that all i need to be able to use crimson relive drivers? should i ddu uninstall the current crimson drivers out first... and then run the 1024 core unlock, then the bios patcher, then install the latest crimsons?


----------



## chris89

*@nikoli707* Here I made an easier patcher... you need to first right click ATIWinflash.exe to compatibility set run as administrator. Make sure HWInfo among MSI Afterburner and any video app or browser is closed. Everything must be closed.

Then simply double click on FLASH BIOS.bat... It's already lined up with commands "atiwinflash.exe -p -f 0 PowerColorRX4602GB_1024_Unlock.rom". Wait until done and restart...

Which is pre-overclocked to Sapphire Nitro RX 460 speeds... tiny overclock from 1210mhz to 1250mhz... and tiny memory overclock from 112GB/s to 115GB/s (1750mhz vs 1797mhz). Also with reduced max temperatures of 88C allowed so it cannot fail... Unlike stock which says it can go to 109C...

The package also contains directions on how to use the patcher and all that jazz or you could pass on ReLive and go 16.9.2 WHQL without messing with anything and not have recording...

*

PowerColor_RX460_BIOS_Unlock_Easy_Flash.zip 1328k .zip file
*


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> @Loladinas what cooling solution are you using for your card ?


Stock heatsink on that card.


----------



## Crash-Over

Mod.jpeg 256k .jpeg file


Https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING/.
There is for this Gpu a revised version of the Bios where higher MHz, eg 1330
The jpeg is the mod bios

Have here also a homemade bios fly around (LOL) if I would know with the ATIKmdag patcher then I would like to play again

If any changes should be made at the bios please say or change directly with the old crimson ran it perfectly

Orignal Bios https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628

P.S: Sorry for my bad English


----------



## rapttorx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Stock heatsink on that card.


But you have max temp 53C at 1303Mhz and 1100mV







. Or are the temp readings in hwinfo wrong for that card model ?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rapttorx*
> 
> But you have max temp 53C at 1303Mhz and 1100mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Or are the temp readings in hwinfo wrong for that card model ?


Gaming X has a pretty good cooling solution and Fallout 4 isn't very taxing. And the card is getting fresh 20C air. Proper case airflow does wonders to component temperature.


----------



## AlphaC

This thread was featured on http://hexus.net/tech/features/systems/101575-unleashing-full-potential-radeon-rx-460/









Apparently with the core unlock the RX 460 is a better card than the GTX 1050 (2GB).


----------



## nikoli707

sweet thanks man. good instructions. do i need to bother with ddu or uninstalling the current 17.1.1 drivers i have installed before running the patcher?


----------



## chris89

*@nikoli707* Sure thing man, Your welcome. When you flash and restart without doing anything with the drivers, what will happen is it'll say driver signature issue in device manager... you could patch in place i think... or just pass on 17.1.1 unless you love recording for the moment until whql drivers come out... I run my XFX 4GB RX 460 Unlocked same clocks as that bios I made for you on 16.9.2 as you just install easy-peazy, and it runs fine... I barely use it though... since I don't game at 1080p... 3840x2160 on my rx 460... it is playable at least so that's amazing on 50 watts... Unreal Engine 3 titles do fine at 4k on the rx 460. I haven't really tested many games on mine... since it's not very fast haha.. dont get me wrong best 50 watt video card but yeah anyway I love my 390x 8gb.

here's some 390x screenshots. Previous 10fps screens is I was screwing with the ini file and had lod scalar set to 10 trillion miles away to render everything... had to start over but fps is nice and looks beautiful. All of these shots are with undervolted 875 vddci ram at 320gb/s & 1133mhz core. I have now ran it up to 1188mhz/ 1563mhz (76gpixel/209gtexel/400gb/s) but limit to 30fps. Some of these are below 30fps because I was still fine-tuning ENB Shadow Boost... Had to get the distances and target fps just right... have to turn off the game's Ambient Occlusion to use ENB Ambient Occlusion, and must set shadow boost to 29fps target since game's target is 30fps & 60fps with built-in Cinematic-Presentation vSync.


----------



## nativenigerians

Anyone knows how to edit the XFX RX 480 RS BIOS?

I want to unlock the powerlimit (20% is max.), voltage control (1.175V seems to be max..) and possibly increase the memory voltages. But so far any attempt to change any value has made the card 100% malfunction - Wattman complains there is no driver.

Also tried using other XFX BIOSes, but these are counting Power differently, so card thinks it gets powerstarved and downclocks to 700 Mhz at +50% power....


----------



## chris89

Which one do you have? Upload your bios, I'll take a look.

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3851/xfx-rx-480-rs-double-edition-4-gb

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b3852/xfx-rx-480-rs-triple-x-edition


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nativenigerians*
> 
> Anyone knows how to edit the XFX RX 480 RS BIOS?
> 
> I want to unlock the powerlimit (20% is max.), voltage control (1.175V seems to be max..) and possibly increase the memory voltages. But so far any attempt to change any value has made the card 100% malfunction - Wattman complains there is no driver.
> 
> Also tried using other XFX BIOSes, but these are counting Power differently, so card thinks it gets powerstarved and downclocks to 700 Mhz at +50% power....


In the most recent Crimson drivers BIOS signature checking is enabled and custom BIOSes cannot be normally loaded. This can be circumvented (for now) by patching atikmdag.sys with the ATI pixel clock patcher available here here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## ghosttr

Well managed to FU one of my bioses on my 480, thankfully my card has a dual bios. But how am i supposed to un**** my other bios?


----------



## SSBrain

Boot with switch on good BIOS; once booted toggle switch to bad BIOS, flash a backup.


----------



## chris89

I'm sitting over here with a 390x 8gb @ 1204Mhz on reference blower.. So amazing on air and quieter than before.. worked over the core vrm pads (secret?) and tuned the airflow. It's actually stable too of all things?!? I was expecting instability as usual but no... I think I could crank the ram out to 450GB/s if I get some fujipoly 17w/m k pads... just for safety... not trusting factory memory pads at mega clocks.

I'm wondering would an RX 480 8gb even @ 1563Mhz out run this?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm wondering would an RX 480 8gb even @ 1563Mhz out run this?


I don't think 1563MHz on air is very realistic for RX480.


----------



## chris89

*@Loladinas* If I ever get my hands on an 8GB RX 480, i'll be on here continuous. It will be done.









I'm not downing on Polaris 10 at all, I love all of AMD. I just would be thoroughly blown out of my socks if the RX 480 straight smokes my 390X.









I'm on PCIe 2.0 so I'm not even seeing the true potential of this card, nor would I see the true potential of the RX480 again at PCIe 2.0... 5GT/s vs 8GT/s. I'm noticing around 10 to even 25 fps slower on PCIe 2.0 vs PCIe 3.0... The higher tech we go we are seeing greater losses @ PCIe 2.0.

PCIe 2.0 vs PCIe 3.0 is 5GT/s vs 8GT/s... That's 60% more throughput capacity... From 60fps to 96fps... That's a real thing you know. You gotta have very serious CPU processing power to utilize 8GT/s... Far beyond what any single CPU could, unless that single CPU was super-powerful... Like an Octa-Core with Octa-Logical-Threads per each one physical. Then we could actually withness the full 60% increase... No current-gen Hexa or Octa core or better could utilize the 8GT/s as of yet. We would need maybe dual 24 core/ 48 thread CPU's to feed the mega-PCIe-bus.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Loladinas* If I ever get my hands on an 8GB RX 480, i'll be on here continuous. It will be done.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not downing on Polaris 10 at all, I love all of AMD. I just would be thoroughly blown out of my socks if the RX 480 straight smokes my 390X.


You could also check out the other Polaris thread (owners club). I think it's better suited for what you need.
Last night I got my Sapphire card to 1500MHz, temperatures are not an issue, but I don't know what voltages are safe so I'm kind of reluctant to push forward. I want this card to last until next round of AMD and Nvidia offerings drops.


----------



## nativenigerians

Thanks! I was thinking it would have something to do with XFX unusual (?) 256kbit BIOS not being properly supported by the editor, but I see this wasn't it.

I will most definitly try this workaround when I get home this evening!

Are there any "guides"/"recommendations" to vram-timings btw? I know this is highly dependant on the card, but unless it is in the bottom 1% chips I would guess there are some tweaks that are more or less guaranteed to work"?
I mean, im happy to just unlock the Voltage and Power limits, but I can't possibly resist some extra tweaking!

Edit: It's the 8GB version. I could upload the BIOS, but I guess SSBrain pretty much gave the solution?

Edit 2: Does this work with Crimson 17.1.1 ( Driver Version 16.50.2611) or do I need some earlier version?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> You could also check out the other Polaris thread (owners club). I think it's better suited for what you need.
> Last night I got my Sapphire card to 1500MHz, temperatures are not an issue, but I don't know what voltages are safe so I'm kind of reluctant to push forward. I want this card to last until next round of AMD and Nvidia offerings drops.


I'm running mine no problem at 1510 at 1.256v, 1.3v should be plenty safe for this GPU. Wouldn't use over 1.3 for long terms though. The only time I go over, and it's around 1.38-1.41 is when I go for high score benchmarks.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I'm running mine no problem at 1510 at 1.256v, 1.3v should be plenty safe for this GPU. Wouldn't use over 1.3 for long terms though. The only time I go over, and it's around 1.38-1.41 is when I go for high score benchmarks.


Any source on that 1.3V? If that were the case I'd have 0.075V headroom.


----------



## chris89

I wonder if the rx 480 is faster than this? (Only ran it once) It says it's 4gb but it's the 8gb 390x. I'm sure it would be on a high clocked PCIe 3.0 system... I feel I'm serverly limited by the Intel Chipset Northbridge. As my CPU(s) have dual 6.4GT/s QPI Links (25.6GT/s) yet PCIe bus is only allowing 5GT/s through to the GPU... Theoretically speaking, if it were on a PCIe 3.0 bus the average FPS should be 114.4fps...from 71.5fps.

Again nano gains at 5GT/s (1st and only pass as I don't care enough to run over and over since we all know doing that consistently raises scores)... also noticing a consistent Unigine Frame Rate Error of about 10 to sometimes 50fps from RTSS... Could be a coincidence or not... Someone ought to make an hdmi d3d frame rate tracker with a start and end button for average fps... Just to point out clear "cheating" that goes unnoticed.

RTSS could easily be just lying it's rear end off and really it's struggling to pull 30fps yet all logical goes straight out the window, sounds about right? I'll try and reset HWInfo right before the test and post results.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Any source on that 1.3V? If that were the case I'd have 0.075V headroom.


It's mostly questions I asked on here, and the OC subreddit. Considering the stock Nitro 480x bios supports it, I would say you're safe. I personally don't run 1300mv often as the jump above 1510mhz is a big volt increase / power increase for nominal performance gains.

MSI Afterburner will give you a +96mv offset from the current Wattman configuration, so make sure to keep that in mind. So if you have wattman set at 1175 (it's max) and add an offset of +96, you're gonna be running just below 1.275. To achieve 1.3+ you're gonna need WattTool, either change the card's default offset, or by manually punching in the value. Although, I've had much better luck with WattTool's offset than manual voltage for whatever reason.


----------



## nativenigerians

Okey, managed to flash my XFX 480RX RS properly now. (Thx for instructions.)

Unlocked that power limit and upped the volt and also changed the timings on the GDDR5 to the 1625 numbers.

Running at 1380 Mhz, I got a fairly "healthy" 14700 Graphics score in Firestrike running at stable settings. The "max" voltage of 1175V doesn't let me go any further without insability though.

But how do I unlock the GPU voltage? Couldn't see this option in the BIOS editor. I saw someone suggest using afterburner, but it only caused massive instability for me.
Got a feeling that nice and even 1.20V would be the sweetspot for 1400 Mhz. Probably not worth it in terms of temperature, but I might be able to reach those 15 000 firestrike score, just for the sake of it.


----------



## chris89

*@nativenigerians*

I think that all of the Polaris family is plagued by locked in software/ firmware on power limit and voltage limit... altering bios voltage won't do anything unless you click "Reset" in Trixx... first then it yields the higher power limit and voltage.. You have to do that everytime you boot but you can't actually clock the card higher in bios, limited by stock voltage ... clock to 1600mhz and throw 1300mv... the card will run 1600mhz at 1.1v or whatever and Blue Screen or never boot to windows because setting the voltage in the bios is completely ignored and your forced to Clock Her back to Slow Mode...

So gotta stick with stock bios and use TRIXX is about all you can do... on polaris at least... 390x can do whatever u want it to do.. polaris only does what has been programmed and allowed...


----------



## ghosttr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@nativenigerians*
> 
> I think that all of the Polaris family is plagued by locked in software/ firmware on power limit and voltage limit... altering bios voltage won't do anything unless you click "Reset" in Trixx... first then it yields the higher power limit and voltage.. You have to do that everytime you boot but you can't actually clock the card higher in bios, limited by stock voltage ... clock to 1600mhz and throw 1300mv... the card will run 1600mhz at 1.1v or whatever and Blue Screen or never boot to windows because setting the voltage in the bios is completely ignored and your forced to Clock Her back to Slow Mode...
> 
> So gotta stick with stock bios and use TRIXX is about all you can do... on polaris at least... 390x can do whatever u want it to do.. polaris only does what has been programmed and allowed...


The 480 is my first AMD/ATI card in ~10 years, is this something likely to change as the card ages, or are we likely stuck with the 'training wheels' on permanently?


----------



## Lard

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nativenigerians*
> 
> Okey, managed to flash my XFX 480RX RS properly now. (Thx for instructions.)
> 
> Unlocked that power limit and upped the volt and also changed the timings on the GDDR5 to the 1625 numbers.
> 
> Running at 1380 Mhz, I got a fairly "healthy" 14700 Graphics score in Firestrike running at stable settings. The "max" voltage of 1175V doesn't let me go any further without insability though.
> 
> But how do I unlock the GPU voltage? Couldn't see this option in the BIOS editor. I saw someone suggest using afterburner, but it only caused massive instability for me.
> Got a feeling that nice and even 1.20V would be the sweetspot for 1400 Mhz. Probably not worth it in terms of temperature, but I might be able to reach those 15 000 firestrike score, just for the sake of it.


gupsterg showed how to edit Vmax in the VoltageObjectInfo table.
I did this mod on my reference RX480 BIOS, and it works with WattTool.
But you have to set a limit, otherwise the voltage can spike over 1.5V, even if you only apply like 1.2V!


----------



## mtrai

Howdy...I posted a few days ago I think in the 480 owner thread with some questions and observations as I just got around to looking at seriously overclocking this card. I previously had 2 R9 290(x) RMA I received an R9 390, then other R9 290 was RME'ed last December and they sent me back the Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil.

Obviously I pretty familiar with the Hawaii Gpus...now Polaris is such a different beast in overclocking, while principles are the same I have noticed the RX 480 needs a lot more finesse in overclocking.

Been doing different overclocks and voltage looking for just the right spot.

I did do the "Red Mod" to the RX 480, I reused my Seidron 120 that I had previously had my R9 290/390. Once again just like Hawaii it was a straight bolt on, no other mods needed, and I have an old CPU fan blowing across the VRM.

My best and most stable so far overclock:

http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11504988

I have also created my own custom bios, mainly used the Unlocked bios that Powercolor released, as well as add UEFI back to the bios. Without the UEFI added back to my GPUs bios I would get hangs shutting down and sometimes on start up. It did not matter what my motherboards bios setting were set to. I don't get this fluke but it is what it is.

Now to my questions, 2 things seem to bother me...I have yet to really figure out what memory straps are the best. I tried the 1750 strap in place of the 2000 strap which let me push my Mem overclock higher but did not actually yield any increases in 3dmark.

My main question is while this bios and overclock are stable sometimes I after booting up (cold boot mainly) the memory will start throwing thousands and thousands of memory errors until I reboot. Once I reboot no errors.

(A side note since I am no longer in a crossfire set up, I found a use for one of my old GPUs I had laying around, as the I5 6600k HD 530 Igpu just sucked, so it is disabled, I put in my old XFX HD 7770 to run my additional monitors, which dropped my idle temps on Rx 480 from 32 to 25-26 since the memory is not locked to max speed. I do not actually game on my 2 other monitors but use them monitor stuff and browse while gaming.)


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> My main question is while this bios and overclock are stable sometimes I after booting up (cold boot mainly) the memory will start throwing thousands and thousands of memory errors until I reboot. Once I reboot no errors.


What you are experiencing there is your memory simply not able to handle the new timings. My RX Nitro OC has a wicked core, but memory controller / chips are ****. 2000mhz @ 1750 timings will works for ~1h, then start spitting millions of errors like you mention. If you want to test, without changing bios, simply set your memory to 1750 (or wherever your timings are set) and run a benchmark or two, you should notice that it's fine, and not throwing any errors.

Now, if you start generating errors before anything, then it won't matter, and no matter the speed you run your memory at, it'll simply not work well.

I've personally went back to stock timings, and am able to increase it to 2145 and only generate one error per few seconds, anything more and it'll generate millions of errors, and if high enough, crash the benchmark.

Hope this helps explain a bit your issue, it just so happens I am in the same boat, so I got to learn a bit from my recent experience.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> What you are experiencing there is your memory simply not able to handle the new timings. My RX Nitro OC has a wicked core, but memory controller / chips are ****. 2000mhz @ 1750 timings will works for ~1h, then start spitting millions of errors like you mention. If you want to test, without changing bios, simply set your memory to 1750 (or wherever your timings are set) and run a benchmark or two, you should notice that it's fine, and not throwing any errors.
> 
> Now, if you start generating errors before anything, then it won't matter, and no matter the speed you run your memory at, it'll simply not work well.
> 
> I've personally went back to stock timings, and am able to increase it to 2145 and only generate one error per few seconds, anything more and it'll generate millions of errors, and if high enough, crash the benchmark.
> 
> Hope this helps explain a bit your issue, it just so happens I am in the same boat, so I got to learn a bit from my recent experience.


Let me see if I can explain it. My settings only generate millions of errors on cold boots, if I restart then no errors at all. I am not sure if this is just one of these quarks with Relive etc.

I guess I should of mentioned I am bios overclocked 1400/2150.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Let me see if I can explain it. My settings only generate millions of errors on cold boots, if I restart then no errors at all. I am not sure if this is just one of these quarks with Relive etc.
> 
> I guess I should of mentioned I am bios overclocked 1400/2150.


Oh, very weird, and does this happen also on a stock bios / stock settings? That is very weird, mine only happens when putting a 3d load. Also, if you have a custom bios, it could be your memory controller really not liking extra voltage / timings if you have those changed.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Let me see if I can explain it. My settings only generate millions of errors on cold boots, if I restart then no errors at all. I am not sure if this is just one of these quarks with Relive etc.
> 
> I guess I should of mentioned I am bios overclocked 1400/2150.


My guess would be that your memory overclock is only applied on cold boots and when you restart it somehow resets to stock. Other people reported a bug where memory overclock just wouldn't stick


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> My guess would be that your memory overclock is only applied on cold boots and when you restart it somehow resets to stock. Other people reported a bug where memory overclock just wouldn't stick


What I think is happening, is sometimes Wattman even though I do not use it applies the memory voltage from the driver not the bios and when I restart it then works fine. The memory speed remains the same.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Oh, very weird, and does this happen also on a stock bios / stock settings? That is very weird, mine only happens when putting a 3d load. Also, if you have a custom bios, it could be your memory controller really not liking extra voltage / timings if you have those changed.


No it does not happen on stock. It seems as sometimes no matter what wattman resets the memory voltage back to 1000 instead of the value I have entered in polaris bios editor of 1150. The other odd thing is it does not always throw memory errors on cold boots.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> What I think is happening, is sometimes Wattman even though I do not use it applies the memory voltage from the driver not the bios and when I restart it then works fine. The memory speed remains the same.
> No it does not happen on stock. It seems as sometimes no matter what wattman resets the memory voltage back to 1000 instead of the value I have entered in polaris bios editor of 1150. The other odd thing is it does not always throw memory errors on cold boots.


It's the IMC, not VRAM voltage and personally I haven't noticed any difference in stability when I overvolting. What's odd is that you don't see a performance difference with overclocking RAM.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> It's the IMC, not VRAM voltage and personally I haven't noticed any difference in stability when I overvolting. What's odd is that you don't see a performance difference with overclocking RAM.


I mean yeah I know it the memory IMC. I just assumed that was understood since we do not have software access to the actual memory voltage but only the the memory IMC..I could of been more clear...I am not seeing expected performance once I get above 2150.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I mean yeah I know it the memory IMC...I could of been more clear...I am not seeing expected performance once I get above 2150.


Performance increase seems to stall after a certain number of memory errors starts to pop up.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Performance increase seems to stall after a certain number of memory errors starts to pop up.


Same as me, I get much better results / luck with 1000mv to the memory controller. Not sure why they allow to raise it (even in wattman), because it has caused nothing but issues. For me at least.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Performance increase seems to stall after a certain number of memory errors starts to pop up.


I understand that but what I was asking about was a bit different.


----------



## chris89

*@mtrai*

Sup bro, I here you have errors and what not? Have you changed the voltage of the value "65288"? If not your on stock volts... If So, it doesn't always want to go to that voltage. Requires you to click "RESET" in Sapphire TRIXX, to yield the higher voltage/ tdp increase...

That's what makes the Polaris Family a real pain to bios program because it ignores pretty much all power limit and voltage specifications... Until you click "RESET" in TRIXX... Might test it, open GPU-Z and run a Render Test or HWInfo and see without touching anything after a fresh bios flash if the voltage goes to what you set it too...

I would highly recommend down-clocking the ram to 192GB/s, and undervolt VDDCI to 900mv from 1000mv (10-30C VRM Reduction) and then see if you can get the beast to screech out to 1,563Mhz ie The Round 50.016 GPixel/s & 225.072GTexel/s... Only there @ 1,563Mhz Stable will the RX 480 Polaris 10 Shine Through and talk on the 390X among others. It surpasses the 390X Giga Texel Output @ 1,563Mhz...

It's all in the math to achieve 1,563Mhz. We sit and scratch our heads attempting to pull 1,563Mhz and just can't do it, or so we believe. Basically take your stock 65288 value and stock core clock or possibly boost.

First define base voltage & boost voltage via GPU-Z "Max" on Stock values...

I'm guessing 1150mv @ 1266mhz or what 1175mv @ 1306mhz? We get two values, let's focus on base to replace 65288.

1266mhz divided by 1150mv which is basically the voltage is .90 of the clock... So basically a -10% value.
If we belive 1306mhz to work at 1175mv then we take 1306mhz Multiplied by .90 = 1175.4mv which is correct.

So let's move swiftly right on up to 1,563Mhz... Simply 1,563Mhz Multiplied by .90 = 1406.7mv... This is the value to provide actual true power house performance gains and throughput among actually stability. Any less is likely unstable.

Now we rely on VRM Pad Quality*** and Core Thermal Paste thickness of layer and coverage among how even the spread is edge-to-edge about 1/1000th of a millimeter thick is ideal... Even thinner can do even less temps... The least amount as possible is ideal...

If the Core VRM/ Memory VRM Pad's are dark grey then they are of decent quality... If they are white or blue or some such, not likely to clock well and will surely burn up in no time...

I find that maybe no need to purchase expensive Fujipoly... It appears Ceramic Clay or Ceramic Puddy is highly thermal conductive and very cheap... roll into balls and place balls on top of all vrm... then place cooler on and smoosh together... Then flip card over and tighten VRM screws first... big time temp drops on vrm... could be used on vram as well... Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 (Ceramic Thermal Paste) is the Best there is around and spreads gorgeously across the core diode by finger... Try it, buy a bunch of the big 25g syringes they are like 7 bucks bros.

I use this stuff on everything and its just amazing... you could use on literally anything.. non electrical conductive.. use tootch brush to clean off any surface... Tooth brush works if u wanna use it on the VRM... But the Ceramic Puddy works better...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-Ceramique-2-Tri-Linear-Ceramic-Thermal-Compound-25-g-gram-syringe-/191536297259?hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s

http://global.kyocera.com/fcworld/charact/heat/thermalcond.html

You can go to local Crafts store, pick up tiny thing of ceramic unscented pure puddy or clay... roll into little balls for each individual core/ memory vrm... apply smoosh.. tighten..

http://global.kyocera.com/fcworld/charact/heat/thermalcond.html


----------



## nativenigerians

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lard*
> 
> gupsterg showed how to edit Vmax in the VoltageObjectInfo table.
> I did this mod on my reference RX480 BIOS, and it works with WattTool.
> But you have to set a limit, otherwise the voltage can spike over 1.5V, even if you only apply like 1.2V!


Thanks, thats very information!

I did try using Trixx though and so far it has been working great (No Idea why MSI afterburner would cause me huge problems) , it seems to sometimes spike higher then I would expect (At +35mV it will on occasion go up to like 1.23V.) But this seems ok regardless. I will probably stick to this "easy solution".

Im still a bit curious about the vram voltages though, I've definitely been getting better memory overclocks from upping it to 1.1V (At stock Core clocks I can now get up to some +250 mhz using the 1750 timings, but at 1400 core clock it gets capped to like 100 mhz though, gets unstable way before I get any memory errors and temperatures don't seem to matter.) . But what is considered "safe" voltages?
Im thinking the GDDR5 should be capable to withstand quite high voltages, but the temperatures might become dangerous?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@mtrai*
> 
> Sup bro, I here you have errors and what not? Have you changed the voltage of the value "65288"? If not your on stock volts... If So, it doesn't always want to go to that voltage. Requires you to click "RESET" in Sapphire TRIXX, to yield the higher voltage/ tdp increase...
> 
> That's what makes the Polaris Family a real pain to bios program because it ignores pretty much all power limit and voltage specifications... Until you click "RESET" in TRIXX... Might test it, open GPU-Z and run a Render Test or HWInfo and see without touching anything after a fresh bios flash if the voltage goes to what you set it too...
> 
> I would highly recommend down-clocking the ram to 192GB/s, and undervolt VDDCI to 900mv from 1000mv (10-30C VRM Reduction) and then see if you can get the beast to screech out to 1,563Mhz ie The Round 50.016 GPixel/s & 225.072GTexel/s... Only there @ 1,563Mhz Stable will the RX 480 Polaris 10 Shine Through and talk on the 390X among others. It surpasses the 390X Giga Texel Output @ 1,563Mhz...
> 
> It's all in the math to achieve 1,563Mhz. We sit and scratch our heads attempting to pull 1,563Mhz and just can't do it, or so we believe. Basically take your stock 65288 value and stock core clock or possibly boost.
> 
> First define base voltage & boost voltage via GPU-Z "Max" on Stock values...
> 
> I'm guessing 1150mv @ 1266mhz or what 1175mv @ 1306mhz? We get two values, let's focus on base to replace 65288.
> 
> 1266mhz divided by 1150mv which is basically the voltage is .90 of the clock... So basically a -10% value.
> If we belive 1306mhz to work at 1175mv then we take 1306mhz Multiplied by .90 = 1175.4mv which is correct.
> 
> So let's move swiftly right on up to 1,563Mhz... Simply 1,563Mhz Multiplied by .90 = 1406.7mv... This is the value to provide actual true power house performance gains and throughput among actually stability. Any less is likely unstable.
> 
> Now we rely on VRM Pad Quality*** and Core Thermal Paste thickness of layer and coverage among how even the spread is edge-to-edge about 1/1000th of a millimeter thick is ideal... Even thinner can do even less temps... The least amount as possible is ideal...
> 
> If the Core VRM/ Memory VRM Pad's are dark grey then they are of decent quality... If they are white or blue or some such, not likely to clock well and will surely burn up in no time...
> 
> I find that maybe no need to purchase expensive Fujipoly... It appears Ceramic Clay or Ceramic Puddy is highly thermal conductive and very cheap... roll into balls and place balls on top of all vrm... then place cooler on and smoosh together... Then flip card over and tighten VRM screws first... big time temp drops on vrm... could be used on vram as well... Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 (Ceramic Thermal Paste) is the Best there is around and spreads gorgeously across the core diode by finger... Try it, buy a bunch of the big 25g syringes they are like 7 bucks bros.
> 
> I use this stuff on everything and its just amazing... you could use on literally anything.. non electrical conductive.. use tootch brush to clean off any surface... Tooth brush works if u wanna use it on the VRM... But the Ceramic Puddy works better...
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-Ceramique-2-Tri-Linear-Ceramic-Thermal-Compound-25-g-gram-syringe-/191536297259?hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s


WOW I am not sure even how to respond...temps are not issue, and further on GPU dies it is not a good idea to use conductive thermal paste as it can spread. I could not even follow half of what you stated other then it was about thermal pastes.

Anyhow this is what I am using in my custom bios for 1400/2150 note I am back to using the 2000 mem strap at 2000. Pushing 1.3 volts.I am using Watttool to for the 1450/2000 overclock while my bios is set to 1400/2150 as it causes no vram memory errors as soon as windows loads.

And please show me why you recommend downlocking the memory bandwidth to 192 and show me how that improves performance...the RX 480 is memory bandwidth limited at stock already


----------



## chris89

Hahaha. I had stated Ceramic is not "Electically Conductive" but it is "Thermally Coductive" and very much so at that... No risk of frying anything, and transferring heat very effectively... I hope that makes sense?

The screenshot didn't really give any information... Would need HWInfo Screenshot after a good while of maximum gaming load max fps at max resolution to get the realistic numbers.

1,563mhz should not be difficult to achieve at all. The 1406mv is not really that much, my 390X for true stability about 1433mv @ 1250mhz but more like with under volted vddci and lower memory clocks can do 1400mv @ 1250mhz.

Though if you do not use reference cooling plate, your card can never achieve this number. You need reference dense cooling plate to keep stable vrm under the big clocks.

I just couldn't sit back knowing my RX 480 is getting it's rear end handed to it on a plate by the GTX 980, 1060, 1070, among others.

RX 480 at de-limited power 57599 & 1563mhz should talk on the best of the best.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hahaha. I had stated Ceramic is not "Electically Conductive" but it is "Thermally Coductive" and very much so at that... No risk of frying anything, and transferring heat very effectively... I hope that makes sense?
> 
> The screenshot didn't really give any information... Would need HWInfo Screenshot after a good while of maximum gaming load max fps at max resolution to get the realistic numbers.
> 
> 1,563mhz should not be difficult to achieve at all. The 1406mv is not really that much, my 390X for true stability about 1433mv @ 1250mhz but more like with under volted vddci and lower memory clocks can do 1400mv @ 1250mhz.
> 
> Though if you do not use reference cooling plate, your card can never achieve this number. You need reference dense cooling plate to keep stable vrm under the big clocks.
> 
> I just couldn't sit back knowing my RX 480 is getting it's rear end handed to it on a plate by the GTX 980, 1060, 1070, among others.
> 
> RX 480 at de-limited power 57599 & 1563mhz should talk on the best of the best.


What I was getting at is you went off explaining about thermal paste in response to quote me. Thermals is not the issue.







My old R9 290 and 390 I would push more volts though but as I have seen brute forceing a RX 480 is not the best way to overclock. These GPUs need finesse not brute force. You cannot compare the Hawaii chip GPUs to the RX 480 as they do not work the same way.

If you check my previous posts on my RX 480 you will see what I am getting at as others confirmed...performance is not linear as it should be in the RX 480. I have only had this RX 480 since early December and only started to serious overclock a few days ago. MY previous gpus were all hawaii based which really is a different beast. What I thought I knew in overclocking gpus simply does not apply at the finer part, the basic ideas are the same but the the Polaris chips require finesse.

/edit what I am trying to say unlike the hawaii chip where unneeded voltage just heat on the polaris gpu cores too much voltage not only causes heat but also degrades performance. Also as a few have thought and point out performance seem limited once you reach certain overlcocks...they have stated various opinions on why, not my issue but why they are starting seems to have some merit. IE me going from 2150 to 2200 memory yields gains but going from 2200 to 2250 memory speed does not. With being stable and no gpu memory errors.

Now I have an different issue with gpu memory errors and not gotten around to reporting it since I put an additional GPU from a different GCN generation or my addition monitors.


----------



## chris89

*@mtrai*

Thanks man. Yeah on this "unneeded voltage just heat on the polaris gpu cores too much voltage not only causes heat but also degrades performance"...

I too had that exact same issue with the Non-Reference Cards... They just cannot do what the reference can do... That VRM plate allows basically all of the potential the gpu can do... It can handle the heat of as fast as the card can run...

Here is my XFX Polaris 11 RX 460 4GB... I tend to put too much information and kind of update as issues come along, since progress means lots of trial and error. When I say a lot, I mean a-lot.









Polaris isn't like the 390X, so 57599 doesn't work in all fields. The below mods now are actually showing major improvements @ 2560x1440 & 3840x2160. At first it wasn't working, found out only 1/4 of the diode was contacting... Had to use extra paste but all is fine now.

As for the RX series, the VRM have a much tighter window of opportunity unlike 390X. The 390X has more performance than all of the components available at the time it was made... Meaning if they re-made the 390X with better tech in the future it would yield more performance. Hints why 57599 works on the 390X.

For the RX Series, I find I had to only change the MAX Limit value and leave TDP Limit and TDC at stock values. I just set Max Limit to 100 watts and now it's running a lot better.

So for the RX 480, you might try 57599 as max and leave all others stock as for TDP Limit & TDC so you won't throttle but be within a stable tolerance.


----------



## datspike

Have someone trying mounting 2 120mm case fans on non-reference rx480? I'm thinking about trying it, seems like it can lower the temps as well as noise.

edit. Totally not worth it for the temps, but noise is a lot better with quiet 1000 rpm fans.


----------



## robnitro

If you up the memory voltage you also force that as the minimum voltage for vcore at dxva and up speeds since memory goes to 3d speeds past the 2d clocks. Since our cards like to up clock even in 2d sometimes you see a lot more power use even on desktop.

Examples:
Stock
Get to step 1 iirc is 650 at 0.9v, it will run 1.0v because memory uses that at 2000mhz.

Lower vmem, 0.925 in my bios:
Step 1 you see 650 at 0.925v, less power use

Higher vmem, 1.1v
650 clocks will make vcore 1.1v, much more power use.

It stinks and that's why radeon uses more multi Mon power than geforce... This locking of vcore minimum to memory controller voltage


----------



## chris89

Hi, do you guy's understand the fan stuff on sensitivity and what not? I set my max temps to 88C, since I did not want it to burn out on stock settings of 105 to 109 degrees celsius. If anyone didn't know the 8 symbol in math is the infinity sign, dual infinity signs means it will last... how long? infinitely. By default Polaris cards if allowed to hit default temps about 3-7 years.

Even when min fan speed is 20%, it stays at 0% until it hits 58-60C and goes straight to 100%... Completely ignoring bios settings... I'd like 20% min and a gradual increase to keep it quiet at 60C... unless vrm and hot spots hit 88C and need 100% fan... Since once it goes to 100% fan and you take the load off... It hangs at 100% and gradually comes down after 10 minutes... I felt the VRM when the fan was "Coming Down from 100%" and the card was cold... vrm was not hot the whole card was cold... So there's a clear issue here.


----------



## gupsterg

See this post @chris69 it may help you with your anomaly of cooling profile mod







. Also view Fiji bios mod OP, section *How to edit cooling profile in ROM* > *Archive* > *Extra cooling profile information for advanced manual modders*







.


----------



## chris89

I tried setting Acoustic & Sensitivity limit to value *0*... Fan still hasn't come on... but now since I added this to the back side of the VRM... fan seems never to come on... Off all the time... VRM feels cool to the touch now... Amazing how thin a piece of copper goes so far in cooling. Impeccable thermal performance with copper... I used 3M adhesive on both sides of Fujipoly pad 2.5mm thickness probably too thick but all I had to prevent shorting through the pad with pointy ends sticking out... Does very well. Still wish I could keep the fan at 20% minimum... go to 40% at 60C and so on... It stays off pretty much continuous now... kinda wanna get the VRM down to ambient haha with a bit of fan speed... I may do this on the Core of the RX 460 to knock 10C off the core temp, Among doing it on my 390X Core/ VRM... kinda wanna make one huge copper plate to cool the entire PCB though on my RX 460 and 390X... will do the same when if I ever receive a Vega or RX480







... Keep those tiny transistors/ capacitors and what not cooler... Copper transfers heat so fast and cools off really fast too... Just putting your finger on it... within seconds reaches the temp of your finger... remove finger.. within seconds back to ambient.


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I tried setting Acoustic & Sensitivity limit to value *0*... Fan still hasn't come on...


Code:



Code:


usFanOutputSensitivity; /* Sensitivity of fan reaction to temepature changes */

Higher value = more sensitive/reactive to temperature changes the Advanced fan mode/Fuzzy Logic mode will be.

Code:



Code:


ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit; /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */

Try an SCLK same as DPM 0 of GPU, IIRC 300MHz on RX 480?

Does on Polaris WattMan allow a zero setting for AL?


----------



## schubaltz

So I changed the hex value under the PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable in the registry to extend the power limit of my RX-470 to 100% and oddly enough my voltage which is 1.15v prior went up to 1.22v. Is that suppose to happen?


----------



## christiano88

Hello everyone,

How can I edit the voltage of the memory on RX 470 in bios? In watttool it works in a weird way, as in, it works like a secondary voltage to the core, and I cannot set the core below 1000mv, if I don't set memory voltage under 1000mv too, but I don't think it affects memory in any way (running on 0.8v at memory, same oc results achieved on memory).

Also, editing the voltage tables for the gpu core in Polaris editor doesn't do anything, I tried changing 65288 with 65287, 86, 85... or specific values (like 950) for P7 and it doesn't work, same voltage as with 65288.

Thanks!


----------



## robnitro

The stupid thing with multimon using a lot of power at idle is due to that issue of vcore can't be lower than vmem in wattman. So anytime the memory goes to full speed, it makes that (1.0v stock or whatever you set) as vcore.

Like the mem controller locks onto the same signaling voltage. So amd, can't you make an intermediate memory speed for multi mon, like 800 mhz and use less vmem?? You got 7 freaking states for core clock/vcore, but only 2 memory states? Dumb


----------



## HAL900

This is true for the mod BIOS does not is impossible to use a driver?


----------



## Leons

Greetings to the whole community, I recently joined this forum.
I write from Italy and I know not English (Google Translate) for which I apologize to everyone.
I own the video card XFX Black Edition RX 480 GTR and I wanted to thank you for all the valuable information that allowed me to understand and change the BIOS of this board.
I was able to enter commands to the registers of IR3567B controller:
1E 1F to set the Load Balancing to FFF000, (58% - 42% is correct?),
38 to control Load Line Calibration,
8D to set a voltage offset for the Loop 1.
Obviously I also modified the other necessary parameters and my bios working properly.
Instead escapes my understanding the value to be applied to 3D registry to set Vmax only for Loop 1 to 1.36875 volts (AMD vids = 5?).
I tried with the value 15 (1 = Loop; 5 = AMD vids) but the AIDA64 dump gives me the FF value then the value 15 has no effect.
I apologize for my lack of knowledge and are very grateful to anyone who can help me.
Thank you.


----------



## christiano88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *007deniska*
> 
> Please help , stress memory are sewn but no change in Wattman and WattTool not used, always 1000mv even if in the BIOS 960 mv and a dump of the BIOS removed from my values . I re-installed the driver and restarted the computer it does not help .
> 
> mV123.png 170k .png file


Having same problem. What do I have to change with HxD to make it stick?


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *christiano88*
> 
> Having same problem. What do I have to change with HxD to make it stick?


I've had luck with having bios settings stick and not get overritten by installing the AMD drivers alone, and none of the fluff. Any OC / tweaks through AB. It's been about a month, but I remember seeing the voltage was where I set it, at 960mv.


----------



## schubaltz

I tried flashing my XFX RX-470 Triple X Single fan card to a bios with tweaked mem timings. I used the Polarios Bios Editing tool to make the changes. Tried timings used at 1500mhz copied it all up to 2000mhz, card has no display. Tried the timings used at 1600mhz no luck. 1750mhz, nada. Am I doing something wrong? Or Im just the unluckiest RX-470 owner in the world? I'm 99% is not the way I flashed the card. I used the latest ed of AtiFlash btw, flashed it inside windows. Cause everytime I flashed to the stock rom and the card boots up fine.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> I tried flashing my XFX RX-470 Triple X Single fan card to a bios with tweaked mem timings. I used the Polarios Bios Editing tool to make the changes. Tried timings used at 1500mhz copied it all up to 2000mhz, card has no display. Tried the timings used at 1600mhz no luck. 1750mhz, nada. Am I doing something wrong? Or Im just the unluckiest RX-470 owner in the world? I'm 99% is not the way I flashed the card. I used the latest ed of AtiFlash btw, flashed it inside windows. Cause everytime I flashed to the stock rom and the card boots up fine.


Are you cloning the timings from your own bios or from the OP? If you are using your own, did you patch your driver to allow unsigned bios to run? Cause it'll cause all sorts of funky if you don't.

But if all the above is right, you may just not be able to use pure 1750 timings. Best thing to do, is clone your 1750 timings to the upper frequency, and set your memory speed in the bios to 1750, meaning the card can def use that frequency / timings as it is designed to do so. From there, via software, play with memory speeds. Unless you know 100% that you can work with 1750 @ 2000mhz, it's always recommended to put the timings you are using as your stock speed, and overclock via software. Once you find your limit, then flash it in bios.

Edit: Just noticed it's a 470, and the model you have has 7000mhz ram, so you'd see it as 1750 (any mod you do on memory is x4 to give the real value), so keep that in mind. I'm pretty sure the bios editor was built primarily with the 480 in mind, and just happens to work with the 470, and 460. I don't have one to tell you for sure how it is displayed unfortunately.


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Are you cloning the timings from your own bios or from the OP? If you are using your own, did you patch your driver to allow unsigned bios to run? Cause it'll cause all sorts of funky if you don't.
> *
> I'm using the timing set from my stock bios. I didn't install any driver yet, just wanted it to boot to windows before I'll do the driver tweak. Sadly I didn't get any display. Just black screen and I've tried the timing from the 1500mhz' up to the 1750mhz timing.*
> 
> But if all the above is right, you may just not be able to use pure 1750 timings. Best thing to do, is clone your 1750 timings to the upper frequency, and set your memory speed in the bios to 1750, meaning the card can def use that frequency / timings as it is designed to do so. From there, via software, play with memory speeds. Unless you know 100% that you can work with 1750 @ 2000mhz, it's always recommended to put the timings you are using as your stock speed, and overclock via software. Once you find your limit, then flash it in bios.
> 
> *Wait if I got what you meant, my card is already running at 1750mhz stock. As a last resort, I copied the timing on the 1750mhz to the 2000mhz. I didn't get any boot. As if the card won't accept the modded bios regardless of what timing once it detects there were changes made.*


----------



## jeb101

I downloaded a bios from techpowerup for the 470, I see 2000 timings but wouldn't mess with them. Try cloning your 1625 timings to 1750 (make a backup of your stock timings), and set your memory mhz at 1625. Then overclock the memory. Not sure if the 2000 mhz timings are legit, or placeholder though, as these start with BBB, and all the ones I've seen started between 7-9, somebody with actual knowledge of the 470 bios could probably answer that for you. But I'd recommend simply keeping 2000 stock for now. If you boot, see if you can run it at 1750 with 1625 timings, see if you get improvements.


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I downloaded a bios from techpowerup for the 470, I see 2000 timings but wouldn't mess with them. Try cloning your 1625 timings to 1750 (make a backup of your stock timings), and set your memory mhz at 1625. Then overclock the memory. Not sure if the 2000 mhz timings are legit, or placeholder though, as these start with BBB, and all the ones I've seen started between 7-9, somebody with actual knowledge of the 470 bios could probably answer that for you. But I'd recommend simply keeping 2000 stock for now. If you boot, see if you can run it at 1750 with 1625 timings, see if you get improvements.


I'll give that a try after I get some sleep. I'm just disappointed how it turns out. Spent almost 4 hours doing trial and error end up the same as it was 4 hours ago. I might have missed one important detail cause everywhere I read they successfully flashed theirs with ease on first try. Hope your suggestion works.


----------



## schubaltz

So I've been having this idea last night that my gpu's bios can't be modified at all or somewhat the card doesn't allow it so here's what I did to somewhat prove it. Via Polaris Bios Editor, I downclocked the memory frequency to 1625mhz from 1750mhz. That's just it. Save the bios then flash the card and as expected, no display. Reverted back to the original bios, and the card boots up fine. Anyone encountered this? Here's how I usually do the flash.



Did I miss something?

*EDIT*: Since my gpu has dual bios, I tried it on both and the results are still the same. Card doesn't display when I tried flashing it with a modded bios even to as simple as underclocking the mem frequency. Reverted back to orig/untouched bios and the card works fine.


----------



## ghosttr

BBB is a valid timing, or at least doesnt cause any issues I have replaced the 777 in my 2000 mhx clock with 999 and bbb for testing, and both do reduce performance, with bbb even causing some minor artifacting.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *schubaltz*
> 
> So I've been having this idea last night that my gpu's bios can't be modified at all or somewhat the card doesn't allow it so here's what I did to somewhat prove it. Via Polaris Bios Editor, I downclocked the memory frequency to 1625mhz from 1750mhz. That's just it. Save the bios then flash the card and as expected, no display. Reverted back to the original bios, and the card boots up fine. Anyone encountered this? Here's how I usually do the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?
> 
> *EDIT*: Since my gpu has dual bios, I tried it on both and the results are still the same. Card doesn't display when I tried flashing it with a modded bios even to as simple as underclocking the mem frequency. Reverted back to orig/untouched bios and the card works fine.


Did you remember to patch the driver to allow modded BIOS?

Something a bit odd happened to me as well, albeit in a good way. Did a clean install of Windows, latest drivers (driver only, none of the bloat), downloaded WattTool. Allows me to set voltage all the way to 1,325V (didn't try any higher), and I didn't need to edit registry or anything. Patched BIOS and everything just works like a charm. Also I'm getting 2-3FPS in Valley at stock. Probably something to do with updated Windows. I had been running the launch version, installed Anniversary now.


----------



## daevy3k

Hello, I'm new here. I recently got a Sapphire Nitro 4GB and there's a couple of things I want to understand.

Why the hell is minimum gpu voltage locked to memory voltage? Is this a software problem or hardware problem?
As I'm concerned about power consumption, I capped memory voltage to 800mv and I got [email protected] timings which is actually pretty good, but I wish I could go higher without modifyng gpu voltage, will it ever be possible?

Second. I hate that we have to patch drivers to make bioses work, is there no way around? I had no problems with my old r9 380...may it be caused from CCC or wattman? I could just uninstall them eventually.

Last thing, is it true that less voltage/heat actually gives performance gains?

I managed to reach [email protected] and [email protected] (added the 0.25 offset)

Which option should I go for?


----------



## Energycore

Hi! First post here.

I have an MSI RX 480 8GB that I want to flash the voltage unlocked BIOS on, but that BIOS says ASUS and when I tried to flash it, it worked (without patching or anything), but the memory would hard crash at over 2100MHz. Reverted to the stock BIOS and the chips do 2250 no problem. Will patching the driver after flashing BIOS stop that and allow me to go up to 2250 again?


----------



## schubaltz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Did you remember to patch the driver to allow modded BIOS?
> 
> Something a bit odd happened to me as well, albeit in a good way. Did a clean install of Windows, latest drivers (driver only, none of the bloat), downloaded WattTool. Allows me to set voltage all the way to 1,325V (didn't try any higher), and I didn't need to edit registry or anything. Patched BIOS and everything just works like a charm. Also I'm getting 2-3FPS in Valley at stock. Probably something to do with updated Windows. I had been running the launch version, installed Anniversary now.


i uninstalled the driver first before flashing the bios. I should get at least a display at the post right if the flash is successful. Anyways I got it sorted out. For some odd reason, may motherboard's bios is keeping the newly flashed gpu from working. Reset the bios to default a couple of times and still no luck. Conveniently I upgraded the bios to support kabylake on the secondary switch since my board features dual bios. I only opted not to use it cause it disabled ram overclocking on locked cpus. So I flipped the switch and voila the gpu is working fine. The only takeaway for all this is that my ram now is running at stock 2400mhz vs 3080mhz on the old bios. Also, running the memory at 1500 strap seems unstable. To add there seems to be not much oc headroom to the gpu mem. I'm currrently running it at 1800mhz with 1625 strap timings. 1850mhz is unstable.


----------



## nolive721

been posting on the Rx480 Ocing thread but could not get support there

new owner of Red devil 8gb

been playing with the card for a week now and I am satisfied but still didn't take the plunge to flash this BIOS Powercolor.RX480.8192.160803.rom that I found being advised as the one able to increase power limit significantly

current BIOS in the card is 015.050 dated from Sep2016 around same period than the one above so I am still unsure if it would indeed unleash the power-limit restriction (+5%)I am experiencing now *both with using WATTMAN or Sapphire TRIXX(

any advice appreciated


----------



## SAMiN

I have one weird issue. using Polaris bios editor no matter what voltage I set for highest frequency for example 1060mV, during full load vddc is pushing to 1.175~1.180. the only way I can push it down is playing with TDP and Max power limit. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?

p.s: I have reinstalled and patched the driver.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> I have one weird issue. using Polaris bios editor no matter what voltage I set for highest frequency for example 1060mV, during full load vddc is pushing to 1.175~1.180. the only way I can push it down is playing with TDP and Max power limit. Anyone knows what I'm doing wrong?
> 
> p.s: I have reinstalled and patched the driver.


Some cards automatically have an offset in the bios. I have the nitro and it's +25mv on top of listed voltage. What card do you have? Could look into it.


----------



## SAMiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> Some cards automatically have an offset in the bios. I have the nitro and it's +25mv on top of listed voltage. What card do you have? Could look into it.


I have the RX480 Nitro 8gb


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> I have the RX480 Nitro 8gb


It has a 25mV offset on the "performance" BIOS, and no offset on "silent" BIOS.


----------



## SAMiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> It has a 25mV offset on the "performance" BIOS, and no offset on "silent" BIOS.


OK it makes sense, but still for highest frequency when I set it for 1080+25 it should be around 1105 but instead goes up to 1.175! that makes it around +95mV offset. Somehow I have a feeling the issue comes from somewhere else!


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> OK it makes sense, but still for highest frequency when I set it for 1080+25 it should be around 1105 but instead goes up to 1.175! that makes it around +95mV offset. Somehow I have a feeling the issue comes from somewhere else!


I've noticed a similar issue as well. If I undervolt my card and it's doing some HEVC decoding voltage will momentarily spike to 1,175V a few times per minute. It's not a constant voltage though. And it doesn't spike under 3D load. If I overvolt the card it does not spike pas the set limit.


----------



## SAMiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I've noticed a similar issue as well. If I undervolt my card and it's doing some HEVC decoding voltage will momentarily spike to 1,175V a few times per minute. It's not a constant voltage though. And it doesn't spike under 3D load. If I overvolt the card it does not spike pas the set limit.


Interning! undervolt through bios editting or software editing? If I set the exact voltages through Wattman or Wattool, it doesn't spike up, it stays where it should be, issue happens when I flash the new bios and reinstall driver.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> Interning! undervolt through bios editting or software editing? If I set the exact voltages through Wattman or Wattool, it doesn't spike up, it stays where it should be, issue happens when I flash the new bios and reinstall driver.


WattTool. At this point I've only played around with memory timings in BIOS.


----------



## jeb101

I've modified the performance bios and removed the +25mv offset. Everything else is stock.

bios: Sapphire Nitro + OC (1342mhz) 8GB, stock bios, removed offset.

480NitroOC_Nffset.zip 109k .zip file


Hope this can help some

Cheers

Edit: Forgot to mention, the Nitro also has LLC enabled, so this will create the extra boost you are encountering. You could try disabling it, but if it came with it on, I'd recommend you leave it there, and adjust your voltage accordingly.


----------



## SAMiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeb101*
> 
> I've modified the performance bios and removed the +25mv offset. Everything else is stock.
> 
> bios: Sapphire Nitro + OC (1342mhz) 8GB, stock bios, removed offset.
> 
> 480NitroOC_Nffset.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hope this can help some
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Edit: Forgot to mention, the Nitro also has LLC enabled, so this will create the extra boost you are encountering. You could try disabling it, but if it came with it on, I'd recommend you leave it there, and adjust your voltage accordingly.


Thanks, I used this somehow dropped the max vddc to 1.150 but I was getting lots of memory error using same voltage and frequency I was using on original performance bios.

right now my vddc max goes up to 1.175 and memories are on 1750 timing, so far pretty stable, I need to test it more!



//
I have one more question/request. Is there any way I can make the fans run all the time on specific rpm?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akroma*


I see your ram is overclocked. I find that polaris does not put up with ram overclocking at all... Even if the ram has a copper heatsink like I modded for mine. I added copper heatsinks to the Core/ Ram VRM and Memory modules among a Core VRM backplate. All of which didn't help much as far as achieving more overclocking stability. This RX 460 is real hot. Hot as far as VRM goes. It needs a 1/4" to 1/2 thick solid piece of copper on the core VRM to improve it's performance. Since when the VRM gets hot, the 48W tdp quadrouples because of thermal loss... As heat rises, resistance by power increases and subsequentially increases power consumption just because of the heat the VRM puts off. The heat sinks only helped aid stock bios settings...

So my suggestion is to stick with 16.9.2 and run stock memory clock at 2000Mhz on stock 2000Mhz timing strap.

You can then have the freedom of overclocking the core. At least for me on the RX 460 4GB, not much is possible... These Polaris VRM's cook even at stock power limit/ voltage.

You may consider defining the boost clocks via Polaris Bios Editor... Probably the last 4 clocks. Starting 4 down from DPM 7 at 1250mhz, then 1266mhz, then 1288mhz, finally 1313mhz. That's a solid 42GPixel/s & 189GTexel/s with 256GB/s ram. Remain all DPM at their respective 65285, 65286, 65287, 65288 for stability. Remain stock power limits. Set all hot spot and max temps among shut down temps at 88C include fan max at 88C. This will prove to provide continuous stability while scaling clock according to load.

LMK bro









Send your bios .rom to me and I'll dial it in for ya. GPU-Z BIOS Dump.


----------



## jeb101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> Thanks, I used this somehow dropped the max vddc to 1.150 but I was getting lots of memory error using same voltage and frequency I was using on original performance bios.
> 
> right now my vddc max goes up to 1.175 and memories are on 1750 timing, so far pretty stable, I need to test it more!
> 
> 
> 
> //
> I have one more question/request. Is there any way I can make the fans run all the time on specific rpm?


Ram errors can be a little tricky, this mod shouldn't affect your memory at all, as it's just for the core voltage. How many errors are you getting on a Heaven / Firestrike run? Usually if you are under 200 for a run, you've pretty much capped out your memory. If you run thousands / millions / billions, then you're way over what your memory can handle. I'd also reduce your memory voltage to 1000mv again, I actually found better results with a lower value than a higher value. Also remember that you can not set your minimum voltage for memory below your GPU voltage (lowest).


----------



## Ansau

Thanks for this new bios without the offset, it feels the gpu is more stable at high temps.

Btw, it seems vddci in the bios doesn't do anything. Since I overclock the monitor, gpu memory stays at full always, 2000MHz. But gpu core minimum doesn't go below 1.0V, and since vddci cannot go lower than vddc, it means 1000mV for memory is what it is been set, regardless of what I put in the bios.
This is also confirmed when using WattTool. When I set a lower or higher value, core voltage changes to that when at minimum.


----------



## Grenseal

Hi guys!

Quick question.

Does modding the bios make the card NOT UEFI compatible?
I get black screen until Windows, works fine otherwise.

Thanks


----------



## gupsterg

Yes, unless you use custom UEFI/GOP, posted info several pages back.


----------



## chris89

*@Grenseal I think you just need to turn off Secure boot and it will display a screen through post and into windows... Maybe the bios mod does disable UEFI...
*
I used to get ram error's on RX 460 but I'm running the ram at 1888Mhz from 1750Mhz...

Left TDP Limits all Stock & Using 1313MHZ @ 1188MV and it works amazingly well.

Polaris BIOS Editor is tricky as far as what you can adjust, I learned you can adjust all the max Temps to 88C but changing fan stuff is tricky.

It's not a good idea to alter TDP at least on RX 460 if you want it to never crash... It scales fine up to 1,313Mhz on stock tdp with 1188mv. It also reports higher voltage as it should on 16.9.2.

I know I get better thermal fan response with 0 Sensitivty on the fan... Before with the 4850 value or whatever the fan would stay off all the time and ignore everything.

With Sensitivty at 0, it actually abides by the fan speed/ temps and I left those stock except adjusted them a tiny bit. It's quiet under load and runs really good, the RX 460 is a great card once Modded with Copper/ Unlocked/ & BIOS Modded...


----------



## Grenseal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Yes, unless you use custom UEFI/GOP, posted info several pages back.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Grenseal I think you just need to turn off Secure boot and it will display a screen through post and into windows... Maybe the bios mod does disable UEFI...
> *
> I used to get ram error's on RX 460 but I'm running the ram at 1888Mhz from 1750Mhz...
> 
> Left TDP Limits all Stock & Using 1313MHZ @ 1188MV and it works amazingly well.
> 
> Polaris BIOS Editor is tricky as far as what you can adjust, I learned you can adjust all the max Temps to 88C but changing fan stuff is tricky.
> 
> It's not a good idea to alter TDP at least on RX 460 if you want it to never crash... It scales fine up to 1,313Mhz on stock tdp with 1188mv. It also reports higher voltage as it should on 16.9.2.
> 
> I know I get better thermal fan response with 0 Sensitivty on the fan... Before with the 4850 value or whatever the fan would stay off all the time and ignore everything.
> 
> With Sensitivty at 0, it actually abides by the fan speed/ temps and I left those stock except adjusted them a tiny bit. It's quiet under load and runs really good, the RX 460 is a great card once Modded with Copper/ Unlocked/ & BIOS Modded...


Thx


----------



## chris89

*@Grenseal* Your welcome.

This is how I have mine setup which works absolutely great. Some things you can't change without it going haywire. I also notice not much from TDP increase so best leave it default. Check out this screenshot. With RX 480 leave 2000Mhz ram max. With 1313Mhz @ 1188MV on RX 480 is still a really great 42GPixel/ 189GTexel and will never ever crash at these BIOS Settings. I find 100% just plain too loud and it doesn't need to go beyond 75% HIGH/MAX.

*However if your a itching for more speed I think you can do it no problem on RX 480 Reference or Nitro Sapphire RX 480.

See 1188mv is 0.9047 % of 1313Mhz... 1188 Divided by 1313 = 0.90479 Rounded up.

So for RX 480 at the below Speeds... We need 1256.75mv Round up to 1257mv... For 1389Mhz.

44.44GPixel & 200GTexel which is flipping unreal and I'm sure you can do it...*

Now I'm ITCHING for more SPEED hahaha I'm going to try it on the RX 460







Oh wait, I don't think I can do it... I'll try ANYWAY haha

Having the fan start early at 40C and 45C keeps the VRM temps in line. Since they are about 40% hotter than the core temp. I load out around 60C Pretty much silent.


----------



## biggee

Hey guys,

Trying to implement the timing strap mod for my Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4GB (Elpida Memory) but when I go to backup my stock BIOS the timings are completely different to anything I'm seeing anywhere else.

I don't have the 1500, 1750, 2000 straps..

Did Sapphire change the stock BIOS?

Check the screen shots.

Any suggestions?

Cheers!


----------



## chris89

*@biggee*

Send your BIOS .rom dump and I can help out... 1888MHZ is totally possible and will work fine on ram.

Core we wouldn't want to push past 1150mv/ 1313mhz unless you want to click Reset everytime you wanna game... I think it also sort-of Resets Automatically if you tell Trixx to Start With Windows...

I would try 1313MHZ/ 1188MV in 65288... Click Reset or Have it Start with Windows if you want the extra 38 millivolts to keep artifacts to a minimum.

I tested 1389Mhz 1888Mhz and here I show the voltage before after clicking reset in Trixx... Polaris Bios Editor or the Driver doesn't allow more voltage right away...

1389Mhz is not possible because I looked at my RX 460 ASIC Quality and it's like 50%... So I receive 50% loss from Input/ Output power on XFX PCB.

The RX 480 However probably can but you will need to click reset. For absolute stability you can get away from 1313MHZ @ 1188MV which runs at 1150MV until you click "RESET"... It doesn't crash however if you didn't click "RESET" while at 1313MHZ...

1389MHZ Needs 1257MV but that 0.90479% goes out the window past 1313MHZ because VRM Temperature cannot handle hardly anymore than stock voltage even with Copper...

That 0.90479% is only accurate up to 1313MHZ for RX 460... You may be able to run RX 480 4GB @ 1389Mhz Core @ 1257mv with 1888Mhz Ram on STOCK Untouched Memory Strap...


----------



## trotol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *biggee*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Trying to implement the timing strap mod for my Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4GB (Elpida Memory) but when I go to backup my stock BIOS the timings are completely different to anything I'm seeing anywhere else.
> 
> I don't have the 1500, 1750, 2000 straps..
> 
> Did Sapphire change the stock BIOS?
> 
> Check the screen shots.
> 
> Any suggestions?


you have
- to mod the straps with hex-editor
- to fix crc-sum
I can do it and did It.


----------



## nolive721

hello

rx480 red devil 8gb recnt owner here. OCed the card at 1450 core and 2250 memory with +48mv, stable in synthetic benchmarks like Unigine or heavy gaming sessions.

Original BIOS is limited to increase power limit by 5%(attached called origin6feb), downloaded and flashed the attached +50% limit BIOS but it would crash my PC as soon as I start benchmarking or playing a GPU intense game.

trying to modify my original BIOS just focusing on Power limit to add this 50%, flashed it but it would also crash my PC, even worse, making it to start in VGA mode staright away after reboot

if somebody could share some light to understand what is happening

reddevilorigin6feb2017.zip 109k .zip file


Powercolor.RX480.8192.160803.rom.zip 51k .zip file


reddevilorigin6feb2017with50.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*@NoLive721* I have the same but if you feel the need, I made a bios for you... Still with 5% max TDP limit. However the limit has been increased from stock to about 25% as is... I for one always have issues beyond stock TDP but I found I could pull a tiny increase. Take note, you may need to Reset Trixx to yield extra voltage... I believe 65288 on Polaris is 1.1500v. So 1.188V is 0.038MV or 38 millivolts extra.

NoLive721-1389MHZ_2000MHZ_1188mv_125W_175W_140A_88C_MAX.zip 110k .zip file


88C MAX
1389MHZ Core
2000MHZ Memory
44.44 Giga Pixel's Per Second
200.00 Giga Texel's Per Second
1188MV
125W LIMIT
175W MAX
140A CURRENT TDC


----------



## nolive721

thanks chris, appreciate the quick reply and time spent to build this BIOS but its giving me also reboot in VGA mode.....

looks like anything being done in POWERTUNE out of the original BIOS which came with the card get the card to crash.

the BIOS I downloaded from TECHPOWERUP (called POWERCOLOR XXX in my attachments)at least was allowing me to start Windows normally but would crash the card as soon as the GPU gets under load

not sure whats wrong here. I have reset Wattman to defaults after flashing your BIOS, will try not to do to see if that makes any difference but I doubt it


----------



## Leeegend

Hello!

Will this work on the latest driver i.e. 17.1.2? Please let me know.


----------



## Leeegend

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


Hello!

Will this work on the latest driver i.e. 17.1.2? Please let me know.

PS. Sorry, double post.


----------



## jeztur2003

MSI RX 480 8GB Gaming X Custom Backplates Crossfire

Hi guys I'm at a loss here I can't even keep heaven looping with default settings with this crossfire configuration or temps will go up to 89 degrees with both fans on both cards at 100 percent. I just purchased these last week. I have noticed differences in the bios from my newer card so I'll attach both. I also tried the infamous 153 bios. I have a 1000w psu a really clean build no airflow restrictions water cooled processor so i don't understand why these get so damn hot at stock settings.

Won't let me attach so here's a google drive link:
Newer Bios Purchased 2/8/17 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By6GrtPmV39FMjQwTmRhbnlrcE0/view?usp=sharing
Older Bios Purchased 2/1/17 https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By6GrtPmV39FMGROaXIyLXZDU2c/view?usp=sharing
153 rom that msi live update sometimes shows and sometimes doesn't https://drive.google.com/file/d/0By6GrtPmV39FZ0c4WXFuVmszYkk/view?usp=sharing

Ok so if anyone can help me figure out how to keep these things cooler that would be awesome i don't mind if the performance is dropped a little the second card will make up for that. Thanks.

Edit: With clocks at 1303 default everything except fans at 100% the top card is reaching 89 degrees the bottom card settles in the high 70's this is after looping heaven maybe 2 times so doesn't take long. I have not noticed any thermal throttling both clocks stay at 1303 but dang 89 degrees seems to high to me and before anyone recommends RMA i have benched both cards independently and they both work like they should staying in the high 70's maybe peaking a bit over 80.


----------



## hellm

I think i should post this here, too. Everything the Polaris Bios Editor can change, well, except vram timings, is also to be found in "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable".
It is a 1:1 copy of the PowerPlayTable found in the bios. Therefore PBE was a big help, i only had to compare bios files.

U don't need a signature, don't have to flash your card, and it works just the same as a real bios mod.
I used a reference RX 480, XFX Black Edition. Should work with any other Polaris card.

howto:

Install MSI Afterburner
Goto Settings -> General -> AMD Compatibility properties -> activate "Extend official overclocking limits".

This will create the registry entry "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" at:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000
last 4 digits may vary due to crossfire or whatever..


Save the reg key (the four digit thing, right click -> export) and delete anything except "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable":

U can now make your changes here, or use regedit.

the maximum power limit increase. +50% -> hexadecimal: 32


FF08 (65288) is for P7 state, P6 FF07.. search for 08 FF instead, and here we are, all values from 800 to max as found in polaris bios editor:

these^^ are the exact same values, the polaris bios editor would change.
example: 1200mV -> hex: 4B0 -> B0 04 instead of 08 FF (P7)
don't make a mistake here









If u don't change this byte from 0F to 0B, memcontroller voltage will be the same as vcore.
Some customs have this value already set, else i wouldn't know about it.


clocks for each p-state are found here.
1400MHz x100 -> 140000 (dec) -> 222E0 (hex) -> E0 22 02 (bytes)


TDC(A) and max power limit (W) is found here:

110A (hex:6E) TDC and 115W (hex:73) max power limit (XFX Black Ed.)

vram clockrate, again x100:

200000 = 30D40 -> 40 0D 03


^^these values also can be found:

1000 = 3E8 -> E8 03, followed by the frequencies.
30 75 ->7530 hex -> 30000 (300MHz x 100)

vram limit:

here 2300MHz

fan:

Temp Hysteresis: 3
min Temp: 40° x100 = 4000 -> FA0 -> A0 F0
med Temp: 65° x100 = 6500 -> 1964 -> 64 19
high Temp: 85° x100 = 8500 -> 2134 -> 34 21
min PWM: 20% x100 = 2000 -> 7D0 -> D0 07
med PWM: 40% x100 = 4000 -> FA0 -> A0 0F
high PWM: 60% x100 = 6000 -> 1770 -> 70 17
max Temp: 109° x100 = 10900 -> 2A94 -> 94 2A
max PWM: 100% -> 64
Sensitivity: 4836 -> 12E4 -> E4 12
max RPM: 2200 -> 898 -> 98 08
Acoustic Limit: 910MHz x100 = 91000 -> 16378 -> 78 63 01

hf.


----------



## chris89

*@NoLive721* Your welcome, I hope I can help.
What's the stock voltage for the RX 480?
I made another BIOS based on your orig6feb, which one is the original? haha
This one comes 1200mv 1400mhz, 25+ power limit available yet at stock power limit... 88c temp maxes.

NoLive721-1400Mhz1200MvStockPwr25Limit.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Galder

I have a Nitro+ 470 4gb and I feel that the target fan temp 75c is a bit high. I dont want to change it to something lower every boot with software. Is there a way to change that in BIOS?


----------



## chris89

*@Galder* I don't know if it's my card or everyones but modding in bios a cooler temp doesn't seem to work... It kind of does what it wants... If you want... send me your GPU-Z Bios dump and i'll see if I can get it to work.


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Galder* I don't know if it's my card or everyones but modding in bios a cooler temp doesn't seem to work... It kind of does what it wants... If you want... send me your GPU-Z Bios dump and i'll see if I can get it to work.


Much appreciated man







Here is the cool non OCd bios which I am using

bios.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*@Galder* Here ya go. It's setup near stock but slight reduction in Current Ampere to 94 Ampere TDC, from about 110 or so. That alone is 13.83% cooler VRM temperature, Among Increased max TDP limit from 110W to 125W along with a 75W Limit rather than 85W. All in all we have the potential to save about 15-20% in heat and maybe a little bit more big end performance.

Temperature limits at 88C now from in excess of 105C... Min Target 40C @ 20%/ Medium Target 60C @ 50%/ High Target 68C @ 70%... Max Target 88C @ 100%.

Not to mention the increase in core up to 1250Mhz now 40.00GPixel/s and ram up to 230GB/s @ 1797Mhz. Enjoy!









Galder-RX470-4GB.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Galder* Here ya go. It's setup near stock but slight reduction in Current Ampere to 94 Ampere TDC, from about 110 or so. That alone is 13.83% cooler VRM temperature, Among Increased max TDP limit from 110W to 125W along with a 75W Limit rather than 85W. All in all we have the potential to save about 15-20% in heat and maybe a little bit more big end performance.
> 
> Temperature limits at 88C now from in excess of 105C... Min Target 40C @ 20%/ Medium Target 60C @ 50%/ High Target 68C @ 70%... Max Target 88C @ 100%.
> 
> Not to mention the increase in core up to 1250Mhz now 40.00GPixel/s and ram up to 230GB/s @ 1797Mhz. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galder-RX470-4GB.zip 112k .zip file


Does lowering the Amp really work tho in that fashion? Because it seems that lowering Amperage is somewhat lowering tdp, as the only caveat is going for more voltage (but in reality, more voltage is more power consumption, and Amperage is going up regardless).

Just asking, is that bios Elpida o Samsung memory? I made one for my 470 nitro+ 4gb Hynix that only makes all timings past 1500 strap the same. I have asked this once but I haven't got a reply. Is there a sweet spot in memory timings to clock ratio? Beyond 1800mhz im getting EDC errors, but i dont know if looser timings (say, 1625 strap instead of 1500) and higher clocks achieves more performance in games (just like some games like more tighter system RAM timings rather than pure bandwidth. This config already achieved me 9% perf increase in Heaven (i run core at 1300 regardless of bios mod) between modded timings and without the mod but in BF1 i kinda dont really see much improvement if any. Since I only really play that game as demanding graphics goes, does it make more sense to go for higher clocks and 1 strap looser timings? Thanks in advance.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@NoLive721* Your welcome, I hope I can help.
> What's the stock voltage for the RX 480?
> I made another BIOS based on your orig6feb, which one is the original? haha
> This one comes 1200mv 1400mhz, 25+ power limit available yet at stock power limit... 88c temp maxes.
> 
> NoLive721-1400Mhz1200MvStockPwr25Limit.zip 110k .zip file


hi again

1.18v at stock and up to 1400Mhz core work on my card and with decent temps. my current OC is 1450 at 1.22V

rom called orig6feb is the rom which was on the card when I got it, will try you new BIOS later in the evening

thanks again for helping

olivier


----------



## hojnikb

Any chance for a msi gaming x 480 bios, that doesn't need signature patching ?

I'd like to drop frequency to stock to reduce heat output.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hojnikb*
> 
> Any chance for a msi gaming x 480 bios, that doesn't need signature patching ?
> 
> I'd like to drop frequency to stock to reduce heat output.


You dont need a bios for that. Just underclock it via wattman or wattool.


----------



## hojnikb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> You dont need a bios for that. Just underclock it via wattman or wattool.


I know, but i would like for settings to be permanent, when i clean install drivers or switch systems. Guess without ruining bios signature, there is no way of editing...


----------



## hellm

The PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable is nearly the same for every card, so this file will work with any other RX480, reference or custom.
1300MHz, 1200mV, 150W stock +100% and 2400MHz Vram limit.

SoftPowerPlayTable_RX480_1200.zip 1k .zip file

It's very easy to mod, you only need a text editor. All the settings found in the bios editor are there, except vram timings. No driver will ever ask about signature or checksum or modified or whatsoever.


----------



## chris89

*@hojnikb* Sup Bro, As far as timings go just stick with stock timings (Since memory timing must be relaxed at clock for continuous stability). Run too tight of a strap/ timing and run into stability issues down the line... We can also easily reduce temps/ tdp in bios if you want lower temps thats pretty much why we do it... Use 16.9.2 WHQL to forget signature issues on Non-Whql... plus ReLive isn't working so well for me at least haha maybe better for others. So I can send you directions for new driver install or simply install 16.9.2 on there.

*@PPBottle* Hey Bud, so as far as TDP Limt/ Max Limit/ and TDC Ampere Current it's all just to reduce heat... Back in the old days when we had no TDP Limit, the VRM could get hotter but the "Limit" was defined by the clock and voltage set...

There really isn't much more heat DeLimited if the manufacturer spent more than 3 seconds dialing in a proper heatsink and thermal material for the VRM... If it took less than 3 seconds or around 3 seconds then VRM temps are sky high and performance is not much by stock. A proper heatsink in terms of "Material" material is everything... What is the heatsink made out of and are the heat pipes soldered? All concluding to a very poor performing heatsink... Solid cast one piece heatsinks far exceed these heat pipe aluminium things you see floating around. Not to mention nearly most manufacturers having the fins heading in the wrong direction... Vertical rather than Horizontal... It's logical to get the heat "Out" of the case, rather than keeping the heat "In" the case... right?

Back to the values for TDP Limit/ Current/ Max. Your current can be defined as low 75% of your max tdp or tdp limit... meaning 225W max means 169A TDC (225 x .75%=169)... no less or the current is too low... about 75% gives the same performance with 25% cooler VRM heat... Then TDP Limit can be say 150 or 170W... These things help if the VRM pad material can't even hold 1Ghz with no power limit... If your card can't handle DeLimited at just 1Ghz, then it needs to be gone over to resolve that... Because your not even close to the peak potential of the kind of performance you or us should be seeing. Set TDP limit/max/tdc to 57599 and clock core to 1ghz on stock voltage and leave ram at stock and set max temps to 88C... See if it's stable... From there.. Move up on clock while DeLimited and see what it can do... Without a Power Limit makes the card as much a 75% faster or more depending on what said clock/voltage wants to yield in total.









Se DeLimited is like hitting the NOS after being neck and neck with other Power Limited GPU's... Meaning if the VRM Stays cool the amount of potential the card can yield cannot be measured until Fujipoly and proper temps are met on VRM... Stutter 99.9% of the time is bouncing off the TDP Rev Limiter... remove the "Rev Limiter" and let it sing out to whatever amount of power it requires.


----------



## PPBottle

With the 1500 strap at 1800 mhz i'm getting 180gb/s at 0.7ns on my hynix nitro+ 470 4gb, how does it fare against other 4gb models? Seems rather low the bandwidth considering ideal bandwidth should be hoving 230gb/s.


----------



## sifupepe

Hi

anyone here have atikmdag.sys modified for Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.1.2 WHQL, for disable check bios,i have amd rx 460 unlocked bios with 1024 shaders and 64 tmus, but this driver check the bios ,dont work for me, with atikmdag.sys modified and 16.2.1,16.2.2 i have much better performance in all games but with driver 16.9.2 i have poor performance with all games, if anyone here have this atikmdag.sys modified for this driver 17.1.2 share please and upload.

thank for the answer.


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Galder* Here ya go. It's setup near stock but slight reduction in Current Ampere to 94 Ampere TDC, from about 110 or so. That alone is 13.83% cooler VRM temperature, Among Increased max TDP limit from 110W to 125W along with a 75W Limit rather than 85W. All in all we have the potential to save about 15-20% in heat and maybe a little bit more big end performance.
> 
> Temperature limits at 88C now from in excess of 105C... Min Target 40C @ 20%/ Medium Target 60C @ 50%/ High Target 68C @ 70%... Max Target 88C @ 100%.
> 
> Not to mention the increase in core up to 1250Mhz now 40.00GPixel/s and ram up to 230GB/s @ 1797Mhz. Enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galder-RX470-4GB.zip 112k .zip file


Reporting back: I flashed the bios, patched the driver and restarted but I had a black screen. I switched to second bios to boot, modified the one I sent you to have the same values as yours and flashed it back to the first slot, applied patch and it works.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifupepe*
> 
> Hi
> 
> anyone here have atikmdag.sys modified for Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.1.2 WHQL, for disable check bios,i have amd rx 460 unlocked bios with 1024 shaders and 64 tmus, but this driver check the bios ,dont work for me, with atikmdag.sys modified and 16.2.1,16.2.2 i have much better performance in all games but with driver 16.9.2 i have poor performance with all games, if anyone here have this atikmdag.sys modified for this driver 17.1.2 share please and upload.
> 
> thank for the answer.


Use AMD pixel clock patch version 1.4.4, it also mods the signature. Its a much easier path as you only have to run the program anytime, click to patch, restart and voila. Theres no longer need to do all the workaround with safe mode and atikmdag.sys.


----------



## reapert

anyone try out the 17.2.1 drivers yet? are they still blocking? i guess i'll try them.


----------



## robnitro

Chris, you're onto something. I was looking through the higher power stock bioses by Powercolor and Sapphie RX480s.

They all keep TDP(w) at 110.
The TDC (A) is usually around 82-84% of the
max power limit

Stock 110 107 110

one was 110
120
140
another 110
122
145
another 110
124
150

I'm an electrician (technical side), so I know there is a good correlation.
Watts is Volts X Amps if we ignore inductance/capacitance.

So, let's say your stock card was set up as 110w/107a . They are figuring you are running the stock voltages, which are lower.

But let's say you increase voltage from 1.1 to 1.2v, that is a 10% increase in voltage, meaning 10% increase in current.
BUT, wattage goes up 1.1 x 1.1= 1.21 or 20% if both current and wattage are allowed to increase.

Easier example:

So, if we had settings of 150A and 150 W

1.0v X 150A is 150W, under/equal TDP.. ok
1.2v X 150A is 180W, TDP passed- card maybe confused or throttles down badly (lower states use lower volts)
So if it wanted to equalize properly, It could do 2 things (not sure what it does):
-Drop the clock/vcore to a lower state, lets say 1.0v and 1050 mhz. 1.0v, keep 150A limit, get 150watts.
-Drop the watts but keep the 1.2v vcore state (lets say 1300mhz), this is where you get throttling.... But

It's actually better and more efficient to do 150W at the [email protected], getting more processing done
than to do 150W at the [email protected], because the 1300 state is hitting the limit, making the GPU "pause" like an idle state.

I know this because I was messing with powertune using OCCT, the best stress torture test... that test will show you if your settings are real or just benchmark queens







It will tell you if there are calculation errors!!! No more stupid reliance on looking for artifacts. Sometimes you can have many errors but have no artifacts!

OCCT Link: http://www.ocbase.comhttp://www.ocbase.com
I use 640x480, directX11, error check ON, shader complexity 7, FPS limit 0 (which will make you throttle).
If you want less throttling to test higher states, set a fps limit. For example I use 500 to get around my peak states to test typical gameplay ([email protected] and [email protected])

Look at hwinfo64 and see how much juice you can pump, heat goes through the roof, but if you get the PT numbers right and the PT% right, you will have the card set up to never crash on OCP (overcurrent protection)


----------



## daevy3k

So, the best settings I found so far for my Nitro OC+ 4gb :

Core [email protected] (drops to 1050mv under load)
Ram [email protected]
1625 timings strap, 1500 one doesn't work with above values

Tdc 110a
Tdp 110w
Power limit 140w
Temps never go over 60c with [email protected]%
Average consumption under load is 100w,I have zero throttling and it is perfectly stable.

The gpu wanted 1.230v to reach 1400mhz,and I don't think it would be worth it.

I'm getting 1400pts in heaven, pretty satisfied tbh.

Only thing I hate is that fan settings don't work, something is wrong with sensivity I think


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@NoLive721* Your welcome, I hope I can help.
> What's the stock voltage for the RX 480?
> I made another BIOS based on your orig6feb, which one is the original? haha
> This one comes 1200mv 1400mhz, 25+ power limit available yet at stock power limit... 88c temp maxes.
> 
> NoLive721-1400Mhz1200MvStockPwr25Limit.zip 110k .zip file


Hi chris, sorry for my late feedback and its embarrassing because that one still didnt work.....flashed the BIOS, powered up PC and it started again in VGA mode with card inactive.I dont know whats wrong and I am kind of giving up on this power limit adjustment

I am running 3 OC profiles 1330Mhz core with 1.07V, 1400Mhz core with 1.16V and 1450Mhz with 1.22V. I have reached 1500 points in heaven with the latter, stable, so I should be happy with the card I got. What affects my Fps in very recent games now is more my G3258 even if OCed at 4.7Ghz. next upgrade will be CPU.

I appreciate if you want to have other thoughts on what causes this crash with your modded BIOS but please dont spend much time on this

cheers

Olivier


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Chris, you're onto something. I was looking through the higher power stock bioses by Powercolor and Sapphie RX480s.
> 
> They all keep TDP(w) at 110.
> The TDC (A) is usually around 82-84% of the
> max power limit
> 
> Stock 110 107 110
> 
> one was 110
> 120
> 140
> another 110
> 122
> 145
> another 110
> 124
> 150
> 
> I'm an electrician (technical side), so I know there is a good correlation.
> Watts is Volts X Amps if we ignore inductance/capacitance.
> 
> So, let's say your stock card was set up as 110w/107a . They are figuring you are running the stock voltages, which are lower.
> 
> But let's say you increase voltage from 1.1 to 1.2v, that is a 10% increase in voltage, meaning 10% increase in current.
> BUT, wattage goes up 1.1 x 1.1= 1.21 or 20% if both current and wattage are allowed to increase.
> 
> Easier example:
> 
> So, if we had settings of 150A and 150 W
> 
> 1.0v X 150A is 150W, under/equal TDP.. ok
> 1.2v X 150A is 180W, TDP passed- card maybe confused or throttles down badly (lower states use lower volts)
> So if it wanted to equalize properly, It could do 2 things (not sure what it does):
> -Drop the clock/vcore to a lower state, lets say 1.0v and 1050 mhz. 1.0v, keep 150A limit, get 150watts.
> -Drop the watts but keep the 1.2v vcore state (lets say 1300mhz), this is where you get throttling.... But
> 
> It's actually better and more efficient to do 150W at the [email protected], getting more processing done
> than to do 150W at the [email protected], because the 1300 state is hitting the limit, making the GPU "pause" like an idle state.
> 
> I know this because I was messing with powertune using OCCT, the best stress torture test... that test will show you if your settings are real or just benchmark queens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It will tell you if there are calculation errors!!! No more stupid reliance on looking for artifacts. Sometimes you can have many errors but have no artifacts!
> 
> OCCT Link: http://www.ocbase.comhttp://www.ocbase.com
> I use 640x480, directX11, error check ON, shader complexity 7, FPS limit 0 (which will make you throttle).
> If you want less throttling to test higher states, set a fps limit. For example I use 500 to get around my peak states to test typical gameplay ([email protected] and [email protected])
> 
> Look at hwinfo64 and see how much juice you can pump, heat goes through the roof, but if you get the PT numbers right and the PT% right, you will have the card set up to never crash on OCP (overcurrent protection)


Yes, i think that 75% Amperage to Wattage figure is from doing 1.2 load situations. For people with high leakage gpus I think it should be more even, and people with low leakage probably need this the most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> So, the best settings I found so far for my Nitro OC+ 4gb :
> 
> Core [email protected] (drops to 1050mv under load)
> Ram [email protected]
> 1625 timings strap, 1500 one doesn't work with above values
> 
> Tdc 110a
> Tdp 110w
> Power limit 140w
> Temps never go over 60c with [email protected]%
> Average consumption under load is 100w,I have zero throttling and it is perfectly stable.
> 
> The gpu wanted 1.230v to reach 1400mhz,and I don't think it would be worth it.
> 
> I'm getting 1400pts in heaven, pretty satisfied tbh.
> 
> Only thing I hate is that fan settings don't work, something is wrong with sensivity I think


Mind sharing what brand of ICs does your card have? Samsung/Elpida/Hynix. My Hynix doesn't like anything beyond 1900mhz on slow 2000 strap. It's a total dud.


----------



## sinholueiro

Anyone tried with the latest drivers? I want to flash a BIOS with the timings lowered, but only if it is supported in the lastest drivers.


----------



## Ansau

Works with Pixel clock patcher that signs the driver to allow custom bios.


----------



## daevy3k

@PPBottle

I have Samsung ram!


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> @PPBottle
> 
> I have Samsung ram!


It shows! Sadly I wasn't as lucky. I'm considering jumping boat and getting a 480 8GB and get guaranteed samsung ram, since I cant get assured Samsung ICs on the 4GB models.

EDIT: Seems current Nitro+ 4GB 470s are going with Samsung ICs, can anyone confirm if Sapphire 470 4gb Reference is too going recently with Samsung ICs?


----------



## elzohery

PLZ i`ve an important Q and need help
i`ve 6 cards (sapphire rx 480 8gb ddr5 nitro oc)
i was flashing thim because it gives me 24 mh/s and need tomake the hash rate 28mh/s
i`ve flashed 3 cards successfully useing Atiwinflash & Polaris Bios Editor
the room for these 3 cards is 512kb
when i tried to flash the other 3 cards i found the bios file is 256kb and when i open it on Polarise bios editor i got a massage saying:
This BIOS is less than the standard 512 kb size.
Flashung this BIOS my corrupt your graphics card

so the Q is proceed in the flashing process? or not? i`m afraid to damage my card
hope some one help me as soon as possible
thanks in advance


----------



## PPBottle

You need to extract BIOS'es with the Atiwinflash itself (save option), that way you always get the full 512kb bios.

GPU z only extracts the bits with stored data. Some polaris bioses have 256kb blank space and 256kb actually written, this is why you get that error on Polaris Bios editor.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys.

I tried searching for, but i couldn't find any info, on HOW EXACTLY to mod the AMD driver .sys file.

I mean, i do not want to be stuck with only 1 version of the drivers. Currently using 17.2.1. and i am trying to unlock the RX460 shaders/TMU's


----------



## elzohery

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> You need to extract BIOS'es with the Atiwinflash itself (save option), that way you always get the full 512kb bios.
> 
> GPU z only extracts the bits with stored data. Some polaris bioses have 256kb blank space and 256kb actually written, this is why you get that error on Polaris Bios editor.


as i said in my post i`m already useing atiwinflash useing save button

and it extracted it to me 256 kb

now if i edited it in polaris and flashed it useing atiwinflash , is there any something wronge will happen to my gpu ?


----------



## mtrai

Hey people...back with a couple of new questions and observations I just cannot explain.

Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil 6600k Skylake build

Anyhow, when I got this gpu a couple of months ago as a RMA replacement I flashed the "official red devil" unlock bios from Powercoler just assuming that was really needed to overclock. My have a learned a lot about polaris chips since then.

My issue mainly was I would randomly get gpu memory errors at anything above 2125 until I rebooted then it was fine with no errors. It did not matter the method of overclocking used, wattman, watttool or 3rd party ( all seperately not together)

Well this morning I took look at the low performance bios / quiet or whatever you call it that came with the GPU as well. Once I loaded it, in watttool it showed some different settings then the original high performance and the unlocked bios from powercolor in the I2C settings. It got me thinking about using the quiet/cool bios for overclocking.

So I went and extracted it via atiwinflash, flashed it to the other side of the dual bios switch and started overlocking. Knowing I was at this point voltage limited.

First issue ran into voltage throttling. DUH...back to Watttool and set the voltages to the same as what powercolor used in their released unlocked bios. Flashed and all that stuff and rebooted.

Anyhow the current scale and Voltage offset on the cool/quiet bios are quite different then the high performance bios from Powercolor.

Long story short is the cool quiet bios seems to actually overclock better once I unlocked the voltage in the polaris bios editor. Odd note is the cool/quiet power limit from stock is 30% and the original high performance power limit was 5% and the unlocked one is 50%

I am currently testing core of 1450 memory at 2250. My gpu core is not the best and requires a fair amount of voltage to hit 1450 stable but I have done a red mod to it so temps are great.

2nd using the cool/quiet bios with the voltage unlock edit at my overclock is cooler then unlocked bios overclock.

I hope this all make some kind of sense.

The random GPU errors had me baffled.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys.
> 
> I tried searching for, but i couldn't find any info, on HOW EXACTLY to mod the AMD driver .sys file.
> 
> I mean, i do not want to be stuck with only 1 version of the drivers. Currently using 17.2.1. and i am trying to unlock the RX460 shaders/TMU's


This tool signs the driver for custom builds. Use it after installing any driver. There is no longer need for tweaking the atikmdag.sys.

https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzohery*
> 
> as i said in my post i`m already useing atiwinflash useing save button
> 
> and it extracted it to me 256 kb
> 
> now if i edited it in polaris and flashed it useing atiwinflash , is there any something wronge will happen to my gpu ?


Yes, it wont work most likely.

You said you bought 4 nitro+ cards, do they have the same VRAM brand? If they do, use the BIOS you used for the other cards that did have a 512kb when you saved it.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elzohery*
> 
> as i said in my post i`m already useing atiwinflash useing save button
> 
> and it extracted it to me 256 kb
> 
> now if i edited it in polaris and flashed it useing atiwinflash , is there any something wronge will happen to my gpu ?


Just saying on my RX 480 and others some bios are 512 and some are only 256. When I extract it with atiwinflassh original powercolor red devil bios and then open in the polaris bios editor it gives me the same warning...I just click okay change what I want, save, then run through the UEFI adder batch program.

As I have read on these cards all the bios are are actually only 256kb the ones that are 512 have 256kb of zeros at the end.

Flashing and using my modifeid bios have not been issue, only had the rx 480 for a couple months unlike my previous hawaii cards.

Also make sure you dual bios switch is the same as I have seen difference in size between the bios that are on the cards from the manufacturers.


----------



## generaleramon

Mix i am testing at the moment

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517

231-233GB/s (216GB/s Stock) +7.5%! WOW
1375 - 1500 - 1625 Mix
No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv) / Core @1350Mhz
Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal


----------



## SSBrain

How does that string get broken down in actual timings? I.e., how did you "mix" the timings?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> How does that string get broken down in actual timings? I.e., how did you "mix" the timings?


i read them this way, i hope is the right way







seem to work anyway

55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 61 5A 41 C0 57 0E 15 B0 0B 45 0A 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17


----------



## generaleramon

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A0068E7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517

235GB/s


----------



## SSBrain

Wouldn't it make more sense to subdivide it in order to show groups that appear to increase in a consecutive manner? E.G. here are the default timings for my 4GB RX480 card with Samsung memory (from Polaris Bios Editor)

Code:



Code:


 250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C 11 0B 2057 09 080DC 36 00 10 02 04 20 021011420A A8800A 000000 00004 03 08 09 16 0D 0E 0E
 600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520 24 19 4057 0B 0B16C 55 10 30 02 26 40 03A051420C A8800A 000000 00009 06 11 14 35 14 17 10
 900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E730 36 25 8057 0B 0F9D8 60 20 50 02 48 50 05A091420D A8800A 000000 0000D 08 19 1E 50 1B 1E 12
1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C0008B5 36 29 9057 0B 101FC 79 20 50 04 48 60 0620A14206 A8900A 000000 0000E 09 1C 21 59 1D 20 13
1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029BD 47 2F A057 0C 11234 85 30 60 04 6A 60 06A0C14206 A8900A 000000 00010 0A 20 26 65 20 24 14
1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004AC5 48 34 B057 0C 12A68 80 30 70 04 6A 70 0720E14207 A8900A 000000 00012 0B 23 2A 70 22 27 14
1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD 59 3A C057 0D 13AA0 9B 40 70 04 8C 70 07A0014207 A8900A 002000 00014 0D 27 2E 7B 25 2B 15
1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD51 5A 3E C057 0E 142D4 A6 40 80 04 8C 70 0030114207 A8900A 003000 00015 0E 2A 31 86 27 2E 16
1625 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE59 6B 44 D057 0F 1531C B2 40 90 04 AE 70 00B0314207 A8900A 003000 00017 0F 2E 36 92 2A 32 17
1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C001062 6C 49 D057 10 16B50 BD 50 90 04 AE 70 0140514207 A8900A 003000 00019 11 31 39 9D 2C 36 17
1900 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A 7D 4F E057 11 17B98 CA 50 A0 04 C0 70 11C0714207 A8900A 003000 0001B 11 35 3F AA 2F 3A 18
2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE 7D 53 F057 11 183BC D3 50 B0 04 C0 70 1240814207 A8900A 003000 0001C 12 38 42 B3 31 3C 19


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Wouldn't it make more sense to subdivide it in order to show groups that appear to increase in a consecutive manner? E.G. here are the default timings for my 4GB RX480 card with Samsung memory (from Polaris Bios Editor)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C 11 0B 2057 09 080DC 36 00 10 02 04 20 021011420A A8800A 000000 00004 03 08 09 16 0D 0E 0E
> 600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520 24 19 4057 0B 0B16C 55 10 30 02 26 40 03A051420C A8800A 000000 00009 06 11 14 35 14 17 10
> 900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E730 36 25 8057 0B 0F9D8 60 20 50 02 48 50 05A091420D A8800A 000000 0000D 08 19 1E 50 1B 1E 12
> 1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C0008B5 36 29 9057 0B 101FC 79 20 50 04 48 60 0620A14206 A8900A 000000 0000E 09 1C 21 59 1D 20 13
> 1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029BD 47 2F A057 0C 11234 85 30 60 04 6A 60 06A0C14206 A8900A 000000 00010 0A 20 26 65 20 24 14
> 1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004AC5 48 34 B057 0C 12A68 80 30 70 04 6A 70 0720E14207 A8900A 000000 00012 0B 23 2A 70 22 27 14
> 1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD 59 3A C057 0D 13AA0 9B 40 70 04 8C 70 07A0014207 A8900A 002000 00014 0D 27 2E 7B 25 2B 15
> 1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD51 5A 3E C057 0E 142D4 A6 40 80 04 8C 70 0030114207 A8900A 003000 00015 0E 2A 31 86 27 2E 16
> 1625 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE59 6B 44 D057 0F 1531C B2 40 90 04 AE 70 00B0314207 A8900A 003000 00017 0F 2E 36 92 2A 32 17
> 1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C001062 6C 49 D057 10 16B50 BD 50 90 04 AE 70 0140514207 A8900A 003000 00019 11 31 39 9D 2C 36 17
> 1900 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A 7D 4F E057 11 17B98 CA 50 A0 04 C0 70 11C0714207 A8900A 003000 0001B 11 35 3F AA 2F 3A 18
> 2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE 7D 53 F057 11 183BC D3 50 B0 04 C0 70 1240814207 A8900A 003000 0001C 12 38 42 B3 31 3C 19










you are way ahead of me here

i'll do more test using this "map"


----------



## PPBottle

I think that the question really is: "how do you determine which timing is more giving/detrimental to performance AND stability of the whole sequence?"

Using pure straps on my sk hynix ones is simple, but having it stable even at stock 1750mhz on 1500 strap is hard. What timings should you mix from other straps and in which order to have timings loose where performance doesnt count (but adds to stability), and which have tighter to gain performance (without losing stability)?

On System RAM things are really presented to yourself and we all know what the first 4 timings do, and what do they do to performance and with trial and error, to stability given your memory module's particularities, VRAM timing mod is a lot fresher topic in this regard, so I dont think that what I know of system ram timings really apply here since DDR1-4 and GDDR5 are kind of different. So to the people mixing timings: what do you look after when doing it? Or is it sheer trial and error and flashing like 100 times different bioses and see if the spaghetti sticks to the wall or not?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> Or is it sheer trial and error and flashing like 100 times different bioses and see if the spaghetti sticks to the wall or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


pretty much this yea tbh lol xP


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> I think that the question really is: "how do you determine which timing is more giving/detrimental to performance AND stability of the whole sequence?"
> 
> Using pure straps on my sk hynix ones is simple, but having it stable even at stock 1750mhz on 1500 strap is hard. What timings should you mix from other straps and in which order to have timings loose where performance doesnt count (but adds to stability), and which have tighter to gain performance (without losing stability)?
> 
> On System RAM things are really presented to yourself and we all know what the first 4 timings do, and what do they do to performance and with trial and error, to stability given your memory module's particularities, VRAM timing mod is a lot fresher topic in this regard, so I dont think that what I know of system ram timings really apply here since DDR1-4 and GDDR5 are kind of different. So to the people mixing timings: what do you look after when doing it? Or is it sheer trial and error and flashing like 100 times different bioses and see if the spaghetti sticks to the wall or not?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I change 1 value at time and i look if i gain fps/bandwidth/points. Yes is a trial and error...but i love this "hobby". From 216gb/s to 235gb/s(no errors so far) is not bad. Testing the witcher 3 i have seen a nearly linear scaling increasing bandwidth.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605802/official-radeon-rx480-470-460-owners-club/990. Interesting posts


----------



## ekoaja

Yesterday i bought RX 480 Nitro+ 4gb. It is supposed can not be unlocked because it has hynix vram. But today i try to mod my bios with polaris bios editor and change from 4096 to 8192 and density from 0x53 to 0x63. And yep, it works....


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Yesterday i bought RX 480 Nitro+ 4gb. It is supposed can not be unlocked because it has hynix vram. But today i try to mod my bios with polaris bios editor and change from 4096 to 8192 and density to 0x63. And yep, it works....


I tried with mine (4GB with Samsung memory) a few months ago by using the 8GB BIOS and it didn't work. But I haven't tried yet just changing the density.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I tried with mine (4GB with Samsung memory) a few months ago by using the 8GB BIOS and it didn't work. But I haven't tried yet just changing the density.


Have you try to extract the bios (4gb) from gpu-z and then mod it with polaris bios editor ?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Have you try to extract the bios (4gb) from gpu-z and then mod it with polaris bios editor ?


I just did this (actually I extracted with ATIWinFlash). I changed the density to 0x63 and memory size to 8192 MB, then flashed.

At first it seemed to boot correctly and GPU-z even detected 8192 MB of memory, but then when I tried accessing the "extra" memory with the OpenCL Bench that others in this thread have used to check the effecting memory speed, the system froze, severe multicolored artifacts appeared on screen and I had to reset with the proper BIOS.

So I guess it only tricks the card into thinking that it has more memory. But perhaps I'm doing something wrong.

You should try allocating all the video memory, just in case anyway.

*EDIT*:
I tried again by running multiple instances of Unigine Heaven and Valley, and as soon the system starts using more than 4GB of VRAM I get heavy on-screen artifacting. This time the system didn't freeze, though.

Perhaps there there still could be more to "trick", who knows!


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I just did this (actually I extracted with ATIWinFlash). I changed the density to 0x63 and memory size to 8192 MB, then flashed.
> 
> At first it seemed to boot correctly and GPU-z even detected 8192 MB of memory, but then when I tried accessing the "extra" memory with the OpenCL Bench that others in this thread have used to check the effecting memory speed, the system froze, severe multicolored artifacts appeared on screen and I had to reset with the proper BIOS.
> 
> So I guess it only tricks the card into thinking that it has more memory. But perhaps I'm doing something wrong.
> 
> You should try allocating all the video memory, just in case anyway.
> 
> *EDIT*:
> I tried again by running multiple instances of Unigine Heaven and Valley, and as soon the system starts using more than 4GB of VRAM I get heavy on-screen artifacting. This time the system didn't freeze, though.
> 
> Perhaps there there still could be more to "trick", who knows!


I tried with Assasins Creed Syndicate, with maximum setting include 4x msaa + fxaa, vram used almost 5gb, and no problem


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> I tried with Assasins Creed Syndicate, with maximum setting include 4x msaa + fxaa, vram used almost 5gb, and no problem


When you use ATIWinFlash, what does it say here?
On my card it's always 128Mx32 4GB regardless of the BIOS.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> When you use ATIWinFlash, what does it say here?
> On my card it's always 128Mx32 4GB regardless of the BIOS.


Atiwinflash didn't work on my system. It says "No discrete Ati Card"


----------



## SSBrain

And what sort of memory code you get here in Polaris Bios Editor?










Here on mine it's *K4G41325FE*, which I also verified being the same on the actual chips after disassembling my video card. It's for 512MB Samsung modules, and since the card has 8 modules, that's 4096MB in total. 1GB modules begin with K4G8.

For Hynix memory it will be a different story, but it's possible that your card has 1GB modules that are soft limited to 512MB.


----------



## ekoaja




----------



## SSBrain

Nope, those are supposed to officially be 512MB modules (4 Gbit).
https://www.skhynix.com/products.view.do?vseq=953&cseq=81


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Nope, those are supposed to officially be 512MB modules (4 Gbit).
> https://www.skhynix.com/products.view.do?vseq=953&cseq=81


i see,.....
now i found that my rx 480 started artifact and crashed in Witcher 3. but not in Assasins Creed Syndicate


----------



## SSBrain

Try opening multiple instances of Unigine Valley/Heaven at 2560x1600 8xAA in windowed mode. You'll quickly find out if in this new configuration you will start observing artifacts and eventually your card crashing.


----------



## generaleramon

Stock 2000Mhz Strap = ~49fps
My mixed strap = ~53fps
+9% bandwidth = +8% fps
(The Witcher 3 Blood&Wine)


----------



## mirh

So.. Is anybody even still developing tools?
Because after a hour wandering across the whole history of them.. I get this sorrow knowing that people are continuously wasting their time to reinvent the wheel.

Both developers and users. This year seems like the duty to keep it spinning is up to us.


----------



## Tre232

Not sure if this is the right place to post this, but I am hoping someone here may be able to assist. I have a XFX 480 8GB GTR Black Edition.video card and am experiencing strange things with it that are driving me crazy, i have literally spent 20+ hours working specifically with this one card flashing its bios and trying different settings to no avail. I have two RS versions that i have successfully flashed the bios and overclocked to suit my needs.

It seems like the card cannot be overclocked, i can adjust the memory and core as far as i want and there is no increase in the application speed. GPU-z will show more or less watts used and reflect the new clock speeds, but they are never reflected in the application speeds. The card never crashes or freezes no matter what settings i use or how high i turn the clocks. If i flash the bios to use higher settings by default i continually get slow memory errors in HWinfo64 and faster speeds in the application, but the memory and core after adjusting in wattman or afterburner don't actually have an impact in the application speed and never crash no matter how high i set them.

To me it seems like the card is locked, but if i turn the Core clock down all the way to 665 and memory down to 1000 i see maybe a 25 percent speed reduction in the application. No matter how high i turn the core clock and memory clock up i never see an increase in speed. Does anyone have any ideas as to what this issue could be?

Thank you for any help you can provide.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Stock 2000Mhz Strap = ~49fps
> My mixed strap = ~53fps
> +9% bandwidth = +8% fps
> (The Witcher 3 Blood&Wine)


I tested out your mixed timings, the last ones you posted in this thread, last night. Without going into numbers, your mixed timings + 2125MHz are basically equal to 2250-2300MHz on stock timings, with the added bonus of no* memory errors, while at the upper end of VRAM overclock I was getting tens of thousands of errors. Going further than 2175MHz (33 errors max per Valley run) with your mixed timings starts to artifact heavily and eventually crashes the driver. 2250MHz is instant crash. There's no gradual increase in error rate, as it is with stock timings. If you overclock too far it just hits a wall.

*I mean, *probably* no errors. I got single digit errors at 2150MHz, none at 2125MHz, but I've only had one evening of testing, and that was only with Valley and Witcher 3, so probably not very stressful tests


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I tested out your mixed timings, the last ones you posted in this thread, last night. Without going into numbers, your mixed timings + 2125MHz are basically equal to 2250-2300MHz on stock timings, with the added bonus of no* memory errors, while at the upper end of VRAM overclock I was getting tens of thousands of errors. Going further than 2175MHz (33 errors max per Valley run) with your mixed timings starts to artifact heavily and eventually crashes the driver. 2250MHz is instant crash. There's no gradual increase in error rate, as it is with stock timings. If you overclock too far it just hits a wall.
> 
> *I mean, *probably* no errors. I got single digit errors at 2150MHz, none at 2125MHz, but I've only had one evening of testing, and that was only with Valley and Witcher 3, so probably not very stressful tests


I think the rx480 has a weak memory controller(gradual increase in errors you see @stock). As you can see memory can do 2000+ mhz with VERY tight timings, but with the stock ones errors start to appear @2150-2175(my card at least), adding volts to the imc does not help. With my timings you gain 5gb/s every 25mhz. I can do 240GB/s @2125mhz but errors start to appear(1000mv imc) i have to test it @1025-1050mv to see if it's any better.

Anyway, yes you have the same performance of a 2250mhz overclock but with a frequency that the imc can support and using low voltage (testing 925mv).


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I think the rx480 has a weak memory controller(gradual increase in errors you see @stock). As you can see memory can do 2000+ mhz with VERY tight timings, but with the stock ones errors start to appear @2150-2175(my card at least), adding volts to the imc does not help. With my timings you gain 5gb/s every 25mhz. I can do 240GB/s @2125mhz but errors start to appear(1000mv imc) i have to test it @1025-1050mv to see if it's any better.
> 
> Anyway, yes you have the same performance of a 2250mhz overclock but with a frequency that the imc can support and using low voltage (testing 925mv).


I think it's both the IMC and VRAM chips, as I have seen improvements after improving cooling on both. Previously I was unable to clock the memory (with stock timings, obviously) past 2200MHz, and even then it needed 5-8C air going into it and 2500RPM fans. After applying a heatsink I can do 2250MHz (with errors, but it doesn't crash), with fans spinning at about 1000RPM and a more reasonable air temp of 18C. And error rate at lower frequencies has decreased.

I haven't noticed any benefits of increasing IMC voltage either.


----------



## Pavoz

Anyone have a list of all settings for Polaris Bios Editor needed for a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8Gb, using 1342/2000 bios that will make the temp stay at 65 degrees or under for gaming, card it reaching 80+ and doesn't seem right to me. Also would like to see settings for under voltage to fix the power issue.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I think it's both the IMC and VRAM chips, as I have seen improvements after improving cooling on both. Previously I was unable to clock the memory (with stock timings, obviously) past 2200MHz, and even then it needed 5-8C air going into it and 2500RPM fans. After applying a heatsink I can do 2250MHz (with errors, but it doesn't crash), with fans spinning at about 1000RPM and a more reasonable air temp of 18C. And error rate at lower frequencies has decreased.
> 
> I haven't noticed any benefits of increasing IMC voltage either.


555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17

relaxed some timings...
same bandwidth but realworld performance is a bit lower at the same frequency(1% maybe). BUT now you can "overclock" a little. for me 2125mhz stable. Testing 2150Mhz
[email protected] Errors
[email protected] better but not perfect
testing now 1000mv

*EDIT:*

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517

even more "extreme" timings. 236GB/[email protected] now.

a looooot of testing needed


----------



## Ansau

@generaleramon huge work you are doing here!!!

Tested the previous ones before this last post and pushed 2130MHz, gained like 80 points in firestrike compared to 1625 timings at 2140MHz (which is already pretty aggressive).


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 
> relaxed some timings...
> same bandwidth but realworld performance is a bit lower at the same frequency(1% maybe). BUT now you can "overclock" a little. for me 2125mhz stable. Testing 2150Mhz
> [email protected] Errors
> [email protected] better but not perfect
> testing now 1000mv
> 
> *EDIT:*
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 
> even more "extreme" timings. 236GB/[email protected] now.
> 
> a looooot of testing needed


Tested those two timings against each other, at 2150MHz. Basically no performance difference (62.4 vs 62.9 FPS in Valley respectively), but the latter timings topped out at 77 errors per run, former got up to 6. That's at 1000mV IMC. At 900mV I'm actually getting less errors. 3 vs 62.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Tested those two timings against each other, at 2150MHz. Basically no performance difference (62.4 vs 62.9 FPS in Valley respectively), but the latter timings topped out at 77 errors per run, former got up to 6. That's at 1000mV IMC. At 900mV I'm actually getting less errors. 3 vs 62.


the "236gb" timings where not intended for 2100+ mem anyway
















1500Mhz Core


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> the "236gb" timings where not intended for 2100+ mem anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1500Mhz Core


Oh, that old thing? I've had it set to that for *ages*







It can bench a wee bit higher - Firestrike run. Heatsinks aren't pretty but can't argue with results.

Back to your "relaxed" timings. 2200MHz artifacts and crashes, 2175MHz some artifacts, but doesn't crash.


----------



## gupsterg

I can't recall who asked for info on adding VDDC offset in ROM, as I have had quite a few PM relating to bios mod







.

I replied to that person that I would do a video guide on process, here it is, view carefully and apply to Polaris ROM only if you have IR3567B on PCB.

*Note:* This guide is for where IR3567B is used on PCB as Voltage Control Chip.

Link to video.

Attached is guide.txt seen in linked video.

guide.txt 3k .txt file


GoogleDoc link to IR3567B registers I'm aware of. The process shown in the video can be used to add registers which may not be in the VoltageObjectInfo of your ROM.

*Note:* Use above GoogleDoc information with caution as potential for killing card.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Oh, that old thing? I've had it set to that for *ages*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It can bench a wee bit higher - Firestrike run. Heatsinks aren't pretty but can't argue with results.
> 
> Back to your "relaxed" timings. 2200MHz artifacts and crashes, 2175MHz some artifacts, but doesn't crash.


happy to see that at least you can pass the 2150 barrier without a instant crash. i don't really care about the my max memclock anyway...i only want the max possible performance.

---
time ago I have tried for a week to overclock my system ram to 2400mhz cl10(because higher is better, right?







) and then find out that 2133cl9(and a lot of other lower subtimings) was way better for my system. Lower access time and the same bandwidth or even better. Big numbers are for screenshots







. Performance is in the balanced fine tuning
---


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> happy to see that at least you can pass the 2150 barrier without a instant crash. i don't really care about the my max memclock anyway...i only want the max possible performance.
> 
> ---
> time ago I have tried for a week to overclock my system ram to 2400mhz cl10(because higher is better, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and then find out that 2133cl9(and a lot of other lower subtimings) was way better for my system. Lower access time and the same bandwidth or even better. Big numbers are for screenshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Performance is in the balanced fine tuning
> ---


Yeah, I backed down to 1500/2125MHz. Nice round numbers, no errors, and it does scale up to that point pretty much linearly. Both memory and core. That's probably as much performance as I'm going to get out of this card for daily usage.

Funny you mentioned RAM, that's what's holding my system back the most. 1600CL9. And trying to overclock 32GB of it is a pain in the hind regions. Change one timing, leave the test running overnight, find several memory errors next morning. Rinse, repeat. I just keep it at stock now, despite that even when I had it at 2133CL11 I saw basically ~10% increase in Valley/FS scores.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Yeah, I backed down to 1500/2125MHz. Nice round numbers, no errors, and it does scale up to that point pretty much linearly. Both memory and core. That's probably as much performance as I'm going to get out of this card for daily usage.
> 
> Funny you mentioned RAM, that's what's holding my system back the most. 1600CL9. And trying to overclock 32GB of it is a pain in the hind regions. Change one timing, leave the test running overnight, find several memory errors next morning. Rinse, repeat. I just keep it at stock now, despite that even when I had it at 2133CL11 I saw basically ~10% increase in Valley/FS scores.


Is a reference card? What cooling are you using?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Is a reference card? What cooling are you using?


No, it's Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G D5 OC (11260-01-20G). And it's cooled by this frankensteined monstrosity. Accelere Xtreme 3 on the core, stock fans replaced with F9 PWM, second picture is VRAM heatsink, third is VRM front and back.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> No, it's Sapphire Nitro+ Radeon RX 480 8G D5 OC (11260-01-20G). And it's cooled by this frankensteined monstrosity. Accelere Xtreme 3 on the core, stock fans replaced with F9 PWM, second picture is VRAM heatsink, third is VRM front and back.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Dear Lord man lol you have an obsession xD

Monstrous indeed


----------



## robnitro

What changes the imc voltage? Is that by changing the 300 and 2000 mem voltages in bios editor?


----------



## Fuilter666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Stilt*
> 
> Yeah, memory voltage is only adjustable on ASUS Strix cards.


What can i use to try to change it. I have rx 480 strix 8gb?

RX480-strix-stock.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

The uber timings gave me low readings on AIDA64, until I changed it to match the last digits:
I believe the last digits starting with 1E or 1B or 19 are the "clock" number, not the timing itself. Even the mixed timings from before used it. The 555 777 etc are the main CL? And the middle are the special timings, like we would see on ddr3, tcl, ras, etc.

My 3 straps that work well. Using 938 mv for imc by bios editor and vmem by wattman
Uber 2000:
555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1E123A46DB354019*
Uber 1750:
555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1B11333DC0303A17*
Uber 1625:
555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*190F2F39B22D3517*

Code:



Code:


Default2000
777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A003000000[U]1E123A46DB354019[/U]
Default 1750
777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A003000000[U]1B11333DC0303A17[/U]
def 1625
555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000[U]190F2F39B22D3517[/U]
def 1500
555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> The uber timings gave me low readings on AIDA64, until I changed it to match the last digits:
> I believe the last digits starting with 1E or 1B or 19 are the "clock" number, not the timing itself. Even the mixed timings from before used it. The 555 777 etc are the main CL? And the middle are the special timings, like we would see on ddr3, tcl, ras, etc.
> 
> My 3 straps that work well. Using 938 mv for imc by bios editor and vmem by wattman
> Uber 2000:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1E123A46DB354019*
> Uber 1750:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1B11333DC0303A17*
> Uber 1625:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*190F2F39B22D3517*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Default2000
> 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A003000000[U]1E123A46DB354019[/U]
> Default 1750
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A003000000[U]1B11333DC0303A17[/U]
> def 1625
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000[U]190F2F39B22D3517[/U]
> def 1500
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116


you're right!







AIDA64 GPGPU is improved, oclmembench only a little better

The best i can do now:

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

i'll try the 555 777 tomorrow


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> you're right!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AIDA64 GPGPU is improved, oclmembench only a little better
> 
> The best i can do now:
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> i'll try the 555 777 tomorrow


would you mind to take a screenshoot AIDA GPGPU, i want to see how much improvement with strap modded


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> would you mind to take a screenshoot AIDA GPGPU, i want to see how much improvement with strap modded




Using:

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

333 or 555 no misurable difference

With the modded strap only the "Memory copy" increase from stock (195GB/s Stock in AIDA64).


----------



## robnitro

From what I remember in the stilt modding of 7950/7970 timings, the memory copy is most important stress test.

Even if you have no errors in hwinfo reported, by memory copy you can see if the internal error correction slows down your memory speed when stressed.

So a faster timing that passes, might be worse than a slower timing that makes the IMC/memory have less internal "corrections".

Generalemon:

Why did you go from

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615*A41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

to

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615*B41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

Interesting that the 777 555 does no change in tests. Not sure what it does..

I would think a higher B over A would be slower timing. I'm using the "A41" timing for now with 938mv memory in bios (IMC- correct?) and 938 mem in wattman.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> From what I remember in the stilt modding of 7950/7970 timings, the memory copy is most important stress test.
> 
> Even if you have no errors in hwinfo reported, by memory copy you can see if the internal error correction slows down your memory speed when stressed.
> 
> So a faster timing that passes, might be worse than a slower timing that makes the IMC/memory have less internal "corrections".
> 
> Generalemon:
> 
> Why did you go from
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615*A41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> to
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615*B41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> Interesting that the 777 555 does no change in tests. Not sure what it does..
> 
> I would think a higher B over A would be slower timing. I'm using the "A41" timing for now with 938mv memory in bios (IMC- correct?) and 938 mem in wattman.


B was from the 1375 strap...no bandwidth/performance gain...so (as you said) i used A (from the 1500 strap) instead.

I know...my timings need to be "polished" a bit.


----------



## daevy3k

So, any idea on how to edit real memory voltage? And also, I was wondering : would it be possible to add power states for ram via hex editing? If I remember right I read it was possible with some older AMD gpus.


----------



## SAMiN

I used this timing for 2000 strap:

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517

and this is what I'm getting in AIDA64:


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> From what I remember in the stilt modding of 7950/7970 timings, the memory copy is most important stress test.
> 
> Even if you have no errors in hwinfo reported, by memory copy you can see if the internal error correction slows down your memory speed when stressed.
> 
> So a faster timing that passes, might be worse than a slower timing that makes the IMC/memory have less internal "corrections".
> 
> Generalemon:
> 
> Why did you go from
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615*A41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> to
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615*B41*C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> Interesting that the 777 555 does no change in tests. Not sure what it does..
> 
> I would think a higher B over A would be slower timing. I'm using the "A41" timing for now with 938mv memory in bios (IMC- correct?) and 938 mem in wattman.


MemtestCL reports errors way before you get any EDC in HWInfo to show up.


----------



## Torvi

hi i think my rx470 might have 8gb vram as well because of this pic:



vram temps during witcher 3 on 1440p, the difference between the two makes me think i might have 8gb vram in 4gb model, am i right to think so?


----------



## VxTuga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Torvi*
> 
> hi i think my rx470 might have 8gb vram as well because of this pic:
> 
> 
> 
> vram temps during witcher 3 on 1440p, the difference between the two makes me think i might have 8gb vram in 4gb model, am i right to think so?


Those are not vram temps, those are VRM aka Voltage regulator module temps. And im pretty sure that the VRM temp 2 is bugged or a error since it seems to allways be 26ºC in all cards..


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> MemtestCL reports errors way before you get any EDC in HWInfo to show up.


Yeah from what I heard about, sometimes the imc internally corrects an error by using ecc calculation which shows up as ok in a program, and also doesn't show up in hwinfo.

Because that error checking takes an extra read or something, it shows up as a slower bench. This was from stilt explaining to the miners how to find the best strap for 7950/70/280 cards. I think it could be the same today


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> I used this timing for 2000 strap:
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 
> and this is what I'm getting in AIDA64:


How could you increase read & write speed ? I'm stuck at 6200mb/s and 5800mb/s... Which timing to change ?


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> How could you increase read & write speed ? I'm stuck at 6200mb/s and 5800mb/s... Which timing to change ?


It's odd with read and write, with the 7950, some got high like that, others low. What matters is the copy speed. I think the read and write depends on pcie speed and cpu busses speed and latency. Copy is internal on gpu memory bus only.

I have sandy bridge i5 2500k @4.6ghz and cl9 1866 ddr3 ram with pcie 2.0 x16
I get
6322 read
6358 write
202988 copy. (2010mhz vram and generalemon's latest timings)


----------



## generaleramon

Memory read / write / copy is the speed of the gpu vram seen from the cpu (from what i see). To read and write in the gpu memory you must go through the pcie ( 2.0 8GB/s / 3.0 16GB/s)...but if you copy, data remain in the gpu.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> It's odd with read and write, with the 7950, some got high like that, others low. What matters is the copy speed. I think the read and write depends on pcie speed and cpu busses speed and latency. Copy is internal on gpu memory bus only.
> 
> I have sandy bridge i5 2500k @4.6ghz and cl9 1866 ddr3 ram with pcie 2.0 x16
> I get
> 6322 read
> 6358 write
> 202988 copy. (2010mhz vram and generalemon's latest timings)


You're seeing the speed of your cpu/PCIE bus, copy is local on GPU but read/write involves the cpu/PCIE bus. You're fine nothing to worry about.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Memory read / write / copy is the speed of the gpu vram seen from the cpu (from what i see). To read and write in the gpu memory you must go through the pcie ( 2.0 8GB/s / 3.0 16GB/s)...but if you copy, data remain in the gpu.


This^ +CPU speed


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> The uber timings gave me low readings on AIDA64, until I changed it to match the last digits:
> I believe the last digits starting with 1E or 1B or 19 are the "clock" number, not the timing itself. Even the mixed timings from before used it. The 555 777 etc are the main CL? And the middle are the special timings, like we would see on ddr3, tcl, ras, etc.
> 
> My 3 straps that work well. Using 938 mv for imc by bios editor and vmem by wattman
> Uber 2000:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1E123A46DB354019*
> Uber 1750:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*1B11333DC0303A17*
> Uber 1625:
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A003000000*190F2F39B22D3517*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Default2000
> 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A003000000[U]1E123A46DB354019[/U]
> Default 1750
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A003000000[U]1B11333DC0303A17[/U]
> def 1625
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000[U]190F2F39B22D3517[/U]
> def 1500
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116


Hey, I tried these timings. Not only they work, but I managed to get +100mhz stable on ram. What the hell?
I gained 20 points or so in Heaven. Great!

Edit: Is it okay to have something like 1,0000000+ errors in random blocks when doing memtestCL?

Edit2: seems like errors are reduced if I reduce ram voltage. Again, ***?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Whats currently the favored 480 8gb timings? Looking to eek a little more out of mine


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, tried few days mining with 1500 timings copied over the 1750/2000 ones. Started okay, but ended really unstable. Switched back to stock BIOS. Decided to try the MemTestOpenCL. 1st iteration, 0 errors. 2nd itteration gazilion of errors, nothing gives where the errors are.

Ideas on that? Bugged bench or destroyed my memory?


----------



## Poncho87e

Alright I have a question. I edited my vbios yesterday using polaris and now for some reason windows isn't recognizing the device drivers. I have a 8GB OC Asus Strix. I didn't mess with anything but the tdp and power limits. I had to reflash the stock bios and now it recognizes the driver again. Any ideas as to why this is happening or how I can overcome it and successfully flash the new bios? Thanks.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poncho87e*
> 
> Alright I have a question. I edited my vbios yesterday using polaris and now for some reason windows isn't recognizing the device drivers. I have a 8GB OC Asus Strix. I didn't mess with anything but the tdp and power limits. I had to reflash the stock bios and now it recognizes the driver again. Any ideas as to why this is happening or how I can overcome it and successfully flash the new bios? Thanks.


Use atikmdag patcher after a custom bios flash(first post)


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay, tried few days mining with 1500 timings copied over the 1750/2000 ones. Started okay, but ended really unstable. Switched back to stock BIOS. Decided to try the MemTestOpenCL. 1st iteration, 0 errors. 2nd itteration gazilion of errors, nothing gives where the errors are.
> 
> Ideas on that? Bugged bench or destroyed my memory?


MemTestOpenCL is ~2010... It has problems even with GCN 1.0 cards.

Different timings can't damage the hardware


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Whats currently the favored 480 8gb timings? Looking to eek a little more out of mine


Uber-Mix Extreme from the first post is my best performing set of timings


----------



## Poncho87e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Use atikmdag patcher after a custom bios flash(first post)


Thanks! Before or after the flash?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poncho87e*
> 
> Thanks! Before or after the flash?


After flashing, you'll also want to ddu and reinstall but before you restart after reinstalling the drivers run the patcher then restart.


----------



## Poncho87e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> After flashing, you'll also want to ddu and reinstall but before you restart after reinstalling the drivers run the patcher then restart.


DDU? Sorry not familiar with the term. So, flash, uninstall/reinstall drivers, Patch, and then reboot, not rebooting before that. Correct?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Poncho87e*
> 
> DDU? Sorry not familiar with the term. So, flash, uninstall/reinstall drivers, Patch, and then reboot, not rebooting before that. Correct?


Display Driver Uninstaller, you can google ddu and it'll come up.

Otherwise yup, you got it


----------



## Poncho87e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller, you can google ddu and it'll come up.
> 
> Otherwise yup, you got it


Roger that. Thanks. I use IOBIT Uninstaller, it gets rid of any residual files/folder/reg entries. I'm thinking that program does the same.


----------



## SSBrain

There's no need to uninstall the drivers after flashing the BIOS. It will work right away with the new values (EDIT: after rebooting).


----------



## Poncho87e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> There's no need to uninstall the drivers after flashing the BIOS. It will work right away with the new values (EDIT: after rebooting).


That's what I tried, minus the patcher, that gave me that issue to begin with.


----------



## SSBrain

The patcher needs to be applied once per driver installation. You will not have to reinstall the drivers afterwards.


----------



## Poncho87e

Okay but I haven't patched it yet. So I can patch it with the current install without having to reinstall?


----------



## SSBrain

Yes, you can patch the driver anytime.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> There's no need to uninstall the drivers after flashing the BIOS. It will work right away with the new values (EDIT: after rebooting).


It's good practice to reinstall after a flash to eliminate any possible issues. It's not hard to do and no reason not to.


----------



## SSBrain

If you're going to flash once it's not going to hurt. If you're going to flash several times to try different settings you'll quickly realize it's a waste of time.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> It's good practice to reinstall after a flash to eliminate any possible issues. It's not hard to do and no reason not to.


I've bios modded gpus hundreds of times, even more than 20 times in a single day and I never felt the need to reinstall the drivers. If after installing a modded bios you see issues, 99.9% of the times they are related to a corrupted bios or unstable default values, nothing that cannot be solved with a new bios installation.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> I've bios modded gpus hundreds of times, even more than 20 times in a single day and I never felt the need to reinstall the drivers. If after installing a modded bios you see issues, 99.9% of the times they are related to a corrupted bios or unstable default values, nothing that cannot be solved with a new bios installation.


Never said that if your testing different settings to do it each time. "Feeling the need" (I don't feel the "need" to wear shoes myself for example) isn't really a good way to justify your point and I just want to clarify I never said it's something you HAVE to do. If you're flashing and going on with your day though it is still good practice to reinstall to eliminate a source of potential problems if any show up. There's not really a reason to argue that. It simply helps narrow the search if anything happens.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay, tried few days mining with 1500 timings copied over the 1750/2000 ones. Started okay, but ended really unstable. Switched back to stock BIOS. Decided to try the MemTestOpenCL. 1st iteration, 0 errors. 2nd itteration gazilion of errors, nothing gives where the errors are.
> 
> Ideas on that? Bugged bench or destroyed my memory?


Try to go to wattman, hit reset and hit apply. Maybe some bios settings were held by the amd config.

On my 7950, I had that bug which bugged me. Turns out killing the dwm.exe process and doing memtest again would work. It hasn't happened on my rx480 though.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Try to go to wattman, hit reset and hit apply. Maybe some bios settings were held by the amd config.
> 
> On my 7950, I had that bug which bugged me. Turns out killing the dwm.exe process and doing memtest again would work. It hasn't happened on my rx480 though.


Okay, basically returned stock Bios on both 480 a nd 470. Reinstalled drivers, set everything to run on stock.

Still crashes, black screen, and upon reboot, eventvwr says its IRQL_not_less_or_equal.

Congratz me, managed to damage my gpu's


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Uber-Mix Extreme from the first post is my best performing set of timings


If I can run the pure 1750 MHz timings as well as the Uber-Mix Extreme, which is the better performing option?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> If I can run the pure 1750 MHz timings as well as the Uber-Mix Extreme, which is the better performing option?


Uber-Mix,is a mix of 1375-1500-1625


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Uber-Mix,is a mix of 1375-1500-1625


Thanks. It's strange, for some reason my card really doesn't like running above 2037 MHz memory. Tried with stock IMC voltage and 1050 mV. But the bandwidth seems pretty overkill as it is anyway. Maybe it's because it's an 8 GB model with poor memory cooling.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, somepeople are telling me that i may have damaged the gpu memory with those straps (and running at 1075mv when gaming at @2000mhz), while other tell me that its not that.

I am not sure which it is, since it worked fine for 2-3 days, and then started crashing. 1 of my data drives got corrupted and had to run chkdsk, otherwise everything seems fine. Ideas?


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay, somepeople are telling me that i may have damaged the gpu memory with those straps (and running at 1075mv when gaming at @2000mhz), while other tell me that its not that.
> 
> I am not sure which it is, since it worked fine for 2-3 days, and then started crashing. 1 of my data drives got corrupted and had to run chkdsk, otherwise everything seems fine. Ideas?


Is anything else overclocked?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> Is anything else overclocked?


The CPU is as well oc'ed a bit (mainly the CPU-NB), but yesterday i got crash as well, after i disabled ALL overclock in BIOS.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The CPU is as well oc'ed a bit (mainly the CPU-NB), but yesterday i got crash as well, after i disabled ALL overclock in BIOS.


If you have a spare drive you could probably try a fresh OS install after reverting to stock CPU/RAM. Also, why are you overvolting the IMC?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> If you have a spare drive you could probably try a fresh OS install after reverting to stock CPU/RAM. Also, why are you overvolting the IMC?


You mean the CPU IMC? Because it has good effect in CPU Bound scenarios, such as WarThunder, for Phenom II, this yelds big performance increase.

I will try when i get back with Linux Mint, got it on dual boot, if there are issues as well... i am screwed.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You mean the CPU IMC? Because it has good effect in CPU Bound scenarios, such as WarThunder, for Phenom II, this yelds big performance increase.
> 
> I will try when i get back with Linux Mint, got it on dual boot, if there are issues as well... i am screwed.


No. The GPU IMC. You said you were running it at 1075mV.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> No. The GPU IMC. You said you were running it at 1075mV.


That was via the Wattman overclocking, had it set there for 1075 when i tried running DeusEx at 2000Mhz memory (at stock it didnt run well, artifact and then crash).


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> Whats currently the favored 480 8gb timings? Looking to eek a little more out of mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uber-Mix Extreme from the first post is my best performing set of timings
Click to expand...

I have never really adjusted the "Memory" voltage. I leave it at 1000. What volatage range do you think is required for the uber timings?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.N00bLaR*
> 
> I have never really adjusted the "Memory" voltage. I leave it at 1000. What volatage range do you think is required for the uber timings?


"Memory voltage" change the Memory controller Voltage(like aux voltage/vddci in older card). So it does not help when changing timings


----------



## Poncho87e

I want to thank "Generaleramon," "Echoa, and "SSBrain" for all their help in my first vBios mod. It is working and I've got everything dialed in the way I want it. Thanks again guys!!


----------



## ekoaja

This is my final settings for my RX 480 NItro+ 4GB. And i can finish Firestrike at 1410mhz / 2250mhz without any artifact and also playing games over an hour without any problem. Undervolt vram to 700mv seems to help it a lot.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my final settings for my RX 480 NItro+ 4GB. And i can finish Firestrike at 1410mhz / 2250mhz without any artifact and also playing games over an hour without any problem. Undervolt vram to 700mv seems to help it a lot.


Very impressive result for a 4GB model, what are the timings for achieving such clocks?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Very impressive result for a 4GB model, what are the timings for achieving such clocks?


They look like 1500Mhz strap timings copied over the 1750 and 2000Mhz ones.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my final settings for my RX 480 NItro+ 4GB. And i can finish Firestrike at 1410mhz / 2250mhz without any artifact and also playing games over an hour without any problem. Undervolt vram to 700mv seems to help it a lot.


Mind sharing the strap values that you used? Also if you incurred in EDC memory errors.

My hynix can't go over 1900mhz at stock timings without several memory errors (not artifacts).


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my final settings for my RX 480 NItro+ 4GB. And i can finish Firestrike at 1410mhz / 2250mhz without any artifact and also playing games over an hour without any problem. Undervolt vram to 700mv seems to help it a lot.


700mv IMC + 2250Mhz 4GB ... Something is not right


----------



## PPBottle

Yeah, I dont think you can even go that low on the IMC. The speeds also seem suspicious because the hynix IC's are really 1500mhz rated, going to 1750 is already a 250mhz overclock, that is why 2250 would be a 50% overclock, should be a godlike bin (and with the 1750 strap too from what I get from the polaris bios editor screen).


----------



## ekoaja

Here it is
And yes imc at 700mv, i've tried with 1000mv 975mv 925mv all of them were never finish firestrike and got so many artifact + millions of memory erros. But 600mv and i got no screen at all after reboot. So i decide to stick with 700mv.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> They look like 1500Mhz strap timings copied over the 1750 and 2000Mhz ones.


Actually 1625mhz and i also change TRP value to 197 or C5 in hex, TRC to 83 or 53, and CL to 21 or 15.


----------



## ku4eto

Have you tried any games? If you have Battlefield, running on Max uses ~3GB memory and if its stable then, this is good.


----------



## PPBottle

You seem very knowledgable as to what each hex value represent in actual timings. Where are the main timings located in the strap value? I will try your strap but I would like to know what value is t
Cas, ras, trcd, trw etc. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> You seem very knowledgable as to what each hex value represent in actual timings. Where are the main timings located in the strap value? I will try your strap but I would like to know what value is t
> Cas, ras, trcd, trw etc. Thanks in advance!




Those are timings that i need to change to achieve 2000+ mhz, and i dont want to mess with other timing since i dont think it's necessary

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Have you tried any games? If you have Battlefield, running on Max uses ~3GB memory and if its stable then, this is good.


Assasins Creed Syndicate at very high settings it used almost 3.5gb vram, played it for 2 hours and no crash no artifact, so far so good.


----------



## dragon05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> Those are timings that i need to change to achieve 2000+ mhz, and i dont want to mess with other timing since i dont think it's necessary
> .


How can we define RAS, TRC, TRRD, CAS values in strap timing?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 
> 
> Those are timings that i need to change to achieve 2000+ mhz, and i dont want to mess with other timing since i dont think it's necessary
> Assasins Creed Syndicate at very high settings it used almost 3.5gb vram, played it for 2 hours and no crash no artifact, so far so good.


Those are the ones which you changed, but, do you know what the others are? Like, which one is the Command Rate (CR)?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dragon05*
> 
> How can we define RAS, TRC, TRRD, CAS values in strap timing?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Those are the ones which you changed, but, do you know what the others are? Like, which one is the Command Rate (CR)?


Read here for more detail

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1758267.40

Based on it, i didn't see any CR


----------



## robnitro

0.70 imc works for me and thanks for showing that 600 can do ,75 vcore. I start p0 with 600, not 300 because with power savings on, you get stutter if it drop s down to 300.
P1 is 900mhz 0.9v.

For memory, I like 0.9v because .8 is too low for even 2050.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> 0.70 imc works for me and thanks for showing that 600 can do ,75 vcore. I start p0 with 600, not 300 because with power savings on, you get stutter if it drop s down to 300.
> P1 is 900mhz 0.9v.
> 
> For memory, I like 0.9v because .8 is too low for even 2050.


I'll try that because i really want to use the power saving mode


----------



## robnitro

I have 600. 900 1000. 1075. 1140. 1190. 1235. 1280
As it gets closer to max the spread is narrower to keep the vcore spread more even between steps... But i found my voltages by testing each step set as the max and using occt.


----------



## generaleramon

testing now [email protected]








700mv unstable. Testing 725mv with youtube 1080p 60fps


----------



## robnitro

Cool, I got 750 at 0.75v now, didn't think to go higher than 600 or so.
Stock 300 @ stock 0.8 v - around 10 w idle 2d.
600 @ 0.8v - 10 w idle.
600 @ 0.75v - 9w idle
750 @ 0.75v - 9w idle.

Just remember that any time the memory goes above the low 300mhz mem step (to 2000 etc), the minimum voltage is the same as memory set in wattmem (1.0v stock).

750 @ 0.75v setting, but when memory jumps to 3d speed the watts even at low power goes up to 25-30 watts because it jumps to 1v (or whatever you set the memory voltage at in wattman).

That's why I run my memory at 0.9v instead, don't care to have the 2200 mhz, 2050 etc is fine with the better timings.

Power savings works well on most games, but some like Deus Ex Mankind Divided can have slight stutters.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Cool, I got 750 at 0.75v now, didn't think to go higher than 600 or so.
> Stock 300 @ stock 0.8 v - around 10 w idle 2d.
> 600 @ 0.8v - 10 w idle.
> 600 @ 0.75v - 9w idle
> 750 @ 0.75v - 9w idle.
> 
> Just remember that any time the memory goes above the low 300mhz mem step (to 2000 etc), the minimum voltage is the same as memory set in wattmem (1.0v stock).
> 
> 750 @ 0.75v setting, but when memory jumps to 3d speed the watts even at low power goes up to 25-30 watts because it jumps to 1v (or whatever you set the memory voltage at in wattman).
> 
> That's why I run my memory at 0.9v instead, don't care to have the 2200 mhz, 2050 etc is fine with the better timings.
> 
> Power savings works well on most games, but some like Deus Ex Mankind Divided can have slight stutters.


Increase the tdp in the bios, the power saving mode ignore the power limit % you set with msi ab(what i use).

With 800mhz at idle i can play gtaV and fallout4 without problems...can't go lower than that


----------



## robnitro

Yeah, power limit if you set it high in bios, will almost never throttle. I put mine as 140w and use 2% pt so it would only throttle around 143w (if I put 20% it would be up to 170w), if I go higher the card can get too hot in occt or fur mark because xfx rs cooler isn't too strong. Plus my ASIC is not too good, 63%.

Power save mode is different, it works well with vsync or freesync or any other frame rate limiter (without it you get 100%gpu load and it uses p7 state). Dirt rally uses about 50% d3d gpu, so instead of running 1280 mhz and using 80w, it uses 900mhz and 55w to keep 60fps. But if you don't use vsync, it will use 100% d3d and stay at highest clocks until you hit the tdp+pt limit, like the older 7950/7970 does.

If you want to force high clocks or use custom clocks for specific games, check this out
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=404465

Wow 800mhz at what volts?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Yeah, power limit if you set it high in bios, will almost never throttle. I put mine as 140w and use 2% pt so it would only throttle around 143w (if I put 20% it would be up to 170w), if I go higher the card can get too hot in occt or fur mark because xfx rs cooler isn't too strong. Plus my ASIC is not too good, 63%.
> 
> Power save mode is different, it works well with vsync. Dirt rally uses about 50% d3d gpu, so instead of running 1280 mhz and using 80w, it uses 900mhz and 55w to keep 60fps. But if you don't use vsync, it will use 100% d3d and stay at highest clocks until you hit the tdp+pt limit, like the older 7950/7970 does.
> 
> If you want to force high clocks or use custom clocks for specific games, check this out
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=404465
> 
> Wow 800mhz at what volts?


[email protected] is 2D/Desktop/Youtube stable.
In-game 1000mv is the lowest voltage


----------



## Ansau

Been tweaking memory timings this week and I manage to get some improvements. Highest bandwidth so far: 777000000000000022CC1C0010626B4AD0570D17B50BD509004AE70014051420FA8900A00300000019123139AA2C3617



Around 220000MB/s allows me to reach 16k Firestrike Graphics, about 400 points more from generaleramon best mix. But I see a lot of texture corruption: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11869882

Next week I will do further test and try 1625MHz strap.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Been tweaking memory timings this week and I manage to get some improvements. Highest bandwidth so far: 777000000000000022CC1C0010626B4AD0570D17B50BD509004AE70014051420FA8900A00300000019123139AA2C3617
> 
> 
> 
> Around 220000MB/s allows me to reach 16k Firestrike Graphics, about 400 points more from generaleramon best mix. But I see a lot of texture corruption: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11869882
> 
> Next week I will do further test and try 1625MHz strap.


What all settings are you turning off in Firestrike...as your score is not showing valid since you used custom settings?

Just changing a few settings in firestrike and I easily hit 16k +++ with that said it is not a valid comparison, as I can get even higher by further changing settings for the run..

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18331177



Just for comparison valid run with the same settings using the firestirke defaults to make the run valid.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18331432


----------



## Ansau

No settings changed, only disabled physics and combined because I only wanted to know graphics score.


----------



## mtrai

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> No settings changed, only disabled physics and combined because I only wanted to know graphics score.


Cool beans then...but had to ask....now to try your memory timing strap And I also appreciate the work you have put into this. I just replaced your strap with the mine in the 2000 strap. Testing tonight and more tomorrow.

My early testing is showing good results but only up to 1425/ 2200

Previously any strap I tried other then copying the 1750 directly to the 2000 would results in many gpu memory errors at 2200. So far these are not showing errors at 2200. Tomorrow will be testing with what I play.

What are clocks at?


----------



## tooschool4cool

Do you guys know any cookie cutter ways to remove the memory bandwidth cap on the 480? I'm not really looking for getting the highest numbers in mhz on my card, just the best performance that it has to offer. I have the day one reference 480 with Samsung memory if that means anything. What's the best memory on these things anyways? This thread is just so vast I can't seem to find any concise information. Just a general point in the right direction like PBE setting would be appreciated.

Cheers!


----------



## megax05

hi I recently purchased an MSI rx 480 Gaming X 4GB model with samsung vram and when I try to OC the mem @ Idle it do crash after 1900mhz but when OCing underload it can hit 2125 is there a good timing mod for the samsung memory , just for record my core managed to hit 1475mhz and run heaven.


----------



## Faizrakhmanov

Hi! I purchased from Amazon an XFX RX480 RS 4Gb videocard (RX-480P4J), now i try to save a bios by GPU-Z and AtifFash 2.7.4 but all time the size of bios is 256 bytes. What i'm doing wrong?

And, please, can someone give me a correct bios for my card to unlock +4Gb?

My bios: https://yadi.sk/d/W92NS0Z63F53nm sorry to have not a chance to upload bios here with error "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object".

Thanks.

PS. Link to vendor site http://xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-400-series/rx-480-rs-4gb-core-rx-480p4jfc6


----------



## KainXS

Your card has Elpida EDW4032BABG so you can't unlock your card to 8Gb


----------



## Faizrakhmanov

Thank for you answer. I try to unlock 8Gb today by PolarisBiosEditor-master with change in bios file graphs: Size (Mb) and Density. After successful flashing bios in GPU-Z and other software i see 8Gb memory, but Radeon drivers didn't install correct and take an error when i try open Radeon Crimson software.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Faizrakhmanov*
> 
> Thank for you answer. I try to unlock 8Gb today by PolarisBiosEditor-master with change in bios file graphs: Size (Mb) and Density. After successful flashing bios in GPU-Z and other software i see 8Gb memory, but Radeon drivers didn't install correct and take an error when i try open Radeon Crimson software.


YOu need to patch the drivers with ATI Pixel Patch to sign the driver for use with custom bios.

https://www.monitortests.com/atikmdag-patcher-1.4.4.zip


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> hi I recently purchased an MSI rx 480 Gaming X 4GB model with samsung vram and when I try to OC the mem @ Idle it do crash after 1900mhz but when OCing underload it can hit 2125 is there a good timing mod for the samsung memory , just for record my core managed to hit 1475mhz and run heaven.


anyone have an Idea cause all the timings I did manage to find are for Samsung 8GB not the 4GB so if anyone have any Idea how or what is the best timing for this type of vram please help.


----------



## Flickspeed

PLEASE HELP, HOW TO EDIT MEMORY STRAP TIMINGS ON RX 480 8GB MICRON CARDS, they are clocked 1750MHz by default... I was very surprised to see 8GB Cards clocked at 1750MHz on RX480 like *** right?!!

Anyways in Polaris bios editor, the timing fields don't show MHz's they show a strange number. I am lost.... Please check the attached screenshot


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*


Where did you find these infos? Do u have any info about the other bytes?

Also shuldn't tRC = tRAS + tRP... and if it's true... why (st line) 44 = ?? + A4 (impossible) ???


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> PLEASE HELP, HOW TO EDIT MEMORY STRAP TIMINGS ON RX 480 8GB MICRON CARDS, they are clocked 1750MHz by default... I was very surprised to see 8GB Cards clocked at 1750MHz on RX480 like *** right?!!
> 
> Anyways in Polaris bios editor, the timing fields don't show MHz's they show a strange number. I am lost.... Please check the attached screenshot


Post your bios here. I'll help you


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Where did you find these infos? Do u have any info about the other bytes?
> 
> Also shuldn't tRC = tRAS + tRP... and if it's true... why (st line) 44 = ?? + A4 (impossible) ???


Tried to verify his info with what you can get of information from the bitcoin thread. There are some discrepancies at least on Hynix ICs (every IC model has small variations in the order of the hex values).

I suggest you to do research on the bitcoin thread. Sadly most of the time the people on that thread are more prone to do a big dick contest to who knows most of AMD's GDDR5 timing configurations and how to read values in binary or hex than what they try to give help to laymans like us.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Post your bios here. I'll help you


I am unable to upload the file here "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object." error.

Here is the link

http://www.filedropper.com/default_8


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> I am unable to upload the file here "AJAX response unable to be parsed as valid JSON object." error.
> 
> Here is the link
> 
> http://www.filedropper.com/default_8


Samsung K4G80325FB
Frequency|ID|Latency
48 E8 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14 1250Mhz
1C 19 02 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15 1375Mhz
F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16 1500Mhz
C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17 1625Mhz
98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17 1750Mhz
40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19 2000Mhz

Micron MT51J256M32HF
Frequency|ID|Latency
48 E8 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 49 32 70 55 0E 12 AE 8A 94 08 00 66 A3 00 64 00 14 20 BA 89 00 A8 02 00 00 00 13 0E 20 25 89 24 2F 13 1250Mhz
1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 5A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 75 09 00 68 C4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 00 00 15 10 23 28 97 28 33 15 1375Mhz
A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 5A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 09 00 68 C4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 00 00 16 11 24 29 9C 29 35 15 1425Mhz
F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 5B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 45 0A 00 68 C4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 00 17 12 26 2B A4 2B 37 15 1500Mhz
C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 6C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 26 0B 00 6A E6 00 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 00 00 19 14 29 2E B2 2E 3B 16 1625Mhz
98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17 1750Mhz
6C DC 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1D 17 2F 35 CE 34 44 18 1875Mhz
40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 2000Mhz


----------



## Flickspeed

Thanks, but how do I use this info? I was unable to match any of those lines so far


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Thanks, but how do I use this info? I was unable to match any of those lines so far


What do you want to edit in the bios? I have posted the hex values of you bios

Example:
40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 2000Mhz

40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 20000 > so 2000Mhz strap

02 is the mem ID. In your bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 point to the samsung set.

99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> What do you want to edit in the bios? I have posted the hex values of you bios
> 
> Example:
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 2000Mhz
> 
> 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 20000 > so 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 02 is the mem ID. In your bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 point to the samsung set.
> 
> 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.


Anyways, I used HxD to edit the HEX Values of the bios file. Specifically, I edited as follows:

Searched for 2000MHz Values and replaced with 1750 Values
Searched for 1875MHz Values and replaced with 1750 Values
Searched for 1750MHz Values and replaced with 1625 Values
Searched for 1625MHz Values and replaced with 1500 Values

After this I opened the file with Polaris Bios Editor and SAVED the file.

I flashed the file as usual with -f -p command.

Video card failed to POST after this procedure.

Currently reverted to original bios and it works again.

What did I do wrong?


----------



## Flickspeed

I think I also copy pasted the straps LOL. Will try again without touching the straps.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Anyways, I used HxD to edit the HEX Values of the bios file. Specifically, I edited as follows:
> 
> Searched for 2000MHz Values and replaced with 1750 Values
> Searched for 1875MHz Values and replaced with 1750 Values
> Searched for 1750MHz Values and replaced with 1625 Values
> Searched for 1625MHz Values and replaced with 1500 Values
> 
> After this I opened the file with Polaris Bios Editor and SAVED the file.
> 
> I flashed the file as usual with -f -p command.
> 
> Video card failed to POST after this procedure.
> 
> Currently reverted to original bios and it works again.
> 
> What did I do wrong?


Example of a 2000mhz strap with 1750mhz timings ( 02 micron memory). Only change the timing section

40 0D 03 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17.

Mod with hex editor, fix checksum saving with Polaris Bios Editor and then flash.


----------



## vsin

Hello people,

I have been following this thread for quite a while now, I have flashed by RX480 with good results (1400 on the core)with one of the previous drivers, but I have stumbled upon an issue that I might need your knowledge with.

I am running a Sapphire RX480 reference card on water, temps are good but with the crimson relive drivers, I have been having issues with the VDDC. With PBE, when I change the core to 1366MHz with 1200mv (which runs fine in MSI Afterburner), flash the bios, DDU, reinstall and patch the driver... The VDDC seems to stay at 1137mv where eventually any GPU benchmark will crash.

Currently using crimson relive 17.3.1 minimal driver setup with only the graphics card driver installed (none of the other options). Here's my PBE rom:


How do I get the 1200mv that I need to core my core clock stable? Am I missing something?


----------



## DrathVader

Hi all,
so can I use the PolarisBiosEditor with Elpida memory if I don't plan to mess with timings? All I want to do is mess with Powertune and fan settings a little.
Alternatively, can I flash the reference RX480 bios to my Nitro (not Nitro+) RX480 4GB?


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Example of a 2000mhz strap with 1750mhz timings ( 02 micron memory). Only change the timing section
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17.
> 
> Mod with hex editor, fix checksum saving with Polaris Bios Editor and then flash.


Yes second time I did exactly that, put the 1750 strap timings for 2000 and 1875
1625 -> 1750 and 1500 -> 1625

Card failed to post still.. Did I go too tight?


----------



## generaleramon

Polaris need a lot of Bandwidth! Even at low Core clock.
Scaling only start to slow down with 2100Mhz memory (230+GB/s) and 1100Mhz core.

1350-1100-800mhz core


----------



## generaleramon

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB740A0068E7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517 2419pt 233GB/s

less bandwidth but better score in Valley. 2419pt vs 2390pt(latest ubermix)...


----------



## AliNT77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB740A0068E7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517 2419pt 233GB/s
> 
> less bandwidth but better score in Valley. 2419pt vs 2390pt(latest ubermix)...


Margin of error maybe??


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AliNT77*
> 
> Margin of error maybe??


I always get the same points in every run...1-2pt difference max. So no. I'll test again tomorrow


----------



## megax05

@generaleramon or amyone have a decent timing strap: this is the 4GB samsung memory straps from 1375 to 2000 if you can help to figure the best timing strap for max perf I will test.

1375 = 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD593AC0570D13AA09B4070048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000140D272E7B252B15
1500 = 555000000000000022CC1C00AD515A3EC0570E142D4A64080048C700030114207A8900A003000000150E2A3186272E16
1625 = 555000000000000022CC1C00CE596B44D0570F1531CB2409004AE7000B0314207A8900A003000000170F2E36922A3217
1750 = 777000000000000022CC1C0010626C49D0571016B50BD509004AE700140514207A8900A003000000191131399D2C3617
1900 = 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
2000= 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE7D53F05711183BCD350B004C0701240814207A8900A0030000001C123842B3313C19


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB740A0068E7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517 2419pt 233GB/s
> 
> less bandwidth but better score in Valley. 2419pt vs 2390pt(latest ubermix)...


I'm getting more consistent bandwidth in OCLMemBench with these timings. With the older ones it would occasionally dip to ~220-225, with these there are one or two dips to ~230, but it mostly howers at ~238. This is at 2150MHz. Seem to be error free at 2150MHz. Score in Valley is a bit odd. Difference between old and new timings at 2150MHz is roughly three times bigger than difference between them at 2000MHz.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, ATOM BIOS reads for the PowerPlay on a 470 the following:

000f: 9c9a Len 032c Rev 07:01 (PowerPlayInfo)

But WHERE exactly is located this? Searching for that 9c9a , gave me exatly 2 results, but i dont know which is the correct one, and where are the starts/ends. I am looking into disabling ROPs


----------



## daevy3k

So, there's a thing I think I noticed about ram overclock and modded timings stability.
Everything was ok when I had my old case, max temp. was 55c and the card was perfectly stable. Now I changed case (I still have set some things up and add a couple of fans) and the card hits 66-67c after a long usage.

I see lightning artifacts, little purple flashes, I think it's typical in these cards when something's unstable.
It never happens when I'm around 60c. The problem is that it happens very seldom, like one time per hour and it's so fast I probably miss some of them.

The doubt that it may be core instability has come to me, but I have been using 1075mv/1300mhz for some months now and I thought it was pretty solid.

Argh, I can't sort it out. Is it a temperature "issue" or am I fooling myself?


----------



## stenli560

Hello i have RX470 Sapphire 8gb Nitro with Micron memory. Can someone help to flash it please, if you can target me where to download rom file


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> So, there's a thing I think I noticed about ram overclock and modded timings stability.
> Everything was ok when I had my old case, max temp. was 55c and the card was perfectly stable. Now I changed case (I still have set some things up and add a couple of fans) and the card hits 66-67c after a long usage.
> 
> I see lightning artifacts, little purple flashes, I think it's typical in these cards when something's unstable.
> It never happens when I'm around 60c. The problem is that it happens very seldom, like one time per hour and it's so fast I probably miss some of them.
> 
> The doubt that it may be core instability has come to me, but I have been using 1075mv/1300mhz for some months now and I thought it was pretty solid.
> 
> Argh, I can't sort it out. Is it a temperature "issue" or am I fooling myself?


I'm convinced that most overclocks that people deem stable are not. In the 7950 world, one driver update messed up people's stability, and they said the driver was bad. Meanwhile my oc still worked with it... They were too far on the edge of stability for a measly 5%...

For cpu use Intel burn in test, linx, prime95. For gpu, only ones that really tell you numbers of errors are oclmemtest (looped) and the best OCCT!

Also, unless you have some really crazy cooling, like n2, make sure the overclock is stable at high temperatures that are accepted by oem standards.

That's why I run my i5-2500k At 4.5, not 4.7 because I wanted it to be stable in case the cooler loses efficiency. Same for my 480 at 1275, because any more and occt gives errors and random crashes


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, ATOM BIOS reads for the PowerPlay on a 470 the following:
> 
> 000f: 9c9a Len 032c Rev 07:01 (PowerPlayInfo)
> 
> But WHERE exactly is located this? Searching for that 9c9a , gave me exatly 2 results, but i dont know which is the correct one, and where are the starts/ends. I am looking into disabling ROPs


9c9a is the stating point. 032c is the lenght


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stenli560*
> 
> Hello i have RX470 Sapphire 8gb Nitro with Micron memory. Can someone help to flash it please, if you can target me where to download rom file


Post your bios here. I'll help. What do you want to change in you bios?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I'm convinced that most overclocks that people deem stable are not. In the 7950 world, one driver update messed up people's stability, and they said the driver was bad. Meanwhile my oc still worked with it... They were too far on the edge of stability for a measly 5%...
> 
> For cpu use Intel burn in test, linx, prime95. For gpu, only ones that really tell you numbers of errors are oclmemtest (looped) and the best OCCT!
> 
> Also, unless you have some really crazy cooling, like n2, make sure the overclock is stable at high temperatures that are accepted by oem standards.
> 
> That's why I run my i5-2500k At 4.5, not 4.7 because I wanted it to be stable in case the cooler loses efficiency. Same for my 480 at 1275, because any more and occt gives errors and random crashes


I don't really like using occt on cards with a boost feature.(nvdia 600+ or amd 7000+) This cards are not built for an extreme load like that. At stock "power limit" a throttle will occur, and by incressing the power limit + occt you are not testing the real world stability(also you are over-stressing the power section). I prefer to play 2-3 games that stress the card at 100% and than up the voltage by one step and i will be 99% stable. A game will never cause a vdrop/stress like occt.
Our cards are literally built for throttling when a extreme load is applied.
Thats my opinion.

Cpus are different, they are very sensitive to errors.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I don't really like using occt on cards with a boost feature.(nvdia 600+ or amd 7000+) This cards are not built for an extreme load like that. At stock "power limit" a throttle will occur, and by incressing the power limit + occt you are not testing the real world stability(also you are over-stressing the power section). I prefer to play 2-3 games that stress the card at 100% and than up the voltage by one step and i will be 99% stable. A game will never cause a vdrop/stress like occt.
> Our cards are literally built for throttling when a extreme load is applied.
> Thats my opinion.
> 
> Cpus are different, they are very sensitive to errors.


Yeah with boost, I do a bit of a trick to test a more steady game rate:
I find the max fps loaded, let's say 400 fps.
Then I try 300 fps and watch the clock, it should be higher and throttle less.
Powertune tuning also helps with occt. Let's say you want to find out the max steady power that doesn't overheat your card... you back down on powertune until it's stable and not overheating. For example on my rx480, around 150 watts is the max steady reliable power.. past that GPU can go above 80 C and start throttling power on temperature.

I run my occt test at 640x480 with fps set to where I use around 130 watts for a steady test with the powertune around 150 watts (calculated from my bios set to 140watt, using 7% pt to get 150 total watts where card throttles).

Games don't tell me whether there are errors or not, once you see an artifact, there's been hundreds/thousands of errors that lead to that!

The rx480 is less crazy, but on my 7950, if I didn't do my occt torture testing for error free, it would randomly give me issues in some games, depending on the level. Some levels stress memory or the shaders more and you won't know until you're deep into the stage and boom, crash or some really bad artifacting!


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I'm convinced that most overclocks that people deem stable are not. In the 7950 world, one driver update messed up people's stability, and they said the driver was bad. Meanwhile my oc still worked with it... They were too far on the edge of stability for a measly 5%...
> 
> For cpu use Intel burn in test, linx, prime95. For gpu, only ones that really tell you numbers of errors are oclmemtest (looped) and the best OCCT!
> 
> Also, unless you have some really crazy cooling, like n2, make sure the overclock is stable at high temperatures that are accepted by oem standards.
> 
> That's why I run my i5-2500k At 4.5, not 4.7 because I wanted it to be stable in case the cooler loses efficiency. Same for my 480 at 1275, because any more and occt gives errors and random crashes


Yeah, but what is considered to be a good result in ocl memtest?
Results seem pretty unpredictable to me, usually I get around 15kk errors, but some times I get around 3-6kk errors without apparent reason. If I lower memory controller voltage I get lower number of errors but it just happens until reboot even if I keep settings.

You are right about oc margin, but I'm running my RAM at 2000, while I can reach 2150mhz without apparent problems.

Just one error every 10-15min in hwinfo and very rare flashing artifacts. It's hard to say when it is really stable :/


----------



## robnitro

Yeah, there's too many variables. On my 7950, I was pulling out my hair on oclmembench errors and hwinfo errors. My memory was at stock and still got errors! It turned out to be that the gpu overclock was sometimes messing up the memory, probably it's own IMC was causing errors???

A lot of things linked together can make issues that show up. Just like CPU overclocking or tuning a car engine, the weak part shows up when you least expect it!


----------



## stenli560

Thanks.I want to tight the timings on memory on bios and flash it for better results for mining Etherium. But i am with Micron memory and show me same problem, lines are with timings did't show me in mhz and i am not shure which lines must to change and actually can't find bios rom file for that memory... standart bios is http://dox.bg/files/dw?a=381d301461


----------



## kckyle

hi can anyone help me identify if i can upgrade to 8gb without opening up the sucker? i download memoryinfo and all i got was 128mx32. no memory name or anything. its a msi reference that newegg had shellshocker just 2 days ago.


----------



## chris89

@kckyle Hi, basically the 8gb models stock clocked on stock timings at 2000mhz memory. If you can run stable at stock volts 2000mhz memory with all 4gb totally taxed out to the max on Tomb Raider 4k ultra. Then you may have 4gb locked. Though the 4gb cards had slower memory and were not stable at 2000mhz memory on a continuous basis. Best way to compare it open bios Polaris Bios Editior and copy to notepad your 2000mhz memory timing string and compare to 8gb memory timing 2000mhz. If the modules and timings are different, it's a 4gb card and no more.

As far as timings go, there is no "best timing". Stock is best. Just don't clock the memory too high basically.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Been tweaking memory timings this week and I manage to get some improvements. Highest bandwidth so far: 777000000000000022CC1C0010626B4AD0570D17B50BD509004AE70014051420FA8900A00300000019123139AA2C3617
> 
> 
> 
> Around 220000MB/s allows me to reach 16k Firestrike Graphics, about 400 points more from generaleramon best mix. But I see a lot of texture corruption: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/11869882
> 
> Next week I will do further test and try 1625MHz strap.


Just a little nano comparison to my system. For encoding SMP and many/ most tasks SMP performs the fastest. Though this shows NUMA pulls way higher memory performance on this application and maybe some/ most possibly. I get even load on all 24 threads in SMP for encoding when NUMA only hits on some... so NUMA encodes slower by a lot but has way more memory bandwidth. Maybe I'll try NUMA for some games.

390X scores - PCIe 2.0 limitation here on my system, scores would be much higher on PCIe 3.0.

The very first test top left is 1.5Ghz per core locked down max power efficiency. Which still straight leaves my 4.8Ghz i7 in the dust on dual xeon's at 1.5Ghz. So funny. Paid literally 400 dollars for my T7500 and at 1.5Ghz the Xeon's only use 47.5 watts each/ total 95 watts. When the i7 would be using well over 200 watts. I'm trailing the 6950x on CPU-z multithread. Though the Ryzen R7 1700 straight smokes the dual xeon's on 65 flippin watts. haha The Ryzen R7 1700 is nothing short of Super-Computer performance without a shadow of a doubt. With the R7 1700 coupled with a Vega that doubles my 390x scores if possible? It will be insane.



Looks like possibly the 390x delimited at 1,250mhz surpasses Titan x maxwell. Though I'm PCIe 2.0 limited like no other, haha. Pascal puts the 390x to shame though most likely hahahaha. I bet if the Maxwell Titan X was clocked at 1333Mhz locked down static it would also put the delimited 390x to shame haha.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Example of a 2000mhz strap with 1750mhz timings ( 02 micron memory). Only change the timing section
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17.
> 
> Mod with hex editor, fix checksum saving with Polaris Bios Editor and then flash.


Hi again, I tried lastly to put the 1875 Strap for the 2000Mhz mode.

Specifically I changed:

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19

with

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1D 17 2F 35 CE 34 44 18

Saved bios with polaris bios editor, and again got a blue screen in windows.

For elpida card I had no blue screen issues, but with the micron card I simply can't get it to boot after driver is installed


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Hi again, I tried lastly to put the 1875 Strap for the 2000Mhz mode.
> 
> Specifically I changed:
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> with
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1D 17 2F 35 CE 34 44 18
> 
> Saved bios with polaris bios editor, and again got a blue screen in windows.
> 
> For elpida card I had no blue screen issues, but with the micron card I simply can't get it to boot after driver is installed


Strange...try this. 1875-2000mhz mix

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19

or try change only one timing to see what happens

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 18


----------



## specodhec341

Hi, newbie here

I have an annoingly not mentioned anywhere Gigabyte G1 Gaming RX 480 8GB
Anyone has any experience with it?

Here you can download it's stock BIOS

I have huge problems with it. EVERY try going above 2125MHz memory end with single color screen and hard reset... What can be done with it?
I'm not even able to read the vendor of memory...


----------



## Flickspeed

Ok Excellent will try first only timing and post back.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Strange...try this. 1875-2000mhz mix
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> or try change only one timing to see what happens
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 18


Tried to change only the timing but after driver activation to bypass the signature check blue screen again on reboot. I am guessing the Polaris Bios Editor is not signing this new strange bios correctly


----------



## xrelic

can someone help me edit this horrible fan curve on sapphire rx 480 8gb almost runs at 100% @60c which to me is unnecessary i could be wrong but if someone with more knowledge on this matter could shed some light ty


----------



## chris89

@xrelic reference 480? Sure send the bios. It's tricky lining up the fan on these cards. It kind of also goes on the VRM temp (unmonitored) so it's a good thing it's running high in many ways.


----------



## xrelic

its a nitro rx 480 8g i dont mind that it runs high on the fan curve but it takes forever to go down like i be doing 90% fan speed at 30c after i am done gaming


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Tried to change only the timing but after driver activation to bypass the signature check blue screen again on reboot. I am guessing the Polaris Bios Editor is not signing this new strange bios correctly


Manually edit the bios with an hex editor and then use Hawaii bios reader to fix the checksum. I use it even for my hd6990


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrelic*
> 
> its a nitro rx 480 8g i dont mind that it runs high on the fan curve but it takes forever to go down like i be doing 90% fan speed at 30c after i am done gaming


"Min Acoustic Limit
This is the GPU freq above which the fan will try to sustain the achieved RPM / temp ratio. Set it too low and you fans will take ages to slow down after heavy load.

Once the GPU freq drops under the Min Acoustic Limit, fans go quiet instantly, as soon as the temperature drop."

Found this on the forum


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Manually edit the bios with an hex editor and then use Hawaii bios reader to fix the checksum. I use it even for my hd6990


Ok Today will try with the Hawaii Bios Reader to fix the checksum


----------



## Flickspeed

The Hawai Bios Reader successfully signed the File, no more blue screen. Now trying to find the optimal strap for micron.

Any suggestions? Currently Testing the 1750 Strap.

The 1750 Strap is yielding positive results.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> The Hawai Bios Reader successfully signed the File, no more blue screen. Now trying to find the optimal strap for micron.
> 
> Any suggestions? Currently Testing the 1750 Strap.
> 
> The 1750 Strap is yielding positive results.


Try the 1625mhz strap but keep the last 8 timings from 1750-2000mhz straps(try what's best) like i did in the "mix" example.

I'm now playing with a XFX HD6990 and the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock(i'm now at ~145GB/s using the Hynix AFR timings from the HD7970. 120GB/s stock LOL)


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Try the 1625mhz strap but keep the last 8 timings from 1750-2000mhz straps(try what's best) like i did in the "mix" example.
> 
> I'm now playing with a XFX HD6990 and the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock(i'm now at ~145GB/s using the Hynix AFR timings from the HD7970. 120GB/s stock LOL)


Ok will try. Currently 2065 Mhz is max for the 1075 Strap Timings without any GPU Memory errors.

I must also ask, since I used the Hawai Bios Reader to fix the checksum. How do I set the voltage table, which bios editor to use to set the clock voltages?


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Try the 1625mhz strap but keep the last 8 timings from 1750-2000mhz straps(try what's best) like i did in the "mix" example.
> 
> I'm now playing with a XFX HD6990 and the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock(i'm now at ~145GB/s using the Hynix AFR timings from the HD7970. 120GB/s stock LOL)


I Kept the 1750 on the front with last 8 from 1825 and it yielded better results. Higher stable Clocks around 2100 compared to 2065.

Now just need to modify the core clock voltage table with something.


----------



## xrelic

not on my card it is not instant takes a while idk how many minutes to go down from 90% fan speed at 30c back to 0% idk if this can be fixed by flashing bios or flashing a different bios


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrelic*
> 
> not on my card it is not instant takes a while idk how many minutes to go down from 90% fan speed at 30c back to 0% idk if this can be fixed by flashing bios or flashing a different bios


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> "Min Acoustic Limit
> This is the GPU freq above which the fan will try to sustain the achieved RPM / temp ratio. Set it too low and you fans will take ages to slow down after heavy load.
> 
> Once the GPU freq drops under the Min Acoustic Limit, fans go quiet instantly, as soon as the temperature drop."
> 
> Found this on the forum


----------



## robnitro

My xfx rx480 rs also takes a while to spin down, whether i have min acoustic freq set to stock 1060? Or 920 in testing.

I could run a hard occt test, get fans up to 90% and then quit to desktop with idle clocks... Temps drop to 40c and still it takes a while to slow fans down, like the driver ignores the bios or watt man settings!

Reinstalled the driver, same thing. I got used to it


----------



## specodhec341

I'll just leave it here:

I've modded BIOS for my Gigabyte G1 Gaming RX 480 8GB with timings taken from reference RX 480 BIOS found in 1st post in this thread. Made it very unstable, so went back to Gigabyte's stock

Then took the "Uber-Mix Extreme" timing
Quote:


> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019


and manage to OC memory to 2085MHz @950mV with 0 EDC errors
With core set to 1250MHz @1100mV i hit 29,5 - 31.2MH/s mining etherum using 115W (HWiNFO)

No matter what timings (stock, refference, modded, strap from 1650/1750) temperatures or core clock, I cannot go over 2085MHz. I almost immedately start counting EDC errors then and the system crash is immimnent.

Any ideas how can I cross this 2085 line?
Quote:


> SYS SPECS:
> Gigabyte GA-Z170-HD3P
> Intel i7-6700K
> 32GB (4x8GB) Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2133MHz CL14
> Corsair CS750M 750W 80PLUS Gold
> Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2
> Gigabyte G1 Gaming RX 480 8GB


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stenli560*
> 
> Thanks.I want to tight the timings on memory on bios and flash it for better results for mining Etherium. But i am with Micron memory and show me same problem, lines are with timings did't show me in mhz and i am not shure which lines must to change and actually can't find bios rom file for that memory... standart bios is http://dox.bg/files/dw?a=381d301461


Problem solved or need help?


----------



## mtrai

Can anyone else with a Custom Polaris bios check the new driver released today. It seems at least to me on my system that custom bios are now totally hosed for the polaris gpus. I tried it both with the bios patched and not patched. Patched it just locks up during the windows boot up.

I want to figure out this out as I did a bit of surgery today and modified my old monitor LG 29UM58 (non freesync) with a main board from a cracked screen LG 29UM68-P (freesync) I found on Ebay for $9.99 Right now it will be a pain to put back in the old monitor main board.

Latest driver from today is 17.3.2


----------



## Bal3Wolf

So im new to the rx480 can we mod the bios without needing to patch the driver ? i just need a higher power limit on my card to overclock past 1288 really.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Can anyone else with a Custom Polaris bios check the new driver released today. It seems at least to me on my system that custom bios are now totally hosed for the polaris gpus. I tried it both with the bios patched and not patched. Patched it just locks up during the windows boot up.
> 
> I want to figure out this out as I did a bit of surgery today and modified my old monitor LG 29UM58 (non freesync) with a main board from a cracked screen LG 29UM68-P (freesync) I found on Ebay for $9.99 Right now it will be a pain to put back in the old monitor main board.
> 
> Latest driver from today is 17.3.2


i just installed them and in windows 10 loaded no bsod or crash heavin and 3dmark ran no problem, i installed them clean install then patched the driver befor i rebooted seemed to worked for me GPUZ sees im running 17.3.2.


----------



## robnitro

The new driver doesn't seem to work with the bios only patch program. But then I ran it again to patch the custom resolutions and that worked to get me back with the new driver.

So with 17.3.2 run the atikmdag-patcher.exe regular and patch all the stuff and it will work. (not the bios one only, that doesn't seem to work- until it gets updated?)


----------



## Bal3Wolf

I used atikmdag-patcher-1.4.4 it think it patches everything at once not bios only.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> I used atikmdag-patcher-1.4.4 it think it patches everything at once not bios only.


There are 2 ways to use the ATI pixel Patcher...full patch or just bios signing. As someone here as pointed out and also in another forum...for some reason now you have to use the full patch vs just the bios singing patch for it to work on custom bios.

I am pretty sure I was just using the bios sigin method last night to patch the driver. This morning as other said I used the full patch and my custom RX 480 bios is back in action.

You just rename the ati patcher to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to just patch the driver for bios signing. It still shows as if everything is patched but only the bios signature is patched.


----------



## chris89

Fan speed wise, try setting the RPM limit about 500 to 750 rpm higher than it's default value possibly to test? Or match pwm sensitivity to same as rpm limit. If we could set fan speed type to "0" then it would run at what we set. With fan type "1" or higher it ignores everything and doesn't perform properly. Maybe this can be edited via hex and be static on all bios mods?


----------



## generaleramon

A little mod to the stock cooler


+50% Power - [email protected] - 3000Rpm Fan - 75°C in TW3. Little to no throttling


----------



## chris89

Nice cooler mod. I've tried this and the fan just spits air in all directions. Amazing your temps are low. Maybe it likes it like that?

Anyway, just wanted to let anyone know I finally figured out how to set the fan so it actually keeps the card cooler.

These settings keeps the RX 460 at 63C constantly, about 39-44% fan speed. It's quiet/ cool/ faster/ and more stable than the standard profile.

Max Temp. : 88C
Shutdown Temp. : 88C
Hotspot Temp. : 88C

Temp. Hysteresis : 16 (It appears to dislike 0, so I set 16 so it's more gradual and less noticeable to the ear)
Min Temp. : 34C (Begins to spin earlier)
Med Temp : 54C (Closer to Min & High)
High Temp : 64C (For this card, this is an ideal number/ keeping in mind real VRM temperature)
Max Temp : 88C
Min PWM : 20%
Med PWM : 67% (Keep Med/ High Same Value Less Or More)
High PWM : 67% (Keep Med/ High Same Value Less Or More)
Max PWM : 88% (100% is too noisy for this card XFX DD)
Max RPM : 3333 (Less than default 3800)
Sensitivity : 3333 (Less than default 4836)
Acoustic Limit : 0 (0 so it actually cools the card)


----------



## btupsx

Anyone that has experience with the RX 470 Strix, has the 6-pin PCI-e power been a problem with increasing clocks/voltage? This card is notorious for throttling, with the 60c thermal limit from the factory. I can't help but wonder if that is simply a roundabout protection mechanism to prevent the card from drawing past the PCI-e power specs? Most all other 470's have 8-pin power, and have no incessant throttling behavior.

So, assuming one edits the BIOS for higher thermals and increased power, is it all for naught due to the technical 150w power draw cap? Is the 470 Strix just best to undervolt and set at 1200 MHz max and call it a day?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

my xfx 480 rs liked to thottle alot at 1288 till i modded the bios to power limit +50 now i can push 1400 it does have a 8pin pcie tho.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my xfx 480 rs liked to thottle alot at 1288 till i modded the bios to power limit +50 now i can push 1400 it does have a 8pin pcie tho.


True, with 8 pin PCI-e I'd have no problem increasing the power limit. Looking at reviews of the 8 pin 470's, they pull far more than the 120w AMD states as the reference for the 470, and a bit more than the 150w that the Asus Strix 470 would theoretically max out at. The Strix itself is bumping right up against the 150w PCI-SIG spec, so it seems Asus should have gone 8 pin as well. Best hope for the Strix looks to be in obtaining one with high ASIC, undervolting, pushing thermal/power limit up, and pushing clocks as high as vcore will allow.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> my xfx 480 rs liked to thottle alot at 1288 till i modded the bios to power limit +50 now i can push 1400 it does have a 8pin pcie tho.
> 
> 
> 
> True, with 8 pin PCI-e I'd have no problem increasing the power limit. Looking at reviews of the 8 pin 470's, they pull far more than the 120w AMD states as the reference for the 470, and a bit more than the 150w that the Asus Strix 470 would theoretically max out at. The Strix itself is bumping right up against the 150w PCI-SIG spec, so it seems Asus should have gone 8 pin as well. Best hope for the Strix looks to be in obtaining one with high ASIC, undervolting, pushing thermal/power limit up, and pushing clocks as high as vcore will allow.
Click to expand...

maybe i can run my 480 on [email protected] stable drops my temps quite a bit at lower fan speeds.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> Anyone that has experience with the RX 470 Strix, has the 6-pin PCI-e power been a problem with increasing clocks/voltage? This card is notorious for throttling, with the 60c thermal limit from the factory. I can't help but wonder if that is simply a roundabout protection mechanism to prevent the card from drawing past the PCI-e power specs? Most all other 470's have 8-pin power, and have no incessant throttling behavior.
> 
> So, assuming one edits the BIOS for higher thermals and increased power, is it all for naught due to the technical 150w power draw cap? Is the 470 Strix just best to undervolt and set at 1200 MHz max and call it a day?


I have seen reference 480s clocked at 1500mhz. Probably in the 230-250w territory. I don't think the 6 pin is a big limitation.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf*
> 
> maybe i can run my 480 on [email protected] stable drops my temps quite a bit at lower fan speeds.


Impressive speeds for the voltage. Got a deal for a Strix 470 that I couldn't resist, so will be exploring clocks and BIOS over next few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I have seen reference 480s clocked at 1500mhz. Probably in the 230-250w territory. I don't think the 6 pin is a big limitation.


Official PCI-SIG specs state 16x slot delivers 75w, 6-pin delivers 75w, so a total of 150w. 8 pin is 150w, so hoping you're right that the 6 pin won't be a hindrance.

On separate note, what driver version delivers best performance with these cards?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

I looked back at the OP and do not see anything about BIOS's that are saved as 256kb from ATIFlash. Can these be used by Polaris BIOS Editor and then successfully flashed?

Ah, it does work.

256kb bios
256 bios
Wrong bios size
Rx 480


----------



## pok123

hi all, new here! I got the gigabyte rx470 gaming g1 4gb (hynix) a while ago, and would like to run the card at lower voltages.. does anyone here have any luck with it? thanks!


----------



## chris89

Hi all as well haha So my question is, when you set a voltage in Polaris Bios Editor for the rx 480. Does that voltage stick without touching anything upon starting windows?

@pok123 The voltage on all recent AMD cards are on a sliding scale according to clock... Less clock means it will auto-de-volt the core... So basically if you send me your bios I can line it up for ya. (GPUz "Save Bios" and .ZIP it before Uploading here)

Say if we set 1000Mhz core, that's 32 GPixel/s & 128 GTexel/s on RX 470. I believe stock max voltage is 1.188v on the highest end. So if 1266-1288 will hit 1.188v, then if we set 1000Mhz then it will volt 28.8% less ie rather than 1188 millivolts, it will max out around 925 millivolts... 28.8% reduction in core/ vrm temperature and power consumption. From 88C to 68.32C...


----------



## pok123

hey thanks alot chris ok i'll send you the bios.. so its basically locked to the scale right? ie i can't run stock clock speed at lower voltage like 0.900 mV? Where do you want to me send you the bios?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi all as well haha So my question is, when you set a voltage in Polaris Bios Editor for the rx 480. Does that voltage stick without touching anything upon starting windows?
> 
> @pok123 The voltage on all recent AMD cards are on a sliding scale according to clock... Less clock means it will auto-de-volt the core... So basically if you send me your bios I can line it up for ya.
> 
> Say if we set 1000Mhz core, that's 32 GPixel/s & 128 GTexel/s on RX 470. I believe stock max voltage is 1.188v on the highest end. So if 1266-1288 will hit 1.188v, then if we set 1000Mhz then it will volt 28.8% less ie rather than 1188 millivolts, it will max out around 925 millivolts... 28.8% reduction in core/ vrm temperature and power consumption. From 88C to 68.32C...


----------



## chris89

@pok123 Your welcome. You can send here. Basically the "Scale" is based on 3 factors. TDP/TDC, Temperature of Components, & Clock. The values for say 65288 is a scale value. It will volt according to TDP Requirement of clock. Nothing less than stock voltage on stock clocks could be guaranteed continuous stability.

By running static 1000Mhz, you could at times see better performance because VRM is within it's "Optimal Temperature Range". VRM Outputs "Optimal" below 88C, though near 88C is when we see hefty power loss. So ideally VRM should not exceed 70C for the finest mix of Performance & Minimal power loss. Loss occurs as temperatures rise of all components. Minimize loss, by lowering all temperatures of all components on the PCB. In physics if all components were never to rise above ambient and were able to maintain static ambient under all conditions, no loss would occur. Which could only be achieved by an integrated full PCB electronically controlled sensor controlled Peltier. Which would have even just 1 main sensor to maintain ambient, using a highly accurate ambient temperature sensor.


----------



## pok123

oh ok thanks, what kind of settings do you recommend? i don't really need the speed since I don't game much, but i'd like the card to run more efficient and quiet (heat/fan noise). Here is the stock F7 bios:

http://www62.zippyshare.com/v/WBHotdXA/file.html


----------



## chris89

@pok123

Make sure all apps are closed, right click open Atiwinflash.exe as administrator. Open .rom, begin flash. restart.

atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file


POK123_RX470_4GB_1000Mhz_1797Mhz.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## pok123

gotcha thanks alot, will try it tonight and report back!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @pok123
> 
> Make sure all apps are closed, right click open Atiwinflash.exe as administrator. Open .rom, begin flash. restart.
> 
> atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file
> 
> 
> POK123_RX470_4GB_1000Mhz_1797Mhz.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Zorgon

Getting occasional black screens under light load (League of Legends) with my Strix RX 470 4GB OC. I actually RMA'd the graphics card a couple weeks ago but the issue is still persisting. I know the Strix RX 470's have some problems with throttling, but is this a related issue that I could solve by flashing the BIOS from a reference RX 470 or something?


----------



## reapert

http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=29343162077588828896

could someone please mod the timings on this unlocked rx 460 nitro 4 gb with micron memory for raw bandwidth at stock speed


----------



## chris89

So I tested the visiontek reference rx 480 8gb. I immediately thermal modded it only for-the-moment results with the stock material. It's bergquist material with fiberglass lining which is very good.

Successfully bricked the shiz niz out of it too, haha. Since 1388Mhz was so exceedingly effortless, I clocked to 1344mv/ 1563Mhz. No way Hozay. haha

Easy recovery of the bios sort-of. Had to release all power from system between reboots to post to primary HD7570 I had laying around. Must recover in Live OS, or bootable media as windows detects the card too quickly and freezes.

So it's like 1388Mhz is so easy on stock voltage. Call it 1390Mhz, for the full 200 Billion Texel's per second. On stock voltage. Beyond this speed will require software overclocking.. or some time to mess around with it a bit more.

It's a step up from what I have seen from suppliers non-reference. The 290X used Fujipoly which is very good. Though the Bergquist material is too soft for any kind of big improvements. I don't know how hot it ran by stock so no comparison, didn't care. It's important for the material to "Cure" to become "Hard". That's why I'm going to test ceramic Thermeez putty, so it will cure and harden over time improving numbers. Same as I saw with this factory Bergquist material, 2C reduction after 10 minutes of use.

I noticed the "Smaller" vrm in between the "Larger" vrm modules have almost no contact with the stock pad, surely overheating. So by doing this ensures contact and pressure across all "20" RX 480 VRM modules.

My problem now is on 17.3.2, changing bios doesn't actually show the increase in highest clock speed. Anyone else having this issue? Do we need older driver for BIOS changes to take effect?

Solved on 16.9.2 WHQL. So I guess we can do without ReLive or mod the latest drivers? Kinda sucks but 16.9.2 whql is very good anyway.



Stock SMP Mode vs Stock Power DeLimited With NUMA Mode (NUMA Good for benchmarks/ SMP For Rendering and way faster for total cpu throughput)



1388Mhz Stock Voltage Zero Artifacts on Fan Tune/ Could barely hear the fan/ Literally Could not hear it...? Adjusted max RPM in BIOS and slight fan tune/ Power DeLimited : This thing is no slower than maxed out 390X @ 1250Mhz on PCIe 2.0... Faster possibly? Way quieter/ Way less power/ Fast As Heck?!? HAHA



Thermal pads adjust mod at first on stock bios/ first 5 minutes



Thermal pads adjust mod on stock bios/ first 15 minutes



Power DeLimited Stock Clocks Temperatures/ Power (Way Way Faster I might Add)


----------



## ziXs

So basically chris89, from what you are saying is to set in Polaris Bios Editor the three power tune temperature settings to 88 degreees ?
EG, MaxTemp,Shutdown Temp and Hotspot Temp to 88? Currently they are 90, 94 and 105 on my ASUS RX480 8GB.


----------



## chris89

Yeah @ziXs

If you want power delimited, send me your bios .rom and I can show you how to DeLimit, the stock bios. By dumping via GPUz, add as .zip here and it will work.









Basically it comes down the what is the rpm sweet spot of your gpu? At what max rpm can you deal with? My bios has 2200rpm as max. Though I think it can spin up past 8,500rpm, according to HWInfo. Which is loud. So actually 1407Mhz is possible, and it makes a good noticeable difference at 4k.

So far 3333rpm is too low since core is 80C, VRM 82C. Its too loud at 4444rpm, so it's somewhere between 3667 and 3999rpm or so. Basically since core is 80C, and VRM is 82C : my max temperatures are at 88C. So it is allowed to go up to 88C.

Basically if I reduce all Max Temperatures to desired value, call it 75C across the board. It can do just fine at 3667rpm. Since the max RPM and Max Temperatures tell us what clock will it hold the longest. With max at 88C, it is allowed to hit 1407mhz fairly often. However if set max to 75C, it will hover between 1200mhz and 1333mhz and on occasion hit 1407mhz.

It would be awesome to wire up a 0.5mm thick 250w Peltier to the core & vrm. Run the wires to a ambient temperature sensor 12 volt voltage controller. Which can attenuate the voltage according to ambient and maintain ambient of the core/ vrm. I guess the down side is the consumption of an extra 250 watts which isn't ideal. Which clearly points to a better heatsink. So conductive that the "VRM Plate" transfers all the way to the back of the card. Or just strip the paint of the factory cooler(s), merge them via weld or solder and have them "Copper Plated". If you feel the VRM under load it's hot, and feel the back metal of the long plate and it's cold. Meaning very poor conductivity that doesn't spread effectively saturating the whole "VRM/ Memory Plate".


----------



## pok123

hey chris how did you get the core voltage to 0.838V in the last pic?


----------



## chris89

*@pok123* That's idle voltage. Try this BIOS, TDP reduced to 88 Watts Limit/Max & 66 Ampere TDC Current. Stock clocks with a fan tune... try it out so I know it's working.

POK123_RX470_4GB_Tuned_Cooler.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Further testing shows that the PowerTune Max Temperatures also control power. So ideally TDP/TDC Limit/Max could be 999.
So then when you set your temperatures it will control the power according to temperature rather than limiting performance.

It is clear that the RX 480 can beat a 1,250Mhz 390X DeLimited, when DeLimited. On stock voltage as well. Just keep going up until it can't go higher... Booting at 1500mhz is up in the air. However something like 1433Mhz may beat the 14,888 score I recieved on my power hog 390X @ 1250mhz. Possibly 1469Mhz as well... Thats 47 Billion Pixel's & 211.536 Billion Texel's every second. With proper limits this could be do-able on reference cooler.

When set at 1407mhz, and all temp limits at 75C. The GPU and VRM hit 68C/66C but scores were lower since it was limiting the clock and "throttling" basically.

So maybe PowerTune temps at 84C Shutdown at 88C and then 84C would be better. I just don't like seeing the VRM at 87C, because it will go that high if set to 88C.

Then comes the fan details. Basically the Percent of fan is not so much the actual percentage, it's the percentage of "Max RPM" you set... Determine your fans "Max" rpm by first setting 9999rpm, sensitivity 3333. Low/Med/High/Max temp Percent to 33-54-67-100... Temps to say 33C-54C-67C-84C... Determine with HWInfo what RPM is the max... mine was like 8,500rpm or higher.

So yeah it's more in depth, but just will take trial and error to dial it in so it stays cool and performs well under gaming at 1,407Mhz core clock.

Here's a comparison on setting Temp Limits & 999 TDP/TDC LIMIT/MAX

From 12,656 to 14,009 as far as Test 1 goes from 61.03fps to 66.98fps is 9.75% all from Temperature Limits. From 75C to 84C is 12%. So yeah this says something. I think I wouldn't want to see above 80C on core or VRM at up to 1500Mhz. So that means we will see throttling but it's okay because it can go up to 1500mhz yet throttle by temperature of components. Not to burn anything out.


----------



## Beat

Hey guys,

Been hunting around the net for the past couple of days but can't seem to find an answer.

I have a Sapphire RX470 Nitro(non +) 4Gb OC and I'm rather confused, in GPU-Z it says the VRAM is Elpida but if I open Polaris Editor It says I have both? See screenshots.



I've been unsuccessful in flashing any Elpida bios's so should I try Hynix? The timing straps has 1:xxxx and 2:xxxx as per the screenshot, I'm needing to copy 1500 through to 2000, do I do this for both 1:xxxx and 2:xxxx?

Hope that makes sense, any help would be appreciated


----------



## chris89

@Beat Bios saying hynix and elpida means it supports both memory is all. You can't quite go past 1900mhz without significant memory errors. I'd go with 1797mhz for stability. By using low speed timings on higher speeds means simply more errors/ less stability. Maybe more benchmark points but not hours of gaming stability.


----------



## Beat

Thanks @chris89

I'm actually doing this more for Crypto coin mining and most guys are getting 2000+Mhz on the VRAM, so I'm trying to do the same I was just highly confused about the dual memory thing.

As per my initial question, "the timing straps has 1:xxxx and 2:xxxx as per the screenshot, I'm needing to copy 1500 through to 2000, do I do this for both 1:xxxx and 2:xxxx?"

The videos and tutorials I've seen only has 1:xxxx in PBE but mine has 1:xxxx and 2:xxxx so not sure what that means?


----------



## pok123

thanks chris, i just took it for a spin here is the info



I do notice the temps stayed lower while the fan spinned harder... but the gpu core voltage is same as before? i don't really know how to interpret some of these numbers.. is everything working as it should? thanks!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@pok123* That's idle voltage. Try this BIOS, TDP reduced to 88 Watts Limit/Max & 66 Ampere TDC Current. Stock clocks with a fan tune... try it out so I know it's working.
> 
> POK123_RX470_4GB_Tuned_Cooler.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@Beat If your mining you want total stability, the kind you can walk away from and not worry. Send your bios .rom GPUz dump and .zip it for here. I'll line it up. We can test to see what works best.









@pok123 By the way post full HWInfo v546 with VRM temps as well. Yeah they look good but is the fan too loud? Here this one is ever so quieter and cooler with max core clock 1333Mhz









POK123_RX470_4GB_1333mhz_Even_Cool_Quieter.zip 110k .zip file


No power limits, with temperature controlled power draw. All targets at 64C max, shutdown 88C. Less max fan rpm. Possibly way faster/ quieter/ cooler.

POK123_RX470_4GB_1333mhz_Power_DeLimited_64C_Targets_Quieter.zip 111k .zip file


Further tuning, left me with 1433Mhz core at 1233mv & stock 2000Mhz memory : 75C'ish Med-Max Temp 83-84C - PowerTune Temps 84-88-84 (Shutdown 88C)


----------



## pok123

@chris89 - thanks i'll give that a shot tmw

here is the complete GPU reading..



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Beat If your mining you want total stability, the kind you can walk away from and not worry. Send your bios .rom GPUz dump and .zip it for here. I'll line it up. We can test to see what works best.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @pok123 By the way post full HWInfo v546 with VRM temps as well. Yeah they look good but is the fan too loud? Here this one is ever so quieter and cooler with max core clock 1333Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POK123_RX470_4GB_1333mhz_Even_Cool_Quieter.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@pok123 Your welcome. Your temps look solid. Can't wait to see the next bios results. Try DeLimited, first. Then if needed move to Cooler bios.

*Side Note*

So I have tested Tomb Raider 2013 - 4k - Ultimate - 1433Mhz - DeLimited - Runs Awesome - VRM is a bit high but stabilized and didn't budge past 87C. My max shutdown temp is 88C, so it is allowed to hit 87C at least. The deviation between the Core temperature and VRM temperature is 11C. Also max fan RPM of 3166rpm, which is pretty inaudible.

That deviation of 11C, means the VRM pad is likely 11W/m K shy of matching the core temperature at 1433Mhz. Meaning the conductivity of the pad is about to guess 3-7W/m K. Fujipoly 11w/m K would match the core temp and Fujipoly 17W/m K would exceed the core temp by 5C or greater at this clock. I have yet to test the 11W/m K fujipoly which I have, since I want to use Thermeez Thermal Putty first. So basically with the stock pad to achieve an 11C reduction on VRM temperature, I would need to set fan rpm 15.79% higher. Which would be 3667rpm which is too loud. So it will need better material or Thermeez if it ends up working as well as I expect it to.

Thermeez is Ceramic Thermal Putty. Basically ceramic curing putty, that cures as it heats up and the hotter it gets the more thermally conductive it becomes. Based on VRM application of Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on VRM, it should perform equal if not better than Fujipoly 17w/m K on a budget. It also should not be as messy as Acrtic Silver Ceramique 2, as it hardens and doesn't make a stick mess if applied carefully. It should also last a very very long time for thermal applications. Right now I'm using Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on the core, super thin layer has conductivity immeasurable at this thickness. Which would also apply to the Thermeez at super thin applications.

This card is a beast, no reviewers give it the credit it holds (Teasing nudge nudge














). It's capable of hanging with the highest of end GPU's with no power limit. AMD may thoughtfully consider just setting the Power Limits to 999 from the factory and dial in the Targets so it doesn't overheat. Which more appropriately controls power output, while giving no lag-outs and ultra high speed performance. Unlike stock which is an utter slideshow at 4k ultimate. I hope I'm not too forward to say so, but I'm trying to help. haha














http://www.ebay.com/itm/THERMEEZ-CERAMIC-INSULATING-PUTTY-7020-11oz-Tube-3000-F/112334420514?_trksid=p2047675.c100623.m-1&_trkparms=aid%3D222007%26algo%3DSIC.MBE%26ao%3D2%26asc%3D41809%26meid%3Dddf73cc23b75420a81c3fa205a92a56d%26pid%3D100623%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D6%26sd%3D121742344653


----------



## pok123

@chris89

delimited is the first bios you gave me right? 1000mhz clock 1797mhz mem?


----------



## chris89

@pok123 I sent 2 bios, which in the title says "DeLimited".


----------



## pok123

@chris89 lol i see it now thanks, will try this weekend and report back

actually, I see the gpu is overclocked to 1333mhz.. i'm not looking to overclock, i think the card was already OC at 1230mhz by default... can I use something that is strictly power saver?


----------



## chris89

@pok123 Cool dude, hear ya go. DeLimited 1Ghz Core 1.5Ghz Memory. This bios should be a top performer on a minimum power budget.

POK123_RX470_4GB_1000Mhz_1500Mhz_COLD_DeLimited.zip 110k .zip file


*Side Note*

I found out the absolute most essential part of achieving more performance and consistency is to consider this. Basically the fan controller is hard coded to slowly increase rpm, which is amazing. I'm finding more out about this card with all my trial and error. It all has to do with the "Fan Sensitivity". I found that the stock sensitivity was 4836 value which means the fan is going to take For-Ev-Er to spin up. I tested values in between 0 and 8888 and it always takes For-Ev-Er to spin up with these values. I then finally came along value 0, which solved 99.9% of the issues with any value above 0 from what I had been seeing. Which now actually spins up but takes less time than higher values took a mid 70C temperature to actually begin to increase. It's all about how many RPM per second will it rise. So value 0 gave about 100 RPM per second and did fairly well. However I then tried negative value, which defaults to the key to success value of 65333. Not to mention my max RPM was set to 3333rpm, which yielded the below results. It performs very consistently now every single time and WOW the 4k performance smokes everything i ever tested before.

Now the card is on the top of it's game at Sensitivity 65333. That's where it's-all-at. This card literally blew the doors off my DeLimted Maxidy-Max clocked 390X at 80GPixel/ 220 GTexel/ 450GB/s. I also found much higher sensitivity helps even more up to and beyond 33333.

Not to mention I broke down the card again and replaced the Bergquist material with Fujipoly 11w/m K material. Which also resulted in impressive gains, clearly far superior to Bergquist in the high speed range. So in conclusion, I can dial in a super speed bios for the RX 480 near or at stock voltage. I found I resulted in a black screen above 1466mhz booting to windows, along with any voltage higher than 1234mv. So it's possible now I could see even higher numbers than this. Also found 2266Mhz memory clock at 1000mv stock timings yields no where near the level of errors the 390x through out and gives 290GB/s.







Comparison on AIDA64 GPGPU Test : RX 480 numbers could be higher if sped up the fan speed. You can see how it gets faster over time from left to right. After the end of the 1st test, the fan had just begun to spin up. Which is right when I started test 2,3 which fan was well sped up through. Also RX 480 is in NUMA mode. Which also is slower than SMP with it's striking performance increases on frames per second Julia & Mandrel.



SMP Mode with 33333 Sensitivty 3367rpm max. It took 2 1/2 minutes to get spun up. Which it doesn't perform until then. I just open GPUz Render Test and wait 2 1/2 minutes for the fan to spin up and then hit up the benchmarks as quickly as I can. Since as you can see, that middle benchmark was 10 seconds of fiddling between starting it again... The fan began to spin down at that point. Which it starts to spin back up after beginning again, however it's the time delay on spin up that dictates it's performance. When fan is static spun up, performance is very high and consistent.

Which is also showing that ideal max clock is 1433Mhz at 1233mv. No higher really. Maybe a couple Mhz and 1-2 Millivolts before no-load OS black screen upon boot. Although it can boot to windows at 1466Mhz at 1233 or 1234mv no problem, except benchmarks aren't stable. Only reason for instability at 1466Mhz is the fan speed spin-up delay. If it were able to spin up quickly, it could maintain stability.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Getting occasional black screens under light load (League of Legends) with my Strix RX 470 4GB OC. I actually RMA'd the graphics card a couple weeks ago but the issue is still persisting. I know the Strix RX 470's have some problems with throttling, but is this a related issue that I could solve by flashing the BIOS from a reference RX 470 or something?


I have an xfx rs 480 8gb, stock 1288/1.15v and 2000mhz. Crap asic 65%... Figures
Recently, Even on stock bios stock settings, I was occasionally getting bsod. Not even full load, using vsync 60fps and 65C GPU temp! So it's not like occt level of stress! Also occasional coil whine on high load games like deus ex.. I also tried my other 600w psu, to eliminate that issue. Even tried with stock cpu/ram speeds.

So I downclocked to 1270, no problems for days. This card was failing occt at stock clocks when i first got it, but no bsod then in games. Now it happens at xfx 1288 stock. Occt doesn't bsod but will report errors at some time or crash the driver which win 10 reloads ok. Only the games can randomly bsod after some time, hour or so of play.
I got rma approved but xfx sucks, no advance rma, no shipping label (my gigabyte 7950 was much better rma policy). So I don't know, a dud from the start I think but is it worth the lottery of shipping cost, time for ship +then testing it only for them to maybe never get bsod or get another crap asic card?

Honestly, shouldn't 480 be able to do 1288 stock at the stock 1.15v? I see people getting that at lower voltages!


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Which card are you using? Have you monitored your VRM temperature with HWInfo v546? My ASIC is only 70% on reference RX 480 8GB from visiontek. I'm hitting 1407Mhz on stock voltage. Zero crashes of any kinda, only when testing new bios will it fail to load into the OS. So I would say your VRM is overheating and your fan isn't kicking in enough. Send me you BIOS and I'll take a look bro and dial it in.


----------



## Beat

Hey@chris89,

Attached as requested









SapphireRX470NonNitro4GbElpidastockrom.zip 219k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

It's xfx rx480 rs, the vrm temps don't show in the utilities but I don't it's vrm because happens even when load is very little like 50w. This card can push 150w no problem in occt at 75C stable with fans maxed... Only if I set clock to 1270 and below, or 1280 if I run 1.175v.

I think my chip is just a dud. Also heaven will crash or bsod at stock 1288/1.15v and that uses only about 120w...

I went back to stock bios just to make sure it wasn't the memory straps.

Seeing how the stock bios stock clocks with low loads and temps fails randomly, i think i should just do the rma...


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I have an xfx rs 480 8gb, stock 1288/1.15v and 2000mhz. Crap asic 65%... Figures
> Recently, Even on stock bios stock settings, I was occasionally getting bsod. Not even full load, using vsync 60fps and 65C GPU temp! So it's not like occt level of stress! Also occasional coil whine on high load games like deus ex.. I also tried my other 600w psu, to eliminate that issue. Even tried with stock cpu/ram speeds.
> 
> So I downclocked to 1270, no problems for days. This card was failing occt at stock clocks when i first got it, but no bsod then in games. Now it happens at xfx 1288 stock. Occt doesn't bsod but will report errors at some time or crash the driver which win 10 reloads ok. Only the games can randomly bsod after some time, hour or so of play.
> I got rma approved but xfx sucks, no advance rma, no shipping label (my gigabyte 7950 was much better rma policy). So I don't know, a dud from the start I think but is it worth the lottery of shipping cost, time for ship +then testing it only for them to maybe never get bsod or get another crap asic card?
> 
> Honestly, shouldn't 480 be able to do 1288 stock at the stock 1.15v? I see people getting that at lower voltages!


I downclocked the 1250MHz GPU clock to the reference spec of 1210MHz across all GPU states and set the power limit to the highest Wattman would allow me (25%) and I still get black screens. Is there anything else I should be doing (memory clock of 1650MHz is stock afaik)?

Edit: The default voltage for 1210MHz was 1031mV, I previously had each state set to 1210MHz with voltage control on auto. I will try setting each state to 1031mV and see if that helps.


----------



## Xcat2008

It's all good? What do you guys think about my XFX RX 480 8Gb reference.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> It's all good? What do you guys think about my XFX RX 480 8Gb reference.


Nice.









What is everyone's opinion on the reference XFX 480? Seriously considering it, as have a 470 Strix right now, and too much warm air accumulation in my case under both GPU & CPU full load (S340). Airflow is optimized with case fans, so no improvement there. My 470 has a 84% ASIC, so hesitant to change if these reference XFX's have lower ASIC's, and seem to have worse voltage scaling. Still, cooling on the 470 Strix is far less than optimal...


----------



## chris89

Nice Overclocks Bros







Yeah ASIC also has to do with the quality of the input power. Meaning the power from the PSU through the PCIe slot and the 6-pin. Lower Quality PSU gives less ASIC like mine 70%. I haven't tested on good psu yet with idle 12.5v through PCIe slot and 6-pin. The Reference RX 480 from Visiontek can do 1407Mhz stock voltage. It can do 1466Mhz on 1233mv with fan speed.

*@Beat* Is Ellesmere the original Sapphire BIOS that came on the card, or the RX470_Original? It's always best to use your original bios that came on your card buddy







. You never want to flash a different Card's BIOS to your card. That always screws everything up with Device ID's and what not in the card.

So it is Ellesmere?

Beat_Ellesmere_DeLimit_1333Mhz_1797Mhz_Temp-Fan_Tune_1.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Getting occasional black screens under light load (League of Legends) with my Strix RX 470 4GB OC. I actually RMA'd the graphics card a couple weeks ago but the issue is still persisting. I know the Strix RX 470's have some problems with throttling, but is this a related issue that I could solve by flashing the BIOS from a reference RX 470 or something?


I have the Strix 470 too, and IME the 60c target hard coded into the BIOS really shafts the card's performance. A lot of ppl complaining that it is faulty because of this, but it's really just the absurdly low throttle temp. Almost positive that with delimited BIOS and re-targeted temp, card would behave flawlessly. Or, it could be that the VRMs are just not high quality, but I doubt it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah ASIC also has to do with the quality of the input power. Meaning the power from the PSU through the PCIe slot and the 6-pin. Lower Quality PSU gives less ASIC like mine 70%. I haven't tested on good psu yet with idle 12.5v through PCIe slot and 6-pin. The Reference RX 480 from Visiontek can do 1407Mhz stock voltage. It can do 1466Mhz on 1233mv with fan speed.
> 
> *@Beat* Is Ellsmere the original Sapphire BIOS that came on the card, or the RX470_Original? You always want to use your Original BIOS that came on your card. You never want to flash a different Card's BIOS to your card. That always screws everything up with Device ID's and what not in the card.
> 
> So it is Ellsmere?
> 
> Beat_Ellesmere_DeLimit_1333Mhz_1797Mhz_Temp-Fan_Tune_1.zip 111k .zip file


1407 MHz @ stock vcore is very impressive. I'm going to have to go into the BIOS and reset everything to see what it can do.

Polaris is reminding me of the 5850 & 7850, where they would just devastate the next GPU tier above them once clocked into the mid-upper ranges.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *btupsx*
> 
> I have the Strix 470 too, and IME the 60c target hard coded into the BIOS really shafts the card's performance. A lot of ppl complaining that it is faulty because of this, but it's really just the absurdly low throttle temp. Almost positive that with delimited BIOS and re-targeted temp, card would behave flawlessly. Or, it could be that the VRMs are just not high quality, but I doubt it.


Do you have any recommended settings or a BIOS that I could flash to resolve the issue?


----------



## chris89

*@btupsx* Thanks yeah these cards are good. Only if the power is DeLimited, clock alone can't make it faster. It needs more power to get more work done, ya know?

*@Zorgon* If you would kindly send me the bios .rom to me from GPUz dump, I can help fix your problem. Thanks


----------



## Xcat2008

Posted that picture just to show the temperatures







Got an aftermarket cooler and CooLaboratory Ultra on the chip..

Dunno why but the memory clock i cannot rank up to much... Got perfectly stable at 2050 (running almost 1 year whithoud problems 1345/2050)... Tryed that clock at 2100 no errors, but i was playing cs go and got a blue screen... Even give more voltagem, 1100mv on the modded bios.. but... mehhh The gpu clock i can go at 1400Mhz whithoud problems...

I do not recomend Reference cards... Two easy things, noise and temperature.. Only if you mod the cooler like me... My Asic is 80.6%...


----------



## chris89

Yeah I hear ya bud but the reference blower performs awesome and isn't "loud" at 3300rpm or so... in the 4000rpm+ range it could be a little loud but that's too much anyway.

On 1433Mhz it can be just fine at 3000rpm which is not loud and performs awesome. It's all about dialing in the ideal fan rpm that sounds fine to the ear and performs amazingly.


----------



## btupsx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zorgon*
> 
> Do you have any recommended settings or a BIOS that I could flash to resolve the issue?


Take chris89 up on his offer, he knows what he's doing. I haven't had an opportunity to dive into the BIOS yet, but the fixes are easy. I've dealt with the throttling by settling on lower vcore and ramping up fans much much higher than I want. Temporary fix until the BIOS is edited.


----------



## Zorgon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Zorgon* If you would kindly send me the bios .rom to me from GPUz dump, I can help fix your problem. Thanks


Oh that would be really cool. I am down with either reference clocks or the Strix ones. What exactly needs to be changed?

ZorgonROGSTRIX-RX470-O4G-GAMING.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

RS1288PW80.zip 108k .zip file
Hey Chris, here's my stock bios... XFX RX480 RS..
BTW, asic is the measurement they do on the chips at the factory, to bin them. A higher asic means more efficient chip, less volts needed for stability. My chip is 65.1% and is crap, it can cause problems on the factory OC xfx 1288 mhz at 1.15v. So I don't know if you have some secret magic to fix that, but the most I can go is 1300 on 1.175. I don't know how to go higher on voltage, and don't think it will give much more stability!


----------



## rickcooperjr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> RS1288PW80.zip 108k .zip file
> Hey Chris, here's my stock bios... XFX RX480 RS..
> BTW, asic is the measurement they do on the chips at the factory, to bin them. A higher asic means more efficient chip, less volts needed for stability. My chip is 65.1% and is crap, it can cause problems on the factory OC xfx 1288 mhz at 1.15v. So I don't know if you have some secret magic to fix that, but the most I can go is 1300 on 1.175. I don't know how to go higher on voltage, and don't think it will give much more stability!


as was said before the power being supplied also effects ASIC readout because of Vdroop or dirty power makes the VRMs work harder to clean it up so this can give a false reading on ASIC quality I tested this several times it can make a large swing in the ASIC% I had a card I tested had a 70% ASIC on a crappy cheap EBAY special PSU when put on a good PSU went to over 80% ASIC quality if remember correctly was 82%.

I will also say the PSU having Vdroop or dirty power also causes a graphics card to run hotter same goes for hardrives / mobo and well mobo VRMs PSU has much more effect on things than people give them credit so I will say use a high quality PSU will offer better lifespan of all attached to it and will offer better performance.


----------



## chris89

*@robnitro* Yeah man here ya go. I had a XFX RX 460, had ASIC of 50%... haha... Was having issues at first, it was the VRM temperature. After modding them and dialing in the fan speed etc it was perfectly stable and performed great at 1250mhz core 1797mhz memory on unlocked bios.

Anyway here ya go man on the rx 480 xfx edition... DeLimited with a max temp of 67C, however shutdown is 88C and Hot spot temperature of 84C. Which gives higher performance. The Max Temp 67C will cool the Core & VRM for high stability. That 67C will give less performance than if set to 88C, but I think we ought to line ya up with High End 1333Mhz potential on a Cool Max Temp. Means it'll run All Out at 1333Mhz up until 67C, and dial back at that point. So for short 45 second to 1 1/2 minute benchmarks it'll scream. I would load up GPU-Z Render Test... Get the fan spun up after a minute or 2 and then run a benchmark...

These cards are like massive super powerful jet engines, that have to slowly spool up the turbine for a minute and then throw it at some benchmarks. Going straight into the benchmark and expecting huge numbers isn't possible. Gotta let it spool up for a minute or 2.

RobNitro-XFX-RX480-1333Mhz-DeLimited.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Weird because I changed to a seasonic psu and asic didn't change... Maybe I need to check under load?

Chris, I don't see an attachment? Thanks a lot I'll try it out Sunday when I'm home


----------



## chris89

Yeah just uploaded it haha : yeah usually ASIC is set from first start up of the input power applied. If all cards had ASIC Calibration on 12.33 to even 13.33 volts input, the ASIC would be much better. ASIC is like the reading of the very first time it was powered on and all the chips took on energy. Which is important to energize all components with 12.33 to 13.33 volts upon initial startup resulting in superior ASIC calibration. I had at one time a PSU that outputted 13 volts input, and it was so amazing the performance you get out of the gpu. The idle was over 13 volts, and loaded out around 12.9 volts. The GTX 580 was clocking over 1000Mhz on the core with that PSU. Actually nearly 1100Mhz. Compared to barely pulling 900Mhz below 12 volts load.


----------



## Beat

Hey @chris89

Both are the same bios







One is from GPU-Z save file and the other is from atiflash save bios file.

Is this not what you wanted?


----------



## chris89

*@Beat* Hahaha yeah man that's cool, what you left was just fine. Ellesmere.rom is the one I used.

I dialed in the bios for some real speed and stability...

Here it is again...

Beat_Ellesmere_DeLimit_1333Mhz_1797Mhz_Temp-Fan_Tune_1.zip 111k .zip file


The characteristics of these bios is, since there is a couple minute fan delay on spool up. Initially the cards will appear to perform poorly. However over time as the fan spools up and performs below the temp targets. Performance will begin to go up, and up, and up. Along with very consistent numbers.

Since Max Temp is 67C, the card will right away hit 67C and begin to throttle as the Fan slowly spools up to optimal over a couple minutes. At which point, the card will be allowed to sit in the highest performance state possible continuous.


----------



## Beat

@chris89 thanks so much dude







+rep!

Excuse my ignorance but what exactly did you do to the bios? As stated previously most of the guys undervolt, downclock core and raise the mem speed to 2000+Mhz for mining as it seems almost all RX series are happy with 2000+ for mining.


----------



## chris89

@Beat Your welcome man, and Thank you.

Looking over it, the max Temp is 75C on that bios. Which will give higher performance than 67C. Will take a couple minutes to spool up fan and yield gains.

What I did was lower the Max Temp so to allow continuous never worry about stability. It will always work and won't crash. Since your running the RX 470 4GB which uses 1750mhz memory. It will gave huge errors at 1950mhz and barely no gains. So I set ram to 1797Mhz, which gives decent increase and no errors. Along with max core clock 1333Mhz. So if you want speed I can make it even faster. Try and it lmk how it performs compared to before...


----------



## chris89

Here I re-made all the BIOS for everyone with settings I found to work. At least I was able to complete the Tomb Raider 2013 Benchmark with 4k, no vsync, Ultimate default.

As you can see it gets faster over time. By the end of the 1st test, the fan had just began to spin up. By test 2 it was sort-of sped up, then 3, and 4 it was well sped up. Limited by my desired temperature targets. Max Temp of 80C, Shutdown 88C, Hot Spot 80C. These are the most important settings, along with Sensitivty. All other values are pretty well ignored. Except for Clocks & Voltage.

@robnitro & @Beat I lined you up with the same speed I'm running. Up to 1433Mhz bro! I found 1238mv boots and completes tests at 1433Mhz. Max RPM 3667rpm, Max Temp 80C, Shutdown 88C, Hot Spot 80C. Just as mine does, it'll shoot up to 80C while fans spool up and throttle. Until fans spool up after a couple minutes it'll perform like a champ.

@pok123 I lined you up with an ultra nice bios. Max 1000Mhz core, 1500Mhz memory Delimited with max temp 67C, Shutdown 88C, Hot Spot 67C. Along with max fan RPM 2888rpm. Same here, it'll shoot up to 67C nearly instantly and throttle until fans spool up and maintain 1000Mhz DeLimited with no more than 67C.

Beat_RX470_1433Mhz_1797Mhz_DeLimit.zip 111k .zip file


RobNitro-XFX-RX480-1433Mhz-DeLimited.zip 110k .zip file


POK123_RX470_1000Mhz_1500Mhz_DeLimit.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## ziXs

Hey chris, you are doing an amazing job on RX480 .
I am also good at these technical things, but now i can`t just get that freetime to spend and optimize the RX480 BIOS and performance as overexhausted from work..

I am uploading my stock ASUS DUAL RX480 8GB Samsung chips.

Please note that:

-my temps are normally higher due to using mATX case and the VGA is running a bit higher temps ( Max Core Temp -80 and Max VRM Temp -90 )
-my core clock is 100% stable at 1360mhz and memory running 1750 straps on 2000mhz
-no added voltage-
-Max Fan Speed -3600 rpm, but it`s just loud over 60% so you can set it as per yours

Thank you very much and waiting to check your changes and tips onto the bios









Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*@ziXs* Thanks man. Yeah I take your VRM is too hot, 90C. I had to accommodate for that temperature deviation with Fan RPM, until the VRM temperature is corrected (Easily 30-40C reduction possible). What I did was make you a couple BIOS to see how each performs. I'd recommend tearing the card down and working over the VRM pad as I did. Before that Warranty will be of any use, for this particular instance.

Characteristics : Clear 1-2 minute spin up, and for you with max 3888rpm. It will take up to 3 minutes to spin up, although that's all it takes. Let it spin up on each bios and over time they will perform quite well. All Power DeLimited, so each temperature max is what the Core & VRM possibly will instantly zap to. Until 3 minutes later when fans spin up, and clocks come out to play. With these BIOS, The Hotter You Go : The Faster You Go.









ZiXs_ASUS_RX480_1433Mhz_2266Mhz_DeLimit_3888rpm_Max_67C.zip 110k .zip file


ZiXs_ASUS_RX480_1433Mhz_2266Mhz_DeLimit_3888rpm_Max_77C.zip 110k .zip file


ZiXs_ASUS_RX480_1433Mhz_2266Mhz_DeLimit_3888rpm_Max_84C.zip 110k .zip file


*@Zorgon* Here ya go. Same as above but better matched to your GPU.

Zorgon_RX470_1267Mhz_1667Mhz_DeLimit_67C_2888RPM.zip 111k .zip file


Zorgon_RX470_1267Mhz_1667Mhz_DeLimit_84C_2888RPM.zip 111k .zip file


Zorgon_RX470_1333Mhz_1667Mhz_DeLimit_67C_2888RPM.zip 111k .zip file


Zorgon_RX470_1333Mhz_1667Mhz_DeLimit_84C_2888RPM.zip 111k .zip file


If you don't want to buy proper material. You could just fix the stock pad material.


----------



## ziXs

Wooow, just wow, amazing and very fast response.
Chris, once i finish my really heavy tasks at my work, i will try to assist you and cooperate with you so we can even go further to improve the RX480 performance.
I will give it a try for every single bios and run multiple benchmarks, because for sure these cards are frequency-thermal- related throttling.

Well, my card is brand new and does have a VRM heatsinks with thermal pads, closer to the DisplayPort and HDMI ports. Without removing the stock heatsink and use a custom cooling, the VRM`s are now covered from the stock heatsink.

This is a very similar photo of a card looking close to mine.



Update: Jumped over your third bios ZiXs_ASUS_RX480_1433Mhz_2266Mhz_DeLimit_3888rpm_Max_84C.zip 110k .zip file

I restored the memory clock back to 2000mhz as it is unstable over 2050.
Also i restored the GPU voltage to default as 1.23 is very high and i can o/c through MSI AB and set a software voltage rather than in bios.

Haven`t run any performance benchmarks but the VRM temps are better even though the room temperature is higher, the GPU temps almost remain the same as before, around 68 max ingame and 80 in FireStrike.
Will test further but this BIOS looks as an improvement.

So far, great job from you. Thanks a lot.


----------



## chris89

@ziXs Thanks man and your welcome. Great results. That picture is only 1360mhz. It should be possible to run it up to 1433mhz/ 1238mv, but since the temperature limits are set it'll dial back to your cards thermally stable clock automatically. So it's basically just overhead up to 1433Mhz core.

Sure man, I found 1433Mhz/ 1238mv is the max basically stable. It can boot to 1466Mhz but isn't stable in game at 4k at this voltage.

Here I like to do hops of 33Mhz. I believe you can do 1433Mhz at 1238mv. It's only a couple millivolts higher than stock 65288 of stock 1.231v I saw up to 1407Mhz. Plus ram 2066Mhz.

ZiXs_ASUS_RX480_1433Mhz_2066Mhz_DeLimit_3888rpm_Max_84C.zip 110k .zip file


Here's Tomb Raider 2013 4k Ultimate with Triple Buffer on - High texture filtering AMD setting AMD Optimized Tesselation.

As you can see it doesn't even need to run that fast to maintain over 30fps on this game at 4k. The 1433Mhz is just there if needed, which it helps in otherwise "laggy" cutscene's. I can't tell a difference, it runs beautifully, even faster than 390x at 1250mhz. Way less power consumption, like 180 watts DeLimited 1433Mhz. I have set Max Temp to 80, shutdown 88C, hot spot 80C. Max fan 3667rpm. Sensitivity may be best at 0, only 100 rpm per second increase so slower to spool up but maybe less noisy. I don't know I use headphones and 3667rpm isn't heard. At this max temp I can probably do with 2888rpm. However if set to 84C Max Temp, 88C shutdown, 84C hot spot. The fps would go up a lot but I like these temperatures a lot. As I predicted 11w/m K matches the Core temp for VRM.


----------



## ziXs

Thanks for making the new BIOS.

But as i can see form GPU-Z, the GPU Vcore max is 1.1375 and i would like to keep up with stock voltages, even if i can`t reach 1433mhz but 1400 for example.
Or, atleast i would like to be hovering around the stock voltages, and to not go higher than 1.175 Vcore.

The card can`t keep 1433mhz with 1.238v and throttles i believe because of the high power draw and can`t keep up 1433 constantly, downclocking to 1266-1290 mhz.


----------



## chris89

Did you try 1433mhz? Stock voltage is a "Range" it isn't one particular number at all... It's anything between 0.800 volts to 1.231 volts... Based on clock it will use any voltage in that range up to 1407Mhz. I hear ya, one might feel worried to go to 1433mhz or some such but you have nothing to worry about. With Max Temperature and Shutdown at 84C, 88C no damage is allowed to occur. However if tried on Stock BIOS, your card might go up in a cloud of smoke in minutes... haha 105 to 109 Degrees Celsius stock. They say yeah there meant to run way up over 120 Degrees Celsius and it's ideal to run them until they're Molten Glowing Plastic and Silicon. I suppose if you prefer bad cards then yeah run them up to 120C. haha

The reason why it throttle's is not "Power Limits" or "High Power Draw" at all. Has nothing to do with "Power". It has to do with the "Temperature Of Components On The PCB".

The Higher you set the Max Temperature, and Hot Spot Temperature. The Higher the clock will go because it is allowed to let the components become hotter.

So it will still go to 1433Mhz, up until any one component on the PCB hits call it 84-88C. So you base your "Performance" on "How Hot Do You Want It To Go". The Higher the clock, the hotter the card regardless of a power limit on these BIOS. Power Limit is meaningless at this point. It's all about temperature here.

I suppose the Power Limit isn't totally meaningless once you control and throttle components temperature, it dials back the Power Draw. So in a way it's doing the same thing as a Power Limit Directly. It just lets the User Experience be Way Better with power limit max, and Clocks controlled via component temperature rather. Far safer operation as well.


----------



## ziXs

Well, something went wrong while flashing the bios and gave ERROR 016 or 021 with atiflash.
I restart the computer and there is no screen appearing till then.
Started up the computer with the integrated drivers, flashed the RX 480 default bios, uninstalled, reinstalled drivers but still no chance- there isn`t any screen even on POST, but i do see the drivers are installed correctly and the card is detectable..


----------



## chris89

By the way, running the 480 DeLimited, is nearly the performance of 1.5 RX 480! With Dual DeLimited 480's it's like having 3-way Crossfire 480's! Huge difference.









Comparing this RX 480 8GB to my 390X 8GB. It uses less than 1/2 as much power and performs better at 4k. Running the ram from 256GB/s to 290GB/s made the difference between the 390X & RX 480. I love the RX 480, hahahahaha.












































Yeah sorry bud haha I forgot to mention you have to mod the new drivers or just use *WHQL 16.9.2* for modding the bios.

Not to mention before every flash, to everyone. Please close all applications in the taskbar including MSI and HWInfo, among all GPU Apps. Right Click ATIWinFlash.exe v274 or newer (Open As Administrator). Proceed with flash. Be patient, don't click anything. Complete. Restart.

Furthermore, if you receive an error on flash. Do not restart. Please proceed to flash Ellesmere.rom original, Complete, then don't restart, flash modded bios. If you keep receiving errors on modded BIOS. The modded bios is corrupt, and will need to be made fresh again from scratch with valid Checksum.

Under certain uncommon circumstances it will say Rom Already Installed or Error Reading Rom. With these errors, the correct procedure is flash original Ellesmere.rom original bios file back to correct Same Bios Rom Already Installed or whatever the error is. If it says Error Reading from Rom & your Bios is not corrupt yet just restart. If the flash "FAILS" (Because of HWInfo or GPUz or MSI being open), flash original Ellesmere.rom original backup to correct, then flash to new modded bios and then restart.

If your current bios is corrupt, (Unlikely able to reach desktop on corrupted bios) possibly try CRU Restart64.exe to restart the driver within windows. Or try Log Off, then Restart64.exe and then try again.


----------



## chris89

Sorry guy's I was stable yesterday, and now today it's kind of not wanting to spool up the fan in time for stability. It keeps crashing.

Working on a solution hahaha I'll find out what's going on. It's this Polaris fan controller which is a pain. If only AMD uses the 390X fan controller on the next cards. That would work way better.

Fan type '0' and max temp 84C, Min 32C, Medium 67C, High 84C. Fan min 20%, Fan max 67%.

As far as the true characteristics of "Fan Sensitivity" goes it's unique. At value 0, it rises slower as if the value were say 65000. No real noticeable difference between these values. Above 65333, the fan rises slowly yet once the core hits 75C. The fan begins to spin back down while Core rises in temperature, not ideal.

So there is a correlation between Fan "Max RPM" & Sensitivity. It's not certain what this value means in particular.

The best way to bring stability is to lower the "Max & Hot Spot" to say 78C. So once the fan sensitivity value call it 65200, will rise to level out the core at 75C minimizing throttling conditions.

With 1433Mhz, it was unstable even at 1233Mhz with Max Temp 84C, Shutdown 88C, Hot Spot 84C. So I think the best way is to lower Max Temp & Hot Spot to 78C. So it can deal with the slow spin up of the turbo fan. So once it does spin up it will perform more stable.


----------



## Mgrandy

love the 4K picks just got me a sap Radeon nitro rx460 4gb.
Coming from a 4gb 750ti windforce it feels alot smoother and a step up etc with the 896 sp. is it worth unlocking for the 1024?

i have my file setup RX460NitroUnlock
Non-WHQL-Win7-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-16.11.5-Nov25

that all i need. atm im running 1600x900 60 fps on fallout 4 runs smooth as. going to benchmark gtav soon


----------



## chris89

*@Mgrandy* Cool dude yeah me too, 4k screenshots are awesome. By the way yes it's well worth going to 1024. Let me work up a recipe on the bios for ya. Will report back.

By the way you either need to mod the new drivers or use WHQL 16.9.2 to work with Unlocked BIOS or modded BIOS.

1250Mhz Core 1797Mhz Memory DeLimited 67C Max 2667rpm

Close all apps in taskbar msi, hwinfo etc. Right click open Atiwinflash.exe as administrator.. open .rom .. flash complete restart... must have modded driver or 16.9.2 whql for it to work.









atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file


Mgrandy_nitro_unlocked_rx460_4gb.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

I'd advise against Thermeez. Although in some instance it can yield the highest scores I've ever seen. Highly experimental stuff. What occurred is fairly scientific. It appeared to be an thermoelectric anomaly, at the expense of the laced Aluminium Oxide within the Ceramic Putty. If only they made it without this conductor would it be safe to use. I got lucky.

By the way, the card is easily capable of way more than this score. Some how I had outperformed all 20 VRM, on just 3 contacting. Which all the other 17 were throttled. Using Thermeez. Trust me when I say, no you do not want to try this. Let's just leave it at that. If possible, Graphite Panasonic PGS 2,000W/m K phase changing 1.5-2mm thickness would be more proper.

Ideally would be to use 390x style metallic vrm modules. Add a tiny amount of visious solder, which when fully seated and tightened down. It could simply be heated up to bind the VRM to the heatsink. That would achieve the pinnacle of performance. I could see it hitting well over 20,000 GFX points. Most likely it could just pull numbers no card had ever seen using that approach. By changing it to full copper heatsink assembly one-piece, and using copper spreaders on all VRM. Binding the copper to copper without an agent, just copper to copper bond. It could probably pull over 50,000 points. Which would require timely precision engineering to separate yet bind the electrical current through the spreader. This would be a lot of fun to test and engineer, though a fairly orderly project budget would be in order. hahahaha

15,819 points


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

can you show me the validated result from Fire Strike, i'm asking because i'm wondering what am I doing wrong. My RX is water cooled, i have achived 1480/2100 with uber timings @ 1.3v and my best score on February drivers was 15700 graphic points, now with March drivers release i'm scoring only 15400 on the same core and mem freq but i do not bother about that, all games are smooth.

I see that you can score even higher with 1430 mhz on core, do mem freq impact score so much? Do you check mem errors in HWinfo64? Did you change some graphic settings in custom run?

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18861541


----------



## chris89

Actually I was at 1416Mhz to get that score. Yeah memory at 2266mhz helps a lot and yes I saw errors, about 70. All on 1.233mv.

Well it isn't validated online, all bios mods on 16.9.2 whql. Firestrike Default 1080p runs. Just set defaults at 1080p for test 1,2.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hello gyus, it's been a while i'm working on OC my XFX GTR RX480

Stock bios i was stuck at 1475/2000 with +50PL and + 100mv Vcore. (which was dropped to +96mv after being applied via MSI AB.)

i flashed the updated ASUS RX480 by Elmor found here : http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=159229&page=2

The bios as well as said here is claimed to have the vcore unlocked to 1.4v

Here is my try with the bios

I did go further, but i was not able to go as high as 1.4v vcore (just for quick and dirty OC tries i'm using the stress test included in GPU-Z.)



How can you go up to 1.4v ? Is it my fault ? i don't know, i'm kinda new on AMD side ^^


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

What is your score in OCLmembench with memory set to 1266?


----------



## Mgrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@Mgrandy* Cool dude yeah me too, 4k screenshots are awesome. By the way yes it's well worth going to 1024. Let me work up a recipe on the bios for ya. Will report back.
> 
> By the way you either need to mod the new drivers or use WHQL 16.9.2 to work with Unlocked BIOS or modded BIOS.
> 
> 1250Mhz Core 1797Mhz Memory DeLimited 67C Max 2667rpm
> 
> Close all apps in taskbar msi, hwinfo etc. Right click open Atiwinflash.exe as administrator.. open .rom .. flash complete restart... must have modded driver or 16.9.2 whql for it to work.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mgrandy_nitro_unlocked_rx460_4gb.zip 110k .zip file


Thx very much, yea I'm going to do some more reading while I figure out my kernel power failure last night. So this will go into my "one day" folder along with the "when I get 4k TV folder " lol. Great pics and rep for the files. Still can't see why they would lock us out of the extra, but nice none the less


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mgrandy*
> 
> Thx very much, yea I'm going to do some more reading while I figure out my kernel power failure last night. So this will go into my "one day" folder along with the "when I get 4k TV folder " lol. Great pics and rep for the files. Still can't see why they would lock us out of the extra, but nice none the less


Your welcome. Yeah I couldn't image what the RX 460 performance would be like DeLimited, though only on the Sapphire 460 can Delimited be done. Since it has VRM cooling...

It's also setup so the core never leaves 67C, although VRM will rise. So it's important we choose the right fan profile. Since it's a cooler 67C max allowed core temperature it will not achieve maximum performance before the fan is able to reduce load to 65C core. So it can bump up the clocks to full speed while maintaining under 67C. Which requires fan RPM. I hope I have your bios setup right.

Please post screenshots in game and thoughts.


----------



## xrelic

Hey chris89 could you take a look at my bios from my nitro rx480 from sapphire its supposed to run @1306 from stock but most of the time is way below this more like 1000-1160 or so i have tried a few things by using msi afterburner but the card does not seem to register any power limit increase at all if anything it seems like it does not take it into account

originalEllesmere.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

I would like for someone to take a look at these bios or point me in the direction for better ones. I run crossfire MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB's and trying all 3 different bios seem to not get the same performance as others with a similar build. I have a FX 8370 at 4.8Ghz water cooled super clean case with excellent airflow but at 4k the top card always maxes out temp and thermal throttles. I also seem to have issues with power consumption or something along those lines where there's just a lot of ups and down with power and usage but this is not in every game. Anyways here are the bios only 3 official ones I could find. I can't seem to upload them but here's a link to them https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?manufacturer=MSI&model=RX+480


----------



## chris89

Feel free


















































*
Am I Horrible At This Bios Thing? HaHa*
*
@Beat@Galder@jeztur2003@Mgrandy@pok123@robnitro@xrelic@ziXs@Zorgon@nolive721
*

Beat_RX470_1376Mhz_1233MV_1797Mhz_77C_Max_84C_Shutdown_DeLim.zip 111k .zip file


Galder_RX470_1376Mhz_1233mv_1797Mhz_DeLimit_77C_Max_84C_Shut.zip 112k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667rpm.zip 110k .zip file


Mgrandy_nitro_unlocked_rx460_4gb_1376Mhz_1233mv_1797Mhz.zip 110k .zip file


POK123_1000Mhz_57C_84C_57C.zip 110k .zip file


RobNitro_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file


Xrelic_1376Mhz_1797Mhz_Sapp.Nitro_480_4GB_DeLimit_77C.zip 111k .zip file


ZiXs_1376MHZ_2067MHZ_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file


Zorgon_1267MHZ_1797MHZ_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 111k .zip file


NoLive721_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

I see you uploaded a bios for me and I'm thankful is that supposed to be the fan rpm? The msi gaming x doesn't go that high right?


----------



## chris89

Cool dude yeah, sure will. Yes sure is quiet by stock, far too hot. This way it'll be like a new card possibly if vrm doesn't overheat. Far faster than had been intended to run, I might add.









It's like removing the gigantic cement block under the throttle. Like pulling the restrictor plate off a go-kart or nascar. Like an engine that is only developing peak power at 2,333rpm. Surely just low speed cruise rpm. Lay the throttle down about 57.1% more to the floor to be precise and simply let it eat. haha


----------



## jeztur2003

Awesome it's my understanding I need to use a specific driver in order for this to work I'm currently on 17.2.1 whql cause I had issues with virtual super resolution at 2k and 4k on the latest drivers 17.3.3 anyways could you point me in the right direction for drivers or modding current drivers I'd prefer to not go back to far cause I'm currently playing ghost recon and on earlier drivers the game doesn't work.


----------



## chris89

atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file


Win10x64 : http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064&rev=16.9.2
Win7x64 : http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%207%20-%2064&rev=16.9.2


----------



## jeztur2003

Ok I appreciate the help gonna flash the custom bios DDU install older driver and will report back with some benches and temps. Thanks again!


----------



## chris89

Your welcome. excited about results.


----------



## jeztur2003

well not good news everything installed fine bios and drivers. I monitored with afterburner just opened it and didn't adjust anything. The clocks dropped several times on valley bench and had some big freezes. This is in crossfire should i disable ulps again with afterburner and should i add +50 power?


----------



## chris89

Great, it worked at least. No need to add more power, it's DeLimited. Meaning Unlimited Power Limit. Which is guided by the Temperature maximum allowed. If you monitor your VRM in HWinfo v546 we can have a better idea if it can handle setting 84C, 88C, 84C. Even 88C, 88C, 88C for the highest performance and potential for overheat VRM.

Yeah I forgot to mention it will take a couple minutes for the fans to spool up to 3667rpm. Up until then it'll appear to "lag". The stock temp is 109C, so 77C will throttle until the fan spools up and cools below 77C. The 77C limit, is just for precautions to start. If we were to set Max Temp, Shutdown, Hotspot to 84 to 88C. It will run all out to that temperature and throttle much later, by then the fan's had just began to spool up so it won't be as noticeable the transition from hot to cool and from slow to fast...


----------



## jeztur2003

ok I ran heaven since it lasts longer than valley here's the results my overclock is down to 4.6 on cpu for the time being didn't want to push it while trying to test this. Also wanted to add in logging it states 2726 rpm is 99% of the fan speed that's why i was asking earlier. These are not the blower style msi just to be clear they are the gaming x with twin frozr fans and backplate.


results.CSV 141k .CSV file


----------



## jeztur2003

Here's trying to run shadow of mordor 4k which usually averages over 50fps now it's only around 20.

results.CSV 128k .CSV file


----------



## jeztur2003

So took it upon myself to mod your bios and set the 84,88,84 ran heaven and performance is better but still a bunch of throttling here's the bench result and the hwinfo i only changed those 3 is there something else i can do?


results.CSV 110k .CSV file


----------



## jeztur2003

What's a good vrm temp I ran shadow of mordor 4k for about 10 minutes fps stayed around 20 due to throttling card never went over 72 fans were maxed and vrm peak was 75.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Feel free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Am I Horrible At This Bios Thing? HaHa*
> *
> @Beat@Galder@jeztur2003@Mgrandy@pok123@robnitro@xrelic@ziXs@Zorgon@nolive721
> *
> 
> Beat_RX470_1376Mhz_1233MV_1797Mhz_77C_Max_84C_Shutdown_DeLim.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Galder_RX470_1376Mhz_1233mv_1797Mhz_DeLimit_77C_Max_84C_Shut.zip 112k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667rpm.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Mgrandy_nitro_unlocked_rx460_4gb_1376Mhz_1233mv_1797Mhz.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> POK123_1000Mhz_57C_84C_57C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> RobNitro_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Xrelic_1376Mhz_1797Mhz_Sapp.Nitro_480_4GB_DeLimit_77C.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> ZiXs_1376MHZ_2067MHZ_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Zorgon_1267MHZ_1797MHZ_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> NoLive721_1376Mhz_2067Mhz_77C_84C_77C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file


Ty chris89 ill give this a try hopefully it works out will let you know


----------



## xrelic

My rx480 bricked after i flashed it with this is there a way to recover?


----------



## jeztur2003

Can't figure it out set 88,88,88 and I have one card still dropping clock and voltage the other one is staying pegged now it says vrm hit 79 but both card temps never went over 76 it's like the one card just doesn't get a consistent power feed like the other one does. I should mention I have a 2 month old 1000w psu so power shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## jeztur2003

Turns out didn't have profile enabled for shadow of mordor so here is quite a few minutes running in 4k have your bios set to 88,88,88 and the top card is just getting low volts and clocks the other card is great stays pegged fps average over 50 now but what's the deal with the low volts and speed on the one card btw temp never went over 77 on top card vrm peaked at 79.

results.CSV 84k .CSV file


----------



## Mgrandy

yea ill post some pics, been installing and testing out some fps on a wide range of games. soon as im happy with the current fps you cant be sure ill be upgrading my bios

really im getting.
planetside 2 med 1600x900 = 50-60 fps high cpu/gpu game
high 1600x900 = 30-40 fps
fallout 4 high = 50 fps high gpu
city skylines high = 30-50 fps high cpu game.

along with the 6 pin connector, a few different rx versions had without the 6 pin add on and i figured if ever i was overclocking this was a must. so i spent the extra £5 for the sap with the 6pin b4 even realizing that this could be done. because of my lower resolutions 4-5 fps wont make that much odds in game as all seems stable at these fps -low rss settings what i was impressed with was planet side 2 this game has been my undoing going from amd A4 to A10 6800k to fx9370 and now it feels more than stable. along the lines of the card the 750ti 4g ddr5 was less noisy and from bog standard settings. i can tell there is a slight upgrade compared to the 750ti and overall the fps seem to be more stable overall.

anyway thanks for your help ur a super star. hopefully my rma 750ti comes back soon and i can do some compares with another card of the same stature.


----------



## Tobiman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xrelic*
> 
> My rx480 bricked after i flashed it with this is there a way to recover?


Can you boot up with igpu?


----------



## jeztur2003

So i've had to set both cards clocks down to 1200 in order to get no clock drops.


----------



## jeztur2003

What I've done now is used the official msi .153 bios set 999 on the 3 power options left everything else stock and bam 1303 solid 100% gpu usage through 1080p to 4k benches and games problem with these cards are they aren't being fed enough mv in crossfire. You have to unleash the beasts let them draw what they want to and then figure out how to deal with temps.


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobiman*
> 
> Can you boot up with igpu?


i put my 970 in and i am able to see the card under device manager but i wont display anything on 2 monitor screen at all

device.jpg 58k .jpg file


----------



## Mgrandy

you have installed 16.2.9 or what ever it is driver v ? ive heard that cards wont respond to any other been digitally signed. lets hope it aint a dead card. its usually a bad idea to flash 1 card while another is in so dont try this if you think its corrupted bios unless you take oither out. been as how the card shows up its doubtful it is this althou im no expert on gpu bios i have done a number of roid bios/kernel mods. if you feel confident you can flash the 400 without affecting the 960 then by al means flash the bios back to the orignal and try again. just what ever you do dont flash your 960 with the ati bios eek


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mgrandy*
> 
> you have installed 16.2.9 or what ever it is driver v ? ive heard that cards wont respond to any other been digitally signed. lets hope it aint a dead card. its usually a bad idea to flash 1 card while another is in so dont try this if you think its corrupted bios unless you take oither out. been as how the card shows up its doubtful it is this althou im no expert on gpu bios i have done a number of roid bios/kernel mods


i can see the card in atiflash i can even flash back to stock but idk if what gpuz saved or atiflash saved was a good stock bios or not cause


----------



## Loladinas

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mgrandy*
> 
> you have installed 16.2.9 or what ever it is driver v ? ive heard that cards wont respond to any other been digitally signed. lets hope it aint a dead card. its usually a bad idea to flash 1 card while another is in so dont try this if you think its corrupted bios unless you take oither out. been as how the card shows up its doubtful it is this althou im no expert on gpu bios i have done a number of roid bios/kernel mods. if you feel confident you can flash the 400 without affecting the 960 then by al means flash the bios back to the orignal and try again. just what ever you do dont flash your 960 with the ati bios eek


Mate, you don't need to use the old driver. Just use the AMD pixel clock patcher. It's literally the first thing in the first post of this thread.


----------



## chris89

Xrelic, do u have a spare GPU laying around? One with Integrated video and an option to set Internal GPU as Primary Boot Device?

What's the word on the card? Boot up from Post Black Screen? That's strange for sure man. If needed u can Skype me pm.

By the way if a card is Throttling when either the VRM or Core at not anywhere near the Max Temp... Other chips are hitting the Temp Limit...

So only real option is buy reference or down clock... Plus Stock 65288 voltage is perfectly enough, thinking it needs more voltage isn't the case here. It will always supply it with enough voltage at any clock up to 1407Mhz... Throttling will occur when Chips and Components hit the Max Temp...

I suppose I'll make new bios with stock voltage... let's start slow.. Very slow at least to start..

Who needs a bios Revision so I don't just make all 10 all over again? hahaha


----------



## Mgrandy

like i said i aint a gpu/ bios expert nor an amd graphic expert for that matter. still have way to much reading on that front before i try the likes. ether one i would imagine that saved would be fine to flash back too its just different programs doing the same job. its usually a good sign when it reads the device and more on a bad flash or bios that was at fault

but yes he gets black screen, very suspect


----------



## chris89

xrelic, it's always best to use the original bios that actually came on the card. If you venture off using other bios that never came on the card, issues can arise.

If you see the card, find your original bios you dumped and your sure it's the original backup. Flash that. Then send it to me haha

I wanna make it run right for ya guy's but only the reference card can handle no-throttling on the big end. I want to find the proper clock speeds for un-touched card. So that's what I'll be doing. Just to see what the card can do without touching anything except the mounting bracket/ exhaust grill.

It's clear reference is the best here since I am hitting such awesome performance numbers.

So maybe we will need to start off DeLimited 1267Mhz and see if it can handle that clock without throttle and move up from there... Until we find the clock that throttles, and then back off the clock 33Mhz for stability. DeLimited means 1267Mhz will use as much power as it needs, meaning it could still cause components on the PCB to hit temperature limit and throttle if fan speed isn't high enough. It will supply it the voltage it needs, and it doesn't need more voltage or anything.

The BIOS will auto-adjust more or less voltage according to max and hotspot temperatures, along with clocks.

There are quite a few chips that aren't cooled which hit this limit causing throttling so if you want better performance would need to break down the card. Or dial back clocks on DeLimited power.

Anyway, lmk


----------



## xrelic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Xrelic, do u have a spare GPU laying around? One with Integrated video and an option to set Internal GPU as Primary Boot Device?
> 
> What's the word on the card? Boot up from Post Black Screen? That's strange for sure man. If needed u can Skype me pm.
> 
> By the way if a card is Throttling when either the VRM or Core at not anywhere near the Max Temp... Other chips are hitting the Temp Limit...
> 
> So only real option is buy reference or down clock... Plus Stock 65288 voltage is perfectly enough, thinking it needs more voltage isn't the case here. It will always supply it with enough voltage at any clock up to 1407Mhz... Throttling will occur when Chips and Components hit the Max Temp...
> 
> I suppose I'll make new bios with stock voltage... let's start slow.. Very slow at least to start..
> 
> Who needs a bios Revision so I don't just make all 10 all over again? hahaha


can i pm you?


----------



## chris89

Sure

Jeztur2003_1267Mhz_2067Mhz_80C-88C-80C.zip 110k .zip file


Xrelic_1267Mhz_1797Mhz_80C_88C_80C.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## pok123

@chris89 hey thanks for thinking of me with the new bios... is this one going to make the fan calm down a bit? lol I think my card ran fine with the mem clocked up to 1850, should we set the mem there permanently? will try the new bios tmw thanks!


----------



## chris89

@pok123

Your welcome yes I just made the card ultra quiet ... Its all about the temperature of other chips on pcb... gotta keep them cool...

Plus overclocking ram isn't advised if your card is not cooling the Memory Modules or VRM directly... As many are not... Can easily burn your card up in seconds literally...

So it's important to know if your card cools the Memory and VRM directly.... Reference RX 480 does all of this .. and does fine by stock but if u add the extra pads to memory VRM, Master Voltage Controller IC, and other metallic VRM... Then you can get insane numbers of it haha

*Realistic Do-able clocks*

4GB Cards (all of them) 1797Mhz max really no more is ideal

8GB Cards (non-reference) 2067Mhz maybe more with tons of errors (millions & millions)

8GB Cards (reference) 2267Mhz probably no more but maybe never tried... only 70 errors at this clock


----------



## Mgrandy

here one on the sap rx 460 4gb stock, planetside 2 1600x900 med settings. fps in the top left corner althou this drops to 40 fps in big war times of like 100+ vehicles and air etc but to keep at 60 fps it does well.


----------



## robnitro

Thanks Chris, I'm not stable with either. 1.23 v for 1376 doesn't work, I can do 1330 at this voltage and not crash.
I swear my chip sucks.... low temps below 70, running 1.15 sometimes can't even pass the default 1288 load is low, like 70w normal vsync gaming, it will randomly bsod.
As soon as I drop the top clock to 1260 or 1270 it works fine. So pretty much the stupid factory overclock is not stable on this garbage asic chip. And it still says 65.1 despite having changed my psu. It's funny it says my asic quality is higher than 5% of the cards in database. That means 95% of cards have better asic. What junk! It's like the lowest binned part. Meanwhile guys are doing 1280 easy on way lower volts!

This XFX RS rx480 is garbage... I should rma it but they might say it passes if they don't run the stressing games that make it bsod. then what are those jerks going to do, send me back the same crap card? SO ANNOYED.... because its factory overclocked and can't even stay stable at that!! And their RMA policy sucks because they have to test it, while I wait. I liked gigabyte they had a good advanced rma process... pay , get card, send back old one get a refund. I'm not even sure doing a RMA is worth it. Just again, pissed that their "factory OC" is unstable at the bare limit...


----------



## chris89

RobNitro_1267Mhz_Try_It.zip 110k .zip file


Your welcome robnitro.

Try this it's stock voltage : 1267mhz core : 2000mhz memory : stock 65288 voltage : 88 Watts Limit/Max & 88 Current Ampere Max : 80C Max/ Hotspot : Shutdown 88C.

Reduced low end clocks so the low end voltages will use less voltage...

BTW - My xfx 460 dual fan had ASIC 50%, literally 50%... but it did fine at 1267Mhz, not delimited though... The VRM would get hot. After I dialed in the fan it would load out 63C and run perfectly.

XFX RX 480 RS looks like reference so its most likely the VRM is overheating since it uses that ultra low quality vrm material... but VRM material no one uses the good stuff... Only 290X saw Fujipoly 17w/m K but the application is horrible and VRM hit 100C ...

XFX RS 480 has 14 Core VRM compared to AMD Reference 20 Core VRM... So each VRM takes on more load, therefore is way hotter than Reference. Take 20 divided by 14, that's 42.86% more load per VRM than reference. Meaning the VRM is 42.86% hotter at all times... Need epic thermal material/ performance or a jet turbine blower and maybe a freezer to throw the gpu in on a 10 foot long PCIe Extension hahahahaha Teasing ... Or Use My BIOS and be Happy









So it looks like XFX uses really high quality PCB components, it's just their "GAP" between the VRM heatsink and VRM is too much. Not to mention VRM Pad of Low Thermal Conductivity and Way Too thick meaning thermal resistance and lots of it. Thinner pad has less thermal resistance etc etc I've gone over this a million times.. thermals is like the easiest part of engineering and is Eagerly overlooked and rushed like Thermals are nothing of importance.

Thermals are #1... Or the card will be thought of as Junk...

So it takes Patience plus High Quality material to yield solid thermal performance.


----------



## robnitro

I'll try later, working on figuring out why one of my injectors died on my car









I doubt it's the VRM's because it can bsod at the lightest load, like I was sitting at a rest stage in dirt rally, using 50 watts or so and got a BSOD. I didn't know at first just saw my computer rebooted!

Once I put the max to 1270 it didn't do it anymore even when I loaded it up and HOT with occt. So this basically is my crap core limit. Is it worth to rma, I don't know.

Just so you know when I first got it, I couldn't get occt error free past 1275 or so 1.175. I was annoyed but hey occt is hardcore (even more than furmark). Only after 2 months or so it started to bsod in normal low load apps. So the chip is a dud and occt knew it way before!
Oh and today, it's still stable in occt even hot, high load 1270 1.175. But since factory is 1.15 and 1288, thats unacceptable, their own clocks are unstable. I wonder how many more people face these issues and think it's the driver, etc!


----------



## Mgrandy

heres what ya need chris lol http://www.frozencpu.com/products/13091/ex-vap-20/Cooler_Express_2013_Design_Super_Evaporator_CPU_GPU_Cooling_Unit_w_Upgraded_Socket_Kit_-_All_Sockets_478_754_775_1155_1156_1366_2011_939_940_AM2_Xeon_CE-48-D-1C-1G.html?tl=g30c367


----------



## chris89

@Mgrandy haha that thing could probably handle 500 watts of cpu power

@robnitro yeah BSOD happens because the default temps on the default bios are well over 100 degrees celsius.

If you have always had BSODs on always running stock BIOS Temperatures, then if you remain using stock BIOS temperatures all BSODs will remain.

We can only avoid BSODs if we reduce these temperatures, to levels at which no BSOD occurs...

Depends on your BSOD if it's atikmdag.sys or a Specific AMD BSOD then we can point at the Radeon. If it's something else like Thread Stuck in process chain yada yada yada. Could be lacking memory module timings or memory errors occuring.

Try IntelBurnTest at 128 threads, max memory usage. Run it through 3 passes (up to 10min per pass). If it does not succeed on 3 measley passes then you have memory errors in system memory or corrupt sector bit in HDD or faulty secotor bit in I/O devices ie HDD/SSD. Run Windows Memory Test "Start type Memory Test" and Run full Disk check correcting Sectors... It can't be done properly in Windows 10. Only Windows 7 corrects the sectors properly. Windows 10 just glazes over quickly in a hurry fixing pretty much nothing in the couple minutes it takes. Full Disk Check takes hours and makes a big difference if the drive was filled.

What I would recommend is using "Electrical Contact Cleaner & Air Duster" and a perfectly clean toothbrush. Clean each DIMM Memory modules slot so the "Gold/ Copper" contacts shine. Also use Electrical Contact Cleaner in the CPU Socket if AMD? Heck do the same for intel (Contact cleaner on pins brush with the Grain not against Obviously lightly). Clean all contacts on the Modules and Slots for CPU and the CPU itself. Make sure contact is so flawless.

Since I have had recently issues with my other xeon on the riser... The riser cuts out every so often... First it was dust in the Memory Module slots, now dust/ dirt in the Riser connection itself. So I need to do the same to use all 24 threads and 48 gigabytes of ram.

This "Dust or Dirt" is not visible to the eye, you cannot see the dirt or dust. Yet the connection is not there. So cleaning will ensure a proper operational connection.


----------



## jeztur2003

Hey chris here's results with your new bios top card is still undervolting and downclocking I'd like to add I noticed the original .153 bios temp settings are 90,94,105 if i use those bios and only change the tdp,tdc,max power to 999 then it will run 1303 core 2000 mem like intended but the voltage has some high spikes vrms get hot but until it reaches 89 degrees both cards stay 1303 100 percent. Anyways here's some 4k time with shadow of mordor on your new bios with clocks and voltages still dropping on top card also this happens immediately regardless of temp.

results.CSV 145k .CSV file


----------



## chris89

a jpg screenshot would be helpful... yeah it's annoying that a bios simply can't be thrown on a card... a bios needs to be specifically designed for a specific brand and model of card...

I would need all the rx 480 cards to make bios for each .. that would be nightmare because only reference can hold top position as I know from testing.

Jeztur2003_1333mhz.zip 110k .zip file


Reference Visiontek can easily handle 1,407Mhz Core clock on stock voltage. Only because of Epic Reference VRM Cooling. Gap is nice, could perform better if knocked down to 0.25mm gap from 0.5mm gap. That 0.25mm, could be as much as 2-3,000 extra points. Gap is important. It's like if the Core had a 0.25mm gap between the core and heatsink... It wouldn't touch... Then to think you could transfer up to 220 watts through 5w/m k paste is not possible... Need No Gap Ideally... the VRM sits Flat on the heatsink with no pad in place... Place 0.25mm pad or thinner for VRM and have nearly perfect cooling on vrm... same for memory modules etc etc etc...









I had a 380X Sapphire Nitro and it had a huge VRM gap that made the VRM's overheat on a Continuous Basis, Always Overheating Under Load All The Time.

If only there was a 380X Reference available wouldn't have the issue but no Reference 380X Exists... Except in AMD's GPU Vault ... which for me is like a kid in a candy store










*Note To All AMD GPU Suppliers*

Have the fins Facing the Proper direction.. out of the back of the exhaust of the case not towards the PCIe slot etc. We don't want to dump all the heat inside the case, we need it to go out of the case.

Have no VRM gap at all.. provision no gap from heatsink to VRM so whatever cheap pad is used. Performance will be optimal regardless of material because of Compression the pad will merely be a "Bonding Agent".

They could even go even Cheaper and save more production cost by using Mass Bulk thermal glue. With no Gap from VRM to heatsink... Add a tiny dot to each vrm and bond it when screwing down... However many dots for as many VRM's as their are.

That's like 1 micro ounce of thermal glue needed when no gap exists. Which would cost $0.001 per GPU for VRM cooling and far superior VRM thermal performance as well... If they all went DeLimited, the cards would be unreal.


----------



## jeztur2003

hey chris heres shadow of mordor 4k with new bios still dropping clocks and volts on top card.


----------



## chris89

Try manually setting both GPU 1 & 2 fan to full speed and then test... What's the max rpm the fan can do? 2500rpm? I'm sure it should be able to do 3,000rpm.

It's normal to drop but how low? If the fan RPM is not enough to cool Hotspot then we only have the option to raise temperatures or lower max clocks. It's normal to throttle clocks when the Hotspot and Max Temp is hit.. 93C here.

Jeztur2003_1367mhz_2067Mhz_93C_93C_93C.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1267mhz_2067Mhz_93C_93C_93C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Yeah around 2500 24?? Temp isn't the issue the top card starts down clocking and undervolting immediately so setting the fan 100 percent will not effect this. The only thing that's seems to keep the top card at set clock is setting the temps to the original .153 bios of 90,94,105 but ofcourse it gets to hot then at 4k even with fans maxed 2500 on both cards.


----------



## jeztur2003

Ok just seen the new bios I'll test and report back. The top card would throttle down close to 1000


----------



## chris89

Yeah it's not the Monitorable temps that are the issue. They look fine. It's other components on the PCB that get too hot, I can point out which one's in particular. However not many are willing to break down their card to fix it.

So we have to raise the temperatures so the hot components are allowed to get real hot to hold a particular clock.

However at 1267Mhz, it should not throttle at 93C. It won't come near 93C on Core or VRM, other chips will see 93C and throttle possibly. Throttling occurs when these temperatures are reached on the PCB.

Which we cannot monitor these other chips that are this hot.

I outlined in YELLOW, the monitorable chips. The ones in RED are the chips that hit the Hotspot Temperature. Must be cooled with a Pad to heatsink contact to avoid throttling.

The front to the left side is Core VRM, rear 2 VRM is Memory VRM. Others are various hot chips.


----------



## jeztur2003

card crashed to desktop with device error on 1367 interestingly i set fans to 100 they spooled to 2700 and the clocks stayed 1367 and usage 100 till it crashed.


----------



## chris89

1267Mhz then


----------



## jeztur2003

Giving those a whirl now. That's the highest I've seen the fans go strange...


----------



## robnitro

IBT is fine, I even clocked to stock and ran ram at 1333. The bsod is from the ati driver. Maybe newer ones use more of the core.

I remember with the 7950, when there was a new update driver, some people with "stable" gpu oc, started to get crashes complaining the driver at fault. On mine, which passed occt errors 0 full load, I never had an issue.
What new drivers do is use different shader units combinations etc, so they might have been stable until the driver was more optimized and used more of the chip... getting better performance too...

It's this chip that is bottom barrel lol.
At least I can pull 150 watts and 1260 stable from it, no throttling at all








_
BTW, I found my problem injectors, 2 of em, argh BMW quality sucks- it's because they had leaky plastic covers... Anyway, hopefully this weekend I'll be able to swap em and recode them. It's a diesel that gets good mileage and hauls ass though. It can be chipped (bios modded lol) from 265hp to around 380 hp







_


----------



## chris89

Thats unreal robnitro haha yeah injector failure is a pain. Go OEM if not tuning. Aftermarket are often bad upon installation.


----------



## jeztur2003

1267 ran good then top card down clocked to 1184 at 79 degrees after about 5 minutes.


----------



## chris89

Jeztur2003_1067Mhz_2067Mhz_84C-88C-84C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Is that a joke 1067 lol I mean seriously if I have to run these at 1067 I may as well get rid of them. The voltage these msi cards are pulling is to demanding and causes way to much heat. I thought maybe we could figure something out with the 3 temps and the fan setting I don't even mind it running 100 percent to be able to do 4k gaming but if I have to downclock to 1067 then 4k becomes barely playable or not at all. With a single card on stock. 153 bios I can just use msi slide to 1360 +50 power and run it all day long with crossfire having to downclock to 1067 is just insane and not worth it.


----------



## chris89

Basically DeLimited means any given clock is able to use all the power it requires to pull the maximum amount of frames per second.

On Tomb Raider 2013, my 1433mhz bios would clock back to near 1000Mhz and still 35-60fps 4k ultimate 1 card on Tomb Raider 2013.

So the clock doesn't mean anything, it's about finding the clock at which is the limit of the VRM. Does that make sense?

So even DeLimited 1067Mhz could run better than a Limited 1360Mhz BIOS with 110C temperature limits. That's when the card melts, mind you.

So I would try out 1067Mhz first and then come back with details. The difference is not equal to the increase in clock. The difference is equal to the difference in temperature.

With DeLimited, we don't have to worry about Power Limits. The power limits are there because of the thermal design could not handle the card at full speed.

By going DeLimited, and clocking back to where that clock can tax out heavy load cool and fast is ideal.


----------



## jeztur2003

Ok will give a shot tomorrow I appreciate all the help.


----------



## chris89

Your welcome.

Keep in mind even if the card never left 1Ghz, that's 1,000Mhz. That's still 32 Billion Pixel's reliably every second, not to mention another 144 Billion Texel's reliably every second.

When at full tilt capacity of throughput for VRM temperature and 1Ghz, it could still hit over 200 watts at 4k.

If the game your playing has on screen 32 Billion pixel's and 144 Billion Texel's. One card at 1Ghz will do 32 frames per second at 4k for instance.

Add two cards and it turns that 32 Billion & 144 Billion, into 64 Billion & 288 Billion Every second. Giving the capacity for 64 frames per second if the pixel's on screen rendered amount to 64 Billion.

It's when the game throws out far more Pixel's Per Scene than the card is capable of every second that causes lag. Sometimes simple things like Level Of Detail can reduce the scene to the desired amount of Pixel's.


----------



## jeztur2003

Thanks for that rundown man







Ok so here's the results of your 1067 and they were good, very good I had every fan in my rig cranked doing all these tests just so you know.


----------



## jeztur2003

the top card never hit over 65 and the bottom 55 and as great as that is I did notice about almost 10 fps loss at 4k from say the 1367 bios that overheat the cards. OK I'm really going to bed this time LOL if you cook something up in your voodoo bag of bios wonders I'll test them out in the morning if you think this is the pinnacle of my crossfire config then i'll leave it be. Thanks. Goodnight.


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

I cant agree with you, i cant confirm that what you wrote about temperatures of RX. I took your PCB picture and put some numbers to make it easier to explaind.



temperatures of numbers 2,3,4,5,6 are reltively cold 50-max 60 celsius degrees. Operating temeperature of this components is irrelevant in perspective of stability or overclocking capacity. You can put as big radiator as you can fit on this chips but you will gain nothing.

VRM - number 1 - overheating of this component is very characteristic. If VRM will reach measurable temperature of 115 C degrees (such tempreature will show up in HWinfo lets say) card will drop clocks to 300 for about a 1 sec. Then clocks will get back to max and such situation will repeat each time when temperature will reach 115. To be honest on stock clocks it is almost impossible to reach 115. I put a waterblock on my card, i can see 115 only when the card is being operated at 1480/2100 @ 1.312 V, i put small alu radiator on VRM and probably i will replace it for something bigger.

My experience is based on Sapphire Ref RX 480 8GB

If you plan to break the warrenty sticker and take off your reference cooler replace it for something more reasonable - Arctic Mono or sth like that. The temperature of VRM on stock cards isn't an issue, the problem is the temperature on core.


----------



## chris89

@jeztur2003 : Try this pack and see which clock works the best. From 1067Mhz to 1250Mhz is a full 8 Billion Pixel's (ie Extra 8fps) & 23.352 Billion Texel's (ie Bridge the gap of 1367Mhz or higher) than 1067Mhz.

Your core hit 65C, VRM 68C at 1067Mhz. So if you add 17.15% for 1,250Mhz that brings the core to 76C and VRM to 79.662 or 80C. Pretty much as fast as it'll go.

Jeztur2003_MSIRX480GamingX8GB1088-1250.zip 883k .zip file


*Side Note*

Really? I was hitting 15,819 points Firestrike at 1416Mhz near stock voltage only 3 extra millivolts on core VRM 1.233v.

I noticed before adding the 2.75mm thickness Thermagon T-6100 Flex thermal material on those various components. The clock did not dip as it would ordinarily with those chips un-cooled.

With a pad on those chips on reference blower, allows direct contact. Which before when the core was 75C, VRM 75C on core. It would dip the clock, since other components hit my Max Temp/ Hotspot.

After adding the Pads, it did not dip at all and held solid 1,416Mhz core @ 1.233v.

If I could create small squares perfectly the size of each VRM of Thermeez, Allunimum Oxide Infused Ceramic Putty. I could safely add to each specific VRM to avoid short. The size of this Thermeez "Square" would need to be 3/4 to 1/2 the size of the VRM it is cooling. Since with compression, it will spread the extra 1/4 to 1/2 covering and cooling the entire surface of each VRM.

So basically I will probably stick with finding ideal max for stock reference 480 cooling, while adding the specific pads for those various components.

That way I know that what I find will be comparable to other "Stock" cards. Rather than throwing out BIOS that worked fine on a thermal modded GPU. Which does not work on "Stock" cards.

As far as the Core and VRM go, the Core would not overheat at all on reference blower. Once the fan started cranking out 3667 to 4000rpm. The core would fall from 77C to 67C while under full tilt load.

So it's the fault of the primarily Core VRM and various other components for temperature deviations.

For a water block cooled card. One large sheet of 2mm thick Fujipoly 17w/m K material over the entire contact surface of the water block. Even without thermal paste on the core. The Fujipoly 17w/m K is more than capable of cooling the hottest of GPU Core's. At that point, numbers no 480 had seen will be possible. Likely out of everyone's budget I'm sure.


----------



## Na1l

1) i saw your score on custom run Firestrike, i've asked you to provide me with validated result. I'm suprised by that score, probably the drivers 16.xx do the job or some custom settings. Stock voltage on these cards is around 1.10-1.15V. On your voltage i'm hovering around 1450 mhz. Anyway, please provide some link to validated score. The best would be if you can update the 3dmark which has been recently updated on their page. The best would be if you can update your drivers to the latest ones from AMD - 17.3.3. Such result would be comparable.

2) ok, i can tell you that i'm operating this card on much higher frequencies with higher voltages and my core clock do not fluctuate until VRM reach 115. I do not have any radiator on components which you have highlighted on the picture. Most of them i can even touch by bare hand. Core is rock stable even when VRM temp hits 110 area.

MEM VRM - construction of memory VRM is a bit more complicated, if you would like to cooldown these VRMs you should attach the radiator on the another side of PCB as there is a step voltage regulation, low-side mem vrms are lockated against number 5 on the picture, on another side of the pcb, close to the sames place you will find High-side VRMs. If something may need the radiator that will be High side. I was touching these VRMs on GPU side of the card (no 5) they are cold.

Here you will find answer why low temperature on VRM isn't so important and why mem VRM on gpu side is cold.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qG2e-v94L4M

3) i can understand ppl who use mentioned card in crossfire, that they would like to keep ref cooler on. In my opinion downvolting is a better solution. According to my experience 1266 mhz need around 1.05 V, on stock 1.1 V i can hit 1340 mhz, on 1.2V - 1420 mhz, 1.236V 1450 mhz and finally 1.312V - 1480 mhz

PS

Powerlimit on stock BIOS. If you will move Powerlimit slider to the max 50% you should be able to overvolt +100mv and overclock to 1400 mhz and you should still have enough power. Above mentioned values you need to mod powerlimits in Bios. Of course everything depend on your initial VID.

PS2

there is no need to use any "NASA" thermal conductive materials, watercooled 480 stay below 45 degrees on max load haveliy overclocked. VRM is a different story, heatsink has to be large.


----------



## chris89

Right on haha yeah that's interesting. I just like to ensure contact on everything. Not that the memory VRM on GPU side needed anything, reporting static 26C.

As far as I saw the 65288 value is on a scale. There is no defined voltage for any given clock, so to speak. The 65288 is range from say 1.05v to 1.231v. Which I ran 1407mhz, without any increase to voltage. Which reported 1.231v in HWInfo max.

I guess it all comes down to how to see more FPS? When your VRM cooks over 90C, so much energy is being lost. Lost energy not able to enter the Core to power more FPS. It's lost by thermal expansion and isn't ideal. By actively cooling all these, we minimize the Loss to the Core. Therefore transmit more power to the core for more FPS.

It's all about isolating the "power" and "properly" directing said "Power" or "Energy" into the core diode. To then push out more FPS, safely and consistently as well. I could run the test over and over again and the score would be very near. Up in the 15,780+ range, give or take 1fps.

Yeah as far as my results, validating and all that I'm not really much to compare. Other than to throw up here and see if it does well...

Later on when I get a PCIe 3.0 Ryzen system I'll probably validate. Since that score was limited by PCIe 2.0 anyway, on a PCIe 3.0 GPU.


----------



## robnitro

With my 7950 I learned the best use of powertune. And yes VRM temps matter, but up to a point... Your idea of running fans higher is good to reduce power use, like OCCT 450 fps 640x480 shaders 7 1275 1.15v uses 130 w but if I let the chip hotter like 75-80 it will use 140w. Some of it is from GPU chip itself using more power when hot, but anything electrical you have IR losses due to resistance changes especially at the 100+ amps we run.

So now onto how powertune helps, to run a limit.
Let's say what occt uses, crysis engine, it can load up the gpu a lot. Example, a scene in a game that is hard might spike the power use to max out the VRM at the top clock/volts.
To run that scene, you can either throttle due to temp spike/current spike protection
OR
Use a lower state, 100 mhz less lets say, which is 90% of max, but it also uses 90% of the voltage-> 80% less power in watts

Another simple example... let's say your card can handle 180w max on it's vrm without overcurrent protection.
Top step you have 1400 at 1.24 v lets say
Next step below 1270 at 1.14v.

If you hit a scene that loads gpu up to max out the 180 watts at the 1400 clock. Let's say it needed 200 watts ideally.
It's going to throttle some way, by vrm it's more of a hard cut, a stuttery on/off like older cpu's did idle states.

So if instead you had set the limit to 180w or 170w, it would step down to 1270 mhz lower voltage which can do 90% of the calculations at 80% of the power... So instead of needing 200watt max it needs 160 watt max.... and now you have 20 watts room to push more calculations and not hit the VRM/chip current limits.

Sad that these 14nm cpu and gpu still using 1.1xx-1.2xx volts. And some 14nm cpu to overclock past 4.5ghz need like 1,4 volts, same like my old 32nm sandy bridge 2500k lol. We're hitting a limit of size it seems... and thats why these mofos are so power hungry still. The future will probably be where they optimize it to do more with less clock cycles, hopefully vega does it well!


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> I guess it all comes down to how to see more FPS? When your VRM cooks over 90C, so much energy is being lost. Lost energy not able to enter the Core to power more FPS. It's lost by thermal expansion and isn't ideal. By actively cooling all these, we minimize the Loss to the Core. Therefore transmit more power to the core for more FPS.


This statement is partialy wrong. You are right, there is a loss, but you are wrong telling that if you minimize power loss you will gain some FPS. You can improve power efficiency but it will do not impact the FPS. There is such a huge headroom on VRMs that it can't limit the card within the whole temperature operating range (25 - 125 C degrees).

Just like i said, i would like to compare the Firestrike results because your score is very high comparing to the other results which i found in 3dmark db on described clocks. Score which you have achived i saw only on cards which had ~1500 on core. It is even more misterious if you just told that you are using PCI-E 2.0, 2-3% less performance comparing to PCI-E 3.0.
Quote:


> As far as I saw the 65288 value is on a scale. There is no defined voltage for any given clock, so to speak. The 65288 is range from say 1.05v to 1.231v. Which I ran 1407mhz, without any increase to voltage. Which reported 1.231v in HWInfo max.


This is the way how AMD decide to control voltage, it doesn't mean that you do not increse the voltage. Typical voltage on stock card is a 1.15 under load. as you can see your voltage is 0.08 higher. There is no difference if you manually set this voltage in wattman or mod the bios to rise automatically to this level. Anyway - Firestrike







I would like to compare it, once you will have the results let me know. Thanks,


----------



## jeztur2003

OK figured I'd start with the 1250 and work my way down if necessary 1250 ran real good for about 5 minutes until clock dropped but the vrm only hit 73 so i'm trying to understand what in the bios told it to downclock at only 73 on the vrm? I figure has to be the temps you set of 84,88,84.


----------



## chris89

Nice so is 1250mhz feel fine? Temperature deviation? If it's stable your good. Yeah that clock drop was from 84-88-84C. Another component on the PCB reached 84C and dialed back.

*Side Note*

My system is a Dual Xeon X5650 24 thread rig, with 48 gigabytes of ram. On PCIe 2.0 off all things. AMD Settings set performance and tessellation down. I'm sure that affects a couple fps.

Yeah I hear ya and I can understand why it's not a well known thing. That as a capacitor or a resistor or regulator rise in the temperature, affects the voltage/ wattage/ current requirement to pull the same power that it did at ambient temperature. It does this in ways of resistance. This is a well known principle, that if you heat a wire while measuring resistance, the resistance of said wire will increase in resistance until it melts and breaks the connection.

That's why proper cooling is ideal because as temperature rises, the power consumption from the wall becomes greater. For instance if everything on the PCB used exactly 50C of heat, it would use exactly half as much power than if everything on the PCB used 100C of heat. The resistance would double, requiring more power.

Here's a plain graph showing the voltage resistance as temperature rises, requiring to use more power to do the same thing on a cooler device (overall). This is classic to the Hawaii/ Grenada AMD generation GPU. Though it did and still does perform awesome. It's hotter, so it will use more power overtime until the temperature levels off.


----------



## jeztur2003

I'd like to show you the results of stock .153 bios These drivers produce the best results in fps and the highest in heat even with fans at 100% the core reaches 89 but the VRM OMG 95 surprisingly it takes awhile to reach 89 about 10 minutes vsync is off cause i only get around 50 fps in shadow of mordor 4k ultra no AA.


----------



## chris89

Too bad it runs so hot and not enough fan speed to cool it back down. Do you want faster than 1250mhz on cooler than stock bios? What's the fps comparison between 1250mhz 2067mhz vs 1303mhz 2000mhz?

It's only about 3 billion pixel's and 15 billion texel's faster... could be as much as 5fps... do u need 5fps for 35C hotter?


----------



## jeztur2003

i'll go run the shadow of mordor bench with the stock.153 1303 2000 then throw the 1250 2067 at it and report back.


----------



## chris89

Here try this bios too...

By the way to reduce top video card... it looks like you already have a gap, I guess it's normal the board is setting gpu 2 to x8 or something.

I would mod the exhaust plates and remove the case bar between slots to cut 10C at least of gpu 1, and many more off gpu 2. Giving more overhead.

If your careful just remove the plates completely. So no damage. Then remove bar between slots of case for full gpu exhaust width. So air free flows out the back no restriction.

On reference blower it's easier to match all cards temperatures. If you add a circular funnel shaped pad around the circle of the fan inlet on each gpu. Like adhesive vibration padding on a roll. That way intake case airflow is scooped directly into the fan inlet with the extra 0.25-0.5 inches of gap between GPU's.

Jeztur2003_1306mhz_2167Mhz_85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Ok I'll give those a try in a few minutes already ran difference between 1303 2000 and 1250 2067 was about 2fps on avg max and min so no big deal instead of reloading bios I just set stock .153 bios to 1250 2067 letting it run for a few to see if it still gets as hot.

so at those settings 1250 2067 core topped 87 and vrm 93 so not much difference. gonna load up those bios you said to try now. Oh and about the foam if you look at my profile there's a decent gap there already of about 1 inch.

Ok I just took this with my phone so you could see in game this is with your newest bios 1306 2167 85,88,85 the bench lost a few fps over stock .153 bios vrm topped at only 78° I should note I ran a bench before gameplay and it scored avg 53 max 93 min 23 then in game after a minute or so the top core dropped when I went back to run bench again that was the results in the pic.


This is a major improvement over stock .153 bios in temperature and really close in performance only losing a few fps we went from 89° core to about 75° and vrm from 95° to about 78°

Here's rise of the tomb raider dx12 mgpu 4k very high preset smaa

Batman arkham knight 1440p maxed out single card


40fps witcher 3 4k ultra


Liking what I see Chris I'm gonna go run some synthetic benches and I'll report back looking excellent so far though. I do need to get off these old drivers though cause having problems running deus ex MD now and ghosts is my current game and these old drivers don't have the crossfire profile for it.


----------



## jeztur2003

This is a major improvement over stock .153 bios in temperature and really close in performance only losing a few fps we went from 89° core to about 75° and vrm from 95° to about 78°


----------



## chris89

Yeah? I have a tutorial... on how to use new drivers.

Nice. So I think we have more headroom for some more speed if you want?

Got YouTube? Make a bunch of DeLimited Crossfire vids... only same olds on now nothing like DeLimited bios









AMDDRIVERPATCHERDIRECTIONS.rtf 2k .rtf file


Jeztur2003_1333mhz_2167Mhz_88C_88C_88C.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1333mhz_2167Mhz_87C_88C_87C.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1333mhz_2167Mhz_86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1333mhz_2167Mhz_85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Awesome sauce I'll give these a try and bet on youtube videos I have a channel I'll definitely have to follow tutorial for drivers so I can get relive going again.

Top bios result 88,88,88 core topped out at 77 vrm 80




What's your thoughts chris I didn't feel necessary to try the others cause everything is within range and produced the highest bench results thus far. Scratch that scaling at 1080 sucks top core is hanging around 800mhz. So the previous ones 1306 2167 85,88,85 are best yet and scale good in all resolutions guess i'll try the 1333 2167 85,88,85 and see what those do.

ok i tried the 1333 2167 85,88,85 scaling was better in 1080 but had hanging freeze ups for 1/2 second about 10 times on valley bench. the end results

1306 2167 85,88,85
valley 1080p
77fps score 3253
smooth

1333 2167 85,88,85
valley1080p
76fps score 3205
freezing

I'm really happy with the 1st scores there they're very comparable to stock .153 bios with no where near the heat on core or vrms. Not sure we can beat that and I'm perfectly fine with that. I'm gonna go work on getting the drivers switched to newer version now.

Just picked up an MSI RX480 4GB with 8 physical blocks of Hynix RAM on the PCB. Has anyone tried flashing one of these to an 8GB yet? I'm real interested in trying

EDIT:

Just so I don't get flamed too hard, I did take the time to read through a lot of the posts in this thread but saw nothing about an MSI getting flashed, hence me asking. If I missed it somewhere, though, let me know...


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jestereightfour*
> 
> Just picked up an MSI RX480 4GB with 8 physical blocks of Hynix RAM on the PCB. Has anyone tried flashing one of these to an 8GB yet? I'm real interested in trying
> 
> EDIT:
> Just so I don't get flamed too hard, I did take the time to read through a lot of the posts in this thread but saw nothing about an MSI getting flashed, hence me asking. If I missed it somewhere, though, let me know...


4GB cards also have 8 chips. Number of chips is not indicative of capacity. Halving chips would be halving the bus. Read the part number on the chip and see what capacity they are before flashing the wrong rom. Anyway, it's unlikely. Only some reference models at launch could be flashed.


----------



## davidenko7

Hi all, I picked an XFX rx480 GTR and I would change the ram strap but I haven't get enough informations. Have I just to modify the strings in first topic page ? Sorry for my english


----------



## jestereightfour

Quote:


> 4GB cards also have 8 chips. Number of chips is not indicative of capacity. Halving chips would be halving the bus. Read the part number on the chip and see what capacity they are before flashing the wrong rom. Anyway, it's unlikely. Only some reference models at launch could be flashed.


I'll check the P/N then, thanks!


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> Hi all, I picked an XFX rx480 GTR and I would change the ram strap but I haven't get enough informations. Have I just to modify the strings in first topic page ? Sorry for my english


Hi, yes you need to replace 2000: string. My strong adivce is to set mem clock to 1750 to let card boot with timings which you are sure that are correct. You will avoid difficulties if it find out that timings are to tight for 2000+ speed. Then manually overclock to destined speed 2000+. Once you test stabilty you can reflash card with proper mem clocks.

BTW guys i have noticed that WattMan is messing with 3rd party software like Trixx or Afterburner and reset the setup of memory. Time to time i'm running OCLmembench and i found out that sometimes mem is overclocked but i have results characteristic for stock frequencies. Did you experience something like this?


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> Hi, yes you need to replace 2000: string. My strong adivce is to set mem clock to 1750 to let card boot with timings which you are sure that are correct. You will avoid difficulties if it find out that timings are to tight for 2000+ speed. Then manually overclock to destined speed 2000+. Once you test stabilty you can reflash card with proper mem clocks.
> 
> BTW guys i have noticed that WattMan is messing with 3rd party software like Trixx or Afterburner and reset the setup of memory. Time to time i'm running OCLmembench and i found out that sometimes mem is overclocked but i have results characteristic for stock frequencies. Did you experience something like this?


Thank you, in first page I only see 2000 timings 2000 and 2000 timings 1750, what have I to modifiy to have 1750 timings 1750 ?


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> Hi all, I picked an XFX rx480 GTR and I would change the ram strap but I haven't get enough informations. Have I just to modify the strings in first topic page ? Sorry for my english


Below you will find a screenshot from Polaris Bios editor. In the first highlighted field input 1750, after reboot card will boot with memory frequency set to 1750 with strap assigned to this speed (unmodified). This way you will be sure that you will do not have any BSOD or other crashes including lack of possibility to start up the windows.

In second field paste strings from the first page of this thread, only in 2000 field. 1750 has to stay as it is.

In the bios you have preset with timings according to each speed step 1625, 1750, 2000 etc. If you will boot a card with 1750 clock, card will set timings for 1750 (for sure stable as these timings are stock), then you can manually overclock the card and check the stabilty of 2000+ clocks. The best is to check the performance increase by OCLMembench. If all stabilty check went well reflash the bios and replace 1750 with 2000 or 2100 whatever will be stabile.


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> Below you will find a screenshot from Polaris Bios editor. In the first highlighted field input 1750, after reboot card will boot with memory frequency set to 1750 with strap assigned to this speed (unmodified). This way you will be sure that you will do not have any BSOD or other crashes including lack of possibility to start up the windows.
> 
> In second field paste strings from the first page of this thread, only in 2000 field. 1750 has to stay as it is.


Thank you, very kind. Tomorrow I'll try


----------



## Blinky7

I've been out of the game for a while, has there been any evolution that will make modded bioses pass the signature check, or will we always need to patch is in windows in every driver installation?


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blinky7*
> 
> I've been out of the game for a while, has there been any evolution that will make modded bioses pass the signature check, or will we always need to patch is in windows in every driver installation?


Nothing changed in this subject.


----------



## jeztur2003

Hey Chris. Man everything has been working awesome all day even got the 17.3.2 bios and relive going. I'm on the 1306 2167 85,88,85 I've played several games and kinda noticed a very slight artifacting in some usually on reflections then this happened on ghost recon and crashed the whole pc. Granted ghosts is a mess right now anyways and especially with crossfire I thought I should bring it up. The temps of both cards nor my cpu were anywhere near nothing to cause a crash.


----------



## chris89

@generaleramon
Hi generaleramon, any word on nice relaxed timings fit for 2200-2300mhz? For say 2167mhz for jeztur2003?

My reference visiontek rx 480 8gb can do 2266mhz with 70 errors on stock timings at 1000mv... maybe it needs less voltage to reduce artifacts errors?

@jeztur2003
By the way, how are you doing 60hz 4k on the RX 480? What cables/ adapters are you using and which versions?

Nice. We can try increasing memory voltage for the 2167mhz clock or we can try reducing memory to reduce memory errors...









Note : increasing voltage 99.99% of the time does nothing but increase power and not help reduce memory errors, it may help artifacts possibly.

Usually reducing memory is the best way to approach it at high memory consumption.

Or if we could find a BIOS with higher than 2000Mhz default timings, we could apply more relaxed timings for higher clock stability and less memory errors. Maybe use 2200Mhz relaxed timings on 2167Mhz. Its crazy how the Visiontek RX 480 8GB can do 2266Mhz memory on 1000mv with only 70 errors and no artifacts or instability.

Maybe the rebranded Polaris 10 will carry relaxed error free timings at 320GB/s. That's only 2500Mhz for RX something or other Polaris 10 : 320GB/s. That would be sick dude haha. Running the way heftier 290x cooler on Rx rebrand Polaris 10. Think of it, huge heatsink on this card.

2167Mhz @ 1033mv

Jeztur2003_1316mhz_2167Mhz_1033mv__85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file


or

2133Mhz @ 1000mv

Jeztur2003_1316mhz_2133Mhz_1000mv__85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## pok123

@chris89 hey chris I just got around to downloading this bios you made, is this the delimited version with the fan a bit quieter? thx
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Feel free
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> POK123_1000Mhz_57C_84C_57C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

@everyone
does anyone know of a better way to scale dpi for 4k in windows? GPUz hangs off too much and can't see "Render Test" button... Thanks

@pok123
yep its way cooler since 57C limit, may throttle but won't go higher than 57C...









Btw the way lets see how it does? post result/ gameplay vid... interested to see how it does at this limit temperature...


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @generaleramon
> Hi generaleramon, any word on nice relaxed timings fit for 2200-2300mhz? For say 2167mhz for jeztur2003?
> 
> My reference visiontek rx 480 8gb can do 2266mhz with 70 errors on stock timings at 1000mv... maybe it needs less voltage to reduce artifacts errors?
> 
> @jeztur2003
> By the way, how are you doing 60hz 4k on the RX 480? What cables/ adapters are you using and which versions?
> 
> Nice. We can try increasing memory voltage for the 2167mhz clock or we can try reducing memory to reduce memory errors...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note : increasing voltage 99.99% of the time does nothing but increase power and not help reduce memory errors, it may help artifacts possibly.
> 
> Usually reducing memory is the best way to approach it at high memory consumption.
> 
> Or if we could find a BIOS with higher than 2000Mhz default timings, we could apply more relaxed timings for higher clock stability and less memory errors. Maybe use 2200Mhz relaxed timings on 2167Mhz. Its crazy how the Visiontek RX 480 8GB can do 2266Mhz memory on 1000mv with only 70 errors and no artifacts or instability.
> 
> Maybe the rebranded Polaris 10 will carry relaxed error free timings at 320GB/s. That's only 2500Mhz for RX something or other Polaris 10 : 320GB/s. That would be sick dude haha. Running the way heftier 290x cooler on Rx rebrand Polaris 10. Think of it, huge heatsink on this card.
> 
> 2167Mhz @ 1033mv
> 
> Jeztur2003_1316mhz_2167Mhz_1033mv__85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> or
> 
> 2133Mhz @ 1000mv
> 
> Jeztur2003_1316mhz_2133Mhz_1000mv__85C_88C_85C.zip 110k .zip file


I'll try something









Edit:
NOT TESTED

40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 19 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 21 13 41 4F F6 3A 46 20

try these and see if your mem oc increase. Samsung 8GB cards


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I'll try something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit:
> NOT TESTED
> 
> 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 19 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 21 13 41 4F F6 3A 46 20
> 
> try these and see if your mem oc increase. Samsung 8GB cards


Not sure what to do with these timings as chris89 has been modifying the bios I just tried both of the above and got errors on both and definitely some strange activity in game before i shut it down. Here's the results pics labeled accordingly to 1000mv and 1033mv
1000 
1033 
Figured I'd throw these on here also so you guys can see if every looks normal


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @everyone
> does anyone know of a better way to scale dpi for 4k in windows? GPUz hangs off too much and can't see "Render Test" button... Thanks
> 
> @pok123
> yep its way cooler since 57C limit, may throttle but won't go higher than 57C...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw the way lets see how it does? post result/ gameplay vid... interested to see how it does at this limit temperature...


Just set my desktop to 4k have vsr enabled and scaling is fine so not sure bud.


----------



## chris89

@jeztur2003 I see your ASIC went up? is that from the 1033mv memory?

I like to see round numbers on GPUz haha... Post more please... Pleasing numbers to the eyes.

1320Mhz core rounds out to 42.224GPixel/s & a square 190.0GTexel/s
2188Mhz memory rounds out to a square 280GB/s more appealing to look at haha

With GeneraleRamon's timings in the 2000Mhz slot : BTW @generaleramon Firstly, Thank You. Side note, may you post future timings without the spaces? haha took me a minute to delete them haha









So @jeztur2003 it's clear the 1033mv helped reduce errors... which is telling us something. Maybe you can get no errors at 2167mhz 1033mv and 2188mhz 1033mhz on GeneraleRamon's timings?

Maybe we can work together to line it up error free? Experience for us all.

Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2167Mhz_1033mv_With_GeneraleRamonTimings_.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2188Mhz_1033mv_With_GeneraleRamonTimings_.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I like to see round numbers on GPUz haha... Post more please... Pleasing numbers to the eye.
> 
> 1320Mhz core rounds out to 42.224GPixel/s & a squad 190.0GTexel/s
> 2188Mhz memory rounds out to a squad 280GB/s more appealing to look at haha
> 
> With GeneraleRamon's timings in the 2000Mhz slot : BTW @generaleramon can you post future timings with the spaces? haha took me a minute to delete them haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So @jeztur2003 it's clear the 1033mv helped reduce errors... which is telling us something. Maybe you can get no errors at 2167mhz 1033mv and 2188mhz 1033mhz on GeneraleRamon's timings?
> 
> Maybe we can work together to line it up error free? Experience for us all.
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2167Mhz_1033mv_With_GeneraleRamonTimings_.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2188Mhz_1033mv_With_GeneraleRamonTimings_.zip 110k .zip file


ok gonna give the 2188 a shot first will report back soon. Might be a little delay have to get kids up and ready for school


----------



## chris89

Cool dude. What I meant about scaling was DPI scaling so everything isn't so microscopic ya know? Especially at 4096x2160.

It seems now I set size to 200% and it's 100x better... plus GPUz doesn't mess up when actually at this resolution. Only does it with VSR so were good. haha

4096x2160 on a samsung is unreal, dudes

Just to let ya know I went from a old lcd 1080p samsung and it's a high quality picture.

Took about 2 seconds and I have forgotten about that old thing. This led 4k 4096x2160 samsung looks way prettier at 1080p and all other resolutions. Though I had to turn on Game Mode to reduce input lag... which on my LCD didn't need to. However game mode looks good/ no different on the new samsung 4k tv's unlike Game mode on the old one.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Cool dude. What I meant about scaling was DPI scaling so everything isn't so microscopic ya know? Especially at 4096x2160.
> 
> It seems now I set size to 200% and it's 100x better... plus GPUz doesn't mess up when actually at this resolution. Only does it with VSR so were good. haha
> 
> 4096x2160 on a samsung is unreal, dudes


Oh yeah misinterpreted that about gpu-z Yeah scaling can suck with some apps. BTW the 2188 is blacking out after a minute on desktop so going to try to quickly put the 2167 on


----------



## generaleramon

Increasing the "mem" voltage only help if the IMC is unstable at the memory frequency you are using.
Errors can be generated by the memory but also by the memory controller (imc)... And in the first case voltage won't help.

My imc can be stable up to 2150-2175mhz at stock timings using 1025-1050mv... With my ubermix my max frequency is 2100mhz. 2100mhz+ mem give me errors but a voltage increase won't help because the errors comes from the memory ic,not from the imc... Sorry for the bad english


----------



## jeztur2003

Uh oh can't make it back in to program bios...


----------



## chris89

Oh okay so memory errors from IMC "Integrated Memory Controller". Which has a static 900mv value on Polaris... Can we increase it via hex to 933mv?

Otherwise we can simply increase core voltage to attempt to offset and correct the errors.

Oh that's no good haha maybe timings are cutting out? Usually that won't occur on regular timings, just tons of errors.

Let's increase memory voltage and try 2188mhz... on default timings... you were down to 9 errors anyway, at 4GB usage... it's best to throw 8GB load at it to see the real error count...

It's not always ideal to do this actually but if it helps then were good... haha 1067mv memory voltage stock timings 2188mhz.

Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2188Mhz_1067mv__86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

I barely made it to open atiflash and got error reading rom then black screen. Maybe I can boot in safe mode I'll give it a try in a bit kiddos are up now. I have a backup r7 laying around if necessary. It seems like it doesn't black out for a minute maybe it's when radeon settings autostarts. I can try to get in long enough to disable auto start on it.


----------



## chris89

Oh, so does your card have a BIOS switch?

If not quickly open ATIWinFlash and flash new bios and do nothing else as quickly as you can.

Back on the 380x, the VDDC, and VDDCI (integrated memory controller) voltage were the cause of Black Screens. Meaning if I had too low of VDDCI ie IMC voltage it would black screen. Particularly in relation to it's offset to the VDDC. The offset had to be within a tight "window" to perform properly. I have this value in notes, but likely no one cares about Tonga anymore? haha. If a reference 380x 4gb pops up, I so wanna give it a go again. With the 380x at 1250mhz, it was like as fast as all the better cards like 290x, 390x, rx 480.

The VDDCI is static on Polaris at 900mv. On Tonga it started out at 1175mv.

Knowing this, I can hex mod more VDDCI to 933mv. 2nd Option increase core voltage. 3rd Option hex mod 933mv VDDCI (IMC). 4th Option dial back clocks until no errors ie probably 2149Mhz (275GB/s).

To calculate memory throughput for Polaris. Take your desired memory GB/s call it 275.1 (add .1 to round up as it requires it to show properly in GPUz). So 275.1 multiplied by 7.8125 = 2149.21875Mhz. In the opposite you could determine GB/s by taking Clock call it 2000 divided by 256GB/s = 7.8125... Applies to all video cards. The number will change according to "Bit Width".


----------



## jeztur2003

I don't have enough time to flash before it blacks out unfortunately. I think disabling radeon settings autostart is gonna work. I got into safe mode but wouldn't do any good cause can't do anything without being signed in as admin.


----------



## chris89

Safe mode it is then. haha







F8 F8 F8 F8 haha


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Safe mode it is then. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> F8 F8 F8 F8 haha


I have 1 card in with your latest bios standard timing the other card would not display. Question if I plug it in with crossfire disabled reboot will I be able to see it to try to flash new bios? So it would appear the card not plugged in right now has a bad flash. Update neither card will boot now black screen from power up not even uefi bios... kinda in a mess here since there's no bios switch.


----------



## chris89

yeah you should be able to see it without disabling crossfire. It should show up in ATIWinFlash.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> yeah you should be able to see it without disabling crossfire. It should show up in ATIWinFlash.


I can't even get a single card to show anything now??? Update I'm a jackass was plugging in hdmi for tv...


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> yeah you should be able to see it without disabling crossfire. It should show up in ATIWinFlash.


I'm in windows now with both cards plugged in and powered up. Top card has your latest bios bottom is a mess... problem is when i try to open atiflash i get error reading rom. If only the top card is plugged in atiflash works fine. So it seems i had a bad flash on bottom card is there some other way for me to flash your latest bios to bottom card? Can't open radeon settings to see if crossfire is on or off. Device manager shows no driver for both cards. And then there's the error for atiflash.


----------



## jeztur2003

OK how about a big pheeeeeeeewwwwwww I was able to use atiflash in command line to flash stock .153 bios back onto both cards. So um yeah I won't be messing with timings again LOL!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> OK how about a big pheeeeeeeewwwwwww I was able to use atiflash in command line to flash stock .153 bios back onto both cards. So um yeah I won't be messing with timings again LOL!


Relax, i managed to brick my RX470 and my RX460 several times already. And bricked my previous 6950 few times as well.

I hella STRONK bricked the RX460, had to resort to the 1/8 pin method to make the PC even boot.

Was fiddling not with timings, but with the memory ID, wasnt as easy as i thought.


----------



## jeztur2003

Yeah relax lol ok. Hey Chris I got the latest bios you posted on both cards the one with the higher mv for mem had to go through the whole driver sign thing again cause of the screwed up flash took a while but back on 17.3.2 with your bios


----------



## chris89

Nice man haha sorry for not replying earlier... yeah I bricked my 1 day old 480, but recovered with a spare HD 7570 LP card I had laying around...

I couldn't even boot the system with the HD7570 alone at first... so I was like what the? learning how my system behaves under certain conditions...

Had to pull power, hold power button for over a minute... Then plug back in and it worked... So keep that in mind.

Couldn't boot into windows since the second windows wanted to install drivers for it, it froze up...

So luckily hirens win7 live (or I guess MS-DOS atiflash would have fixed it as well) worked since I can't get to the F8 menu on my system... probably need PS2 keyboard for that... sometimes keyboard isn't detected when F8 is pressed on wireless usb keyboard...

So great man, glad to hear it... So hows it going? Screenshots/ Specs/ Details/ Thoughts/ Feelings? haha

PS - It's always good to have an old spare old school PCI video card on hand to recover just as an FYI...


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice man haha sorry for not replying earlier... yeah I bricked my 1 day old 480, but recovered with a spare HD 7570 LP card I had laying around...
> 
> I couldn't even boot the system with the HD7570 alone at first... so I was like what the? learning how my system behaves under certain conditions...
> 
> Had to pull power, hold power button for over a minute... Then plug back in and it worked... So keep that in mind.
> 
> Couldn't boot into windows since the second windows wanted to install drivers for it, it froze up...
> 
> So luckily hirens win7 live (or I guess MS-DOS atiflash would have fixed it as well) worked since I can't get to the F8 menu on my system... probably need PS2 keyboard for that... sometimes keyboard isn't detected when F8 is pressed on wireless usb keyboard...
> 
> So great man, glad to hear it... So hows it going? Screenshots/ Specs/ Details/ Thoughts/ Feelings? haha
> 
> PS - It's always good to have an old spare old school PCI video card on hand to recover just as an FYI...


So there's alot of errors as expected.


----------



## chris89

Trust me 99 errors, isn't a lot but I guess if we or you would much rather see 0 errors haha try this bios

By way way reason I say that isn't a lot since I've seen way over 1,000,000 errors to 1,000,000,0000...

So 99 isn't much haha

I wonder if your ASIC goes up with 1033mv memory? here are these two... 275GB/s memory 2149Mhz

Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2149Mhz_86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2149Mhz_1033mv_86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file


Your Total Crossfire Throughput of both cards is...

84 billion 480 million pixel's every second
380 billion 160 million texel's every second
&
550GB/s combined GPU memory Bandwidth... Not bad

If you bought reference 480's from Visiontek and ran 1407Mhz core & 2266Mhz memory

90 billion 48 million pixel's every second
405 billion 216 million texel's every second
&
580GB/s combined GPU memory Bandwidth

That's about 6% haha not much but it makes a difference for sure haha


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Oh okay so memory errors from IMC "Integrated Memory Controller". Which has a static 900mv value on Polaris... Can we increase it via hex to 933mv?
> 
> Otherwise we can simply increase core voltage to attempt to offset and correct the errors.
> 
> Oh that's no good haha maybe timings are cutting out? Usually that won't occur on regular timings, just tons of errors.
> 
> Let's increase memory voltage and try 2188mhz... on default timings... you were down to 9 errors anyway, at 4GB usage... it's best to throw 8GB load at it to see the real error count...
> 
> It's not always ideal to do this actually but if it helps then were good... haha 1067mv memory voltage stock timings 2188mhz.
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2188Mhz_1067mv__86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file


imc voltage in polaris is 1000mv. just use wattman to change it.
to change the mem voltage you need a hardmod. Stock is 1.5v


----------



## chris89

Yeah if you use the right HWInfo v524 on 16.9.2 it will report the VDDCI at 0.900 on all Polaris cards...

VDDCI is the true integrated controller, the memory voltage in polaris bios editor is the module voltage for the memory VRM.

We can't change the actual IMC on these cards except in hex like on Tonga... which is pretty nice it's locked static at 0.900...

Since Tonga would increase the VDDCI with the Core voltage as an offset... too much vCore would call on way too much VDDCI and cause instability... Unlike Polaris.

Everything past Tonga fixed the issues Tonga had with it's voltage increasing VDDCI if changing 65288 value.

For instance Hawaii and Grenada had it "static" locked as well. Though on Hawaii/ Grenada the vddci was a major culprit of far too much power consumption and heat... ie VRM near 100C. Reducing the VDDCI was locked in 1:1 with IMC and VDDCI for memory VRM so it was very stable as low as 888 millivolts from 1000mv. Not to mention since they were locked together IMC : VDDCI, it made a huge impact on power consumption and heat since they were combined (1000:1000 vs 888:888). Which reduced it's total power consumption and VRM temperature equally as much.









Basically that reduced all the VRM, the Core, and the entire cards power consumption and temperature by 12.61%... max temp 90C to 79C without touching anything... Although I modded mine and sped it up so temps were different. If left stock voltage power limit, it would drop that much.

Fun stuff, I learned all this from Tonga. Tonga taught me so much about these cards since they all carry the "same" stuff. That "same" stuff just behaves more appropriately in later tech newer cards.


----------



## jeztur2003

hey chris this is with the 1320 2149 1033mv only 2 errors


----------



## chris89

Try 1000mv the other one and see how many errors so we know if we need to go up in voltage or leave at 1000mv or go below 1000mv haha

If we find that out, and get the error count. We can globally know what to do for errors for everyone.









By the way if you notice GPU 2 @ max 1.250v that's amazing... The GPU is so intelligent it knows it's not pulling 75w from the slot... it's probably pulling literally 18.75 watts from the slot since PCIe slot 2 is wired to x4 right?

So it's making up for the loss in Slot Power Capacity via extra power from the PCIe power pins... Interesting for sure.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah if you use the right HWInfo v524 on 16.9.2 it will report the VDDCI at 0.900 on all Polaris cards...
> 
> VDDCI is the true integrated controller, the memory voltage in polaris bios editor is the module voltage for the memory VRM.
> 
> We can't change the actual IMC on these cards except in hex like on Tonga... which is pretty nice it's locked static at 0.900...
> 
> Since Tonga would increase the VDDCI with the Core voltage as an offset... too much vCore would call on way too much VDDCI and cause instability... Unlike Polaris.
> 
> Everything past Tonga fixed the issues Tonga had with it's voltage increasing VDDCI if changing 65288 value.
> 
> For instance Hawaii and Grenada had it "static" locked as well. Though on Hawaii/ Grenada the vddci was a major culprit of far too much power consumption and heat... ie VRM near 100C. Reducing the VDDCI was locked in 1:1 with IMC and VDDCI for memory VRM so it was very stable as low as 888 millivolts from 1000mv. Not to mention since they were locked together IMC : VDDCI, it made a huge impact on power consumption and heat since they were combined (1000:1000 vs 888:888). Which reduced it's total power consumption and VRM temperature equally as much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Basically that reduced all the VRM, the Core, and the entire cards power consumption and temperature by 12.61%... max temp 90C to 79C without touching anything... Although I modded mine and sped it up so temps were different. If left stock voltage power limit, it would drop that much.
> 
> Fun stuff, I learned all this from Tonga. Tonga taught me so much about these cards since they all carry the "same" stuff. That "same" stuff just behaves more appropriately in later tech newer cards.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Try 1000mv the other one and see how many errors so we know if we need to go up in voltage or leave at 1000mv or go below 1000mv haha
> 
> If we find that out, and get the error count. We can globally know what to do for errors for everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way if you notice GPU 2 @ max 1.250v that's amazing... The GPU is so intelligent it knows it's not pulling 75w from the slot... it's probably pulling literally 18.75 watts from the slot since PCIe slot 2 is wired to x4 right?
> 
> So it's making up for the loss in Slot Power Capacity via extra power from the PCIe power pins... Interesting for sure.


Here's the results and scores on benches are impressive.


----------



## chris89

Nice guys and nice results jeztur, no errors! haha 1000mv?

Yeah generaleramon : VDDCI is an offset to the core voltage of 65288, 65287 etc... in the 02 FF like stuff. With the XX FF etc and so on

Basically it's static though so messing with it probably isn't ideal, its not tonga after all.

Just so you guys know if you ever wanna mess with it focus on 65288 only to start if wanted... not needed just fyi.. but as for Tonga.

It went like this I think the stock 65288 offset in hex was value -50 basically 1225mv vcore to 1175 vddci ... = -50

in hex it was that but actually in hex you add or -1 so it's -51 ... Decimal to hex is CD FF ... the calculator will say FF CD but you flip it...

So for Polaris we can see from Jeztur the true max 65288 voltage is 1.250v ... so basically it's 1250 - 900 = -350 so -350 add 1 for -351 decimal to hex is FE A1 so flip it for A1 FE...

Would need fiddling but that value is what would be found in bios if bios is set to 65288...

As far as Polaris goes ATOM BIOS READER doesn't work properly and data is pretty well invalid. We can take this as a "Shew" that there's no need to hex mod the Polaris.









Maybe somehow Hex-mod out the sensitivity would be the best thing so the fan actually abides by the min/med/high/max temperatures, rather than soley PowerTune.

I suppose though it's best left as is... Unless we could some how "Fix" sensitivity but I actually find it to work fine for what it does if found the ideal Sensitivity value... Anyway haha

By the way I did find the ideal sensitivity value so were golden.


----------



## jeztur2003

yep that's the 1000mv and I'm currently getting over 40fps in ghost recon 4k! Had to resize image as it was over the 10mb limit


----------



## jeztur2003

So I really like these latest bios and no errors in crossfire so thought I'd test a single card to check performance and got about 27 errors strange right? Runs like a dream though single card or in crossfire.


----------



## chris89

Nice man. just an fyi opening the image in paint and saving as jpeg will reduce the file to 1MB or so for upload

Oh yeah about memory errors.. kind of a pain right? Memory errors is kinda like meaningless unless your artifacting in game... if no artifacting they can be ignored.

My refurb visiontek rx 480 after using super cheap pads on everything on the pcb. Thermagon t-6100 flex on everything except gpu core.

I can clock to 1407mhz but it takes a while for the fan to kick up and in that window is when it could crash, waiting for the fan spin up... Downside to 1407mhz stock voltage or even 1416mhz 1233mv...

I think that's why 1416mhz does so well is it's just below stock peak voltage of 65288 (1.25v).

Anyway so far firestrike showed leveling out core & vrm 75C at 1407mhz 2266mhz memory... I am seeing over 200 errors but no artifacts or instability when fan is spooled.

FPS is still spiking near 90fps in parts but haven't hit over 15,800 yet... Only first run through on new card. Which has ASIC 81.6% at the moment. However this card is using more power than the other one.

I think it was the Thermeez, that stuff reduced power to about 210 watts vs T6100 thermagon literally 240 watts on HWInfo... said it hit 133fps in firestrike but I never saw it...

So anyway yeah the core VRM pad is pretty much the most important part among all the other 4-5 hot spots I added pads to. Once fan spools, clock holds at 1407mhz and core temperature keeps lowering.

The Core VRM should contact an Extraordinarily thermally conductive slightly pliable compressable material that is very hard... It needs to be rock hard material that can contour to each vrm. The rigidity strength/ hard/ yet compressible material is key to spiking beyond 16,000 points on this card.

Maybe I'll just do it already and buy Phase Change compressible Panasonic PGS for this application... www.digikey.com

Maybe hit 32,000 firestrike on crossfire idk haha

What really made the difference was using NUMA mode with C States disabled.. with C states disabled max boost cpu clock is disable ie 3066mhz.

Limited to 2933mhz max clock on Xeon X5650s but memory bandwidth is near 42GB/s compared to 15-31GB/s SMP. NUMA increased Firestrike Big time on dual xeon's.

I think the cheapest option is time consuming but worth it. Buying Ceramic Powder pure, mixing with water a tiny bit and stirring to a clay. Form each VRM square by hand and place in oven at 250f for 10 minutes. Then apply and compress.. this way no electrical conductivity safety and near rock hard compressible thermal performance. Since ceramic is a prized mineral that is highly thermally conductive under pressure and compression in a dense form.


----------



## chris89

Well I think I found it. Ceramic alumina thermal substrate. I suppose 3m adhesive should be placed on vrm before contact to prevent electrical conductivity. Ceramic with it's alluminum oxide performs about 25w/m k +/- i'd say as much as 1000 among the z/y axis.

Z axis is side to side width conductivity in a lateral direction. Which is sort of key it conducts not only on the lateral axis but also the horizontal axis. Which means saturating and spreading the heat to fill the whole substrate but also transfer to the heatsink contact area.

I'm sure it's 10-50x more conductive than Thermeez I used which scored 15,819 points firestrike graphics.

So anyway here it is.. 7 bucks... stuff is used on the space shuttle haha

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-TWO-2-HIGH-PURITY-ALUMINA-CERAMIC-SUBSTRATES-TILES-STRIPS-No-46-/301452134461?hash=item462ff2883d:g:n7kAAOSwg3FUmFv2

10 bucks for possibly more performance so it's thinner by 0.3mm or so means more performance if gap can work with that thickness that is...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/LOT-OF-FOUR-4-THIN-RECTANGULAR-ALUMINA-CERAMIC-STRIPS-SHEET-PLATE-No-504-/291493686789?hash=item43de60ae05:g:bk0AAOSweW5VgASa


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

sorry to bother you but i can't stop thinking about your firestrike result







. I carefully read all your posts and it is making even more misterious. According to 3dmark db your score would be the fastest run of firestrike on a computer equiped with X5650 with the lowest clocks set.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2056/1092/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Xeon Processor X5650&gpuName=AMD Radeon RX 480

People with card clocked 100 more mhz do not reach such results due to limitations of the platform PCI-E 2.0 etc.

http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode=advanced&url=/proxycon/ajax/search/cpugpu/fs/P/2056/1092/500000?minScore=0&cpuName=Intel Xeon Processor X5650&gpuName=AMD Radeon RX 480

Even if PC is equiped with 2 CPUs it will barerly impact the graphic score within the measurment error.

I'm still waiting for validated results.

One more thing, i strongly appreciate that what you are doing for a whole community but in some situations you mislead users. One more time, VRM is not limiting your cards, it is not a reason of instability or artifacts, especially if VRM temp is below 70 degrees or around.

I understand that you have integrated cooler which is responsible for GPU and VRM at the same time, and it is your blind shot to blame VRM for some issues. I have two seperated cooling system for VRM and GPU. VRM is hot as hell no instabillity, temps around 100, it's even more than on ref coolers. GPU below 45.

Last thing, reading this and few other forums i found an information that GPU temperature may be a factor, depending of sample above some temperature GPU start to behave instabile.

@jeztur2003

there may be an issue with WattMan and 3rd party oc software like Afterburner or Trixx. Keep on monitoring OCLMembench, i have noticed that for some unknown reson you can set 2100 mhz on mems but in OCLMembench you will find results characteristic for stock clocks. This may be the answer why some time you have errors some times not. Another thing is the temperature of IC chips, i found a correlation between temp and amount of errors, cooler = less.


----------



## chris89

The main difference between my card and all others is no one has used Thermeez ever before on core VRM. I have not been able to achieve such results on any thermal material as of yet. I receive way more memory errors at 2266mhz than with using thermeez.

I'll post new results when the Ceramic thermal substrate comes in haha

Want more results? I have the rx 480 in my system right now on one xeon and 24gb ram... other xeon cut out and it's in high efficiency mode at the moment.

Main difference is I don't touch software overclocking software at all... It's all programmed into the bios like the card came from the factory at said speed.

I find huge differences between a bios with said clocks vs software though I don't use software so i'm sure that's why...

I program, crank fans to manual 75% or just open GPUz render until fans spool up and hold 1407/1420mhz... im testing 1420mhz atm 2266mhz memory.. then i quickly go in game while the thermals hold the clock...

Going straight in results in either horrible scores or a crash... I wait for the card to spool up to full speed like a huge turbo and then hit the gas when spooled to peak boost basically haha

Like an electrical slingshot so to speak haha


----------



## Na1l

everything is fine but temperature on VRM do not generate fps. Ok, there is no need to keep everyone in tense, show the validated score and basically it will close the case. Where the problem is? If you will be able to show such results probably everyone will replace TIM for this nasa thing which you are using. We can even name this method by your name.

As far as i know for graphic card it doesn't matter where you set clocks, in bios or in program. It's not a motherboard, here everything is much more simple. Anyway i had 5 spare minutes and i have checked that. I set fixed clocks in bios, no difference. I knew the result before i started but i wanted to exclude such possiblity.

Show the validated result or i will have to treat this as a custom run with custom settings as i do not see any other reason for such massive difference, incomparible result, you can tell that you had 200 fps as well. Reveal the cards ...


----------



## Mgrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Well I think I found it. Ceramic alumina thermal substrate. I suppose 3m adhesive should be placed on vrm before contact to prevent electrical conductivity. Ceramic with it's alluminum oxide performs about 25w/m k +/- i'd say as much as 1000 among the z/y axis.


whats wrong with using the coolabs 39w/m k stuff or the better stuff on the market cant remember its name but you get 60-70w/m k i have the cool labs on my cpu this stuff is ultra thin applied with a cotton bud after achol wipe /light wire wooled etc this stuff is the jobby and when bought at 15mls you get more than enough for a good few cpu's chips only issue with cool labs is no ALU coolers

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Coollaboratory-LIQUID-PRO-Liquid-Pro/dp/B001PE5XAC

the ultra is 44w/mk

or the dady

http://www.thermal-grizzly.com/en/products/26-conductonaut-en
73w/mk

all three are thinner than a sheet of paper when applied
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I find huge differences between a bios with said clocks vs software though I don't use software so i'm sure that's why...


i found this in cpus also, software just sucks and causes stability issues. its ok to get a benchmark figures from there. something to aim for

you could also decrease the load on your cpu which would help the graphics preform even better by using a smaller OS or do you do that already?
granted it be marginal but its worth a shot. i noticed a 1 ghz overclock more from windows 7 to 10. remeber your OS can determine stability issues as well as graphical stability


----------



## chris89

I'll throw up some validated results soon.

I don't know about that liquid metal thermal compound. I use ceramic, amazing stuff and dirt cheap.


----------



## chris89

I ran tests on Thermagon t6100 cooling everything except Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on core...

Nothing special I am not seeing anywhere near what I saw on better thermal material.

I'm on one Xeon since with my 2nd Xeon riser I can't boot the system. So I bought "Contact Cleaner" to clean the memory slots/ riser pins and hopefully getting them both chiming on all cylinders soon.

To see beyond 15,800 gfx I need at least 2,100 total frames on Test 1 & over 2,600 total frames Test 2.

On Thermagon T6100 I am 10-20fps lower on the "High End" fps spikes in Test 1 & 2. Where on Thermeez I would near 100fps spikes in parts of Test 1 & 2.

On Thermagon T6100 I see barely 90fps "Spikes" on Test 1 & 2.

Basically the more Exotic the thermal material used, would see more "Freak" fps spikes in Test 1 & 2. Those "Freakish" FPS Spikes is what I count on for max scores.


----------



## Mgrandy

" liquid metal thermal" is 100% pure well 99% its like mercury in a Thermometer at room temp so easy spread real thin then goes hard at 50 deg ish the stuff you posted was only 22 and 96% pure you can see how pure it is by looking in your reflection once its spread, honestly i wouldn't use anything else now. i used to use a 11 w/mk previous to this and the difference is amazing for such a thin layer but it is hard to apply. i had to use bit of elbow grease with the cotton bud just to get it to bond to the cpu. think it may have warmed it up a bit. by way of thin if you make a finger print on your cpu with this stuff it aint going to bond due to the grease been more thick than the layer your applying. thats what i mean by super thin.
Arctic Silver Ceramique 2
i wouldnt really rate that although it does have a good point its not silicon based. i find silicon are a waste of time almost always for cooling, from what i see thats max 8.2w/mk at 100% pure.

anyway amazing stuff dont know if i would put it on the vrm chips thou that might be a bit hard. dont want this stuff touching any solder but it could be possible

are you cooling with air or water?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Trust me 99 errors, isn't a lot but I guess if we or you would much rather see 0 errors haha try this bios
> 
> By way way reason I say that isn't a lot since I've seen way over 1,000,000 errors to 1,000,000,0000...
> 
> So 99 isn't much haha
> 
> I wonder if your ASIC goes up with 1033mv memory? here are these two... 275GB/s memory 2149Mhz
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2149Mhz_86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320mhz_2149Mhz_1033mv_86C_88C_86C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Your Total Crossfire Throughput of both cards is...
> 
> 84 billion 480 million pixel's every second
> 380 billion 160 million texel's every second
> &
> 550GB/s combined GPU memory Bandwidth... Not bad
> 
> If you bought reference 480's from Visiontek and ran 1407Mhz core & 2266Mhz memory
> 
> 90 billion 48 million pixel's every second
> 405 billion 216 million texel's every second
> &
> 580GB/s combined GPU memory Bandwidth
> 
> That's about 6% haha not much but it makes a difference for sure haha


Good morning Chris. So I did some gaming last night with my brother and had about 5 crashes where game would freeze and I'd have to power cycle. I didn't get logs but I can tell you the core never got over 76 and temp on the rest of my rig were well within operating temps. Unfortunately it takes awhile to reproduce this about 30 minutes or more but I have noticed the more strain on the cards the quicker it happens so I'm going to log and run some 4k cause with the crash I can't see the real time logging to see what went wrong. My guess would be memory speed since core is not getting hot I'll try to get a log on here asap. This is with the 1000mv bios. BTW thanks for the tip to downsize the screenshots here's a beauty from our game session last night.

Also on a single bench of rise of the tomb raider mgpu 1080p ultra which usually runs smooth i got a major dip in the second scene with the waterfall over half fps dip. I ran hwinfo just for that bench here's the results.


----------



## chris89

Just for fun try this haha by the way good morning

I made this fresh from stock bios for a nearer to stock checksum... rather than modding on top of a previous .rom

Instability is from too high Max Temp/ Hot Spot... needs to be in the sweet spot... Likely 84C.

Jeztur2003_1320_2120_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1366_2149_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file


Jeztur2003_1366_2166_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Just for fun try this haha by the way good morning
> 
> I made this fresh from stock bios for a nearer to stock checksum... rather than modding on top of a previous .rom
> 
> Instability is from too high Max Temp/ Hot Spot... needs to be in the sweet spot... Likely 84C.
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320_2120_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1366_2149_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1366_2166_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file


OK I'll give them a whirl. So no timing changes here right? After that mess yesterday I don't want to deal with that again and consider myself fortunate I was able to get a bios back on that one card. Thanks.


----------



## chris89

Yeah man it's stock timings 1000mv. I hear ya, timings are a fine tuning procedure.

For instance you can gain a lot from CL call it to 15, to CL 16. That's a lot more time which is good for stability. It's all about giving the gpu core "brain" a little more time to think about things before actually putting said data to work. Make sense? haha

Plus this means low timings means "Impatient" memory and high timings means "Patient" memory. If we give the Core CPU/GPU a little more time to think things over, the yield of compute will be of higher quality. Than if it were not to think about what it's working on long enough. HAHA


----------



## davidenko7

Hello all, I'm trying to modify my bios but PolarisBiosEditor_1.4 tells me that the size of my bios is under 512k and that I could brick my card. Is it true ?


----------



## chris89

Yep cards done bro, pitch it in the trash... Pick up a Voodoo haha







teasing

Upload your .rom in .zip here I'll check it out.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah man it's stock timings 1000mv. I hear ya, timings are a fine tuning procedure.
> 
> For instance you can gain a lot from CL call it to 15, to CL 16. That's a lot more time which is good for stability. It's all about giving the gpu core "brain" a little more time to think about things before actually putting said data to work. Make sense? haha
> 
> Plus this means low timings means "Impatient" memory and high timings means "Patient" memory. If we give the Core CPU/GPU a little more time to think things over, the yield of compute will be of higher quality. Than if it were not to think about what it's working on long enough. HAHA


Yeah makes perfect sense I've fooled with the timings on motherboard ram like I run 8-8-8-24 I can run 7-7-7-21 and get better bench scores but not stable for long term use.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Just for fun try this haha by the way good morning
> 
> I made this fresh from stock bios for a nearer to stock checksum... rather than modding on top of a previous .rom
> 
> Instability is from too high Max Temp/ Hot Spot... needs to be in the sweet spot... Likely 84C.
> 
> Jeztur2003_1320_2120_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1366_2149_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Jeztur2003_1366_2166_84_88_84.zip 110k .zip file


Here's results with top bios I got the frame drop in the second scene of the bench again but I think it might be a cpu core hitting 100% for a second then it straightens back out. FPS on this bios is amazing for the bench at 1080p ultra preset dx12 mgpu.





3D Mark Firestrike crashed on last combined test was killing it till then


Here's Deus Ex Bench 1080p ultra preset dx12 mgpu



Here's Valley Bench


----------



## davidenko7

I've flashed new bios but windows doesn't recognize my card, the problem is signature check ? How do I can fix ?


----------



## jeztur2003

Check out the 1st post it explains it pretty well but here's instructions I followed yesterday but used 17.3.2 beta drivers

AMDDRIVERPATCHERDIRECTIONS1.rtf 2k .rtf file


----------



## davidenko7

ook, all works. Thank you


----------



## chris89

Jeztur I feel these numbers will decrease errors & increase stability possibly worry free. It's all about finding the precise max rpm of the fan's capabilities while going just a tiny smidge over.

2867rpm - temperature & pwm adjustments - 80C - 88C - 88C

1313Mhz Core for 84 GPixel/s total : 378GTexel/s total : 540GB/s total

Stock voltage

80C and clock drops until fan kicks up to cool below 80C core to let it eat.

Max Temp is the value key for continuous stability. Shutdown is pretty well ignored, I saw VRM once rise well past 93C.

So 80C Core Max, 88C Shutdown (Pretty Well Ignored/ Still abides by stock 109C), 88C Hotspot (It abides by the hotspot). If 88C is unstable then we shall lower it to 80C as well.

Jeztur2003-1313-2110-80-88-88.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Jeztur I feel these numbers will decrease errors & increase stability possibly worry free. It's all about finding the precise max rpm of the fan's capabilities while going just a tiny smidge over.
> 
> 2867rpm - temperature & pwm adjustments - 80C - 88C - 88C
> 
> 1313Mhz Core for 84 GPixel/s total : 378GTexel/s total : 540GB/s total
> 
> Stock voltage
> 
> 80C and clock drops until fan kicks up to cool below 80C core to let it eat.
> 
> Max Temp is the value key for continuous stability. Shutdown is pretty well ignored, I saw VRM once rise well past 93C.
> 
> So 80C Core Max, 88C Shutdown (Pretty Well Ignored/ Still abides by stock 109C), 88C Hotspot (It abides by the hotspot). If 88C is unstable then we shall lower it to 80C as well.
> 
> Jeztur2003-1313-2110-80-88-88.zip 110k .zip file


I'll give these a try in the mean time i wanted to show you stock .153 bios vs. the 1320 2120 84-88-84 ones I just tried.
your bios:

.153 bios:

your bios:

.153 bios

your bios

.153 bios


----------



## chris89

The difference in FPS is temperatures. Specifically the Max Temp and Hotspot. If we raise Hotspot to what 100C? It will perform faster, but that's too hot man. We don't want to melt the mPGA solder balls. haha

We are still picking up memory errors which is no good. Try 1313 : 2110 and re-test.

Also the first run through on my bios is the slowest run. You should set wattman to max fan targets and then hop into the test.

Since it'll throttle before fans kick up. Setting max fan will keep hot spot below the 88C limit and let it run max speed continuous.

Plus it gets faster the 2nd, 3rd, 4th run. So run it multiple times saving each score and post the fastest... Or post showing how it speeds up.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The difference in FPS is temperatures. Specifically the Max Temp and Hotspot. If we raise Hotspot to what 100C? It will perform faster, but that's too hot man. We don't want to melt the mPGA solder balls. haha
> 
> We are still picking up memory errors which is no good. Try 1313 : 2110 and re-test.


Running those ones you just made right now brb with results.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> The difference in FPS is temperatures. Specifically the Max Temp and Hotspot. If we raise Hotspot to what 100C? It will perform faster, but that's too hot man. We don't want to melt the mPGA solder balls. haha
> 
> We are still picking up memory errors which is no good. Try 1313 : 2110 and re-test.
> 
> Also the first run through on my bios is the slowest run. You should set wattman to max fan targets and then hop into the test.
> 
> Since it'll throttle before fans kick up. Setting max fan will keep hot spot below the 88C limit and let it run max speed continuous.
> 
> Plus it gets faster the 2nd, 3rd, 4th run. So run it multiple times saving each score and post the fastest... Or post showing how it speeds up.


OK I haven't been using wattman at all I just set fans to 100 in afterburner and apply that's all I change.


----------



## chris89

Wattman will more accurately state max possible rpm and also log it so we know for the BIOS... haha cool dude

As long as you leave it open minimized you can check the clock stability graph, it has useful information.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Wattman will more accurately state max possible rpm and also log it so we know for the BIOS... haha cool dude
> 
> As long as you leave it open minimized you can check the clock stability graph, it has useful information.


OK I'll give it a whirl


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Wattman will more accurately state max possible rpm and also log it so we know for the BIOS... haha cool dude
> 
> As long as you leave it open minimized you can check the clock stability graph, it has useful information.


OK here's results run 1 with afterburner



run 2 with afterburner



run 3 after you told me about wattman closed afterburner




run 4 fresh reboot to make sure afterburner had no effect on wattman so i never started afterburner applied settings in wattman


----------



## chris89

Haha nice man great results, astounding haha Glad to know it is getting faster over time... gotta run it a couple times

One thing I noticed is fan only going to 2669rpm. If only we could run the positive negative gpu fan wires to 12v and monitor the rpm when using the psu direct, could probably squeeze out another 200 points.

Actually using an external 4-pin molex adapter with a nice static 13v input, we can rev the fans up over 3,000rpm and clock 100mhz higher.

Since I know we saw near 2,800rpm or more before. That's great though.

Looks like on the 4th run it finally was peaking on it's big end in top gear haha Noice.


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I ran tests on Thermagon t6100 cooling everything except Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on core...
> 
> Nothing special I am not seeing anywhere near what I saw on better thermal material.
> 
> I'm on one Xeon since with my 2nd Xeon riser I can't boot the system. So I bought "Contact Cleaner" to clean the memory slots/ riser pins and hopefully getting them both chiming on all cylinders soon.
> 
> To see beyond 15,800 gfx I need at least 2,100 total frames on Test 1 & over 2,600 total frames Test 2.
> 
> On Thermagon T6100 I am 10-20fps lower on the "High End" fps spikes in Test 1 & 2. Where on Thermeez I would near 100fps spikes in parts of Test 1 & 2.
> 
> On Thermagon T6100 I see barely 90fps "Spikes" on Test 1 & 2.
> 
> Basically the more Exotic the thermal material used, would see more "Freak" fps spikes in Test 1 & 2. Those "Freakish" FPS Spikes is what I count on for max scores.


That took a while but finally we are on the same page now. You are on 14800 graphic score range on preformance presets which is exactly where it should be. As i thought, 15800 graphic is a custome run result. Please stop telling to users that you are scoring around 15800 in Firestrik as it is misleading.

I was trying to reproduce your clocks on my card and run firestrike and my score is almost identical, i saw in your posts that your card is operating on 1407-1416 MHz, so i choose 1410 which is more or less in the middle. I saw that your memory is set on 2267, i use uber V2 timings and my memory max out to 2100 with few EDC errors and i set such clock to the test. Firestrike do not benefit a lot on memory actually it will increse the score by 100-200 graphic points. Let sa that RX 480 is a mid range card and CPU do not limit this card.

As far as i know your are using old drivers 16. 09 or 12 i dont remmeber, these drivers boost a bit FireStrike score, I was using latest 17.3.3.

Summary: 1410/2100 with uber V2 timings.

Time for magic: 14727 Performance Firestrike comparing to your 14801

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18950731?

So, let's validate the statements which i saw in your posts which to be honest were stonishing for me:

1. You said that using some exotic thermal compound on VRM will increse FPS - *BUSTED* - my VRM is burnning and i did that to prove that your statement is false, VRM temperature is absolutely irrelevant before you reach the threshold of 115 C degrees and you will find such information in this thread in other posts as well. This is the way how VRM works. You can improve thermal conductivity and maybe lower a bit power efficiency and work culture. That's all, for sure it will do not impact FPS in direct way.

2. You said that cooling of some cold chips on the PCB has extended your performance capabilities - *BUSTED* - irrelevant for performance, i do not have any heatsinks on mentioned chips, most of them are cold, no impact on FireStrike score.

3 . You said that you have scored 15800 in Firestrike performance run on ~1416 core and 2266 mem - *BUSTED* - score do not lie, usually







The real score is around 14800 points and it is very predictable score. Bare in mind that on core set 1410-1420 and dicent voltage around 1.21-1.23 your card will start to exceeding power budget = power throttling. If you didn't extend the power limit in bios your card will slightly throttle due to insufficient power budget,

There is no reason to romanticize RX 480, it's a very good card in resonable price range. There is no need to falsify the results of this card.

I'm open to discuss about above, if you can proove this mistical 15800 graphic score i will be very interrested to have a look on that.

Thanks for the score, you can enter the link as well, then we can have a look on the overall setup.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> That took a while but finally we are on the same page now. You are on 14800 graphic score range on preformance presets which is exactly where it should be. As i thought, 15800 graphic is a custome run result. Please stop telling to users that you are scoring around 15800 in Firestrik as it is misleading.
> 
> I was trying to reproduce your clocks on my card and run firestrike and my score is almost identical, i saw in your posts that your card is operating on 1407-1416 MHz, so i choose 1410 which is more or less in the middle. I saw that your memory is set on 2267, i use uber V2 timings and my memory max out to 2100 with few EDC errors and i set such clock to the test. Firestrike do not benefit a lot on memory actually it will increse the score by 100-200 graphic points. Let sa that RX 480 is a mid range card and CPU do not limit this card.
> 
> As far as i know your are using old drivers 16. 09 or 12 i dont remmeber, these drivers boost a bit FireStrike score, I was using latest 17.3.3.
> 
> Summary: 1410/2100 with uber V2 timings.
> 
> Time for magic: 14727 Performance Firestrike comparing to your 14801
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18950731?
> 
> So, let's validate the statements which i saw in your posts which to be honest were stonishing for me:
> 
> 1. You said that using some exotic thermal compound on VRM will increse FPS - *BUSTED* - my VRM is burnning and i did that to prove that your statement is false, VRM temperature is absolutely irrelevant before you reach the threshold of 115 C degrees and you will find such information in this thread in other posts as well. This is the way how VRM works. You can improve thermal conductivity and maybe lower a bit power efficiency and work culture. That's all, for sure it will do not impact FPS in direct way.
> 
> 2. You said that cooling of some cold chips on the PCB has extended your performance capabilities - *BUSTED* - irrelevant for performance, i do not have any heatsinks on mentioned chips, most of them are cold, no impact on FireStrike score.
> 
> 3 . You said that you have scored 15800 in Firestrike performance run on ~1416 core and 2266 mem - *BUSTED* - score do not lie, usually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The real score is around 14800 points and it is very predictable score. Bare in mind that on core set 1410-1420 and dicent voltage around 1.21-1.23 your card will start to exceeding power budget = power throttling. If you didn't extend the power limit in bios your card will slightly throttle due to insufficient power budget,
> 
> There is no reason to romanticize RX 480, it's a very good card in resonable price range. There is no need to falsify the results of this card.
> 
> I'm open to discuss about above, if you can proove this mistical 15800 graphic score i will be very interrested to have a look on that.
> 
> Thanks for the score, you can enter the link as well, then we can have a look on the overall setup.


How is you guys are scoring higher on a single card then I am with crossfire 480s?


----------



## karlroberts

HI ALL

Can someone point me in the right direction.

I new to custom bios settings and upgrading my card and don't know where to start.

I have a new Asus Strix ROC RX480 8GB card and want to mine ethereum coins but i'm only getting 24MHz and can see from other posts it's possible to get 28MHz.

I don't know what i'm doing and could do with some help. i Have made a back up with GPU-Z and also made another back up with ATIFlash, but this is as far as i can get.
downloaded Polaris Bios Editor but now I'm stuck

Many Thanks Karl Roberts (ENGLAND)


----------



## Na1l

@jeztur2003

14800 graphic score, my personal record for overal score is around 12500 on single card


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @jeztur2003
> 
> 14800 graphic score, my personal record for overal score is around 12500 on single card


OK gotcha still single card 12500 dual 13000?


----------



## Na1l

@jeztur2003

probably your cpu is limiting the overall score, as you can see your graphic score is doubled. Overall score is the combination of your cpu, gpu and some of memory performance. Each component has a different weight.

Here you have explenation of how does it work in details:

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34363-GUIDE-3DMark-Score-Calculation-how-to-calculated-your-3DMark-Score


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @jeztur2003
> 
> probably your cpu is limiting the overall score, as you can see your graphic score is doubled. Overall score is the combination of your cpu, gpu and some of memory performance. Each component has a different weight.
> 
> Here you have explenation of how does it work in details:
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?34363-GUIDE-3DMark-Score-Calculation-how-to-calculated-your-3DMark-Score


Definitely cpu limited just waiting for black friday to go ryzen.


----------



## chris89

@Na1l So what is it you would like for me to do to please your curiosity? I don't feel like modding my drivers so i use 16.9.2...









@jeztur2003 Your crossfire is still waxing single cards. However your score will go from 120fps to over 200fps with ryzen on 2x 3.0 PCIe x16.

By the way you can gain at least 10fps per card when changing hyper transport/ nb link multi within the cpu.


----------



## Loladinas

@Na1l
To be fair I'm like 64.56% sure that keeping VRM cool will help with stabilizing ever so slightly higher clocks. Plus the power savings are nice. But please don't ask me to test for it, because I really am a very lazy person







.

What I have, however, found out and tested is that Firestrike does improve GPU score by a decent margin with CPU/RAM overclocks, so there's always that low hanging fruit to pick, if you're chasing higher benchmark scores.


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

I also thought that cool VRM will help to stabilize the card but i didn't find any proove for that during overclocking. It may help on different cards but not on RX . Lets say that according to information which i found, VRM section on RX is overgrown, it's massive. VRM decrease their efficiency with higher temperatures, even if we will lose 30% of VRM performance there is still a headroom.

@chris89

you can use whatever drivers you like, i do not have a problem with that. But i will argue with statements based on false premises each time. My intention was to straighten few things, that's all.

I also stongly encourage everyone to use scientific methods to anlyze the behavior of the computer, especialy use the diagram on the first page:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scientific_method


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @Loladinas
> 
> I also thought that cool VRM will help to stabilize the card but i didn't find any proove for that during overclocking. It may help on different cards but not on RX . Lets say that according to information which i found, VRM section on RX is overgrown, it's massive. VRM decrease their efficiency with higher temperatures, even if we will lose 30% of VRM performance there is still a headroom.


The thing is, I think, that putting the VRM section under heatsinks on my card allowed me to push from 1550MHz to 1560MHz (it wasn't stable tho, just good enough to complete a bench run or two), but I'm not going to argue that's definitely the case as there have been other variables that have changed between those runs, including CPU/RAM overclocks, fresh OS install, new drivers, different airflow... Of well, if anything it's just peace of mind, that I've extended the life of those poor overworked MOSFETS a tiny bit.

Unrelated; when you want to mention someone in your post you should use the

Code:



Code:


[@]name[/@]

tags, putting @ in front of a name doesn't work.


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

thanks for the tips, i was wondering which tag stands for this

regarding VRM i was reffering to 1400-1420 mhz, on 1500+ with voltage around 1.35-1.4V VRM temp may start to have an impact on stability as such card will consume 225+ W and the efficiency of VRM may start to play a role. Just like i said on 1400 MHz VRM temp is irrelevent if is below 115 C degress according to my experience.

One question what voltage where you using when overclocking to 1550-1560 range, 1.4V? How quick VRM start to burn?







It is difficult for me to keep VRM under 115 C on 1480 MHz with 1.312V - too smal alu heatsink.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @Loladinas
> regarding VRM i was reffering to 1400-1420 mhz, on 1500+ with voltage around 1.35-1.4V VRM temp may start to have an impact on stability as such card will consume 225+ W and the efficiency of VRM may start to play a role. Just like i said on 1400 MHz VRM temp is irrelevent if is below 115 C degress according to my experience.
> 
> One question what voltage where you using when overclocking to 1550-1560 range, 1.4V? How quick VRM start to burn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is difficult for me to keep VRM under 115 C on 1480 MHz with 1.312V - too smal alu heatsink.


I got pretty lucky with my card, as far as voltage scaling goes







The highest I've tried was 1.3V, but at that point I'm bumping into the power limit, and removing it completely is... not a good idea, if you plan to keep your card for a while. It's pretty much 1.225V for 1500MHz, 1.25V for 1530MHz, and 1.3V for 1550MHz. I'd have to check to be sure about the temps, but I think it got up to about 70C. I was running a smaller VRM heatsink at the time, so again, no apples to apples comparison. Another variable was that the air that was going into the case was 8-10C, I actually had to run my CPU fan slower to let it heat up a bit and not mess with CLU under the lid.

When I was done modding my card life got kind of in the way, and I didn't have the time to do proper tests... Which I really should do. I'll do a firestrike run or two tonight, with ~20ish C intake, and post temps. That should be a better indication of actual workable voltage.

I did keep my card running at [email protected] for a couple of months, so at least that is going to be doable. I'm running complete stock settings on everything at the moment.

Since I'm not at home now, here are some older pictures from hwbot


I didn't do it chasing high overclocks, I did it because it was fun, I learned something new, and afterwards I ended up with a far quieter GPU

*edit:* So many spelling mistakes... It's like I'm having a stroke or something, and have to keep editing my post to not look mentally challenged.


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

impresive, 16k graphic points

unfortunately my card ends up 1480 at 1.3V, IMHO 1.3V is too much, i still have a temperature headroom as i have around 45 degrees on GPU with this voltage but VRM is burnning and reaching 115C. I have a plan to modify a heatsink on VRM but do not expect a lot. I already bought Accelero X1, i have a plan to cut it a bit and form it to the shape of VRM gap with Dremel. Maybe it will help a bit.

On which card do you have such good scores MSI or Sapphire? When did you bought them, i saw some information that AMD impove the production process of RX480 chip in later production.

One more thing, what ASIC do you have on your chip? My is a 80.4%, is there any corelation?

PS i keep on repeating that English isn't my native language


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @Loladinas
> 
> impresive, 16k graphic points
> 
> unfortunately my card ends up 1480 at 1.3V, IMHO 1.3V is too much, i still have a temperature headroom as i have around 45 degrees on GPU with this voltage but VRM is burnning and reaching 115C. I have a plan to modify a heatsink on VRM but do not expect a lot. I already bought Accelero X1, i have a plan to cut it a bit and form it to the shape of VRM gap with Dremel. Maybe it will help a bit.
> 
> On which card do you have such good scores MSI or Sapphire? When did you bought them, i saw some information that AMD impove the production process of RX480 chip in later production.
> 
> One more thing, what ASIC do you have on your chip? My is a 80.4%, is there any corelation?
> 
> PS i keep on repeating that English isn't my native language


Both cards were bought a couple of weeks apart, either in September or October. Sapphire card is 77.5%, and MSI is 75.8%. I haven't *really* messed around with the MSI card much so I can't say what overclocking potential it truly has. I think it did like 1370-1380MHz at stock (1.15V) volts, but it was a bit too noisy to my liking at that point, mostly to cool down VRM. It's still running on stock cooling, but I've changed out the stock TIM with CLU, because the heatspreader was nickle plated, and there shouldn't be any issues if I wanted to go back. Now it's just puttering along at [email protected] (I like round numbers, if you haven't noticed







).

I've had good results by cutting up 92*92*15mm aluminum heatsinks. They go for $4-5 online.


Spoiler: Current setup looks like this







I've posted it in one of the threads before, but no harm in linking it again, right?


Spoiler: Heatsinks!


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

i see that your GPU is more flexible regarding voltages, I'm a little bit jealous









My card is a first generation RX480 bought just after the release.

My results:

1266 MHz - 1.0438V - offset -56 mV
1340 MHz - 1.1000V - offset 0 mV
1420 MHz - 1.2125V - offset +108 mV
1460 MHz - 1.2625V - offset +162 mV
1480 MHz - 1.3000V - offset +200 mV

Measured in GPU-z with Render Test

Usually i use middle clock, 1420 MHz. On [email protected] i'm exceeding power budget, some slight power throttling, 225+ W. It's for sure not the best sample but i can't complain a lot neighter.

Nice work with VRM radiator, let's say that i do not have so much space around my VRMs so i decide that will use some taller heatsink.


----------



## Loladinas

@Na1l

Alright, so as promised I did a few runs of Firestrike to check temperatures. Mind you all these are maximum reported values, averages tend to be a wee bit lower. Air temp was 24C.
Everything was set to stop and stock ROM was flashed. First run was done without touching anything, subsequent four were done by setting the voltage through WattTool, the rest were done the same, but with power limit increased by 50%. First temperature listed is the core, second one - VRM. Setting voltage to 1.3V made it produce an audible buzz during first graphics test.

You can see quite clearly where I was hitting the power limit; third and fourth runs before the increase and the last run after the increase. I don't think I should run my card at 1.3V, as the VRM is rated for 192A continuous, and it's cutting a bit too close for comfort











Code:



Code:


1266/2000 124A 127W 123W 1038mV 47C 37C 13354 11859 4618

1266/2000 126A 123W 109W 1000mV 46C 36C 13007 11793 4505
1266/2000 138A 148W 138W 1100mV 49C 38C 13113 11727 4512
1266/2000 151A 177W 145W 1200mV 54C 41C 13032 11866 4504
1266/2000 180A 228W 145W 1300mV 55C 43C 12944 11835 4469

1266/2000 124A 121W 110W 1000mV 45C 36C 13368 11926 4617
1266/2000 136A 146W 135W 1100mV 50C 39C 13391 11831 4616
1266/2000 156A 182W 166W 1200mV 55C 42C 13403 11842 4631
1266/2000 171A 216W 202W 1300mV 61C 47C 13520 11907 4626

1450/2000 171A 199W 181W 1200mV 58C 46C 14833 11887 5117
1450/2000 204A 257W 216W 1300mV 65C 52C 14851 11860 5123

*edit:* did a few more runs with custom memory timings, CPU and RAM still at stock. A bit surprised by the improved 1500MHz score, how close it is to my previous 1550MHz score with overclocked CPU and RAM. New drivers, I guess.

Code:



Code:


1266/2000 129A 131W 124W 1038mV 48C 38C 13799 11932 4687 high perf mode
1266/2000 136A 146W 136W 1100mV 49C 37C 13768 11749 4685
1266/2125 133A 143W 141W 1100mV 50C 38C 13961 11824 4721
1266/2150 138A 148W 137W 1100mV 50C 39C 13961 11915 4718
1266/2175 142A 152W 137W 1100mV 50C 39C 13947 11879 4730
1450/2125 186A 216W 187W 1200mV 58C 46C 15590 11066 5311
1450/2125 184A 215W 190W 1200mV 59C 47C 15487 11807 5312 high perf mode
1500/2125 196A 234W 205W 1225mV 60C 48C 15934 11845 5486


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas I'm impressed by the performance and work which you have done, thank you.

Regarding VRMs, I also do not feel confortable on 1.3V so i decided to limit the voltage to 1.25V max. I see that you were able to set reasonable temperatures on VRMs, i need to replace my small heatsink.


----------



## hayame

Rather curious about what settings you guys have in crimson for 3dmark, primarily the Texture Filtering Quality and Tessellation mode.

For Texture Filtering Quality I have it on performance and for Tessellation mode, I've tried both AMD optimized as well as Override with tessellation multiplier off/at zero.

That being said, I managed this:


while my max is
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18391702?

Currently I haven't tried to go past 1420 yet on this xfx 480 gtr but 1400/2250 is game stable with very little voltage increase (+25mv in trixx, max voltage it or gpu-z sees is 1.225 bu very rarely. Mostly stays under 1.22v)

That being said, I just finished editing bios to where it'll pull up to 225w if needed at 1.3v (if my calculations are even correct







) but always had it on prior custom bios to only ever pull about 190w at most.


----------



## adamvx

Welcome All!
I would like to know how to edit BIOSes with Hex editor ( I am using HxD)
to change default voltages..
Because I cannot change memory voltages with PBE (it is blocked?).
I need to set about 900mV voltage to mem, as it limit lowest core voltage..
or there is another way to decrease Core voltage?
Regards,
Adam


----------



## chris89

Clock dictates the "undervolt" and on polaris, an undervolt is an unstable-volt.

Default 65288, 65287 all call on specified voltage according to clock... clock way less across all states and volt way less as well...


----------



## Na1l

@hayame

few questions, did you bench your memory by OCLMembench? What is your score on 1266 core clock and 2300 mhz on memory? Did you modify the timings, with what memory chips your card is equiped, Hynix?

Each score which i was submitting was valided or hasn't been valided due to non-WHQL. Driver settings were default, maybe texture filtering was set to performance as 3dmark allow you to change this setting. For me only validated results count. But out of curiosity i decide to try tesselation off









http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18998978

16781 graphic points - tesselation off

BTW AMD optimised tesselation seems to be the best choice according to my experience.

I'm asking you about the memory timings as they have massive impact on performance, have a look on below results:

1266/2000 with stock timings - Firestrike graphic points: 12953
1266/2000 with uber v2.1 timings - Firestrike graphic points 13643

nearly 700 points increase, it's equivalent of +95-100 mhz on core, a lot

I can't understand why AMD didn't decide to equip RX iwth better memory with higher bandwidth.

Regarding the wattage at 225W, i can tell you that at 1.3v i'm experiencing really small throttling due to lack of power, only in Firestrike.

PS

overclock a bit the DDR4 memory, 2400 isn't optimal. Skylake and Kaby like 3000+ mhz area.


----------



## rediornot

ok, just put together a budget rig for a friend, big blue. it has 4 blue led 120mm fans to keep the air flowing. 2x120 pulling in the front and 1 at the top and 1 at the back. i pulled out the 3gb no name ram and put in 8gb kingston fury 1866 ram and bought msi rx470x4gb armor oc card. nice little unit and it runs fine. kind of like the way it plays games. i use my open air build below for myself.


----------



## hayame

@Na1l

With OCLMembench, I want to say it's around 225GB/s at 2250, no timings changed at all and the memory isn't hynix, it's samsung.

I haven't tried messing with timings too much other than copying over the timings from 1750 to 2000, but even then I didn't net anything better on OCLMembench vs stock 2000 timings and 2250 speeds. Not to mention I don't feel too safe trying out someones timings that isn't from a gtr, but one of these days I'll look into it more since I have the privilege of dual bios with switch.

As for AMD's decisions on going from 512-bit/hynix (on 390/390x and whatnot) to 256-bit/samsung, The only thing I could honestly complain about is maybe the memory controller based on the few reading I've done on it, but even then that's just being nitpicky. Other than that I think it was fine decision, especially with how some of them can hit 9ghz effective for such a midrange card.

I'll try to see if the settings I've done in these bios will help with getting past 1420, or even help me reach the thermal wall. I've been tempted to just set my TDP/TDA/power limit to 500/380/500 which is close to fury x limits since it has the same vrms.

And I go this stick of memory for free off of a friend and I'm waiting on a sale for some ram sticks with samsung b-die that'll do atleast 14-14-14-35 timings at 3200, but worry not that I don't know about my memory speeds. I have tried to overclock them to atleast 2800 but memtest86 would get some errors so instead I just tightened the timings at 2400 from 16-16-16-39 to 14-15-15-36, not the best but it was something fun to mess with that was free


----------



## Na1l

So if i understand well XFX has used really loose timings on GTR as my memory (Ref) score in OCLMembench:

stock timings

1266/2000 - 198 GB/s
1266/2100 - 210 GB/s

Uber V2.1

1266/2000 - 224 GB/s
1266/2100 - 232 GB/s

How have you been able to score at 16 458 Graphics Score at 1420 on core and less bandwidth? Is there any secret, tweak, software optimization?


----------



## hayame

I have no idea my friend. Maybe it might be my high core clock because it's dx11 but I highly doubt it's that.

I'm about to test this at 1.275v to see if I can reach 1450, or anything higher than 1420.

Well Finally hit the thermal wall of 80c (fan curve set to hit 100% at 70c), Decided that 1425 is definitely possible at 1.275v, but not really worth the temps.. So I moved on to messing around with memory timings.

Primarily used the 1625/2000Mhz Mix Timings, I tried to use Uber-Mix Extreme 2.1 and the Light one but both would crash when 3dmark was looking up system info.

1266/2000:

This was with the memory volt at 1050mv (mainly because I was trying to reduce memory errors at 2100mhz memory speeds, which didn't seem to do much)


And at stock memory voltages


1266/2100:

Here is the OCLMemBench with 1625/2000Mhz Mix Timings at 1266/2100

I would like to note that this is about 10GB/s slower than with stock timings at 2200mhz on the memory clocks.

1266 -> 1338 (stock for GTR black edition) -> 1400 (game stable with +25mv increase on the vcore)
  

As one can see, the memory errors increase heavily from temperature.. or maybe it was the vcore, I really can't tell







. Really sorry about the inconsistency between using gpu-z and hwinfo64

I went back and decided to use the stock timings and stock memory voltages and have it running at 2200Mhz as I'm able to get just about 230GB/s in OCLMemBench and little to no errors running firestrike.


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Clock dictates the "undervolt" and on polaris, an undervolt is an unstable-volt.
> 
> Default 65288, 65287 all call on specified voltage according to clock... clock way less across all states and volt way less as well...


No. I didn't ask if, I asked how.
I will underclock my core because mem is prioryty for me.
Nvm...
I can set voltages for gpu in Polaris Bios Editor but cannot for mem.. and I know I have to hex code it.
I found how to change timings tutorial, and how to change offsets for saphire 480 8g.. but it is not sufficinet as I have some 4gb version and I'd preffer change voltages than set offset


----------



## chris89

Even know the memory doesn't report more voltage, it is "Hotter" so the voltage set is what it runs at. Sometimes up to 1066mv will help though were talking about 6.6% hotter modules. If at max tilt clock or even say 2000Mhz memory at 1066mv, still 6.6% hotter than 1000mv. That would be from 80C at 8GB load to 85.28C, quite a lot hotter.

I find stock voltage is ideal to minimze errors, even some have said 966mv reduces errors. I have not tested undervolt memory. If set 966mv, that's from 80C 8GB load to 77.28C... Cool memory means possibly less errors.

The stock 65288 Value will "UnderVolt" so to say if set clock below "Stock" 1266mv. It will go between 1.093v to 1.150v, and change continuously to stay within thermal tolerance.

You could attempt to set 1313Mhz Core @ 1188mv which would be an "UnderVolt" however stability could not be guaranteed.


----------



## chris89

Check these out guy's! ill let ya know how they work...


----------



## kdead1

Hi,

i need help for best timming in my Sapphire rx 470 8gb Samsung memory.


----------



## adamvx

http://cdn.overclock.net/9/9f/900x900px-LL-9fbd4c96_i6qi51r7850x.jpeg

How to get -100 or -125 offset (-20X6,25) or (-16x6,25) in this way?


----------



## robnitro

I'm confused about the vddci/imc/aux voltage. Polaris says 1000, but hwinfo64 says vddci/aux 0.950 sometimes 0.975. Where would I change this and what would be optimal? I'm wondering if my chip might benefit from tweaking this. I don't care much about memory speeds, the uber strap works well for me at 2050, satisfied with that!


----------



## adamvx

I found -100mV F0FF (-16) value.. but cannot find how to make -125








I think I should change something else than only this value by vddc (between:
8D 00 and FF 00 01 07 0C 00








ECFF doesn't wok as -20.. if I set -20 I get no wattage differency than with stock offset


----------



## chris89

@robnitro We thoroughly tested the VDDCI of Tonga over on the Tonga Thread. By stock was 1175mv, only on Tonga would there need to be an offset so as the core clock rose so did the offset to maintain it's static 1175mv value. Which is ideal.

If you wanted to change the VDDCI, it can benefit the biggest big end of clocks. For instance 24/7 stable 1563Mhz operation.

Though there is no VDDCI Offset location in ATOM BIOS Reader for Polaris for the 65288, 65287, 65286 and so on. You want to leave idle 300Mhz at 900Mv no less or more.

So if we can actually find the exact location of the 65288 Hex Offset in the BIOS, then we could alter the VDDCI Offset to core voltage.

This won't help when not pushing super high core clocks. Though if going for huge big end clocks like 2Ghz on Polaris. The VDDCI may need to be set to 1000mv Static, rather than 900mv.

The VDDCI is the Integrated memory controller voltage. The 1000mv beside the 2000Mhz memory clock in Polaris BIOS editor is the module voltage regulator voltage at the back of the card near the 6-pin. Usually 2 VRM side by side. Unless I'm Way Off, an AMD Engineer would have to explain hahaha

If someone can set me straight please find an AMD Whitepaper going over AMD GPU VDDCI and what VDDCI means exactly and where it's coming from. We know it's voltage for memory, but could be helpful to know the particulars.

HAHAHAHA

Tonga example is the same as Polaris. As the core voltage goes down it's VDDCI offset value increases. On polaris it uses very high Offset because of ultra low power consumption.

65288 : VDDCI : 1175mv : 1225mv : Offset is -50 or actually -51 in hex for CD FF
65287 : Etc

Polaris is like this...

65288 : VDDCI : 900mv : 1250mv : Offset is -350 or actually -351 in hex for FE A1 On progammer windows calc : so you have to flip it as it appears flipped in hex for value : A1 FE for 65288.


----------



## robnitro

Confusing. So if it is 900, why is my aux on hwinfo64 saying 950?
I'm using stock bios for now... its 1.15v at the top 2 states 65288 65287.

If I set a voltage in the polaris editor instead of 65288 65287, would that make vddci higher or lower?


----------



## chris89

Sure thing man sorry for the confusion. I can be confusing for sure. Since the Actual answer has to be long and thorough. So I try it squeeze it all into a tiny-huge comment which doesn't do any good. haha

I'm glad you understand at least to ask if it would go higher. That's great.









The answer to your AUX question is, AUX is not to do with the core or memory so to speak. It's the Auxiliary devices/ components on the board for such things like Video Decode etc. Specialty components for specialty tasks. No need to worry about aux.

As for the VDDCI, by altering anything as for instance 65288. You have nothing to worry about with Polaris as it auto-calculates the proper VDDCI offset so it remains static 900mv at all times. No matter how high your 65288 voltage etc.

The VDDCI however can be the reason why going too high on 65288 causes complete failure. Is when the offset becomes too great. That's when an increased VDDCI value would be in order. Though you should only want a higher VDDCI value/ offset for only 65288 and no others. Only 65288 would need the higher VDDCI for higher voltage & clocks. That way 65287 etc and below will remain 900mv VDDCI for low power consumption and heat.

I hope that answers and helps a bit haha. I'm sure now it's like "So, can we do something about it now?". Well the answer is sure yes we can, just need to proplerly know and find where 65288 offset location is in hex of your bios. All cards bios has a different offset location, though same brand cards will have the same location regardless of card model. Same would apply to all reference cards, the VDDCI offset location in hex would be in the same place for all Reference cards even if different manufacturer. The Dev ID should be the same across all reference rx 480's and the SubSys ID meaning manufacturer being AMD.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> I found -100mV F0FF (-16) value.. but cannot find how to make -125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I should change something else than only this value by vddc (between:
> 8D 00 and FF 00 01 07 0C 00
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ECFF doesn't wok as -20.. if I set -20 I get no wattage differency than with stock offset


What method are you using to find the offset locations in hex? I can help you.


----------



## kdead1

it's good timing ? for rx 470 samsung memory

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E152DCB740A0068E7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hayame*
> 
> Rather curious about what settings you guys have in crimson for 3dmark, primarily the Texture Filtering Quality and Tessellation mode.
> 
> For Texture Filtering Quality I have it on performance and for Tessellation mode, I've tried both AMD optimized as well as Override with tessellation multiplier off/at zero.
> 
> That being said, I managed this:
> 
> 
> while my max is
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/18391702?
> 
> Currently I haven't tried to go past 1420 yet on this xfx 480 gtr but 1400/2250 is game stable with very little voltage increase (+25mv in trixx, max voltage it or gpu-z sees is 1.225 bu very rarely. Mostly stays under 1.22v)
> 
> That being said, I just finished editing bios to where it'll pull up to 225w if needed at 1.3v (if my calculations are even correct
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) but always had it on prior custom bios to only ever pull about 190w at most.


Can you share your bios. I'm interested to use it


----------



## seamuss

I flashed several rx 470 with samsung without any problem, now I have found an elpida and hynix that when I open the bios the speed values do not appear well and I appear as several vram schemes, to choose, what does this mean?


----------



## bardacuda

Is there any particular model of 470 4GB that is guaranteed to have Samsung memory and not Hynix/Elpida/Micron? I'm thinking of maybe picking some up for mining after the 570s get released if I can get a good price but want to be sure what I'm getting will have Samsung.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seamuss*
> 
> I flashed several rx 470 with samsung without any problem, now I have found an elpida and hynix that when I open the bios the speed values do not appear well and I appear as several vram schemes, to choose, what does this mean?


My Sapphire RX460 with Hynix memory shows the same.

While the Sapphire RX480 with Hynix and XFX RX470 with Samsung shows normally...


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What method are you using to find the offset locations in hex? I can help you.


I am using this hints:
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1656561.20

I am very new in hex, so I would be very gratefull for help and hints step by step,

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is there any particular model of 470 4GB that is guaranteed to have Samsung memory and not Hynix/Elpida/Micron? I'm thinking of maybe picking some up for mining after the 570s get released if I can get a good price but want to be sure what I'm getting will have Samsung.


I'm afraid not.. maybe you could try to buy second hand..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is there any particular model of 470 4GB that is guaranteed to have Samsung memory and not Hynix/Elpida/Micron? I'm thinking of maybe picking some up for mining after the 570s get released if I can get a good price but want to be sure what I'm getting will have Samsung.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seamuss*
> 
> I flashed several rx 470 with samsung without any problem, now I have found an elpida and hynix that when I open the bios the speed values do not appear well and I appear as several vram schemes, to choose, what does this mean?


Hey! Please use Polaris 1.4.1


----------



## seamuss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seamuss*
> 
> I flashed several rx 470 with samsung without any problem, now I have found an elpida and hynix that when I open the bios the speed values do not appear well and I appear as several vram schemes, to choose, what does this mean?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> My Sapphire RX460 with Hynix memory shows the same.
> 
> While the Sapphire RX480 with Hynix and XFX RX470 with Samsung shows normally...


I think atiflash is not reading well bios, another bios reading software to try?


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seamuss*
> 
> I think atiflash is not reading well bios, another bios reading software to try?


As I mention above: Please try Polaris 1.4.*1*


----------



## seamuss

Quote:


> Hey! Please use Polaris 1.4.1




Thanks, it seems that 1.4.1 at least if it shows that it has 2 bios, but it still does not mark the speed, you?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is there any particular model of 470 4GB that is guaranteed to have Samsung memory and not Hynix/Elpida/Micron? I'm thinking of maybe picking some up for mining after the 570s get released if I can get a good price but want to be sure what I'm getting will have Samsung.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm afraid not.. maybe you could try to buy second hand..
Click to expand...

You sure? Not even Sapphire Nitro OC? Thought I read somewhere that all the MSI Armors that have an 8-pin power connector are Samsung as well.


----------



## Loladinas

After spending a bit of time tweaking I think I'm done with my silent rom. It's the Nitro+ silent profile with a -62.50mv undervolt, stock clocks, generaleramons 2.1 timings, and 2125MHz memory clock. All in all a small bump in performance with a tiny reduction in power. I hope it won't end up crashing on desktop in a few weeks, since the reduction in voltage applies to the whole range...


I wonder if the "stock" voltage for 1266MHz has been reduced with newer drivers. It's at 1038mV now, I could swear it was at 1041mV a bit earlier, and ~1100mV when I first got the card. Or maybe I'm remember things wrong.


----------



## Godm0de

Any clue about this BIOS? I don't understand the memory timings in this BIOS. I have modded a lot of RX480/470 BIOS with PBE, but the timings in this one seem odd to me. I have also tried PBE 1.4.1, but also no luck.

The BIOS is from an XFX RX480 with 8G and reference design. The label on the back plate says:
RX - 480M8BA VA.2
RADEON RX 480 Core 8 GB d5 3xDP HDMI

XFXRX-480M8BAVA2.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## adamvx

Strange.,.. looks like hynix mixed with samsung 0.o
Did you try to mode by hex ?

https://anorak.tech/t/anoraks-amd-vbios-hex-modification-tutorial/126/7


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

I have exact the same score with -54mV and memory set to 2080 with uber v2.1. Maybe you should switch to uber v2.1, you will have substential increse on memory at 2125 and it shouldn't impact power efficiency. Unfortunately may memory report some EDC errors on 2080+ probably due to overheating of memory. If i run benchmarks on cold i do not have any errors.

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19032666


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @Loladinas
> 
> I have exact the same score with -54mV and memory set to 2080 with uber v2.1. Maybe you should switch to uber v2.1, you will have substential increse on memory at 2125 and it shouldn't impact power efficiency. Unfortunately may memory report some EDC errors on 2080+ probably due to overheating of memory. If i run benchmarks on cold i do not have any errors.
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19032666


555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
Yeah, those are the ones I was using. 2125 is the highest I can go without EDC errors. Going over that does start to show a few errors per run, more as it heats up, like you said. Oddly memory bandwidth scaling in oclmembench seems to only go to 241GB/s. The ones with the asterix are with "Uber 2.1" timings.

Code:



Code:


198GB/[email protected]
226GB/[email protected]
234GB/[email protected]
231GB/[email protected]*
238GB/[email protected]*
241GB/[email protected]*
241GB/[email protected]*
240GB/[email protected]*


----------



## Godm0de

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Strange.,.. looks like hynix mixed with samsung 0.o
> Did you try to mode by hex ?
> 
> https://anorak.tech/t/anoraks-amd-vbios-hex-modification-tutorial/126/7


Thanks for the link, I'll try this later.


----------



## hayame

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Can you share your bios. I'm interested to use it


Sure thing once attachment works, I keep on getting a error trying to upload it.

But basically what I changed from my stock bios is:

Max Memory Freq (MHz) increased from 2250 to 2400
TDP (W) Increased from 110 to 225
TDA (A) Increased from 107 to 175
Max Power Limit (W) increased from 115 to 225
Let me know if you want me to post the timings or anything else that polaris bios editor can change values of


----------



## kersoz2003

I haven't got enough cash for cpu-mobo . So I bought a i5 2400. I spent most of my money to RX 470. I am not planning to overclock gpu. Will this cpu bottleneck rx 470 at 1440p cause I have a 2k monitor. ? ( for example severe bottleneck I mean) or is it ok in most games ?

My purchases will arrive tomorrow









I need to say I have 420 gb SSD already.


----------



## Mgrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kersoz2003*
> 
> I haven't got enough cash for cpu-mobo . So I bought a i5 2400. I spent most of my money to RX 470. I am not planning to overclock gpu. Will this cpu bottleneck rx 470 at 1440p cause I have a 2k monitor. ? ( for example severe bottleneck I mean) or is it ok in most games ?
> 
> My purchases will arrive tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to say I have 420 gb SSD already.


check here will tell you if cpu bottlenecks on any games. ekk must buy another 8 gb ram at some point for new mass effect


----------



## ku4eto

Okay, i found soemthing weird. I am using a strap from the 1500mhz of a 480 Sapphire Hynix, onto a 470 XFX Hynix - on the 1750 and 2000Mhz (the one from the bitcointalk). Was doing 850h/s on Monero. Suddenly, today, after i went on my new 8320 and changed the CPU-NB from 2475 to 2700Mhz, and the h/s jumped from 850 to 870h/s. And the RX 480, which is a stock bios/clocks, went from 600h/s to 650h/s.


----------



## chris89

So I just started messing with the ceramic substrate and results are not good to start but many other variables popped up.

Basically the vrm contact area bows in the center since the screws are so far apart. If there was 4 vrm screws it wouldn't bow in the center.

Meaning only the vrm near the screw is contacting properly. Performance is horrible at the moment. Will need to come up with a solution which I believe I have one.

3m double sided adhesive on all vrm in the shape of "balls" place on each vrm first. Then actually paste the heatsink vrm contact area and place ceramic substrate on the heatsink first, then tighten.

So far test 1 firestrike 63fps, from 74 I saw once before.

Only 11fps average but thats quite a few. Plus VRM hit 85C when core was 70C... 1400mhz core 2266mhz memory.. Im also using the ceramic substrate on each module, though I rushed the installation and will need to do over again... haha

Ceramic substrate squares on each memory module is proving to work well though at 0.63mm thickness.. some bowing is occuring.. require 0.40-0.5mm thickness... all in all 2266mhz at 75 errors through firestrike isn't bad... fps was said to hit 112 max.


----------



## chris89

update - vrm is cool on ceramic for sure but performance isn't there... so yeah need more testing and on 16.9.2 PCIe 2.0 with defaults tesseleation amd optimized and performance

1400mhz core on stock voltage and 2266mhz memory on stock voltage and timings

card runs good maybe need more clocks? its not holding 1400mhz and going all over so yeah i lost my touch over the last week haha


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

it seems that EDC Errors are killing the performance or some other factors are playing a role.

@chris89

i have simulated PCI-E 2.0 to check how big impact it has to the performance, below are the results:

Firestrike, default, validated scores, drivers 17.2.1 WHQL 1266 MHz core / 2080 MHz mem on Uber v2.1, it should be an equivalent of your 2266 MHz or a bit less

PCI-E 2.0 graphic score: 13 785 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19047315
PCI-E 3.0 graphic score: 13 953 http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19032666

Your score at 1400/2266 MHz: 13469

As you can see the difference is very small, nearly 170 points so PCI-E 2.0 is not a huge bottle neck. Instead of increasing clocks i would do something with temperature and wattage. Your card has to throttle a lot if i can go higher on stock clocks than you on 1400 MHz. Less voltage, less clocks and more RPM


----------



## chris89

The thing about it is you can't simulate the difference. It's the traces in the board that have to be rated max 2.0, vs 3.0.

The difference is 5 GT/s vs 8 GT/s which is 60% faster theoretical throughput, all in the traces of the board.

If your CPU is outputting at or beyond 8 GT/s then you will see that max slot throughput of 16GB/s or near it.

Only if the CPU can output a full 8 GT/s but it really comes down to slot throughput limitations. It's double basically on Memory Read/ Write from 6,000MB/s to 12,000MB/s.

PCIe 2.0 x16 is said to do 8GB/s through the slot obviously we see as much as 6.5, maybe more if slot frequency is increased.

PCIe 3.0 x16 is said to do 16GB/s through the slot yet we see as much as 13.5, maybe more if slot frequency is increased.

haha









*Side Note*

I went back and took off the Ceramic plate, it caused too much bowing in the VRM contact area and also board bowing. I decided to use only Laird Technologies Thermagon T-6100, among Bergquist stock on many other components. Which has proved to reduce loss as I have mentioned before. Along with an increase in ASIC by nearly 15%.

This means if you look at my previous HWInfo screenshot from max input power of 236 watts. We see now 192 watts. That's a loss decrease of 21.92%. I did not do it to all the caps, and VRM as I would need to cool the VRM and chips on the back of the PCB as well to generate near 0 loss input to output power.

Before input was 236.836 watts and output of 209.203 watts = loss of 13.208%. Now with Input of 192.369 watts and output of 182.746 watts = loss of 5.2657%.

Meaning ASIC improved by 7.454%. Meaning much higher efficiency, which means cooler VRM and cooler card.

By the way I also surpassed my 1400mhz core 2266mhz memory score while at 1333mhz core 2000mhz memory with this configuration.


----------



## adamvx

What with my issue, Chris89?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What method are you using to find the offset locations in hex? I can help you.


----------



## Loladinas

Not sure if this has came up in the thread before, maybe someone already has the answer...
Since my GPU fans are controlled from a motherboard header, is there a way to permanently set fans to off in the ROM? Maybe any of you have any links to start reading on the issue?


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

Let's say that RX480 isn't the most powerful video card and isn't able to use the full standard of PCI-E 2.0. I was looking for some proof of that. I found few articles on techpowerup! and guru3d and very interresting youtube movie which show that discrepancie is marginal:

https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Fury_X_PCI-Express_Scaling/8.html
https://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/pci_express_scaling_game_performance_analysis_review,10.html
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJVXhwTv3RU

so i'm sure that PCI-E 2.0 isn't limiting your card more than 3% according to various tests which has been conducted, probably less.

It seems that you can simulate PCI-E 2.0, doesn't matter what kind of CPU you have or results are the same for different reason.

I reed somwhere that ASIC is strongly related to main ATX PSU. If that would be related to temperature of video card's VRM you should receive higher quality percetage just after the start of the computer when temperature is low. Otherhand i saw a lot of reports that ASIC has incresed after PSU replacment.

@Loladinas

Trixx give a possiblity to put 0% on Fans. What will happend if you mod the bios in polaris and set very high max temp and minimum Fans for 0? and Max to 0%?


----------



## Loladinas

@Na1l
Yeah, I know I can do it with software, I'd just like a more permanent solution, thus BIOS editing








I tried setting all the temps to 90C, but that just bricked my card, so yeah... I'm not great at this. I remember seeing something like that on some other forum, the guy had made a BIOS for LN2, and it had fan control removed, but I think it also had temp reporting removed, and I still need to keep that. Can't find the darn thing now.

As for changing ASIC quality... I could probably check that, as I've recently switched the PSU in my ITX system from a HX650 to a SF600.


----------



## chris89

@Na1l Thank you I appreciate the input for sure. I have not seen a proper PCIe 2.0 vs PCIe 3.0 comparison. The proper way to compare is to use the Same exact cpu, same exact memory modules on two boards of the same manufacturer for the same CPU compatibility. That's the only way to compare. Comparing by setting a PCIe 3.0 board to 2.0 is just software. It can't shut down as much data. Unless they compare AIDA64 GPGPU and then I would believe it if in fact the memory read & write show properly a decrease of the theoretical amount of 60%. I have seen this and it is truly half PCIe 2.0 vs 3.0 on PCIe memory read & write.

Yeah that helps. ASIC is based on 12 volts. So basically it's about how well the card handles 12 volts at idle and load. My PSU needs to be replaced. 11.875v idle and could see below 11.4 volts load. Which can be heard by the fan of the card when going under load. Maybe if I send off my 1kw to have it tweaked to 13 to 13.5 volts, I would never droop below 12 volts or even 12.5 volts. This is possible through attenuating the microfarad resistance of the capacitors within the psu. I had a cap replaced with a different rating and my 12 volt rail went up and drooped less.

I won't comment on anything else but right on brother!









Here's my new results, nothing special at all...

PCIe 2.0 results here : GPU memory read & write only 6GB/s vs PCIe 3.0 12GB/s+.

1415Mhz core : stock 65288
2266Mhz memory : stock 1000mv
Powerlimit : DeLimited as all my bios are
88C Max 88C Shutdown 88C Hotspot


----------



## Na1l

@Loladinas

Did you try to analyse some bios from Semi-Passive cards? Sapphire Nitro+ for example?

@chris89

The key word in your results is "CUSTOM RUN" which makes your results incomparible. Show me some validated results with such score which will be the proof of comparible setup with Tesselation, AA, AF and all other fireworks which can be turned off.

Edit

i didn't notice the titles above, still valid score pls

How long your card is able to sustain such clocks before start to throttle? out of curiosity.

Reply for your edit -> i gave you proofs that PCI-E 2 or 3 doesn't matter. I think it will be very hard to find motherboards which the same except PCI-E standards. 50% of maximal bandwidth, maximal. So if you do not use more than a half of PCI-E 3.0 bandwidth capacity such factor doesn't metter and here you have such situation.


----------



## robnitro

I made a moderate bios and it's working well. Seeing my scores in 3dmark, I'm fine with not messing with TDP as my card seems to heat up too much past 20% PT anyway. I like PT because it can make the card more efficient under high loads.

I made the upper states closer and don't use wattman except to set the PT +20%. If I mess with the clocks or voltage , it makes the card slow. Seems to be some bug in the latest driver.

Memory I set to 900mv in wattman, because 2050 at ubermix v2 works fine My memory doesnt go much further even if I run 1000mv.


----------



## Tyranids

I'm not sure what exactly I'm doing wrong here... No matter if I get the BIOS off my card using ATIWinFlash or GPU-Z, it's always 256KB. The only BIOSes I can even get to post are my stock BIOS and the 2 techpowerup's database that claim to be from the same card. I've got an XFX GTR RX 480 8GB, it's the 1338MHz core one.

tyranids_bioses.zip 324k .zip file


When I compare these in notepad++ hex editor compare, they are all 3 wildly different. Massive portions of them are not the same at all. Also for any of these BIOSes I start with, the card will accept no changes. If I mod the stock.rom BIOS, it will not post at all, and if I mod either of the other 2 I get to Windows fine, except that it resets my resolution down to 1024x768, and refuses to put my 144Hz monitor above 64Hz. GPUz also reads core/memory clocks as 0/0, and no program except (thankfully) ATIWinFlash even seems to recognize that I have a graphics card. GPU accelerated stuff will crash instantly telling me no GPU detected. I'm using a Ryzen processor with the monitor connected straight to GPU, so it's not like I'm bricking my card and mobo is defaulting back to integrated graphics.

I am very confused by this tool and don't know what I have to do really. Do we still need to patch the driver with the pixel clock patch utility? I've tried that in the past but it made no difference. Also, when I open my stock.rom in polaris bios editor 1.4, this is what I see:


As you can see, the memory timings section is all screwed up, and for some reason this stock bios has a default memory clock of 601. The 2 downloaded from techpowerup both open and appear like this:


Any help would be much appreciated =D. I'm not sure what to do really.... All I want is to try the default 1750 timings for my 2000 MHz memory clock and also experiment with raising the power limit. Is there some basic thing I'm missing here?


----------



## robnitro

You have to run the patcher for everything, not just the bios option. Redownload it and run the general patcher. It works that way only with the new drivers.


----------



## chris89

@adamvx Sup man? I just was curious how and where you found the hex offset etc? May I help you with anything?

@Na1l I just don't feel like validating haha I suppose lets just go and pretend that all my benchmarks are fake lies and are just cheats... haha Or just figure them as a valid result among our OC community here in the Polaris thread.

yeah cool dude but yeah clocks holding and all that has to do with fan rpm. More fan sooner means less or no throttling... too slow of fan spool up and throttles until fan comes up to speed. So if set manual rpm range in Wattman can run without throttle throughout test 1 & 2. However I find less stability at too high of fan rpm. It actually is more stable if not set fan's to max.

By the way I'm doing this all based on BIOS alone, zero messing with clocks in software.

The max I can boot up and I'm sure anyone is 1250 value in place of 65288, which is the max anyway so leaving 65288 is ideal.

So If I used Trixx to volt out higher and clock manually higher than this I'm sure I could get high scores. Those scores are all BIOS, I don't need to set anything. Just go in game and it runs at that speed constantly.


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @adamvx Sup man? I just was curious how and where you found the hex offset etc? May I help you with anything?


I would like to know more about offest and voltage setting.
What's the difference between both?
I would like to know how to find offsets on another vendor's cards
I would like to mine with my cards (besides of Sapphire I have gigabyte and asus 470) and I would like to do it on Linux.
On Windows I can set everything with Wattool.. but Windows has many "feautures" which cause huge mess.. But on linux I cannot get less than 125W/card and I am little annoyed about this
I would like to get less than 120w a card stable. So bad that lowering mem voltage below 1000mV in Polaris doesn't work.

I should set core about 1150mhz and mem about 2030Mhz.. some watt to cooling (fan to about 60-70% will be sufficient I guess so I do not need to use all available power for fan...
I hope you people here could help me as I am trying to help if I can.
Regards!


----------



## Loladinas

@adamvx
What cards do you have? Sapphire Nitro+ uses a voltage offset on its performance profile, so it's real easy to modify it in BIOS to whatever you like.


----------



## chris89

@adamvx Okay, I understand now you wish to reduce power consumption? Why might I ask? PSU limitation?

If you send your BIOS to me, I can limit it's power limit by temperature and not the total amount of watts. Since power limiting watts/ amps will also take half your fps.

We can use way more power up until the temperature limit is reached and then throttle, but we can avoid throttle if there is plenty of airflow and lots of turbulent cfm.

So yeah, upload your bios .rom via a .zip and I can show you what I mean. We could actually set the clock sky high, and set the temperature limit to the value at which meets your desired amount of power to use. This would require testing and documenting of load power stats.

LMK


----------



## Leons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Not sure if this has came up in the thread before, maybe someone already has the answer...
> Since my GPU fans are controlled from a motherboard header, is there a way to permanently set fans to off in the ROM? Maybe any of you have any links to start reading on the issue?


This is rom the sapphire nitro + oc opened with HxD



do not know if your rom is the same then check please
however, you might set in 0000 instead of FC 08 (FC 08> ENDIAN 8FC> Decimal 2300= MAX RPM),
set at 00 instead 0F (0F> decimal 15: 15% * 3200 = 480 = MIN RPM)
Test at your own risk if you want and possibly confirm if it works.
I apologize for my english (Google Translate)
Greetings


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leons*
> 
> This is rom the sapphire nitro + oc opened with HxD
> 
> 
> 
> do not know if your rom is the same then check please
> however, you might set in 0000 instead of FC 08 (FC 08> ENDIAN 8FC> Decimal 2300= MAX RPM),
> set at 00 instead 0F (0F> decimal 15: 15% * 3200 = 480 = MIN RPM)
> Test at your own risk if you want and possibly confirm if it works.
> I apologize for my english (Google Translate)
> Greetings


Yup, my rom was the same, but nope doesn't seem to do anything. The rom works, but the controller still sends out a PWM signal once it reaches the temperature threshold. But thanks nonetheless, at least now I have a starting point to try and figure out things from.


----------



## Leons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Yup, my rom was the same, but nope doesn't seem to do anything. The rom works, but the controller still sends out a PWM signal once it reaches the temperature threshold. But thanks nonetheless, at least now I have a starting point to try and figure out things from.


Thank you for the reply.
Other parameters that I know for the fans:



E4 12 Sensitivity is (4836)
30> decimal 48 = 48°C (the temperature at which the fans stop)
38> decimal 56 = 56°C (the temperature at which the fans are operated)

Bye


----------



## adamvx

sapphire480_8g_07_black-boost.zip 109k .zip file


What is most important to me is to decrease power consumption.
For mining I need high mem and low core (but not lower than about 1100-1150 - depends on cards and timings)
In Windows I can set about 890mv (with 4x6,25mV offset) and it works good at least few days..
But there's no such a tool like WatTool in linux (in console especially)
so I have to find another way...

For fan and temperature control I have great tool in Claymore miner.
I know that this card could perform good at 110W or even less (I heard about 90w) -> it could perform little slower if power saving will be decent


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> sapphire480_8g_07_black-boost.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> What is most important to me is to decrease power consumption.
> For mining I need high mem and low core (but not lower than about 1100-1150 - depends on cards and timings)
> In Windows I can set about 890mv (with 4x6,25mV offset) and it works good at least few days..
> But there's no such a tool like WatTool in linux (in console especially)
> so I have to find another way...
> 
> For fan and temperature control I have great tool in Claymore miner.
> I know that this card could perform good at 110W or even less (I heard about 90w) -> it could perform little slower if power saving will be decent


Highlighted bits *should* be the offset in your rom.


You should change those as per this image


To set a -25mV offset you should put it FC FF (-4 decimal converted to hex = -4x6,25mV) instead of 04 00, save the file, then open it in the Polaris BIOS editor and save it again to fix the checksum. But... like... proceed at your own risk.


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Highlighted bits *should* be the offset in your rom.
> 
> 
> You should change those as per this image
> 
> 
> To set a -25mV offset you should put it FC FF (-4 decimal converted to hex = -4x6,25mV) instead of 04 00, save the file, then open it in the Polaris BIOS editor and save it again to fix the checksum. But... like... proceed at your own risk.


Ok I known this method. This step only is sufficient?
Could you tell me how to do it other way (how to encode 900mV memory voltage f.e if it is possible?)

BTW How do you find this values?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Ok I known this method. This step only is sufficient?
> Could you tell me how to do it other way (how to encode 900mV memory voltage f.e if it is possible?)
> 
> BTW How do you find this values?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/10#post_25860237 this post and that whole thread in particular. Watch the video linked.
Sapphire RX 480 rom already has the offset in it, so you don't need to add as much stuff, just change the bits representing the offset itself.


----------



## Na1l

Guys, i would like to announce that i have gained 250-300 points in FireStrike with new 17.4.1 drivers comparing to 17.2.1

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19070854

I do not have any games with build-in benchmarks but this is very promissing. If someone play ESO, grass do not flicker anymore and CRU issue is fixed now.


----------



## robnitro

On 1285 mhz I get 14200 graphics score on 3dmark.Similar 200 pts improvement.


----------



## chris89

I just built an AMD Opteron 1389 system with 8GB ram on a 500w PSU. Had a R9 290X in there to start but at 4k ultra, the psu wasn't going to last.

Now I'm running the RX 480 8GB, not sure if it makes a difference yet. Installing 17.4.1, is the patcher working on 17.4.1?

Thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Should be, but there are for some reason less things to patch.

Could be me thought, Windows left with blue blazes of BSOD's, but that was probably due to the Windows Performance Recorder.... Probably...


----------



## chris89

Modding the new driver was too much of a pain. Just went with 16.9.2 which sort of stinks because can't record but it's okay.

Testing 4096x2160 and VSR 5120x2880 and its quite fun when you find a game that can do fine at this resolution, that's fun and looks fine.

The crazy thing is the RX 480 is performing like a 500 watt 390x at max clocks while using way less. Even know this 500w PSU smelled up the whole house I'm sure on the 290x after a few minutes.

The RX 480 didn't make it smell that I could tell and power consumption was quite high, so that's good. It works at least. I dislike my fan profile, as it hangs forever after leaving a game which is sensitivity value... How to get it to ramp up properly and in time yet go quiet as soon as you leave your game?

Anyway this is what I'm running it at. At 1407Mhz, I just like to look at 45.0GPixel/s on default 65288 (1.25v max). The ram though is having issues at 2188, even know 1 error. Grey screen freeze occurs when making this comment I'm typing now haha. Had to restart twice until I am now at 2120Mhz memory 1000mv (I might settle at 2110 (270GB/s) or 2149 (275GB/s) though). I had this Grey screen freeze on tonga, it was the VDDCI was too low. Needs to be 1000mv static or even try 933, 966, 988, and 1000mv until it's fixed at high memory clock. I wouldn't know how on Polaris since Atom Bios Reader is messed up on Polaris.

Just wanted to say even know this cheap motherboard and AMD Opteron 1389 are limited to PCIe 1.1 2.5GT/s, it runs great and is a blast. This CPU is awesome and lots of fun.

Yeah... Desktop resolution of 4096x2160 - Plus Ultra Fun 5120x2880 Gaming


----------



## robnitro

Chris, patcher works, but I used the full shebang patch, not sure if bios only does it too.

Does anyone know why the card takes forever to spin down? Let's say I run 3dmark, fans get to higher speeds no problem keeps gpu around 70C. Stop 3dmark, clock drops to idle, gpu temp to 50s, then 40s... But the fans take forever to slow down, at least a minute!

I tried acoustic level 900 mhz, 1100 mhz. Tried sensitivity stock, 65333 (thx chris works quick) and nothing changes this very slow slowdown behavior?


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Sup man thanks haha I too have the exact same issue! I tried everything, best left acoustic limit 0 it's pointless value haha

Try Sensitivity "0" ... The only thing that works as good as in the 65000 range with possibly proper slow down? It takes way longer to spool up but I think spools down nicely...

It also has to do with the actual "Real" max rpm of the fan... determine true max rpm and multiple by 0.75 to have it 75% of max...

By the way Input to Output loss is also in the power supply as well... My Precision 530 has idle 12v reading of 13.5v... which improves efficiency of all components. They ought to try that... Maybe Dell was on to something haha Would need to pull out my non-existent multi-meter to test this if it's accurate though...

Input to Output of the GPU could result in vast loss, if the PSU is drooping like mad... It's okay though for this system. PSU was dirt cheap and I'm happy with it. I replaced the 120mm fan inside with Blue LED 120mm... looks sweet haha


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Here try this. I find it works well with fan speed up and slow down time. I haven't had any issues and my max rpm is 2933rpm.

RobNitro_XFX_RX480_1407Mhz_2149Mhz.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

You guys should all just try some of these exotic thermal plates out... they do in fact have the potential to drop VRM temperature by 20-25C.

Leave your pad as is, untouched so it's still in good shape. Just paste the substrate side that contacts the heatsink. Adhere/ push snug flush to the contact area... Tighten Down.. Done... it's 0.63mm thickness. This will increase compression by upwards of 67%. Could be as much as 67% decrease in VRM temperature.

I'll review it when mine comes in.









$12.. really

Vigilink redirect? Copy & Paste









http://www.ebay.com/itm/302274822288?ul_noapp=true

xfx rx 480 pcb... vrm pad in purple .. checking out the imprint of vrm compression... the plate will help

12 VRM only 6 Imprints? we should see all 12 imprints.. so 6 are scorching.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @robnitro Here try this. I find it works well with fan speed up and slow down time. I haven't had any issues and my max rpm is 2933rpm.
> 
> RobNitro_XFX_RX480_1407Mhz_2149Mhz.zip 110k .zip file


Thanks but I can't run anything much past 1300, so I adopted it to my own custom states. The card is solid, but just doesnt overclock well at all, even when cold and low load. A semi-dud.


----------



## chris89

Cool dude. Yeah it won't actually go to 1407mhz, since temperature limit at 78C. It will scale to the clock the card can do in that temperature threshold. It's hard to think about it that way but yeah.


----------



## robnitro

In my case it crashes before i get the heat, lol. Spin down is same stupid issue.. what the point of acoustic limit ignored when its at 300 and 36C and slowly creeping down.

I did clean install of drivers, same crap... Probably a bug.


----------



## chris89

I sent you another bios but if it doesn't work ill make another later. Yeah need sensitivity 0 yet a couple other values fine tuned. I fixed it on mine, it spools up in time and spin down quite nicely now. Rather than hanging at 70% while at 30C for seems like 30 minutes haha


----------



## robnitro

Please let me know how you got the spin down working, maybe send me your bios and I can compare settings... Thanks!

BTW, Which timings do you use on your mods? It seems like normal timings in this one you posted and sent me. Why normal timings instead of uber mix? I'm happy with 2050 mhz and 900mv on ubermix. Otherwise anytime UVD low clocks are used for example and memory goes to 2050mhz, the minimum voltage ends up being 1000mv, and uses some more watts than using 900mv.

Stupid design of power management, which you have discovered with the vrm's etc.


----------



## adamvx

I would ask you once again, because I'm lost a little.. Is there another way to lower power consumption than voltage offset?
I would like to build a mining rig on linux (Simple OS) but I have some different card.. In some I can do voltage offset in hex, but some are another, and I am afraid I can not, because it is too hard for me..
More over when I am using offsets I have to calculate (pX-states value (because in my mining OS I can adjust voltage by power stage) - offset) and it makes more work because, besides making offset (myself or with someone's help I have to check p-states values in Windows or set it fixed with atiflash.. Sorry for my inability
I will be gratefull for any hints.


----------



## robnitro

In Polaris bios editor you can set voltages and clocks. For example my top 2 65288 and 65287 are both 1.15v. You can type in a value instead, like 1100 for 1.1v. But first be sure that it is stable for that clock speed. Higher asic cards can run 1266 at 1.05v! Mine cannot, poor asic, I need 1.138v for that.

I myself edited bios to use my own voltages this way instead of the preset which is based on asic%

The watts and power tune % are for throttling which means if you exceed those watts, it will drop to a lower state, meaning less mhz and less voltage. Again, very handy but not so much for mining.

Also for mining, make sure you find out the best memory strap timings, latency helps mining a lot. There's many forums that discuss best practices for mining and you can use Polaris bios editor to make voltage and frequency changes easily!


----------



## kithylin

I have a question about the new polaris cards.. I'll admit I'm being sort of lazy, and didn't want to read through the whole thread but just sort of ask a basic question.

Right now I have a rather exotic 290X card: Sapphire TRI-X OC 8GB R9 290X with the big cooler and 3 fans on it and 2x8pin pcie. I had the nice folks here on overclock.net give me a custom bios for it where we upped the voltage (a pretty good bit), and a custom overclock on it, and disabled both power and thermal throttling and sort of a "Balls to the wall" custom bios mod to it.

And, this sort of thing is why I went AMD.. because nvidia won't let us do this with their modern cards anymore. But AMD did. So.. I'm curious about the Polaris line. Is AMD still letting us be "loose and free" with bios mods and disabling throttling and setting voltage to any value we want? Or has AMD changed and gone to "clamping down" on us like nvidia and not letting us mod anything?

I was thinking of considering like upgrading to a RX 480 8GB card, putting a water block on it and trying to push it "to the edge" as far as it'll go.

What's the average overclocks on RX 480's on water with custom bios?


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Chris, patcher works, but I used the full shebang patch, not sure if bios only does it too.
> 
> Does anyone know why the card takes forever to spin down? Let's say I run 3dmark, fans get to higher speeds no problem keeps gpu around 70C. Stop 3dmark, clock drops to idle, gpu temp to 50s, then 40s... But the fans take forever to slow down, at least a minute!
> 
> I tried acoustic level 900 mhz, 1100 mhz. Tried sensitivity stock, 65333 (thx chris works quick) and nothing changes this very slow slowdown behavior?


What is full shebang patch ?


----------



## chris89

@kithylin

vigilink redirect? copy & paste

https://www.visiontek.com/refurbished/performance-graphics/radeon-rx-480-overclocked-8gb-gddr5-rear-blower-4m-3x-dp,-hdmi-402-detail.html

$169.99 these are great cards I bought several all capable of 1407mhz. No need to water cool, keep it simple. These are better cards than 290x/ 390x as you can throw this gpu in any system and run just like if not faster than 290x/ 390x plus hdmi 4k 60hz plus vsr up to 5k. The rx 480 is worth it.

Unlocked and all that? I mean sort of it's more detailed and nvidia cards allow the same thing, you could de-limit but the vrm may soar sky high... that's why we can control vrm and throttle according to temperature when delimited... I just had to do tons and tons of rigorious testing and experimentation to know the in's and out's of these gpu's.

If you wanna fine-tune the 290x, send me the bios and we can dial er' in a bit more efficient with plenty of big end horsepower.


----------



## ekoaja

Anyone can explain ? after 17.4.1 i cant even set vid over 1175v via wattool. No matter what number i set it stuck at 1175.


----------



## robnitro

Run atikmdag full patch, sorry for the slang. Not just the bios patch but everything it offers.


----------



## ekoaja

This ???


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> What is full shebang patch ?


I think he means patching not just the signature, but pixel clock too. IDK, mine works just fine by patching only the signature.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Anyone can explain ? after 17.4.1 i cant even set vid over 1175v via wattool. No matter what number i set it stuck at 1175.


It's what it was supposed to be by default. I don't remember the specifics, but you need to remove that limit by either editing a registry key or by using a checkbox somewhere in Afterburner. "Extend overclocking limits" or something like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I have a question about the new polaris cards.. I'll admit I'm being sort of lazy, and didn't want to read through the whole thread but just sort of ask a basic question.
> 
> Right now I have a rather exotic 290X card: Sapphire TRI-X OC 8GB R9 290X with the big cooler and 3 fans on it and 2x8pin pcie. I had the nice folks here on overclock.net give me a custom bios for it where we upped the voltage (a pretty good bit), and a custom overclock on it, and disabled both power and thermal throttling and sort of a "Balls to the wall" custom bios mod to it.
> 
> And, this sort of thing is why I went AMD.. because nvidia won't let us do this with their modern cards anymore. But AMD did. So.. I'm curious about the Polaris line. Is AMD still letting us be "loose and free" with bios mods and disabling throttling and setting voltage to any value we want? Or has AMD changed and gone to "clamping down" on us like nvidia and not letting us mod anything?
> 
> I was thinking of considering like upgrading to a RX 480 8GB card, putting a water block on it and trying to push it "to the edge" as far as it'll go.
> 
> What's the average overclocks on RX 480's on water with custom bios?


Yeah, you just have to patch the driver signature and you're set.
The overclock variance is huge. You can get anywhere between 1300MHz and 1500MHz, and beyond. Cooling helps quite a bit.


----------



## chris89

Only problem with patcher is it breaks dxva, so I try and use DSEO and just didn't care enough to wanna mess with it much. WHQL 16.9.2 works and without ReLive so not a huge deal.

It pretty much simply signs the modded driver... enable test mode then sign c:\windows\system32\drivers\atikmdag.sys ... done... its not that easy and I didn't care enough to get it to work...


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> vigilink redirect? copy & paste
> 
> https://www.visiontek.com/refurbished/performance-graphics/radeon-rx-480-overclocked-8gb-gddr5-rear-blower-4m-3x-dp,-hdmi-402-detail.html
> 
> $169.99 these are great cards I bought several all capable of 1407mhz. No need to water cool, keep it simple. These are better cards than 290x/ 390x as you can throw this gpu in any system and run just like if not faster than 290x/ 390x plus hdmi 4k 60hz plus vsr up to 5k. The rx 480 is worth it.
> 
> Unlocked and all that? I mean sort of it's more detailed and nvidia cards allow the same thing, you could de-limit but the vrm may soar sky high... that's why we can control vrm and throttle according to temperature when delimited... I just had to do tons and tons of rigorious testing and experimentation to know the in's and out's of these gpu's.
> 
> If you wanna fine-tune the 290x, send me the bios and we can dial er' in a bit more efficient with plenty of big end horsepower.


Thanks.. but no thanks. I have my overclock dialed in and it's 100% rock solid stable on my 290X, and it runs max boost all the time and never throttles for any reason, maxes out 72c under load and everything's great.

Also I found some other people on 3dmark website that have the same CPU I do at the same clocks I do (3770K @ 4.8 ghz) and even with a RX 480 @ 1400 Mhz, it's only +12% faster than tweaked 290X.

So I don't know if I really want it as an upgrade, considering it. I was just curious if AMD is still letting us have "full control" with a custom bios or if they decided to go the "nvidia route" and lock us down yet.

Also I've seen a lot of reviews from most of the main tech youtube channels on both stock and aftermarket RX 480's and they typically run in the mid to low 80's C and throttle themselves when gaming. So water cooling would help a great deal. Also I wanted to go water with my 290X but no one makes a block for it's custom PCB so I'm screwed. There's a lot more blocks as an option for custom RX 480's as an example.

Also I would never spend a dime on a refurbished GPU myself. Used in good shape or new with warranty only. That's just me, personally though.


----------



## chris89

You can DeLimit AMD & Nvidia via BIOS mod. You can pretty much do the same stuff on AMD & Nvidia. Just in different ways. The RX 480 uses I would say a 1/4 the power of 290x/ 390x while at max clocks on stock voltage of all things. The RX 480 outruns these cards on stock voltage up to 1407Mhz. Can do more with Trixx but can't set 65288 higher than 1250 "max" or black screen upon entering windows.

290x/ 390x can do 1000mhz stock voltage, 1080mhz stock voltage, 1133mhz 1333mv, 1166mhz 1366mv, 1188mhz 1388mv, 1200mhz 1393mv, 1220mhz 1400mv, 1250mhz 1425mv.

It's all up to the undervolt the memory since the PCIe bus shows no difference beyond 1250mhz memory so might as well save 33% power by running 888mv memory is all. That's upwards of 25C cooler.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> You can DeLimit AMD & Nvidia via BIOS mod. You can pretty much do the same stuff on AMD & Nvidia. Just in different ways. The RX 480 uses I would say a 1/4 the power of 290x/ 390x while at max clocks on stock voltage of all things. The RX 480 outruns these cards on stock voltage up to 1407Mhz. Can do more with Trixx but can't set 65288 higher than 1250 "max" or black screen upon entering windows.
> 
> 290x/ 390x can do 1000mhz stock voltage, 1080mhz stock voltage, 1133mhz 1333mv, 1166mhz 1366mv, 1188mhz 1388mv, 1200mhz 1393mv, 1220mhz 1400mv, 1250mhz 1425mv.
> 
> It's all up to the undervolt the memory since the PCIe bus shows no difference beyond 1250mhz memory so might as well save 33% power but running 888mv memory is all. That's upwards of 25C cooler.


65288 is what.. voltage? I'm not that well versed in the depths of the bios editing. I tried to read it all and learn it but my head just hurted and I stopped. Also I'm not terribly concerned about power usage. I want raw performance for my money. Like I said above, 1400 mhz RX 480 is only +12% faster than what I have.. I was only considering it because we can get it with water and I can't water cool my card.


----------



## chris89

HAHA yeah 65288 on all AMD cards is the "Variable Voltage Range"... Tonga 65288 was 1225mv, Hawaii/ Grenada 1250mv, Polaris 1250mv. It scales though as we know, but can go as high as that max on 65288. On Tonga/ Hawaii/ Grenada can increase 65288 beyond 1250 without black screen up to just below 1450mv (1449mv).

390X @ 1250mhz core 1758mhz memory vs 1250mhz memory on even PCIe 3.0 max 16GB/s doesn't gain anything because the bus is limiting it's epic 512bit memory bus width.

RX 480 @ 1407mhz core 2110mhz memory all on stock voltage is the same if not better by quite a lot when DeLimited while using such a nano fraction of what the 290x/ 390x uses.

To sum it up 390x @ 1250mhz is 80GPixel/s but with more loss so kinda rounds down truly 70'ish because of bus limitation but it's a screamer at 1250mhz more than 500w.

RX 480 @ 1407mhz is 45GPixel/s but since so little loss and so low power it's more like 90GPixel/s surpassing the 390x in reality by as much as 10 billion pixel's every second. On way less power.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> HAHA yeah 65288 on all AMD cards is the "Variable Voltage Range"... Tonga 65288 was 1225mv, Hawaii/ Grenada 1250mv, Polaris 1250mv. It scales though as we know, but can go as high as that max on 65288. On Tonga/ Hawaii/ Grenada can increase 65288 beyond 1250 without black screen up to just below 1450mv (1449mv).
> 
> 390X @ 1250mhz core 1758mhz memory vs 1250mhz memory on even PCIe 3.0 max 16GB/s doesn't gain anything because the bus is limiting it's epic 512bit memory bus width.
> 
> RX 480 @ 1407mhz core 2110mhz memory all on stock voltage is the same if not better by quite a lot when DeLimited while using such a nano fraction of what the 290x/ 390x uses.


When I was tuning it my 290X card gained +10% in firestrike just from increasing the ram speed +30% over stock, it definitely does help quite a lot. Anyway.. thanks for the information on that. So there is an upper limit, and it's lower than the older cards.. interesting.


----------



## splendid

@kithylin

For sure do not expect huge difference comparing 290X to RX480 in matter of performance.

I don't know how 290X scores nowadays with new drivers but i can reach 16000 graphic points in Firestrike, 6900 graphic points in Firestrike Extreme at 1480/2100. You can treat that as a reference and compare it to your overclocked 290X. There are some golden chips on the market which can reach 1560 MHz with reasonable voltage as well.

I have water cooled RX480 and i can reach 1480 MHz @ 1.3V on core, if i will figure out how to properly cool down VRM i will be able to use it 24/7. Power efficiency of RX480 on 1.3V isn't perfect as the card needs 225+ W to run on such clocks. comparing to 295-350 W on 290X. For sure it is a huge improvement of AMD but it's not a huge difference.

My card on stock voltage is able to achieve 1340 MHz, with +100 mV (1.2V) is able to reach 1420 MHz. As you can see to increase the clocks by 60 MHz up to 1480 MHz i need another +100 mV (1.3V).

If i remember well power consumption on 1420 MHz is around 150-175W.

If i would be in your position i would stay with 290X as it is a great card and in some games it may be even better than RX. If there will be some increase it will be small. Wait for VEGA.

Regarding cooling, throttling and so on. Forget about overclocking on stock reference cooler. You can boost clocks to 1400 but temp throttling will kill the performance. Most ppl who bought RX480 with Ref cooler undervolt the card to stop throttling.

There are three situation when RX is throttling:

1) due to temperature of Core
2) due to insufficient power budget (card with stock bios is limited to 165W - according to my experience card start to downclock at 1400-1420 and 1.2V)
3) due to VRM temperature over 115 C degrees

Water block on the chip is a good idea, temperature on my chip is below 50 C under load. The biggest challenge is to cool down the VRM section, on ref card VRMs are located in front section of PCB which is very short. It's really hard to find a proper heatsink which will fit into this gap without modifications.


----------



## chris89

Visiontek RX 480-8 : 1,407Mhz Core : Holds True : 82C VRM @ 5k @ 2933rpm : 2110Mhz. Stock Voltages 65288 = 1.250v.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *splendid*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> For sure do not expect huge difference comparing 290X to RX480 in matter of performance.
> 
> I don't know how 290X scores nowadays with new drivers but i can reach 16000 graphic points in Firestrike, 6900 graphic points in Firestrike Extreme at 1480/2100. You can treat that as a reference and compare it to your overclocked 290X. There are some golden chips on the market which can reach 1560 MHz with reasonable voltage as well.
> 
> I have water cooled RX480 and i can reach 1480 MHz @ 1.3V on core, if i will figure out how to properly cool down VRM i will be able to use it 24/7. Power efficiency of RX480 on 1.3V isn't perfect as the card needs 225+ W to run on such clocks. comparing to 295-350 W on 290X. For sure it is a huge improvement of AMD but it's not a huge difference.
> 
> My card on stock voltage is able to achieve 1340 MHz, with +100 mV (1.2V) is able to reach 1420 MHz. As you can see to increase the clocks by 60 MHz up to 1480 MHz i need another +100 mV (1.3V).
> 
> If i remember well power consumption on 1420 MHz is around 150-175W.
> 
> If i would be in your position i would stay with 290X as it is a great card and in some games it may be even better than RX. If there will be some increase it will be small. Wait for VEGA.
> 
> Regarding cooling, throttling and so on. Forget about overclocking on stock reference cooler. You can boost clocks to 1400 but temp throttling will kill the performance. Most ppl who bought RX480 with Ref cooler undervolt the card to stop throttling.
> 
> There are three situation when RX is throttling:
> 
> 1) due to temperature of Core
> 2) due to insufficient power budget (card with stock bios is limited to 165W - according to my experience card start to downclock at 1400-1420 and 1.2V)
> 3) due to VRM temperature over 115 C degrees
> 
> Water block on the chip is a good idea, temperature on my chip is below 50 C under load. The biggest challenge is to cool down the VRM section, on ref card VRMs are located in front section of PCB which is very short. It's really hard to find a proper heatsink which will fit into this gap without modifications.


Thank you for an honest answer and honest information. I'm just wondering.. why not use a full-cover block like from EK so it actively cools vrm's too? They make them for almost all the 480 cards.

And I'm on a I7-3770K @ 4.8 ghz (custom water loop) at the moment.. so your score may be (and probably is) influenced by a more modern CPU, so that probably has some bearing on it. But with my 290X compared to an RX 480 @ 1480 Mhz I'm looking at this: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12082910/fs/12000110

Someone else with one on my same CPU, almost the same clock speed. The big difference is I'd get to water cool the 480x .. and it would cut power in half.

I dunno.. I think like you said I'll wait for VEGA though.


----------



## chris89

Main difference I see is the card is having a hard time breaking 70fps on test 1 with tesselation... now tesselation off about 75fps... so those difference between mid 60fps to mid 70fps is tesselation im sure... or does the latest drivers give tesselation off performance with tesselation on?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Main difference I see is the card is having a hard time breaking 70fps on test 1 with tesselation... now tesselation off about 75fps... so those difference between mid 60fps to mid 70fps is tesselation im sure... or does the latest drivers give tesselation off performance with tesselation on?


I don't know about that. We can't change firestrike settings for Tess on or tess off or it invalidates it. And no I'm not upgrading my system, there's not enough of a gain with the newer cpu/platforms vs mine to warrant the $500 or so to upgrade.. 3770K @ 4.8 ghz is enough for anything. I'll probably just wait on vega based on all the information provided here.. so thanks for helping me decide that.


----------



## chris89

Sure thing man. I just know since I picked up the 480, I think my 290x & 390x will spend a bit of time on the shelf. The 480 is just too perfect for any system with any size psu nearly. Same 290x/ 390x fps.

Plus 480 has 5k vsr which is awesome haha


----------



## robnitro

I got DXVA working with patched bios and DSEO.

Here's how:

Download dseo here: http://www.techspot.com/downloads/6205-driver-signature-enforcement-overrider.html

Run atikmdag patcher to make driver work with your bios.

Reboot.

First run dseo as admin,
choose test mode, reboot you should see test mode near the clock on taskbar.

Reboot

Open C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag-patched\ in file explorer.
See atikmdag.sys, copy this file to c:\

Run dseo as admin.
Choose Sign a system file.
put in C:\atikmdag.sys , hit enter. It should say signed.
Right click the file, properties, you will see digital signatures says NGO as name, that means it worked.

Open C:\Windows\System32\drivers\atikmdag-patched\ in file explorer.
Rename the atikmdag.sys to atikmdagORI.sys. (I couldn't copy it and overwrite the old file without first renaming that file)
Copy the c:\atikmdag.sys you signed to this folder. It will ask for administrator approval, no problem say ok.

Reboot and now DXVA works.

Good for my youtube 1080p 60fps videos that were sucking up cpu in chrome!
*
Now if I could make it that my onboard gpu which runs monitor 2 could do this dxva instead.
Any idea how to force the browser/youtube/flash/html5 to use the secondary GPU???*


----------



## Galder

I have stumbled upon this bios editor in github. I dont know if its the same with just a different version but with this one it seems you can set fan target temp

https://github.com/Powergate/PolarisBiosEditor

Didnt try ot yet


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> HAHA yeah 65288 on all AMD cards is the "Variable Voltage Range"... Tonga 65288 was 1225mv, Hawaii/ Grenada 1250mv, Polaris 1250mv. It scales though as we know, but can go as high as that max on 65288. On Tonga/ Hawaii/ Grenada can increase 65288 beyond 1250 without black screen up to just below 1450mv (1449mv).
> 
> 390X @ 1250mhz core 1758mhz memory vs 1250mhz memory on even PCIe 3.0 max 16GB/s doesn't gain anything because the bus is limiting it's epic 512bit memory bus width.
> 
> RX 480 @ 1407mhz core 2110mhz memory all on stock voltage is the same if not better by quite a lot when DeLimited while using such a nano fraction of what the 290x/ 390x uses.
> 
> To sum it up 390x @ 1250mhz is 80GPixel/s but with more loss so kinda rounds down truly 70'ish because of bus limitation but it's a screamer at 1250mhz more than 500w.
> 
> RX 480 @ 1407mhz is 45GPixel/s but since so little loss and so low power it's more like 90GPixel/s surpassing the 390x in reality by as much as 10 billion pixel's every second. On way less power.


Could you tell me is there any sheet with variables for other cards and states?

For Rx 470, Rx 480?
Especially for states 4and 5 ?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galder*
> 
> I have stumbled upon this bios editor in github. I dont know if its the same with just a different version but with this one it seems you can set fan target temp
> 
> https://github.com/Powergate/PolarisBiosEditor
> 
> Didnt try ot yet


1.4 is the newest

Here is the link:
https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor also in the OP


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> 1.4 is the newest
> 
> Here is the link:
> https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor also in the OP


I know but that one doesnt have the option to set fan target temp in the bios which I was always looking for since if I set it in wattman or any other software I will lose it upon a windows reboot.


----------



## Na1l

@kithylin

the cheapest rx 480 8gb cost around 180-200 USD, the cheapest full cover block cost 100 usd. In my opinion its not worth it if block cost around 50% of the card.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galder*
> 
> I know but that one doesnt have the option to set fan target temp in the bios which I was always looking for since if I set it in wattman or any other software I will lose it upon a windows reboot.


I see...I only modified my RX 480 to never spin up...since I put an AIO I had laying around on it. I used 1.4 but just looked at the bios in 1.2 carried over the same settings. Checking it now though.

I see where 1.2 makes changes that 1.4 show but 1.4 does not show target temp.

Assuming dual bios switch...you could edit it in 1.2 save, and edit 1.4 if you need to use more of the added features. Worse case is a boot up on working bios, start atiwinflash then flip your bios switch and flash you working bios back.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @kithylin
> 
> the cheapest rx 480 8gb cost around 180-200 USD, the cheapest full cover block cost 100 usd. In my opinion its not worth it if block cost around 50% of the card.


Full-Cover blocks always cost about $90 - $130 for current-gen modern cards sold about when the cards are still sold new. This is pretty standard.


----------



## Galder

That is what I just did, modding the bio with both versions. Works great


----------



## ekoaja

Anyone here can mod my bios ?

My card is Rx 480 Nitro+ OC 4GB. And here's my card's problem

1. Cant go over 1.25v, everytime i tried to increase voltage with Trixx over 1.25v it suddenly black screen and need to hard reset.
2. My card doesnt show any VRM temps on HWMon64, this makes me a bit worried about its temperature
3. I can set to 1475 mhz via polaris bios editor, but when i tried to 1500mhz in polaris bios editor and flashed it, it doesnt show any screen after windows logo.

Here's my file :

https://drive.google.com/open?id=0BzIMZ_0ySPJpWk9qdC1BTWtQdjg

Thank you


----------



## robnitro

Here's a modded version of the bios editor:
_*Maybe It can be added to the original post???*_

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10958/new-polaris-bios-editor-version-with-epilda-ram-supporthttps://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10958/new-polaris-bios-editor-version-with-epilda-ram-support
Quote:


> Just a heads up to those of us stuck with RX470 with Epilda memory modules. Support for our cards has been added for our Polaris BIOS editor
> 
> Polaris Bios Editor 1.4.1
> 
> No more editing raw hex files.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Here's a modded version of the bios editor:
> _*Maybe It can be added to the original post???*_
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10958/new-polaris-bios-editor-version-with-epilda-ram-supporthttps://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/10958/new-polaris-bios-editor-version-with-epilda-ram-support


Yes







thanks


----------



## chris89

Can someone out there some how compare factory signed bios to modded bios and clone the bios signature so we can sign our modded bios so new drivers will work?

I just want new drivers haha ReLive so I can record 5k Opteron rx 480 video haha


----------



## Loladinas

Why won't you just use the patcher like the rest of us?


----------



## chris89

Such a pain haha plus lose dxva...? no good haha


----------



## Loladinas

Yeah, I'm sure running a single executable after installing drivers is such a chore








Rename the patcher and it patches only the driver signature check.


----------



## chris89

Oh.. nice? single executable.. lmk upload details haha i may try it again









Here's 16.9.2 5k gaming for 30min on Visiontek 8GB RX 480 ... Set Max Temp 67C shutdown 88C Hotspot 67C... It uses less power by a lot with this temperature set on DeLimited and still ran just as good if your not staring at the fps the whole time... vsync 60fps didn't budge that i could tell...

I'm a stickler on graphics and fun. This game looks really good and just runs flawlessly on any system... I mean 5K, seriously?

Insane 2 4x4 offroad is a blast... Maybe Insane 3 will be sick like so much more epic and runs insanely smooth... that's what it's all about... look good be really fun and above all else just so smooth 60fps...


----------



## generaleramon

Code:



Code:


If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.

@chris89


----------



## chris89

I'll try that...

So basically we copy paste modded atikmdag.sys to the amd driver display install folder Bxxxx whatever right?

Display driver enforcement, install... then patch and done?

Here's my Opteron 1389 totally ran out of ram here Fallout 4 Ultra all the way up 5120x2880...

See only 8191MB available physcially yet what's important is the Virtual Commit as it's all the ram plus HDD virtual memory... runs horrendously when using Virtual memory...

Surprisingly though Xeon would tax 100% cpu, Opteron is like 30-40% and cooler by a lot. Just need to use my modded ini files to reduce usage and bring fps up. Also limted fps by my temp target 67C, throttles clocks down.

My bottlnecks here are PCIe 1.0 limited to 1-4GB/s max through the PCIe slot. On top of out-of-physical-ram. I'll test PCIe 2.0 with 6-8GB/s through the PCIe slot, with 32GB physcial on the Opteron 1389 to compare. In the mean time I will compare my modded ini to compare the difference as is.


----------



## Loladinas

Oh for the love of...
After installing the driver all you need to do is rename the patcher to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe and run the executable as admin. That's it. You're *done*.


----------



## chris89

HAHAHA









If we can line up simplified installation instructions then that would be ideal. No more than 5 total steps.

So your saying :

Install latest driver simply without modded atikmdag.sys or do I need modded atikmdag.sys?

Simply install

Patch?

Done?

PS - I'm all about simplification of this process so if that's possible then that's what I want. haha


----------



## Loladinas

No, there's no atikmdag.sys modding involved.

I swear, I'm like two posts away from going full Jules from Pulp Fiction.


----------



## chris89

Simplification at it's finest... will do. Will test now.

In the mean time... my perf config worked, way smoother at 5k. Not ultra but below 8gb physical ram.

Clearly limitation now is temperature targets limiting clocks.


----------



## ziXs

I see Loladinas is pretty straight-forward with the given advise, but for those who still did not get it completely, the steps are below:

1.Uninstall old driver from SafeMode using DDU
2.Reboot the PC.
3.Install the new driver.
4.Rename atikmdag-patcher.exe to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe.
5.Run the atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe.
6.Reboot.
That`s it.


----------



## chris89

I'm on 17.4.1 no problem. Thank You!









1)Device manager uninstall gpu with software while DDU without restart normal is in process
2)Without restart installed 17.4.1 with ReLive
3)Renamed Patcher to AMD-PATCH.exe (Ran as Administrator) Restart Done Good To Go









AMD-PATCH.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*update*

Raised temp target 80 max temp 88 shutdown 80 hotspot

On 17.4.1 I can't open Fallout 4 at 5120x2880 with VSR enabled

Also I don't see the OSD in game anymore

Along with can only run the game at 4096x2160 however now it feels like 60fps?!?

This Opteron 1389/ Configuration seems to outperform my dual xeon for some odd reason... 60fps 4096x2160 is what it feels like... RTSS reported 63fps in HWInfo and it felt like as much which is straight nuts.

I wish AMD could build an AM3 compatible 16-core Opteron 1389X... These things are insanely powerful... forget all specs it's like doing better than my 24-thread x5650x2 with 48gb ram.


----------



## Galder

Ok seems like learning to fiddle with my GPU's bios starts to be entertaining








I have few noob questions for you guys:

Why changing the P state voltages in the bios editor doesnt seems to work?
It seems my bios doesnt have a VDCC offset (

RX470.zip 110k .zip file
, no "8D" before the "FF 00 01 07" sequence) yet the voltage on usage doesnt seem to obey what I set in wattman or watttool. Could it be because I changed the offset in watttool and trixx before?
I know how to add a VDDC offset in the bios but I dont know how to proceed to adjust the table length or whatever it is. How can I do it?
My goal is just to undervolt and keep the power limit.


----------



## robnitro

@chris89Theres no way to get a legit signature because that's a Microsoft private key thing. If you want to get dxva you need to use dseo with test mode I listed- this is done after using the atikmdag patcher. Then the os can "see" the modded driver as "ok" and work with dxva.

So atikmdag patcher lets amd driver see that bios is ok.

Dseo lets the os/dxva etc see the driver as safe for dxva. I just did it because instead of 25% cpu use in chrome html5 YouTube 1080p60, it goes down to 10% (on my i5-2500k @ 4.6ghz) if you don't watch videos while gaming, it's not a big deal but it was affecting assetto corsa full grid races for me which hog cpu


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Actually I find dxva to work fine for MPC HC 4096x2160 decode. Though these new drivers aren't working with a lot of stuff. Like RTSS for instance Riva Tuner OSD isn't working at all? Along with 5120x2880 not working at all for Fallout 4 when it worked all fine on 16.9.2.

@Galder What are you looking to do? I recommend only overclocking via bios. Let me know. If you want me to I can mod your BIOS with whatever you feel like you want to change?

We found out the Sapphire cards among anything non-reference. Unless yours is a reference card?
They cannot do DeLimited. Too few VRM, Too much heat. We did figure about 160W max/tdc/limit.

This BIOS I feel could work as it did for other non-reference. It should do fine I believe. Test it. Post GPUz GPixel stats & HWInfo v546 GPU data at load. Try running it through Time Spy so I can see how it does. It doesn't black screen but if it does means VRM overheat too much TDP. We might try 140W or 133W until we find what is fine. DeLimited allows max performance but only on reference.

Galder_RX470_1320-1797-160w-limit-80-88-80.zip 112k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Little rant time:

I really don't understand all this work around temps and tdc-tdp ecc ecc.... Polaris always try to use the max freq/voltage to stay under the max tdp and core temp. So... I just set the tdp to 180-200w(my 480 is not going to throttle because of tdp even using tw3 with 1350mhz1131mv(160-170w max)... I let the card play with the freq/voltage to remain under the max temp i set. I use 80°c. So my 480 stay at 80c all the time and change the power draw on the fly to remain under 80c. Why set the tdp to 140 or 130?(if the vrm overheat the problem is the poor contact with the cooler or low fan speed) In some situations the card will throttle because of the tdp even if the vrm and core temps are fine, wasted performance. If i set the max temp very low and the tdp very high the card will never touch the tdp limit to remain under the max temp... again wasted performance.
Set a tdp and temp you are fine with and let the card do the job.


----------



## chris89

Basically there is some "Science" behind it all. As throttling is not only VRM overheat or TDP limit but also any component on the PCB that overheats. There's a chip on the back end of the PCB that does get smoking hot. I noticed this since I removed the pad I had on it. You can see the pad had hardened a bit and cracked a bit. Not to mention I gazed over all components to see which one was darker in the center than on their edges. Those are the hot chips. So I removed all throttling this way.

Basically on a non reference card your likely to overheat and crash eventually past 160w max/tdc/limit. Also your likely to overheat and crash at anything but stock 65288, 65287, etc. Along with most likely to overheat and crash above 80C max temp, 88C shutdown, 80C hotspot.

What this means is between 65282 to 65287 should look like this for a "TRUE" undervolt : 65282 : 433 : 65283 : 533 : 65284 : 633 : 65285 : 733 : 65286 : 833 : 65287 : 933.

Then decide your max clock in 65288 spot. It will find the right voltage for your clock with 65288. The perfect voltage at all times for total stability.

65288 : 1250 (No Problem Perfectly Stable Almost Never Throttle Ever) or 65288 : 1320 (About the max for total continuous error free stability) or 65288 : Whatever because anything beyond 1320Mhz could result in eventual instability. Not because of 65288 is "Not Enough Voltage" but because ever higher clock set in position 65288 voltage range, calls on more (HOT) "Variable" 65288 voltage up to 1250mv. Only 1250mv will be used when above 1,400Mhz Core clock and real hot. It's possible though on reference for 1,407Mhz on 65288 just perfectly fine and extremely fast.

So for an ideal running card you wanna throw basically 47% more than stock fan rpm at it. Say it's 2000 stock, set it to 2000 x 1.47 = 2940rpm to really help out and keep everything cool. Anywhere between 2933 and 3667rpm is noise to performance ratio. Quiet and totally fine at 2933rpm but 3667rpm gives those big numbers on benchmarks.

So yeah I hope I answered or helped understand a bit.


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @Galder What are you looking to do? I recommend only overclocking via bios. Let me know. If you want me to I can mod your BIOS with whatever you feel like you want to change?
> 
> We found out the Sapphire cards among anything non-reference. Unless yours is a reference card?
> They cannot do DeLimited. Too few VRM, Too much heat. We did figure about 160W max/tdc/limit.
> 
> This BIOS I feel could work as it did for other non-reference. It should do fine I believe. Test it. Post GPUz GPixel stats & HWInfo v546 GPU data at load. Try running it through Time Spy so I can see how it does. It doesn't black screen but if it does means VRM overheat too much TDP. We might try 140W or 133W until we find what is fine. DeLimited allows max performance but only on reference.
> 
> Galder_RX470_1320-1797-160w-limit-80-88-80.zip 112k .zip file


Thank you. I only want to apply a negative voltage offset in the bios I provided in the last post. Lets say -10 *6.25 mv. Most of the other settings I copied them from the bios you made for me before and I think they are working great for me (TDP etc). I dont need to OC the card since I am using it with a 1600*900 screen anyway


----------



## chris89

Right on glad it's working well for you. Turning down the voltage won't create stability since AMD was on top of it when they made their 6528* values. They are spot on, on every one. haha









Post a GPUz or a screenshot in game or something haha I'm interested.


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Right on glad it's working well for you. Turning down the voltage won't create stability since AMD was on top of it when they made their 6528* values. They are spot on, on every one. haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post a GPUz or a screenshot in game or something haha I'm interested.


This is running Hitman, with a -15 voltage offset:


----------



## nolive721

Hi Chris

sorry I have totally lost the plot since I shared my questions about my BIOS mod few months ago and this thread has become super active I have trouble tocatch up lol(.
just reminder powercolor red devil 8gb OC factory 1330Mhz core/8000Mhz memory here, a 3fan model

I have some more time now to run further testing with my card, wonder if you could help with

1)increase performance with memory timings adjustment, are the ones preset provided in the OP valid for my card?
2)better control, read lower where possible, my temps on severe Ocing without cranking up the 3 fans as per the attached curve profile

maybe I am trying to reinvent the wheel and cant achieve all above but if you could guide me, would be great

thanks so much

To give you where I am today with voltage, Wattage,temps, cooling etc

Undervolt set VDDC offset from stock -136mv
HWinfo 64 summary (while running Uningine Heaven)


Overclock set VDDC offset from stock +36mv
HWinfo 64 summary (while running Uningine Heaven)



Fan profile


----------



## chris89

@nolive721 Sure right on man so if u wanted u could do 1407mhz on stock voltage no "offset" or whatever you guys call it... maybe since someone said to run the card at less voltage is good for the long run idk...

1407mhz at 1250mv is stable and 2110mhz... You can undervolt at 1080p or some nano baby resolution like that... But at 5120x2880 you can't have an "Under-Volt" you need all the power you can get.

Throw your undervolt under 5120x2880 and see what happens...

Anyway right on man we could do some stuff to your bios but really its up to you to set it as you wish and if it's good for you that's all that matters


----------



## nolive721

thanks

I should have explained that I am hitting a wall trying to go beyond my current OC (1450Mhz core and 9000Mhz memory), whatever the additional core voltage I set so I was considering the memory timings to get the very final bit the card is capable of performance wise.
but the OP dont list my card in the RX480 performance timings and I am not yet comfortable to do it myself in the BIOS,I confess

and the voltage thing is surprising me because you can see in HWinfor snapshot that max VDDC is around 1.23V which doesnt seem that high to me but the card again wont let me add mor juice, for a reason I dont get (BIOS related,hardware limits?)

I am also concerned,maybe wrongly, that these modified timings will affect, read increased the card temps under load with this severe OCing as I call it, where I am already hitting 80degC

with my undervolt set, bare in mind I am running a triple 1080p monitor set-up so I understand the limits there with teh amount of pixels the crad has to run, I dont promise myself the moon, this card set-up will remain for non graphically demanding games only

voila I hope it explains better what I have tried so far and what I am trying to achieve

any help appreciated

Olivier


----------



## chris89

Right on yeah we all want more clocks but that won't happen until Polaris uses static 1000mv usVDDCoffset. Which it is now 900mv. With that 100mv extra usVDDCoffset. Were looking at 1600Mhz on stock voltage which would be now 1.350mv/ 1000mv usVddcOffset.

Knowing this, with 1000mv usVddcOffset this card is capable of 2Ghz! 64 Billion Pixel's & 288 Billion Texel's...


----------



## bery89

Hi,
i need help to mod my sapphire nitro rx 480 0c 4gb. as i can see it come with elpida rom. when load to PolarisBiosEditor 1.4.1 nothing at timing value box, please help me.

bios.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## chris89

I know from the thousands of Polaris BIOS I flashed, timings other than stock is not stable. Maybe a frame or two just maybe but not worth it...

Focus on temperatures of core and vrm and get the clock as high as possible... want help?


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I know from the thousands of Polaris BIOS I flashed, timings other than stock is not stable. Maybe a frame or two just maybe but not worth it...
> 
> Focus on temperatures of core and vrm and get the clock as high as possible... want help?


@bery89

I can't confirm this, timings available on first post of this thread are as stable as stock ones. Especially Uber V2.1 of course for Samsung mems. I use them and can't complain for stabilty. Replacing timings may be very useful if your mems dont like to overclock.

VRM temp isn't crucial, stay below 115 C degrees and you will be fine. Core temp is very vital, lower temps may extend overclocking stabilty.


----------



## bery89

thanks for your reply, i wish if can change timing value in bios,


----------



## chris89

I've been fiddling with settings since I went back to 17.3.3 which OSD is working on. Performance isn't way up there but at least 5120x2880 is working. I think 4096x2160 runs a lot better, as anyone would expect.

It needs a ton of power for 5k. I hit a peak of 250 watts and was throttling a lot down to 65287 at 933Mhz from 45 to 25 off and on. I'm new to fiddling since I know everyones game is different so the card will behave differently in different apps.

I guess now we should find out what's the max possible clock for 65285, 65286, 65287. So when it does throttle, performance is still way up there. Rather than half the fps between hops ie 933Mhz to 1407Mhz for me.

This is what I'm testing now... trying to get a fine mix of performance/ noise/ heat config rollin'.

PS - I think the fan needs to be of higher diameter to hold big clocks... Same shroud width with 92mm fan with 4x more dense fins so it not only can move more air at less rpm and db noise. Yet also move more cfm with more fins than with less... Also curved scooped fins to scoop the air can aid noise/ cfm. A slight angle of 87 to 80 degrees to the scooped fin in the direction of into the cooler since a 90 degree fin angle would allow air to escape out of the cooler. Reducing fan efficiency.


----------



## ziXs

Despite in the initial post made and test with memory timings, i am really curious how much the memory timings affect the gaming performance on a memory consumption games as Battlefield 1 ? My memory is not a good overclock and reaches around 2050mhz with 1725 strap with no errors, but i can`t go higher and think to try some more aggressive timings and their gaming performance impact.

Tested timings on stock 2000mhz / 1000mv.

Uber-Extreme 2.1 gives thousands of EDC Errors

Uber-Light - no EDC Errors. Haven`t measured if there is any gaming performance improvement.

I optimized my card by undervolting and achieved the following results:

1) Stock 1305/2000 - 50mv on core , lower temps and about ~30W less power draw.
2) 1340/2000 - 30mv on Core with lower VGA temperatures. Best performance/efficiency mode.
- Max Core Temp - 70
- Max VRM Temp - 90

3) 1360/2000 - 0mv and requires stock voltage for 20mhz more core power.
4) 1380+ /2000 +20-30mv on Core and much higher temps.

-50mv about 25W less Power Draw.
-100mv about 50W less Power Draw.
- etc.


----------



## chris89

You would be surprised at the consistency of frame rate when clocked lower, call it 1000Mhz... with 88C/ 96W limits. Try it? I saw almost a 1/2 power consumption reduction with smooth gameplay and far cooler only 65C core 65C vrm zero throttling on 2933rpm...


----------



## ziXs

I do not have any framerate issues and i need the best performance/power ratio which would not be possible with 1000mhz Core clock. Yes, the power draw will be much less but i need a higher performance.


----------



## chris89

Have you tried 1000Mhz? That's 32 Billion Pixel's consistently, remember... not slow by any means.

Up to 1407Mhz, only 13 Billion Pixel's... which is only 40% yet cannot be sustained at that 40%... So yeah just a lyk haha I tried it very surprising performance to power.

For the Rx 480 to do 2Ghz, just needs a reference heatsink of twice the length and a larger fan... sounds simple...it probably is haha


----------



## ziXs

Totally respect you ,but i need this performance and going back to 1000mhz is pointless. I do not care about the temperatures as long as the card is not throttling- i do not care about the card life and etc, i have not married her and i need to use her at it`s max performance. I am using 2k resolution and need the squeeze the performance without increasing the temps too much.


----------



## chris89

Hahah I get ya 100% man... Try out those settings I posted on the previous page... Add some RPM if needed? Probably will... I just hit VRM 86C but it was 35fps consistent vs 25-45fps. Dial back ram to what works for you... I'll update as I find out what works best... I suppose I could deal with 86C VRM with consistent 35fps city fps fallout 4 at 5k... 5120x2880.


----------



## ziXs

Thanks, but can`t go higher than current RPM limit of 2300rpm - any higher it is freaking terribly loud. Now VRM`s at 90 is in FireStrike where the GPU load is much higher, normal ingame VRM`s Temp is around 80-83.
I am planning to replace the stock cooling with Accelero Mono Plus to get some lower temps and much less noise. Accelero Mono Plus is almost the same heatspreaders area, but it has 5 heatpipes compared to the stock two heatpipes.


----------



## chris89

Right on try my settings with your desired settings and see if it help as it did for me quite big time I would say.

Btw - funny about heat pipes? My reference has non and does great... I'm not so sure heat pipes are all too spectacular... compensate for mass and density for a heat pipe... haha works well in a laptop but even they could be better.. haha Just thoughts bro I hope u line it up the way you like.


----------



## ziXs

Which of your advised settings do you like me to try, can you specify them please ?

P.S The number of heatpipes dictates how fast the heat will be transferred to the aluminum heatspreaders. From there it all depends on the heatspreader size, mass and fan CFM.


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> Which of your advised settings do you like me to try, can you specify them please ?
> 
> P.S The number of heatpipes dictates how fast the heat will be transferred to the aluminum heatspreaders. From there it all depends on the heatspreader size, mass and fan CFM.


Mono is a good choice, this card should be sold with this cooler from the beginning. Overclocking with Ref cooler is pointless. Usually ppl undervolt their cards with Ref cooler. With mono you should reach 1400-1450 MHz, depending of your chip, easily with reasonable noice without any throttling which is the most important.

Nvidia's blowers works great, unfortunately AMD's not.


----------



## Leons

I need a help from the super experts in the forum, thanks in advance.
This is the table VOI from the bios of my card (RX 480 Nitro + OC 8GB):



Unfortunately, I have many questions:

1) I have not retrieved any information on the registers 14, 61, 62 and 69 of IR3567B controller.
2) the register 33 is set to h72 ie binary 01110010, bits [7:5] is 011 ie x3 = 325mV (OVP threshold), bits [4:0] is 10010 ie x18*2A = 36A (Loop 1 per-phase OCP threshold) I know my card uses 5 phases so 36A*5= 180A. If my understanding is correct what these values? (maybe 180A is max TDC?? I have no idea about 325mV!!!)
3) the register 24 is Loadline slope Loop 1, (set to 0.7mΩ) What if you change this value?
Actually fully I understand just 8D register (Voltage offset Loop 1) set to +25mV for all DPM.

Sorry for my bad English.

Greetings.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> @bery89
> 
> I can't confirm this, timings available on first post of this thread are as stable as stock ones. Especially Uber V2.1 of course for Samsung mems. I use them and can't complain for stabilty. Replacing timings may be very useful if your mems dont like to overclock.
> 
> VRM temp isn't crucial, stay below 115 C degrees and you will be fine. Core temp is very vital, lower temps may extend overclocking stabilty.


hello Na1l,

I have OCed my memory to 2250Mhz as mentioned earlier and without touching its voltage but would like to push the timings more extreme.how to check which memory brand my card is using? are the timings in the OP only valid for Samsung?I believe Hynix is the other memory maker AMD is using on RX480, would that timings work on my card if so?


----------



## etacarinaeoc

Hello,

I have one issue:
I own two rx480 and no matter what i do, when i mod a bios the card stops being recognized.
But if i download the unlocked air bios it works.
I touch something in the bios - nope.

I don't know what to do... halp pleas.


----------



## chris89

@etacarinaeoc Install 17.4.1. or 17.3.3 (without restart) after first DDU (without restart)... then run this patch as administrator and restart.

AMD-PATCH.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## chris89

These setting work... 1316mhz for 65286 and 1333mhz for 65287 and 1407mhz for 65288 on rare occasions, vrm hits 86C and might near 88C after some time.


----------



## etacarinaeoc

Thanks trying to fix it now.
My problem is that the card(s) shut down at 95C vrm... need to find a better cooling for it.


----------



## etacarinaeoc

Will try this stuff out. On one of the cards Sapphire nitro oc, managed 1477 mhz on air to pass firestrike. If i magae the vrm cooling maybe 1500 will pass, and 1450 will be stable for daily. For now 1410 is stable daily at 100% load.


----------



## Mhazz

Hi there,

Here is my original BIOS from Sapphire Radeon RX480 8GB Nitro+ OC (samsung memory chips)

Can't pass ~2080 Mhz on memory with stock voltage +50%power, but can't pass it even with like +75mv...

Can someone please help me modding my bios and sent it back here with mem strap changed?

Been reading this forum a lot, but with driver updates, and software update, and etc... don't know what I have to do right now...









PS : sorry for bad english.

PS 2 : BIOS file is from "SILENT BIOS", the NON OC one (button swaped to IO shield)

bios.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## etacarinaeoc

If you are putting voltage to the core it won't affect the memory anyway.


----------



## Mhazz

Obviously, but i've read core volateg and mem voltage are linked (it's not even mem voltage but mem controller voltage i think)


----------



## chris89

Yeah if your getting instability then buy that thermal material I list cut each square in half for each memory module.. cooler modules means more clockability and less errors... stock timings is on point, no other timing is more ideal... cool modules is key and use on vrm and ceramique 2 on core and notice massive improvement...


----------



## etacarinaeoc

Yeps, especially on Polaris which is very thermally unstable...


----------



## chris89

For sure. I use that material on my ram and vrm and many other components... Ceramique 2 on core and it's fast as heck and rock solid.

2110Mhz memory max error free 270,000 Mega Bytes Per Second... its a screamer haha

2266Mhz memory with errors about 70 errors for 290,000 Mega Bytes Per Second.

Polaris refresh with metallic heat spreaders on memory could see 2,500Mhz memory for 320,000 Mega Bytes per second.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah if your getting instability then buy that thermal material I list cut each square in half for each memory module.. cooler modules means more clockability and less errors... *stock timings is on point, no other timing is more ideal*... cool modules is key and use on vrm and ceramique 2 on core and notice massive improvement...


few pages back...

Code:



Code:


"RX480 GTR
stock timings

1266/2000 - 198 GB/s
1266/2100 - 210 GB/s

Uber V2.1

1266/2000 - 224 GB/s
1266/2100 - 232 GB/s

1266/2000 with stock timings - Firestrike graphic points: 12953
1266/2000 with uber v2.1 timings - Firestrike graphic points 13643

nearly 700 points increase, it's equivalent of +95-100 mhz on core, a lot"

not ideal


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> few pages back...
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> "RX480 GTR
> stock timings
> 
> 1266/2000 - 198 GB/s
> 1266/2100 - 210 GB/s
> 
> Uber V2.1
> 
> 1266/2000 - 224 GB/s
> 1266/2100 - 232 GB/s
> 
> 1266/2000 with stock timings - Firestrike graphic points: 12953
> 1266/2000 with uber v2.1 timings - Firestrike graphic points 13643
> 
> nearly 700 points increase, it's equivalent of +95-100 mhz on core, a lot"
> 
> not ideal


Yeah... 2000MHz memory with your timings is pretty much equivalent to ~2300MHz with stock timings, except at 2300MHz you're pretty much guaranteed EDC errors.
Bandwidth wise the most I could get was 242GB/s. Neither playing around with timings, nor increasing memory clocks could get me past that.

edit :another, semi-relevant, observation; IMC seems to be quite sensitive to temperature. EDC errors appear as core temperature incrases. After my recent heatsink remount I noticed I was getting a lot of EDC errors, whereas before I wasn't getting any. Took the card out. Tightened the four screws that hold the heatsink to the core, turning each screw a quarter of the way. Reinstalled the card - no more errors. Either part of the die was not making contact or it must've been gremlins.


----------



## chris89

Nice. I'll have to try out the timings haha. See if it makes a difference on GPGPU AIDA benchmark and in game.

Yeah I crank all my screws as tight as they will go and receive no errors and minimal errors stock timings 2266mhz memory.


----------



## robnitro

I wish i could remove my stock cooler but xfx warranty won't let me!

Yeah timings some times help more in cases of memory controller issues.

My i5-2500k is rated for 1333 ddr3.
I couldn't go much past 1866 on my 2133 ram, but I could run at 1866 9 9 9 and higher won't work at all even at 10 or 11!


----------



## etacarinaeoc

I got stable bandwith with 1750 mhz timing with 50 mv added voltage(for vram) at 2200mhz - 281.6gb/s. Anything above that refuses to work properly.


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> hello Na1l,
> 
> I have OCed my memory to 2250Mhz as mentioned earlier and without touching its voltage but would like to push the timings more extreme.how to check which memory brand my card is using? are the timings in the OP only valid for Samsung?I believe Hynix is the other memory maker AMD is using on RX480, would that timings work on my card if so?


if i understand well Rx480 with 8Gb was equiped with Samsung ICs, 4GB with Hynix. I have 8GB versions and i have Samsung. I do not have any experience with Hynix. Maybe @generaleramon can tell us how to check which memory ICs you have without touching the cooler.

@Loladinas

i also noticed that IMC is very thermal sensitive.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> if i understand well Rx480 with 8Gb was equiped with Samsung ICs, 4GB with Hynix. I have 8GB versions and i have Samsung. I do not have any experience with Hynix. Maybe @generaleramon can tell us how to check which memory ICs you have without touching the cooler.


Try this:

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/asus-radeon-memoryinfo/

Never tested with polaris


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Try this:
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/download/asus-radeon-memoryinfo/
> 
> Never tested with polaris


This software properly identify my Samsung ICs, other details are scrambled but are irrelevant. It should work for you. Thanks @generaleramon !


----------



## Loladinas

Here, nothing else is changed, only the memory timings. Watch for memory errors with HWInfo. It's not guaranteed to work, so use at your own risk. Worst case scenario you'll need to flip the BIOS switch on the card, boot to Windows, flip the switch back and reflash the old rom.

bios.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## Felix39

Quote generaleramon

Mix i am testing at the moment

555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517

231-233GB/s (216GB/s Stock) +7.5%! WOW
1375 - 1500 - 1625 Mix
No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv) / Core @1350Mhz
Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal

Hi mate,

I have a question, did you try these timings with any memory intesive app (like some newer games)? I tried this timing, ok for membench, but any game I started I got insta-crash.

What voltage are you using for this timing? Your input would be highly appreciated. Thx!


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Quote generaleramon
> 
> Mix i am testing at the moment
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615A41C0570E15B00B450A006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 
> 231-233GB/s (216GB/s Stock) +7.5%! WOW
> 1375 - 1500 - 1625 Mix
> No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv) / Core @1350Mhz
> Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal
> 
> Hi mate,
> 
> I have a question, did you try these timings with any memory intesive app (like some newer games)? I tried this timing, ok for membench, but any game I started I got insta-crash.
> 
> What voltage are you using for this timing? Your input would be highly appreciated. Thx!


1000-1025mv
I've tested farcry primal, the witcher 3 , need for speed, project cars (ultra + ssaa),3dmark, battlefield 1, the forest,gtav, doom, watch dogs 2 ... Not a single crash
2100mhz is my max stable freq.

I can say that tw3 is reeeeally hard on the core, perfect to find the lowest voltage possible.
Battlefield 1 (Ultra + 125% Scaling) is really hard on the memory, 10min and you'll know if the memory is ok. Valley extreme hd is also good for fast memory tests


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Here, nothing else is changed, only the memory timings. Watch for memory errors with HWInfo. It's not guaranteed to work, so use at your own risk. Worst case scenario you'll need to flip the BIOS switch on the card, boot to Windows, flip the switch back and reflash the old rom.
> 
> bios.zip 109k .zip file


thanks for that. I am running a G3258cpu with igpu so I am confident I can boot into Windows if anything goes wrong indeed but you are right, the red devil has a physical BIOS switch anyway so risk is very limited. will try certainly over the week-end and see how it goes.


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 1000-1025mv
> I've tested farcry primal, the witcher 3 , need for speed, project cars (ultra + ssaa),3dmark, battlefield 1, the forest,gtav, doom, watch dogs 2 ... Not a single crash
> 2100mhz is my max stable freq.
> 
> I can say that tw3 is reeeeally hard on the core, perfect to find the lowest voltage possible.
> Battlefield 1 (Ultra + 125% Scaling) is really hard on the memory, 10min and you'll know if the memory is ok. Valley extreme hd is also good for fast memory tests


Grazie m8!

Forgot to ask, does your card have Samsung memory? mine does, thats why I am asking. And do you currently use the before mentioned timing right now? Asking because the mem timings are the last unexplored section of my OC testing, would want to get that one out of the way also, but for some reason all timings I found on this topic don't really work for me, aka unstable, funny enough 1750 timings in the 2000 bracket work just fine.

Thanks again!


----------



## ziXs

My Samsung memory does not go over 2050 even on stock timings and voltage.

So i decided and i am using the 1750 strap on the 2000mhz which is rock solid on 2050 mhz with no EDC ERRORS.
Tried Uber-Light Timings - rock stable on 2000mhz, but gives a plenty of EDC ERRORS on 2050 mhz, so i went back to mine 1750 strap on 2000mhz.

Today i am going to the shop to get the Accelero Mono Plus and probably later today i will post some output here about the results.


----------



## nolive721

even if I said I am confident to recover from a bad BIOS flash modifying memory timing, reading you guys comments with memory clocks limits you are reaching, I am wondering if its worth the pain considering I can hit 2250Mhz with my card at stock voltage
guess its up to me but any further thoughts appreciated


----------



## ziXs

Every single card has a different overclocking capabilities. My card is really limited on memory overclock as others aren`t and can reach 2300mhz.

The best way would be to find your individual card capabilities by testing it on different speeds. If your memory doesn`t like much overclocking, it would be worth to try and set more aggresive timings running on near to stock speeds.

I am more biased onto 24/7 stability and even a single EDC Memory ERROR is not sufficient for me as i am looking for a total stability.

Test it with very intensive memory apps such as - Unigine Heaven, on it`s maximum graphical settings, eg :

8x Antialiasing
Extreme Tesselation
Max Anisotropic

This is forcing the card memory and power draw to maximum, making EDC Memory Error detection much faster.


----------



## nolive721

I am using Heaven to test both core and memory OCing capabilities dont worry.

as I said on this thread I have reached 1450Mhz core and 2250Mhz memory at decent, read not high, voltage. I am just looking at the last oomph the card can give me for the money I paid (which I am not complaining with of any sort BTW $$/fps is fine with me with my RX480)


----------



## Ansau

Even if you're able to reach 2250MHz, uber timings at +2100MHz yields a bit more performance, and also it puts less stress to the memory controller and the core as vram frequency isn't that high.

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12109090/fs/12108834


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> I am more biased onto 24/7 stability and even a single EDC Memory ERROR is not sufficient for me as i am looking for a total stability.


Why? I have a card running 24/7 on memory intensive algorith with bilions of mem Error.. So I think single mem errors have absolutly no impact on GPU working...


----------



## chris89

I'm back on 17.1.2 WHQL which everything is working as 16.9.2 including 5K and OSD RTSS 7.0.0. Up to 1,422Mhz Core but need to re-work vrm pad for better thermals. It's running up good stock timings 2110Mhz memory 0 errors. Maybe I'll try the uber-timings.

Here's my timings for 2110mhz error free :

777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019


----------



## kithylin

I think the new cards are polaris. So I guess I'll post this here.

RX 580 Red Devil pictured with 8-pin + 6 pin power connectors.

http://www.eteknix.com/powercolor-rx-580-red-devil-golden-sample-pictured-68-pin-power-connectors/


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I think the new cards are polaris. So I guess I'll post this here.
> 
> RX 580 Red Devil pictured with 8-pin + 6 pin power connectors.
> 
> http://www.eteknix.com/powercolor-rx-580-red-devil-golden-sample-pictured-68-pin-power-connectors/


Yeah, they are. Polaris 20.
I wonder if they changed the wiring so that core gets all of it's power from the power connectors and vram from the slot... That 6+8 setup is pretty pointless though. An 8pin can already deliver like 30 amps. You're going to fry something before you can use that much power. That second connector is going to do nothing, but make people think that the card is more power hungry than it is.

unless they wired the core to the 8pin and vram to the 6pin. But they wouldn't do that, would they now?


----------



## ziXs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Why? I have a card running 24/7 on memory intensive algorith with bilions of mem Error.. So I think single mem errors have absolutly no impact on GPU working...


Do not agree with you . Memory errors are a culprit of a performance decrease, as the all arithmetics and calculations needs to be re-done as there is a mismatch in the output result.

Yes, the memory errors might impact some applications more than others, where the performance might be almost the same, BUT :

Memory errors does show instability which might increase with the time.
You need to find out the maximum memory speed without a single memory error to be absolutely sure about the card consistency.

Skipping the EDC Errors is pointless. If it is making you feel better that your memory is overclocked and unstable, go on but i love any sort of stability and will not make excuses about this.

You are speaking with a database engineer, so my level of perfection might not fit with most of you as overclockers, but- stability first.


----------



## robnitro

Memory errors mean the correction of the chip is working hard, which slows down speed.

http://www.ocbase.com/index.php/download
As for gpu testing, occt latest, direct x11, 640x480 shaders 3, memory 2000mb, error checking on, and set a fps that doesn't overload or make your card drop mhz in throttling. Example 140 or whatever watts works well for your vrm max

It found an issue when i first got my card, at its factory oc of 1288/1.15v that only showed up in gaming months later when i started to get random bsod/reboots. I needed 1.175 instead for that clock.

And unlike unigine/3dmark it actually reports errors! Why don't they make more apps like this. It will report errors before you get a driver crash or reboot if you find your limits slowly by going up 5 mhz at a time. Nowadays most cards don't show artifacts even if there are errors piling up, But internally slow down, so you got to wonder is it better to find the best tested oc or a high number?

@chris89 can you try occt with the settings i list above and fps limit of 400 to start, going up in fps until you hit below your target power (ex 140 watts is safe) and tell me what clock/vcore makes you error free? Curious


----------



## chris89

Well just so you guys know.. cooling the actual capacitors reducing power consumption. Since I pulled the card back apart I removed the pads from the primary line up caps and remove a couple other pads.

Immediately after doing this, my VRM went from 81C before to 86C. I could now smell "Burning" from the power supply, which I did not smell before. Not to mention the Input to Output power went up about 20%.

So if you want to cool the card, you want to cool all the capacitors, because as they heat up... Obviously i've said this 100 times, the resistance increases... meaning more power... they use more power the hotter they get.

This is annoying but it is what it is... Pulling it back apart but I think I'll use "Thermal Glue" to bridge all the caps together so it's permanent not so hideous looking. I'm trying to dial these in to operate properly on a 500w low efficiency power supply.

@robnitro I'm on a 999w limit from 1422 max to the low end of 1316mhz on 74c max temp 84c hot spot. The card will ride on the hotspot and just below if caps are cooled at 1316Mhz error free. So ideally 1316mhz is probably the max for 5k really for no throttling. However when it does hop to 1366 to 1388 to 1422mhz... the fps goes from 27-28fps to 40fps this is 5k... Though quickly is limited by hotspot and dials back. These cards need way better cooling and more than 40fps 5k is possible stable.

The actual "Core Heatsink" should contact the VRM as well... That would fix this VRM temperature issue. It's difficult to control in the reference default configuration.

See how my voltage on the low end of the 12 volt rail went to 11.469 from 12.438? The PSU is highly efficient when under light load. However with every single capacitor actively cooled it can bring up that low from 11.496 to 11.680 to 11.875v... Saving hundreds really about 100 or more watts at the psu end with caps cooled same clocks, higher performance by 10-15fps. Could see even less loss if done inside the PSU as well to all caps with thermal glue. I need to get some thermal epoxy.

By the way see 1.275v? I once saw 1.438v vCore on 65288... So yeah it gets kinda squirrely when temps get high... 88C max temp/ 88C hotspot causes super high 65288 voltage.

The easiest way to reduce the total card power consumption is to just use 1 large thermal sheet and cover the entire card excluding the core.. cut a square out for the core for thermal paste... that way everything is cooled.. that's the expensive route.


----------



## chris89

Sorry to no answer your question very clearly @robnitro

I have the card back apart and check gap. On the reference rx 480 the 10 primary larger VRM are exactly 1.00mm high off the PCB. The gap for mounting contact to the VRM is exactly 1.00mm as well. What this tells me is a tiny nano dot of thermal paste per vrm may yield better thermals. A very very tiny amount of paste. However the center line up 10, I call "Secondary" VRM are roughly 0.50 to 0.75mm high. So through the center may benefit from a 0.25mm thickness thermal pad roughly 3mm wide by 52mm long for possible as good of thermal performance as possible. Will be testing this and post results.

As you saw, 86 Celsius on my VRM1 so remember that number.









Please don't do this anyone. Leave your card alone, is what I recommend.

Update - I won't go into full detail as far as what has occurred as a result of cooling caps. Output did go up, average of 9fps to average 21fps. Also psu is not smelling. Tells me I need more than 3166rpm to keep it cool to increase performance further. Very noticeable difference though need more rpm to cool vrm below hotspot.

VRM compression is lacking since VRM height is 1.00mm and mounting is 1.00mm... Need something to increase compression. If the mounting was 0.75-0.88mm then sufficient compression would be there.


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I am using Heaven to test both core and memory OCing capabilities dont worry.
> 
> as I said on this thread I have reached 1450Mhz core and 2250Mhz memory at decent, read not high, voltage. I am just looking at the last oomph the card can give me for the money I paid (which I am not complaining with of any sort BTW $$/fps is fine with me with my RX480)


According to my experience Heaven do not put such a big load on the card. Try Firestrike extreme or some games like BF1. I have expreienced instability in games on card which was stable in Heaven.

@chris89

i think that pictures are too small

btw. i was googling and i didn't find any proof of decreased capacitor efficiency due to temperature. Do you have some incontestable proof of that?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor_types


----------



## chris89

Only proof is my own testing and experimentation. Along with results. With proper pad installation on VRM and all caps cooled. The results are very impressive. See not only does cooling the caps help but must also cool the VRM to reduce total power consumption for more performance... Low loss from input to output makes the card have more real pure clean power to spit out more performance. Input is power from your 6-pin and PCIe slot according to PSU quality and efficiency same would apply to the PSU caps. My PSU Caps are only cooled by a fan not spinning very fast. No direct cooling.

The thermal pasted VRM results were the 2nd results above. Now these results are from proper thermal pad installation and compression on core VRM. Not to mention everything else.

Take a look this is 5k testing. Input to Output on the VRM is 133.50 input to 116.50 output : Loss of just 14.59%... 133.50 divided by 116.50 = 1.1459...

On the previous test with no cooling on the capacitors VRM Input is 151 and output is 122.750 watts : Loss of 23.01%... Make sense?


----------



## Na1l

@chris89

just like i thought, bigger pics pls. The last picture looks like thermal imaging camera but it isn't?

BTW why electronical industry do not try to cool down capacitors if it is so efficient. Stupid intel which invest trillion of dolars to reduce the power consumption. The solution was right behind the corner - sink everything in clay.


----------



## chris89

Haha Do you need larger than nearly 4K? haha idk what your asking haha

With this cooling configuration the card is now achieving 85.41% efficiency at load... Check your HWInfo and take your Load Input divided by Load Output and get your percentage of loss. Then subtract that from 100 to get your at load efficiency.

By the way these new tech cards convert low voltage to high current. This is how they produce high powered performance on less input power. The card is reporting 133 watts input on the VRM, yet producing 250 watts of performance. So this is the highly efficient nature of Polaris.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Yeah, they are. Polaris 20.
> I wonder if they changed the wiring so that core gets all of it's power from the power connectors and vram from the slot... That 6+8 setup is pretty pointless though. An 8pin can already deliver like 30 amps. You're going to fry something before you can use that much power. That second connector is going to do nothing, but make people think that the card is more power hungry than it is.
> 
> unless they wired the core to the 8pin and vram to the 6pin. But they wouldn't do that, would they now?


Actually it's more like letting the whole card pull more power. Higher clocks, higher overclocking.

My R9 290X can sometimes pull around 400 - 440 watts according to gpuz with PEG slot + 2x8. Only during benchmarks.. averages like 280 - 325 during games.


----------



## chris89

I tested a 280x recently trix vaporx and it had 2x 8pin but only had a 164w tdp. The dual 8-pin's with all 10-ground, and 8 positive wires has less voltage resistance so it remained above 12.00 volts under load.

By the way here is my 1422mhz GPGPU on PCIe 1.1... 1GB/s memory read and 3.1GB/s write haha (4GB max on PCIe 1.1). On Uber timings it increased from 191GB to 199GB at 2110mhz.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Actually it's more like letting the whole card pull more power. Higher clocks, higher overclocking.
> 
> My R9 290X can sometimes pull around 400 - 440 watts according to gpuz with PEG slot + 2x8. Only during benchmarks.. averages like 280 - 325 during games.


And that's where Hawai differs from Polaris. Even at 1.3 volts and 1500MHz I'm only peaking 250W. Even a single 8pin can supply that. 260W is the limit for my VRM. Regular gaming, at mild OC pulls like 150W.


----------



## chris89

1454Mhz stock voltage... will post results... haha


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> And that's where Hawai differs from Polaris. Even at 1.3 volts and 1500MHz I'm only peaking 250W. Even a single 8pin can supply that. 260W is the limit for my VRM. Regular gaming, at mild OC pulls like 150W.


Yeah.. I know, power is less on polaris but all of that and the actual performance isn't much better than my hawaii card. I do want less power usage for sure, but not for $300 to just get less power but only +7% more performance with it. Maybe RX 580 might change that, doubtful though. I'm more in the market and saving up my resources to try and go fullcover water for "big vega" soon hopefully.


----------



## chris89

Can you guys hit 1200fps on Julia? My 390x at 1250mhz could do 1100 or so. I'm only up 6.7 GFlops... You guys who are at 1500mhz should hit 7.5 GFlops maybe more?


----------



## bardacuda

Here's what my 290 gets at 1100/1400



Not sure why it says 1500 in the pic


----------



## ziXs

This is what i have achieved after installing the Accelero Mono Plus just within 10 minutes of testing :

from 1360/2050 on stock voltage
to
1420/2050 +50mv on core.

Could not install the ram heatsinks as the card is not reference and does not fit with this cooling - the heatsinks needs to me lower.

Much better temps and mostly- ******* silence









Testing continues.


----------



## chris89

Got any pictures of the glowing regulators under load? haha


----------



## bardacuda

Holy **** 101°C? Dude I would back off the overvolt.


----------



## chris89

Some say dial it back others say let it rip haha Meant to run 120C? sure maybe 120C yields 120 fps?


----------



## ziXs

Well, 100 degrees for the VRM is the maximum limit for me, but will decrease it. Now i am thinking to replace the stock VRM heatsink, but it looks massive compared to the Mono Plus VRM heatsinks. What do you think about this ?

P.S I will just put a 120mm cooler over the VRM`s and they should hover around 45-50 degrees.
Then i will squeeze everything from the GPU and hopefully i will be able to reach 1450mhz on a reasonable voltage, max to 1.2v.

My memory does not go over 2100mhz on stock timings and 2050/1750 timings .
I flashed the bios with Uber-Light timingsrunning at 2000 which gives me the same performance as 2100mhz/stock timings and more performance than 2050/1750 strap without adding an additional load over the memory controller keeping lower temps.


----------



## chris89

Yeah good luck ziXs... everyone has a different grasp on how to overclock these cards so if you have any questions or need help. Be sure to ask me or any of us to help.

As for my card... My stock 65288 limit (Being Stock 1.25V is stock max for all Polaris). Voltage depends on temperature and thermal properties of your specific GPU. The 65288 value remains the same across all Polaris, and it will behave differently on non-reference cards.

As for reference my 65288 as far as I believe so far not extensively tested all variables to rule out everything. Is core clock of 1,469Mhz. I am trying 2188Mhz memory as well so maybe the two are not happy together. Maybe 2000Mhz to 2110Mhz at 1469Mhz could work. I don't know. For in game, it's not putting up with 5k 1469Mhz core clock. Although 1466Mhz is perfectly stable. So I want to narrow down the exact issue. So far I believe I have reached the end of the 65288 offset of -350mv to usVddcOffset 900mv. I believe if 1000mv usVddcOffset, this clock and well beyond is totally do-able.

Anyway this is the screenshot of GPUz. I really like 47GPixel/s & 211.5GTexel/s @ 280GB/s.

I could run GPGPU benchmark at 1469Mhz though had 75C limits set. It did pull the full 6.75 GFlops though.


----------



## robnitro

Why use 65288 when you can put voltages in the editor instead? Is it better somehow?


----------



## Na1l

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Holy **** 101°C? Dude I would back off the overvolt.


100 degrees on VRM is still within the operational range for this chips. It may be a bit scary for you as water boils is such temperature but this chips have been designed to operate normal in such temperature. It's harmless.

@ziXs

if you would like to insert some screenshot in the posts it is better to use buil-in windows snipping tool than print screen button.


----------



## chris89

If you do consider the lead-free nature of the tiny amount of solder on such chips, they will effortlessly melt and merge around this temperature over time. Cold solder joints etc, the super-heating and cooling doesn't strengthen the bond, it weakens it. I won't say it's not designed and meant to run at well above 100C. What I will say is it will not last continuous at this temperature. It will fail.

BTW - 65288. yes 65288 is ideal. It decides whats best in all conditions. Plus it's cooler.

This is 65288 the highest it will go pretty much... I could squeeze more out of it on another system PCIe most likely but it's not bad.


----------



## robnitro

Edit, I meant 207,000

On 2050 mhz with ubermix timings I get around 207, 000 (fixed) memory copy. Which timings are you using?

"The lead-free solders melt at higher temperatures of about 217°C/422°F compared to 183°C/361°F for the lead-based option. The PCB materials and electronic components must therefore be able to withstand the higher temperatures."


----------



## chris89

I recently used a heat gun at 400F, within 1 second (before it had even reached optimal 400f probably high 200-300's) lead free of a small amount instantly melts. So with smaller quantity it melts at lower temperature. I guess we'd call it less dense mass of lead free solder. A thicker mound would take more heat. In computers less solder is used to keep resistance to a minimum.

That's cool man! 207,000 copy right on. I'm on PCIe 1.1 so I'm limited. I think I threw up a PCIe 2.0 score. Maybe it's faster by a bit...idk


----------



## robnitro

I know the original lead free solders like on the xbox 360 were junk. I had reflowed a few of them only to get issues later.

But my trusty cheap gigabyte 7950, running at almost 300 watts never had a problem, even when the vrm's were solid 100+. I was trying to see how much it could take and ran occt overnight, lol.

There was a different bios that read higher vrm temps and would throttle me hard so I went back to the non boost bios because of that!


----------



## ziXs

I am really curious why my VRM`s are keeping such a high temps even they have a heatsink with thermal pads installed ? I do see also that these VRM`s are not the reference ones as the card is also not reference and ASUS are using some higher-quality grade VRM`s for their cards. Probably they might require a higher voltage to run causing higher temps ?


----------



## chris89

@ziXs lets take a look under the black vrm heatsink, shall we? Post pictures in focus high def... select "Super" quality on your camera phone for higher quality. I would suspect a vrm contact issue.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Na1l*
> 
> 100 degrees on VRM is still within the operational range for this chips. It may be a bit scary for you as water boils is such temperature but this chips have been designed to operate normal in such temperature. It's harmless.
> 
> @ziXs
> 
> if you would like to insert some screenshot in the posts it is better to use buil-in windows snipping tool than print screen button.


Reading this is making me even happier to see vrm temps on my 290X card.. averages around 60c - 64c vrm temps, even sucking 440 watts across the vrm's in a benchmark and 1.4v core voltage.. all air cooled. I <3 sapphire's coolers.


----------



## ziXs

Will try to make a very high quality photo when i am back at home. I took a look over the VRM`s this morning and nothing looks suspicious- the thermal pad seems to have a very good contact with the VRM`s according to the leftovers marks on the thermal pad.

I am thinking to remove the thermal pad under the VRM heatsink and put only a thermal paste to check if there is any difference.


----------



## chris89

Lets see what the material is ziXs and lets dial back your Max Temp and Hotspot. There is no performance to gain past 88C, trust me I test 100C. The big numbers are spit out at no more than 88C.

If the material isn't like a "Rubber" and more like a "Putty" roll it up and mash it up and roll it out to cut into as much pieces as you have vrm... apply to VRM individually and carefully tighten heatsink without the pads sliding out of position.

Oh yeah about the 290X ^^^ Yeah me too man my 290x and 390x hold true because of metatllic vrm's (also both reference blower can handle 1250mhz) and closer compression. We will just see what kind of "Epic Thermal Design" characteristics the next batch of advanced micro devices have to offer us.


----------



## chris89

This what I settled on as nothing higher would work right at 5k... this is pretty much as high as I can go for 5k stability. I can clock way higher for 1080p, 5k is a whole different story to working clocks.


----------



## megax05

Hi @chris89 is there any chance you have a decent bios for a 4GB rx 480 with samsung vram?
I have the MSI gaming X card.
I was going for the 8GB but I couldn't pass the deal on this one 165$.

my GPU can go up to 1430 with stock voltages and memory could go up to 2100 with stock timings bit I think there is still room for improvement via modded vBios.


----------



## chris89

@megax05

send on over the bios... If I can't get 1469mhz stable no one else can unless you crank out Trixx to +100mv or more... However 1438Mhz is highest but you can't ride out 1438mhz continuous, it must throttle but it will perform great throughout the span of all the clock states it must throttle to as to stay within Temp Targets. I run DeLimited so it'll ride 1,438Mhz up until limits are reached... if 100% fan it could ride out 1,438mhz for way longer but way too loud...

Btw some can push higher but not up to 5k at 29,000 Mhz core clock... 5k uses 5x more power than 1080p so its way way hotter and less stable... I clock for what can hold the highest resolution and details possible and find that to be true stable... If you stabilize the card to 1080p, that's not ideal since it will crash at 5k.

haha


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @megax05
> 
> send on over the bios... If I can't get 1469mhz stable no one else can unless you crank out Trixx to +100mv or more... However 1438Mhz is highest but you can't ride out 1438mhz continuous, it must throttle but it will perform great throughout the span of all the clock states it must throttle to as to stay within Temp Targets. I run DeLimited so it'll ride 1,438Mhz up until limits are reached... if 100% fan it could ride out 1,438mhz for way longer but way too loud...
> 
> Btw some can push higher but not up to 5k at 29,000 Mhz core clock... 5k uses 5x more power than 1080p so its way way hotter and less stable... I clock for what can hold the highest resolution and details possible and find that to be true stable... If you stabilize the card to 1080p, that's not ideal since it will crash at 5k.
> 
> haha


Hi
This is the Orginal bios file
Bios File I couldnt upload to the forum invalid Json error or something similar anyway this is the file.
and Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris89

Always upload as .zip...


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Always upload as .zip...


thanks

Orginal.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## chris89

This works well for me 75C limits, its stable for me.. maybe your card can handle higher clock?

Try this to start and just crank the core in Trixx as high as you find stable and we can set it in BIOS... Throw everything you can at it.. 4k 16x aa... we need to stress it to the limit to know for sure what max hard-bios-clock it can handle... Or just turn off vsync and let the FPS soar.. whatever you can so we can be certain as to what it can handle.









MegaX05_MSI_Gaming_X_4GB_1320_1797_DeLimited.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## megax05

Thanks I will test now, btw any change to the memory straps? cause someone told me that modding the straps can bump up the bandwidth.


----------



## chris89

In game I notice no difference anyway, it all depends on the core clock. So if we can bump you up as high as me at 1438Mhz and just maybe 2188Mhz then that's it. Huge performance. On cool & stable running.

It can bump bandwidth but i noticed no difference in game so I stick with stock timings at 2188mhz 280GB/s... With different timings I was very unstable above 2110mhz... plus stock timings on 2188mhz is faster than timings on 2110mhz. Stock timings is most stable.


----------



## megax05

do you know each value in the strap is responsible for bumping up the bandwidth ?


----------



## megax05

My GPU clock is hovering around 1438 down to 1390 with temp at 61c and memory gave me 250+ error at 2.5k and 5k at clock of 2188 but rock stable up to 2133 but only tested with heaven


----------



## chris89

You can bump up bandwidth all day, but the stock timings were designed around "Complete Stability". With 1797Mhz we achieve 230GB/s error free. That's not bad at all for Polaris 4GB, plus your packing a Polaris 10 480 Core with some ROP's and TMU's disabled is all. I was able to pull 1,953Mhz on the 4GB modules with loads of errors but near the fastest around. Increase voltage didn't help and adjusting timings didn't help. It prefers no more than 1797Mhz ram and 100% stable at stock timings and stock voltage.

Focusing on the Core is what matters. Increasing the Giga Flop Output near much faster GPU's. It's rated like 5.8GFlops, I had the 480 up to 6.75GFlops on stock 65288 voltage. That's 16.38% more Giga Flops total throughput. The memory speed didn't help that number. The Core Clock helps that number and the ability of the core to maintain as high of clocks as possible. Which is why the BIOS I sent is only Step #1 for more performance. The first BIOS isn't the fastest, it's the 10th BIOS that's the fastest and most stable. Fiddling with the states so when it has to throttle which it must, it only goes down a little so maintaining high performance.

If set 1,438Mhz core that's solid but must throttle to stay within 75C Limits to my defined 1433Mhz... Then if needed 1416Mhz... Again if needed 1400Mhz... 1366Mhz.. 1333Mhz.. and so on... Stay well up there on it's big end maintaining way faster than stock performance all on stock voltage values. Meaning 65284, 65285, 65286, 65287, 65288.


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> You can bump up bandwidth all day, but the stock timings were designed around "Complete Stability". With 1797Mhz we achieve 230GB/s error free. That's not bad at all for Polaris 4GB, plus your packing a Polaris 10 480 Core with some ROP's and TMU's disabled is all. I was able to pull 1,953Mhz on the 4GB modules with loads of errors but near the fastest around. Increase voltage didn't help and adjusting timings didn't help. It prefers no more than 1797Mhz ram and 100% stable at stock timings and stock voltage.
> 
> Focusing on the Core is what matters. Increasing the Giga Flop Output near much faster GPU's. It's rated like 5.8GFlops, I had the 480 up to 6.75GFlops on stock 65288 voltage. That's 16.38% more Giga Flops total throughput. The memory speed didn't help that number. The Core Clock helps that number and the ability of the core to maintain as high of clocks as possible. Which is why the BIOS I sent is only Step #1 for more performance. The first BIOS isn't the fastest, it's the 10th BIOS that's the fastest and most stable. Fiddling with the states so when it has to throttle which it must, it only goes down a little so maintaining high performance.
> 
> If set 1,438Mhz core that's solid but must throttle to stay within 75C Limits to my defined 1433Mhz... Then if needed 1416Mhz... Again if needed 1400Mhz... 1366Mhz.. 1333Mhz.. and so on... Stay well up there on it's big end maintaining way faster than stock performance all on stock voltage values. Meaning 65284, 65285, 65286, 65287, 65288.


I totally agree with you but I am working on a bios for my other 4gb rx 470s for mining purpose but I want to get the bandwidth as high as I can so if you can help me with this matter I will be thankful .
the Bios you just gave me is rock solid stable on EVE online at 4k with 0 error I think my GPU is slowing down to keep vrm cool cause it start to slowdown on core freq when I started to hit 72c on the vrm.


----------



## chris89

Cool dude. Yeah I mean 1797Mhz is ideal on the 4GB modules. I haven't tested a reference 4GB card to be 100% for sure. You said you can do 2050Mhz error free? I guess we could at-least try it. haha

For mining and leave and forget about it with ease is 75C. Anything above that it's possible the fan RPM won't be sufficient and VRM could continue to rise past 75 and continue to rise in the 80's. Well up in the 80's is when we are likely to crash eventually, possibly unless lots of RPM. Unless Noise is of 0 concern?

For me to get 6.75 GFlops I had to set 88C and crank fan way more as core and VRM would hover around 70C. Which is 18C less than limit, ie max throughput. Your mining and we need to increase your Compute performance. Which is the GFlops output. Memory doesn't improve GFlops. It's the ability to hold the clock with RPM while staying below the limits set, make sense? That's the window of "Peak Performance". When we are in that "Window" of performance of 18C give or take as temperatures rise/ fall.

Let me know. I can work on something different for you.


----------



## ziXs

Here you go chris, VRM and thermal pad below:


----------



## chris89

@ziXs I think you could achieve better thermals with better material. That's yellow, just to guess and considering your temperatures. We could be talking 1w/m k conductive or less...

I suppose if you don't have anything else laying around... Unless you have no electrical conductive paste? I would lather the paste to cover the whole VRM contact area. Then place the VRM heatsink in the oven at 350F for 20min. Let sit and cool. Then make sure that paste is pretty hard and not "Viscous". Then we could see some massive drops.

You have 21 VRM, that's quite a capable card. I notice only contact on 12 maybe 13 of the 21. That's the issue. Lather a nice thick 1-1.5mm thick lather of paste across the whole thing (VRM Heatsink/ Not Card) to create more compression. Place in oven at 350f 20min to cure to totally nice and a bit hard and not wet at all. use sandpaper to smooth it to flatness. Then install and press down by finger on the area's that aren't contacting well to create an Impression of all 21 VRM in the "Cured" paste.


----------



## Xcat2008

Hello guys..

Have just changed my timings from my card, it's all good what you guys think? Looks like stable. XFX ReF 480 8Gb

Firestrike Extreme 1400/2066 : http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12303866

Firestrike Extreme 1345/2050 (old values): http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12021300

Voltage Max during the test. 

Temps during the test and error free.


----------



## megax05

@Chris89 mining etherieum is more memory bound than core we mostly run at 1100-1150 MHz on core but by putting mem Timing from 1500 or 1625 to higher strap we managed to add more hashing powers.


----------



## chris89

Might need to experiment with one of my BIOS to be for sure. If noise is no concern we can increase your GFlops output for mining Compute.


----------



## ziXs

chris, i have a few thermal pastes around - this coming with the Accelero which is thermal paste/glue and another MX-2 thermal paste.
Now what i have done is to remove the white spacers to get more pressure and it really does, but now i have placed some heatsinks onto the other VRM`s and i am waiting to dry till tomorrow morning.

If this does not help, i will remove the yellow pad and put only a thermal grease. We will see


----------



## chris89

Cool man just make sure it's not electrically conductive like many are. I would just get quality thermal material instead of higher thickness to force-create compression and impression of all 21 vrm.









The paste would also need to be totally dry and not wet at all or you'll have a heck of a mess on your hands. Ideally quality pad, since paste tends to always create a mess... Unless heated and cured...


----------



## kekate

Hey. I bought myself a XFX RX 480 GTR (non black edition) last week and want some advice. I overclocked my card to 1400mhz with +80mV on core, +50% power limit and its very very stable. If I go lower volt it starts throwing artifacts. On Heaven benchmark my temp hits max 68c.I want to know how can I go further? Does overclocking memory give big difference in FPS? On 1410mhz with +94mV on MSI Afterburner it started throwing occasional artifacts. I've read people running 1.250v with high clocks no problem, but my MSI Afterburner maxes out at +100mV and my stock voltage is 1100. Help please.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Might need to experiment with one of my BIOS to be for sure. If noise is no concern we can increase your GFlops output for mining Compute.


Ethereum mining doesn't benefit very much from core performance as he already said. The big gains are in memory bandwidth and latency. The best thing you can do is find tighter timings that will still run without errors at the highest frequencies. Ideally you want timings that can still run at 2000+MHz.


----------



## chris89

*@kekate*
Sure upload your .rom and Zip it here. Your TDP Limited.

GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_1.12.0.zip 2079k .zip file


*@bardacuda*
Right on man. That's very interesting. The tasks at hand are not quite fully compute tasks as I had thought. Some other tasks are occurring. HAHA I'm sure you mining guy's aren't 110% sure as far as what mining is actually doing in the big picture. haha It's all good man. If I can help, I'd like to try for experience sake.


----------



## bardacuda

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1t_LVAK-jnmdIcrTIfTiIV-T9LBldc_sungSjNEAKdSI/edit?pli=1#
Quote:


> The principle behind Dagger Hashimoto is to have Proof of Work system that can be verified relatively quickly with a low of memory overhead by light clients, and can be mined very quickly by using a large amount of memory. The intent of this is to force ASIC/FPGA designers to be bound by RAM access speeds, while still allowing for verification by thin clients.


----------



## kekate

@chris89

Ellesmere.zip 111k .zip file


Thanks a lot friend


----------



## chris89

*@kekate*LMK... you said 1400+ has issues? Idk try this... Then we can make another if this doesn't work so well or something like that?
*

KeKate_XFX-GTR-RX480_1433Mhz_2110Mhz_1.zip 111k .zip file
*


----------



## kekate

Flashed it with ATI
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@KeKate*LMK... you said 1400+ has issues? Idk try this... Then we can make another if this doesn't work so well or something like that?
> *
> 
> KeKate_XFX-GTR-RX480_1433Mhz_2110Mhz_1.zip 111k .zip file
> *


flashed it with atiflash. after restart black screen. im back because of dual bios. how exactly do i reflash the bios i had before to the 1st switch on dualbios?


----------



## chris89

*@kekate* So now, flip the switch back while in windows. Then flash my new bios for ya







Sorry not all GPU's behave the same. As for the DeLimited part as I have seen over and over again. Reference in particular works fine DeLimited. Here ya go.

*

KeKate_XFX-GTR-RX480_1407Mhz_2070Mhz_175W.zip 111k .zip file
*


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@KeKate* So now, flip the switch back while in windows. Then flash my new bios for ya
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry not all GPU's behave the same. As for the DeLimited part as I have seen over and over again. Reference in particular works fine DeLimited. Here ya go.
> 
> *
> 
> KeKate_XFX-GTR-RX480_1407Mhz_2070Mhz_175W.zip 111k .zip file
> *


trying to flash my stock bios back before I flash your new one but doesnt seem to work. I flick the dual bios switch to first one, gpuz shows the clocks u set to my bios. I go on cmd - atiflash -f -p 0 Ellesmore.rom reboot and no screen still


----------



## chris89

I would simply right click Atiwinflash.exe open as administrator... while bios switch in the bad flash position.. simply select ellesmere.rom and flash but make sure all apps are closed like msi etc and yeah wait it out its quick on polaris. I would just flash the bios I just sent first... though haha


----------



## kekate

I'm doing that and it gets frozen on the "Erasing Vbios" screen on Atiwinflash. Waited good 10 mins, no progress, so I manually restarted. Still black screen. Also when I try to flash the stock bios using atiwinflash it tells me "Vbios image not found"


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> I'm doing that and it gets frozen on the "Erasing Vbios" screen on Atiwinflash. Waited good 10 mins, no progress, so I manually restarted. Still black screen. Also when I try to flash the stock bios using atiwinflash it tells me "Vbios image not found"


http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards/


----------



## kekate

http://i.imgur.com/7XoJBjp.png and black screen. Its switched to the first switch where the faulty bios is.


----------



## bardacuda

Your current BIOS is probably corrupt, so you need to boot with the switch on the backup position. After you boot change the switch to the other position with the faulty BIOS and then flash. Don't flash over your backup whatever you do or you could brick your card.


----------



## chris89

I know what the issue is!! hahaha I was like hmmm Oh I know.. haha

Your bios checksum was corrupt... One second... Here ya go...

Don't do it via command prompt always open in the GUI to verify everything is on point... haha

When you open this in the GUI post screenshot of ATIWinFlash with this Ellesmere loaded.

"Critical Files Missing" yada yada yada.... Right Click ATIWinFlash.exe as Administrator.

*

Kool_KeKatsey_Ellesmere.zip 111k .zip file
*


----------



## kekate

I'm a ******. I think I did what bardacuda said. Forgot to turn the switch to first one and flashed over the second one. Both switches dont boot up. Omg :/


----------



## chris89

Your good idk if your a girl or if you name is kate haha it doesn't matter we have all been there so it'll be okay.

Got a spare GPU laying around/ Integrated Video? pop PCI gpu in below boot to windows... flash haha









Or if you have 2x PCIe x16 pop the bad flash GPU in not post slot.. pop good gpu in Post slot and boot to windows.. correct flash... I bricked my 480 a couple of times in testing had to do this more than once.


----------



## kekate

haha it doesn't have anything to do with name kate







yeah I booted up with integrated. I only need a working bios. the one u posted doesn't work, same black screen. where could I get the stock bios? do u know?


----------



## bardacuda

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@kekate*
> Sure upload your .rom and Zip it here. Your TDP Limited.
> 
> GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_1.12.0.zip 2079k .zip file
> 
> 
> *@bardacuda*
> Right on man. That's very interesting. The tasks at hand are not quite fully compute tasks as I had thought. Some other tasks are occurring. HAHA I'm sure you mining guy's aren't 110% sure as far as what mining is actually doing in the big picture. haha It's all good man. If I can help, I'd like to try for experience sake.


I am waiting for your efforts too


----------



## kekate

For some reason windows doesn't detect my card when I run it with onboard. In motherboard bios initiate graphics adapter is set to PEG and multi monitor is on. I'm trying to flash through FreeDOS


----------



## kekate

nvm doesnt work, throws me this program cannot be run in freedos. what can I do here? rx480 should be on, lights everything working, but windows doesnt detect it for some reason. in mobo bios doesnt matter, if the primary device is IED or PEG....and unfortunately i dont have any pcie video card lying around :/ no chance ?


----------



## bardacuda

So you _are_ seeing it in BIOS but _not_ in windows?

Try this thread

http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash

You need to boot to DOS to do this so make sure you have ATIFlash....not ATIWinflash.


----------



## kekate

I dont have option to see video cards in BIOS but I managed to get my rx480 to show in windows safe mode. when booting into Windows normally it crashes and boots into system repair. Safe mode doesnt let atiwinflash open because no admin rights... any ideas what to do?


----------



## bardacuda

right-click and run as administrator isn't an option?

I would use the administrator command prompt anyway.


----------



## kekate

it is but it keeps asking for me to open it as admin and then after that critical file missing


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

guys does anyone know why OCLMembench is giving me only 177 GB/s bandwidth with 2050 mhz memory? I have 4gb 480 msi gaming x with Hynix memory modules.
Is there something wrong with my card?

Init OpenCL...
Create platforms...
[1] AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
[2] AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor 6 compute units
Select device (enter number 1-1):
1
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 2880 MB of 4096MB
Allocating chunk 32
Chunk 1 0 MB 0.7 ms 179.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 2 128 MB 0.7 ms 177.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 3 256 MB 0.7 ms 176.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 4 384 MB 0.7 ms 176.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 5 512 MB 0.7 ms 176.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 6 640 MB 0.7 ms 176.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 7 768 MB 0.7 ms 178.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 8 896 MB 0.7 ms 177.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 9 1024 MB 0.7 ms 177.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 10 1152 MB 0.7 ms 176.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 11 1280 MB 0.7 ms 177.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 12 1408 MB 0.7 ms 177.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 13 1536 MB 0.7 ms 177.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 14 1664 MB 0.7 ms 177.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 15 1792 MB 0.7 ms 177.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 16 1920 MB 0.7 ms 177.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 17 2048 MB 0.7 ms 176.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 18 2176 MB 0.7 ms 177.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 19 2304 MB 0.7 ms 178.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 20 2432 MB 0.7 ms 177.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 21 2560 MB 0.7 ms 176.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 22 2688 MB 0.7 ms 178.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 23 2816 MB 0.7 ms 176.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 24 2944 MB 0.7 ms 177.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 25 3072 MB 0.7 ms 177.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 26 3200 MB 0.7 ms 177.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 27 3328 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28 3456 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29 3584 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30 3712 MB 49.0 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31 3840 MB 49.2 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32 3968 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
All done. Press ENTER...


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> it is but it keeps asking for me to open it as admin and then after that critical file missing


I was about to try it and see but it seems I forgot to backup my winflash folder when I formatted. God damnit! lol (Lost all of my BIOSes)
Let me try and download it and see if I can run it in safe mode.


----------



## kekate

the bsod what it throws is: system service exception when trying to boot to win 10.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok I get the same critical file error when I try to run it in safe mode. My guess would be to use DDU to wipe your drivers. That way windows should use the same generic driver it uses in safe mode and should detect that you have a graphics card in the same way.


----------



## Loladinas

@AngryWifeBeater
If you overclocked using one of the AIB programs or WattTool you could try uninstalling all of them, removing the driver with DDU, reinstalling the new driver and re-running the benchmark. I guess ~170GB/s is what you should be getting at stock, which would mean your memory overclock isn't actually applied. Used to happen to other people on older driver as well.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/7XoJBjp.png and black screen. Its switched to the first switch where the faulty bios is.


I hope I don't sound condescending when stating this but.. if your motherboard has two video card slots, you should always have some sort of spare video card around that you can put in the first slot, and move your currently-attempting-to-flash card to the second slot, so you can boot up something else (preferably a different vendor.. like nvidia card.. trying to flash your AMD one, so you don't accidentally flash the wrong card) and then use I think it is -p1 in the flash tool (position 1, instead of position 0) and flash out the AMD card without it being in active use. This way you should (and I think could) boot up in to the OS even with a corrupt or bad bios on the second (AMD) card, re-flash it, then shut down and remove spare one and put AMD one back in the primary slot.

Although on Intel systems, the other way is just set motherboard bios and tell it to prefer the onboard video as primary and boot up to that and then flash the AMD GPU again.

A 3rd way is just use an old spare computer with the two video card method too.

But in general.... it's not a good idea to bother with the bios on your gpu if you only have one and no way to repair it.


----------



## ziXs

Removed the stock thermal pad from my VRM heatsink and replaced it only with thermal paste. Increased the pressure by removing the 1mm washers.
This gained only 5-8 degrees on the VRM`s so it seems the issue is not about only a bad contact.

Today i will install a 120mm FAN to blow towards the VRM`s and this should fix my temperature issues and i will be finally able to squeeze every bit of the card, hoping to hit atleast 1450mhz on core , 24/7 rock solid.


----------



## Mgrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I hope I don't sound condescending when stating this but.. if your motherboard has two video card slots, you should always have some sort of spare video card around that you can put in the first slot, and move your currently-attempting-to-flash card to the second slot, so you can boot up something else (preferably a different vendor.. like nvidia card.. trying to flash your AMD one, so you don't accidentally flash the wrong card) and then use I think it is -p1 in the flash tool (position 1, instead of position 0) and flash out the AMD card without it being in active use. This way you should (and I think could) boot up in to the OS even with a corrupt or bad bios on the second (AMD) card, re-flash it, then shut down and remove spare one and put AMD one back in the primary slot.
> 
> Although on Intel systems, the other way is just set motherboard bios and tell it to prefer the onboard video as primary and boot up to that and then flash the AMD GPU again.
> 
> A 3rd way is just use an old spare computer with the two video card method too.
> 
> But in general.... it's not a good idea to bother with the bios on your gpu if you only have one and no way to repair it.


kinda y ive been holding off dont want to be left with no card/ have to run up to a m8s steal his for an hour to bring back and such especially how amd run driver sig check now. just seems like thats going to create more issues. you could still do the same if you had the FM2+ range on amd eg use the onboard gpu like you do the intel. this would of been perfect for my a10 6800k but in the end it died at a whooping respectable 6.3 so cant complain too much. hehe really fancy getting in to mb bios's too but this unit is now reached a cost that i cant afford to replace if it does not power bk on. much respect to all them that, attempt it. my pockets just dont run that deep im afraid.

would you believe ive done ample bios mods in the past too. just like i say cost stops me


----------



## kekate

Card back alive. thx alot everyone who were helping. DDU seemed to do the trick, no BSODs and card got instantly recognized as Microsoft Basic Adapter and then with AtiWinFlash flashed stock bios.

Also, no idea why my stock bios that I extracted from GPU-Z didnt work. Maybe someone knows? Black screen all day. Flashed this that I found on bios database:

bios.zip 111k .zip file
 . Could someone pls do tricks with that bios?







Only one that seemed to work when I flashed.


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> @AngryWifeBeater
> If you overclocked using one of the AIB programs or WattTool you could try uninstalling all of them, removing the driver with DDU, reinstalling the new driver and re-running the benchmark. I guess ~170GB/s is what you should be getting at stock, which would mean your memory overclock isn't actually applied. Used to happen to other people on older driver as well.


hey, I just DDUd latest drivers 17.4 and without an tools like afterburner installed, I ran and by default I'm getting around 163 GB/s and only 2880 memory is being used.

Does this mean my card only has 2880 mb and rest of it is faulty?

Init OpenCL...
Create platforms...
[1] AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
[2] AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor 6 compute units
Select device (enter number 1-1):
1
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 2880 MB of 4096MB
Allocating chunk 32
Chunk 1 0 MB 0.8 ms 163.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 2 128 MB 0.8 ms 163.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 3 256 MB 0.8 ms 162.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 4 384 MB 0.8 ms 163.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 5 512 MB 0.8 ms 162.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 6 640 MB 0.8 ms 161.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 7 768 MB 0.8 ms 162.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 8 896 MB 0.8 ms 162.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 9 1024 MB 0.8 ms 162.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 10 1152 MB 0.8 ms 163.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 11 1280 MB 0.8 ms 163.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 12 1408 MB 0.8 ms 163.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 13 1536 MB 0.8 ms 162.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 14 1664 MB 0.8 ms 163.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 15 1792 MB 0.8 ms 162.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 16 1920 MB 0.8 ms 163.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 17 2048 MB 0.8 ms 163.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 18 2176 MB 0.8 ms 162.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 19 2304 MB 0.8 ms 161.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 20 2432 MB 0.8 ms 162.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 21 2560 MB 0.8 ms 160.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 22 2688 MB 0.8 ms 161.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 23 2816 MB 0.8 ms 163.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 24 2944 MB 0.8 ms 162.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 25 3072 MB 0.8 ms 164.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 26 3200 MB 0.8 ms 163.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 27 3328 MB 0.8 ms 163.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28 3456 MB 0.8 ms 162.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29 3584 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30 3712 MB 24.9 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31 3840 MB 24.7 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32 3968 MB 25.0 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE
All done. Press ENTER...


----------



## bardacuda

@AngryWifeBeater

Try setting environment variables. Open up command prompt or make a batch file that executes these commands

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 1
setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

@kekate

Good to hear you recovered it!


----------



## chris89

*@kekate* When I first opened your ellesmere it said the checksum was incorrect so i resaved it correcting the checksum.. strange? so it was bad coming off the bios.. must of had something strange occur idk...

*

KeKate_1377Mhz_2070Mhz_175w.zip 111k .zip file
*


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kekate*
> 
> Also, no idea why my stock bios that I extracted from GPU-Z didnt work. Maybe someone knows


Don't use GPU-Z to exctract the rom, use Atiwinflash.


----------



## kekate

Now:


Stock when I got the card:


I flashed bios with higher pixel fillrate and texture fillrate. Is that bad or good?


----------



## chris89

Thats good try my bios i sent... make sure default and current are the same unless using msi to overclock...click reset


----------



## Loladinas

@kekate
You flashed the bios with a higher core clock. That's neither good nor bad, just see if it's stable (if you have it on manual voltage), or see if you can cool it down if you left the auto voltage. Basically just make sure it's stable.


----------



## kekate

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> @KeKate
> You flashed the bios with a higher core clock. That's neither good nor bad, just see if it's stable (if you have it on manual voltage), or see if you can cool it down if you left the auto voltage. Basically just make sure it's stable.


I set it to 1400 myself and its rock stable with +85mV on core on MSI Afterburner. Okay I will try chris89


----------



## chris89

*@kekate* The amount of voltage defined is dependent on the power limit assigned. The power limit amount gives you the range of voltage allowable. Which gives that +85mv on it's own without needing to add +85mv. The stock range is 1.000v to 1.250v... This could be from 100 watts limit to 250 watts limit for 1.250v... Consider the XFX probably can't do 250 Watts... We could try?

Though if it can only do 175 watts, which is 75% more power than stock mean 25% More than setting +50% power limit. Would give mathematically 1.175v at load maybe more... If set TDP 250W/ 250A/ 250W Max then 1.250v is likely possibly up to 1438Mhz Core 5K stable.

If the card wants only 1.175v max for stability meaning too hot VRM? then that would give us clock max of 1351Mhz core clock... I took 1250mv divided by 1175mv which is 1.063829 and then took 1438 divided by 1.063829 which gives 1.175v max 1,351Mhz...

Hope this helps... the bios I sent would call on more voltage and maybe it will work? idk.

Post HWInfo v546 and GPUz GPixel and GTexel and AMD Settings Wattman Graph to see what the clock is doing and how much the clock is going.


----------



## Mgrandy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> hey, I just DDUd latest drivers 17.4 and without an tools like afterburner installed, I ran and by default I'm getting around 163 GB/s and only 2880 memory is being used.
> 
> Does this mean my card only has 2880 mb and rest of it is faulty?
> 
> All done. Press ENTER...


i think from memory them cards are 4x 1gb ram chips on the card, if so your have 1 of them chips that has failed or the solder ball bearings have got that hot that its shorted out the chip. if you have overclocked the card modded it in anyway shape or form this was bound to happen. if it worked before then it was defiantly not faulty, very rare to burn out 1 of the 4 chips and still have the card work so check drivers . software etc but its doubtful seen as how your in an overclocking thread. if you have a reflow work station you could replace or try a re ball of the broken chip. neither of which are easy if you dont know what your doing. trust me ive done a few crap box GPU's, sorry xbox. could be that theres 8x512 kb ram chips and 2 have blown but hard to tell without seen card

this is checking your last section of memory all give no response after a good 0.0487 secs
Chunk 27 3328 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28 3456 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29 3584 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30 3712 MB 49.0 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31 3840 MB 49.2 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32 3968 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE

at this point it was already failing
Chunk 29 3584 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30 3712 MB 24.9 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31 3840 MB 24.7 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32 3968 MB 25.0 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE

just now you have lost an extra 2-4 chunks. if the chip was fine you would get the same response from all chunks. a good chunk would take 0.8ms to respond and it aint. Also 32 chunks divided by 4 or possibly 8 but looking from your stats its 8x chips on them cards so 2 have gone now (4 chunks per chip)

computer run on nano time so 0.8ms would be acceptable as a response time for the chip im guessing, 48.8 is obviously a lifetime in computer time. so a 2/8 chance of picking the right chip to reball/replace. you could follow the PCB to make locating the last chips easier. for the love of god and me dont reflow it in the cooker chip is there it just aint responding


----------



## Fuilter666

Hello. I have asus rog strix rx 480 8gb with Samsung memory. But i can't go above 2030 MHz on memory without millions error in hwinfo, using uber xtreme timings. Maybe it's about voltage on memory? Could anyone measure this voltage on the reference card or sapphire nitro, I mean really on the card. Or maybe someone with similar card can help.


----------



## Mgrandy

i have the sap nitro 4g 460 on stock ,
heres the hwinfo dont know if help ya thou


----------



## robnitro

@AngryWifeBeater Try running 2 instances of 1900 each, or whatever to get past 35xx. I don't think the driver likes to use up all vmem on one opencl thread. If it says 2880, it's not faulty just how much the driver can allocate at one shot. You see that it went fast to almost 3600mb... Past that slow because I think it started swapping to ram, at bus speeds.


----------



## megax05

Still looking for help here I just want to know which value in the timing strap is responsible for memory bandwidth??


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> Still looking for help here I just want to know which value in the timing strap is responsible for memory bandwidth??


None. Timings are responsible for latency only. Bandwidth is changed by changing the frequency. A higher bus width also increases bandwidth but you can't change that.


----------



## Fuilter666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mgrandy*
> 
> i have the sap nitro 4g 460 on stock ,
> heres the hwinfo dont know if help ya thou


No I mean on card using multimeter. I have 1.537 v.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> None. Timings are responsible for latency only. Bandwidth is changed by changing the frequency. A higher bus width also increases bandwidth but you can't change that.


Actually if you run stock timings on 2000 mhz, you get AIDA64 copy of around 195k. If you run the ubermix timings, you get 207k. Latency helps with the high speed memory copy and also oclmembench results. I'm not sure what the best combo is, a mild timing mod with better overclock or the best timing with little overclock. I haven't really had time to test it.

For mining timings always help more than ram speed because they do a lot of calculations. I think also on the first post by generalemon, he got increases in 3dmark/etc with the better timings!


----------



## Hextor

How can I add custom timings to my bios?
I can edit the values of timings with Polaris but i can't change the timings.
Do I had to mod my bios manually with a hexeditor or is there any other way?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Actually if you run stock timings on 2000 mhz, you get AIDA64 copy of around 195k. If you run the ubermix timings, you get 207k. Latency helps with the high speed memory copy and also oclmembench results. I'm not sure what the best combo is, a mild timing mod with better overclock or the best timing with little overclock. I haven't really had time to test it.
> 
> For mining timings always help more than ram speed because they do a lot of calculations. I think also on the first post by generalemon, he got increases in 3dmark/etc with the better timings!


I never said tighter timings don't help performance. Only that they do not affect _bandwidth_. Bandwidth is purely a function of bus width and frequency.

Timings are actually one of the best ways to increase mining performance.


----------



## robnitro

Bandwidth is a combination of clock bus width and timing. That's why you get more gb/s in oclmembench/aida.

Timings can and do change the bandwidth, in the same way on a broadband connection, if you have latency you can't max out your line speed. That's why they had those tcp tweaks.

So we have to say bandwidth "number" vs useable bandwidth. On my ddr3, I can't go below 9-9-9 on 1600, so I gain by doing 10-10-10 on 1866. Some people can run 8 8 8 1600 which ends up being better on even memory benches. Less overhead means more useable bandwidth.

That's why I wondered what's better, best timings w minor oc Or stock/mid timings with a higher oc. I guess it depends on the ram and what the imc can handle??

Edit: see the confusion about what "bandwidth" means even on the first post:
Quote:


> Uber-Mix Extreme v2.1 (Click to hide)
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> ~236GB/s (~214GB/s Stock) +10% (OclMemBench)
> 1375 - 1500 - 1625 Mix
> No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv) / Core @1350Mhz
> Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal
> 
> Stock 2000Mhz Strap = ~49fps
> Uber-Mix Extreme = ~53fps
> *+10% bandwidth* = +8% fps


----------



## Loladinas

A picture is worth a thousand words. This is a shoddy hackjob, so maybe 500 words? Y is bandwidth, X is time, the rest is self explanatory.


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Bandwidth is a combination of clock bus width and timing. That's why you get more gb/s in oclmembench/aida.
> 
> Timings can and do change the bandwidth, in the same way on a broadband connection, if you have latency you can't max out your line speed. That's why they had those tcp tweaks.
> 
> So we have to say bandwidth "number" vs useable bandwidth. On my ddr3, I can't go below 9-9-9 on 1600, so I gain by doing 10-10-10 on 1866. Some people can run 8 8 8 1600 which ends up being better on even memory benches. Less overhead means more useable bandwidth.
> 
> That's why I wondered what's better, best timings w minor oc Or stock/mid timings with a higher oc. I guess it depends on the ram and what the imc can handle??
> 
> Edit: see the confusion about what "bandwidth" means even on the first post:


It depends of what you are using cards for

Anyone here want to help improve card bioses for mining?


----------



## ziXs

Timings are very good for mining , but i am not sure about the performance impact on gaming.Definitely there should such an improvement, but i am not sure how much it would be compared to raw speed.

Later i will do some benchmarks, comparing :

2000mhz/ stock timings 2000/1750 timings 2000/ Uber Light timings
2050mhz/ stock timings 2050/1750 timings 2030/ Uber Light timings
2100mhz/ stock timings 2100/1750 timings cant go over 2030 on Uber timings without getting tons of ERRORS.

Will share the results here.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I never said tighter timings don't help performance. Only that they do not affect _bandwidth_. Bandwidth is purely a function of bus width and frequency.
> 
> Timings are actually one of the best ways to increase mining performance.


Memory subsystems are not 100% efficent

The *theorical max Bandwidth* is a function of bus width and frequency...the *max practical bandwidth* is limited by timings.

tighter timings increase the real bandwidth/efficency, like in the system ram.

Real bandwidth < theorical bandwidth


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Bandwidth is a combination of clock bus width and timing. That's why you get more gb/s in oclmembench/aida.
> 
> Timings can and do change the bandwidth, in the same way on a broadband connection, if you have latency you can't max out your line speed. That's why they had those tcp tweaks.
> 
> So we have to say bandwidth "number" vs useable bandwidth. On my ddr3, I can't go below 9-9-9 on 1600, so I gain by doing 10-10-10 on 1866. Some people can run 8 8 8 1600 which ends up being better on even memory benches. Less overhead means more useable bandwidth.
> 
> That's why I wondered what's better, best timings w minor oc Or stock/mid timings with a higher oc. I guess it depends on the ram and what the imc can handle??
> 
> Edit: see the confusion about what "bandwidth" means even on the first post:


Personaly for my system i like to have the lowest ram access time possible and than look for max bandwidth. So i don't like tight timings and very low ram speed because of the max theorical bandwidth limit.

My card can't oc mem past ~2125Mhz... So how can i gain some perfomance? I can only use tighter timings...
I know gpus need a lot of bandwidth ,so i tend to use(if possible/stable) the max frequency and then work on timings.

Ps. With bandwidth i always mean "real bandwidth". Oclmembench show this very well


----------



## ziXs

I hope this should help you find the best performance combination ratio between speed and timings.

Aida64 Memory Benchmark :

GPU Clock - stock 1305mhz

Memory | Timings | Memory Copy MB/s

2000 | Uber-Light | 201896
2050 | Uber-Light | 206186
2100 | Uber-Light | 212534

2000 | 1750strap | 192314
2050 | 1750strap | 198423
2100 | 1750strap | 203420

2000 | 2000strap | 188731
2000 | 2000strap | 194549
2100 | 2000strap | 200206


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Memory subsystems are not 100% efficent
> 
> The *theorical max Bandwidth* is a function of bus width and frequency...the *max practical bandwidth* is limited by timings.
> 
> tighter timings increase the real bandwidth/efficency, like in the system ram.
> 
> Real bandwidth < theorical bandwidth


Yes, this!

When I hear the term bandwidth, I assume we are talking about the theoretical max. I thought that was conventional to avoid ambiguity.

It's good to have it clarified so that people can be accurate in what it is specifically that they're asking about / trying to accomplish.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Personaly for my system i like to have the lowest ram access time possible and than look for max bandwidth. So i don't like tight timings and very low ram speed because of the max theorical bandwidth limit.
> 
> My card can't oc mem past ~2125Mhz... So how can i gain some perfomance? I can only use tighter timings...
> I know gpus need a lot of bandwidth ,so i tend to use(if possible/stable) the max frequency and then work on timings.
> 
> Ps. With bandwidth i always mean "real bandwidth". Oclmembench show this very well


Yes, this! Well-put, sir!


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> I hope this should help you find the best performance combination ratio between speed and timings.
> 
> Aida64 Memory Benchmark :
> 
> GPU Clock - stock 1305mhz
> 
> Memory Timings Memory Copy MB/s
> 
> 2000 Uber-Light 201896
> 2050 Uber-Light 206186
> 2100 Uber-Light 212534
> 
> 2000 1750strap 192314
> 2050 1750strap 198423
> 2100 1750strap 203420
> 
> 2000 2000strap 188731
> 2000 2000strap 194549
> 2100 2000strap 200206


I'll post the ubermix v2.2 in the next days. Stay tuned.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> Still looking for help here I just want to know which value in the timing strap is responsible for memory bandwidth??


For anyone trying to improve mining performance through timings, try selecting one of your stock straps (either 1500, 1625, or 1750), and putting it in this tool after the ?:

http://doreymills.ca/cgi-bin/strapmod?

Example:

I copied the 1750/2000Mhz mix timings from the op and put it in the address like this:

http://doreymills.ca/cgi-bin/strapmod?777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

It then changes a few values which are important for Ethereum mining and gives an output like this:
Quote:


> Rx strap detected
> Old, new RRD: 6 , 5
> Old, new FAW: A , 0
> Old, new 32AW: 7 , 0
> Old, new ACTRD: 1E , 0x10
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A5D4DD0571016B90D060C0060070014051420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019


The last line is your new strap. Give it a try and see if it helps performance! Start with your 1750 strap and if it's stable and improves your Mh/s at 2100MHz (or whatever is max stable at stock), then try the 1625 strap, and so on..

All credit for this belongs to nerdralph over on the bitcointalk forums but please don't spam him with noob questions.


----------



## ziXs

I cant test with Ubermix or UberExtreme, as they give me plenty of errors even on stock 2000mhz. Do not want to add voltage.

Which is more important: speed or latency?

The answer to this classic question is speed. In general, as speeds have increased, true latencies have remained approximately the same, meaning faster speeds enable you to achieve a higher level of performance.
True latencies haven't necessarily increased, just CAS latencies.
And CL ratings are an inaccurate, and often misleading, indicator of true latency (and memory) performance.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I see...I only modified my RX 480 to never spin up...since I put an AIO I had laying around on it. I used 1.4 but just looked at the bios in 1.2 carried over the same settings. Checking it now though.
> 
> I see where 1.2 makes changes that 1.4 show but 1.4 does not show target temp.
> 
> Assuming dual bios switch...you could edit it in 1.2 save, and edit 1.4 if you need to use more of the added features. Worse case is a boot up on working bios, start atiwinflash then flip your bios switch and flash you working bios back.


Try this version. It's based off 1.4 and has responsive gui (thx zielas69) + target temperature setting.


----------



## ekoaja

Rx 480 nitro+ 4gb oc to 1510 - 2200 @1.25v

Driver 17.1.2, i've tried 17.4.2 but nothing improvement in score.

And this with tessellation off i got 17.104 graphics score
With tessellation on, it scored around 16100


----------



## chris89

That score is nuts man haha


----------



## nolive721

if you are on air, you got an uber Gold chip!


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That score is nuts man haha


Yea, i also found that disabling C state (C1,C3,C6), can increase score up to 300 points.

And enabling pcie spread spectrum could stabilize my card under that voltage. I dont know why without it, my card cannot stable under that clock and voltage.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> if you are on air, you got an uber Gold chip!


Only 77% Asic bro, not even gold. haha
Mine is under water using Maelstrom 240T. Only peaked at 55 degree celcius.


----------



## chris89

That's really cool man, yeah the spread spectrum. Other than stability what does it seem to do to the cards clocks etc?

To me, it's like the electrical sine wave the gpu emits under load is obviously slightly erratic right? like the voltage coming in from psu is not a fine constant so having it enabled allows the wave to ride out it's native form... Rather than be attempted to be controlled which could at extremely high clocks cause instability... like 1500mhz spread spectrum kinda lets the 100mhz pcie slot deviate down below 100mhz at times to keep it stable... haha

I always liked spread spectrum off because I didn't like to see the clock hop all over and be not precisely the clock I set ya know? Like set 3500mhz but would hop around 3498 3497 3501 mhz etc hahahaha


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's really cool man, yeah the spread spectrum. Other than stability what does it seem to do to the cards clocks etc?
> 
> To me, it's like the electrical sine wave the gpu emits under load is obviously slightly erratic right? like the voltage coming in from psu is not a fine constant so having it enabled allows the wave to ride out it's native form... Rather than be attempted to be controlled which could at extremely high clocks cause instability... like 1500mhz spread spectrum kinda lets the 100mhz pcie slot deviate down below 100mhz at times to keep it stable... haha
> 
> I always liked spread spectrum off because I didn't like to see the clock hop all over and be not precisely the clock I set ya know? Like set 3500mhz but would hop around 3498 3497 3501 mhz etc hahahaha


Is there any way to monitor pcie clock ?

Interesting thing about RX 480 is when i tried to increase pcie clock from 100 to 103 it blank screen. I dont know why. Because with my gtx 980, i can set even 115 pcie clock.

I stay at stock, yet it unstable at 1500 and up. So i enabled Pcie Spread Spectrum and i can go up to 1530 stable without any crash.


----------



## kemo6600

@generaleramon
Do you have any idea how to edit the memory controller voltage in bios (Hex address ) , whenever i change that voltage in editor , wattool still shows the same reading .


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Yea, i also found that disabling C state (C1,C3,C6), can increase score up to 300 points.
> 
> And enabling pcie spread spectrum could stabilize my card under that voltage. I dont know why without it, my card cannot stable under that clock and voltage.
> Only 77% Asic bro, not even gold. haha
> Mine is under water using Maelstrom 240T. Only peaked at 55 degree celcius.


ah makes sense now indeed ASIC 77.9% here and 1450Mhz on air at 1.23V, even with more voltage, card would crash with anything more on the core when starting a game or synthetic benhmark

maybe one day moving to water cooling who knows.....


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Rx 480 nitro+ 4gb oc to 1510 - 2200 @1.25v
> 
> Driver 17.1.2, i've tried 17.4.2 but nothing improvement in score.
> 
> And this with tessellation off i got 17.104 graphics score
> With tessellation on, it scored around 16100


Hm. Can you try your overclock on Unigine superposition? My max overclock ([email protected] probably a lot more voltage than I need, was trying to get it stable) keeps hard crashing the system in the same spot. Unigine Heaven by the way works great and stable.
And it is not a hardlock voltage\tdp\temp (71C while benchmarking) limit as it seems.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Hm. Can you try your overclock on Unigine superposition? My max overclock ([email protected] probably a lot more voltage than I need, was trying to get it stable) keeps hard crashing the system in the same spot. Unigine Heaven by the way works great and stable.
> And it is not a hardlock voltage\tdp\temp (71C while benchmarking) limit as it seems.


1,343v is a damn high voltages. Watch your VRM temps. I can cause instability. I'll try superposition. What setting are you used in unigine superposition ?


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 1,343v is a damn high voltages. Watch your VRM temps. I can cause instability. I'll try superposition. What setting are you used in unigine superposition?


Yeah, I'm checking VRM's constantly ( warming up to 65-70). I'm using 1080p extreme preset.
Thank you!

upd. seems like my card is a turd, that's it. 1500 Mhz requires exactly 1.344v in heaven, and it's only 0.06v before 1.35v protection kicks in.
Anyway, if someone interested: [email protected] + [email protected] mix extreme

Can't wait to see 580 benchmarks and OC results, may sell this turd and hope for a bit more silicon luck.


----------



## ziXs

1.34 is really a lot of voltage even for non-heating VRM`s. I wouldn`t go higher than 1.2v for 24/7.

580 are not expected to use any newer memory technology and the only difference might be the stock clock speeds raised higher. Probably there will be some BIOS improvements added, hope so.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> 1.34 is really a lot of voltage even for non-heating VRM`s. I wouldn`t go higher than 1.2v for 24/7.
> 
> 580 are not expected to use any newer memory technology and the only difference might be the stock clock speeds raised higher. Probably there will be some BIOS improvements added, hope so.


Obviously I dont tun that crazy voltage 24/7. Normally I'm all about quiet operation, so it's running at [email protected] and same memory settings as in that max overclock profile.


----------



## ziXs

This is what i have achieved on stock voltage after putting a fan toward the VRM`s, fully stable 24/7 settings.
Also i restored back my timings to 1750 strap as Uber-Light gave me one error while benchmarking.

1380/2070 stock voltage, 1750 strap timings. 24/7 stable.

Removed VRM`s yellow thermal pad and placed MX-2 thermal paste over them.
Removed the stock 2mm spacers and put 1mm to increase the compression by the VRM heatsink.
This roughly decreased the Max VRM`s Temperature by ~6C from 96, to 90c.

Placing a fan towards the card decreased the VRM`s temperature by ~30C, also affecting on the GPU temperature and whole PCB running cooler.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> upd. seems like my card is a turd, that's it. 1500 Mhz requires exactly 1.344v in heaven, and it's only 0.06v before *1.35v protection* kicks in.


What sort of protection are you referring about? Sometimes during strong overclocking I've seen the GPU locking up and requiring the PC power to be cycled in order to recover it. Are you referring to this?

By the way, has anybody noticed that with the latest drivers 17.4.2 core voltage cannot be set above 1175mV through p-states, even if programmed in the vBIOS? Higher voltages must now be achieved with a voltage offset.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> By the way, has anybody noticed that with the latest drivers 17.4.2 core voltage cannot be set above 1175mV through p-states, even if programmed in the vBIOS? Higher voltages must now be achieved with a voltage offset.


Yep, same to my card with 17.4.1/2 both can't set any higher vcore even wattool except offset setting


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> What sort of protection are you referring about? Sometimes during strong overclocking I've seen the GPU locking up and requiring the PC power to be cycled in order to recover it. Are you referring to this?
> 
> By the way, has anybody noticed that with the latest drivers 17.4.2 core voltage cannot be set above 1175mV through p-states, even if programmed in the vBIOS? Higher voltages must now be achieved with a voltage offset.


Yeah, I'm talking exactly about that. GPU just disables everything if Vcore is more than 1.35V. I think I heard about that from buildzoid.
The only thing that will disable that - reboot.

About the second thing - yup, I was experiencing this on 17.4.1 and 17.4.2 too, trixx was not working at all. Reverted back to 17.1.2 - boom, trixx can regulate the voltage.


----------



## ziXs

And things are going further. My card is not one of the best overclockers as it requires for 1400 +50mv.

This is the heaviest benchmark i can run putting down the card on its maximum power draw.
I do see that the power output depends on the temperature of the VRM`s, as beyond 80C i think they are losing efficiency and starting to leak, but this is just a a thought.

70C on VRM`s on 200% resolution scale is very very good , almost nothing could load the card as much as this game.


----------



## generaleramon

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001011333DC0303A17

Beta Testers: GO


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Yeah, I'm checking VRM's constantly ( warming up to 65-70). I'm using 1080p extreme preset.
> Thank you!
> 
> upd. seems like my card is a turd, that's it. 1500 Mhz requires exactly 1.344v in heaven, and it's only 0.06v before 1.35v protection kicks in.
> Anyway, if someone interested: [email protected] + [email protected] mix extreme
> 
> Can't wait to see 580 benchmarks and OC results, may sell this turd and hope for a bit more silicon luck.


i have your same card,, can u up your bios??


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> i have your same card,, can u up your bios??


Sure. Here it is.
Settings - 1300mhz core, 1750mhz mem (because of uber timings in 2000+ state), 500W tdp limit, 75c target temp. Basically it is edited Asus 1.4v unlocked bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001011333DC0303A17
> 
> Beta Testers: GO


Heaven +1 fps. (70.1 -> 71.1). 2085Mhz Mem.


Spoiler: OCLMemBench



Code:



Code:


RX480 8GB 2085 Mem (maxed out without errors in hwinfo)
                    Test strap                             Uber-Extreme strap
Chunk  1      0 MB  0.5 ms  235.0 GB/s      >   +2.6       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk  2    128 MB  0.5 ms  233.9 GB/s      >   +1.4       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
Chunk  3    256 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s
Chunk  4    384 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.8       0.6 ms  231.3 GB/s
Chunk  5    512 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.9       0.6 ms  231.9 GB/s
Chunk  6    640 MB  0.5 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk  7    768 MB  0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
Chunk  8    896 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk  9   1024 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 10   1152 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 11   1280 MB  0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s      >   +2.3       0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s
Chunk 12   1408 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  231.2 GB/s
Chunk 13   1536 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s
Chunk 14   1664 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  231.4 GB/s
Chunk 15   1792 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -1.0       0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s
Chunk 16   1920 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 17   2048 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 18   2176 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 19   2304 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 20   2432 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
Chunk 21   2560 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +6.4       0.6 ms  226.4 GB/s
Chunk 22   2688 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +9.5       0.6 ms  223.0 GB/s
Chunk 23   2816 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s
Chunk 24   2944 MB  0.6 ms  228.3 GB/s      <   -4.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk 25   3072 MB  0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s      <   -2.4       0.6 ms  229.8 GB/s
Chunk 26   3200 MB  0.6 ms  231.1 GB/s      <   -1.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk 27   3328 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
Chunk 28   3456 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.2       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk 29   3584 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +5.6       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
Chunk 30   3712 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.0       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
Chunk 31   3840 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.3       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
Chunk 32   3968 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s
Chunk 33   4096 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 34   4224 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +5.8       0.6 ms  225.9 GB/s
Chunk 35   4352 MB  0.6 ms  229.5 GB/s      >   +2.5       0.6 ms  227.0 GB/s
Chunk 36   4480 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 37   4608 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 38   4736 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +3.2       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
Chunk 39   4864 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +8.8       0.6 ms  223.8 GB/s
Chunk 40   4992 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +4.9       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
Chunk 41   5120 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk 42   5248 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 43   5376 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
Chunk 44   5504 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 45   5632 MB  0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s      <    0.0       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
Chunk 46   5760 MB  0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s      >   +3.1       0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s
Chunk 47   5888 MB  0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s      <   -0.9       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
Chunk 48   6016 MB  0.6 ms  227.8 GB/s      <   -1.4       0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s
Chunk 49   6144 MB  0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s      <   -3.7       0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s
Chunk 50   6272 MB  0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s      <   -4.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 51   6400 MB  0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s      <   -3.1       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 52   6528 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
Chunk 53   6656 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.2       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
Chunk 54   6784 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +2.2       0.6 ms  230.3 GB/s
Chunk 55   6912 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +5.2       0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s
Chunk 56   7040 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      > +226.3      20.4 ms    6.3 GB/s
Chunk 57   7168 MB  0.6 ms  232.0 GB/s      > +224.2      16.3 ms    7.8 GB/s
Chunk 58   7296 MB  0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s      > +218.9      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 59   7424 MB 12.4 ms   10.3 GB/s      <   -0.1      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 60   7552 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 61   7680 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 62   7808 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 63   7936 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
Chunk 64   8064 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      >   +2.6      16.4 ms    7.8 GB/s


----------



## generaleramon

Fresh win10 installation, new drivers... Score in valley down 50pt... Strange.
I need to test Heaven


----------



## robnitro

Oclmembench
uber 2.2 2050mhz , 226gb/s
Beta 2050mhz, 229 gb/s
Fire strike unchanged

@datspike why did you edit your bios to start at 1750 if uber works fine at 2000 and up?


----------



## datspike

@robnitro
Just in case anything will go wrong.

For example, let's assume that I want to test some specific memory timing strap.
If my card won't work properly at 2000Mhz with this strap and the stock clock will be set to 2000Mhz - I will need to flash the bios without this mod back somehow.
If stock clock is set to 1750Mhz and 1750 timing strap is stock - I know that my card can boot properly in any scenario.
Luckily I have a bios switch but...
Safety.


----------



## ziXs

I think memory timings has a strong impact over the mining performance, but not gaming. This way i am back on stock timings, trying to reach the maximum memory frequency giving more bandwidth.


----------



## adamvx

Could anyone explain timings numbers?
How to translate it in decimal?
Regards


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Could anyone explain timings numbers?
> How to translate it in decimal?
> Regards


https://github.com/OhGodACompany/OhGodADecode


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> I think memory timings has a strong impact over the mining performance, but not gaming. This way i am back on stock timings, trying to reach the maximum memory frequency giving more bandwidth.


Yes. If your memory can do more than 2100mhz go for frequency! Then see if you can change timings


----------



## chris89

Let's see some Superposition benchmarks guys! my 390x hit 2,999 points 1080p extreme...

@ekoaja Real interested in 1500mhz superposition polaris scores haha


----------



## robnitro

Superposition 1080p extreme
Rx480 @ 1285/2020 pt 30, no throttling at all
2444, min 14.6 avg 18.3 max 21

1080p high
5868, 37.67 43.9 51.8


----------



## Xcat2008

Hey guys..

I got my ref rx 480 to be Stable at 1400Mhz 1.160v ... My Asic is 80.6%...

There is anyone that can show me how much Voltage you got for higher than 1400Mhz just to get one idea?


----------



## chris89

@robnitro Can you post Extreme screenshot score?

@Xcat2008 I can run my reference up to 1,438mhz but I found even 4k runs flawlessly on DeLimited Stock BIOS...

Send me your .rom and we can test it out...

GPU-Z_ASUS_ROG_1.12.0.zip 2079k .zip file


----------



## Xcat2008

@chris89

I'm trying for several months to see what is the max or near of my card... Just figured like 1 hour ago i was giving to much voltage for 1400Mhz xD 1.2v...

Now it's Stable at 1420Mhz 1.160v

Original Bios from my Reference XFX Rx 480 8GB:

Ellesmere.zip 111k .zip file


Modded bios stable at 1420 / 2100 :

Final1420.zip 111k .zip file


Firestrike Extreme at 1420Mhz http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19328288


----------



## generaleramon

This benchmark is veeery hard on the gpu...wow

Superposition 1080p Extreme
Rx480 @ 1350/2100, light throttling at the end
2512PT
I have a [email protected]


----------



## chris89

Can you guy's screenshot the results of Superposition? like this?

Also xcat2008 can you run firestrike default mode 1080p and post a screenshot here? It's nice to look back plus your reference so anything you find will help me as well...
*
To print screen only the window in focus... ALT + Print Screen
*
Thanks


----------



## generaleramon




----------



## chris89

Nice score *generaleramone* & *robnitro!* ill need to test my rx 480 as well... just threw up results on 390x thread since everyone was throwing them up.

*PS - To Improve Superposition score set 8bpc .. 4:2:2 ... default amd settings on Performance and have everything closed even MSI OSD or HWInfo could rob 200 to 300 points.*


----------



## Xcat2008

@chris89 I will post in a bit FireStrike normal.

This is my pontuation before at 1400Mhz


----------



## robnitro

I'm beginning to hate AMD's ****ty programming. They are as ******ed as microsoft (game mode doesn't work half the time, idiots!).

I had an issue before that started happening again.
This could be an issue that came about with win10 creators update, which stupidly the game bar doesn't want to work, so I just disabled it. I use process hacker anyway.

If I change ANYTHING in crimson clock or voltage, my performance sucks, even though clocks are at 1285/2020. It's some weird bug. Last time I cleaned and reinstalled, thought it was ok UNTIL AGAIN THIS CRAP.
If I run oclmembench, the speed goes down to 90 GB, and games show 99% gpu use even when they normally use less than 50% on vsync! CPU use is fine and nothing in background running, tested with power efficiency off and on. ARGH
A reboot fixes it and keeps the settings.

So, now I have to set what I want, check the speed, and if it runs slow- reboot. THANK YOU AMD FOR YOUR CRAPTASTIC GARBAGE BLOATWARE SOFTWARE (1 GB of crap for a control panel and driver? g t f o morons)

Again, I did a clean DDU, clean amd, and reinstall, same issue. Its probably the blame of BOTH microsoft and AMD for their stupid software that blocks customizing. Pisses me off like when android doesn't let you STOP a program from running in the background. It's like the last 5 years of programming has jerk off mentality of not giving us freedom to customize and/or take control of OUR SYSTEMS.


----------



## generaleramon

No msi afterburner +50pt. Wow 2555PT


----------



## Xcat2008

@chris89

Ok, had to flash back to 1400Mhz from 1420 Mhz lol While doing the benchmark, got like some green dot's, i think it's artifacts? xD My english is not that good so xD

Normal Firestrike 1080P 1400/2100: http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12351659


----------



## chris89

Nice scores guys and btw Robnitro : none of these issues exist on Win7 & AMD Drivers work flawlessly... I know sometimes when we upgrade, we forget how the older stuff ran... Which is 99% better 99% of the time on Win7 .. fyi









If comes along Windows 11... It ought to be just plain "Prettier Windows 7 with DX12" done and done. Windows 7 best OS as of yet. Like with epic Taskbar animations and neat animations all over... and the option to disable... Windows 11 aka Beautiful Windows 7...









Also during the OS Setup, define the amount of system memory installed so it'll run like a flippin champ even on extra low memory ie 4-8GB. Including the option to save 1 or 2GB by disabling the "CACHE SYSTEM" all together. Zero caching, the app uses what it uses and not to cache the entire amount of memory to prevent crashes. Not to mention a mastering of the x86 32 bit kernel to say goodbye to that 768MB of hardware reserved memory have all 4GB available or darn near it on 32 bit systems.


----------



## datspike

Sooo. I figured out what was wrong with my 1500Mhz overlclock. It was LLC setting from wattman. It somehow raised voltage over 1.35 for a moment so GPU would shut down itslef.
Here's my [email protected] superposition score, guys










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







upd. heaven [email protected]:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






3dmark [email protected]


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Interesting that 3dmark and superposition are more stressful for gpu than heaven.


----------



## Dukenukemx

I did the 8gb mod to my RX 480 and then modified the 16.12.1 drivers using asder00's atikmdag.sys file. It works, but is anyway to do this with newer AMD drivers? I've tried with the 17.4.2 and it wouldn't load the driver.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dukenukemx*
> 
> I did the 8gb mod to my RX 480 and then modified the 16.12.1 drivers using asder00's atikmdag.sys file. It works, but is anyway to do this with newer AMD drivers? I've tried with the 17.4.2 and it wouldn't load the driver.


You have to use the atikmdag patcher in the first post in this thread after you install the drivers. Once patched, reboot and it will work


----------



## Dukenukemx

I did but Windows wouldn't load the driver. I'm using the same atikmdag.sys file for the 17.4.2 that I used for the 16.12.1 drivers.


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Hey guys..
> 
> I got my ref rx 480 to be Stable at 1400Mhz 1.160v ... My Asic is 80.6%...
> 
> There is anyone that can show me how much Voltage you got for higher than 1400Mhz just to get one idea?


I am stable at 1450mhz at 1150mv

here is my score at 1500mhz and 2200mhz at 1,23v


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> You have to use the atikmdag patcher in the first post in this thread after you install the drivers. Once patched, reboot and it will work


Tried this again with the 17.4.2 driver and got an error when installation finished. Ran the patcher and says BIOS Signature Check not found. These things didn't happen with the 16.12.1 driver. I don't know what I'm doing wrong. Maybe I'm putting the atikmdag.sys in the wrong location? This is where I'm putting it.

C:\AMD\Non-WHQL-Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-17.4.2-Apr11\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B313057


----------



## ziXs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I'm beginning to hate AMD's ****ty programming. They are as ******ed as microsoft (game mode doesn't work half the time, idiots!).
> 
> I had an issue before that started happening again.
> This could be an issue that came about with win10 creators update, which stupidly the game bar doesn't want to work, so I just disabled it. I use process hacker anyway.
> 
> If I change ANYTHING in crimson clock or voltage, my performance sucks, even though clocks are at 1285/2020. It's some weird bug. Last time I cleaned and reinstalled, thought it was ok UNTIL AGAIN THIS CRAP.
> If I run oclmembench, the speed goes down to 90 GB, and games show 99% gpu use even when they normally use less than 50% on vsync! CPU use is fine and nothing in background running, tested with power efficiency off and on. ARGH
> A reboot fixes it and keeps the settings.
> 
> So, now I have to set what I want, check the speed, and if it runs slow- reboot. THANK YOU AMD FOR YOUR CRAPTASTIC GARBAGE BLOATWARE SOFTWARE (1 GB of crap for a control panel and driver? g t f o morons)
> 
> Again, I did a clean DDU, clean amd, and reinstall, same issue. Its probably the blame of BOTH microsoft and AMD for their stupid software that blocks customizing. Pisses me off like when android doesn't let you STOP a program from running in the background. It's like the last 5 years of programming has jerk off mentality of not giving us freedom to customize and/or take control of OUR SYSTEMS.


I had the same problems and it seems that this is a driver bug. I have resolved them by setting in MSI Afterburner>Unofficial Overclocking mode > Without PowerPlay Support.
Before it was set to Disabled and i had many issues.

There is another strange fact with the card overclocking possibility :

When i undervolted the core by -50mv, even though it was fully stable, the memory started to give EDC Errors. Raising the Vcore to stock, fixed the EDC Errors.
So there is something like the memory controller is affected by the Core VRM`s, causing a voltage drop to the memory controller.

I am not sure if raising the Vcore only will solve this, as first i need to find out the maximum core clock stable.

For example, i was playing on :

1380 core -50mv decrease
2100 memory this setting giving EDC Errors

1380core -50mv decrease
2000 stock memory No errors and stable card.


----------



## chris89

I had a compatible bracket laying around this is my new Refurb Visiontek RX 480 and it's awesome straight out of the box... I replaced the bracket for that extra bit of CFM and airflow + reduce high rpm turbulence noise... Could be 25C less over time.



*@Dukenukemx*

Simply : RUN_AS_ADMINISTRATOR_AFTER_INSTALL_LATEST_DRIVER_AMD_PATCHER.zip









PS - 17.1.2 WHQL is a F-I-N-E driver and works better for things like 4k & VSR 5k... IDK if FPS Superposition difference but 17.1.2 WHQL is bug free.

RUN_AS_ADMINISTRATOR_AFTER_INSTALL_LATEST_DRIVER_AMD_PATCHER.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Do a normal install of untouched driver. Re download it to be sure. I think when you were copying the older asder's file using the older method you put the wrong version of atikmdag. sys.

Don't reboot when it asks to.

When finished, you will see the resolution is wrong because driver is not working.

Run the patcher from any folder. It will see the installed atikmdag.sys and give you an option to patch the values. Lately I've just been choosing to patch all values, not just bios check.

After a successful patch, reboot. Then you will have a normal working crimson driver with bios mod.

If problem to redo the driver from scratch, you might have to run ddu first to clean out the asder mod but I doubt it, i just think you need the fresh untouched installer.


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Sure. Here it is.
> Settings - 1300mhz core, 1750mhz mem (because of uber timings in 2000+ state), 500W tdp limit, 75c target temp. Basically it is edited Asus 1.4v unlocked bios
> Heaven +1 fps. (70.1 -> 71.1). 2085Mhz Mem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCLMemBench
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RX480 8GB 2085 Mem (maxed out without errors in hwinfo)
> Test strap                             Uber-Extreme strap
> Chunk  1      0 MB  0.5 ms  235.0 GB/s      >   +2.6       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk  2    128 MB  0.5 ms  233.9 GB/s      >   +1.4       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk  3    256 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s
> Chunk  4    384 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.8       0.6 ms  231.3 GB/s
> Chunk  5    512 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.9       0.6 ms  231.9 GB/s
> Chunk  6    640 MB  0.5 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk  7    768 MB  0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
> Chunk  8    896 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk  9   1024 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 10   1152 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 11   1280 MB  0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s      >   +2.3       0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s
> Chunk 12   1408 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  231.2 GB/s
> Chunk 13   1536 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s
> Chunk 14   1664 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  231.4 GB/s
> Chunk 15   1792 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -1.0       0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s
> Chunk 16   1920 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 17   2048 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 18   2176 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 19   2304 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 20   2432 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
> Chunk 21   2560 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +6.4       0.6 ms  226.4 GB/s
> Chunk 22   2688 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +9.5       0.6 ms  223.0 GB/s
> Chunk 23   2816 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s
> Chunk 24   2944 MB  0.6 ms  228.3 GB/s      <   -4.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 25   3072 MB  0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s      <   -2.4       0.6 ms  229.8 GB/s
> Chunk 26   3200 MB  0.6 ms  231.1 GB/s      <   -1.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 27   3328 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk 28   3456 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.2       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 29   3584 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +5.6       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
> Chunk 30   3712 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.0       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
> Chunk 31   3840 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.3       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
> Chunk 32   3968 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s
> Chunk 33   4096 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 34   4224 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +5.8       0.6 ms  225.9 GB/s
> Chunk 35   4352 MB  0.6 ms  229.5 GB/s      >   +2.5       0.6 ms  227.0 GB/s
> Chunk 36   4480 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 37   4608 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 38   4736 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +3.2       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
> Chunk 39   4864 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +8.8       0.6 ms  223.8 GB/s
> Chunk 40   4992 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +4.9       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
> Chunk 41   5120 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 42   5248 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 43   5376 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk 44   5504 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 45   5632 MB  0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s      <    0.0       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 46   5760 MB  0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s      >   +3.1       0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s
> Chunk 47   5888 MB  0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s      <   -0.9       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
> Chunk 48   6016 MB  0.6 ms  227.8 GB/s      <   -1.4       0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s
> Chunk 49   6144 MB  0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s      <   -3.7       0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s
> Chunk 50   6272 MB  0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s      <   -4.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 51   6400 MB  0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s      <   -3.1       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 52   6528 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 53   6656 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.2       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 54   6784 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +2.2       0.6 ms  230.3 GB/s
> Chunk 55   6912 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +5.2       0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s
> Chunk 56   7040 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      > +226.3      20.4 ms    6.3 GB/s
> Chunk 57   7168 MB  0.6 ms  232.0 GB/s      > +224.2      16.3 ms    7.8 GB/s
> Chunk 58   7296 MB  0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s      > +218.9      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 59   7424 MB 12.4 ms   10.3 GB/s      <   -0.1      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 60   7552 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 61   7680 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 62   7808 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 63   7936 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 64   8064 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      >   +2.6      16.4 ms    7.8 GB/s


reload please


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Sure. Here it is.
> Settings - 1300mhz core, 1750mhz mem (because of uber timings in 2000+ state), 500W tdp limit, 75c target temp. Basically it is edited Asus 1.4v unlocked bios
> Heaven +1 fps. (70.1 -> 71.1). 2085Mhz Mem.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: OCLMemBench
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> RX480 8GB 2085 Mem (maxed out without errors in hwinfo)
> Test strap                             Uber-Extreme strap
> Chunk  1      0 MB  0.5 ms  235.0 GB/s      >   +2.6       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk  2    128 MB  0.5 ms  233.9 GB/s      >   +1.4       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk  3    256 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s
> Chunk  4    384 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.8       0.6 ms  231.3 GB/s
> Chunk  5    512 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.9       0.6 ms  231.9 GB/s
> Chunk  6    640 MB  0.5 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk  7    768 MB  0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
> Chunk  8    896 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk  9   1024 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 10   1152 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -0.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 11   1280 MB  0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s      >   +2.3       0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s
> Chunk 12   1408 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  231.2 GB/s
> Chunk 13   1536 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  231.6 GB/s
> Chunk 14   1664 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  231.4 GB/s
> Chunk 15   1792 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      <   -1.0       0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s
> Chunk 16   1920 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 17   2048 MB  0.5 ms  232.9 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 18   2176 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 19   2304 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 20   2432 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.5       0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s
> Chunk 21   2560 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +6.4       0.6 ms  226.4 GB/s
> Chunk 22   2688 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +9.5       0.6 ms  223.0 GB/s
> Chunk 23   2816 MB  0.6 ms  232.1 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s
> Chunk 24   2944 MB  0.6 ms  228.3 GB/s      <   -4.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 25   3072 MB  0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s      <   -2.4       0.6 ms  229.8 GB/s
> Chunk 26   3200 MB  0.6 ms  231.1 GB/s      <   -1.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 27   3328 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk 28   3456 MB  0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s      <   -4.2       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 29   3584 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +5.6       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
> Chunk 30   3712 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.0       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
> Chunk 31   3840 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +5.3       0.6 ms  227.4 GB/s
> Chunk 32   3968 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +4.8       0.6 ms  228.2 GB/s
> Chunk 33   4096 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 34   4224 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +5.8       0.6 ms  225.9 GB/s
> Chunk 35   4352 MB  0.6 ms  229.5 GB/s      >   +2.5       0.6 ms  227.0 GB/s
> Chunk 36   4480 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 37   4608 MB  0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s      <   -4.3       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 38   4736 MB  0.6 ms  231.7 GB/s      >   +3.2       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
> Chunk 39   4864 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +8.8       0.6 ms  223.8 GB/s
> Chunk 40   4992 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +4.9       0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s
> Chunk 41   5120 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.1       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 42   5248 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      >   +0.4       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 43   5376 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s
> Chunk 44   5504 MB  0.5 ms  233.0 GB/s      >   +0.7       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 45   5632 MB  0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s      <    0.0       0.6 ms  232.2 GB/s
> Chunk 46   5760 MB  0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s      >   +3.1       0.6 ms  227.9 GB/s
> Chunk 47   5888 MB  0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s      <   -0.9       0.6 ms  228.5 GB/s
> Chunk 48   6016 MB  0.6 ms  227.8 GB/s      <   -1.4       0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s
> Chunk 49   6144 MB  0.6 ms  227.3 GB/s      <   -3.7       0.6 ms  231.0 GB/s
> Chunk 50   6272 MB  0.6 ms  227.7 GB/s      <   -4.6       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 51   6400 MB  0.6 ms  229.2 GB/s      <   -3.1       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 52   6528 MB  0.6 ms  232.7 GB/s      >   +0.3       0.6 ms  232.4 GB/s
> Chunk 53   6656 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +0.2       0.6 ms  232.3 GB/s
> Chunk 54   6784 MB  0.6 ms  232.5 GB/s      >   +2.2       0.6 ms  230.3 GB/s
> Chunk 55   6912 MB  0.5 ms  232.8 GB/s      >   +5.2       0.6 ms  227.6 GB/s
> Chunk 56   7040 MB  0.6 ms  232.6 GB/s      > +226.3      20.4 ms    6.3 GB/s
> Chunk 57   7168 MB  0.6 ms  232.0 GB/s      > +224.2      16.3 ms    7.8 GB/s
> Chunk 58   7296 MB  0.6 ms  229.3 GB/s      > +218.9      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 59   7424 MB 12.4 ms   10.3 GB/s      <   -0.1      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 60   7552 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 61   7680 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 62   7808 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 63   7936 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      <    0.0      12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s
> Chunk 64   8064 MB 12.3 ms   10.4 GB/s      >   +2.6      16.4 ms    7.8 GB/s


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Rx 480 nitro+ 4gb oc to 1510 - 2200 @1.25v
> 
> Driver 17.1.2, i've tried 17.4.2 but nothing improvement in score.
> 
> And this with tessellation off i got 17.104 graphics score
> With tessellation on, it scored around 16100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Rx 480 nitro+ 4gb oc to 1510 - 2200 @1.25v
> 
> Driver 17.1.2, i've tried 17.4.2 but nothing improvement in score.
> 
> And this with tessellation off i got 17.104 graphics score
> With tessellation on, it scored around 16100


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> I am stable at 1450mhz at 1150mv
> 
> here is my score at 1500mhz and 2200mhz at 1,23v


can u upload your bios please


----------



## chris89

We ought to be able to pull more than 24 fps? C'mon let's see 25, 26, 27 fps max on Superposition extreme 1080p...

It has to be possible... I'll try it myself sometime soon.

*All the performance is in the TDP limits and temperature max... keep it cool and have max fps possible...

999 tdp limit/ max/ tdc ... max temp 88c, shutdown 88c, hotspot 88c.... try 89c, 90c, 91c, 92c, 93c just for this test... that could be 1 more fps per degree celsius.

Not to mention radeon settings "PERFORMANCE" and Radeon Additional Settings 8bpc & 4:2:2 ... HWinfo msi and all that stuff closed for max speed*


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> can u upload your bios please


Is your card 4GB Hynix ?
How to upload here ? it always fail


----------



## Dukenukemx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Do a normal install of untouched driver. Re download it to be sure. I think when you were copying the older asder's file using the older method you put the wrong version of atikmdag. sys.
> 
> Don't reboot when it asks to.
> 
> When finished, you will see the resolution is wrong because driver is not working.
> 
> Run the patcher from any folder. It will see the installed atikmdag.sys and give you an option to patch the values. Lately I've just been choosing to patch all values, not just bios check.
> 
> After a successful patch, reboot. Then you will have a normal working crimson driver with bios mod.
> 
> If problem to redo the driver from scratch, you might have to run ddu first to clean out the asder mod but I doubt it, i just think you need the fresh untouched installer.


Thanks that worked. I didn't realize there was a newer simpler method. No problems using 17.4.2 driver so far.


----------



## nolive721

talking about atipatcher, just used it for 1st time on 17.4.2 driver to test a modded BIOS with 50% power limit and my results in Heaven went down 80pts/2fps???!!???

rolled back drivers and ran another benchmark, all back to normal.weird no?


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Is your card 4GB Hynix ?
> How to upload here ? it always fail


Upload *.zip files.


----------



## Xcat2008

@ekoaja

WoW 1450mhz only 1150v? Are you sure? Asic? It's a Reference Card?

That's the Max Voltage for Auto Voltages on a locked bios.... I can do 1400Mhz 1150V but sometimes got instable, so my voltage for stability is 1.160v under the bios..

Are you Overclocking under modding the bios or Wattemen? If Bios can you Post me your Bios please?

I even tryed 1500Mhz 1.33v only can see the Windows Booting but freeze into the Desktop, not freeze only get green Screen xD


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> @ekoaja
> 
> WoW 1450mhz only 1150v? Are you sure? Asic? It's a Reference Card?
> 
> That's the Max Voltage for Auto Voltages on a locked bios.... I can do 1400Mhz 1150V but sometimes got instable, so my voltage for stability is 1.160v under the bios..
> 
> Are you Overclocking under modding the bios or Wattemen? If Bios can you Post me your Bios please?
> 
> I even tryed 1500Mhz 1.33v only can see the Windows Booting but freeze into the Desktop, not freeze only get green Screen xD


Asic 77%, max clock i can achieve is 1520 at 1,26. This card is Sapphire Rx 480 Nitro+ 4GB.

I cant go higher than 1520 since my VRM temps going above 99, damn i dont even know what to do....

I'll upload after im home. And yes my bios is modded using hex.


----------



## ekoaja

This is 1450mhz @ 1143v



Here's the bios

mod2.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Is your card 4GB Hynix ?
> How to upload here ? it always fail


elpida


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> elpida


Mine is hynix, i dont know it will work on yours. But if your card have dual bios, then you can try to flash it.


----------



## Mhazz

I have buy a Nitro+ 8GB OC (samsung memory) at launch.. and since can't reach 2060+Ghz on memory, enven with BIOS mem controler voltage mod (1200mv can't do the job), slightly better bench with memory strap, but nothing that kick ass*.. and need to lower memory OC with new strap to get no memory error... so it results the same.

Core can go up to 1400, but with +50% power, +...100mv on it.. card become a leaf blower to stick like 86C°...

First time desapointed by sapphire since my 2006's x1800xt (512mb !!! ) lol... last was my good old hd 7870 Ghz edition.. That was a golden card !


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Mine is hynix, i dont know it will work on yours. But if your card have dual bios, then you can try to flash it.


i flash your bios now,,, gpuz show hynyx


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergiodb*
> 
> i flash your bios now,,, gpuz show hynyx


Good, now try benchmark. How is your result ?


----------



## sergiodb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> Good, now try benchmark. How is your result ?


not work games,, i need bios mod for me,, now 1,20v 1400mhz core bios default


----------



## Xcat2008

@ekoaja I have applyed your settings from your bios on Polaris editor and change on my bios.. Booted for the first time but completly shutdown doing Firestrike Benchmark lol

Dunny what i'm doing wrong, or if is only because i got one Reference card....

I'm even more surprised how can your card boot at 1480Mhz with 950mv... And for 300Mhz clock only 500mv? And i got 80.6% Asic on my card...

I'm doing something wrong xD

I got 1400Mhz 1.160v Stable.. At least doing benchmarks and playing it's ok.


----------



## chris89

it's not actually going to be running at 1450mhz on 950mv... it'll scale clock to voltage or disregard the clock state all together since voltage is way off haha like what? 0.9v at nearly 1500mhz? haha

Need high tdp to auto-yield the voltage to pull the high clocks... you'll notice the voltage go up when simply increase tdp limit. On 65288 i saw 1.35-1.45v haha


----------



## chris89

Anyone know about this error?


----------



## chris89

Well it looks you really need to replace the thermal material on the RX 480 even the Visiontek...

Stock clocks on DeLimited Power Limit 999 at 1266mhz core 2110mhz memory

Core is 65C : Core VRM 80C : 80% fan... well looks like it's manditory to keep it running quieter as well... and way faster...

I had 75C limits set but was hitting 80C on 80W VRM Input

Replacing VRM pad with something good is 30-40C cooler and able to run up to 1,438Mhz...

Stock I saw 1400Mhz but would throttle shortly after so yeah whatever just a fyi

I might compare straight up stock bios on modded visiontek thermals & stock card on modded bracket stock bios... It seems way faster modded up with good material on vrm and ram etc


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> @ekoaja I have applyed your settings from your bios on Polaris editor and change on my bios.. Booted for the first time but completly shutdown doing Firestrike Benchmark lol
> 
> Dunny what i'm doing wrong, or if is only because i got one Reference card....
> 
> I'm even more surprised how can your card boot at 1480Mhz with 950mv... And for 300Mhz clock only 500mv? And i got 80.6% Asic on my card...
> 
> I'm doing something wrong xD
> 
> I got 1400Mhz 1.160v Stable.. At least doing benchmarks and playing it's ok.


950 is only for VID, i added hex parameter for offset at 32 as compensation for 1480. Voltage is 1,2 volt in total. 950mv VID helped a lot for overclocking my VRAM, since VID and Vram voltage are being one.

You can check max voltage in hwmonitor or gpuz. With my bios, it will read at 1,2v as maximum.


----------



## ziXs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 950 is only for VID, i added hex parameter for offset at 32 as compensation for 1480. Voltage is 1,2 volt in total. 950mv VID helped a lot for overclocking my VRAM, since VID and Vram voltage are being one.
> 
> You can check max voltage in hwmonitor or gpuz. With my bios, it will read at 1,2v as maximum.


Can you please explain further the purpose of setting 950mv for the VID in BIOS and how does helps you to overclock your memory ? As i have the same problems- when i increase both of the core/memory speed, the card is starting to get unstable and sometimes EDC memory errors occurs.
Probably by setting the VID to 950mv you are providing more power to the memory voltage controller ?

Isn`t it correct to increase only the memory voltage rather than setting 950mv VID ?


----------



## Xcat2008

@chris89
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> it's not actually going to be running at 1450mhz on 950mv... it'll scale clock to voltage or disregard the clock state all together since voltage is way off haha like what? 0.9v at nearly 1500mhz? haha
> 
> Need high tdp to auto-yield the voltage to pull the high clocks... you'll notice the voltage go up when simply increase tdp limit. On 65288 i saw 1.35-1.45v haha


@chris89 If i set 1.160V on the last State like he have done for the 950mv my voltage will not rise more than 1.160v because that is what i have set on the bios....

If you let the default's on the last state 65288 the max is 1150v...

Use HWINFO64 to check the voltages, GPU-Z sometimes can be buggy... I got already 1.5V with that program to check voltages.... And 88888999W of power lol

Of Course 950mv is kinda no sense at nearly 1500Mhz lol The more i look into this, the less i know xD

I will just wait for Vega, quit already on my RX 480 lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> 950 is only for VID, i added hex parameter for offset at 32 as compensation for 1480. Voltage is 1,2 volt in total. 950mv VID helped a lot for overclocking my VRAM, since VID and Vram voltage are being one.
> 
> You can check max voltage in hwmonitor or gpuz. With my bios, it will read at 1,2v as maximum.


I have even set the last state as 1.3v and 1.33v and i cannot run at 1500Mhz xDAnd i do not know how to do that thing of Hex... So i will stop here.... I can only manage to get 1400Mhz / 2100 with 1060v in the last state.


----------



## chris89

Yeah I'd like to know where they got the info of finding the offset hex location for voltage in the bios? If they are altering offset, surely increasing vddci which is ideal as that's the cause of issues above a certain clock...

I also replaced the vrm pad on my new refurb visiontek 8gb rx 480 and receive not much better or basically the same thermals... Also receiving memory errors at 2110mhz on factory memory pads... though upgraded memory pads no errors at 2188mhz or 2110mhz and minimal errors above 2200mhz. So it's clear the modules prefer to stay coolest for error free running.

I hope they build a beefier polaris 480 heatsink assembly so the vrm/ memory heat is allowed to transfer to the main core heatsink like hawaii grenada and probably fury etc.

The heatsinks for memory/ vrm are seperate of the core... core runs cool mid 60C, while memory & vrm high 80C or more depending on fan speed max temps... I'll just need to have custom copper vrm plate made and memory plates made dipped in liquid boron nitride and cured at temperature... that way 2500mhz memory minimal errors 320GB/s...

For the Core & Core VRM.. need to send off heatsink assembly including core heatsink and have them plated copper then merge the core heatsink to the VRM/ memory heatsink assembly like Hawaii Grenada... too keep VRM mid 60C same as core and ram mid 60C for max performance... Plating is like 20 dollars so no biggie


----------



## Loladinas

You never disappoint. There's just something special about the way you make everything seem more complicated than it is, and pull numbers out of thin air that puts a smile on my face. Godspeed.


----------



## Xcat2008

Dunno if i'm doing something wrong... i'm only changing in the Polaris Bios Editor the numbers.. For Example i set 1400Mhz for the last state and then i will try to find the voltage for that clock.. Like we do in the CPU's... If was problem of the TDP, the card should run in the same, but will throttle the clock right? Atleast is what i'm doing, find the clock and voltage, and then if for some reason the GPU clock throttle while benchmarking i will rise the TDP and that fix the problem, the gpu clock will run now stable and at max.

Above 1400Mhz the card got instable... I can run 1420Mhz, but more soon or latter got artifacts, or just green dot's in the screen...

I have applyed one aftermarket cooler and change my thermal pads, so temperature is not an inssue... At 1400Mhz 1.160v 2100Mhz Mems, 60 Degrees max for the Chip, and 72 max for the Vrm..

And my temps are high because of the Water Cooling, because before i had one 120MM in the upper of the case and max VRM was 60 Degress, purchased this one 140mm but forgot my case is small xD Big mistake lol But still good temps.

Cooler Master Thermal Pads on Vrm's and got on the Chip CooLboratory Liquid Ultra...

This is my Card..


----------



## mtrai

Polaris Bios Editor and RX 580...the first bios just showed up on techpowerup and well the memory mhz and timing straps do not seem to be reading correctly.

Tried them in both PBE 1.4.0 and 1.4.1 just to see. Not sure on the read outs...possible bios dump corruption maybe or a big change in the bois from 480 to 580?


----------



## generaleramon

Samsung K4G80325FB Memory

580 2000 40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
480 2000 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 EE 7D 53 F0 57 11 18 3B CD 35 0B 00 4C 07 01 24 08 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1C 12 38 42 B3 31 3C 19
580 1750 98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17
480 1750 98 AB 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 62 6C 49 D0 57 10 16 B5 0B D5 09 00 4A E7 00 14 05 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 11 31 39 9D 2C 36 17
580 1625 C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17
480 1625 C4 7A 02 00 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 59 6B 44 D0 57 0F 15 31 CB 24 09 00 4A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0F 2E 36 92 2A 32 17
580 1500 F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16
480 1500 F0 49 02 00 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 51 5A 3E C0 57 0E 14 2D 4A 64 08 00 48 C7 00 03 01 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 15 0E 2A 31 86 27 2E 16


----------



## sergiodb

i need rx480 sapphire 4gb nitro elpida bios,, where download??


----------



## Ansau

These are all the timings I have found in the bios.
So far only one seems to be weirdly placed, beginning by 55 50 placed in the middle of 2 beginning by 77 70: Now I get it, Hynix timings are placed after Samsung ones.

Code:



Code:


Samsung:
A8 61 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 62 8C 11 0B 10 57 0A 08 0E C3 B0 01 00 20 41 00 22 01 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 04 03 08 09 1B 0D 0F 0E
40 9C 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 63 94 12 11 20 57 0A 09 11 44 B1 02 00 20 42 00 2A 02 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 06 04 0C 0E 2B 10 12 0F
60 EA 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 A5 20 24 1A 40 57 0B 0B 97 05 12 04 00 22 64 00 3A 05 14 20 CA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 09 06 12 15 41 15 18 10
90 5F 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 E7 B4 36 27 80 57 0B 0F 9F 07 23 06 00 24 85 00 5A 09 14 20 DA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0E 08 1A 20 62 1D 20 12
A0 86 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 08 39 37 2B 90 57 0B 10 21 48 D3 06 00 44 86 00 62 0A 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0F 09 1D 23 6D 1F 22 13
74 B7 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 29 41 48 31 A0 57 0C 11 25 C9 B3 07 00 46 A6 00 6A 0C 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 11 0A 21 28 7B 22 26 14
48 E8 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14
1C 19 02 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15
F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16
C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17
98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17
40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19

Hynix:
40 9C 00 02 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 84 94 12 11 20 55 0B 0A 14 44 B1 02 00 20 41 00 33 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 06 05 0C 0D 2B 11 15 0F
80 38 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 E7 AC 35 22 40 55 0D 0D 20 C7 72 05 00 24 81 00 4C 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0C 08 17 1B 57 1A 21 11 
90 5F 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 31 46 26 50 55 0E 0E A2 07 23 06 00 26 A2 00 54 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0D 0A 1A 1D 62 1C 23 12 
A0 86 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 B5 46 29 60 55 0E 0F 24 48 D3 06 00 26 A2 00 5C 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0E 0A 1C 20 6D 1E 25 13 
74 B7 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 6B BD 57 2F 50 55 10 0F 29 C9 B3 07 00 48 C4 00 5D 0D 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 10 0C 20 24 7B 20 2A 13
48 E8 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 8C C5 58 34 50 55 11 0F 2D 4A 94 08 00 48 C4 00 5D 0F 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 12 0D 23 28 89 22 2E 14
1C 19 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 AD CD 69 3A 70 55 11 11 31 CB 74 09 00 4A E4 00 6D 01 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 14 0E 27 2D 97 26 32 15
F0 49 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3E 80 55 12 12 B4 0B 45 0A 00 4A E4 00 75 03 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 15 0F 2A 30 A4 28 35 16
C4 7A 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 44 9D 00 10 5A 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B8 8C 25 0B 00 4C 04 01 75 05 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 17 11 2E 34 B2 2A 39 16
98 AB 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 49 90 55 13 13 BC 0D 06 0C 00 4C 04 01 7D 07 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 19 12 31 38 C0 2D 3D 17
40 0D 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 A0 55 15 17 43 CF B6 0D 00 4E 24 01 0E 0A 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 1C 14 38 40 DB 32 44 18
E8 6E 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 BB 9D 00 D6 FE AF 5E C0 55 17 17 4B D1 77 0F 00 52 64 01 1E 0E 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 20 17 3F 48 F7 38 4C 1A


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> These are all the timings I have found in the bios. So far only one seems to be weirdly placed, beginning by 55 50 placed in the middle of 2 beginning by 77 70:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> A8 61 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 62 8C 11 0B 10 57 0A 08 0E C3 B0 01 00 20 41 00 22 01 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 04 03 08 09 1B 0D 0F 0E
> 40 9C 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 63 94 12 11 20 57 0A 09 11 44 B1 02 00 20 42 00 2A 02 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 06 04 0C 0E 2B 10 12 0F
> 60 EA 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 A5 20 24 1A 40 57 0B 0B 97 05 12 04 00 22 64 00 3A 05 14 20 CA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 09 06 12 15 41 15 18 10
> 90 5F 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 E7 B4 36 27 80 57 0B 0F 9F 07 23 06 00 24 85 00 5A 09 14 20 DA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0E 08 1A 20 62 1D 20 12
> A0 86 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 08 39 37 2B 90 57 0B 10 21 48 D3 06 00 44 86 00 62 0A 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0F 09 1D 23 6D 1F 22 13
> 74 B7 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 29 41 48 31 A0 57 0C 11 25 C9 B3 07 00 46 A6 00 6A 0C 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 11 0A 21 28 7B 22 26 14
> 48 E8 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14
> 1C 19 02 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15
> F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16
> C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17
> 98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17
> 40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> 40 9C 00 02 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 84 94 12 11 20 55 0B 0A 14 44 B1 02 00 20 41 00 33 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 06 05 0C 0D 2B 11 15 0F
> 
> 80 38 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 E7 AC 35 22 40 55 0D 0D 20 C7 72 05 00 24 81 00 4C 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0C 08 17 1B 57 1A 21 11
> 90 5F 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 31 46 26 50 55 0E 0E A2 07 23 06 00 26 A2 00 54 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0D 0A 1A 1D 62 1C 23 12
> A0 86 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 B5 46 29 60 55 0E 0F 24 48 D3 06 00 26 A2 00 5C 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0E 0A 1C 20 6D 1E 25 13
> 74 B7 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 6B BD 57 2F 50 55 10 0F 29 C9 B3 07 00 48 C4 00 5D 0D 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 10 0C 20 24 7B 20 2A 13
> 48 E8 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 8C C5 58 34 50 55 11 0F 2D 4A 94 08 00 48 C4 00 5D 0F 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 12 0D 23 28 89 22 2E 14
> 1C 19 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 AD CD 69 3A 70 55 11 11 31 CB 74 09 00 4A E4 00 6D 01 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 14 0E 27 2D 97 26 32 15
> F0 49 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3E 80 55 12 12 B4 0B 45 0A 00 4A E4 00 75 03 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 15 0F 2A 30 A4 28 35 16
> C4 7A 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 44 9D 00 10 5A 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B8 8C 25 0B 00 4C 04 01 75 05 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 17 11 2E 34 B2 2A 39 16
> 98 AB 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 49 90 55 13 13 BC 0D 06 0C 00 4C 04 01 7D 07 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 19 12 31 38 C0 2D 3D 17
> 40 0D 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 A0 55 15 17 43 CF B6 0D 00 4E 24 01 0E 0A 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 1C 14 38 40 DB 32 44 18
> E8 6E 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 BB 9D 00 D6 FE AF 5E C0 55 17 17 4B D1 77 0F 00 52 64 01 1E 0E 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 20 17 3F 48 F7 38 4C 1A


The weird one is the first one of a new set of straps. Some cards support more than one memory type and have multiple sets. 40 9C 00 is for the 400MHz strap and is only for when the card is completely idle, so it's the first entry for the 2nd set.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> These are all the timings I have found in the bios. So far only one seems to be weirdly placed, beginning by 55 50 placed in the middle of 2 beginning by 77 70:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> A8 61 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 62 8C 11 0B 10 57 0A 08 0E C3 B0 01 00 20 41 00 22 01 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 04 03 08 09 1B 0D 0F 0E
> 40 9C 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 63 94 12 11 20 57 0A 09 11 44 B1 02 00 20 42 00 2A 02 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 06 04 0C 0E 2B 10 12 0F
> 60 EA 00 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 A5 20 24 1A 40 57 0B 0B 97 05 12 04 00 22 64 00 3A 05 14 20 CA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 09 06 12 15 41 15 18 10
> 90 5F 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 E7 B4 36 27 80 57 0B 0F 9F 07 23 06 00 24 85 00 5A 09 14 20 DA 88 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0E 08 1A 20 62 1D 20 12
> A0 86 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 08 39 37 2B 90 57 0B 10 21 48 D3 06 00 44 86 00 62 0A 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 0F 09 1D 23 6D 1F 22 13
> 74 B7 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 29 41 48 31 A0 57 0C 11 25 C9 B3 07 00 46 A6 00 6A 0C 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 11 0A 21 28 7B 22 26 14
> 48 E8 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14
> 1C 19 02 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15
> F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16
> C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17
> 98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17
> 40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> 40 9C 00 02 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 84 94 12 11 20 55 0B 0A 14 44 B1 02 00 20 41 00 33 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 06 05 0C 0D 2B 11 15 0F
> 
> 80 38 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 E7 AC 35 22 40 55 0D 0D 20 C7 72 05 00 24 81 00 4C 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0C 08 17 1B 57 1A 21 11
> 90 5F 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 31 46 26 50 55 0E 0E A2 07 23 06 00 26 A2 00 54 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0D 0A 1A 1D 62 1C 23 12
> A0 86 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 B5 46 29 60 55 0E 0F 24 48 D3 06 00 26 A2 00 5C 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 24 0E 0A 1C 20 6D 1E 25 13
> 74 B7 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 6B BD 57 2F 50 55 10 0F 29 C9 B3 07 00 48 C4 00 5D 0D 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 10 0C 20 24 7B 20 2A 13
> 48 E8 01 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 8C C5 58 34 50 55 11 0F 2D 4A 94 08 00 48 C4 00 5D 0F 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 24 12 0D 23 28 89 22 2E 14
> 1C 19 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 AD CD 69 3A 70 55 11 11 31 CB 74 09 00 4A E4 00 6D 01 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 14 0E 27 2D 97 26 32 15
> F0 49 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3E 80 55 12 12 B4 0B 45 0A 00 4A E4 00 75 03 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 15 0F 2A 30 A4 28 35 16
> C4 7A 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 44 9D 00 10 5A 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B8 8C 25 0B 00 4C 04 01 75 05 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 17 11 2E 34 B2 2A 39 16
> 98 AB 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 49 90 55 13 13 BC 0D 06 0C 00 4C 04 01 7D 07 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 24 19 12 31 38 C0 2D 3D 17
> 40 0D 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 A0 55 15 17 43 CF B6 0D 00 4E 24 01 0E 0A 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 1C 14 38 40 DB 32 44 18
> E8 6E 03 02 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 BB 9D 00 D6 FE AF 5E C0 55 17 17 4B D1 77 0F 00 52 64 01 1E 0E 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 24 20 17 3F 48 F7 38 4C 1A


40 9C 00 02 is the 0-400Mhz Strap / Ram ID 2 (Hynix MJR)

P.S. Hynix also have a E8 6E 03/2250Mhz Strap. Good for High Mem OC


----------



## ekoaja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziXs*
> 
> Can you please explain further the purpose of setting 950mv for the VID in BIOS and how does helps you to overclock your memory ? As i have the same problems- when i increase both of the core/memory speed, the card is starting to get unstable and sometimes EDC memory errors occurs.
> Probably by setting the VID to 950mv you are providing more power to the memory voltage controller ?
> 
> Isn`t it correct to increase only the memory voltage rather than setting 950mv VID ?


RX 480 memory voltage is tied with core voltage, i got better score and low EDC errors at 2200mhz vram clock than increasing vram voltage.

Here's my experiment :
Clock 1480mhz - 2200

vid 1200mv - over hundred thousand EDC errors and slight artifact at firestrike.

vid 1200mv - 1100mv memory volt - still same EDC errors but no artifact

vid 950 +offset 32 - stock mem volt - no artifact and EDC error lowered to 5xxx

Send me your bios, i'll mod it with hex editor for you.


----------



## ziXs

Thank you for the response, indeed what i was expecting.
Well, my memory doesn`t run at 2100 even on stock timings na core voltages, so it`s not stable. It`s fine without EDC errors around 2070mhz.

I`ve attached my bios and will be happy to give it a test after you modify it







Huge thanks

zixsbios.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Glazos

I saw some Rx 580 bios posted in techpowerup do you think they would work on Rx 480?


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> I saw some Rx 580 bios posted in techpowerup do you think they would work on Rx 480?


I doubt it, RX 580 bios are a bit different and most AIB models carry 8+6pin connectors, while 480 are limited to

As I see it, there's little point in the change. RX 580s are tuned to consume more power to get higher clocks but there is no performance gain at the same clocks, and I doubt 480 could go higher as they aren't power limited.


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> I doubt it, RX 580 bios are a bit different and most AIB models carry 8+6pin connectors, while 480 are limited to
> 
> As I see it, there's little point in the change. RX 580s are tuned to consume more power to get higher clocks but there is no performance gain at the same clocks, and I doubt 480 could go higher as they aren't power limited.


MSI Gaming X 4G and 8G seem to have identical specs for 480 and 580 (gpu and memory, and power connector). Flashing 580 might give us the intermediate memory state so system doesn't boost to 7/8gbps when u open YouTube..


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ekoaja*
> 
> RX 480 memory voltage is tied with core voltage, i got better score and low EDC errors at 2200mhz vram clock than increasing vram voltage.
> 
> Here's my experiment :
> Clock 1480mhz - 2200
> 
> vid 1200mv - over hundred thousand EDC errors and slight artifact at firestrike.
> 
> vid 1200mv - 1100mv memory volt - still same EDC errors but no artifact
> 
> vid 950 +offset 32 - stock mem volt - no artifact and EDC error lowered to 5xxx
> 
> Send me your bios, i'll mod it with hex editor for you.


@ekoaja

If is not asking to much from you, can you do the same for me? I hould be very thankfull. I really do not understand anything from Hex xD

Original Bios Reference XFX RX 480 8Gb :

Ellesmere.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## Ansau

I would be very cautious with putting things in your gpu you aren't 100% sure how they work.

1.2V for VDDCI is by no means safe, and memory controllers aren't as tough as the core.


----------



## pulec7

570/580 Polaris editor ready? It works?


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Guys anyone know how to fix the error in OCLmemory tool?



I'm getting this error when i open bin64 oclmemory tool. I am running 64 bit win 10 and did ddu multiple times but it's still showing this error.

I was able to bench with it fine a few days ago.


----------



## Pavoz

I just flashed my Sapphire RX 480 with the 1450 one from techpowerup, worked without issue, had to force flash it because of subsystem ids, but yes it works fine but it does cause issues with heating after about 30 minutes


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pulec7*
> 
> 570/580 Polaris editor ready? It works?


Memory timings don't seem correct, but other values appear to be shown correctly.
I'm curious to try a RX580 BIOS someday with slightly lower core clocks and correct memory settings (my RX480 has 4GB Samsung memory instead of 8GB).


----------



## chris89

Yeah I hear ya heat for 1450 bios... i wouldnt mind using it... apply Max Temp 80C, Hot Spot 75C... as 75C will turn in 85C after hours of use... VRM hard to keep cool


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah I hear ya heat for 1450 bios... i wouldnt mind using it... apply Max Temp 80C, Hot Spot 75C... as 75C will turn in 85C after hours of use... VRM hard to keep cool


Everytime I try to edit fans and temps I mess it up lol, if you get it working please post the modded bios


----------



## chris89

Post your 1450mhz core bios... in .zip here as attachment...

If I can or you/ anyone can find reference 1450mhz bios I'd like to try it haha

I can dial in the fan speed to cool down... will be noisy but way cooler and stable


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Post your 1450mhz core bios... in .zip here as attachment...
> 
> If I can or you/ anyone can find reference 1450mhz bios I'd like to try it haha
> 
> I can dial in the fan speed to cool down... will be noisy but way cooler and stable


This is the one I used on my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8Gb https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191263/sapphire-rx580-8192-170320-1


----------



## chris89

It's going to throttle no way around it but way cooler running... Set this temperature limits higher and not throttle yet temps continue well past 80-90C...

*

Sapphire_RX580_8GB_BIOS_73C_73C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
*


----------



## robnitro

Wow so 580 is pretty much click for clock a 480. If it overclocked better, than I'd believe amd got a better process for 14nm, but no. The reviews got 1475 or so. Even the power draw is similar to overclocked 480s and what the heck, even with 8pin and 6pin connector the sapphire 580 is maxing out the pci-e slot power. Dumb, why not take more from the double pcie plugs?

I'm just glad the 480 price wise shames the nvidiot 1060 with less ram. Lol


----------



## chris89

I wanna throw 580 bios on my 480(s) but need reference 580 bios is all... ???









I'm thinking the RX 580 is a tuned bios RX 480 with the required higher VDDCI offset ie 1000mv maybe over 900mv RX 480... Which is required for at least another 200Mhz core overclock.

I tried once RX 460 4GB XFX card on Unlocked Sapphire Rx 460 nitro 4GB bios and even know PCB is different it worked...

I think the BIOS would work on any card but the only issue I had was fan would be loud on startup...

Manufacturer: Sapphire
Model: RX 580
Device Id: 1002 67DF
Subsystem Id: 1DA2 E366

Visiontek 8GB RX 480

0x1002 - 0x67DF
0xB37 - 0x1002


----------



## chris89

Just think of it... If the blower was 50% longer and merged with the rest of the assembly connecting to the memory/ vrm plate... We could see epic proportions of thermal performance... Possibly 50-60-70C max Core/ VRM at or near 2Ghz on the Polaris 10...

Main issue with Polaris 10 is the tiny core heatsink and it's lack of connection with the memory/ vrm cooling plate which is adetquately size for length... Just needs to be put to use... Distribute the core/ memory/ & vrm power heat across the entire card by the main huge new core heatsink and plate merged together like 290x cooler... that's it... card is perfect as is well darn near for what it is...



The RX 500 series reference looks decent but it's gonna be spitting tons of heat into the case like the various others that do the same thing... Not to mention a reduction in heatsink "Height" making it a thin and narrow ever smaller heatsink... like the single RX 480 heatsink cut into 3 pieces and merged side by side... more length yet still same lacking thermal performance...

Maybe if the fans angle was changed ever so slightly... even some spacers on the fan mount screws to angle the blowing of the air from the fans towards the "Exhaust" ie out of the case... Otherwise if there is a DVI port then 75% exhaust inside the case raising HDD temps and CPU temps among everything else by 10C at least over time... If an angle existed on the fan's mounting position then we can minimize the exhaust inside the case and try and get 80% of the hot air OUT and only 20% will go into the case... Greater fan angle could be 95% out 5% in...


----------



## robnitro

I'm not sure they changed the vddci, if the chip is better yield you can do those clocks already on 480.

For the heat output, since I had my 7950, I cut slotted holes on the side of the case at the level of the card exhaust. Then I used clear packing tape to duct the card exhaust out the side. Much better than like you said, heart recycling into the case, and no need for more cooling flow besides what cpu/hdd/psu needs.

Finally amd realized multi Mon was wasting too much power because of full mem clocks.
But with 7950, I modded bios to use regular 2d, 300mhz mem clock on multi mon with no problems! So I don't understand why they keep insisting to use full clocks for it, no need!
Any time you go to full memory clock, the voltage of the memory sets the minimum vcore. Even if you are at 300 core, it will use 1.0v if memory at 2000. I like to run my memory at 0.9v (set in watt man) because of that, so I can run dxva or multi mon 300 p0 or 700 mhz p1 at 0.9v instead of ridiculous 1.0v


----------



## Hwgeek

Hi all- I am new here ,
Just registered to let you know that it's possible to flash RX 5X0 on RX 4X0 
I have Sapphire RX 470 Nitro 4GB 1260Mhz model and I was able to flash the RX 570 4GB Nitro that I got from Hilbert Hagedoorn @Guru3d.
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=413958

All works fine, was able to install the latest driver without a problem .


----------



## chris89

Performance gains? post screenshots thumbnails also... Drivers without driver patch?!? haha


----------



## Hwgeek

Performance gains? it's now performing as RX 570 Nitro, it's just an OC from 1260Mhz to 1340Mhz lol.
it's gets hotter, and why would I need to patch the driver if it thinks I have RX 570? it's not like I have edited the Bios.
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19377822
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/259m2

GPU-Z log during Benchmark:
https://ufile.io/cfq3t


----------



## chris89

Right on I was thinking the rx 500 series bios was special in no need to mod driver to work.. haha
Nice


----------



## SovietDash

Has anyone extracted the BIOS from a Sapphire Nitro RX 580 4GB?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> Has anyone extracted the BIOS from a Sapphire Nitro RX 580 4GB?


I'm interested too. However it seems that this time the 4GB version has 2000 MHz Memory, so it's probably Samsung memory.
As far as I'm aware of, most RX480 4GB came with Hynix memory. Those with Samsung memory like mine could easily be overclocked from 1750 MHz to 2000 MHz and beyond. Mine is 100% stable at 2120 MHz memory clock.

http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/580-4.html

On the other hand, at 1411 Mhz core, I don't think my card would be stable at default voltage, unless some BIOS changes with the RX580 also improve stability (I would like to test that).


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I'm interested too. However it seems that this time the 4GB version has 2000 MHz Memory, so it's probably Samsung memory.
> As far as I'm aware of, most RX480 4GB came with Hynix memory. Those with Samsung memory like mine could easily be overclocked from 1750 MHz to 2000 MHz and beyond. Mine is 100% stable at 2120 MHz memory clock.
> 
> http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/580-4.html
> 
> On the other hand, at 1411 Mhz core, I don't think my card would be stable at default voltage, unless some BIOS changes with the RX580 also improve stability (I would like to test that).


Would try RX 580 bios on my RX480 too, but... Sapphire Radeon Nitro+ RX580 8GB seems to have SKHynix memory...

Like they said at TPU : "This is a shame"

PS :


At least we're pretty sure those are not refurbish RX480 Nitro+ with stickers on the box !


----------



## SSBrain

Actually, I just tried opening with Polaris BIOS Editor one of the saved RX580 8GB BIOS, and it appears that it might be able to support different memory chips.

The K4G8... code is for Samsung 8Gb memory. (4Gb Samsung memory begins with K4G4).


----------



## Mhazz

I confirm that.
I have Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8Gb OC


----------



## navjack27

I might try flashing my powercolor red devil Rx 480 to a 580. Anyone do that one yet?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I might try flashing my powercolor red devil Rx 480 to a 580. Anyone do that one yet?


I just saw that the Powercolor RX 580 bios posted at TPU in the unverified, I would try it but my PC RX 480 is out for RMA.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=Powercolor&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's going to throttle no way around it but way cooler running... Set this temperature limits higher and not throttle yet temps continue well past 80-90C...
> 
> *
> 
> Sapphire_RX580_8GB_BIOS_73C_73C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
> *


So you fixed the temps and fan to make it cooler? Will try this tonight after I get off work and report back.


----------



## daevy3k

Up for the 4gb.


----------



## jeztur2003

I have dual msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb's would be willing to try a a msi rx 580 gaming x 8gb has it been uploaded yet?


----------



## pillowsack

I have an ASUS 8GB 480 in my girls computer, I'm willing to experiment.

Is this even possible for reference cards?


----------



## Ansau

Tried both 580 NITRO and Powercolor bios in my 480 NITRO and I haven't managed to make it work.


----------



## Glazos

if anyone gets the xfx 580 gtr and is willing to share bios i will try them on my xfx rx480 gtr be


----------



## jeztur2003

Even more curious cause of the variations between the gaming and gaming x versions from msi the gaming version according to techpowerup only has 1 8 pin connector same as my gaming x 480 8gb where as the gaming x 580 has 2 8 pin connectors so i'm thinking i might get away with using the regular gaming version 580 on my gaming x 480... Just have to wait for some bios can't find any on techpowerup not even in the unverified section.


----------



## jeztur2003

And for the people trying to flash your 480's to 580's amd just released new drivers 17.3.3 and the only changelog was support in windows for the 500 series so you might need to update your driver prior to flashing for windows to even be able to even see it correctly.


----------



## asder00

Took the rx 580 1450mhz Sapphire bios, edited with my mild oc with undervolt and 1750 timings:

  

No issues in windows for now, gonna try games in a bit...

New limit in wattman for vcore is 1.200 (1.150 before)


----------



## SSBrain

@asder00: what is your card? I've read that only certain XFX RX480 have a PCB compatible with the Sapphire RX580 bios.
Quote:


> New limit in wattman for vcore is 1.200 (1.150 before)


Excellent, this is what I was looking for the most.


----------



## asder00

480 nitro+ 8gb


----------



## generaleramon

i have flashed my reference xfx rx480 with the rx580 sapphire bios... it works









EDIT:
editing rx580 bios with polaris bios editor = multicolor crash in windows load screen
manual edit with hex editor + fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader Solved


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> 480 nitro+ 8gb


You really successfully flashed this bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191263/sapphire-rx580-8192-170320-1 in a RX 480 Nitro+ OC? Shouldn't the RX 480 nitro have a different mem chips and vrm controller?


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's going to throttle no way around it but way cooler running... Set this temperature limits higher and not throttle yet temps continue well past 80-90C...
> 
> *
> 
> Sapphire_RX580_8GB_BIOS_73C_73C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
> *


This didn't work, flashed fine but no video after restarting


----------



## Xcat2008

Reference XFX Rx 480 8gb xD ASIC 80.6%





http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12382928

Update!

Everything runs Fine, no problems playing or benchmarking!


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i have flashed my reference xfx rx480 with the rx580 sapphire bios... it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> editing rx580 bios with polaris bios editor = multicolor crash in windows load screen
> manual edit with hex editor + fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader Solved


Are you able to edit the Bios to be compatible for 4gb cards? I really want to try the rx580 bios on my rx480 but I have the 4gb one and the rx580 bios doesn't work.


----------



## Pavoz

So.... used the second one from techpowerup https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191262/sapphire-rx580-8192-170320 since it only has 1411 clock speeds, seems to be ALOT more stable than the 1450 one for my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8Gb, I attached the GPU-Z logs while playing Player unknown Battlegrounds for around 10 minutes

GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 76k .txt file


----------



## SovietDash

4GB Nitro BIOS needed!


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> I might try flashing my powercolor red devil Rx 480 to a 580. Anyone do that one yet?


Powercolor owner here as well
Let me know how it goes I am curious

Have you also tried both bios on your card from the switch to compare OC performances?


----------



## Caffinator

i also have the red devil rx480, not tried. but i want to try it.


----------



## Mike-IRL

I flashed my Sapphire reference RX 480 8GB with a Sapphire RX580 BIOS and it works, I had to downclock slightly though as my card gets too hot and throttles at 1411MHz. 1370MHz seems fine. 88.9% ASIC


----------



## SSBrain

Can you confirm too that the voltage limit in Wattman is now 1200mV?


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Can you confirm too that the voltage limit in Wattman is now 1200mV?


Looks like yes. If i apply 1300 will return for 1150, if i apply 1200 stay at 1200..


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Can you confirm too that the voltage limit in Wattman is now 1200mV?


Sorry it took a while, I had the minimal driver installed.









I can input up to 1200mV so I'm guessing so, anything over 1200 won't stick.


----------



## ispano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i have flashed my reference xfx rx480 with the rx580 sapphire bios... it works
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> editing rx580 bios with polaris bios editor = multicolor crash in windows load screen
> manual edit with hex editor + fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader Solved


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavoz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's going to throttle no way around it but way cooler running... Set this temperature limits higher and not throttle yet temps continue well past 80-90C...
> 
> *
> 
> Sapphire_RX580_8GB_BIOS_73C_73C_3667RPM.zip 110k .zip file
> *
> 
> 
> 
> This didn't work, flashed fine but no video after restarting
Click to expand...

Same w/ me. Successful flash but no video on reboot. reflashed back to my stock xfx rx 480 bios. EK block for wc w/ 1400 clock currently.

@generaleramon. Did you use the sapphire bios from the techpowerup site? My reference is an xfx 1328 w/ samsung mem.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> I flashed my Sapphire reference RX 480 8GB with a Sapphire RX580 BIOS and it works, I had to downclock slightly though as my card gets too hot and throttles at 1411MHz. 1370MHz seems fine. 88.9% ASIC


i have 67% ASIC, is it worth doing for me?


----------



## Mike-IRL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> i have 67% ASIC, is it worth doing for me?


Guys with much lower ASIC than mine are saying it works and they can run 1411MHz fine. (edit: this doesn't mean yours will work, do it at your own risk)
I did it just to do it to be honest, might be helpful down the line but right now I don't know if it matters much.
If you're on water and you can use the extra voltage then it's pretty helpful, in my case with a stock reference cooler and a card in a fairly tight space it doesn't really matter.


----------



## Xcat2008

I found one inssue, can you guys test? While recording with Re-Live on Battlefield 1.. Crash the driver then the computer.. Just playing looks like everything fine, recording crash..


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Looks like yes. If i apply 1300 will return for 1150, if i apply 1200 stay at 1200..


On my xfx rs 480 8gb, if I put 1175, stays OK. But if I go above that it drops to 1150, similar behavior but i thought 480 limit on watt man was 1150?

For the crash with relive, maybe try lower clocks. If it doesn't crash you might have a borderline unstable overclock, because relive uses some gpu to encode.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mike-IRL*
> 
> Guys with much lower ASIC than mine are saying it works and they can run 1411MHz fine. (edit: this doesn't mean yours will work, do it at your own risk)
> I did it just to do it to be honest, might be helpful down the line but right now I don't know if it matters much.
> If you're on water and you can use the extra voltage then it's pretty helpful, in my case with a stock reference cooler and a card in a fairly tight space it doesn't really matter.


guess i just dont understand whats going on, the bios doesnt unlock cores or shaders....i have unlocked bios support 1.2v core. i still cant hang on to a 1370MHz oc in a well ventilated case. so whats different about the 580 bios that makes it magically oc to 1.4ghz without problem??


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> guess i just dont understand whats going on, the bios doesnt unlock cores or shaders....i have unlocked bios support 1.2v core. i still cant hang on to a 1370MHz oc in a well ventilated case. so whats different about the 580 bios that makes it magically oc to 1.4ghz without problem??


It doesn't work magic, just of you're able to hit 1400mhz before you will now, won't make a difference if like me you can't even reliably do 1370, still can't on 570 bios


----------



## chris89

Yeah for sure 1400mhz to the core power is 250 watts... The input power is only 130 watts, since it takes low voltage high current to make up more performance efficiently...

Still need to deal with the heat of high current 250 watts internally of the gpu. That's 90C VRM and rising fast. Even special thermal applications of Ceramic Substrate still was the VRM rising in temperature.

It's not effective thermal conductivity of the heatsink material. If full copper assembly, 2Ghz no problem really...

Right now the material can maybe hold upwards of 9 watts per meter kelvin. That's like handling 90 watts input to 160 watts to the chip in low voltage high current. It can hold 90 watts input, but even 130 watts input is an issue... Such a tiny hop in input to massive current increase internal of the gpu.

Solution? well not much pretty much just a unfulfilled feeling... Epic GPU on a Radeon x1950xtx like thermals haha


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yeah for sure 1400mhz to the core power is 250 watts... The input power is only 130 watts, since it takes low voltage high current to make up more performance efficiently...
> 
> Still need to deal with the heat of high current 250 watts internally of the gpu. That's 90C VRM and rising fast. Even special thermal applications of Ceramic Substrate still was the VRM rising in temperature.
> 
> It's not effective thermal conductivity of the heatsink material. If full copper assembly, 2Ghz no problem really...
> 
> Right now the material can maybe hold upwards of 9 watts per meter kelvin. That's like handling 90 watts input to 160 watts to the chip in low voltage high current. It can hold 90 watts input, but even 130 watts input is an issue... Such a tiny hop in input to massive current increase internal of the gpu.
> 
> Solution? well not much pretty much just a unfulfilled feeling... Epic GPU on a Radeon x1950xtx like thermals haha


My VRMs didn't end up any warmer than normal, but I also have a nitro 470 and the VRMs should be similar or same as the nitro 570 bios I flashed. You have a reference board right?


----------



## chris89

Yeah reference here... I think it was Xrelic of Zixs that modded their Nitro 480 and brought temps down a lot and could hold higher core clock and higher fps after new VRM thermal material...

I think it was @xrelic How's that thermal material thoughts on Nitro 480? Any pics of adding them?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's not effective thermal conductivity of the heatsink material. If full copper assembly, 2Ghz no problem really...


Will you please stop repeating this nonsense for people who don't know better? Polaris as it is now couldn't reach those clocks even under LN2.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Will you please stop repeating this nonsense for people who don't know better? Polaris as it is now couldn't reach those clocks even under LN2.


Not even with faith and unicorn dust?


----------



## Mhazz

Only rainbow material can do the job !


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SovietDash*
> 
> 4GB Nitro BIOS needed!


+1


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Not even with *faith* and unicorn dust?


I think you might be unto something. I'm a rather skeptical person, maybe that's why my card won't clock better. I'll try a candlelight vigil this weekend


----------



## chris89

@Pavoz Looks like your bios could use some more rpm... 10 minutes was cotinuing to rise 85 degrees Celsius... Check out the VRM Temperature? I'm sure it must be 25C higher... Stock Hotspot what 109C? Just a thought.

@Loladinas I guess im too judgemental, the card is of great value... Maybe though if they make it thermally cooler by 50C vrm/ core? $50 more expensive it would be even more desirable? Or would 50C be $100 more? $2 per every 1 degree celsius cooler core/ vrm? I mean if it's actually doing that... that's what I wanna buy.. I'm sure others would pay for top quality cool running hardware...

It would be like yes it's $299 entry but it's 2x cooler.... truly really is 2x cooler running...


----------



## Mhazz

Doesn't work for me... (nitro rx580 8Gb on nitro Rx 480 8Gb)

Haven't time to try more, but atiwinflash says something like "error with subsystemID"

Is it possible to "force" the bios update with atiwinflash?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhazz*
> 
> Doesn't work for me... (nitro rx580 8Gb on nitro Rx 480 8Gb)
> 
> Haven't time to try more, but atiwinflash says something like "error with subsystemID"
> 
> Is it possible to "force" the bios update with atiwinflash?


Well, you could, but are you sure that's a good idea? Those cards have different PWM controllers, different MOSFETS, different phase count, and different VRAM chips.

EDIT: as I understand after my limited reading, the only benefit of flashing would be the new p-state for multi-monitor and video playback?


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Well, you could, but are you sure that's a good idea? Those cards have different PWM controllers, different MOSFETS, different phase count, and different VRAM chips.


Done !



I follow those steps and have now a RX580 lol...

I edited Rx580bios with polarisbioseditor, to lower core clock as my card can't stand more than 1370 with +50%power and + ~50mv.

Then have follow the link above to flash it and it works. My screen flickers a bit after restarting windows (pretty sure because I left core at 1400), but it stop after 5-10secs on desktop.

Will try now to test some benches / games to see stability and temps...

PS : thanx for the link, I saw it too late









EDIT : do not flickers anymore at windows start with base clock (1342 core, the nitro+ boosted one, edit with MSI AB)


----------



## chris89

I don't recommend anyone flash the RX 580 bios to your RX 480 yet, there are still quite a few tweaks need to be made first before it's fully compatible. If you already have it on there and had 0 issues then that's awesome.

Here's a comparison of some things different. The main primary best thing about the RX 580 is power savings but also more pronounced core voltage for clocks in the 65288 value. Meaning basically slightly higher voltage for more stability by default in 65288. Also the fan is more responsive and much quicker to spool up to speed than RX 480 Bios. Also RX 580 idle voltage is 750mv, RX 480 is 800mv... This can cause issues but I think the primary issues are in the incompatibility of memory timings between I suppose maybe my card alone "Reference RX 480 8GB" or others?

Will need to do some tweaking testing to get it stable. Maybe some of you Timing Gurus can chime in explain/ try to understand where "Stock RX 480 Reference 8GB" timings would go in the RX 580 bios to make it more compatible?

Reference RX 480 8GB Timings

Idle voltage 300mhz core clock : 800mv

State 0 : 300mhz : 1000mv
State 1 : 2000mhz : 10000mv

250mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A000000000040308091B0D0F0E
400mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F
600mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810
900mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012
1000mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
1125mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614
1250mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14
1375mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15
1500mhz - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116
1625mhz - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
1750mhz - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
2000mhz - 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

Sapphire RX 580 8GB Timings

Idle voltage 300mhz core clock : 750mv

State 0 : 300mhz : 1000mv
State 1 : 1000mhz : 1000mv
State 2 : 2000mhz : 1000mv

262mhz - 04000002F5080300000000002A0034002F0A04300A00D50A042C0A04280A04290A042A0A042B0A04810A048B0A045F0A
22152389mhz - DE0984FFFF00A8610001333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A00000
505937mhz - 08091B0D0F0E409C0001333000000000000022CC1C006350121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000
675020mhz - 0C0E2B10120F60EA0001333000000000000022CC1C00A5CC231A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A00000
1012531mhz - 121541151810905F0101333000000000000022CC1C00E7AC362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A00000
1351352mhz - 1A20621D2012A0860101333000000000000022CC1C0008E4362B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A00000
1519779mhz - 1D236D1F221374B70101333000000000000022CC1C0029044831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A00000
1688862mhz - 21287B22261448E80101333000000000000022CC1C004A204937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A00000
1857945mhz - 252D89252A141C190201333000000000000022CC1C008C405A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A00200
2194800mhz - 293197282E15F0490201555000000000000022CC1C00AD405B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A00300
2363883mhz - 2B34A42A3116C47A0201555000000000000022CC1C00CE606C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A00300
2532966mhz - 2F39B22D351798AB0201777000000000000022CC1C0010186D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A00300
2869821mhz - 333DC0303A17400D0301777000000000000022CC1C0031D47E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A00300
3039559mhz - 3A46DB354019409C0002555000000000000022DD1C008450121120550B0A1444B10200204100330414209A8800A00000
842886mhz - 0C0D2B11150F80380102777000000000000022DD1C00E76C352240550D0D20C77205002481004C0914209A8800A00000
1350134mhz - 171B571A2111905F0102777000000000000022DD1C00290C462650550E0EA20723060026A200540A1420AA8800A00000


----------



## Mhazz

On my side, it doesn't work "as is"...

Firestrike runs 5 seconds with tons of artefacts and flickers before windows restart or card shut down.. 2D applications doesn't have any problem, but as soon as I start game, bench or whatever requiring 3D, my screen becomes a rainbow...

Temps and voltage are goods, no EDC errors... Maybe have to HEX edit it, but I don't do that (don't like "programming")..

So I leave my RX480 bios on the card, and will wait for someone with more knowledge to find what's possible.

Good luke and have fun


----------



## davidenko7

I flashed my XFX GTR with sapphire 580 bios and all work well except my card doesn't recognize my first monitor in dp intead my 2nd monitor in hdmi works well. With 480 bios I reached maximum 1405 on core and 2025 on ram (with 1625 strap) with pl +50. Now I play fine with [email protected] with pl on +0. It seems really a good bios


----------



## nolive721

i have opened up the powercolor 580 bios with polaris editor 1.4 and the Timing(Mhz) look really weird compared to my current 480 bios.

have the red devil owners noticed this as well?how did the flash go for you guys?


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I don't recommend anyone flash the RX 580 bios to your RX 480 yet, there are still quite a few tweaks need to be made first before it's fully compatible. If you already have it on there and had 0 issues then that's awesome.
> 
> Here's a comparison of some things different. The main primary best thing about the RX 580 is power savings but also more pronounced core voltage for clocks in the 65288 value. Meaning basically slightly higher voltage for more stability by default in 65288. Also the fan is more responsive and much quicker to spool up to speed than RX 480 Bios. Also RX 580 idle voltage is 750mv, RX 480 is 800mv... This can cause issues but I think the primary issues are in the incompatibility of memory timings between I suppose maybe my card along "Reference RX 480 8GB" or others?
> 
> Will need to do some tweaking testing to get it stable. Maybe some of you Timing Gurus can chime in explain/ try to understand where "Stock RX 480 Reference 8GB" timings would go in the RX 580 bios to make it more compatible?
> 
> Reference RX 480 8GB Timings
> 
> Idle voltage 300mhz core clock : 800mv
> 
> State 0 : 300mhz : 1000mv
> State 1 : 2000mhz : 10000mv
> 
> 250mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A000000000040308091B0D0F0E
> 400mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F
> 600mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810
> 900mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012
> 1000mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
> 1125mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614
> 1250mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14
> 1375mhz - 333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15
> 1500mhz - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116
> 1625mhz - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
> 1750mhz - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 2000mhz - 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> Sapphire RX 580 8GB Timings
> 
> Idle voltage 300mhz core clock : 750mv
> 
> State 0 : 300mhz : 1000mv
> State 1 : 1000mhz : 1000mv
> State 2 : 2000mhz : 1000mv
> 
> 262mhz - 04000002F5080300000000002A0034002F0A04300A00D50A042C0A04280A04290A042A0A042B0A04810A048B0A045F0A
> 22152389mhz - DE0984FFFF00A8610001333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A00000
> 505937mhz - 08091B0D0F0E409C0001333000000000000022CC1C006350121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000
> 675020mhz - 0C0E2B10120F60EA0001333000000000000022CC1C00A5CC231A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A00000
> 1012531mhz - 121541151810905F0101333000000000000022CC1C00E7AC362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A00000
> 1351352mhz - 1A20621D2012A0860101333000000000000022CC1C0008E4362B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A00000
> 1519779mhz - 1D236D1F221374B70101333000000000000022CC1C0029044831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A00000
> 1688862mhz - 21287B22261448E80101333000000000000022CC1C004A204937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A00000
> 1857945mhz - 252D89252A141C190201333000000000000022CC1C008C405A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A00200
> 2194800mhz - 293197282E15F0490201555000000000000022CC1C00AD405B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A00300
> 2363883mhz - 2B34A42A3116C47A0201555000000000000022CC1C00CE606C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A00300
> 2532966mhz - 2F39B22D351798AB0201777000000000000022CC1C0010186D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A00300
> 2869821mhz - 333DC0303A17400D0301777000000000000022CC1C0031D47E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A00300
> 3039559mhz - 3A46DB354019409C0002555000000000000022DD1C008450121120550B0A1444B10200204100330414209A8800A00000
> 842886mhz - 0C0D2B11150F80380102777000000000000022DD1C00E76C352240550D0D20C77205002481004C0914209A8800A00000
> 1350134mhz - 171B571A2111905F0102777000000000000022DD1C00290C462650550E0EA20723060026A200540A1420AA8800A00000


I don't think that these are the actual timings. Polaris Bios Editor is reading the wrong numbers, as the registers are probably shifted in the new BIOSes


----------



## Eliovp

Hey,

Flashed a 580 Nitro rom on my 480 8G Nitro +.

Which was succesfull.

I did however raise VDDCI which was stock at 850 while it's at 950 stock for my 480 Nitro + and added VDDC offset as well.

Sapphire.RX580.ModVDDCI_ok.zip 110k .zip file


Might help someone









Greetings!


----------



## chris89

@daevy3k Thanks. Maybe if I could look at all the available 580 bios and find the one with proper timing readings. I have seen this on some RX 480 bios as well, the timings are all funny looking...

Advice on where to find other brands of RX 580 bios?

@Eliovp Cool. May I ask where is it that your finding out where the offset locations exist in Hex? Any HWInfo data proving it has changed?

Thanks


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @daevy3k Thanks. Maybe if I could look at all the available 580 bios and find the one with proper timing readings. I have seen this on some RX 480 bios as well, the timings are all funny looking...
> 
> Advice on where to find other brands of RX 580 bios?
> 
> @Eliovp Cool. May I ask where is it that your finding out where the offset locations exist in Hex? Any HWInfo data proving it has changed?
> 
> Thanks


Wait for the cards to come out and bios get uploaded to gpuz.


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @daevy3k Thanks. Maybe if I could look at all the available 580 bios and find the one with proper timing readings. I have seen this on some RX 480 bios as well, the timings are all funny looking...
> 
> Advice on where to find other brands of RX 580 bios?
> 
> @Eliovp Cool. May I ask where is it that your finding out where the offset locations exist in Hex? Any HWInfo data proving it has changed?
> 
> Thanks


My 480 nitro's have VDDC offset already stock programmed in the rom.
I allready changed that to -50mV. I have a watt meter on my testsystem and i was consuming around 170-180 watt with the original rom.

After i flashed it (without vddc offset), power consumption went up to around 200-210 watt.

Added VDDC offset, same -50mV, and it's back to 170-180 watt.










Greetings!


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i have opened up the powercolor 580 bios with polaris editor 1.4 and the Timing(Mhz) look really weird compared to my current 480 bios.
> 
> have the red devil owners noticed this as well?how did the flash go for you guys?


Can you share that bios please? thanks


----------



## generaleramon

@chris89 480 and 580 bios have the same timings if you have the 8GB of Samsung Memory.


----------



## nolive721

these are the 2 posted earlier on this thread coming from TUP https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=Powercolor&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @chris89 480 and 580 bios have the same timings if you have the 8GB of Samsung Memory.


hello
i have 8gb Samsung on my red devil and as mentioned, timing Mhz values look really really all over the place


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> hello
> i have 8gb Samsung on my red devil and as mentioned, timing Mhz values look really really all over the place


Are you using polaris bios editor to check timings/freq? At the moment is not rx5xx compatible. The vram_info table in the bios is different


----------



## nolive721

yes and that could explain what I see indeed


----------



## nolive721

took the plunge and flashed both BIOSes available on TUP

booted to windows but in VGA mode, tried to do another run using atidkmagpatcher but no joy, still VGA mode so back to my RX480 BIOS for now

its late over here in Japan anyway,more testing tomorrow........


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> took the plunge and flashed both BIOSes available on TUP
> 
> booted to windows but in VGA mode, tried to do another run using atidkmagpatcher but no joy, still VGA mode so back to my RX480 BIOS for now
> 
> its late over here in Japan anyway,more testing tomorrow........


Are you using driver 17.4.3 it added support for the 500 series.


----------



## nolive721

ooops....i am on 17.4.2! installing now


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> ooops....i am on 17.4.2! installing now


Go sleep my friend xD Yeah you need the new Drivers for the RX 580, if not will not work xD

Use DDUnnistaller in Security Mode to remove the old Drivers.

http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html

And then install the new drivers for your new Downloaded Vga lol

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download ( RX 580 )

No need anymore the Patch( atidkmagpatcher) for the Signature of the Drivers with this new bios...


----------



## jeztur2003

There's a unverified MSI RX 580 8GB on tech power up now i think i'm going to give it a whirl on one of my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB's

191334.zip 110k .zip file
 Anyone want to take a look at this bios before i make the plunge?

Here's what it looks like


Edit: It wont even flash


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> Edit: It wont even flash


I had the same issue, had to flash it using command line in admin mode and force it using atiflash.exe -p -f 0 rom


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Go sleep my friend xD Yeah you need the new Drivers for the RX 580, if not will not work xD
> 
> Use DDUnnistaller in Security Mode to remove the old Drivers.
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html
> 
> And then install the new drivers for your new Downloaded Vga lol
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/download ( RX 580 )
> 
> No need anymore the Patch( atidkmagpatcher) for the Signature of the Drivers with this new bios...


I never give up my friend.new driver installed, BIOS 580 works on red devil, confirmed. doing some OC testing now.....


----------



## Ansau

Finally working!!!



Weird thing, power consumption has dropped a lot, but temps are the same. Also, VDDCI seems to be 950mV instead of 1000mV from 480.

Btw, ATIWinFlash can only flash when both bios have the same ID. It can be changed in PolarisBiosEditor, but since 580 support is wonky, it can mess timings when saving. So far I have been able to solve it by changing things with PolarisBiosEditor, refix 2000MHz timing in HxD and fix checksum with HawaiiBiosEditor.


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavoz*
> 
> I had the same issue, had to flash it using command line in admin mode and force it using atiflash.exe -p -f 0 rom


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> There's a unverified MSI RX 580 8GB on tech power up now i think i'm going to give it a whirl on one of my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB's
> 
> 191334.zip 110k .zip file
> Anyone want to take a look at this bios before i make the plunge?
> 
> Here's what it looks like
> 
> 
> Edit: It wont even flash


Do not use Windows to flash this new Bios.

Take a look here - > https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-flashed-to-saphire-rx580.232489/

The bios ( 1411 / 2000 ) is already included, so you just need to run the Batch file. Do not forget you need the RX 580 Drivers to make it work..


----------



## Pavoz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Finally working!!!


How the hell is your temps at 58 at full load? Mine is normally at idle around that and goes up to 88 at full load. Man I really need to figure out how to mod fan curves and temps, everytime I try the card doesn't so video after flashing


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Finally working!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Weird thing, power consumption has dropped a lot, but temps are the same. Also, VDDCI seems to be 950mV instead of 1000mV from 480.
> 
> Btw, ATIWinFlash can only flash when both bios have the same ID. It can be changed in PolarisBiosEditor, but since 580 support is wonky, it can mess timings when saving. So far I have been able to solve it by changing things with PolarisBiosEditor, refix 2000MHz timing in HxD and fix checksum with HawaiiBiosEditor.


Do u have an RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB? also which bios did you used?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> Do not use Windows to flash this new Bios.
> 
> Take a look here - > https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/xfx-rx480-8gb-flashed-to-saphire-rx580.232489/
> 
> The bios ( 1411 / 2000 ) is already included, so you just need to run the Batch file. Do not forget you need the RX 580 Drivers to make it work..


I used dos atiwinflash and it worked now to do some testing I only flashed one card right now but will test crossfire if things are looking stable. Thanks


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavoz*
> 
> How the hell is your temps at 58 at full load? Mine is normally at idle around that and goes up to 88 at full load. Man I really need to figure out how to mod fan curves and temps, everytime I try the card doesn't so video after flashing


Custom air cooler, Gelid Icy Vision 2: http://imgur.com/a/K3KB6
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Do u have an RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB? also which bios did you used?


Yes, 480 NITRO 1342MHz. I used the 1411MHz RX 580 NITRO bios.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes, 480 NITRO 1342MHz. I used the 1411MHz RX 580 NITRO bios.


Is this even possible? shuldn't rx 580 use different voltage controller and memory chips?


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Is this even possible? shuldn't rx 580 use different voltage controller and memory chips?


Thought the same, but it seems the controller doesn't matter. But the lower power consumption read could be a side effect of the different vrm configuration used.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Thought the same, but it seems the controller doesn't matter. But the lower power consumption read could be a side effect of the different vrm configuration used.


wrong reading :/ also 58 c° full load is weird xD


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Thought the same, but it seems the controller doesn't matter. But the lower power consumption read could be a side effect of the different vrm configuration used.


Very good to know. I wonder why some people didn't succeed flashing their Sapphire RX480.
I'm still waiting for a 4GB version BIOS! I'm quite eager to try this out.


----------



## jeztur2003

Can confirm successful crossfire flash of MSI RX 580 8GB on 2 MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB's here's some info I am able to set 1200 on the mv for both core and mem everything else is stock. I'll be doing some temp and benchmarks now.






Report generated on 04/20/17 09:39:28

Card name: Radeon RX 580 Series
GPU: Ellesmere
Device Id: 1002-67DF : 1462-3417
Die Size: 232 mm²
Bus Interface: PCI-Express x16 3.0 @ x8 1.1
Memory Size: 8192 MB
Memory Type: GDDR5
Memory Bus Width: 256 bit
ROPs: 32
Shaders: 2304 Unified / DirectX 12 (12_0)
Driver Version: 22.19.157.3 Crimson 17.4.3
BIOS Version: 015.050.000.001.000000
BIOS Part Number: MS-V34113-F0
UEFI Support: Yes
Clocks: 1393 / 2025 MHz

OK here's the results on heaven crossfire and they're smokin' literally i had to give trixx +50 power and +25mv or it would crash still had a little snag here and there it still needs more mv's to run these clocks!!!


----------



## propa

Just flashed my MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB with the unconfirmed MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB Bios and ist works fine for me.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *propa*
> 
> Just flashed my MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB with the unconfirmed MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB Bios and ist works fine for me.


That makes two of now great news!


----------



## HaoSs

Ok. so i did some testing, and seeing how i could run my rx480 nitro+ at 1450, decided to flash the bios of the rx580, because why not







)..

anyway. i'm the only one that has noticed this :


Just changed from auto to manual... that makes 0 sense to me.

In case you can't see from picture
stage 6 1365 ( runs at 1168 mV)
stage 7 1450 ( runs at 1150 mV)


----------



## Mhazz

Don't forget RX580 Nitro+ is 8+6 pin powered. Rx 480 is only 8 pin. Maybe that's the problem with VDDIC, power consumption etc. when going from a bios to another.


----------



## jeztur2003

I decided to ditch trixx 3.0 and leave wattman at default for the msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb to msi rx 580 8gb conversion all i did was add +50 power and set a fan curve everything else on auto this is with crossfire enabled...


----------



## PomPom

I have same problem. install 5xx driver but not change still subsystemIDs mismatch


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PomPom*
> 
> I have same problem. install 5xx driver but not change still subsystemIDs mismatch


You have to use the dos version of atiwinflash follow this guide here it's easy http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## jeztur2003

I downloaded the MSI Live Update just to see if bios was legit and it reports I am using the latest version and detects them as RX 580's


----------



## PomPom

like a joke


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PomPom*
> 
> 
> 
> like a joke


don't type the atiwinflash info the first time your typing it in 2 times


----------



## jeztur2003

OK for crossfire I had to back down clocks to 1310 sounds funny right that's basically 480 clocks of the original 1303mhz of the msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb well the results are fricken awesome! Better than a core i-7 4790k with sli 980's and i'm using a fx-8370 at 4.8ghz


----------



## PomPom

not changed


----------



## Ansau

After further testing, I decided to go back to 480 bios.

I've seen i can get 5-10MHz more with the same voltage and very high clocks don't artifact as much as before (I even managed to play GTA V at 1500MHz 1.25V for a few seconds).

But I see a small loss of performance in DX11, checked with firestrike (300 points less), Superposition (30 points less) and GTA V (0.5-1fps less). VRM temperatures are too high (+100ºC). Power consumption is broken. Core voltage is more inconsistent with spikes of +50mV and I see a bigger vdroop than with the 480 bios (1.156V while gaming and 1.18V with GPU-Z test with same MSI profile).


----------



## mdLive

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> After further testing, I decided to go back to 480 bios.
> 
> I've seen i can get 5-10MHz more with the same voltage and very high clocks don't artifact as much as before (I even managed to play GTA V at 1500MHz 1.25V for a few seconds).
> 
> But I see a small loss of performance in DX11, checked with firestrike (300 points less), Superposition (30 points less) and GTA V (0.5-1fps less). VRM temperatures are too high (+100ºC). Power consumption is broken. Core voltage is more inconsistent with spikes of +50mV and I see a bigger vdroop than with the 480 bios (1.156V while gaming and 1.18V with GPU-Z test with same MSI profile).


Hey, could you please open a TPU RX 580 .ROM file that you've tweaked with Polaris Bios Editor and post its screenshot here?
Because i'm really confused with some major differences between rom-s....


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> On my xfx rs 480 8gb, if I put 1175, stays OK. But if I go above that it drops to 1150, similar behavior but i thought 480 limit on watt man was 1150?
> 
> For the crash with relive, maybe try lower clocks. If it doesn't crash you might have a borderline unstable overclock, because relive uses some gpu to encode.


@robnitro Now i got more free time, give +20 Power Limit on Wattman and works now xD No crash nothing xD Thank you AMD, for this Free card by Download lol

Edit:

WoW my Vrm goes hot changing the Power Limit while benchmarking xD Before 72 Degrees xD


----------



## Pavoz

I think the reason I am not getting video after modding the bios fan curves and temp points is because my system is setup as UEFI only, modding the bios breaks UEFI?


----------



## eduardooaz

Hi guys, i got a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 4gb with samsung memory and i seen that this model with samsung memorys sometimes are 8gb but bios locked? I modified my bios for 8gb and he loads well and shows 8gb but eny game i play that goes to 4gb ram simply crashes. Does it mean i only got 4gb or a problem with drivers? is it possible the Gpu-z telling me i got 8gb when in reality i only got 4gb and bios working like this?

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/17/04/20/dqv.png


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardooaz*
> 
> Hi guys, i got a Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 4gb with samsung memory and i seen that this model with samsung memorys sometimes are 8gb but bios locked? I modifief my bios for 8gb and i he loads well and shows 8gb but eny game i play that goes to 4gb ram simply crashes. Does it mean i only got 4gb or a problem with drivers? is it possible the Gpu-z telling me i got 8gb when in reality i only got 4gb and bios working like this?


I tried that too in the past as I have one too. It cannot be flashed to 8GB (even though the memory can be easily clocked over 2000 MHz), and no matter if you modify bios value to make it think it has 8GB.
Eventually, I removed the cooler and realized that the memory chips themselves (8 of them) are 512 MByte chips, i.e. 4 gigabit. Their code begins with K4G4.


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xcat2008*
> 
> @robnitro Now i got more free time, give +20 Power Limit on Wattman and works now xD No crash nothing xD Thank you AMD, for this Free card by Download lol
> 
> Edit:
> 
> WoW my Vram goes hot changing the Power Limit while benchmarking xD Before 72 Degrees xD


Man, vrm is not vram. You shouldn't worry until you're under 100c, anyway.


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I tried that too in the past as I have one too. It cannot be flashed to 8GB (even though the memory can be easily clocked over 2000 MHz), and no matter if you modify bios value to make it think it has 8GB.
> Eventually, I removed the cooler and realized that the memory chips themselves (8 of them) are 512 MByte chips, i.e. 4 gigabit. Their code begins with K4G4.


Well that is a shame, when i put the 8gb bios and the gpu showed the 8gb i got all hyped....bad luck i guess, still this memorys are good.


----------



## jeztur2003

My results have been crazy good https://youtu.be/YnuRcx_xRlM


----------



## ziddey

Anyone know which data table is responsible for configuring the display outputs? It looks the asus strix rx470 is one of the only cards that has a dual dvi setup. The sapphire rx570 bios works well, but at the cost of one of the dvi ports.

These are the data tables for the sapphire rx570 bios:

Code:



Code:


Data Tables:
  0000:   -                          (UtilityPipeLine)
  0001:   -                          (MultimediaCapabilityInfo)
  0002:   -                          (MultimediaConfigInfo)
  0003:   9854  Len 00e4  Rev 01:02  (StandardVESA_Timing)    (struct size 01c4)
  0004:   9938  Len 006c  Rev 02:02  (FirmwareInfo)    (struct size 006c)
  0005:   99a4  Len 0034  Rev 02:01  (DAC_Info)    (struct size 0008)
  0006:   99d8  Len 004e  Rev 01:03  (LVDS_Info)    (struct size 0034)
  0007:   -                          (TMDS_Info)
  0008:   acf8  Len 0038  Rev 02:01  (AnalogTV_Info)    (struct size 0048)
  0009:   -                          (SupportedDevicesInfo)
  000a:   9a26  Len 00dc  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_I2C_Info)
  000b:   9b02  Len 000c  Rev 01:05  (VRAM_UsageByFirmware)    (struct size 000c)
  000c:   9b0e  Len 0020  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_Pin_LUT)
  000d:   9b2e  Len 0074  Rev 01:01  (VESA_ToInternalModeLUT)
  000e:   9ba2  Len 0018  Rev 02:03  (ComponentVideoInfo)
  000f:   9bba  Len 0341  Rev 07:01  (PowerPlayInfo)
  0010:   -                          (CompassionateData)
  0011:   ace0  Len 0018  Rev 02:01  (SaveRestoreInfo/DispDevicePriorityInfo)
  0012:   -                          (PPLL_SS_Info/SS_Info)
  0013:   9efc  Len 0005  Rev 01:01  (OemInfo)    (struct size 0005)
  0014:   -                          (XTMDS_Info)
  0015:   -                          (MclkSS_Info)
  0016:   9f02  Len 015e  Rev 01:03  (Object_Info/Object_Header)    (struct size 0010)
  0017:   a334  Len 007d  Rev 01:01  (IndirectIOAccess)
  0018:   a060  Len 02d4  Rev 02:01  (MC_InitParameter/AdjustARB_SEQ)
  0019:   -                          (ASIC_VDDC_Info)
  001a:   ac54  Len 0028  Rev 03:01  (ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info)    (struct size 0034)
  001b:   ac7c  Len 0064  Rev 02:03  (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
  001c:   a3b2  Len 0753  Rev 02:02  (VRAM_Info)    (struct size 0354)
  001d:   -                          (MemoryTrainingInfo/ASIC_MVDDQ_Info)
  001e:   -                          (IntegratedSystemInfo)
  001f:   ab06  Len 010c  Rev 03:06  (ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info)    (struct size 0022)
  0020:   ac12  Len 0042  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
  0021:   -                          (PowerSourceInfo)

I'd like to try swapping in the table from my original bios (Lard's table calculator).

DispOutInfo seems like a likely candidate.


----------



## kersoz2003

I have HIS rx 470 İcooler 4gb ( overclocked 1335-1850) can I flash it to rx 570 ?

What should I do if I can







?


----------



## Xcat2008

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Man, vrm is not vram. You shouldn't worry until you're under 100c, anyway.


I know, misstype my friend







Alredy edited. 100c or a little more not much, 150c from the datasheet will just burn/blow.


----------



## chris89

*If anyone thinks they are bricked yet still starting up and unable to get into windows then maybe you can dos flash it? Here's an ISO I made it works.. it has ATIFlash.exe on there.... download UltraISO and drag your ellesmere.rom in the root and save... then burn to cd .. boot to cd and type e:\ i think then dir /w .. make sure ellesmere is in there... It might be d:\ .. try different letters until you find the cd directory... start up with CD Support... then...

atiflash -p -f 0 ellesmere.rom ....

Done*









WIN98SE_AMD.zip 1706k .zip file


----------



## nhidog

Flashed MSI rx470 gaming to MSI rx570 gaming from TPU but had far too many artifacts even at the desktop so flashed back. Like other had to do it via command line due to subsystem I'd mismatch.

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Y0shi

Has anybody tried some Multimonitor-Setup? Over at TPU it's said, that some cards loose one Displayport when modified.

€dit: I did a backup of my XFX RX 480 BIOS and that's 512K in size. All downloaded BIOSes have 256k. Is that ok?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> Has anybody tried some Multimonitor-Setup? Over at TPU it's said, that some cards loose one Displayport when modified.
> 
> €dit: I did a backup of my XFX RX 480 BIOS and that's 512K in size. All downloaded BIOSes have 256k. Is that ok?


Yes polaris is 256k of code and 256k empty. So no problem flashing a 256k bios.


----------



## wolf9466

This is a long shot, but does anyone know how to tell AMDGPU (or how to modify it) to stop changing voltages?


----------



## chris89

Why would you want to do that? These aren't HD7000 series cards ya know haha


----------



## afaque

Has anyone tried flashing the XFX RX 480 reference 8gb to any rx 580 model? Can it be flashed?


----------



## asdkj1740

the nitro+ 580 has come with insane stock bios settings already, the level that stock 480 cant never reach.









passed timespy and it is stable on gaming.

source
http://yujihw.com/review/amd-radeon-rx-570-rx-580-review


----------



## chris89

That's pretty insane alright 1,530mhz what-the? haha


----------



## Loladinas

1.3V for daily usage








I wish AMD just came out and said what they consider to be safe voltage/temperature ranges for Polaris.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> 1.3V for daily usage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish AMD just came out and said what they consider to be safe voltage/temperature ranges for Polaris.


580 has come with better pcb quality and components and power input. so it is safer than 480 modded to 1.3v.
as long as you can keep the card under 80c i think it is fine.

however, if you go check the hardware.fr rma reports, sapphire has really a bad name on them...
so sapphire X 1.3V = good luck, haha


----------



## jeztur2003

With a single card msi gaming x I'm able to run the defaults 1393 2025 with +25mv and +50 power but when I enable crossfire and leave those settings it works but scores no better than 480 crossfire try adding +50mv and it crashes. What's nice though is my crossfire 480s always seemed starved for power now I can use +25mv +50 power 1303 2000 stock msi gaming x and performance is far better than stock 480 bios. They hardly ever peak over 1175 but when needed spike over 1.2 which is what they needed.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> 580 has come with better pcb quality and components and power input. so it is safer than 480 modded to 1.3v.
> as long as you can keep the card under 80c i think it is fine.
> 
> however, if you go check the hardware.fr rma reports, sapphire has really a bad name on them...
> so sapphire X 1.3V = good luck, haha


PCB and component quality wasn't an issue before either, I'm more interested about the chip itself.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> PCB and component quality wasn't an issue before either, I'm more interested about the chip itself.


indeed, but some 580s just got them better.
nitro+ and red dveil from powercolor have also upgraded the vrm on 580, so they are much more capable.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Has anyone tried flashing the XFX RX 480 reference 8gb to any rx 580 model? Can it be flashed?


anyone can answer this?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> anyone can answer this?


I have the XFX RX 480 reference 8gb. Flashed the sapphire 1411mhz bios. You only need to change freq/voltage in wattman. I'll post a readytogo bios with low clocks for reference cards in the next 24h


----------



## nolive721

I went beyond my 1450Mhz core limit using now the 580 bios on my 480 red devil


having said that, doent make much difference in HEAVEN benchmark (just few poinst extra) and power draw is very high now


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I went beyond my 1450Mhz core limit using now the 580 bios on my 480 red devil
> 
> 
> having said that, doent make much difference in HEAVEN benchmark (just few poinst extra) and power draw is very high now


80c 4000rpm....
that is what i am saying, 580 is better...
amd simply slaps all 480 buyers' faces...


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I have the XFX RX 480 reference 8gb. Flashed the sapphire 1411mhz bios. You only need to change freq/voltage in wattman. I'll post a readytogo bios with low clocks for reference cards in the next 24h


thanks bro







. Did u mod the bios or did u just use the sapphire 1411mhz bios straight?


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> 80c 4000rpm....
> that is what i am saying, 580 is better...
> amd simply slaps all 480 buyers' faces...


tbh i dont feel so. as i said i was hitting same temps with fans spinning at 3500rpm and like 180-190W power draw

just tried 1485Mhz core and had some hard crash so at this point, i dont feel its worth it for the good OCer card I bought so back to 480 bios

my 2p


----------



## kithylin

Just peeking in here again.. I'm not seeing much new up on hwbot.org for the 580's... maybe folks are getting nice clocks and not posting it... has anyone hit 1600 mhz core speed with a RX 580 and custom bios yet?

So far the top normal firestrike score on hwbot for the 580's is someone with 1501 mhz on stock air cooler.. so surely we can do better with water + custom bios's.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just peeking in here again.. I'm not seeing much new up on hwbot.org for the 580's... maybe folks are getting nice clocks and not posting it... has anyone hit 1600 mhz core speed with a RX 580 and custom bios yet?
> 
> So far the top normal firestrike score on hwbot for the 580's is someone with 1501 mhz on stock air cooler.. so surely we can do better with water + custom bios's.


Well, considering my highest valid run was 1550 (I think I managed 1570, but I can't find the screenshot so lets ignore it), it would be rather disappointing if 580 couldn't do 1600.


----------



## jeztur2003

Hey @chris89 I know you were helping me out a few weeks ago with custom bios for my crossfire msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb's i got the 580 bios on them now with stock 1393 2025 i'm going to post 4 videos here with valley benches if you wouldn't mind taking a look i got the osd showing watts and volts to help decipher what's going on here. Basically i get almost identical scores throughout all 4 runs but watts volts and temps come into play. On the last one i set clocks and mem back to 480 stock 1303 2000 but for some reason valley shows it as 1352??? Thanks if you have time to check these out.

1393 core 2025 mem +25mv +50 power



1393 core 2025 mem +0mv +50 power



1393 core 2025 mem +0mv +0 power



1303 core 2000 mem +25mv +50 power


----------



## bill1971

How can i flash?with atiflash?


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Can someone post bios for MSI RX 580 GAMING X 4G please. I tried asking in the MSI forums and apparently they only give it out if you own the card.. Also can't download it from MSI's website anymore.


----------



## robnitro

I could use the msi and powercolor 580 bioses if I reduce clocks on my xfx rs 480.
The sapphire one won't boot into windows on my non ref card.

Msi, powercolor Bioses are here under unverified:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

A couple of issues come up. The p states don't make sense with voltages as some noticed.
Example
P5 1.15
P6 1.18
P7 1.15

I was able to edit the straps using hex editor, no problem.

But if I use polariseditor to change voltages for the states, wattman shows p7 as missing. I think if a new version gets made, that could be fixed hopefully because the weird default voltagesv where p7 is lower than p6 volts is annoying. I'd rather not use watt man

Also, there is no power saving option. So in a game that uses 40% gpu vsync 60fps, I'm running at p7 clocks and volts.

At the same memory straps, clock and memory speed, without throttling i lost 2 fps on fire strike test 1 and 2.

Both dvi and hdmi work, but I don't have a dp to test.

The 1000mhz memory click in the middle is nice though, you can save a lot of power with multi Mon.

For now I'm back with the 480 bios.


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryWifeBeater*
> 
> Can someone post bios for MSI RX 580 GAMING X 4G please. I tried asking in the MSI forums and apparently they only give it out if you own the card.. Also can't download it from MSI's website anymore.


I've been trying to hunt the 580 bios for the MSI Gaming X 8G. I've not had much luck with mine either.


----------



## jeztur2003

I'm using them now go back about 3 to 4 pages I posted the unverified bios you will have to use dos atiwinflash to bypass ID mismatch. Alternatively you can go to techpowerup and they are in the list of unverified rx 580 bios. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

The benches using valley on this page from me using these bios with crossfire so I can confirm they work.


----------



## SalvorH

Hello all. So, after reading a bunch of stuff I decided to modify the bios of my MSI RX 470 Gaming X 4GB.
I wanted to play with the default clocks, the memory timings, tdp etc.
I flashed the new bios and it all seems to be working well but I was wondering if any more experienced guys can take a look at my before/after settings in the pics bellow and give any suggestions they may have.


----------



## generaleramon

RX480 8GB Reference Friendly RX580 Bios / 1350Mhz Core + UberMix v2.3 Timings



ReferenceRX480toRX580v1.zip 171k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*Stock Visiontek Reference AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB vs DeLimited 1,416Mhz Core 2,188Mhz Memory AMD Radeon RX 480 8GB Visiontek Reference*

*AMD RADEON RX 500 SERIES 580-8GB $249.99*


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> RX480 8GB Reference Friendly RX580 Bios / 1350Mhz Core + UberMix v2.3 Timings
> 
> 
> 
> ReferenceRX480toRX580v1.zip 171k .zip file


if i flash this bios on my reference rx 480 xfx model, is there any issue with windows booting and stufff? and plz tell me the command to program this bios from cmd as its saying that bios id mismatch thing


----------



## DDSZ

Try it out: DELETED
Thanks to guys @GitHub: caa82437, IojkinKot


----------



## jackalopeater

I'm hunting down a bios for the Nitro+ OC RX 570 8GB, my box I got in was for an 8GB model but the sticker/card are actually a 4GB. I think you can see where I'm going with this and wondering if I can unlock the other 4GB like I did with my 480 4GB









For anyone looking for the Nitro+ OC RX 570 4GB vBIOS, I already uploaded it to TPU. It's still 'unverified' but it's mine and from the OC 1340MHz Core vBIOS not the 'Silent' 1244MHz one.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191336/191336


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> if i flash this bios on my reference rx 480 xfx model, is there any issue with windows booting and stufff? and plz tell me the command to program this bios from cmd as its saying that bios id mismatch thing


I'm using this bios now. So NO boot or drivers
problems for me at least.

-Open CMD with admin rights
-Find the atiflash folder
cd c:/.../.../.../atiflashfolder (example)
-than force flash the bios
atiflash -p -f 0 biosname.rom (example)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Try it out:
> 
> PolarisBiosEditor_v1.4.1.zip 14k .zip file
> 
> Thanks to guys @GitHub: caa82437, IojkinKot


That's so sick! haha the 580 BIOS is so nice... ultra super mega stable timings for memory clocks... less errors and way more stable at extra high clocks... Check out these timings.... Maybe 2,500mhz memory or near it is possible? That's 320GB/s ram.

My question is there now a bump to the static usVddcOffset? I'm sure because these clocks aren't possible without it... Talking about ultra high core clocks.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> I'm hunting down a bios for the Nitro+ OC RX 570 8GB, my box I got in was for an 8GB model but the sticker/card are actually a 4GB. I think you can see where I'm going with this and wondering if I can unlock the other 4GB like I did with my 480 4GB


Simply change 4096 to 8192 in the bios editor?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Simply change 4096 to 8192 in the bios editor?


Can it really be that simple?!?!?!?!?!

I'll sure enough try it, lol


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> I'm using them now go back about 3 to 4 pages I posted the unverified bios you will have to use dos atiwinflash to bypass ID mismatch. Alternatively you can go to techpowerup and they are in the list of unverified rx 580 bios. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=
> 
> The benches using valley on this page from me using these bios with crossfire so I can confirm they work.


Can I ask how you got it to work? I keep getting subsystemID mismatch.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Can I ask how you got it to work? I keep getting subsystemID mismatch.


You have to use the command line version there's a tutorial here http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's so sick! haha the 580 BIOS is so nice... ultra super mega stable timings for memory clocks... less errors and way more stable at extra high clocks... Check out these timings.... Maybe 2,500mhz memory or near it is possible? That's 320GB/s ram.
> 
> My question is there now a bump to the static usVddcOffset? I'm sure because these clocks aren't possible without it... Talking about ultra high core clocks.


I think the extra stability you see comes from a different tuning of the imc, to OC a little higher.(like amd has done with 290x>390x).(my speculations, i need to test more)

Our memory chips are not made for those frequencies... 2250Mhz is 9Ghz effective already 1Ghz over stock. 2500mhz is 10Ghz,not really possible. I think a 2250-2350mhz with little to zero errors is already very(very) good.

P.S. And the IMC is not built for 9-10Ghz VRam


----------



## jeztur2003

Here's my crossfire MSI RX 580 Gaming X 8GB results I tried with no power failed 50 power failed 50 power 25mv and finally passed







I should add I've scored 13,654 on stock 480 bios but the temps were worse.


----------



## chris89

If anyone is using the same DDU folder for some time I recommend delete and either create new or download new... Just a thought... check PAExec.exe in C:\Windows\ not supposed to be there. Never has been before.

Can anyone tell me more about this?

PAExec.zip 88k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I think the extra stability you see comes from a different tuning of the imc, to OC a little higher.(like amd has done with 290x>390x).(my speculations, i need to test more)
> 
> Our memory chips are not made for those frequencies... 2250Mhz is 9Ghz effective already 1Ghz over stock. 2500mhz is 10Ghz,not really possible. I think a 2250-2350mhz with little to zero errors is already very(very) good.
> 
> P.S. And the IMC is not built for 9-10Ghz VRam


Right on, I'm on 580 bios 1,500mhz core 2,266mhz memory stock untouched timings/ voltages... will see how it goes... Not to mention DeLimited 999W limits.


----------



## bill1971

failed to read rom
error 0FL01?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Simply change 4096 to 8192 in the bios editor?


Coming back with results, didn't work, lol


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Coming back with results, didn't work, lol


I *think* you need to change the memory density value


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> failed to read rom
> error 0FL01?


v274 or newer


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> v274 or newer


v274


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> You have to use the command line version there's a tutorial here http://www.overclock.net/t/1353325/tutorial-atiwinflash-how-to-flash-the-bios-of-your-ati-cards


Good news and bad news lol. It doesn't appear to be completely stable. I managed to get it flashed and fully recognized. I attempted to run two benchmarks. The first being Shadow of Mordor at previous settings with the 480 Bios. Crashes after less than 20 seconds. Same thing with the Tomb Raider bench.

Trying a full reinstall of drivers after DDU.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Coming back with results, didn't work, lol


Still shows as 4GB? If so, did you "Restore Factory Defaults" in Radeon Settings?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Good news and bad news lol. It doesn't appear to be completely stable. I managed to get it flashed and fully recognized. I attempted to run two benchmarks. The first being Shadow of Mordor at previous settings with the 480 Bios. Crashes after less than 20 seconds. Same thing with the Tomb Raider bench.
> 
> Trying a full reinstall of drivers after DDU.


Change freq/voltage in wattman. Stock OC is to high for your rx480. You card is compatible with the 580 bios. But is not a 580.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Good news and bad news lol. It doesn't appear to be completely stable. I managed to get it flashed and fully recognized. I attempted to run two benchmarks. The first being Shadow of Mordor at previous settings with the 480 Bios. Crashes after less than 20 seconds. Same thing with the Tomb Raider bench.
> 
> Trying a full reinstall of drivers after DDU.


On crossfire I have to use +50 power and +25mv With afterburner or it crashes on stock 1393 2025 not sure with single card but try those settings.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> v274


Doing it in windows? add .rom to root of ATIWinflash.exe ... hold shift and in a blank area of the root right click and Open Command Prompt here...

Atiwinflash -ai ... devices? whats your current bios? Ellesmere.rom original? Make sure original is on there not that it matters much but could help.. make sure it shows up by that command.


----------



## robnitro

@bill1971 Failed to read rom happened to me while I had hwinfo open. I think any monitoring software like gpuz, afterburner, trixx, hw info interferes with ati flashing

Also check your task tray and task manager to make sure they are not running


----------



## Wolfeshaman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> On crossfire I have to use +50 power and +25mv With afterburner or it crashes on stock 1393 2025 not sure with single card but try those settings.


Interesting thing. Afterburner will not unlock that option. Tried changing settings and reinstalling and even manually choosing to run admin. Nothing. Just doesn't unlock option.

For moment I've returned it to the 480 bios fornthe moment while I sleep but I'll be testing something once I wake up.


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Still shows as 4GB? If so, did you "Restore Factory Defaults" in Radeon Settings?


I changed the density too, but radeon settings wont open with the custom bios. and GPU-z is missing almost everything save for still saying Ellesmere and 4096MB of memory, lol


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> I changed the density too, but radeon settings wont open with the custom bios. and GPU-z is missing almost everything save for still saying Ellesmere and 4096MB of memory, lol


Have you patched atikmdag?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Have you patched atikmdag?


Yup, just had a bad flash, time to go back to the stock one


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> I changed the density too, but radeon settings wont open with the custom bios. and GPU-z is missing almost everything save for still saying Ellesmere and 4096MB of memory, lol


There's an update for gpuz some of my info was blank also till I updated. The update specifically says it's for rx 500 information.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> Interesting thing. Afterburner will not unlock that option. Tried changing settings and reinstalling and even manually choosing to run admin. Nothing. Just doesn't unlock option.
> 
> For moment I've returned it to the 480 bios fornthe moment while I sleep but I'll be testing something once I wake up.


Make sure you go into afterburner settings and enable voltage monitoring and adjustments set to third party overclocking disable ulps extend amd overclocking limits those are just off the top of my head I'm not home right now.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Yup, just had a bad flash, time to go back to the stock one


You edited it through this one DELETED and the right VRAM IC?


----------



## jackalopeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> You edited it through this one
> 
> PolarisBiosEditor_v1.4.1.zip 14k .zip file
> and the right VRAM IC?


Yeah, finally got it to boot to 8GB but with a weird split screen + 3 copies of everything, I might be safe to assume I don't actually have 8GB on board


----------



## Logan33

i need asus ROG-STRIX-RX570-O4G-GAMING bios, can anyone upload this?


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jackalopeater*
> 
> Can it really be that simple?!?!?!?!?!
> 
> I'll sure enough try it, lol


Yes its simple but my Sapphire rx 480 4gb had stricker too and 8gb in back and didnt work, when you push the 4gb the game is clash but the bios will work, they just didnt bother doing a new box.


----------



## daevy3k

Tried to mod the bios from 8gb to 4gb, but it just doesn't seem to work for me. I'll wait for official 4gb bios.


----------



## kilogrm70

At this point the only RX 570 bios available is from the Sapphire, Nitro+ OC 4GB card. Has anybody flashed that one and if so how did things go?


----------



## Eliovp

Here's an MSI 570 4G

MSIRX5704G.zip 111k .zip file


Greetings


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Why would you want to do that? These aren't HD7000 series cards ya know haha


Because I can set voltage myself. No need, I think I figured it out.


----------



## generaleramon

I think the LLC in the 580s bios is lower. I notice a 12-25mv Vdrop from low load to high load. I need to set the voltage to [email protected] Now. 1137mv before. But the effective voltage is nearly the same.
VRMs are ~7-5° hotter...The core is a little cooler...strange. maybe is my impression


----------



## kiler4fun

Does anyone have RX580 4GB bios Nitro+ Version? It would be nice to try and flash it on my rx480


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> @bill1971 Failed to read rom happened to me while I had hwinfo open. I think any monitoring software like gpuz, afterburner, trixx, hw info interferes with ati flashing
> 
> Also check your task tray and task manager to make sure they are not running


ok I start test my new 580!thanks!


----------



## seikon23

Did any of you tested the gfx card for vram errors after you flashed the rx580 bios? becouse for me after i flashed the msi rx580 gaming x on my 480 , hwinfo showed a lot of errors on vram , so i went to stock bios , plus i noticed the performance takes a dive a bit .


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> Did any of you tested the gfx card for vram errors after you flashed the rx580 bios? becouse for me after i flashed the msi rx580 gaming x on my 480 , hwinfo showed a lot of errors on vram , so i went to stock bios , plus i noticed the performance takes a dive a bit .


 Untitled.png1.png 58k .png file

I have no issues I think...


----------



## seikon23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> Untitled.png1.png 58k .png file
> 
> I have no issues I think...


Mine only gets errors while gaming or 3d mark , when its in the desktop ofc it doesnt since its not in stress







, tho you might get lucky , while i dint


----------



## generaleramon

Atikmdag - Patcher is with still necessary with modded 480 bios + 17.4.3 ? not with the 580 bios. Can someone confirm?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Atikmdag - Patcher is with still necessary with modded 480 bios + 17.4.3 ? not with the 580 bios. Can someone confirm?


No it's not


----------



## jeztur2003

@seikon23 Your memory errors are coming from the memory being at 2025 just lower it to 2000 and bam no errors! Here's 2 runs i did in crossfire on firestrike top one 1303 core 2025 mem bottom one 1303 core 2000 mem(stock msi 480 clocks) Something with these bios has helped my vrm's tremendously in crossfire I have finally found the sweet spot I have to give them +75mv and +50 power check out the vddc max and watts being drawn!


----------



## generaleramon

@jeztur2003 [email protected]?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @jeztur2003 [email protected]?


Yep it's necessary to crossfire these cards and get good performance every +25mv I went up scores and hitches stutters went away. We tried a bunch of different custom bios on here and the performance was there but vrms through the roof one run of firestrike I'd be over 100c with the same scores basically as I get with these bios and 20° less on the vrms. I couldn't even run firestrike on stock msi 480 bios without it throttling unless I downclocked to 1200mhz or so. Crossfire is a while nother beast man. If i run the 1393 2025 stock in crossfire it crashes had to add at minimum +25mv +50 power to run them at all without crashing so started adding more mv and scores got better but heat went to high so i downclocked to my 480 stock clocks gave them the extra juice and so far so good.


----------



## seikon23

what if i tell you my rx480 gaming x reaches 1390/2100 with stock bios with only 1.18v and its rock solid ?
and it scores a bit better then the 580 bios


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> Mine only gets errors while gaming or 3d mark , when its in the desktop ofc it doesnt since its not in stress
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , tho you might get lucky , while i dint


Just so you know, you should -NEVER- have -ANY- memory errors in any program. If you do then your overclock is unstable. So either like the other user said above back the clocks down or add more voltage or something. But don't run with what you have if you're getting errors somewhere.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> what if i tell you my rx480 gaming x reaches 1390/2100 with stock bios with only 1.18v and its rock solid ?
> and it scores a bit better then the 580 bios


I'd believe it in a heartbeat my results with one card are great when i go crossfire they are just so power hungry! My whole reason for wanting to use these 580 bios is the extra power for crossfire no 480 stock bios will let me get the mv's i need and chris89 made me some nice delimited bios to let them draw whatever they wanted but then you have to do the whole signature bypass for drivers and that's a pain. These 580 bios are a blessing for crossfire users.


----------



## Weeezy91

Flashed my RX 480 8GB ROG Strix Oc to Rx 580 8GB ROG Strix OC
Asus RX 580 bios:

67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weeezy91*
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed my RX 480 8GB ROG Strix Oc to Rx 580 8GB ROG Strix OC
> Asus RX 580 bios:
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file


So strix went with 1411 core 2000 mem stock bios as compared to msi 1393 core 2025 mem. Let us know some bench results


----------



## megax05

well lets wait till someone uploads the MSI rx 580 4GB Gaming X bios so I can test.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> well lets wait till someone uploads the MSI rx 580 4GB Gaming X bios so I can test.


Just posted by eliovp one page back bro


----------



## bill1971

flashed rx 480 msi gaming-sapphire rx 580 bios

picture1.gif 25k .gif file


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> Just posted by eliovp one page back bro


that was for RX 570 not the 580


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> flashed rx 480 msi gaming-sapphire rx 580 bios
> 
> picture1.gif 25k .gif file


Definitely interested in the results of this! Curious why you went with the sapphire bios when msi rx 580 8gb bios are available...


----------



## jeztur2003

@megax05**** sorry man


----------



## jeztur2003

Here's a current listing of unverified bios so far https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## bill1971

run like a charm!

Untitled.png2.png 1036k .png file


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> run like a charm!
> 
> Untitled.png2.png 1036k .png file


Sweet! How do you like the ryzen 5 1600 I'm gonna take the plunge black Friday should I go with the 1600 or 1600x?


----------



## bill1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> Sweet! How do you like the ryzen 5 1600 I'm gonna take the plunge black Friday should I go with the 1600 or 1600x?


I think 1600 is more value for money,cause stock cooler included.i have 3900 with 1,4v,so i believe if you have money for 1600x,take the 1700!


----------



## Weeezy91

Asus ROG Strix rx 580 4 Bios:

67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS03.zip 109k .zip file


67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file


67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS05.zip 109k .zip file


67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS06.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

Someone on a diff forum said this fork of PBE works for 5xx series.

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor

EDIT: Tried it out of curiosity and it seems to show the correct memory straps at least but I didn't go beyond that.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> I think 1600 is more value for money,cause stock cooler included.i have 3900 with 1,4v,so i believe if you have money for 1600x,take the 1700!


Yeah I'm water cooled anyways so not worried about the cooler but thanks for the advice.


----------



## AngryWifeBeater

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> I've been trying to hunt the 580 bios for the MSI Gaming X 8G. I've not had much luck with mine either.


Someone posted bios for 8GB version in TPU. It's unvalidated so a user submitted it.

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191334/191334


----------



## eduardooaz

Eny 1 got the Sapphire RX 580 4Gb bios?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> run like a charm!
> 
> Untitled.png2.png 1036k .png file


I wonder if the sapphire bios is better than msi kind of don't want to try I've never been able to get mine past 1400 on the 480 bios... I can currently run the 580 msi bios at 1393. What made you decide to try sapphire bios?


----------



## seikon23

wierd , my rx480 gaming x with its stock bios , on 1390/2100 gets 14780gpu score , i quess the vram speed increase does that , plus mine doesnt not go to that high fan speed on those clocks , 1.8k rpm kinda sounds loud


----------



## seikon23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> I wonder if the sapphire bios is better than msi kind of don't want to try I've never been able to get mine past 1400 on the 480 bios... I can currently run the 580 msi bios at 1393. What made you decide to try sapphire bios?


Best i managed stable(but with fans screaming) was 1450mhz on 1.28v was stable in everything i did , but the noise was insane from the fans , literaly went over 80% while gaming , and i dont understand why , gpu temp was 74c , i wonder if the fans spin up acording to vrm temps on the msi gaming x , since gpu temp never gets even close to 78c


----------



## paih

i need XFX RS RX 570 XXX bios..


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> Best i managed stable(but with fans screaming) was 1450mhz on 1.28v was stable in everything i did , but the noise was insane from the fans , literaly went over 80% while gaming , and i dont understand why , gpu temp was 74c , i wonder if the fans spin up acording to vrm temps on the msi gaming x , since gpu temp never gets even close to 78c


1450 on the 480 bios or 580? And how are you setting a direct voltage such as 1.28v in wattman I can't go above 1200 on the 580 bios.


----------



## seikon23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> 1450 on the 480 bios or 580? And how are you setting a direct voltage such as 1.28v in wattman I can't go above 1200 on the 580 bios.


I can set that voltage using saphire strixx , wattman max i can do is 1.170 , on 1450 my gpu score is 151XX

PS: yeah stock 480 bios


----------



## andypc2013

dose any one know where i can get the gigabyte g1 gaming 8gb bios from to flash it to the rx580 ? thanks all


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weeezy91*
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed my RX 480 8GB ROG Strix Oc to Rx 580 8GB ROG Strix OC
> Asus RX 580 bios:
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file


Thanks a bunch for the BIOS. Successfully flashed my 480, too.


----------



## tweezlednutball

Has anyone flashed an XFX RX480 RS to and RX580?


----------



## SovietDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardooaz*
> 
> Eny 1 got the Sapphire RX 580 4Gb bios?


Seems like they're taking their sweet ass time with it...


----------



## andypc2013

RX 580 8 GB Video BIOS Collection









thought you all would like the link to the bios's









Powercolor RX 580 8 GB








Powercolor RX 580 8 GB








MSI RX 580 8 GB








XFX RX 580 8 GB








Gigabyte RX 580 8 GB








Sapphire RX 580 8 GB









https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## Huntcraft

So can the powerlimit be increased on the Rx580 bioses?


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andypc2013*
> 
> RX 580 8 GB Video BIOS Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought you all would like the link to the bios's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powercolor RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powercolor RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


Will take a look at that Sapphire (it seems to be the PULSE edition, that is only 8pin powered, 1366core clock) maybe a more stable base for RX480 nitro +

@generaleramon I have try your RX580 bios from first post, but I get worst scores on bench than with RX480nitro+ and your uber mix 2.3

It seems i also get some problems with latest drivers (17.4.3). Screen resolution doesn't load at every startup, so have to reboot otherwise bench doesn't lauch.. Pretty weird it does not appear every boot.
Roll back to stock bios do not solve my problem. Roll back to 17.2.1 driver with memery modded bios (rx480) did solve it...


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andypc2013*
> 
> RX 580 8 GB Video BIOS Collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thought you all would like the link to the bios's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powercolor RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Powercolor RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XFX RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX 580 8 GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


Thank you

Which one is the reference model? Powercolor is it? Actually think it's MSI... Also I'm wondering how that reference AMD dual fan cooler works? How are the temps?

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4491/msi-rx-580
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> So can the powerlimit be increased on the Rx580 bioses?


At the moment I'm running the Sapphire bios on Reference visiontek rx 480 at 1,500mhz core clock & 2,266mhz memory clock. Not to mention 999 power limits. I set temperature limits to call them 75 for gaming on max and hotspot. I set 90/ 94/ 90 for benchmarks as fps soars for short periods.

I will test it more but kinda wanna run reference blower rx 580 bios.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Which one is the reference model? Powercolor is it? Actually think it's MSI... Also I'm wondering how that reference AMD dual fan cooler works? How are the temps?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4491/msi-rx-580
> At the moment I'm running the Sapphire bios on Reference visiontek rx 480 at 1,500mhz core clock & 2,266mhz memory clock. Not to mention 999 power limits. I set temperature limits to call them 75 for gaming on max and hotspot. I set 90/ 94/ 90 for benchmarks as fps soars for short periods.
> 
> I will test it more but kinda wanna run reference blower rx 580 bios.


@chris89 The msi bios from tpu are stock 1393 2025 so i don't think they are the reference bios.


----------



## Mhazz

That unverified Sapphire BIOS (Pulse edition) has SKhynix memory with no option like other bios


----------



## jeztur2003

Currently getting ready to try these sapphire bios on my msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb I only flashed 1 card to check it out but in the meantime thought it was fun seeing a sapphire and msi in the same screen LOL


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> Currently getting ready to try these sapphire bios on my msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb I only flashed 1 card to check it out but in the meantime thought it was fun seeing a sapphire and msi in the same screen LOL


I was under the impression that flashing a different vendor's bios than who made your card has a very high likelihood of bricking your card, and causing it to run out of bounds for it's hardware, and runs the serious risk of permanent damage to it.

I mean.. good luck I guess but... that's an extremely risky venture.

I'm still waiting to hear from someone that picked up one of the new RX 580's based on the new 8+6 PEG-POWER PCB's and see if it lets em overclock beyond what the RX 480's can do, due to the added power they can potentially draw from.


----------



## chris89

Ps - the rx 580 bios has better fan/ voltage so can make the 480 do more clocks... I'm on 1,500mhz core which was not happening before and would crash constantly... no crash yet and no data to provide yet hahaha







os was too tore up to test anything haha... need to get ddu from proper site.. got it off some other site and it was tore up haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> Currently getting ready to try these sapphire bios on my msi rx 480 gaming x 8gb I only flashed 1 card to check it out but in the meantime thought it was fun seeing a sapphire and msi in the same screen LOL


Lmk benefits


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhazz*
> 
> That unverified Sapphire BIOS (Pulse edition) has SKhynix memory with no option like other bios


 PulseSamsungConversion.zip 109k .zip file


Samsung Memory Only Now







Gpuz will still show Hynix.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Ps - the rx 580 bios has better fan/ voltage so can make the 480 do more clocks... I'm on 1,500mhz core which was not happening before and would crash constantly... no crash yet and no data to provide yet hahaha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> os was too tore up to test anything haha... need to get ddu from proper site.. got it off some other site and it was tore up haha
> Lmk benefits


Yeah I'm figuring that out i gave both single and crossfire +50 power and +25mv or they would crash here's the results PS MSI sucks at making bios LOL



Crossfire:


----------



## Logan33

Does anyone have asus strix 570 bios? Or compatible one


----------



## andypc2013

yes it can







you can do it with after burner or you can mod the bios


----------



## chris89

@jeztur2003
Nice so is it better than my bios? Do you want better? Best thing for thermals is create chill profile for games.. minimum maximum fps and it works to reduce temperatures...

@Logan33
It seems they should all be compatible.. I'm running sapphire bios on reference card different pcb. Might just need to mod the clocks to best suit your specific card. #PolarisBiosEditorV141


----------



## Logan33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @jeztur2003
> Nice so is it better than my bios? Do you want better? Best thing for thermals is create chill profile for games.. minimum maximum fps and it works to reduce temperatures...
> 
> @Logan33
> It seems they should all be compatible.. I'm running sapphire bios on reference card different pcb. Might just need to mod the clocks to best suit your specific card. #PolarisBiosEditorV141


asus strix rx470 is one of the only cards that has a dual dvi setup. so i lose one dvi port with another bios setup


----------



## jeztur2003

I'm good chris wish we could run your custom bios without having to patch for drivers. These sapphire bios rock!


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Logan33*
> 
> asus strix rx470 is one of the only cards that has a dual dvi setup. so i lose one dvi port with another bios setup


I didn't even take this into account but can confirm I'm using dual hdmi on my msi rx 480 flashed to either msi 580 or sapphire 580 either one they both work with both hdmi plugged in. The msi rx 480 gaming x has 2 hdmi and 2 dvi


----------



## chris89

My card on this current system hits nearly 70fps on test one firestrike default performance with tesselation optimized in drivers... Which was on VRM throttling Opteron at 3.639Ghz... I fixed the VRM temperature issue so I'll update results... was on 1,416mhz core & 2,188Mhz memory.

How's one card do?

About the DVI... I mean the traces are there on the card if u look everything should still work even if it's missing... like the solder I believe*

Actually if u have one dvi then it's the same.. the dual dvi's connect to the dvi traces which it should still work.. try it?


----------



## Logan33

flashed bios from Sapphire NITRO+ RX 570 and one dvi port not working. now testing in games


----------



## jeztur2003

@chris89 alright here's the results with one card using the sapphire bios and default settings in radeon settings.


----------



## daevy3k

I know you are all about the RX580 Bios, but there's something I wish to understand, if you can help me.



This was something like 2 months ago, it was on a fresh Windows install.

I had only 1300mhz on the core and 2080mhz on the Samsung memory with (if I recall correctly) one of the first custom timings you have posted here.

And I am pretty sure that those points are way above average for these clocks.

I was using an older driver, I think one of the first 1.7.xx, I can't remember. It wasn't the most recent at that moment, anyway.

The fact is, that I had to reformat because I had to change windows language and there has been NO WAY to get those point again. I mean, ***? I was so happy.

With the very same settings I got about 1330pts in heaven, with the last drivers, but even with the older ones, so I can't understand what happened.

At the moment I'm using 1341mhz on the core and 2150mhz on the ram with Uber timings and the maximum I get is around 1420 points or so with Game Mode active but I KNOW that these are within the average.

@generaleramon do you have any idea? Could it be some Windows update that is holding back our gpus?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> @chris89 alright here's the results with one card using the sapphire bios and default settings in radeon settings.


Highly impressive... untounched as is bios with no mods in amd settings center? that's epic man haha... I have yet to test 580 bios. Even know its on the card haven't testing anything at all hahahaha


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Highly impressive... untounched as is bios with no mods in amd settings center? that's epic man haha... I have yet to test 580 bios. Even know its on the card haven't testing anything at all hahahaha


Not untouched had +50 power and +50mv that's what I've been running with crossfire so just left it at that with a single card. That's absolutely no mods in amd settings just default. I tried to go up even a little on the core 1450 and it won't take with +50mv no point in trying with higher mv it will get to hot imo. Also with the mem anything over 2000 shows errors in hwinfo64 so i just leave it there. Just a single run on firestrike at 2025 mem shows over 100 errors back at 2000 shows none.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weeezy91*
> 
> Asus ROG Strix rx 580 4 Bios:
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS03.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS05.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS06.zip 109k .zip file


The Bios won't let me dial in any Vcore above 1.2V.. any tips or is it just not possible? Thanks

Edit: Nevermind, it's working now, GPU Tweak is just not reading the right values.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> The Bios won't let me dial in any Vcore above 1.2V.. any tips or is it just not possible? Thanks
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, it's working now, GPU Tweak is just not reading the right values.


GPU tweak is about the worst oc software i've ever used. Do yourself a favor and get afterburner or trixx 3.0


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> GPU tweak is about the worst oc software i've ever used. Do yourself a favor and get afterburner or trixx 3.0


Yeah I have Afterburner too, but somehow it won't let me dial in any Vcore above 1.2V. GPU Tweak shows wrong values but at least the offset works..


----------



## iakoboss7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> PulseSamsungConversion.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Samsung Memory Only Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpuz will still show Hynix.


anyone tried this on an rx 480 8gb nitro+?


----------



## mazedmarky

So.. I did some tests. This is with my flashed Strix 480 with Weeezy91s AS06 RX580 Bios and I also used Uber Extreme timings. That peak power draw though, lol


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> So.. I did some tests. This is with my flashed Strix 480 with Weeezy91s AS06 RX580 Bios and I also used Uber Extreme timings. That peak power draw though, lol


I feel your pain crossfire is a power hungry son of a *****!


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> anyone tried this on an rx 480 8gb nitro+?


I would if I haven't that weird bug with 17.4.3 drivers..

One boot on two or so, my monitor is not detected, cannot change its resolution and bench doesn't lauch... However my Rx480 shows up in windows...

17.2.1 runs like charm. Could try HDMI port but my monitor doesn't support it and my TV is just to bright to use it as a monitor, so it's definitly not a 'fix' for me.

Don't know what to do except waiting for a new driver version from amd.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> I feel your pain crossfire is a power hungry son of a *****!


Dude that's with a single RX480







Peak power draw though. I think it was at 270W most of the time (but GPU-Z reading is without Vram so you can add 40-50Watts on top of that)

Edit: I don't know what happened to the picture, suddenly it shows the score 2 times. I fixed it now in the original post.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Dude that's with a single RX480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peak power draw though. I think it was at 270W most of the time (but GPU-Z reading is without Vram so you can add 40-50Watts on top of that)
> 
> Edit: I don't know what happened to the picture, suddenly it shows the score 2 times. I fixed it now in the original post.


That's insane!


----------



## mazedmarky

This Asus 480 only has an ASIC of 69.4% I know it doesen't really mean anything but the card is a real sucker past 1.2V that's why I will keep running at 1430Mhz core for now. My reference card had a score of 75.4% but the cooler was too weak. I wish I could melt those two cards together


----------



## robnitro

First crap thing, 580 doesn't have the option for power efficiency in crimson.
So, a dx9 racing game I play which runs 60 fps with reshade shaders used to run at 900 mhz/ 0.9 v and 30 watts now uses 60 watts at 1285mhz/1.175v. Power efficiency is a good thing on older games, and for newer ones I use this program to lock the clocks at top. It's called clockblocker and works well!
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=404465

Power draw is all over the place with the BIOSes. I think they all have different settings for the sensors.
I saw the same thing with my 7950, when I flashed different bioses, it would read differently for idle/ 3d load.

Example, With same clocks/vcore, no throttling (delimited) and same fps (same conditions)
And core heats up the same with max fan, so I feel like it's the same actual power despite the sensor readings.
afterburner test 1
My xfx rs bios 480 says 150w
Xfx gtr 480 bios 220w ?
Powercolor 580 says 170w
Msi 580 225w?
Sapphire 580 185w

So I'm thinking with different current sense lines and sensors they are calibrated all differently.
I wish my vrm reported vrm in 12v current, which is the simplest way to know how much power is really going in.
If I have time I will use a clamp on dc ammeter to compare the current on the pci-e +12v wires between the BIOSes, but I suspect it will be close despite 2 of them reporting 50 watts more!
My 12v psu drop is similar in all cases too, dropping from 12.2v to around 11.8v, again showing same 12v load.

If I could run higher clocks I'm sure that difference would be much more pronounced.
I doubt there is that much difference in efficiency lol.


----------



## Vento041

Guys, currently I'm trying the *Powercolor Red Devil RX 580 Silent bios* (1355 MHz : https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191274/191274, "normal" RX 580 not the "golden sample" version) on my *Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB*. I know that this sound really weird but this Powercolor card have the same memory chips and voltage controller (http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528579_all.htm) of a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro, and it should be more compatible than the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro bios (since it uses a different voltage controller)... right now I'm testing and everything seems ok... I'll keep you updated with more results!

MINOR UPDATE #1
"Nitro Glow" (http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/480-8.html) still works! Trixx works without a hitch! (except maybe for the fan check feature, but I'm working on it...)

MINOR UPDATE #2
VRMTool seems to report "real" values and it finds the same i2c devices like if I run it with the RX 480 bios (this last thing wasn't true with the Shappire RX 580 bios, VRMTool was detecting a extra i2c device, it was broken and labelled as "unknown i2c device"). Even HWiNFO reports legit values.

MINOR UPDATE #3
"Zero dB Cooling" (http://sapphirenitro.sapphiretech.com/en/480-8.html) works! Actually I use Trixx to keep minimum fan spinning at 20%, I never intentionally used the "Zero dB Cooling" feature but I forgot to run Trixx once and observed that this feature was still working.

MINOR UPDATE #4
The Powercolor Red Devil RX 580 has the same 4 x 7.25 mV core offset (= 25 mV) that the original Shappire Nitro RX 480 has, so the real max core voltage is still the same (1175 mv). Memory controller voltage start from 950 mV, -50 mV from original bios (change setting from Wattman if really needed).

UPDATE #5 *See update #7*
With the original bios, 2100 Mhz (8400 Mhz effective) was my maximum "safe" memory OC (HWiNFO reported errors at higher frequencies, I personally like 0 errors even if I can OC higher), now I can reach 2120 Mhz (8480 Mhz effective) I'm still running tests to be 100% sure but it seems to work with no problems at all.

- 2150 MHz raised 1 error after ~20 Minutes of play/benchmarks
- 2125 MHz raised 1 error after ~5 Hours of play/benchmarks (it could have been a random error but I'm too crazy even let 1 error every 100000 Hours to happen)
- 2120 MHz is my current settings (1150 mV mem controller just to avoid errors, i'll lower my voltage and find the sweet spot later), I'll try to raise/lower my oc (with 5Mhz steps) as soon I'm completely sure that this current setting is 100% stable

MINOR UPDATE #6
Browser video acceleration seems to work (more testing needed)

UPDATE #7
Something went wrong with my memory testing, I've to redo them from scratch just to be sure. Btw I modded this card with PolarisBIosEditor *1.4.1* and set higher power limits (TDP and Max Power Limit = 300 W, Max Current = 200 A, values got from Buildzoid's PCB analysis) so I do not have to mess around with crimson setting for that. Currently I'm running Driver 17.4.3 + atikmdag-patcher bios patch.


----------



## megax05

For I tested the MSI 580 bios and killed my card now struggling to get the PC to boot via igp with no luck


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> For I tested the MSI 580 bios and killed my card now struggling to get the PC to boot via igp with no luck


Which RX 480 did u have? Report better your experience so other knows better what to do...


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> For I tested the MSI 580 bios and killed my card now struggling to get the PC to boot via igp with no luck


I had those on my msi rx 480s and they were strange performance decrease from 480 bios no matter how much voltage I gave them went with the sapphire bios and it's so much better maybe someone can make you a atiwinflash iso or something with the stock msi 480 bios I can upload them if you need them.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hey guys, i was wondering,

580 bioses can be flashed into 480s, we're pretty much all hyped right now isn't it ?









So, i wanted to take a peek into these, i heard that flashing a 580 bios will give you "better performance at 1.200v" as well as better idling performance because the timings state were reworked + higher power limit, and there is where it gets interesting for me.

I have a XFX 480 GTR BE (i believe 71% or 75% ASIC.)

I've already flashed Elmor's ASUS RX 480 unlocked bios with which i was able to kindly made stable 1490/2000 but i reached 75-80°C at 100 fan speed which i think triggered the power limit protection or something like that.

So, with the 580 bioses' pros listed above, do you think flashing the 580 bios on my card worth something ? And if yes, which bios should i flash ? i'm looking for the lowest clocked XFX 580 bios, but i only can find Sapphire 580 limited edition bioses clocked at 1411/1450 Mhz core clock.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OxygeenHD*
> 
> So, i wanted to take a peek into these, i heard that flashing a 580 bios will give you "better performance at 1.200v" as well as better idling performance because the timings state were reworked + higher power limit, and there is where it gets interesting for me.


Lol 580 bios don't bring more performance, neither timings are changed. A 480 clocked at 1450/2000MHz will performs the same, if not even better than a 580 at same clocks (I noticed a small performance drop in dx11 with the 580 bios compared to the 480).

580 bios only bring higher base voltages (from 1.15v to 1.2v) and higher base power consumptions (from 110W TDP to 184W). Nothing that couldn't be achieved previously with bios mod.


----------



## kee777o

Hey









Has anyone flashed the asus strix 470 (4GB) with another bios then the safire bios (570 4G)?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Lol 580 bios don't bring more performance, neither timings are changed. A 480 clocked at 1450/2000MHz will performs the same, if not even better than a 580 at same clocks (I noticed a small performance drop in dx11 with the 580 bios compared to the 480).
> 
> 580 bios only bring higher base voltages (from 1.15v to 1.2v) and higher base power consumptions (from 110W TDP to 184W). Nothing that couldn't be achieved previously with bios mod.


While you are correct I run crossfire msi rx 480 gaming x 8g's and needed more volts to be able to run them to their full potential true story bro this could be achieved using delimited bios right from this very thread but have to patch drivers and that sucks so in my case the 580 drivers are a blessing. With stock msi 480 bios I could not increase my core past 1303 no matter how many mv I added they crashed every time. With a single card I could no problem up to 1360 without extra mv. So I tried the msi 580 bios at 1393 2025 had memory errors like crazy couldn't run 1393 without +50mv +50 power so switched to the sapphire bios at 1411 2000 now I can run crossfire +50mv +50 power at the stock 1411 2000 clocks with no errors and performance is far beyond what I could achieve using any stock msi 480 bios. So just depends on your situation just cause it sucked for you doesn't mean it will for everyone now I have higher clocks crossfire is more stable due to increased volts and I don't have to patch the drivers.


----------



## robnitro

So far the RX580 Powercolor ones seems the best for me.
I have a non reference xfx rs 480 8gb
Using ubermix 2.3 timings for ram and TDP unlimited for testing. Firestrike shows 170 watts at 1310/1.2v, so I will probably set tdp later to 180 with pt allowable of 50% for tuning. I need a TDP limit just in case because this cooler is not to good and it will throttle when hot- its better to let it clock down a little bit to a lower state like 1285/1.175 or 1265/1.15 or 1220/1.10 to keep the card from getting heat saturated which makes it throttle harder than a soft TDP limiter. Similar behavior I had with the 7950 that got a huge overclock but not too good cooler either haha

Its the red dragon version that works best for me, in the unverified section:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434

On unigine superposition extreme 1080p I just got a better score. The other bioses were giving me similar scores to when I had 1285 max, even though I had max set to 1310/1.2v and delimited (no throttling)
My previous was 2744 and 18.3 fps average.



On 3dmark firestrike 1080p, my new score is 67/ 56.9
The previous was 65.4/ 56.7



Valley extremeHD, I don't have a previous score to compare to.


The other bioses give stutter in 3dmark firestrike too and dont improve scores despite being 1310 vs my 1285 480 bios setup.

I still have the bug when changing a volt or clock setting in crimson, it will run a bit slower until reboot or a sleep/wake cycle. (oclmembench goes from 227 gb/s to 155gb/s). Stupid amd bug.


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Lol 580 bios don't bring more performance, neither timings are changed. A 480 clocked at 1450/2000MHz will performs the same, if not even better than a 580 at same clocks (I noticed a small performance drop in dx11 with the 580 bios compared to the 480).
> 
> 580 bios only bring higher base voltages (from 1.15v to 1.2v) and higher base power consumptions (from 110W TDP to 184W). Nothing that couldn't be achieved previously with bios mod.


Dunno how the TDP works but my RX 480 without volt encrease i got peaks of 200w playing.


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> PulseSamsungConversion.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Samsung Memory Only Now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gpuz will still show Hynix.


So, I've test this one. It gives me a little bit worst perfomance than original Rx480 Nitro+ bios, but it OC better (I can hit 1400 on core and 2100 on memory) with less voltage. So it results the same. But when I edit BIOS with polarisbioseditor and apply your uber-mix timing 2.3, it works better, but memery OC worst (got EDC errors with it) and need to downclock to about 2070, what is same than my RX 480, and gives me same results in OC.

But right now I give up because of the bug I have with 17.4.3 drivers that seems to don't load something at some windows startup (not all time), and prevents me to work with the graphic card correctly.

Roll back to 17.2.1, and will wait for you to find the sweet BIOS, and AMD the sweet drivers whit no bug (YES, the unicorn one !)

Good luck guys, I will continue to follow this thread a lot I think.


----------



## HaoSs

Tip for new bios flashers out there that have dual bios cards, if you **** things up with the bios:
1) shut down PC
2) Flip the bios switch and boot in to windows
3) flip the bios switch again to the bad bios while still in windows
4) flash and reboot
5) profit ?


----------



## megax05

AHHHH fixed now I needed another board to fix it cause with mini itx didnt want to boot from the iGPU but now everything is fine and my heaven score for 1411/2000 is 1432 point with the 480 bios that Chris gave me.








I think I will stick with this one until there is another Bios to test.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> So far the RX580 Powercolor ones seems the best for me.
> I have a non reference xfx rs 480 8gb
> Using ubermix 2.3 timings for ram and TDP unlimited for testing. Firestrike shows 170 watts at 1310/1.2v, so I will probably set tdp later to 180 with pt allowable of 50% for tuning. I need a TDP limit just in case because this cooler is not to good and it will throttle when hot- its better to let it clock down a little bit to a lower state like 1285/1.175 or 1265/1.15 or 1220/1.10 to keep the card from getting heat saturated which makes it throttle harder than a soft TDP limiter. Similar behavior I had with the 7950 that got a huge overclock but not too good cooler either haha
> 
> Its the red dragon version that works best for me, in the unverified section:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434
> 
> On unigine superposition extreme 1080p I just got a better score. The other bioses were giving me similar scores to when I had 1285 max, even though I had max set to 1310/1.2v and delimited (no throttling)
> My previous was 2744 and 18.3 fps average.
> 
> 
> 
> On 3dmark firestrike 1080p, my new score is 67/ 56.9
> The previous was 65.4/ 56.7
> 
> 
> 
> Valley extremeHD, I don't have a previous score to compare to.
> 
> 
> The other bioses give stutter in 3dmark firestrike too and dont improve scores despite being 1310 vs my 1285 480 bios setup.
> 
> I still have the bug when changing a volt or clock setting in crimson, it will run a bit slower until reboot or a sleep/wake cycle. (oclmembench goes from 227 gb/s to 155gb/s). Stupid amd bug.


tried this BIOS and tend to agree, best so far for my red devil 480 8gb.couldnt pass 1450Mhz core and now stable at 1475Mhz with this 580BIOS

my superposition score


----------



## andypc2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> AHHHH fixed now I needed another board to fix it cause with mini itx didnt want to boot from the iGPU but now everything is fine and my heaven score for 1411/2000 is 1432 point with the 480 bios that Chris gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will stick with this one until there is another Bios to test.


cant you do the jumper trick with pin 1 and 8


----------



## andypc2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> AHHHH fixed now I needed another board to fix it cause with mini itx didnt want to boot from the iGPU but now everything is fine and my heaven score for 1411/2000 is 1432 point with the 480 bios that Chris gave me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I will stick with this one until there is another Bios to test.


https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/9443/bricked-your-rx-480-due-to-bad-flash

thats the pin trick


----------



## MrStonedfire

Can someone help me with my 480.
The editor only show mhz like this.

480Orig.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStonedfire*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with my 480.
> The editor only show mhz like this.
> 
> 480Orig.zip 111k .zip file


Are you sure that is your RX480 Bios? Because it should have 2000Mhz Ram speed by default. This looks more like an RX470.
Also the frequency (Mhz) section in "Timings" looks really messed up. Edit: Okay, that's what you probably meant. What exact card do you have? And what Bios is currently on it?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStonedfire*
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone help me with my 480.
> The editor only show mhz like this.
> 
> 480Orig.zip 111k .zip file


Did you try the other fork of PBE that I posted yesterday?

EDIT: Try this:

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## MrStonedfire

@ mazedmarky
It´s a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 8 GB With the stock bios.


@ bardacuda
This version look´s better than my version. But now i got 2 versions of mhz.


----------



## megax05

You guys think 1468 in heaven and 2353 is good for a 4GB RX 480?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStonedfire*
> 
> @ bardacuda
> This version look´s better than my version. But now i got 2 versions of mhz.


So you are seeing both supported RAM ICs? Cool it works good then.


----------



## p4block

Little warning, 17.4.3 doesn't BSOD or kill your windows on a modded BIOS, but it will simply not load, falling back a windows basic display adapter like state. You still need the bios signature patch from the first post even on the latest driver!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> So.. I did some tests. This is with my flashed Strix 480 with Weeezy91s AS06 RX580 Bios and I also used Uber Extreme timings. That peak power draw though, lol


So this is interesting. Apparently with polaris when ya give it some voltage and a big overclock.. it runs almost exactly the same as my R9 290X (heavy 1.4v and an overclock) does gaming. Seems when both cards are "stretched to their limits" the power usage is almost the same. Mine averages 275 - 325 watts under gaming load in a modern DX-11 game (like GTA-V).


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> So this is interesting. Apparently with polaris when ya give it some voltage and a big overclock.. it runs almost exactly the same as my R9 290X (heavy 1.4v and an overclock) does gaming. Seems when both cards are "stretched to their limits" the power usage is almost the same. Mine averages 275 - 325 watts under gaming load in a modern DX-11 game (like GTA-V).


Yeah dude, exactly my thoughts, too. Though I'm not gonna run this 24/7. The jump from 1430Mhz to 1460Mhz pulls an additional 80-100Watts at peak while the performance gain is relatively small. Better to run 1430Mhz at 1.2V - 1.22V at least for my card. Probably a Vram bottleneck anyway. Still I'm impressed what the 480s can pull off on air.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> Little warning, 17.4.3 doesn't BSOD or kill your windows on a modded BIOS, but it will simply not load, falling back a windows basic display adapter like state. You still need the bios signature patch from the first post even on the latest driver!


I can't confirm this.


----------



## manitox

Im scary, i dont know if my XFX RS RX480 with 4 phases VRMS, can handle more time this rx580 sapphire BIOS, the 1411mhz one, max voltage on this bios is 1.22v and i undervolt it -12mv and now my max power draw its 133w in msi after burner..


----------



## p4block

I do need the driver patch with a sapphire rx 480 modded bios with gop. Used DDU and no difference. Device remains with a warning in device manager. Works in linux.


----------



## MrStonedfire

@ bardacuda
Hey i tryed now a loot off moddes but nothing work´s.
Can u take a quik look via teamviewer ?


----------



## kithylin

Sorry if I seem like a noob but.. why are you folks "Patching" after a driver install? I have a custom bios on my 290X and I just load the latest drivers and it works right off without doing anything, all the games run perfectly fine, zero issues. And I don't have to use -any- 3rd party software what so ever for anything, and no touching AMD Wattman or any of that.. It just works like a normal stock card.. just faster. I have custom voltages, clocks, ram clocks and a custom fan curve for the OC plugged into the card's custom bios.

I thought with a "proper" custom bios, this is how it should be for all cards?


----------



## p4block

@kithylin

I need to patch a modified GOP driver so I can disable CSM on my motherboard, then the windows amd driver apparently goes full ape**** because reasons and without atikmdag the card will not engage in any 3d activities or more than 1024x768. Under legacy bios it's possible this does not happen.


----------



## bardacuda

@MrStonedfire

I don't use or have that program. What are you trying to accomplish exactly? Just changing the timings?


----------



## MrStonedfire

I tryed to change the timings but then the GPU clock is 0mhz.


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm dunno. I don't have any Polaris cards...I'm only subscribed to this thread cuz I was thinking about getting one or two and asked a question here lol
I would just edit with hex editor if that's all you want to do.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrStonedfire*
> 
> I tryed to change the timings but then the GPU clock is 0mhz.


Usually 0 Mhz clock speed in GPU-Z means your drivers either aren't installed at all or aren't installed correctly. Make sure you have the latest drivers and possibly do a driver cleaning with a good driver cleaner software, then re-install driver package, if necessary.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

FyI guys, had an extra evga hybrid for @ 980ti laying around that I bought for cheap for a spare.

Used a kraken bracket I had laying around for dimensions for amd support.

Manage to mess the first hole of course lol.
Now I have the best AiO aimed for GPU made universal.

Complete overkill if you ask me lol








For long term running perf temps max of 38c


Now I just need to cut the top of the plastic shroud for the AiO tubes and to close it all up and I'm done.


----------



## p4block

Is there any 580 4GB BIOS available in the entire internet? I've lurked through the thread a lot but can't find any, the only 4GB bioses being for 570s.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Sorry if I seem like a noob but.. why are you folks "Patching" after a driver install? I have a custom bios on my 290X and I just load the latest drivers and it works right off without doing anything, all the games run perfectly fine, zero issues. And I don't have to use -any- 3rd party software what so ever for anything, and no touching AMD Wattman or any of that.. It just works like a normal stock card.. just faster. I have custom voltages, clocks, ram clocks and a custom fan curve for the OC plugged into the card's custom bios.
> 
> I thought with a "proper" custom bios, this is how it should be for all cards?


AMD drivers check Polaris cards bios signature and if they're modified it won't load, this happens even with a corrected checksum from what I know so you have to patch with Polaris.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> AMD drivers check Polaris cards bios signature and if they're modified it won't load, this happens even with a corrected checksum from what I know so you have to patch with Polaris.


Did not know this.. wow.. so AMD is actually trying to block people from using a custom bios? I guess that's a new thing by AMD.. I thought the entire ideology of AMD was to support tweakers and overclockers. .. I guess they've changed as a company.


----------



## navjack27

lol, yeah, i dont blow a gasket about it. i just run the patcher after every update to drivers. a small inconvenience


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> lol, yeah, i dont blow a gasket about it. i just run the patcher after every update to drivers. a small inconvenience


I'm not blowing a gasket but.. hearing this.. maybe I'll think harder about just going with a pair of sexy aftermarket R9 290X cards instead of vega, less hassle to deal with... don't know just yet what I'll do by the end of this year.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> I do need the driver patch with a sapphire rx 480 modded bios with gop. Used DDU and no difference. Device remains with a warning in device manager. Works in linux.


Cause you're using a missed bios not a legit 580 bios.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm not blowing a gasket but.. hearing this.. maybe I'll think harder about just going with a pair of sexy aftermarket R9 290X cards instead of vega, less hassle to deal with... don't know just yet what I'll do by the end of this year.


If you own a 290 now you should already know amd pretty much don't care or try to fix **** for 290s or 390s anymore which is shady and sucks.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> If you own a 290 now you should already know amd pretty much don't care or try to fix **** for 290s or 390s anymore which is shady and sucks.


Exactly what are you going on about? The R9 7700 - 7900, R9 200, R9 300, RX 400 and RX 500 are all covered under the latest Crimson ReLive Driver Package. Which means -ALL- of these cards will both benefit and gain improvements in game speed and game fixes with the driver package, just like all modern cards.

A list of supported video cards is here: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-17.4.3-Release-Notes.aspx

As well I don't have to deal with dicking around with "patches" or anything with drivers.. such an annoyance and headache.. just one more reason to stay away from newer AMD cards.

I can only hope AMD doesn't continue this new "Trend" with the vega cards and new drivers.


----------



## p4block

@jeztur2003

I just modded my 480 BIOS with a GOP driver that doesn't check for legacy integrity, it's really nothing weird. It's the only option for pure uefi users. The card works perfectly fine!

I couldn't be running a 580 BIOS because as far as I know there are no 4GB 480 Nitro+ compatible BIOSes anywhere on the internet just yet.


----------



## bmgjet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> If you own a 290 now you should already know amd pretty much don't care or try to fix **** for 290s or 390s anymore which is shady and sucks.


What are you on about, Still getting improvements on my old 7970.
I think your confused with Nvidia, Havnt seen any improvements on my old 780ti and 980ti is looking the same as well. So much stuff still broken in the driver and where is the promised full DX12 support.


----------



## smoicol

Hello everyone, how do you modify rams on the rx580?
I wanted to try
On rx480 was easy


----------



## smoicol

Hello everyone, how do you modify rams on the rx580?
I wanted to try
On rx480 was easy


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manitox*
> 
> Im scary, i dont know if my XFX RS RX480 with 4 phases VRMS, can handle more time this rx580 sapphire BIOS, the 1411mhz one, max voltage on this bios is 1.22v and i undervolt it -12mv and now my max power draw its 133w in msi after burner..


I'd guess so nevertheless I would wait(?) for or use some lower clocked bioses around 1360-1390Mhz. Depends a lot on the VRM temps, too.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Hello everyone, how do you modify rams on the rx580?
> I wanted to try
> On rx480 was easy


Check page 1. Post your exact model, brand and bios for further reference. Otherwise it's very hard to keep track in this thread (at least for me)

For the record: Here are people who flash their 480s, so if you own a "real" 580 this may or may not work for you. But: I edited an ASUS RX580 Bios with Uber Ram timings, flashed it again onto my ASUS 480 8GB and it worked without any problems. Using 17.4.3 without any driver patches.

@p4block You can edit your bios if you flash to 580 afaik if you try to edit a 480 [email protected] drivers it doesen't work. At least that's what I'm reading from the last answers.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmgjet*
> 
> What are you on about, Still getting improvements on my old 7970.
> I think your confused with Nvidia, Havnt seen any improvements on my old 780ti and 980ti is looking the same as well. So much stuff still broken in the driver and where is the promised full DX12 support.


Guess it's just a freesync thing then I've seen people saying it been over 6 months and it's still not working right. I'm not a fanboy I sold my 970 and got my RX 480s hands down nvidia drivers were better settings always opened and the community is far more helpful and engaged sorry this is my opinion but I'm staying team red just hope drivers and support get better.


----------



## p4block

@mazedmarky

So the wait for a 4GB 580 BIOS just became even harder, ha!


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> @mazedmarky
> 
> So the wait for a 4GB 580 BIOS just became even harder, ha!


I don't mean for my post here to sound offensive to you, but... most people that buy video cards today won't be buying 4GB cards anymore. Espically buying a new card in 2017. That's probably why you're not finding a bios for your 4GB card anywhere yet. Just my thinking. I even have the 8GB version of my 290X card myself. And yes it's important, quite a few AAA titles in 2016/2017 want 5-7 GB of gpu ram, even at 1080p.


----------



## soxfor

After having read the last few pages:

On my end I've also had lower performance (few FPS drop in firestrike) using the MSI RX 580 Gaming X (non-+) 1393/2025 on my MSI RX 480 Gaming X (both 8GB versions).
Upon checking for details using PolarisBiosEditor what I saw is that, despite having an higher TDP limit on the RX 580 bios, both TDC and Power Limit are lower.

Using a few images from GamersNexus and Overclockers, and roughly comparing the cards they do seem to be using the same PCB and components.


----------



## p4block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't mean for my post here to sound offensive to you, but... most people that buy video cards today won't be buying 4GB cards anymore. Espically buying a new card in 2017. That's probably why you're not finding a bios for your 4GB card anywhere yet. Just my thinking. I even have the 8GB version of my 290X card myself. And yes it's important, quite a few AAA titles in 2016/2017 want 5-7 GB of gpu ram, even at 1080p.


I have been able to play DOOM at 4k, modern CoDs also at 4k, Witcher 3 at 1440p (limited by clockspeed by a mile), Wolfenstein TNO at 4k again, and even the infamous Dishonored 2 at 1800p-900p random dynamic res. I hardly play those AAA games you speak of, Ghost recon wildlands is the one that eats vram maybe?

A game that used more than 4GB of vram is badly made period. You'll need to hammer shaders to core-crippling levels or run uncompressed textures that offer no visual quality increase. I know having 8GB is nice, but not worth the extreme price premium in my region, even less when this card is getting thrown out of the window once vega arrives.

Considering the new memory as cache features in vega and intelligent resource swapping I half expect AMD to still offer a 4GB model of it lol


----------



## tweezlednutball

I've flashed my xfx rx480 RS 8GB with the xfx rx580 bios. I've noticed that the bios at power limit +25% is exactly the same as the original bios at 0% power limit. The strange thing about this bios is that I can run my gpu at 1460 mhz (+50) until it gets to the mid 80s celcius then locks up. I even tried upping the highest p state to the highest voltage possible in wattman but still crashed eventually. One thing I did notice tho is I can crank the memory speed right up on this bios and it doesn't seem to cause stability issues.


----------



## smoicol

Hello, I have rx [email protected] 580 msi gaming x, [email protected] is ok, strap ram default, now modify strap ram......But how do you do it?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I don't mean for my post here to sound offensive to you, but... most people that buy video cards today won't be buying 4GB cards anymore. Espically buying a new card in 2017. That's probably why you're not finding a bios for your 4GB card anywhere yet. Just my thinking. I even have the 8GB version of my 290X card myself. And yes it's important, quite a few AAA titles in 2016/2017 want 5-7 GB of gpu ram, even at 1080p.


That's only if you use the "hyper/Ultra/Mega/Over 9000" texture settings. Mirrors Edge Catalyst for instance I couldn't tell a difference between high and Hyper textures. Maybe if I was pixel peeping I could but that's not gameplay. When you don't use obnoxious placebo texture settings it's fairly easy to be under 4gb Vram @ 1080p.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> I have been able to play DOOM at 4k, modern CoDs also at 4k, Witcher 3 at 1440p (limited by clockspeed by a mile), Wolfenstein TNO at 4k again, and even the infamous Dishonored 2 at 1800p-900p random dynamic res. I hardly play those AAA games you speak of, Ghost recon wildlands is the one that eats vram maybe?
> 
> A game that used more than 4GB of vram is badly made period. You'll need to hammer shaders to core-crippling levels or run uncompressed textures that offer no visual quality increase. I know having 8GB is nice, but not worth the extreme price premium in my region, even less when this card is getting thrown out of the window once vega arrives.
> 
> Considering the new memory as cache features in vega and intelligent resource swapping I half expect AMD to still offer a 4GB model of it lol


And.. all these titles.. you say "I've been able to play XXXX" ... you're probably not at 100% maximum ultra settings with every possible option switched on/to max. For one.. that's probably why your vram usage is low, and two.. a single RX 480 has no hope of running these new games maxed out @ 4K, even the newest nvidia cards can't hold 60 FPS minimum figures in any game that exists @ 4K with everything maxed out, even with the fastest intel chips. Not single-card anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> That's only if you use the "hyper/Ultra/Mega/Over 9000" texture settings. Mirrors Edge Catalyst for instance I couldn't tell a difference between high and Hyper textures. Maybe if I was pixel peeping I could but that's not gameplay. When you don't use obnoxious placebo texture settings it's fairly easy to be under 4gb Vram @ 1080p.


That's up to you and personal preferences. -ME- personally.. if I can't run a game 100% maxed out everywhere.. I usually won't bother and wait until I can get a better GPU later.


----------



## kdead1

rx 570 8 gb bios ??


----------



## Jestercore

Which RX 580 have same voltage controller IR3567B like my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB card?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> Which RX 580 have same voltage controller IR3567B like my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB card?


Every AMD card in recent years uses the same controller (IR3567B). You're referring to VRMs which most likely the Nitro and Pulse use the same VRMs just one more VRM phase on the 580.


----------



## nolive721

did some back to back testing last night on my RED DEVIL RX480 which is a good OCer on its own (1450Mhz core 2250Mhz memory) between the standard BIOS which came with the card and the RED DRAGON 580BIOS posted on TUP

I havent messed up with memory timings since I am not comfortable to do so and still unsure what is the actual merit between high Memory like I can achieve already vs agressive timings

benchmark using HEAVEN results attached


----------



## nolive721

and I should have mentioned mt std 480BIOS allows to increase PL by 5% only whereas the 580 can push it by 50%.
all data logging with HWINFO

I am doing some test with my undervolted set-up (1330Mhz core -125mv core voltage 2000Mhz memory) to compare the other scale of both BIOS merits


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weeezy91*
> 
> Asus ROG Strix rx 580 4 Bios:
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS03.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS04.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS05.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 67DFHB.15.50.0.1.AS06.zip 109k .zip file


is there any difference between those bioses? i don't get it and i cant find an explanation. thx for your help!


----------



## Weeezy91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> is there any difference between those bioses? i don't get it and i cant find an explanation. thx for your help!


the bioses from rx 580 are all from the asus website,when use polaris bios editor u can see different tdp,clock states,
DeviceID and so on
was a little bit risky to flash but works flawlessy with that one bios i posted
idk i dont try the others


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Every AMD card in recent years uses the same controller (IR3567B). You're referring to VRMs which most likely the Nitro and Pulse use the same VRMs just one more VRM phase on the 580.


Apparently not. The Nitro 580 uses a different voltage controller, and it only can control 4+1, so 3 phases are doubled.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> Which RX 580 have same voltage controller IR3567B like my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB card?


Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios (flashed on a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB)


----------



## Hwgeek

What do you think? Finally was able to breal into 16,000 on Luxmark 3.1:
http://www.luxmark.info/node/4136


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios


Yes! That what i'm looking for.
Any other BIOS that can fit?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios


i will








but there is no Red Devil with 1355MHz out there. Red Devil should be 1380MHz or 1425MHz for the GS, Red Dragon is 1350MHz.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i will
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but there is no Red Devil with 1355MHz out there. Red Devil should be 1380MHz or 1425MHz for the GS, Red Dragon is 1350MHz.


Actually there are 2 red devil rx 580 (that I'm aware of), "normal" red devil rx 580 and "golden samle" rx 580 (binned gpu), both with "oc" and "silent" bios. The 1355Mhz comes from the "normal" RX 580 "silent" bios


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> ...


That would make sense. If your card is fine with that bios, i might give it a try on my reference. Anyone first?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> That would make sense. If your card is fine with that bios, i might give it a try on my reference. Anyone first?


I do not have a reference RX 480 but be sure to find a bios with the same voltage controller and memory chip (to improve compatibility).


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios (flashed on a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB)


Will keep an eye on it too, got the same card that OC about the same than yours. Thanks for the job


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I do not have a reference RX 480 but be sure to find a bios with the same voltage controller and memory chip (to improve compatibility).


I will be sure. That's the only reason, i didn't try it so far. And i want an original bios on my card.

The IR3567 voltage controller is also used on most custom 480:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-480-graphics-card-roundup,4962-9.html
..so if it works with the nitro, it should work with the reference card as well.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> did some back to back testing last night on my RED DEVIL RX480 which is a good OCer on its own (1450Mhz core 2250Mhz memory) between the standard BIOS which came with the card and the RED DRAGON 580BIOS posted on TUP
> 
> I havent messed up with memory timings since I am not comfortable to do so and still unsure what is the actual merit between high Memory like I can achieve already vs agressive timings
> 
> benchmark using HEAVEN results attached


broke my HEAVEN record with above 1500points via a stable 1475Mhz core OCing using this RED DRAGON 580 BIOS



stable in Project cars as well

all above at the expense of the card fans going full blast, 3 fans can be very loud I tell you.....

I have noticed also lots of memory errors happening.it is also the fact on the 1450Mhz OC with this 580BIOS but I didnt have any with my 480BIOS at the same clocks


----------



## smoicol

I wonder who can help me change strap ram, I can not figure out how to decode, thank you


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Apparently not. The Nitro 580 uses a different voltage controller, and it only can control 4+1, so 3 phases are doubled.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html


That's odd, why switch to a different (4+1) controller for no reason? I should clarify my previous statement though, most higher end AMD GPU have used the IR controller (Hawaii, Fury, 400 series all to my knowledge do), minus the nano using 3564 which is a lower phase 3567 but basically the same. The controller they used is one used on AMD card but not usually on 470/80 and up (afaik)

They're was no need to change anything but the VRMs if they wanted a 6phase design as the normal IR3567B is 6+2phase. Seems like they just went cheaper with the board design vs the Nitro 480 and bulked up the cooler.


----------



## daevy3k

Oh, what the hell. Why does everyone have the 8gb card, lol.

I want a freaking 4gb bios to flash on my rx480!

Modding a 8gb bios does not work, no matter what!


----------



## Hwgeek

what if you open RX 580 8GB model that is very close to your model and you copy all the values to your bios including timings and TDP? just not the 8GB area.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios (flashed on a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB)


I gave it a try.

for anyone who want to try the flash:
"atiflash -fs -p " for any trouble with sub id. adapter nr. is mostly 0, check with atiflash -i.
you should also perform a clean uninstall via setup.exe found in the driver install files.

The Powercolor Red Devil silent bios worked fine with my reference card. But with same clocks it consumes now a lot more power, over 70W more. And therefore, it clocks down a bit, resulting in 250 points less in firestrike.

There is no point in flashing my 480 with this bios. It wasn't a readout error, since the card really did clock down. The Vcore was 1181mV max, which is also weird, wattTool says 1150mV and 2x 6,25mV offset. And it still wouldn't explain where all that power draw came from.

Update:
the high power draw reading is because of "current scale" setting. WattTool can change it from "BE" to "60" (480 ref) and than really anything is back to normal.
but i don't want to do that every time i reboot, so i need another bios.

update2:
bios from the gigabyte gaming works better with my reference 480. correct current scale and no offset, although it delivers even more vcore, up to 1200mV. wattman says 1150mV for the last 3 power states.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191401/191401


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> what if you open RX 580 8GB model that is very close to your model and you copy all the values to your bios including timings and TDP? just not the 8GB area.


There's no point in doing that, the only major benefit to the 580 bios over a modded 480 bios is the extra memory step. If you have a dud 480 you'll still have a dud 480


----------



## mdLive

Almost got my RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8G bricked with that bios - https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191274/191274. Flashing went like a charm and i was even able to play Fallout 4 for ~60 seconds (Ultra [email protected]) but then got just a black screen and after switching to IGP atiflash reported that no adapter present in the system. PC off, recovery bios switched on, then normal boot and recovery bios off before flashing the original rom back


----------



## Mucho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Keep bookmarked my post (http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/2410#post_26036898) to know my progress with Powercolor bios (flashed on a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB)


Hi everybody, I'm using the Powercolor Bios on a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC and it is working.

My Nitro+ OC is cooled with a Corsair H55 and the NZXT Kraken G10 because the stock cooler on the Nitro is really bulls**t.
Even with the H55 the temps on the RX480 Nitro+ OC are much too high. I was able to get it running on 1370/2050 without crashing.

Now with the Powercolor Bios the card runs at 1440/2050, getting the same temps as on the RX480 Bios with 1370/2050

Play ME:A for about 4 hours, no problems or blackscreens.


----------



## Sir Lupus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys, currently I'm trying the *Powercolor Red Devil RX 580 Silent bios* (1355 MHz : https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191274/191274, "normal" RX 580 not the "golden sample" version) on my *Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB*. I know that this sound really weird but this Powercolor card have the same memory chips and voltage controller (http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528579_all.htm) of a Sapphire RX 480 Nitro, and it should be more compatible than the Sapphire RX 580 Nitro bios (since it uses a different voltage controller)... right now I'm testing and everything seems ok... I'll keep you updated with more results!
> .


Hm, interesting.

Tried this Bios and got a black screen when turning on my pc. Like my monitors won't get detected. Tried every port (DVI and HDMI) but no avail. Had this problem with some of the other bios too. The Asus RoG Strixx 580 Bios works fine ( https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191456/191456 ).

Would of course prefer the Powercolor Bios if the chips and controllers are really the same. Not sure why it doesn't work. Any ideas?


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> There's no point in doing that, the only major benefit to the 580 bios over a modded 480 bios is the extra memory step. If you have a dud 480 you'll still have a dud 480


Yup, exact reason I've tried the RX580 bios, for a middle step in memory clocks. Went back since started to get memory errors at the same clocks.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> Yup, exact reason I've tried the RX580 bios, for a middle step in memory clocks. Went back since started to get memory errors at the same clocks.


I tried it, I liked it for video but wasn't impressed with the 570 bios on my 470 otherwise. I just modded my 470 for faster memory and 1325mhz core at way lower voltage to get 570 performance with better power draw.

Sure I might gain 1-3fps being able to clock 1400mhz like the 570, but not worth the increase in heat and power imo


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Lupus*
> 
> Hm, interesting.
> 
> Tried this Bios and got a black screen when turning on my pc. Like my monitors won't get detected. Tried every port (DVI and HDMI) but no avail. Had this problem with some of the other bios too. The Asus RoG Strixx 580 Bios works fine ( https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191456/191456 ).
> 
> Would of course prefer the Powercolor Bios if the chips and controllers are really the same. Not sure why it doesn't work. Any ideas?


Did you flash your bios without any application open? Like GPU-Z, Trixx, ...


----------



## Sir Lupus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Did you flash your bios without any application open? Like GPU-Z, Trixx, ...


I did. Same problem with XFX and MSI Bioses. Just the Asus Strixx one works. Really weird.


----------



## Brave Hunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pavoz*
> 
> So.... used the second one from techpowerup https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191262/sapphire-rx580-8192-170320 since it only has 1411 clock speeds, seems to be ALOT more stable than the 1450 one for my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8Gb, I attached the GPU-Z logs while playing Player unknown Battlegrounds for around 10 minutes
> 
> GPU-ZSensorLog.txt 76k .txt file


Did you manually adjusted the vCore at 1411MHz?? I succesfully flashed the RX580 Nitro+ on my RX480 Nitro+, but the vCore is running too low(1125~1118 mV) at 1411MHz and, because of low vCore, on some games the GPU are crashing.


----------



## Joshwaa

Is there a tool that will make the bios I made for my Powercolor RX 480 8GB Red Devil UEFI? I switched one of my rigs over to windows 10 and now it will not boot if I have the bios switch on my modded bios. Will work fine on stock as it is UEFI.


----------



## p4block

@Joshwaa

You will need to paste a patched gop driver into the gop driver section of your bios and delete some leftovers afterwards


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> Yup, exact reason I've tried the RX580 bios, for a middle step in memory clocks. Went back since started to get memory errors at the same clocks.


yes, thats what my testing is showing as well. clock for clock, I am getting hundreds of memory errors with the 580BIOS and none with my std Powercolor 480 one
its a pity because this 580 BIOS gives me this extra OCing headroom to achieve the 2-3fps I need in some more NVIDIA optimised games

I have tried to increase memory voltage in wattman to 1150mv but it wouldnt fix the memory errors so I guess I am going back to 480Bios now


----------



## Joshwaa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> @Joshwaa
> 
> You will need to paste a patched gop driver into the gop driver section of your bios and delete some leftovers afterwards


Thanks for this. Hopefully I am good enough to pull it off.


----------



## chris89

I find 17.1.2 WHQL has better DX12 & Vulkan Draw Call Performance by as much as 25%... The latest 17.4.3 does best on Single Threaded DX11...


----------



## HaoSs

after more testing, rx480 nitro original bios seems more stable whene it comes to memory OC, at 2070+, 580 bios start to trow memory errors.With 480 bios i'm at 2080 right now and still no errors ( i'm increasing the oc by 5 mhz and do my test in actual 1+ hour gameplay, 10 mhz is not much but my test its not done yet )


----------



## nolive721

it seems lots of you guys confirming these memory errors I am experiencing too.is there a possibility then that the memory controller on the 580cards is actually different from ours 480 owners? or is there something different.

my memory can OC to 2250 on my 480bios without errors, I am going t check the 580Bios with lower clock speeds to see what happens


----------



## HaoSs

they are different for sapphire . if i remember right rx480 has a 5+2 and rx580 has a 4+1 ( that works as a 3+1 x2)

i also seen discussions that the 1342 mhz one has 6 gpu phases, but that's only talk


----------



## nolive721

I see. need to check my powercolor situation then.


----------



## soxfor

@nolive721, exactly, maybe there are changes/improvement to the memory controller and it's running at too low of a voltage for us with the RX580 bios and/or it could be something related with the memory straps.


----------



## nolive721

do you think that whatever memory voltage I am trying to put in Wattman,it has actually no effect? because it is set at 950mV with the red dragon 580Bios and I tried to increase it manually to 1150mV with no change on the memory errors amount
as I said earlier, I am really not comfortable and knowledgeable with GPU memory timings and voltage so sorry if that sounds like a noob question


----------



## HaoSs

because that one controls the voltage of the memory controller


----------



## Vento041

Guys to make the whole 480->580 process easier we should collect all the PCB infos about all RX580.

*Powercolor RX 580 Red Devil*

I'm currently working with a Powercolor Red Devil bios, pcb analysis: http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528579_all.htm (not english, use google translate)

There are 2 Powercolor Red Devil RX580 "Normal" and "Golden Sample", there shouldn't be any pcb difference, GS is just a binned gpu.

*RX 580 Nitro+* (is this the nitro+ limited edition?)

Buildzoid PCB breakdown: https://youtu.be/eaE_6eFaYjs

*Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming* and *MSI RX 580 ARMOR*

I'M REALLY INTRESTED IN THIS PCB, SO IF YOU FIND ANY INFO ABOUT IT PLEASE SHARE! IF YOU BOUGHT THE CARD AND YOU ARE OK ABOUT OPENING IT AND TAKE SOME HIGH QUALITY PHOTOS OF THE PCB I'LL BE REALLY HAPPY.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaoSs*
> 
> because that one controls the voltage of the memory controller


I'm using 925 for imc with uber 2.3 timings at 2020 mhz Samsung ram.

Not sure if going past 2200 is worth it as someone said, it hits the limits of the imc which handles the memory to gpu. A good example is my cpu, 2500k, cannot go past 1900 or so, even using high quality 2133 ddr3 ram, even if timings are very relaxed. In the case of my cpu, running vccsa/vccio higher past a point makes it even unstable at 1866.

So with imc limits all you can do is run lower speeds less overclock but better timings.

Perhaps the 580 bios also is harder on the imc, using a lower latency for the bus itself?

Just keep in mind that on 480/580, uber 2.3 at 2000 gets 220gb approx in oclmembench and aida64 which you would need 2250+ to get with stock timings. In the first post you can see he saw increases in games and benchmarks. Just think of timing as reducing the extra junk that is wasted signaling.


----------



## generaleramon

Reference RX480 to RX580 Conversion V2.0 with no VRM Overheat

ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.zip 408k .zip file


MOD.rom is the bios i'am using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB.
GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz



ps. DisplayPorts not tested... sorry


----------



## Y0shi

@generaleramon
With this modded BIOS, are all display outputs working? With the sapphire there was one non-working DisplayPort...


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @generaleramon
> With this modded BIOS, are all display outputs working? With the sapphire there was one non-working DisplayPort...


i can't test the DisplayPort... sorry


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Reference RX480 to RX580 Conversion V2.0 with no VRM Overheat
> 
> ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.zip 408k .zip file
> 
> 
> MOD.rom is the bios i'am using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB.
> GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ps. DisplayPorts not tested... sorry


Have you noticed anything better about it on your Reference XFX RX 480? That's awesome you have reference... did you get another card? Is that the one with the backplate the XXX Backplate RX 480?

I'll try one your your Ready-to-go rx480 to rx580 bios... I wanna get better performance than my RX 480 bios... 1,416Mhz core / 2,188Mhz memory is what I can run maybe a little faster on my RX 480... Basically the RX 580 65288 spot needs higher voltage allowance... like rather than 1.219v.. 1.244v or something ... since 65288 has issues at 1500mhz... I think it may be the same voltage as RX 480?

Maybe it's a limitation of the 6-pin since it's 250 watts at 1,416Mhz to the core that is... Input is way less see that's something we aren't quite getting... It's input is like for instance a card that uses 1/2 the power the core is receiving since new-tech low voltage high current conversion... and all haha


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Reference RX480 to RX580 Conversion V2.0 with no VRM Overheat
> 
> ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.zip 408k .zip file
> 
> 
> MOD.rom is the bios i'am using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB.
> GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz
> 
> ps. DisplayPorts not tested... sorry


Hi, how did you stop or disable vrm overheat?
My xfx rs rx480 8gb doesn't report vrm temperatures with any 480 or 580 bios, so I wonder if I could apply this to the powercolor red dragon 580 rom, which works best on my card


----------



## generaleramon

Sorry,no magic. the bios itself is really good for reference cards. The VDDC/VRM Tuning is perfect like in the RX480.
i only want to share what i found


----------



## MarbleX1980

@generaleramon

In reply to: Reference RX480 to RX580 Conversion V2.0 with no VRM Overheat

My Displayports (PowerColor "Red Devil" RX480 8GB) are broken for me with this one. System boots without screen output. Only unplugging and plugging the DP back in after windows has loaded gives me display output.

EDIT: I am currently testing the 1355MHz PowerColor RX 580 BIOS from here. Seems stable so far.


----------



## andypc2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Polaris Bios Editing RX580/570/560/RX480/470/460
> Last update: 20/04/17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 16.9.1+ Drivers Allow modded Bios
> 16.12.1+ Drivers BLOCK modded Bios > Use Atikmdag - Patcher
> 17.4.3+ Drivers Allow modded Bios
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RX480 > RX580 Conversion
> 
> 
> 
> Under Costruction!
> -Flashed my Reference XFX RX480 8GB with the Sapphire RX580 Bios. It Works. More testing needed
> -Editing RX580 bios with Polaris Bios Editor = Multicolor crash in Windows load screen
> -Manual edit with hex editor + fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader Solved
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polaris Bios Editor
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v 1.4
> 
> 
> 
> -Not my work - GitHub/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor.
> -*Elpida/Micron memory not compatible ( See "How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values" section for manual hex edit).* Use Hawaii Bios Reader to fix the checksum.
> -6528x are EVV Voltages, Manually input a value in mV to force a specific voltage.
> -Memory Voltage is the Memory-Controller Voltage (VDDCI- AUX Voltage in older cards).
> *Download Polaris Bios Editor 1.4 Download*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: v 1.4.1 with Elpida Support
> 
> 
> 
> *Download Polaris Bios Editor 1.4.1 Download*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Polaris Memory Straps List / Vram HEX List
> 
> 
> 
> Strap end 1250MHz (48 E8 01) , Range = 1126-1250MHz
> Strap end 1375MHz (1C 19 02) , Range = 1251-1375MHz
> Strap end 1500MHz (F0 49 02) , Range = 1376-1500MHz
> Strap end 1625MHz (C4 7A 02) , Range = 1501-1625MHz
> Strap end 1750MHZ (98 AB 02) , Range = 1626-1750MHz
> Strap end 2000MHZ (40 0D 03) , Range = 1751-2000MHz+
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Sapphire RX480 8GB Timings (Samsung)
> 
> 
> 
> 48 E8 01 00 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14
> 1C 19 02 00 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15
> F0 49 02 00 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16
> C4 7A 02 00 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17
> 98 AB 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17
> 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference RX480 4GB Timings (SAMSUNG)
> 
> 
> 
> 250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C 11 0B 2057 09 080DC 36 00 10 02 04 20 021011420A A8800A 000000 00004 03 08 09 16 0D 0E 0E
> 600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520 24 19 4057 0B 0B16C 55 10 30 02 26 40 03A051420C A8800A 000000 00009 06 11 14 35 14 17 10
> 900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E730 36 25 8057 0B 0F9D8 60 20 50 02 48 50 05A091420D A8800A 000000 0000D 08 19 1E 50 1B 1E 12
> 1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C0008B5 36 29 9057 0B 101FC 79 20 50 04 48 60 0620A14206 A8900A 000000 0000E 09 1C 21 59 1D 20 13
> 1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029BD 47 2F A057 0C 11234 85 30 60 04 6A 60 06A0C14206 A8900A 000000 00010 0A 20 26 65 20 24 14
> 1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004AC5 48 34 B057 0C 12A68 80 30 70 04 6A 70 0720E14207 A8900A 000000 00012 0B 23 2A 70 22 27 14
> 1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD 59 3A C057 0D 13AA0 9B 40 70 04 8C 70 07A0014207 A8900A 002000 00014 0D 27 2E 7B 25 2B 15
> 1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD51 5A 3E C057 0E 142D4 A6 40 80 04 8C 70 0030114207 A8900A 003000 00015 0E 2A 31 86 27 2E 16
> 1625 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE59 6B 44 D057 0F 1531C B2 40 90 04 AE 70 00B0314207 A8900A 003000 00017 0F 2E 36 92 2A 32 17
> 1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C001062 6C 49 D057 10 16B50 BD 50 90 04 AE 70 0140514207 A8900A 003000 00019 11 31 39 9D 2C 36 17
> 1900 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A 7D 4F E057 11 17B98 CA 50 A0 04 C0 70 11C0714207 A8900A 003000 0001B 11 35 3F AA 2F 3A 18
> 2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE 7D 53 F057 11 183BC D3 50 B0 04 C0 70 1240814207 A8900A 003000 0001C 12 38 42 B3 31 3C 19
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sapphire RX 480 Nitro OC 4GB Timings (Hynix/Elpida)
> 
> 
> 
> H5GC4H24AJR (ID 01 Hynix)
> EDW4032BABG (ID 02 Elpida)
> 
> A6BB-A826 Block
> 
> 48 E8 01 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 FF 1C 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 4A B4 07 00 48 C5 00 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 31 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 AE 8A 84 08 00 48 C6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F CB D4 08 00 4A E6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 CB 44 09 00 4A E6 00 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 CD D5 0A 00 4C 06 01 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 40 0D 03 01 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E CF 56 0C 00 4E 26 01 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17
> 
> A8F7-AA62 Block
> 
> 48 E8 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 59 32 70 55 0E 12 AD 8A 14 05 00 68 C3 00 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 04 C0 13 0E 20 25 51 24 2E 13 1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 6A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 95 05 00 6A E4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 04 C0 15 10 23 28 59 28 33 15 A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 6A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 05 00 6A E4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 04 C0 16 11 24 29 5C 29 35 15 F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 15 06 00 6A E4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 04 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15 C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16 98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 7D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 16 07 00 6C 07 01 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 00 AB 03 00 04 C0 1B 16 2C 31 71 31 3F 17 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 18 F7 7E 4F D0 55 12 19 46 50 17 08 00 6C 07 01 1D 0C 14 20 FA 89 80 AC 03 00 04 C0 1E 19 32 37 81 36 47 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Reference Sapphire RX470 Timings (Hynix/Elpida)
> 
> 
> 
> H5GC4H24AJR (ID 01 HYNIX)
> EDW4032BABG (ID 02 ELPIDA)
> 
> A5AD-A818 Block
> 1250-2000Mhz
> 
> 48 E8 01 *01* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 FF 1C 00 8C C5 58 34 60 55 0F 0F 2C 4A B4 07 00 48 C5 00 5C 0F 14 20 5A 89 00 A0 00 00 31 20 12 0D 23 28 7B 22 2D 13 1C 19 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE CD 59 39 80 55 11 11 AE 8A 84 08 00 48 C6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 14 0F 26 2B 88 25 2F 15 A4 2C 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3B 80 55 11 11 2F CB D4 08 00 4A E6 00 6C 00 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 27 2D 8D 26 30 15 F0 49 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3D 90 55 11 12 30 CB 44 09 00 4A E6 00 74 01 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 15 0F 29 2F 94 27 31 16 C4 7A 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 10 DE 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B7 8C 45 0A 00 4C 06 01 75 04 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 18 11 2D 34 A4 2A 38 16 98 AB 02 01 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 48 90 55 13 13 39 CD D5 0A 00 4C 06 01 7D 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 19 12 30 37 AD 2C 3A 17 40 0D 03 01 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 80 55 15 13 3E CF 56 0C 00 4E 26 01 7E 05 14 20 6A 89 00 A0 02 00 31 20 1C 14 38 40 C5 30 3F 17
> 
> A8E9-AA54 Block
> 1250-2000Mhz
> 
> 48 E8 01 *02* 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 59 32 70 55 0E 12 AD 8A 14 05 00 68 C3 00 64 0F 14 20 BA 89 80 A7 00 00 04 C0 13 0E 20 25 51 24 2E 13 1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 6A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 95 05 00 6A E4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 04 C0 15 10 23 28 59 28 33 15 A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 6A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 05 00 6A E4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 04 C0 16 11 24 29 5C 29 35 15 F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 6B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 15 06 00 6A E4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 04 C0 17 12 26 2B 61 2B 37 15 C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 7C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 96 06 00 6C 06 01 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 04 C0 19 14 29 2E 69 2E 3B 16 98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 7D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 16 07 00 6C 07 01 0C 08 14 20 FA 89 00 AB 03 00 04 C0 1B 16 2C 31 71 31 3F 17 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 18 F7 7E 4F D0 55 12 19 46 50 17 08 00 6C 07 01 1D 0C 14 20 FA 89 80 AC 03 00 04 C0 1E 19 32 37 81 36 47 18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Sapphire RX 480 Nitro 8GB 1750Mhz (Micron)
> 
> 
> 
> Samsung K4G80325FB
> Frequency|ID|Latency
> 48 E8 01 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 4A 49 49 37 B0 57 0C 12 29 4A 94 08 00 46 A7 00 72 0E 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 00 00 00 00 13 0B 25 2D 89 25 2A 14 1250Mhz
> 1C 19 02 01 33 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 8C 51 5A 3D C0 57 0D 13 2D CB 74 09 00 48 C7 00 7A 00 14 20 7A 89 00 A0 02 00 00 00 15 0D 29 31 97 28 2E 15 1375Mhz
> F0 49 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 AD 59 5B 41 C0 57 0E 14 B0 0B 45 0A 00 68 C7 00 03 01 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 17 0E 2B 34 A4 2A 31 16 1500Mhz
> C4 7A 02 01 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 CE 61 6C 47 D0 57 0F 15 B4 8C 25 0B 00 6A E7 00 0B 03 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 19 0F 2F 39 B2 2D 35 17 1625Mhz
> 98 AB 02 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 10 6A 6D 4D D0 57 10 16 B9 0D 06 0C 00 6A E7 00 14 05 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1B 11 33 3D C0 30 3A 17 1750Mhz
> 40 0D 03 01 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19 2000Mhz
> 
> Micron MT51J256M32HF
> Frequency|ID|Latency
> 48 E8 01 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 49 32 70 55 0E 12 AE 8A 94 08 00 66 A3 00 64 00 14 20 BA 89 00 A8 02 00 00 00 13 0E 20 25 89 24 2F 13 1250Mhz
> 1C 19 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 5A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 75 09 00 68 C4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 00 00 15 10 23 28 97 28 33 15 1375Mhz
> A4 2C 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 5A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 09 00 68 C4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 00 00 16 11 24 29 9C 29 35 15 1425Mhz
> F0 49 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 5B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 45 0A 00 68 C4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 00 17 12 26 2B A4 2B 37 15 1500Mhz
> C4 7A 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 6C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 26 0B 00 6A E6 00 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 00 00 19 14 29 2E B2 2E 3B 16 1625Mhz
> 98 AB 02 02 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17 1750Mhz
> 6C DC 02 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1D 17 2F 35 CE 34 44 18 1875Mhz
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 2000Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader / Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.
> 
> Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)
> 
> Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
> 
> a446 : is the start adress
> 0753 : is the lenght
> 
> At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model /s supported by the bios :
> 
> only K4G80325FB (Samsung) in this case, so the memID in the straps wll be 00
> 
> Example of a 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported
> 
> 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.
> 
> Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Radeon MemoryInfo
> 
> 
> 
> Radeon MemoryInfo
> This utility for AMD graphics cards will tell you which memory chips are installed on your card. So no need to take apart your cooler and visually inspect it to find out whether the memory is Samsung, Hynix or Elpida.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RX580/480 Performance Timings
> 
> 
> 
> ---Samsung Memory---
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Uber-Mix Extreme v2.3
> 
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001011333DC0303A17
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> ~236GB/s (~214GB/s Stock) +10% (OclMemBench)
> 1500 - 1625 - 2000 straps Mix
> No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv) / Core @1350Mhz
> Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal,ecc ecc
> 
> Stock 2000Mhz Strap = ~49fps
> Uber-Mix Extreme = ~53fps
> +10% bandwidth = +8% fps
> (The Witcher 3 Blood&Wine)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Uber-Mix Light (OLD)
> 
> 
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 
> A less "Extreme" Uber-Mix for 2125-2150Mhz Mem OC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1750/2000Mhz Mix Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> + 6-7 GB/s (OclMemBench)
> 
> [email protected](950mv) 0 EDC errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: 1625/2000Mhz Mix Timings
> 
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> + 10-12 GB/s (OclMemBench)
> 
> [email protected](950mv) 0 EDC errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: RX480 Memory Scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polaris need a lot of Bandwidth! Even at low Core clock.
> Scaling only start to slow down with 2100Mhz memory (230+GB/s) and 1100Mhz core.
> 1350-1100-800Mhz core
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Memory OC - EDC Errors monitoring using HWiNFO
> 
> 
> 
> *Download HWiNFO*
> 
> 
> 
> The value is shown as "GPU Memory Errors", it counts errors only when the GPU is under load(3D).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CUINFO v1.7
> 
> 
> 
> CUINFO v1.7
> compute unit configuration reader
> 
> DISCLAIMER
> THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS" WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND.
> IN NO EVENT SHALL AUTHOR, OR ANY PERSON BE LIABLE FOR ANY LOSS,
> EXPENSE OR DAMAGE, OF ANY TYPE OR NATURE ARISING OUT OF THE USE
> OF, OR INABILITY TO USE THIS SOFTWARE OR PROGRAM, INCLUDING,
> BUT NOT LIMITED TO, CLAIMS, SUITS OR CAUSES OF ACTION INVOLVING
> ALLEGED INFRINGEMENT OF COPYRIGHTS, PATENTS, OR TRADE SECRETS.
> 
> This tool can be used to read information about active and disabled CU units in Hawaii, Tonga, Fiji and Ellesmere.
> Tool is based on public sources with some amount of guess-work. Any data interpretations are not official.
> 
> Memory Info tool is still required to run cuinfo.
> 
> CUinfo v1.7:
> http://rgho.st/862wsGgdx
> mirror:
> https://cloud.mail.ru/public/FnpE/gn1b4GH7p
> 
> Download it and unzip into Memory info's folder. This tool uses DLLs from Memory info package for direct access to HW. Elevated privileges required because of that. This tool is not a virus and is not malicious in any kind. Tools may crash just like Memory info do if you don't have compatible graphics card, run it at limited user account and so on. Windows 8 compatibility is limited to ULPS-disabled configurations. Windows 10 compatibility is unknown.
> 
> Make sure no single 3D application is running while trying this tool!
> 
> If you've got the files from untrusted source, please check exe's SHA1 hash to make sure it wasn't altered:
> 
> ed57970eb33471f2e3fc1d11624824e19464a2a1 cuinfo_ver17.zip
> 
> 5a94c52a08d4421846de48750edf3c51d16e664b cuinfo17.exe
> d1b79dca54889adbe67ba3613f787c7c56e0fec3 cuinfo.txt
> 
> What's new:
> v1.7:
> + basic support for RX480/RX470 (Ellesmere) cards.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: My Hybrid AC/LC RX480
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modded Sapphire RX480 8GB with Corsair H70 as Cooler. I have used the AM3 adapter and drilled new holes(53.5x53.5mm).
> 
> Water OC Results:
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> [email protected]
> Ram [email protected] 1625Mhz Timings on 2Ghz Strap NO EDC Errors
> Max Temp 50-55°
> 
> Faster than a 390X but Lower Power Consumption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Info
> 
> 
> 
> -The VRM mosfets (MDU1511 and MDU1514 on the reference board) are perfectly fine even at 100°C. They are only slightly less efficient at high temperatures. At some point there might be problems because the whole PCB heats up and not all components/ICs are fine with such high temperatures. So removing the heat at its source is the most efficient thing to do.
> -Low Temp Help a lot with this cards. Water <50° for High Overclocks and low voltages / Air(Reference Blower) 70-75°
> -Idle <0.7V is not possible via Bios mod. Only using negative offset in MSI AB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Downloads
> 
> 
> 
> HxD Hex Editor
> 
> Unlocked BIOS for RX 480 (1.40 Volt, 225 W TDP)
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU)
> 
> ATOMBIOSReader.zip 75k .zip file
> 
> 
> BIOS AMD RX480 8GB
> 
> ReferenceAMDRX4808GB.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX RX480 1328Mhz 8GB
> 
> ReferenceXFXRX4801328MhzCore8GB.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Reference RX470 4GB 1500/1625 Timings MOD
> 
> OCL Membench
> 
> OCLMembench.zip 173k .zip file
> 
> 
> ATIFlash2.74
> 
> ATIFlash2.74.zip 1214k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Make backup of original bios on video card
> Warning: Using modded bios will void your warranty (if card has one). I accept no responsibility for damage from using this information. All efforts are being made to double check information but there maybe errors.


you could add this to it
its all the links to the bios on the rx580

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Sorry,no magic. the bios itself is really good for reference cards. The VDDC/VRM Tuning is perfect like in the RX480.
> i only want to share what i found


Oh yeah I recall on the 7950 using different bios gives you different vrm temperatures. Maybe this is why the msi and sapphire 580 bios doesn't work well on my card but powercolor does


----------



## Y0shi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Reference RX480 to RX580 Conversion V2.0 with no VRM Overheat
> 
> ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.zip 408k .zip file
> 
> 
> MOD.rom is the bios i'am using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB.
> GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> ps. DisplayPorts not tested... sorry


I tested it. All 3 DisplayPorts work fine


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Performance gains? it's now performing as RX 570 Nitro, it's just an OC from 1260Mhz to 1340Mhz lol.
> it's gets hotter, and why would I need to patch the driver if it thinks I have RX 570? it's not like I have edited the Bios.
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19377822
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/details/259m2
> 
> GPU-Z log during Benchmark:
> https://ufile.io/cfq3t


If you were wondering- today I flashed back to original bios to test , this is my stock original bios Score in TIME SPY at same Frequency: 1340C/1750M:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19506284

moreover, I just replaced the Thermal past to MX4 and got ~10C lover temp


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys to make the whole 480->580 process easier we should collect all the PCB infos about all RX580.
> *Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming*


i used the "Gaming Bios" from a Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming with 1340MHz "stock". Works like a bios update for the reference 480, no issues. Gives 1200mV without offset.


----------



## generaleramon

@andypc2013

the link is now in the RX480>RX580 Conversion section








thanks for your suggestion


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i used the "Gaming Bios" from a Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming with 1340MHz "stock". Works like a bios update for the reference 480, no issues. Gives 1200mV without offset.


Thank you for your testing btw I was talking about PCB infos (so which memory chips has that 580, which vrms, which voltage controller, how many phases, how many "real" phases, ... ...)


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Thank you for your testing btw I was talking about PCB infos (so which memory chips has that 580, which vrms, which voltage controller, how many phases, how many "real" phases, ... ...)


if someone post some infos i'll add it in the first post


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> if someone post some infos i'll add it in the first post


Buildzoid's GPU PCB breakdown youtube playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpS0n7xxSadXWGk02NMCMLuav8vjxqvmA. There you can find the PCB analysis of almost every RX 480 and the Nitro RX 580 (the only RX 580 analyzed by Buildzoid as today). Also that link is automatically updated when buildzoid review a new card.

Powercolor Red Devil RX 580, "Normal" and "Golden Sample" (binned gpu): http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528579_all.htm (use google translate)


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Thank you for your testing btw I was talking about PCB infos (so which memory chips has that 580, which vrms, which voltage controller, how many phases, how many "real" phases, ... ...)


according to pbe 1.4.1 the gigabyte gaming bios only supports the good old Samsung K4G... Vram Chips
the IR3567B is supported, all readings as they should be; temperatures normal.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Buildzoid's GPU PCB breakdown youtube playlist: https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLpS0n7xxSadXWGk02NMCMLuav8vjxqvmA. There you can find the PCB analysis of almost every RX 480 and the Nitro RX 580 (the only RX 580 analyzed by Buildzoid as today). Also that link is automatically updated when buildzoid review a new card.
> 
> Powercolor Red Devil RX 580, "Normal" and "Golden Sample" (binned gpu): http://news.mydrivers.com/1/528/528579_all.htm (use google translate)


Lol he had the same reaction I did to the voltage controller they used on the nitro 580. I still can't figure out why they didn't just take the original design and put the new phases and better cooler on. The IR controller is a WAY better controller. Yes we get higher amps still, but ugh.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Oh yeah I recall on the 7950 using different bios gives you different vrm temperatures. Maybe this is why the msi and sapphire 580 bios doesn't work well on my card but powercolor does


So are you using @generaleramon 580 to 480 conversion bios? What's the BIOS based on? Powercolor? Which bios are you running? Is it working well... ? Sorry for all the questions.


----------



## andypc2013

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @andypc2013
> 
> the link is now in the RX480>RX580 Conversion section
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for your suggestion










brill thanks


----------



## robnitro

*Power analysis of 12v pci-e vs reading.*

I took some readings with my DC clamp on ammeter on the +12v (yellow) wires that go to the 8 pin pci-e connector on my XFX RX 480 RS.

Both the 480 and 580 powercolor red dragon bioses read the same current in 3dmark firestrike same fps results, despite my 480 bios saying 140-150w and the powercolor saying 170w. In the same test using the sapphire and MSI roms, it was saying more. Odd right, different settings for sensors.

So what is the real wattage, I wanted to know. I took current readings at different wattages to guess what is real. Of course I can't read the power coming from the pcie slot, but that is usually at most 5 amperes or 60 watts (5a x 12v=60w).
Readings of powercolor rx580 bios at PCI-e power connector- not including pcie slot power
Amps/ Watts on hwinfo/ calculated watts using 12v / watts on pci slot (?)

6.2a/ 90w/ 74.4w / 15.6
7a/ 110w/ 84 / 26
8.2a / 124w/ 98.5 / 25.5
9.0a/ 138w/ 108 / 30
10a/ 159w/ 120 / 29
10.5a/ 165w/ 126 / 39
11a/ 173w / 132 / 41

So pretty much it seems accurate at higher levels, 1 amp is 12 watts and it goes up that way all the way. Scaling is correct. But we don't take into account The pcie slot power use which can be up to 5 amps/60 watts.

That is around 20-40 watts it seems. I would guess that some cards use less or more, depending on phases. Maybe that is why the MSI bios reads way too high, it's calculating using different estimations? Who knows.


----------



## chris89

I'm trying the reference 580 to 480 conversion bios and get freezing and eventual black screen on reference rx 480. Is the bios using less voltage than normal? I'll see what I can do to make it work if possible... I see like 1137 I think in 65288 spot... that means it runs at less voltage? I think the issue is the card needs more core voltage for stability... As soon as I open AMD Settings it'll freeze a couple of times and black screen.


----------



## robnitro

I set that spot to be 1200, 1310mhz cause my card is a crap over clocker.
I'm not using that bios though because it didn't do as well in benches.

I don't know why that one was set low, i don't think all cards can do above 1300 at that voltage.
1.137 on my card can only do around 1250


----------



## Y0shi

@generaleramon
Is there a way to slow down the cooler a bit but keep the speed? In comparison to the RX480 stock BIOS the modded one is really really loud...


----------



## chris89

Well I just thought this may be helpful for some having issues with RX 580 bios on RX 480. I made a 580 rom which is based directly on the Original Ellesmere.rom on the Reference RX 480 8GB.

Thanks @generaleramon I used the GV-580-Gaming-8GB rom.

I noticed the main difference is the 580 is running at way less voltage than the 480... Cooler maybe? Yes but the 480 has issues at this low of voltage. Like 950mv core at load. When on the 480 bios 65288 meant 1250mv on the big end. I'll be working on a bios to get this to work. I'll have to look over my Tonga usVddcOffsets to determine the stock voltage steps of each voltage 65288, 65287 etc. Will LYK.









This data is Tonga related stock values but see as we can see .. State 0 is 0 offset... state 1 - 6 is -25mv and state 7 is -50mv... the stock tonga Vddci was 1175mv... I'll need to do some thinking over on this one to determine what will work for Polaris ... gotta fill in the blanks without AtomBiosReader... Unless it's working now? not likely

1)A65C - 0000 - 0
2)A667 - E6 FF - 65510 - 65282 = -25mv
3)A672 - E6 FF - 65510 - 65283 = -25mv
4)A67D - E6 FF - 65510 - 62584 = -25mv
5)A688 - E6 FF - 65510 - 65285 = -25mv
6)A693 - E6 FF - 65510 - 65286 = -25mv
7)A69E - E6 FF - 65510 - 65287 = -25mv
8)A6A9 - CD FF - 65485 - 65288 = -50mv
*CD FF is -51 (Real Value -50 offset)
E6 FF is -26 (Real Value -25 offset)*


----------



## sinsinger77

Hiya folks,

I was able to flash my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8gb to the MSI RX 580 bios (1393/2025 clocks) that's been shared here. The flash was successful and thus far everything seems to be working fine and temperatures have been hovering around 67 degrees (give or take a few) while gaming. With that said, I did receive one error/blue screen while playing FFXIV (for about an hour or so), the error was: "Thread Stuck in Device Driver". I am unsure if this is related to the flash or the current 17.4.3 drivers.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @generaleramon
> Is there a way to slow down the cooler a bit but keep the speed? In comparison to the RX480 stock BIOS the modded one is really really loud...


Just change the max fan speed using the polaris bios editor. Reference stock is 2200rpm. I use 3200rpm


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Hiya folks,
> 
> I was able to flash my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8gb to the MSI RX 580 bios (1393/2025 clocks) that's been shared here. The flash was successful and thus far everything seems to be working fine and temperatures have been hovering around 67 degrees (give or take a few) while gaming. With that said, I did receive one error/blue screen while playing FFXIV (for about an hour or so), the error was: "Thread Stuck in Device Driver". I am unsure if this is related to the flash or the current 17.4.3 drivers.


Try +12-25mv on the core and lower you mem to 2000mhz.


----------



## OhGodAGirl

Just figured I'd chuck a few links here relevant to you guys:

OhGodATool - lets you edit PowerPlay in the VBIOS, or in the kernel's pp_table. You can edit clock, memory or voltage tables.

OhGodADecode - decodes an entire timing 'strap'. You know, the format of the timing values stored in hexadecimal. Has R9 support!

OhGodACsumFixer - corrects the checksum which is changed whenever you edit the straps.

OhGodATool and OhGodADecode are *LINUX ONLY.* OhGodACsumFixer is for both Windows and Linux.

Hopefully it helps out; saw no one has mentioned it, so figured I'd drop this in. It's heavily used in the mining community, and will be heavily updated as a result.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm trying the reference 580 to 480 conversion bios and get freezing and eventual black screen on reference rx 480. Is the bios using less voltage than normal? I'll see what I can do to make it work if possible... I see like 1137 I think in 65288 spot... that means it runs at less voltage? I think the issue is the card needs more core voltage for stability... As soon as I open AMD Settings it'll freeze a couple of times and black screen.


Sorry, my card can do [email protected] but i see that is not common. I will increase the voltages


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Try +12-25mv on the core and lower you mem to 2000mhz.


I apologize for my ignorance on this as I am a bit new to this kind of editing generaleramon, but would you recommend just using afterburner or using the bios editing utility in your original post to edit the RX580 bios?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Sorry, my card can do [email protected] but i see that is not common. I will increase the voltages


Well as I expected I have an unusual issue with the motherboard running AMD Opteron 1389. The gigabyte ga-880gm-ud2h_v1.4, which is only said to work with 16GB max.

I can run it fine with 2x modules of 8gb each (16gb). However when using 4 x modules 8gb for (32gb) it driver crash the graphics driver... Isn't that strange?

I edited the timings but will mess with it more until I fix it or don't haha... My card can do the same likely... It runs 1,416mhz on 65288 .. normally 1.15-1.219v up to 1.244v if needed on unlimited power limit.

So yeah haha it's a System issue or Incompatibility... Often want to blame the GPU when it's the AMD 880G chipset putting up a fuss about 32GB Ram installed. It's the memory timings I'm sure of that but it's extra fussy on memory timings with 4 x 8gb modules installed... timings that work on 2 x modules don't on 4 x modules... As far as what timings work... I have yet know that.. maybe none work haha

Know any tweaks or advice on this... LMK


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> I apologize for my ignorance on this as I am a bit new to this kind of editing generaleramon, but would you recommend just using afterburner or using the bios editing utility in your original post to edit the RX580 bios?


use afterburner to find your stable voltage, than you edit the bios








or try to change the voltages in Wattman. The voltages you see is the same the card is using,no offset like in afterburner(if you use an offset you don't really know the base voltage beacuse of vdrop ecc ecc). When you find you stable voltages you just have to put them in the bios.


----------



## generaleramon

ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.1.zip 517k .zip file


MODv2.1.rom is the same a MOD.rom but :
-Core voltage is higher / [email protected]
-Max fan speed is 2500rpm
-Mem Clock is 2000Mhz

MOD.rom is the bios i'm using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB
-Low Voltages / [email protected]
-High DPMs tuned for max performance in case of throttling
-Max fan speed is 3200rpm
-Mem Clock is 2100Mhz
-UberMix v2.3 Timings
-TDP is 165-170W
-1.200v Wattman Limit
-85°C Max Temp / 75°C Target Temp

GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz, Reference RX480 compatible
-Stock RX580 clocks / voltages
-Max fan speed is 3000rpm
-Stock RX480-580 Timings
-TDP is 145-150W
Try this if you have problems

@Y0shi


----------



## aditya007374

Can you please tweak the Nitro 570 bios to have tight timings in 1750+ Strap?

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191336/191336

My card has Hynix chips.


----------



## chris89

So I fixed the memory issue... Just needed to add some voltage to the CPU NB... Integrated memory controller for 32GB stability. This is 580 Bios on 480 stock settings. I'll compare and see if 580 bios performs differently regardless of clocks.


----------



## daevy3k

Okay AMD, I just give up.

I've been fiddling around with editing my card's BIOS since I bought it.

I spent hours and hours in fine tuning my bios and testing, testing and testing.

The result is that I just lost time. We all know the problems with the stock settings, the two memory states, the ram that bugs with 2 monitors, we have to patch the drivers because they're stupid AND NOW I'm locked with a voltage of 1150mv, no matter what. I was using [email protected]

WHATEVER, amd. Okay.

It was perfect, I was using the uber timings and 2100mhz for the memory and the results were pretty good, I was satisfied. But it was only for the benchmarks, I guess. Testing, testing and testing, the card was perfect, no memory errors etc.

Long story short : I only used benchmarks on my card in the last weeks because I have no time to play. I didn't actually play games, I only run Dark Souls 3 every once in a while.

I've been struggling to get 60fps in this game, but I was pretty sure it was game's fault, as lowering details and resolution would always get me 50-55fps. I was, okay, it's probably game's fault. Well, guess what, it's not. With stock bios runs PERFECTLY.

The frame rate drop was caused by a game's memory leak. In fact, I couldn't play it without using the page file as a virtual ram, because the game wouldn't start with "just" 8gbs of ram. AND I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUG OF THE GAME. It makes sense that I lose fps because the page file is way slower than the RAM.

I just couldn't find any info about this problem anywhere.

So I spent more than 60 hours playing @ 50-55fps accross the months with that utterly disturbing micro-stuttering with more than capable hardware for the game.

So, this was the last drop, AMD. You won, I'm going back to stock bios. That's what you wanted us to do since you added the signature check.

I'll just give it the last chance when I'll find a suitable RX580 4gb bios so that I should work like a "stock" bios.


----------



## Karunious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> MOD.rom is the bios i'm using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB
> -Low Voltages / [email protected]
> -High DPMs tuned for max performance in case of throttling
> -Max fan speed is 3200rpm
> -Mem Clock is 2100Mhz
> -UberMix v2.3 Timings
> -TDP is 165-170W
> -1.200v Wattman Limit
> -85°C Max Temp / 75°C Target Temp
> 
> @Y0shi


Wanted to personally thank you @generaleramon as I flashed the MOD.rom file with my own Reference XFX RX480 8GB (maybe we have the same card, I've got the RX-480M8BFA6 1288MHz edition.)

It's running extremely well, no errors so far and going from stock speeds to the 580 + tighter memory timings is great so far.

Cooling is working well. It was already modded with an Accelero Mono Plus. In Valley 4.0 it's running the card at 70-71 degrees steady (picture from Watttool, 10 minutes running Heaven). Also a GPGPU run for the sake of it:



Will keep an eye on it for a couple of days (test a few games as well) but otherwise a successful RX480 > RX580 conversion here.


----------



## xxanderx

Hi, everybody.
Is anyone have BIOS from Sapphire RX 580 Pulse 8G with Micron memory?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Okay AMD, I just give up.
> 
> I've been fiddling around with editing my card's BIOS since I bought it.
> 
> I spent hours and hours in fine tuning my bios and testing, testing and testing.
> 
> The result is that I just lost time. We all know the problems with the stock settings, the two memory states, the ram that bugs with 2 monitors, we have to patch the drivers because they're stupid AND NOW I'm locked with a voltage of 1150mv, no matter what. I was using [email protected]
> 
> WHATEVER, amd. Okay.
> 
> It was perfect, I was using the uber timings and 2100mhz for the memory and the results were pretty good, I was satisfied. But it was only for the benchmarks, I guess. Testing, testing and testing, the card was perfect, no memory errors etc.
> 
> Long story short : I only used benchmarks on my card in the last weeks because I have no time to play. I didn't actually play games, I only run Dark Souls 3 every once in a while.
> 
> I've been struggling to get 60fps in this game, but I was pretty sure it was game's fault, as lowering details and resolution would always get me 50-55fps. I was, okay, it's probably game's fault. Well, guess what, it's not. With stock bios runs PERFECTLY.
> 
> The frame rate drop was caused by a game's memory leak. In fact, I couldn't play it without using the page file as a virtual ram, because the game wouldn't start with "just" 8gbs of ram. AND I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUG OF THE GAME. It makes sense that I lose fps because the page file is way slower than the RAM.
> 
> I just couldn't find any info about this problem anywhere.
> 
> So I spent more than 60 hours playing @ 50-55fps accross the months with that utterly disturbing micro-stuttering with more than capable hardware for the game.
> 
> So, this was the last drop, AMD. You won, I'm going back to stock bios. That's what you wanted us to do since you added the signature check.
> 
> I'll just give it the last chance when I'll find a suitable RX580 4gb bios so that I should work like a "stock" bios.


set the idle voltage to stock. See if it solve the problem of the locked voltage


----------



## generaleramon

@OhGodAGirl









OhGodADecode v1.01 Stock 2000Mhz Timings

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=24 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25

OhGodADecode v1.01 Uber-Mix v2.3

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25


----------



## chris89

@daevy3k
Wanna go rx 580 4gb bios on stock settings? I wonder if it's faster.. might be

@Karunious
Nice GPGPU Score

@xxanderx
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=


----------



## generaleramon

i post the terminal output of "OhGodATool v1.2.1".

OhGodATool v1.2.1
Usage: ./ohgodatool [-i GPUIdx | -f VBIOSFile] [Generic Options] [State modification options]
Generic modification options:
--set-fanspeed
--set-tdp
--set-tdc
--set-max-power
--set-max-core-clock
--set-max-mem-clock
State selection options (must be used before state modification options; -1 indicates last existing state):
--core-state
--mem-state
--volt-state
State modification options:
--mem-clock
--core-clock
--mem-vddc-idx
--core-vddc-idx
--mvdd
--vddci
--core-vddc-off
--vddc-gfx-off
--vddc-table-set
Display options (shows the selected states, or if none selected, all states):
--show-mem
--show-core
--show-voltage
--show-fanspeed
--show-temp


----------



## xxanderx

@xxanderx
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=Uploads&manufacturer=&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=[/quote]
Thnx, but it is a Hynix memory BIOS)
My RX 480 with Micron memory.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxanderx*
> 
> Hi, everybody.
> Is anyone have BIOS from Sapphire RX 580 Pulse 8G with Micron memory?


post you original 480 bios. i will put the Micron timings in the Sapphire RX 580 Pulse bios


----------



## chris89

My question is can we run older drivers on rx 580? I can't play fallout 4 on the latest drivers...


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> post you original 480 bios. i will put the Micron timings in the Sapphire RX 580 Pulse bios


It will work with the patched drivers only?))
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8FHcUfm1jdRSndwTWhXS0pxNWM/view?usp=sharing


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> My question is can we run older drivers on rx 580? I can't play fallout 4 on the latest drivers...


580 only works on this latest driver, it just got added.

I used generalemon's bios but now I use the red dragon bios from the tpu unverified section because my card is not reference and doesn't work as well with that msi bios he uses


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Okay AMD, I just give up.
> 
> I've been fiddling around with editing my card's BIOS since I bought it.
> 
> I spent hours and hours in fine tuning my bios and testing, testing and testing.
> 
> The result is that I just lost time. We all know the problems with the stock settings, the two memory states, the ram that bugs with 2 monitors, we have to patch the drivers because they're stupid AND NOW I'm locked with a voltage of 1150mv, no matter what. I was using [email protected]
> 
> WHATEVER, amd. Okay.
> 
> It was perfect, I was using the uber timings and 2100mhz for the memory and the results were pretty good, I was satisfied. But it was only for the benchmarks, I guess. Testing, testing and testing, the card was perfect, no memory errors etc.
> 
> Long story short : I only used benchmarks on my card in the last weeks because I have no time to play. I didn't actually play games, I only run Dark Souls 3 every once in a while.
> 
> I've been struggling to get 60fps in this game, but I was pretty sure it was game's fault, as lowering details and resolution would always get me 50-55fps. I was, okay, it's probably game's fault. Well, guess what, it's not. With stock bios runs PERFECTLY.
> 
> The frame rate drop was caused by a game's memory leak. In fact, I couldn't play it without using the page file as a virtual ram, because the game wouldn't start with "just" 8gbs of ram. AND I THOUGHT IT WAS A BUG OF THE GAME. It makes sense that I lose fps because the page file is way slower than the RAM.
> 
> I just couldn't find any info about this problem anywhere.
> 
> So I spent more than 60 hours playing @ 50-55fps accross the months with that utterly disturbing micro-stuttering with more than capable hardware for the game.
> 
> So, this was the last drop, AMD. You won, I'm going back to stock bios. That's what you wanted us to do since you added the signature check.
> 
> I'll just give it the last chance when I'll find a suitable RX580 4gb bios so that I should work like a "stock" bios.


I'm sorry to be "That Guy" but well, someone has to. You really shouldn't be expecting any modern game to work with a computer that only has 8GB total system ram, especially if you're running windows 10 (which uses the most system ram out of any windows OS to date). That's more than likely your core problem more than any issue you may possibly encounter with the video card. 12 GB system ram should be the bare minimum for any modern gaming computer in 2017, and more towards 16 GB as "Ideal".


----------



## DrathVader

Can I mess with the timings on this card? It's a Sapphire RX480 Nitro (non+) 4GB with Elpida memory (W4032BABG-70-F).
Bandwith in OclMemBench seems really low compared to what some of you guys are seeing. Overclocking the memory to 1800MHz makes it go even lower, so I'm guessing it has something to do with timings, but I can't modify them in PolarisBiosEditor.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

With my evga hybrid mod I was able to sustain a whole day continuos run of 1400/2250 left Heaven on a continuous loop.

Avg 40-42c on core and 64-66 vrms around 1.112mV

The only thing I bumped was Powerlimit to +25.
Left ref fan on auto for vrm/mem cooling.

Pretty nice behavior, specially on the vrm temps with stock fan speed.


----------



## DDSZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> but I can't modify them in PolarisBiosEditor.


Try my mix of github sources








DELETED


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxanderx*
> 
> It will work with the patched drivers only?))
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8FHcUfm1jdRSndwTWhXS0pxNWM/view?usp=sharing


 Pulse8GBMicron.zip 109k .zip file


Try this. 200-2000Mhz Micron MT51J256M32HF straps copy-pasted in the Pulse Bios. No patch needed


----------



## DrathVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Try my mix of github sources


Thanks man, I can read the timings now








I have 2 of each frequency though, probably because my bios supports both Hynix and Elpida memory. Timings are listed by the same order as VRAM, right? Elpida timings first, followed by Hynix timings?
This card doesn't have dual bios, so I'm a bit cautious.


----------



## chris89

@daevy3k

Try these apps to reduce memory consumption and usage. Not to mention to disable "Superfetch" service as it'll save you up to 1GB in game. May be slower desktop but gaming is what matters... Typical loading that is won't be storing frequent used apps in ram so more is free for games.

Try these apps out not to mention also tuning "Memory Management' in the registry... hkey local machine, system, currentcontrolset, control, session manager, memory management... set Superfetch and Prefetch to 0... Also set Disable Paging Executive to 1... must restart to take effect... could save another couple gigs of ram for gaming.

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=9258
http://www.majorgeeks.com/files/details/mem_reduct.html


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Pulse8GBMicron.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this. 200-2000Mhz Micron MT51J256M32HF straps copy-pasted in the Pulse Bios. No patch needed


Im trying your 580 bios and im encountering crashes if i try to overclock it.
Its using more watts as well as my stock 480 bios, what i was able to achieve on the stock 480 bios 1400/2250 just raising the power limiter to 25 now is a no go..
What gives.

Mem issues?


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Pulse8GBMicron.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this. 200-2000Mhz Micron MT51J256M32HF straps copy-pasted in the Pulse Bios. No patch needed


Thanks a lot.
Can you tell me what mean's 1:250 and 2:200 in OLD BIOS?
How it works?)


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im trying your 580 bios and im encountering crashes if i try to overclock it.
> Its using more watts as well as my stock 480 bios, what i was able to achieve on the stock 480 bios 1400/2250 just raising the power limiter to 25 now is a no go..
> What gives.
> 
> Mem issues?


You tried this BIOS on SAPPHIRE NITRO Radeon™ RX 480 8G D5 OC?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zGunBLADEz*
> 
> Im trying your 580 bios and im encountering crashes if i try to overclock it.
> Its using more watts as well as my stock 480 bios, what i was able to achieve on the stock 480 bios 1400/2250 just raising the power limiter to 25 now is a no go..
> What gives.
> 
> Mem issues?


I don't know how this bios behave on you specific card. 580s are different from 480s. check you real core voltage when gaming an see if is the same as with the 480 bios. try to overclock ram and core one at time to isolate the problem.


----------



## deri99

Any idea why I wasnt able to get into mint after bios upgrade? Also running 3d applications seem to hang windows...So I am a little puzzled why, it shouldnt instantly try the highest overclcok.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I don't know how this bios behave on you specific card. 580s are different from 480s. check you real core voltage when gaming an see if is the same as with the 480 bios. try to overclock ram and core one at time to isolate the problem.


on 480 i was able to do 1400/2250 at 1.112mV all day long your 580 is giving me a high voltage at those clocks.

anyway i manage to bench now @ 1475/2100

This are my results

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12435029/fs/12443510/fs/12443674

1st 480 @ 1475/2250 clocks were bouncing as is non modded bios aka stock

2nd 580 @ stock clocks (your bios)

3rd 580 @ 1475/2100 (just raised the power limiter to 25+ and its 1.20mV)

not too shabby

but she was reading around 175w that without the mem/pcb

for the kicks comparisons

4790K @ 5GHz with a 970 that do 1560-1600MHz
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12443674/fs/4957444/fs/4941176

3770K @ 4.8GHz with a 290 1300/1700
http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12443674/fs/2147039

Fix was go negative on the power limiter I guess my GPU don't like voltage lol running out of power I supposed


----------



## generaleramon

Spoiler: Decoding the timings!



i need a little more time to finish and organize all the data









Code:



Code:


./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TCL=20

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354017
BUS_TURN=23

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB353A17
WRPLUSRP=58

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB303A17
RP=48

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A45DC303A17
RAS2RAS=220

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A45DC303A17
RASMACTWR=69

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123B45DC303A17
RASMACTRD=59

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E113B45DC303A17
ACTWR=17

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
ACTRD=30

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDW=12

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDWA=5 - 13 - 21 - 29 
TRCDR=25-26-26-27
59 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22
61 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=24
62 = TRCDWA=21 TRCDR=24
63 = TRCDWA=29 TRCDR=24
64 = TRCDWA=5 TRCDR=25
65 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=25
69 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=26
6A = TRCDWA=21 TRCDR=26

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRRD=5

./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
B3 = 47
B4 = 65
B5 = 81
B6 = 97


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm sorry to be "That Guy" but well, someone has to. You really shouldn't be expecting any modern game to work with a computer that only has 8GB total system ram, especially if you're running windows 10 (which uses the most system ram out of any windows OS to date). That's more than likely your core problem more than any issue you may possibly encounter with the video card. 12 GB system ram should be the bare minimum for any modern gaming computer in 2017, and more towards 16 GB as "Ideal".


Nope. Nope. Nope.

The game uses barely 2gbs vram. Dark souls 3 has mediocre graphics and in fact when maxed out it uses just 2gb of vram.

I can flawlessly run tomb raider, doom and bf1 maxed out 1080/60fps
and you expect me to believe that dark souls 3 is supposed to fill 12gbs of ram? (4gb of vram plus 8gb of dram)

It's clearly not normal. It's a driver problem, I am almost sure.


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Pulse8GBMicron.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this. 200-2000Mhz Micron MT51J256M32HF straps copy-pasted in the Pulse Bios. No patch needed


Getting grey screen on windows startup without reinstall drivers....
Any idea?


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Decoding the timings!
> 
> 
> 
> i need a little more time to finish and organize all the data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> TCL=20
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354017
> BUS_TURN=23
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB353A17
> WRPLUSRP=58
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB303A17
> RP=48
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A45DC303A17
> RAS2RAS=220
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A45DC303A17
> RASMACTWR=69
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123B45DC303A17
> RASMACTRD=59
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E142DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E113B45DC303A17
> ACTWR=17
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> ACTRD=30
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> TRCDW=12
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> TRCDWA=5 - 13 - 21 - 29
> TRCDR=25-26-26-27
> 59 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22
> 61 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=24
> 62 = TRCDWA=21 TRCDR=24
> 63 = TRCDWA=29 TRCDR=24
> 64 = TRCDWA=5 TRCDR=25
> 65 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=25
> 69 = TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=26
> 6A = TRCDWA=21 TRCDR=26
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> TRRD=5
> 
> ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> B3 = 47
> B4 = 65
> B5 = 81
> B6 = 97





Spoiler: Completely Decoded :)



Code:



Code:


--> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AC615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
    DAT_DLY = 7,   DQS_DLY = 7,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 7,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
    DAT_DLY = 0,   DQS_DLY = 0,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 0,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
    TCKSRE = 2,  TCKSRX = 2,  TCKE_PULSE = 12,  TCKE = 12,  SEQ_IDLE = 7

--> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
    TRCDW = 12,  TRCDWA = 13,  TRCDR = 24,  TRCDRA = 22,  TRRD = 5,  TRC = 65

--> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
    TNOPW = 0,  TNOPR = 0,  TR2W = 28,  TCCLD = 3,  TR2R = 5,  TW2R = 14,  TCL = 21

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
    TRP_WRA = 45,  TRP_RDA = 11,  TRP = 9,  TRFC = 151

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
    PA2RDATA = 0,  PA2WDATA = 0,  FAW = 0,  TREDC = 3,  TWEDC = 7,  T32AW = 0,  TWDATATR = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC1
 -- MR0
    WL = 3,  CL = 22,  TM = 0,  WR = 23,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR1
    DS = 0,  DT = 1,  ADR = 1,  CAL = 0,  PLL = 0,  RDBI = 0,  WDBI = 0,  ABI = 0,
    RES = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC3
 -- MR4
    EDCHP = 10,  CRC WL = 7,  CRC RL = 3,  RD CRC = 0,  WR CRC = 0,  EDCHPi = 1,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
 -- MR5
    LP1 = 0,  LP2 = 0,  LP3 = 0,  PLL/DLL BW = 0,  RAS = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1

--> MC_SEQ_MISC8
 -- MR8
    CLEHF = 1,  WREHF = 1,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR7
    PLL Stby = 0,  PLL Fclk = 0,  PLL DelC = 0,  LF Mode = 0,  Auto Sync = 0,  DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
    VDD Range = 0,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
    ACTRD = 30,  ACTWR = 18,  RASMACTRD = 58,  RASMACTWR = 70

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
    RAS2RAS = 219,  RP = 53,  WRPLUSRP = 64,  BUS_TURN = 25


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm sorry to be "That Guy" but well, someone has to. You really shouldn't be expecting any modern game to work with a computer that only has 8GB total system ram, especially if you're running windows 10 (which uses the most system ram out of any windows OS to date). That's more than likely your core problem more than any issue you may possibly encounter with the video card. 12 GB system ram should be the bare minimum for any modern gaming computer in 2017, and more towards 16 GB as "Ideal".


Not realy, i got 8gb and never needed more and here i got a i5 2500k 4,5ghz and a RX 480, never used more then 7gb my system.


----------



## DrathVader

@eduardooaz
I have basically the same specs as you, I'm running out of RAM when playing ME:Andromeda. It stutters horribly after a while and free memory drops to 800-700MB. It's not the VRAM, I still had nearly a gig left. I had to disable Prefetch and Superfetch in Windows and turn texture detail a notch to get it to run fine.


----------



## SovietDash

Do you have a Sapphire 580 4GB BIOS?


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> @eduardooaz
> I have basically the same specs as you, I'm running out of RAM when playing ME:Andromeda. It stutters horribly after a while and free memory drops to 800-700MB. It's not the VRAM, I still had nearly a gig left. I had to disable Prefetch and Superfetch in Windows and turn texture detail a notch to get it to run fine.


I belive when i played Andromeda i had 2gb of free ram and all good, dunno if you using some other stuff eating ram. I am completly fine with 8gb and only intend to upgrade when my mb or cpu dies....Then yes i will go 16gb of course but till then i tell you, you will use faster 8gb of the gpu then the rams lolol, games are so ****ed up, sucking vram like crazy.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I'm sorry to be "That Guy" but well, someone has to. You really shouldn't be expecting any modern game to work with a computer that only has 8GB total system ram, especially if you're running windows 10 (which uses the most system ram out of any windows OS to date). That's more than likely your core problem more than any issue you may possibly encounter with the video card. 12 GB system ram should be the bare minimum for any modern gaming computer in 2017, and more towards 16 GB as "Ideal".


Actually there are other crap programmed console ports that do the same thing even if you have 16gb ram! Forza comes to mind, and I forget the others.

They seem to allocate all the team despite having much more than the console!


----------



## generaleramon

New Samsung UberMix v3
777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019

Finally 240GB/s (+1-2%)









Tested with "4k Optimized" Superposition Benchmark 3707Pt
+50-70pt more than Uber v2.3 (+2-3%)
0 EDC Errors


----------



## Brave Hunter

GeneraleRamon, could you please tell me a recommendation of a bios to flash on my RX480 Nitro+ 8BG?

I'm running stable *1342 MHz with 1130~1145mV* and *1410 MHz with 1150~1170mV*. I tried the RX580 nitro+ bios (1411 MHz), but the vcore is too low (1120~1135) to sustain the 1411 MHz clock.

I already appreciate your help!


----------



## robnitro

Stupid amd. Rx580 still uses full 2000mhz ram state for multimon if you don't match resolution and refresh rate.
Lame, why not use the 1000 ram state???


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Nope. Nope. Nope.
> 
> The game uses barely 2gbs vram. Dark souls 3 has mediocre graphics and in fact when maxed out it uses just 2gb of vram.
> 
> I can flawlessly run tomb raider, doom and bf1 maxed out 1080/60fps
> and you expect me to believe that dark souls 3 is supposed to fill 12gbs of ram? (4gb of vram plus 8gb of dram)
> 
> It's clearly not normal. It's a driver problem, I am almost sure.


I'm just going off your words. You're the one that stated yourself you were running out of ram and had to use swap file / page file just to keep running, so.. I assumed 8GB wasn't enough.

Besides, that's not at all how games work, Games still load a good bit of system ram even with video ram. I play GTA-V on my computer daily @ max crazy settings 1080p and it pulls 3.8 GB - 4.2 GB gpu vram but about 7 - 8.5 GB system ram while running. That's just one game. Ark Survival Evolved pulls 3GB GPU vram but sometimes 9 and 10 GB system ram while gaming.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brave Hunter*
> 
> ...


The Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ has the IR3567B voltage controller and Samsungs vram, same as the reference and most of the RX480 customs,

What u are looking for is a card with the exact same PCB. Or at least supports Samsung vram and the IR3567B.

The XFX GTS should have nearly reference 480 design, the PowerColor Devil does have the IR3567 and Samsung vram, and the Gigabyte Gaming might also. But even the other bioses like the 580 nitro+ appear to work with the IR3567B. The Samsung K4G.. chips are mostly supported, check with PBE. If a special bios does not, ask generaleramon for modding.

flash the card by using cmd.exe(admin), for no sub id check use: atiflash -fs -p [card nr. (0 with one card)] [bios.rom]


----------



## webtag

Something weird is happening with MSI Afterburner while having custom BIOS on my XFX GTR RX480. After modded BIOS is installed the slider for voltage doesn't work anymore(nothing to adjust). Any way to solve this?


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DDSZ*
> 
> Try my mix of github sources
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PolarisBiosEditor_v1.4.1.1.zip 14k .zip file


Hey @DDSZ, do you believe that version is reliable for the BIOS versions with more than 1 type of memory chips? E.g. the MSI RX580 Gaming X Bios.

Trying to check if the gpu memory errors I get with that BIOS could be related to the timings.

- edit -
2000Mhz straps from both (RX 480 GX, RX 580 GX), wen't with the AtomBios and HxD to extract it.

Top RX580, Bottom RX480

Code:



Code:


02:21:55 [email protected] ~/github/OhGodADecode $ ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=24 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25

02:31:33 [email protected] ~/github/OhGodADecode $ ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711193FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=25 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25

Only diff seems to be the TCL; would this be enough for EDC errors?


----------



## soxfor

Hey @DDSZ, do you believe that version is reliable for the BIOS versions with more than 1 type of memory chips? E.g. the MSI RX580 Gaming X Bios.

Trying to check if the gpu memory errors I get with that BIOS could be related to the timings.

- edit -
2000Mhz straps from both (RX 480 GX, RX 580 GX), wen't with the AtomBios and HxD to extract it.

RX580 GX:
Data Tables:
001c: a392 Len 0736 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
400D0301777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

Top RX580, Bottom RX480

Code:



Code:


02:21:55 [email protected] ~/github/OhGodADecode $ ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=24 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25

02:31:33 [email protected] ~/github/OhGodADecode $ ./ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711193FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=25 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25

Only diff seems to be the TCL; would this be enough for EDC errors?


----------



## Jestercore

RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB have only 5 GPU phases, so 5+2 phase. Exists any RX 580 with such PCB VRM configuration, IR3567B, Samsung memory, and DVI/HDMI/HDMI/DP/DP? I think ASUS have more phases.


----------



## chris89

@daevy3k If you optimize your system memory you won't have performance issues on 8GB ram bud. Refer to my previous msg links. I have noticed massive improvements after performing them.

If your low on cash and won't more ram... Go with an HP pavilion AMD board and get a $28 16GB kit of DDR2... yes DDR2 though if you pair it with an Opteron 1389 it will still give 12GB/s memory bandwidth and 16GB... Total would run with CPU/ RAM/ BOARD/ COOLER about $75... might be steep?


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB have only 5 GPU phases, so 5+2 phase. Exists any RX 580 with such PCB VRM configuration, IR3567B, Samsung memory, and DVI/HDMI/HDMI/DP/DP? I think ASUS have more phases.


Asus Strix 480 8GB has 6 Vcore Phases. It also has DVI/HDMI/HDMI/DP/DP. I think it also has IR3567B and definitely Samsung Vram.

Edit(messed up before):
PWM: IR3567B 6+2 digital
Powerstages 6x IR3555 each.


----------



## Jestercore

So, there is no RX580 bios for Nitro+ OC 8Gb i think. Or only custom one. I dont wanna mess with patched driver.


----------



## jstefanop

So is it confirmed that latest 17.4.3 drivers dont have a BIOS signature check and will work with modded drivers without needing to patch??


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> So is it confirmed that latest 17.4.3 drivers dont have a BIOS signature check and will work with modded drivers without needing to patch??


At least true for RX580/570 Bioses I didn't try to mod any 480 Bios with this drivers, yet..

That being said; I only flashed my 480 to 580 and it worked.


----------



## PREM1Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> So is it confirmed that latest 17.4.3 drivers dont have a BIOS signature check and will work with modded drivers without needing to patch??


I tried with my Asus Dual RX480 with modded bios, and need to patch bios signature check. After restart without patch, driver not working.







, but if u flash rx 580 bios, not needed to patch.
Ps.: Anyone have Asus Dual rx 580 4GB bios btw?


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PREM1Z*
> 
> I tried with my Asus Dual RX480 with modded bios, and need to patch bios signature check. After restart without patch, driver not working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , but if u flash rx 580 bios, not needed to patch.
> Ps.: Anyone have Asus Dual rx 580 4GB bios btw?


Hmm moded 570 not working for me


----------



## PREM1Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> Hmm moded 570 not working for me


If edit the bios u need to patch driver, because new crc and other things, only working with stock not edited bioses:sadsmiley


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Pulse8GBMicron.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Try this. 200-2000Mhz Micron MT51J256M32HF straps copy-pasted in the Pulse Bios. No patch needed


Your BIOS BRICKED the card.
After Flashing - it shows Hynix Memory in GPU-Z, and after trying to reflash an original RX 480 512 kb bios - write fail 01FL01, Failed to read ROM.


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> New Samsung UberMix v3
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019
> 
> Finally 240GB/s (+1-2%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested with "4k Optimized" Superposition Benchmark 3707Pt
> +50-70pt more than Uber v2.3 (+2-3%)
> 0 EDC Errors


Confirming this, I've got about +80pts on firestrike extreme (5888 -> 5970) with 17.1.2 drivers.

But still can't reach more than 2070Mhz on memory, even with 1150mv in wattool.


----------



## deri99

You need to do atiflash unlockrom 0 and then reflash


----------



## deri99

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxanderx*
> 
> Your BIOS BRICKED the card.
> After Flashing - it shows Hynix Memory in GPU-Z, and after trying to reflash an original RX 480 512 kb bios - write fail 01FL01, Failed to read ROM.


See above comment


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxanderx*
> 
> Your BIOS BRICKED the card.
> After Flashing - it shows Hynix Memory in GPU-Z, and after trying to reflash an original RX 480 512 kb bios - write fail 01FL01, Failed to read ROM.


"Hynix" in gpu-z is normal.The card boot? Tested some games? Downclok the core to 1200-1300 so that we can isolate the problem and understand if the problem is the mem or core


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> "Hynix" in gpu-z is normal.The card boot? Tested some games? Downclok the core to 1200-1300 so that we can isolate the problem and understand if the problem is the mem or core


Only way to back it alive was 1+8 pin cmos bridge.
Newer heard about working unlockrom 0 option.
With 580x bios it boots normaly, but when installs any driver - getting rapidly grey screen.


----------



## PREM1Z

@generaleramon Can u help me to optimise Hynix memory timings on my Asus Dual RX480 4GB version, or tell me what is the best way to optimise it? Btw here is my unlocked bios. Thanks for reply!
Ps: Btw only way to edit temperature target is hex editing?

RX480.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxanderx*
> 
> Only way to back it alive was 1+8 pin cmos bridge.
> Newer heard about working unlockrom 0 option.
> With 580x bios it boots normaly, but when installs any driver - getting rapidly grey screen.


Reboot until advanced boot option appear, than boot in safe mode, unistall+remove driver from device manager and then reflash.

I hate to post things not tested. Sorry...


----------



## Mossim

Just got yesterday the strix rx 480 oc for a fair price. Anyone tried strix rx 580 bios on these and is there any benefits?


----------



## xxanderx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Reboot until advanced boot option appear, than boot in safe mode, unistall+remove driver from device manager and then reflash.
> 
> I hate to post things not tested. Sorry...


Tried, it doesn't work. Only 1+8 pin CMOS helped.
Good expirience for me)


----------



## Vento041

I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.

ohgodadecode.zip 103k .zip file


Later I'll create a tool to reverse the process if possible (from decoded timings to strap).

*UPDATE 5 moths after this post*: *Stop downloading this zip if you have an R9 gpu* (and pm me about errors)!

*If you want a winodws version of ohgodadecode for your R9 timings:*

check my sign
go to R_Timings project
use that program or...
go in the "Troubleshooting" section
there you will find another zip with two version of ohgodadecode, one for RX straps and on for R9 straps


----------



## Eliovp

@generaleramon

I fixed your Uber Mix Timings from the OP.

TRCDR & TRCDRA should always be equal.

Uber mix original:


Spoiler: Original Uber Mix



Code:



Code:


--> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
    DAT_DLY = 7,   DQS_DLY = 7,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 7,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
    DAT_DLY = 0,   DQS_DLY = 0,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 0,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
    TCKSRE = 2,  TCKSRX = 2,  TCKE_PULSE = 12,  TCKE = 12,  SEQ_IDLE = 7

--> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
    TRCDW = 13,  TRCDWA = 13,  TRCDR = 24,  TRCDRA = 22,  TRRD = 5,  TRC = 65

--> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
    TNOPW = 0,  TNOPR = 0,  TR2W = 28,  TCCLD = 3,  TR2R = 5,  TW2R = 14,  TCL = 21

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
    TRP_WRA = 45,  TRP_RDA = 11,  TRP = 9,  TRFC = 151

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
    PA2RDATA = 0,  PA2WDATA = 0,  FAW = 0,  TREDC = 3,  TWEDC = 7,  T32AW = 0,  TWDATATR = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC1
 -- MR0
    WL = 3,  CL = 22,  TM = 0,  WR = 23,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR1
    DS = 0,  DT = 1,  ADR = 1,  CAL = 0,  PLL = 0,  RDBI = 0,  WDBI = 0,  ABI = 0,
    RES = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC3
 -- MR4
    EDCHP = 10,  CRC WL = 7,  CRC RL = 3,  RD CRC = 0,  WR CRC = 0,  EDCHPi = 1,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
 -- MR5
    LP1 = 0,  LP2 = 0,  LP3 = 0,  PLL/DLL BW = 0,  RAS = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1

--> MC_SEQ_MISC8
 -- MR8
    CLEHF = 1,  WREHF = 1,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR7
    PLL Stby = 0,  PLL Fclk = 0,  PLL DelC = 0,  LF Mode = 0,  Auto Sync = 0,  DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
    VDD Range = 0,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
    ACTRD = 16,  ACTWR = 18,  RASMACTRD = 58,  RASMACTWR = 70

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
    RAS2RAS = 219,  RP = 53,  WRPLUSRP = 64,  BUS_TURN = 25





MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING _ TRCDR = 22


Spoiler: Fixed Uber Mix



Code:



Code:


--> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
    DAT_DLY = 7,   DQS_DLY = 7,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 7,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
    DAT_DLY = 0,   DQS_DLY = 0,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 0,  OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
    TCKSRE = 2,  TCKSRX = 2,  TCKE_PULSE = 12,  TCKE = 12,  SEQ_IDLE = 7

--> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
    TRCDW = 13,  TRCDWA = 13,  TRCDR = 22,  TRCDRA = 22,  TRRD = 5,  TRC = 65

--> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
    TNOPW = 0,  TNOPR = 0,  TR2W = 28,  TCCLD = 3,  TR2R = 5,  TW2R = 14,  TCL = 21

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
    TRP_WRA = 45,  TRP_RDA = 11,  TRP = 9,  TRFC = 151

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
    PA2RDATA = 0,  PA2WDATA = 0,  FAW = 0,  TREDC = 3,  TWEDC = 7,  T32AW = 0,  TWDATATR = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC1
 -- MR0
    WL = 3,  CL = 22,  TM = 0,  WR = 23,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR1
    DS = 0,  DT = 1,  ADR = 1,  CAL = 0,  PLL = 0,  RDBI = 0,  WDBI = 0,  ABI = 0,
    RES = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC3
 -- MR4
    EDCHP = 10,  CRC WL = 7,  CRC RL = 3,  RD CRC = 0,  WR CRC = 0,  EDCHPi = 1,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
 -- MR5
    LP1 = 0,  LP2 = 0,  LP3 = 0,  PLL/DLL BW = 0,  RAS = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1

--> MC_SEQ_MISC8
 -- MR8
    CLEHF = 1,  WREHF = 1,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
 -- MR7
    PLL Stby = 0,  PLL Fclk = 0,  PLL DelC = 0,  LF Mode = 0,  Auto Sync = 0,  DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
    VDD Range = 0,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
    ACTRD = 16,  ACTWR = 18,  RASMACTRD = 58,  RASMACTWR = 70

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
    RAS2RAS = 219,  RP = 53,  WRPLUSRP = 64,  BUS_TURN = 25





While i was at it, fixed the light one as well










Spoiler: Uber Mix Light Fix!



Code:



Code:


555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17





Greetings!


----------



## Wolfeshaman

might be the stupid question of the day. But what exactly is the benefit of flashing to the 580 bios?


----------



## hayame

Any chances someone already got their xfx rx 580 gtr-s yet and got a dump of it's bios?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> @generaleramon
> 
> I fixed your Uber Mix Timings from the OP.
> 
> TRCDR & TRCDRA should always be equal.
> 
> Uber mix original:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Original Uber Mix
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
> DAT_DLY = 7,   DQS_DLY = 7,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 7,  OEN_EXT = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
> DAT_DLY = 0,   DQS_DLY = 0,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 0,  OEN_EXT = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
> TCKSRE = 2,  TCKSRX = 2,  TCKE_PULSE = 12,  TCKE = 12,  SEQ_IDLE = 7
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
> TRCDW = 13,  TRCDWA = 13,  TRCDR = 24,  TRCDRA = 22,  TRRD = 5,  TRC = 65
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
> TNOPW = 0,  TNOPR = 0,  TR2W = 28,  TCCLD = 3,  TR2R = 5,  TW2R = 14,  TCL = 21
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
> TRP_WRA = 45,  TRP_RDA = 11,  TRP = 9,  TRFC = 151
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
> PA2RDATA = 0,  PA2WDATA = 0,  FAW = 0,  TREDC = 3,  TWEDC = 7,  T32AW = 0,  TWDATATR = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC1
> -- MR0
> WL = 3,  CL = 22,  TM = 0,  WR = 23,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> -- MR1
> DS = 0,  DT = 1,  ADR = 1,  CAL = 0,  PLL = 0,  RDBI = 0,  WDBI = 0,  ABI = 0,
> RES = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC3
> -- MR4
> EDCHP = 10,  CRC WL = 7,  CRC RL = 3,  RD CRC = 0,  WR CRC = 0,  EDCHPi = 1,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
> -- MR5
> LP1 = 0,  LP2 = 0,  LP3 = 0,  PLL/DLL BW = 0,  RAS = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC8
> -- MR8
> CLEHF = 1,  WREHF = 1,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> -- MR7
> PLL Stby = 0,  PLL Fclk = 0,  PLL DelC = 0,  LF Mode = 0,  Auto Sync = 0,  DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
> VDD Range = 0,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> 
> --> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
> ACTRD = 16,  ACTWR = 18,  RASMACTRD = 58,  RASMACTWR = 70
> 
> --> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
> RAS2RAS = 219,  RP = 53,  WRPLUSRP = 64,  BUS_TURN = 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING _ TRCDR = 22
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Fixed Uber Mix
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> --> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
> DAT_DLY = 7,   DQS_DLY = 7,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 7,  OEN_EXT = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
> DAT_DLY = 0,   DQS_DLY = 0,  DQS_XTR = 0,  DAT_2Y_DLY = 0,  ADR_2Y_DLY = 0,    CMD_2Y_DLY = 0,  OEN_DLY = 0,  OEN_EXT = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
> TCKSRE = 2,  TCKSRX = 2,  TCKE_PULSE = 12,  TCKE = 12,  SEQ_IDLE = 7
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
> TRCDW = 13,  TRCDWA = 13,  TRCDR = 22,  TRCDRA = 22,  TRRD = 5,  TRC = 65
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
> TNOPW = 0,  TNOPR = 0,  TR2W = 28,  TCCLD = 3,  TR2R = 5,  TW2R = 14,  TCL = 21
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
> TRP_WRA = 45,  TRP_RDA = 11,  TRP = 9,  TRFC = 151
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
> PA2RDATA = 0,  PA2WDATA = 0,  FAW = 0,  TREDC = 3,  TWEDC = 7,  T32AW = 0,  TWDATATR = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC1
> -- MR0
> WL = 3,  CL = 22,  TM = 0,  WR = 23,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> -- MR1
> DS = 0,  DT = 1,  ADR = 1,  CAL = 0,  PLL = 0,  RDBI = 0,  WDBI = 0,  ABI = 0,
> RES = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC3
> -- MR4
> EDCHP = 10,  CRC WL = 7,  CRC RL = 3,  RD CRC = 0,  WR CRC = 0,  EDCHPi = 1,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
> -- MR5
> LP1 = 0,  LP2 = 0,  LP3 = 0,  PLL/DLL BW = 0,  RAS = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 1,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 1
> 
> --> MC_SEQ_MISC8
> -- MR8
> CLEHF = 1,  WREHF = 1,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> -- MR7
> PLL Stby = 0,  PLL Fclk = 0,  PLL DelC = 0,  LF Mode = 0,  Auto Sync = 0,  DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
> VDD Range = 0,  RFU = 0,  BA0 = 0,  BA1 = 0,  BA2 = 0,  BA3 = 0
> 
> --> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
> ACTRD = 16,  ACTWR = 18,  RASMACTRD = 58,  RASMACTWR = 70
> 
> --> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
> RAS2RAS = 219,  RP = 53,  WRPLUSRP = 64,  BUS_TURN = 25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While i was at it, fixed the light one as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Uber Mix Light Fix!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!


Where did you get all the infos about timings? I mean dependencies/relations between timings... As exemple, like you said: " TRCDR & TRCDRA should always be equal.", Nice to know! But how did you know that? Is there some king of documentation somewhere? Or I simply follow the same rules/tweals that I can find for common/usual/non-graphics ddr memory timings


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Where did you get all the infos about timings? I mean dependencies/relations between timings... As exemple, like you said: " TRCDR & TRCDRA should always be equal.", Nice to know! But how did you know that? Is there some king of documentation somewhere? Or I simply follow the same rules/tweals that I can find for common/usual/non-graphics ddr memory timings


A lot of reading and experimenting helps









Common usual non graphics ddr memory knowledge helps a lot! So yes, you're right there.

Also the JEDEC-gddr5 standards, helps as well.

Greetings!


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.
> 
> ohgodadecode.zip 103k .zip file
> 
> 
> Later I'll create a tool to reverse the process if possible (from decoded timings to strap).


Nice, but it doesn't work for me. When I open it, a command console prompts and immediately it closes. Tried administrator mode and compatibility and nothing happens. W10 btw.


----------



## ispano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.
> 
> ohgodadecode.zip 103k .zip file
> 
> 
> Later I'll create a tool to reverse the process if possible (from decoded timings to strap).
> 
> 
> 
> Nice, but it doesn't work for me. When I open it, a command console prompts and immediately it closes. Tried administrator mode and compatibility and nothing happens. W10 btw.
Click to expand...

Navigate to folder in explorer and Shift+Right click and "Open command window here". Run "ohgodadecode.exe" "HEX VALUE" to get the decode output.

example in cmd:

INPUT:
ohgodadecode.exe 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

OUTPUT:
TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25


----------



## deri99

I have RX-480M8BFA6 and did try several bioses, but none of them were able to boot into working linux install. Any ideas? Do I need to firmwares for rx580? Or kernel with more recent amd fixes?

I am using open source drivers, not the closed ones currently.

Also few of the bioses I tried at w10 seem to work at gpu-z, but trying to play some games hang the gpu...


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I don't know how this bios behave on you specific card. 580s are different from 480s. check you real core voltage when gaming an see if is the same as with the 480 bios. try to overclock ram and core one at time to isolate the problem.


Just for the heads up, tested bios yesterday all day left Heaven on loop 1350/2100 no problems.
+1 rep

Nice for someone who wants to convert 480 8gb reference Samsung chips to 580 set and forget about it. No need to mess around with overclocks ever again XD. Nice perf out of stock.

If you are encountering problems probably it's the mem or the timmings. I suggest try first at stock if your card can handle overclocks on mem.

Do not try to push memory to far after 580 flash as the mem is optimized timmings wise and it will crash more easy.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfeshaman*
> 
> might be the stupid question of the day. But what exactly is the benefit of flashing to the 580 bios?


Basically the RX 580's are roughly +10% to +15% faster over a RX480, but using the -EXACT- same hardware the 480's have. We've found out that literally the only difference is a different bios with different settings. So for all the RX 480 owners, they just download a bios, flash it, and get a free upgrade to their existing video cards without having to spend a cent.

The only problem is.. it's not guaranteed to work, or may not work at all.. sometimes doesn't work, one user almost completely bricked their card. So.. Your Milage May Vary.. works for some, not everyone.


----------



## generaleramon

I am really happy and proud of what we are doing here all together


----------



## mazedmarky

Hey guys,

so a few days ago I flashed my Strix 480 8GB to 580 Strix. I'm pretty happy about the results so far except I still have the issue that I can't really control the Vcore voltage. It's like it's either locked at 1.15V, 1.8V or 1.2V, no matter what I use. I tried Watttool, Strixx, Afterburner, etc. Anyone else? I don't really know, what the coded voltage in the Polaris Editor means, maybe one should just dial in the Vcore right there?


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Basically the GTX 580's are roughly +10% to +15% faster over a GTX 480, but using the -EXACT- same hardware the 480's have. We've found out that literally the only difference is a different bios with different settings. So for all the GTX 480 owners, they just download a bios, flash it, and get a free upgrade to their existing video cards without having to spend a cent.
> 
> The only problem is.. it's not guaranteed to work, or may not work at all.. sometimes doesn't work, one user almost completely bricked their card. So.. Your Milage May Vary.. works for some, not everyone.


GTX lol we call it a lapsus in french, that is an AMD thread here.....


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> GTX lol we call it a lapsus in french, that is an AMD thread here.....


I made a typo, it happens. I corrected my post.. if you would be so kind to fix yours. It's 6am and I'm tired.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Basically the RX 580's are roughly +10% to +15% faster over a RX480, but using the -EXACT- same hardware the 480's have. We've found out that literally the only difference is a different bios with different settings. So for all the RX 480 owners, they just download a bios, flash it, and get a free upgrade to their existing video cards without having to spend a cent.
> 
> The only problem is.. it's not guaranteed to work, or may not work at all.. sometimes doesn't work, one user almost completely bricked their card. So.. Your Milage May Vary.. works for some, not everyone.


There is another truth out there.

With the exact same clock rates for gpu and vram a 480 bios is still faster. Related to ram timings, i assume.

Your gpu will need the same voltage for the same clockrates, the 580 bios can't change that. The stock vcore is up to 1200mV with the 580 bios, the reference 480 bios delivers 1150mV, the custom 480's usually 1175mV.

And the powerlimit is mostly a little higher on the 580's, but again, no need for the 580 bios there. plenty of alternatives.

So, the ONLY benefit from the 580 bios is the new powerplay thing, less power draw in some scenarios, that's it. And u have to clock your vram higher, for the same performance.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> I made a typo, it happens. I corrected my post.. if you would be so kind to fix yours. It's 6am and I'm tired.


its 930PM here, I had a long day managing an office and family commitment so I am not going to cry about you being tired and making typos, I am yet to see where I have made any by the way

anyway back to topic, I have compared both BIOS relative performances on my 480 Red devil as I did with my extreme OC settings but this time with moderate OC and undervolting the card. power draw becomes comparable but although I reduced memory clocks from my extreme OC 2250Mhz to now 2000Mhz, I still see hundreds of memory errors with the 580 BIOS and none with the 480


----------



## EMYHC

I try to raise tdc and tdp with polaris bios editor on my sapphire nitro rx 480 8 gb,but after the flash,all 3d game have a lower fps and all is slower...if i try to change dpm state voltage,gpuz don't report change on Vddc,anyone have my same experience?


----------



## DrathVader

A question for 4GB 480 owners: how far are you able to push your vram? I can't go past 1820MHz regardless of timings, any higher and I get errors in HWinfo.
Also, what are you getting in OclMemBench? I get 185gb/s tops at 1820mhz with 1425mhz strap, I've been trying to go higher but I'm not sure I can with my card.


----------



## EMYHC

Anyone have mod a rx 580 bios for sapphire rx 480 nitro 8 gb?i know that this card have 5+2 phases and the reference 580 is 6+2,nothing mods for transformation of this card?


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I am really happy and proud of what we are doing here all together


This is something I was telling myself (but not about myself







)..

Some AMD engineers should be fired !


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ispano*
> 
> Navigate to folder in explorer and Shift+Right click and "Open command window here". Run "ohgodadecode.exe" "HEX VALUE" to get the decode output.
> 
> example in cmd:
> 
> INPUT:
> ohgodadecode.exe 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> OUTPUT:
> TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70
> 
> RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25


Tanhk you very much, and also @OhGodAGirl. This is definitely the ultimate tool to optimize timings.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> A question for 4GB 480 owners: how far are you able to push your vram? I can't go past 1820MHz regardless of timings, any higher and I get errors in HWinfo.
> Also, what are you getting in OclMemBench? I get 185gb/s tops at 1820mhz with 1425mhz strap, I've been trying to go higher but I'm not sure I can with my card.


The problem is probably the memory controller limiting your oc.


----------



## chris89

I know my RX 480 is the slowest one here since some of you guy's are clocking near 2 Jiga Hertz-Gettin Jiggy With It but yeah this is some Opteron 1389 performance on the RX 480... It's slower when increasing core voltage by the way... 65288 is the fastest.

PS - I have no interest in Submitting to the boards etc... there are far too many results and far too many RX 480's at least 10 times faster than mine. On Air Mind You, Reference Visiontek RX 480 8GB... The jankiest card around many have said.


----------



## generaleramon

@Eliovp

A lot of corruption using MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING _ TRCDR = 22









Testing now TRCDR=24 and TRCDRA=24


----------



## generaleramon

@xxanderx

Micron Straps Block from the bios you posted (changed the ID (02 to 00)

20 4E 00 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 60 88 21 07 C0 54 0B 07 8F 82 50 01 00 42 61 00 15 00 14 20 1A 89 40 A1 00 00 00 00 03 01 05 07 15 0A 10 0C 40 9C 00 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 60 94 22 0F D0 54 0C 08 15 44 B1 02 00 42 61 00 1D 03 14 20 1A 89 80 A2 00 00 00 00 06 01 0A 0F 2B 0E 16 0D 80 38 01 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 A5 AC 35 1F 10 55 0E 0C 21 C7 72 05 00 44 82 00 3D 09 14 20 2A 89 00 A5 00 00 00 00 0C 06 14 1A 57 18 22 10 A0 86 01 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 29 39 37 27 50 55 0D 0F A6 88 D3 06 00 64 82 00 54 0C 14 20 AA 89 40 A6 00 00 00 00 0F 0A 19 1E 6D 1E 27 12 48 E8 01 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 AD 49 49 32 70 55 0E 12 AE 8A 94 08 00 66 A3 00 64 00 14 20 BA 89 00 A8 02 00 00 00 13 0E 20 25 89 24 2F 13 1C 19 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 EF 51 5A 37 90 55 0F 14 B2 0B 75 09 00 68 C4 00 74 02 14 20 CA 89 C0 A8 02 00 00 00 15 10 23 28 97 28 33 15 A4 2C 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 10 D6 5A 39 90 55 0F 14 34 4C C5 09 00 68 C4 00 74 03 14 20 CA 89 00 A9 02 00 00 00 16 11 24 29 9C 29 35 15 F0 49 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 31 5A 5B 3C A0 55 0F 15 B6 8C 45 0A 00 68 C4 00 7C 04 14 20 CA 89 80 A9 02 00 00 00 17 12 26 2B A4 2B 37 15 C4 7A 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 73 62 6C 41 B0 55 10 16 BA 0D 26 0B 00 6A E6 00 04 06 14 20 EA 89 40 AA 03 00 00 00 19 14 29 2E B2 2E 3B 16 98 AB 02 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 B5 6A 6D 46 C0 55 10 17 BE 8E 06 0C 00 6A E6 00 0C 08 14 20 EA 89 00 AB 03 00 00 00 1B 16 2C 31 C0 31 3F 17 6C DC 02 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 D6 72 7E 4B C0 55 12 18 C3 0F E7 0C 00 6B 06 01 15 0A 14 20 EA 89 C0 AB 03 00 00 00 1D 17 2F 35 CE 34 44 18 40 0D 03 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19

Hynix from Pulse Bios

40 9C 00 00 55 50 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 84 94 12 11 20 55 0B 0A 14 44 B1 02 00 20 41 00 33 04 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 20 06 05 0C 0D 2B 11 15 0F 80 38 01 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 E7 AC 35 22 40 55 0D 0D 20 C7 72 05 00 24 81 00 4C 09 14 20 9A 88 00 A0 00 00 71 20 0C 08 17 1B 57 1A 21 11 90 5F 01 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 31 46 26 50 55 0E 0E A2 07 23 06 00 26 A2 00 54 0A 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 20 0D 0A 1A 1D 62 1C 23 12 A0 86 01 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 DD 1C 00 29 B5 46 29 60 55 0E 0F 24 48 D3 06 00 26 A2 00 5C 0B 14 20 AA 88 00 A0 00 00 71 20 0E 0A 1C 20 6D 1E 25 13 74 B7 01 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 6B BD 57 2F 50 55 10 0F 29 C9 B3 07 00 48 C4 00 5D 0D 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 20 10 0C 20 24 7B 20 2A 13 48 E8 01 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 8C C5 58 34 50 55 11 0F 2D 4A 94 08 00 48 C4 00 5D 0F 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 00 00 71 20 12 0D 23 28 89 22 2E 14 1C 19 02 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 AD CD 69 3A 70 55 11 11 31 CB 74 09 00 4A E4 00 6D 01 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 20 14 0E 27 2D 97 26 32 15 F0 49 02 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 33 9D 00 CE 51 6A 3E 80 55 12 12 B4 0B 45 0A 00 4A E4 00 75 03 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 20 15 0F 2A 30 A4 28 35 16 C4 7A 02 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 44 9D 00 10 5A 7B 44 80 55 13 12 B8 8C 25 0B 00 4C 04 01 75 05 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 20 17 11 2E 34 B2 2A 39 16 98 AB 02 00 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 55 9D 00 31 62 7C 49 90 55 13 13 BC 0D 06 0C 00 4C 04 01 7D 07 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 02 00 71 20 19 12 31 38 C0 2D 3D 17 40 0D 03 00 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 88 9D 00 73 EE 8D 53 A0 55 15 15 43 CF B6 0D 00 4E 24 01 0E 0A 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 20 1C 14 38 40 DB 32 44 18 E8 6E 03 00 BB B0 00 00 00 00 00 00 33 BB 9D 00 D6 FE AF 5E C0 55 17 17 4B D1 77 0F 00 52 64 01 1E 0E 14 20 4A 89 00 A0 03 00 71 20 20 17 3F 48 F7 38 4C 1A

i tried another time the "micron timings in sapphire 580 pulse bios" . it should be ok...









checksum fixed with two different tools... if it makes any difference









hawaiibiosreaderfix.zip 109k .zip file


Polarisbioseditorfix.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @Eliovp
> 
> A lot of corruption using MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING _ TRCDR = 22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Testing now TRCDR=24 and TRCDRA=24


@generaleramon

Try this


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C48C057111637CD450A006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019





Done some quick untested edits here but should allow you to clock memory higher without errors









Greetings!

Quote:


> TRC = a limit for your memory clock, raising it will give you more stable higher memory clocks.


----------



## eduardooaz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> A question for 4GB 480 owners: how far are you able to push your vram? I can't go past 1820MHz regardless of timings, any higher and I get errors in HWinfo.
> Also, what are you getting in OclMemBench? I get 185gb/s tops at 1820mhz with 1425mhz strap, I've been trying to go higher but I'm not sure I can with my card.


Depend of your vram, i got samsung ones and they do 2100mhz without error, with 2200mhz they start showing errors still not a lot.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eduardooaz*
> 
> Depend of your vram, i got samsung ones and they do 2100mhz without error, with 2200mhz they start showing errors still not a lot.


I don't pay attention. Sorry
you are right. It's a rx480, is not a imc problem.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> @generaleramon
> 
> Try this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C48C057111637CD450A006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Done some quick untested edits here but should allow you to clock memory higher without errors
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!


Hi. I still get errors (only 2 after 2 runs of superposition 4K) @2125Mhz ~237GB/s. Scores are similar
Very good anyway!


----------



## robnitro

@Eliovp
@generaleramon

The 22 22 timing at 906mv or even if I go to 950mv in wattman does 2010 mhz max for me which is fine in MEMTESTCL (using memtestcl -g 0 700 99999999
meaning 700 mb over and over till I stop it, 700mb helps me find errors faster than using a higher number)
If I try 1000mv, its less stable. So I wonder if this is some IMC timing limit around 2000 mhz???

Memtestcl is great, it finds errors before even hwinfo reports them! I attached it which includes memtest.cmd--- from cmd.exe prompt call it like this: memtest.cmd 700 for 700 mb for example and it will keep looping it

One cool thing, now when I change clock or volts it does not kill my oclmembench numbers anymore! So perhaps you were right eliovp, the ddr timings spec was wrong and the AMD driver would mess up when you change clock/mv!
NEVER MIND ITS HAPPENING AGAIN, ARGH AMD. Change one thing and oclmembench goes from 228 gb/s to 151 gb/s. Crapola.

Ok found a new fix for that issue. While running memtestcl loop, if I change the mem/vmem it doesn't kill the oclbench scores. Then I can end memtestcl and oclbench/benchmark games keep same performance. Odd, but I guess the opencl thread prevents the amd wattboy (lol) from messing up.

memtestCL-1.00-windows.zip 764k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Copied my clocks/core voltage/memory straps to my original 480 bios to see memory stability and it's the same. I don't know why some people are getting more errors, try memtestcl to find the limit, the hwinfo number can be artificially zero depending on what the board reports (could be affected by the bios).
In my 7950 days , I had a bios that reported zero, yet had video corruption at the mhz and tight timings that gave errors on memtestcl, yet the original bios would show hwinfo errors at the same time as memtestcl. See what I mean with these benches that don't do checked calculations?
Occt for shader checking, memtestcl for vram.

Also ran superposition and 3dmark and they were identical: within 1% of the 580 bios with identical settings clocks memory etc. But yes, the sapphire 580 bios and some others are slower for me in those benches with same settings, so try different ones if you have a dual switch and can recover easily to find the optimal one for your 480 board.


----------



## nolive721

I hear what you are saying about HWInfo reliability but my experience is a qualitative increase of errors with 480BIOS (zero error) to 580BIOS(500errors) and I am talking at the same very conservative memory clock of 2000Mhz

I am at work now but I will post both BIOS tonight so you can see the differences


----------



## chris89

I honestly believe that it's the adjusting of the 65282, 65283, 65284, 65285, 65286, 65287, 65288... best to leave them so they will determine what is the ideal voltage for said clock...

Too little voltage/ temperature (it's a sliding scale spectrum heat vs voltage) means errors, must have proper voltage for error free operation.


----------



## nolive721

yep makes sense but as I mentioned earlier on this thread, I have increased memory voltage in wattman from 950mV which was set in the red dragon 580BIOS to 1150mV and errors are still there


----------



## chris89

First you wanna document your original ellesmere timings and compare to 580 bios... also the voltage / clock states set to your original Ellesmere and make the 580 bios look exactly the same as your original 480 bios... Check for errors... If none.. then slowly increase speeds etc.


----------



## nolive721

yes thats the step by step I am planning to follow when time permits


----------



## Mhazz

Hey guys ! 17.4.4 is out !



Spoiler: Warning: Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 Highlights



Support For

Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III™
Up to 7% performance improvement measured on Radeon RX 580 8GB graphics when compared to Radeon Software Crimson ReLive edition 17.4.3.(RS-131)

Fixed Issues

Some displays may experience corruption when using HDMI® scaling.
Battlefield™1 may experience stuttering in Multi GPU mode with 4K display resolutions when using DirectX®11.
HDR colors may appear incorrect in Mass Effect™: Andromeda on the latest Windows®10 Creators Edition update.
Some incorrect or unavailable feature descriptions may appear in Radeon Settings under the more/less help section.
Radeon RX 550 series graphics products may experience a hard hang when the user's system has not been rebooted for long periods of time.
Reboot prompt may be missing after Radeon Software installation on AMD XConnect™ technology system configurations.

Known Issues

HDTV displays may intermittently lose signal on some Radeon RX 480 series graphics products when connected over HDMI®.
Call of Duty™: Advanced Warfare may experience a game hang when performing a task switch.
Radeon WattMan may fail to apply settings on some Radeon R9 390 series graphics products.
Radeon Settings may crash on switching Windows® user after toggling AMD CrossFire™ technology mode.
A small amount of apps may still experience issues with Borderless Fullscreen mode and AMD FreeSync™ technology if other applications or game launchers are running on the primary screen in the background.
Counter-Strike™: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft™ may experience flickering or performance issues the first time the game is launched on a system boot with AMD FreeSync™ technology enabled. Workarounds include exiting and restarting the application or task switching (alt+tab) in and out of the game to fix the issue.

Known Issues for Radeon ReLive

The XBOX™ DVR application may cause conflicts with Radeon ReLive, users are suggested to disable XBOX™ DVR if Radeon ReLive is experiencing issues.
Radeon ReLive may fail to install on AMD APU Family products or experience a system hang or failure to record when using the recording feature on AMD APU Family products.
Radeon ReLive may intermittently fail to work after performing task switches of applications in multi display system configurations. A work around is to disable and then enable the feature in Radeon Software.
Radeon ReLive may exhibit corruption in recordings when capturing Microsoft Office applications.
Radeon ReLive may experience recording or streaming issues when task switching using ALT+TAB.

Package Contents

The Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 installation package contains the following:

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 Driver Version 17.10.1731. (Windows Driver Store Version 22.19.162.4)


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhazz*
> 
> Hey guys ! 17.4.4 is out !
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 Highlights
> 
> 
> 
> Support For
> 
> Warhammer 40,000: Dawn of War III™
> Up to 7% performance improvement measured on Radeon RX 580 8GB graphics when compared to Radeon Software Crimson ReLive edition 17.4.3.(RS-131)
> 
> Fixed Issues
> 
> Some displays may experience corruption when using HDMI® scaling.
> Battlefield™1 may experience stuttering in Multi GPU mode with 4K display resolutions when using DirectX®11.
> HDR colors may appear incorrect in Mass Effect™: Andromeda on the latest Windows®10 Creators Edition update.
> Some incorrect or unavailable feature descriptions may appear in Radeon Settings under the more/less help section.
> Radeon RX 550 series graphics products may experience a hard hang when the user's system has not been rebooted for long periods of time.
> Reboot prompt may be missing after Radeon Software installation on AMD XConnect™ technology system configurations.
> 
> Known Issues
> 
> HDTV displays may intermittently lose signal on some Radeon RX 480 series graphics products when connected over HDMI®.
> Call of Duty™: Advanced Warfare may experience a game hang when performing a task switch.
> Radeon WattMan may fail to apply settings on some Radeon R9 390 series graphics products.
> Radeon Settings may crash on switching Windows® user after toggling AMD CrossFire™ technology mode.
> A small amount of apps may still experience issues with Borderless Fullscreen mode and AMD FreeSync™ technology if other applications or game launchers are running on the primary screen in the background.
> Counter-Strike™: Global Offensive and World of Warcraft™ may experience flickering or performance issues the first time the game is launched on a system boot with AMD FreeSync™ technology enabled. Workarounds include exiting and restarting the application or task switching (alt+tab) in and out of the game to fix the issue.
> 
> Known Issues for Radeon ReLive
> 
> The XBOX™ DVR application may cause conflicts with Radeon ReLive, users are suggested to disable XBOX™ DVR if Radeon ReLive is experiencing issues.
> Radeon ReLive may fail to install on AMD APU Family products or experience a system hang or failure to record when using the recording feature on AMD APU Family products.
> Radeon ReLive may intermittently fail to work after performing task switches of applications in multi display system configurations. A work around is to disable and then enable the feature in Radeon Software.
> Radeon ReLive may exhibit corruption in recordings when capturing Microsoft Office applications.
> Radeon ReLive may experience recording or streaming issues when task switching using ALT+TAB.
> 
> Package Contents
> 
> The Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 installation package contains the following:
> 
> Radeon Software Crimson ReLive Edition 17.4.4 Driver Version 17.10.1731. (Windows Driver Store Version 22.19.162.4)


Can someone check for if bios mods are permitted on both 4xx and 5xx? (Flashing an original untuched rx 5xx bios in a rx 4xx is not a real bios mod)


----------



## PREM1Z

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Can someone check for if bios mods are permitted on both 4xx and 5xx? (Flashing an original untuched rx 5xx bios in a rx 4xx is not a real bios mod)


Need patch to work








17.4.3

17.4.4

Same performance on my RX480 4G with modded bios.


----------



## Hwgeek

Need Help,
*How can I change the Device_ID?* I would like to changed it to match WX 7100 to see if drivers could be installed, If I change in polarisbios editor and save then flash- I brick my buis and then need to restart with 2nd bios and reflash the original.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> I am really happy and proud of what we are doing here all together


Thank you all for you effort, he is right.


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PREM1Z*
> 
> Need patch to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 17.4.3
> 
> 17.4.4
> 
> Same performance on my RX480 4G with modded bios.


Just so you know.. 5 points +/- is within the margin of error. I've seen variances as much +/- 15-25 points re-running firestrike multiple times in a row on the same hardware without changing anything.


----------



## pminer

Hi guys,
Anyone is able to mod Sapphire RX470 Nitro(not +) OC 4GB Hynix ?


----------



## PREM1Z

I always run 3 times and take the 3rd bench...


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PREM1Z*
> 
> I always run 3 times and take the 3rd bench...


To be more accurate, you add up the 3 benches scores, then you divide by 3 to get the average.

But I would say in Firestrike (the normal one), 50-100 points difference isn't really relevant.


----------



## Y0shi

@generaleramon
The 2.1 works just fine, even with 17.4.4. No patching needed.


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @generaleramon
> The 2.1 works just fine, even with 17.4.4. No patching needed.


what do you mean with 2.1., 17.2.1?


----------



## Y0shi

I mean generaleramons Modded BIOS V2.1 (see first post) works fine with the today released AMD Crimson 17.4.4 driver. ;-)


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> New Samsung UberMix v3
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019
> 
> Finally 240GB/s (+1-2%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested with "4k Optimized" Superposition Benchmark 3707Pt
> +50-70pt more than Uber v2.3 (+2-3%)
> 0 EDC Errors


I'm a bit late to the party, but I've got to say thanks for your work. Going from 2.1v to 3v increases bandwidth in OCLmembench from 239GB/s to 241GB/s. Valley sees a bit of an improvement as well, averaging out 3 runs it's roughly 30 points. Going from 58.9FPS to 59.7FPS.

EDIT: Superposition 1080P Extreme preset score doesn't budge at all, and I have no point of reference for other presets.


----------



## iakoboss7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> New Samsung UberMix v3
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019
> 
> Finally 240GB/s (+1-2%)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tested with "4k Optimized" Superposition Benchmark 3707Pt
> +50-70pt more than Uber v2.3 (+2-3%)
> 0 EDC Errors


i am kinda new to all this...

what is that and how do i use it?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> i am kinda new to all this...
> 
> what is that and how do i use it?


is like the timings of your system ram

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019

is a hex rappresentation of the vram timings.

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1CB8AtN0LhfR-kH0hi4pm6eMJfE3CNLLHB2bYt-nGpHI/edit?usp=sharing ( some test i've done to understand those values with ohgodadecode.exe)

you need a tool like polaris bios editor (or a hex editor and do it manually) to modify your bios and use those timings.


----------



## iakoboss7

thank you for your answer,

how aggressive are those timings? is it gonna alter the longevity of the card in any way?
do they need more volt?

those timings work on any rx 480? (i got the sapphire nitro+ 8gb with 1306mhz boost) without errors (i mean errors like the ones from ram in memtest).


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> thank you for your answer,
> 
> how aggressive are those timings? is it gonna alter the longevity of the card in any way?
> do they need more volt?
> 
> those timings work on any rx 480? (i got the sapphire nitro+ 8gb with 1306mhz boost) without errors (i mean errors like the ones from ram in memtest).


Ram voltage is fixed(1.5V ?). The timings are pretty aggressive so Max mem OC is 2100Mhz. usually 2030-2070Mhz. Timings can't alter the longevity of the card.
should work in any 8Gb card with samsung memory


----------



## iakoboss7

last question: so "maxing" the mem timings is better than "maxing" the memory speed in terms of performance?

for example: these memory timings (but stock memory clocks) VS max memory clocks most of our cards can do in average = whats best?

thank you for your help.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> last question: so "maxing" the mem timings is better than "maxing" the memory speed in terms of performance?
> 
> for example: these memory timings (but stock memory clocks) VS max memory clocks most of our cards can do in average = whats best?
> 
> thank you for your help.


it varies by card. Depends on the quality of vram chips themselves and the IMC.
I'm getting more bandwidth from 2125MHz + custom timings, than 2300MHz + stock timings. 241GB/s vs. 234GB/s. And then there's the added benefit of no errors; at 2300MHz I'd start to see slight artifacting.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> last question: so "maxing" the mem timings is better than "maxing" the memory speed in terms of performance?
> 
> for example: these memory timings (but stock memory clocks) VS max memory clocks most of our cards can do in average = whats best?
> 
> thank you for your help.


the fact is that usually our cards can't do more than 2175-2200mhz without errors... so we overclock the vram only little and optimize the timings. It's usually better, because you need a 2250+Mhz mem oc to have the same level performance


----------



## iakoboss7

thanks guys, you are the best


----------



## generaleramon

"How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values" section in the first post is a little better now i hope


Spoiler: How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values



Example:
Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader or Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.

Open the generated .txt

Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)

a446 : is the start adress
0753 : is the lenght

Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)

At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model/s supported by the bios

.... [email protected]!.......Ce......K4G80325FB.2.Tv:.¢`ÿ..P..c...... ...

only K4G80325FB (made by Samsung > Use Google) in this case, so the memID in the straps is 00

40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19

in case of two memory brand memID 01 and 02 are possible

Example of a 2000Mhz strap

40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19

The frequency is 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap

02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported

99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.

Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.


----------



## Jestercore

So, i shouldn't mess with memory oc if im running on stock bios?
What can memory controller voltage change? Can overvolting it increase memory stability at 2120mhz?


----------



## Hwgeek

Gigabyte just Released new bios for RX 570:
http://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RX570GAMING-4GD#support-dl
Quote:


> Release for SKHYNIX Memory
> AMD Source BIOS Version: 015.050.002.001
> GPU Clock : 1244MHz
> Memory Clock: 7000 MHz
> Improve power efficiency
> For F10 BIOS flash


Quote:


> Release for ELPIDA Memory
> AMD Source BIOS Version: 015.050.002.001
> GPU Clock : 1244MHz
> Memory Clock: 7000 MHz
> Improve power efficiency
> For F1~ F5 BIOS flash


Who want's to try?


----------



## Apneal

Is everyone else having an issue with setting voltages below 0.9V in Polaris Bios Editor? No matter what value under 0.9V I set for core clock, it defaults back to 0.9 while running. Is there a workaround for this? I'd prefer to tune it with AB but this is on a linux system


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apneal*
> 
> Is everyone else having an issue with setting voltages below 0.9V in Polaris Bios Editor? No matter what value under 0.9V I set for core clock, it defaults back to 0.9 while running. Is there a workaround for this? I'd prefer to tune it with AB but this is on a linux system


Core voltage cannot go lower than the memory voltage. You'd need to drop that first (assuming it can go lower)


----------



## Apneal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziddey*
> 
> Core voltage cannot go lower than the memory voltage. You'd need to drop that first (assuming it can go lower)


I figured, I try to set them equal, but even if core and mem controller voltages are equal, lets say 0.85 for both, the core still runs 0.9


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> 17.4.3+ Drivers Allow modded Bios


This does not seem to be correct. Changed timings on the asus rx570 bios and driver wouldn't load until patched.


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Gigabyte just Released new bios for RX 570:
> http://www.gigabyte.com/Graphics-Card/GV-RX570GAMING-4GD#support-dl
> 
> Who want's to try?


Ok- since I was the first to try rx570 bios, I gave this one chance too.
First of all- the bios works on SHapphire Nitro+ RX 470 4GB.
Another interesting thing is that the IDLE power draw dropped downd to under 10W! with Nitro RX 570 it was 29W!
I run time spy:

http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19582766


Update: Run it @ shapphire Nitro clock: 1340/1750= lower score:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19583061
but much less Vcore and power.


----------



## Mhazz

Basic question here but... Do we have to apply the new timings only to 2000Mhz strap? Or to 1750 and 1650 also?


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhazz*
> 
> Basic question here but... Do we have to apply the new timings only to 2000Mhz strap? Or to 1750 and 1650 also?


only need it for what you run your ram at


----------



## stanchobs

Today i got one Sapphire Pulse 570 4GB with elpida memory and polorais bios editor doesnt work for memory strap. Can anyone help me to strap memory from 1500 to 2000







Here is the original bios

570pulse4gb.zip 512k .zip file


----------



## Flickspeed

We currently need more info on flashing the other way around.

Need confirmation a 580 can be flashed to 480?

Need that to avoid certain problems with new driver and to have ability to use older drivers meant for the 400 series cards.


----------



## hellm

The bios of the Gigabyte Aorus 580 is perfect for the reference 480:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
all I²C settings as they should be, current scale is at "60". Everything works fine, the performance at identical clock rates is the same as with the 480 reference bios. no offset, 1200mV Vcore.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> "How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values" section in the first post is a little better now i hope
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader or Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.
> 
> Open the generated .txt
> 
> Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
> 
> a446 : is the start adress
> 0753 : is the lenght
> 
> Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)
> 
> At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model/s supported by the bios
> 
> .... [email protected]!.......Ce......K4G80325FB.2.Tv:.¢`ÿ..P..c...... ...
> 
> only K4G80325FB (made by Samsung > Use Google) in this case, so the memID in the straps is 00
> 
> 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> in case of two memory brand memID 01 and 02 are possible
> 
> Example of a 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> The frequency is 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported
> 
> 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.
> 
> Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.


Generalmon, Ur v2.1 bios on my rx 480 reference is throttling past the 75c mark. Idk the cause, i already tried increasing power limit and stuff.


----------



## chris89

Here's a Tonga Reference just for a quick gander...


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> "How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values" section in the first post is a little better now i hope
> 
> 
> Spoiler: How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values
> 
> 
> 
> Example:
> Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader or Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.
> 
> Open the generated .txt
> 
> Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
> 
> a446 : is the start adress
> 0753 : is the lenght
> 
> Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)
> 
> At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model/s supported by the bios
> 
> .... [email protected]!.......Ce......K4G80325FB.2.Tv:.¢`ÿ..P..c...... ...
> 
> only K4G80325FB (made by Samsung > Use Google) in this case, so the memID in the straps is 00
> 
> 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> in case of two memory brand memID 01 and 02 are possible
> 
> Example of a 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> The frequency is 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported
> 
> 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.
> 
> Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.


Dude i need a little help from u, after i have flashed ur bios on my rx 480 reference. Im trying to flash it back to the original and its say write failed


----------



## afaque

@generaleramon dude im getting 0FL01 error now while trying to flash, my pc is on and i dont wanna turn it off. So plzz quickly reply to me so im able to recover to my original bios


----------



## afaque

Can somebody here reply to me?
Im worried that my gpu wont bootup if i try to boot it back up.
I tried to see the atiflash -ai and it says this
flashtype: Unknown SPI (64KB)

No VBIOS


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> Can somebody here reply to me?
> Im worried that my gpu wont bootup if i try to boot it back up.
> I tried to see the atiflash -ai and it says this
> flashtype: Unknown SPI (64KB)
> 
> No VBIOS


 atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file


When you wanna use command prompt make sure to right click and in compatibility add the start as administrator...


----------



## afaque

im already using atilflash 274 and im using admin mode


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> atiflash_274.zip 1214k .zip file
> 
> 
> When you wanna use command prompt make sure to right click and in compatibility add the start as administrator...


im already using all this


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> im already using atilflash 274 and im using admin mode


You have to turn off every applications like GPU-Z, Trixx, WattMan, WattTool, ... Your CMD should be the only thing open... You could try to force the flash with "-f"


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You have to turn off every applications like GPU-Z, Trixx, WattMan, WattTool, ... Your CMD should be the only thing open... You could try to force the flash with "-f"


everything is closed and im using cmd in admin mode and getting this:


----------



## robnitro

You need to boot ok, if dual bios, flip to known good. Boot, then in windows flip it, to go to the bios you want to flash

then make sure you kill all of those processes, not just exit, check task manager, processes for hwinfo afterburber trixx gpuz and any other monitoring exe. Right click, end task.

Do atiflash.exe -i before you flash
It will say bad bios if you got a bad flash, like your screen shot

Paste that here if you have a problem flashing

To flash
Atiflash -f -p 0
If you have multiple cards change the zero to the one you want to flash, which the -i switch listed for you


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> everything is closed and im using cmd in admin mode and getting this:


Download my ATIWinFlash v274...

Right click ATIWinFlash.exe ... compatibility .. open as administrator

Move mouse to blank area of folder ATIWinFlash.exe is in ... Hold shift ... Right click "Open Command Prompt Here"...

ATIWinFlash -ai
ATIWinFlash -p -f 0 bios.rom

done









For those who need DOS flash... here is an ISO I made... use UltraISO to drag your .rom into... I'm not sure if it's ATIFlash DOS version is correct for Polaris though... Maybe update to known Compatible version? This one works though I have tested it on HD 4670 AGP... Should work...

You can try UltraISO to burn but sometimes I get an error so I usually burn using CDBurnerXP ... Burn ISO image... if DVD-RW .. reformat quick ... DVD High Compatibility ... Verify .. done

Burn To CD : Boot To CD/ DVD : ... Usually D: for CD Directory... DIR /W .. make sure your .rom and Atiflash is there.... atiflash -ai ..... atiflash -p -f 0 bios.rom ... Or if not forced ... atiflash -p 0 bios.rom .. takes 1 second to flash in DOS.

WIN98SE_AMD.zip 2637k .zip file


----------



## afaque

so i have booted up my pc and now i cant seem to get any display from my gpu.







MY gpu is bricked


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> so i have booted up my pc and now i cant seem to get any display from my gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY gpu is bricked


It's not bricked.. it's soft bricked.. got integrated video or spare gpu and spare slot? Even PCI card will work... burn my DOS ISO to DVD and boot to integrated or PCI card and boot to CD and .. proceed as mentioned.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> It's not bricked.. it's soft bricked.. got integrated video or spare gpu and spare slot? Even PCI card will work... burn my DOS ISO to DVD and boot to integrated or PCI card and boot to CD and .. proceed as mentioned.


ok so magically after reboot with integrated gpu, the flash worked -_- never mind -_-.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> ok so magically after reboot with integrated gpu, the flash worked -_- never mind -_-.


Not magic actually is how it's supposed to work


----------



## ispano

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> so i have booted up my pc and now i cant seem to get any display from my gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY gpu is bricked
> 
> 
> 
> It's not bricked.. it's soft bricked.. got integrated video or spare gpu and spare slot? Even PCI card will work... burn my DOS ISO to DVD and boot to integrated or PCI card and boot to CD and .. proceed as mentioned.
Click to expand...

Chris is correct. Same thing happened to me a week or so back. If you have a spare gpu to use you can flash back without the write fail error. I didn't want to reboot either thinking I had an unrecoverable brick. Not sure exactly the reason but atiflash would not produce a successful write even with the unlockrom switch. But swapping another gpu and flashing again did the trick. Best thing to do is not panic/stress and just press forward with the options you have.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> We currently need more info on flashing the other way around.
> 
> Need confirmation a 580 can be flashed to 480?
> 
> Need that to avoid certain problems with new driver and to have ability to use older drivers meant for the 400 series cards.


----------



## Apneal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> We currently need more info on flashing the other way around.
> 
> Need confirmation a 580 can be flashed to 480?
> 
> Need that to avoid certain problems with new driver and to have ability to use older drivers meant for the 400 series cards.


Just went ahead and tested it. My RX 580 Nitro+ Limited Edition successfully flashed to an RX480 Nitro+. I'll have to reinstall windows to see if it makes the drivers compatible.


----------



## ocyt

i wonder how well it clocks under the 480 bios compared to the 580


----------



## Apneal

Initial tests under Ubuntu show it performs exactly the same as the RX580 BIOS, given that TDP, TDC, Power Limit, memory straps, and clocks are brought in from the RX580 version


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> so i have booted up my pc and now i cant seem to get any display from my gpu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MY gpu is bricked


I just thought I would take this moment to mention.. flashing the bios of your card is extremely risky. There's always that chance that you could brick the card or the new bios could make it do something it wasn't designed for and fry the chips on it.. anything can happen. Everyone should know this if you go about flashing your cards. Also if you some how brick your card to the point where you can't even flash your factory bios back to it.. then you should know most manufacturers won't honor an RMA if you send it back with a bad-flashed custom bios and they find out that's what you did. May and probably will void warranties.

Bottom line is: Flash at your own risk. If you break, then it it's your own problem.

And that aside, even if you do have problems, you should already be prepared with either onboard iGPU or spare video card / spare computer to be able to boot with the card in a secondary slot so you can recover from bad flashes. If you don't know how to do this or don't have the setup to recover it.. probably would be a Very-Bad-Idea to go about flashing bios's on your only video card in your only computer.

However all of that disclaimer aside.. most folks here usually help ya try to recover it.. usually.. I still have an older AMD 6000 card in the other room I bricked it with a bad bios flash and it's gone forever and I can't re-flash it in any computer.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apneal*
> 
> Just went ahead and tested it. My RX 580 Nitro+ Limited Edition successfully flashed to an RX480 Nitro+. I'll have to reinstall windows to see if it makes the drivers compatible.


Very nice to hear,

Don't have to reinstall windows







Just run the setup of the old driver, choose clean uninstall.. Then run the old driver setup again after reboot.


----------



## Apneal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> Very nice to hear,
> 
> Don't have to reinstall windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just run the setup of the old driver, choose clean uninstall.. Then run the old driver setup again after reboot.


I mean I've been running Ubuntu to get around the driver issue


----------



## ocyt

my red dragon rx480 4gb had the bios switch removed. can still see the outlines and circuitry still in place. i wonder why they'd do this.
someone removed the heatsink to expose the memory chips. all 8gb of samsung memory is on the pcb, but they burned the circuits leading to half of them or something... >: (

would love to be able to flash the full 8gb bios and make use of everything that's on the pcb. but no bios switch is too risky and "sludged" memory modules.. ugh why would they do thissss
"we're going to make something kewl, and waste the money on putting the full feature set in place, then put the work into gimping the product until any chance of unlocking results in a product that's FUBAR"









am i allowed to link this?
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/5z24c4/powercolor_rx_480_red_dragon_4gb8gb_uses_same_pcb/


----------



## robnitro

Found a small stutter which was visible during vsync inside the reshade.me statistics graph, a big spike every second or so. I was going crazy, because microstutter annoys me in racing games and vsync is always nicer for fullscreen windowed.

After flashing 480 back, same thing happened. I guess the new driver changed something but I figured out a fix after seeing how closing hwinfo64 stopped it!

Right click hwinfo, choose settings and go to this tab and try this:
If it doesnt fix it, try checking more of them, but keep 0 unchecked because that was the one that would stop my rx480 reporting on hwinfi:



Alternately you can just keep i2c via ADL unchecked, but for my card I lose temperature/power and a few other readings.


----------



## Apneal

I've been working on flashing RX 480 drivers onto the RX 580 in order to use older drivers.

I've found that the RX 580 is more than happy to accept RX 480 BIOS. However, AMD still detects the card as an RX 580, in fact the pre-580 drivers do not see the card at all. Further, you can not force RX 480 drivers onto a 580 card which has 480 BIOS. This seems like a dead end.


----------



## nolive721

i confess, I am struggling with timings editing.can somebody kind enoughhelp me to apply my RX480 timings onto this RX580 red dragon bios?
thanks so much

reddevilrx480origin6feb2017.zip 109k .zip file


reddragonRX580.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## stoker

Just got 2 RX470 Strix and would like to undervolt them.

For some reason i can not go below 0.981v and voltage only drops when downclocking.

So eg [email protected] 0.981v if i set 1075 goes to 1.031v. Am I using WattTool wrong?


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apneal*
> 
> Just went ahead and tested it. My RX 580 Nitro+ Limited Edition successfully flashed to an RX480 Nitro+. I'll have to reinstall windows to see if it makes the drivers compatible.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apneal*
> 
> I've been working on flashing RX 480 drivers onto the RX 580 in order to use older drivers.
> 
> I've found that the RX 580 is more than happy to accept RX 480 BIOS. However, AMD still detects the card as an RX 580, in fact the pre-580 drivers do not see the card at all. Further, you can not force RX 480 drivers onto a 580 card which has 480 BIOS. This seems like a dead end.


And what happens when you flash a 480 to 580. Does it it get detected as a 580?


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> And what happens when you flash a 480 to 580. Does it it get detected as a 580?


We are just taliking about it since... 50pages... Please read before posting stupid question.


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.
> 
> ohgodadecode.zip 103k .zip file
> 
> 
> Later I'll create a tool to reverse the process if possible (from decoded timings to strap).


Hmm My AV find it a thread:
https://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary-product?tid=7414&threat=TR%252FCrypt.ZPACK.Gen7&track=1

https://www.virustotal.com/pl/file/ed5aa477016ab4989837298e36273dacc155a1f57d22f66d051038dba21b3b27/analysis/1493470350/


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mhazz*
> 
> We are just taliking about it since... 50pages... Please read before posting stupid question.


Not a stupid question, anyway I tried searching this topic for an answer but google was faster. People who flashed their 480 to 580 report gpu-z and afterburner seeing the cards as legitimate 580 cards... SO what's the problem other way around, it's strange why the 580 with 480 bios hardware id's would be detected as 580 still... Are you changing the id's correctly or leaving the 580 id's?


----------



## nolive721

when I flash 580 bios with atiflash, yes I can see Polaris20 in the cmd windows then opening TRIXX my 480card is now seen as 580 since I am not editing the ID whatsoever


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Hmm My AV find it a thread:
> https://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary-product?tid=7414&threat=TR%252FCrypt.ZPACK.Gen7&track=1
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/pl/file/ed5aa477016ab4989837298e36273dacc155a1f57d22f66d051038dba21b3b27/analysis/1493470350/


It's safe. I don't use antivirus


----------



## Apneal

I submitted a bug report to AMD as follows, if others can do the same it'd be appreciated:

This problem applies to catalyst drivers starting from the RX580 Press Release drivers and is still current as of 17.4.4.

The new drivers which support the RX 580 now cause a BSOD with message "ATTEMPTED_EXECUTE_OF_NOEXECUTE_MEMORY" when attempting to use greater than 5 GPUs. This was not the case prior to the RX 580 Press Release drivers.

The testbed is a Z270-A Pro motherboard with a Celeron processor, 8GB RAM, 1800W PSU, using Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 Limited Edition graphics cards. This configuration works for RX 480 graphics cards using sub-17.3.x drivers with 6 GPUs under Windows 10. Further, the same system supports 7 GPUs under Ubuntu using amdgpu-pro drivers.

Isolating the problem consisted of having 5 working GPUs and attempting to add the 6th. On boot, BSOD noexecute error. Unplugging ANY of the existing cards alleviates this BSOD on boot. Further, once 5 GPUs are active, you can disable one of the GPUs and install the 6th GPU without error as seen in the attached screenshot. The moment you select to re-enable the disabled card, again BSOD noexecute error, seemingly confirming its a driver issue. The choice of disabled card is arbitrary, it works with any one of the cards disabled. The hardware works as confirmed by booting into Ubuntu and all GPUs are operational.


----------



## Jestercore

What is the diffrence, please?

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187223/sapphire-rx480-8192-160921-1
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185490/sapphire-rx480-8192-160802
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185322/sapphire-rx480-8192-160713


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> What is the diffrence, please?
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187223/sapphire-rx480-8192-160921-1
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185490/sapphire-rx480-8192-160802
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185322/sapphire-rx480-8192-160713


there isn't a difference


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Hmm My AV find it a thread:
> https://www.avira.com/en/support-threats-summary-product?tid=7414&threat=TR%252FCrypt.ZPACK.Gen7&track=1
> 
> https://www.virustotal.com/pl/file/ed5aa477016ab4989837298e36273dacc155a1f57d22f66d051038dba21b3b27/analysis/1493470350/


LMAO I just recompiled this https://github.com/OhGodACompany/OhGodADecode?files=1 with devCpp portable (fastest way to compile something without installing tons of usless c***). I simply included unistd.h inside ohgodadecode.h and changed "int i =0" to "size_t i =0" inside a for-loop. Btw feel free to decompile the binary with IDA (to only discover that this program do only I/O to terminal and simple math) if you do not trust me


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> there isn't a difference


Actually there is (since sha1 os different) I've no time to find what it is now (sonce I'm writing on my phone). Check with HxD and atiflash info parameters.


----------



## Vento041

..... ignore this comment .....


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Actually there is (since sha1 os different) I've no time to find what it is now (sonce I'm writing on my phone). Check with HxD and atiflash info parameters.


There is effectively no difference between them regardless.


----------



## soxfor

MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB (Samsung) K4G80325FB
Offset: A515 - Block: A515-A784 - Length: 270
Straps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



25000 A86100 00 333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A000000000040308091B0D0F0E
40000 409C00 00 333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F
60000 60EA00 00 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810
90000 905F01 00 333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012
100000 A08601 00 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
112500 74B701 00 333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614
125000 48E801 00 333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14
137500 1C1902 00 333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15
150000 F04902 00 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E15B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116
162500 C47A02 00 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F16B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
175000 98AB02 00 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571017B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
200000 400D03 00 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711193FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019


OhGodADecode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


STRAP: 25000
TRCDW=2 TRCDWA=3 TRCDR=3 TRCDRA=3 TRRD=1 TRC=11 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=17 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=10 Pad0=0 TCL=8 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=14 TRP_RDA=6 TRP=3 TRFC=27 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=1 TFAW32=2

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140122
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000889A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=4 ACTWR=3 RASMACTRD=8 RASMACTWR=9

RAS2RAS=27 RP=13 WRPLUSRP=15 BUS_TURN=14

STRAP: 40000
TRCDW=3 TRCDWA=3 TRCDR=5 TRCDRA=5 TRRD=1 TRC=17 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=18 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=10 Pad0=0 TCL=9 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=17 TRP_RDA=8 TRP=5 TRFC=43 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=2 TFAW32=2

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014022A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088AA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=6 ACTWR=4 RASMACTRD=12 RASMACTWR=14

RAS2RAS=43 RP=16 WRPLUSRP=18 BUS_TURN=15

STRAP: 60000
TRCDW=5 TRCDWA=5 TRCDR=8 TRCDRA=8 TRRD=2 TRC=26 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=20 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=11 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=23 TRP_RDA=11 TRP=8 TRFC=65 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=2 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=3

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014053A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088CA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=9 ACTWR=6 RASMACTRD=18 RASMACTWR=21

RAS2RAS=65 RP=21 WRPLUSRP=24 BUS_TURN=16

STRAP: 90000
TRCDW=7 TRCDWA=7 TRCDR=13 TRCDRA=13 TRRD=3 TRC=39 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=24 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=15 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=31 TRP_RDA=15 TRP=12 TRFC=98 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=4 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=5 TFAW32=4

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014095A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088DA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=14 ACTWR=8 RASMACTRD=26 RASMACTWR=32

RAS2RAS=98 RP=29 WRPLUSRP=32 BUS_TURN=18

STRAP: 100000
TRCDW=8 TRCDWA=8 TRCDR=14 TRCDRA=14 TRRD=3 TRC=43 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=25 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=16 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=33 TRP_RDA=16 TRP=13 TRFC=109 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=4 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=4

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140A62
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=15 ACTWR=9 RASMACTRD=29 RASMACTWR=35

RAS2RAS=109 RP=31 WRPLUSRP=34 BUS_TURN=19

STRAP: 112500
TRCDW=9 TRCDWA=9 TRCDR=16 TRCDRA=16 TRRD=4 TRC=49 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=26 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=12 Pad0=0 TCL=17 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=37 TRP_RDA=18 TRP=15 TRFC=123 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140C6A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=17 ACTWR=10 RASMACTRD=33 RASMACTWR=40

RAS2RAS=123 RP=34 WRPLUSRP=38 BUS_TURN=20

STRAP: 125000
TRCDW=10 TRCDWA=10 TRCDR=18 TRCDRA=18 TRRD=4 TRC=55 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=27 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=12 Pad0=0 TCL=18 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=41 TRP_RDA=20 TRP=17 TRFC=137 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140E72
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000897A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=19 ACTWR=11 RASMACTRD=37 RASMACTWR=45

RAS2RAS=137 RP=37 WRPLUSRP=42 BUS_TURN=20

STRAP: 137500
TRCDW=12 TRCDWA=12 TRCDR=20 TRCDRA=20 TRRD=5 TRC=61 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=13 Pad0=0 TCL=19 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014007A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000897A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=21 ACTWR=13 RASMACTRD=41 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=151 RP=40 WRPLUSRP=46 BUS_TURN=21

STRAP: 150000
TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=23 TRP=20 TRFC=164 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140103
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=23 ACTWR=14 RASMACTRD=43 RASMACTWR=52

RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=49 BUS_TURN=22

STRAP: 162500
TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=6 TRC=71 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=29 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=22 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=52 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=22 TRFC=178 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=25 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57

RAS2RAS=178 RP=45 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23

STRAP: 175000
TRCDW=16 TRCDWA=16 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=77 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=29 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=57 TRP_RDA=27 TRP=24 TRFC=192 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140514
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=17 RASMACTRD=51 RASMACTWR=61

RAS2RAS=192 RP=48 WRPLUSRP=58 BUS_TURN=23

STRAP: 200000
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=25 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25





MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB (Samsung) K4G80325FB
Offset: A4B2 - Block: A4B2-A721 - Length: 270
Straps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



25000 A86100 01 333000000000000022CC1C00628C110B10570A080EC3B00100204100220114209A8800A000000000040308091B0D0F0E
40000 409C00 01 333000000000000022CC1C006394121120570A091144B102002042002A021420AA8800A00000000006040C0E2B10120F
60000 60EA00 01 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241A40570B0B97051204002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906121541151810
90000 905F01 01 333000000000000022CC1C00E7B4362780570B0F9F072306002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000E081A20621D2012
100000 A08601 01 333000000000000022CC1C000839372B90570B102148D30600448600620A14206A8900A0000000000F091D236D1F2213
112500 74B701 01 333000000000000022CC1C0029414831A0570C1125C9B3070046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000110A21287B222614
125000 48E801 01 333000000000000022CC1C004A494937B0570C12294A94080046A700720E14207A8900A000000000130B252D89252A14
137500 1C1902 01 333000000000000022CC1C008C515A3DC0570D132DCB74090048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000150D293197282E15
150000 F04902 01 555000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E14B00B450A0068C70003011420FA8900A003000000170E2B34A42A3116
162500 C47A02 01 555000000000000022CC1C00CE616C47D0570F15B48C250B006AE7000B031420FA8900A003000000190F2F39B22D3517
175000 98AB02 01 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
200000 400D03 01 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019


OhGodADecode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


STRAP: 25000
TRCDW=2 TRCDWA=3 TRCDR=3 TRCDRA=3 TRRD=1 TRC=11 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=17 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=10 Pad0=0 TCL=8 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=14 TRP_RDA=6 TRP=3 TRFC=27 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=1 TFAW32=2

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140122
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000889A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=4 ACTWR=3 RASMACTRD=8 RASMACTWR=9

RAS2RAS=27 RP=13 WRPLUSRP=15 BUS_TURN=14

STRAP: 40000
TRCDW=3 TRCDWA=3 TRCDR=5 TRCDRA=5 TRRD=1 TRC=17 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=18 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=10 Pad0=0 TCL=9 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=17 TRP_RDA=8 TRP=5 TRFC=43 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=2 TFAW32=2

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014022A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088AA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=6 ACTWR=4 RASMACTRD=12 RASMACTWR=14

RAS2RAS=43 RP=16 WRPLUSRP=18 BUS_TURN=15

STRAP: 60000
TRCDW=5 TRCDWA=5 TRCDR=8 TRCDRA=8 TRRD=2 TRC=26 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=20 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=11 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=23 TRP_RDA=11 TRP=8 TRFC=65 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=2 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=3

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014053A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088CA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=9 ACTWR=6 RASMACTRD=18 RASMACTWR=21

RAS2RAS=65 RP=21 WRPLUSRP=24 BUS_TURN=16

STRAP: 90000
TRCDW=7 TRCDWA=7 TRCDR=13 TRCDRA=13 TRRD=3 TRC=39 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=24 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=15 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=31 TRP_RDA=15 TRP=12 TRFC=98 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=4 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=5 TFAW32=4

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014095A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088DA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=14 ACTWR=8 RASMACTRD=26 RASMACTWR=32

RAS2RAS=98 RP=29 WRPLUSRP=32 BUS_TURN=18

STRAP: 100000
TRCDW=8 TRCDWA=8 TRCDR=14 TRCDRA=14 TRRD=3 TRC=43 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=25 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=16 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=33 TRP_RDA=16 TRP=13 TRFC=109 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=4 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=4

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140A62
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=15 ACTWR=9 RASMACTRD=29 RASMACTWR=35

RAS2RAS=109 RP=31 WRPLUSRP=34 BUS_TURN=19

STRAP: 112500
TRCDW=9 TRCDWA=9 TRCDR=16 TRCDRA=16 TRRD=4 TRC=49 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=26 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=12 Pad0=0 TCL=17 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=37 TRP_RDA=18 TRP=15 TRFC=123 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140C6A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000896A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=17 ACTWR=10 RASMACTRD=33 RASMACTWR=40

RAS2RAS=123 RP=34 WRPLUSRP=38 BUS_TURN=20

STRAP: 125000
TRCDW=10 TRCDWA=10 TRCDR=18 TRCDRA=18 TRRD=4 TRC=55 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=27 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=12 Pad0=0 TCL=18 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=41 TRP_RDA=20 TRP=17 TRFC=137 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140E72
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000897A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=19 ACTWR=11 RASMACTRD=37 RASMACTWR=45

RAS2RAS=137 RP=37 WRPLUSRP=42 BUS_TURN=20

STRAP: 137500
TRCDW=12 TRCDWA=12 TRCDR=20 TRCDRA=20 TRRD=5 TRC=61 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=13 Pad0=0 TCL=19 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014007A
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000897A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=21 ACTWR=13 RASMACTRD=41 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=151 RP=40 WRPLUSRP=46 BUS_TURN=21

STRAP: 150000
TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=20 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=23 TRP=20 TRFC=164 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140103
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=23 ACTWR=14 RASMACTRD=43 RASMACTWR=52

RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=49 BUS_TURN=22

STRAP: 162500
TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=6 TRC=71 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=29 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=52 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=22 TRFC=178 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=25 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57

RAS2RAS=178 RP=45 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23

STRAP: 175000
TRCDW=16 TRCDWA=16 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=77 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=29 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=22 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=57 TRP_RDA=27 TRP=24 TRFC=192 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140514
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=17 RASMACTRD=51 RASMACTWR=61

RAS2RAS=192 RP=48 WRPLUSRP=58 BUS_TURN=23

STRAP: 200000
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=29 TRCDRA=29 TRRD=7 TRC=87 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=31 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=24 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=63 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140824
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=30 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70

RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25





MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB (SK Hynix) H5GC8H24MJR
Offset: A722 - Block: A722-A95D - Length: 23C
Straps:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



40000 409C00 02 555000000000000022DD1C008494121120550B0A1444B10200204100330414209A8800A00000000006050C0D2B11150F
80000 803801 02 777000000000000022DD1C00E7AC352240550D0D20C77205002481004C0914209A8800A0000000000C08171B571A2111
90000 905F01 02 777000000000000022DD1C002931462650550E0EA20723060026A200540A1420AA8800A0000000000D0A1A1D621C2312
100000 A08601 02 777000000000000022DD1C0029B5462960550E0F2448D3060026A2005C0B1420AA8800A0000000000E0A1C206D1E2513
112500 74B701 02 999000000000000022339D006BBD572F5055100F29C9B3070048C4005D0D14204A8900A000000000100C20247B202A13
125000 48E801 02 999000000000000022339D008CC558345055110F2D4A94080048C4005D0F14204A8900A000000000120D232889222E14
137500 1C1902 02 999000000000000022339D00ADCD693A7055111131CB7409004AE4006D0114204A8900A002000000140E272D97263215
150000 F04902 02 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002000000150F2A30A4283516
162500 C47A02 02 999000000000000022449D00105A7B4480551312B88C250B004C0401750514204A8900A00200000017112E34B22A3916
175000 98AB02 02 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200000019123138C02D3D17
200000 400D03 02 BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53A055151743CFB60D004E24010E0A14204A8900A0030000001C143840DB324418


OhGodADecode:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


STRAP: 40000
TRCDW=4 TRCDWA=4 TRCDR=5 TRCDRA=5 TRRD=1 TRC=17 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=18 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=11 Pad0=0 TCL=10 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=20 TRP_RDA=8 TRP=5 TRFC=43 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=1 TFAW32=2

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140433
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000889A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=6 ACTWR=5 RASMACTRD=12 RASMACTWR=13

RAS2RAS=43 RP=17 WRPLUSRP=21 BUS_TURN=15

STRAP: 80000
TRCDW=7 TRCDWA=7 TRCDR=11 TRCDRA=11 TRRD=3 TRC=34 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=20 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=13 Pad0=0 TCL=13 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=32 TRP_RDA=14 TRP=11 TRFC=87 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=4 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=1 TFAW32=4

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014094C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000889A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=12 ACTWR=8 RASMACTRD=23 RASMACTWR=27

RAS2RAS=87 RP=26 WRPLUSRP=33 BUS_TURN=17

STRAP: 90000
TRCDW=9 TRCDWA=9 TRCDR=12 TRCDRA=12 TRRD=4 TRC=38 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=21 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=14 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=34 TRP_RDA=15 TRP=12 TRFC=98 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=2 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140A54
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088AA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=13 ACTWR=10 RASMACTRD=26 RASMACTWR=29

RAS2RAS=98 RP=28 WRPLUSRP=35 BUS_TURN=18

STRAP: 100000
TRCDW=9 TRCDWA=9 TRCDR=13 TRCDRA=13 TRRD=4 TRC=41 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=22 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=15 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=36 TRP_RDA=16 TRP=13 TRFC=109 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=6 TCRCRL=1 TCRCWL=2 TFAW32=5

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140B5C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00088AA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=14 ACTWR=10 RASMACTRD=28 RASMACTWR=32

RAS2RAS=109 RP=30 WRPLUSRP=37 BUS_TURN=19

STRAP: 112500
TRCDW=11 TRCDWA=11 TRCDR=15 TRCDRA=15 TRRD=5 TRC=47 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=21 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=15 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=41 TRP_RDA=18 TRP=15 TRFC=123 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140D5D
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=16 ACTWR=12 RASMACTRD=32 RASMACTWR=36

RAS2RAS=123 RP=32 WRPLUSRP=42 BUS_TURN=19

STRAP: 125000
TRCDW=12 TRCDWA=12 TRCDR=17 TRCDRA=17 TRRD=5 TRC=52 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=21 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=15 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=20 TRP=17 TRFC=137 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=8 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=6

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140F5D
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000000

ACTRD=18 ACTWR=13 RASMACTRD=35 RASMACTWR=40

RAS2RAS=137 RP=34 WRPLUSRP=46 BUS_TURN=20

STRAP: 137500
TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=19 TRCDRA=19 TRRD=6 TRC=58 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=23 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=17 Pad0=0 TCL=17 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=49 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014016D
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=20 ACTWR=14 RASMACTRD=39 RASMACTWR=45

RAS2RAS=151 RP=38 WRPLUSRP=50 BUS_TURN=21

STRAP: 150000
TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=20 TRCDRA=20 TRRD=6 TRC=62 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=24 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=18 Pad0=0 TCL=18 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=52 TRP_RDA=23 TRP=20 TRFC=164 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140375
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=21 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=42 RASMACTWR=48

RAS2RAS=164 RP=40 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=22

STRAP: 162500
TRCDW=16 TRCDWA=16 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=7 TRC=68 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=24 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=19 Pad0=0 TCL=18 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=56 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=22 TRFC=178 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140575
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=23 ACTWR=17 RASMACTRD=46 RASMACTWR=52

RAS2RAS=178 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=57 BUS_TURN=22

STRAP: 175000
TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=7 TRC=73 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=25 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=19 Pad0=0 TCL=19 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=60 TRP_RDA=27 TRP=24 TRFC=192 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=12 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014077D
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000002

ACTRD=25 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=49 RASMACTWR=56

RAS2RAS=192 RP=45 WRPLUSRP=61 BUS_TURN=23

STRAP: 200000
TRCDW=19 TRCDWA=19 TRCDR=27 TRCDRA=27 TRRD=8 TRC=83 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=26 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=21 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=67 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=27 TRFC=219 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=14 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=9

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x20140A0E
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000894A
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=28 ACTWR=20 RASMACTRD=56 RASMACTWR=64

RAS2RAS=219 RP=50 WRPLUSRP=68 BUS_TURN=24


----------



## Xarna

@DrathVader same GPU here, i can see two memory types, how did you manage that? and what are your timing values? this is my first modding of GPU i have 2 nitro RX 480 4GB elpida, want to do ETHEREUM and finally found this polaris version capable of editing timing values but im afraid to brick my GPUs, any advice will be very well received!!
thank u


----------



## Xarna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> Thanks man, I can read the timings now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have 2 of each frequency though, probably because my bios supports both Hynix and Elpida memory. Timings are listed by the same order as VRAM, right? Elpida timings first, followed by Hynix timings?
> This card doesn't have dual bios, so I'm a bit cautious.


i was talking about this @DrathVader


----------



## daevy3k

Okay, finally someone uploaded a 4gb bios. MSI. I have a Sapphire 480.

Tried to flash, it doesn't even post. At least I could post with the 8gb bioses, even if I had artifacts.

I have Samsung memory while this bios has dual Hynix and Elpida (my usual luck)

Anybody else tried?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Okay, finally someone uploaded a 4gb bios. MSI. I have a Sapphire 480.
> 
> Tried to flash, it doesn't even post. At least I could post with the 8gb bioses, even if I had artifacts.
> 
> I have Samsung memory while this bios has dual Hynix and Elpida (my usual luck)
> 
> Anybody else tried?


Dont even bother flashing cards with BIOS with different memory manufacturer. And dont bother changing the memory vendor ID's, it will still not work. Tried already with 460 hynix onto a samsung one.


----------



## jeztur2003

There's some newer unverified MSI RX 580 8GB bios on tpu clocked at 1380 2000 slapped them on my RX 480 Gaming X 8GB's and results and temps are good so far. With the 1393 2025 bios I had lots of issues these seem much better. In these benches everything is stock in radeon settings all I did was set a fan curve in afterburner and added +50 power no memory errors show on hwinfo64.


----------



## soxfor

@jeztur2003 will have to check those ones. But I remember there being one that I downloaded and had wrong checksum in Polaris bios editor (probably modded bios), so I didn't try. Did you get to patch the driver?


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> @jeztur2003 will have to check those ones. But I remember there being one that I downloaded and had wrong checksum in Polaris bios editor (probably modded bios), so I didn't try. Did you get to patch the driver?


Did not have to patch the driver I'm on 17.4.4 and gpu-z shows everything correctly as a rx 580. You'll notice the difference in bios on tpu there's a "2" in the revision number and the date is more recent. Just played 25 minutes of far cry primal at 4k ultra averaged about 45 fps top card never went above 76° bottom card hung around 60° granted I now have a open case thermaltake core p3.


----------



## soxfor

@jeztur2003, yup the one I'm talking about too, even the compile date is newer. Ty for the feedback, will try that one later, since with the 1393/2025 it was memory error galore in 3d mode (tried the 480 straps in it, increasing voltages, nothing worked).


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> @jeztur2003, yup the one I'm talking about too, even the compile date is newer. Ty for the feedback, will try that one later, since with the 1393/2025 it was memory error galore in 3d mode (tried the 480 straps in it, increasing voltages, nothing worked).


I had the same issues with the 1393 2025 bios added +50 power and +50mv lowered mem to 2000 no mem errors but 1440p or 4k would crash. I'm going to attach the bios so you can be sure to have the same version I downloaded. Also check on MSI live update and it says using the most current version.



msi580.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## KainXS

You could also check C:\MSI\LiveUpdate\DL_INFO\VBLIst.rec and check if theres an entry in it for your card, if theirs an update it will be there, actually could you upload it as I'm looking for a bios for my MSI 480 but its a 4Gb samsung card and the only 4Gb MSI card bios I have found has the wrong memory support.


----------



## soxfor

@jeztur2003, thanks. That would be this one MSI.RX580.8192.191594-113-MSITV341MH.611 (https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191594/191594).
Has different straps for the SK Hynix memory chips, the samsung ones are the equal to the MSI.RX580.8192.191444-113-MSITV341MH.600 (1393/2025).

Will try it later, the one you attached









MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB (SK Hynix) H5GC8H24MJR
MSI.RX580.8192.191594-113-MSITV341MH.611 - 1380/2000
Offset: A773 - Block: A773-A9AE - Length: 23C


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



40000 409C00 02 555000000000000022DD1C008494121120550B0A1444B10200204100330414209A8800A00000712406050C0D2B11150F
80000 803801 02 777000000000000022DD1C00E7AC352240550D0D20C77205002481004C0914209A8800A0000071240C08171B571A2111
90000 905F01 02 777000000000000022DD1C002931462650550E0EA20723060026A200540A1420AA8800A0000071240D0A1A1D621C2312
100000 A08601 02 777000000000000022DD1C0029B5462960550E0F2448D3060026A2005C0B1420AA8800A0000071240E0A1C206D1E2513
112500 74B701 02 999000000000000022339D006BBD572F5055100F29C9B3070048C4005D0D14204A8900A000007124100C20247B202A13
125000 48E801 02 999000000000000022339D008CC558345055110F2D4A94080048C4005D0F14204A8900A000007124120D232889222E14
137500 1C1902 02 999000000000000022339D00ADCD693A7055111131CB7409004AE4006D0114204A8900A002007124140E272D97263215
150000 F04902 02 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002007124150F2A30A4283516
162500 C47A02 02 999000000000000022449D00105A7B4480551312B88C250B004C0401750514204A8900A00200712417112E34B22A3916
175000 98AB02 02 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200712419123138C02D3D17
200000 400D03 02 BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53A055151743CFB60D004E24010E0A14204A8900A0030071241C143840DB324418


----------



## jlmcr87

After flashing a RX5XX bios the mouse cursor gets a little stuck in the upper left border of the screen. Does anybody noticed this? It dissapears completely from the screen and you have to move the mouse a lot to bring it back (only in the left border of the screen from the middle to the top part)


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeztur2003*
> 
> I had the same issues with the 1393 2025 bios added +50 power and +50mv lowered mem to 2000 no mem errors but 1440p or 4k would crash. I'm going to attach the bios so you can be sure to have the same version I downloaded. Also check on MSI live update and it says using the most current version.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> msi580.zip 110k .zip file


Well, did some testing on my end. And for it, performance wise, really isn't worth it.
@ 2000Mhz mem it did indeed not show any errors,
@ 2025Mhz, errors appeared, few
@ 2125Mhz, no errors(??)

Either way, getting less FPS @ same clocks with the 580 bios.
I'm better off with the 480 bios @ ~1390/2125 (1137mv,1000mv. +30% power limit), and hopefully amd allows "unsigned bios" so I can start using the UberMix 3 (tested it, ~2/3fps improvement over the stock samsung straps @ same clocks) without having to forget patching the driver at each update lol..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlmcr87*
> 
> After flashing a RX5XX bios the mouse cursor gets a little stuck in the upper left border of the screen. Does anybody noticed this? It dissapears completely from the screen and you have to move the mouse a lot to bring it back (only in the left border of the screen from the middle to the top part)


Try doing a clean driver install if you haven't already.


----------



## jeztur2003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> Well, did some testing on my end. And for it, performance wise, really isn't worth it.
> @ 2000Mhz mem it did indeed not show any errors,
> @ 2025Mhz, errors appeared, few
> @ 2125Mhz, no errors(??)
> 
> Either way, getting less FPS @ same clocks with the 580 bios.
> I'm better off with the 480 bios @ ~1390/2125 (1137mv,1000mv. +30% power limit), and hopefully amd allows "unsigned bios" so I can start using the UberMix 3 (tested it, ~2/3fps improvement over the stock samsung straps @ same clocks) without having to forget patching the driver at each update lol..
> Try doing a clean driver install if you haven't already.


With a single card I'd say performance is about the same as 480 but with crossfire I couldn't overclock my 480s at all or they would either crash or overheat from having to add so many mv to keep them from crashing. I've been using these bios all day in crossfire at all resolutions up to 4k and haven't crashed one single time and never even seen 80° on the top card with +50 power no mv added. Not only that but bench scores are higher than I could ever get in crossfire on 480 bios so they might not do much for 1 card but man they do wonders for crossfire.


----------



## Apneal

Generaleramon,

Tested your Uber v2.3 and Uber v3.0 straps on seven Sapphite Nitro+ RX 580 LEs. v2.3 performs great as expected, all but one card can clock to 2100mhz with it. With Uber 3.0, only one card can keep 2100mhz clock, and the rest perform worse than v2.3 at their max stable clock. So overall, v2.3 can be the better choice for some.


----------



## Hwgeek

*Need Help:*
I have tested many Bios files from RX470/480/580 4GB and found that only Shapphire 570 Bios (NITRO/Pulse) gives me the best performance at same clock (~5-7%) but the IDLE power draw is very high~29W with 5K monitor 2XDP.
on other bios like GIgabyte/MSI i get under 7W on IDLE and under 100W in full Load (130W Avg with shappirre).
can you explain what causes it?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Apneal*
> 
> Generaleramon,
> 
> Tested your Uber v2.3 and Uber v3.0 straps on seven Sapphite Nitro+ RX 580 LEs. v2.3 performs great as expected, all but one card can clock to 2100mhz with it. With Uber 3.0, only one card can keep 2100mhz clock, and the rest perform worse than v2.3 at their max stable clock. So overall, v2.3 can be the better choice for some.


V3.0 has a low TRFC(probably the problem for you) and RAS2RAS. If v2.3 is better for your cards than stick with it.









or try this

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB*C*508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B*E*354019

TRFC=140 (+5)
RAS2RAS=190 (+4)


----------



## generaleramon

UberMix v3.1

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019


Spoiler: Decoded Timings



TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=4 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=46 TRP_RDA=24 TRP=27 TRFC=136 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=63

RAS2RAS=186 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25



-TRCDR and TRCDRA are now equal (GDDR5 standard?)
-TRFC set to 136 (+1) and RAS2RAS to 186 (+1) for a (very) little more stability
-TRP=27 but no performance penalty
-TCCDL=4 best for GDDR5?
-RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=63 for better performance

+0.3GB/s in OclMemBench
+0.1 fps / 10pt in Superposition Benchmark 4K


----------



## Vento041

Is there a guide/reference on how to mod supported memory chips inside bios file?


----------



## Centurio

First of all, thank you for this fantastic thread. I was now for months a silent reader. But now I really need help of the community. I got 2 Problems.

I installed W10 and crimson 17.4.3. I do not manage to run both of my Cards. 1 XFX 480 GTR 8GB Samsung and 1 RX 470 Sapphire Nitro 8GB Samsung. Both with BIOS switch.

Windows will not load the amd Driver and loads win Standard Driver instead. This with modded BIOS.

If I remove one Card, set BIOS switch to stock rom, Win will load the driver. Switched to mod driver, win loads standard driver. So I used atikmdag patcher for my modded bios. After this, win loads modded card an amd driver. I remove the graphic card and repeat the steps with same positive result.

But if I add now both cards and start win, only the driver of the card which is connected to the screen, will load amd driver. The other card is appears in GPU-Z but only with 300Mhz and no driver. Mining works with 4Mhs. If I connect the screen to the other card, the result is the same.

If I uninstall AMD driver with the AMD clean uninstall utility and try another driver version, it doesn't work either.

I'm dam confused now. Atikmdag patcher seems to patch only one card. How do I have to work around to get it fine? I lost hours until now to find a way out.

Restore win10 to safety point and install 16.9.1 AMD driver? (if possible)
Use the atikmdag patcher differently?

Any reliable answers are very welcome.

thanks


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> *Need Help:*
> I have tested many Bios files from RX470/480/580 4GB and found that only Shapphire 570 Bios (NITRO/Pulse) gives me the best performance at same clock (~5-7%) but the IDLE power draw is very high~29W with 5K monitor 2XDP.
> on other bios like GIgabyte/MSI i get under 7W on IDLE and under 100W in full Load (130W Avg with shappirre).
> can you explain what causes it?


i have experienced this using a sapphire 580 bios on my reference xfx 480. now with a gigabyte bios it's all back to normal. i think the vrms calibration and power/current reporting is different in some 5xxs and so you see a difference like @idle(7 vs 29w). if voltages/clocks are the same the power consumption can't increase 400%. idle temp will be also affected.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Is there a guide/reference on how to mod supported memory chips inside bios file?


i can't test this now BUT:

if the bios support only one memory type, a simple copy-paste (hex editor) of the timings for your card should work ( remember to change the memID in the timings to 00). gpuz will report the wrong vram manufacturer but the timings will be right.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i can't test this now BUT:
> 
> if the bios support only one memory type, a simple copy-paste (hex editor) of the timings for your card should work ( remember to change the memID in the timings to 00). gpuz will report the wrong vram manufacturer but the timings will be right.


It doesnt work like that. I have tried changing the memory ID and the card wont POST.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> It doesnt work like that. I have tried changing the memory ID and the card wont POST.


Have you tried changing the vram name in the beginning of the vram_info block?
The vram_info tables have the same lenght?
Clearly the problem is in this section


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Have you tried changing the vram name in the beginning of the vram_info block?
> The vram_info tables have the same lenght?
> Clearly the problem is in this section


Went just with changing all memory IDs that i have seen. Havent fiddled further than that. Anyway, the card was so baked, that had to do the 1/8 method.


----------



## Vento041

*LINK TO THREAD (so we do not fill this thread): http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps*

Finally I finished one of my projects!

Based on "OhGodADecode" by "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet" v1.01.
(I'm using a modified version of "ohgodadecode.h" from OhGodADecode code)

*R_Timings* is an easier way to manipulate timings straps, it works as follow:

Code:



Code:


Decode with: R_Timings.exe <96-char_hex_string> <output_file>
Encode with: R_Timings.exe <input_file>

Yes, you can decode timings strap (like OhGodADecode did but with more timings shown), save them to a file, edit that file and generate a new timing strap from that file.

When you decode a timings strap a file will be created with this syntax:

Code:



Code:


########
TIMING_NAME_#1 = VALUE
TIMING_NAME_#2 = VALUE
TIMING_NAME_#3 = VALUE
TIMING_NAME_#4 = VALUE
....

Remember that the syntax is really strict (I've no time for beautiful user input parsing):

There must be a space before and after the '=' character!
Every TIMING_NAME is just for you to easily understand what are you modifying but there must be only one space after it
Every VALUE is unsigned and there must be only one space before it and no space after it
Inside "ohgodadecode.h" you can find how many bits are allocated for each timing (so you can know the maximum value: 2^(bit + 1) - 1)
Download:

R_Timings1.01.zip 130k .zip file


I did some testing and it seems to work, but I'd like more help from you guys (I need to be sure that every strap is decoded/encoded properly).
Insied the zip file you can find the windows binary (compiled for 32bit) and the source, it should work everywhere.

I tried to maintain the R9 strap compatibility but you have to try it for yourself (I do not have an R9), also you have to recompile everything with "-DSTRAP_R9=1".

*Off Topic:
// PROGRAMMER POINT OF VIEW*
I wrote this is my free time, I know that there are better way to wrote this, I'll later updated this project if needed. Any type of comment is appreciated.

*UPDATE #1:*
v 1.01 - Fixed typos


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Finally I finished one of my projects!
> 
> Based on "OhGodADecode" by "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet" v1.01.
> (I'm using a modified version of "ohgodadecode.h" from OhGodADecode code)
> 
> -snip-


Dang, i was about to start thinking how t odo something like that and you are already done


----------



## OhGodAGirl

Awesome job, @vento041 - thanks so much for your contributions!


----------



## Apneal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> It doesnt work like that. I have tried changing the memory ID and the card wont POST.


It absolutely does work like that and no one told you to change the memory ID lol


----------



## Eliovp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> UberMix v3.1
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Decoded Timings
> 
> 
> 
> TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=4 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=46 TRP_RDA=24 TRP=27 TRFC=136 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=63
> 
> RAS2RAS=186 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25
> 
> 
> 
> -TRCDR and TRCDRA are now equal (GDDR5 standard?)
> -TRFC set to 136 (+1) and RAS2RAS to 186 (+1) for a (very) little more stability
> -TRP=27 but no performance penalty
> -TCCDL=4 best for GDDR5?
> -RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=63 for better performance
> 
> +0.3GB/s in OclMemBench
> +0.1 fps / 10pt in Superposition Benchmark 4K


Just in case you'd want some extra info on that










Spoiler: Fully Decoded :)



--> HEX strap: 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D0
DAT_DLY = 7, DQS_DLY = 7, DQS_XTR = 0, DAT_2Y_DLY = 0, ADR_2Y_DLY = 0, CMD_2Y_DLY = 0, OEN_DLY = 7, OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_WR_CTL_D1
DAT_DLY = 0, DQS_DLY = 0, DQS_XTR = 0, DAT_2Y_DLY = 0, ADR_2Y_DLY = 0, CMD_2Y_DLY = 0, OEN_DLY = 0, OEN_EXT = 0

--> MC_SEQ_PMG_TIMING
TCKSRE = 2, TCKSRX = 2, TCKE_PULSE = 12, TCKE = 12, SEQ_IDLE = 7

--> MC_SEQ_RAS_TIMING
TRCDW = 13, TRCDWA = 13, TRCDR = 24, TRCDRA = 24, TRRD = 5, TRC = 65

--> MC_SEQ_CAS_TIMING
TNOPW = 0, TNOPR = 0, TR2W = 28, TCCLD = 4, TR2R = 5, TW2R = 14, TCL = 21

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING
TRP_WRA = 46, TRP_RDA = 12, TRP = 13, TRFC = 136

--> MC_SEQ_MISC_TIMING2
PA2RDATA = 0, PA2WDATA = 0, FAW = 0, TREDC = 3, TWEDC = 7, T32AW = 0, TWDATATR = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC1
-- MR0
WL = 3, CL = 22, TM = 0, WR = 23, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 0, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 0
-- MR1
DS = 0, DT = 1, ADR = 1, CAL = 0, PLL = 0, RDBI = 0, WDBI = 0, ABI = 0,
RES = 0, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 1, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 0

--> MC_SEQ_MISC3
-- MR4
EDCHP = 10, CRC WL = 7, CRC RL = 3, RD CRC = 0, WR CRC = 0, EDCHPi = 1, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 0, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 1
-- MR5
LP1 = 0, LP2 = 0, LP3 = 0, PLL/DLL BW = 0, RAS = 0, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 1, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 1

--> MC_SEQ_MISC8
-- MR8
CLEHF = 1, WREHF = 1, RFU = 0, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 0, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 0
-- MR7
PLL Stby = 0, PLL Fclk = 0, PLL DelC = 0, LF Mode = 0, Auto Sync = 0, DQ PreA = 0, Temp Sensor = 0, HVFRED = 0,
VDD Range = 0, RFU = 0, BA0 = 0, BA1 = 0, BA2 = 0, BA3 = 0

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING
ACTRD = 16, ACTWR = 18, RASMACTRD = 47, RASMACTWR = 63

--> MC_ARB_DRAM_TIMING2
RAS2RAS = 186, RP = 53, WRPLUSRP = 64, BUS_TURN = 25



Raise refresh command to 71/72 cycles and it'll be faster.
TRC higher = more stable mem at a higher frequency.

Keep it up!

Greetings


----------



## risotto

What are the advantages of flashing RX580 bios on a RX480? Is it worth it?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> ReferenceRX480toRX580v2.1.zip 517k .zip file
> 
> 
> MODv2.1.rom is the same a MOD.rom but :
> -Core voltage is higher / [email protected]
> -Max fan speed is 2500rpm
> -Mem Clock is 2000Mhz
> 
> MOD.rom is the bios i'm using on my Reference XFX RX480 8GB
> -Low Voltages / [email protected]
> -High DPMs tuned for max performance in case of throttling
> -Max fan speed is 3200rpm
> -Mem Clock is 2100Mhz
> -UberMix v2.3 Timings
> -TDP is 165-170W
> -1.200v Wattman Limit
> -85°C Max Temp / 75°C Target Temp
> 
> GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom is the original Bios from MSI RX580 1340Mhz, Reference RX480 compatible
> -Stock RX580 clocks / voltages
> -Max fan speed is 3000rpm
> -Stock RX480-580 Timings
> -TDP is 145-150W
> Try this if you have problems
> 
> @Y0shi


My card can run 1350 on 1136mV. Is the difference significant on this bios compared to [email protected]?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> What are the advantages of flashing RX580 bios on a RX480? Is it worth it?
> My card can run 1350 on 1136mV. Is the difference significant on this bios compared to [email protected]?


Extra memory step, higher power limit

This question has many times since the flashing started make sure to look around next time. Buildzoid even did a video on it


----------



## risotto

30 mins of looping heaven. using the modded bios by generaleramon. i had to change the memory to 2000 though, 2100 is no go. hwinfo showed me 300k+ errors. anything I could do about them ?









very good decision iiflashed the 580 bios. card is colder than ever at idle and im getting higher pts score in heaven with 1350 as i did with 1400 on stock bios. *** ?


----------



## braddocksp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Ok- since I was the first to try rx570 bios, I gave this one chance too.
> First of all- the bios works on SHapphire Nitro+ RX 470 4GB.
> Another interesting thing is that the IDLE power draw dropped downd to under 10W! with Nitro RX 570 it was 29W!
> I run time spy:
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19582766
> 
> 
> Update: Run it @ shapphire Nitro clock: 1340/1750= lower score:
> http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19583061
> but much less Vcore and power.


What version is your nitro?

I have a rx470 Nitro OC+ 1216/1750Mhz Hynix memory. Can flash this?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> *LINK TO THREAD (so we do not fill this thread): http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps*
> 
> Finally I finished one of my projects!
> 
> Based on "OhGodADecode" by "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet" v1.01.
> (I'm using a modified version of "ohgodadecode.h" from OhGodADecode code)
> 
> *R_Timings* is an easier way to manipulate timings straps, it works as follow:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> Decode with: R_Timings.exe <96-char_hex_string> <output_file>
> Encode with: R_Timings.exe <input_file>
> 
> Yes, you can decode timings strap (like OhGodADecode did but with more timings shown), save them to a file, edit that file and generate a new timing strap from that file.
> 
> When you decode a timings strap a file will be created with this syntax:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ########
> TIMING_NAME_#1 = VALUE
> TIMING_NAME_#2 = VALUE
> TIMING_NAME_#3 = VALUE
> TIMING_NAME_#4 = VALUE
> ....
> 
> Remember that the syntax is really strict (I've no time for beautiful user input parsing):
> 
> There must be a space before and after the '=' character!
> Every TIMING_NAME is just for you to easily understand what are you modifying but there must be only one space after it
> Every VALUE is unsigned and there must be only one space before it and no space after it
> Inside "ohgodadecode.h" you can find how many bits are allocated for each timing (so you can know the maximum value: 2^(bit + 1) - 1)
> Download:
> 
> R_Timings1.01.zip 130k .zip file
> 
> 
> I did some testing and it seems to work, but I'd like more help from you guys (I need to be sure that every strap is decoded/encoded properly).
> Insied the zip file you can find the windows binary (compiled for 32bit) and the source, it should work everywhere.
> 
> I tried to maintain the R9 strap compatibility but you have to try it for yourself (I do not have an R9), also you have to recompile everything with "-DSTRAP_R9=1".
> 
> *Off Topic:
> // PROGRAMMER POINT OF VIEW*
> I wrote this is my free time, I know that there are better way to wrote this, I'll later updated this project if needed. Any type of comment is appreciated.
> 
> *UPDATE #1:*
> v 1.01 - Fixed typos


Glad to see our tools are getting some use!


----------



## risotto

Sorry for the spam. Question: what should I do to get memory with no errors when OCing it? Even on the stock XFX GTR 480 bios I got errors from moving it up to 2005 from 2000. not talking about 2025/2050/2075/2100 etc. At the end of the benchmark there are millions of memory errors.

I flashed the rx580 bios I got from here that is running 1350/2100 which must be tweaked for better memory oc? Still. I can run heaven for first 10 secs, tab out and see 300k errors. I want to oc my memory for once without errors. maybe someone have an idea what should I do?

Model: RX-480P8DFA6 1288mhz version.


----------



## robnitro

If you can't oc your memory, try checking the first post on modding bios to try better timings instead. My memory can't go above 2100, so i undervolt it and use uber v3 timings.

Just to be sure, at stock you get no errors?

Try running stock core or under clock it to make sure it's the memory and not your over clock. If stock or lower let's you overclock without errors, then maybe you have another crappy xfx like my rs rx480 which can barely go up on core


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddocksp*
> 
> What version is your nitro?
> 
> I have a rx470 Nitro OC+ 1216/1750Mhz Hynix memory. Can flash this?


I got the 1260 version with Hynix too- but it same just higher OC model.

Back to my post: I tested again my *RX 470* @ original bios and 1340Mhz core/1750Mhz memory and got this FPS on TimeSpy:
*Graphic Score:3357
GT1-26.3
GT2-21.71*

Now with *Nitro RX 570 bios* 1340Mhz/1750Mhz:
*Graphic Score:3899
GT1-22.56
GT2-18.75*

Can memory timing can do such Boost?
Of course no Throttling on frequency drops!


----------



## megax05

Anyone had any luck with 470/480 with 8gb micron memory?


----------



## braddocksp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> I got the 1260 version with Hynix too- but it same just higher OC model.
> 
> Back to my post: I tested again my *RX 470* @ original bios and 1340Mhz core/1750Mhz memory and got this FPS on TimeSpy:
> *Graphic Score:3357
> GT1-26.3
> GT2-21.71*
> 
> Now with *Nitro RX 570 bios* 1340Mhz/1750Mhz:
> *Graphic Score:3899
> GT1-22.56
> GT2-18.75*
> 
> Can memory timing can do such Boost?
> Of course no Throttling on frequency drops!


I have flashed, seems to run ok.

The fans are 100% in every start, but at enter to windows go normal.
The Aorus app dont run, Trixx run and cand control led, fan check dissapear.
I need to test the performance, My card with original bios can run 1411/1995Mhz stable at 1,188v. I test and report in some time.


----------



## braddocksp

Testing I have same performance +- and the oc is the same the limit of 1400-1411Mhz without crashing, the voltaje seems by default low.

Editing with polaris editor the original bios and the new, the only diference i can see, the gpu frencuencies, the memory timings (is diferent in the new) and the power limit, my original bios have a 130W Max Power limit, and the new are 90W ???


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> If you can't oc your memory, try checking the first post on modding bios to try better timings instead. My memory can't go above 2100, so i undervolt it and use uber v3 timings.
> 
> Just to be sure, at stock you get no errors?
> 
> Try running stock core or under clock it to make sure it's the memory and not your over clock. If stock or lower let's you overclock without errors, then maybe you have another crappy xfx like my rs rx480 which can barely go up on core


It goes up very nicely on the core with very low volt. On stock I was hitting [email protected] will try what you said.

I can get it to 2050 with 4 errors per run on heaven. Not really good . Whats the problem here? **** chip to OC memory on? Even though ocing core is really good on this one

At stock 2000mhz no errors. Core stock volt stock, trying to bump over 2000 results in errors. w tf?


----------



## braddocksp

More Info.

I can push the memory to 2000Mhz without errors ( with original 1995Mhz max), the min fan is diferent, in this gigabyte start from 1200rpm, and the core in stanby or low work stay in 300Mhz (Similar to energy eficiency option but with no lose perfomance).

In general, seems a optimiced bios, in terms of Voltajes and Wattages, but the perfomance for me is very equal to my rx470 nitro oc+ 4gb hynix.

Someone have tested the nitro oc+ 570 bios?


----------



## Y0shi

@generaleramon
Strange behaviour with the MODv2.1.rom regarding CSM on/off.

I've flashed the RX580 BIOS while CSM was completely disabled in BIOS. I just did a CMOS_CLEAR on my Mainboard, so CSM is enabled again. If i try to disable CSM now, I can't enter the Mainboard BIOS again. OS is loading just fine, but I'm not able to enter the mainboard BIOS. If I flash back to the stock RX 480 BIOS, everything works as it should and I can enter the BIOS even with CSM disabled.

Maybe the original GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom isn't the best choice? Are you able to try a different BIOS as a base? E.g. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191274/191274


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Y0shi*
> 
> @generaleramon
> Strange behaviour with the MODv2.1.rom regarding CSM on/off.
> 
> I've flashed the RX580 BIOS while CSM was completely disabled in BIOS. I just did a CMOS_CLEAR on my Mainboard, so CSM is enabled again. If i try to disable CSM now, I can't enter the Mainboard BIOS again. OS is loading just fine, but I'm not able to enter the mainboard BIOS. If I flash back to the stock RX 480 BIOS, everything works as it should and I can enter the BIOS even with CSM disabled.
> 
> Maybe the original GV-RX580GAMING-8GD.rom isn't the best choice? Are you able to try a different BIOS as a base? E.g. https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191274/191274


Sure!I can try...but i don't know when i have some free time...


----------



## Y0shi

That would be awesome. Just tried the PowerColor BIOS I mentioned earlier. This works just fine, doesn't matter how often I switch CSM on or off.


----------



## risotto

Could anyone point me to right direction regarding overclocking the memory on RX-480P8DFA6? Getting tons of errors. even 2000->2005 I get errors. 2100mhz RX580 bios posted by @generaleramon gave me 300k errors the first 10 seconds of heaven benchmark and it has UberMix timings. Had to modify the bios down to 2000mhz. Even on the RX480 stock bios, memory OC not possible. Is it the chip that doesn't like memory OC? Core OC is good. [email protected] stable. Thanks.


----------



## eduardooaz

Still no good BIOS for the RX 580 4GB?


----------



## almirfiorio

Dear Friends

im have Sapphire RX 480 Nitro (not nitro +)

My memory is Elpida

What values im need to change beloe to overclock ?





Thanks
Almir


----------



## almirfiorio

Dear Friends

my memmory is elpida

anybody can help to overclock my RX 480 Nitro 4gb (not nitro+)

Thanks
Almir


----------



## Vento041

Guys I'm trying to complete my RX Nitro+ OC to RX 580 bios mod (I'm almost done!) I just need some info/help:

1 - Is there a way to mod a bios to support another kind of memory? I'm trying to make a Hynix to Samsung mod, I changed vram name, vendor id, memory straps and it seems to work. Is there any other things to do? Is there a guide somewhere?

2 - I'm trying to mod the default memory controller voltage, the chosen RX 580 bios uses 950 mV (3B6 Hexadecimal, B6 03 little endian) and the default RX 480 Nitro uses 1000 mV (3E8 Hexadecimal, E8 03 little endian). PolarisBiosEditor does not support to change that value (it's say so but it doesn't). I used used ATOMBIOSReader.exe and HxD and found that the memory controller voltage should be stored at offset 1D, from the start of the "PowerPlayInfo" table, and also at the end (the last two bytes) of "VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo" table. Is this correct?

3 - What kind of impact do loadline slope (you can see it with VRMTool) have? Since RX 480 Nitro+ OC uses 0.700 Ohm, but this current bios uses 0.500 Ohm.


----------



## robnitro

1) not sure, someone else may know here
2) that would be nice to find out because some 580 use 1000, some use 950. I use 906, because my memory doesn't overclock well at all anyway

3) load Line slope, sounds like how the card measures current/power. I noticed some BIOSes report way lower or higher numbers on my 480, if that sets the calibration for the ammeter shunt than that makes sense, but how do you change it?

Also if you run one of the bioses that are way off reading watts/amps, your power tune is wrongly throttling or never throttling.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> 1) not sure, someone else may know here
> 2) that would be nice to find out because some 580 use 1000, some use 950. I use 906, because my memory doesn't overclock well at all anyway
> 
> 3) load Line slope, sounds like how the card measures current/power. I noticed some BIOSes report way lower or higher numbers on my 480, if that sets the calibration for the ammeter shunt than that makes sense, but how do you change it?
> 
> Also if you run one of the bioses that are way off reading watts/amps, your power tune is wrongly throttling or never throttling.


2) can you try to see if your bios default value is stored at the same offsets as I said?

3) I2C registers.... VRMTool if you want to do it from windows (it will last until a complete shutdown, not with reboots) or with bios modding but it could be hard (you need to have space to do it, or you might need to change tables length = hard)


----------



## robnitro

Vrmtool doesn't work on my card, i think because it's not reference.

I will look for the memory voltage but my bioss is default 950. If you know a 1000 mv 580 bios, that would be a better way to make sure that is the correct area. On the 7950 I never had luck modifying vmem, there were 2 toes, 1500 and 1600 mv


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Vrmtool doesn't work on my card, i think because it's not reference.
> 
> I will look for the memory voltage but my bioss is default 950. If you know a 1000 mv 580 bios, that would be a better way to make sure that is the correct area. On the 7950 I never had luck modifying vmem, there were 2 toes, 1500 and 1600 mv


Be sure to read my post right -> memory voltage != memory controller voltage


----------



## risotto

is this afterburner glitch or something serious?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> 
> is this afterburner glitch or something serious?


No, no, it's completely legit... GPUs always use ~4.3 Megavolts


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> No, no, it's completely legit... GPUs always use ~4.3 Megavolts


yeah thats what im asking. must be afterburner glitching with the rx580 bios on 480?


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Be sure to read my post right -> memory voltage != memory controller voltage


Yes bios mod mem volts is not the same. In watt man default I get 950 for mem which I change to 906.
That's memory voltage, right?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Yes bios mod mem volts is not the same. In watt man default I get 950 for mem which I change to 906.
> That's memory voltage, right?


As far I know that thing inside WattMan is memoy controller voltage


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> As far I know that thing inside WattMan is memoy controller voltage


yes, as far as i know the front 6 phases vrms output the vddc and vddci voltage( AMD Technical Reference Manual: VDDCI - Isolated (clean) core power for the l/O logic). The rear single VRM output the memory voltage that should be fixed @1.5v (Samsung allow [email protected] and [email protected])


Quote:


> Link
> The Phases labelled 1-4 and 5+6 are all for the core. What is labelled AUX is well AUX stuff. And the phase next to the PCIe 6 pin is the one for memory.


----------



## robnitro

I wonder why 4 phases on peg, when it can really only handle 100w max?
If they reduced peg load with a driver update, does that mean the majority goes through 5 and 6 now?

So, the bios mem is vddci.... Any idea what is best for stability? Usually BIOSes use 1000mv but currently I use 950. Vddci i would think does not add or reduce power usage, as it's signaling reference...?

With the watt man imc voltage, since it affects the minimum core voltage anytime the ran is at full speed, I use 906mv... So in games that are very old dx9, the gpu can run 600 or 900 mhz at 906 core and sip power.
Even though 600 at 800 mv and 900 at 900mv, if I had imc at 1000, then it would use 1000mv anytime the ram is at 2000+.


----------



## Lukke

Hello. Just wanted to edit bios of XFX RX 570 4GB with Elpida memory, but in Polaris 1.4 timing table is messed up, and with 1.4.1 there is even no table at all. So how to edit bios of this card, please? Tried also Hawai bios reader, but got a message "unsupported bios". Also, when I saved bios with atiwinflash (latest version 2.74), BIOS has only 256 kB (so I got a warning of Polaris). Please help, thank you.


----------



## ~kRon1k~

does anyone have the bios(es) for the XFX 8gb best buy version with the white led fans?

I backed them up to a thumbdrive which apparently doesn't work anymore









I can't seem to find another bios, 480 or 580, that plays nice with these cards


----------



## bardacuda

@Lukke

Try this fork of PBE:

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor

You can use HawaiiBiosReader to fix the checksum only (just load and save), but don't do any editing with it.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I wonder why 4 phases on peg, when it can really only handle 100w max?
> If they reduced peg load with a driver update, does that mean the majority goes through 5 and 6 now?
> 
> So, the bios mem is vddci.... Any idea what is best for stability? Usually BIOSes use 1000mv but currently I use 950. Vddci i would think does not add or reduce power usage, as it's signaling reference...?
> 
> With the watt man imc voltage, since it affects the minimum core voltage anytime the ran is at full speed, I use 906mv... So in games that are very old dx9, the gpu can run 600 or 900 mhz at 906 core and sip power.
> Even though 600 at 800 mv and 900 at 900mv, if I had imc at 1000, then it would use 1000mv anytime the ram is at 2000+.


Vddci is the imc voltage, so is not a really big power consuming component, and also it doesn't generate a lot of heat. Not compared to the core at least. You can set as low a possible until performance/stability drop.
It's a imc, so like the cpu's imc, it require more voltage when you oc the ram. I can play with [email protected] mem no problem.


----------



## robnitro

Confused, lol

What is polaris bios editor changing for memory v?
and
what is watt man changing for memory v?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Confused, lol
> 
> What is polaris bios editor changing for memory v?
> and
> what is watt man changing for memory v?


AMD is labellig that voltage wrong.
Radeon bios editor and also wattman change the vddci. As far as far know only asus strix cards can change the voltage of the memory modules.


----------



## robnitro

But if you change the number inside the bios for memory volts it doesn't' change what watt tool says.

So are they 2 different voltages, like vddci is separate from imc? If so, which is which.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> But if you change the number inside the bios for memory volts it doesn't' change what watt tool says.
> 
> So are they 2 different voltages, like vddci is separate from imc? If so, which is which.


The voltage is the same. No other voltage is exposed in the bios.
I'm not sure, but it doesn't change because drivers override the bios vddci voltage. Or because wattman display 950-1000mv as stock voltage even when you've set it to 1050 in the bios. So setting it to 950mv in wattman is really 1000mv(like a 50mv offset)... It's all a speculation... I not sure about this.


----------



## Lukke

@bardacuda

Thank you so much!! Working now!







In this polaris timetable there are timings twice, for example 1:500 and 2:500. I just copied the same values to the 2: as well.


----------



## bardacuda




----------



## OcCam

Is there a general consensus on how the imc voltage value affects memory OC ability? I have a msi 470 armour 8gb (Samsung) that only seems to handle 1950-2000 on the mems.

But I haven't had too much time to play with it so far voltage wise. Hwinfo rarely gives any errors and I often only see one artifact before I get blanked out in the testing on the heaven benchmark I have been able to do.

I will get some pics up of the pcb and cooler in a bit. Seems this card is only equipt with a 4 phase vrm. And I can tell you it does get some hot. 110c is the highest I've seen so far however I did a reseat of the heat spreader with some .5mm shims to put some more pressure on it and hopefully better heat transfer.


----------



## Jestercore

I've tried to play with IMC voltage and i think it did'nt affect memory OC potencial.
My card have stock 1000mv IMC and 2000 Mhz Samsung memory. I set 2120 mem and turned on HWinfo VRAM errors monitoring.
With 900 and 1050 that was same amounts of errors. Only frequency affects on error count.
So we can just undervolt it to ****, until it crashes or something. Minus 1 watt, maybe, haha.

But, maybe it's affect on higher clocks, 2200-2250 somewhere. I have no idea.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> AMD is labellig that voltage wrong.
> Radeon bios editor and also wattman change the vddci. As far as far know only asus strix cards can change the voltage of the memory modules.


I don't have a polaris gpu but I have tested to change memory mv with Radeon bios editor to a 470 bios and I think that what it's changin is mvdd not vddci, a according to this: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/pptable_v1_0.h

This is what I see with HxD Hex editor, changing 1000mv to 900mv:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







I don't know what mvdd is doing.

What it's changing wattman and watttool you can see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series that is:
Quote:


> Memory clock and voltage: works similar to WattMan. The voltage is not the actual memory voltage (which is fixed to about 1.5 V or needs a hardmod). The voltage controllers second loop is not used, so it is questionable, whether the memory controller has an own dynamic voltage plane. My guess is that the voltage set here simply is a lower limit for the core voltage. If you overclock the memory, always check for memory errors (can be done with HWiNFO)


I know how to change it on a 380 bios like I said here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/50#post_26001261

Other thing that could be interesting to you to know, is how to include and vddc offset and more things on polaris gpus with the NCP81022 controller, is explained here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/70#post_26031519

Some 570 and 580 users have done it with success: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/80#post_26046854


----------



## EMYHC

In finally Polaris bios editor change mvdd,or this is possible only with a hex mod?and mvdd is the same thing of vddci or is another voltage?








Anyone have try to raise this voltage to maximum(1150v i think)?any difference in performance?


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> I don't have a polaris gpu but I have tested to change memory mv with Radeon bios editor to a 470 bios and I think that what it's changin is mvdd not vddci, a according to this: https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/master/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/pptable_v1_0.h
> 
> This is what I see with HxD Hex editor, changing 1000mv to 900mv:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know what mvdd is doing.
> 
> What it's changing wattman and watttool you can see here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series that is:
> I know how to change it on a 380 bios like I said here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/50#post_26001261
> 
> Other thing that could be interesting to you to know, is how to include and vddc offset and more things on polaris gpus with the NCP81022 controller, is explained here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/70#post_26031519
> 
> Some 570 and 580 users have done it with success: http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/80#post_26046854


Correct PolarisBiosEditor Edits MVDD in Powerplay table which does NOTHING for polaris cards. The value that wattman and wattool edit is VDDCI which does change the aux voltage (physically checked on cards). Im still not 100% certain how this value behaves though since certain values work and other dont.


----------



## Vento041

@jstefanop I'm trying to complete my RX480 to RX580 mod... Right now I'm trying to change the default memory controller voltage (that value that WattMan shows), the chosen RX 580 bios uses 950 mV (3B6 Hexadecimal, B6 03 little endian) and the default RX 480 Nitro+ bios (my actual card) uses 1000 mV (3E8 Hexadecimal, E8 03 little endian).

I used used ATOMBIOSReader.exe and HxD and found that the memory controller voltage should be stored at offset 1D, from the start of the "PowerPlayInfo" table (start offset of the supposed voltage value - start offset of the "PowerPlayInfo" table), and also at the end (the last two bytes) of "VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo" table. Is this correct?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> Correct PolarisBiosEditor Edits MVDD in Powerplay table which does NOTHING for polaris cards. The value that wattman and wattool edit is VDDCI which does change the aux voltage (physically checked on cards). Im still not 100% certain how this value behaves though since certain values work and other dont.


Ok, but do you see VDDCI changing at hwinfo?. In my 380 wattman isn't changing VDDCI, only the minimum VDDC VID when memory is at the highest clock, like BromoL says.


----------



## Apneal

Generalamon,

Just wanted to say I tested the new v3.1, it's much more stable than v3.0, the same stability as v2.3! Only 2 of my 7 cards had to clock down to 2080 instead of running 2100. I'd say this is a good new default


----------



## Loladinas

Tried out the v3.1 timings as well. As usual, ever so slightly faster (like 0,1FPS more in Valley). As for stability, well... There's no practical use for it, but now it can do this.

Bandwidth at 2250MHz with your timings. Obviously I'm getting enough errors to cause artifacting, but hey, it's kind of cool, isn't it?


----------



## risotto

while trying to find out the memory clock that my card can push. the picture is test with stock 2000mhz memory. faulty card?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> 
> while trying to find out the memory clock that my card can push. the picture is test with stock 2000mhz memory. faulty card?


MemCL always find errors on that test, use HWiNFO EDC error counter and stress test your VRAM with benchmark and games (careful, you must use both, since they stress VRAM in different ways)


----------



## iakoboss7

delete


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> what tool is that?


memtestCL. it was suggested to use by someone like 10 pages ago


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> MemCL *always* find errors on that test, use HWiNFO EDC error counter and stress test your VRAM with benchmark and games (careful, you must use both, since they stress VRAM in different ways)



Why the hyperbole?


----------



## doktor83

Anyone know how can i identify in .rom what card is it , like is it 470 480 570 or 580 ?
Is there a unique identifier in all bioses for this ?
I couldn't find it.

Polaris 10 can be 470 or 480
Polaris 20 can be 570 or 580


----------



## risotto

should i take the errors serious that I get from that test? HWiNFO shows 0 on stock 2000mhz while benchmarking and games and during that memtestcl too.


----------



## robnitro

No, memtestcl is stable for me, and if I go past 2020 on uber v3.1 I get errors. Core speed can also affect memtestcl, because it does basic calculations of memory.

The hwinfo errors number is what the card knows is wrong internally. Like artifacts can show without a crash, the undetected errors can still pass through with any instability.

That's why I only trust occt with error counting and memtestcl to determine my safe overclock. Like I would use prime95 and Intel burn in test for a cpu/ram/motherboard test.

Others disagree, but your choice. I don't mine but if you did you could see that some overclock that is thought to be stable makes corrupt hashes, just like using a proper test that checks for errors


----------



## Vento041

Usually I'll do like you guys said but... That test behave too weird. It's really strange that doesn't matter how many iterations or how much is been memory allocated, if I get errors I get them only there... Like thousand there and 0 everywhere else...


----------



## Rayd Raider

MSI Gaming X 4G (4GB) elpida+hynix
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191759/191759

Looks like the waiting is over, i didn't tried it yet.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Usually I'll do like you guys said but... That test behave too weird. It's really strange that doesn't matter how many iterations or how much is been memory allocated, if I get errors I get them only there... Like thousand there and 0 everywhere else...


_Sorry, I forgot to mention that don't run above 1500 MB test. For some reason windows will bug it up, probably because desktop is hardware accelerated and it swaps out the memory._

1000 mb is good.
Replace 0 with your card to test. Mine is only GPU so 0.

*memtestcl -g 0 1000 99999999*


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> _Sorry, I forgot to mention that don't run above 1500 MB test. For some reason windows will bug it up, probably because desktop is hardware accelerated and it swaps out the memory._
> 
> 1000 mb is good.
> Replace 0 with your card to test. Mine is only GPU so 0.
> 
> *memtestcl -g 0 1000 99999999*


Lmao Ok now I get it xD I didn't know that thank you for point that out







! REP+


----------



## jstefanop

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Ok, but do you see VDDCI changing at hwinfo?. In my 380 wattman isn't changing VDDCI, only the minimum VDDC VID when memory is at the highest clock, like BromoL says.


I dont trust the software tools to report anything correct other than core voltage, which is why I double check everything on the cards physicaly with a multimeter. hwinfo is probably just reading the PPTable , there is no VDDCI monitoring hardware on Tonga/polaris so there is no way its reading the actual value. Only very few cards have VDDCI on the second loop of the controller.

BTW if you want to check Core/VDDCI physicaly, you can just use the capacitors on the back of the card...the ones clustered in the middle are core voltage, and there are usually 4 capacitors surrounding the central banks which are for VDDCI (youll be able to tell which when you look at it). Just make sure you dont short anything with your multimeter probe!


----------



## p4block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rayd Raider*
> 
> MSI Gaming X 4G (4GB) elpida+hynix
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191759/191759
> 
> Looks like the waiting is over, i didn't tried it yet.


Here I am hoping for a 4GB one that supports Samsung memory

Maybe I'll try tomorrow to mod it based on a previous mod somebody did on this thread like 50 pages ago to swap elpida for samsung.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jstefanop*
> 
> I dont trust the software tools to report anything correct other than core voltage, which is why I double check everything on the cards physicaly with a multimeter. hwinfo is probably just reading the PPTable , there is no VDDCI monitoring hardware on Tonga/polaris so there is no way its reading the actual value. Only very few cards have VDDCI on the second loop of the controller.
> 
> BTW if you want to check Core/VDDCI physicaly, you can just use the capacitors on the back of the card...the ones clustered in the middle are core voltage, and there are usually 4 capacitors surrounding the central banks which are for VDDCI (youll be able to tell which when you look at it). Just make sure you dont short anything with your multimeter probe!


I don't know how to check Core/VDDCI physicaly, I don't have a multimeter, I'm not going to do that. This is the NCP81022 datasheet https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf maybe with it somebody could see where to check, maybe it's pin 15 VDDNB for VDDCI and 50 VDD for VDDC, but I have no idea of how this is working, and I don't know if it's working only in some cards.

But I know that if VDDCI is lower than 1.131v for 1140mhz my 380 is crashing.


----------



## Hwgeek

*I run OclMemBench 32bit and got upto 185GB's @1340Mhz Core/2064Mhz* Memory on my shapphire Nitro+ RX [email protected] bios.
*Is is good?*
@ Stock 1750Mhz I get `~150GB.

Edit: tried using uber 3.1 timings to 1750/2000 it both areas but still getting the same bandwidth and same max 2064 MHz w/o errors.


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> should i take the errors serious that I get from that test? HWiNFO shows 0 on stock 2000mhz while benchmarking and games and during that memtestcl too.


I use a 290 1250 strap on a 285 @ 1435 and although hwinfo shows errors when I game or bench, I get better performance and have no stability issues. And I've had it like this for almost a year.


----------



## doktor83

Do GPU Mem errors shown in HWinfo affect the number of found shares when mining?
I mean more errors mean less found solutions, or it has nothing to do with it?


----------



## risotto

Radeon Software Crimson ReLive-Edition 17.5.1 is out.

release notes: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-Edition-17.5.1-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## braddocksp

My sapphire rx470 nitro oc+ the max tdp is rated to 85w, tdc 80A, and the max power limit 92W in bios. All rx570 bios found, are rated tdp 120w,tdc 135A +- (depend model) and max power limit 160W.

Is a safe to use these bios? the rx570 (5+2) have one power fase extra than my rx470 (4+2)


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> *I run OclMemBench 32bit and got upto 185GB's @1340Mhz Core/2064Mhz* Memory on my shapphire Nitro+ RX [email protected] bios.
> *Is is good?*
> @ Stock 1750Mhz I get `~150GB.
> 
> Edit: tried using uber 3.1 timings to 1750/2000 it both areas but still getting the same bandwidth and same max 2064 MHz w/o errors.


tried 1500 strap from first timing set on all 1625~2000, got few more points on time spy:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/19748492
3899 was the score for stock nitro 570 bios.


----------



## misterx12

Hi guys i have a xfx rs 480 8gb i would like to apply ubermix but i have somebody's trouble hand me a hand my bios

https://files.fm/u/n5m27sk3


----------



## Tugrul512bit

Hi, I have a RX-550. Can I unlock it to 640 cores?

I'm looking forward to use those in my projects:


----------



## razerkrait

Hi,guys,I need your help.

This is PBE screen shot TIMING is different from other BIOS.How can I do?




Thank you very much!


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *razerkrait*
> 
> Hi,guys,I need your help.
> 
> This is PBE screen shot TIMING is different from other BIOS.How can I do?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!


Read again the first post... "Polaris Bios Editor" section


----------



## generaleramon

today i tried the the "memvoltage"(mvdd, vddci, minimum vddc?i'm not sure anymore) using polaris bios editor... tested 1050-1000-975-950-925mv... no difference in memory errors ( 8-13 after 1 run of superposition 4k ) or core temperature (86-87°).

Memory 2200Mhz stock timings
Core [email protected]


----------



## PontiacGTX

i wonder if anybody who own a 470 with H5GC4H24AJR, how is your hgihest stable mem clock?


----------



## datspike

It's because this setting is the voltage for memory controller, not the memory itself.
Also it will not go lower than your vcore and vice versa.
I'm really interested in hardware memory voltmodding, will post a result if any.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> It's because this setting is the voltage for memory controller, not the memory itself.
> Also it will not go lower than your vcore and vice versa.
> I'm really interested in hardware memory voltmodding, will post a result if any.


my vram can do 2150Mhz with 1625strap timings... it must be stable @2200mhz with stock 2000mhz timings
i't probably a imc problem i think

and the imc ([email protected]) is not generating errors?


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> my vram can do 2150Mhz with 1625strap timings... it must be stable @2200mhz with stock 2000mhz timings
> i't probably a imc problem i think
> 
> and the imc ([email protected]) is not generating errors?


AFAIK imc voltage is set to 925mv in your case but the setting is not doing anything because your vcore is higher that 925mv. Those two voltages are tied together somehow
In my experience I can get 1625/1750/2000 stock/uber timings to work without errors at any frequency lower than 2085. But every card an be different.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> AFAIK imc voltage is set to 925mv in your case but the setting is not doing anything because your vcore is higher that 925mv. Those two voltages are tied together somehow
> In my experience I can get 1625/1750/2000 stock/uber timings to work without errors at any frequency lower than 2085. But every card an be different.


so the imc voltage is what we set in polaris bios editor but it follows the core voltage when core voltage go higher than the imc standard voltage?

@full load the imc has the same voltage as the core?

also, if the memory voltage in polaris bios editor set the starting imc voltage...what is the memory voltage control in wattman doing? the values are not the same

aida64 report [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]


----------



## wolf9466

I have a slight issue with AMDGPU - not sure if this is the right thread, but I think it's relevant to Polaris.

XFX non-ref cards (at least the XFX RS XXX ones) have an NCP81022 with the GPU on the main output and VDDCI on the other. Problem is, when I switch control of it FROM SVI2 to SMBus (telling it now to ignore SVI2) - all is fine until a warm reboot. AMDGPU freaks out, stops the fans for a few seconds, then spins them at 100%. Cold boot, of course, resets the registers on the NCP81022 and all is fine. I don't have this issue with other controllers, such as the uPI uP9505P.


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> so the imc voltage is what we set in polaris bios editor but it follows the core voltage when core voltage go higher than the imc standard voltage?
> 
> @full load the imc has the same voltage as the core?


Thats my theory.
And for the second question, I dont have an idea.


----------



## risotto

tested all timings posted in the original post. result is that ubermix v2.3 timings got +2-3 fps over the rest and no timing let me go above 2000mhz. literally all timings threw errors, 2010, 2025, 2050, 2075, 2100, all errors, lower memory i got lower errors (like 10 errors first 10 seconds of heaven). higher memory I got higher errors (300k errors first 10 secs of heaven). Idk, is my card rlly that **** for memory oc or whats the problem does anyone know?


----------



## pok123

hey forgive me for a newbie question.... i have a gigabyte G1 rx470, if I use a modded bios, I won't be able to update the drivers right? i'm thinking about just flashing back to the manufacturers bios


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pok123*
> 
> hey forgive me for a newbie question.... i have a gigabyte G1 rx470, if I use a modded bios, I won't be able to update the drivers right? i'm thinking about just flashing back to the manufacturers bios


I can update drivers, you must use "Atikmdag - Patcher - Modded Bios Enabler" (procedure wrote in the first post) to patch the driver. Just remember to clean the driver properly with DDU (before update them).


----------



## doktor83

is there a way to find out which mem controller is on the board from a bios .rom ?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> is there a way to find out which mem controller is on the board from a bios .rom ?


Kind of. If it IDs from the ROM as a CHL822x, it might be a CHL822x, or it might be an IR3567B. If it IDs as an NCP81022 - it probably is. If it doesn't have an init regulator section in VoltageObjectInfo... too bad, gotta poke it to find out.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Kind of. If it IDs from the ROM as a CHL822x, it might be a CHL822x, or it might be an IR3567B. If it IDs as an NCP81022 - it probably is. If it doesn't have an init regulator section in VoltageObjectInfo... too bad, gotta poke it to find out.


Might you explain that better? Should I just look for ASCII "CHL822" or "NCP81"


----------



## doktor83

ITs not in text format, it must be an id like 44h for IR3567B, but it would be nice to have a list of controller id's, and maybe their offset in VOI , if it's there


----------



## wolf9466

You can't rely on an offset - okay, fine, I'll explain the whole thing:

VoltageObjectInfo is comprised of one or more Voltage Objects. We start VOI with the standard ATOM table header - 16-bit size, then one byte format revision, one byte content revision. Now comes the voltage objects.

Each voltage object begins the same - one byte type, one byte mode. You're looking for type 1 (VDDC), mode 3 (Init Regulator). This is the one that specifies what I2C control **** to send to the VRM when it starts (only once, on init.) It also specifies the I2C line and address.

So, after the mode byte, you are looking at a 16-bit size again - that is the size of THIS voltage object. To skip to the next one, add this to the start of the voltage object you're on. The next byte is Regulator ID, the next I2C line, the next I2C address (WARNING: 7-bit format, I shift it down by one for readability!) - and the control offset. Following this is an byte flag - if it's non-zero, the I2C controller is expecting SMBus word-sized transactions, otherwise, byte ones. Following this are three reserved bytes, and then the I2C data.

Now, for ease of reference, I'll show you a simplified snippet from my own toolset:

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _VOIEntry
{
        uint8_t VoltageType;
        uint8_t VoltageMode;    // EVERYTHING FOLLOWING THIS IS ONLY VALID IF THIS MODE IS 0x03!
        uint16_t Size;
        uint8_t RegulatorID;
        uint8_t I2CLine;
        uint8_t I2CAddress;
        uint8_t ControlOffset;
        uint8_t VoltageControlFlag;
        uint8_t Reserved[3];
} VOIEntry;


----------



## doktor83

Thanks for this... but i got this already.
Still no info on how to get controller model from VOI, if possible








I tought maybe its regulator id, but it looks like it's not, cause i looked at 2 bioses of cards that have IR3567B , the other one has ASP1106D, and both have this set to 08.
Are you sure about VoltageType is 0 ? In few roms i checked it was 01 (mvddc) by default.

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3
{
         UCHAR          ucVoltageType;                                                                  //Indicate Voltage Source: VDDC, MVDDC, MVDDQ or MVDDCI  
   UCHAR                ucVoltageMode;                                                      //Indicate voltage control mode: Init/Set/Leakage/Set phase 
         USHORT         usSize;                                                                                                 //Size of Object        
}
ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3;


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Thanks for this... but i got this already.
> Still no info on how to get controller model from VOI, if possible
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tought maybe its regulator id, but it looks like it's not, cause i looked at 2 bioses of cards that have IR3567B , the other one has ASP1106D, and both have this set to 08.
> Are you sure about VoltageType is 0 ? In few roms i checked it was 01 (mvddc) by default.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> typedef struct _ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3
> {
> UCHAR          ucVoltageType;                                                                  //Indicate Voltage Source: VDDC, MVDDC, MVDDQ or MVDDCI
> UCHAR                ucVoltageMode;                                                      //Indicate voltage control mode: Init/Set/Leakage/Set phase
> USHORT         usSize;                                                                                                 //Size of Object
> }
> ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_HEADER_V3;


Sorry, it's 1, will amend my post. 1 is VDDC - NOT MVDDC. Also, if it IDs as CHL822x, it's basically a crapshoot. It's not telling, but best guess is an IR3567B.


----------



## doktor83

It looks like i won't get what i want from the .rom itself...


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> It looks like i won't get what i want from the .rom itself...


I used to parse the VBIOS in my tool to get the I2C addresses and chip type - but either it was wrong chip type, or no init regulator section existed so much of the time I stopped. Instead, I poke for actual controllers I support, and my program loads FAR faster now that I don't have to get the VBIOS from PCI ROM.


----------



## doktor83

i just wanted some way to detect contr.type from a .rom and depending on the type i add vddc offset to VOI.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> i just wanted some way to detect contr.type from a .rom and depending on the type i add vddc offset to VOI.


Then for you, it's simple - if CHL822x, use the 0x8D - if NCP81022, you know what to do.


----------



## ziddey

Wow, looks like only the rx580 is exempt from the signature check.

After changing timings on the asus rx570 bios, 17.4.3 required the patch in order to work.

Just tested the msi rx580 bios with similarly adjusted timings and 17.4.3 worked out of box. Updated to 17.5.1 and it's still working without the patch.

Now to figure out how to get the 2nd dvi port to work.


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Then for you, it's simple - if CHL822x, use the 0x8D - if NCP81022, you know what to do.


And back to the first question : how can i find in hex editor from the .rom is it a IR.., NCP.. or other controller on the PCB ?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Then for you, it's simple - if CHL822x, use the 0x8D - if NCP81022, you know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> And back to the first question : how can i find in hex editor from the .rom is it a IR.., NCP.. or other controller on the PCB ?
Click to expand...

I told you in my detailed post about VOI - Regulator ID.


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> I tought maybe its regulator id, but it looks like it's not, cause i looked at 2 bioses of cards that have IR3567B , the other one has ASP1106D, and both have this set to 08.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> I tought maybe its regulator id, but it looks like it's not, cause i looked at 2 bioses of cards that have IR3567B , the other one has ASP1106D, and both have this set to 08.
Click to expand...

It is slightly hit or miss - but in most cases, it will work.


----------



## mazedmarky

Hey guys,

I'm currently trying to get some new 3D Mark highscores. However I have a big problem with my Vcore, as I get random spikes up to 1.5v







This happens, when I try to get over 1.2v (1.215v to be exact)
The OC is stable but is there way to prevent the voltage spikes?
By the way I am using Sapphire Trixx and the card is an Asus Strix 480 flashed top 580 with Uber Extreme timings (that's why the memory clock is so low, I get errors above 2020Mhz)

Edit: Nevermind, I flashed back to the 480 Bios and it's working now.

Thanks


----------



## doktor83

Thanks for your time master


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Thanks for your time master


Not MY fault AMD partners want to label EVERYTHING as a CHL822x. If you have the actual card, you can poke I2C and figure it out, though.


----------



## doktor83

is there a list of regulator id's somewhere ?
Wolf, it's not about my card, i know how to check with aida, i want to implement vddc offset adding with SRBPolaris.


----------



## wolf9466

In that case, you're pretty well and truly fu- wait. There is one more way to check - the I2C address itself. Never mind - while the PMBus interface for the IR3567B-compatibles can only live at certain addresses, the I2C interface can be anywhere in the I2C address space. I don't think you can do this with the ROM alone.


----------



## doktor83

Do you know what is the VMAX register on NCP81022 maybe ?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Do you know what is the VMAX register on NCP81022 maybe ?


It depends. If you don't switch control from AMD SVI2 to the SMBus interface, you can't set it. Well, you can, but the SVI2 VMAX applies instead. You have to first take control of it, then you can use 0x24 to set it.


----------



## doktor83

Thanks, i just found the datasheet for NCP81022, and it's 24h indeed! cheers


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Thanks, i just found the datasheet for NCP81022, and it's 24h indeed! cheers


Keep in mind what I said, though - it will NOT take effect unless/until you take control of the NCP81022 from SVI2. I do this with my tools on purpose - but be warned: the driver will no longer be able to control voltage AT ALL. This means you better be prepared to.


----------



## bobcatchris

Which is the best bios to flash for a XFX Radeon RS RX 480 RX-480P836BM? I have 2, searching doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Any luck flashing any of the 4gb models?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobcatchris*
> 
> Which is the best bios to flash for a XFX Radeon RS RX 480 RX-480P836BM? I have 2, searching doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Any luck flashing any of the 4gb models?


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434 this bios is recommended by a guy with same gfx like you. he posted a few weeks ago. see how it goes


----------



## Glazos

any 580 bios recommended for xfx gtr black edition ?
the xfx 1450 are quite unstable for me and the xfx 1405 wont even boot


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> any 580 bios recommended for xfx gtr black edition ?
> the xfx 1450 are quite unstable for me and the xfx 1405 wont even boot


I dont have the black edition, but xfx rx480 gtr and I use generalramon bios with 1350/2100 default bios clocks 1137mV but with watttool I got it on [email protected] with spiking up to 1194mV and no problem rock stable im confident with ur card u can get better results since urs is binned


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm currently trying to get some new 3D Mark highscores. However I have a big problem with my Vcore, as I get random spikes up to 1.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This happens, when I try to get over 1.2v (1.215v to be exact)
> The OC is stable but is there way to prevent the voltage spikes?
> By the way I am using Sapphire Trixx and the card is an Asus Strix 480 flashed top 580 with Uber Extreme timings (that's why the memory clock is so low, I get errors above 2020Mhz)
> 
> Edit: Nevermind, I flashed back to the 480 Bios and it's working now.
> 
> Thanks


it is hwinfo glitch. i have mine [email protected] after game session i see 1194, but if i open smth like h1z1 kotk and play it a bit then after dying and quiting game i see hwinfo say 1.28v on core maximum, but gpuz and other program doesnt report maximum to be so high. so its definitely glitch, and msi afterburner has other weird problem with rx580 bios. for me it randomly spikes to 4 mega volts with +50% power limit, like 421905264.5v maximum. i think gpuz is more trusted with rx580 bios than hwinfo. if you want to see max voltage on gpuz then click on vddc two times.
also i notice: one thing is benchmark ok you get more score on benchmark and it shows small fps boost. but second thing is real perfomance like in games, compared to stock 1288mhz and 1411 i run right now. games i play, i get over 20 fps boost and not lying. very worth it to overclock your card.


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Glazos*
> 
> any 580 bios recommended for xfx gtr black edition ?
> the xfx 1450 are quite unstable for me and the xfx 1405 wont even boot


I have the 480 GTR Black Edition card. I have tried a few of the other 580 bios files and the only ones that I could get to successfully work are the Gigabyte 580 bios files (the ones with the 1340MHZ, and 1365MHZ boost clock). I have had no luck with any of the others that I have tried including the ones from XFX.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> I have the 480 GTR Black Edition card. I have tried a few of the other 580 bios files and the only ones that I could get to successfully work are the Gigabyte 580 bios files (the ones with the 1340MHZ, and 1365MHZ boost clock). I have had no luck with any of the others that I have tried including the ones from XFX.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434 this bios is recommended by a guy with same gfx like you. he posted a few weeks ago. see how it goes


Yes, I use that red dragon version because the other ones were giving me occasional stutter.
My card doesn't overclock well on any bios @kilogrm70 , how does yours do?


----------



## risotto

@chris89 hey I've seen you talk about delimiting bioses. how do you exactly do it? can you make example on a 580 rom? my card doesnt have any problems with vrm temps. ive never witnessed it hit 70c in my life and I play and benchmark with hwinfo in background. thx alot bro


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Yes, I use that red dragon version because the other ones were giving me occasional stutter.
> My card doesn't overclock well on any bios @kilogrm70 , how does yours do?


Overclocking results are actually pretty similar to what I was getting as a 480. As you know 1175mv was the limit in Wattman for 480's, so by using Sapphire Trixx I was able to push it to 1430MHZ with 1250mv. With the 580 bios files I tried, I found that Wattman had a limit of 12000mv, so I was able to get up to 1405MHZ with 1200mv. Going to 1410MHZ would crash any benchmark I ran, which was the same with the 480 bios on the card. I was successfully able to flash the Red Dragon PowerColor bios with a boost clock of 1350MHZ, so I will see how that works.


----------



## mazedmarky

Thanks a lot for the heads up. I will be messing around with the RX580 Bioses for sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> it is hwinfo glitch. i have mine [email protected] after game session i see 1194, but if i open smth like h1z1 kotk and play it a bit then after dying and quiting game i see hwinfo say 1.28v on core maximum, but gpuz and other program doesnt report maximum to be so high. so its definitely glitch, and msi afterburner has other weird problem with rx580 bios. for me it randomly spikes to 4 mega volts with +50% power limit, like 421905264.5v maximum. i think gpuz is more trusted with rx580 bios than hwinfo. if you want to see max voltage on gpuz then click on vddc two times.
> also i notice: one thing is benchmark ok you get more score on benchmark and it shows small fps boost. but second thing is real perfomance like in games, compared to stock 1288mhz and 1411 i run right now. games i play, i get over 20 fps boost and not lying. very worth it to overclock your card.


Thanks a lot for the heads up. I will be messing around with the RX580 Bioses for sure. There's no doubt optimized core and memory clocks/timings yield a serious performance benefit. My reference 480 went to 1460Mhz without a sweat in benchmarking (with a screaming fan that is). I guess I'm a little spoiled. I actually regret selling it. But on the other hand I am super satisfied with the silent gaming performance of my 480 Strix, It has the worst ASIC I have ever seen of a card installed 69.2% but it's smooth.


----------



## budy1251

Does anyone try to mod the XFX RX570 (Elpida) ?
Following some instruction on the youtube / website but after restarting my pc dont recognize my GPU and need to flash the original bios again.
please help


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *budy1251*
> 
> Does anyone try to mod the XFX RX570 (Elpida) ?
> Following some instruction on the youtube / website but after restarting my pc dont recognize my GPU and need to flash the original bios again.
> please help


Would help if you explained what you did.

Did you patch the driver? In my experience, rx570 bioses are still subject to signature checks. However, the card works just fine with the proper rx580 bios and becomes seemingly exempt from checks (no driver patching necessary). I've tested a modded msi rx580 4gb bios (supports hynix/elpida) on an asus rx470 (hynix). Lose a dvi port but other than that, everything works.


----------



## Tugrul512bit

My RX550 has 875mV as imc voltage. It was 850mV with old drivers and had flicker in heaven benchmark. New drivers solved that problem. But now I can't oc the memory even 25MHz.

To be able to oc the memory, how much imc voltage needed? I tested it drops performance at higher frequencies. Maybe its the timing is maxed already at 1750MHz so it relaxes cl at 1775MHz and gets slower?

Also how to unlock remaining 2 compute units? Or at least how can I see if they are unlockable? It uses only 25W to 44W(GPU-z) at 1325MHz and -25mV core.


----------



## generaleramon

now the TPU Bios Database show the most important timings







thanks to W1zzard and Eliovp and me


Spoiler: Example



GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x67DF
113-xxx-xxx
GV-RX480G1 GAMING-8GD/F8/0438
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.050.000.000.000000
RX480G18.F8
CCC Overdrive Limits
GPU Clock: 2000 MHz
Memory Clock: 2250 MHz
GPU Clocks
300 MHz, 608 MHz, 910 MHz, 1077 MHz
1145 MHz, 1191 MHz, 1236 MHz, 1290 MHz
Memory Clocks
300 MHz, 2000 MHz
Temperature Target: 70 °C
Memory Support
8192 MB, GDDR5, Samsung K4G80325FB
Memory Timings (Samsung)
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC
250 MHz: 2-3-3-3-11-8-27
400 MHz: 3-3-5-5-17-9-43
600 MHz: 5-5-8-8-26-11-65
900 MHz: 7-7-13-13-39-15-98
1000 MHz: 8-8-14-14-43-16-109
1125 MHz: 9-9-16-16-49-17-123
1250 MHz: 10-10-18-18-55-18-137
1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151
1500 MHz: 13-13-22-22-65-20-164
1625 MHz: 14-14-24-24-71-21-178
1750 MHz: 16-16-26-26-77-22-192
2000 MHz: 17-17-29-29-87-24-219


----------



## doktor83

niiiiiiiceeee , good work


----------



## ducegt

Very cool. Great collaboration!


----------



## Hwgeek

n570t.zip 109k .zip file
I have tested all the Bios files including the RX 580 4GB and different timings, for now this is the Best timings for my RX 470 Nitro + 4GB.
I just replaced with 1750/1625 straps.

Getting over 15300 points in Luxmark 3.1:
http://www.luxmark.info/node/4223

and over 191GB in the oclmembench.


----------



## braddocksp

I have asked for tdp, the rx570 series have more tdp, i have a rx470 oc nitro+ from sapphire, and i have test all bios of 570. But is safe? is a bit diference in Watts.

This bios need to patch the driver?


----------



## Hwgeek

Yes you need to patch coz I modded the timings
just don't oc like crazy, I don't think our card can't hold 80Mhz OC bios.
I have this Nitro 570 bios from the same day it got reviewed(got from Guru3D owner.


----------



## davidenko7

guys I have a problem: I have flashed my bios with ubermix timings so my memory work about 223GB/s

After that I overclock with ab and run a bench. When I try to set stock frequencies pressing ab reset button my memories drop to 150GB/s and sometimes about 80/85GB/s.

Memories want came up until I reboot my pc.
Normally my next bench will be a disaster so I have to reboot every single bench. How can I fix it ?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> guys I have a problem: I have flashed my bios with ubermix timings so my memory work about 223GB/s
> 
> After that I overclock with ab and run a bench. When I try to set stock frequencies pressing ab reset button my memories drop to 150GB/s and sometimes about 80/85GB/s.
> 
> Memories want came up until I reboot my pc.
> Normally my next bench will be a disaster so I have to reboot every single bench. How can I fix it ?


i have the same problem too. it's a driver problem/bug i think.


----------



## generaleramon

An interesting finding...Testing Assetto Corsa(1080P Ultra-Maxed) with 950mv "memoryvoltage" (polaris bios editor)... strange artifacts

-- Similar error found on Google --

... upped the voltage to 1000mv. No artifacts even after 30-40min of gaming.

that voltage is obviusly doing something memory related


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i have the same problem too. it's a driver problem/bug i think.


Ok I got it, You notice this problem is caused by ubermix or it happens also with normal timings ?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> Ok I got it, You notice this problem is caused by ubermix or it happens also with normal timings ?


stock timings also have this problem if i remember correctly


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> stock timings also have this problem if i remember correctly


Thank you very much. Unfortunately we yust have to wait for some fix


----------



## risotto

I dont have it drop to 150gb but always after boot when I run ocl it says 220-225 and after some time like 10 hours it says 210.


----------



## Loladinas

I ran a few benchmarks (Firestrike, Firestrike Ultra, Firestrike Extreme, Superposition Medium, Superposition Extreme, and Valley Extreme HD) to compare stock timings performance to 3.1v. Core has a mild overclock of 1411MHz. With stock timings I start getting memory errors past 2150MHz, with custom timings same thing happens past 2125MHz. With custom timings visible artifacts appear at 2200MHz in both Superposition benchmark, errors appearing in the millions, using stock timings I probably could've gone past 2250MHz, highest error rate was ~130k in Superposition, but other benchmarks were a a lot more tame, going only up to ~6000, and performance was still slowly increasing. I won't bore you with the details, so here's the chart with results averaged out.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I ran a few benchmarks (Firestrike, Firestrike Ultra, Firestrike Extreme, Superposition Medium, Superposition Extreme, and Valley Extreme HD) to compare stock timings performance to 3.1v. Core has a mild overclock of 1411MHz. With stock timings I start getting memory errors past 2150MHz, with custom timings same thing happens past 2125MHz. With custom timings visible artifacts appear at 2200MHz in both Superposition benchmark, errors appearing in the millions, using stock timings I probably could've gone past 2250MHz, highest error rate was ~130k in Superposition, but other benchmarks were a a lot more tame, going only up to ~6000, and performance was still slowly increasing. I won't bore you with the details, so here's the chart with results averaged out.


3 volt on what


----------



## generaleramon

@risotto UberMix version 3.1









[email protected] is something like 250GB/s effective bandwidth( around 280GB/s theorical)? and still is not enough to stop the scaling







. Imagine a GDDR5X version of Polaris


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @risotto UberMix version 3.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [email protected] is something like 250GB/s effective bandwidth? and still is not enough to stop the scaling
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Imagine a GDDR5X version of Polaris


imagine me mining with that


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i have the same problem too. it's a driver problem/bug i think.


same here- this is why I started to set memory OC in the bios.


----------



## risotto

idk how many times i asked this question here but still no answer so maybe someone can answer

memory oc not possible, all timings from original post come with thousands of errors. even slightest memory oc like 2000->2025 is error. what can be done about it?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> idk how many times i asked this question here but still no answer so maybe someone can answer
> 
> memory oc not possible, all timings from original post come with thousands of errors. even slightest memory oc like 2000->2025 is error. what can be done about it?


errors even @2025mhz and stock timings? @2000Mhz? have you tried using the 1750mhz timings @2000Mhz?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> errors even @2025mhz and stock timings?


yep even on the stock 480 bios with stock timings everything stock, still showing errors @ 2025. i posted some posts ago my experience with all the timings from original post of this thread, ubermix 2.3 gave me +2-3 fps above the rest on 2000, but still not able to oc the memory.

@2000 no problem, no errors. and yes tried all timings even 1750, 1625, ubermix extreme 3.1 still nothing. i give the memory a bit bump like 2025, errors errors. first 10 seconds of unigine heaven, atleast 50 errors. gets worse as i bump it more. 2100 was like 100k errors the first 10 sec

i tested all timings you have in original post on 2000mhz and then tried to overclock. the best perfomance and bandwith was with ubermix v2.3. v3.1 had same bandwith, but v2.3 +2-3 fps boost. 1750 was like 210gb and fps loss was 3 or so compared to ubermix v2.3. heaven point score difference was like 80.


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> yep even on the stock 480 bios with stock timings everything stock, still showing errors @ 2025. i posted some posts ago my experience with all the timings from original post of this thread, ubermix 2.3 gave me +2-3 fps above the rest on 2000, but still not able to oc the memory.
> 
> @2000 no problem, no errors. and yes tried all timings even 1750, 1625, ubermix extreme 3.1 still nothing. i give the memory a bit bump like 2025, errors errors. first 10 seconds of unigine heaven, atleast 50 errors. gets worse as i bump it more. 2100 was like 100k errors the first 10 sec
> 
> i tested all timings you have in original post on 2000mhz and then tried to overclock. the best perfomance and bandwith was with ubermix v2.3. v3.1 had same bandwith, but v2.3 +2-3 fps boost. 1750 was like 210gb and fps loss was 3 or so compared to ubermix v2.3. heaven point score difference was like 80.


So with ubermix [email protected] you get 0 errors? I don't think the problem is the vram. Probably the imc


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> So with ubermix [email protected] you get 0 errors? I don't think the problem is the vram. Probably the imc


yeah ubermix [email protected] 0 errors. my card is the xfx rx480 gtr XXX edition. model: RX-480P8DFA6. if problem is imc, nothing can be done about it?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> yeah ubermix [email protected] 0 errors. my card is the xfx rx480 gtr XXX edition. model: RX-480P8DFA6. if problem is imc, nothing can be done about it?


Try to change the "memory voltage" (i still have to understand what this is) in the bios using radeon bios editor. Try 1025mv or 1050mv... See if it makes any difference. I'm really curious.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Try to change the "memory voltage" (i still have to understand what this is) in the bios using radeon bios editor. Try 1025mv or 1050mv... See if it makes any difference. I'm really curious.


i will try it give me bit time, i will reply back


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> yeah ubermix [email protected] 0 errors. my card is the xfx rx480 gtr XXX edition. model: RX-480P8DFA6. if problem is imc, nothing can be done about it?


Are you in downvolt ? I had the same problem and I got errors because I thinked I was stable at -67mv


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> Are you in downvolt ? I had the same problem and I got errors because I thinked I was stable at -67mv


no overvolt. [email protected] stable, but right now I use generalramon mod as base to change mem volts and its on 1350. 1025 no difference from 1000, I'm now booting 1050 and I'll see


----------



## risotto

1050 like 10-15 error less on 2025. on 2000 theres no difference and temp looks same too. vrm temp: 62c. so its hopeless? my memory controller on this card sucks and cant handle memory oc or what do you say @generaleramon


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> 1050 like 10-15 error less on 2025. on 2000 theres no difference and temp looks same too. vrm temp: 62c. so its hopeless? my memory controller on this card sucks and cant handle memory oc or what do you say @generaleramon


Your vram is not bad([email protected] is still very good)...but something in your card is limiting you oc...and you probably can't do much about it.
I can't say for sure that the problem is the imc


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Your vram is not bad([email protected] is still very good)...but something in your card is limiting you oc...and you probably can't do much about it.


**** man if anyone else has more ideas to try then post. I feel like this card is good ocer I look at core oc, [email protected] and no hiccup just rock stable I run superposition 3 tests in a row, let heaven loop I dont know how many tries because I didnt focus on screen much but ensured no artifacts nothing + high end games like masseffect andromeda all no problem and max temp it goes is 68c-69c depending my room temp and vrm never in my life I see it hit 70c. but now this **** problem with memory,nothing work like wall. all the time error. bit disappointed man


----------



## robnitro

I have the same memory wall though my core only does 1310 @ 1.2v


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I have the same memory wall though my core only does 1310 @ 1.2v


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> I have the same memory wall though my core only does 1310 @ 1.2v


must be some issue with xfx cards ?


----------



## robnitro

My asic is super low 65.1, how is yours? Who knows what it could be, the vrm is non standard, like watt tool doesn't show me any details and I don't get vrm temperatures like others can get from hwinfo.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> My asic is super low 65.1, how is yours? Who knows what it could be, the vrm is non standard, like watt tool doesn't show me any details and I don't get vrm temperatures like others can get from hwinfo.


75.9% but I think your card is xfx rx480 rs ? mine is gtr and I can get vrm temps.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> My asic is super low 65.1, how is yours? Who knows what it could be, the vrm is non standard, like watt tool doesn't show me any details and I don't get vrm temperatures like others can get from hwinfo.


It's an NCP81022, and does not support getting temps off it. I've tried with my own code.


----------



## sinsinger77

Hey fellas, weird question for you all.

I am trying to use Generals UberTimings in his original post however I've noticed when I open the bios editor and attempt to edit the current BIOS I'am using there's no spot to edit (or information for that matter) shown in the bottom right hand box where the timing information is normally listed.

Would anyone happen to have any suggestions? heh


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Hey fellas, weird question for you all.
> 
> I am trying to use Generals UberTimings in his original post however I've noticed when I open the bios editor and attempt to edit the current BIOS I'am using there's no spot to edit (or information for that matter) shown in the bottom right hand box where the timing information is normally listed.
> 
> Would anyone happen to have any suggestions? heh


Polaris BIOS editor doesn't play nice with some cards using different RAM chips or different controllers, as the version on github has last been updated ten months ago. Try searching for PBE 1.4.1 or using the program that doktor83 made.


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Polaris BIOS editor doesn't play nice with some cards using different RAM chips or different controllers, as the version on github has last been updated ten months ago. Try searching for PBE 1.4.1 or using the program that doktor83 made.


Thanks for the response Loladinas.

I was able to edit the timings now and give the UberTimings a go. One quick question you might know the answer to, in HWINFO I've noticed a section for Memory Errors. In regards to that, what would be considered an acceptable amount? With the posted timings @ 2100 Memory Clock on my card I am seeing maybe about 100-200ish over an hour gaming session. Otherwise, my core clock is stable @ 1400 and Memory seems fine @ 2100 with there being no artifacts, crashes, etc... and temperature seems to be staying below 70 at load.

Any suggestions or comments?


----------



## taraibraya

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> No worries
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> So far the Polaris ROMs I've viewed have all had UEFI/GOP module at offset location E600, so below instructions are based on that. If UEFI/GOP is not at that offset location then search for text string GOP in ROM and determine beginning of it. There usually is empty data between Legacy/UEFI sections (ie 00 or FF repeated for varying length).
> 
> i) Open the modified ROM I posted in HxD.
> ii) Press CTRL+E, in box *Start-offset* enter E600, in box *Length* enter E6A9, press OK.
> iii) Right click the selected area and copy.
> iv) Open the ROM you wish to add modded UEFI/GOP module, press CTRL+G, in box *Offset* enter E600, press OK, press CTRL+B to do "paste write".
> v) You'll see the pasted data in red, if after that there is still old data (ie you see other hexadecimal values instead of FF being repeated) overwrite those Hexadecimal with FF (repeat as required). Note at 0x38000 is SMC firmware (AFAIK) I wouldn't overwrite that.
> vi) Save file in HxD, then open file in Polaris bios editor and save to fix checksum and flash file.


Sorry for resurrecting this old post... I used the above info to fix UEFI POST on my modded RX 570, thank you very much indeed! I wonder, where is that particular GOP binary image coming from? I can't find anything similar @ lordkag's GOPs collection...


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Thanks for the response Loladinas.
> 
> I was able to edit the timings now and give the UberTimings a go. One quick question you might know the answer to, in HWINFO I've noticed a section for Memory Errors. In regards to that, what would be considered an acceptable amount? With the posted timings @ 2100 Memory Clock on my card I am seeing maybe about 100-200ish over an hour gaming session. Otherwise, my core clock is stable @ 1400 and Memory seems fine @ 2100 with there being no artifacts, crashes, etc... and temperature seems to be staying below 70 at load.
> 
> Any suggestions or comments?


Eh, if you're doing any work with your GPU then the obvious answer would be 0, but if it's just for casual gaming, I'd say go up until you either get artifacts, loss in performance or unmanageable temperatures.


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Eh, if you're doing any work with your GPU then the obvious answer would be 0, but if it's just for casual gaming, I'd say go up until you either get artifacts, loss in performance or unmanageable temperatures.


Yea, my computer is pretty much just used for gaming casually and extended gaming sessions ( I am big into MMO's such as FFXIV). Like I mentioned though, no artifacts or unmanageable temperatures and I've been keeping an eye on it thus far. In an effort to reach 0 if I so desire, I should dial back the clocks I take it?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Yea, my computer is pretty much just used for gaming casually and extended gaming sessions ( I am big into MMO's such as FFXIV). Like I mentioned though, no artifacts or unmanageable temperatures and I've been keeping an eye on it thus far. In an effort to reach 0 if I so desire, I should dial back the clocks I take it?


Considering that 2000MHz with 3.1v timings is already on average faster than 2225MHz with stock timings... I don't know. Do you even need the extra GPU performance? I'm on a 1080 display, locked to 60FPS. I already get 60FPS minimums on all the games I play, so all this overclocking hooey is just for fun, and it's not worth for me to keep it on a daily basis.


----------



## FlanK3r

Hi guys, its possible change the memory timings at Asus RX400/500 cards? Ussually Elpida chips...


----------



## OcCam

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OcCam*
> 
> Is there a general consensus on how the imc voltage value affects memory OC ability? I have a msi 470 armour 8gb (Samsung) that only seems to handle 1950-2000 on the mems.
> 
> But I haven't had too much time to play with it so far voltage wise. Hwinfo rarely gives any errors and I often only see one artifact before I get blanked out in the testing on the heaven benchmark I have been able to do.
> 
> I will get some pics up of the pcb and cooler in a bit. Seems this card is only equipt with a 4 phase vrm. And I can tell you it does get some hot. 110c is the highest I've seen so far however I did a reseat of the heat spreader with some .5mm shims to put some more pressure on it and hopefully better heat transfer.


PICS of the MSI RX470 Armor OC 8gb:








2000 was not stable on the memory at up to 1.1v I am running stable at 1950 right now and 1305 on the core. As i bring up the OC on the core I will retest the memory at higher vcore.

TIMming and shimming dropped temps by 10c across the board and i only used MX-2 thats like 10 years old or better.


----------



## Vento041

Guys do you know where VMAX is stored? Both for the core voltage and imc voltage


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> An interesting finding...Testing Assetto Corsa(1080P Ultra-Maxed) with 950mv "memoryvoltage" (polaris bios editor)... strange artifacts
> 
> -- Similar error found on Google --
> 
> ... upped the voltage to 1000mv. No artifacts even after 30-40min of gaming.
> 
> that voltage is obviusly doing something memory related


First of all, a biig thank you to you El General, I was looking for some good mem timings for a while, only one that worked well was your 3.0 version, I am happy now









Second, I also have those weird artifacts with the newer drivers, but only in 2D mode, anything 3D is just flawless and 0 errors at 2075 Mhz after 5-6 hours of heavy gaming. Driving me crazy, temps and voltages are perfect, but with Re-Live drivers I get strange behaviour in Windows desktop. Weird stuff, does the same regardless of mem controller voltage. If anyone finds a solution or at least the reason, that would be fantastic.


----------



## curcioip

Hi @ all,

i'm following this forum since a while but registered just now as i wanted to download OCLmembench. My problem now is that OCLmembench throws an error when trying to bench the VRAM. In order to bench the system memory there is no problem. But when i choose the to test the VRAM it says:

Init OpenCL...
Create platforms...
[1] Intel(R) OpenCL
[2] AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
Select platform (enter number 1-2):
2
Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Pro
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
[2] Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50
Select device (enter number 1-2):
1
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4
Allocating chunk 64
Exception EInvalidOp in module amdocl64.dll
Invalid floating point operation.

anybody an idea what can be causing that?

PS: the bin32 version seems to work but obviously can not allocate more then 3GB of VRAM


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *curcioip*
> 
> Hi @ all,
> 
> i'm following this forum since a while but registered just now as i wanted to download OCLmembench. My problem now is that OCLmembench throws an error when trying to bench the VRAM. In order to bench the system memory there is no problem. But when i choose the to test the VRAM it says:
> 
> Init OpenCL...
> Create platforms...
> [1] Intel(R) OpenCL
> [2] AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
> Select platform (enter number 1-2):
> 2
> Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Pro
> [1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
> [2] Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-6600K CPU @ 3.50
> Select device (enter number 1-2):
> 1
> Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4
> Allocating chunk 64
> Exception EInvalidOp in module amdocl64.dll
> Invalid floating point operation.
> 
> anybody an idea what can be causing that?
> 
> PS: the bin32 version seems to work but obviously can not allocate more then 3GB of VRAM


Same thing happens to me, but only lately, 2 weeks ago the 64 bit version ran without problems, last 2 days no more, 32 bit works fine, bet its those pesky MS buggers







....or the new AMD drivers


----------



## NewbieMiner

ASUS RX470 is messing with my head... I have a bunch of 'em. Some have Samsung Ram. And some have Hynix. I get this. BUT. The problem is the bios.
In timings, Some have a "1990" box too.( 1500-1625-1750-1900-2000). And it goes for both cards with Samsung, and cards with Hynix.
What the hell is this? I buy like 20 GPU Cards same brand same model from 1 company at the same time with serial number all string in a row, and I get 4 different bios on 'em?
I'm getting help from someone else too, but I really aperaciate if anyone could give me an idea about how shall I overclock these cards to get some GOOD hash for mining out of 'em?
I'm on the clock.....


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Hi guys, its possible change the memory timings at Asus RX400/500 cards? Ussually Elpida chips...


With an Hex editor for sure

or you can try this p.b.e that should support elpida vram
https://github.com/tpruvot/PolarisBiosEditor/releases/download/1.4.1/PolarisBiosEditor141.zip

if you need help just ask


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asder00*
> 
> Follow the instructions and you will have no problems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Download the modified kernel driver here: http://bit.ly/2h0NpwR
> Download the Pixel Clock Patcher here: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher (needed for the windows driver signature workaround)
> 
> 1) Navigate to the amd driver extraction directory, usually "C:\AMD" then go into" Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7\Packages\Drivers\Display\WT6A_INF\B309333"
> 2) Extract the modified kernel driver in the "\B309333" directory overwriting the file
> 3) Uninstall current amd drivers normally and DO NOT REBOOT when asked
> 4) Reboot with advanced options like so:
> 5) Press and hold the Shift key on your keyboard and click the Restart button.
> 6) Choose Troubleshoot > Advanced options > Startup Settings and click the Restart button.
> 7) When your computer restarts you'll see a list of options, press F7 on your keyboard to select Disable driver signature enforcement.
> *This is needed only ONE TIME to successfully install the modified kernel, in the next reboot the driver signature enforcement will return to normal.*
> 8) Install the driver normally with setup.exe in C:\AMD\Win10-64Bit-Radeon-Software-Crimson-ReLive-16.12.1-Dec7
> *DO NOT REBOOT WHEN ASKED*
> 9) When the installation is finished run the atikmdag-patcher.exe (this will take care of driver signature for windows so we no loger need to disabled the enforcement with F7)
> 10) Press yes to patch the file
> 11) When finishes reboot the pc and enjoy your modified bios


Is it safe to update to the latest AMD drivers after doing this?

Just got the bios flash working on my system but I had to roll back to the 16.12.1 driver to get it to work. No dice doing it with the 17.x.x drivers.


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Is it safe to update to the latest AMD drivers after doing this?
> 
> Just got the bios flash working on my system but I had to roll back to the 16.12.1 driver to get it to work. No nice doing it with the 17.x.x drivers.


Each driver will need to be patched. You running an rx580 bios? Those seem to not require patching.


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ziddey*
> 
> Each driver will need to be patched. You running an rx580 bios? Those seem to not require patching.


rx460


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> rx460


Hopefully rx560 bioses will be compatible and will mean no more driver patching. Or maybe a radeon pro wx4100 would work even. As well, Sapphire supposedly released an rx460 with all 1024sp unlocked. Another bios candidate.


----------



## Jestercore

Undervolting memory controler to 900mv with WattTool crashed my GPU with purple square artifacts.
Even bios wont POST after that. Only clearing BIOS with jumper on MB helps. GPU seems undamaged. That was harsh software issue.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sp3cialUs3r*
> 
> Ok got it, flashed with the Risk to brick my Nvidia Card. But it was Adapter 0 nothing changed at this very good.
> 
> But still no PIcture.


Atiflash, like most of the programs by command line, has a useful thing called "help"... Run ot without arguments to see the whole list of options, maybe there is something that could help you identify your card...


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicPie*
> 
> Is it safe to update to the latest AMD drivers after doing this?
> 
> Just got the bios flash working on my system but I had to roll back to the 16.12.1 driver to get it to work. No dice doing it with the 17.x.x drivers.


Did you read the first post? The first section talk about the Atikmdag Patcher


----------



## curcioip

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Same thing happens to me, but only lately, 2 weeks ago the 64 bit version ran without problems, last 2 days no more, 32 bit works fine, bet its those pesky MS buggers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....or the new AMD drivers


OK, thanks for the info. I will retry when a new driver comes out and see what happens

the bench is valid even if it can test just a part of the memory, so i can still see if I have benefits from OCing the VRAM and playing with the timings


----------



## EpicPie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Did you read the first post? The first section talk about the Atikmdag Patcher


I didn't see that, checked it out and that answered my question lol.

For whatever reason it didnt occur to me to read the first post since the tutorial I was linked to was pages ahead in this thread.


----------



## luigbren

Code:



Code:


17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios
17.4.4+ Drivers Block modded Bios? > Use Atikmdag - Patcher

Hello friends, I have a pc with Windows 10 and has RX 470 bios mod, install the driver 17.4.3 Original, but does not know the card, as if it was not installed, I do not understand, you here indicate that the driver does recognize (17.4 .3 Drivers Allow modded Bios), also to do some tests, I apply the patch and install a rx 570, but the pc reboots me every time and the driver stops working, what can I do? I can not stand anymore

hola amigos, yo tengo una pc con Windows 10 y tiene RX 470 bios mod, instale el driver 17.4.3 Original, pero no conoce la tarjeta, como si no estuviera instalada, no entiendo, ustedes aqui indican que el driver si reconoce (17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios), tambien para hacer unas pruebas, yo aplique el parche e instale una rx 570, pero la pc se me reinicia a cada ratico y el controlador deja de funcionar, que puedo hacer? ya no soporto mas


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luigbren*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios
> 17.4.4+ Drivers Block modded Bios? > Use Atikmdag - Patcher
> 
> Hello friends, I have a pc with Windows 10 and has RX 470 bios mod, I installed the driver 17.4.3 Original but I do not know the card, I do not understand, you here indicate that the driver does recognize (17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios), also to do some tests, I apply the patch and install a rx 570, but the pc is reset to me every time and the driver stops working, what can I do? I can not stand anymore


Ignoree the "17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios", download DDU , download 17.5.1 (or latest available), remove your internet cable, boot into safe mode, use DDU to remove driver, restart, boot into windows, install driver, before ask you to reboot run "Atikmdag - Patcher" (name the executable "atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe" so it patch only the bios check), reboot enjoy your modded bioses.

It seems (not sure) that only RX 4XX series gpus are checked for custom bios, so if you use an RX 5XX bios on a RX 4XX gpu you should be able to bypass the check without "Atikmdag - Patcher" ( the RX 5XX bios must be compatible with your card tho)


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty I am not even sure where to begin...but I now have some questions and or need a bit of help. A bit of situation.

My RX 480 went out and I sent it in for RMA...anyhow they sent me back another replacement RX 480 Red Devil. Which is fine.

When I installed it after finally getting it back...I was getting artifacts in Firestrike of the type I have never seen before, they looked like little explosion, of purple, pink and blue bubble explosions.

I tried both the high and low bios switch, same thing.

I got sick for a few days so put the issue aside, until yesterday, and spent most of the day working on it, as they told me they have ran the card through Furmark for 2 hours and Heaven for 2 hours...NO WAY.

What I found out was the gpu was almost instantly overheating, even with the fans at 100% when it would overheat to the max it would just shut off, prior to hitting the shut off temps I would get the explosions. Thought about sending back. I could not even run some benchmarks as it would instantly shut off.

Here is where it gets interesting to me. I did not even think to look at the temps until late in the day. But the other thing I remembered to check was the asic which is quite low compared to the one I sent back for RMA. I will get to this in a minute and why I struck me as important.

My previous one had been "red modded" with an AIO I had laying around. so off to my parts and tools boxes. I took the fan off and went to clean the old thermal paste...I have honestly never seen anything like this, I was just able to pull it off with my fingernails in little strips....so yeah right it passed 4 hours of them testing.

Applied new thermal paste and the AIO again...my idle temps went from 70+ degress to 30 degrees. SO far so good. Here is where looking asic seemed to have triggered some gpu memories on my part...very low asic tend to need more power.

Well it seems that the latest drivers (mainly all relive drivers tried a number of them) were locking my low asic p6 and p7 to 1150 mv which was causing my "explosions". Once I raised it those went away, I still think my gpu core chip is a bit weak but the kicker is my samsung memory ...

My Samsung memory overclocks to 2200 with ease...no errors...even at 2250 no errors when testing it, however to raise my core to 1400 requires I use +50% power limit and +125 mv via Trixx, temps are wonderful, stress testing does not get above 59 degrees.

I am currently just using the Powercolor 480 red devil bios with no modification. I have a ton of bios I customized for my previous card as I worked though timing straps and all...but obviously none of these apply to my new card I got from RMA...

I know now I am back to needing to use different memory straps but for the life of me cannot seem remember where to start at. My previous card could not do above 2125 memory clock with tons of errors. Also I have to push a bit more voltage through the card for stability, which I know will shorten the life, it sits at 1.30 mv under load.

Thanks for taking the time to read...I can't seem to find a 580 bios that works on my card...however I was hoping to find samsung memory straps from the RX 580 but any I have tried input into my 480 bios give me an hex editor error so I am not sure I am using the correct ones from any RX 580 bios.

At 1.3 mv I hitting the bios I am using max TDP etc...can I up those a bit?

PC480un.zip 51k .zip file


----------



## luigbren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Ignoree the "17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios", download DDU , download 17.5.1 (or latest available), remove your internet cable, boot into safe mode, use DDU to remove driver, restart, boot into windows, install driver, before ask you to reboot run "Atikmdag - Patcher" (name the executable "atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe" so it patch only the bios check), reboot enjoy your modded bioses.
> 
> It seems (not sure) that only RX 4XX series gpus are checked for custom bios, so if you use an RX 5XX bios on a RX 4XX gpu you should be able to bypass the check without "Atikmdag - Patcher" ( the RX 5XX bios must be compatible with your card tho)


Thanks for replying, I will try with the 17.5.1 driver, *but because the windows 10 crash when I put the RX 570?* , with the RX 470 works normal, but if I put the *RX 570 it gets black screen and crashes the Windos 10* (with the same driver installed 17.4.3)


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Alrighty I am not even sure where to begin...but I now have some questions and or need a bit of help. A bit of situation.
> 
> My RX 480 went out and I sent it in for RMA...anyhow they sent me back another replacement RX 480 Red Devil. Which is fine.
> 
> When I installed it after finally getting it back...I was getting artifacts in Firestrike of the type I have never seen before, they looked like little explosion, of purple, pink and blue bubble explosions.
> 
> I tried both the high and low bios switch, same thing.
> 
> I got sick for a few days so put the issue aside, until yesterday, and spent most of the day working on it, as they told me they have ran the card through Furmark for 2 hours and Heaven for 2 hours...NO WAY.
> 
> What I found out was the gpu was almost instantly overheating, even with the fans at 100% when it would overheat to the max it would just shut off, prior to hitting the shut off temps I would get the explosions. Thought about sending back. I could not even run some benchmarks as it would instantly shut off.
> 
> Here is where it gets interesting to me. I did not even think to look at the temps until late in the day. But the other thing I remembered to check was the asic which is quite low compared to the one I sent back for RMA. I will get to this in a minute and why I struck me as important.
> 
> My previous one had been "red modded" with an AIO I had laying around. so off to my parts and tools boxes. I took the fan off and went to clean the old thermal paste...I have honestly never seen anything like this, I was just able to pull it off with my fingernails in little strips....so yeah right it passed 4 hours of them testing.
> 
> Applied new thermal paste and the AIO again...my idle temps went from 70+ degress to 30 degrees. SO far so good. Here is where looking asic seemed to have triggered some gpu memories on my part...very low asic tend to need more power.
> 
> Well it seems that the latest drivers (mainly all relive drivers tried a number of them) were locking my low asic p6 and p7 to 1150 mv which was causing my "explosions". Once I raised it those went away, I still think my gpu core chip is a bit weak but the kicker is my samsung memory ...
> 
> My Samsung memory overclocks to 2200 with ease...no errors...even at 2250 no errors when testing it, however to raise my core to 1400 requires I use +50% power limit and +125 mv via Trixx, temps are wonderful, stress testing does not get above 59 degrees.
> 
> I am currently just using the Powercolor 480 red devil bios with no modification. I have a ton of bios I customized for my previous card as I worked though timing straps and all...but obviously none of these apply to my new card I got from RMA...
> 
> I know now I am back to needing to use different memory straps but for the life of me cannot seem remember where to start at. My previous card could not do above 2125 memory clock with tons of errors. Also I have to push a bit more voltage through the card for stability, which I know will shorten the life, it sits at 1.30 mv under load.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read...I can't seem to find a 580 bios that works on my card...however I was hoping to find samsung memory straps from the RX 580 but any I have tried input into my 480 bios give me an hex editor error so I am not sure I am using the correct ones from any RX 580 bios.
> 
> At 1.3 mv I hitting the bios I am using max TDP etc...can I up those a bit?
> 
> PC480un.zip 51k .zip file


hey bro use search tool next time, i find one guy with same gpu like you uses this bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434 and he said he has very good perfomance with it on air. you on aio cooler im confident you can push way more voltage and get bigger clock only if you make tdp bigger than stock and for safety make vrm shutdown something reasonable , never know what will happen. my card never hit 70c vrm but for peace mind i made bios to shut down at 85c vrm temperature instead of 95c so its way more confident to overclock. and look in original post for timings, test all of them. best ones working for my card is ubermix v2.3 but my card is bit weird, cant oc memory just errors, but ubermix v2.3 gives +2-3 fps head over the rest of the timings and more bandwith on stock memory clock.

and to add : all the timings in origianl post is for samsung memory so no worries it all will work for you


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Alrighty I am not even sure where to begin...but I now have some questions and or need a bit of help. A bit of situation.
> 
> My RX 480 went out and I sent it in for RMA...anyhow they sent me back another replacement RX 480 Red Devil. Which is fine.
> 
> When I installed it after finally getting it back...I was getting artifacts in Firestrike of the type I have never seen before, they looked like little explosion, of purple, pink and blue bubble explosions.
> 
> I tried both the high and low bios switch, same thing.
> 
> I got sick for a few days so put the issue aside, until yesterday, and spent most of the day working on it, as they told me they have ran the card through Furmark for 2 hours and Heaven for 2 hours...NO WAY.
> 
> What I found out was the gpu was almost instantly overheating, even with the fans at 100% when it would overheat to the max it would just shut off, prior to hitting the shut off temps I would get the explosions. Thought about sending back. I could not even run some benchmarks as it would instantly shut off.
> 
> Here is where it gets interesting to me. I did not even think to look at the temps until late in the day. But the other thing I remembered to check was the asic which is quite low compared to the one I sent back for RMA. I will get to this in a minute and why I struck me as important.
> 
> My previous one had been "red modded" with an AIO I had laying around. so off to my parts and tools boxes. I took the fan off and went to clean the old thermal paste...I have honestly never seen anything like this, I was just able to pull it off with my fingernails in little strips....so yeah right it passed 4 hours of them testing.
> 
> Applied new thermal paste and the AIO again...my idle temps went from 70+ degress to 30 degrees. SO far so good. Here is where looking asic seemed to have triggered some gpu memories on my part...very low asic tend to need more power.
> 
> Well it seems that the latest drivers (mainly all relive drivers tried a number of them) were locking my low asic p6 and p7 to 1150 mv which was causing my "explosions". Once I raised it those went away, I still think my gpu core chip is a bit weak but the kicker is my samsung memory ...
> 
> My Samsung memory overclocks to 2200 with ease...no errors...even at 2250 no errors when testing it, however to raise my core to 1400 requires I use +50% power limit and +125 mv via Trixx, temps are wonderful, stress testing does not get above 59 degrees.
> 
> I am currently just using the Powercolor 480 red devil bios with no modification. I have a ton of bios I customized for my previous card as I worked though timing straps and all...but obviously none of these apply to my new card I got from RMA...
> 
> I know now I am back to needing to use different memory straps but for the life of me cannot seem remember where to start at. My previous card could not do above 2125 memory clock with tons of errors. Also I have to push a bit more voltage through the card for stability, which I know will shorten the life, it sits at 1.30 mv under load.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to read...I can't seem to find a 580 bios that works on my card...however I was hoping to find samsung memory straps from the RX 580 but any I have tried input into my 480 bios give me an hex editor error so I am not sure I am using the correct ones from any RX 580 bios.
> 
> At 1.3 mv I hitting the bios I am using max TDP etc...can I up those a bit?
> 
> PC480un.zip 51k .zip file


Also have Samsung memory, and very sensitive one too, you could try this mix from Generalemon (3.0 I think it was, also somewhere in the thread)

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019

Its the only one that works for me, all others either are unstable or get tons of errors even at light load, but this one, at 2050 Mhz has 225 Gbs output vs the 210 I could get at max 2500 normal straps, and 0 errors even after long and hard usage. Hope it helps, but you can find other various mem strap version in the tread if needed.


----------



## Vento041

Guys for f***'s sake read the first post! Almost every question in the past 30 pages can be easily answered by reading the first post and/or using google!







Yes this should be a thread were we help ppl with this specific topic (polaris bios editing) and is good to seek help, when the problem is kind unique or hard to solve... .I'm done with "NEED MOAR PERFORMANCE PLOZ"

Not related to the last posts, I waited a bit so (almost) no one will whine about it


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Also have Samsung memory, and very sensitive one too, you could try this mix from Generalemon (3.0 I think it was, also somewhere in the thread)
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019
> 
> Its the only one that works for me, all others either are unstable or get tons of errors even at light load, but this one, at 2050 Mhz has 225 Gbs output vs the 210 I could get at max 2500 normal straps, and 0 errors even after long and hard usage. Hope it helps, but you can find other various mem strap version in the tread if needed.


Gonna give that strap a go now...thanks to the poster just above you I was able to flash the card to a 580 bios that seems to work so far. The 580 bios dropped both my idle and load temps 2 to 3 degrees and required less +power to clock to 1400/2200.

Gona throughly test the 580 bios before I start changing the memory straps now...

Thanks both of y'all it is all coming back to me again on what I need I to look at and change.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys for f***'s sake read the first post! Almost every question in the past 30 pages can be easily answered by reading the first post and/or using google!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this should be a thread were we help ppl with this specific topic (polaris bios editing) and is good to seek help, when the problem is kind unique or hard to solve... .I'm done with "NEED MOAR PERFORMANCE PLOZ"
> 
> Not related to the last posts, I waited a bit so (almost) no one will whine about it


why does it touch you so hard? maybe its new guy doesnt know stuff and just wants better perfomance, then you will point him to first post where he doesnt understand **** ? you dont have to read this thread if you dont want but if people want help then help will be given even if it is in first post


----------



## Poisoner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys for f***'s sake read the first post! Almost every question in the past 30 pages can be easily answered by reading the first post and/or using google!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes this should be a thread were we help ppl with this specific topic (polaris bios editing) and is good to seek help, when the problem is kind unique or hard to solve... .I'm done with "NEED MOAR PERFORMANCE PLOZ"
> 
> Not related to the last posts, I waited a bit so (almost) no one will whine about it


Butt hurt


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Gonna give that strap a go now...thanks to the poster just above you I was able to flash the card to a 580 bios that seems to work so far. The 580 bios dropped both my idle and load temps 2 to 3 degrees and required less +power to clock to 1400/2200.
> 
> Gona throughly test the 580 bios before I start changing the memory straps now...
> 
> Thanks both of y'all it is all coming back to me again on what I need I to look at and change.


add more tdp to that bios I linked you, then you can get it to 1400 with way less power. for me, I was using 175w TDP bios with +50% power limit @ 1400mhz 1180mV so 262w max. I made TDP 300w and with +50% power limit, for some reason I'm getting more FPS and perfomance with no heat increase, idk


----------



## Felix39

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> add more tdp to that bios I linked you, then you can get it to 1400 with way less power. for me, I was using 175w TDP bios with +50% power limit @ 1400mhz 1180mV so 262w max. I made TDP 300w and with +50% power limit, for some reason I'm getting more FPS and perfomance with no heat increase, idk


Second that, increasing power limit to whatever the card can take "unlocks" Polaris cards, in my case only, doubling the TDP increased my framerates by around 40-50% in some cases, ok, consumption doubled also, but don't really care, which makes me wonder why AMD restricted it so much. As always, everybody should do this at their own risk.

....ok, I know why, cause of "moaaar efficiency" people and that jazz


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> Second that, increasing power limit to whatever the card can take "unlocks" Polaris cards, in my case only, doubling the TDP increased my framerates by around 40-50% in some cases, ok, consumption doubled also, but don't really care, which makes me wonder why AMD restricted it so much. As always, everybody should do this at their own risk.
> 
> ....ok, I know why, cause of "moaaar efficiency" people and that jazz


yeah, and I think theres no real risk to it when you mod the bios to shutdown at X vrm temp. I have mine shutdown at 85c.


----------



## mtrai

Thanks y'all...y'all have saved me so much trial and error I went through before I had to RMA my previous RX 480.

That 580 bios simply rocks now.

I went ahead and used the custom strap you provided and got a nice jump in Firestrike.

I will be working on the TDP a bit later today.

3dmark results with the custom strap

1400/2000 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593255

1400/2200 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593255

1400/2300 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593921

(Edit) This firstrike run with the original 2000 memory strap in the 580 bios at 1400/2200
http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12592216 For Comparsions.

All runs no gpu memory errors in HWINFO, using less power to reach these clocks with the 580 bios, and lower max temps. I noticed that the 1400/2200 run and the 1400/2300 are both same as in the sense due to margin of error.


----------



## risotto

wow *** 2300 memory no errors. thats crazy... good card bro!


----------



## mk105

Hey Guys, i really need your help. This BIOS editing drives me crazy.

Ok, heres my situation: My XFX RX480 GTR really runs rockstable with an XFX RX580 [email protected] MHz and +20 mV. The original XFX 580 BIOS runs at 1430 MHz, wich is really unstable for me. So i used Afterburner to tune it down to 1400MHz and set the +20mV. Now i tried to edit the same 580 Bios File with the Polaris Bios Editor and adjusted the GPU-MHz from 1430 to 1400 and saved the file. But everytime i flashed the modded Bios the PC wont Boot. I just get a black Screen, no flickering, nothing.

Then i have to throw in the 2. Bios to flash the original [email protected] Bios and the Card runs smooth again. I really dont get it why it wont run after the modification. I dont touched anything exept the GPU MHz section.

So i really would appreciate it if anyone could give me a hint how to mod my Bios so i dont need the Afterburner anymore.

Thanks in advance.

Greetings,
Mike.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> wow *** 2300 memory no errors. thats crazy... good card bro!


Yeah it is crazy...I figured out I could get it 2200 with no errors yesterday, until some of the obvious things hit me as to why it was locking up etc due to heat issues....I really was hoping since I already got it 2200 with no errors I could figure out the lock up and artifact issues and not actually send it back.

Now 2300 OMG is all I can say...but now I am thinking my timing strap at this speed need more tweaking.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk105*
> 
> Hey Guys, i really need your help. This BIOS editing drives me crazy.
> 
> Ok, heres my situation: My XFX RX480 GTR really runs rockstable with an XFX RX580 [email protected] MHz and +20 mV. The original XFX 580 BIOS runs at 1430 MHz, wich is really unstable for me. So i used Afterburner to tune it down to 1400MHz and set the +20mV. Now i tried to edit the same 580 Bios File with the Polaris Bios Editor and adjusted the GPU-MHz from 1430 to 1400 and saved the file. But everytime i flashed the modded Bios the PC wont Boot. I just get a black Screen, no flickering, nothing.
> 
> Then i have to throw in the 2. Bios to flash the original [email protected] Bios and the Card runs smooth again. I really dont get it why it wont run after the modification. I dont touched anything exept the GPU MHz section.
> 
> So i really would appreciate it if anyone could give me a hint how to mod my Bios so i dont need the Afterburner anymore.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Greetings,
> Mike.


its problem. i have same card, exactly like you. xfx rx480 gtr XXX edition. no bios works other than gigabyte rx580. the stock voltage for our card is 1100, if you get +20mV rock stable [email protected] then edit this bios to your liking voltage

mybios.zip 110k .zip file


this is the bios I run on my xfx rx480 gtr. generaleramon gigabyte rx580 base, ubermix v2.3 timings, stock memory 2000mhz, [email protected], TDP 300w, VRM shutdown 85c and bit modified fan profile and its running good for me. test it my friend. and please try to modify memory clock and hwinfo look for errors. see if you can go higher than 2000mhz with 0 errors

if you think fan is too noisy then make your custom fan profile in msi afterburner.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Yeah it is crazy...I figured out I could get it 2200 with no errors yesterday, until some of the obvious things hit me as to why it was locking up etc due to heat issues....I really was hoping since I already got it 2200 with no errors I could figure out the lock up and artifact issues and not actually send it back.
> 
> Now 2300 OMG is all I can say...but now I am thinking my timing strap at this speed need more tweaking.


thats rlly good card man! whats your bandwith ? from first post download OCLMembench







and try to overclock your core too, see how much your card can go


----------



## mk105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> its problem. i have same card, exactly like you. xfx rx480 gtr XXX edition. no bios works other than gigabyte rx580. the stock voltage for our card is 1100, if you get +20mV rock stable [email protected] then edit this bios to your liking voltage
> 
> mybios.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> this is the bios I run on my xfx rx480 gtr. generaleramon gigabyte rx580 base, ubermix v2.3 timings, stock memory 2000mhz, [email protected], TDP 300w, VRM shutdown 85c and bit modified fan profile and its running good for me. test it my friend. and please try to modify memory clock and hwinfo look for errors. see if you can go higher than 2000mhz with 0 errors
> 
> if you think fan is too noisy then make your custom fan profile in msi afterburner.


great, thank you. i will try it later today and report back.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk105*
> 
> great, thank you. i will try it later today and report back.


i misread what u typed, dont change anything in the voltage. we seem to have same oc with same volt


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> thats rlly good card man! whats your bandwith ? from first post download OCLMembench
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and try to overclock your core too, see how much your card can go


I am working on...me and my partner just had to take his mother for her b-day lunch.

Anyhow, I am trying to remember with OCLmembench does it run 64 automatically or not.


----------



## davidenko7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Thanks y'all...y'all have saved me so much trial and error I went through before I had to RMA my previous RX 480.
> 
> That 580 bios simply rocks now.
> 
> I went ahead and used the custom strap you provided and got a nice jump in Firestrike.
> 
> I will be working on the TDP a bit later today.
> 
> 3dmark results with the custom strap
> 
> 1400/2000 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593255
> 
> 1400/2200 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593255
> 
> 1400/2300 http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12593921
> 
> (Edit) This firstrike run with the original 2000 memory strap in the 580 bios at 1400/2200
> http://www.3dmark.com/fs/12592216 For Comparsions.
> 
> All runs no gpu memory errors in HWINFO, using less power to reach these clocks with the 580 bios, and lower max temps. I noticed that the 1400/2200 run and the 1400/2300 are both same as in the sense due to margin of error.


These firestrike results shouldn't be a little higher ? I have same result at 1350/2050


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidenko7*
> 
> These firestrike results shouldn't be a little higher ? I have same result at 1350/2050


I have had a few higher back with old RX 480 but never with the memory running that high, or without memory errors, .remember the memory strap timings can greatly affect scores...I have near a hundred custom bios back when I was doing that with my old RX 480...however this RX 480 seems to be a different beast...so starting over...and honestly the memory strap timings are going to be a tougher nut for me to crack at speeds I getting the memory to without errors so far.

Also I do not have my pc optimized for benchmarks at the moment...but for my everyday use...I am not saying I am gonna break any records but just trying to find the highest stable for my gaming settings.


----------



## twofreckles

I got a dual vbios (hynix and elpida). Is it possible to read with hex editor what kind of memory type had and oryginal gpu? Of course not looking at GPU-Z program.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> wow *** 2300 memory no errors. thats crazy... good card bro!


It get even more *CRAZY*

1450 core 2400 memory at +126 mv +50 power limit with no errors.

I tried 1500/2400 and got a handful of memory errors and some artifacting in firestrike.

1475/2400 seems to work as well with no erros but it needs +156 mv with +50% power limit.

TBH not seeing firestrike scores change though.

I think the memory timings are now holding back the memory performance

BTW OCLMembench ( in the bin 64 ) closes as soon as choose the number. the bin 32 runs fine.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> It get even more *CRAZY*
> 
> 1450 core 2400 memory at +126 mv +50 power limit with no errors.
> 
> I tried 1500/2400 and got a handful of memory errors and some artifacting in firestrike.
> 
> 1475/2400 seems to work as well with no erros but it needs +156 mv with +50% power limit.
> 
> TBH not seeing firestrike scores change though.
> 
> I think the memory timings are now holding back the memory performance
> 
> BTW OCLMembench ( in the bin 64 ) closes as soon as choose the number. the bin 32 runs fine.


*** lol. did you try to up the TDP to like 300W and put 50% power limit? I'm sure you can get to 1500 easily. personally I use unigine heaven benchmark for comparing my overclocks. every little change changes the score and fps. also download hwinfo open it and run a benchmark test and post pics







and how much did you get bandwith on oclmembench?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> *** lol. did you try to up the TDP to like 300W and put 50% power limit? I'm sure you can get to 1500 easily. personally I use unigine heaven benchmark for comparing my overclocks. every little change changes the score and fps.


I am taking the TDP up a bit slowly...Right now the TDP is 175 TDC 175 Max power Limit of 200 and testing it out. And yeah I already set my power limit to +50. About to raise them again.

This GPU is just insanity.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am taking the TDP up a bit slowly...Right now the TDP is 175 TDC 175 Max power Limit of 200 and testing it out. And yeah I already set my power limit to +50.
> 
> This GPU is just insanity.


why taking slowly ?







just set it max 500w and set the vrm shutdown temp like 80c or so and near 0% chance to fry your stuff. im running 800w max power on air with 85c vrm shutdown and no problems







getting more perfomance than teasing with 175w, I said above posts that 0 heat increase, but I disregard that. Card is getting bit hotter on core and vrm and power consumption is bigger too but nothing critical, 73c max on core and 70c on vrm







safe


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> hey bro use search tool next time, i find one guy with same gpu like you uses this bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191434/191434 and he said he has very good perfomance with it on air. you on aio cooler im confident you can push way more voltage and get bigger clock only if you make tdp bigger than stock and for safety make vrm shutdown something reasonable , never know what will happen. my card never hit 70c vrm but for peace mind i made bios to shut down at 85c vrm temperature instead of 95c so its way more confident to overclock. and look in original post for timings, test all of them. best ones working for my card is ubermix v2.3 but my card is bit weird, cant oc memory just errors, but ubermix v2.3 gives +2-3 fps head over the rest of the timings and more bandwith on stock memory clock.
> 
> and to add : all the timings in origianl post is for samsung memory so no worries it all will work for you


I have been using this 580 bios on my 480 red devil and could go from 1450core/2250memory to 1510core/2250memory

but card was throttling heavily and HWINFO were giving me tons of errors even if I decreased memory clock to std 2000Mhz

what I am still trying to figure out is why the card was throttling when power draw was 250Wpeak and 180-190W continuous, and temps just shy of 80degC


----------



## nolive721

oh I am on the devil triple fan cooler not water......


----------



## skyworxx

Hello,

I was trying to modify the bios of my Sapphire RX 570 Pulse. I dumped it with the newest GPU-Z and opened it in Polaris Bios Editor 1.41 since it has Elpida memory.

However, the timings section of PolarisBiosEditor stays blank/empty:


Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


----------



## tiosss

Some modification for ram in sapphire nitro + (hynix) I can not get a single mhz of extra performance

@2000



@2100


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyworxx*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I was trying to modify the bios of my Sapphire RX 570 Pulse. I dumped it with the newest GPU-Z and opened it in Polaris Bios Editor 1.41 since it has Elpida memory.
> 
> However, the timings section of PolarisBiosEditor stays blank/empty:
> 
> 
> Anyone know what I am doing wrong?


I came across a different version of Polaris Bios Editor which seems to read values better than the versions on this site. Maybe it can help. It's listed below

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/tree/110aa3a5a0aeafe16bb0a96b53583e7e8e77999b


----------



## skyworxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> I came across a different version of Polaris Bios Editor which seems to read values better than the versions on this site. Maybe it can help. It's listed below
> 
> https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/tree/110aa3a5a0aeafe16bb0a96b53583e7e8e77999b


Thanks! That one seems to work. Wonder why there are different versions floating around.


----------



## Jestercore

Sapphire Nitro+ RX 480 8G 1255/1306/1342 bioses stock watttool profiles

Code:



Code:


[General]
NoGUI=0
[Adapter]
Index=0
[GPU]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=608
P1_VID=818
P2_CLK=910
P2_VID=824
P3_CLK=1077
P3_VID=918
P4_CLK=1145
P4_VID=981
P5_CLK=1191
P5_VID=1025
P6_CLK=1236
P6_VID=1075
P7_CLK=1266
P7_VID=1112
[Memory]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=2000
P1_VID=1000
[Fan]
Mode=Manual
MinRPM=480
MaxRPM=2000
TargetTemp=75
[Power]
Mode=Manual
MaxTemp=90
PowerTarget=0
[I2C]
LLC=0
PhaseGain=000000
CurrentScale=60
VoltageOffset=4

Code:



Code:


[General]
NoGUI=0
[Adapter]
Index=0
[GPU]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=608
P1_VID=818
P2_CLK=910
P2_VID=824
P3_CLK=1077
P3_VID=918
P4_CLK=1145
P4_VID=981
P5_CLK=1191
P5_VID=1025
P6_CLK=1236
P6_VID=1075
P7_CLK=1306
P7_VID=1162
[Memory]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=2000
P1_VID=1000
[Fan]
Mode=Manual
MinRPM=480
MaxRPM=2300
TargetTemp=75
[Power]
Mode=Manual
MaxTemp=90
PowerTarget=0
[I2C]
LLC=0
PhaseGain=000000
CurrentScale=60
VoltageOffset=4

Code:



Code:


[General]
NoGUI=0
[Adapter]
Index=0
[GPU]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=608
P1_VID=818
P2_CLK=930
P2_VID=824
P3_CLK=1097
P3_VID=937
P4_CLK=1165
P4_VID=1000
P5_CLK=1211
P5_VID=1043
P6_CLK=1256
P6_VID=1100
P7_CLK=1342
P7_VID=1150
[Memory]
Mode=Manual
P1_CLK=2000
P1_VID=1000
[Fan]
Mode=Manual
MinRPM=480
MaxRPM=2300
TargetTemp=75
[Power]
Mode=Manual
MaxTemp=90
PowerTarget=0
[I2C]
LLC=0
PhaseGain=000000
CurrentScale=60
VoltageOffset=4

As you can see, 1342 bios even have lower voltage!


----------



## Stutter

Can't find Sapphire RX580 4Gb bios, found gigabyte and msi versions.


----------



## robnitro

Click unverified on the left drop down to see the others.


----------



## Stutter

Oh, nice i found Sapphire 580 PULSE 4Gb bios, now im stable at 1400 core/2000 mem


----------



## Dimasin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> I came across a different version of Polaris Bios Editor which seems to read values better than the versions on this site. Maybe it can help. It's listed below
> 
> https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/tree/110aa3a5a0aeafe16bb0a96b53583e7e8e77999b


Another clone Polaris Bios Editor for new RX 480 with Elpida memory https://github.com/Dimasin/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> It get even more *CRAZY*
> 
> 1450 core 2400 memory at +126 mv +50 power limit with no errors.
> 
> TBH not seeing firestrike scores change


I observed the same thing with Tonga's memory. R9 285/380s. No proof of performance increase when you exceed a particular Mem clock spec. OCing before that point does scale, but diminishing or null returns occur for the next 100mhz or so for which the card is stable enough to complete a bench.


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stutter*
> 
> Oh, nice i found Sapphire 580 PULSE 4Gb bios, now im stable at 1400 core/2000 mem


Can u share plz? ;-).


----------



## Klamatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stutter*
> 
> Oh, nice i found Sapphire 580 PULSE 4Gb bios, now im stable at 1400 core/2000 mem


Besides what @Hwgeek asked, what brand/make do you have (and also what kind of memory, samsung/hynix/elpida)?


----------



## twofreckles

How can I check what I2C controller do I have?

And second question can I get this information analyzing vbios?


----------



## Stutter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Can u share plz? ;-).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klamatiel*
> 
> Besides what @Hwgeek asked, what brand/make do you have (and also what kind of memory, samsung/hynix/elpida)?


I have Sapphire RX480 4Gb Nitro+ with Hynix memory.

Pulse580_4G_elpida_hynix.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Flickspeed

PLEASE HELP,

I am trying to use the polaris bios editor to edit the memory voltage (P1 memory profile as shown in wattool) basically the core voltage floor in order to be able to run lower voltages for the core without needing a huge offset. It seems all polaris bios editors do not read the value properly... Even after editing it stays at 1000 in wattool as default. I also have a gigabyte bios which has the memroy voltage set at 800 and again the polaris bios editor is reading it wrong at 1000mv, while wattool is reading it correctly at .800mv. So what I want to do is to be able to edit this memory voltage (core voltage floor) through the bios, and since polaris bios editor is misreading it, I guess I will have to hex edit. So that's where I need your help..


----------



## Klamatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stutter*
> 
> I have Sapphire RX480 4Gb Nitro+ with Hynix memory.


Thank you, i have the same gpu but with Samsung mem


----------



## datspike

del, found error


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stutter*
> 
> I have Sapphire RX480 4Gb Nitro+ with Hynix memory. Pulse580_4G_elpida_hynix.rom


If you would.. just stick it in a .zip and attach it to the forum as an attachment. That way the forum software will preserve it for everyone else for the future.


----------



## Klamatiel

Here you go

Pulse580_4G_elpida_hynix.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Alcatraz11881

Fan speeds edit the minimum this would be first-class! since, unfortunately, this does not function.


----------



## tiosss

I have the bios of rx 580 8 gb sapphire nitro + (hynix) to share, as I upload it


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> *** lol. did you try to up the TDP to like 300W and put 50% power limit? I'm sure you can get to 1500 easily. personally I use unigine heaven benchmark for comparing my overclocks. every little change changes the score and fps. also download hwinfo open it and run a benchmark test and post pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how much did you get bandwith on oclmembench?


Hey,

tried this with my Asus Strix [email protected] today. Just wow, I think before I get to the limit of the GPU I would probably blow up my PSU. What's even better, it looks like the weird voltage spikes are gone (might have been a reading error anyway, but who knows).

Look at that power draw after a Heaven run, just lol.


----------



## mshordja

Hello
i am searching for sapphire pulse rx 580 8GB hynix memory best strap to mod the bios . Does someone has tested it and can please share?
Thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshordja*
> 
> Hello
> i am searching for sapphire pulse rx 580 8GB hynix memory best strap to mod the bios . Does someone has tested it and can please share?
> Thanks


Well, it all depends on what you need








There are mining timings, which are... not suited for gaming, since you will probably crash right away :3


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Hey,
> 
> tried this with my Asus Strix [email protected] today. Just wow, I think before I get to the limit of the GPU I would probably blow up my PSU. What's even better, it looks like the weird voltage spikes are gone (might have been a reading error anyway, but who knows).
> 
> Look at that power draw after a Heaven run, just lol.


that is quite high power consumption for relatively low clocks. running my 480 red devil with 580bios at 1500mhz shows peaks around 250-260W


----------



## mshordja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I have the bios of rx 580 8 gb sapphire nitro + (hynix) to share, as I upload it


I need that bios can u please give the link ?
Thanks


----------



## Jestercore

Don't play with your Red Devil card, it's have worst VRM of all 480. Bad, with low capable current, unefficient VRM. Just don't. Undervolt it on stock clock core, overclock memory and prey.


----------



## AlainCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> PLEASE HELP,
> 
> I am trying to use the polaris bios editor to edit the memory voltage (P1 memory profile as shown in wattool) basically the core voltage floor in order to be able to run lower voltages for the core without needing a huge offset. It seems all polaris bios editors do not read the value properly... Even after editing it stays at 1000 in wattool as default. I also have a gigabyte bios which has the memroy voltage set at 800 and again the polaris bios editor is reading it wrong at 1000mv, while wattool is reading it correctly at .800mv. So what I want to do is to be able to edit this memory voltage (core voltage floor) through the bios, and since polaris bios editor is misreading it, I guess I will have to hex edit. So that's where I need your help..


as I've read, it seems PolarisBiosEditor set the memory controller voltage only, on some/most cards.
there is another parameter which control the general card voltage, though 'VDDCI'
I have probably same problem with my Sapphire RX 480.

I've read that OhMyGodACompany sell a tool to control that parameter, but that is very expensive (half a BTC).
A serbian guy publish a tool : SRBPolaris
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0;all

among it's functionalities, one is to change the VDDCI to a lower value (875/900/925/950/975mV)...
in fact one of my RX480 have lost at silicon lottery and seems to requires slight overvoltage to get above 2000MHz (with PBE 1040mV is more table than 1000mV)... I don't know how to increase VDDCI a little. Undervolting VDDCI made things worse for me.

since I'm a noob, I wait for being corrected. probably I missed apoint.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> Don't play with your Red Devil card, it's have worst VRM of all 480. Bad, with low capable current, unefficient VRM. Just don't. Undervolt it on stock clock core, overclock memory and prey.


core OCed at 1450Mhz and running for last 3 months with triple monitor heavy gaming, temps being core or VRM reported in HWINFO well below 80degC

even pushing 1500Mhz with 580Bios with no issues so far.

surely its only 3 month visibility but why all this hate for this product?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> core OCed at 1450Mhz and running for last 3 months with triple monitor heavy gaming, temps being core or VRM reported in HWINFO well below 80degC
> 
> even pushing 1500Mhz with 580Bios with no issues so far.
> 
> surely its only 3 month visibility but why all this hate for this product?


The hate comes from the fact that it uses worse than reference parts, but that's also true for other AIB partners. Honestly, I think Buildzoids videos are to blame a bit, or rather people talking it too seriously, even though he did do a retraction later on. It's not the worst board out there, Gigabytes offerings are even worse, for example. While it's not going to blow up (probably) if you're doing light overclocking on air, I would advise against pushing it hard, or using stuff like Furmark on it. Also try to keep the VRM below 80C.


----------



## mshordja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, it all depends on what you need
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are mining timings, which are... not suited for gaming, since you will probably crash right away :3


U got me , i need for mining rig


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> core OCed at 1450Mhz and running for last 3 months with triple monitor heavy gaming, temps being core or VRM reported in HWINFO well below 80degC
> 
> even pushing 1500Mhz with 580Bios with no issues so far.
> 
> surely its only 3 month visibility but why all this hate for this product?


https://youtu.be/4nEbpn6NKPQ
Check @buildzoid vid. Pretty respectable source.


----------



## Alcatraz11881

Editing from the PWM control does not work! Pity!


----------



## Alcatraz11881

I have flasht on my strix 480 the 580 bios and wanted to reduce the rpm because these start at 54 ° with 1400 rpm! At 480bios with 850rpm. But editing the pwm% is not accepted! Also lowering the voltage does not! Watt tool recognizes the lower voltage but in practice with the play is the standard voltage at work.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshordja*
> 
> U got me , i need for mining rig


Then it all depends on the algo. I would suggest you to go to either bitcointalk altcoin thread, or on the altcoin forum. It all depends on the used algo, the needed timings are different for every one of them.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> that is quite high power consumption for relatively low clocks. running my 480 red devil with 580bios at 1500mhz shows peaks around 250-260W


Can I get a copy of the bios you are using..just so I can compare it mine...RX 480 Red devil here as well flashed to 580.

I can't seem to get stable at 1500...really thinking it is just the gpu core on mine is unable to do it. Anyhow my memory will run at 2450 with no errors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> Don't play with your Red Devil card, it's have worst VRM of all 480. Bad, with low capable current, unefficient VRM. Just don't. Undervolt it on stock clock core, overclock memory and prey.


Seriously why the hate...oh that one review that was done under LN without any VRM cooling just LN on the core that blew it up...but most do not pay attention to the end where he states this would not be an issue for almost all users.


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Seriously why the hate...oh that one review that was done under LN without any VRM cooling just LN on the core that blew it up...but most do not pay attention to the end where he states this would not be an issue for almost all users.


1500mhz isnt almost all users.


----------



## mtrai

Shout out to risotto and felix39 for the help the other day...I am not sure why my eyes were glazing over stuff I knew was in the OP but seriously thanks again.

Was back at working on the overclock again last night and making changes to my custom bios...but dang I am seriously at brickwall. I believe my core just simply will not do 1500 but will happily run 1475 with no issue.

On the brighter side ...actually just *** amazing is the gpu ram will happily run at 2450...well that is the good news...the bad news is no memory strap is designed for that speed so I see can't seem to see any benefit.

I have been trying different memory straps.

Anyone know how to convert the Hynix 2250 memory strap shown in the bios editor to Samsung? It is just a thought...or anyone have any ideas with the gpu memory running this high?

OCLMembench with my current strap is 219
Using the uber 3.1 strap I get 239 I think but my system crashes.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> 1500mhz isnt almost all users.


You are confusing 2 things...1500 was directed at nolive721 and had nothing to do with your statement to basically do not overclock PowerColor Red Devil...hence the multi quote.


----------



## hellm

My reference 480 (one of the first, ASIC quality 74,9%) only does stable 1415MHz @ 1200mV, for 1490MHz i need 1306mV. I don't want to raise voltage any more, as the power draw is already ridiculously high and there should be way better chips out there. I mean, if i wanted to see a higher benchmark score.
And with the 580 Bios, i have to raise ramcontroller voltage to 1000mV for stable mem oc.



I would kill for the oc-bios of the Gigabyte Aorus 580 8GB card, it has the exact same values for phase gain and current scale as the reference 480. Or both bios versions in 512KB Version, pls.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> You are confusing 2 things...1500 was directed at nolive721 and had nothing to do with your statement to basically do not overclock PowerColor Red Devil...hence the multi quote.


Is it possible for you to run a Firestrike 1.1 run with 1500 and whatever Ram speeds are stable? Would be interested in the graphics score.. My highest score is 15.2k.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Is it possible for you to run a Firestrike 1.1 run with 1500 and whatever Ram speeds are stable? Would be interested in the graphics score.. My highest score is 15.2k.


Repost of a repost







I think realistically 16.5 score would be the limit for my chip, without going crazy with voltage.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Repost of a repost
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think realistically 16.5 score would be the limit for my chip, without going crazy with voltage.


Nice. I assume that is under water? You should add the score to the AMD thread, it's very high up there







https://community.amd.com/thread/201545?sf57449849=1


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Nice. I assume that is under water? You should add the score to the AMD thread, it's very high up there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://community.amd.com/thread/201545?sf57449849=1


Nope, Accelero Extreme 3 and some aluminum heatsinks for VRM. I've posted it before.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Is it possible for you to run a Firestrike 1.1 run with 1500 and whatever Ram speeds are stable? Would be interested in the graphics score.. My highest score is 15.2k.


This is where I am running into an issue. MY memory is stable up to 2450 (not gone higher) however no memory straps take advantage...so right now I am about to start dialing back my memory as I think I am losing out running that high. But yeah I will post it sometime later today when I find a better lower memory speed. What a predicament to be in. Having super golden memory chips/ imc on a RX 480.

I am currently using a modified memory strap that general posted on page 275...still working out the memory straps.

But here are all the test I just ran this morning with Core at 1475 Memory 2425


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Can I get a copy of the bios you are using..just so I can compare it mine...RX 480 Red devil here as well flashed to 580.
> 
> I can seem to get stable at 1500...really thinking it is just the gpu core on mine is unable to do it. Anyhow my memory will run at 2450 with no errors.
> Seriously why the hate...oh that one review that was done under LN without any VRM cooling just LN on the core that blew it up...but most do not pay attention to the end where he states this would not be an issue for almost all users.


my pleasure mtrai. my card is showing 77.9% ASIC. didnt touch the physical BIOS switch since I got it back in february

480 bios which came with the card. OCed core to 1450Mhz/ memory to 2250Mhz is here called 6thfeboriginal

reddevilorigin6feb2017.zip 109k .zip file


Heaven score around 1480

my attempt to push more clocks with a modification of my BIOS to increase PL to 50% and raise TDP to 175W

reddevilorigin6feb2017with50.romtdp175w.rom.zip 109k .zip file


very very marginal performance increase in Heaven(1490score) but substantial power increase during benchmarks runs (220-230W)

then I tested a 580BIOS as attached

191434.zip 108k .zip file
 which allowed me to go beyond 1500Mhz core with Heaven score around 1510.
but power draw reached 250-260W and HWINFO showed me hundreds of memory errors at 2250Mhz and they were still there when I downclocked my memory to even a basic 2000Mhz
and additionally, the card was throttling as well

this is where I am at, happy if you can share your own BIOS (480 and 580 base)for comparison


----------



## nolive721

I should also mention again that the card is in a mini ITX case and driving 3 monitors so thermal and pixel wise, quite demanding conditions


----------



## mtrai

Thanks man...gonna take a look those...yeah that miniitx will give you some thermal issues I bet...I am a bit more daring and have my tdp at 300. I am starting to think that having my memory so high is actually holding back my core but will be testing in a bit. I also am pushing 3 monitors 2 x 24 and 1 x 29

Though my RX480 is 'red modded" with my old CM Siedron 120...keeps it very cool.

Using the same RX 580 bios as my base.

*WARNING FOR OTHER DO NOT ATTEMPT TO USE MY CUSTOM BIOS I FULLY ACCEPT THE RISK*


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> This is where I am running into an issue. MY memory is stable up to 2450 (not gone higher) however no memory straps take advantage...so right now I am about to start dialing back my memory as I think I am losing out running that high. But yeah I will post it sometime later today when I find a better lower memory speed. What a predicament to be in. Having super golden memory chips/ imc on a RX 480.
> 
> I am currently using a modified memory strap that general posted on page 275...still working out the memory straps.
> 
> But here are all the test I just ran this morning with Core at 1475 Memory 2425


Thanks. Wow, 1.36V is pretty sick







So is the Power Draw of course.. One thing that I think is strange is I got 15.2k too with only 1430/2175Mhz (standard Timings). Could be a driver thing of course but have you checked for memory errors? I really think your score should be higher.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Thanks. Wow, 1.36V is pretty sick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So is the Power Draw of course.. One thing that I think is strange is I got 15.2k too with only 1430/2175Mhz (standard Timings). Could be a driver thing of course but have you checked for memory errors? I really think your score should be higher.


15.2 / 15.3 seems to be where it just tops out no matter what...also I am not seeing any difference in the memory at 2200 or 2425, it is as if while the memory can clock there it just can't use that additional overclock.

And yes I have thoroughly checked for memory errors at each level of the memory overclock. ZERO errors up to 2450...not even bothered to see if it overclocks more...since I am already not seeing any performance gains with this memory overclock.

1.36 are spikes not load draw...but I am working on fine tuning it...however my gpu downside seems to be a weaker gpu core. When all is said and done I am sure I will not run it like this 24/7 but this is just seeing how far I can push it and all that jazz...heck I do not even need near what I am at for the only game I am playing right now...ESO haha. For eso 1400ish core and 2200 memory rocks the game on ultimate settings.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> this is where I am at, happy if you can share your own BIOS (480 and 580 base)for comparison


My 480 bios are the same are yours.

This is my bios right now...about to make some memory strap changes again *WARNING USE AT OWN RISK..THIS SHOULD PREVENT FANS FROM POWERING UP AS I USE AN AIO MOD AND IT VERY WELL MIGHT JUST KILL YOUR GPU IF YOU DO NOT KNOW WHAT YOUR ARE DOING WITH THE GPU POWER*

WARNING TDP ETC are all at 300

580highp6a.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshordja*
> 
> I need that bios can u please give the link ?
> Thanks


I do not know how to upload it


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> This is where I am running into an issue. MY memory is stable up to 2450 (not gone higher) however no memory straps take advantage...so right now I am about to start dialing back my memory as I think I am losing out running that high. But yeah I will post it sometime later today when I find a better lower memory speed. What a predicament to be in. Having super golden memory chips/ imc on a RX 480.
> 
> I am currently using a modified memory strap that general posted on page 275...still working out the memory straps.
> 
> But here are all the test I just ran this morning with Core at 1475 Memory 2425


can u use custom preset on heaven with everything on max and resolution 1920x1080? thats the settings everyone uses and for superposition 1080p extreme preset. its very very hard to compare the scores with everyone else. thx man. also your core temp is rlly low, check your vrm temp using hwinfo if its safe (below 80c) then im confident that you can push way more out from your card than 1475. one guy here pushed 1500 on air no problem with delimited bios (unlocked TDP, allowing core to use as much power it needs, with VRM temps set to shutdown around 85c so no harm and frying possible). modify your bios to 999w TDP and lower VRM temp shutdown a bit.


----------



## mshordja

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I do not know how to upload it


Can u please send buy mail to me: [email protected]
Thanks


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mshordja*
> 
> Can u please send buy mail to me: [email protected]
> Thanks


ready


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I do not know how to upload it


Just stick it in a *.zip file and attach it as an attachment to a post in the forums here. Super easy-peasy.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> Just stick it in a *.zip file and attach it as an attachment to a post in the forums here. Super easy-peasy.


I zip it but error loading it


----------



## insaniak

Im trying to undervolt my card, but Im not sure what to edit in polaris bios. The memory feature is easy to read, but the GPU feature is not. Im not sure where I can change my VDDC either. I know when changing the mV that VDDC should change also.


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I zip it but error loading it


*.zip, not *.rar


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insaniak*
> 
> Im trying to undervolt my card, but Im not sure what to edit in polaris bios. The memory feature is easy to read, but the GPU feature is not. Im not sure where I can change my VDDC either. I know when changing the mV that VDDC should change also.


Do it by software to find the perfect values (with extensive benchmarks and tests) and after mod your bios, those strange numbers in the core mV column are just "pointers" to the actual real mV value, do not care about that, change them with what you want/need PBE will do the trick.


----------



## asdkj1740

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> This is where I am running into an issue. MY memory is stable up to 2450 (not gone higher) however no memory straps take advantage...so right now I am about to start dialing back my memory as I think I am losing out running that high. But yeah I will post it sometime later today when I find a better lower memory speed. What a predicament to be in. Having super golden memory chips/ imc on a RX 480.
> 
> I am currently using a modified memory strap that general posted on page 275...still working out the memory straps.
> 
> But here are all the test I just ran this morning with Core at 1475 Memory 2425


the core clock seems to be quiet low for 1.36V.
how high can you get at 1.36v with only 2250mhz vram clock overclocked?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> the core clock seems to be quiet low for 1.36V.
> how high can you get at 1.36v with only 2250mhz vram clock overclocked?


pls when you quote someone post with tons of images, remove the images (if they are not strictly needed to explain better your reply) and quote only the text


----------



## braddocksp

Impresive 1400Mhz++ But what is your vrm temperature? with 300w+ for me is excesive 85º and up with 100% fans.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *asdkj1740*
> 
> the core clock seems to be quiet low for 1.36V.
> how high can you get at 1.36v with only 2250mhz vram clock overclocked?


Yeah my core is weak (lol as if 1475 is weak for a RX 480) compared to my memory. I am working the voltage down today. Anything at or over 1480 on the core will cause artifacts to plain out crashes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *braddocksp*
> 
> Impresive 1400Mhz++ But what is your vrm temperature? with 300w+ for me is excesive 85º and up with 100% fans.


Remember my GPU has an AIO Red Mod with cpu cooler, and then I have a fan modded in my case I can control to blow across my VRMs and Memory chips. Under load the higher I have seen my VRMs hit during testing is 69 degrees while my core is generally about 10 degrees lower in testing.


----------



## mtrai

Here are some testing I just ran with Firestrike as I wanted to see the difference between running the memory at 2250, 2400 and 2500. Remember I am not getting memory errors..at any of these memory speeds.

The core was ran at 1475 for all 3 test. There is no difference for my GPU from 2250 to 2500. Not posting screenshot but just the 3dmark comparsions.

I am a sad panda now!!! I can run my GPU ram much higher then stock but see no performance gains...I can only guess as to why...I attribute to the memory timings...or is there something else I missing?

http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12620679/fs/12620760/fs/12621250 (edit corrected link due the 2500 test in my original compare had HWINFO running, now all 3 tests are identical)

One last thing...the PC will not boot into windows with the memory running this high with multi-monitors...I have to disconnect 2 of my monitors from the GPU for it boot into windows.


----------



## generaleramon

777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


----------



## kdead1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


for samsung memory ??


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kdead1*
> 
> for samsung memory ??


yes


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


Thanks generalmon about to try these timing Since I got this card from the RMA it seems to have some super golden samsung memory/ imc, performance IMO should be at least marginally better not flat lined.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Here are some testing I just ran with Firestrike as I wanted to see the difference between running the memory at 2250, 2400 and 2500. Remember I am not getting memory errors..at any of these memory speeds.
> 
> The core was ran at 1475 for all 3 test. There is no difference for my GPU from 2250 to 2500. Not posting screenshot but just the 3dmark comparsions.
> 
> I am a sad panda now!!! I can run my GPU ram much higher then stock but see no performance gains...I can only guess as to why...I attribute to the memory timings...or is there something else I missing?
> 
> http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/12620679/fs/12620760/fs/12621250 (edit corrected link due the 2500 test in my original compare had HWINFO running, now all 3 tests are identical)
> 
> One last thing...the PC will not boot into windows with the memory running this high with multi-monitors...I have to disconnect 2 of my monitors from the GPU for it boot into windows.


Do you have a custom bios?
- Have you raised max memory freq? Even if software let you raise higher clocks, true frequency will be limited by the value of the bios.
- Also, in my case changing the memory clocks via software is bugged when using a custom bios, I need to change it in the bios to make it work.

I'm sorry, but it is unlikely you're truly reaching such high memory clocks. Going higher than 2350MHz in gddr5 requires higher vram voltage and it can only be changed by hard modding the card, let alone 2500MHz, values only found in cards under LN2.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


Any significant performance improvement over previous uber setups at 2100MHz with tighter timings?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Do you have a custom bios?
> - Have you raised max memory freq? Even if software let you raise higher clocks, true frequency will be limited by the value of the bios.
> - Also, in my case changing the memory clocks via software is bugged when using a custom bios, I need to change it in the bios to make it work.
> 
> I'm sorry, but it is unlikely you're truly reaching such high memory clocks. Going higher than 2350MHz in gddr5 requires higher vram voltage and it can only be changed by hard modding the card, let alone 2500MHz, values only found in cards under LN2.


Yeah I raised my maz memory already to 2500...are you saying in your case in the memory table with mv you also have to change for it to work for you?


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Are you saying in your case in the memory table with mv you also have to change for it to work for you?


Yes.

It also makes sense that your memory is really working at only 2000MHz despite what you set with software, 15,1k firestrike is very low for 1475/2250MHz.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes.


I was afraid you were gonna say that...I am kind of getting tired of my favorite game of *overclocking* and wanted to play some ESO. But dang now back to the custom bios drawing board. Thanks will report back

Are you saying it does not actually change the memory clock with software in custom bios but just shows that is changed? IF that is what your saying piff maybe no golden memory for me. HAHA


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Any significant performance improvement over previous uber setups at 2100MHz with tighter timings?


Same performance for the moment...but maybe if you oc over 2150mhz this set can be better...need a bit of work anyway


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It also makes sense that your memory is really working at only 2000MHz despite what you set with software, 15,1k firestrike is very low for 1475/2250MHz.


That is the thing that has been bothering me ..the score...it seems if I touch trixx now that you pointed this out it sets the memory at 2000 despite what is showing.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Yes.
> 
> It also makes sense that your memory is really working at only 2000MHz despite what you set with software, 15,1k firestrike is very low for 1475/2250MHz.


Grr now I have to figure the voltages for everything. Gonna take me a while


----------



## gupsterg

Hi @vento041,

Sorry not had time to post in thread







. My spare time was used up in doing other things, I am replying to your PM here as what "we" discuss may help others/what I don't know another may answer.
Quote:


> The first project is R_Timings a program to decode/edit/encode rx/r9 straps.


This I have no idea on.
Quote:


> The second is a Shappire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 8GB conversion to a Shappire RX 580 Pulse 8GB


You can basically copy tables from one ROM to another to make it more compatible. For example VRAM_Info from 480 to 580







. If the table from 480 is longer than one it 580 then there are some additional edits required. If the 480 table is smaller you can overwrite the one in 580 and then zero the remaining bytes of left over table if you get what I mean.
Quote:


> regarding the 480 to 580 mod, will it be possible to change the supported voltage controller by coping the voltage object info table from the original 480 bios?


Yes you can do that IMO. I have done it on the past on 4x Hawaii cards I owned and 11x Fiji cards.
Quote:


> Also, can I extend the voltage object bios so I can change more IR3567B register? Is vmax stored inside the voltage object info table?


Yes and Yes.
Quote:


> and the IMC voltage shown by WattMan?


That should be the one in PowerPlay.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> If u don't change this byte from 0F to 0B, memcontroller voltage will be the same as vcore.
> Some customs have this value already set, else i wouldn't know about it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Hi @vento041,
> 
> If the 480 table is smaller you can overwrite the one in 580 and then zero the remaining bytes of left over table if you get what I mean.


Should I also update the table length to respect the original table lenght from the 580 bios? Or the zero-fill will do the trick? or it doesn't matter since probably there are pointers to a table begin? (tables of pointer to table)?


----------



## gupsterg

Example:

480 VRAM_Info is:-

001c: a44a Len 0461 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)

580 VRAM_Info is:-

001c: a3b2 Len 076e Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)

So as the 480 table is smaller I would *overwrite* paste the 480 VRAM_Info into 580 ROM, at offset location a3b2. Then the 30d length ( 76e-461) of bytes I would zero. You do not need to change pointers to table as you would be pasting 480 VRAM_Info at offset location a3b2 in 580 ROM. The 2 bytes of VRAM_info make "ROM" aware the length of table, so the 30d length would be ignored. The tables after VRAM_Info in 580 ROM will still be at same offsets, so pointers do not need updating.

Now if the situation was different ie 480 VRAM_Info longer than 580 VRAM_Info. Then I would delete the 580 VRAM_Info table and *insert* paste of the 480 table in 580 ROM at the offset location of original 580 VRAM_info. Then you would use Lard's Table Calculator batch file to calculate the updated values for the data/command table directory. You would also need to delete bytes in empty area to bring UEFI/GOP module plus SMU FW in ROM back to correct offsets. The 512KB Polaris files I viewed of RX 480 have SMU FW AFAIK, it seems GPU-Z is now only doing 256KB dumps. I have not done/looked at bios mod in several months. I'll be honest I got tired of all requests, etc in my PM box for a while







. As trying to reply/help members meant I had no time for my own PC meddling







.

There is a video which should help you, OP of Hawaii bios mod section Adding 390/X MC Timings (v3.1) to a 290/X & 295X2 ROM.


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Any significant performance improvement over previous uber setups at 2100MHz with tighter timings?


@Ansau
Last one at 2000 got me 225gb oclmembench. I couldn't go much past 2010

This one lets me go to 2120, getting around 228gb/s.

So same latency on the benches, but now I have 5% more clock which might help sequential reads?


----------



## Huntcraft

So I have an XFX Rx 580 GT-S Black Edition and I want to maximize the bios for this bad boy. I'm interested in this Ram timings tweak.
If I wanted to ad the uber mix extreme timings to my card, do I use the bios editor and just copy those over the 2000 Ram timings area? or do I have to do this with another method?

Current Timings in the bios editor are
777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
Uber mix is
777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019


----------



## tiosss

Sapphire.RX580.8192.170320_1.rom.zip 108k .zip file


Someone can help me to modify the memory times of this bios, it is a sapphire 580 nitro + le (hynix) I do not know how to modify it


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


Nope, these don't work for me at all. Even at 2000MHz as soon as there's any kind of 3D load I get millions of errors and artifacts, and bandwidth is actually lower than with 3.1v. 227GB/s vs 213GB/s.


----------



## sifupepe

hi

how flash my bios of my card:

XFX AMD Radeon RX 560 4GB Single Fan
-1024 Stream Processors
-1295 MHz Core Clock
-4GB 128-Bit GDDR5
-7000 MHz Effective Memory Clock
-PCI Express 3.0
RX-560P4SFGR

to this card:

XFX AMD Radeon RX 460 4GB Single Fan
-896 stream processors
-1220 MHz Core Clock
-4GB 128-Bit GDDR5
-7000 MHz Effective Memory Clock
-PCI Express 3.0
RX-460P4SFG5

thank you for the answer.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifupepe*
> 
> hi
> 
> how flash my bios of my card:
> 
> XFX AMD Radeon RX 560 4GB Single Fan
> -1024 Stream Processors
> -1295 MHz Core Clock
> -4GB 128-Bit GDDR5
> -7000 MHz Effective Memory Clock
> -PCI Express 3.0
> RX-560P4SFGR
> 
> to this card:
> 
> XFX AMD Radeon RX 460 4GB Single Fan
> -896 stream processors
> -1220 MHz Core Clock
> -4GB 128-Bit GDDR5
> -7000 MHz Effective Memory Clock
> -PCI Express 3.0
> RX-460P4SFG5
> 
> thank you for the answer.


why would you want to flash ur 560 to 460 ?


----------



## sifupepe

sorry im wrong is my mistake, i want flash my old rx 460 to rx 560, you know how?


----------



## ku4eto

Since its already on RX460 topic...

Guys, my Sapphire RX460 is a DualFan, and Samsung memory. The available BIOS is for Hynix memory. Obviously it wont work like that.

Can someone help me with replacing the memory information? Where to look exactly?

Also, how exactly to read and understand the ATOM BIOS Reader table information.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifupepe*
> 
> sorry im wrong is my mistake, i want flash my old rx 460 to rx 560, you know how?


i dont find rx560 bios wait some time or ask someone with rx560 to upload their bios


----------



## Fartboy

Sorry if i asked a stupid question, but anyone has info about the best driver to use? Since my current driver 17.4.3 WHQL doesn't detect my Sapphire RX480 8GB after bios flash. Any driver that skips hash checking maybe? I tried 17.3.3 and didn't work.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fartboy*
> 
> Sorry if i asked a stupid question, but anyone has info about the best driver to use? Since my current driver 17.4.3 WHQL doesn't detect my Sapphire RX480 8GB after bios flash. Any driver that skips hash checking maybe? I tried 17.3.3 and didn't work.


patch driver


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fartboy*
> 
> Sorry if i asked a stupid question, but anyone has info about the best driver to use? Since my current driver 17.4.3 WHQL doesn't detect my Sapphire RX480 8GB after bios flash. Any driver that skips hash checking maybe? I tried 17.3.3 and didn't work.


The drivers that do work and how to patch not-working ones are all listed information in the first post on this thread.


----------



## Vento041

Bios check is performed only on the 4xx series, with a 5xx series the driver skips the check with no patch needed. I own a rx 480 nitro and i'm working on a 580 bios mod, i installed the last drivers and no patch was needed. More confirmation needed but...
@generaleramon add this to the first post if you want...

Btw, someone (who really do not want to patch his drivers, but still want to use a bios mod, i do not know why you whould do that ... But ok...) should try to mod their 4xx bios as they want, and also change the ssid, or device id (or how the hell amd calls it, inside the bios) to make a 4xx gpu looking like a 5xx gpu but still running an "original" 4xx bios (with your mods, plus that id change).

I do not know if this mod work but, in theory, it should allow to use the a modded 4xx bios without patching the drivers (again, I do not know why someone would like to do it, but ok, your card your choices).

Take the fake id from bios of a 5xx that "looks like" yours 4xx. There should be an entire guide on what "looks like" mean but at least choose a 5xx card from the same manufacturer of yours 4xx.


----------



## btupsx

Anyone have issues with their fans being non-responsive after a flash? Just changed the target temp on a 470 Strix, nothing else. Fans now will not spin at any temp, though HWInfo "detects" them spinning at various RPM, depending on temps. They do spin briefly at system boot; stock BIOS is designed to be passive until 40-50c, when fans spin up to 25% PWM. Let it get up to 80c before shutting system down, still no joy.


----------



## tiosss

Can anyone tell me if uber mix 3.1 is compatible with my sapphire nitro + 580 8gb (hynix), are these performance balances okay? I think my memos are doing little

@2000(stock)


@2250


----------



## risotto

its for Samsung only


----------



## risotto

and yea its bit weird low bandwidth mayhe because of hynix memory? I have Samsung memory 2000mhz and 225gb


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> and yea its bit weird low bandwidth mayhe because of hynix memory? I have Samsung memory 2000mhz and 225gb


If it is what is bothering me the core of this plate does 1530mhz but the bandwidth of the memories is very low and does not help either, otherwise most of the time performance worsens, any ideas ???


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> If it is what is bothering me the core of this plate does 1530mhz but the bandwidth of the memories is very low and does not help either, otherwise most of the time performance worsens, any ideas ???


i dont know man some cards are weird like mine, good oc on core and everything but cant oc memory at all just errors, like wall. maybe yours is weird too. how much score do you get in unigine heaven benchmark with every setting put to maximum and resolution 1920x1080?


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> i dont know man some cards are weird like mine, good oc on core and everything but cant oc memory at all just errors, like wall. maybe yours is weird too. how much score do you get in unigine heaven benchmark with every setting put to maximum and resolution 1920x1080?


The memory oc 2250 without errors but the bandwidth gets worse, I have tried adjusting the times manually without errors but if performance increase.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> The memory oc 2250 without errors but the bandwidth gets worse, I have tried adjusting the times manually without errors but if performance increase.


if the perfomance increases then **** what oclmembench say about bandwith


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> if the perfomance increases then **** what oclmembench say about bandwith


The rom oc oc without errors the difference of bandwidth with the samsung are the times, some good samaritano that makes uber mix for hinix, I have tightened a little the times with the editor of bios but I did not manage to get a good configuration, now oc help .


----------



## Fartboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kithylin*
> 
> The drivers that do work and how to patch not-working ones are all listed information in the first post on this thread.


I'm just confused why 17.4.3 can't detect my GPU since it's said "17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios" , i'll try reinstalling and patch it or maybe try 16.9.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Bios check is performed only on the 4xx series, with a 5xx series the driver skips the check with no patch needed. I own a rx 480 nitro and i'm working on a 580 bios mod, i installed the last drivers and no patch was needed. More confirmation needed but...
> @generaleramon add this to the first post if you want...
> 
> Btw, someone (who really do not want to patch his drivers, but still want to use a bios mod, i do not know why you whould do that ... But ok...) should try to mod their 4xx bios as they want, and also change the ssid, or device id (or how the hell amd calls it, inside the bios) to make a 4xx gpu looking like a 5xx gpu but still running an "original" 4xx bios (with your mods, plus that id change).
> 
> I do not know if this mod work but, in theory, it should allow to use the a modded 4xx bios without patching the drivers (again, I do not know why someone would like to do it, but ok, your card your choices).
> 
> Take the fake id from bios of a 5xx that "looks like" yours 4xx. There should be an entire guide on what "looks like" mean but at least choose a 5xx card from the same manufacturer of yours 4xx.


I'll also try the "Fake ID" method and see how it's working.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Since its already on RX460 topic...
> 
> Guys, my Sapphire RX460 is a DualFan, and Samsung memory. The available BIOS is for Hynix memory. Obviously it wont work like that.
> 
> Can someone help me with replacing the memory information? Where to look exactly?
> 
> Also, how exactly to read and understand the ATOM BIOS Reader table information.


Guys, please, im trying to unlock my RX460 and this is the only thing stopping me -_-


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fartboy*
> 
> I'm just confused why 17.4.3 can't detect my GPU since it's said "17.4.3 Drivers Allow modded Bios" , i'll try reinstalling and patch it or maybe try 16.9.1
> I'll also try the "Fake ID" method and see how it's working.


replacing the device id on my original rx 470 didn't work, so I took RX 580 4GB Nitro+ and replaced the clocks and TDP values, now I got lower temp/pwm draw + better performance with the new 1750 memory timings (only shapphire uses them on hynix memory) + no driver check . I am happy.


----------



## Fartboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> replacing the device id on my original rx 470 didn't work, so I took RX 580 4GB Nitro+ and replaced the clocks and TDP values, now I got lower temp/pwm draw + better performance with the new 1750 memory timings (only shapphire uses them on hynix memory) + no driver check . I am happy.


I used 16.9.1 and it worked, not like 17.4.3 although both supposed to "Allow Bios Mod"

I havn't tried 580's bios , guess i'll give it a shot


----------



## Hwgeek

you can try my modded bios:

n580n470b.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC


Hi

Some feedback,

XFX480 XXX Reference @ Gigabyte RX580 Aorus. not error free but benchable:



Tanks


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Some feedback,
> 
> XFX480 XXX Reference @ Gigabyte RX580 Aorus. not error free but benchable:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Some feedback,
> 
> XFX480 XXX Reference @ Gigabyte RX580 Aorus. not error free but benchable:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks


You can give me a point of comparison in time spy,


----------



## adamvx

I would ask to what thermal pades are the best and if any what more can I do to keep performance of my cards?
Because with stock thermopad I have to reduce intensity otherwise it starts melting









Edit: I am from Europe so I am aware that could be a problem to find something good

I have Sapphire Rx NItro cards at most


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Some feedback,
> 
> XFX480 XXX Reference @ Gigabyte RX580 Aorus. not error free but benchable:
> 
> 
> 
> Tanks


I have same card and cant oc memory. just errors. how many errors do u get?


----------



## gonzaa89

hi, i have a asus rog rx470 4gb, someone mod this card to rx570?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gonzaa89*
> 
> hi, i have a asus rog rx470 4gb, someone mod this card to rx570?


test if https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191598/191598 this works


----------



## pbiernik

Hey guys! what's up?

I need your help.

My GPU is an AMD RX 480 Nitro+ 4 GB.

I need a guide, bios or mod to convert my rx 480 to a RX 580. Is this possible?


----------



## kithylin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Hey guys! what's up?
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> My GPU is an AMD RX 480 Nitro+ 4 GB.
> 
> I need a guide, bios or mod to convert my rx 480 to a RX 580. Is this possible?


Not sure but I -think- that's been posted. Did you try searching this thread (top left corner of this page) for your video card's bios for 580?

Or just search google for something like "RX 580 Nitro+ 4 GB bios" it's been posted somewhere. Just find the bios and flash it and see if it works.. if it doesn't, flash your current bios back.. be sure to back up your current bios by extracting it first and saving it somewhere.. and you may need a second video card or second computer to flash it back if it doesn't work.


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pbiernik*
> 
> Hey guys! what's up?
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> My GPU is an AMD RX 480 Nitro+ 4 GB.
> 
> I need a guide, bios or mod to convert my rx 480 to a RX 580. Is this possible?


just use atiflash with this bios:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191964/191964

flash command:

atiflash -p 0 biosname.rom -f


----------



## Tugrul512bit

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191876/191876

I guess 1750 MHz is already top performance, since increasing decreases performance.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlainCo*
> 
> as I've read, it seems PolarisBiosEditor set the memory controller voltage only, on some/most cards.
> there is another parameter which control the general card voltage, though 'VDDCI'
> I have probably same problem with my Sapphire RX 480.
> 
> I've read that OhMyGodACompany sell a tool to control that parameter, but that is very expensive (half a BTC).
> A serbian guy publish a tool : SRBPolaris
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0;all
> 
> among it's functionalities, one is to change the VDDCI to a lower value (875/900/925/950/975mV)...
> in fact one of my RX480 have lost at silicon lottery and seems to requires slight overvoltage to get above 2000MHz (with PBE 1040mV is more table than 1000mV)... I don't know how to increase VDDCI a little. Undervolting VDDCI made things worse for me.
> 
> since I'm a noob, I wait for being corrected. probably I missed apoint.


Nice find...


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlainCo*
> 
> as I've read, it seems PolarisBiosEditor set the memory controller voltage only, on some/most cards.
> there is another parameter which control the general card voltage, though 'VDDCI'
> I have probably same problem with my Sapphire RX 480.
> 
> I've read that OhMyGodACompany sell a tool to control that parameter, but that is very expensive (half a BTC).
> A serbian guy publish a tool : SRBPolaris
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0;all
> 
> among it's functionalities, one is to change the VDDCI to a lower value (875/900/925/950/975mV)...
> in fact one of my RX480 have lost at silicon lottery and seems to requires slight overvoltage to get above 2000MHz (with PBE 1040mV is more table than 1000mV)... I don't know how to increase VDDCI a little. Undervolting VDDCI made things worse for me.
> 
> since I'm a noob, I wait for being corrected. probably I missed apoint.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Nice find...


So...

Default Memory Controller voltage is at offset D1 from the start of the PowerPlay table (my results after some tests, not confirmed). AKA you can change it manually with HxD
PBE (PolarisBiosEditor) does not change IMC voltage
That tool from OhGodACompany is actually free
Changing most of the values inside a bios is (most of the time) well documented somewhere in some forum, so paying for free info is quite strange


----------



## gonzaa89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> test if https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191598/191598 this works


Thanks!! i flashed the card and for now works fine.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> You can give me a point of comparison in time spy,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> I have same card and cant oc memory. just errors. how many errors do u get?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> So...
> 
> 
> 
> That tool from OhGodACompany is actually free


What is this tool or is it the same as the link here?>


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> What is this tool or is it the same as the link here?>


https://github.com/OhGodACompany/OhGodATool


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*


ahahaha *** I have same amount of errors I'm not comfortable to run 2m errors. seems like card problem


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Felix39*
> 
> First of all, a biig thank you to you El General, I was looking for some good mem timings for a while, only one that worked well was your 3.0 version, I am happy now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Second, I also have those weird artifacts with the newer drivers, but only in 2D mode, anything 3D is just flawless and 0 errors at 2075 Mhz after 5-6 hours of heavy gaming. Driving me crazy, temps and voltages are perfect, but with Re-Live drivers I get strange behaviour in Windows desktop. Weird stuff, does the same regardless of mem controller voltage. If anyone finds a solution or at least the reason, that would be fantastic.


This sounds like a problem with offset voltage (ie using voltage slider in Afterburner). Offset is applied at all clocks, so if you have an undervolt it can be too low when you are at idle clocks. If that's the case you can modify the voltage to the desired value for DPM 7 only and keep offset at +0. This way it will still use stock volts for DPM 0 - 6 but use the lower voltage when under load.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> I would ask to what thermal pades are the best and if any what more can I do to keep performance of my cards?
> Because with stock thermopad I have to reduce intensity otherwise it starts melting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I am from Europe so I am aware that could be a problem to find something good
> 
> I have Sapphire Rx NItro cards at most


Fujipoly makes the best pads but they are expensive if you want, say, 13 or 17 W/m*K conductivity.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fujipoly-mod-smart-Ultra-Extreme-XR-m-Thermal-Pad-60-x-50-x-1-0-Thermal-/272514338436

If you are OK with 6 W/m*K you can get inexpensive ones from Arctic Cooling.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Thermal-Pad-6-W-mK-50-x-50-x-1mm-Intel-AMD-CPU-/112016989824


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*


The cruel reality you get 100 points more with 70mhz- in the core, I do not understand why sapphire long cards with these hynix memories of such low performance, I'm thinking of rma.


----------



## tiosss

There is no one here that could optimize these memories would be of great help to me.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> There is no one here that could optimize these memories would be of great help to me.


People are still in the process of figuring this out as the tweakers in the mining community only recently made tools for decoding the timings and made them public.

If you want to play around with timings yourself then check @vento041's thread in his sig:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> ahahaha *** I have same amount of errors I'm not comfortable to run 2m errors. seems like card problem


Use Ubermix 3.1 instead, no errors @2100



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> The cruel reality you get 100 points more with 70mhz- in the core, I do not understand why sapphire long cards with these hynix memories of such low performance, I'm thinking of rma.


Have you try to use SRBPolaris?

See info below, maybe it helps about timings fo Hynix

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> People are still in the process of figuring this out as the tweakers in the mining community only recently made tools for decoding the timings and made them public.
> 
> If you want to play around with timings yourself then check @vento041's thread in his sig:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


I have no idea how to handle this


----------



## Vento041

Is basically
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I have no idea how to handle this


Is basically "usual" dram timing, tweaking... Basically (long story short, really short, read the full thread to learn better how to do it):

Use PBE to extract your memory strap (the one that your card start with at full load)
Use my tool to decrypt a timing strap and save to a file
Try to lower values (one at time and 1 step at time), see the thread to know what to change
Encrypt the file and get a strap back
Use PBE and change that timing strap (and all the strap above probably)
Flash your bios (careful, I need to know how to recover from bad flashes, your ault if you destroy your card)
Check with HWiNFO if errors comes up, play for hours, run some benchmarks, keep you card at full load for long time
If you get error revert your changes, if not... yay! you improved your performances!
Keep doing that until you can't lower your timing anymore

This is a short, too short, guide... I also didn't talk about voltages, frequencies... and so on...

Just to know what your "OC/Timing Tweaking/BIOS modding" background?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> I have no idea how to handle this


Then you won't be able to tighten your Hynix timings. Most of the tweaks people have done so far have been for Samsung memory so if you're just looking for a strap to copy/paste then I hope your Google-Fu is strong.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Is basically
> Is basically "usual" dram timing, tweaking... Basically (long story short, really short, read the full thread to learn better how to do it):
> 
> Use PBE to extract your memory strap (the one that your card start with at full load)
> Use my tool to decrypt a timing strap and save to a file
> Try to lower values (one at time and 1 step at time), see the thread to know what to change
> Encrypt the file and get a strap back
> Use PBE and change that timing strap (and all the strap above probably)
> Flash your bios (careful, I need to know how to recover from bad flashes, your ault if you destroy your card)
> Check with HWiNFO if errors comes up, play for hours, run some benchmarks, keep you card at full load for long time
> If you get error revert your changes, if not... yay! you improved your performances!
> Keep doing that until you can't lower your timing anymore
> 
> This is a short, too short, guide... I also didn't talk about voltages, frequencies... and so on...
> 
> Just to know what your "OC/Timing Tweaking/BIOS modding" background?


Hello wind I have read the thread more than three times, you can explain how to use R_Timings and OhGodADecode, it is with cmd commands ??? When I run the program, it will be instantly ripped


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Then you won't be able to tighten your Hynix timings. Most of the tweaks people have done so far have been for Samsung memory so if you're just looking for a strap to copy/paste then I hope your Google-Fu is strong.


Is that my English is not good and I do not understand well the steps to follow


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Hello wind I have read the thread more than three times, you can explain how to use R_Timings and OhGodADecode, it is with cmd commands ??? When I run the program, it will be instantly ripped


Yep everything is done by cmd (and notepad, you have to edit the generated file with any basic text editor)


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> This sounds like a problem with offset voltage (ie using voltage slider in Afterburner). Offset is applied at all clocks, so if you have an undervolt it can be too low when you are at idle clocks. If that's the case you can modify the voltage to the desired value for DPM 7 only and keep offset at +0. This way it will still use stock volts for DPM 0 - 6 but use the lower voltage when under load.
> Fujipoly makes the best pads but they are expensive if you want, say, 13 or 17 W/m*K conductivity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fujipoly-mod-smart-Ultra-Extreme-XR-m-Thermal-Pad-60-x-50-x-1-0-Thermal-/272514338436
> 
> If you are OK with 6 W/m*K you can get inexpensive ones from Arctic Cooling.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Thermal-Pad-6-W-mK-50-x-50-x-1mm-Intel-AMD-CPU-/112016989824


Thanks, and what conductivity have stock ones?


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yep everything is done by cmd (and notepad, you have to edit the generated file with any basic text editor)


ok voy a intertarlo


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yep everything is done by cmd (and notepad, you have to edit the generated file with any basic text editor)


Sorry, what is the command to execute in cmd to extract timings


----------



## Vento041

Ask this kind of question in the other thread xD btw use PolarisBIosEditor to see each timing strap, copy the one you need and run "R_Timings_RX.exe [your timing strap] [output file]"


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Fujipoly makes the best pads but they are expensive if you want, say, 13 or 17 W/m*K conductivity.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Fujipoly-mod-smart-Ultra-Extreme-XR-m-Thermal-Pad-60-x-50-x-1-0-Thermal-/272514338436
> 
> If you are OK with 6 W/m*K you can get inexpensive ones from Arctic Cooling.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Arctic-Cooling-Thermal-Pad-6-W-mK-50-x-50-x-1mm-Intel-AMD-CPU-/112016989824
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, and what conductivity have stock ones?
Click to expand...

No clue...and it probably depends on the make/model. I doubt they use anything too pricey.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Ask this kind of question in the other thread xD btw use PolarisBIosEditor to see each timing strap, copy the one you need and run "R_Timings_RX.exe [your timing strap] [output file]"


The truth that this surpasses me, I do not know that I'm doing wrong


----------



## robnitro

@tiosss

If you want an easy way just take your 1750 strap and put it for 2000 and see if that works OK. See the max speed you can get.

You can also try copying the 1625 strap and try again. You don't need to edit straps, especially since it is very technical and you seem to have trouble.

Also sometimes when you change volts or speed in watt man, the benchmark will be low! Stupid bug amd, you have to reboot to see real result


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> The truth that this surpasses me, I do not know that I'm doing wrong


You have to use quotes ", or CMD will read *output file* like too separate things *output* and *file*.

So use quotes *"output file"* or replace the space with something else (like underscore) *output_file*. Btw, I get that your background is very limited, this is not a problem (everyone begins from something right?) but be careful on what you do ok?


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Ask this kind of question in the other thread xD btw use PolarisBIosEditor to see each timing strap, copy the one you need and run "R_Timings_RX.exe [your timing strap] [output file]"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You have to use quotes ", or CMD will read *output file* like too separate things *output* and *file*.
> 
> So use quotes *"output file"* or replace the space with something else (like underscore) *output_file*. Btw, I get that your background is very limited, this is not a problem (everyone begins from something right?) but be careful on what you do ok?


Thanks same my friend, it's my first letter amd, I was always with nvidia and it was easier for me to modify the bios of values, this board has dual bios so I'm not going to have problems, now I do not get that I take the commands I'm going To surrender to myself is a pity these hynix I play a gold chip but the memories do not accompany.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Use Ubermix 3.1 instead, no errors @2100
> 
> 
> 
> Have you try to use SRBPolaris?
> 
> See info below, maybe it helps about timings fo Hynix
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x


youre not showing your hwinfo. and 1.26v core and 150w max consumption? we have identical cpu and video card







i have ryzen 1700 on 3.9ghz too, and xfx rx480 XXX edition. whats ur mobo ? mine is asus prime x370-pro also can u post the bios that youre using? im gonna test it


----------



## robnitro

I went back to ubermix 3.0, 3.2 was good but I started seeing random hwinfo edc errors in certain games. Odd because it's slower than 3.0 and 3.1
3.0 works for me until 2020 mhz. 3.1 would get some errors after a while even at 2005... Too close for comfort .


----------



## nolive721

I have noticed since the latest drivers 17.5.1 that whatever custom Bios I flash on the base of my stock 480 one, the memory clock stays up to max when I am running my triple monitor in EYEFINITY mode, even with Power efficiency ON. is somebody here experiencing the same problem because it was working fine before (below 10W consumption at idle)?


----------



## robnitro

Nolive, do you get high usage if you use a 580 bios? The intermediate memory clock let's the vcore stay around 0:8v, where 2000 forces 1v. You can try seeing vmem in watt man to 950 or 900mv and that will reduce power usage.

It's really stupid how amd sites multi mon. 7950 had the same problem. On the 7950, I was able to mod the bios to not enforce full voltage on memory clock. Rx is different with voltage controls.

Make sure all your monitors have the same exact refresh rate and resolution too, another amd annoyance.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Thanks, and what conductivity have stock ones?


Stock ones on my Nitro+ were roughly equal, maybe a couple degrees worse, than the Arctic pad. You're not going to gain too much from changing the pads on those cards as the VRM is cooled by the same heatsink as the core is.


----------



## 4timepi

Hello everyone!
I'm looking for timing mod for my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro (non plus) with 4GB Samsung memory. I've got some boost by changing GPU and memory clock (1150MHz / 2200 MHz). I think I need to change timing but can't find any info about my memory chip (K4G41325FE).



Heres my stock timings:


Spoiler: Stock timings



250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C110B205709080DC360010020420021011420AA8800A00000000004030809160D0E0E
600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241940570B0B16C55103002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906111435141710
900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E730362580570B0F9D860205002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000D08191E501B1E12
1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C0008B5362990570B101FC7920500448600620A14206A8900A0000000000E091C21591D2013
1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029BD472FA0570C11234853060046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000100A202665202414
1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004AC54834B0570C12A68803070046A700720E14207A8900A000000000120B232A70222714
1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD593AC0570D13AA09B4070048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000140D272E7B252B15
1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD515A3EC0570E142D4A64080048C700030114207A8900A003000000150E2A3186272E16
1650 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE596B44D0570F1531CB2409004AE7000B0314207A8900A003000000170F2E36922A3217
1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C0010626C49D0571016B50BD509004AE700140514207A8900A003000000191131399D2C3617
1900 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE7D53F05711183BCD350B004C0701240814207A8900A0030000001C123842B3313C19



And heres my stock bios:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0h40xm3ytvtxflf/stock_vbios.rom?dl=1

Could anyone help me? I will really appreciate your help!
Best Regards


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Stock ones on my Nitro+ were roughly equal, maybe a couple degrees worse, than the Arctic pad. You're not going to gain too much from changing the pads on those cards as the VRM is cooled by the same heatsink as the core is.


My main problem is stock pads are started melting...
BTW I would like to improve cooling to improve OC for VRAM (i am going to use cards for mining)
What is strange core temperatures aren't so high - about 60, no tmore than 65Celsius, but I have to underclock memfrequency on some cards because I could see leak of something transparent (glue?)
and low mem is loss for me so I would like to find a solution...
And http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/1810#post_25991019 alumina ceramic substrate insulator as mentioned in linked post could help?"


----------



## adamvx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4timepi*
> 
> Hello everyone!
> I'm looking for timing mod for my Sapphire RX 480 Nitro (non plus) with 4GB Samsung memory. I've got some boost by changing GPU and memory clock (1150MHz / 2200 MHz). I think I need to change timing but can't find any info about my memory chip (K4G41325FE).
> 
> 
> 
> Heres my stock timings:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Stock timings
> 
> 
> 
> 250 - 111000000000000022CC1C00628C110B205709080DC360010020420021011420AA8800A00000000004030809160D0E0E
> 600 - 333000000000000022CC1C00A520241940570B0B16C55103002264003A051420CA8800A0000000000906111435141710
> 900 - 333000000000000022CC1C00E730362580570B0F9D860205002485005A091420DA8800A0000000000D08191E501B1E12
> 1000 - 333000000000000022CC1C0008B5362990570B101FC7920500448600620A14206A8900A0000000000E091C21591D2013
> 1125 - 333000000000000022CC1C0029BD472FA0570C11234853060046A6006A0C14206A8900A000000000100A202665202414
> 1250 - 333000000000000022CC1C004AC54834B0570C12A68803070046A700720E14207A8900A000000000120B232A70222714
> 1375 - 333000000000000022CC1C008CCD593AC0570D13AA09B4070048C7007A0014207A8900A002000000140D272E7B252B15
> 1500 - 555000000000000022CC1C00AD515A3EC0570E142D4A64080048C700030114207A8900A003000000150E2A3186272E16
> 1650 - 555000000000000022CC1C00CE596B44D0570F1531CB2409004AE7000B0314207A8900A003000000170F2E36922A3217
> 1750 - 777000000000000022CC1C0010626C49D0571016B50BD509004AE700140514207A8900A003000000191131399D2C3617
> 1900 - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
> 2000 - 777000000000000022CC1C0031EE7D53F05711183BCD350B004C0701240814207A8900A0030000001C123842B3313C19
> 
> 
> 
> And heres my stock bios:
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/0h40xm3ytvtxflf/stock_vbios.rom?dl=1
> 
> Could anyone help me? I will really appreciate your help!
> Best Regards


Are you going to use this card for mining?


----------



## 4timepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamvx*
> 
> Are you going to use this card for mining?


Yes, for ethereum mining.


----------



## bardacuda

Try running your straps through this tool:

http://doreymills.ca/cgi-bin/strapmod?

Just add your strap after the "?"

I would start with the modded 1750 strap and if it's still stable at 2200 MHz, then try the 1650 strap, etc.

Basically you want to find the tightest set of timings that will still run at the highest frequency. Once you have to start dropping frequency to accomodate a strap then you probably won't be able to gain any more MH/s.


----------



## adamvx

Please note that , using this strap tool could increase power consumption


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> youre not showing your hwinfo. and 1.26v core and 150w max consumption? we have identical cpu and video card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have ryzen 1700 on 3.9ghz too, and xfx rx480 XXX edition. whats ur mobo ? mine is asus prime x370-pro also can u post the bios that youre using? im gonna test it


That Time Spy run was before our posts here. Mobo is a MSI Tomahawk B350,
Sure I can, my actual bios it's WIP, since I have memory table modded to have 2000Mhz and 2125MHz straps with Ubermix 3.1 and Ubermix 3.2 respectively. but strap 2000 it's not given me Uber performance at 2100MHz.



GVRX580AORUSMGOPMEM.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## Distorted

How would one go about tuning timings for Elpida memory?

I tried UberMix v3.1 timings (extreme and less extreme version) but those resulted in insta crash. With timings from 1500 I can barely reach 1900 (stable).

Edit: I got RX570 (Asus)


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> That Time Spy run was before our posts here. Mobo is a MSI Tomahawk B350,
> Sure I can, my actual bios it's WIP, since I have memory table modded to have 2000Mhz and 2125MHz straps with Ubermix 3.1 and Ubermix 3.2 respectively. but strap 2000 it's not given me Uber performance at 2100MHz.
> 
> 
> 
> GVRX580AORUSMGOPMEM.zip 109k .zip file


yea my card is acting weird cant oc memory at all even 2025 is errors. i suggest you to modify the vrm shutdown temp as you are using 65288 on volt (it automatically scales and uses the volt it likes, instead of a fixed one. thats why you have it on almost 1.2v on 1370mhz and like 1.26v on 1420mhz. **** could turn bad and fry your card depending ur vrm temp







my card is fine(exact same like urs) [email protected], [email protected] havent pushed further, but im confident i can get [email protected] just put max temp in bios editing like 84c, shutdown 85/86c and then youre safe







or just ignore what i said and put fixed voltage into the bios table , like 1400 and 1180. both work and are safe


----------



## aGeoM

@tiosss

I modded your bios, only 2250 strap. I followed the info from Vento041 on his thread, and based on UberMix 3.2 timings. I don't know if it works or not, can't test it my self, but has you have dual bios, you shouldn't have any problems in recover, if something goes wrong









Sapphire.RX580.8192.170320_1_MemMod.ROM.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> yea my card is acting weird cant oc memory at all even 2025 is errors. i suggest you to modify the vrm shutdown temp as you are using 65288 on volt (it automatically scales and uses the volt it likes, instead of a fixed one. thats why you have it on almost 1.2v on 1370mhz and like 1.26v on 1420mhz. **** could turn bad and fry your card depending ur vrm temp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card is fine(exact same like urs) [email protected], [email protected] havent pushed further, but im confident i can get [email protected] just put max temp in bios editing like 84c, shutdown 85/86c and then youre safe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> or just ignore what i said and put fixed voltage into the bios table , like 1400 and 1180. both work and are safe


I wish that a could run at 1400 speeds with low voltage, but I can't even with original RX480 BIOS. VRM temp is good. Max Temp, Shutdown Temp and Hotspot are the same as my RX480 BIOS. Just ran at default fan speed,


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> I wish that a could run at 1400 speeds with low voltage, but I can't even with original RX480 BIOS. VRM temp is good. Max Temp, Shutdown Temp and Hotspot are the same as my RX480 BIOS. Just ran at default fan speed,


u posted pic of timespy score and then the hwinfo and gpuz said 1.2v for 1370mhz. thats bit high man, even 1.18v for 1370 is high. have u tried changing the volt in bios to like 1180mV fixed and then decreasing/increasing manually using afterburner? because the 65228 in bios editor is weird, it does the volt changing by itself. goes ******ed high even if youre stable on lower volt. dont know with what math it changes the volt and when does it think its good to go so high in volt, so just change it, its not good imo. my bios: 
letting it use as much power it wants on 1.18V with 87c shut down. 450w max power. in heavy games the volt spikes up to 1.19v but most of the time stays 1.18. ive been running this setup for 3 weeks now and with my fan profile in afterburner:  it stays really quiet even idle ~25% fan speed. max temp ive seen my card hit on benchmark is 70c and games below 70c on both core and vrm. im sure if i go like [email protected] the card will be like jet engine with this profile so thats why im staying 1400.

1 more thing. 180w TDP(~240w max) @ 1400mhz and 1.18v I'm seeing 5-6 fps loss compared to 300w tdp(450w max) and temps difference is 2-3c so its rlly recommended to up the tdp by alot with fixed voltage. also i did bit testing last week with the timings in first post, ubermix v2.3 gave me 2-3 fps compared to the rest timings (1625, 1750, ubermix v3.1) but i think its different for every card. my card is weird anyways. cant oc memory at all, just errors, but core goes up nicely with low volts. asic only 75.9%


----------



## aGeoM

Thanks

I will give it a try.

Sent from my FEVER using Tapatalk

*EDIT* As I knew it didn't work, minimum my chip needs for 1370 is about 1.9v, the only advantage setting voltage in BIOS is that it don't undervolt to 1.15v after change memory frequency on Wattman or similar software.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> @tiosss
> 
> I modded your bios, only 2250 strap. I followed the info from Vento041 on his thread, and based on UberMix 3.2 timings. I don't know if it works or not, can't test it my self, but has you have dual bios, you shouldn't have any problems in recover, if something goes wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire.RX580.8192.170320_1_MemMod.ROM.zip 108k .zip file


Thank you very much I will prove and then I will comment the results

I do not understand much but in the bios editor the values are the same as in my plate can be ???


----------



## 4timepi

Thank you for your help @bardacuda!
My card goes stable only on 1900 strap. I can get 30,5 MHs with mem 2200MHz @ 1000mV and GPU 1150 MHz @ 950mV. Is there any way to hard set this values to VBIOS to use thisit with linux? Tried to set mem speed with Polaris Bios Editor, but looks like card ignore it and use 1750 MHz instead.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Thank you very much I will prove and then I will comment the results
> 
> I do not understand much but in the bios editor the values are the same as in my plate can be ???











It's you who can tell us, after trying the BIOS, run OCLMemBench to see if was any improvements.


----------



## hellm

Is there any 580 bios that supports micron vram? Could someone build a 580 bios with micron support?
480 Micron:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082

@generaleramon
For reference 480 cards the bios of the Gigabyte Aorus 580 is perfect. It has the exact same settings for the IR3567B: phase gain 000000, current scale 60, offset 0.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
The Gigabyte u posted on page1 has current scale 73, so power draw readings are slightly too high.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Is there any 580 bios that supports micron vram? Could someone build a 580 bios with micron support?
> 480 Micron:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082
> 
> @generaleramon
> For reference 480 cards the bios of the Gigabyte Aorus 580 is perfect. It has the exact same settings for the IR3567B: phase gain 000000, current scale 60, offset 0.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
> The Gigabyte u posted on page1 has current scale 73, so power draw readings are slightly too high.


hey, thanks alot for the info. flashed that bios and put my own configuration into it. seeing ~8c less idle, havent tested the load temps yet but is this legit? same settings as stock bios for IR3567B?

edit: idle temp -8c and load temp -2-3c. power consumption -20-30w compared to the bios generaleramon has in first post also higher score in heaven benchmark


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> same settings as stock bios for IR3567B?


Yes, i have tested this bios for a while now. It is the only one i found with ALL the right settings.

Only thing is the 950mV for the mem-controller. If i don't raise it to 1000mV, i have some trouble with vram-oc. Bios says 1000mV, but since 17.4.1 the driver does the voltage thing completly alone and the bios is ignored. At least the PowerPlayTable. And maybe the 950mV are a bug anyway


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes, i have tested this bios for a while now. It is the only one i found with ALL the right settings.
> 
> Only thing is the 950mV for the mem-controller. If i don't raise it to 1000mV, i have some trouble with vram-oc. Bios says 1000mV, but since 17.4.1 the driver does the voltage thing completly alone and the bios is ignored. At least the PowerPlayTable. And maybe the 950mV are a bug anyway


very nice man thanks alot for sharing. also with this aorus bios I no longer see my afterburner going ******ed and showing max voltage 431261361.5v







@generaleramon update the first post with https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591 base for new people wanting to go 480 reference -> 580


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> very nice man thanks alot for sharing. also with this aorus bios I no longer see my afterburner going ******ed and showing max voltage 431261361.5v
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @generaleramon update the first post with https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591 base for new people wanting to go 480 reference -> 580


u r welcome









Someone who bought this card should post the 512KB Version. Also the OC-bios of the Aorus would be very nice..

@generaleramon
can u make two 580 bios with micron support, pls? maybe the sapphire pulse and the gigabyte aorus?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's you who can tell us, after trying the BIOS, run OCLMemBench to see if was any improvements.


Wow at speeds stock no improvements, but now overclocking helps and without any kind of errors, thank you very much. I can not imagine the performance of this board with 250gb / s would be a monster


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4timepi*
> 
> Thank you for your help @bardacuda!
> My card goes stable only on 1900 strap. I can get 30,5 MHs with mem 2200MHz @ 1000mV and GPU 1150 MHz @ 950mV. Is there any way to hard set this values to VBIOS to use thisit with linux? Tried to set mem speed with Polaris Bios Editor, but looks like card ignore it and use 1750 MHz instead.


Try this fork of PBE

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor

If it works for you, too, maybe we can get @generaleramon to add it to the OP. I've posted it a few times now because whatever one people are getting doesn't seem to be compatible with 580 BIOSes or ones that support multiple types of memory.

EDIT: Oh nvm it is in the OP I guess...just it's clumped in with 4 other ones with no description on which one is best for what reason.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Wow at speeds stock no improvements, but now overclocking helps and without any kind of errors, thank you very much. I can not imagine the performance of this board with 250gb / s would be a monster


Welcome, I'm glad that settings worked. Tomorrow will try to improve timings. Had to recover from a brick with HSI, ICEQ X2 OC 8GB, Radeon RX 580 Series, stock (1366 2000), only possible after Windows reinstall. Back to my AORUS BIOS









The strap used for Hynix @2250MHz:

BBB000000000000022BB9D0052F67E5AC05515163E4F870C005024011E0E14204A8900A00300712417173F48C8384619


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Welcome, I'm glad that settings worked. Tomorrow will try to improve timings. Had to recover from a brick with HSI, ICEQ X2 OC 8GB, Radeon RX 580 Series, stock (1366 2000), only possible after Windows reinstall. Back to my AORUS BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The strap used for Hynix @2250MHz:
> 
> BBB000000000000022BB9D0052F67E5AC05515163E4F870C005024011E0E14204A8900A00300712417173F48C8384619


Thanks, I have no problems in testing them, there is no tool to test the times inside windows ??? This flash all the time my bios to try bother me enough. excuse my English .


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Thanks, I have no problems in testing them, there is no tool to test the times inside windows ??? This flash all the time my bios to try bother me enough. excuse my English .


Benchmarks and games running for some hours, with HWiNFO error counter open + your eyes (to see artifacts and glitches)


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Benchmarks and games running for some hours, with HWiNFO error counter open + your eyes (to see artifacts and glitches)


E seen artifact in fire strike not in time spy, hwinfo does not mark errors but the artifact are there, 3dmark marks inconsistencies in the result so I assume it is not 100% stable.

Could it be for lack of volts ??


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> E seen artifact in fire strike not in time spy, hwinfo does not mark errors but the artifact are there, 3dmark marks inconsistencies in the result so I assume it is not 100% stable.
> 
> Could it be for lack of volts ??


Yup probably


----------



## sinsinger77

Hey folks, I was curious if anyone had a few moments to help me on an overclock/bios edit.

As it stand I was able to successfully convert my RX480 to an RX580 running at 1400/2000 with Generals 3.1 Uber Timings. In Rise of the Tomb Raider (a fairly intensive game) I am thankfully able to play without any GPU Memory Errors, as well as other games such as DOOM and FFXIV.

With that said, I was hoping to push my memory past 2000 to 2100+ plus and perhaps my core clock a bit more. I am a bit green when it comes to this kind of stuff though I know enough to find my way around, lol.

I am not sure if it's helps at all but this is the type of RX480 I have: MSI RX 480 GAMING X 8G (perhaps someone that has a similar card and has had more success on OC'ing theirs can chime in). Additionally, I've attached a picture of the BIOS settings I am currently using (I tried to stay within brand when upgrading my BIOS to the RX580 one, as such it's an MSI BIOS).

Thanks for your time folks, any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yup probably


Will become more unstable if I copy the strap of 1750 in 2000 and the one of 2000 in 2250 ?? The idea is to increase the volt from 1000 to 1050 ?

So the mod would be, the power limit in 195 is no problem no ??? What is the maximum if you have problems


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Hey folks, I was curious if anyone had a few moments to help me on an overclock/bios edit.
> 
> As it stand I was able to successfully convert my RX480 to an RX580 running at 1400/2000 with Generals 3.1 Uber Timings. In Rise of the Tomb Raider (a fairly intensive game) I am thankfully able to play without any GPU Memory Errors, as well as other games such as DOOM and FFXIV.
> 
> With that said, I was hoping to push my memory past 2000 to 2100+ plus and perhaps my core clock a bit more. I am a bit green when it comes to this kind of stuff though I know enough to find my way around, lol.
> 
> I am not sure if it's helps at all but this is the type of RX480 I have: MSI RX 480 GAMING X 8G (perhaps someone that has a similar card and has had more success on OC'ing theirs can chime in). Additionally, I've attached a picture of the BIOS settings I am currently using (I tried to stay within brand when upgrading my BIOS to the RX580 one, as such it's an MSI BIOS).
> 
> Thanks for your time folks, any advice would be much appreciated!


change 65288 volt in 1400 field to like 1200 and flash it. if its stable, then with msi afterburner decrease the core volt mV like -10 for start. then test it again, if stable continue, now like -5 etc and repeat. then if you crash, up the volt to previos stable one. put the stable volt (1200 - the amount of core volt you decreased in msi afterburner = stable volt ) to bios. flash it again, then go back to msi afterburner and tweak with memory clock bar. if its 0 errors and no artifacting and glitching then its stable.

test with benchmarks like superposition, heaven benchmark or games. i personally use heaven benchmark only and it quickly gives idea if the oc is stable or not. not rlly needed for further testing, maybe play some hard game like mass effect andromeda for 30 mins or so, if runs good no artifacting, no crashing then i personally declare the oc to be stable.


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> change 65288 volt in 1400 field to like 1200 and flash it. if its stable, then with msi afterburner decrease the core volt mV like -10 for start. then test it again, if stable continue, now like -5 etc and repeat. then if you crash, up the volt to previos stable one. put the stable volt (1200 - the amount of core volt you decreased in msi afterburner = stable volt ) to bios. flash it again, then go back to msi afterburner and tweak with memory clock bar. if its 0 errors and no artifacting and glitching then its stable.
> 
> test with benchmarks like superposition, heaven benchmark or games. i personally use heaven benchmark only and it quickly gives idea if the oc is stable or not. not rlly needed for further testing, maybe play some hard game like mass effect andromeda for 30 mins or so, if runs good no artifacting, no crashing then i personally declare the oc to be stable.


Perfect, any suggestions on the Memory side of things Risotto? This card does not seem to want to cooperate with any OC beyond it's standard OC of 2000. Well, let me rephrase that, it can OC but not without errors.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Perfect, any suggestions on the Memory side of things Risotto? This card does not seem to want to cooperate with any OC beyond it's standard OC of 2000. Well, let me rephrase that, it can OC but not without errors.


i know what u feel. I have a card that doesnt like memory oc as well, even 2005 gives errors







idk.. your last chance is to try out all the timings in first post, if it doesnt work, still errors then nothing u can do. I'm in same situation like u


----------



## Jestercore

It's better to adjust voltage by 6.25mv step


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Nolive, do you get high usage if you use a 580 bios? The intermediate memory clock let's the vcore stay around 0:8v, where 2000 forces 1v. You can try seeing vmem in watt man to 950 or 900mv and that will reduce power usage.
> 
> It's really stupid how amd sites multi mon. 7950 had the same problem. On the 7950, I was able to mod the bios to not enforce full voltage on memory clock. Rx is different with voltage controls.
> 
> Make sure all your monitors have the same exact refresh rate and resolution too, another amd annoyance.


thanks, I was planning to troubleshoot with a 580 bios indeed. Had tested few weeks back with what was available on TUP VGA collection list and reported my findings on thsi thread, but now I am focusing on that one https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191452/191452

it doesnt throttle like other 580Bios were showing and the highest OC I have achieved without crash in heaven benchmark or project cars run is 1450Mhzcore/2125memory which I am happy with

reminder my 480 original Bios could OC memory up to 2250 but with the 580 Bios,I am getting memory errors with anything beyond that 2125Mhz memory clock.

I will try to play with Voltage a bit more to see if there is room for improvement though.

I need to look more carefully at collected data logging but it seems clock for clock, the 480Bios was drawing less power than the 580 one.

also I could undervolt my card with the 480 quite low (1,025V core for 1330Mhz core/2000Mhz memory) but it looks like the 580 Bios dont allow me to go that low, it would crash if any voltage is reaching below 1,05V

things for thoughts


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I need to look more carefully at collected data logging but it seems clock for clock, the 480Bios was drawing less power than the 580 one.


My rx480 bios was maxing out without throttle in 3dmark around 150 watts(very low and did not correlate with my testing using a DC clamp on ammeter on the PCI-e power connector +12v). Meanwhile, the bios I run now says 175w which is closer to the ammeter testing (can only guess the pci-e slot power use). Some of the 580 bioses like the msi gamingx were saying 225w. Same vcore, same clock. It's how they set up the current sensing on the cards. As my stock bios showed.. it was under measuring what was really going through. Some over measure it. It's all dependent on how they set up those shunts or whatever they use to read current in. I never saw this inconsistency between 7950 bioses though!


----------



## Jestercore

I've flashed custom bios and get "thread stuck in device driver" BSOD. DDU, driver reinstall, no luck. Still running fine with stock BIOS.
How to fight with this BSOD?


----------



## 4timepi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Try this fork of PBE
> 
> https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor
> 
> If it works for you, too, maybe we can get @generaleramon to add it to the OP. I've posted it a few times now because whatever one people are getting doesn't seem to be compatible with 580 BIOSes or ones that support multiple types of memory.
> 
> EDIT: Oh nvm it is in the OP I guess...just it's clumped in with 4 other ones with no description on which one is best for what reason.


Yes, that one worked! Great thanks!
And the last question. To work on 1900 strap I used 1900 strap from stock VBIOS against webtool from your link. Then I past result into 2000 strap. Correct?
As I said before it's working on 1900 and on 1750 it is unstable. Please tell me how to try for example 1800 strap? I don't have anything between 1750 and 1900 in PBE.

1750
1900
2000


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> My rx480 bios was maxing out without throttle in 3dmark around 150 watts(very low and did not correlate with my testing using a DC clamp on ammeter on the PCI-e power connector +12v). Meanwhile, the bios I run now says 175w which is closer to the ammeter testing (can only guess the pci-e slot power use). Some of the 580 bioses like the msi gamingx were saying 225w. Same vcore, same clock. It's how they set up the current sensing on the cards. As my stock bios showed.. it was under measuring what was really going through. Some over measure it. It's all dependent on how they set up those shunts or whatever they use to read current in. I never saw this inconsistency between 7950 bioses though!


thanks but then thats a bit scary for me since I am planning to move to Crossfire sometime next year with a proper ATX build instead of the mini ITX I am running and I dont want to buy another PSU (600W gold rated on hands)
I dont have a DC clamp handy but I might invest in one

all these testing I am doing are not about performance only since my card is a very good OCer and "undervolter" with both 480 and 580 bios but also power consumption/heat/noise so that is important to collect correct data not only relative 480vs580 but also absolute Watt figures

I am going to compare Power readings in both TRIXX and HWINFO, can you share which software tool you are using to make your statement?


----------



## sullivan59

Hello,
I have the same problem with MSI rx480 gaming x 4G.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4timepi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Try this fork of PBE
> 
> https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor
> 
> If it works for you, too, maybe we can get @generaleramon to add it to the OP. I've posted it a few times now because whatever one people are getting doesn't seem to be compatible with 580 BIOSes or ones that support multiple types of memory.
> 
> EDIT: Oh nvm it is in the OP I guess...just it's clumped in with 4 other ones with no description on which one is best for what reason.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, that one worked! Great thanks!
> And the last question. To work on 1900 strap I used 1900 strap from stock VBIOS against webtool from your link. Then I past result into 2000 strap. Correct?
> As I said before it's working on 1900 and on 1750 it is unstable. Please tell me how to try for example 1800 strap? I don't have anything between 1750 and 1900 in PBE.
> 
> 1750
> 1900
> 2000
Click to expand...

If you don't have an 1800 strap then there's no way to try it unless you could make your own (or find one that someone else has made somewhere), but that could be a complex and time consuming process. When @The Stilt made custom 1250 straps for Hynix and Elpida back in the day he said it took about 40 hours of work for each one and that was with custom tools and pro knowledge.

What you could do is try the modded 1750 strap, but bring the clock speed down to where it is stable and see what sort of performance you get. If you only have to drop 50 MHz (just making up a number here) it might be worth it for the reduced latency. If you have to drop, say, 150+MHz (again just throwing out a number here) you might end up with reduced mining speed.

Only way to know is to try it out.


----------



## sullivan59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sullivan59*
> 
> Hello,
> I have the same problem with MSI rx480 gaming x 4G.


----------



## sullivan59

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I've flashed custom bios and get "thread stuck in device driver" BSOD. DDU, driver reinstall, no luck. Still running fine with stock BIOS.
> How to fight with this BSOD?


Hello,
Il have the same problem with MSI RX480 Gaming X 4G


----------



## robnitro

Noliv@nolive721
Hwinfo64 and afterburner.

If you try the clamp on dc ammeter, be sure just to do the yellow +12 wires only. If you do black - and +12 you will see close to zero amps.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I've flashed custom bios and get "thread stuck in device driver" BSOD. DDU, driver reinstall, no luck. Still running fine with stock BIOS.
> How to fight with this BSOD?


i used to have this bsod on stock bios too. i think its related to unstable oc. if youre trying to flash rx580 bios then put in the voltages manually.


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> i used to have this bsod on stock bios too. i think its related to unstable oc. if youre trying to flash rx580 bios then put in the voltages manually.


this bios already modded with stock voltages and clocks, so it's something different


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> this bios already modded with stock voltages and clocks, so it's something different


what card


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> what card


http://www.overclock.net/t/1629717/mod-sapphire-rx-480-nitro-oc-to-sapphire-rx-580-pulse
Everythig explained in this thread. I have Nitro+ 480 8GB 1342mhz


----------



## tiosss

Well I'm testing this configuration for now with no problems I'm running 1650/2000 and 1750/2250 belts with a small increase in the voltage of the memories from 1000 to 1050 I would like to know if there is any risk with this increase since I have no way to test the Temperature of chips


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Well I'm testing this configuration for now with no problems I'm running 1650/2000 and 1750/2250 belts with a small increase in the voltage of the memories from 1000 to 1050 I would like to know if there is any risk with this increase since I have no way to test the Temperature of chips


idk atleast on samsung theres no difference 900mv 950mv 1000mv 1050mv nothing. i run 1050mv right now and not different from previous 1000mv


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> idk atleast on samsung theres no difference 900mv 950mv 1000mv 1050mv nothing. i run 1050mv right now and not different from previous 1000mv


Ok thanks I'll keep trying to reach 250gb / s


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Ok thanks I'll keep trying to reach 250gb / s


but why not send card back and get one with Samsung memory ?


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> but why not send card back and get one with Samsung memory ?


Is that as I know the next one I buy will come with samsung ??? It's not a lottery ??? And I'm not going to know if I'm going to play a gpu that reaches 1540 for benchmarks, it's a whole theme.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Is that as I know the next one I buy will come with samsung ??? It's not a lottery ??? And I'm not going to know if I'm going to play a gpu that reaches 1540 for benchmarks, it's a whole theme.


if youre satisfied then dont return yeah its too much risk maybe you get **** card that cant oc core too good so just keep


----------



## robnitro

Tio@tiosss Tioss, don't bother, you have a good core, memory is good I see in your last bench 225. For 5-10% memory you can lose 5-10% core oc if replacement sucks

Unless you're a miner but I'm not sure you would be running high core then!


----------



## Ansau

After many hours I finally got some pretty good timings. They are based on 1625MHz strap timings that allowed me to do 2125MHz without errors, so I kept it that way. They aren't completely error free, but it's still pretty low, about 150 errors after 30min playing FH3 with 4.3-4.4GB of vram used.

555000000000000022CC1C00CE5D5B42C0570F15B08C2408006006000B031420FA8900A003000000180F2F39A42A3517

TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=23 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=66 Pad0=0
TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=18 TRFC=130 Pad0=0
PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
ACTRD=24 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57
RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23

Performance is very good, consistent 240GB/s at OCLMembench and 4700 Graphic Time Spy at just 1420MHz core clock.


Here there is all the process I went through:


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *robnitro*
> 
> Tio@tiosss Tioss, don't bother, you have a good core, memory is good I see in your last bench 225. For 5-10% memory you can lose 5-10% core oc if replacement sucks
> 
> Unless you're a miner but I'm not sure you would be running high core then!


Hi, I have noticed that the core is more unstable to more bandwidth in the memories, the maximum stable is 2125 @ 211gb / s,.
2250 @ 225gb / s is very unstable.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> After many hours I finally got some pretty good timings. They are based on 1625MHz strap timings that allowed me to do 2125MHz without errors, so I kept it that way. They aren't completely error free, but it's still pretty low, about 150 errors after 30min playing FH3 with 4.3-4.4GB of vram used.
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE5D5B42C0570F15B08C2408006006000B031420FA8900A003000000180F2F39A42A3517
> 
> TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=23 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=66 Pad0=0
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=18 TRFC=130 Pad0=0
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> ACTRD=24 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57
> RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23
> 
> Performance is very good, consistent 240GB/s at OCLMembench and 4700 Graphic Time Spy at just 1420MHz core clock.
> 
> 
> Here there is all the process I went through:


Congratulations what a great work. I wonder if I could interact with the strap of 1,500 for 2000 ??? I'm 1,650 now and totally stable with 205gb / s


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> After many hours I finally got some pretty good timings. They are based on 1625MHz strap timings that allowed me to do 2125MHz without errors, so I kept it that way. They aren't completely error free, but it's still pretty low, about 150 errors after 30min playing FH3 with 4.3-4.4GB of vram used.
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE5D5B42C0570F15B08C2408006006000B031420FA8900A003000000180F2F39A42A3517
> 
> TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=23 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=66 Pad0=0
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=18 TRFC=130 Pad0=0
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> ACTRD=24 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57
> RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23
> 
> Performance is very good, consistent 240GB/s at OCLMembench and 4700 Graphic Time Spy at just 1420MHz core clock.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here there is all the process I went through:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


+REP! It's good to see people making and posting new straps. btw what RAM ICs are these timings for? Err..nvm I see Samsung in GPU-Z


----------



## Huntcraft

Is there a table and explanation of the core voltage? Id like to add voltage but i cant find any information sifting through the pages on this lol


----------



## SAMiN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> After many hours I finally got some pretty good timings. They are based on 1625MHz strap timings that allowed me to do 2125MHz without errors, so I kept it that way. They aren't completely error free, but it's still pretty low, about 150 errors after 30min playing FH3 with 4.3-4.4GB of vram used.
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE5D5B42C0570F15B08C2408006006000B031420FA8900A003000000180F2F39A42A3517
> 
> TRCDW=14 TRCDWA=14 TRCDR=23 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=66 Pad0=0
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=15 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> TRP_WRA=48 TRP_RDA=25 TRP=18 TRFC=130 Pad0=0
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> ACTRD=24 ACTWR=15 RASMACTRD=47 RASMACTWR=57
> RAS2RAS=164 RP=42 WRPLUSRP=53 BUS_TURN=23
> 
> Performance is very good, consistent 240GB/s at OCLMembench and 4700 Graphic Time Spy at just 1420MHz core clock.
> 
> 
> Here there is all the process I went through:


Can you please share a BIOS dump from your current setting?


----------



## hellm

more 480->580 conversion bios files:

IR3567B + Micron 8GB:

580_micron_1750.zip 108k .zip file

IR3567B + Hynix 8GB:

580_hynix.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> more 480->580 conversion bios files:
> 
> IR3567B + Micron 8GB:
> 
> 580_micron_1750.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> IR3567B + Hynix 8GB:
> 
> 580_hynix.zip 108k .zip file


At least say which 580 bios you used as base (+ link), what mods you have did and for which cards these bios are meant for.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> At least say which 580 bios you used as base (+ link), what mods you have did and for which cards these bios are meant for.


yes, i should have been a little more precise.









I used the Gigabyte Aorus bios, it has the exact same settings for the ir3567b as the reference 480. No other bios now available on tpu does.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591

i only changed vram support. And 1000mV for IMC.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> After many hours I finally got some pretty good timings. They are based on 1625MHz strap timings that allowed me to do 2125MHz without errors, so I kept it that way. They aren't completely error free, but it's still pretty low, about 150 errors after 30min playing FH3 with 4.3-4.4GB of vram used.
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00CE5D5B42C0570F15B08C2408006006000B031420FA8900A003000000180F2F39A42A3517


Hey, looks like you got some good Ram chips there. I already get artifacts using the straps @stock 2000Mhz in Heaven LUL. RX480 Strix.


----------



## imransyafi

How do you add 50mv through BIOS?


----------



## okt1

Who has UberMix v2.3 timings? I can't find it....

Latest Ubermix is unstable for 480x mining.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imransyafi*
> 
> How do you add 50mv through BIOS?


You can add it with PBE, but you must stay within the Vmax value (usually 1150 or 1175 for an RX 480, 1200 for rx 580, see your wattman max value). If you want to exceed that you have some solutions:

Raising Vmax manually with HxD (hexedit) (I still didn't had time to read how to do that)
If your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (because I do not how is don with other controller), you can tweak the voltage offset manually with HxD (hexedit) (register 8D, set it to 08 to obtain 50 mV), but only if you bios have a voltage offset field
If your bios does not have a voltage offset field you could add it manually with HxD (hexedit), but this would also mean changing table lengths
.... sooo what do you want to do







?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *okt1*
> 
> Who has UberMix v2.3 timings? I can't find it....
> 
> Latest Ubermix is unstable for 480x mining.


777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imransyafi*
> 
> How do you add 50mv through BIOS?


polaris bios editor. if you see in the table like 65288 then you have to figure out how much is your stable volt because the 65288 is auto boosting volt, it chooses volt automatically. use smth like hwinfo. see how much volt you use with OSD(onscreen display) and change the 65288 to the volt. example, osd shows steady use like 1.16v it means 1160. so you put 1160 into the table. thats it


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You can add it with PBE, but you must stay within the Vmax value (usually 1150 or 1175 for an RX 480, 1200 for rx 580, see your wattman max value). If you want to exceed that you have some solutions:
> 
> Raising Vmax manually with HxD (hexedit) (I still didn't had time to read how to do that)
> If your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (because I do not how is don with other controller), you can tweak the voltage offset manually with HxD (hexedit) (register 8D, set it to 08 to obtain 50 mV), but only if you bios have a voltage offset field
> If your bios does not have a voltage offset field you could add it manually with HxD (hexedit), but this would also mean changing table lengths
> .... sooo what do you want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


its too complicated idk what the fuc are you trying to do its not that hard you dont have to hexedit nothing just in polaris bios editor change 1 field lol


----------



## bardacuda

He's saying you _may_ have to do that if +50mV puts you above Vmax is all.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imransyafi*
> 
> How do you add 50mv through BIOS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> polaris bios editor. if you see in the table like 65288 then you have to figure out how much is your stable volt because the 65288 is auto boosting volt, it chooses volt automatically. use smth like hwinfo. see how much volt you use with OSD(onscreen display) and change the 65288 to the volt. example, osd shows steady use like 1.16v it means 1160. so you put 1160 into the table. thats it


No. 65288, and all the others number, are not a key for "auto", they are actually pointers (that's way there is a fixed difference between them) to other region of the bios. To know which voltages they represent simply go in WattMan and toggle "Voltage Control" from "Automatic" to "Manual", you'll see the mV for each clock step.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> its too complicated idk what the fuc are you trying to do its not that hard you dont have to hexedit nothing just in polaris bios editor change 1 field lol


As bardacuda said
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> He's saying you _may_ have to do that if +50mV puts you above Vmax is all.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> No. 65288, and all the others number, are not a key for "auto", they are actually pointers (that's way there is a fixed difference between them) to other region of the bios. To know which voltages they represent simply go in WattMan and toggle "Voltage Control" from "Automatic" to "Manual", you'll see the mV for each clock step.


i had rx480 bios on 65288. it showed me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> No. 65288, and all the others number, are not a key for "auto", they are actually pointers (that's way there is a fixed difference between them) to other region of the bios. To know which voltages they represent simply go in WattMan and toggle "Voltage Control" from "Automatic" to "Manual", you'll see the mV for each clock step.
> 
> As bardacuda said


then explain rx580 bios 65288 on rx480 voltage not messed with in windows, just 65288 on last core step and in heaven it boosts itself to 1.19v beyond whats stable for 1370.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> i had rx480 bios on 65288. it showed me


It shows 65288 because it's a pointer to a region where the actual voltage is. Simpler roule: If PBE shows values like > 65xxx that's a pointer! if PBE shows something like 1300 or less that's the actual voltage (without considering things like Voltage Offset). To read that voltages from windows you can really simply open WattMan and toggle "Voltage Control" from "Automatic" to "Manual" (you'll see the mV for each clock step).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> then explain rx580 bios 65288 on rx480 voltage not messed with in windows, just 65288 on last core step and in heaven it boosts itself to 1.19v beyond whats stable for 1370.


That's happen because things like voltage offset, load line compensation, voltage spikes do actually exists.

For example an RX 480 Nitro+ OC have a Vmax of 1150 mV, the last clock step is 1342 MHz at 1150 mV... but if you use HWiNFO (or things like that) you'll see 1175 mV... because that card has a native Voltage Offset of + 25 mV.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> more 480->580 conversion bios files:
> 
> IR3567B + Micron 8GB:
> 
> 580_micron_1750.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> IR3567B + Hynix 8GB:
> 
> 580_hynix.zip 108k .zip file


What bandwidth do you get with the hynix and these straps


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> What bandwidth do you get with the hynix and these straps


i didn't change timings, came from a pulse bios.


----------



## Hwgeek

`Any IR3567B + Hynix 4GB?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> `Any IR3567B + Hynix 4GB?


I have one - Sapphire 470 Nitro+. Why?


----------



## Hwgeek

This what I got too ;-), this is why I am asking for RX 580 model with IR3567B + Hynix 4GB.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> i had rx480 bios on 65288. it showed me
> then explain rx580 bios 65288 on rx480 voltage not messed with in windows, just 65288 on last core step and in heaven it boosts itself to 1.19v beyond whats stable for 1370.


I can confirm this and it annoys me @Strix480 8GB. And it varies from OC tool to tool (latest versions). If I don't set any offset the max Vcore is locked in IDLE @ 1.2V @whatever core clock is se in the Bios.But when I run Heaven it fluctuates between 1.16 to 1.9x ?

If I then set a +20 to 50mV "Offset" in Afterburner it doesen't do anything. However, in Sapphire Strix it boosts randomly to 1.23-1.125

All voltages have been recored with latest version of GPU-Z. So are these programs not capable of tweaking 5xx series yet or is it just random?


----------



## wolf9466

Dude - the 5xx series has a new VRM (at least my MSI Gaming X 580 8G does) - I think I posted this before, but I had to add support for a whole new chip to my personal tools to control it. It'll probably be some time before Trixx can do it.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes, i should have been a little more precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Gigabyte Aorus bios, it has the exact same settings for the ir3567b as the reference 480. No other bios now available on tpu does.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
> 
> i only changed vram support. And 1000mV for IMC.


Whats this app you used to see these values?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You can add it with PBE, but you must stay within the Vmax value (usually 1150 or 1175 for an RX 480, 1200 for rx 580, see your wattman max value). If you want to exceed that you have some solutions:
> 
> Raising Vmax manually with HxD (hexedit) (I still didn't had time to read how to do that)
> If your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (because I do not how is don with other controller), you can tweak the voltage offset manually with HxD (hexedit) (register 8D, set it to 08 to obtain 50 mV), but only if you bios have a voltage offset field
> If your bios does not have a voltage offset field you could add it manually with HxD (hexedit), but this would also mean changing table lengths
> .... sooo what do you want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


I may be interested with my reference rx 480 8gb from visiontek. Does reference have an offset location?

When you say 50mv, does mean 50mv to core or 50mv+ to usVddcOffset? since they are different but usVddcOffset helps overclocks quite a lot as well.

Thanks

Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes, i should have been a little more precise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Gigabyte Aorus bios, it has the exact same settings for the ir3567b as the reference 480. No other bios now available on tpu does.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
> 
> i only changed vram support. And 1000mV for IMC.
> 
> 
> 
> Whats this app you used to see these values?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You can add it with PBE, but you must stay within the Vmax value (usually 1150 or 1175 for an RX 480, 1200 for rx 580, see your wattman max value). If you want to exceed that you have some solutions:
> 
> Raising Vmax manually with HxD (hexedit) (I still didn't had time to read how to do that)
> If your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (because I do not how is don with other controller), you can tweak the voltage offset manually with HxD (hexedit) (register 8D, set it to 08 to obtain 50 mV), but only if you bios have a voltage offset field
> If your bios does not have a voltage offset field you could add it manually with HxD (hexedit), but this would also mean changing table lengths
> .... sooo what do you want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I may be interested with my reference rx 480 8gb from visiontek. Does reference have an offset location?
> 
> When you say 50mv, does mean 50mv to core or 50mv+ to usVddcOffset? since they are different but usVddcOffset helps overclocks quite a lot as well.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file
Click to expand...

Don't wanna toot my own horn too loudly, but... OhGodATool is perfect for modding VDDCI in the PowerPlay table!


----------



## EMYHC

Anyone run a ohGodatool software?i try to run in windows but nothing,is only for Linux?


----------



## Hwgeek

Did any 1 tried to flash rx480/580 8GB samsung to -Radeon™ Pro WX 7100?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188732/188732


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Anyone run a ohGodatool software?i try to run in windows but nothing,is only for Linux?


It's a linux tool for now because its main function was editing PowerPlay values live - using the pp_table sysfs entry provided by AMDGPU. I later added the ability to put these changes to a ROM instead, so since Windows doesn't have sysfs, it kinda seemed pointless.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Don't wanna toot my own horn too loudly, but... OhGodATool is perfect for modding VDDCI in the PowerPlay table!


Sorry master, I actually forgot to mention that xD


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Did any 1 tried to flash rx480/580 8GB samsung to -Radeon™ Pro WX 7100?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188732/188732


It has 4x DP port, no 4xx/5xx has the same config, it will make unusable all hdmi and dvi port for sure.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiN*
> 
> Can you please share a BIOS dump from your current setting?


I only changed default clocks, TDP values and timings, the rest is exactly the same as the stock NITRO bios.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Hey, looks like you got some good Ram chips there. I already get artifacts using the straps @stock 2000Mhz in Heaven LUL. RX480 Strix.


Each gpu will require its own timings since not all ggdr5 modules perform the same. If you want to get good optimized timings you'll have to figure them by your own. For example, latest uber v3.2 didn't work for me, got million of errors at idle. Since I've been messing with timings, I knew tCL was the culprit issue. Raise it 1 cycle more and went from million of errors to just a thousand per second.


----------



## Hwgeek

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> Did any 1 tried to flash rx480/580 8GB samsung to -Radeon™ Pro WX 7100?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188732/188732


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> It has 4x DP port, no 4xx/5xx has the same config, it will make unusable all hdmi and dvi port for sure.


I know that, but if it works its no problem using the DP .


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> I only changed default clocks, TDP values and timings, the rest is exactly the same as the stock NITRO bios.
> Each gpu will require its own timings since not all ggdr5 modules perform the same. If you want to get good optimized timings you'll have to figure them by your own. For example, latest uber v3.2 didn't work for me, got million of errors at idle. Since I've been messing with timings, I knew tCL was the culprit issue. Raise it 1 cycle more and went from million of errors to just a thousand per second.


i can run all timings. even uber v3.2, uber v3.1,uber v2.3, 1625, 1750 with stock 2000 and even your timings. with uber I cant oc at all tooooo many errors, like 5k at 2020 at the end of run, but with uber v2.3 seeing +15gb on stock memory. with your timings im able to push 2020 with no errors, but for some reason the bandwith is same 226 like uber v2.3 on stock, but fps loss is like 4. is this timings issue that im encountering on my xfx gtr or is it bad memory chip that doesnt like memory oc? thx.


----------



## mazedmarky

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> I only changed default clocks, TDP values and timings, the rest is exactly the same as the stock NITRO bios.
> Each gpu will require its own timings since not all ggdr5 modules perform the same. If you want to get good optimized timings you'll have to figure them by your own. For example, latest uber v3.2 didn't work for me, got million of errors at idle. Since I've been messing with timings, I knew tCL was the culprit issue. Raise it 1 cycle more and went from million of errors to just a thousand per second.


Yea that's interesting and makes sense.. I got no errors with v3.2 timings up to 2020Mhz I was just trying out your strap out of curiosity


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> ...
> [*] If your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (because I do not how is don with other controller), you can tweak the voltage offset manually with HxD (hexedit) (register 8D, set it to 08 to obtain 50 mV), but only if you bios have a voltage offset field
> ....


Hi

What table to use to modify register 8D.

Thanks


----------



## ducegt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hwgeek*
> 
> I know that, but if it works its no problem using the DP .


I tried flashing a R9 285 to the work station variant without success. I tried moving my memory table into it. Wouldn't post. Different architecture, but figured I'd share since not a common topic anymore.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Hi
> 
> What table to use to modify register 8D.
> 
> Thanks


What card do you have? Btw VoltageObjectInfo, but you need to modify an object inside that table


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> What card do you have? Btw VoltageObjectInfo, but you need to modify an object inside that table


Thanks for reply.

I was on your RX480 thread, downloaded your BIOS did a string find on it, saw position in Bios, atom read and found it.









My VOI does not have it but I match your VOI table with mine here it is



The Table looks OK for you? Did not flashed yet, still on HxD









My Original Card is an XFX RX480 XXX Reference (1288/2000), and I am working on a new BIOS (inspired by your work) for XFX RX480 XXX to XFX RX580 GTR DD (1366/2000) transformation. It is donne, but my card need more voltage than 1.2v for 1400+ speeds,


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> It's a linux tool for now because its main function was editing PowerPlay values live - using the pp_table sysfs entry provided by AMDGPU. I later added the ability to put these changes to a ROM instead, so since Windows doesn't have sysfs, it kinda seemed pointless.


HI, maybe you could use this PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable at windows registry: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> It's a linux tool for now because its main function was editing PowerPlay values live - using the pp_table sysfs entry provided by AMDGPU. I later added the ability to put these changes to a ROM instead, so since Windows doesn't have sysfs, it kinda seemed pointless.
> 
> 
> 
> HI, maybe you could use this PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable at windows registry: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978
Click to expand...

Thanks, I may look into that. Do you know of any SMC message that can get the firmware to stop locking the damned bus on certain GPUs?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Thanks, I may look into that. Do you know of any SMC message that can get the firmware to stop locking the damned bus on certain GPUs?


You're welcome, I have no idea about SMC messages.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Thanks, I may look into that. Do you know of any SMC message that can get the firmware to stop locking the damned bus on certain GPUs?
> 
> 
> 
> You're welcome, I have no idea about SMC messages.
Click to expand...

Dammit! I have two 580s that it does this to (oddly, both Gigabyte - the G1 Gaming 580 8G and the AORUS XT 580 8G), as well as both my Fury cards. I really need to explain that it needs to **** my bus.


----------



## chris89

Which drivers work best on all titles for crossfire 480's? I can only seem to get it to work on 3dmark... Otherwise crossfire isn't working on Tomb Raider 2013 and Fallout 4... on 17.1.2 that is... I'm gonna try the latest.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## Huntcraft

Ok i guess ill just ask like this.
There is an unlocked rx480 1.4v bios which i used to use all the time.

Is there an unlocked Rx 580 1.4v bios floating around anywhere? Or can we make one?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Ok i guess ill just ask like this.
> There is an unlocked rx480 1.4v bios which i used to use all the time.
> 
> Is there an unlocked Rx 580 1.4v bios floating around anywhere? Or can we make one?


by unlocked you mean unlocked power limit yes ? its same way like on rx480 on 580


----------



## Huntcraft

No i dont think so.
On the first page there is this bios on downloads section.

Unlocked BIOS for RX 480 (1.40 Volt, 225 W TDP)

http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149523486989815&key=942623bb56b8a57a0f6a6ac786049e96&libId=j2wg66mn0100pdnh000MAj47z1qtx&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1604567%2Fpolaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Foverclocking.guide%2Fdownload%2Famd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1604567%2Fpolaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx%2F3210&title=Polaris%20Bios%20Editing%20(%20RX5xx%20%2F%20RX4xx%20)&txt=Unlocked%20BIOS%20for%20RX%20480%20(1.40%20Volt%2C%20225%20W%20TDP)%3Cbr%3E%3Cbr%3E


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> No i dont think so.
> On the first page there is this bios on downloads section.
> 
> Unlocked BIOS for RX 480 (1.40 Volt, 225 W TDP)
> 
> http://redirect.viglink.com/?format=go&jsonp=vglnk_149523486989815&key=942623bb56b8a57a0f6a6ac786049e96&libId=j2wg66mn0100pdnh000MAj47z1qtx&loc=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1604567%2Fpolaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx&v=1&out=http%3A%2F%2Foverclocking.guide%2Fdownload%2Famd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios%2F&ref=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.overclock.net%2Ft%2F1604567%2Fpolaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx%2F3210&title=Polaris%20Bios%20Editing%20(%20RX5xx%20%2F%20RX4xx%20)&txt=Unlocked%20BIOS%20for%20RX%20480%20(1.40%20Volt%2C%20225%20W%20TDP)%3Cbr%3E%3Cbr%3E


what do you mean unlocked ? so you are able to put 1.4v in windows?


----------



## Huntcraft

Yeah. So if i open up afterburner with that 480 bios, and i slide the voltage slider all the way to the right, thats 1.4v.
It isnt like this obviously with stock rx 480 and rx 580 bios.
I have an xfx rx 580 gt-s 1425mhz card id like to enable this voltage for benchmarking purposes with and without water cooling ect ect. Basicially i want to max out voltages, current ect. Whatever the vrms can handle. Cooling wont be a problem.


----------



## chris89

In my experience the peak allowance of 1.25v on 65288 is not sustainable... The temperature is too high even up to 1,416Mhz to sustain 1.416mhz continuous isn't possible... VRM would hit 150C if let run even at 100% fan speed...

It may help just bump the usVddcOffset 50mv could helpful while remaining 65288 just for stability sake at 1,416mhz core clock.


----------



## Huntcraft

I know i sound like a total maniac for what im sking for but i promise I know whatim getting myself into.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Thanks for reply.
> 
> I was on your RX480 thread, downloaded your BIOS did a string find on it, saw position in Bios, atom read and found it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My VOI does not have it but I match your VOI table with mine here it is
> 
> 
> 
> The Table looks OK for you? Did not flashed yet, still on HxD
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My Original Card is an XFX RX480 XXX Reference (1288/2000), and I am working on a new BIOS (inspired by your work) for XFX RX480 XXX to XFX RX580 GTR DD (1366/2000) transformation. It is donne, but my card need more voltage than 1.2v for 1400+ speeds,


Flashed after update pointer to i2c and setting voltage offset to 0x02. It is working.









End code look like this:

Code:



Code:


6E 00 03 01 01 03 3A 00 08 96 10 00 00 00 00 00 
29 00 24 00 2B 00 2C 00 33 00 72 00 24 00 1C 00 
14 00 22 00 39 00 BE 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7E 00 
69 00 20 00 8D 00 00 00 22 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 
0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 
00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 
84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00 E8 03


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Flashed after update pointer to i2c and setting voltage offset to 0x02. It is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> End code look like this:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 6E 00 03 01 01 03 3A 00 08 96 10 00 00 00 00 00
> 29 00 24 00 2B 00 2C 00 33 00 72 00 24 00 1C 00
> 14 00 22 00 39 00 BE 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7E 00
> 69 00 20 00 8D 00 00 00 22 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07
> 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04
> 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00
> 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00 E8 03


Sorry I came home late, tomorrow I'll see your block, i've to much sleep missing and a bit of alcho actuallyl present. Does both cards have an IR3567B as controller? Remember that the voi table has this structure

Lentght 16 bit
RevTable 8bit
RevContent 8bit
VoltageObject1
VoltageObject2
....

Where each voltageobject is
VoltageType 8bit
VoltageMode 8bit
LenghtOFThisObjectFromTheStartOFThisObject (probably 16 bit, but i do not remember, 8 for sure)
Other data...

@aGeoM Seen now, seems ok
Table header 4 bytes (Table lenght 6E and table/content revision)
1st object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
1st object lenght 3A (from the beginning of the object header)
... data
2nd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
2nd object lenghto 0C (from the beginning of the object header)
... data
3rd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
3rd object lenght 24 (from the beginning of the object header)
... data


----------



## chris89

I'm not sure if these results are good or bad... I noticed a couple thousand point increase with manual fan control with Trixx...

Stock ellesmere vs 1407mhz core 2000mhz memory... I can't run hardly anymore than 2000mhz memory on crossfire. Though 1 card can do 2266mhz but more realistically 2188mhz. Normal? maybe idk

Reduced temperature limits though to 78C basically 78-83C. Over 109-95-100-something Celsius.


----------



## imransyafi

can you explain more on that Register 8D change to 08 thing? How do I know if my bios has a voltage offset field?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *imransyafi*
> 
> can you explain more on that Register 8D change to 08 thing? How do I know if my bios has a voltage offset field?



Find out if your GPU have an IR3567B voltage controller (i do not know if with other controllers this work, it "should" work with the whole IR356xB controller family and IR3570B)
Dump the VoltageObjectInfo table
It has this structure http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3230#post_26106935
The look for an object with voltage type 01 and voltage mode 03 (should be the first)
at the end (of that object, see it's lenght to know were) it should have an 8D 00 xx
xx is the value of the VoltageOffset

If your bios does not have that offset you can add it, but this change the object lenght, the table length and some tables offset.

How much did you know about this? If needed I'll do a guide on my threads (look in my froum sign)


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Sorry I came home late, tomorrow I'll see your block, i've to much sleep missing and a bit of alcho actuallyl present. Does both cards have an IR3567B as controller? Remember that the voi table has this structure
> 
> Lentght 16 bit
> RevTable 8bit
> RevContent 8bit
> VoltageObject1
> VoltageObject2
> ....
> 
> Where each voltageobject is
> VoltageType 8bit
> VoltageMode 8bit
> LenghtOFThisObjectFromTheStartOFThisObject (probably 16 bit, but i do not remember, 8 for sure)
> Other data...
> 
> @aGeoM Seen now, seems ok
> Table header 4 bytes (Table lenght 6E and table/content revision)
> 1st object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 1st object lenght 3A (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data
> 2nd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 2nd object lenghto 0C (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data
> 3rd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 3rd object lenght 24 (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data


Hi

Hope you enjoyed your code break last night.









Well I really don't know if XFX RX580 have IR3567B controller, the voltage object info table modded it is from my RX480 bios, been already injected with VRAM info into RX580 bios.
The video from @gupsterg help me, the difference is he added voltage offset after FF (end of i2c programming section) and your VOI had it before so I followed your table,

BIOS Mod is OK, I'm running it. Now I am trying to apply this modded rom to my RX580 BIOS.

Thanks


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Sorry I came home late, tomorrow I'll see your block, i've to much sleep missing and a bit of alcho actuallyl present. Does both cards have an IR3567B as controller? Remember that the voi table has this structure
> 
> Lentght 16 bit
> RevTable 8bit
> RevContent 8bit
> VoltageObject1
> VoltageObject2
> ....
> 
> Where each voltageobject is
> VoltageType 8bit
> VoltageMode 8bit
> LenghtOFThisObjectFromTheStartOFThisObject (probably 16 bit, but i do not remember, 8 for sure)
> Other data...
> 
> @aGeoM Seen now, seems ok
> Table header 4 bytes (Table lenght 6E and table/content revision)
> 1st object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 1st object lenght 3A (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data
> 2nd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 2nd object lenghto 0C (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data
> 3rd object - 2 bytes, VoltageType and VoltageMode
> 3rd object lenght 24 (from the beginning of the object header)
> ... data
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> 
> Hope you enjoyed your code break last night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I really don't know if XFX RX580 have IR3567B controller, the voltage object info table modded it is from my RX480 bios, been already injected with VRAM info into RX580 bios.
> The video from @gupsterg help me, the difference is he added voltage offset after FF (end of i2c programming section) and your VOI had it before so I followed your table,
> 
> BIOS Mod is OK, I'm running it. Now I am trying to apply this modded rom to my RX580 BIOS.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Going off of their track record with both the XFX RS RX 470 and 480, it's probably a cheapy NCP81022.


----------



## megax05

So there is no Samsung rx 580 4GB till now so we are out of luck .


----------



## milek7

As ATOMBIOS is just interpreted by driver, it is possible to modify it so instead of reading BIOS from card driver will read it from file. Thus flashing card is not necessary to change memory timings, etc.
I made simple patch for linux AMDGPU driver which reads bios from hardcoded path _/boot/atombios.rom_. Note that it will load bios from this file for all connected cards, so if you have more than one you will likely need to modify it to load separate bios for each card.

atombios_from_file.diff.zip 1k .zip file


----------



## hellm

i further tested the Gigabyte Aorus 580 bios for compatibility with the reference 480.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591


i used the info in this pic from Wimpzilla:
http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a7/a7c9c0f0_448228Untitled.jpeg
and of course:
https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WKZDKJlBvmRXwIKE5P-Shzu4iJ6YpuLRqYJr00gdeR0/edit
by gupsterg

only difference is the OVP threshold:
refernce 480: 72h -> 0111 0010
Aorus 580: 79h -> 0111 1001
and what bits0-4 mean, i didn't catch it. Should be negligible.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i further tested the Gigabyte Aorus 580 bios for compatibility with the reference 480.
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191591/191591
> 
> 
> i used the info in this pic from Wimpzilla:
> http://cdn.overclock.net/a/a7/a7c9c0f0_448228Untitled.jpeg
> and of course:
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1WKZDKJlBvmRXwIKE5P-Shzu4iJ6YpuLRqYJr00gdeR0/edit
> by gupsterg
> 
> only difference is the OVP threshold:
> refernce 480: 72h -> 0111 0010
> Aorus 580: 79h -> 0111 1001
> and what bits0-4 mean, i didn't catch it. Should be negligible.


I f you want you could force that register to another value, by following this (but instead of register 8D change register 33)


----------



## Vento041

I recompiled OhGodATool for windows (of course I kept only the support for ".rom" file based bios, and all the other "live" features should be disabled)

OhGodATool-win32.zip 163k .zip file


I did it in like 1 minutes, there could be bugs... even if I just removed some code and changed some "if". Sources included in the archive.

As always all credits goes to "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet (@wolf9466)"


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodATool for windows (of course I kept only the support for ".rom" file based bios, and all the other "live" features should be disabled)
> 
> OhGodATool-win32.zip 163k .zip file
> 
> 
> I did it in like 1 minutes, there could be bugs... even if I just removed some code and changed some "if". Sources included in the archive.
> 
> As always all credits goes to "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet (@wolf9466)"


Thanks! That was... quite an oversight. Oops.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I f you want you could force that register to another value, by following this (but instead of register 8D change register 33)


Fixed the register to 72h and "IMC" to 1000mV (changed the pointer not VDDC).

ref480-580.zip 108k .zip file

580 bios for the reference rx480. Identical VRM settings. Modifiable with PBE.
and yes, there is no driver patch required for a modded 580 bios.
big thx@Vento041


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Fixed the register to 72h and "IMC" to 1000mV (changed the pointer not VDDC).
> 
> ref480-580.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> 580 bios for the reference rx480. Identical VRM settings. Modifiable with PBE.
> and yes, there is no driver patch required for a modded 580 bios.
> big thx@vento041


Are you sure that you clean, completly the patch before installing the driver? (Directory windows/system32/drivers/folder__with_a_name_i_donotremember+"-patched", the same is also inside SysWOW64)


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Are you sure that you clean, completly the patch before installing the driver? (Directory windows/system32/drivers/folder__with_a_name_i_donotremember+"-patched", the same is also inside SysWOW64)


no patch. just the flash.








..but i did clean my sys after flashing from 480 to 580 with DDU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> HI, maybe you could use this PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable at windows registry: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978


@wolf9466
I know now that the registry binary PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable is nothing else than the PowerPlayInfo data table found in the Bios (ATOMBIOSReader).

Would be funny, if that would also work with other tables.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no patch. just the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but i did clean my sys after flashing from 480 to 580 with DDU.
> @wolf9466
> I know now that the registry binary PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable is nothing else than the PowerPlayInfo data table found in the Bios (ATOMBIOSReader).
> 
> Would be funny, if that would also work with other tables.


brooo what did u to with that bios ???







with all the previous bioses ive tested, even the slightest memory bump like 2000 to 2005 gives errors. with your bios, I am able to run 2030mhz and errors coming in one by one like 1 min apart and increased perfomance, not like 500k errors in first 10 seconds







same timings every setting on polaris bios editor same like ive been running for past 3 weeks but just put on your bios.







is it because you changed the memory controller pointer to 1000mv ?







idk but smth happened and im able to push 2030 now


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Fixed the register to 72h and "IMC" to 1000mV (changed the pointer not VDDC).
> 
> ref480-580.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> 580 bios for the reference rx480. Identical VRM settings. Modifiable with PBE.
> and yes, there is no driver patch required for a modded 580 bios.
> big thx@vento041


Do you copied the VRAM_info table from an rx480 bios or you kept the original 580?


----------



## Vento041

Guys, as some of you noticed the ram seems to be a "bit" more stable with an RX 580 bios (even when we copy more and more data from the original rx 480 bios data tables) sooooo.... Maybe, I'm just assuming, is something "code" related.

Most of the "Command Tables" (not "Data Tables") in the RX 5xx series bios are equals to the ones you find in the RX 4xx series bios, but some of them change (best way to notice: lenght), few of them caught my attention:

MemoryControllerInit, usually 010b long, 0113 inside a 580 bios
MemoryCleanUp, usually 00cf long, 00ce inside a 580 bios
ComputeMemoryEnginePLL, usually 017b long, 01af inside a 580 bios
DynamicMemorySettings, usually 0165 long, 0170 inside a 580 bios
...and some other... you got the idea
I focused only on memory related functions that changed in lenght respect to my RX 480 Nitro+ OC bios, and kept to be consistent between different 580 bios (I used bios from an RX 580 Sapphire Pulse, an RX 580 Sapphire Nitro+ Limited Edition, and an RX 580 HSI ICEQ X2 OC).

Since this is actual code and not simple data, we can't simply copy paste it in our RX 480 bios (ok "we can", but is really unsafe without even the idea of what we are copy-pasting).

Does anyone have some some clue on these? Should I give it a try with https://www.hex-rays.com/products/ida/? Does we even knows is this architecture is supported? Or even well documented...

The best way to tackle this should be to first identify an RX 580 that use the exact same PCB of an RX 480 so we can compare the two bios like if they were two version of the "same software".


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no patch. just the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but i did clean my sys after flashing from 480 to 580 with DDU.
> @wolf9466
> I know now that the registry binary PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable is nothing else than the PowerPlayInfo data table found in the Bios (ATOMBIOSReader).
> 
> Would be funny, if that would also work with other tables.


Yes, it's only powerplay table, like I said here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/90#post_25504298 before your explamation of the values on it, thanks it's very well explained.

The thing is that I think that OhGodATool is using the SMBus so the PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable can be used with it if i'm right. But maybe an app like RadeonMod could use it.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Yes, it's only powerplay table, like I said here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/90#post_25504298 before your explamation of the values on it, thanks it's very well explained.
> 
> The thing is that I think that OhGodATool is using the SMBus so the PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable can be used with it if i'm right. But maybe an app like RadeonMod could use it.


i only looked into it, because u told me about that reg key. So, u r welcome and thx back.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys, as some of you noticed the ram seems to be a "bit" more stable with an RX 580 bios (even when we copy more and more data from the original rx 480 bios data tables) sooooo.... Maybe, I'm just assuming, is something "code" related.
> 
> Most of the "Command Tables" (not "Data Tables") in the RX 5xx series bios are equals to the ones you find in the RX 4xx series bios, but some of them change (best way to notice: lenght), few of them caught my attention:
> 
> MemoryControllerInit, usually 010b long, 0113 inside a 580 bios
> MemoryCleanUp, usually 00cf long, 00ce inside a 580 bios
> ComputeMemoryEnginePLL, usually 017b long, 01af inside a 580 bios
> DynamicMemorySettings, usually 0165 long, 0170 inside a 580 bios
> ...and some other... you got the idea
> I focused only on memory related functions that changed in lenght respect to my RX 480 Nitro+ OC bios, and kept to be consistent between different 580 bios (I used bios from an RX 580 Sapphire Pulse, an RX 580 Sapphire Nitro+ Limited Edition, and an RX 580 HSI ICEQ X2 OC).
> 
> Since this is actual code and not simple data, we can't simply copy paste it in our RX 480 bios (ok "we can", but is really unsafe without even the idea of what we are copy-pasting).
> 
> Does anyone have some some clue on these? Should I give it a try with https://www.hex-rays.com/products/ida/? Does we even knows is this architecture is supported? Or even well documented...
> 
> The best way to tackle this should be to first identify an RX 580 that use the exact same PCB of an RX 480 so we can compare the two bios like if they were two version of the "same software".


i might have a clue for u, sapphire nitro without + (1306MHz GPU 1750Mhz Vram(??same samsung chips as ref?) and yes, 8GB Version!)
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082
appears that the Nitro without the "+" has probably (can't read it, but looks the same, phase count would fit, voitable fit) the same voltage controller as the 580 nitro+ does.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html
voltage object info table has same length, is almost the same. the difference between them is the same difference between other 480/580 voi-tables, like the gigabyte aorus und ref 480.

also, i experienced 0 Memerrors with same mem frequency as with the 480 bios. But, only 2605 in super position benchmark with the 580 bios, not 2610 points. and i ran the benchmark a few times, only +/- 1 point, so this has to be related.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> brooo what * did u to with that bios ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with all the previous bioses ive tested, even the slightest memory bump like 2000 to 2005 gives errors. with your bios, I am able to run 2030mhz and errors coming in one by one like 1 min apart and increased perfomance, not like 500k errors in first 10 seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> same timings every setting on polaris bios editor same like ive been running for past 3 weeks but just put on your bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it because you changed the memory controller pointer to 1000mv ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> idk but smth happened and im able to push 2030 now


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Do you copied the VRAM_info table from an rx480 bios or you kept the original 580?


No, i really just set the pointer to 1000mV for that "IMC" or "minimum-vcore" or whatever it is. And the Register 33h, overall i edited 2 bytes, no, 2 half bytes.








I used the Gigabyte Aourus 8GB "gaming" bios with 1365MHz. Would love to get my hands on the oc-version with 1380MHz.
i am happy to hear it's working fine. i might have to update it, after Vento041 teached me more about that "UEFI-thing".


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i only looked into it, because u told me about that reg key. So, u r welcome and thx back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have a clue for u, sapphire nitro without + (1306MHz GPU 1750Mhz Vram(??same samsung chips as ref?) and yes, 8GB Version!)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082
> appears that the Nitro without the "+" has probably (can't read it, but looks the same, phase count would fit, voitable fit) the same voltage controller as the 580 nitro+ does.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html
> voltage object info table has same length, is almost the same. the difference between them is the same difference between other 480/580 voi-tables, like the gigabyte aorus und ref 480.
> 
> also, i experienced 0 Memerrors with same mem frequency as with the 480 bios. But, only 2605 in super position benchmark with the 580 bios, not 2610 points. and i ran the benchmark a few times, only +/- 1 point, so this has to be related.
> 
> No, i really just set the pointer to 1000mV for that "IMC" or "minimum-vcore" or whatever it is. And the Register 33h, overall i edited 2 bytes, no, 2 half bytes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Gigabyte Aourus 8GB "gaming" bios with 1365MHz. Would love to get my hands on the oc-version with 1380MHz.
> i am happy to hear it's working fine. i might have to update it, after Vento041 teached me more about that "UEFI-thing".


You're welcome







. About the "IMC" or "minimum-vcore", in my r9 380 is the minimum-vcore for per dpm memory clock, in polaris I think it's working like that: http://www.overclock.net/t/1629717/mod-sapphire-rx-480-nitro-oc-to-sapphire-rx-580-pulse/10#post_26104362 , and that is better to change the pointer to the voltage instead the voltage, because it seems that is linked to one table named "MM dependency" that I don't know what it's doing.

*Edited:* OK I see that it's what you have doen. "just set the pointer to 1000mV for that "IMC" or "minimum-vcore"", sorry.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i only looked into it, because u told me about that reg key. So, u r welcome and thx back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have a clue for u, sapphire nitro without + (1306MHz GPU 1750Mhz Vram(??same samsung chips as ref?) and yes, 8GB Version!)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082
> appears that the Nitro without the "+" has probably (can't read it, but looks the same, phase count would fit, voitable fit) the same voltage controller as the 580 nitro+ does.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html
> voltage object info table has same length, is almost the same. the difference between them is the same difference between other 480/580 voi-tables, like the gigabyte aorus und ref 480.
> 
> also, i experienced 0 Memerrors with same mem frequency as with the 480 bios. But, only 2605 in super position benchmark with the 580 bios, not 2610 points. and i ran the benchmark a few times, only +/- 1 point, so this has to be related.
> 
> No, i really just set the pointer to 1000mV for that "IMC" or "minimum-vcore" or whatever it is. And the Register 33h, overall i edited 2 bytes, no, 2 half bytes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used the Gigabyte Aourus 8GB "gaming" bios with 1365MHz. Would love to get my hands on the oc-version with 1380MHz.
> i am happy to hear it's working fine. i might have to update it, after Vento041 teached me more about that "UEFI-thing".


whatever u did, do more







my card likes what you did. can you change the pointer to 1050mV and upload pls?







I want to test out if that helps me with memory oc because its insane. 3 weeks I was 100% sure bad memory chip or something, then you come out do something and I'm able to push my memory small amount but still with barely no errors and better perfomance


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> whatever u did, do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card likes what you did. can you change the pointer to 1050mV and upload pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to test out if that helps me with memory oc because its insane. 3 weeks I was 100% sure bad memory chip or something, then you come out do something and I'm able to push my memory small amount but still with barely no errors and better perfomance


For testing, try out the SoftPowerTable (as mynm mentioned). U can either delete it afterwards or uncheck "extend oc limits" in afterburner settings.
here is the key

SoftPowerPlayTable_580.zip 1k .zip file

it's from the bios i made, so u don't have to make your own. 1050mV whatsoever.

16 Voltages (0 to F) are found in the red marked section (see also link^^ from mynm). to change the pointer simply write the hex-value to the marked byte. every +1 gives +50mV, 0F is max with 1150mV (7e 04 -> 47e -> dec: 1150).
btw: clockrates gpu: violet, memclocks blue; you can pretty much go berserk on this SoftPowerPlayTable.








Apply with double click, reboot.

u can alos use the original Gigabyte Aorus 580 Bios, and set the Register 33 to 72 with VRMTool. I"C Settings are rebootable, as long your card is Nr 0000 in the registry and u don't cut off power. i think. well, i set 360kHz VRM switching frequency and it stays after reboot.

look for
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\
if there is more than a "0000" directory, u can fix it with DDU. Or forget about i2c, but u need to change the last digits in the reg-file i uploaded.


----------



## partiby

Send bios for RX580 4 gb power color red dragon


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> whatever u did, do more
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my card likes what you did. can you change the pointer to 1050mV and upload pls?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to test out if that helps me with memory oc because its insane. 3 weeks I was 100% sure bad memory chip or something, then you come out do something and I'm able to push my memory small amount but still with barely no errors and better perfomance


Do you see with the new "IMC" or "minimum-vcore" that for example when a game or a bench is on load or in the game menu when the memory is at the max clock, but the core clock could be at the dpm 0, if the voltage is 1v or it's the lower for the dpm 0?.

If you see this it is the "minimum-vcore". But if it's helping with the memory erros and you don't see that it's the "IMC" or VDDCI, or maybe the "minimum-vcore" is linked to the "IMC" or VDDCI.

To know if it's the "minimum-vcore" you could test to set the dpm 7 voltage below that and see if it's applied, or it's "minimum-vcore".

Edited: In my 380 the min vddc and the min vddci for the memory clocks are linked by an offset, so maybe it could be doing both things, increasing "IMC"/"VDDCI" and "minimum-vcore" to 1v. I know hot to change the offset if changin the offset you see the the lower dpm0 voltage and less error it wil be that if you whant I could test it whit your bios or say how it's done.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *partiby*
> 
> Send bios for RX580 4 gb power color red dragon


Send AMD bios source code, so I can create my own bios better


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no patch. just the flash.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but i did clean my sys after flashing from 480 to 580 with DDU.
> @wolf9466
> I know now that the registry binary PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable is nothing else than the PowerPlayInfo data table found in the Bios (ATOMBIOSReader).
> 
> Would be funny, if that would also work with other tables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it's only powerplay table, like I said here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/90#post_25504298 before your explamation of the values on it, thanks it's very well explained.
> 
> The thing is that I think that OhGodATool is using the SMBus so the PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable can be used with it if i'm right. But maybe an app like RadeonMod could use it.
Click to expand...

OhGodATool does NOT use SMBus - I wrote a tool doing this, and I wouldn't release something like that. xD


----------



## tiosss

This rx has no limits, I can still work on the memories.
1525 @ 225gb / s


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> OhGodATool does NOT use SMBus - I wrote a tool doing this, and I wouldn't release something like that. xD


OK









*Edited:* More things about the "IMC"/"VDDCI" and/or "minimum-vcore".

In Tonga GPUs the pointed value at the VDDC table is the min VDDCI for the memory dpm clock and the result off subtracting an offset (usVddgfxOffset) is the min VDDC for the memory dpm clock.

For example, in the image the pointed value for the DPM 3 clock is B6 03 = 950mv so it's de VDDCI, so if the offset is 0 the min VDDC is the same.

And if you whant to lower the min VDDC for the DPM3 memory clock to the DPM0 VDDC EE 02= 775 you have to subtract an -175-1= -176 offset ( is always the difference -1) so is an hex value of FF50 ( because the offset is a word) so you have to put a 50 FF.

You can see where is the offset here:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







It's a mess but it's working on Tonga GPUs.

Polaris users with and NCP81022 voltage controller can see the VDDCI with hwinfo64, so maybe some user with that voltage controller could see if this is working.


----------



## hellm

Since i did that pointer-thing to my bios and having 1000mV IMC/VDDCI now, my card goes like hell. Before that, 1420MHz wouldn't be 100% stable with 1200mV Vcore, it crashed. Now at 1440MHz a superposition benchmark possible.

I have to overclock with afterburner, though. with wattman i have this strange performance loss, i think someone figured already out the memory bandwith is cut down?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Since i did that pointer-thing to my bios and having 1000mV IMC/VDDCI now, my card goes like hell. Before that, 1420MHz wouldn't be 100% stable with 1200mV Vcore, it crashed. Now at 1440MHz a superposition benchmark possible.
> 
> I have to overclock with afterburner, though. with wattman i have this strange performance loss, i think someone figured already out the memory bandwith is cut down?


Do you see things like I have explained here?:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Do you see with the new "IMC" or "minimum-vcore" that for example when a game or a bench is on load or in the game menu when the memory is at the max clock, but the core clock could be at the dpm 0, if the voltage is 1v or it's the lower for the dpm 0?.
> 
> If you see this it is the "minimum-vcore". But if it's helping with the memory erros and you don't see that it's the "IMC" or VDDCI, or maybe the "minimum-vcore" is linked to the "IMC" or VDDCI.
> 
> To know if it's the "minimum-vcore" you could test to set the dpm 7 voltage below that and see if it's applied, or it's "minimum-vcore".
> 
> Edited: In my 380 the min vddc and the min vddci for the memory clocks are linked by an offset, so maybe it could be doing both things, increasing "IMC"/"VDDCI" and "minimum-vcore" to 1v. I know hot to change the offset if changin the offset you see the the lower dpm0 voltage and less error it wil be that if you whant I could test it whit your bios or say how it's done.


Because it could be the min VDDC and "IMC"/"VDDCI"

Could you test this to see if it's working?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited:* More things about the "IMC"/"VDDCI" and/or "minimum-vcore".
> 
> In Tonga GPUs the pointed value at the VDDC table is the min VDDCI for the memory dpm clock and the result off subtracting an offset (usVddgfxOffset) is the min VDDC for the memory dpm clock.
> 
> For example, in the image the pointed value for the DPM 3 clock is B6 03 = 950mv so it's de VDDCI, so if the offset is 0 the min VDDC is the same.
> 
> And if you whant to lower the min VDDC for the DPM3 memory clock to the DPM0 VDDC EE 02= 775 you have to subtract an -175-1= -176 offset ( is always the difference -1) so is an hex value of FF50 ( because the offset is a word) so you have to put a 50 FF.
> 
> You can see where is the offset here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mess but it's working on Tonga GPUs.
> 
> Polaris users with and NCP81022 voltage controller can see the VDDCI with hwinfo64, so maybe some user with that voltage controller could see if this is working.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Do you see things like I have explained here?:
> Because it could be the min VDDC and "IMC"/"VDDCI"
> 
> Could you test this to see if it's working?


yes i did read it. i'm just not sure what to call it now. that aux thing. i don't know.
if i have time, i look into it. should be testable with SoftPowerPlayTable.
But u hvae to esplain this 50 FF thing once more, i lost it after -176. And u want me lower the voltage for mem state 3 (or 2 from 0)?

@Vento041
i found someone who flashed the 580 Nitro+ 1411 bios on his 480 Nitro without the +. It doesn't work that good.
Anyway, the Pulse has 1:1 the PCB from that Nitro 480 without the +:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKN5ipwHjAo
480 Nitro 8GB:
http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes i did read it. i'm just not sure what to call it now. that aux thing. i don't know.
> if i have time, i look into it. should be testable with SoftPowerPlayTable.
> But u hvae to esplain this 50 FF thing once more, i lost it after -176. And u want me lower the voltage for mem state 3 (or 2 from 0)?
> 
> @Vento041
> i found someone who flashed the 580 Nitro+ 1411 bios on his 480 Nitro without the +. It doesn't work that good.
> Anyway, the Pulse has 1:1 the PCB from that Nitro 480 without the +:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKN5ipwHjAo
> 480 Nitro 8GB:
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082


OK, it's for mem state 3, the FF 50 is the offset -176, is a word (2 bytes) so to calculate it I'm using the windows calculator setting word instead the by default qword (I don't have studied this thigs, and maybe it can be confused, so that I have explined it, maybe you know it).

The offset is the pointed voltage for the dpm3 950mv - 775mv dpm0 voltage (it can be any voltage it's only and example)= -175mv -1 (is always -1 I don't know why) = -176 that is FF 50 so in the bios is 50 FF.

With it in my 380 I can set the min VDDCI and the min VDDC for the DPMs memory clock. In the example, if it's working, them should be 775mv for the VDDC and 950mv for VDDCI.

Hope this can help you.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> OK, it's for mem state 3, the FF 50 is the offset -176, is a word (2 bytes) so to calculate it I'm using the windows calculator setting word instead the by default qword (I don't have studied this thigs, and maybe it can be confused, so that I have explined it, maybe you know it).
> 
> The offset is the pointed voltage for the dpm3 950mv - 775mv dpm0 voltage (it can be any voltage it's only and example)= -175mv -1 (is always -1 I don't know why) = -176 that is FF 50 so in the bios is 50 FF.
> 
> With it in my 380 I can set the min VDDCI and the min VDDC for the DPMs memory clock. In the example, if it's working, them should be 775mv for the VDDC and 950mv for VDDCI.
> 
> Hope this can help you.


yes, always want more information. and it's not what i studied, too.









..so i might need some time. UEFI and subid/vendor stuff is also on my todo list for my "reference 580" rom.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes, always want more information. and it's not what i studied, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..so i might need some time. UEFI and subid/vendor stuff is also on my todo list for my "reference 580" rom.


Fell you bro xD

Btw I think that you probably gaved me my 25th rep, so thank you for the flame under my username


----------



## iakoboss7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i only looked into it, because u told me about that reg key. So, u r welcome and thx back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i might have a clue for u, sapphire nitro without + (1306MHz GPU 1750Mhz Vram(??same samsung chips as ref?) and yes, 8GB Version!)
> http://abload.de/image.php?img=20170325_105143voz67.jpg
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/190082/190082
> appears that the Nitro without the "+" has probably (can't read it, but looks the same, phase count would fit, voitable fit) the same voltage controller as the 580 nitro+ does.
> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-radeon-rx-580-review,5020-2.html
> voltage object info table has same length, is almost the same. the difference between them is the same difference between other 480/580 voi-tables, like the gigabyte aorus und ref 480.


actually it seems the 480 nitro @1306mhz pcb is EXACTLY THE SAME as the 570 PULSE https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/RX_570_Pulse/3.html
buildzoid (Actually Hardcore Overclocking) says 570 pulse has same pcb as 580 pulse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKN5ipwHjAo
(is this correct?).

soooo @1306 rx 480 nitro seems to have the same pcb as 580 Pulse, do you see an difference? do they have different vrm controllers OR any other part at all?
do they have different sizes on the "command tables" Vento041 mentioned?

supposedly they are the same (if you guys can verify this, i am a newb) can we (owners of the rx 480 nitro @1306mhz) flash the 580 Pulse bios 10000% safely? i wouldnt want to flash a bios that is based on a pcb with different componets (like memory vrm etc etc, you know better).

i would like that just to get the driver related performance "fixes" etc and the better multimedia power usage/curve, you know what i mean


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Fell you bro xD
> 
> Btw I think that you probably gaved me my 25th rep, so thank you for the flame under my username


you earned it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iakoboss7*
> 
> actually it seems the 480 nitro @1306mhz pcb is EXACTLY THE SAME as the 570 PULSE https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Sapphire/RX_570_Pulse/3.html
> buildzoid (Actually Hardcore Overclocking) says 570 pulse has same pcb as 580 pulse https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aKN5ipwHjAo
> (is this correct?).
> 
> soooo @1306 rx 480 nitro seems to have the same pcb as 580 Pulse, do you see an difference? do they have different vrm controllers OR any other part at all?
> do they have different sizes on the "command tables" Vento041 mentioned?
> 
> supposedly they are the same (if you guys can verify this, i am a newb) can we (owners of the rx 480 nitro @1306mhz) flash the 580 Pulse bios 10000% safely? i wouldnt want to flash a bios that is based on a pcb with different componets (like memory vrm etc etc, you know better).
> 
> i would like that just to get the driver related performance "fixes" etc and the better multimedia power usage/curve, you know what i mean


someone in a german forum who has the 480 nitro flashed a 580 nitro+ bios today; worked because has probably the same controller (3x2 phase instead of 4x1). There were some issues about throtteling, which is odd, because voltage info table is almost the same, and the controller can't even do i2c.

for the pulse bios, i think it's a no-brainer. i would watch all the monitoring stuff with afterburner and HWiNFO. if power draw and vrm-temp are the same, its good to go. still this we-don't-know-what-it-really-is-voltage from 950 to 1000mV for stability thing is under investigation. u can change that pointer to a higher voltage without a biosflash with a reg key, see few post above^^; or use wattman.

..oh you have to look if it supports your kind of memory. if u have micron chips, and not samsung (bios for the nitro 480 supports alos micron) u have to ask someone to fix that for u. for samsung and hynix, there is one at tpu:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191713/191713


----------



## iakoboss7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> for the pulse bios, i think it's a no-brainer. i would watch all the monitoring stuff with afterburner and HWiNFO. if power draw and vrm-temp are the same, its good to go. still this we-don't-know-what-it-really-is-voltage from 950 to 1000mV for stability thing is under investigation. u can change that pointer to a higher voltage without a biosflash with a reg key, see few post above^^; or use wattman.
> 
> ..oh you have to look if it supports your kind of memory. if u have micron chips, and not samsung (bios for the nitro 480 supports alos micron) u have to ask someone to fix that for u. for samsung and hynix, there is one at tpu:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191713/191713


firstly thank for your answer.

i want to play it safe and go with the pulse bios if its possible.
if i understand correctly, the rx 480 nitro @1306mhz has 950mV and the rx 580 Pulse has 1000mV (on the memory controller right?), or is it the opposite?

good news is i got Samsung memory, also this guy https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtKiNsPaGmo uploaded this picture http://muzeumpc.tanietransmisje.pl/muzeum/wp-content/uploads/2017/05/img074.jpg of a rx 580 Pulse 8gb, it seems the pcb is the exact same 100%









sad news is i cant find a pulse 580 8gb bios... i found those 3 that fit the specs, but all seem different from each other and i am at a loss...
a) https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191575/191575
b) https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191403/191403
c) https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191713/191713


----------



## jollysingle

Dear,
How can we know which area is the gpu voltage?
Regards,


----------



## sedd9118

hey dudes! new to the forum and wanted to get into overclocking my two giga byte rx 570's and rx 580. would anyone that loves geeking out mind helping walk me through it? they are on a mining rig.


----------



## ku4eto

I think you are in the wrong thread. This is for advanced type of overclocking.
For starters, you will be better only with overclocking via the Wattman.


----------



## Mhazz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> I think you are in the wrong thread. This is for advanced type of overclocking.
> For starters, you will be better only with overclocking via the Wattman.


Maybe not the wrong thread, there is a lot to learn about inside, but read it first before asking question is the best way to improve knowledge about OC and /or BIOS tweaking.


----------



## EMYHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodATool for windows (of course I kept only the support for ".rom" file based bios, and all the other "live" features should be disabled)
> 
> OhGodATool-win32.zip 163k .zip file
> 
> 
> I did it in like 1 minutes, there could be bugs... even if I just removed some code and changed some "if". Sources included in the archive.
> 
> As always all credits goes to "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet (@wolf9466)"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodATool for windows (of course I kept only the support for ".rom" file based bios, and all the other "live" features should be disabled)
> 
> OhGodATool-win32.zip 163k .zip file
> 
> 
> I did it in like 1 minutes, there could be bugs... even if I just removed some code and changed some "if". Sources included in the archive.
> 
> As always all credits goes to "OhGodACompany - @OhGodAGirl & OhGodAPet (@wolf9466)"


Hi @Vento041 can't run on my windows 10 64 bit....any solution?is only for 32 bit?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi @vento041 can't run on my windows 10 64 bit....any solution?is only for 32 bit?


you should be able to run it (since i have a 64 bit win too). Keep in mind, It's a cmd line tool.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi @Vento041 can't run on my windows 10 64 bit....any solution?is only for 32 bit?


You run it, by starting a CMD in the directory, and then typing ohgodatool, it will bring the commands. Same is with the Decode.


----------



## crazyxelite

hi just uploaded xfx rx580 8gb gtr-s black edition bios, in case someone wants it. *https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192188/192188*
i have terrible coil whine tho could someone unlock this bios? want to try push it to the limit to see if it goes away thanks


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> hi just upload xfx rx580 8gb gtr-s black edition bios, in case someone wants it. *https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192188/192188*
> i have terrible coil whine tho could someone unlock this bios? want to try push it to the limit to see if it goes away thanks


What do you mean by unlock? If is only a power limit, you could find a PCB review get the real limit that your card have and later on mod them with PBE (first post).


----------



## crazyxelite

I'm reply noobie at editing bios, I want to be able to push 1.4v on msi afterburner if that makes sense


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyxelite*
> 
> I'm reply noobie at editing bios, I want to be able to push 1.4v on msi afterburner if that makes sense


That could be unsafe, but if you really want to do it you must first edit your power limit (for sure, so you do not have to mess with that slider again) and probably add a VoltageOffset to your bios. What your current voltage limit (on wattman i mean)? should it be 1.200 if you have a 580 right?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm not sure if these results are good or bad... I noticed a couple thousand point increase with manual fan control with Trixx...
> 
> Stock ellesmere vs 1407mhz core 2000mhz memory... I can't run hardly anymore than 2000mhz memory on crossfire. Though 1 card can do 2266mhz but more realistically 2188mhz. Normal? maybe idk
> 
> Reduced temperature limits though to 78C basically 78-83C. Over 109-95-100-something Celsius.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hi chris. Do you know if it's doing thermal throttling?, 78º can be doin it if fan rpms are low at the beginning. Do you have tested the Standard Fan Control mode 00, instead of the advance mode 01? It could help with this type of things.

Could you test or do you have tested the IMC/vddci and/or min vccd for the memory clock like I said here?: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109969 to see if you see things like that http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109933 .
You know perfectly how the offset is working.


----------



## hellm

someone know how to change Subsystem Vendor ID?

i tried this:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2710#post_25199211

but there appears to be a problem with the 2xSSVID.. nowhere to be found. If i change only the SSVID, it doesn't work.


Spoiler: polaris ssvid


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> someone know how to change Subsystem Vendor ID?
> 
> i tried this:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2710#post_25199211
> 
> but there appears to be a problem with the 2xSSVID.. nowhere to be found. If i change only the SSVID, it doesn't work.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: polaris ssvid


It seems, that I've found the solution (maybe, still completly untested), the multiplication factor for the second "unknown" value is 40 (hex) not 2, and you have to add 22 (hex) to the result. In your example

Code:



Code:


00 14 58 * 40 = 05 16 00
05 16 00 + 22 = 05 16 22
05 16 22 little endian conversion = 22 16 05

Now you have to "remember" that you have multiplied by 40, and there's also that half-byte thing (read the spoiler)... so 22 16 05 becomes 22 16 45. This last step look more like "magic" than math... but it works so..



Spoiler: The logic process that I've done, with two more bios analyzed



I'll take your photo has example. As you guys can see F1 22 (little endian, hex = 22 F1) * 2 = E2 45 00 (little endian, hex = 45 E2). The 20 instead of 00 in the hex view comes from the fact that only the low-half of the byte is saved (so that 2 does not belong to our number)

The 58 14 (little endian, hex = 14 58) should be (5 bytes on the right) 22 16 05 (again in the hex you see 45 instead of 05 but that's the whole low-half byte again, forget about that 4), but 58 14 * 2 != 22 16 05 (all done in little edian)

My guess... probably the other value is not saved as the first one, probably (I repeat, it's only a guess)

58 14 * 4 = 60 15 ( that plus a strange shift can become 00 16 05, so "forget" about that 4 and also about that 22)

More assumption:

This also could explain the half-bye "to forget", since it could be the multiplier.

That new "way" to store the other value (the blue one in your pic) could be a problem with big numbers since they should overwrite the left most byte (in the example is the byte not set to 00 but with that specific value, 22)

The multiplier thing could also be useful to avoid this last issue, we could write simply "1", or keep the more common "2". That strange half-byte could also be a directive to "decode" how to read the data.

I did the math on my nitro bios and I got this ("->" means converted to Little Endian, base operations are performed with "usual" hex values).

Code:



Code:


VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
SubDevID E3 47 -> 47 E3
SubVenID 17 4B -> 4B 17

"Magic Values"

21 C6 8E -> 8E C6 21
45 D2 E2 -> E2 D2 45

E3 47 * 02 = 01 C6 8E -> 8E C6 01 (8E C6 _1)
17 4B * 04 = 00 5D 2C -> 2C 5D 00 (__ D2 _5)

It seems quite strange that lots of the original information is been dumped...

Same math can be found in the 580 Nitro+ Limited edition BIOS

Code:



Code:


VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
SubDevID 1D A2 -> A2 1D
SubVenID E3 66 -> 66 E3

"Magic Values"

21 C6 CC -> CC C6 21
47 68 A2 -> A2 68 47

E3 66 * 02 = 01 C6 CC -> CC C6 01 (CC C6 _1)
1D A2 * 04 = 00 76 88 -> 88 76 00 (__ 68 _7)

But it seems too strange that one whole byte (*A2* 68 47) has no purpose at all, maybe is calculated in some way.

Small update I redid all the math with 40 (hex) as multiplier instead of 4, the bit/byte alignment make much more sense now, but there is still no explanation for the "strange byte".

My 480 and 580 nitro limited example, updated with 40 as multiplier for SubDevID

Code:



Code:


17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0 -> C0 D2 05 (__ D2 _5)
1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80 -> 80 68 07 (__ 68 _7)

OK so it seems that there is a fixed 22 offset xD LOL Cracked in 20 minutes

So basically

Code:



Code:


17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0
05 D2 C0 + 00 00 22 = -> E2 D2 05 (E2 D2 _5)

1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80 
07 68 80 + 00 00 22 = 07 68 A2 -> A2 68 07 (A2 68 _7)


----------



## EMYHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> You run it, by starting a CMD in the directory, and then typing ohgodatool, it will bring the commands. Same is with the Decode.


Oook,so for example add +25 mv offset vddc: -f x.rom --core-vddc-off 25

Is correct?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Oook,so for example add +25 mv offset vddc: -f x.rom --core-vddc-off 25
> 
> Is correct?


I actually never used this tool I simply recompiled it.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> It seems, that I've found the solution (maybe, still completly untested), the multiplication factor for the second "unknown" value is 40 (hex) not 2, and you have to add 22 (hex) to the result. In your example
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00 14 58 * 40 = 05 16 00
> 05 16 00 + 22 = 05 16 22
> 05 16 22 little endian conversion = 22 16 05
> 
> Now you have to "remember" that you have multiplied by 40, and there's also that half-byte thing (read the spoiler)... so 22 16 05 becomes 22 16 45. This last step look more like "magic" than math... but it works so..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The logic process that I've done, with two more bios analyzed
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your photo has example. As you guys can see F1 22 (little endian, hex = 22 F1) * 2 = E2 45 00 (little endian, hex = 45 E2). The 20 instead of 00 in the hex view comes from the fact that only the low-half of the byte is saved (so that 2 does not belong to our number)
> 
> The 58 14 (little endian, hex = 14 58) should be (5 bytes on the right) 22 16 05 (again in the hex you see 45 instead of 05 but that's the whole low-half byte again, forget about that 4), but 58 14 * 2 != 22 16 05 (all done in little edian)
> 
> My guess... probably the other value is not saved as the first one, probably (I repeat, it's only a guess)
> 
> 58 14 * 4 = 60 15 ( that plus a strange shift can become 00 16 05, so "forget" about that 4 and also about that 22)
> 
> More assumption:
> 
> This also could explain the half-bye "to forget", since it could be the multiplier.
> 
> That new "way" to store the other value (the blue one in your pic) could be a problem with big numbers since they should overwrite the left most byte (in the example is the byte not set to 00 but with that specific value, 22)
> 
> The multiplier thing could also be useful to avoid this last issue, we could write simply "1", or keep the more common "2". That strange half-byte could also be a directive to "decode" how to read the data.
> 
> I did the math on my nitro bios and I got this ("->" means converted to Little Endian, base operations are performed with "usual" hex values).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
> DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
> SubDevID E3 47 -> 47 E3
> SubVenID 17 4B -> 4B 17
> 
> "Magic Values"
> 
> 21 C6 8E -> 8E C6 21
> 45 D2 E2 -> E2 D2 45
> 
> E3 47 * 02 = 01 C6 8E -> 8E C6 01 (8E C6 _1)
> 17 4B * 04 = 00 5D 2C -> 2C 5D 00 (__ D2 _5)
> 
> It seems quite strange that lots of the original information is been dumped...
> 
> Same math can be found in the 580 Nitro+ Limited edition BIOS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
> DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
> SubDevID 1D A2 -> A2 1D
> SubVenID E3 66 -> 66 E3
> 
> "Magic Values"
> 
> 21 C6 CC -> CC C6 21
> 47 68 A2 -> A2 68 47
> 
> E3 66 * 02 = 01 C6 CC -> CC C6 01 (CC C6 _1)
> 1D A2 * 04 = 00 76 88 -> 88 76 00 (__ 68 _7)
> 
> But it seems too strange that one whole byte (*A2* 68 47) has no purpose at all, maybe is calculated in some way.
> 
> Small update I redid all the math with 40 (hex) as multiplier instead of 4, the bit/byte alignment make much more sense now, but there is still no explanation for the "strange byte".
> 
> My 480 and 580 nitro limited example, updated with 40 as multiplier for SubDevID
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0 -> C0 D2 05 (__ D2 _5)
> 1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80 -> 80 68 07 (__ 68 _7)
> 
> OK so it seems that there is a fixed 22 offset xD LOL Cracked in 20 minutes
> 
> So basically
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0
> 05 D2 C0 + 00 00 22 = -> E2 D2 05 (E2 D2 _5)
> 
> 1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80
> 07 68 80 + 00 00 22 = 07 68 A2 -> A2 68 07 (A2 68 _7)


nice! i found out by myself comparing a few ssvid's:
xfx: 1682 => 1682h*4h = 5A08 => +2 = 5A0A => code found in bios: A2 A0 45
gigabyte: 1458 => *4 = 5160 => +2 = 5162 => code found in bios: 22 16 45
powercolor: 148C => *4 = 5230 => +2 = 5232 => code found in bios: 22 23 45
amd: 1002 => *4 = 4008 => +2 = 400A => code found in bios: A2 00 44

but *40h and +22h works too, i guess. That 2 can also be ignored i think.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> nice! i found out by myself comparing a few ssvid's:
> xfx: 1682 => 1682h*4h = 5A08 => +2 = 5A0A => code found in bios: A2 A0 45
> gigabyte: 1458 => *4 = 5160 => +2 = 5162 => code found in bios: 22 16 45
> powercolor: 148C => *4 = 5230 => +2 = 5232 => code found in bios: 22 23 45
> amd: 1002 => *4 = 4008 => +2 = 400A => code found in bios: A2 00 44
> 
> but *40h and +22h works too, i guess. That 2 can also be ignored i think.


I have to say tho, that my rx 480 has not been recognized as 580 when I did the trick. I kept the original 480 bios and simply changed the ids, windows boot but the card is stil recognized as 480... This does not happens if you use a real 580 bios, so i suppose the ssvid is also found somewhere else?

It would be nice to solve to implement this trick, since it appears that a 580 bios skip the check performed by the driver without the driver patch needed


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Oook,so for example add +25 mv offset vddc: -f x.rom --core-vddc-off 25
> 
> Is correct?


Ehh, dunno, didn't used it yet, but i presume so. Test it and see, maximum you can do is brick it for running the gpu at total of 25mV


----------



## hellm

yes device id and vendor id are the same.

1002 would be AMD for the vendor id
67DF would be the Polaris GPU, same for 480 and 580
(the PBE sometimes gives back the bytes before that, so u can brick your card with that)

the sub device id in a amd "marked" bios is 37b for the 480, and 36B for Fiji. Maybe 580 would be 38B?

or what exactly did u do?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes device id and vendor id are the same.
> 
> 1002 would be AMD for the vendor id
> 67DF would be the Polaris GPU, same for 480 and 580
> (the PBE sometimes gives back the bytes before that, so u can brick your card with that)
> 
> the sub device id in a amd "marked" bios is 37b for the 480, and 36B for Fiji. Maybe 580 would be 38B?
> 
> or what exactly did u do?


I changed VendorID, DeviceID, SubDevID and SubVenID + those " * 2" and " * 40 + 22" values.

What do you mean by "the sub device id in a amd "marked" bios is 37b for the 480, and 36B for Fiji. Maybe 580 would be 38B?"

My original sub dev id of the 480 is E347 and the 580 bios that is used had E366. Where did you get those 37b and 38B?


----------



## smoicol

Hi guys, I need to know how xfx guarantees in Europe on rx480, I changed heat pasta and broke the seals after 2 days of proper operation, black screen and blue screen restart.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Hi guys, I need to know how xfx guarantees in Europe on rx480, I changed heat pasta and broke the seals after 2 days of proper operation, black screen and blue screen restart.


So why didn't you ask them?


----------



## cybrnook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smoicol*
> 
> Hi guys, I need to know how xfx guarantees in Europe on rx480, I changed heat pasta and broke the seals after 2 days of proper operation, black screen and blue screen restart.


Problem may be the use of pasta as "TIM".


----------



## smoicol

I read on the xfx site and the warranty terms change from state to state


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> I changed VendorID, DeviceID, SubDevID and SubVenID + those " * 2" and " * 40 + 22" values.
> 
> What do you mean by "the sub device id in a amd "marked" bios is 37b for the 480, and 36B for Fiji. Maybe 580 would be 38B?"
> 
> My original sub dev id of the 480 is E347 and the 580 bios that is used had E366. Where did you get those 37b and 38B?


got those from bios files, there are a few with "amd" as vendor at tpu. where did you get yours?
and u made your 480 bios look like a 580, but that didn't work?

works totally fine with the 580 bios:


Spoiler: GPU-Z






YES! AMD/ATI!


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> got those from bios files, there are a few with "amd" as vendor at tpu. where did you get yours?
> and u made your 480 bios look like a 580, but that didn't work?
> 
> works totally fine with the 580 bios:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GPU-Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YES! AMD/ATI!


Yep I tried to make my custom nitro+ bios (link) looks like a nitro+ limited edition (link). But with no luck ...

this is the result:

NitroBCBv0.01FakeID-byVento.zip 256k .zip file


Just for fun I've also copied some other minor part, like build number, file name, bios version, etc... with no luck.


----------



## Jestercore

Oh, i'm ready to trade my soul for working 480->580 trick.
What about whole bios image size? Same as before?
Maybe control sums are blacklisted/whitelisted. Is there any hardcoded serial/part number or smth?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> Oh, i'm ready to trade my soul for working 480->580 trick.
> What about whole bios image size? Same as before?
> Maybe control sums are blacklisted/whitelisted. Is there any hardcoded serial/part number or smth?


Forgot to check bios image lenght (not the file lenght, the file is ok) but I used a trick to avoid steange table changes so that should be fine


----------



## hellm

here is a new version of my 580 bios for the 480 8GB reference card:

ref480-580.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


VRM-Register fixed, i²c-dump same as ref 480
changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
vendor is now AMD/ATI, all traces of Gigabyte gone; card name is now AMD-RX580-REF-8GB
fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
changed clockrate to 1340MHz "stock", all other values AMD stock
PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
thanx to everyone who made it possible!







would be a huge list.


----------



## kurtferro79

I have 460 nitro+ 4gb and i want flash with 560, someone have this bios already?


----------



## voidbringer

Having an issue with trying to modify my XFX RX 570 Bios. (Elpida) I've used Polaris 1.4 and Polaris 1.4.1 but both have different problems. I've done this before with other brands of cards, but not with an XFX or a 570

Polaris 1.4 shows odd numbers for memory timings.



Polaris 1.4.1 shows no numbers at all for memory timings



Any idea what the problem might be? Is the backed up bios bad? or is there something else I need to do?


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> here is a new version of my 580 bios for the 480 8GB reference card:
> 
> ref480-580.1.0005.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> VRM-Register fixed, i²c-dump same as ref 480
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> vendor is now AMD/ATI, all traces of Gigabyte gone; card name is now AMD-RX580-REF-8GB
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> changed clockrate to 1340MHz "stock", all other values AMD stock
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> thanx to everyone who made it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be a huge list.


Theoretically, should this BIOS work on most RX480's ?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sinsinger77*
> 
> Theoretically, should this BIOS work on most RX480's ?


it's tailored to the reference card. i would say on most rx480's it doesn't work.

if it is easy to adapt to your card, i see what i can do. and your card should have the ir3567B controller with i²c, you have to post the hex-dump. you can do that with vrmtool (read i2c device) or with afterburner (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaRpL0Jjz8).


----------



## DMatthewStewart

@generaleramon I think its finally time to flash this 480. Since you have the same xfx 8gb (Samsung) as me and have two BIOSs that work I think I can safely do this without ruining the card. Maybe. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kurtferro79*
> 
> I have 460 nitro+ 4gb and i want flash with 560, someone have this bios already?


There is no Nitro+ 460, only a normal Nitro. And not sure how compatible the Pulse is, since its single fan.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have the values with corrispective hex for VRM mhz freq?i want try to raise my VRM at maximum frequence,anyone can help me?


----------



## kurtferro79

Ok thanks, i wait if 560 nitro go out


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have the values with corrispective hex for VRM mhz freq?i want try to raise my VRM at maximum frequence,anyone can help me?


Hi

You need to edit register 22 (VOI table) 60h for 500 KHz, 40h for 750KHz, 30h for 1000KHz...


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have the values with corrispective hex for VRM mhz freq?i want try to raise my VRM at maximum frequence,anyone can help me?


Check your mosfets and voltage regulator capability before it.
IR3567B voltage regulator can go up to 2000
IR3553 mosfets 1000 max (sapphire nitro+ 480 8gb)


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,anyone have the values with corrispective hex for VRM mhz freq?i want try to raise my VRM at maximum frequence,anyone can help me?


Take a look at my BetterCostumBios mod for my RX 480 Nitro+ OC (see my forum sign), I basically made more room in my VOITable so I could make my first VOIObject bigger (The VOI Table is made of multiple VOI Objects) and after that i changed the 22 register value, and updated the offset of all the tables.

Look at the modded bios VOI Table and also at the original one (most updated silent bios for RX 480 Nitro+ OC).


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know if/ when AMD will release a Polaris 4GB Low Profile GPU?

MSI was said to have a 4GB RX 460 Low Profile but all I see is 2GB models.

Even a AMD RX 550 Low Profile 4GB sounds interesting. I'm rocking a AMD Radeon HD 5670 512MB at the moment in my HP SFF with Opteron 1389/ 8-16GB Ram.

Just need a Polaris GPU to polish this system off.


----------



## Tugrul512bit

When game neds 4GB graphics memory, it also needs RX470 at least. So 2GB is fine for RX550 card.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> It seems, that I've found the solution (maybe, still completly untested), the multiplication factor for the second "unknown" value is 40 (hex) not 2, and you have to add 22 (hex) to the result. In your example
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 00 14 58 * 40 = 05 16 00
> 05 16 00 + 22 = 05 16 22
> 05 16 22 little endian conversion = 22 16 05
> 
> Now you have to "remember" that you have multiplied by 40, and there's also that half-byte thing (read the spoiler)... so 22 16 05 becomes 22 16 45. This last step look more like "magic" than math... but it works so..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The logic process that I've done, with two more bios analyzed
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take your photo has example. As you guys can see F1 22 (little endian, hex = 22 F1) * 2 = E2 45 00 (little endian, hex = 45 E2). The 20 instead of 00 in the hex view comes from the fact that only the low-half of the byte is saved (so that 2 does not belong to our number)
> 
> The 58 14 (little endian, hex = 14 58) should be (5 bytes on the right) 22 16 05 (again in the hex you see 45 instead of 05 but that's the whole low-half byte again, forget about that 4), but 58 14 * 2 != 22 16 05 (all done in little edian)
> 
> My guess... probably the other value is not saved as the first one, probably (I repeat, it's only a guess)
> 
> 58 14 * 4 = 60 15 ( that plus a strange shift can become 00 16 05, so "forget" about that 4 and also about that 22)
> 
> More assumption:
> 
> This also could explain the half-bye "to forget", since it could be the multiplier.
> 
> That new "way" to store the other value (the blue one in your pic) could be a problem with big numbers since they should overwrite the left most byte (in the example is the byte not set to 00 but with that specific value, 22)
> 
> The multiplier thing could also be useful to avoid this last issue, we could write simply "1", or keep the more common "2". That strange half-byte could also be a directive to "decode" how to read the data.
> 
> I did the math on my nitro bios and I got this ("->" means converted to Little Endian, base operations are performed with "usual" hex values).
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
> DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
> SubDevID E3 47 -> 47 E3
> SubVenID 17 4B -> 4B 17
> 
> "Magic Values"
> 
> 21 C6 8E -> 8E C6 21
> 45 D2 E2 -> E2 D2 45
> 
> E3 47 * 02 = 01 C6 8E -> 8E C6 01 (8E C6 _1)
> 17 4B * 04 = 00 5D 2C -> 2C 5D 00 (__ D2 _5)
> 
> It seems quite strange that lots of the original information is been dumped...
> 
> Same math can be found in the 580 Nitro+ Limited edition BIOS
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> VendorID 10 02 -> 02 10
> DeviceID 67 DF -> DF 67
> SubDevID 1D A2 -> A2 1D
> SubVenID E3 66 -> 66 E3
> 
> "Magic Values"
> 
> 21 C6 CC -> CC C6 21
> 47 68 A2 -> A2 68 47
> 
> E3 66 * 02 = 01 C6 CC -> CC C6 01 (CC C6 _1)
> 1D A2 * 04 = 00 76 88 -> 88 76 00 (__ 68 _7)
> 
> But it seems too strange that one whole byte (*A2* 68 47) has no purpose at all, maybe is calculated in some way.
> 
> Small update I redid all the math with 40 (hex) as multiplier instead of 4, the bit/byte alignment make much more sense now, but there is still no explanation for the "strange byte".
> 
> My 480 and 580 nitro limited example, updated with 40 as multiplier for SubDevID
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0 -> C0 D2 05 (__ D2 _5)
> 1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80 -> 80 68 07 (__ 68 _7)
> 
> OK so it seems that there is a fixed 22 offset xD LOL Cracked in 20 minutes
> 
> So basically
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 17 4B * 40 = 05 D2 C0
> 05 D2 C0 + 00 00 22 = -> E2 D2 05 (E2 D2 _5)
> 
> 1D A2 * 40 = 07 68 80
> 07 68 80 + 00 00 22 = 07 68 A2 -> A2 68 07 (A2 68 _7)


Thank, impressive, It's working with tonga GPUs as well







.

Now I can test other vendors gpus with out probles to flash.

It's impressive because now I can get the offset voltage control through the VOI with an asus bios, but the problem is that temps and clocks monitoring aren't working, I suppose it's because the asus haves a diferenct controller. Do anybody how to fix this?. My voltage controller is an ncp81022.

This is the modded asus bios:

bios1050-15001.225vmodto81022.rom.zip 41k .zip file


This is the stock asus bios: http://www71.zippyshare.com/v/YW0Qy1yt/file.html

This is my stock bios:

308A0500.zip 41k .zip file


It can help to 480-470-460 with the ncp81022 users with the ncp 81022 with no voltage offset control via VOI to achieve it via using a 580-570-560 bios, it is working at least in some of them.http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/90#post_26048581 .

*Edited:* I have tested with one of these bios http://asusdriversdownload.net/strix-r9380-dc2-4gd5-gaming-windows-8-1-32bit-drivers/?id=28535 and now all is working














, it seems that there is a problem on the first asus bioses.

I know that bioes for other brands could be flashed with out problems with out changing the ids with une command, but I don't know why I was having probles to return to the original bios, and with this is going OK.









*Edited:* I don't know why I'm getting a littel bit more firestrike scores with this bios and 1185 core 1500 memory, than whit one gigabyte 380x bios at 1100mhz or my bios.
But I can do up to 1160mhz for firestrike with a +25mv AB voltage that is a +31.25mv offset added to the bios., I don't have tested it in games: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563409/software-for-r9-285-bios-edit/1020#post_26113541

Edited: Is not working in games.

This is the bios with the working voltage offset:

6939HB.15.49.0.9.AS03modto81022PL.rom.zip 41k .zip file


This is the gigabyte 380xbios:

R938XG14IDECHANGE.F11MOD0.rom.zip 41k .zip file


----------



## grchina

Someone have modded bios for sapphire nitro rx 570 4gb or knows what straps to copy?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grchina*
> 
> Someone have modded bios for sapphire nitro rx 570 4gb or knows what straps to copy?


.... as i said before, you need to specify for what you need to use it, and whats your memory model...


----------



## datspike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> here is a new version of my 580 bios for the 480 8GB reference card:
> ...
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> ...


Can you point me how to edit that pointer (IMC right?) value in bios file?
I have HIS RX480 Roaring which is working perfectly with gigabyte's bios.
I've read 15 pages back and can't figure it out


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> Can you point me how to edit that pointer (IMC right?) value in bios file?
> I have HIS RX480 Roaring which is working perfectly with gigabyte's bios.
> I've read 15 pages back and can't figure it out


it is found in the PowerPlayTable. There is a way to copy it to the registry and edit it there.
PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable howto:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/670#post_25548934
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851
voltage doesn't work anymore, though. i described the pointer mysteriously as "this byte" (link^^), back when i didn't know what it was.
and here, the big red pointer points directly on.. yes! the pointer!








http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109883

Now, i had some help converting my reference rx580 bios to fit on other 480's with the IR3567B controller.

They are all based on my reference bios, so same applies to them:

VRM-register fixed
changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
vendor fixed
fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed
PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
fan settings and temp target fixed
MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB

msi480-580.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB

nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file

oc version with +25mV offset (1225mV GPU)

nitro480-580.oc.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GB

xfx480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GB

his480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Gigabyte RX480 G1 8GB

giga480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## dmytro

Hello,
Could you please help me with Sapphire Nitro+ RX470 4G overclocking? I tried to read my card's bios with Polaris BIOS Editor but I see empty field in TIMING VALUES space.


Memory type seems to be a Hynix


Why cann't I see TIMING for modification? Can I just load some other BIOS where those values are present?

BIOS is attached.

bios_card1_org.zip 109k .zip file


Your help is highly appreciated.


----------



## flaviowolff

Hi!
How safe it is to flash a 480 Red Dragon (dual fan) to 580 bios? It probably shares the same weak VRM from the Red Devil 480s.


----------



## EMYHC

Thanks @Vento041 this bios is awesome







...i will try make other 2 mod for testing my card:
1-remove LLC
2-raise VRM PWM to 2000 khz

i test my mosfets with VRMtool,no problem to raise PWM at 2000,without loadline calibration i can raise VDDC at maximum(1.30v)

can you show me the hex values/tables for change this settings?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> Hi!
> How safe it is to flash a 480 Red Dragon (dual fan) to 580 bios? It probably shares the same weak VRM from the Red Devil 480s.


It depends (as you said, but more general) by PCB compatibility, do u know how much the 480 red dragon and the 580 bios that you want to flash differ? I suggest you to stick with a 580 red dragon (since they could have used a similar PCB). You should first find some PCB review/pictures of your card and the card that you want to take the bios from

After that you can try, but you need to know how to recover from bad flash (with dual bios trick if your card have one, or dos+another card).

When you found a stable bios (use HWiNFO, VRMTool, softwares like those, to see if voltage and other measurements look "in par" with your original bios) you can stick with it or try to achive better compatibility by more modding (like getting VRAM_Info and VoltageObjectInfo tables from your original 480 bios). You could check my 480 -> 580 project to see how I did it (I have different cards tho).


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Thanks @Vento041 this bios is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...i will try make other 2 mod for testing my card:
> 1-remove LLC
> 2-raise VRM PWM to 2000 khz
> 
> i test my mosfets with VRMtool,no problem to raise PWM at 2000,without loadline calibration i can raise VDDC at maximum(1.30v)
> 
> can you show me the hex values/tables for change this settings?


Which bios? xD


----------



## EMYHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Which bios? xD


Your Nitro+ to Pulse v.0.03.1









NitrotoPulsev0.03.1-byVento.zip 258k .zip file


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Your Nitro+ to Pulse v.0.03.1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NitrotoPulsev0.03.1-byVento.zip 258k .zip file


Oh ! Thank you







(small ot: next time write on that thread so we do not fill this one xD)

PWM to 2000 Mhz should not be possible with a Nitro+ OC card, lower to 1000 should be safer.

To change these default value you have to add them (not present in the bios by default), see my work on the BetterCustomBios (see my forum sign) to know how I added similar values to the bios.

LLC on/of is saved on register 38 and PWM frequency (loop 1, since loop 2 is unused) is saved on register 22.


----------



## flaviowolff

(repeated post, please delete)


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> It depends (as you said, but more general) by PCB compatibility, do u know how much the 480 red dragon and the 580 bios that you want to flash differ? I suggest you to stick with a 580 red dragon (since they could have used a similar PCB). You should first find some PCB review/pictures of your card and the card that you want to take the bios from
> 
> After that you can try, but you need to know how to recover from bad flash (with dual bios trick if your card have one, or dos+another card).
> 
> When you found a stable bios (use HWiNFO, VRMTool, softwares like those, to see if voltage and other measurements look "in par" with your original bios) you can stick with it or try to achive better compatibility by more modding (like getting VRAM_Info and VoltageObjectInfo tables from your original 480 bios). You could check my 480 -> 580 project to see how I did it (I have different cards tho).


Molte grazie!!


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> Molte grazie!!


wait for it, i will soon release converation bios files that are build on the original 580 bios from powercolor for both powercolor 480 8GB cards, the devil and the dragon.

i also made 2 new versions of my reference 580 bios, with higher pwm and offset:

H2O Edition with 360kHz VRM PWM switching frequency (+20%, higher vrm temp)

ref480-580.h2o.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Xtreme Edition with 500kHz PWM and +50mV offset (1250mV, vrm temp!)

ref480-580.xtreme.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


update:

PowerColor rx480 Red Devil 8GB

devil480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


PowerColor rx480 Red Dragon 8GB

dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## PomPom

I am looking msi rx 480 8gb (samsung memory) oc bios not extrem


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> wait for it, i will soon release converation bios files that are build on the original 580 bios from powercolor for both powercolor 480 8GB cards, the devil and the dragon.
> 
> i also made 2 new versions of my reference 580 bios, with higher pwm and offset:
> 
> H2O Edition with 360kHz VRM PWM switching frequency (+20%, higher vrm temp)
> 
> ref480-580.h2o.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Xtreme Edition with 500kHz PWM and +50mV offset (1250mV, vrm temp!)
> 
> ref480-580.xtreme.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Update:
> if anyone downloaded these^^ two, had to fix uefi again, the files are fixed now. sry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the devil came first, sry. minutes.
> 
> devil480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


hellm, can u confirm if the red dragon 480 dual fan has the same PCB as the devil/red dragon single fan? Also, do u know if the cooler has contact with the VRM mosfets?


----------



## datspike

@hellm can I ask you another question?
If in HIS480-580 bios PowerPlayTable has offset "9BE4", In your example's SoftPowerPlayTable vmemcontroller has offset "01C4", so "9BE4+01C4" = "9DA8". Is that the address of the needed pointer in the BIOS image? If so, how can choose the value of the pointer? For example I want to try 1100mv.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> hellm, can u confirm if the red dragon 480 dual fan has the same PCB as the devil/red dragon single fan? Also, do u know if the cooler has contact with the VRM mosfets?


no, i only did look at the bios files. watch vrm temp with hwinfo, edit the rom on your behalf with pbe. i raised the powerlimit to at least 145W AMD 580 stock, or if the card had initially a higher limit, i used these values.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *datspike*
> 
> @hellm can I ask you another question?
> If in HIS480-580 bios PowerPlayTable has offset "9BE4", In your example's SoftPowerPlayTable vmemcontroller has offset "01C4", so "9BE4+01C4" = "9DA8". Is that the address of the needed pointer in the BIOS image? If so, how can choose the value of the pointer? For example I want to try 1100mv.


i think u got something wrong. the softpowerplaytable is 1:1 found in the bios.
for the his bios:

close enough


----------



## flaviowolff

Thanks, I'll try your bios soon


----------



## Huntcraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> wait for it, i will soon release converation bios files that are build on the original 580 bios from powercolor for both powercolor 480 8GB cards, the devil and the dragon.
> 
> i also made 2 new versions of my reference 580 bios, with higher pwm and offset:
> 
> H2O Edition with 360kHz VRM PWM switching frequency (+20%, higher vrm temp)
> 
> ref480-580.h2o.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Xtreme Edition with 500kHz PWM and +50mV offset (1250mV, vrm temp!)
> 
> ref480-580.xtreme.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> update:
> 
> PowerColor rx480 Red Devil 8GB
> 
> devil480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor rx480 Red Dragon 8GB
> 
> dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Can you make me an unlocked extreme bios for my xfx 580 gt-s?
Maximum voltage (offset or settable)?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191642/191642


----------



## flaviowolff

hellm, pardon me for this was probably discussed thousands of times, but..
what are the advantages of using a 580 bios on my red dragon 8gb rx 480, assuming that the 580 bios is 1350/2000mhz and that I could reach this clock with stability without flashing the bios? Any performance/stability/temp gains?

Ty!


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> hellm, pardon me for this was probably discussed thousands of times, but..
> what are the advantages of using a 580 bios on my red dragon 8gb rx 480, assuming that the 580 bios is 1350/2000mhz and that I could reach this clock with stability without flashing the bios? Any performance/stability/temp gains?
> 
> Ty!


nothing besides better temps idle


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> nothing besides better temps idle


interesting. what makes idle temps better?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Can you make me an unlocked extreme bios for my xfx 580 gt-s?
> Maximum voltage (offset or settable)?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191642/191642


i might look into it. sorry, i did a lot of cards lately, and have to sleep and stuff..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> hellm, pardon me for this was probably discussed thousands of times, but..
> what are the advantages of using a 580 bios on my red dragon 8gb rx 480, assuming that the 580 bios is 1350/2000mhz and that I could reach this clock with stability without flashing the bios? Any performance/stability/temp gains?
> 
> Ty!


the power management is way better and more mem oc stability. it's an update, amd should have done that to the 480 a long time ago.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> interesting. what makes idle temps better?


more power states . 90% time when I browse watch vids or streams my core is 300mhz and mem 300mhz, no performance loss and like -12c idle temp 4w idle power consumption


----------



## Karunious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> here is a new version of my 580 bios for the 480 8GB reference card:
> 
> ref480-580.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> thanx to everyone who made it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be a huge list.


This is a fantastic BIOS, thank you @hellm and everyone else who contributed to its making (especially the GOP/UEFI fix, makes editing and flashing so much more efficient on my UEFI system!)

I wanted to make a post regarding some changes I made using this BIOS as a base. I've been playing with the idea of undervolting to keep temperatures a bit more tolerable. This is just for personal preference but might interest those who want something similar.

After stress testing Heaven 4.0 (2 hours non-stop) and Battlefield 1 (3 hours play time) I've come up with the following settings on my XFX Reference XXX 1288MHz:

Core: 1305MHz @ 1.113V, LLC off
> 1.106V unfortunately produced corrupted shading of shadows, though surprisingly didn't crash at all.
Mem: 2100MHz w/ Uber-Mix v2.3 timings on 1500-1625-1750-2000 straps
> 0 errors in HWiNFO. v3.1 timings unfortunately produced 8 errors after 3 hours in BF1



Spoiler: GPGPU & OCLmembench









Spoiler: Heaven 4.0 Benchmarking



This is using hellm's REF 580 BIOS untouched:


This is after applying the undervolting changes. I did upgrade the driver from 17.5.1 to 17.5.2, which I can't imagine making any huge difference, but wanted to note it anyway:






Spoiler: HWiNFO after 2 hours of Heaven 4.0







Hopefully this information might help those who want to undervolt or keep their cards cooler







If someone would like to take a look here is the edited BIOS file

ref480-580.1305core.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karunious*
> 
> This is a fantastic BIOS, thank you @hellm and everyone else who contributed to its making (especially the GOP/UEFI fix, makes editing and flashing so much more efficient on my UEFI system!)


u r welcome! For the UEFI/GOP fix we all have to thank @gupsterg and i believe lordkag from win-raid. i just copypasted it into my rom.


----------



## Al1n03

It is fine if I have spikes up to 330w (gpu-z) with rx 580 bios?
My gpu is rx 480 gaming x.


----------



## AlphaC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> It is fine if I have spikes up to 330w (gpu-z) with rx 580 bios?
> My gpu is rx 480 gaming x.


That card can only put out about 190amps , so at 1.2V it is only ~ 220W.

That looks to be a GPU-Z error.


----------



## sifupepe

hi

anyone here have this bios :

XFX AMD Radeon RX 560 4GB Single Fan
-1024 Stream Processors
-1295 MHz Core Clock
-4GB 128-Bit GDDR5
-7000 MHz Effective Memory Clock
-PCI Express 3.0
RX-560P4SFGR

please share.

thank you for the answer


----------



## seikon23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> That card can only put out about 190amps , so at 1.2V it is only ~ 220W.
> 
> That looks to be a GPU-Z error.


No the gaming X VRM can do 300amps , acording to buildzoid , i think you are mistaking it for the 470 gaming x


----------



## Juthur

(Excuse me for the Google translation)

Hello,
I recently bought two Rx 580 Nitro + and I wanted the overclock.

Rx 580 Nitro + (Asic 80.8% but strangely Gpu Z no longer shows me Oo ..)

"After having had some weird results with Msi After Burner, (Loss of the Oc), I switched to the Sapphire (TriXX) software and with Crimson 17.4.4"

-Core. (Strange thing if I do not apply + 22% Power Limit its frequency does not remain constant even at 1411Mhz / 2000 Mhz, cons for a Oc of + 1411Mhz I do not have to increase the% Power Limit ...)

It accepts an Oc of 1072Mhz with (TriXX put it to 1072Mhz Oo ... I left it thus) + 72mV / + 22% PL.

-Vram. (Strangely, there is no profit of the Oc between 2005mhz and 2110mhz, it is even the opposite, it bridles performances)

She accepts the Oc de la Vram at 2110mhz (Above, I have errors under Fire Stryke)
The only thing I could do on the Vram is to tighten the Timing (at 1500 the benchmark did not start, I put the timings at 1650).

In play (Battlfield 1) in 1440p with a mix of Ultra / High / Normal (between 75ips - 85ips depending on the map) in Conquest 32vs32, it reaches ~ 75 ° for ~ 33% ventilation (automatic) and VDDC max That I was able to raise was 1.25 mV for ~ 190W (GPU Chip Power average taken by HwInfo64 with a Max to 215W)

Sorry for the pavement ... we come to my questions: p

- Is this OC dangerous to my card? (1.25mV on the Core is too high?)

- When I shut down the PC after a game session or Fire stryke and I restart it, I have a strange phenomenon that occurs (The fans turn very quickly for a few seconds the time to arrive on the desktop of Windows 10 , Yet before turning off the computer.The GPU temperature was less than 65 ° and the fans less than 20%), the Vram or the power stage would be too hot and so he / she would cause this?

- There is no temperature reading on Vram, do I have to worry about it or does it mean that there is not really any risk on this side? (This is why I hesitate to make a customized ventilation curve for fear that the board will increase the fans in the event of high temperatures at the Vram and / or power stage)

- During the change of map on Battlefield 1 I have the GPU which does not increase in temperature but on the other hand the fans passes from ~ 33% to + 40% without the ips is blocked to 144 but the GPU Chip Power him this Blocks at ~ 205W and the VDDC remains nearly locked at 1.20V (hence my previous question about letting the fanning automatically) looks like something other than the GPU causes this.

Ps: To finish with the strange things, my second Rx 580 nitro + ( Also needs to have a Power Limit applied (for it + 15% PL and it has an Asic of 77% ) is easy to 2250Mhz on the Vram against against 1440Mhz with + 72mV on the Core, and on both Rx 580Nitro + (23% 24% 28% 29% everything else is parasitic and for the other it gives it 16% 22% 29% ... quite disappointed with the Rx 580Nitro + on this side).
Overclock through Wattman = Fail / Artefact or do not remember the settings

Sorry for the indigestible pavement and thank you to you in advance for your help smile.gif "hoping not to mislead place"
Edited by Juthur - Today at 10:14 am View History


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> That card can only put out about 190amps , so at 1.2V it is only ~ 220W.
> 
> That looks to be a GPU-Z error.


One thing is continuous current rate and another is pulse rate. When dealing with current, VRM are able to manage much higher rates for a very small amount of time compared to the continuous value.

GPU-Z max value shows the highest spike, not average current.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seikon23*
> 
> No the gaming X VRM can do 300amps , acording to buildzoid , i think you are mistaking it for the 470 gaming x


190A is the max current for the 480 Gaming X at 100ºC, 300A is the pulse rate.


----------



## Juthur

Hello,
You think that for a Rx 580 Nitro + Oc a Vcore of 1.25mV (max) is dangerous (Air cooling)

Oc : 1072Mhz/2000Mhz ( 1650 timing Vram ) +72mV / + 22% PL

( BF1 ) 1440p Conquête 32vs32

Temp: ~75C° / ~33% Fans / 1.25mV Max / 215W Max ( average 190/200W )

Sorry for Google translation


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthur*
> 
> Hello,
> You think that for a Rx 580 Nitro + Oc a Vcore of 1.25mV (max) is dangerous (Air cooling)
> 
> Sorry for Google translation


I think even 1.3 is ok for it
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE_6eFaYjs


----------



## Al1n03

It's fine if I get 1 error in hwinfo at every 15 minutes (memory 2100mhz).


----------



## jollysingle

Dear,

How can we find which area is the GPU Voltage to change? Can we know it by a tool or a signal of it?

Regards,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthur*
> 
> Hello,
> You think that for a Rx 580 Nitro + Oc a Vcore of 1.25mV (max) is dangerous (Air cooling)
> 
> Oc : 1072Mhz/2000Mhz ( 1650 timing Vram ) +72mV / + 22% PL
> 
> ( BF1 ) 1440p Conquête 32vs32
> 
> Temp: ~75C° / ~33% Fans / 1.25mV Max / 215W Max ( average 190/200W )
> 
> Sorry for Google translation


No, The NITRO+ RX 580 OC design to run on 300 Celsius Degree, and maximum at 175W for 8 pins. If you use more than 175W, I recommend to plug 8 pins + 6 pins on the card. It design for the purpose. Make sure you have good cooling, keep temperature *ALWAYS BELOW 85 CELSIUS DEGREE*. and the card will last at least 5 years when run 24/7.


----------



## Juthur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I think even 1.3 is ok for it
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE_6eFaYjs


Unfortunately I do not understand English but I understand that he was quite (surprised?) Satisfied with the GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Dear,
> 
> How can we find which area is the GPU Voltage to change? Can we know it by a tool or a signal of it? ...


I'm not sure I understood, sorry.
Hwinfo64? Or MSI AB?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> ...
> No, The NITRO+ RX 580 OC design to run on 300 Celsius Degree, and maximum at 175W for 8 pins. If you use more than 175W, I recommend to plug 8 pins + 6 pins on the card. It design for the purpose. Make sure you have good cooling, keep temperature *ALWAYS BELOW 85 CELSIUS DEGREE*. and the card will last at least 5 years when run 24/7.


300 Celsuis Degree ?

In any case thank you both to reassure me for the security of my graphics card









Sorry for Google translation

Edit : Thanks for the thread " v1.4.1 by jascha knack " <3


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> It's fine if I get 1 error in hwinfo at every 15 minutes (memory 2100mhz).


Absolutely fine.

You should worry when you get hundreds or thousands of errors per second.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthur*
> 
> Unfortunately I do not understand English but I understand that he was quite (surprised?) Satisfied with the GPU.
> I'm not sure I understood, sorry.
> Hwinfo64? Or MSI AB?
> 300 Celsuis Degree ?
> 
> In any case thank you both to reassure me for the security of my graphics card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for Google translation
> 
> Edit : Thanks for the thread " v1.4.1 by jascha knack " <3


Oops, I typed wrong, the card is work under 100 Celcius degree, and its capicity is 300 Amp. Its card has 6 core, and each core can use 48W. SO the maximum of the card is 288W.
200W is not a big deal with the card.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> It's fine if I get 1 error in hwinfo at every 15 minutes (memory 2100mhz).


I recommend to set 2090, error is a error.


----------



## Juthur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Oops, I typed wrong, the card is work under 100 Celcius degree, and its capicity is 300 Amp. Its card has 6 core, and each core can use 48W. SO the maximum of the card is 288W.
> 200W is not a big deal with the card.


Heard, thanks to you again


----------



## Al1n03

Why I get less performance with rx 580 bios ?
I tested at 1340/2100mhz.

WITCHER 3 :
-old bios rx 480 72 fps
-new rx 580 bios 68 fps

3DMARK (graphics score):
-old bios 14463 (67.33/58.99fps)
-new one 13166 (60.99/53.93fps)


----------



## blue198444

Hello it is possible to set on the 570 (Sapphire nitro + 8gb) the voltage offset in the rom? (on 470 it works)

like this one?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/lightbox/post/24069731/id/2549733

lg Martin


----------



## sedd9118

anyone familiar with editing 4g elpida memory?


----------



## megax05

Hi guys
Is there a proper memory timing for the 4gb Hynix chip like the Uber 3.1 cause Uber Just awakened my rx 480 4gb with Samsung.
or at least what values should I start to tinker with in the memory timing strap.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> Hi guys
> Is there a proper memory timing for the 4gb Hynix chip like the Uber 3.1 cause Uber Just awakened my rx 480 4gb with Samsung.
> or at least what values should I start to tinker with in the memory timing strap.


UberMix timings are designed for samsung chips, you can create timing by you own with R_Timings (my project look at my sign)


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Al1n03*
> 
> Why I get less performance with rx 580 bios ?
> I tested at 1340/2100mhz.
> 
> WITCHER 3 :
> -old bios rx 480 72 fps
> -new rx 580 bios 68 fps
> 
> 3DMARK (graphics score):
> -old bios 14463 (67.33/58.99fps)
> -new one 13166 (60.99/53.93fps)


Try different 580 bios. On my not reference xfx rs 480, only the powercolor red dragon was good. The rest had slight stutters, making lower benchmarks.


----------



## daevy3k

Did anyone manage to flash 580bios to RX480 4gb with Samsung memories?

There are plenty of 4gb bioses but none works for me, my best guess is because of different memories.
All the RX580 4GB bioses are Elpida and Hynix compatible only. Heck.

When I flash one of those bioses my pc won't even post.

I tried 8GB bioses with Samsung memories and I can POST but the screen is full artifacts when it boots up.

Tried editing Samsung 8gb -> 4gb via Polaris Bios Editor but nothing, still artifacts.

Is anybody in the same situation? Does anybody have a workaround for this? I missed the last weeks on this thread, so maybe someone came up with a solution.

Thank you for the help.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Did anyone manage to flash 580bios to RX480 4gb with Samsung memories?
> 
> There are plenty of 4gb bioses but none works for me, my best guess is because of different memories.
> All the RX580 4GB bioses are Elpida and Hynix compatible only. Heck.
> 
> When I flash one of those bioses my pc won't even post.
> 
> I tried 8GB bioses with Samsung memories and I can POST but the screen is full artifacts when it boots up.
> 
> Tried editing Samsung 8gb -> 4gb via Polaris Bios Editor but nothing, still artifacts.
> 
> Is anybody in the same situation? Does anybody have a workaround for this? I missed the last weeks on this thread, so maybe someone came up with a solution.
> 
> Thank you for the help.


Well, ofcourse flashing different memory type BIOS wont work. You need to use ATOMBIOS and HxD to change the needed values (copy/paste from your RX480 to your RX580 BIOS) the VRAM Table in ATOMBIOS export.


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Well, ofcourse flashing different memory type BIOS wont work. You need to use ATOMBIOS and HxD to change the needed values (copy/paste from your RX480 to your RX580 BIOS) the VRAM Table in ATOMBIOS export.


Yeah, the problem is that I will lose the third RAM state. That was one of the reasons I wanted a RX580 Bios tbh.

Well, at the least I should be able to use it for bios signature check avoidance.


----------



## Alastair

Hello everyone!

I have recently built a miner which consists of an 8GB 480, 4 4GB 570's and a 4GB 580.
The 480 is a reference XFX model and all the 500 series cards are Gigabyte Gaming cards.

All the Gigabyte cards have elpida memory. I don't know what the XFX has of yet.

My enquiry this is stage is really about the maximum safe voltage for the memory in Polaris cards. I know that wattman limits you to 1150mv.
But looking at the datasheet for the Elpida W4032BABG it says operating voltage is 1.5V. So is the memory running very undervolted from the factory or is wattman reporting a different value. And what is the maximum safe voltage I can apply to these cards?
Just so that I know what the limits are. I set the memory voltage in the BIOS editor from 1000mv to 1150mv and I haven't seen a massive increase in power consumption very little if I may say.

I want to maximize my hash rate by getting as low straps as possible while keeping memory clocks high while keeping the memory voltage at an acceptable level due to power consumption sake.


----------



## Vento041

@Alastair 1.200 should be "safe", higher voltages should be "ok" till 1.300 but you need better cooling.


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @Alastair 1.200 should be "safe", higher voltages should be "ok" till 1.300 but you need better cooling.


well this miner is going to be locked away. Fans spinning at 100%. All the cards have some form of VRAM cooling. The XFX reference card has a spreader with fins on each amend and the Gigabyte cards have the VRAM chips cooled by the min heatsink.

How does 1.25V sound for long term operation? Assuming it doesn't mess up my power consumption to badly.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Can you make me an unlocked extreme bios for my xfx 580 gt-s?
> Maximum voltage (offset or settable)?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191642/191642


i guess this is a ncp81022 controller? it sure looks like it, even if i can't read it:
https://imgur.com/a/wXoXh#fNjYihE

The Voltage Object Info table appears to be the same. Just like nitro without + and the pulse. I have testing someone the pulse bios on a nitro, he reports some issues (not confirmed if they are driver related).
i assume the 580 rom has higher voltage, and the powerlimit is raised. fan settings nearly the same, i didn't checked the temp target.

if u could just flash the 580 rs rom, and make an i2c-dump (before/after)?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVlV0u2QpNI&ab_channel=GupSterg

i might, and that's an issue of time and what not, take a further look.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Huntcraft*
> 
> Can you make me an unlocked extreme bios for my xfx 580 gt-s?
> Maximum voltage (offset or settable)?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191642/191642
> 
> 
> 
> i guess this is a ncp81022 controller? it sure looks like it, even if i can't read it:
> https://imgur.com/a/wXoXh#fNjYihE
> 
> The Voltage Object Info table appears to be the same. Just like nitro without + and the pulse. I have testing someone the pulse bios on a nitro, he reports some issues (not confirmed if they are driver related).
> i assume the 580 rom has higher voltage, and the powerlimit is raised. fan settings nearly the same, i didn't checked the temp target.
> 
> if u could just flash the 580 rs rom, and make an i2c-dump (before/after)?
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lVlV0u2QpNI&ab_channel=GupSterg
> 
> i might, and that's an issue of time and what not, take a further look.
Click to expand...

LOL, I know why the Nitro+ and Pulse (and Nitro+ LE) are tricky to offset. It's an NCP81022, but you have to be paying attention and realize when things look.... out of place. I've a Pulse and a Nitro+ LE - both do it.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well this miner is going to be locked away. Fans spinning at 100%. All the cards have some form of VRAM cooling. The XFX reference card has a spreader with fins on each amend and the Gigabyte cards have the VRAM chips cooled by the min heatsink.
> 
> How does 1.25V sound for long term operation? Assuming it doesn't mess up my power consumption to badly.


1.25v power consumption is very big man I hit 190w consumption on 1.2v, the power consumptil will be like you mining with 380/390s with almost same power consumption and less power







only point to mine with 480s is good perfomance and consumption ratio but 1.2v+ on core it will take too much power and heat, and running it 247 on full load with fans 100% i dont think your card will last long especially the gigabyte cards . xfx has good cooling solution im 1.2v and full load im maxing out 70-71c and consumption ~190w so I dont see much issue with xfx but gaming cards idk maybe I have no personal experience with these cards test it yourself but I dont recommend







power bill will be so high and perfomance difference not significant


----------



## daevy3k

So, I was looking at the info gathered with ATOMBios Reader. I need to change the RAM info of the bios, but there are various registers which mention "memory".

Does anybody have any idea of which one I should edit to make it Elpida -> Samsung compatible, pasting the register info from another bios?


----------



## Al1n03

Why with rx 580 bios my rx 480 always stays between 1100-1200mhz (instead of 1340mhz) in gaming or synthetic benchmarks







?

I tried to manually increase core clock with afterburner and radeon wattman but it didn't worked







.:


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> So, I was looking at the info gathered with ATOMBios Reader. I need to change the RAM info of the bios, but there are various registers which mention "memory".
> 
> Does anybody have any idea of which one I should edit to make it Elpida -> Samsung compatible, pasting the register info from another bios?


VRAM_Info


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> VRAM_Info


Yeah, after a while that was the one i picked. Well, I had no luck. I tried to do this but it didn't work, could you tell me if i did anything wrong?

I pasted the RX480 VRAM_info inside the RX580 VRAM_info and then I added some "FF" bytes at the end to reach 256kb.

Then I opened the CRC checker and corrected the value in the bios.

Is there anything else I was supposed to do? Because it just doesn't post this way.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daevy3k*
> 
> Yeah, after a while that was the one i picked. Well, I had no luck. I tried to do this but it didn't work, could you tell me if i did anything wrong?
> 
> I pasted the RX480 VRAM_info inside the RX580 VRAM_info and then I added some "FF" bytes at the end to reach 256kb.
> 
> Then I opened the CRC checker and corrected the value in the bios.
> 
> Is there anything else I was supposed to do? Because it just doesn't post this way.


What's your card? which bios are you using?


----------



## daevy3k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> What's your card? which bios are you using?


I own a RX480 Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB with Samsung RAM (i can reach 2100mhz stable easy). I tried to mod and flash the RX580 Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB bios (https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192076/192076)

Basically, what I did want to achieve is avoiding the signature check, having the third ram state, less power consumption, and with some luck maybe a performance improvement (based on what I read, this could happen by just flashing 580 to 480)

I appreciate your help.

ps.: mi sa che qui dentro siamo un bel pò di Italiani.


----------



## flaviowolff

@hellm, is your 580 red dragon bios appropriate for a 480 red dragon with samsung memories? just checking!


----------



## grchina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> .... as i said before, you need to specify for what you need to use it, and whats your memory model...


yea i didnt saw that,sry about that.I have them with samsung and hynix memory and need custom bios for eth mining


----------



## flaviowolff

should I use 20% or 50% increased power limit?

also, @hellm, I flashed ur Red Dragon 480-580 bios, and wattman says the voltage for Power State 7 is 1150, while 6's is 1175. Is that right? Isnt the State 7 supposed to be higher than 6?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> should I use 20% or 50% increased power limit?
> 
> also, @hellm, I flashed ur Red Dragon 480-580 bios, and wattman says the voltage for Power State 7 is 1150, while 6's is 1175. Is that right? Isnt the State 7 supposed to be higher than 6?


Both PowerColor bios versions are based on the original 580 versions, and they are closer to the 480s. Means, they achieve the higher vcore via offset. i did'nt knew the original voltage, so i did't set the offset too high. What is your max vcore?
1175mV P6 you say? that's weird.. i didn't changed anything, has to be the same with a real 580 dragon. with aorus-based bios u have 1150mV in the last 3 states, but it's 1200mV for p7. and no offset. AMD totally ****ed up this wattman thing.


----------



## flaviowolff

dont know my max voltage yet. 1150 @ 1340/2100 seems stable as of now.

Default voltages were 1112 state 5, 1175 state 6 and 1150 state 7. I changed state 6 to 1125..


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know about Crossfire and why when it's Enabled the 2nd GPU stops showing up in HWInfo... Only when it's disabled does it show up properly and it isn't really working on really any games.

I can't see if it's working on GPU #2 when Crossfire is enabled as it appears Disabled... Any Advice? I'm on 17.5.2 the latest I believe Win10 x64


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> dont know my max voltage yet. 1150 @ 1340/2100 seems stable as of now.
> 
> Default voltages were 1112 state 5, 1175 state 6 and 1150 state 7. I changed state 6 to 1125..


i meant u don't have to trust wattman. on other 580s it shows 1150, but accepts 1200, which is the actual vcore. if u just switch to manual and apply, u get the 1150 wattman shows.

but i wanted to know what max voltage your tools like gpuz, afterburner, etc. are reporting. not what wattman tells you, and without custom settings.

does anyone want to give this one a try? i don't know if it bricks ur card or not. guess not.








MSI RX 480 Gaming X 4GiB Hynix

msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> it is found in the PowerPlayTable. There is a way to copy it to the registry and edit it there.
> PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable howto:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/670#post_25548934
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851
> voltage doesn't work anymore, though. i described the pointer mysteriously as "this byte" (link^^), back when i didn't know what it was.
> and here, the big red pointer points directly on.. yes! the pointer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109883
> 
> Now, i had some help converting my reference rx580 bios to fit on other 480's with the IR3567B controller.
> 
> They are all based on my reference bios, so same applies to them:
> 
> VRM-register fixed
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> vendor fixed
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> 1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> fan settings and temp target fixed
> MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB
> 
> msi480-580.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB
> 
> nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> oc version with +25mV offset (1225mV GPU)
> 
> nitro480-580.oc.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GB
> 
> xfx480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GB
> 
> his480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX480 G1 8GB
> 
> giga480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Hellm your XFX GTR bios is awesome. Thank you for doing it. Quick Question. GPU-Z shows the device ID as 1002 67DF-1682 9480. How would I change the 9480 portion to 9580?


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i meant u don't have to trust wattman. on other 580s it shows 1150, but accepts 1200, which is the actual vcore. if u just switch to manual and apply, u get the 1150 wattman shows.
> 
> but i wanted to know what max voltage your tools like gpuz, afterburner, etc. are reporting. not what wattman tells you, and without custom settings.
> 
> does anyone want to give this one a try? i don't know if it bricks ur card or not. guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI RX 480 Gaming X 4GiB Hynix
> 
> msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Sure, will get back to u as soon a second I can


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Now, i had some help converting my reference rx580 bios to fit on other 480's with the IR3567B controller.
> 
> They are all based on my reference bios, so same applies to them:
> 
> VRM-register fixed
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> vendor fixed
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> 1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> fan settings and temp target fixed
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB
> 
> nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> oc version with +25mV offset (1225mV GPU)
> 
> nitro480-580.oc.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file


It's possible to change VRM Frequency and voltage offset with HxD?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Does anyone know about Crossfire and why when it's Enabled the 2nd GPU stops showing up in HWInfo... Only when it's disabled does it show up properly and it isn't really working on really any games.
> 
> I can't see if it's working on GPU #2 when Crossfire is enabled as it appears Disabled... Any Advice? I'm on 17.5.2 the latest I believe Win10 x64


Stupid AMD drivers for some reason always decide to enable Crossfire in multi-gpu systems. You need to manually turn it off.


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> Hellm your XFX GTR bios is awesome. Thank you for doing it. Quick Question. GPU-Z shows the device ID as 1002 67DF-1682 9480. How would I change the 9480 portion to 9580?


Never-mind I figured it out.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> Never-mind I figured it out.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3280#post_26111475
yes.. i used the original sub-dev id's. since they are always some mumble jumble. only xfx did write a 480 or 580 in their files. it's more a cosmetic thing, but i will change it with the next update.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> It's possible to change VRM Frequency and voltage offset with HxD?


not vrm, you would have to add those bytes first and then recalculate tables. what vrm frequency does the nitro+ have at stock?
the offset is found here (x6,25mV):


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> not vrm, you would have to add those bytes first and then recalculate tables. what vrm frequency does the nitro+ have at stock?
> the offset is found here (x6,25mV):


04 oc bios, 00 silent.

@hellm, btw what do you mean by

"1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed"?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> 04 oc bios, 00 silent.
> 
> @hellm, btw what do you mean by
> 
> "1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed"?


i left the powerlimit to amd 580 stock or changed it to higher values if the card had initially a higher powerlimit. for instance the gaming x has 180W, so i didn't change that to the 145W 580-limit.
but i did change the GPU on every bios to 1340MHz, so every card can handle the clockrate. Since it's fully editable with PBE, i don't think clockrate is relevant. but for those who just flash the rom, it will be working fine.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i left the powerlimit to amd 580 stock or changed it to higher values if the card had initially a higher powerlimit. for instance the gaming x has 180W, so i didn't change that to the 145W 580-limit.
> but i did change the GPU on every bios to 1340MHz, so every card can handle the clockrate. Since it's fully editable with PBE, i don't think clockrate is relevant. but for those who just flash the rom, it will be working fine.


Ah xD ok I read that wrong xD Because right now I'm trying to find why if I click "Reset" on WattMan (clock rate set to 1342, 480 nitro+ oc bios), the clock goes to 1340. Maybe is just a round operation done by WattMan itself.


----------



## Jestercore

@hellm
i've flashed your beauty Nitro+ 8GB OC 480->580 bios, and now my power limit is working weird, with -25 i have result close to -40 with stock bios.
I've even changed power limits in bios with PBE to stock nitro+'s values. That's weird. Voltages are same.

How to set negative voltage offset?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Ah xD ok I read that wrong xD Because right now I'm trying to find why if I click "Reset" on WattMan (clock rate set to 1342, 480 nitro+ oc bios), the clock goes to 1340. Maybe is just a round operation done by WattMan itself.


You are using my bios.. doesn't get better than that.









Actually, i changed the clockrate to 1342MHz on the oc Version of the nitro. i found that funny, and 42 is always the answer, everyone knows.

And YES it's a stupid rounding thing performed by wattman itself!















Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> @hellm
> i've flashed your beauty Nitro+ 8GB OC 480->580 bios, and now my power limit is working weird, with -25 i have result close to -40 with stock bios.
> I've even changed power limits in bios with PBE to stock nitro+'s values. That's weird. Voltages are same.
> 
> How to set negative voltage offset?


if it needs an update, Vento041 and i will fix it, i'm sure.

negative offsets are: FF => -1, F8 => -8 ...


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> @hellm
> i've flashed your beauty Nitro+ 8GB OC 480->580 bios, and now my power limit is working weird, with -25 i have result close to -40 with stock bios.
> I've even changed power limits in bios with PBE to stock nitro+'s values. That's weird. Voltages are same.
> 
> How to set negative voltage offset?


Not sure but.... VoltageObejctInfo table, look for 8D 00 04 00 or 8D 00 00 00, change that byte in the middle with a negative number (left most bit = 1). Remember that it will be applied the same 6.25 mV multiplier

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> You are using my bios.. doesn't get better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, i changed the clockrate to 1342MHz on the oc Version of the nitro. i found that funny, and 42 is always the answer, everyone knows.


No I'm using stock and BCB, so yeah I think that is as round performed by WattMan. Shall we put it directly as standard clock? 2 MHz shouldn't have so much impact xD

42!

P.s. add me on telegram !


----------



## NickGT

No English!
English:
Functions:
Polaris Bios Editor Master v1.4 + fan.
High Temp. (C): At achievement voltage and frequency fall. - OK
Target Temp. (C): Under target temperature turns increase. - OK
ucMinimumPWMLimit: Ventilators are switched off. - OK
MAX RPM: Maximum turns ventilator for target temperature. - OK

Question:
Where adjusting the temperature for reduction turn ventilator?
The Temperature for reduction turn ventilator?
Beside me turns begin fall under 40(With).
What put(deliver) чтоб fell under 55-60(With)?
Beside me ventilators begin to throw the turns under 40(C), what do чтоб turns ventilator to carrions on 55-60(With)?
Prompt where possible adjust?
Or please add this point in program!

Russian:
Где настройка температуры для снижения оборотов вентиляторов?
У меня обороты начинают снижаются при 40(С).
Как поставить чтоб снижались при 55-60(С)?
У меня вентиляторы начинают сбрасывать обороты при 40(C), как сделать чтоб обороты вентиляторов падали на 55-60(С)?
Подскажите где можно настроить?
Или пожалуйста добавьте этот пункт в программу!


----------



## sedd9118

Does anyone have any exp. with rx 570/580 4g cards on elpida mem?


----------



## Vento041

Guys, does anyone of you knows where the maximum voltage is stored? Not the limit in the VOI table (my card has already FF = Unlimited) I'm talking about the max voltage shown in WattMan


----------



## nono240

Haven't been able to make the fan settings to work...

http://www.overclock.net/t/1631099/rx480-bios-mod-fan-settings-ignored


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Not sure but.... VoltageObejctInfo table, look for 8D 00 04 00 or 8D 00 00 00, change that byte in the middle with a negative number (left most bit = 1). Remember that it will be applied the same 6.25 mV multiplier


No, that register remains one byte. i don't know where - turns to +, but "F8" is defintly -50mV. i am sure there is some room, test first with watttool and check register 8D with vrmtool.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys, does anyone of you knows where the maximum voltage is stored? Not the limit in the VOI table (my card has already FF = Unlimited) I'm talking about the max voltage shown in WattMan


If someone could check the "unlocked air bios" from der8auer, if that would work, you can check for differences. it may accept 1.4v, or i believe just the max allowed overvoltage is different. but that would also be awesome to now.








http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/

Or, check the devil/dragon 580 bios and the gigabyte aorus for differences, because the powercolor achieves the higher vcore via offset. i still don't know the without-offset-voltage for that biosversions, i set +12,5mV for the dragon, and +25mV for the devil. if someone could tell us the max voltage, we would know.
My reference roms all allow values to 1200mV in wattman, and this is without offset. Damn wattman thing shows 1150, but if u change that to 1200mV, it will be accepted and as before.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> No, that register remains one byte. i don't know where - turns to +, but "F8" is defintly -50mV. i am sure there is some room, test first with watttool and check register 8D with vrmtool.
> If someone could check the "unlocked air bios" from der8auer, if that would work, you can check for differences. it may accept 1.4v, or i believe just the max allowed overvoltage is different. but that would also be awesome to now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/
> 
> Or, check the devil/dragon 580 bios and the gigabyte aorus for differences, because the powercolor achieves the higher vcore via offset. i still don't know the without-offset-voltage for that biosversions, i set +12,5mV for the dragon, and +25mV for the devil. if someone could tell us the max voltage, we would know.
> My reference roms all allow values to 1200mV in wattman, and this is without offset. Damn wattman thing shows 1150, but if u change that to 1200mV, it will be accepted and as before.


Yeah I mean one byte.

For the WattMan limit, I'll try to check nitro+ oc default bios. I just recalled that silent bios goes up to 1.175 while oc bios is capped to 1.150 (even of it has a 25 mV offset, but I'm talking about what WattMan shows not what the real voltage is).


----------



## hellm

I released here buggy versions of my reference 580. version 1.1006 is somehow unstable. if you downloaded it, it won't brick your card or cause any damage, it's just unstable.

sorry. i mark them as beta next time. wont happen again..


----------



## Fartboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I think even 1.3 is ok for it
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eaE_6eFaYjs


So, assuming that the cooling can dissipate the heat generated, 1.3V is still ok? CMIIW


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> what vrm frequency does the nitro+ have at stock?


500khz, can go up to 1000khz without issues, fully capable


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys, does anyone of you knows where the maximum voltage is stored? Not the limit in the VOI table (my card has already FF = Unlimited) I'm talking about the max voltage shown in WattMan


http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/160#post_26122925

Yes it's doing some thing







, I will test more. Thanks for the unlocked bioses compare idea.


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> I released here buggy versions of my reference 580. version 1.1006 is somehow unstable. if you downloaded it, it won't brick your card or cause any damage, it's just unstable.
> 
> sorry. i mark them as beta next time. wont happen again..


sorry, I got a bit confused.. is the "dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip " also bugged? Should I flash another? Its running fine.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> sorry, I got a bit confused.. is the "dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip " also bugged? Should I flash another? Its running fine.


No, your rom has nothing to do with that version. the powercolors are both based on the bios of their 580 successors.

my custom roms seem to work all just fine.

my new version might need an update, that's all. was just on the fly, actually i have to take a break. but will be back soon, and maybe with a better than v1.0006 for the ref, but i think it's already very good.

update: hmm maybe it was my pc after all. should clean the dust from time to time.

update2: those stability issues came from the higher PWM the h2o edition has. i took these offline now, if someone wants to play with it, the bytes are still there in the stock edition.

now, if someone wants to play with it, the bytes are still there in the stock edition.

ref480-580.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Stock Edition with -50mV offset (1150mV, 1266MHz, 110W)

ref480-580.stock.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


There is nothing different, just based on a newer bios version of the same card. That why it's still 1.xxxx, it's the same card, the gigabyte aorus. the +1000 means a new version, while the 06 is basicly my version numbering.


----------



## flaviowolff

dear hellm,

just played an hour of Battlefield 1 using your 580 red dragon bios on my 480 red dragon.

Max voltage read on hwinfo64 was 1163v. Its set to 1150v @watttool (1150 is default. changed only state 6, which was 1175 by default, to 1130).

Running at 1340/2000mhz and 80c target temp, is 80-82c during gameplay safe enough? If I change target temp to 75, the fan gets really loud, but temp goes down to 76-78.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> dear hellm,


wow, i'm a mister now.









if you ask me, everything the card runs stable at, is safe. As long as your vrm doesn't burn up. And u don't hardmod it. Or flash a modded bios from some guy one the internet ..bad example

will watttool accept 1175mv for state 7 as well, when you put it in manually? What is vcore max then? that would be the interesting thing.


----------



## Jestercore

I love you, hellm. Now i have 580 bios for my nitro+, even fan check an glow settings working in TriXX! No driver signature check! It's time to overclock memory, change timings, and undervolt gpu without software!
Can you add VRM frequency offset please? Vento041 did it successful with his stock bios on steroids


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> wow, i'm a mister now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if you ask me, everything the card runs stable at, is safe. As long as your vrm doesn't burn up. And u don't hardmod it. Or flash a modded bios from some guy one the internet ..bad example
> 
> will watttool accept 1175mv for state 7 as well, when you put it in manually? What is vcore max then? that would be the interesting thing.


sry for my ignorance, but would it be safer to increase the voltage from 1150 to 1175? its already stable. Wont it stress the VRM more?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I love you, hellm. Now i have 580 bios for my nitro+, even fan check an glow settings working in TriXX! No driver signature check! It's time to overclock memory, change timings, and undervolt gpu without software!
> Can you add VRM frequency offset please? Vento041 did it successful with his stock bios on steroids


What's the formula for the frequency on NCP81022? I know it for IR3567B & friends.


----------



## Jestercore

I really don't know.

https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf

Code:



Code:


0xF7 R/W 0x0A OSC Freq. 1 This register adjusts the oscillator frequency from 240Khz to 1 MHz

Maybe this.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I really don't know.
> 
> https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data%20Sheets/ON%20Semiconductor%20PDFs/NCP81022.pdf
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0xF7 R/W 0x0A OSC Freq. 1 This register adjusts the oscillator frequency from 240Khz to 1 MHz
> 
> Maybe this.


I've read the datasheet, not stupid. I meant, the steps.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I've read the datasheet, not stupid. I meant, the steps.


See pg26


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I've read the datasheet, not stupid. I meant, the steps.
> 
> 
> 
> See pg26
Click to expand...

Correction: I am stupid. Thanks.


----------



## jollysingle

Dear,

I got the XFX RX 570 4GB Elpida. The VoltageObjectInfor is so weird:
1C 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
The I2c address is 25
Voltage Control chip is NCP81022

I tried to use VOI of Pulse, but none of them works.
Please help me out this one.

By the way, I only got 26MH/s.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Dear,
> 
> I got the XFX RX 570 4GB Elpida. The VoltageObjectInfor is so weird:
> 1C 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> The I2c address is 25
> Voltage Control chip is NCP81022
> 
> I tried to use VOI of Pulse, but none of them works.
> Please help me out this one.
> 
> By the way, I only got 26MH/s.


Of course it doesn't work. The VOI of Pulse is... well, it's just not right.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, there was something like that posted either here or on the bitcointalk thread.

Why the Ohgodadecode gives a Pad0=2 in between the TRP_WRA and TRP_RDA ? Thats on stock RX460 samsung straps.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, there was something like that posted either here or on the bitcointalk thread.
> 
> Why the Ohgodadecode gives a Pad0=2 in between the TRP_WRA and TRP_RDA ? Thats on stock RX460 samsung straps.


Weird, all the PadX timings should just be padding (not useful at all). Did you try my program xD?


----------



## nono240

Where's the FanControlMode settings in PBE? Which version?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> sry for my ignorance, but would it be safer to increase the voltage from 1150 to 1175? its already stable. Wont it stress the VRM more?


nope. if u leave the voltage to auto setting, it will be max. if u apply those 1150 in the last state, it might be lower, but u don't have to max it for safety or whatever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> I love you, hellm. Now i have 580 bios for my nitro+, even fan check an glow settings working in TriXX! No driver signature check! It's time to overclock memory, change timings, and undervolt gpu without software!
> Can you add VRM frequency offset please? Vento041 did it successful with his stock bios on steroids


To be honest, that's totally not my fault. And where do you think i got my infos from? Yes! Vento041, along with gupsterg and mynm. And without lordkag from win-raid we wouldn't have so much fun with UEFI. So, they also deserve your love.









ok, but i am not allowed to use my HxD for at least a week now.









Jestercore's Crazy PWM Edition:

nitro480-580.1.0008.pwm.rom.zip 109k .zip file


nitro480-580.4G.samsung.pwm.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file



Spoiler: howto




A972-A975: offset
8D 00 04 00
"04" byte is the multi for *6,25mV offset. negative offset: FF-x+1 (FF=-1, F8=-8)

A976-A979: pwm
22 00 60 00
"60" is the frequency:
Quote:


> Converting hexadecimal to kHz
> ((10^6)/(((10^6/48000)*x)))
> Converting kHz to decimal for setting hexadecimal
> (((10^6)/x)/((10^6)/48000))
> F0h = 200kHz
> A0h = 300kHz
> 78h = 400kHz
> 60h = 500kHz
> 50h = 600kHz
> 3Ch = 800kHz
> 30h = 1000kHz


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> well this miner is going to be locked away. Fans spinning at 100%. All the cards have some form of VRAM cooling. The XFX reference card has a spreader with fins on each amend and the Gigabyte cards have the VRAM chips cooled by the min heatsink.
> 
> How does 1.25V sound for long term operation? Assuming it doesn't mess up my power consumption to badly.
> 
> 
> 
> 1.25v power consumption is very big man I hit 190w consumption on 1.2v, the power consumptil will be like you mining with 380/390s with almost same power consumption and less power
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only point to mine with 480s is good perfomance and consumption ratio but 1.2v+ on core it will take too much power and heat, and running it 247 on full load with fans 100% i dont think your card will last long especially the gigabyte cards . xfx has good cooling solution im 1.2v and full load im maxing out 70-71c and consumption ~190w so I dont see much issue with xfx but gaming cards idk maybe I have no personal experience with these cards test it yourself but I dont recommend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> power bill will be so high and perfomance difference not significant
Click to expand...

Dude. Seriously. I'm not talking about vcore here. I'm talking about VRAM. 1.2 to 1.25 on the VRAM will not cause 190 watts. Please guys. Read what people post. Otherwise you aren't providing the assistance the poster is asking for.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Weird, all the PadX timings should just be padding (not useful at all). Did you try my program xD?


That is the point, its not from the unlocked BIOS, its present in the stock one as well. Also, which program? Do you mean the OhGodATool?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> That is the point, its not from the unlocked BIOS, its present in the stock one as well. Also, which program? Do you mean the OhGodATool?


Check my forum sign (talking about R_Timings xD). Send me these straps


----------



## Alastair

What are currently the most stable drivers for mining at the moment? I'm using 16.10.1's display Driver in 17.5.2.

Occasionally the rig shutdown and restarts and apon restarting I get a "wattman experienced an unexpected failure and has been reset."

I don't think it should be doing that. Although I am still tweaking with settings and looking for the sweet spot on the BIOS.

Current settings are. all cards 1000mv vcore in bios. - 96mv in MSI afterburner ( 981mv reported by afterburner / GPUz)
Memory voltage set to 1200mv in bios.
Card 1 1300MHz core 1940MHz memory
Card 2 1300MHz core 2020MHz memory
Cars 3 1300MHz core 1930MHz memory
Card 4 1300MHz core 1905MHz memory
Card 5 1300MHz core 1915MHz memory.
Card 6 not active yet waiting on one more powered riser to arrive.
The drivers even occasionally bomb out at stock settings. So I don't think it's an issue to do with my settings. I don't think it's my PSU cause at my current setting I'm doing 910watts at the wall on a Gigabyte XP 1200M.

Are there any recommendations for mining drivers that are a bit more stable?


----------



## Cache Man

Hi,

I have a SAPPHIRE RX 570 NITRO+ 4GB and I would like to change the voltage offset and power control limit in order to be able to edit by software.

The power control limit can be changed in the Polaris BIOS Editor. But I would like to know if I have to change TDP, TDC and Max Power Limit.

I don't know how to alter the voltage offset, I tried to follow a tutorial but could not make it.

I got this line from ATOM BIOS Reader generated text file:

0020: ac12 Len 0042 Rev 03:01 (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)

Using HxD, the desired block was not found.

From AIDA dump, I can see that is a NCP81022 controller.

How can I do it?


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Of course it doesn't work. The VOI of Pulse is... well, it's just not right.


Dear Wolf00,

Could you help me figure out this one? It costs me too much time, but none of them work.

Regards,


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Of course it doesn't work. The VOI of Pulse is... well, it's just not right.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Wolf00,
> 
> Could you help me figure out this one? It costs me too much time, but none of them work.
> 
> Regards,
Click to expand...

I can help you figure it out, yes, but I won't do it for you. There's something just... wrong, about the Pulse's VOI section. Actually, all the Sapphire 580s, I think. They lie about something - and that's quite strange.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Check my forum sign (talking about R_Timings xD). Send me these straps


Oh, that was yours?

I already forgot why i had this downloaded, was stuck on something and i forgot about this at all..

Anyway, the stock timing that has the Pad0=2 is for example this one:

777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18

Thats the 1900Mhz one. The 1750 also have it for some reason.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I can help you figure it out, yes, but I won't do it for you. There's something just... wrong, about the Pulse's VOI section. Actually, all the Sapphire 580s, I think. They lie about something - and that's quite strange.


Dear Wolf00,

I had the Nitro+ rx 580 8gb, but it cannot work over 28.4MH/s, I returned it for a long time ago.
With this Voltage Object Infor:
1C 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

I just tried to over -25mV by changing 0E -> 0D but it does not work too.
Flashing all new bios from another NPC81022 will be good?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Oh, that was yours?
> 
> I already forgot why i had this downloaded, was stuck on something and i forgot about this at all..
> 
> Anyway, the stock timing that has the Pad0=2 is for example this one:
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
> 
> Thats the 1900Mhz one. The 1750 also have it for some reason.


Are you sure about that padding stuff? Because after a decryption-encryption cycle the strap is she same (an my tool default init padding to 0)

Code:



Code:


strap:       777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
after cicle: 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I can help you figure it out, yes, but I won't do it for you. There's something just... wrong, about the Pulse's VOI section. Actually, all the Sapphire 580s, I think. They lie about something - and that's quite strange.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Wolf00,
> 
> I had the Nitro+ rx 580 8gb, but it cannot work over 28.4MH/s, I returned it for a long time ago.
> With this Voltage Object Infor:
> 1C 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 
> I just tried to over -25mV by changing 0E -> 0D but it does not work too.
> Flashing all new bios from another NPC81022 will be good?
Click to expand...

Nope, it won't - check the datasheet of the NCP81022... it's CAN'T be where the Sapphire's VOI table says it is.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Nope, it won't - check the datasheet of the NCP81022... it's CAN'T be where the Sapphire's VOI table says it is.


So with this card, we are unable to change voltageobjectinfo in Bios?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Nope, it won't - check the datasheet of the NCP81022... it's CAN'T be where the Sapphire's VOI table says it is.
> 
> 
> 
> So with this card, we are unable to change voltageobjectinfo in Bios?
Click to expand...

I didn't say that. You have to find the NCP81022, and then correct the location.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I didn't say that. You have to find the NCP81022, and then correct the location.


Could you tell me how I can find NCP81022? I have the Pulse ITX with NCP81022, and it works. I use aida64 to find the location of NCP81022.
I copy the VOI from Pulse to XFX, but it wont work


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I didn't say that. You have to find the NCP81022, and then correct the location.
> 
> 
> 
> Could you tell me how I can find NCP81022? I have the Pulse ITX with NCP81022, and it works. I use aida64 to find the location of NCP81022.
> I copy the VOI from Pulse to XFX, but it wont work
Click to expand...

Find it with anything that will dump I2C, of course. Copying isn't going to work.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Find it with anything that will dump I2C, of course. Copying isn't going to work.


Dear,

The problem is working only on VoltageObjectInfo, or we need to change other things outside of it?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Find it with anything that will dump I2C, of course. Copying isn't going to work.
> 
> 
> 
> Dear,
> 
> The problem is working only on VoltageObjectInfo, or we need to change other things outside of it?
Click to expand...

You should only need to change VoltageObjectInfo (well, you'll have to add the offset, too)


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You should only need to change VoltageObjectInfo (well, you'll have to add the offset, too)


Could you give me an example? I tried it for 4 days but nonr if them work.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You should only need to change VoltageObjectInfo (well, you'll have to add the offset, too)
> 
> 
> 
> Could you give me an example? I tried it for 4 days but nonr if them work.
Click to expand...

Of course they don't - you need to do more than add the offset; you must correct the VoltageObjectInfo information...


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Of course they don't - you need to do more than add the offset; you must correct the VoltageObjectInfo information...


Do we have any link or file to learn and do research about it? Could you send me some?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Are you sure about that padding stuff? Because after a decryption-encryption cycle the strap is she same (an my tool default init padding to 0)
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> strap:       777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
> after cicle: 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18


Code:



Code:


ohgodadecode 777000000000000022CC1C00106A7D4FE0571117B98CA50A004C07011C0714207A8900A0030000001B11353FAA2F3A18
TRCDW = 16
TRCDWA = 16
TRCDR = 26
TRCDRA = 26
TRRD = 7
TRC = 79
Pad0 = 0

TNOPW = 0
TNOPR = 0
TR2W = 30
TCCDL = 3
TR2R = 5
TW2R = 17
Pad0 = 0
TCL = 23
Pad1 = 0

TRP_WRA = 57
Pad0 = 2
TRP_RDA = 12
TRP = 22
TRFC = 170

PA2RDATA = 0
Pad0 = 0
PA2WDATA = 0
Pad1 = 0
TFAW = 12
TCRCRL = 2
TCRCWL = 7
TFAW32 = 8

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014071C

MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA000897A

MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD = 27
ACTWR = 17
RASMACTRD = 53
RASMACTWR = 63

RAS2RAS = 170
RP = 47
WRPLUSRP = 58
BUS_TURN = 24

Thats literally the output.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Of course they don't - you need to do more than add the offset; you must correct the VoltageObjectInfo information...
> 
> 
> 
> Do we have any link or file to learn and do research about it? Could you send me some?
Click to expand...

The NCP81022 datasheet will tell you WHAT is wrong, an I2C tool will tell you the correct value...


----------



## Jestercore

What set of timings gonna fit best for my Samsung 8GB for mining? I don't have errors on stock 2100mhz, and ~2220 is stable with errors.

Yes, i should test it by myself, but maybe someone already done that.


----------



## jollysingle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> The NCP81022 datasheet will tell you WHAT is wrong, an I2C tool will tell you the correct value...


Could you teach me how to do it? I need to know a lot of information before start a farm with my partner. Please help me Wolf00,


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> Dude. Seriously. I'm not talking about vcore here. I'm talking about VRAM. 1.2 to 1.25 on the VRAM will not cause 190 watts. Please guys. Read what people post. Otherwise you aren't providing the assistance the poster is asking for.


why would you put your memory controller to 1.25 v ? its been tested and confirmed changing it in bios editor does nothing to the memory overclock. thats why i assumed it was vcore because because what you asked is absurd


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> What are currently the most stable drivers for mining at the moment? I'm using 16.10.1's display Driver in 17.5.2.
> 
> Occasionally the rig shutdown and restarts and apon restarting I get a "wattman experienced an unexpected failure and has been reset."
> 
> I don't think it should be doing that. Although I am still tweaking with settings and looking for the sweet spot on the BIOS.
> 
> Current settings are. all cards 1000mv vcore in bios. - 96mv in MSI afterburner ( 981mv reported by afterburner / GPUz)
> Memory voltage set to 1200mv in bios.
> Card 1 1300MHz core 1940MHz memory
> Card 2 1300MHz core 2020MHz memory
> Cars 3 1300MHz core 1930MHz memory
> Card 4 1300MHz core 1905MHz memory
> Card 5 1300MHz core 1915MHz memory.
> Card 6 not active yet waiting on one more powered riser to arrive.
> The drivers even occasionally bomb out at stock settings. So I don't think it's an issue to do with my settings. I don't think it's my PSU cause at my current setting I'm doing 910watts at the wall on a Gigabyte XP 1200M.
> 
> Are there any recommendations for mining drivers that are a bit more stable?


*** ? drivers for stable mining? "wattman experienced an unexpected failure and has been reset" means unstable oc/underclock not enough power to maintain the clock, could also be memory oc problem because not all cards clock the same + my experience is that my xfx rx480 gtr xxx doesnt like anything over 2060. artifacts and shutdown.

you said you have xfx rx480gtr xxx. stock volt for stock clock 1288 is 1150mv. i see no posibility for you to go [email protected] even [email protected] sounds sketchy. gtr cards are top ocers but gtr xxx isnt binned like gtr black edition so cant expect such good overclock underclock


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jollysingle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> The NCP81022 datasheet will tell you WHAT is wrong, an I2C tool will tell you the correct value...
> 
> 
> 
> Could you teach me how to do it? I need to know a lot of information before start a farm with my partner. Please help me Wolf00,
Click to expand...

I've given you all you need to know to do it yourself, honestly.


----------



## bond007taz

I have a XFX RX 570 card with Micron and Elpida memory - I cant find a Polaris editor that will allow me to change the target temperature that supports Micron and Elpida memory. I did find a version of the Polaris editor that supports Target Temp but it is not showing my memory settings correctly. I tried to modify the bios file in this version with target temp but that ended badly. I was able to flash back to stock and get it running.

I just wanted to change the value of the target temp that is permanent so that if i move it to another machine it is set.

UPDATE: I found what I needed to make the change - SRBPolarisV2.61 - this tool is legit


----------



## Huntcraft

Lol you people are way smarter than me


----------



## Juthur

(Sorry for the translation of Google)

On my Rx 580 Nitro +, I have to apply + 22% (for one) and + 15% (for the other) of PL, otherwise they do not maintain their frequencies (1411Mhz). Will require no more than + 22% and + 15% to keep constant the frequency (OC)

I think it's odd (do you think cards have a problem?). Is it possible to apply it (+ 22% PL / + 15% PL) directly in the bios?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthur*
> 
> (Sorry for the translation of Google)
> 
> On my Rx 580 Nitro +, I have to apply + 22% (for one) and + 15% (for the other) of PL, otherwise they do not maintain their frequencies (1411Mhz). Will require no more than + 22% and + 15% to keep constant the frequency (OC)
> 
> I think it's odd (do you think cards have a problem?). Is it possible to apply it (+ 22% PL / + 15% PL) directly in the bios?


Yep you have to modifiy TDC, TDP and Max Power Limits values with PBE 1.4.1 (if it support your card) or manually with Hexeditor


----------



## Juthur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yep you have to modifiy TDC, TDP and Max Power Limits values with PBE 1.4.1 (if it support your card) or manually with Hexeditor


Heard, thanks to you, thankfully version 1.4.1 of PBE is compatible because Hexeditor out of reach for me.

So I added 22% to the Max Power Limit (175w x 0.22 = 38.5w => 39w + 175w = 214w) and indeed it gave me a constant frequency during the Fire Stryke Benchmark but I must also do it for the Other TDC and TDP?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Juthur*
> 
> Heard, thanks to you, thankfully version 1.4.1 of PBE is compatible because Hexeditor out of reach for me.
> 
> So I added 22% to the Max Power Limit (175w x 0.22 = 38.5w => 39w + 175w = 214w) and indeed it gave me a constant frequency during the Fire Stryke Benchmark but I must also do it for the Other TDC and TDP?


Yup


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> nope. if u leave the voltage to auto setting, it will be max. if u apply those 1150 in the last state, it might be lower, but u don't have to max it for safety or whatever.
> To be honest, that's totally not my fault. And where do you think i got my infos from? Yes! Vento041, along with gupsterg and mynm. And without lordkag from win-raid we wouldn't have so much fun with UEFI. So, they also deserve your love.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok, but i am not allowed to use my HxD for at least a week now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jestercore's Crazy PWM Edition:
> 
> nitro480-580.oc.pwm.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: howto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A972-A975: offset
> 8D 00 04 00
> "04" byte is the multi for *6,25mV offset. negative offset: FF-x+1 (FF=-1, F8=-8)
> 
> A976-A979: pwm
> 22 00 60 00
> "60" is the frequency:


Oh man, i'm gonna try it right now.

At first look working like intended. VRMtool shows 800khz as i set.


----------



## Alastair

At what point do I know my core voltage has gone too low for my miner?

I have noticed that HW INFO reports memory errors and claymore shows incorrect shares if the memory is unstable.

But what signs do I look for if my core voltage is too low? I'm currently at 0.962V for 1200MHz and still going lower.


----------



## Vento041

@Alastair

Before an actual crash you should lose some performance but still be running, that's the spot


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @Alastair
> 
> Before an actual crash you should lose some performance but still be running, that's the spot


ok cool so I'm looking for a crash.

Cause on all my cards (1 x480, 4x 570's 1x 580) I am now sitting at 0.95V at 1200mhz core. I see my hash rate starts to decline once I go south of the 1200-1150MHz core region. I'm scratching my head wondering if this is too good to be true. My Kill-a-watt is now below 1K watts for 6 cards. I'm super excited.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ok cool so I'm looking for a crash.
> 
> Cause on all my cards (1 x480, 4x 570's 1x 580) I am now sitting at 0.95V at 1200mhz core. I see my hash rate starts to decline once I go south of the 1200-1150MHz core region. I'm scratching my head wondering if this is too good to be true. My Kill-a-watt is now below 1K watts for 6 cards. I'm super excited.


Crash OR like obvious errors, tons of glitches and instability, impossible or hard to keep the highest frequency


----------



## Alastair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Alastair*
> 
> ok cool so I'm looking for a crash.
> 
> Cause on all my cards (1 x480, 4x 570's 1x 580) I am now sitting at 0.95V at 1200mhz core. I see my hash rate starts to decline once I go south of the 1200-1150MHz core region. I'm scratching my head wondering if this is too good to be true. My Kill-a-watt is now below 1K watts for 6 cards. I'm super excited.
> 
> 
> 
> Crash OR like obvious errors, tons of glitches and instability, impossible or hard to keep the highest frequency
Click to expand...

the machine switched off and restarted at 950mv. I'm going run 975mv through the night and see how it does.


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caa82437*
> 
> I checked your BIOS, you have the same VRAM chips as the RX 480 8GB. If you flash a RX 480 8GB BIOS you would unlock an extra 4GB of VRAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing that, it's helped the development of https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor
> A small change I made may fix the problem?
> 
> v1.4
> https://github.com/caa82437/PolarisBiosEditor


this is my card, could you tell from looking at this if I could flash it to 8gb?


I also attached my stock bios, could you or anyone see if I'm good to go?

stockbios.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> this is my card, could you tell from looking at this if I could flash it to 8gb?
> 
> 
> I also attached my stock bios, could you or anyone see if I'm good to go?
> 
> stockbios.zip 110k .zip file


Aftermarket card should not be able to "upgrade" memory since there should not be any 4gb extra chips at all. If you have a dual bios you can try to flash the bios of the 8gb version of your card. When you bought it? Earlier bought models could be more likely to be "upgradable"


----------



## adrian97c

I bought it last week, from herehttps://www.amazon.com/CYBERPOWERPC-GXiVR8020A2-Desktop-i5-7400-802-11AC/dp/B01NBL8BER/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1491703974&sr=1-2&keywords=cyberpowerpc&linkCode=sl1&tag=tecdea0f-20&linkId=16af78ee046fb6d05c2db25fe9db3a4a, as a part of the pre-built box.. it's an XFX card.


----------



## Flickspeed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlainCo*
> 
> as I've read, it seems PolarisBiosEditor set the memory controller voltage only, on some/most cards.
> there is another parameter which control the general card voltage, though 'VDDCI'
> I have probably same problem with my Sapphire RX 480.
> 
> I've read that OhMyGodACompany sell a tool to control that parameter, but that is very expensive (half a BTC).
> A serbian guy publish a tool : SRBPolaris
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0;all
> 
> among it's functionalities, one is to change the VDDCI to a lower value (875/900/925/950/975mV)...
> in fact one of my RX480 have lost at silicon lottery and seems to requires slight overvoltage to get above 2000MHz (with PBE 1040mV is more table than 1000mV)... I don't know how to increase VDDCI a little. Undervolting VDDCI made things worse for me.
> 
> since I'm a noob, I wait for being corrected. probably I missed apoint.


My aim was not to change any memory voltages. My aim is to simply change a parameter which Watttool is very good at changing, but I would like to change it through the bios. Speaking of this setting which I need to change through the bios file check image:


----------



## Juthur

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yup


Ok,
TDP (W) de 145 => 177
TDC (A) de 148 => 181
Max Power Limit (W) de 175 => 214

Once again thanks to you









I have a last question (I hope ^^), with PBE I changed the Vram deadlines in 1625 and since I did not touch anything else (so it is still automatic) there is a risk that Does a voltage rise too high or is there no risk?


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Found a Polaris Bios Editor v1.5

Noticed some mentioning it on some mining forums so had to check it out.

Haven't seen anyone mention it on OCN yet so thought I'd bring it up.

https://github.com/vadimDidenko/PolarisBiosEditor

Can't say how legit it is, but I haven't had any problems playing with it so far.


----------



## AlainCo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flickspeed*
> 
> My aim is to simply change a parameter which Watttool is very good at changing, but I would like to change it through the bios.


There is such a parameter in the VRAM section on all Polaris Bios Editors, but i don't know if it works...


----------



## tonibm19

Just a heads up.

RX460 can be flashed to RX560 it seems, at least in some cases.

See https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6dztta/wip_untested_flash_rx_460_to_rx560/
One person already tried and it worked fine.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonibm19*
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> RX460 can be flashed to RX560 it seems, at least in some cases.
> 
> See https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/6dztta/wip_untested_flash_rx_460_to_rx560/
> One person already tried and it worked fine.


Yes, it will work fine, as long as the memory manufacturer, AIB model, number of fans and ... thats all?, are the same.


----------



## tonibm19

Just a heads up.

RX460 can be flashed to RX560 it seems, at least in some cases.

See
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yes, it will work fine, as long as the memory manufacturer, AIB model, number of fans and ... thats all?, are the same.


Not really. The successful case there on reddit has flashed a single fan bios into a dual fan.
What I would like to know it's the importance of a power connector.
Do you think I can flash a 6-pin RX560 bios into a 6-pinLESS RX460? (same AIB, same memory and same number of fans)


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tonibm19*
> 
> Just a heads up.
> 
> RX460 can be flashed to RX560 it seems, at least in some cases.
> 
> See
> Not really. The successful case there on reddit has flashed a single fan bios into a dual fan.
> What I would like to know it's the importance of a power connector.
> Do you think I can flash a 6-pin RX560 bios into a 6-pinLESS RX460? (same AIB, same memory and same number of fans)


Technically speaking, you can. It just wont run. The BIOS is totally different, there are various reasons why you should only flash same model GPU onto another one. I wouldn't flash a RX560 single fan on my RX460 dual fan. I just asked someone for help, he helped with unlocking the RX460 and thats it. Way better.


----------



## hellm

RX 480 to RX 580 conversions (IR Controller only)

VRM-register fixed
IMC/VDDCI 1000mV
sub-vendor fixed / reference AMD/ATI
fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
fan settings and temp target fixed
1200mV, 1340MHz, powerlimits fixed (at least RX580 stock)
PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
RX480 Reference

ref480-580.1.0011.rom.zip 109k .zip file

Stock Edition (1150mV, 110W, 1266MHz, legacy fan)

ref480-580.stock.1.0011.rom.zip 109k .zip file

XTR Edition (1225mV, 200W, 1366MHz)

ref480-580.xtr.1.0011.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Asus RX480 Strix 8GiB

strix480-580.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


MSI RX480 Gaming X 4/8GiB

msi480-580.1.0009.rom.zip 109k .zip file


msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0009.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4/8GiB

nitro480-580.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


nitro480-580.4G.hynix.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


nitro480-580.4G.samsung.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GiB

xfx480-580.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB

his480-580.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Gigabyte RX480 G1 4/8GiB

giga480-580.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


giga480-580.4G.hynix.1.0008.rom.zip 109k .zip file


PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB

devil480-580.2.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 4/8GiB

dragon480-580.2.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file


dragon480-580.4G.samsung.2.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file




Spoiler: Vcore offset



open the .rom-file with a hex-editor, and change the marked byte at the specified address:
8D 00 *00* 00 -> hex value x * 6,25mV
4 -> +25mV, 8 -> +50mV, 10 -> +100mV
negative: FF - x +1
FC -> -25mV, F8 -> -50mV
Then open the file with Polaris Bios Editor -> Update CRC -> done.

RX480 Reference

v1.0011 -> A97C

Asus RX480 Strix
v1.0008 -> A952

MSI RX480 Gaming X 4/8GiB
v1.0009 -> A95C

XFX RX480 GTR 8GiB
v1.0008 -> A96C

Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4/8GiB
v1.0008 -> A974

Gigabyte RX480 G1 4/8GiB
v1.0008 -> A97C

HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB
v1.0008 -> A96C

PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB
v2.0006 -> AC98

PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 4/8GiB
v2.0006 -> ACA0





Spoiler: IMC/VDDCI



open the .rom-file with a hex-editor, and change the marked byte at the specified address:
00 *0C* B6 03
0B -> 950mV
0C -> 1000mV
0D -> 1050mV
0E - > 1100mV
0F is max, not tested, could also result in 950mV or max Vcore
Then open the file with Polaris Bios Editor -> Update CRC -> done.

RX480 Reference

v1.0011 -> 9DB5

Asus RX480 Strix
v1.0008 -> 9D8B

MSI RX480 Gaming X 4/8GiB
v1.0009 -> 9DB5

XFX RX480 GTR 8GiB
v1.0008 -> 9DB5

Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4/8GiB
v1.0008 -> 9DB5

Gigabyte RX480 G1 4/8GiB
v1.0008 -> 9DB5

HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB
v1.0008 -> 9DB5

PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB
v2.0006 -> 9D83

PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 4/8GiB
v2.0006 -> 9D83



again, thanx to everyone who made it possible!







would be a huge list.








special thx to @gupsterg, @Vento041, @mynm and lordkag from win-raid forum.


----------



## Vento041

Guys, is there somewhere the list (or even links to multiple documents/posts/infos) with all the differences between the 4xx series and the 5xx series? Apart from improved architecture, I'm talking about all those thing that could be "ported" like the 1000 MHz memory step (I ported it to my RX 480 Nitro+ OC bios, seem my forum sign). My first project was a "480 to 580 conversion", since there are so much differences between 4xx/5xx PCBs (or at least of the card that I care), I prefer to maintain a 100% compatibility by using the original bios (and getting more performance), and "modding the hell out of it"









I'm interested in "new algorithms"/"power saving features"/..../... basically all those "extreme" features that really translate to tweaked values.


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iRUSH*
> 
> XFX with the 1266 mhz clocks can do it. That's a $199 card. It'll have a 4gb sticker of the 8gb printed on the box.


I have XFX w/ 1266mhz, came in a pre-built machine I bought on 5/25/17 from Amazon. I'm still on the fence if it's upgradable, I can't take it apart.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> 
> VRM-register fixed
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> vendor fixed
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> 1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed (at least RX580 stock)
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> fan settings and temp target fixed
> RX480 Reference
> 
> ref480-580.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GiB
> 
> msi480-580.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GiB
> 
> nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> oc version with +25mV offset (1225mV GPU)
> 
> nitro480-580.oc.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GiB
> 
> xfx480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB
> 
> his480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX480 G1 8GiB
> 
> giga480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB
> 
> devil480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 8GiB
> 
> dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> more conversions. no one tested them, so i can't say for sure if they all work fine.
> 
> Asus RX480 Strix 8GiB
> 
> strix480-580.1.0002.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX480 G1 4GiB Hynix
> 
> giga480-580.4G.hynix.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4GiB Hynix
> 
> nitro480-580.4G.hynix.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI Gaming X 4GiB Hynix
> 
> msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 4GiB
> 
> dragon480-580.4G.samsung.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX470 Nitro+ 4/8G
> 
> nitro470-570.4G.hynix.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> nitro470-570.8G.samsung.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> those are based on a newer build, but still "unverified" (tpu)
> RX480 Reference
> 
> ref480-580.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> Stock Edition with -50mV offset (1150mV, 1266MHz, 110W)
> 
> ref480-580.stock.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> had to finish my work. won't be able to do more any time soon, got no time left.
> 
> again, thanx to everyone who made it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be a huge list.


I'm still using your gigabyte aorus 580 where I get 2020 with no errors and perf increase. But I noticed that the bios has problems with keeping the voltage like I set on PBE. [email protected] but in games, benchmarks etc it never actually reaches 1180. Most of the time it is around 1160/1170 and it gives me stablity issues. Power limit in Afterburner is set to 50%. What could be the issue?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> I have XFX w/ 1266mhz, came in a pre-built machine I bought on 5/25/17 from Amazon. I'm still on the fence if it's upgradable, I can't take it apart.


does it has a dual bios switch?


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> does it has a dual bios switch?


every xfx polaris card has dual bios switch


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> I'm still using your gigabyte aorus 580 where I get 2020 with no errors and perf increase. But I noticed that the bios has problems with keeping the voltage like I set on PBE. [email protected] but in games, benchmarks etc it never actually reaches 1180. Most of the time it is around 1160/1170 and it gives me stablity issues. Power limit in Afterburner is set to 50%. What could be the issue?


pls change that huge quote to ".."









there is a simple answer to it. it doesn't work anymore. since 17.4.1 u can't change the pointers (6528x) to a precise value.

What card do u have? some of the roms already have the 8D register for an offset, u can change it with a hex editor. the powercolors have it, the nitro, and the reference stock edition.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> pls change that huge quote to ".."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there is a simple answer to it. it doesn't work anymore. since 17.4.1 u can't change the pointers (6528x) to a precise value.
> 
> What card do u have? some of the roms already have the 8D register for an offset, u can change it with a hex editor. the powercolors have it, the nitro, and the reference stock edition.


with the stock aorus 580 bios it was overvolting, so [email protected] it sometimes overvolted to 1190-1200 and I had no problems with it.

with your new aorus bios it is undervolting, giving me stability issues. [email protected] it is 90% of the time at 1160-1170.
card is xfx rx480 gtr xxx edition


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> with the stock aorus 580 bios it was overvolting, so [email protected] it sometimes overvolted to 1190-1200 and I had no problems with it.
> 
> with your new aorus bios it is undervolting, giving me stability issues. [email protected] it is 90% of the time at 1160-1170.
> card is xfx rx480 gtr xxx edition


version 1.1006? it is based on a newer version found at tpu. my mods work, i did an i2c check, all was fine. but if u say u have issues, i take it offline. i just don't had the time for testing.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yes, u have. i didn't read your name. sry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> version 1.1006? it is a newer version found at tpu. my mods work, i did an i2c check, all was fine. but if u say u have issues, i take it offline. i just don't had the time for testing.


no no bios works fine its just undervolting ~10-20mV below the set voltage in PBE. I had to set +13mV in Afterburner so it keeps steady 1180, but even with +13mV I constantly see it 1170. Other than that it works good. I will try out your modified xfx rx580 bios


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Guys, is there somewhere the list (or even links to multiple documents/posts/infos) with all the differences between the 4xx series and the 5xx series? Apart from improved architecture, I'm talking about all those thing that could be "ported" like the 1000 MHz memory step (I ported it to my RX 480 Nitro+ OC bios, seem my forum sign). My first project was a "480 to 580 conversion", since there are so much differences between 4xx/5xx PCBs (or at least of the card that I care), I prefer to maintain a 100% compatibility by using the original bios (and getting more performance), and "modding the hell out of it"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm interested in "new algorithms"/"power saving features"/..../... basically all those "extreme" features that really translate to tweaked values.


580=480 just binned with better pcb, cooling and more power states in bios. im confident theres nothing else in the bios that gives you more perfomance, all comes down to pcb and higher clocks out of the box. I personally see no perfomance difference going 480->580 conversion apart from hellms mod so I can run higher mem clock, besides that I dont understand what perfomance you are seeking for. high end 480s can push more perfomance compared to some low-mid end 580s.

also the power saving and lower temps you see in 580 is just good pcb and bios with more power states. some 580s can undervolt very hard and keep relatively high clocks. pretty confident ive read some guys running [email protected] or so


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> no no bios works fine its just undervolting ~10-20mV below the set voltage in PBE. I had to set +13mV in Afterburner so it keeps steady 1180, but even with +13mV I constantly see it 1170. Other than that it works good. I will try out your modified xfx rx580 bios


xfx gtr 8GiB? could u post the original bios? i see if the one i got from tpu was bad


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> does it has a dual bios switch?


I don't see that option, but I do have on board Intel HD 630 graphics as a back up of sorts.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> xfx gtr 8GiB? could u post the original bios? i see if the one i got from tpu was bad


yea xfx gtr 8gb xxx

bios.zip 111k .zip file

^extracted it using atiflash before I started modding with my bios as backup. 100% working and stock


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> I don't see that option, but I do have on board Intel HD 630 graphics as a back up of sorts.


look close its on the end of card on top near pcie cables very small black switch whic moves left and right
http://i.imgur.com/2Lc53db.png


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> yea xfx gtr 8gb xxx
> 
> bios.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> ^extracted it using atiflash before I started modding with my bios as backup. 100% working and stock


no issues.. only the powerlimit is raised to rx580 stock.

PBE voltage doesn't work anymore. That's all.


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> look close its on the end of card on top near pcie cables very small black switch whic moves left and right
> http://i.imgur.com/2Lc53db.png




I might be looking too hard, don't see it


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> 
> 
> I might be looking too hard, don't see it


u said u have xfx card ? its stock amd radeon rx480 6pin, I dont recommend to oc and bios mod with it. ppl have fried their motherboard with that card because it takes too much power from motherboard when oced


----------



## Trender07

Any (sapphire) RX 580 4 GB SAMSUNG bios? Every rx 580 4gb bios I've saw was elpida or hynix, but my sapphire nitro oc+ 480 4 gb have samsung memorys


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> u said u have xfx card ? its stock amd radeon rx480 6pin, I dont recommend to oc and bios mod with it. ppl have fried their motherboard with that card because it takes too much power from motherboard when oced


Oh, ya the paperwork & driver CD says XFX & when I use GPUZ it brings me to the techpowerup page saying it's an XFX card.
I have a B250M Bazooka Mobo & 600w Power supply.

I mainly just want to unlock 8g, if it's there... I have a feeling it is, but you guys are the experts lol


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> u said u have xfx card ? its stock amd radeon rx480 6pin, I dont recommend to oc and bios mod with it. ppl have fried their motherboard with that card because it takes too much power from motherboard when oced


i think something else fried the card. in a german forum someone stressed a single pin (decent mainboards have 5x 12V pins) of the pcie slot with 5.2A of an lab power supply. after 8 hours the slot heated up to 31°C. uuuh.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i think something else fried the card. in a german forum someone stressed a single pin (decent mainboards have 5x 12V pins) of the pcie slot with 5.2A of an lab power supply. after 8 hours the slot heated up to 31°C. uuuh.


stock yes. oc it, add higher power limit then if youre lucky then gg pcie slot or if no luck then gg motherboard







solution to that frying was 8pin cable. card will be fine and alive just motherboard will be dead


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> u said u have xfx card ? its stock amd radeon rx480 6pin, I dont recommend to oc and bios mod with it. ppl have fried their motherboard with that card because it takes too much power from motherboard when oced


Bullcrap.

On everything.

Reference model cards only have inferior cooling compared to the AIB vendors.

Also, the issue was resolved with a DRIVER update.

And it didn't kill a single card or motherboard.

Reference cards do NOT have dual BIOS switch most of the time.


----------



## Vento041

Guys should we create a thread were we put all the common mods and request? It could even be a simple post and be linked in the first page.

I do not like to split/scatter information/tutorial around, so maybe a post linked on the first page could be better (instead of another thread).

This thread WAS about discovering new mods and testing stuff... Now is becoming more and more about helping the new guy doing the usual strapmod/5xx conversion/voltage limit/and so on... And it's totally fine and good! It's OK to help people! ... But it could be useful (and faster) to help those guys with a simple link, instead of writing the same words, over and over again.

Let's face it, most of the "issues" comes from guys, who does not even know what a BIOS is (and probably doesn't even read the first post, used google or this forum search function), they just see wonderful experiments/benchmarks and they want the same...

I will repeat myself:

It's totally fine to be amazed by this kind of experiments/mods
it's fantastic wanting to learn these kind of things
it's perfectly fine to ask for help if you do not have the knowledge...
... Is just easier to reply with a single link where all the FAQ are collected (if it enough to solve another user issue/question).

One last thing:

_With "new guy", I mean "that guy" who would like to "become a professional driver" and instead of first "getting a driving license and buy a car" he goes to "Formula 1 Grand Prix" asking to "pilots and mechanic ": "What are car wheels?"._

Please, catch my meaning...

*
Long story short:*
"New guys pleas use first google and search function... After you can ask question... Even the most stupid one... It's ok, I've done it many times too... just use google first!"

*Long story shorter:*
A FAQ section will be nice, so we can help people with a link instead of a wall of text


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> stock yes. oc it, add higher power limit then if youre lucky then gg pcie slot or if no luck then gg motherboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> solution to that frying was 8pin cable. card will be fine and alive just motherboard will be dead


ur friend is ur friend. but that's not a scientific proof. not at all.

and someone did just that. stressed the 12V pinds of a mainboard, result: no one in hell will burn up their motherboard, not if the card draws 75W, 100W, 150W or 200W out of it. u can get stability issues, but nothing dies. for sure.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Bullcrap.
> 
> On everything.
> 
> Reference model cards only have inferior cooling compared to the AIB vendors.
> 
> Also, the issue was resolved with a DRIVER update.
> 
> And it didn't kill a single card or motherboard.
> 
> Reference cards do NOT have dual BIOS switch most of the time.


sry but google says otherwise about frying







all xfx reference gtr/rs/gts have dual bios switch. and even if it was fixed in a driver update, i wouldnt be comfortable to raise power limit and oc that thing


----------



## Trender07

Why there isn't any RX 580 4 GB samsung memory bios? All of them are hynix or elpida


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> sry but google says otherwise about frying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all xfx reference gtr/rs/gts have dual bios switch. and even if it was fixed in a driver update, i wouldnt be comfortable to raise power limit and oc that thing


Google says nothing of importance, some gpu's/motherboards were REPORTEDLY fried. The PCI-E slot is rated for 75W by JEDEC standart. It can take ~90W of power. On MAXIMUM power draw FROM SLOT (mind you, you have 6/8 pin power connectors), it drawed ONLY 82W. Do not forget there are short circuit/overload protections on modern boards. I have shorted 2 of my boards, with metal piece touching the case (near the PCI-E slots), and after a power cycle they both work without issues.

Also, as i said, the issue was fixed with DRIVER update. So, its NOT present today.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trender07*
> 
> Why there isn't any RX 580 4 GB samsung memory bios? All of them are hynix or elpida


Just a guesses:

4GB card could have been left with cheaper mem chips because AIB partners focused on making less sub-models
Maybe no one has upload it yet
There are less 4GB cards
8GB usually are not so much expensive over 4GB so ppl buy 8GB card -> AIB are less prone to make 4GB cards with high end mem chips


----------



## Trender07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Just a guesses:
> 
> 4GB card could have been left with cheaper mem chips because AIB partners focused on making less sub-models
> Maybe no one has upload it yet
> There are less 4GB cards
> 8GB usually are not so much expensive over 4GB so ppl buy 8GB card -> AIB are less prone to make 4GB cards with high end mem chips


Oh well then I guess im stuck with 480 bios, still I can run 1400 MHz and 2000-2100 OC with wattman, my memory is K4G41325FE and looks its 4gb, tried to flash 8 gb bios but my screen was like half-cut


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trender07*
> 
> Oh well then I guess im stuck with 480 bios, still I can run 1400 MHz and 2000-2100 OC with wattman, my memory is K4G41325FE and looks its 4gb, tried to flash 8 gb bios but my screen was like half-cut


What GPU do you have?

Check if @hellm has done a bios mod conversion for your card.

If not... how good you are with hexedit?


----------



## megax05

@Vento041
I'v been using the R_Timing tool lately and what a nice way to edit a strap it did actually made it like a walk in a park ,but I want to know what are the most critical values to mod and if there is a link to know what each value means so it will make editing of the timing much easier.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> @Vento041
> I'v been using the R_Timing tool lately and what a nice way to edit a strap it did actually made it like a walk in a park ,but I want to know what are the most critical values to mod and if there is a link to know what each value means so it will make editing of the timing much easier.


Next time write this in the R_Timings thread, there's a section where PDFs are provided (AMD techdata and JEDEC standard), these are very technical but if you search for just what a timings does you should found it and be ready to go.... after that common RAM timing tweaking applies. Also you can try to google "timing _name AMD filetypedf" or "timing _name GDDR5 filetypedf".


----------



## Trender07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> What GPU do you have?
> 
> Check if @hellm has done a bios mod conversion for your card.
> 
> If not... how good you are with hexedit?


I got the Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC 4 GB


----------



## 8zabi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> ..


Hi

I have just tested your Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GiB bios (nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip) on my Sapphire RX480 Nitro OC+ 8GB. Before I flashed, I modded it to my OC settings and adjusted the last memory strap for my card. The card is recognized as RX580 and the modded bios is working without the driver patch. However my display port numbering changed, for example one of the HDMI ports is recognized as DVI-D, so FreeSync is not working. Is it possible to correct this? One last thing: with my RX480 memory strap settings I got a lot of GPU Memory Errors with the RX580 bios, although the settings (mhz / latency strap) are the same as the RX480 bios, where I got 0 / zero. Any ideas?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8zabi*
> 
> ^^


i am working right know on other things, but i will definitly fix that port-thing in the future.

for the memory, amd made some changes to the vram. with the same timings (and same clock, vcore) i get 2610 points with the 480 bios (superpos 1080p extreme) and 2605 with the 580 bios. that has to be related to the no-more-errors thing, i don't know. i have now >2610 points with more clockrate and 0 mem errors.









so i guess u have to figure out the best timings again. share.


----------



## manitox

Any one has the XFX GTS rx580 8gb bios?? I want to flash that on my xfx rs, mine its completly stable with sapphire bios but its to much pound for such a little card.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *manitox*
> 
> Any one has the XFX GTS rx580 8gb bios?? I want to flash that on my xfx rs, mine its completly stable with sapphire bios but its to much pound for such a little card.


Is really that hard to read the first post?

Full list of XFX 580 8GB Bios

XFX, GTS Black Edition 8GB, Radeon RX 580 Series, RX-580P8DBD6 model

XFX, GTS XXX RX580 8GB OC+, Radeon RX 580 Series, (1366 / 2000)

If your next question is which bios is the best:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CODPQlEcUZY

Check that your card PCB match as much as possible the PCB of the choose 580


----------



## flaviowolff

Guys, my HWinfo64 sensor is reporting max VRM temp of 86c (1 hour of bf1 gameplay), and max GPU VRM Voltage Output of 1.403v. My wattool settings for state 7 is 1350mhz @1.131v.

Is everything right?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> Guys, my HWinfo64 sensor is reporting max VRM temp of 86c (1 hour of bf1 gameplay), and max GPU VRM Voltage Output of 1.403v. My wattool settings for state 7 is 1350mhz @1.131v.
> 
> Is everything right?


86 c° kinda ok

1.403 no like really no


----------



## AlainCo

Hi, I'm modding Rx480 with PolarisBiosEditor, running a Linux GPU miner.
I've looked for data about Power Control Limit, but I don't have anything clear, especially to reduce heat and consumption.
There is more data on TBP and MaxPowerLimit, but it seems most people use it to consume more.
There is something about energy pumped from the PCI socket but I don't catch where it is exactly...

As I understand TBP control the max power consumed by the card, and MaxPowerLimit seems ... the same ?
What is the effect or Power Control Limit ?
some people push to the max at 50%, some to -20%
I observed nothing interesting for me...

by the way I noticed negative numbers in Polaris are redisplayed as unsigned 655XX (seems the signed number printed as unsigned int)...

I've noticed that reducing TBP /MaxPowerLimit to 90W (from 110/150W) seems good to reduce consumption, heating, improve stability, but reduce perf...
how does it work ? undervolting ? throttling ?

Is there design documentation about those kind of parameters?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> Guys, my HWinfo64 sensor is reporting max VRM temp of 86c (1 hour of bf1 gameplay), and max GPU VRM Voltage Output of 1.403v. My wattool settings for state 7 is 1350mhz @1.131v.
> 
> Is everything right?


pls send me your original bios.

i had to rely on tpu for original bios versions. If there is something wrong, the readings are affected, too. and if it was a spike, and the 1,4v were legit, your card didn't die. won't die in years, because it was for a very short time. and we can't trust that reading, as i said, and if there is everything as it should be, it was a crap reading anyway.

with a verified dragon 480 bios, i could fix it.

update:
..no all the dragon bios version had the same voltage object info. should be fine.


----------



## flaviowolff

Sorry, forgot to mention that I'm using the stock 480 red dragon bios. Voltage auto. Only changed the clock.


----------



## hellm

Then never mind..









what a relief.. oh, sure, yor proble, what was it? hwinfo is just a software tool. vrm out is not vid, and we don't know what hwinfo is really reading. could be, could be not. if it is the original bios, and u didn't hardmod anything, there is nothing u could do. so just assume it was bull****. nothing gained by too many worries.


----------



## flaviowolff

Rights.

Ur 580 dragon bios worked perfectly. I rolled back because I'm traumatized after my xfx 480 had its vrm burned and I had RMA denied. Don't wanna risk it.. but it was a nice experience

Btw, kinda offtopic, but do u know if it's bad for the vrm if I remove the cooler to repaste? There is a pad over it, Im afraid it could lose some conduction if I remove and place it again.


----------



## hellm

u don't have to explain to me









u can buy a new pad for precaution. maybe a thinner one, then u would have even better conduction. or just use the old one, as long it doesn't fall in the dirt and stays in one piece, you are fine.


----------



## Apolyon

Hello guys, I'm new to BIOS modding just bought MSI RX 580 Armor 8G OC with Hynix memory. Is here anyone who successfully mod bios in this GPU?


----------



## Alastair

So how low can you go?

This morning I accidentally set - 96mv (it's on a 1000mv bios) on one of my 570's and set 0.887v for 1200MHz core. It's still going. Wow.

GPU 6 in the screenshot.


Realistically through bios mods how low have the miners here managed to get their cards?
Most of my cards (4x 570, 1x 580 and a 480) are all running ~0.97v for 1.2GHz core. Think we can go any lower than that?


----------



## jetpack

I went to test that one you suggested ( 192131.rom ) and the subsystem IDs have a mismatch. Have the XFX 580 8GB (mine is Hynix) GTR XXX OC+ 1386M or RX-580P8D(FWR) . eh im stupid. found the one with the correct Device ID and Correct Subsystem ID... the one number was the same but the other was NOT. Thanks


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i think something else fried the card. in a german forum someone stressed a single pin (decent mainboards have 5x 12V pins) of the pcie slot with 5.2A of an lab power supply. after 8 hours the slot heated up to 31°C. uuuh.


So are you saying my card could be flashed from 4 to 8g? I've googled & YouTubed til my face turned blue & I can't seem to get a definite answer.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> So are you saying my card could be flashed from 4 to 8g? I've googled & YouTubed til my face turned blue & I can't seem to get a definite answer.


As i said, unless your GPU is Reference model, NO, you cant.


----------



## cencikk

1st of all ty hellm for your hard work and bios from post nr 3316. And ty all for contributing. I have Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB ASIC 77.5% and by mistake i flushed my bios waching youtoobek, oc mem to 2070 -54v on core in TRIXX. ATIWinflash program botton is not PolarisBiosEditor looking at bios.. dont drink beers and do this stuff..
Anyway i was lucky and all went well.
Now i can oc mem from 2070 error free to 2125 error free 2145 150+- errors 8h gaiming.
VRM temp1 is 10-15c lower then before now max 82c was 95c+-
i can still lover my v on all states like before 1145-1000v 1190-1020v 1235-1040v 1305-1080v power 100%gpu 115-130w and i dont need PL to maintain constant 1306mhz
dident test oc yet cuz my cpu is c2q 9550 e0 3.92 ghz and its limiting me in every game. 1700 soon
now that my testing stuff is over. will like to test more. can anyone tell me how and can i test 1750 straps? just copy and pase?
im total newbee to this and sorry for my bad eng


----------



## radarnigz5

can someone make uber mix straps for my 570

hynix memory

cant understand, how its done, but i knew how to flash bioses

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2nluJQfKrGDeHEyWktGUWZvMEE/view?usp=sharing


----------



## blue198444

there are all bios

someone tested this one?

https://anorak.tech/c/downloads/sapphire


----------



## spyshagg

Hi guys
Quote:


> UberMix v3.1
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019


Are these universal? (Elpida Hynix) ?

I have elpida


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Hi guys
> Are these universal? (Elpida Hynix) ?
> 
> I have elpida


Samsung only


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *blue198444*
> 
> there are all bios
> 
> someone tested this one?
> 
> https://anorak.tech/c/downloads/sapphire


These are just some bios with strap copied from lower freq to higher freq, call it "mod" is hard... Can be done with PBE in less than 1 min


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Samsung only


no ubermix for elpida then?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> no ubermix for elpida then?


No no, I said "Samsung only" but I really meant "There is a secret Elpida strap that makes your FireStrike score sky rocket to 50k"

Btw, modded mem strap are just based on common strap + testing lower timings. You can make them on your own with R_Timings.


----------



## spyshagg

Just looking for the famous ubermix (for elpida)


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> So are you saying my card could be flashed from 4 to 8g? I've googled & YouTubed til my face turned blue & I can't seem to get a definite answer.


Well, it looks like a reference card. But since u bought it in a oem, and there is warranty and all..

if u can't open the case, u can't do the 1+8pin if the card is totally bricked. If there is a igpu, u could boot and flash back to original, but again, u have to pull out the card at least for one boot.

u could post your bios and i will take a look.


----------



## tonibm19

Is it possible, via bios editing, to change memory supported by a bios?
For example, if I have a RX560 4gb micron bios, can I change the memory compatibility to make it a 2gb Hynyx card?

Also, can I remove the power connector requirement modifying bios? Make a 6pin bioss don't need it anymore and take all from the pcie.


----------



## adrian97c

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Well, it looks like a reference card. But since u bought it in a oem, and there is warranty and all..
> 
> if u can't open the case, u can't do the 1+8pin if the card is totally bricked. If there is a igpu, u could boot and flash back to original, but again, u have to pull out the card at least for one boot.
> 
> u could post your bios and i will take a look.


Thx, I'm at work now, but I posted my bios/card info few pages back here it is:
Post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3450#post_26127216
Or
Bios: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/48261
Thx for checking for me, & yes I have onboard gpu


----------



## paih85

can use for xfx 470 rs black (hynix)? or can u make 1 for me?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> Thx, I'm at work now, but I posted my bios few pages back here it is:
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3450#post_26127216
> Or
> Bios: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/48261
> Thx for checking for me, & yes I have onboard gpu


All that you need to do is:

Use AtiFlash to save your BIOS.
Open PBE and open the BIOS.
Find the Size in the top right angle in the VRAM table.
Edit from 4096 to 8192.
Save, flash it.
Run multiple instances of Unigine Valley/Heaven benchmark with GPU-Z open on Sensors. Look at the VRAM usage. If it goes over 4096MB and you dont get artifacts/crash, then you have 8GB card.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adrian97c*
> 
> Thx, I'm at work now, but I posted my bios few pages back here it is:
> Post: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3450#post_26127216
> Or
> Bios: http://www.overclock.net/attachments/48261
> Thx for checking for me, & yes I have onboard gpu


it is not a reference card, it is some unknown oem card from xfx. therefore, u can't flash it to 8GB, there are only 4GB on your card.

the only reason it worked for the reference card, was because there never was a real 4GB reference, AMD did that afterwards with an erxtra bios. they had to, but did this only to a few 480s, those 4GB who made their way to the retail market where sold aout instantly.

None of the manufacturers did that with their custom cards, it's not cheaper for them to only produce 8GB cards and sell some as 4GB.


----------



## grchina

is there any Saphhire rx 570 nitro+ 4gb samsung memory custom rom for eth mining?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grchina*
> 
> is there any Saphhire rx 570 nitro+ 4gb samsung memory custom rom for eth mining?


Flashing premade ROMs on the internet is an excellent way to softbrick your GPU - save your stock ROM, modify it, and flash it back.


----------



## grchina

well my problem is that i dont rly know to modify rom for eth mining,all i did is copied 1750 strap and oc memory to 2000 mhz...


----------



## Kamazok

Hello guys, I need help. I bought a video card 460 ASUS 2GB without 6pin and I can not flash a modified BIOS in any way. I keep my native bios, I put + 50% offset in PolarisBiosEditor, I'm trying a new BIOS, but in fact the old one remains with + 12%. I not have enough 48 watts + 12%, the maximum boost is 1000 Mhz. Help me plz


----------



## hellm

http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978

first "12" should be the powerlimit, doesn't have to be the same byte.


----------



## Rexer

Got a new Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8gb that doesn't give vrm readings. It shows up as 'N/A'. This doesn't appear to be normal.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rexer*
> 
> Got a new Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8gb that doesn't give vrm readings. It shows up as 'N/A'. This doesn't appear to be normal.


If you mean no temp - well, that's because its NCP81022 doesn't have a temp sensor. If you mean nothing at all... well... that's because of the interesting 5xx VBIOS, maybe.


----------



## Kamazok

thx hellm It worked !

But how can I now flash the modified BIOS to unlock the cores? I kind of stitched, but the new BIOS did not find new cores, what should I do ?!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamazok*
> 
> thx hellm It worked !
> 
> But how can I now flash the modified BIOS to unlock the cores? I kind of stitched, but the new BIOS did not find new cores, what should I do ?!


Wait, what did you do exactly?

And what BIOS did you used to flash over?


----------



## Xuper

Driver : 17.4.3

Model : XFX GTR RX 480

OS : Win7 64bit

I'm unable to run atikmdag-patcher.exe, I get Error "failed to locate driver file".any idea?


----------



## spyshagg

what are the rules to follow when editing gpu voltage in PBE ? Is it an arbitrary number, or is it like the r9 290's which we had to follow a certain pattern for voltages?


----------



## hardkod

Hello.
Any1 have 512K bios for Asus Strix rx480 8G?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardkod*
> 
> Hello.
> Any1 have 512K bios for Asus Strix rx480 8G?


the 512kb Version has only "FF" placeholders beyond 256kb. There is no information in those additional 256kb.


----------



## hardkod

So i need help then.
Friend lost original bios for this card, Tried a lot of RX480 bioses and have no luck, I use miner for test and half bioses is hanging card, other half have 0.0 mining speed. Only 1 bios working is Asus strix 580... But cant overclock. It can, but no perfomance increase.
How can i know what exactly bios i need to revert to stock.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardkod*
> 
> So i need help then.
> Friend lost original bios for this card, Tried a lot of RX480 bioses and have no luck, I use miner for test and half bioses is hanging card, other half have 0.0 mining speed. Only 1 bios working is Asus strix 580... But cant overclock. It can, but no perfomance increase.
> How can i know what exactly bios i need to revert to stock.


if it is the RX480 strixx, try this one:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> what are the rules to follow when editing gpu voltage in PBE ? Is it an arbitrary number, or is it like the r9 290's which we had to follow a certain pattern for voltages?


It doesn't work on Linux, because it's not done at the VRM controller level - so if you plan to run it there, may as well leave it.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> It doesn't work on Linux, because it's not done at the VRM controller level - so if you plan to run it there, may as well leave it.


Windows.


----------



## spyshagg

I just need to know if PolarisBiosEditor Vdcc voltages need to comply with a certain table.

For instance, Hawaii Bios Reader allowed you to change vdcc but only if you follow this table



Any voltage number not present on this table would not work. Is it the same with polaris?


----------



## gupsterg

Polaris uses SVI2 for VID per DPM.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I just need to know if PolarisBiosEditor Vdcc voltages need to comply with a certain table.
> 
> For instance, Hawaii Bios Reader allowed you to change vdcc but only if you follow this table
> 
> 
> 
> Any voltage number not present on this table would not work. Is it the same with polaris?


Off-topic, I know... but - I don't get why people feel the need to post that WHOLE table. Datasheets do it, and now forum posts... does no one else see that it's 1.55 - (x * 0.00625) ?


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Polaris uses SVI2 for VID per DPM.


I dont know what that means gupsterg







can i use on PBE the values on that table?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Polaris uses SVI2 for VID per DPM.
> 
> 
> 
> I dont know what that means gupsterg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can i use on PBE the values on that table?
Click to expand...

SVI2 means "yes" to you.


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> SVI2 means "yes" to you.


much obliged!


----------



## gupsterg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> I just need to know if PolarisBiosEditor Vdcc voltages need to comply with a certain table.
> 
> For instance, Hawaii Bios Reader allowed you to change vdcc but only if you follow this table
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any voltage number not present on this table would not work. Is it the same with polaris?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Off-topic, I know... but - I don't get why people feel the need to post that WHOLE table. Datasheets do it, and now forum posts... does no one else see that it's 1.55 - (x * 0.00625) ?
Click to expand...

To me the question posed by spyshagg read as he wanted to know what VID to enter for DPM. So that would be mV. ie 1250mV > dec to hex > 04E2 > endian conversion > E204.


----------



## paih85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> 
> VRM-register fixed
> changed pointer to 1000mV instead of 950mV for mem oc stability
> vendor fixed
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> 1340MHz GPU, powerlimits fixed (at least RX580 stock)
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> fan settings and temp target fixed
> RX480 Reference
> 
> ref480-580.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> Stock Edition with -50mV offset (1150mV, 1266MHz, 110W)
> 
> ref480-580.stock.1.0006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Asus RX480 Strix 8GiB
> 
> strix480-580.1.0002.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI RX480 Gaming X 4/8GiB
> 
> msi480-580.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4/8GiB
> 
> nitro480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> nitro480-580.4G.hynix.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> oc version with +25mV offset (1225mV GPU)
> 
> nitro480-580.oc.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GiB
> 
> xfx480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB
> 
> his480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX480 G1 4/8GiB
> 
> giga480-580.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> giga480-580.4G.hynix.1.0003.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB
> 
> devil480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Dragon 4/8GiB
> 
> dragon480-580.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> dragon480-580.4G.samsung.2.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX470 Nitro+ 4/8GiB
> 
> nitro470-570.1.0002.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> nitro470-570.4G.hynix.1.0002.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> those are based on an newer build found at tpu. still "unverified", my mods work fine. i don't have the time to test if it's rockstable as 1.0006.
> RX480 Reference
> 
> ref480-580.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> Stock Edition with -50mV offset (1150mV, 1266MHz, 110W)
> 
> ref480-580.stock.1.1006.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> again, thanx to everyone who made it possible!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> would be a huge list.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> special thx to @gupsterg, @Vento041, @mynm and lordkag from win-raid forum.


hi, can u make 1 for xfx 470 rs black (hynix)? thanks

my bios..
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4JqVya1W3PmaC1NUVBVUllSU0E/view?usp=sharing


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paih85*
> 
> hi, can u make 1 for xfx 470 rs black (hynix)? thanks
> 
> my bios..
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4JqVya1W3PmaC1NUVBVUllSU0E/view?usp=sharing


i'm sorry, i can only do that for cards with a voltage controller from International Rectifier. They are easy to programm, to learn about the others would take time. and time is what i don't have right now.

Besides, the 480/470's that have other controllers, mostly have less than 6 phases and not very powerful vrm's. so,for those cards, the only thing would be the powermanagement, and Vento041 is working on that. as soon as we figured out how to transfer that to a 4x0 bios, u might be lucky. There will be no 5, though.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *paih85*
> 
> hi, can u make 1 for xfx 470 rs black (hynix)? thanks
> 
> my bios..
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B4JqVya1W3PmaC1NUVBVUllSU0E/view?usp=sharing
> 
> 
> 
> i'm sorry, i can only do that for cards with a voltage controller from International Rectifier. They are easy to programm, to learn about the others would take time. and time is what i don't have right now.
> 
> Besides, the 480/470's that have other controllers, mostly have less than 6 phases and not very powerful vrm's. so,for those cards, the only thing would be the powermanagement, and Vento041 is working on that. as soon as we figured out how to transfer that to a 4x0 bios, u might be lucky. There will be no 5, though.
Click to expand...

Actually, NCP81022 is not only more expensive than the IR3567B, but it's higher quality - as I learned from my owner. Now, you might assume based on its programmable feature set that it's junk, but that ain't the case.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Actually, NCP81022 is not only more expensive than the IR3567B, but it's higher quality - as I learned from my owner. Now, you might assume based on its programmable feature set that it's junk, but that ain't the case.


i did not want to suggest that it is crap, i don't think Sapphire would use it for the new Nitro+ 580 if that would be the case. But it is a 4+0 Controller, therefore the 580 Nitro+ uses doubler with a 3 phase design. If a cheaper 480/470 uses this controller, there are no doublers to be found, and the 480's with big vrm's are all with ir controllers and true 5/6 phase.
I don't know if it is cheaper, or why, i think IR is Infinion? maybe they're only able to produce it cheaper, i don't know. Mabe it's only not-so-cheap in retail? i mean, why would anyone make a cost efficient card and throw an expensive controller on it? whatever, it also has a nice feature set. and it is programmable, but not that easy.

And i am not really a programmer, i know some stuff about programming languages, bytes and logic, but i have to rely on you guys with most of the hard stuff. at least for directions. The most convienent programming of an IR Controller, well i got that in minutes. I did see your posts about the NCP, and if i would have the time, i might want to take a look, just for fun. but right now i'm busy and if i have the time, i think i go for atombios structures and where to find that connectors first.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Actually, NCP81022 is not only more expensive than the IR3567B, but it's higher quality - as I learned from my owner. Now, you might assume based on its programmable feature set that it's junk, but that ain't the case.
> 
> 
> 
> i did not want to suggest that it is crap, i don't think Sapphire would use it for the new Nitro+ 580 if that would be the case. But it is a 4+0 Controller, therefore the 580 Nitro+ uses doubler with a 3 phase design. If a cheaper 480/470 uses this controller, there are no doublers to be found, and the 480's with big vrm's are all with ir controllers and true 5/6 phase.
> I don't know if it is cheaper, or why, i think IR is Infinion? maybe they're only able to produce it cheaper, i don't know. Mabe it's only not-so-cheap in retail? i mean, why would anyone make a cost efficient card and throw an expensive controller on it? whatever, it has also a nice feature set. and it is programmable, but not that easy.
> 
> And i am not really a programmer, i know some stuff about programming languages, bytes and logic, but i have to rely on you guys with most of the hard stuff. at least for directions. and, the most convienent programming of an IR Controller, well i got that in minutes. I did see your posts about the NCP, and if i would have the time, i might want to take a look, just for fun. but right now i'm busy and if i have the time, i think i go for atombios structures and where to find that connectors first.
Click to expand...

No worries; I just wanted to make sure no one got the wrong idea about different controllers. Now, MSI Gaming X 580s are FUN. They have the relatively new uP9505P - there's so many things I can do with this using my toolset, I leave a lot of it alone, 'cause I've no idea what it does! ASUS has the "ASP1106" on their STRIX 470s - to spare others the long search I had to do, the real name of it is RT8894A - this took me a bit to find...

Anyways, wasn't trying to push you into doing work for the other ones - but let me know if you do decide to have fun with them and need hints. My Linux tools support (currently) IR3567B & friends, NCP81022, RT8894A, uP9505P, and the mini uP1801 (I found this on an ASUS DirectCU II 290X of mine - controls MVDDC, surprisingly... fun!)


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> No worries; I just wanted to make sure no one got the wrong idea about different controllers. Now, MSI Gaming X 580s are FUN. They have the relatively new uP9505P - there's so many things I can do with this using my toolset, I leave a lot of it alone, 'cause I've no idea what it does! ASUS has the "ASP1106" on their STRIX 470s - to spare others the long search I had to do, the real name of it is RT8894A - this took me a bit to find...
> 
> Anyways, wasn't trying to push you into doing work for the other ones - but let me know if you do decide to have fun with them and need hints. My Linux tools support (currently) IR3567B & friends, NCP81022, RT8894A, uP9505P, and the mini uP1801 (I found this on an ASUS DirectCU II 290X of mine - controls MVDDC, surprisingly... fun!)


Yes! Definitely. Thanx!

"work for others"







yes, i have perhaps done that. but it had my fun, and i think i don't stop now. i mean, playing around with bios and controllers. Most of all because i also don't intend to keep my reference RX 480 forever. Ok, i might not sell it, we had so much fun together, and i also heard the vrm is making a very good e-power.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kamazok*
> 
> thx hellm It worked !
> 
> But how can I now flash the modified BIOS to unlock the cores? I kind of stitched, but the new BIOS did not find new cores, what should I do ?!


To unlock the cores if you gpu is the RX 460 Dual OC (O2G) you could test with the unlocked bios from here: http://overclocking.guide/amd-radeon-rx-460-unlocking-1024-stream-processors/

If not you could test this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1618192/rx-460-unlocking-from-896-to-1024-stream-processors#post_25706080 .

Before that maybe is better to see if your bios is hardware loked with CUINFO v1.7: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/570#post_25518093 but I don't know if it's working on rx 460 gpus.


----------



## sifupepe

maybe you can share your bios, i need a bios of amd rx 560 4gb, please share


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> the mini uP1801 (I found this on an ASUS DirectCU II 290X of mine - controls MVDDC, surprisingly... fun!)


Is there any way to determine if a card has this by either looking at the BIOS or the back of the PCB or probing it with some tool? Or do you have to take the cooler off?


----------



## manucas22

finally a working bios for sapphire rx 480 nitro+ to 580 pulse.

Excellent

thank u so much


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> the mini uP1801 (I found this on an ASUS DirectCU II 290X of mine - controls MVDDC, surprisingly... fun!)
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any way to determine if a card has this by either looking at the BIOS or the back of the PCB or probing it with some tool? Or do you have to take the cooler off?
Click to expand...

You'd have to have a sharp eye to see it by looking at the PCB... or you'd have to know where to look. I poke the GPU directly - SO much better. I only disassemble it to eyeball the controller when I *really* have a hard time getting a positive ID from its registers/behavior.


----------



## ku4eto

Just a heads up, for some reason R_Timings reads TRP_RDA wrong - its 12, yet it shows 24. Although it seems to be saving it properly, when check via the Decode.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You'd have to have a sharp eye to see it by looking at the PCB... or you'd have to know where to look. I poke the GPU directly - SO much better. I only disassemble it to eyeball the controller when I *really* have a hard time getting a positive ID from its registers/behavior.


I suppose determining if one has that controller and being able to mess with mvdcc requires some programming or hardware knowledge I don't have anyway...or could you change it with a bios edit assuming the controller was present?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You'd have to have a sharp eye to see it by looking at the PCB... or you'd have to know where to look. I poke the GPU directly - SO much better. I only disassemble it to eyeball the controller when I *really* have a hard time getting a positive ID from its registers/behavior.
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose determining if one has that controller and being able to mess with mvdcc requires some programming or hardware knowledge I don't have anyway...or could you change it with a bios edit assuming the controller was present?
Click to expand...

I could change it two ways - if the ROM had, in its VoltageObjectInfo table, a voltage object of mode 3 (init regulator), it's pretty much smooth sailing (for me, since I've written a program to do all the offset fixing & padding trimming for me) since all I gotta do is enter the register I want to put my stuff in, and the stuff I want in it. This will obviously vary per controller. The I2C **** gets done on load, and I'm a happy camper as long as it's something the driver won't touch (offsetm regs are fantastic for this; the driver likes to set voltages absolute.)

The other way is using my toolset - which uses direct access. For safety's sake, in some VRM controllers, I force it to ignore anything coming from SVI2. This means the driver won't do something I don't know about while I'm using it.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok well that is beyond my abilities then. I'm pretty sure I'm limited by the chip's IMC anyway though so best I could hope for probably is just tighter timings.

Thanks for the info regardless!


----------



## Rexer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> If you mean no temp - well, that's because its NCP81022 doesn't have a temp sensor. If you mean nothing at all... well... that's because of the interesting 5xx VBIOS, maybe.


Thanks, wolf 9466. Temps were there and now gone so I suspect something quit. Right now, the card functions well without the sensor. Long as this 580 works till Vega after-reference cards come out, I'll be fine. I'm not going to RMA the card because I know I'll end up with a refurbish and because I had problems with that I won't give up a new card. Most new RX 580 8 gb are no longer on sale because the 'bit miners' bought them out. AMD affirm this and said they're really taken back by their 'aggressive' purchasing. AMD sent a message to encourage their manufacturers to keep a surplus for gamers. Late in aftermath of production.
Thanks again.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Just a heads up, for some reason R_Timings reads TRP_RDA wrong - its 12, yet it shows 24. Although it seems to be saving it properly, when check via the Decode.


Ty for the bug report :3! Next time write in the R_Timing thread :3

Can you also send me the strap you used :3? And also RX or R9 gpu?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Ty for the bug report :3! Next time write in the R_Timing thread :3
> 
> Can you also send me the strap you used :3? And also RX or R9 gpu?


Its the public Hynix RX470/480 strap from Bitcointalk


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Its the public Hynix RX470/480 strap from Bitcointalk


Link xD?


----------



## ku4eto

777000000000000022339D00CE515A398055111230CB440900408400740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
This one,but with changes.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> 777000000000000022339D00CE515A398055111230CB440900408400740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
> This one,but with changes.


Can you simply link the exact strap that cause the problem xD?


----------



## nolive721

call to Linux distro users.

I am running a dual OS rig with Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I decided to try installing AMDGPUPRO drivers yesterday in my Ubuntu partition.
But after reboot, my machine started in Low graphics mode and didn't post whatever Options I tried under this configuration.

I was running a 580BIOS flashed on my Red devil 480, flashing the standard 480 Bios didnt fix the problem.

can it be that it is the same problem I had,and still having everytime I update drivers, in Windows with Drivers signature needing ATIDKmdag to run before reboot? If so, how do you do that in Ubuntu?

thanks so much


----------



## nolive721

did a bit of a search again just now and found this on AMD website http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx

would that fix my problem?

Configure
Ensure that your user account is a member of the "video" group prior to using the vulkan driver. You can find which groups you are a member of with the following command:

groups

To add yourself to the video group you will need the sudo password and can use the following command:

sudo usermod -a -G video $LOGNAME

You will need to log out and in again to activate this change.


----------



## Xuper

How many time can I Flash card ? I get Error Image size.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Can you simply link the exact strap that cause the problem xD?


Its just with changed TRP - 16, TRP RDA 12, WDA 48.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xuper*
> 
> How many time can I Flash card ? I get Error Image size.


i think 1000x is save. after 3000x flashes you should worry. but not if atiflash reports no error.

if u have errors, might be because hwinfo or some other software in the background is affecting atiflash.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Its just with changed TRP - 16, TRP RDA 12, WDA 48.


I've decoded the string you provided (with and without the TRPRDA = 12 change) with both R_Timing and ohgodadecode and both shows the same results? Are you sure that your file follow the correct syntax? I didn't spend time on file parsing so is really the file format is really strict... Be sure that follow this syntax

NAME|1_SPACE|=|1_SPACE|VALUE


----------



## aLargeOrangeCat

Hi, I'm new to overclocking GPU's. I recently purchased six ASUS RX 480 8GB cards that I'm using to mine crypto.

I used GPU-Z to save my bios, then copied the 1750 value to 2000. I successfully loaded the ROM using ATI Flash, but when I restart and install new drivers the card isn't recognized as an AMD card. I can go back to the stock BIOS and everything works perfectly again.

Is there something I'm missing when creating the BIOS? I've created the BIOS in both Polaris Bios Editor and SRB Polaris and get the same result.

I'm using AMD driver 16.12.2 in WIndows 10.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLargeOrangeCat*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to overclocking GPU's. I recently purchased six ASUS RX 480 8GB cards that I'm using to mine crypto.
> 
> I used GPU-Z to save my bios, then copied the 1750 value to 2000. I successfully loaded the ROM using ATI Flash, but when I restart and install new drivers the card isn't recognized as an AMD card. I can go back to the stock BIOS and everything works perfectly again.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing when creating the BIOS? I've created the BIOS in both Polaris Bios Editor and SRB Polaris and get the same result.
> 
> I'm using AMD driver 16.12.2 in WIndows 10.


Never use GPU-Z to save the VBIOS - always, always ATIFlash.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aLargeOrangeCat*
> 
> Hi, I'm new to overclocking GPU's. I recently purchased six ASUS RX 480 8GB cards that I'm using to mine crypto.
> 
> I used GPU-Z to save my bios, then copied the 1750 value to 2000. I successfully loaded the ROM using ATI Flash, but when I restart and install new drivers the card isn't recognized as an AMD card. I can go back to the stock BIOS and everything works perfectly again.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing when creating the BIOS? I've created the BIOS in both Polaris Bios Editor and SRB Polaris and get the same result.
> 
> I'm using AMD driver 16.12.2 in WIndows 10.


First page - atikmdag clock driver patcher.


----------



## Oracle1

Hi all and thank you for any advice

I have built a mining rig with 6 x RX470 MSI Radeon Gaming X 8GB with Micron memory. Unfortunately or fortunately I didn't get a lot of choice with the memory type. I have been mining for a long time now and In the past I have flashed cards but not on this level of complexity. I need to get these cards working properly as a rig in the long term to make ROI. This of course is tempered by the risk of bricking a card. I have read a lot and learnt a lot but I still don't think I have enough information before pressing the flash button.

I have used GPU-Z to extract a bios from one of the six cards and it returned the following



0:1500 7770000......
0:1625 7770000.....
0:1750 7770000......
0:1875 9990000......
0:2000 9990000......

I can supply the file as well if need be. I need some sensible advice about what straps to alter to get best efficiency mining ether. The miner itself is running Ubuntu 16.04 / WIN7 Dual boot. I am in the process of switching to Linux on all boxes. Win 7 no matter what I do will only run 5 cards and the last card gets an error 43 (i think or was it 22 lol?) in Device Manager. I want to master overclocking in Linux anyway.

Happy to send some BTC etc for a quality solution,


----------



## cryptolelefla

hello i'm trying to get best results in terms of power consumption and hash rate for my 6 *SAPPHIRE NITRO + RX 570 4gb with hynix modules*.
I've tried Anorak powersafe bios.. but it dosn't look so powersafe  got 110 w on gpuz.
I already apply 1750 timing and i was looking to get a "decent power consumption" on mining eth.
i set gpu to 1100/2100 and looks very stable with a good hashrate.
I'm looking to set current values because i'm planning to use them without trixx or msi ab.
i got some interesting results setting core an memory voltage around 0.825.
now i'm playing around with fan settings and power table to get similar results. i was on 76 w gpu draw - 29.5 mhs - 50 % fan min -
this is my bios file.

Silent_Sapphire_Nito_RX570_Hinyx.zip 108k .zip file


i can't set fan speed as i like and even to set core and memory voltage gives some problems to me (sometimes i enter lower value and i get higher power consumption) also editing tdp & tdc values don't gives me the expected results. Can anyone help me.
Thanks


----------



## flaviowolff

Guys, my Red Dragon 480 (stock bios) limites power limit to 30%. Tried changing by altering the registry (http://www.overclock.net/t/1387430/amd-how-to-change-the-power-control-limit-from-20-to-50), but didnt work. It did work on my previous XFX 480 which had a 20% stock limit.
Does anybody know a way to do it without flashing a new bios?

ty!


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> ^^


sure..
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> sure..
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/230#post_25789978
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851


Perfect. Turns out I was editing my onboard graphics registry, lol.

Is it really safe/better to set 50% if the PSU can handle it?


----------



## flaviowolff

My samsung mems doesnt seem to like voltage. When I raise it from 1000 to 1100mv (2100mhz), I lose about 20fps on fire strike, and 500pts on superposition. It wrecks the performance. I have to reboot the system and set it back to 1000mv to get my performance again.


----------



## hellm

better? if u think more performance is better.. safe? Don't burn up your vrm, and you are fine. as long as the gpu/mem oc is stable, of course.

It's not the voltage for your mem chips, that would be 1.5V. it's the integrated mem controller and more:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109969
if u gain nothing by raising this voltage, leave it.


----------



## Scorpion87

Hi guys, so i flashed my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G with the Uber-Mix Extreme V3.1 on the 2000 Mhz timing table... Strange thing, i get no boot splash Screen but get normal into Windows (10 Pro), is this normal ?

CSM is disabled , fast boot is enabled and secure boot is partially disabled.


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> better? if u think more performance is better.. safe? Don't burn up your vrm, and you are fine. as long as the gpu/mem oc is stable, of course.
> 
> It's not the voltage for your mem chips, that would be 1.5V. it's the integrated mem controller and more:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109969
> if u gain nothing by raising this voltage, leave it.


I did further tests; by not touching the mem voltage, if I raise to 2100, I get perf increase. If I raise to 2200, my perf goes down abruptly like I said here. From 65 fps on firestrike graphics test 1 to 40ish..


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flaviowolff*
> 
> I did further tests; by not touching the mem voltage, if I raise to 2100, I get perf increase. If I raise to 2200, my perf goes down abruptly like I said here. From 65 fps on firestrike graphics test 1 to 40ish..


how many errors do you get? (hwinfo->sensors)
i think at 2200 you get far too many -> performance drops, stability issuses..


----------



## flaviowolff

@2000 = no errors (firestrike run/30m gameplay)
@2100 = a few hundred
@2200 = 20-30k errors


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Interestingly enough ATiFlash for me only gives me a message that it cannot find a discrete ATI card. No option to flash with modded bios. Even command line wont do anything more than tell me the list of options. Wonder why this is. Both cards work and run fine on the system. Tried unplugging one, still get that same message. Made sure to disable onboard graphics in the BIOS. I guess I'll have to get creative.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Interestingly enough ATiFlash for me only gives me a message that it cannot find a discrete ATI card. No option to flash with modded bios. Even command line wont do anything more than tell me the list of options. Wonder why this is. Both cards work and run fine on the system. Tried unplugging one, still get that same message. Made sure to disable onboard graphics in the BIOS. I guess I'll have to get creative.


You should be able to select which card do you want to flash


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion87*
> 
> Hi guys, so i flashed my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8G with the Uber-Mix Extreme V3.1 on the 2000 Mhz timing table... Strange thing, i get no boot splash Screen but get normal into Windows (10 Pro), is this normal ?
> 
> CSM is disabled , fast boot is enabled and secure boot is partially disabled.


Hi

Sounds as a GOP issue. Enable CSM or replace your GOP with the one in the attachment.

How to...


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Interestingly enough ATiFlash for me only gives me a message that it cannot find a discrete ATI card. No option to flash with modded bios. Even command line wont do anything more than tell me the list of options. Wonder why this is. Both cards work and run fine on the system. Tried unplugging one, still get that same message. Made sure to disable onboard graphics in the BIOS. I guess I'll have to get creative.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> You should be able to select which card do you want to flash


I know. BUt it doesnt. I open ATIflash as Admin and it instantly gives me the message that it cannot find ATI Discrete Graphics. Does not even open the regular ATiFlash window at all. When I open it in CMD it only allows me to see the --help commands and I can not even manually flash via CMD. This is an FM2+ socket and Ive tried it with the motherboard bios settings with the onboard graphics disabled as well as set to "Auto". And having the default graphics set to pci express. Cards work. The rest of the system recognizes and I have full controll over the cards in everything form GPU-Z, Afterburner, Wattman, and HWiNFO. ATiFlash is the only program that will not recognize either card. ATiFlash does not recognize when only one card is plugged in. ATiFlash does not recognize when two are plugged in. Neither of these cards has ever been flashed either. So its not like its a bad flash or an error from a previous flashing causing this. They are both running their stock, factory BIOSes.

EDIT: After about 6 reboots it finally open AtiWinFlash correctly. Lets see if it will write correctly


----------



## hellm

I had some strange mem behavior with my reference 580 1.0006 bios, i had errors if i don't used 25MHz steps..(??)

update: version 2.0001 died. I had those errors because intel drivers messed up my sys, had to recover my bios once too often.








drviver salad.. now it's fine.


----------



## DrathVader

Are there any RX 580 bioses that will work on my RX 480 Nitro 4GB?
It's the non-plus version, the PCB is completely different than Nitro+. It has Elpida memory and NCP81022 VRM controller.
If there are no bioses that would work, is it at least possible to increase the maximum Vcore limit to RX 580 levels?


----------



## risotto

unless you are a miner theres no reason to hold onto rx480/580s. atm they go for 300-350€ each due to out of stock almost everywhere and the earliest delivery time is autumn. chinese ethereum miners buying straight from warehouses in 10,000 incriments







actually saw 1 card xfx gtr rx480 go for 400€. almost the price of brand new 1070. trying to get rid of mine too


----------



## thiagotigaz

Guys, i'm having a problem under windows 10, my timing straps are showing crazy, can somebody please send me a good polaris bios editor link
or please mod attached rom for me, its a XFX rx 580 - 4gb with elpida memory

i would like to copy 1500 straps to values above until 2000.


xfx580-gtx-4gb-original2.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiagotigaz*
> 
> Guys, i'm having a problem under windows 10, my timing straps are showing crazy, can somebody please send me a good polaris bios editor link
> or please mod attached rom for me, its a XFX rx 580 - 4gb with elpida memory
> 
> i would like to copy 1500 straps to values above until 2000.
> 
> 
> xfx580-gtx-4gb-original2.zip 110k .zip file


That's normal, I think you need a patched version of the bios editor or have to hex edit. When I open 570 bios with the one from OP it shows that.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thiagotigaz*
> 
> Guys, i'm having a problem under windows 10, my timing straps are showing crazy, can somebody please send me a good polaris bios editor link
> or please mod attached rom for me, its a XFX rx 580 - 4gb with elpida memory
> 
> i would like to copy 1500 straps to values above until 2000.
> 
> [/ATTACHMENT]


Use PBE 1.4.1, you can find it in the almost never completely read first post.

Copying straps from 1500 to 2000 will do the trick, If you just want more performance, btw remember that tweaking manually your timing is better (but it will need hours of testing).


----------



## VForrest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mazedmarky*
> 
> Thanks a bunch for the BIOS. Successfully flashed my 480, too.


How much better does the GPU preform to flash it to RX 580?


----------



## PPBottle

I will share my experience with what the supposed IMC does on Wattool against what PBE shows.

First, I have to say in my case with Hynix AJR my 470 nitro+ plus shows voltage scaling when changing it from wattool when doing memory overclocking. I get a lot of errors at 1950 1000mv IMC when ethmining just when DAG loading, but with 1100mv I'm mostly stable (altough, this is done on a 2000 strap, no changes to straps as of yet). So in my experience at least, upping and lowering the IMC shown in wattool seems to change stability in memory, as the stock 900mv IMC voltage on my AJR 570 Armor does indeed produce hang and invalid shares after many hours, but then 0.925v is mostly fine at stock 1750mhz.

Then with PBE it's totally strange that it reads the supposed VDDCI at 1000mv for 300mhz, when in reality it is 800 on my 470 nitro+ and 750 on my 570 armor. It would be nice that PBE eventually added real IMC voltage (and not pointer) modding, because currently a high idle IMC voltage and wattool's voltage offset (or via manual hex editing) will help us deal with high IMC voltages for OCing memories like AJR (at least in my case, tho I fear my nitro+ AJR card is a total dud in the IMC area).

Also to add to PBE, I find quite amusing that changing the TDP can alter the GPU Chip Power reported on Hwinfo comparing my 570 Armor and 470 nitro+. Even if my nitro is ASIC 68 and my best 570 Armor is ASIC 75, the massive 35W TDP difference set in BIOS can explain why these new Polaris chips eat up so much power at the same voltage and clocks compared to my nitro+ (Nitro+ = 60w GCP on Hwinfo against 95W GCP for my best 570 armor). I appreciate the backported middle VRAM pstate to my nitro+ (have to test it yet), but IMO 120W TDP is really overkill for the 4xx Nitro+, not only because it has 1 less VRM phase for core but also because the difference in fin density and heatsink area is not to be ignored (and the Nitro+ 4xx heatsink is more comparable to the 5xx Pulse one in real cooling performance).


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> unless you are a miner theres no reason to hold onto rx480/580s. atm they go for 300-350€ each due to out of stock almost everywhere and the earliest delivery time is autumn. chinese ethereum miners buying straight from warehouses in 10,000 incriments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually saw 1 card xfx gtr rx480 go for 400€. almost the price of brand new 1070. trying to get rid of mine too


Those prices are dumb. Newegg just had stock of them today. No one needs to pay 300-350+.

1) Set alerts on sites
2) Buy at retail
3)??????
4) Profit!

Anyway, its a BIOS mod thread, not a retail thread or price comparison vs performance.


----------



## PontiacGTX

I tried verifying the file checksum with hxd editor but it didnt work, do you know why?


----------



## PPBottle

Adding to the questions before I made, what the fudge means that Fuzzy fan setting? I mean, does that disable the dreaded 0db Fan mode? Because I would very much like to disable it so I can get consistent low temps (specially to keep the VRAM cool on mining). Thanks!!


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PontiacGTX*
> 
> I tried verifying the file checksum with hxd editor but it didnt work, do you know why?


Maybe OP @generaleramon knows for sure. I think my problem was with not running the ATimDag Patcher.


----------



## Dreamwalkz

Hi guys.

I'm running a 5x rx 480 8gb reference card rig and I am faced with the GPU on pciex16 of having a ton of memory errors.



No issues with my other cards, just this guy.

Polaris setting are as follows.



Do I need to feed more voltage? Lower memory clock?


----------



## PPBottle

Adding to the questions before I made, what the fudge means that Fuzzy fan setting? I mean, does that disable the dreaded 0db Fan mode? Because I would very much like to disable it so I can get consistent low temps (specially to keep the VRAM cool on mining). Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dreamwalkz*
> 
> Hi guys.
> 
> I'm running a 5x rx 480 8gb reference card rig and I am faced with the GPU on pciex16 of having a ton of memory errors.
> 
> 
> 
> No issues with my other cards, just this guy.
> 
> Polaris setting are as follows.
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to feed more voltage? Lower memory clock?


You are strap copying and on top of that doing a 70mhz OC while, for some reason, lowering the IMC pointer voltage (not the actual IMC voltage).

They are all 8GB samsung cards, but the IMC and the VRAM ICs can behave different from GPU to GPU. You need to manually test what strap gives the best behaviour on that particular GPU.

Strap testing can be tedious (I'm at this moment doing that on one of my cards). But shows benefit in the long run with less downtime and lockups because of unstability. Remember that best performance and stability is achieved by fine tuning the strap, but that requires to know what they do, and for me at most I know what 25% of the timings do on a strap. Also have in mind what algo you are running on the GPUs and what timings do they need the most to be tightened, and what dont and can be used to be loosened for better stability (DAGs on Eth are read oriented for example).

To add to the discussion, has anybody tried to modify the P7voltage in PBE? I'm trying to do heavy offsets on my gpus (have high IMC voltage for stability while having low core voltage and clocks for power saving), and I would really need to achieve -16x6.25mv offsets (-0.1v). That would leave at stock P7 state at 0.7v, which I think will make the whole thing unstable at windows startup, if I can make P7 voltage 0.9v I would be really happy, but ATM I'm testing one strap and wanted to know in the meantime if someone already tried this, so I can add this to my modded BIOS. Thanks in advance!


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Hi guys, bios flashing newbie here.
I'm thinking about installing an rx 580 bios on my rx 480 8gb xfx rs (not the black edition) but i desperately need some clarification. First of all, my gpu has dual bios, so i should be totally safe right? And if i want to regain my warranty flashing back the old bios is enough? Anyway, how the situation is going with this? Are users reporting problems? And, lastly, do you which bios is better to flash on my card?
Sorry for the questions but i'm not really into bios flashing;
Thanks


----------



## xMines

Hi Guys, I found out using Afterburner that GPU clock: 1122 and MEM: 1900 runs very well and stable. So now I want to include this settings into my BIOS. 
As you can see I simply changed the Values in the red marked fields, is this wrong? Cause the performance doesn't seem to be improved like in Afterburner, when I now do the changes in Afterburner also the performance increases. So what do I do wrong?

BR xMines


----------



## underclockedlol

First, I'd like to thank those responsible for the tools released freely to work the best out of the Polaris lineup.

Second,
My 4GB, XFX RS RX 480 is a turd, particularly the memory. I need to edit the memory timings to exceed 1900mhz without errors. The UberMix 3.1, 1625/2000 and 1750/2000 timings all fail to reach 2000mhz.

Following the instructions in the first post, I have this from ATOMBIOSReader:
001c: a47a Len 0462 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
Value a47a is the start address. My bios in HxD, according to the find function by text string nor hex value, has such a value. If anyone could help that'd be great.


----------



## underclockedlol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMines*
> 
> Hi Guys, I found out using Afterburner that GPU clock: 1122 and MEM: 1900 runs very well and stable. So now I want to include this settings into my BIOS.
> As you can see I simply changed the Values in the red marked fields, is this wrong? Cause the performance doesn't seem to be improved like in Afterburner, when I now do the changes in Afterburner also the performance increases. So what do I do wrong?
> 
> BR xMines


Where did you get the BIOS from?


----------



## xMines

bitsbetrippin


----------



## underclockedlol

Patch your display driver with *atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5*. Use *atiflash_274* to *save* the BIOS from your card. Set the memory to your desired speed in the bios editor. Save that BIOS, and *load* it in ATIFlash. *Program* it. Reboot.


----------



## hellm

i made an update

improved stability
added vcore offset register
some minor things
to add offset, change the specified byte (hex * 6,25mV) and update CRC with PBE.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337


----------



## xMines

This is what I actually did, but I don't know how to implement the GPU Mhz settings into the BIOS.


----------



## xMines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underclockedlol*
> 
> Patch your display driver with *atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5*. Use *atiflash_274* to *save* the BIOS from your card. Set the memory to your desired speed in the bios editor. Save that BIOS, and *load* it in ATIFlash. *Program* it. Reboot.


----------



## underclockedlol

AFAIK you've done everything right. What card? There are a few different builds of Polaris BIOS editor, that could be the problem. Otherwise I don't know.


----------



## xMines

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *underclockedlol*
> 
> AFAIK you've done everything right. What card? There are a few different builds of Polaris BIOS editor, that could be the problem. Otherwise I don't know.


No I know that GPU isn't set properly, but I don't know how to set it properly normally the values have to increase per each.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i made an update
> 
> improved stability
> added vcore offset register
> some minor things
> to add offset, change the specified byte (hex * 6,25mV) and update CRC with PBE.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337


When you say *added vcore offset register, does this one work like the one in Wattool? (which is most like a global offset with little actual usecases, at least for me as I'm trying to make work a Nitro+ 470 that needs 1050mv for IMC but at the same time would want 900mv for core)

Also, when you talk about memory pointer values and stability, what exactly can you get from upping the pointer voltage against the actual IMC voltage?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## taisel

So I took the liberty of BIOS modding my Sapphire 2GB dual fan Rx 460.

The changes I attempted:

Changed the TDP from 48W to 72W for a built in +50% power limit
Copied memory strap for 1750 to 2000 for an ez 10% performance boost when OC'd with the new timings.
*I tried to mod the 1024 shader unlock, but it seems to have no affect*
Since I'm having issues unlocking the last 128 shaders (card runs fine, just doesn't detect it with the mod), can anyone check the BIOS file?
https://filebin.net/0424smpw46txy36t/Sapphire.RX460.2048.160714.modified2.rom
*
I'm really wishing right about now CUINFO was updated to support detecting hardware vs. software locked CUs on the rx 460. Can we request such?*


----------



## misteroxxx

Hello everyone

Sorry for my bad english

So I have an xfx rx480 BE 8gb and have the bios of hellm flashed the xfx480-580.1.0004.
Now I have the problem that the memory controller in the idle always stands at 100% and GPU on 16%.
Someone else has the same problem and how he solved it.

If someone the german language is powerful and can help me would be very grateful.

Otherwise I can also translate it











Edit: If I do a render test he shows me nevertheless gpu load 16% and memory controller load 100%.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misteroxxx*
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Sorry for my bad english
> 
> So I have an xfx rx480 BE 8gb and have the bios of hellm flashed the xfx480-580.1.0004.
> Now I have the problem that the memory controller in the idle always stands at 100% and GPU on 16%.
> Someone else has the same problem and how he solved it.
> 
> If someone the german language is powerful and can help me would be very grateful.
> 
> Otherwise I can also translate it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: If I do a render test he shows me nevertheless gpu load 16% and memory controller load 100%.


Because the BIOS is from card with another components in it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *taisel*
> 
> So I took the liberty of BIOS modding my Sapphire 2GB dual fan Rx 460.
> 
> The changes I attempted:
> 
> Changed the TDP from 48W to 72W for a built in +50% power limit
> Copied memory strap for 1750 to 2000 for an ez 10% performance boost when OC'd with the new timings.
> *I tried to mod the 1024 shader unlock, but it seems to have no affect*
> Since I'm having issues unlocking the last 128 shaders (card runs fine, just doesn't detect it with the mod), can anyone check the BIOS file?
> https://filebin.net/0424smpw46txy36t/Sapphire.RX460.2048.160714.modified2.rom
> *
> I'm really wishing right about now CUINFO was updated to support detecting hardware vs. software locked CUs on the rx 460. Can we request such?*


Timings copy is a bad way for increased performance. It reduces the gpu bandwidth . Also, the shader unlocking is not as easy as it looks, since you will have to modify the PowerPlay table. Simply telling the card that it has 1024 shaders instead of 896 will not make them run, if the BIOS doesn't say to power them up. Dont forget that TMU's are also locked. There are already unlocked BIOS-es use one that fits your GPU and memory.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> When you say *added vcore offset register, does this one work like the one in Wattool? (which is most like a global offset with little actual usecases, at least for me as I'm trying to make work a Nitro+ 470 that needs 1050mv for IMC but at the same time would want 900mv for core)
> 
> Also, when you talk about memory pointer values and stability, what exactly can you get from upping the pointer voltage against the actual IMC voltage?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Yes, WattTool does the same, and with vrmtool you can also change register 8D on the IR3567B.

I don't know. I think it's the +50mV, changing the pointer is better than changing the voltage values. DPM still works as intended. There should be no difference if you override it manual, but i don't trust wattman. not at all.









..the stability thing, i found another byte in the second half of the voi table that was specific for each card. Now i should call it the "ultimate zero" edition, i don't have mem errors anymore, have to oc to 2200MHz to find 1 mem error.


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentlemanWukong*
> 
> Hi guys, bios flashing newbie here.
> I'm thinking about installing an rx 580 bios on my rx 480 8gb xfx rs (not the black edition) but i desperately need some clarification. First of all, my gpu has dual bios, so i should be totally safe right? And if i want to regain my warranty flashing back the old bios is enough? Anyway, how the situation is going with this? Are users reporting problems? And, lastly, do you which bios is better to flash on my card?
> Sorry for the questions but i'm not really into bios flashing;
> Thanks


up


----------



## xMines

I try to reflash my bricked RX480 8gb but I only see it in Win10 devicemanager with failure 12. Atiflash doesn't see it.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes, WattTool does the same, and with vrmtool you can also change register 8D on the IR3567B.
> 
> I don't know. I think it's the +50mV, changing the pointer is better than changing the voltage values. DPM still works as intended. There should be no difference if you override it manual, but i don't trust wattman. not at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..the stability thing, i found another byte in the second half of the voi table that was specific for each card. Now i should call it the "ultimate zero" edition, i don't have mem errors anymore, have to oc to 2200MHz to find 1 mem error.


Lets use examples so it is settled for good:

With my gpu, I need to set 1050mv on IMC via Wattool to have it stable a 1925mhz. You say that changing only the pointer value in PBE or using your modded Bios with the +50mv pointer applied does the same as having actual +50mv on the IMC via wattool (like in my case)? Because if changing only the pointer helps stability that much, and we know the IMC speed in the Wattool the "minimum core voltage" too, with your method I could achieve stability with the +50mv pointer, but keeping in wattool 1000mv instead of 1050mv and having the possibility of undervolt my highest Core pstate (because now the forced vcore ceiling becomes 1000mv instead of my previous 1050mv).

So if your voltage offset in the Bios is the very same offset found in wattool, we are still taking about global offsets that dont help much in setting appart vcore and IMC voltage. 1050vcore and 1050IMC with -50mv offset is pretty much the same as 1000mv vcore 1000mv IMC with no Wattool offset (or yours set in BIOS, as it seems). Cryptos that benefit a lot from memory but not so much from core would love a vcore only offset (and for what the other poster said about Tonga it can be possible in HxD at least).


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMines*
> 
> I try to reflash my bricked RX480 8gb but I only see it in Win10 devicemanager with failure 12. Atiflash doesn't see it.


How did you brick your GPU? Also, if you manage to boot into Windows, it means that you will be able to read the GPU. What drivers are you using? And do you use the atikmdag patcher?>


----------



## whitrzac

I tried flashing my RX 560, after the flash, window's sees the card, but I'm getting an error 43 on it.

The Polaris bios edit tool says the card is unsupported, but all of the information populates and looks accurate.

Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> Lets use examples so it is settled for good:
> 
> With my gpu, I need to set 1050mv on IMC via Wattool to have it stable a 1925mhz. You say that changing only the pointer value in PBE or using your modded Bios with the +50mv pointer applied does the same as having actual +50mv on the IMC via wattool (like in my case)? Because if changing only the pointer helps stability that much, and we know the IMC speed in the Wattool the "minimum core voltage" too, with your method I could achieve stability with the +50mv pointer, but keeping in wattool 1000mv instead of 1050mv and having the possibility of undervolt my highest Core pstate (because now the forced vcore ceiling becomes 1000mv instead of my previous 1050mv).
> 
> So if your voltage offset in the Bios is the very same offset found in wattool, we are still taking about global offsets that dont help much in setting appart vcore and IMC voltage. 1050vcore and 1050IMC with -50mv offset is pretty much the same as 1000mv vcore 1000mv IMC with no Wattool offset (or yours set in BIOS, as it seems). Cryptos that benefit a lot from memory but not so much from core would love a vcore only offset (and for what the other poster said about Tonga it can be possible in HxD at least).


0x8D = Voltage offset Loop 1 -> therefore, it should only affect Vcore GPU. I don't know if WattTool uses only the 8D register, but vrmtool does. You can also set 0x9A (= Actual voltage Loop 1 (VOUT), x*(1/128) or x*0.0078125), i really don't know what that will do.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> I tried flashing my RX 560, after the flash, window's sees the card, but I'm getting an error 43 on it.
> 
> The Polaris bios edit tool says the card is unsupported, but all of the information populates and looks accurate.
> 
> Is there something I'm missing?


Yes. Why is no one reading first page? Download the atikmdag-patcher and run it.


----------



## spyshagg

Edited gpu voltages on PolarisBiosEditor are not respected under windows 10. But they work fine under Windows 7.

Does anybody know why? is there other way to modify bios gpu voltages?

thanks!


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Is it better to flash a custom rx 480 bios or the rx 580 one on a xfx rs rx 480 8gb? Because it isn't the black edition with the 1330 core clock, but it's the one slightly overclocked (1288)


----------



## thehansgrubers

I'm a little new to this bios editing, and I can't figure out why polaris is showing my vram timings so....weird. The numbers don't match any other walkthrough I've watched. Does anyone know why?


----------



## drotschopf

try a different version of polaris bios editor i tryed 3 only one schowed the right values


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> Edited gpu voltages on PolarisBiosEditor are not respected under windows 10. But they work fine under Windows 7.
> 
> Does anybody know why? is there other way to modify bios gpu voltages?
> 
> thanks!


It won't work on Linux, either - not really done properly, IMO.


----------



## thehansgrubers

Thanks mate. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## PPBottle

So I'm having this 570 Armor that I want to fiddle with it's BIOS....well, I already did, but I'm step prior to flashing and I'm kinda having cold feet:

- So with 5xx BIOSes we need fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader. This is if we do manual HxD labor only or if we use PolarisBiosEditor (the one with 3 memory pstate support) too? Also, anyone knows if D0ktor's PBE does the checksum fix by itself when saving?

I have the edited BIOSes saved (one done with the original 1.41 PBE, another with D0ktor's utility) but can't really tell if they are checksum fixed. Also, do I need to have CSM activated and Secure Boot disabled to boot with the (soon to be) BIOS modded 570? Thanks in advance!


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> So I'm having this 570 Armor that I want to fiddle with it's BIOS....well, I already did, but I'm step prior to flashing and I'm kinda having cold feet:
> 
> - So with 5xx BIOSes we need fix checksum with HawaiiBiosReader. This is if we do manual HxD labor only or if we use PolarisBiosEditor (the one with 3 memory pstate support) too? Also, anyone knows if D0ktor's PBE does the checksum fix by itself when saving?
> 
> I have the edited BIOSes saved (one done with the original 1.41 PBE, another with D0ktor's utility) but can't really tell if they are checksum fixed. Also, do I need to have CSM activated and Secure Boot disabled to boot with the (soon to be) BIOS modded 570? Thanks in advance!


You could also use OhGodACSumFixer from my owner & I: https://github.com/OhGodACompany/OhGodACsumFixer

It will tell you if the checksum was correct, or if it required fixing.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You could also use OhGodACSumFixer from my owner & I: https://github.com/OhGodACompany/OhGodACsumFixer
> 
> It will tell you if the checksum was correct, or if it required fixing.


Really appreciated!!

Used it and seems at least the PBE with elpida support works just "fine" for 5XX cards as the checksum was already fixed with it when saving a modified BIOS with that tool.

Nevertheless, the rest of my question remains. Just in case, I will leave CSM on and Secure Boot off if something goes south.


----------



## SSBrain

I'm still in the process of looking for a Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB RX580 BIOS with Samsung Memory... it appears this time there are none.

I wonder if it anybody could create a Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 to RX580 BIOS for 4GB Samsung memory models. I think one was posted a few pages back, but for Hynix memory models.

Here's the original "performance" BIOS of my Sapphire RX480 4GB with Samsung memory:

Sapphire-RX480-4GB-RBios-original.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## Blinky7

guys, may I ask, I am trying to heavily undervolt a gigabyte RX580 and with wattman/watttool I cant get below 0.95v . Is that a driver limit? Is there anyway to bypass it? I mean, even if I give it 0.9v or 0.85v I get 0.95v


----------



## SSBrain

You have to lower "memory voltage" first. Core voltage cannot be lower than that.


----------



## Blinky7

ah, makes sense. Thanks!


----------



## spyshagg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> You have to lower "memory voltage" first. Core voltage cannot be lower than that.


if you put 831 in the gpu voltage in PBE and you run your card under Windows7, it will run at 831 confirmed by gpu-z. Its just windows 10 (and linux?) that seem to do what you said (doesn't go lower than 950)


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Why my BIOS switch "doesnt change the BIOS"? I mean, if i switch BIOS in my xfx RS rx 480 8gb it is basically the same as before, when i look in GPU z or the default clock. Shouldn't it be the silent mode?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *spyshagg*
> 
> if you put 831 in the gpu voltage in PBE and you run your card under Windows7, it will run at 831 confirmed by gpu-z. Its just windows 10 (and linux?) that seem to do what you said (doesn't go lower than 950)


I don't think it's directly Windows 10's fault but rather AMD's driver for Windows 10, which would have some differences. Earlier on it also prevented Watttool from being able to adjust voltage values above those that can be set in Wattman. I don't know about the GPU power state management on Linux.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I wonder if it anybody could create a Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 to RX580 BIOS for 4GB Samsung memory models. I think one was posted a few pages back, but for Hynix memory models.


done.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> done.


Wow, thanks a lot! I'm going to test it ASAP.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> done.


It appears unfortunately that the minimum and maximum fan speed are now higher than before. The minimum fan speed is now significantly higher (1221 rpm), and in practice the fan won't spin below 1450 rpm under low loads. At 3700 rpm in the Wattman panel it seems to spin at about 3200 rpm under load.










In other words, the old allowable fan range was 480-3200 rpm, but with this BIOS it's 1221-3700 rpm. These values do not necessarily represent actual fan rpm but the range does appear to have changed.

*EDIT*: I have also used DDU to uninstall the drivers, but it didn't fix this. At the moment I'm back to the original BIOS with the UberMix 3.1 timings.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> Really appreciated!!
> 
> Used it and seems at least the PBE with elpida support works just "fine" for 5XX cards as the checksum was already fixed with it when saving a modified BIOS with that tool.
> 
> Nevertheless, the rest of my question remains. Just in case, I will leave CSM on and Secure Boot off if something goes south.


To give a follow up, I finally flashed the 570 Armor, but something is really off with this card.

Power consumption is abnormally high for a 1050core/863mv - 1755mem(just trying if the strapchange was made)/863mv via -37mv offset, GPU chip power sees 110W(!!!) while my 470 nitro+ can do those values (but at 950mv) at 70w, what the heck is going on? Is there some obscure value that PBE doesn't show that is responsible for a 40w discrepancy between these 2 cards? I admit the Armor is 75% ASIC while the other one is 68%, so the nitro should be less power hungry, but man these cards are a big NO-NO if so much power difference exists at same clocks/voltages.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> It appears unfortunately that the minimum and maximum fan speed are now higher than before. The minimum fan speed is now significantly higher (1221 rpm), and in practice the fan won't spin below 1450 rpm under low loads. At 3700 rpm in the Wattman panel it seems to spin at about 3200 rpm under load.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words, the old allowable fan range was 480-3200 rpm, but with this BIOS it's 1221-3700 rpm. These values do not necessarily represent actual fan rpm but the range does appear to have changed.
> 
> *EDIT*: I have also used DDU to uninstall the drivers, but it didn't fix this. At the moment I'm back to the original BIOS with the UberMix 3.1 timings.


max rpm and all the other stuff is the same; but there is something different, the zero-fan feature. i didn't found the min rpm in powerplaytable; still under investigation;

workaround: custom fan profil with afterburner or else.


----------



## SSBrain

@hellm: perhaps there is some sort of different/additional scaling or offset value for rpm or pwm control somewhere? Just a possible idea, I don't know how to decode the BIOS files myself.


----------



## Espinosidro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> max rpm and all the other stuff is the same; but there is something different, the zero-fan feature. i didn't found the min rpm in powerplaytable; still under investigation;
> 
> workaround: custom fan profil with afterburner or else.


I just flashed the MSI Gaming X 480 to 580 and I have the same problem with the fan curve, it apparently doesn't avoid the fan running at 0rpm anyway.

The other problem I have is with the power consumption reporting, the GPU report numbers that are from planet mars, at stock (1340Mhz) the power consumption goes all the way up to 170w, and while overclocked to 1410Mhz it says 250w. When I had the stock BIOS it reported ~120w stock (1300Mhz) and 170w overclocked (1410Mhz).

On idle the story is different, the GPU runs at 300Mhz constantly where the original BIOS was a complete mess jumping all over the place. The power consumption looks accurate here, reporting ~10w where the old BIOS reported ~20-28w


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espinosidro*
> 
> The other problem I have is with the power consumption reporting, the GPU report numbers that are from planet mars, at stock (1340Mhz) the power consumption goes all the way up to 170w, and while overclocked to 1410Mhz it says 250w. When I had the stock BIOS it reported ~120w stock (1300Mhz) and 170w overclocked (1410Mhz).


I think in my short test I also saw a slightly higher power consumption too, but nothing seemed to have actually changed according to my UPS, which shows load in watts. I should have tested this more but the fan issue prompted me into using the previous tweaked RX480 BIOS. Note that by fan issue I mean abnormal rpm, not that it turns off when there's no or low load. My Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 already does that and I find it's a nice feature.

I could be wrong, but didn't somebody mention earlier that the TDP setting (which is different than the max power limit) affects the indicated core power? On my RX480 it's 110W by default. On the provided RX580 BIOS it's 145W.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Espinosidro*
> 
> I just flashed the MSI Gaming X 480 to 580 and I have the same problem with the fan curve, it apparently doesn't avoid the fan running at 0rpm anyway.
> 
> The other problem I have is with the power consumption reporting, the GPU report numbers that are from planet mars, at stock (1340Mhz) the power consumption goes all the way up to 170w, and while overclocked to 1410Mhz it says 250w. When I had the stock BIOS it reported ~120w stock (1300Mhz) and 170w overclocked (1410Mhz).
> 
> On idle the story is different, the GPU runs at 300Mhz constantly where the original BIOS was a complete mess jumping all over the place. The power consumption looks accurate here, reporting ~10w where the old BIOS reported ~20-28w


Hm, maybe i should open a new thread, i think at least @Vento041 could be alittle angry with me, turning this thread into a mod request.









But thanx for the infos, since i use a reference card and watercooling, that is nothing i could know.

for the MSI i have a i2c dump here, says all the same, even current scale. But i did found out that the power readings can be different, even if the vrm works as it should; probably related to the monitoring part. i will look onto it, might have some betas, but i think i have to make a thread for this.

will be done in the next few days.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I think in my short test I also saw a slightly higher power consumption too, but nothing seemed to have actually changed according to my UPS, which shows load in watts. I should have tested this more but the fan issue prompted me into using the previous tweaked RX480 BIOS. Note that by fan issue I mean abnormal rpm, not that it turns off when there's no or low load. My Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 already does that and I find it's a nice feature.
> 
> I could be wrong, but didn't somebody mention earlier that the TDP setting (which is different than the max power limit) affects the indicated core power? On my RX480 it's 110W by default. On the provided RX580 BIOS it's 145W.


Feel free to test and play around.
Yes, i raised it to RX580 standard. 480 standard is 110W. same goes here, i need your data, i don't have the card. and i will look into it, make a thread..


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Feel free to test and play around.
> Yes, i raised it to RX580 standard. 480 standard is 110W. same goes here, i need your data, i don't have the card. and i will look into it, make a thread..


Here is some data:

*Original Bios + UberMix 3.1*

Mining (Claymore)
1075/2090 @ 906 mV = ~73W Chip Power, ~188W UPS
1306/1750 @ 1168 mV = ~119W Chip Power, ~248W UPS
1380/2090 @ 1175 mV = ~138W Chip Power, ~274W UPS

Fanspeed (Tweaked with Afterburner)
25% = ~1140 RPM
40% = ~1672 RPM
60% = ~2290 RPM
80% = ~2782 RPM
90% = ~2994 RPM

*Hellm's 480=>580 BIOS with ubermix3.1, changed TDP to 110W*

Mining (Claymore)
1075/2090 @ 906 mV = ~87W Chip Power, ~180W UPS
1306/1750 @ 1168 mV = ~129W Chip Power, ~240W UPS
1380/2090 @ 1175 mV = ~146W Chip Power, ~266W UPS

Fanspeed (Tweaked with Afterburner)
25% = 1152 RPM
40% = 1701 RPM
60% = 2311 RPM
80% = 2805 RPM
90% = 3035 RPM

==================================

- Indicated core power is higher, but there seems to be a slight decrease in system power consumption *EDIT* It could be some sort of driver problem, investigating right now.
- With the RX580 BIOS there's no need to patch atikmdag.sys
- WattTool cannot correctly set memory clocks with the RX580 BIOS. It actually sets P1 (intermediate state) rather than P2. P1 cannot be tweaked with Wattman.
- Setting fan percentage with afterburner doesn't seem to be different. However Wattman sees different things.

In the end I still decided to use the RX480 BIOS for now. Unfortunately in multimonitor scenarios the second memory power state can only be enabled when two monitors have the exact same timings. It would be extremely interesting if this could be tweaked too.


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Hi i have installed the powercolor bios but now the gpu has a buzzing sound under load. What should i do?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GentlemanWukong*
> 
> Hi i have installed the powercolor bios but now the gpu has a buzzing sound under load. What should i do?


Obviosly dont do that. Dont flash random BIOS-es over your card.


----------



## GentlemanWukong

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Obviosly dont do that. Dont flash random BIOS-es over your card.


Sorry i didn't specified the issue. On this thread i read the best rx 580 bios flashable on an xfx rs rx 480 8gb was the powercolor one, so i did it. I now i have this issue, but the problem is that i don't know if it was caused by the bios, since swapping to the old one didn't solve the issue (and maybe it was occuring even before)


----------



## smokeyta

Having the same issue with a Xfx RX 480 8gb. after flashing my miner (Claymore 9.4) no longer sees the video card. have the flash back to the original bios.


----------



## Hexylnl

flashing went like it should:


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> *Original Bios + UberMix 3.1*
> 
> Mining (Claymore)
> 1075/2090 @ 906 mV = ~73W Chip Power, ~188W UPS
> 1306/1750 @ 1168 mV = ~119W Chip Power, ~248W UPS
> 1380/2090 @ 1175 mV = ~138W Chip Power, ~274W UPS
> 
> Fanspeed (Tweaked with Afterburner)
> 25% = ~1140 RPM
> 40% = ~1672 RPM
> 60% = ~2290 RPM
> 80% = ~2782 RPM
> 90% = ~2994 RPM
> 
> *Hellm's 480=>580 BIOS with ubermix3.1, changed TDP to 110W*
> 
> Mining (Claymore)
> 1075/2090 @ 906 mV = ~87W Chip Power, ~180W UPS
> 1306/1750 @ 1168 mV = ~129W Chip Power, ~240W UPS
> 1380/2090 @ 1175 mV = ~146W Chip Power, ~266W UPS
> 
> Fanspeed (Tweaked with Afterburner)
> 25% = 1152 RPM
> 40% = 1701 RPM
> 60% = 2311 RPM
> 80% = 2805 RPM
> 90% = 3035 RPM
> 
> ==================================


i just fixed the fan settings. for real now.


----------



## bigdogdan2

Hi,

Can anyone help me with bios timing overclock for XFX RX 580 4GB OC+ GTS XXX video card.

I was originally getting 21 MH, and I saw someone else posting about copying timing 1500 to 1625,1750, and 2000.
I tried the same and now i am getting 24 MH. Should I be trying something different? i was hoping to get into the 28 MH range at least.
The memory on the XFX is Elpida.

Here is a pic of the Polaris editor info. This is the original rom.


Can anyone else provide instructions on getting better hash rate?

Thanks!!
Dan


----------



## simonsays

Hi , has anyone got the mod/reference rom for RX 470 4GB cards please?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *simonsays*
> 
> Hi , has anyone got the mod/reference rom for RX 470 4GB cards please?


I'm sure TechPowerUp does.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i just fixed the fan settings. for real now.


Just tried with my Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 (Samsung memory). I've only altered again the TDP setting and memory timings to the ones optimized for Ethereum mining.

For other users: the link where these modified BIOS can be obtained is: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3460_20#post_26128337

Quick observations:

- The fan range now seems correct.
- The fan runs audibly faster before the OS boots. This could be the intended behavior in newer BIOSes, and it's not really an issue.
- All video output ports seem to be working (tried up to 4 displays at the same time).
- The GPU appears to run slightly cooler.
- Indicated GPU chip power still about 12W higher.
- ...But overall system power seems to be about 10W less.
- GPU mining performance however appears to be unaffected, or at least not affected significantly.

For now I'm staying with this BIOS and testing longer term usage.

*EDIT*: It appears that for my current GPU load (downclocked, undervolted at [email protected] VID) indicated VDDC is now 0.8938V instead of 0.916V. So this could be why it's running cooler. However I couldn't previously manage to lower actual GPU voltage to this level without compromising GPU stability.

If actual GPU voltage is about 0.025V lower, this means that the maximum setting of 1.200V instead of 1.175V through Wattman doesn't really mean that RX580 GPUs can be overvolted higher than RX480 ones. *EDIT*: it does appear that the GPU can be overclocked more, although I haven't extensively tested. I can still hit 1375 MHz stable at 1175 mV (the previously allowed maximum with the RX480), so this means that there's not just an offset in indicated values. This couldn't have been possible if actual core voltage was 1150 mV or so.

*EDIT2*: I found two issues:

- Indicated GPU memory controller utilization through HWInfo64 seems incorrect. It's constantly showing 1% with HWInfo64 and 100% with GPU-Z.
- Indicated GPU Load also seems incorrect, showing constantly 16% with both programs.

See how they remain at 16% and 100% even though actual power draw was reduced:










However I haven't reinstalled the drivers yet. After a couple reboots the GPU was correctly detected by Wattman so I didn't think it would be necessary. I'll try to check if this can solve it. *EDIT*: uninstalling the drivers with DDU and reinstalling them did not fix the problem. I would rate this issue as slightly more annoying than the fan one, as proper GPU monitoring is important, especially with continuous loads (mining).


----------



## bigdogdan2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigdogdan2*
> 
> Can anyone help me with bios timing overclock for XFX RX 580 4GB OC+ GTS XXX video card.


I was able to achieve better hash rates for XFX RX 580 4GB OC+ GTS XXX by experimenting more.
Maybe this will be helpful for anyone else with the same card.
All the testing is done with changing the bios timing and copying 1500 to 1625, 1750, and 2000.

before bios change and no overclock, default miner - 21.5
with bios change and no overclock, default miner - 24.6
bios change and overclock below and changed to claymore miner
core 1200 / mem 1900 - 27.2
core 1300 / mem 1900 - 27.3
core 1200 / mem 2000 - 28.7
core 1200 / mem 2050 - 29.6
core 1200 / mem 2100 - 21.1
core 1100 / mem 2050 - 29.3

I only experimented with the numbers briefly so I don't know the stability of the system with these numbers. I don't have a power meter to check the power usage between the different settings.

Is one of the above settings recommended over all others? Would any of the settings above cause issues to the hardware over time if temperatures are kept ok? I'm new to the overclocking scene.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> However I haven't reinstalled the drivers yet. After a couple reboots the GPU was correctly detected by Wattman so I didn't think it would be necessary. I'll try to check if this can solve it. *EDIT*: uninstalling the drivers with DDU and reinstalling them did not fix the problem. I would rate this issue as slightly more annoying than the fan one, as proper GPU monitoring is important, especially with continuous loads (mining).


Yes i also noticed that. Afterburner is still reading the right GPU Load, but GPU-Z doesn't.
I will look into this, but there won't be any updates soon, i have to do some other stuff now.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes i also noticed that. Afterburner is still reading the right GPU Load, but GPU-Z doesn't.
> I will look into this, but there won't be any updates soon, i have to do some other stuff now.


That's unfortunate.

I tried opening Afterburner; it too seems to read 16%/100% for the affected sensors:


----------



## kim12355

anyone use powercolor rx 560 4gb plz give me it bios!!!
and how to change subvendor name, i want to change sapphire to powercolor


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> That's unfortunate.
> 
> I tried opening Afterburner; it too seems to read 16%/100% for the affected sensors:


works fine with the reference design..


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> works fine with the reference design.


I've just tried them all (reference, standard, extended, third party) and unfortunately they all indicate 16%/100%.
MSI Afterburner was restarted every time I changed the option, by the way.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I've just tried them all (reference, standard, extended, third party) and unfortunately they all indicate 16%/100%.
> MSI Afterburner was restarted every time I changed the option, by the way.



?
FB Usage is at 100%, too.
monitoring stuff is on my to-do; but i don't have the time right now.


----------



## SSBrain

@hellm: I tried the above options but unfortunately they didn't help.

Anyway, for now I'm keeping this BIOS because with it I am able to keep core voltage at 906mV with a higher core clock than before. I've been able to increase it by about 50 MHz (1130 MHz against 1075 MHz) and I'm in the process of testing stability at higher frequencies right now. Overall system power consumption is still the same or lower than before. GPU Mining performance has increased by almost 5%, now I'm doing 30.5 MH/s on average, compared to 29.3 MH/s with the previous BIOS and similar voltage and memory settings. Too bad for the load monitoring.

Thanks again!


----------



## SSBrain

Update: although I could easily use higher frequencies in the short term, under very mixed usage conditions the RX480=>580 4GB (Samsung) BIOS doesn't appear to be as stable as I expected. This is probably the fault of the -25mV compared to the stock BIOS. I have now added 18 mV, roughly matching the previous system power draw for the same load and frequencies. I'm confident this will lead to more stable operation at potentially higher frequencies than before.

*EDIT*
*@hellm*: I just realized with Watttool (which is not completely functional with the RX580 BIOS) that the card has now a +0mV voltage offset. The original Sapphire Nitro RX480 BIOS has a 25mV voltage offset (4 x 6.25 mV). So this is probably why I was observing a lower voltage.

Unfortunately Polaris BIOS Editor doesn't allow to easily check and modify the voltage offset.


----------



## hellm

Yes, the 580 Bios has 1200mV max (Wattman max too, even if it shows 1150mv for the last state, autosetting is 1200mV), where max on the 480 Bios was 1150. Only PowerColor seems to use a different version. They build their cards on 15.050.000.001.000000 and use offset; all others have 15.050.002.001.000000 and 1200mV without offset. The Polaris 20 XTR versions use offset, they all have 1225mV.

Therefore i changed the offset setting for the customs to 0, if there was any. All other vrm settings, like load line shizzle and what not, are the same as with the 480 bios.

I added the bytes for offset with one of the last updates to any card with IR3567B (all except the Asus).
So, the Vcore offset can be chosen at pleasure now.









open the .rom-file with a hex-editor, and change the marked byte at the specified address:
8D 00 *00* 00 -> hex value x * 6,25mV
4 -> +25mV, 8 -> +50mV, 10 -> +100mV
negative: FF - x +1
FC -> -25mV, F8 -> -50mV
Then open the file with Polaris Bios Editor -> Update CRC -> done.

for the reference 480 the offset is found at A97C


----------



## SSBrain

@hellm: thanks for the information. I tried changing the offset to match the previous one and shortly tested it (realizing that one should pay close attention to not insert wrong values or the GPU could fry), but then changed my mind on this. I thought that if the voltage offset doesn't affect the IMC voltage, then it might be a better idea to not use one.

The rationale is that by not using a voltage offset I could use a higher IMC voltage without affecting the effective core voltage, since core voltage cannot be lower than the IMC (at least on the Windows 8/10 driver). A higher IMC voltage would somewhat improve underclocking stability.

*EDIT*: I haven't had stability problems since I last increased voltage, by the way. Using the same effective voltage as I was with the RX480 BIOS appears to now allow an overall higher core clock, at least at low voltages.


----------



## JooTheNoo

Can I safly flash RX 480 MSI Gaming X 8G -> 580 MSI Gaming X 8G ?


----------



## sinsinger77

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JooTheNoo*
> 
> Can I safly flash RX 480 MSI Gaming X 8G -> 580 MSI Gaming X 8G ?


Nothing is ever a sure bet JootheNoo (and it's completely at your own risk, if you screw it up and cannot flash back to the original BIOS your warranty is shot) but I have the same card as I was able to successfully flash it, multiple times. Additionally, with the 580 BIOS that Hellm has modified, I was able to overclock my 480 to 1410/2100 with GeneralAemons 3.2 Timings and it's been quite successful. Ambient temperatures have gone up to around 70-76 degrees during load but it's also summer here and my ambient room temps have gone up.


----------



## benikens

I have an XFX reference RX 480 with a full cover waterblock. Currently I'm using the 1.4v bios mod from de8auer that I found just after launch. My OC currently was wildly unstable trying to push 1400Mhz+ so I went back to stock.
Should my process be flash rx 580 bios, then mod it for memory timings? Or are the rx 580 bios already better timings?
Or am I better served just trying a memory mod on my current bios?
Tbh I'm not afraid of bricking it. Just want to push it as hard as I can.


----------



## reletobg

Hi! I try to modify mem straps for Giagabyte Rx560 OC 4gb. I have problem with this card when i try to open the bios. It says unrecognised device, but the bios load normally. Is it safe to flash the bios when I got this message?


----------



## kim12355

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> *@mtrai*
> 
> Thanks man. Yeah on this "unneeded voltage just heat on the polaris gpu cores too much voltage not only causes heat but also degrades performance"...
> 
> I too had that exact same issue with the Non-Reference Cards... They just cannot do what the reference can do... That VRM plate allows basically all of the potential the gpu can do... It can handle the heat of as fast as the card can run...
> 
> Here is my XFX Polaris 11 RX 460 4GB... I tend to put too much information and kind of update as issues come along, since progress means lots of trial and error. When I say a lot, I mean a-lot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Polaris isn't like the 390X, so 57599 doesn't work in all fields. The below mods now are actually showing major improvements @ 2560x1440 & 3840x2160. At first it wasn't working, found out only 1/4 of the diode was contacting... Had to use extra paste but all is fine now.
> 
> As for the RX series, the VRM have a much tighter window of opportunity unlike 390X. The 390X has more performance than all of the components available at the time it was made... Meaning if they re-made the 390X with better tech in the future it would yield more performance. Hints why 57599 works on the 390X.
> 
> For the RX Series, I find I had to only change the MAX Limit value and leave TDP Limit and TDC at stock values. I just set Max Limit to 100 watts and now it's running a lot better.
> 
> So for the RX 480, you might try 57599 as max and leave all others stock as for TDP Limit & TDC so you won't throttle but be within a stable tolerance.


nice, can u help me overclock rx460 like this @chris89?


----------



## xMines

I flashed a BIOS which was 256kb instead of 512kb like the original one, but I think there was already a strange BIOS installed.

What I tried so far:
Plug in the card after the BIOS POS Windows regconizes the card in Devicemanager with failure 12. Atiflash doesn't see the card. I'm running Driver 16.8.2. But I think the driver shouldn't be important for atiflash right? I also used DDU and the driver patcher.
I tired also to boot from Hirens boot cd but it doesn't have the necessary motherboard drivers. Maybe I should also give the 1+8Pin a try.

BR xMines


----------



## bigdogdan2

When using ethos, what does the setting globalpowertune mean?
I see people use settings of 3 up to 50. What are you using?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xMines*
> 
> I flashed a BIOS which was 256kb instead of 512kb like the original one, but I think there was already a strange BIOS installed.
> 
> What I tried so far:
> Plug in the card after the BIOS POS Windows regconizes the card in Devicemanager with failure 12. Atiflash doesn't see the card. I'm running Driver 16.8.2. But I think the driver shouldn't be important for atiflash right? I also used DDU and the driver patcher.
> I tired also to boot from Hirens boot cd but it doesn't have the necessary motherboard drivers. Maybe I should also give the 1+8Pin a try.
> 
> BR xMines


What BIOS did you flashed, on what did you flashed? 256 or 512KB, there is no difference. Also, if you are flashing 5xx series, use 17.4.x + drivers and the atikmdag patcher.


----------



## hacker9001

On the left is Msi Rx 460 2gb bios, right is Msi Rx 560 4gb one. Could I use 560s one to flash ?


----------



## xMines

I flashed some BIOS from the Web. Vendor ID and stuff were looking good. I flahsed RX480 8GB ROG Strix AMD


----------



## hellm

There are more differences as just clockrates or vendor id's. First of all, there are different voltage controllers; then even if the 580 card is using the same one, it is programmed for the special needs of their particular VRM.

And if you flash a 580 bios, even if you buy a new 580 from store, you have to use at least a driver that could possibly know what card you are using. 16.8.2 is like a year old, how should it recognize a 580?

a modded 580 bios doesn't require atikmdag patcher. they are not checked for signature.

i did some conversions for cards with a IR controller:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
sorry no updates soon; no thread; i don't have the time right now.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> There are more differences as just clockrates or vendor id's. First of all, there are different voltage controllers; then even if the 580 card is using the same one, it is programmed for the special needs of their particular VRM.
> 
> And if you flash a 580 bios, even if you buy a new 580 from store, you have to use at least a driver that could possibly know what card you are using. 16.8.2 is like a year old, how should it recognize a 580?
> 
> a modded 580 bios doesn't require atikmdag patcher. they are not checked for signature.
> 
> i did some conversions for cards with a IR controller:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
> sorry no updates soon; no thread; i don't have the time right now.


You will confuse them







No need to go so much in details, they want easy stuff.


----------



## hellm

and i really should stop using my browser all the time.. i'll be back..


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> There are more differences as just clockrates or vendor id's. First of all, there are different voltage controllers; then even if the 580 card is using the same one, it is programmed for the special needs of their particular VRM.
> 
> And if you flash a 580 bios, even if you buy a new 580 from store, you have to use at least a driver that could possibly know what card you are using. 16.8.2 is like a year old, how should it recognize a 580?
> 
> a modded 580 bios doesn't require atikmdag patcher. they are not checked for signature.
> 
> i did some conversions for cards with a IR controller:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
> sorry no updates soon; no thread; i don't have the time right now.
> 
> 
> 
> You will confuse them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to go so much in details, they want easy stuff.
Click to expand...

It is still good to have that info posted - not because the earlier posters have the desire and capability to understand and learn it (likely not), but because (I like to think, anyways) that someone, somewhere, is reading it and learning - even if they don't post.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> It is still good to have that info posted - not because the earlier posters have the desire and capability to understand and learn it (likely not), but because (I like to think, anyways) that someone, somewhere, is reading it and learning - even if they don't post.


The info is already there, but people are not looking hard enough for it. Also, why ACT and RASMACT when evened out with TRC five less performance?


----------



## tecno789

Is there a bios for sapphire rx 480 4 gb to rx 580?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> @hellm: thanks for the information. I tried changing the offset to match the previous one and shortly tested it (realizing that one should pay close attention to not insert wrong values or the GPU could fry), but then changed my mind on this. I thought that if the voltage offset doesn't affect the IMC voltage, then it might be a better idea to not use one.
> 
> The rationale is that by not using a voltage offset I could use a higher IMC voltage without affecting the effective core voltage, since core voltage cannot be lower than the IMC (at least on the Windows 8/10 driver). A higher IMC voltage would somewhat improve underclocking stability.
> 
> *EDIT*: I haven't had stability problems since I last increased voltage, by the way. Using the same effective voltage as I was with the RX480 BIOS appears to now allow an overall higher core clock, at least at low voltages.


you can try and change the pointer back to 950mV.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3250#post_26109883
u can also edit the rom, the pointer is at 9DB5; afterwards PBE -> Update CRC -> done.


----------



## SSBrain

@hellm
Is that a different thing from the "memory voltage" in PBE (which is at 1000 mV in my case)?


----------



## hellm

"Mem voltage" in PBE is something completely different, it is the value right next to the mem clockrate; changing it does exactly nothing, ignore it. also the 950 i-don't-know right next to the pointer. Those 2 values are the same with every 480/580 bios.

the pointer does the job just fine; 0B is 950mV on a 580 bios, and that would be standard. (in/decrement -> +/- 50mV, 0F is max)

when i have the time, maybe i update PBE and correct the rom section, add the rest of the fan shizzle (that actually does anything), and correct the "mem voltage" thing. would be this december, i guess.


----------



## hacker9001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacker9001*
> 
> 
> 
> On the left is Msi Rx 460 2gb bios, right is Msi Rx 560 4gb one. Could I use 560s one to flash ?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> "Mem voltage" in PBE is something completely different, it is the value right next to the mem clockrate; changing it does exactly nothing, ignore it. also the 950 i-don't-know right next to the pointer. Those 2 values are the same with every 480/580 bios.


I thought that was the same "memory voltage" setting also available in Wattman, although indeed I recall I once tried to modify it and Wattman still reported 1000 mV afterwards.
Quote:


> the pointer does the job just fine; 0B is 950mV on a 580 bios, and that would be standard. (in/decrement -> +/- 50mV, 0F is max)


So, to clarify, this would be the actual IMC voltage (or "downwards core clock voltage limiter")?

The only problem is that normally the driver won't let the user decrease core voltage below its value. The default 950 mV setting (or even 1000 mV) would fine if only core clocks could get lower than that.

Again to clarify: my aim here is improving the GPU power draw when undervolting/downclocking it, while not affecting the IMC (or supposed IMC) voltage. A too low IMC voltage makes the GPU unstable without any direct benefit in GPU power draw, especially with custom/performance timings. The usual symptom of too low IMC voltage is the appearance of a randomly colored screen followed by a hard system freeze.

So far a possible solution could be (I think - I might be wrong) using a negative core voltage offset, but I would like to avoid that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hacker9001*


You cannot directly flash a vBIOS with support for different memory than what the card comes with. That was exceptionally only possible with early reference 4GB RX480 cards.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tecno789*
> 
> Is there a bios for sapphire rx 480 4 gb to rx 580?


There's one here made by hellm, but it's not perfect yet.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3460_20#post_26128337


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> There's one here made by hellm, but it's not perfect yet.


well, i take that as a compliment.








..there is not much left of the original subvendors work; just a amd 580 bios built, and therefore different to a 480 bios.

the only known issus are some monitoring data stuff (besides, GPU load in AB is working because it reads GPU D3D load (hwinfo)) and the second hdmi on the nitro, some minor port problems. And power draw on the MSI, but that could be also because MSI wasn't really honest about that in the first place; anyway, vrm works as intended on every card, fan does now too.

as i said, there will be no updates soon. but i bet i will fix it some day.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I have a question about editing the bios on one of my cards... Sorry if it has already been asked. I've been searching the thread but can't find an answer.

One of the cards I had flashed showed the timings as normal with 1500, 1750, 2000 etc.... Another card I tried had it differently. Looked like it had 2 sets of timings 1:1500, 1:1750, 1:2000 and then also 2:1500, 2:1750, 2:2000. On the second card with the 1, and the 2 timings I wasn't really sure what I was supposed to edit or what the difference is between the timings. If I just wanted to swap the 1750 timings up would I do it for both 1 and 2 or just one of them? I noticed the timings for 1:1750 and 2:1750 are different hex values so that was confusing as well. Can anyone give me an idea of what all of these mean and what the proper ones to change are?


----------



## reletobg

Again quick question .

*Can I modify the bios when Polaris says "Unsupported DeviceID 0x67FF" ?*

My card is Gigabyte Rx560 - 4Gb.
I did the same with rx 460 before and there wasn't problem.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> "Mem voltage" in PBE is something completely different, it is the value right next to the mem clockrate; changing it does exactly nothing, ignore it. also the 950 i-don't-know right next to the pointer. Those 2 values are the same with every 480/580 bios.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought that was the same "memory voltage" setting also available in Wattman, although indeed I recall I once tried to modify it and Wattman still reported 1000 mV afterwards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> the pointer does the job just fine; 0B is 950mV on a 580 bios, and that would be standard. (in/decrement -> +/- 50mV, 0F is max)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So, to clarify, this would be the actual IMC voltage (or "downwards core clock voltage limiter")?
> 
> The only problem is that normally the driver won't let the user decrease core voltage below its value. The default 950 mV setting (or even 1000 mV) would fine if only core clocks could get lower than that.
> 
> Again to clarify: my aim here is improving the GPU power draw when undervolting/downclocking it, while not affecting the IMC (or supposed IMC) voltage. A too low IMC voltage makes the GPU unstable without any direct benefit in GPU power draw, especially with custom/performance timings. The usual symptom of too low IMC voltage is the appearance of a randomly colored screen followed by a hard system freeze.
> 
> So far a possible solution could be (I think - I might be wrong) using a negative core voltage offset, but I would like to avoid that.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hacker9001*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You cannot directly flash a vBIOS with support for different memory than what the card comes with. That was exceptionally only possible with early reference 4GB RX480 cards.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tecno789*
> 
> Is there a bios for sapphire rx 480 4 gb to rx 580?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's one here made by hellm, but it's not perfect yet.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3460_20#post_26128337
Click to expand...

The "memory voltage" setting is actually the voltage for the IMC, and if you volted your GDDR5 at 1V, I'm pretty sure you'd have some non-functional memory









I would say you CAN actually put the IMC voltage at 1000, and then the core volts at 0.825V or whatever, but I'm actually not certain if you could swing this on Winblows, as it'd require direct access to the GPU instead of using the driver, which is only gonna hinder you.


----------



## kim12355

i had bad flash today, and my card was bricked
this is my solution
http://www.overclock.net/t/1632341/how-to-unbrick-card-with-failed-flash-rx480-rx-series


----------



## cencikk

ok so i flashed Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GB from hellms bios 1.0003 to 1.0005. everything works fine as i stated in post #3523 fan now works as intendet. dont start from 36% or 34% cant recall. accept now 100% mem controller load 100% and 16% gpu load all the time in gpu-z. HWiNFO64 16% gpu mem controller 1%. Will test dirt 4 8h now and report. ty


----------



## SwishaMane

I tried my best to search this thread, but couldn't find anything...

Anyone have an issue with drivers not loading at Windows start after BIOS mod? I modded my Samsung memory RX 480 correctly, and after restart, drivers wouldn't initialize. I was on a 16.x.x driver of some sort, prob Dec. release. I am at the newest driver with same issue.

Do I just need to use the bios patcher? Does JUST renaming the file actually ONLY patch BIOS instead of pixelclock mod too?

atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe vs atikmdag-patcher.exe ??


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> I tried my best to search this thread, but couldn't find anything...
> 
> Anyone have an issue with drivers not loading at Windows start after BIOS mod? I modded my Samsung memory RX 480 correctly, and after restart, drivers wouldn't initialize. I was on a 16.x.x driver of some sort, prob Dec. release. I am at the newest driver with same issue.
> 
> Do I just need to use the bios patcher? Does JUST renaming the file actually ONLY patch BIOS instead of pixelclock mod too?
> 
> atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe vs atikmdag-patcher.exe ??


Yes, Yes and Yes.

What, of this section in the first post (nice job on searching btw), did you not understand?:


Spoiler: Atikmdag - Patcher - Modded Bios Enabler



I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher

1. Flash Bios. Do not reboot when asked.
2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
3. Reboot.

I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.



You can patch your driver (this is a driver patch not a BIOS patch) even after a flash and complete reboot. Just make sure to clean your driver before updating to a new driver version. Also the patch is a one time only no need to redo for each flash. You must apply it only if you reinstall your driver.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Yes, Yes and Yes.
> 
> What, of this section in the first post (nice job on searching btw), did you not understand?:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Atikmdag - Patcher - Modded Bios Enabler
> 
> 
> 
> I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher
> 
> 1. Flash Bios. Do not reboot when asked.
> 2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
> 3. Reboot.
> 
> I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.
> 
> 
> 
> You can patch your driver (this is a driver patch not a BIOS patch) even after a flash and complete reboot. Just make sure to clean your driver before updating to a new driver version. Also the patch is a one time only no need to redo for each flash. You must apply it only if you reinstall your driver.


Despite the obvious terrible attitude, (and inclination to just ignore and keep moving) the part I don't understand is how changing the name of a file can change the way the program works. Ive never heard of this. Must be some new age file magic I don't get. I apologize for not wanting to brick my $300+ cards...







Geezus derd.

Thanks, I guess...


----------



## SSBrain

The filename itself is (or can be) a command line argument which can be used by the program code internally to change its behavior.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> The filename itself is (or can be) a command line argument which can be used by the program code internally to change its behavior.


Ok, I can dig that. Just trying to wrap my mind around this for a second go, and get my ducks in order. Thanks!


----------



## SSBrain

Try searching for argv[0] for C/C++ examples. Here's a Stackoverflow answer:

https://stackoverflow.com/questions/2050961/is-argv0-name-of-executable-an-accepted-standard-or-just-a-common-conventi

It's also the same in Python (which I'm more familiar with):

https://docs.python.org/3/library/sys.html
Quote:


> sys.argv
> 
> The list of command line arguments passed to a Python script. argv[0] is the script name [...]


----------



## cencikk

sometimes i wonder wher is ouer brain...


----------



## pickleburglar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kim12355*
> 
> i had bad flash today, and my card was bricked
> this is my solution
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1632341/how-to-unbrick-card-with-failed-flash-rx480-rx-series


Thats not bricked, thats just a bad flash. Bricked is when the card is dead, 100% kaput and can't be repaired by the user.


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pickleburglar*
> 
> Thats not bricked, thats just a bad flash. Bricked is when the card is dead, 100% kaput and can't be repaired by the user.


Back in the old days, a bad flash = dead card. I remember a good ole 8800GTX that I had a bad flash on. Luckily I memorized the win98 boot floppy sequence sounds and CMD line to flash it. Got lucky, LOL


----------



## hankmooody

hey guys, I have 5x Powercolor Red Dragon 580 8GB (Hynix) and one Asus Dual 580 8Gb (Samsung). If i plug one Card in the PCIE 16x Slot and lets say 3 to PCIE 1x slots, at startup my PC freezes, even in BIOS, sometimes i can get to Windows but it just freezes.

Why does this happen?


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hankmooody*
> 
> hey guys, I have 5x Powercolor Red Dragon 580 8GB (Hynix) and one Asus Dual 580 8Gb (Samsung). If i plug one Card in the PCIE 16x Slot and lets say 3 to PCIE 1x slots, at startup my PC freezes, even in BIOS, sometimes i can get to Windows but it just freezes.
> 
> Why does this happen?


Because you need to sell a 580 to SwishaMane... Fix all your issues.









Srs tho, doesn't make sense it would freeze. Does it only freeze when all 6 are connected? Can you run 3, 4 or 5, but just not 6 cards?


----------



## bfromcolo

Thanks to the instructions here I have manged to blue screen my system and recover from it twice









The card is a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4g with Hynix memory. Windows 10, 17.4.4 AMD driver.

All I changed was copying the 1500 memory timings to the higher clock rates (and I had to run the BIOS check patcher). System booted fine but once I started a miner I got THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER_M (100000ea). It crashed the first time on reduced core voltage, frequency and power settings. But the second time I had set everything to default values.

Does this indicate that the memory just can't handle the 1500 timing settings running at 1650? Or perhaps increasing the memory voltage is necessary? Or probably I am doing it wrong...

To add to the mystery I had a couple DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1) dumps about 12 hours apart last weekend running stock BIOS and settings. These have not re-occurred since I lowered the clock (1075), core (1050), power (-10%).

Maybe I should just reinstall the driver, but it has been mining without interruption for 4 days before I started messing with it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## neojack

hello,

i have 7x RX480 reference design, and a massive watercooling setup for mining silently enough for home.
OS is linux (simplemining OS)

When dual mining, the cards struggle to keep their frequency, and are unstable. It often drops a GPU completely.
On my windows rigs i had the same problem, and resolved it by raising the powerlimit to +20

On linux it seems that the powerlimit feature does not exists, so i have to use custom BIOS

I am accustomed to custom BIOS, i made mine already with polaris editor (just copied the 1700 VRAM timings straps to 2000).

Question :
What settings to put in polaris bios editor to resolve my problem ? i need a detailed answer please

*time is valuable* so if someone makes a detailed answer, i will r*eward him with 30$ worth of ethereum or monero*


----------



## vswr

Hi

I got a Sapphire Nitro RX470 4GB Hynix + Elpida (a1717 series), timings are doubled in this one (1:xxx and 2:xxx)

right now it's working 1150/2100 and I am looking a way to undervolt it (voltage settings are locked in msi afterburner)

is it enough to manipulate in GPU section (highest value is 65288 so I assume I could start to test from 65287) in PBE?

or maybe I missed here a lot and I these settings are not enough?

thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bfromcolo*
> 
> Thanks to the instructions here I have manged to blue screen my system and recover from it twice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The card is a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 4g with Hynix memory. Windows 10, 17.4.4 AMD driver.
> 
> All I changed was copying the 1500 memory timings to the higher clock rates (and I had to run the BIOS check patcher). System booted fine but once I started a miner I got THREAD_STUCK_IN_DEVICE_DRIVER_M (100000ea). It crashed the first time on reduced core voltage, frequency and power settings. But the second time I had set everything to default values.
> 
> Does this indicate that the memory just can't handle the 1500 timing settings running at 1650? Or perhaps increasing the memory voltage is necessary? Or probably I am doing it wrong...
> 
> To add to the mystery I had a couple DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1) dumps about 12 hours apart last weekend running stock BIOS and settings. These have not re-occurred since I lowered the clock (1075), core (1050), power (-10%).
> 
> Maybe I should just reinstall the driver, but it has been mining without interruption for 4 days before I started messing with it.
> 
> Thanks for any help.


Yes, this is being unstable. At what memory frequency are you running, once you copy the straps? 2000mhz?
Its possible they are using low TCL for 1500Mhz strap, which crashes the system.


----------



## bfromcolo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yes, this is being unstable. At what memory frequency are you running, once you copy the straps? 2000mhz?
> Its possible they are using low TCL for 1500Mhz strap, which crashes the system.


I was having problems using the 1650 default speed of the card, guess I should try a higher one?


----------



## Linhfast

Hi
Do you have modified sapphire nitro 4gb Hynix mem?
Please help to send me or upload.
Thank you very much.


----------



## killeraxemannic

I'm having an issue modding the bios on one of my new cards. Its a Gigabyte Aorus RX 570 4GB card with Hynix memory. so far I have tried copying the 1500, 1625, and 1750 timings up. All 3 of the bios that I have made result in the same error. The rig will boot fine but will load the default windows driver and if I look in device manager I see an error saying “Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43) ”. Seems really strange to me. Anyone seen this or have any ideas?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> I'm having an issue modding the bios on one of my new cards. Its a Gigabyte Aorus RX 570 4GB card with Hynix memory. so far I have tried copying the 1500, 1625, and 1750 timings up. All 3 of the bios that I have made result in the same error. The rig will boot fine but will load the default windows driver and if I look in device manager I see an error saying "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43) ". Seems really strange to me. Anyone seen this or have any ideas?


Try to use the patcher, first section on the first post.


----------



## Dt_Freak1

my sapphire nitro+ rx480 doesn't seem to want to let me flash to to an rx580 bios. mine is an 8gb card. im having no luck uploading my card's stock bios


----------



## killeraxemannic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Try to use the patcher, first section on the first post.


Odd, That fixed it. Wonder why it needs it. I have another card that is working that was modded with the same version of the bios editor. Either way thanks!


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Odd, That fixed it. Wonder why it needs it. I have another card that is working that was modded with the same version of the bios editor. Either way thanks!


Use a 580 bios on that 570 if you don't want to patch drivers.


----------



## vswr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vswr*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I got a Sapphire Nitro RX470 4GB Hynix + Elpida (a1717 series), timings are doubled in this one (1:xxx and 2:xxx)
> 
> right now it's working 1150/2100 and I am looking a way to undervolt it (voltage settings are locked in msi afterburner)
> 
> is it enough to manipulate in GPU section (highest value is 65288 so I assume I could start to test from 65287) in PBE?


is it seems I was lucky to have pointers instead of static values for gpu core voltage in my bios

what I did was changing 65288 to 65286 for 1150 value (my own default gpu clock) and my VDDC is now 1000mV (moving nicely from 993 to 1006), it's 100-150 less than before

my RX470 4GB is working on 1150/2100 values, draws 92W according to its sensors, mining 29.6 MH/s ETH (single) but seems to be more stable on 1150/2000 (28,5MH/s)


----------



## vswr

here is how it looks after startup, I am a little bit below stock bios value which was 1126 / 65286


----------



## bfromcolo

I got my Gigabyte G1 470 4G working now at 27.8 Mh/s, stock was about 21. If all I did was copy the 1500 strap to the higher slots it was unstable, this time I also set the clock rate in BIOS to 1500 (from 1650). That was stable and I was able to overclock the memory up to 2000. Logically I am not sure I understand what the difference is, but I have been stable for about 20 minutes now. So my settings now are:

Core 1100MHz / 1000mV

Memory 2000MHz / 1000mV

Power -10%

Temp 75 max/70 target

It's running at 73C with the fan at 2020 rpm, the ambient is about 23C

Going to let this run a while and then start messing with my 480.


----------



## Darknessrise13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neojack*
> 
> hello,
> 
> i have 7x RX480 reference design, and a massive watercooling setup for mining silently enough for home.
> OS is linux (simplemining OS)
> 
> When dual mining, the cards struggle to keep their frequency, and are unstable. It often drops a GPU completely.
> On my windows rigs i had the same problem, and resolved it by raising the powerlimit to +20
> 
> On linux it seems that the powerlimit feature does not exists, so i have to use custom BIOS
> 
> I am accustomed to custom BIOS, i made mine already with polaris editor (just copied the 1700 VRAM timings straps to 2000).
> 
> Question :
> What settings to put in polaris bios editor to resolve my problem ? i need a detailed answer please
> 
> *time is valuable* so if someone makes a detailed answer, i will r*eward him with 30$ worth of ethereum or monero*


You'll need to use the original bios for each card. My cards didn't get along right with other bios for some reason, power limit acted wonky. But you need to change the tdp and power limit wattages up. MAKE SURE TO USE ORIGINAL TO EACH CARD IF POSSIBLE.


----------



## zenstrive

Can you still use your card after modding it to get better mining hashrate?


----------



## afaque

hello guys i need some help here. I am running an rx 480 reference 8GB on ethereum mining and im currently getting 29.2 mh/s . I have already copied and pasted 1750 timings to 2000 timings and i can overclock my memory to about 2115 and this results in the 29.5 mh/s. So i wanna ask that can i get more performance out of the gpu by using the ubertimings 3.1 for my gpu or that wont do me any favour?
And also those ubertimings need to go only to 2000 strap?


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reletobg*
> 
> Again quick question .
> 
> *Can I modify the bios when Polaris says "Unsupported DeviceID 0x67FF" ?*
> 
> My card is Gigabyte Rx560 - 4Gb.
> I did the same with rx 460 before and there wasn't problem.


I see you have asked this twice. I wanted to know the same. I guess not many people care or know due to age of card and maybe due to low Mh/s.

Today I went ahead and modded my factory Sapphire Pulse RX 560 4GB, same message for me. I did it anyhow copying over the lower strap to the higher straps.

vBIOS saved ok, and flashed ok without a problem. But.. after reboot, there was no display at the BIOS level. Fortunately the PC still booted into windows, even though was a black/blank screen. I was able to RDP to it from another computer and see the desktop. I had to re-flash the original un-modded vBIOS back to the card, it then worked as normal.

Shame really, this card only does about 9 Mh/s and if overclock the memory, it will do 10.5 Mh/s. The Pulse is a really bad card, this version is the one without a 6-pin, and is missing a bunch extra phases, badly power limited. Only hope was to get a mod on the memory.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I see you have asked this twice. I wanted to know the same. I guess not many people care or know due to age of card and maybe due to low Mh/s.
> 
> Today I went ahead and modded my factory Sapphire Pulse RX 560 4GB, same message for me. I did it anyhow copying over the lower strap to the higher straps.
> 
> vBIOS saved ok, and flashed ok without a problem. But.. after reboot, there was no display at the BIOS level. Fortunately the PC still booted into windows, even though was a black/blank screen. I was able to RDP to it from another computer and see the desktop. I had to re-flash the original un-modded vBIOS back to the card, it then worked as normal.
> 
> Shame really, this card only does about 9 Mh/s and if overclock the memory, it will do 10.5 Mh/s. The Pulse is a really bad card, this version is the one without a 6-pin, and is missing a bunch extra phases, badly power limited. Only hope was to get a mod on the memory.


Yes, i think i already have answered this, there is no issue, i have modded the BIOS on my 460 2GB dual fan card.

Also, as i said earlier many times. DO NOT FLASH OTHER GPU BIOS OVER YOURS, ESPECIALLY IF ITS FROM THE NEXT SERIES, 560 ON 460 DOESNT WORK BECAUSE MAGIC.


----------



## erase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> I see you have asked this twice. I wanted to know the same. I guess not many people care or know due to age of card and maybe due to low Mh/s.
> 
> Today I went ahead and modded my factory Sapphire Pulse RX 560 4GB, same message for me. I did it anyhow copying over the lower strap to the higher straps.
> 
> vBIOS saved ok, and flashed ok without a problem. But.. after reboot, there was no display at the BIOS level. Fortunately the PC still booted into windows, even though was a black/blank screen. I was able to RDP to it from another computer and see the desktop. I had to re-flash the original un-modded vBIOS back to the card, it then worked as normal.
> 
> Shame really, this card only does about 9 Mh/s and if overclock the memory, it will do 10.5 Mh/s. The Pulse is a really bad card, this version is the one without a 6-pin, and is missing a bunch extra phases, badly power limited. Only hope was to get a mod on the memory.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, i think i already have answered this, there is no issue, i have modded the BIOS on my 460 2GB dual fan card.
> 
> Also, as i said earlier many times. DO NOT FLASH OTHER GPU BIOS OVER YOURS, ESPECIALLY IF ITS FROM THE NEXT SERIES, 560 ON 460 DOESNT WORK BECAUSE MAGIC.
Click to expand...

My card isnt RX 460 2GB, it is a *RX 560 4GB*, the other person card is a RX 560 4GB too. Your card is the only RX 460 and is just a 2GB model. Read my post, I modded my own original vBIOS and it didn't work.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> My card isnt RX 460 2GB, it is a *RX 560 4GB*, the other person card is a RX 560 4GB too. Your card is the only RX 460 and is just a 2GB model. Read my post, I modded my own original vBIOS and it didn't work.


Sorry, i thought you pushed a 560 onto a 460.

Also, did you used the atikmdag patcher? WHat exactly did you changed in the BIOS?


----------



## erase

How is atikmdag patcher going to solve a blank and black screen during post, not talking about Windows. There is no screen output to enter motherboard UEFI BIOS.

Stuck at 10.5 Mh/s with ETH, thinking is more limitation of the card build design, vendor cut corners with this particular model, sucks for gaming too.

I just looking to get to 13.5 Mh/s with this RX 560, pretty bad card to game on (choppy and stuttering) so using it for mining as has good size 4GB vRAM, before I dump it.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> How is atikmdag patcher going to solve a blank and black screen during post, not talking about Windows. There is no screen output to enter motherboard UEFI BIOS.
> 
> Stuck at 10.5 Mh/s with ETH, thinking is more limitation of the card build design, vendor cut corners with this particular model, sucks for gaming too.
> 
> I just looking to get to 13.5 Mh/s with this RX 560, pretty bad card to game on (choppy and stuttering) so using it for mining as has good size 4GB vRAM, before I dump it.


The RX460/560 are only limitted to 75W from PCI_E slot, mind that.

Also, i asked which BIOS you used to flash onto your card. What did you modify, etc....


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *erase*
> 
> How is atikmdag patcher going to solve a blank and black screen during post, not talking about Windows. There is no screen output to enter motherboard UEFI BIOS.
> 
> Stuck at 10.5 Mh/s with ETH, thinking is more limitation of the card build design, vendor cut corners with this particular model, sucks for gaming too.
> 
> I just looking to get to 13.5 Mh/s with this RX 560, pretty bad card to game on (choppy and stuttering) so using it for mining as has good size 4GB vRAM, before I dump it.


Hi

Once you mod an vBIOS, you can't have CSM=Disable on your motherboard BIOS, unless you mod the GOP section of your vBIOS.

Check my post..


----------



## vswr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> The RX460/560 are only limitted to 75W from PCI_E slot, mind that.
> 
> Also, i asked which BIOS you used to flash onto your card. What did you modify, etc....


Many have PCIE-6pin power socket, they are not limited to slot only


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> hello guys i need some help here. I am running an rx 480 reference 8GB on ethereum mining and im currently getting 29.2 mh/s . I have already copied and pasted 1750 timings to 2000 timings and i can overclock my memory to about 2115 and this results in the 29.5 mh/s. So i wanna ask that can i get more performance out of the gpu by using the ubertimings 3.1 for my gpu or that wont do me any favour?
> And also those ubertimings need to go only to 2000 strap?


can somebody answer me?


----------



## Screemi

Hi Guys

I have a "little" problem. Yesterday i wanted to flash a modified rom with better ram timings onto my Asus Strix 480 and afterwards i decided to "reflash" it to a 580 Strix.

I used the 580 Strix Bios provided by Hellm and something went terribly wrong.

After i rebooted my PC doesn't even Post anymore and i had to organize an other pci-e gpu. So today i switched my strix to Slot 3 and inserted an old g92 to slot 1.

I had bad flashes before starting with atis 9500 but never got stuck the way i am now.

All i can get atiflash to tell me is the following:





Don't know what to do else. Tried multiple Bios-Files. Starting with: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628

and some official Asus files:



But nothing worked.

Maybe someone can help me getting my card working again.

Thx a lot!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a "little" problem. Yesterday i wanted to flash a modified rom with better ram timings onto my Asus Strix 480 and afterwards i decided to "reflash" it to a 580 Strix.
> 
> I used the 580 Strix Bios provided by Hellm and something went terribly wrong.
> 
> After i rebooted my PC doesn't even Post anymore and i had to organize an other pci-e gpu. So today i switched my strix to Slot 3 and inserted an old g92 to slot 1.
> 
> I had bad flashes before starting with atis 9500 but never got stuck the way i am now.
> 
> All i can get atiflash to tell me is the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do else. Tried multiple Bios-Files. Starting with: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628
> 
> and some official Asus files:
> 
> 
> 
> But nothing worked.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me getting my card working again.
> 
> Thx a lot!


Seems like bad flash, totally bricked. Hopefully you did not corrupt it too much. Try the 1/8 bypass method. This way, you will can try to avoid any attempts on BIOS start for GPU checkup. It can probably get flagged and disabled. Also, the Strix 480 didn't had Dual BIOS Switch? If no, and the 1/8 doesn't work - i hope you have warranty, or Wolf knows how to help you


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> I have a "little" problem. Yesterday i wanted to flash a modified rom with better ram timings onto my Asus Strix 480 and afterwards i decided to "reflash" it to a 580 Strix.
> 
> I used the 580 Strix Bios provided by Hellm and something went terribly wrong.
> 
> After i rebooted my PC doesn't even Post anymore and i had to organize an other pci-e gpu. So today i switched my strix to Slot 3 and inserted an old g92 to slot 1.
> 
> I had bad flashes before starting with atis 9500 but never got stuck the way i am now.
> 
> All i can get atiflash to tell me is the following:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't know what to do else. Tried multiple Bios-Files. Starting with: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185508/asus-rx480-8192-160628
> 
> and some official Asus files:
> 
> 
> 
> But nothing worked.
> 
> Maybe someone can help me getting my card working again.
> 
> Thx a lot!


ok so a few months back, i had this issue with my reference rx 480. after a system reboot i got with intel hd graphics, i was able to flash the gpu back to original bios.


----------



## oll74

Hello guys,i have powercolor rx480 8gb red dragon card and want flash it to 580,I'm looking for 580 red dragon original bios,can someone help with this?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oll74*
> 
> Hello guys,i have powercolor rx480 8gb red dragon card and want flash it to 580,I'm looking for 580 red dragon original bios,can someone help with this?


Read:

first post
second section "RX480 > RX580 Conversion"
first link
apply filters
learn that search function within this forum exist


----------



## oll74

On techpowerup.com for Red Devil only!For Red Dragon is missing.I knew it.So,red dragon owners please send me original bios.Thank you for earlier


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oll74*
> 
> On techpowerup.com for Red Devil only!For Red Dragon is missing.I knew it.So,red dragon owners please send me original bios.Thank you for earlier


so you haven't found my conversions or the red dragon bios at tpu.. here is a little help: page 348 or unverified uploads.


----------



## oll74

First or second?


I have 8 gb samsung


----------



## Karunious

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> hello guys i need some help here. I am running an rx 480 reference 8GB on ethereum mining and im currently getting 29.2 mh/s . I have already copied and pasted 1750 timings to 2000 timings and i can overclock my memory to about 2115 and this results in the 29.5 mh/s. So i wanna ask that can i get more performance out of the gpu by using the ubertimings 3.1 for my gpu or that wont do me any favour?
> And also those ubertimings need to go only to 2000 strap?


I'd recommend trying and finding out. Currently I'm running: 1305 core / 2050 mem / 1075v with UberTimings v2.3. It's performing on average 29.7MH/s. Only in the 2000 strap is fine.

You might have to down clock from 2115MHz on your VRAM, but if you can decrease the speed while maintaining a similar hashrate then it would benefit you (or even better if you can maintain 2115MHz, you could surpass 30MH/s if you're lucky.)

It's all experimentation; you'll have to try it out and see with UberTimings v3.1 (there is a v3.2 beta on one of these pages if you want to try that as well.) Good luck!


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oll74*
> 
> First or second?
> 
> 
> I have 8 gb samsung


yes, i didn't mention that, all the 8GiB cards have samsung chips. so, first, definitely.


----------



## oll74

Thank you I tried,but the noise increased,I went back to 480 bios.


----------



## afaque

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Karunious*
> 
> I'd recommend trying and finding out. Currently I'm running: 1305 core / 2050 mem / 1075v with UberTimings v2.3. It's performing on average 29.7MH/s. Only in the 2000 strap is fine.
> 
> You might have to down clock from 2115MHz on your VRAM, but if you can decrease the speed while maintaining a similar hashrate then it would benefit you (or even better if you can maintain 2115MHz, you could surpass 30MH/s if you're lucky.)
> 
> It's all experimentation; you'll have to try it out and see with UberTimings v3.1 (there is a v3.2 beta on one of these pages if you want to try that as well.) Good luck!


So thanks for ur advice, i tried out the uber timings 3.1 and my mining performance increased to about 30.8 mh/s at about 2115 memory clock which i used before with my own 1750 timings (to get 29 mh/s)
Now the memory threw about 5 errors in 6 hours straight eth mining so i dialed it back a bit down to 2100mhz and now im getting 30.7 mh/s and its great.

Thanks for these timings


----------



## Screemi

hi guys

i have a small problem. I think i bricked my Asus Strix 480. Yesterday i tried to install a modded bios with better latency but the flash failed and after a reboot my PC didn't even post.

Today i organiced an other pcie-gpu and but the Strix into Slot 3 of my Board. There is a gts210
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *afaque*
> 
> ok so a few months back, i had this issue with my reference rx 480. after a system reboot i got with intel hd graphics, i was able to flash the gpu back to original bios.


rebooted multiple times with no avail. sadly atiflash 2.74 seems to not work from a freedos usb stick anymore. it allways tells me that "This program cannot be run in DOS mode". Did anybody encounter that problem as well?

the card seems to be recogniced at some sort because gpu-z tells me it found a card:



and the card seems to work because i get solid 29MH/s with Claymore











***? didn't test that yesterday because i asumed the card was dead.


----------



## RazHash

EDIT ..







misread

Maybe someone has the answer to my unsatisfactory endeavor.
A long way back I found it a sport to try to overclock my system. But allot has changed over the years. where is my FSB at.. Am I getting old









I have been fiddling around for hours and hours with a Asus RX580 OC 8GB (Hynix mem) and I have gotten it from 20 Mhz to 25 Mhz by copying the 1750 to 2000. Adjusting the mem clock. I get somewhere around 26 Mhs when i'm on 2090 memclock but then I get artifacts and eventually a crash. I have read the better part of this topic but I can't find any specific solution to my low hashrate. When I look at my GPU load in GPU-Z then it is at 16%. This is not the figure I see when I look at post from other people. Then it's solid at 100%.

I'm using claymore 9.5 on Windows 10. Latest AMD driver. Pixelclock. 1750 to 2000 straps. link to my current set-up http://imgur.com/a/OHDYJ
also with:
GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100

I would be very grateful if some1 knows what to try


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> hi guys
> 
> i have a small problem. I think i bricked my Asus Strix 480. Yesterday i tried to install a modded bios with better latency but the flash failed and after a reboot my PC didn't even post.
> 
> Today i organiced an other pcie-gpu and but the Strix into Slot 3 of my Board. There is a gts210
> rebooted multiple times with no avail. sadly atiflash 2.74 seems to not work from a freedos usb stick anymore. it allways tells me that "This program cannot be run in DOS mode". Did anybody encounter that problem as well?
> 
> the card seems to be recogniced at some sort because gpu-z tells me it found a card:
> 
> 
> 
> and the card seems to work because i get solid 29MH/s with Claymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***? didn't test that yesterday because i asumed the card was dead.


Are you sure, your card doesn't have DUAL BIOS switch, and you have accidentally flipped it?

Also, its possible that the BIOS chip got corrupted, due to a bad flash or degradation.


----------



## SSBrain

@Screemi
The BIOS is reporting through GPU-Z that the card is an RX*5*80 but you have an RX*4*80. That might be a hint of what could have gone wrong.
Does ATIWinFlash work, anyway?


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Are you sure, your card doesn't have DUAL BIOS switch, and you have accidentally flipped it?
> 
> Also, its possible that the BIOS chip got corrupted, due to a bad flash or degradation.


yes absolutely sure. the strix doesn't have a dual bios. it got the most bad ass pcb of any 480 but they didn't put a dual bios on it









It looks like i corrupted the bios while flashing it. all i want is to reflash it but i get the error massage i postet. looks like i have to go the 8-1-pin shorting route.

which atiflash version works in dosmode and supports the newer cards? the one included with atiflash 2.74 does not work in doesmode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> @Screemi
> The BIOS is reporting through GPU-Z that the card is an RX*5*80 but you have an RX*4*80. That might be a hint of what could have gone wrong.
> Does ATIWinFlash work, anyway?


yup. i flashed the 480->580 bios provided by hellm and something went wrong. atiwinflash throws out the same error massage ase the non gui version does. failed to read rom!


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> yes absolutely sure. the strix doesn't have a dual bios. it got the most bad ass pcb of any 480 but they didn't put a dual bios on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like i corrupted the bios while flashing it. all i want is to reflash it but i get the error massage i postet. looks like i have to go the 8-1-pin shorting route.
> 
> which atiflash version works in dosmode and supports the newer cards? the one included with atiflash 2.74 does not work in doesmode.
> yup. i flashed the 480->580 bios provided by hellm and something went wrong. atiwinflash throws out the same error massage ase the non gui version does. failed to read rom!


Dont bother with the DOS version, doesn't work properly afaik.

With atiflash in Windows it should work, if you have another card. Make sure you are running as administrator and you got the -f (force flag) active. There was something else as well, but cant check it now.


----------



## SSBrain

From reading around something along these lines seems often suggested to attempt recovering a failed bios flash:

atiflash -unlockrom _[cardnumber]_
atiflash -f -p _[cardnumber] [biosfile]_


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> From reading around something along these lines seems often suggested to attempt recovering a failed bios flash:
> 
> atiflash -unlockrom _[cardnumber]_
> atiflash -f -p _[cardnumber] [biosfile]_


Yup, this is what i meant. On work, and cant test it


----------



## Screemi

already tried that and it doesn't work. i am not new to flashing roms.

btw.: here is the atiwinflash error masage if i start it with atiwinflash -f -p 0 rom.rom


----------



## SSBrain

By the way, it appears that a cause of failure is often attempting to flash a BIOS while overclocked or with low-level GPU monitoring applications in the background. I've always flashed the card (and my previous HD7770) under Windows and never encountered any problem, but I've also always closed all applications before doing that.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> already tried that and it doesn't work. i am not new to flashing roms.
> 
> btw.: here is the atiwinflash error masage if i start it with atiwinflash -f -p 0 rom.rom


Okay... I said ATIFLASH, not atiWINflash. AtiWINflash doesn't work properly on Polaris. Download atiflash from main page and try again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> By the way, it appears that a cause of failure is often attempting to flash a BIOS while overclocked or with low-level GPU monitoring applications in the background. I've always flashed the card (and my previous HD7770) under Windows and never encountered any problem, but I've also always closed all applications before doing that.


Yes, i always flash with everything turned off, just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Screemi

don't want to sound rude but have you read the posts i made about the issue?

i always flash with atiflash at the comandline never used winflash. someone asked for the error massage of winflash and i responded it's the same as atiflash 2.74.

my first post about the issue contained all the tries i did until then and all other posts are about what i did't since then.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3750#post_26171306


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> don't want to sound rude but have you read the posts i made about the issue?
> 
> i always flash with atiflash at the comandline never used winflash. someone asked for the error massage of winflash and i responded it's the same as atiflash 2.74. [...]


You didn't specify whether the BIOS *initially* got corrupted while using ATIWinFlash or ATIFlash. Some people do turn to ATIFlash in DOS mode after they have problems with ATIWinFlash because others suggest that flashing under Windows may give problems and/or the program doesn't work properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay... I said ATIFLASH, not atiWINflash. AtiWINflash doesn't work properly on Polaris.


I've always used ATIWinFlash with my RX480 and never had any problem, and so many other people. The program does support Polaris chips. On the other hand, more things can go wrong under Windows so you have to pay more attention.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> You didn't specify whether the BIOS *initially* got corrupted while using ATIWinFlash or ATIFlash. Some people do turn to ATIFlash in DOS mode after they have problems with ATIWinFlash because others suggest that flashing under Windows may give problems and/or the program doesn't work properly.
> I've always used ATIWinFlash with my RX480 and never had any problem, and so many other people. The program does support Polaris chips. On the other hand, more things can go wrong under Windows so you have to pay more attention.


AtiWinFlash doesnt work for me for my 470 and 480. AtiFlash doesn't give issues. I even stopped a flash in the middle, with only 40% flashed, and didn't had issues with the next flash.

I dont know, if you flash a BIOS from dual-BIOS card onto a single one, does it cause issues?


----------



## atheer91iq

Hi, Guys

recently i bought Asus RX480 DUAL OC 8GB ..

Default factory

Core:1305mhz
Mem:2000mhz

when i ran valley benchmark or bf1 or any other heavy game title .. it's crash and turn into green/yellow/grey screen some thing like that

i tried to increase the power limit but the same issue .. increase mV same issue ..

try to edit bios through Polaris Editor

When i reset the pc it's not read the GPU

when i back to original bios without editing it's work but still crash

so i underclock the gpu

core:1295mhz
mem:1845mhz

stable and not crash .. but i lose about 20GB/s from memory bandwidth

any help here please


----------



## Screemi

btw. my card is back up and running


----------



## navjack27

i screwed up my red devil 480 8gb card last night. i tried flashing possibly stupidly a red devil 580 bios onto it. with the card installed along with my 980ti as the main display card i can get into windows for a couple secs before i get a blue screen. i removed the 480 for now and i'll fix it some other time, no big deal really. i think i can use the dip switch and use the other bios if that is what that dip is. i'm on no sleep anyway so i couldn't diagnose it further correctly.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> i screwed up my red devil 480 8gb card last night. i tried flashing possibly stupidly a red devil 580 bios onto it. with the card installed along with my 980ti as the main display card i can get into windows for a couple secs before i get a blue screen. i removed the 480 for now and i'll fix it some other time, no big deal really. i think i can use the dip switch and use the other bios if that is what that dip is. i'm on no sleep anyway so i couldn't diagnose it further correctly.


Did you install the atikmdag patcher?


----------



## Screemi

since i got my card back up and working i tried to get the voltages and powerlimits i had with my original setup working.

with my 480 bios i used watttool to force some different values compared to the bios.

i got my card working nice and stable at the following values:



now i modded hellms 480->580 bios to match those:



i edited tdp, tdc and max power limit (w) to match the +15% PT of watttool.

but it doesn't seem to work as expected. the voltage still shoots up over 1,175v and for that reason the chips sucks up more juice than ever before. the 0.75v idle voltage work fine but all other voltages are way over the set values.

a funny sidenote is that i get 5Mh/s less than with the screwed up bios yesterday.

i attached the bios i flashed to my card. maybe someone can take at look at it and compare it to the watttool settings from the screenshot above.

Ellesmere.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> [..]but it doesn't seem to work as expected. the voltage still shoots up over 1,175v [..]


since 17.4.1 it doesn't work anymore to change the pointer of the vcore to a precise value. At least not with w10, and there are no 580 drivers for the other versions.

unfortunately, i don't know if the ASP1300 also uses the 8D register for offset. If so, i could add those bytes, but for now, u have to change voltage with software.


----------



## Screemi

Well. Then i'll modify a 480 BIOS and use toastyxs patch.

As soon as offset is possible i'll switch.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> Well. Then i'll modify a 480 BIOS and use toastyxs patch.
> 
> As soon as offset is possible i'll switch.


find the info for offset with ASP1300; or a tool that can set an offset for ur card, and then check i2c; or just check 8d register, might be the same as with the IR3567B; adding the bytes would be the easy part.

it's the same with a 480 bios, you can't change the pointer. for undervolting, watttool is still capable, even wattman gets this job done.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Did you install the atikmdag patcher?


yeah i had that on and all that. usually not having it patched just makes it so i don't get gpu accel, no crashes.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> yeah i had that on and all that. usually not having it patched just makes it so i don't get gpu accel, no crashes.


Did you by any chances, replaces some .sys files and installing drivers that way?


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> since 17.4.1 it doesn't work anymore to change the pointer of the vcore to a precise value. At least not with w10, and there are no 580 drivers for the other versions.
> 
> unfortunately, i don't know if the ASP1300 also uses the 8D register for offset. If so, i could add those bytes, but for now, u have to change voltage with software.


So if changing the 6528X values isn't working, I know where these values are calculated. The table is named ASIC_ProfilingInfo. Is like this:

0C 01 03 06 *38 C1 01* 00 *80 38 01* 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 *38 C1 01* 00 *38 C1 01* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00 84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00 14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00 90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00 30 8C 11 00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 0C 05 FE FF B5 9C 05 00 CE FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 80 60 FE FF FD F8 FF FF 0A 03 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF FF FF *F8 11* 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00

The structure of the table is like this https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/amd-gfx/2016-June/000093.html

I think that the bolded values are

ulMaxVddc: 1c138 = 115000 1.15v
ulMinVddc: 13880 = 80000 800mv
ulEvvDefaultVddc: 1c138 = 115000 1.15v
ulEvvNoCalcVddc: 1c138 = 115000 1.15v
usMaxVoltage_0_25mv: 11F8 = 4600/4= 1.15v to calculate this value I think that you have to use the six digits SVI2 voltage value x4

I don't have a polaris gpu, but I have tested it with a 380 and it's working: http://www.overclock.net/t/1563409/software-for-r9-285-bios-edit/1030#post_26135881 but the problem is that the 380 version for that table is different.
To undervolting changing ulMaxVddc is working for me, but for you maybe you could have to change all or some of those values.
It can be used to overvolt as well, but for it I have to increase the clock to the max clock for the max EVV. To see the max clock for the max EVV you have to use afterburner with powrplay support increasing the clock until you see the max EVV with the aida64 voltage dump. If 1.15v is the max you don't need to do this.


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> find the info for offset with ASP1300; or a tool that can set an offset for ur card, and then check i2c; or just check 8d register, might be the same as with the IR3567B; adding the bytes would be the easy part.
> 
> it's the same with a 480 bios, you can't change the pointer. for undervolting, watttool is still capable, even wattman gets this job done.


if you could give me a hint to a guide or you could walk me through i'll be happy to help.


----------



## navjack27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Did you by any chances, replaces some .sys files and installing drivers that way?


Not sure I fully follow where your going with that but no and yes, just to be equally confusing.

Later I'm going to put it in my Ryzen rig with a 390x in it. I'll have more info then.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> So if changing the 6528X values isn't working, I know where these values are calculated. The table is named ASIC_ProfilingInfo. Is like this:
> ..


You don't happen to have the same info about the header? or more tables? need to know all the structures, then i write my own bios.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> if you could give me a hint to a guide or you could walk me through i'll be happy to help.


try this:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaRpL0Jjz8
but without a manual or something, it's still a guess; i don't know how to set an offset for your card, if u know a software tool that can, we could compare that. or just set register 8d to 02 if it is 00; and see what happens.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> You don't happen to have the same info about the header? or more tables? need to know all the structures, then i write my own bios.


I think that the header is:

ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER sHeader
USHORT usStructureSize 10C
UCHAR ucTableFormatRevision 3
UCHAR ucTableContentRevision 6

You can see more tables structures here: https://github.com/ipts-linux-org/ipts-linux/blob/master/drivers/gpu/drm/amd/include/atombios.h
and with AtomDis like is explained here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/3550#post_26164705 . I forgot this, you could see with it all the values and the structure of same tables.


----------



## Screemi

I think mymn said in an other thread that Sapphire trixx can set a offset voltage with the asus strix. I'll search for that post.

Found it and it wasn't mymn.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrbooly*
> 
> For Asus RX (and probably any RX 5xx), Sapphire Trixx can pass a voltage offset. It's the only available tool I know of that can achieve this.
> The only problem is that I can't manage to load all the settings at startup since Trixx seems to load only the first setting for the first GPU.
> 
> Can somebody decompile Trixx and see how it can do it and make it open source? Also I can't find where Trixx save the settings.


----------



## hellm

no, not that header; it is the same with 480 and 580; also EVV seems to be the same for both; just MaxVddc and MinVddc changed on the upper half..:
0C 01 03 06 *C0 D4 01* 00 *F8 24 01* 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 *38 C1 01* 00 *38 C1 01* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF *C0 12* 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00

i meant the header of the bios itself. there are pointers to tables not listed in the atombiosreader list; example:
55 AA 73 E9 B1 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 54 02 00 00 00 00 49 42 4D A5 30 93 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 20 37 36 31 32 39 35 35 32 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 *A9 02* 00 00 00 00 00 00 2E 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 36 2F 31 35 2F 31 36 20 30 32 3A 32 37 00 00 30 00 00 00 E9 BC 03 00 E9 CB 03 00 00 00 F4 00 00 13 00 00 00 D0 01 00 00 29 21 E1 02 80 7E 00 A2 A0 45 02 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 40 0E 02 07 3C 01 1A 00 04 00 00 00 EE A0 FF 06 00 08 30 40 0E 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 03 00 00 ...
at 2a9 there is definitely a table start..
..but still there are a lot of command tables, and give it all sense.. and atombios.h is a pain..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> I think mymn said in an other thread that Sapphire trixx can set a offset voltage with the asus strix. I'll search for that post.
> 
> Found it and it wasn't mymn.


good make i2c-dumps before after setting an offset. should tell us what register to use.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no, not that header; it is the same with 480 and 580; also EVV seems to be the same for both; just MaxVddc and MinVddc changed on the upper half..:
> 0C 01 03 06 *C0 D4 01* 00 *F8 24 01* 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 *38 C1 01* 00 *38 C1 01* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF *C0 12* 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00
> 
> i meant the header of the bios itself. there are pointers to tables not listed in the atombiosreader list; example:
> 55 AA 73 E9 B1 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 54 02 00 00 00 00 49 42 4D A5 30 93 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 20 37 36 31 32 39 35 35 32 30 00 00 00 00 00 00 *A9 02* 00 00 00 00 00 00 2E 02 00 00 00 00 00 00 30 36 2F 31 35 2F 31 36 20 30 32 3A 32 37 00 00 30 00 00 00 E9 BC 03 00 E9 CB 03 00 00 00 F4 00 00 13 00 00 00 D0 01 00 00 29 21 E1 02 80 7E 00 A2 A0 45 02 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 3C 40 0E 02 07 3C 01 1A 00 04 00 00 00 EE A0 FF 06 00 08 30 40 0E 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 14 03 00 00 ...
> at 2a9 there is definitely a table start..
> ..but still there are a lot of command tables, and give it all sense.. and atombios.h is a pain..
> good make i2c-dumps before after setting an offset. should tell us what register to use.


I don't know, I don't see info about that.


----------



## hellm

yep, too bad. would be fun to make a 480 look like a 580. anyway, thx for the info again


----------



## Screemi

I'll take a look at how to do a i2c dump and maybe i can provide the needed infos.

Do you habe a hint for a easy way to geht the dump. If not i'll Google for it.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Question about the uber timings in the first post... Can they be adapted to any card or are they specific for a certain card or a certain vendor etc? Looks like maybe just for Samsung ram? I'm interested in trying them but I don't want to brick a card.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Screemi*
> 
> I'll take a look at how to do a i2c dump and maybe i can provide the needed infos.
> 
> Do you habe a hint for a easy way to geht the dump. If not i'll Google for it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> try this:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UaRpL0Jjz8


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> Not sure I fully follow where your going with that but no and yes, just to be equally confusing.
> 
> Later I'm going to put it in my Ryzen rig with a 390x in it. I'll have more info then.


You need to simply install the AMD drivers normally, then after they finished, you run the atikmdag patcher. Everything should work like that. No .sys copy/paste from one driver folder to somewhere else. Like that i mean. I would suggest you to do DDU for AMD drivers and install them again (normal way, just run and install), then run atikmdag patcher before rebooting.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yep, too bad. would be fun to make a 480 look like a 580. anyway, thx for the info again


You are welcome, about the tables not listed in the atombiosreader list, I see now that The Stilt is changing some of those tables here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x . Edited: nope sorry is the A6 00 01 01 table.
For the 480 to 580, I don't know, but maybe the modded 290(x) to 390x bioses could help http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016 .


----------



## navjack27

update, the rx480 works perfectly fine now. the 2nd bios worked. and no, i never moved system files or anything. i was just joking about how unclear you were in ur question @ku4eto. cuz, like, essentially installing drivers IS doing what you suggested same with patching them kinda.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *navjack27*
> 
> update, the rx480 works perfectly fine now. the 2nd bios worked. and no, i never moved system files or anything. i was just joking about how unclear you were in ur question @ku4eto. cuz, like, essentially installing drivers IS doing what you suggested same with patching them kinda.


Well, if it works, no issues then


----------



## risotto

for future people-- close all monitoring stuff, afterburner , gpuz, hwinfo etc. they interfere with atiflash and cause failed flash and bricked gpus. learned from my own mistake and no longer have bricked my 480


----------



## gupsterg

Surprised that isn't in OP.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gupsterg*
> 
> Surprised that isn't in OP.


Even if it was in op ppl wouldn't read it







the last 10 pages was mostly "how do I do X?" Common reply "link to first post or something found with google".

Btw jokes aside, yeah, it should be on OP


----------



## Piradoxlanieve

I just received rx580 nitro +, but my bios is 256kb, in the rx480 I edited the timing but here when I open I receive error that should be bios of 512kb
My bios Hynix
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2BGbmpnWkUMUWlmU0ZqQVg4cUk/view
When trying to edit with polaris, I guess I'll have to edit the hexadecimal file, but I'm scared, just do with polaris
sorry my bad english


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piradoxlanieve*
> 
> I just received rx580 nitro +, but my bios is 256kb, in the rx480 I edited the timing but here when I open I receive error that should be bios of 512kb
> My bios Hynix
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B2BGbmpnWkUMUWlmU0ZqQVg4cUk/view
> When trying to edit with polaris, I guess I'll have to edit the hexadecimal file, but I'm scared, just do with polaris
> sorry my bad english


Everything is fine, the last 256Kb are 0's any way.


----------



## Piradoxlanieve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Everything is fine, the last 256Kb are 0's any way.


I have to copy and paste the last three timing?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piradoxlanieve*
> 
> I have to copy and paste the last three timing?


not sure what you are trying to do and what you want. There are no problems with using 256Kb BIOS. If you are going to mine, yes, strap copy from 1500Mhz/1625Mhz to the upper ones can help with hash rate, but i suggest finding a publicly available timing, which is better for the currency you want to mine.


----------



## Yankgr

HI, someone can elight me with the uber mix 3.1 straps? How to use? Just copy the " 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019" to 1500,1625,1750,2000,2200 straps or you generate it in somewhere? Thaks


----------



## Piradoxlanieve

If what I need is to achieve more rate in mining, in the rx480 with 512kb of bios modify without problems, but in hynix with 256kb different numbers in polaris


----------



## DMFD-Minister

Here's my situation:

AsRock X370 Taichi
Ryzen 1700
G.Skill FlareX 16GB
MSI RX580 Gaming X 8GB
eVGA SuperNova G3
Samsung EVO850

1. Used ATIFlash 2.74 to backup my RX580 ROM
2. Used Polaris BIOS Editor to edit ROM by copying setting from 1:1750 to 1:2000
3. Saved BIOS under a new file name
4. Used ATIFlash to upload and write edited BIOS to RX580
5. BIOS Flashed successfully, requests reboot ---> yes
6. On reboot, I get nothing but a black screen with AsRock 62 error code

I have attempted the following steps and still have a black screen:

- Replaced RX580 with older R290 I dug out of a box
- Reset CMOS - twice - removed battery, power supply, moved jumper, waited 15 minutes, moved jumper back, waiting 10 minutes, restored power
- Installed RX580 and R290 in every PCIe slot in the Taichi
- Tried booting off single stick of memory - swapped DIMMs
- Removed all unnecessary items from the system
-Tried both DVI and HDMI outputs on both cards
-Reseated all power cables to motherboard

System sounds and feels dead. I followed the Polaris mod instructions exactly, made no other changes, and had no other programs running when I was doing it. I have contacted AsRock support. I'm having a hard time seeing how a VGA BIOS flash can brick a motherboard. I've been working with and building systems for 15 years and this is a first.

I do not have a VGA output on the motherboard / onboard video.

Edit: CMOS reset cleared all error codes, but did not do anything to fix the black screen.


----------



## risotto

do u have any other cpu/mobo combo ?


----------



## DMFD-Minister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> do u have any other cpu/mobo combo ?


no other motherboard available at the moment


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMFD-Minister*
> 
> Exactly what I wrote::
> 
> 1. Used ATIFlash 2.74 to backup my RX580 ROM
> 2. Used Polaris BIOS Editor to edit ROM by copying setting from 1:1750 to 1:2000
> 3. Saved BIOS under a new file name
> 4. Used ATIFlash to upload and write edited BIOS to RX580
> 5. BIOS Flashed successfully, requests reboot ---> yes
> 
> Literally nothing else was touched.


put the card in someone elses pc and flash over stock bios. should fix it.. if not then idk


----------



## DMFD-Minister

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *risotto*
> 
> put the card in someone elses pc and flash over stock bios. should fix it.. if not then idk


Could work for that card, bu still doesn't explain why the computer won't boot on the R290 that I pulled out of cold storage, which I know worked on this system a month ago.

For anyone else reading this thread, I completely tore down and re-built the system including removing CPU. I have all USB devices unplugged and pretty much think it's toast, and that's what's so frustrating...there's absolutely no reason a BIOS update on the graphics card should brick my motherboard....that I can think of.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMFD-Minister*
> 
> Could work for that card, bu still doesn't explain why the computer won't boot on the R290 that I pulled out of cold storage, which I know worked on this system a month ago.
> 
> For anyone else reading this thread, I completely tore down and re-built the system including removing CPU. I have all USB devices unplugged and pretty much think it's toast, and that's what's so frustrating...there's absolutely no reason a BIOS update on the graphics card should brick my motherboard....that I can think of.


ye it sounds unreal that a simple bios flash bricked the whole motherboard


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Piradoxlanieve*
> 
> If what I need is to achieve more rate in mining, in the rx480 with 512kb of bios modify without problems, but in hynix with 256kb different numbers in polaris


Its not magically going to work... Different mining algos use different timings. You need to say what you are going to mine. Also, look for public timings in bitcointalk.


----------



## Piradoxlanieve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Its not magically going to work... Different mining algos use different timings. You need to say what you are going to mine. Also, look for public timings in bitcointalk.


I just found this editor,SRBPolaris it seems that if it shows well the data of the bios of 256kb SBRPolaris,
However the Polaris bios editor 1.4 I think it does not correctly display some parameters.
Sorry my english


----------



## dassx

How do a fix a bad flash? My card is bootable but there's screen corruption. Atiwinflash detects the card and is able to flash it but all bios I've tried (including stock) still corrupts the screen.

The guy in the link below is having the exact issue and I'm not sure if he solved it or not
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3418631/sapphire-580-display-issue.html


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dassx*
> 
> How do a fix a bad flash? My card is bootable but there's screen corruption. Atiwinflash detects the card and is able to flash it but all bios I've tried (including stock) still corrupts the screen.
> 
> The guy in the link below is having the exact issue and I'm not sure if he solved it or not
> http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3418631/sapphire-580-display-issue.html


Sounds like a driver issue to me, if you still get it with the stock BIOS.


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*


sorry for the late reply.

i did a i2cdump. but it really doesn't tell me anything









for i2cdump1 the voltages and clocks are



for i2cdump2 the voltages and clocks are



i2cdump1.txt 25k .txt file


i2cdump2.txt 25k .txt file


ps.: pn gerne auch in deutsch


----------



## hellm

surprise, surprise; it's the 8D register.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
done.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
> done.


Is there a changelog for your BIOSes? The last one I tried with my Sapphire Nitro+ 4GB was version 1.005. Now I see there is a version 1.008, while other cards have an even more advanced version.


----------



## hellm

don't worry about the other cards, all are on the same level.

changelog, let's see, i think with 1.0005 even the start/stop temps of the fan were fixed? then came some things in the PowerPlayTable, mostly compatibility stuff; 1.0007 had to be fixed (sorry, nothing serious, slightly more Vcore than applied), so here we are, 1.0008.

nothing really changed, the list at the top still applies. GPU Load and Mem Load still don't work, the 3x DP and 1x HDMI work fine, there could be issues with the other ports; i don't have the time right now to study atombios.h and what not to get a clue how to fix this. future task..


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yankgr*
> 
> HI, someone can elight me with the uber mix 3.1 straps? How to use? Just copy the " 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019" to 1500,1625,1750,2000,2200 straps or you generate it in somewhere? Thaks


Hi:
I kind of have the same question, I am interested in using the Uber-Mix 3.1 straps (memory timings), my previous experience: I only have copied the 1750 to the 2000 strap on my RX580 8GB with Samsung Memory; I want to try something better, I am not sure where I should paste the Uber-mix Extreme, 1500 - 1625 - 2000 straps, and I must not touch the 1750 strap?, or only the 2000 strap as when replacing it with the 1750 strap?.
As I said I have a RX580 with 8GB RAM.
Thx very much,
Carlos
P.S.: I use my card for gaming and have others mining Ether+Decred.


----------



## killeraxemannic

Is there any reason not to specify static voltages in the bios of a card for power savings? I have a card that was misbehaving in afterburner and still using way more voltage than I set. I edited the bios and changed the pointer value of 65288 to 900 to specify 900MV. Seems to be running fine and now shows its running at .9250 MV in GPUZ in windows. I just haven't heard of anyone doing this before.


----------



## Screemi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> since 17.4.1 it doesn't work anymore to change the pointer of the vcore to a precise value. At least not with w10, and there are no 580 drivers for the other versions.


That's the reason why. It simply should not work. Which card and driver do you use?


----------



## hellm

Reference RX480 (BE from XFX)
..most of the times the latest driver. W10 Edu.


----------



## Screemi

actually that wasn't for you but for the poster above my post








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Is there any reason not to specify static voltages in the bios of a card for power savings?


----------



## hellm

i wondered already.. should have read your post first...


----------



## killeraxemannic

Changing the core to a precise value is working for me on all 5 of my cards... Running windows 10 and the latest drivers.


----------



## mcsmart

Hi,

I have an Asus DUAL-RX480-O8G and I did not like the fan noise. So I replaced the cooler and put two 92mm PWM fans on it. The issue is that the fan now always run on full speed and there is no option to reduce the speed with WattMan. Only the Asus GPUTweakII tool can change the fan speeds of my new fans., but I am still not happy with the result. The funny thing is that the PWM control is working just fine under Linux, where I end up with a perfectly silent card.

This is my theory: the GPU BIOS has an option to set the target fan speed, which is set to 2200 rpm on my card. My fans only run at 1800 [email protected]% PWM, so maybe the GPU BIOS somehow tries to get the to the specified 2200 rpm before lowering the speed through PWM again. Could this assumption be correct?

Could this be fixed by changing the "target fanspeed" option in Polaris BIOS editor? Or what is this option for? I don't want to change other BIOS options, as the card is already pre-OC'd.

Thanks,
mcsmart


----------



## hellm

Have you tried WattTool and simply set min/max rpm?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *killeraxemannic*
> 
> Changing the core to a precise value is working for me on all 5 of my cards... Running windows 10 and the latest drivers.


that is because you don't overvolt; and i think you have to change to manual voltage setting.


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calrornds*
> 
> Hi:
> I kind of have the same question, I am interested in using the Uber-Mix 3.1 straps (memory timings), my previous experience: I only have copied the 1750 to the 2000 strap on my RX580 8GB with Samsung Memory; I want to try something better, I am not sure where I should paste the Uber-mix Extreme, 1500 - 1625 - 2000 straps, and I must not touch the 1750 strap?, or only the 2000 strap as when replacing it with the 1750 strap?.
> As I said I have a RX580 with 8GB RAM.
> Thx very much,
> Carlos
> P.S.: I use my card for gaming and have others mining Ether+Decred.


Any help with this?, it would be very appreciated, I guess the answer is very simple as: "paste it on the 2000 strap", just need to be sure.

Thx

Carlos


----------



## mcsmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Have you tried WattTool and simply set min/max rpm?


Yes, I just did. No matter what I set the fan speed in WattTool, it always stays at 1800rpm.

So would BIOS editing even help with this? What is this "maximum fan speed" option in Polaris Bios Editor?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcsmart*
> 
> Yes, I just did. No matter what I set the fan speed in WattTool, it always stays at 1800rpm.
> 
> So would BIOS editing even help with this? What is this "maximum fan speed" option in Polaris Bios Editor?


i updated this post with all the fan settings you need:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> yep, too bad. would be fun to make a 480 look like a 580. anyway, thx for the info again


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> You are welcome, about the tables not listed in the atombiosreader list, I see now that The Stilt is changing some of those tables here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561904/mlu-bios-builds-for-290x . Edited: nope sorry is the A6 00 01 01 table.
> For the 480 to 580, I don't know, but maybe the modded 290(x) to 390x bioses could help http://www.overclock.net/t/1564219/modded-r9-390x-bios-for-r9-290-290x-updated-02-16-2016 .


Done! HAHAHA!























i just solved the problem. i figured out how to make a 480 pretend to be a 580. It was very, very simple.









next thing, the clock remains at 300MHz!! (edit: idle.. not permanent) it's a damn driver thing! that also could mean we only have to add the extra mem state and lower the idle voltages..!? i don't know yet, but i will make 480 original conversions as soon as i have the time








that is also good news for @Vento041, and his better custom bios.









GPU/MEM Load also doesn't work. seems to be a driver issue.

and it's done like this: change the byte at offset D6 from C6 to E6. sounds funny, works even better. And (probably not necessary) change ELLESMERE to POLARIS20, all 9 bytes, conveniently.










first realse for the reference RX480:

sub-vendor AMD/ATI
fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
1200mV, 1340MHz, powerlimits at RX580 stock
PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
RX480 Reference

ref480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Stock Edition (1150mV, 110W, 1266MHz, Legacy Fan)

ref480-580.original.stock.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


XTR Edition (1225mV, 200W, 1366MHz)

ref480-580.original.xtr.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## fuliaro

Can anyone upload the original bios from the MSI Armor 480 4GB Hynix memory?
I forgot to make a baclkup.









PS. Samsung memory is better than hynix?

Thanks!


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i updated this post with all the fan settings you need:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851
> 
> Done! HAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just solved the problem. i figured out how to make a 480 pretend to be a 580. It was very, very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next thing, the clock remains at 300MHz!! it's a damn driver thing! that also could mean we only have to add the extra mem state and lower the idle voltages..!? i don't know yet, but i will make 480 original conversions as soon as i have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is also good news for @Vento041, and his better custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU/MEM Load also doesn't work. seems to be a driver issue.
> 
> and it's done like this: change the byte at offset D6 from C6 to E6. sounds funny, works even better. And change ELLESMERE to POLARIS20, all 9 bytes, conveniently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first realse for the reference RX480:
> 
> sub-vendor AMD/ATI
> fixed GOP/UEFI ("secure boot" has to be disabled)
> 1200mV, 1340MHz, powerlimits at RX580 stock
> PBE editable; UEFI will still work afterwards
> 
> ref480.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Great







. So, you see 300 mhz for the core with gpuz or 0 mhz?, if it's 0 some thing isn't working, if not, I don't know why the clock remains at 300MHz or how to solve it.
In 380(X) offset D6 is F6 in both. Is C6 for the 480 and E6 fot 580?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . So, you see 300 mhz for the core with gpuz or 0 mhz?, if it's 0 some thing isn't working, if not, I don't know why the clock remains at 300MHz or how to solve it.
> In 380(X) offset D6 is F6 in both. Is C6 for the 480 and E6 fot 580?


No, what i was trying to say is that the 480 bios behaves now like a 580 bios in idle. a 480 keeps to jump around and not staying at 300Mhz, and it's almost flat now, like the 580. that gives me reason to believe the new power saving algorithm is not due to the changes in data tables or whatever. driver related; also the gpu/mem load readings.

and yes, i believe you are right. I don't think that byte has any other meaning with r9 cards.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> No, what i was trying to say is that the 480 bios behaves now like a 580 bios in idle. a 480 keeps to jump around and not staying at 300Mhz, and it's almost flat now, like the 580. that gives me reason to believe, the new power saving algorithm is not due to the changes in data tables.


ok







, how is the offset D6 working?


----------



## hellm

Yes, the bytes around D6 could also have some meaning or even belong to offset D6. Since there is no use in inventing a new card, we only have to look at the code from a bios of the card we want ours to change to, done. If the GPU is the same, there shouldn't be any problem.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes, the bytes around D6 could also have some meaning or even belong to offset D6. Since there is no use in inventing a new card, we only have to look at the code from a bios of the card we want ours to change to, done. If the GPU is the same, there shouldn't be any problem.


Ok, thanks, I see that is C6 for the 480 and E6 fot 580 and that the bytes around are the same. So only changing that you get a different power saving?, what a weird thing. In 380(X) the different value is the offset D4. It would be funny to change that values with 380X and 285(X) and see differnts power savings







. Th


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Done! HAHAHA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just solved the problem. i figured out how to make a 480 pretend to be a 580. It was very, very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> next thing, the clock remains at 300MHz!! (edit: idle.. not permanent) it's a damn driver thing! that also could mean we only have to add the extra mem state and lower the idle voltages..!? i don't know yet, but i will make 480 original conversions as soon as i have the time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that is also good news for @Vento041, and his better custom bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU/MEM Load also doesn't work. seems to be a driver issue.
> 
> and it's done like this: change the byte at offset D6 from C6 to E6. sounds funny, works even better. And (probably not necessary) change ELLESMERE to POLARIS20, all 9 bytes, conveniently.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ref480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


You did it! Congratulations my friend! Checkmate, AMD! <3


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> You did it! Congratulations my friend! Checkmate, AMD! <3


Thx!









 
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> Ok, thanks, I see that is C6 for the 480 and E6 fot 580 and that the bytes around are the same. So only changing that you get a different power saving?, what a weird thing. In 380(X) the different value is the offset D4. It would be funny to change that values with 380X and 285(X) and see differnts power savings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Th


maybe..

RX480 offset D4-D7:
F0 7D C6 07
I think the first two bytes could be the GPU architecture, the second two bytes the type
F0 7D -> Polaris
C6 07 -> RX480
..or not; but we could use this to make any card now pretend to be anything we want. even telling a 460 it would be a Fury X. Wonder if that would boot..








There wouldn't be any shader to find? that would be hilarious, too. but i doubt it will work.

RX580 offset D4-D7:
F0 7D E6 07

RX470 offset D4-D7:
F0 7D C6 0F

RX570 offset D4-D7:
F0 7D E6 0F


----------



## SSBrain

Does merely changing that byte also remove the BIOS signature check at startup on Windows? Haven't tried yet, but I would assume it could.

*EDIT*: by the way, it would be very useful if all these BIOS findings could be collected in a single coherent document, have you thought about this?


----------



## hellm

YES! it does!









by the way:
of course i didn't!


----------



## SSBrain

Good for the BIOS check getting removed as well. I think for most people that's the main benefit of these conversions.

If many of the changes are at a driver level (like for example idle clock stability - although on the RX480 you can achieve that by enabling "power efficiency" in the driver - it could be the same exact thing but apparently it seems to reduce slightly performance on certain low-load games), I wonder what actually got changed/improved from the RX480 to RX580 BIOSes.










"Power Efficiency" was not available with the RX580 conversion BIOS, last time I checked.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> maybe..
> 
> RX480 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D C6 07
> I think the first two bytes could be the GPU architecture, the second two bytes the type
> F0 7D -> Polaris
> C6 07 -> RX480
> ..or not; but we could use this to make any card now pretend to be anything we want. even telling a 460 it would be a Fury X. Wonder if that would boot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wouldn't be any shader to find? that would be hilarious, too. but i doubt it will work.
> 
> RX580 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D E6 07
> 
> RX470 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D C6 0F
> 
> RX570 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D E6 0F


Interesting

It would be funny to see a "460 to fury X mod"







.

I suppose shader won't be unlocked in my 380 because I see is hardware locked with the @tx12 tool. I have tested the tx12 way to unlock and the der8auer way for the 460 and aren't working. I don't know if somebody have tested this with the 470s and 570s or if it's risky.


----------



## doktor83

Now these things are interesting









460 :
F0 7E C6 0F , so Baffin is *F0 7E* probably

560 :
F0 7F C6 0F, so Polaris 21 is *F0 7F* probably

Ok, now someone please change *F0 7E C6 0F* in a rx 460 into *F0 7D C6 0F* and tell us what happened


----------



## OneB1t

i dont think there is easy way to make 480 looks like 580 via bios

but we can hack driver itself to enable hidden features for 480


----------



## hellm

well, there is.. it is really just one half byte..

and how can we manage to tell the driver to read the right values for GPU/Mem Load?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Now these things are interesting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 460 :
> F0 7E C6 0F , so Baffin is *F0 7E* probably
> 
> 560 :
> F0 7F C6 0F, so Polaris 21 is *F0 7F* probably
> 
> Ok, now someone please change *F0 7E C6 0F* in a rx 460 into *F0 7D C6 0F* and tell us what happened


I may or may not do that in the weekend. I already got a unlocked 460, but i will give it a try. If i dont forget.


----------



## Vento041

@hellm Good Job! I'll try later on my BCB







Ty!

Does anyone have a complete (and updated) description of the rom header?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @hellm Good Job! I'll try later on my BCB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ty!
> 
> Does anyone have a complete (and updated) description of the rom header?


Thx!









And u already finished the job by adding the 3rd mem state! I didn't do that for now, because i like that WattTool still works and i never saw the 1000MHz anyway..

here are more original conversions. i only changed Vcore to 1200mV, powerlimits to RX580, clockrate to 1340MHz and fixed UEFI. i don't have the time, and anyone can make a conversion in seconds now.. "so, yeah"









Asus RX480 Strix 8GiB

strix480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GiB

xfx480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GiB

msi480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GiB

nitro480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Gigabyte RX480 G1 8GiB

giga480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB

devil480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB

his480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## robnitro

Rx480 vs rx580 power savings:

If you put power savings on 480, it stays at 300 idle and in games vsync on will clock down on low loads.

Rx580 is less aggressive at clocking down in games, some games like dirt rally or dirt 4 don't clock down at all even if 40% load


----------



## PhoenixPerson

Txs a lot hellm!







I've been searching for way to use custom mem timings without using the patcher.Whenever you can could you please convert a more recent MSI RX 480 gaming X 8GB samsung bios without changing the original powerlimits? Not a miner i swear im just on an old PSU cause im a cheap lazy bastard

TV341MH.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PhoenixPerson*
> 
> Txs a lot hellm!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been searching for way to use custom mem timings without using the patcher.Whenever you can could you please convert a more recent MSI RX 480 gaming X 8GB samsung bios without changing the original powerlimits? Not a miner i swear im just on an old PSU cause im a cheap lazy bastard
> 
> TV341MH.zip 108k .zip file


np.. i will simply change the file in a few moments; and not changing the version number.. so pls delete the files from your quote; risotto already done that to my real 580 conversions..

..and it's done. the powerlimit is still higher than RX580 stock, i didn't change that. Use Polaris Bios Editor (Post#1) if you want original TDP and TDC.


----------



## PhoenixPerson

Txs again!.i was going to use pbe to edit the timings anyways







.Going to test it and report back when i can


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calrornds*
> 
> Any help with this?, it would be very appreciated, I guess the answer is very simple as: "paste it on the 2000 strap", just need to be sure.
> 
> Thx
> 
> Carlos


Hi any help about how to use the Uber-Mix straps?.

Thx,

Carlos


----------



## SSBrain

I copy/pasted them on the 1750, 1900, 2000 MHz straps.


----------



## mcsmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i updated this post with all the fan settings you need:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851


Dude, this is awesome. I simply changed the "max fan speed" option to my fan's spec and set the "zero fan" hex value to "00" (which _should_ disable it?). Now the card is silent and I can also control the fans in the WattMan

So if I would want to make these changes permanent, I'd still need to flash the card's BIOS I guess? Do I need to patch my driver only while flashing the BIOS or would I need to patch the driver until the end of all times with a patched BIOS? If the latter is the case I'll stick with the registry hack then.


----------



## hellm

if ur setting is silent with "00" which indeed deactivates the fan stop thing, there is something totally wrong








*Edit:*
..maybe the deactivating thing doesn't work with regular fans, and that causes the fans to spin up instead of stopping.

the SoftPowerPlayTable regkey completely overwrites the PowerPlayInfo table found in the bios. The driver just reads the information from somewhere else. If u want to have this changes at bootup, yes, you would have to change the table in the bios. but since you don't have a weird up-side-down-problem in linux, no, i don't think it's a good idea.

..and sry, i don't know about the sens fan setting. i think this has influence on how the fan should react, slow or fast, besides hysteresis.. i don't know.

*update:*
there are also seven 'd' or "64" to be found, right before the zero fan thing. those values differ on some cards, and they are something about fan spinning. there are different values to be found, mostly "96" or "64", the 580nitro has "78".
if u set the first "64" to "96", it might change the behavior and your fan stops, cause there where some problem related to this with one of my early 580 conversions.
u have to trial and error a bit, but would be cool if u could test this.

RX480 reference and most of the custom, maybe all of em:
64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00

580 Aorus
96 00 96 00 64 00 96 00 96 00 96 00 64 00

580 nitro+
78 00 78 00 64 00 78 00 78 00 78 00 64 00

or maybe someone already knows the meaning of these bytes? i don't think i found them on any description..but maybe i was too lazy..


----------



## PhoenixPerson

Well after some tests



The card is running fine.I did not need to patch the driver.The only issue seems to be the GPU and memory load readings are stuck at 16% and 100% respectively. And the stage 6 default vcore is higher than stage 7


----------



## hellm

Yes, GPU / mem load are stuck due to a driver thing. it's with every 480/580 bios conversion the same.

What you can read in wattman, when u activate manual voltage control, is not the auto setting. P6 might be true, but for P7 1200mV is auto / max and will be accepted from wattman, if u put it in manual. If u just hit the manual voltage butten and apply, u have actually less voltage, 1150mV. try it out.


----------



## Blinky7

guys, I got an XFX 480 8gb and a gigabyte 580 8gb and am trying to optimize them for mining with low power consumption.
Both have samsung ram and the uber timmings have given me the best performance. However I got 2 questions :

1) The 480 shows around 60w power consumption in gpu-z and the 580 around 80w. Both with same settings, 0.9v both core and memory and same clocks.
Is there something inherent in the 580s that leads to higher consumption even when using low voltage? Is this fixable at bios level somehow? or the gpuz reading could simply be misleading, as I havent measured at the wall?

2)Is there some way to bypass the limitation that has the highest voltage between core and memory being applied to both?


----------



## DrathVader

I got an RX 480 4GB with Elpida memory and I can not get it to run past 1800MHz to save my life. I tried everythink I could think of, including messing with the timings, messing with memory voltage in Radeon Settings (which had no effect whatsovever) and even going as far as pencilmodding memory voltage regulator to bump the voltage from 1.55V to 1.7V. Still won't get past 1800MHz without errors.
What am I doing wrong?

I'm trying to get the timings as tight as possible, right now I'm testing TRCDW=10 TRCDWA=10 TRCDR=20 TRCDRA=20, which seems really good and I probably could get it even tighter, but messing with timigns is cumbersome and just increasing the memory clock would be so much simpler.


----------



## just wondering

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And u already finished the job by adding the 3rd mem state! I didn't do that for now, because i like that WattTool still works and i never saw the 1000MHz anyway..
> 
> here are more original conversions. i only changed Vcore to 1200mV, powerlimits to RX580, clockrate to 1340MHz and fixed UEFI. i don't have the time, and anyone can make a conversion in seconds now.. "so, yeah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asus RX480 Strix 8GiB
> 
> strix480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> XFX RX480 GTR BE/XXX 8GiB
> 
> xfx480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GiB
> 
> msi480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GiB
> 
> nitro480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Gigabyte RX480 G1 8GiB
> 
> giga480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> PowerColor RX480 Red Devil 8GiB
> 
> devil480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> HIS RX480 IceQ X² 8GiB
> 
> his480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


Would the Asus strix rx480 to rx 580 help improve the mh/s rate for mining? Or should I be looking for a different bios, or perhaps mod this one?

Any advice on how to improve the bios for mining?


----------



## hellm

basically my mods shouldn't do anything particular to help improve MH/s rate. But Vram timings will (post#1).
the only thing for you, my conversions don't require to patch the driver. for mining you wouldn't need higher vcore, better power management in idle or higher powerlimit.


----------



## lebon

Quote:


> RX480 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D C6 07
> I think the first two bytes could be the GPU architecture, the second two bytes the type
> F0 7D -> Polaris
> C6 07 -> RX480
> ..or not; but we could use this to make any card now pretend to be anything we want. even telling a 460 it would be a Fury X. Wonder if that would boot..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There wouldn't be any shader to find? that would be hilarious, too. but i doubt it will work.
> 
> RX580 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D E6 07
> 
> RX470 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D C6 0F
> 
> RX570 offset D4-D7:
> F0 7D E6 0F


Hi i convert 470 to 570 whit edit only "E6" but the memory controll still %100. then try 470 to 580. First i need the fix issuie memorry controll

any tips for test on 470


----------



## vulcan4d

Edit: ignore please


----------



## tiosss

uber mix 3.1 @247gb/s wowwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know what voltage is needed for 1,500Mhz core RX 480?

I'd like to edit the 65288 in hex for the 65288 value but I'm unsure and would like some advice from others running 1,500mhz core clock

Thanks

Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file


This below 1.3v actually works but i think I need more voltage for 1.5Ghz?

Ellesmere1.3vmaxvddc.zip 110k .zip file


1,407mhz works at 1.25v which is "65288" totally stock so that means it's 1407 divided by 1250 equals 1.1256 or 12.56%

This means 1.300v can do 1,463mhz core clock ill try it haha

So...

1,500mhz should be divided by 1.1256 which equals 1332.622mv .... Maybe try 1333mv? that would be sick dude maybe 1344mv as well.


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Does anyone know what voltage is needed for 1,500Mhz core RX 480?
> 
> I'd like to edit the 65288 in hex for the 65288 value but I'm unsure and would like some advice from others running 1,500mhz core clock
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> This below 1.3v actually works but i think I need more voltage for 1.5Ghz?
> 
> Ellesmere1.3vmaxvddc.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> 1,407mhz works at 1.25v which is "65288" totally stock so that means it's 1407 divided by 1250 equals 1.1256 or 12.56%
> 
> This means 1.300v can do 1,463mhz core clock ill try it haha
> 
> So...
> 
> 1,500mhz should be divided by 1.1256 which equals 1332.622mv .... Maybe try 1333mv? that would be sick dude maybe 1344mv as well.


Mindblown









65288 may be 1.25v on one card, and less or more on an other card


----------



## lamouser

Hi all.
ASUS Rog-OWL-RX580-T8G-game memory Samsung.
Box of 24 mh etherium. I flashed the BIOS with timings of 1:1750 and 1:2000
777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019
If you change the settings in any direction, Hasrat fall to 5 mh


----------



## Nightwolf92

Anyone have a working modded bios for MSI RX 480 - 8 GB Gaming (Samsung) I have tried modding the bios multiple times and it keeps giving me Error 43 and the device shows up as ATI Radeon Polaris 10 in ATI win flash after the bios flash.


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I copy/pasted them on the 1750, 1900, 2000 MHz straps.


Thank you very much, which video card do you have?, I have the Asus ROG Strix RX580 O8G.
How the results?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calrornds*
> 
> Thank you very much, which video card do you have?, I have the Asus ROG Strix RX580 O8G.


I have a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4GB with Samsung memory.
Quote:


> How the results?


I think they give about 5% higher performance in games in general. At 1400 MHz/2100 Mhz with the SteamVR Performance test I get a score of 8.
With Superposition Extreme 1080p benchmark I'm getting a score of 2660.

I've made a few tests with OCLMemBench as well. This is the actual memory bandwidth (not calculated bandwidth value you can see in GPU-z):


----------



## hisoka481

thank you so much


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> I have a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 4GB with Samsung memory.
> I think they give about 5% higher performance in games in general. At 1400 MHz/2100 Mhz with the SteamVR Performance test I get a score of 8.
> With Superposition Extreme 1080p benchmark I'm getting a score of 2660.
> 
> I've made a few tests with OCLMemBench as well. This is the actual memory bandwidth (not calculated bandwidth value you can see in GPU-z):


Thx very much.

When modifying 8GB cards BIOS I have read I must paste the 1750 strap to the 2000, so far it works great for mining, but for my gaming PC I will try pasting the Uber-Mix on the 2000 strap, if anybody can confirm me it will work too on the 1750 strap please let me know.

I have Samsung memories too BTW.

Thx again.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Calrornds*
> 
> [...] if anybody can confirm me it will work too on the 1750 strap please let me know.


Yes, they will work; that's what I did and I'm not having issues. Since the Uber-Mix timings are faster than the default 1750 timings (when used on the 2000 strap), logic dictates that there might be benefits to copy/paste them on the 1750 strap as well, or at least that's what I thought.


----------



## poisson1

Will I have any problems putting a Hynix 480 4GB strap on a Hynix 570 4GB? Seems to be working for right now, but I'm not sure if there's any compatibility issues that would cause long-term damage.


----------



## storm88

Hi
I am playing around with a graphic card: HIS RX580 XTR ROAR 8G. By default it generate 22mh/s but i can't seem to get the bios work properly.
any single change regardless increase or decrease of clock rate can bring the hashrate down to 18mh/s

Can anyone kind enough to help me mod the bios?

hisrx580bios.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## munim

Card:
Asus Strix RX 480 OC edition

Windows 10 x64 fully updated

16.9.2 WHQL drivers (because it doesn't check for bios signature, I believe)

Tools used:
ATIwinflash 2.74
Polaris Bios editor 1.5 (but also used 1.4 in the past)

Issue:
Dumped the bios, opened in PBE, copied 1750 memory value into 2000. Saved the bios and flashed it to the GPU and restarted. Black screen on boot using both HDMI or Displayport, but computer does seem to be booting. After much troubleshooting, the computer does boot normally without a black screen if I clear CMOS and output using HDMI only. However, if I use my existing known good motherboard setting, I get black screen again. If I output Displayport, I get no output.

I could either be making a mistake in editing and flashing the bios, or perhaps the card simply cannot run 1750 memory timings at 2000MHz.

What do you guys think could be the problem? I have flashed back to the stock bios and everything's fine again.


----------



## Vento041

@munim

Clean always your driver with DDU before an update

Use last drivers + patch them

Close all the "OC" app (afterburner, trixx, etc...) when you update your bios

Disable UEFI, enable CSM in your motherboard bios (probably this is your issue)

@poisson1

Straps are just timings, if they work and do not produce any error/glitches your are fine

@storm88

Read the first post. The easiest thing that you can do is timings mod.

@Calrornds

Try it. Every card is different, your memory could work with ubermix on 1750 and 2000 other could not. My card, as example, can't use Ubermix, I came up with a different strap.

To everyone, even not listed above

Read the first post. Master google.


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @munim
> 
> Clean always your driver with DDU before an update
> 
> Use last drivers + patch them
> 
> Close all the "OC" app (afterburner, trixx, etc...) when you update your bios
> 
> Disable UEFI, enable CSM in your motherboard bios
> 
> @poisson1
> 
> Straps are just timings, if they work and do not produce any error/glitches your are fine
> 
> @storm88
> 
> Read the first post. The easiest thing that you can do is timings mod.
> 
> @Calrornds
> 
> Try it. Every card is different, your memory could work with ubermix on 1750 and 2000 other could not. My card, as example, can't use Ubermix, I came up with a different strap.
> 
> To everyone, even not listed above
> 
> Read the first post. Master google.


Thx Vento, I have the bios ready to program, I'll do it tomorrow when I get back home, I hope it works, Samsung memories are good for this it seems.


----------



## munim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @munim
> 
> Clean always your driver with DDU before an update
> 
> Use last drivers + patch them
> 
> Close all the "OC" app (afterburner, trixx, etc...) when you update your bios
> 
> Disable UEFI, enable CSM in your motherboard bios (probably this is your issue)
> 
> @poisson1
> 
> Straps are just timings, if they work and do not produce any error/glitches your are fine
> 
> @storm88
> 
> Read the first post. The easiest thing that you can do is timings mod.
> 
> @Calrornds
> 
> Try it. Every card is different, your memory could work with ubermix on 1750 and 2000 other could not. My card, as example, can't use Ubermix, I came up with a different strap.
> 
> To everyone, even not listed above
> 
> Read the first post. Master google.


I figured out the problem, it's because I normally run my motherboard bios with CSM disabled with Secure Boot enabled. Changing this setting to disable secure boot fixed my issues. I figured it didn't have anything to do with drivers etc. since the issue was occurring at boot. Thanks for your suggestions though, I was indeed using DDU and the pixel patcher.


----------



## bill1971

is there a bios to oc memory for rx 480 more than 2250 MHz?


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bill1971*
> 
> is there a bios to oc memory for rx 480 more than 2250 MHz?


I think there is no need for that, with a modded bios you can get better memory timings, so even without memory OC you will get better results.


----------



## horan

Hello,
My rx580 xfx 4gb, I export a file and viewed by Polaris editor, the timing number did show some messy numbers which is not normal. Shall I ignore that ? Shall I just simply go to web and download some modded bios and programme it by atiwinflash?

Which I tried to do the flash from a modded bios download from web, the flash was not successful saying the id not matched..
Can anyone enlighten me how to proceed with 580 modding bios..


----------



## Calrornds

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horan*
> 
> Hello,
> My rx580 xfx 4gb, I export a file and viewed by Polaris editor, the timing number did show some messy numbers which is not normal. Shall I ignore that ? Shall I just simply go to web and download some modded bios and programme it by atiwinflash?
> 
> Which I tried to do the flash from a modded bios download from web, the flash was not successful saying the id not matched..
> Can anyone enlighten me how to proceed with 580 modding bios..


Hi:
If the memory timings show crazy data then you need a different Polaris editor, there are several versions, not everyone work with every card, it's important that you know which memory brand you have, Samsung are the best.
It's better too that you save your bios files from the ATI patcher, some ppl have reported problems when saving from gpuz.
Good luck,
Carlos


----------



## horan

i am having rx580 sapphire hynix 8 gb , i copy some modded bios rom and try programme it using atiflash 2.74, but
it is becasue of system ID unmatched, so i wonder how to proceed with the bios mod..

also my 580 , mining in ethos, now the hashing rate is just 20, i wonder why is it...


----------



## ziddey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *horan*
> 
> i am having rx580 sapphire hynix 8 gb , i copy some modded bios rom and try programme it using atiflash 2.74, but
> it is becasue of system ID unmatched, so i wonder how to proceed with the bios mod..
> 
> also my 580 , mining in ethos, now the hashing rate is just 20, i wonder why is it...


force flag

atiwinflash -f -p 0 bios.rom

where 0 is the number of the card


----------



## Xcat2008

There is some bios to reset the PWM? To stay as original as possible? I'm getting high voltages for the current's clocks.. Have flashed a lot of bios(RX 580, Mining Bios jezzz), and my card is going crazy lol..

Some info here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1633545/settings-in-bios#post_26202342

My card is one XFX 480 Reference 8Gb , the one that comes with 1288mhz on the gpu clock at default. http://www.xfxforce.com/en-us/products/amd-radeon-rx-400-series/rx480xxx-rx-480m8bfa6

I'm waiting for that mate to reply and pass the bios to me, so i can be happy again xD But if someone can do it now i will be thankfull. Going my self crazy for the last days... The card can handle Stock clocks, but cannot handle Overclock.. Now looks i can see a light in the end of the tunnel xD And looks like high voltages due the offset of the PWM.


----------



## horan

i mod my bios of rx 580 xfx hynix 8gb in Windows, the speed didnt improve and goes down. as well there is some issues happened that, when booting up the machine, i didnt see the bios screen to enter bios but go straight into windows. Maybe due to the display card , that as it is bio mod, it has some conflicts with the mother board, so is it i should tune the bios of the board?

more over, I switched the SSD to boot into Ethos, also similar thing happen, didnt see any thing and could not get into the Ethos desktop screen just seeing " if not going to the desktop, there is hardware problem" , could anyone enlighten me on that?


----------



## aGeoM

Enable CSM in BIOS ^ ^


----------



## SSBrain

My *Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 4GB* has a long-standing issue with coil whine which I didn't think it was worth RMAing last year when I purchased it, but that it's bugging me as of late. I'm wondering if changing the VRM PWM frequency would solve or mitigate this issue. I am thinking that using a higher frequency would make the coil whine less audible.

What offset would I need to look for/modify in the BIOS for this card in particular?
What drawbacks would there be by using a higher PWM frequency besides (presumably) higher heat?

I found this post, but there doesn't seem to be much correspondence at the cited offset with what I'm seeing with my BIOS: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3420_20


----------



## aGeoM

@SSBrain
Quote:


> What offset would I need to look for/modify in the BIOS for this card in particular?


Register 22 at Voltage Object Info
Quote:


> What drawbacks would there be by using a higher PWM frequency?


Less efficiency, more heat.

Check with VRMTool the actual frequency.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> @SSBrain
> Register 22 at Voltage Object Info


Unfortunately I don't know how to look at BIOS info data in such detailed manner. How would I have to proceed editing the BIOS file with this info?
Quote:


> Less eficiency, more heat.
> 
> Check with VRMTool the actual frequency.


I was in the process of testing VRMTool in this precise moment.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers/0_20

I found that the actual default PWM frequency appears to be 500 kHz and that increasing this value (for example to 600 kHz) does decrease coil whine somewhat. After a quick test, from 500 to 600 kHz there don't seem to be immediate different in overall system power consumption, nor relevant immediate differences in VRM temperatures.


----------



## aGeoM

Test 300 kHz.

Tool to find Voltage Object Info is AtomReader, it generates a .txt with all tables, look at the end of the file you will see the table offset and length.
Use a Hex editor like. HxD, on edit menu select "select block" input offset and length, it drives you there, search for 22 00 xx 00, replace the xx for the wanted value, You can get the value from VRMTool


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Test 300 kHz.


It sounds choppier and definitely more noisy than the default 500 kHz value.
Quote:


> Tool to find Voltage Object Info is AtomReader, it generates a .txt with all tables, look at the end of the file you will see the table offset and length.
> Use a Hex editor like. HxD, on edit menu select "select block" input offset and length, it drives you there, search for 22 00 xx 00, replace the xx for the wanted value, You can get the value from VRMTool


I'm getting this output for VoltageObjectInfo:

Code:



Code:


0020:   a9bc  Len 005e  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)

So, offset A9BC, length 5E. This is the result:



500 kHz should be (I think) 22 00 60 00, but I don't see any trace of this in the selection.



*EDIT*: in an other test, I found that a setting of 800 kHz and above almost completely eliminates coil whine... but would it be safe?

At 1306 Mhz / 1165 mV and stock memory clock of 1750 MHz under Unigine Valley, VRM1 temperatures are 72°C. With the default 500 kHz setting it's 70°C. System power consumption from my UPS, which has only a 4W granularity, doesn't seem to record an increase, so I would guess that if there's more heat from the GPU, it's less than 4W.


----------



## KoSoVaR

After going through pages and pages of this thread and finding some of the same names crossing bitcointalk, thought I'd just ask if there are some magic (sweet spot?) Hynix timings that someone has published somewhere aside from copying lower straps to higher straps, similar to the UberMix 3.1 timings for Samsung memory.

My main goal by modifying the BIOS is higher hashrate on some RX 580s that I have, mixed vendors.


----------



## hellm

there is no 22 Register by default, you would have to add it. For the Nitro+, 500KHz PWM is default, so don't start at 300.
And, in order to add those files, you would have to adjust voi table, and then correct the table length and all those references with the table calculater.

if u are using one of my roms, it is just copy&paste, since i have done the work already and there are 4 bytes left.
updated:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3420#post_26124325

if not, here is the nitro+ voi table with pwm 580 style:
62 00 03 01 01 03 2E 00 08 96 10 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 72 00 24 00 1C 00 14 00 23 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7E 00 69 00 20 00 8D 00 00 00 22 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 20 03 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03

and here 480 style:
62 00 03 01 01 03 2E 00 08 96 10 00 00 00 00 00 33 00 72 00 24 00 1C 00 14 00 23 00 61 00 03 00 62 00 7E 00 69 00 20 00 8D 00 00 00 22 00 60 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 06 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00 E8 03


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> It sounds choppier and definitely more noisy than the default 500 kHz value.
> I'm getting this output for VoltageObjectInfo:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0020:   a9bc  Len 005e  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
> 
> So, offset A9BC, length 5E. This is the result:
> 
> 
> 
> 500 kHz should be (I think) 22 00 60 00, but I don't see any trace of this in the selection.
> 
> 
> 
> *EDIT*: in an other test, I found that a setting of 800 kHz and above almost completely eliminates coil whine... but would it be safe?
> 
> At 1306 Mhz / 1165 mV and stock memory clock of 1750 MHz under Unigine Valley, VRM1 temperatures are 72°C. With the default 500 kHz setting it's 70°C. System power consumption from my UPS, which has only a 4W granularity, doesn't seem to record an increase, so I would guess that if there's more heat from the GPU, it's less than 4W.


You found it, your VOI doesn't have the register, you can add it if you like, but as you are experiencing changing from default up or down it is not helping.


----------



## Akhenaten

Hi all
1. On STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING try to change fan settings in PBE 1.5. Flash. Not work. What is wron?
2. I tried different timings. Stopped at UberMix v3.1. Got 26.4 MGh on ETH. 1310/2020 What can I alse do to improve?
3. What is the safe maximum memory voltage? Does it make sense to raise?
4. What is the safe maximum GPU voltage?


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> You found it, your VOI doesn't have the register, you can add it if you like, but as you are experiencing changing from default up or down it is not helping.


_It is_ helping, but only at 800 kHz and above. I briefly tried 1000 kHz and it seems marginally better, although at this stage VRM temperatures are definitely higher under load at stock frequencies (about 5-6 °C), and this is reflected on system power consumption as well (somewhere around 8 watts with Unigine Superposition). I don't know how safe would this setting be for long term operation. Is it only a matter of VRM temperatures? The VRMs of the Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 are supposed to be quite good.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> there is no 22 Register by default, you would have to add it. For the Nitro+, 500KHz PWM is default, so don't start at 300.
> And, in order to add those files, you would have to adjust voi table, and then correct the table length and all those references with the table calculater.


I thought it would just be a matter of copy and pasting a couple values into the BIOS file and fixing it with PolarisBiosEditor.
Quote:


> if u are using one of my roms, it is just copy&paste, since i have done the work already and there are 4 bytes left.
> updated: http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3420#post_26124325


I was attempting to modify the standard Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 BIOS for my card.
Quote:


> if not, here is the nitro+ voi table with pwm 580 style: [...]
> 
> and here 480 style: [...]


Do I just have to simply put either of these values into the highlighted section in my previous screenshot from HxD or are more extensive modifications needed?


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> _It is_ helping, but only at 800 kHz and above. I briefly tried 1000 kHz and it seems marginally better, although at this stage VRM temperatures are definitely higher under load at stock frequencies (about 5-6 °C), and this is reflected on system power consumption as well (somewhere around 8 watts with Unigine Superposition). I don't know how safe would this setting be for long term operation. Is it only a matter of VRM temperatures? The VRMs of the Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 are supposed to be quite good.


From the Master


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Do I just have to simply put either of these values into the highlighted section in my previous screenshot from HxD or are more extensive modifications needed?


No, if the original VOI table was longer, and u have to extend the file, see "How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes":
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x
You will also have to delete same amount of bytes you added before over the GOP/UEFI Part, to fix file length and UEFI offset.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> From the Master


I'm not doing it for _potential_ overclocking benefits which may probably not exist at higher PWM frequencies according to Stilt, but rather coil whine issues, where there is an immediately perceivable difference with higher values.

The Sapphire Nitro+ RX480 has International Rectifier IR3550 VRMs. They are capable of 40A @ 125°C (x5 = 200A) and a switching frequency up to at least 1000 kHz according to their datasheet: https://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ir3553.pdf

See in particular Page 6, "_RECOMMENDED OPERATING CONDITIONS FOR RELIABLE OPERATION WITH MARGIN_"

I got the information from Buildzoid's video here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EPwsLOX7Y_k
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> No, if the original VOI table was longer, and u have to extend the file, see "How to edit ROM for data/command table length changes":
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x
> You will also have to delete same amount of bytes you added before over the GOP/UEFI Part, to fix file length and UEFI offset.


Thanks for the tips... but that seems a lot of work for a change I may only want to temporarily test.


----------



## Vento041

@Ssbrain do you have a 480 nitro+? I've a nitro+ oc (i do not know if the pcb is the same) and I've done a custom bios with most of the features you should need.


----------



## SSBrain

@Vento041: I have a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC, but it's a 4GB model with Samsung memory, so a relatively rare model (most 4GB versions come with Hynix or Elpida memory).


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> @Vento041: I have a Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC, but it's a 4GB model with Samsung memory, so a relatively rare model (most 4GB versions come with Hynix or Elpida memory).


That's actually quite good xD you could just take my bios (I suggest 0.03v1) and change the ram infos with the ones coming from your original bios (use PBE)


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> That's actually quite good xD you could just take my bios (I suggest 0.03v1) and change the ram infos with the ones coming from your original bios (use PBE)


I've already tried doing this a couple times in separate occasions in the past and it never worked for me. I did copy-paste the 4GB values from my card on those of a Nitro+ RX480 8GB BIOS, using PBE. I could try again but at this point I'm not confident that it will work.


----------



## aGeoM

@SSBrain

I only reply to your questions to inform you, based in the information that I got. It's up to you what is best for resolve your problem, if 800kHz works go for it, as The Silt mentioned until 1000 kHz should be fine.
Both Vento041 and @hellm have modded BIOS with all you need to have fSW set at the value you want, you just need to replace VRAM info table to yours, and make corrections to the size of the table, BIOS and of course checksum. We are here to help you, if needed, at least I am.


----------



## mcsmart

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> there are also seven 'd' or "64" to be found, right before the zero fan thing. those values differ on some cards, and they are something about fan spinning. there are different values to be found, mostly "96" or "64", the 580nitro has "78".
> if u set the first "64" to "96", it might change the behavior and your fan stops, cause there where some problem related to this with one of my early 580 conversions.
> u have to trial and error a bit, but would be cool if u could test this.
> 
> RX480 reference and most of the custom, maybe all of em:
> 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00
> 
> 580 Aorus
> 96 00 96 00 64 00 96 00 96 00 96 00 64 00
> 
> 580 nitro+
> 78 00 78 00 64 00 78 00 78 00 78 00 64 00
> 
> or maybe someone already knows the meaning of these bytes? i don't think i found them on any description..but maybe i was too lazy..


I found some time to play around with this a little more. My original value is 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 01. I've also tried these values:

Code:



Code:


96 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 64 00 01
96 00 96 00 64 00 96 00 96 00 96 00 64 00 01
78 00 78 00 64 00 78 00 78 00 78 00 64 00 01

With none of them I was able to control or stop my fan. Only changing the last bit (silent fan) to 00 gives me proper PWM control. This is kind of weird. Even stranger is that the "zero fan" option in the ASUS GPU tweak can actuall disable the fan (if the silent fan bit is set).

But actually I do not really care about the fan stopping, as my new fans are completely silent at the lowest PWM level. And with my custom fan my GPU also does not get hotter than 65°C









There is just one thing that I am wondering about:

I've set min-PWM to 20% in my PowerPlay table (this was the default). My fan should be around 500rpm at this level, but the GPU always reports around 900rpm.

MSI Afterburner reports 32% PWM after reboot, chaning it to 25% in Afterburner indeed makes the fan go slower. Somehow the 20% PWM is not applied correctly. I've even tried lowering it to 10% in the PowerPlay table, but again without success. Any ideas?

- mcsmart


----------



## hellm

Yes, that is that one "byte that affects min rpm". it's not percent i think, but if u lower it, u get a lower min rpm. try how this is entangled in all this fan stuff.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851

..and thx for testing. i think it's a hardware related thing. the fan doesn't understand this PWM-signal as stop, instead it spins up. something like that.


----------



## dolleminer

You can use OhGodADecode for windows as well


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> You can use OhGodADecode for windows as well


Thats for timings only. It doesn't provide anything else.


----------



## doktor83

He just wanted to post something smart,but he did not succeed


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> That's actually quite good xD you could just take my bios (I suggest 0.03v1) and change the ram infos with the ones coming from your original bios (use PBE)


For the record, I tried doing this again and it didn't work. I get the screen cut in half, and Windows doesn't boot successfully.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> For the record, I tried doing this again and it didn't work. I get the screen cut in half, and Windows doesn't boot successfully.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3050#post_26092118


----------



## SSBrain

I did as instructed, using PBE, and it didn't work. Nowhere there was any indication that something else had to be done, although I suspected so.


----------



## Vento041

I should had never recompiled OhGodADecode for Windows, pepole use that instead of my program xD

@Ssbrain post your bios :3


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @SSBrain post your bios :3


This is the stock performance BIOS.
Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ OC 4GB (Samsung).

Sapphire-RX480-4GB-RBios-original.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## aGeoM

@SSBrain

The way that I know it works is replacing the all VRAM Info Table, have done many times from different BIOS with different memory makers to suit my cards memory.


----------



## mcsmart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Yes, that is that one "byte that affects min rpm". it's not percent i think, but if u lower it, u get a lower min rpm. try how this is entangled in all this fan stuff.


I have also played with that min-rpm byte. It does not change anything PWM-wise. The only thing it changes for me is the min-RPM that WattMan allows me to set when using a custom temperature curve (which you actually don't need if you can control it at the PowerPlay level).

One other funny fact about that byte: when setting the value too low WattMan also lowers the max-RPM value (the max-RPM in the WattMan GUI was lower than max-RPM in my PowerPlay table). So min-RPM and max-RPM probably should not be more than 1200 rpm apart in the PowerPlay table









Anyway, I set min-RPM to 750 and max-RPM to 1800. Oh, and as you have already mentioned: although the byte _somehow_ affects min-RPM I was unable to find an exact calculation. I lowered the value carefully by try-and-error until I ended up at 750 rpm









I am now quite happy with my PowerPlay settings. The only drawback of this software-only approach is that the fans are kind of loud as long as no graphics driver is loaded (on reboot for example). But I can live with that.

Thanks again for the great help on this forum!

- mcsmart


----------



## Energycore

I'm using a modified BIOS with 2500MHz max memory speed and the 1750 strap copied into the 2000 strap for mining.

GPU is an MSI RX 480 8GB Gaming X (Samsung)

Problem I'm having is that whenever I overclock memory, reported memory clock goes up everywhere: HWInfo, GPU-Z, WattMan, Afterburner, but I don't get increased performance and I can set it to 2500MHz without HWInfo turning up Memory errors.

I've taken this to mean that the memory clock is not what is reported, but how can I prevent this from happening?


Spoiler: pic of HWInfo, WattMan and Claymore Miner







OS is Windows 10 (pre-Anniversary Update)
Crimson driver version is 17.6.1 (this issue has turned up with a variety of other drivers both 16. and 17. versions)


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Energycore*
> 
> I'm using a modified BIOS with 2500MHz max memory speed and the 1750 strap copied into the 2000 strap for mining.
> 
> GPU is an MSI RX 480 8GB Gaming X (Samsung)
> 
> Problem I'm having is that whenever I overclock memory, reported memory clock goes up everywhere: HWInfo, GPU-Z, WattMan, Afterburner, but I don't get increased performance and I can set it to 2500MHz without HWInfo turning up Memory errors.
> 
> I've taken this to mean that the memory clock is not what is reported, but how can I prevent this from happening?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: pic of HWInfo, WattMan and Claymore Miner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OS is Windows 10 (pre-Anniversary Update)
> Crimson driver version is 17.6.1 (this issue has turned up with a variety of other drivers both 16. and 17. versions)


Copy uber mix 3.1 in the strap of 2000 and you will have better performance without oc I am with an msi 580 8gb (samsung) and I get 30mh / h


----------



## megax05

Just a noob question for those who are incline in bios editing , is there a way to overvolt the memory chips via bios or memory straps I dont want to OV the memory cintroller which is easy to do via PBE or hex .
I just want to know how to pump more voltage to the momry chips.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> Just a noob question for those who are incline in bios editing , is there a way to overvolt the memory chips via bios or memory straps I dont want to OV the memory cintroller which is easy to do via PBE or hex .
> I just want to know how to pump more voltage to the momry chips.


That's actually a good question! I never looked into it, but I remember someone metion it while ago... If I'm not wrong voltage on mem chips is fixed by PCB stuff right (so not editable by bios)? I really never looked into this but I'm really intrested


----------



## tecno789

I have found the bios for my sapphire rx 480 4 gb with Samsung memory in the #3475 post, should I install that or is there an updated version of it?


----------



## Energycore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Copy uber mix 3.1 in the strap of 2000 and you will have better performance without oc I am with an msi 580 8gb (samsung) and I get 30mh / h


Thanks!

Any Idea why OC software can't increase my memory clock even though it shows as being increased?

This used to not happen when I used BIOSes that didn't mess with memory timings or limits. In fact I could say it started happening when I flashed my 480 to 580 then reverted back.

For now I'm OCing memory by flashing a BIOS with the OC clock in and running that, it works but it's clunky and risky.


----------



## Akhenaten

ask again

1. On STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING try to change fan settings in PBE 1.5. Flash. Not work. What is wron?
2. What is the safe maximum memory voltage? Does it make sense to raise?
3. What is the safe maximum GPU voltage?


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> That's actually a good question! I never looked into it, but I remember someone metion it while ago... If I'm not wrong voltage on mem chips is fixed by PCB stuff right (so not editable by bios)? I really never looked into this but I'm really intrested


sure, buildzoid did. the voltage controller for the mem vrm is dumb like a brick, so only thing that would work is a hardmod.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=160306


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Energycore*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Any Idea why OC software can't increase my memory clock even though it shows as being increased?
> 
> This used to not happen when I used BIOSes that didn't mess with memory timings or limits. In fact I could say it started happening when I flashed my 480 to 580 then reverted back.
> 
> For now I'm OCing memory by flashing a BIOS with the OC clock in and running that, it works but it's clunky and risky.


You try with WATTMAN GLOBAL ??


----------



## sifupepe

hi,guys.

i have one question, i have a single fan xfx rx460 4g and i want flash my card to rx 560 4g, ok i have now bios of xfx rx 560 4gb but with double fan, is possible than works this bios with double fan on my card with single fan?

thank you for the answer.


----------



## p4block

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Energycore*
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Any Idea why OC software can't increase my memory clock even though it shows as being increased?
> 
> This used to not happen when I used BIOSes that didn't mess with memory timings or limits. In fact I could say it started happening when I flashed my 480 to 580 then reverted back.
> 
> For now I'm OCing memory by flashing a BIOS with the OC clock in and running that, it works but it's clunky and risky.


On Linux this happens to me on my 480 Nitro+ 4GB modded with @hellm bioses to a 580.

Memory clock appears changed but it doesn't actually increase. On boot and on any kind of overclock (core or mem) attempt the kernel will report this very clear message:

Code:



Code:


[powerplay] VDDCI is larger than max VDDCI in VDDCI Voltage Table!

Additionally when overclocking memory it will send some debug information.

Code:



Code:


amdgpu: [powerplay] 
                failed to send message 18a ret is 255 
 amdgpu: [powerplay] 
                failed to send pre message 145 ret is 255

I think this also happened on my stock BIOS so this could be a bug introduced or not fixed by some manufacturers themselves.
I tried bumping the memory controller pointer to 0D and having a lower memory voltage from polarisbioseditor but it will still error out.


----------



## Galder

Guys is is possible to mod RX470 bios adding a third memory state like in RX5xx series?
I dont like to flash RX570 bios because pf the increased idle power draw.


----------



## HaoSs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Thx!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And u already finished the job by adding the 3rd mem state! I didn't do that for now, because i like that WattTool still works and i never saw the 1000MHz anyway..
> 
> here are more original conversions. i only changed Vcore to 1200mV, powerlimits to RX580, clockrate to 1340MHz and fixed UEFI. i don't have the time, and anyone can make a conversion in seconds now.. "so, yeah"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sapphire RX480 Nitro+ 8GiB
> 
> nitro480-580.original.1.0001.rom.zip 109k .zip file


So. this suppose to make the rx480 detected as a rx580, no other changes right ? I'm getting some mix results tho. in stock rx480 bios im running 1400 on core and 1150 on memory with no artifacts. Time spy shows a score of 4227 . with conversion bios i'm getting some very small number of artifacts at 1150, seems ok at 1145 . but time spy score dropped to 3972 . any tips ?

(same with firestrike, 10877 drops to 9827 )


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4block*
> 
> On Linux this happens to me on my 480 Nitro+ 4GB modded with @hellm bioses to a 580.
> 
> Memory clock appears changed but it doesn't actually increase. On boot and on any kind of overclock (core or mem) attempt the kernel will report this very clear message:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [powerplay] VDDCI is larger than max VDDCI in VDDCI Voltage Table!
> 
> Additionally when overclocking memory it will send some debug information.
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> amdgpu: [powerplay]
> failed to send message 18a ret is 255
> amdgpu: [powerplay]
> failed to send pre message 145 ret is 255
> 
> I think this also happened on my stock BIOS so this could be a bug introduced or not fixed by some manufacturers themselves.
> I tried bumping the memory controller pointer to 0D and having a lower memory voltage from polarisbioseditor but it will still error out.


sorry, don't know how to help you. i think the bios you used was tested by SSBrain and he didn't had any problems like that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galder*
> 
> Guys is is possible to mod RX470 bios adding a third memory state like in RX5xx series?
> I dont like to flash RX570 bios because pf the increased idle power draw.


yes, if u realy want to. No one ever saw these 1000MHz mem state..
But there are quite a few changes to be done in the PowerPlayTable. Vento041 did all that to his better custom bios:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1630601/mod-sapphire-rx-480-nitro-oc-better-custom-bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HaoSs*
> 
> So. this suppose to make the rx480 detected as a rx580, no other changes right ? I'm getting some mix results tho. in stock rx480 bios im running 1400 on core and 1150 on memory with no artifacts. Time spy shows a score of 4227 . with conversion bios i'm getting some very small number of artifacts at 1150, seems ok at 1145 . but time spy score dropped to 3972 . any tips ?
> (same with firestrike, 10877 drops to 9827 )


No i don't. here is the original bios, it is based on:
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185322/sapphire-rx480-8192-160713
as i said, vcore, powerlimit, clockrate and UEFI are the only things i changed.

I can say from the reference rom, there should be no difference in performance at same clock rates and without any powerlimits.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Galder*
> 
> Guys is is possible to mod RX470 bios adding a third memory state like in RX5xx series?
> I dont like to flash RX570 bios because pf the increased idle power draw.


Hi

Are willing to try a mod to unlocking shaders?

Post your bios.

THX


----------



## Galder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Hi
> 
> Are willing to try a mod to unlocking shaders?
> 
> Post your bios.
> 
> THX


Hi Is it possible to unlock RX470 shaders?


----------



## aGeoM

To be honest I don't know, but the code to modify is present, so it is just a matter to test it. I saw some one crossflashing a RX470 to an RX480 but it din't work, RX480 din't had the code, so I think if we just mod the code it will work or not.


----------



## bardacuda

So....you want to turn a 470 directly into a 580?


----------



## aGeoM

Not exactly, RX580 and RX480 doesn't have the code to unlock, it is just to try a RX470 into RX470 unlocked (RX570 it is possible)


----------



## bardacuda

Either way..regardless of what the card calls itself after, that would be pretty cool!


----------



## aGeoM

We only need someone willing to try, actually the mod is only one byte change.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> We only need someone willing to try, actually the mod is only one byte change.


If the gpu is hardware locked it won't work.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1567179/activation-of-cores-in-hawaii-tonga-and-fiji-unlockability-tester-ver-1-6-and-atomtool/1270

But how knows.

I don't know what der8auer is doing, but it's weird because he is changing a 22 70 value to 22 6F. Those values seems to be some registers that are looking the gpu CU's, or that's what I understand from here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/1270#post_24821181

But if it's hardware locked and you see (R/O), @The Stilt says that it can't be unlocked http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/960#post_24785917

Maybe 460 aren't hardware locked so that them are working with that mod.


----------



## aGeoM

Yes, it is true, the only way to know is someone with an RX470/RX570 willing to try, There is nothing to loose only gain if it works.









BTW is 6F instead F6. I found it by comparing unmoded BIOS vs Modded, but then I saw your post and decided to reference you, since I'm just an lurker.


----------



## mynm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> Yes, it is true, the only way to know is someone with an RX470/RX570 willing to try, There is nothing to loose only gain if it works.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW is 6F instead F6. I found it by comparing unmoded BIOS vs Modded, but then I saw your post and decided to reference you, since I'm just an lurker.


Yes is 6F, sorry. The thing is that 22 6F seems to be the register for the hardware lock and the 22 70 for the software lock, and maybe 460s are only soft locked, so changing that soft register to the hard one, that could be 0, may unlock the CUs, but it's only a guess, I don't understand this well.

I have tested this with my 380 and I didn't see any thing so I suppose it's safe.


----------



## mtrai

@hellm

thanks for the work in post # 3472 http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337

I do not know that much about a lot of gpu modding but whatever you did with the PowerColor Red Devil 480 to 580 dropped the VRM temp several degrees. I just ran across your work yesterday after taking a month of modding my gpu though it might be due to the core needing less power to run at the same clocks as the bios I had been using. I had used the Powercolor 580 Red Devil stock bios and worked on it.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @hellm
> 
> thanks for the work in post # 3472 http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3470#post_26128337
> 
> I do not know that much about a lot of gpu modding but whatever you did with the PowerColor Red Devil 480 to 580 dropped the VRM temp several degrees. I just ran across your work yesterday after taking a month of modding my gpu though it might be due to the core needing less power to run at the same clocks as the bios I had been using. I had used the Powercolor 580 Red Devil stock bios and worked on it.


you're welcome









it's not rocket sience, you only need to know that your voltage controller can be programmed, and information regarding that is to be found in the voltage object info table. One of the data tables of the bios, you can identify it with atombiosreader.
And that is what i did, i changed this part of the voi table, so the vrm would work like with the original bios. You can check that with i2c, vrmtool can do that.

The 580 Devil stock bios might not have the right information in the voi table, so there were consequences. For the GPU-part, Poalris 10 is the same as Polaris 20, or Ellesmere or the other way around. Therefore there are no compatibility issues with that part of the bios.

What we haven't found out yet, is how to tell the driver to read GPU and mem load like with a 480. We wouldn't even need the 580 switch if we would know how to tell the driver to treat a 480 like a 580 besides that gpu/mem load stuff.

AMD could do that for us...get rid of the signature thing and fix power management. i don't know why they don't. since all works perfect with a 480.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> you're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What we haven't found out yet, is how to tell the driver to read GPU and mem load like with a 480. We wouldn't even need the 580 switch if we would know how to tell the driver to treat a 480 like a 580 besides that gpu/mem load stuff.
> 
> AMD could do that for us...get rid of the signature thing and fix power management. i don't know why they don't. since all works perfect with a 480.


Haha so true...what I meant I have long since forgotten hex editing...my time spent with that was on a commodore 128 and in CSM...what I was trying to say was your correcting the IR controller stuff in your moddied bios made the bios at least for me on the PC 480 Red devil run more efficiently.

I have taken a look here and there in hex editors over years looking for specific things, but never really re learned it all from way back in the day. Just kudos.

I was klnd of surprised I missed that post of yours...but I was actually looking for some info to help someone out on guru3d...lol...I am playing with the memory straps in your bios to find my sweet spot.


----------



## nolive721

@mtrai

I think we exchanged on this thread previously since we have the same card.can you confirm what core and memory frequency you are running and on which drivers?

hellm bios is unstable for me in undervolt 1330 core at -75mv offset (2000 on memory no voltage change) and 1450core(+75mv offset) and 2450memory(no voltage change)

above runs stable with my std 480Bios or with std bios but using uber31 timings

thanks

olivier


----------



## hellm

Try the original conversions, the devil original 480-580 is based on the unlocked bios.

but more data would be cool, maybe i find the time to try another bios as base, but i also have another project i don't talk about yet. and a lot of other things todo that should come first..


----------



## nolive721

good thing is your red devil 0006 version reduced power consumption with my extreme OC from 265W to 225W so thats an interesting base for me if I want to CF in my next build considering how poor Vega is today.
i might do some bios tweaking when time permits to run deeper testing.thanks again for your work for the community


----------



## hellm

Glad to serve the Radeon rebellion!









Update:
less power draw could indicate lower voltage, and that would cause the instability.
since 2.0006 the offset voltage is gone by default. i did that, because i found out the vcore was already at 1200mV. i explained how to change vcore offset in the spoiler.
so, whatever you put in wattman will be the actual vcore. and the auto setting is 1200, no matter what wattman puts in p7 if you hit manual voltage.


----------



## Energycore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> You try with WATTMAN GLOBAL ??


Yeah that's what I default to usually.

I copied the UberMix 3.1 timings in and got millions of memory errors / artifacts in heaven at 2000MHz so I flashed back to the 1750 strap BIOS. I think I might have to do a full custom timing set for myself.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Glad to serve the Radeon rebellion!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Update:
> less power draw could indicate lower voltage, and that would cause the instability.
> since 2.0006 the offset voltage is gone by default. i did that, because i found out the vcore was already at 1200mV. i explained how to change vcore offset in the spoiler.
> so, whatever you put in wattman will be the actual vcore. and the auto setting is 1200, no matter what wattman puts in p7 if you hit manual voltage.


i dont use wattman and leave all default there.my OC for frequency and voltage is driven by TRIXX and yes my voltage offset in TRIXX shows 1.2V as base so at least that bit is consistent. so at 1330core,I run 1.11V max fans at 80% with temps around 72degC.I would be happy to get your BIOS stable with that kind of settings for crazy hot Japanese summer.....and I am back to your 0001 original BIOS I forgot to say


----------



## Dolenc

Hi,

quick question. This has been bugging me for a while. I use a modded bios, currently that 480->580 v1.0001, but it was the same for all bioses I ever used. I have it set up at 1300mhz [email protected]

The problem (or maybe this is just the way it works?) is that it never applies my voltage. I always have to do some sort of a workaround in wattman to get it to stick and then its fine. No matter what voltage I set in bios. It does however respond to core mhz.

For example(aprox values) 1100mhz will default @0.985V, [email protected] and [email protected]

Is there a way to get the driver to just use the bios voltage value that I have set?

Heres a video if I wasn`t clear enough.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> @mtrai
> 
> I think we exchanged on this thread previously since we have the same card.can you confirm what core and memory frequency you are running and on which drivers?
> 
> hellm bios is unstable for me in undervolt 1330 core at -75mv offset (2000 on memory no voltage change) and 1450core(+75mv offset) and 2450memory(no voltage change)
> 
> above runs stable with my std 480Bios or with std bios but using uber31 timings
> 
> thanks
> 
> olivier


I have not tried undervolting. My Core is at 1400 and my memory is at 2150 using a custom strap in the 2000 strap. I am running it at stock power settings, had no need to add any voltage including power limit. I get a few gpu errors while it is mining but it does not affect the hash rate. I get no errors while gaming on it. No I am not using the uber 3.1 strap. It causes artifacts and lock ups for me.

Are you sure you actually running the memory at 2450? I had a similar issue a few months ago and found out if I did not actually change the memory speed in the bios and re flash on custom bios, 3rd party overclocking software including Wattman would show the new memory speed but not actually apply it. What I am saying it would show in gpu=z etc but not actually run at that speed but would be running at the bios default.

Essentially I was use afterburner to "overclock" my memory speed to 2400 with no voltage change but it was actually just running at the default bios of 2000 but would display 2400 in all overclocking software. You do realize it would be impossible to overclock your memory from 2000 to 2450 with out any voltage increase...just saying. I was having a hard time with my card doing that and not needing more voltage.


----------



## nolive721

I am positive

all OC software and Wattman shows 2450Mhz.and my score in Heaven goes significantly up keeping the same core frequency baseline for comparison purpose
maybe my wording was misleading but OC is with +75mv offset on the core to reach in the same time memory frequency at 2250Mhz and run stable with my std BIOS,Hellm BIOS is not fully stable at that voltage it does crash from time to time


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dolenc*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> quick question. This has been bugging me for a while. I use a modded bios, currently that 480->580 v1.0001, but it was the same for all bioses I ever used. I have it set up at 1300mhz [email protected]
> 
> The problem (or maybe this is just the way it works?) is that it never applies my voltage. I always have to do some sort of a workaround in wattman to get it to stick and then its fine. No matter what voltage I set in bios. It does however respond to core mhz.
> 
> For example(aprox values) 1100mhz will default @0.985V, [email protected] and [email protected]
> 
> Is there a way to get the driver to just use the bios voltage value that I have set?
> 
> Heres a video if I wasn`t clear enough.


since 17.4.1 it is no longer possible to change the pointers (6528x in pbe). Undervolting is possible, but as u noticed, only if u switch to manual voltage in wattman and apply.

The reason why gpu-z reports a lower voltage is LLC, load line calibration. Should be the same as with the original 480 bios. And with gpu-z rendering test it is also a little lower than with full ingame 3d load.

mynm explained how to edit asic profiling info a few pages back, this would be max voltage and where the pointers get there values from. but that would be 25mV steps. and i didn't add the offset register to the original conversion, though a few already have them, i think devil/nitro.


----------



## hellm

this post shouldn't be here..


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> I am positive
> 
> all OC software and Wattman shows 2450Mhz.and my score in Heaven goes significantly up keeping the same core frequency baseline for comparison purpose
> maybe my wording was misleading but OC is with +75mv offset on the core to reach in the same time memory frequency at 2250Mhz and run stable with my std BIOS,Hellm BIOS is not fully stable at that voltage it does crash from time to time


I will blame my long day and crazy hot summer....memory clock max at 2250Mhz not 2450 silly me sorry again


----------



## Dolenc

@hellm, thanks for the answer, I do understand lcc, the problem is just not using the set value, without using some external tool(now wattman). I had this problem using most driver versions(have the card for a while), though workaround changed with driver versions. And usualy it just went to 1.15v, then I had to set it somehow, now with the new versions it atleast defaults to something a bit lower.

Did it ever just work for others, if you set your voltage in bios and it just.. used the value that was set ?


----------



## tecno789

I tested a bit the bios 480-580 4 gb Samsung, and I notice that the penultimate p-state is higher that the last one, precisely we have 1193 and 1150.. Why is it so?


----------



## hellm

wattman tells bullcrap with auto voltage above 1150mV. so whatever you read when you trigger manual voltage is not the auto setting, that would be 1200mV and also the maximum allowed by wattman

@Dolenc
yes, back in the good old days. you just changed that FF 0x bytes to whatever you wanted and that was the voltage for that state. like here, it's the same powerplay table as found in the bios:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851


----------



## Dolenc

Thanks for the info!


----------



## tecno789

Does someone has experience with oclmembench? How to misure the maximum bandwidth of the card?


----------



## smp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Bios check is performed only on the 4xx series, with a 5xx series the driver skips the check with no patch needed.


I got a question regarding the RX460 and unlocked bios.
As far as I understand the unlocked bios will require an Atikmdag patch. But what if I edit the device ID in BIOS from 67EF (RX460) to 67FF (RX560)? Will it still require a patch?


----------



## Energycore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smp*
> 
> I got a question regarding the RX460 and unlocked bios.
> As far as I understand the unlocked bios will require an Atikmdag patch. But what if I edit the device ID in BIOS from 67EF (RX460) to 67FF (RX560)? Will it still require a patch?


The way I understand it, any BIOS that hasn't been "signed" by AMD (so any custom) will trigger the driver to brick unless you've patched the signature check. If I were to hazard a guess, that signature is cryptographic so you can't forge it, but you can work around that problem with the patcher.


----------



## zGunBLADEz

Hmmm i mod the bios from 480 to 580 a few months ago.. i havent had time with the rig yet rigorous testing as i was swapping to many builds and what not and modifying the gpu between builds..

But i did a fresh install and it did install the drivers without patching the drivers and it was recognized as a 580 no problems. I did 2 fresh formats in that rig different builds 4670k then ryzen 1700 when i was testing it, not even a month ago. Fresh windows install no need to patch drivers. I haven't try to update perse again the drivers as im in a swaping builds mess as the moment lol. So now shes sitting with a 4790k havent put it together yet just need to put a new tube for the loop and that would be the 3rd fresh windows install.


----------



## aGeoM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smp*
> 
> I got a question regarding the RX460 and unlocked bios.
> As far as I understand the unlocked bios will require an Atikmdag patch. But what if I edit the device ID in BIOS from 67EF (RX460) to 67FF (RX560)? Will it still require a patch?


You can use unpached drivers only if you flash it to an unmodded RX560 BIOS.


----------



## tecno789

If do we update the drivers, should we have to re patch the drivers?


----------



## sifupepe

hi

with the bios of xfx rx560 single fan 4gb(on xfx rx 460 single fan 4gb of course) my video card works, but when my video card has 60 watts in gaming, the drivers is crash and all games crash, if i reduce the voltage to 45 watts (-20% in wattman app) never crash again, my question is: the hadware of my video cardis damaged? my xfx rx 460 single fan 4gb has 3+1 ( 3 for vcore+1 vram) power phase, i dont know if xfx rx 560 single fan 4gb has 4+1 power phase?, but i dont know why only works my video card with bios of rx 560 in 45 watts (-20%wattman app), anyone here have the answer?


----------



## hellm

U flashed the bios of a different card. And it is not about how much fans there are, it's about the pcb and all of its components. First of all, the voltage controller and the vrm.

If the games crash, there is a reason for it. If u use the bios any longer, you have the risk of damaging it. u should use your original bios and read a few pages back how to turn your original bios into a 560 bios.


----------



## sifupepe

@hellm

thank you for the reply, but i have the same mistake with my original bios and the unlocker bios for rx 460 (1024 sp) but not when the card has 60 watts not!, i have crash my original bios and unlocker bios when my card has 51 watts the driver always crash and all games always crash , with my original bios!!!!, i needed set the core in 1174 mhz with my original bios for play any videogame without crash, so that the video card dont pass of 49 watts, i dont know if my video card has factory damaged, i dont know!!!!, but thank you for the reply


----------



## hellm

could be mainboard or psu; i heard that overvolting with a 480 could be tricky, if the motherboard doesn't deliver stable power. same 480 on anther mb clocks fine with overvolting.

sounds like a power quality problem. or something runs too hot.


----------



## sifupepe

@hellm

thank you for you answer, but i guess isnt problem of my main board or my psu, because in the same pc i had 2 old card with more watts first i had amd hd 7850 with 120 watts of consume and amd r7 360 also with 120 watts of consume ,and never, yes never! with those 2 videocards i had crash on any videogame or video or whatever thing,and i have 750 gold+plus full modular evga since 2015 and dont have any trouble with this, the psu is awesome ! for me, and i dont guess any part of my pc have the problem because i have this pc since 2013, only with this new card rx 460 (now is rx 560 thank you atiflash







) i have problems, but thank you for the answer.


----------



## hellm

it's not about the power the card draws in total, it's about how much current flows over the pcie slot.

and your 460 isn't supposed to need that much power i guess, even if it has a 6pin power connector. which it hasn't, i presume.

as i said, power problem or something runs too hot. couldn't be anything else, with original bios, new driver and a proper system.


----------



## sifupepe

@hellm

i guess the problem of pci and main board is only for rx 480, i have the same main board where i played with my 2 olds videocards (amd hd 7850 and amd r7 360) i suppose those 2 videocards consume more energy of pci slot,(120 watts both), but i never read that rx460 has the same problem with pci slot of rx 480, because the rx 460 tdp is only 75 watts and rx 480 is 180 watts,and yes my rx 460 has pci express 6 pin power connector, this thing is the reason i dont understand why my videocard always crash when has 51 watts or 60 watts, if i have pci 6 pin is possible that my card has more energy, but thank you for the answer.


----------



## sifupepe

@hellm

ok, what thing you dont understand about "i dont want return to my original bios"







, if i said with my original bios i have the same problem when my card has 51 watts without any overclock only with stock core (1220mhz) the driver always crash and also whit any game always crash, and you only suggest me, "you need original bios , you need dont use bios of other video card, this is bad", come on man!, and you said "is not a problem about fans", for flash any video card yes it is a problem, you need have the same fans on your original card and in the bios that you want for flash, in my case my video card is xfx rx460 4gb single fan and the bios is xfx rx560 4gb single fan, is a perfect match, and wattman say is the same specification of my fan in the both card (rx 460 and rx 560) yes this point is very important!, and another thing the fan works perfect with this bios (rx560) because i have only 72 degrees celsius in my card and 1850 rpm in the fan! (100% use gpu), and is not a problem of overheating in my system!, i dont understand you man!!!







, and i know how return my card to my original bios lol


----------



## hellm

Yes, you should read what others posted; and then make your postings a little easier to read. They are a bit confusing and not very clear.

And, as i said, it's not about the fan. It's a nice i-don't-have-a-clue-theory, but it has no background. I already said it, i could only repeat myself. Sure, nice if max rpm and min rpm fits, but that's only nice. not necessary, not stable (it is a fan!!! we have way more complex things on a graphics card, and any fan would spin..)

and u know how to return to original bios? great! i thought u already were.. it is really confusing what u write.. it is like i said, if u have a problem with that, it's not about me. u had ur information a long time ago, if u know it better..







and thank you!


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifupepe*
> 
> @hellm
> 
> ok, what thing you dont understand about "i dont want return to my original bios"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , if i said with my original bios i have the same problem when my card has 51 watts without any overclock only with stock core (1220mhz) the driver always crash and also whit any game always crash, and you only suggest me, "you need original bios , you need dont use bios of other video card, this is bad", come on man!, and you said "is not a problem about fans", for flash any video card yes it is a problem, you need have the same fans on your original card and in the bios that you want for flash, in my case my video card is xfx rx460 4gb single fan and the bios is xfx rx560 4gb single fan, is a perfect match, and wattman say is the same specification of my fan in the both card (rx 460 and rx 560) yes this point is very important!, and another thing the fan works perfect with this bios (rx560) because i have only 72 degrees celsius in my card and 1850 rpm in the fan! (100% use gpu), and is not a problem of overheating in my system!, i dont understand you man!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , and i know how return my card to my original bios lol


Seriously this is hard to even follow for even the most patience of people here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sifupepe*
> 
> @hellm
> 
> ok, what thing you dont understand about "i dont want return to my original bios"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,


This just comes across as totally rude...and for me I have always just choose not to respond to someone's request for help when I have been trying to help someone with issue on my free time with no compensation for tech support.

Seriously your questions have been answered already in this thread you need to read the entire thread from post 1 to the last...and the answer is there.

@sifupepe from the few posts I could make sense of and your questions..well you need to increase the gpus max powers aka TDP, etc...just keep in mind I nor others are gonna bother with our time to research what components are actually on your gpu pcb...so editing these things in your bios could burn you card up if you do not know what your doing...as I said everything you need to know and how to do it is all contained within this thread. Any mods you use are at your own risk.

@hellm No matter he got it sorted from the 460 to 560 thread here is his response:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1633317/wip-rx460-to-rx560-conversion-pack-asus-gigabyte-msi-powercolor-sapphire-and-xfx/50#post_26219009


----------



## Darkener

Hi folks,

I have problem with MSI RX480 Gaming X.

I would mine this card with another card(GTX 1080) on one MB and try overclock MSI RX480 Gaming X with msi after burner but it can't identify RX480 for OC just GTX 1080 is fine and I force bios edit with the polaris editor, I have edited bios but after flashing windows was freeze in loading!

Plz help me regarding the overclock it to core = 1360mhz and memory = 2060mhz.

This is my Original Bios.
https://ufile.io/rk52g


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkener*
> 
> Hi folks,
> 
> I have problem with MSI RX480 Gaming X.
> 
> I would mine this card with another card(GTX 1080) on one MB and try overclock MSI RX480 Gaming X with msi after burner but it can't identify RX480 for OC just GTX 1080 is fine and I force bios edit with the polaris editor, I have edited bios but after flashing windows was freeze in loading!
> 
> Plz help me regarding the overclock it to core = 1360mhz and memory = 2060mhz.
> 
> This is my Original Bios.
> https://ufile.io/rk52g


ffs.... people, learn that you cant use MSI AB or any other 3rd party program to OC 2 different brands (AMD / NVIDIA) at the same time. Use the built-in overclocking on AMD - the Wattman, and the MSI AB on the 1080.


----------



## aGeoM

... and when using modified RX480 BIOSes they *MUST* patch the drivers.


----------



## Darkener

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ffs.... people, learn that you cant use MSI AB or any other 3rd party program to OC 2 different brands (AMD / NVIDIA) at the same time. Use the built-in overclocking on AMD - the Wattman, and the MSI AB on the 1080.


As I said, my problem in bios editing, I cannot open crimson setting and I know AB works with same cards for overclocking.

I tried with polaris editor but after flashed the rom, it works bad(Graphic Card).

I wanna increase the core freq to 1360mhz and the mem freq to 2060mhz.

I think problem related to power limit option, what is your opinion?

What are the values in the tables?

And Also I wanna change the fan speeds, I only tried this but failed in the load.


----------



## Darkener

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aGeoM*
> 
> ... and when using modified RX480 BIOSes they *MUST* patch the drivers.


Patched with last version of atikmdag-patcher.


----------



## Darkener

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> ffs.... people, learn that you cant use MSI AB or any other 3rd party program to OC 2 different brands (AMD / NVIDIA) at the same time. Use the built-in overclocking on AMD - the Wattman, and the MSI AB on the 1080.


Change the fan speeds is another my purpose for using polaris editor, in anyway after editing and flashing bios on the gpu, it non works.

It seems locked!


----------



## Darkener

Crimson settings cannot open because I taking images with the intel hd.


----------



## ku4eto

Quad posting FTW.

Anyway, you are doing something wrong. AMD Radeon Settings SHOULD open, regardless of whats your current active video output (main GPU). Try reinstalling drivers + DDU (dont forget to repatch again).


----------



## Darkener

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Quad posting FTW.
> 
> Anyway, you are doing something wrong. AMD Radeon Settings SHOULD open, regardless of whats your current active video output (main GPU). Try reinstalling drivers + DDU (dont forget to repatch again).


Finally bios was edited and works fine but the Fan Speeds manually non work in the gpu bios and like original bios after 60C fan starts.
AfterBurner non works.


----------



## sinsinger77

Hey folks, just a quick question. How would I go about maintaining a consistent RPM on my RX480 modded BIOS? I don't mind using Wattman but the damn thing consistently drops from 0 RPMS and back (ie: 0 -> 1990+ > 0 > 2024 every few seconds) to maintain temps and the noise of the fan starting and stopping in getting fairly annoying lol. Any suggestions? I'd honestly just prefer it to sit at 2000ish consistently (it's pretty hot here during the summer) and not drop off it at all possible.


----------



## hellm

Yes. PowerPlay table contains all the fan fun stuff. You can try this with SoftPowerPlay in registry and/or in the bios.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851
first, try deactivate Zero RPM or Zero Fan as Sapphire and i call it.


----------



## soxfor

Quick question

What should I change if:
- in my original RX 480 BIOS with Samsung chips the VendorID is 0x21
- the RX 580 BIOS has dual memory chip support (Samsung and SK Hynix) and VendorID for the Samsung ones is 0x00 and Hynix 0x21

Should I swap the VendorIDs so the correct straps are applied or? Had flashed before the RX580 BIOS but since issues with memory errors arrised I ditched the idea, now I was fiddling with it again and noticed that detail.


----------



## rubio

del


----------



## erwin3025

Here this forum anyone can help me to edit bios / flash bios sappihire rx 560 4gb ddr5 128bit
This is my file https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B9EVnWUglFqoN0Y0Sm9NYnk3d3c

Because I myself do not understand about the edit, so still afraid of mis-editing bios
I ask help from friends on the forum can help
Sorry my dear friends use google translate

thank you

regards

Erwin


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Does anyone know if TDC is used in current limiting? Say I don't want my GPU Current to exceed 150A, is it possible to current limit like TDP and Power Limit interact?

e.g. if I wanted to say, limit my current to 150A, and I would normally drawe 170A you'd have something like this:

TDC: 100A
Power Limit: +50%
Actual TDC: 150A

If you were to draw 170A:
1.3v * 170A = 221W

But because TDC is 150A you'd do
1.3v * 150A = 195W (Core clock throttles here).

At least this is how I'd think it would work.


----------



## hellm

u can test this by editing the PowerTuneTable in PowerPlay Info Table:

Code:



Code:


6E 00 00 00 6B 00 73 00 73 00 00 00 00 00 73 00

XFX Reference 480 BE
6E 00 -> 110W TDP
00 00 ConfigurableTDP
6B 00 -> 107A TDC
73 00 -> 115W BatteryPowerLimit
73 00 -> 115W SmallPowerLimit
00 00 LowCACLeakage
00 00 HighCACLeakage
73 00 -> 115W MaximumPowerDeliveryLimit

PBE changes TDP, TDC and MaximumPowerDeliveryLimit; u can also chage all of these values in the SoftPowerPlay regkey:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851

if you set low values, u can find out what is ignored or overrides the other values;


----------



## SSBrain

Can these soft changes be done in real time? I think yes, but how in practice?


----------



## hellm

normally u need to reboot, or know how to "reload" registry or something like that.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> normally u need to reboot, or know how to "reload" registry or something like that.


Can you try if Shift+Control+Win+B achieves that?

This combination supposedly restarts the graphics driver:
https://superuser.com/questions/1127463/what-does-ctrlwinshiftb-do-in-windows


----------



## hellm

This combination doesn't appear here:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12445/windows-keyboard-shortcuts
but here:
https://www.microsoft.com/surface/en-us/support/warranty-service-and-recovery/surface-wont-turn-on-or-wake-from-sleep?os=windows-10&=undefined

and it didn't work.


----------



## Caffinator

anyone done a VRM swap yet? do most cards use the same standard package? seems simple to put some hot air on it and do the switcheroo

p.s. yes i have rework station etc


----------



## bardacuda

Aw yea, new toys. Wish me luck guys!


----------



## hellm

Cooool

And you didn't pay a fortune? Make some benches and tell us how good your GPU does. Fingers crossed!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> anyone done a VRM swap yet? do most cards use the same standard package? seems simple to put some hot air on it and do the switcheroo
> 
> p.s. yes i have rework station etc


sorry what? a vrm swap? like an e-power? with a hot air gun? i can't follow, sry..


----------



## bardacuda

Nope. The Gigabyte was a steal actually. Got it as an open box/return off an ebay store that didn't seem to know what they had. Checked out their other items and they mostly sell soccer mom stuff. Bed sheets and jewelry and clothes and crap. I think it was ~150 USD? The MSI was more expensive at newegg...let's see...$350 CAD on 07/01, so...~$270 USD at the time. Could have been worse.

EDIT: Oh yeah I already put the purchase info in my rig0.local, uhh...rig lol
Got a Nitro+ 570 4GB on the way too which was $257USD.

Bitcoin and Ethereum (and pretty much all coins) prices have tanked, though, so the GPU market will probably return to normal soon.


----------



## hellm

Well in germany, u would have get up to 500€ on ebay for this card a week ago. Some stores here completely took the RX series out of their offer.

but it's getting better, a used custom 480 is now available for less then 300€ on ebay. crazy times.


----------



## bardacuda

Most of the cards were ridiculously priced (on ebay), but I just kept an eye out for deals. I just got super lucky on the Gigabyte and I used nowinstock.net to notify me when newegg or amazon got stock for the other two. Any time something came in on amazon though it was also ridiculously priced (as were 3/4 of the ones that came in on newegg)

I was also using pcpartpicker.ca but it was more cumbersome because I had to click each SKU, and then check each store carrying that SKU, so I only did that once every day or 2. It never turned up anything.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Cooool
> 
> And you didn't pay a fortune? Make some benches and tell us how good your GPU does. Fingers crossed!
> sorry what? a vrm swap? like an e-power? with a hot air gun? i can't follow, sry..


hi just like this but whatever package the VRM use, so-8l it looks like

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c_Qt5CtUlqY


----------



## bardacuda

Was OCLMemBench that program people were using to test cards' memory bandwidth? Also, anyone know what this is about in the x64 version?

Code:



Code:


Exception EInvalidOp in module amdocl64.dll at 0000000000449C76.
Invalid floating point operation.

I tried the 32-bit version but it can't see more than 3GB.


----------



## davcc22

has anyone got a modded bios for the rx480 gtr black i casn only get my card to do 1400 core... and the voltage and power is locked down


----------



## curcioip

happens to me too, since a few driver versions...everything was ok before


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davcc22*
> 
> has anyone got a modded bios for the rx480 gtr black i casn only get my card to do 1400 core... and the voltage and power is locked down


my red devil rx480 isnt even stable at stock clocks, i have it at 1310mhz core, 2175mhz memory.


----------



## davcc22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> my red devil rx480 isnt even stable at stock clocks, i have it at 1310mhz core, 2175mhz memory.


well that sucks man that bored is kinda crusty from the get go to be honest i had a power culour 7870 thing clocked lto the moon like 1300mhz on pitcarn!!!


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Cooool
> 
> And you didn't pay a fortune? Make some benches and tell us how good your GPU does. Fingers crossed!


I finally finished doing some stock BIOS testing using a few synthetic 3D tests and Eth mining. I ran the tests on one of my 290s for comparison. Results in the spoiler.



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*Gigabyte RX 580 Gaming 4GB (GV-RX580GAMING-4GD)*

Memory and Timings: EDW4032BABG

999000000000000022AA1C0018F77E4FD055121946501708006C07011D0C1420FA8980AC030000001E19323781364718



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike:

Stock Graphics Score: *13007*
OC Graphics Score: *13727*
Comparison Link: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13136073/fs/13136780

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Superposition:

Stock Score: *2425*
OC Score: *2582*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Valley:

Stock Score: *2152*
OC Score: *2310*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Stock:





OC:





Claymore's Ethereum Miner 9.6 @ Epoch #137:

Stock: *21.2 Mh/s*
OC + Fan Curve: *24.2 Mh/s*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*MSI RX 580 Armor 8GB (RX 580 ARMOR 8G OC)*

Memory and Timings: H5GC8H24MJR

BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53A055151743CFB60D004E24010E0A14204A8900A0030071241C143840DB324418



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike:

Stock Graphics Score: *13537*
OC + Fan Curve Graphics Score: *14257*
Comparison Link: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13137081/fs/13141933

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Superposition:

Stock Score: *2477*
OC Score: *2448*









Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Valley:

Stock Score: *2343*
OC Score: *2494*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Claymore's Ethereum Miner 9.6 @ Epoch #137:

Stock: *21.2 Mh/s*
OC + Fan Curve: *23.4 Mh/s*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*Sapphire Nitro+ RX 570 4GB (11266-14-20G)*

Memory and Timings: H5GC4H24AJR

BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53805515133ECF560C004E26017E0514206A8900A0020031201C143840C5303F17



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike:

Stock Graphics Score: *12628*
OC + Fan Curve Graphics Score: *13776*
Comparison Link: http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/13143419/fs/13143800

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Superposition:

Stock Score: *2342*
OC + Fan Curve Score: *2557*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Valley:

Stock Score: *2195*
OC Score: *2459*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Claymore's Ethereum Miner 9.6 @ Epoch #137:

Stock: *23.6 Mh/s*
OC + Fan Curve: *27.4 Mh/s*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












*XFX Double Dissipation R9 290 4GB (R9-290A-EDFD)*: BIOS modded and overclocked



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike: *13040*, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21103066
Superposition: *2642*
Valley: *2936*
Claymore @ Epoch 137: *31.2 Mh/s*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



















All 3 of the Polaris cards are leaving some voltage on the table when it comes to mining, and the two 580s have pretty bad stock timings it seems. Stock fan curves are not great all around.

The Gigabyte was weird in that it would mine fine with no errors at 2000 MHz mem clock, but 2005 would cause an insta-crash in an epic way. It screwed up my secondary monitor and I had to actually unplug it for 30 secs for it to recover. A complete DDU and disconnect of the PC didn't even fix it. It had me slightly worried for a min. I am thinking it might be trying to read some non-existent 2250 mem strap when I go over 2000. I'll have to try and delete the 1425 strap and add my own 2250.

When it comes to gaming, the MSI is throttling and it doesn't seem to be related to temperature or even power. Must be a current limitation. This would probably be the best gaming card if I can remove that limitation, but for now it's going in a mining rig anyway.

Now the real work begins...


----------



## hellm

Your MSI 580 is throtteling under OC. Would be some nice clocks, but you can get 14250 points in Firestrike with much less voltage and lower frequencies.
That would also explain the higher score in SP without OC. Less voltage would give more performance, even if max boost clock is lower.
but not bad.. compared to my old 480 ref und air; with water i could even run those settings without throtteling.








What ASIC Quality do the cards have?


----------



## flaviowolff

Guys, I was just flashing an edited RX 580 Bios (based on the 480-580 red dragon bios from Hellm - I just lowered the voltages and frequencies to those from the rx 480 [1266mhz P7], and in the middle of the flashing bar the screen went full green (http://imgur.com/zAfS7Iq).

Now the PC wont boot with the card plugged in. Is it a "simple" bios brick that I can solve with the 1-8 pin method? I would need to remove the backplate to do so, thats why Im asking here first.

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks,


----------



## hellm

If u didn't fraked up the header and the vesa stuff, it might get past boot and into windows. i had some bad flashes, and 1+8pin is only necessary when it's totally bricked.

i would pull the card, and tell the mainboard to boot from igpu. or use another card, deactivate uefi i think, and make the system bootable.
then i would put the card back in the slot or another, the monitor still on the other card/igpu. with some luck, the system not only boots, you might get into windows.

if that doesn't work, you will have to do the 1+8pin.


----------



## flaviowolff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> If u didn't fraked up the header and the vesa stuff, it might get past boot and into windows. i had some bad flashes, and 1+8pin is only necessary when it's totally bricked.
> 
> i would pull the card, and tell the mainboard to boot from igpu. or use another card, deactivate uefi i think, and make the system bootable.
> then i would put the card back in the slot or another, the monitor still on the other card/igpu. with some luck, the system not only boots, you might get into windows.
> 
> if that doesn't work, you will have to do the 1+8pin.


got anxious, did the 1-8 pin straight away and it worked


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Your MSI 580 is throtteling under OC. Would be some nice clocks, but you can get 14250 points in Firestrike with much less voltage and lower frequencies.
> That would also explain the higher score in SP without OC. Less voltage would give more performance, even if max boost clock is lower.
> but not bad.. compared to my old 480 ref und air; with water i could even run those settings without throtteling.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ASIC Quality do the cards have?


Yeah I was aware of the throttling and wasn't trying for max performance in the synthetic benches, but just wanted to find the max stable clocks without going too far past 1.2V.

I don't remember the exact ASIC quality of all the cards, but I know they were all between 75-78%. The MSI's I can tell you because it's in my system atm, and it's 77.8% (I believe that was the highest). Actually I think the 570 was higher so it was probably 78.x

If you can point me in the right direction for modding VDDC and VDDCI, or any of the other mods I mentioned, it would be a huge help. I remember seeing a few posts from you about how to do this but I have to go back and sift through the thread.

I know it involves identifying the the VRM controller, adding some bytes, and shifting all the tables around in the BIOS. I know there's info on how to do the table shifting in the Hawaii thread, so I'm more interested in how to identify the controller and which bytes to add where.

Ditto on the fan curve and power/current limitations. The timings modding I already have figured out though.

EDIT: Also, is it possible to enable LLC in BIOS? I am reading the WattTool thread atm and just discovered this was a thing. I may use that in my tweaking and testing but once I get everything dialed in I would like to make everything permanent with a BIOS mod so I don't have to rely on software.


----------



## Caffinator

is there anything i can do to my BIOS to run faster memory clocks? 2200 or 2300mhz would be great. seems like a pretty apparent bottleneck based off my results bringing it from 2000 to 2175mhz


----------



## bardacuda

looser timings is all you can do to try and get it higher. maybe a small bump in vddci could help. mvddc seems locked without a hard mod.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> looser timings is all you can do to try and get it higher. maybe a small bump in vddci could help. mvddc seems locked without a hard mod.


is the hard mod detailed anywhere? i'm very skilled with soldering and reflow


----------



## bardacuda

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltHktJnWbi8


----------



## Caffinator

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nEbpn6NKPQ

check that out, i can change the MOSFET super easy... low and high side. it's probably a standard 5x6mm mosfet


----------



## Caffinator

actually looks like a 3.3x3.3. poor choice...


----------



## Caffinator

powercolor engineers are idiots, the RDSON is 7.4mohm @ 10v. it has a decent switching speed, but it will catch fire(as they observed LOL). reference design is less than 6mohm rdson, and ideally you want this around 3.3mohm. you can afford to put on some bigger capacitors on the bootstrap to make up for the input capacitance.

the reference design uses proper 5x6mm mosfets. really bothers me powercolor is so useless

they chose a mosfet that makes MORE HEAT, and used a SMALLER PACKAGE, which means LESS HEAT DISSIPATION. that equals CATASTROPHE


----------



## Caffinator

the low side uses 5x6L, with 2.1mhom rdson, at the cost of 3250pF input capacitance. they need at least 600ns dead time if they're actually switching the low side. you'll notice the reference design uses slightly higher rdson with 2500pF input capacitance, which is a lot more reasonable.


----------



## bardacuda

Hold that thought...just need to go get an electronics engineering degree. brb 5 mins tops


----------



## Caffinator

i just shopped for 3.3x3.3 mosfets and it's slim pickings unless the circuit can accept gate charge 1500-2000pF. currently they are all abnormally low(less than 1,000pF), which makes me think it matters. at this point the red devil is better off with a heatsink on the mosfet, rather than changing to a better one.

AON7536 is less than 4.2mohm rdson @ 10V, and input capacitance only 1950pF. 68-43A depending on temps

TPN2R703NL from toshiba is even better, 3.3mohm rdson and 1600pf. 45A (dc equiv.) @ 25C, but due to lower resistance may hold up(generate less heat).


----------



## bardacuda

Did I say 5 mins? I meant 5 years









In regards to my questions about BIOS mods, I see now the jaschaknack PBE fork can edit TDP/TDC and fan curves so I'm good on that. Although when I tried to make a custom curve it didn't work right at all, but maybe I had to disable fuzzy logic / enable legacy mode or something. I'll play around more with that.

Turns out though that the throttling on the MSI _is_ due to temperature. For some reason the temp target is a stupidly low 70°C. Unfortunately temp target is not something I can change with PBE, so I will have to look deeper into that.

Also it seems VDDCI can be _raised_ with that PBE fork, so I'm hoping I can use it to lower it too. I need to do more testing first though and I haven't gotten there yet.

Any feedback is welcome.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, what should i change in the BIOS to increase the temp for throttling?

I increased the Max Temp and Shutdown Temp from 90/95 to 95/100, but it seems it still t hrottles at 90*C.


----------



## TheBlad3

Hello Everybody.

I am modding my rx 470 Strix (asus) with the goal of minimizing power consumption (mining).

As I understand the only way to decrease vcore in Bios is to decrease core frequency, right?

I set powerstages 7 to 1000 core clock. (powerstages 4-5-6 are decreased by 25 core each step).

Problem is when I run the card core voltage is 987, moreover I am not able to reduce it via afterburner. Whatever reduction I try to do is ignored.

As contrary when I am using a modded bios from another source (father bios is the same) that defaults on 1075 core I am defaulting to 960mv and can reduce to 860 via afterburner.

What am I doing wrong?

It seems like my bios faces a barier at 1000mv (vdroop leads it to987)

This is the stock bios

AsusStrix470Micron8gb.zip 110k .zip file


This is my modded bios
Take note that i have increased powerlimit in order to not get throttled.

Asus470Micron1000core1850vram1750ST.zip 110k .zip file


This is the modded bios from another source, I have also increased power limit.

An470STRpowersave1750IncreasedPowerLimit.zip 110k .zip file


I want a bios with around 1000mhz clock and 1850 vram and voltage between 850 and 900 mv.. is it possible?

Why when I mod the bios I cannot push the voltage lower with afterburner while with the others I can


----------



## bardacuda

You need to lower VDDCI. Vcore can't go lower than VDDCI.


----------



## Nareg8786

I have AMD RX 480 8GB, when I go to Polaris to change the memory timing, it's not working, I noticed I have two memories on my GPU, when I go to GPU-Z > Advanced > memory timings, I see Samsung and Hynix. how do I mod this gpu do I just follow the steps you provided or I need to do the modding in a different way.

this one shows my first memory which is samsun

this one shows my second memory which is hynix

this is my GPU-Z info


Help please


----------



## bardacuda

You can do that right in PBE


----------



## TheBlad3

What exactly is VDDCI and how can i change it in polaris bios editor?

Do i need another editor?


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, what should i change in the BIOS to increase the temp for throttling?
> 
> I increased the Max Temp and Shutdown Temp from 90/95 to 95/100, but it seems it still t hrottles at 90*C.




But man, don't run your cards at 90c !!


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys, what should i change in the BIOS to increase the temp for throttling?
> 
> I increased the Max Temp and Shutdown Temp from 90/95 to 95/100, but it seems it still t hrottles at 90*C.


What are u trying to do? Use a water boiler!

The temp sensors never are that exact, and there are hotspots, too. Above 120°C the band gap of silicon disappears and it behaves therefore like metal. Your GPU will die instantaneously.
And, in Black's Equation, the temp is included in the exponent, so it is not negligible. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black%27s_equation
Last, there is a lot of copper in today's GPU's and CPU's. With more temperature, there is a significant raise in power consumption as well. And that would be the other part of the black equation, the current density.

You don't do yourself or your card any favors, if you don't cool it properly.


----------



## yasinuzunoglu

http://doreymills.ca/cgi-bin/strapmod? not working. New link http://www.portakalweb.net/ubermix/


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlad3*
> 
> What exactly is VDDCI and how can i change it in polaris bios editor?
> Do i need another editor?


It's the memory controller voltage. I was able to increase it using the jaschaknack fork, but I haven't tried lowering it yet...so I dunno if that'll work without hex editing or communicating with the VRM controller.

I did some tweaking to the MSI's BIOS, but I haven't figured out how to get the fan curve to work right or change the temperature target up from 70° yet. I did some new benches and just used a super aggressive fan curve in AB and a bit of undervolting to get some new numbers.

Stock BIOS testing here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/#post_26231584

Modded BIOS testing:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Firestrike: *14759*, http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/21127740
Superposition: *2675*
Valley: *2615*
Claymore @ Epoch 137: *28.5 Mh/s*

Screenshots:



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
















I still have some more tweaking to do with the timings since I know this card can do another 100 MHz on the mem, and there's more optimizing to do on the core clock and voltages.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> 
> 
> But man, don't run your cards at 90c !!


Yup, thats the one i changed, seems to be working after driver reset now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> What are u trying to do? Use a water boiler!
> 
> The temp sensors never are that exact, and there are hotspots, too. Above 120°C the band gap of silicon disappears and it behaves therefore like metal. Your GPU will die instantaneously.
> And, in Black's Equation, the temp is included in the exponent, so it is not negligible. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black%27s_equation
> Last, there is a lot of copper in today's GPU's and CPU's. With more temperature, there is a significant raise in power consumption as well. And that would be the other part of the black equation, the current density.
> 
> You don't do yourself or your card any favors, if you don't cool it properly.


I wonder if lowering the TDC will reduce the operating temp, while maintaining the same performance. Also, im going to switch slots with the 470 and R9 290, the 290 is longer and will cool better if its on top. Plus, it takes quite more beating in temps compared to the 470.

Do you remember where was The Stilts modded BIOS which disabled ROP's for the R9?

I am running all 3 cards (480,470,R9 290) in a case (due to reasons), and they are chugging on a XMR, which is way more lenient on temps and power consumption. I will be adding 1 or 2 more intake fans (1 more to the front, and probably will drill holes on the side window for direct blow).


----------



## robnitro

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You need to lower VDDCI. Vcore can't go lower than VDDCI.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Yup, thats the one i changed, seems to be working after driver reset now.
> I wonder if lowering the TDC will reduce the operating temp, while maintaining the same performance. Also, im going to switch slots with the 470 and R9 290, the 290 is longer and will cool better if its on top. Plus, it takes quite more beating in temps compared to the 470.
> 
> Do you remember where was The Stilts modded BIOS which disabled ROP's for the R9?
> 
> I am running all 3 cards (480,470,R9 290) in a case (due to reasons), and they are chugging on a XMR, which is way more lenient on temps and power consumption. I will be adding 1 or 2 more intake fans (1 more to the front, and probably will drill holes on the side window for direct blow).


TDC/TDP just sets the upper limit at which the card throttles to lower states. It doesn't change how the chip works.
In some tasks, like occt bench, stepping down to a lower state that uses less voltage helps performance at the same temperature limit. But with these cards we have downclocking when you exceed a temperature- on 7950 it would just throttle at the max clock-wasteful.
Example: a task that uses 200 watts with 250 tdc/tdp will use 200.
If you put limit of 150 watts, it will drop down to a lower state to use less power, until its around 150 watts.
You can test it out by making powertune max 50% and turn it up and down while running a power hungry task, see how it clocks down to keep the limit.


----------



## ku4eto

Eeehhh, just switched places with the R9 and 470. Had to actually remove the backplate on the 470 and leave it saggin/hanging (not screwed). Now it does 78*C, while the R9 does 88*C on full saturation. Thats better.


----------



## Newtoflash

need help flashing my rx 580

all i want to do is change the memory values for mining but i get some very strang values with a sapphire nitro+ speacial addition but is same as a nitro+ i think


----------



## bardacuda

use the jaschaknack fork


----------



## Newtoflash

im trying to flash my card one more time i edited the bios all went well previous flashes np just wanted to add a small tweak to it no when i open
atiflash it wont open says error reading rom? i havnt even select a bios for it to read cant get program open now was working earlyer?


----------



## Caffinator

Ellesmere.zip 256k .zip file
2000 MHz 777000000022CC1C031F67E57F05711183FCFB6D06C712481420FA890A030001E123A46DB354019

that's my timings. Samsung.

I attached the ROM, but please be aware, it is not actual ZIP file, it is a ROM. just change the extension from ZIP to ROM(or BIN).

from cmd:
ren Ellesmere.zip Ellesmere.rom
exit

that will rename it if your windows is configured to not show file extension.

*any help loosening timings so i can OC the memory higher? also, can i raise memory voltage?*


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> Ellesmere.zip 256k .zip file
> 2000 MHz 777000000022CC1C031F67E57F05711183FCFB6D06C712481420FA890A030001E123A46DB354019
> 
> that's my timings. Samsung.
> 
> I attached the ROM, but please be aware, it is not actual ZIP file, it is a ROM. just change the extension from ZIP to ROM(or BIN).
> 
> from cmd:
> ren Ellesmere.zip Ellesmere.rom
> exit
> 
> that will rename it if your windows is configured to not show file extension.
> 
> *any help loosening timings so i can OC the memory higher? also, can i raise memory voltage?*


Dear lord that's bad - that looks... worse than stock?

Oh, yeah, and no, you cannot edit memory voltage.


----------



## Caffinator

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Dear lord that's bad - that looks... worse than stock?
> 
> Oh, yeah, and no, you cannot edit memory voltage.


yeah it was an open box card for a reason LOL. Powercolor Red Devil. this is the "unlocked" bios

ASIC is 65% quality, basically the worst


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Dear lord that's bad - that looks... worse than stock?
> 
> Oh, yeah, and no, you cannot edit memory voltage.
> 
> 
> 
> yeah it was an open box card for a reason LOL. Powercolor Red Devil. this is the "unlocked" bios
> 
> ASIC is 65% quality, basically the worst
Click to expand...

I just checked VOI - LOL:

Code:



Code:


[[email protected] ~/Desktop/VBIOS]$ wolfVOITool Ellesmere.rom  
Checking Ellesmere.rom...
VOI Entry:
VoltageType = 1
VoltageMode = 3
Size = 102
RegulatorID = 8
I2CLine = 150
I2CAddress = 16
ControlOffset = 0
Voltage entries are 8-bit.
Data = 24000C00290021002A009E002B002D002C00850033007900370014004000A000410080004D00A00053007800540054005500D800560074005C0050005F005000610004006200130067000800B700BE008D00050014002200FF00

VOI Entry:
VoltageType = 1
VoltageMode = 7
Size = 12
Data = 0E00000000000000

VOI Entry:
VoltageType = 4
VoltageMode = 0
Size = 36
Data = 000400000280100000001000520302000000840302001000B60300801000E803

Default OVERvolt of 31.25mV on core.


----------



## Caffinator

I can't overclock it at all on the core, even +91mv doesn't get me to 1350mhz. I run my games at 1315MHz core, 2175MHz memory


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> I can't overclock it at all on the core, even +91mv doesn't get me to 1350mhz. I run my games at 1315MHz core, 2175MHz memory


Rip, sorry to hear that but 1315mhz isn't a terrible speed and it's not like you're missing a ton of performance.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Caffinator*
> 
> I can't overclock it at all on the core, even +91mv doesn't get me to 1350mhz. I run my games at 1315MHz core, 2175MHz memory
> 
> 
> 
> Rip, sorry to hear that but 1315mhz isn't a terrible speed and it's not like you're missing a ton of performance.
Click to expand...

It's sad because - IMO, it's misleading at best and irresponsible at worst for PowerColor to do this (overvolting the GPU core from the factory). Both XFX & PowerColor I *know* ship "show coolers" on some, if not all RX {4,5}{7,8}0 models. As such, only the core is attached to the heatsink, and everything else, including the VRM controller & GDDR5 ICs, are left to cook. And it doesn't even cool the core exceptionally well! IMO, it's done because most miners/gamers only look at core temps - often not even knowing there are other temp sensors - and thinking everything's okay. I would think this not only shortens the life of the card, but causes subpar performance in some areas (definitely memory!)

Combine **** cooling and factory overvolt to fool customers into thinking your cards clock better by magic - and it's really bad for the consumer who can't tell. I've even seen stock XFX VBIOSes with a factory overvolt on core of +43.75mV.


----------



## nolive721

i am by no means a GPU hardware expert but i see a lot of this rant against powercolor

my red devil 480 clock at 1450 core, and 2150 memory,with somehow limited voltage increase and triple fan cooler keep the core around 80degc when pushed hard

and VRM readings in HWMINFO seem pretty safe too

again, i appreciate people have different experience but making it a generality is unfair to the brand, I feel


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i am by no means a GPU hardware expert but i see a lot of this rant against powercolor
> 
> my red devil 480 clock at 1450 core, and 2150 memory,with somehow limited voltage increase and triple fan cooler keep the core around 80degc when pushed hard
> 
> and VRM readings in HWMINFO seem pretty safe too
> 
> again, i appreciate people have different experience but making it a generality is unfair to the brand, I feel


Did you actually read what I wrote? I'm not just bashing Powercolor, but XFX, too. Of course it clocks to 1450 core - not only is it likely a good sample, but it's probably overvolted from the factory - I also didn't say ALL of their coolers were as I described, but only SOME. While the triple-fan cooler MAY be decent (I don't have one of those), it is still quite misleading to overvolt core to make your GPUs look good, while sacrificing (to a point) life expectancy - even if your cooler is decent.


----------



## nolive721

i reached 1450 core at 1.21V, nobody putting a gun on my head to do so,.my choice as a customer

the card arrived clocked at 1330 core with 1.16v. i can undervolt it to be stable at 1.06V with decent temps

again, you seem to take this too much personally, i wont comment further


----------



## Newtoflash

am curios when i flash my rx 480 it no longer shows up in temp monitoring or in an ether mining program however i dont believe the flash went bad or anything and suspect there is a different cause. cause all i do is edit the bios set the 1750mhz string and paste it to the 2000mhz line very simple.

am wondering if is possable cause i also have a rx580 but i think the 580 has uefi. i have a h170 asrock motherboard and have noticed odd things cant even before flashing get to boot unless i switch in bios some styrang compatability setting to run uefi only is onlyy way i can even get the pc to boot unless i set onboard gpu as primary and enable it and have it pluged in via hdmi.

what can i possably do to fix my issues


----------



## eymon

Hey this is my BIOS for my RX 580 MSI GAMING X 4G: https://www.mediafire.com/?60oi4a2ppcrwaf7, which BIOS shall I use for the 8GB version? Is it okay to flash a Samsung memory type to an Elpida memory type card?

More importantly can I flash the Gaming X + version to my card? Thanks in advance. o/


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i reached 1450 core at 1.21V, nobody putting a gun on my head to do so,.my choice as a customer
> 
> the card arrived clocked at 1330 core with 1.16v. i can undervolt it to be stable at 1.06V with decent temps
> 
> again, you seem to take this too much personally, i wont comment further


You making a conscious decision to overvolt your card is one thing - them doing it to all their cards is different.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You making a conscious decision to overvolt your card is one thing - them doing it to all their cards is different.


How are you considering a manufacturer overvolting and well you should mention undervolting a bad thing as long as it actually within operating specs of all the components they are using? I am just not following your logic here.

Any time you overclock any PC component it is a gamble on if it will work, will it be stable, is it worth it to the end user an so on.

Seriously using ancedotal evidence of posts on the internet to claim both Powercolor and XFX engage as you put it...shady behavior...is just not right...show the proof of the bashing that this is indeed true? Just remember *any overclock is not guaranteed* , now if these issues you are claiming are not allowing the pc component to run at the advertised speeds then that becomes an issue.

This is sort like asking since my I5 6600k runs at 4.9Ghz and yours does not hit this speed then something shady is going on with Intel. As I stated no overclock above the manufactures specs are guaranteed.

Incidentally, I need to point out if you bought a factory overvolted GPU from the get go..then it is on you the consumer to know that...and if that is an issue for you, then you need to look to buy another brand.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> You making a conscious decision to overvolt your card is one thing - them doing it to all their cards is different.
> 
> 
> 
> How are you considering a manufacturer overvolting and well you should mention undervolting a bad thing as long as it actually within operating specs of all the components they are using? I am just not following your logic here.
> 
> Any time you overclock any PC component it is a gamble on if it will work, will it be stable, is it worth it to the end user an so on.
> 
> Seriously using ancedotal evidence of posts on the internet to claim both Powercolor and XFX engage as you put it...shady behavior...is just not right...show the proof of the bashing that this is indeed true? Just remember *any overclock is not guaranteed* , now if these issues you are claiming are not allowing the pc component to run at the advertised speeds then that becomes an issue.
> 
> This is sort like asking since my I5 6600k runs at 4.9Ghz and yours does not hit this speed then something shady is going on with Intel. As I stated no overclock above the manufactures specs are guaranteed.
> 
> Incidentally, I need to point out if you bought a factory overvolted GPU from the get go..then it is on you the consumer to know that...and if that is an issue for you, then you need to look to buy another brand.
Click to expand...

A manufacturer overvolting their **** is basically trading off performance gains for life of the part - on top of it, the coolers that are at least sometimes used are cheap and misleading to the consumer. It's not just one thing that irks me about it - it's the combination that makes me think they're deliberately misleading customers. And they don't ADVERTISE the overvolt, of course! Only clock speeds are listed. I didn't know this until I took the VBIOS and looked at it for myself.


----------



## soxfor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soxfor*
> 
> Quick question
> 
> What should I change if:
> - in my original RX 480 BIOS with Samsung chips the VendorID is 0x21
> - the RX 580 BIOS has dual memory chip support (Samsung and SK Hynix) and VendorID for the Samsung ones is 0x00 and Hynix 0x21
> 
> Should I swap the VendorIDs so the correct straps are applied or? Had flashed before the RX580 BIOS but since issues with memory errors arrised I ditched the idea, now I was fiddling with it again and noticed that detail.


Wen't on searching again, couldn't find info about this.
Anyone has input on this?


----------



## hellm

That "trading" idea isn't the case. You don't have a certain lifespan you cut from, it's more about probabilities. Even >1.2V and >1400MHz GPU doesn't have that impact.
Than, a VRM-cooling might not even be necessary, and that would be a way better VRM than one who dies without cooling. So, it is not the indicator of a "good card" if the cooler also covers the VRM. Not at all.
MSI VRM and Vram-cooling is also a joke, it is just a metal sheet.
I know PowerColor didn't used the best mosfets out there, but with proper cooling you can totally run 1.25V and heavy OC. Even buildzoid knows that.

It is never that easy, you are both right, now shake hands..

@soxfor
http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3050#post_26092118


----------



## soxfor

@hellm, thanks. Different names but the info needed.
So basically, if one needs to change it, just do the whole VRAM info table?


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> That "trading" idea isn't the case. You don't have a certain lifespan you cut from, it's more about probabilities. Even >1.2V and >1400MHz GPU doesn't have that impact.
> Than, a VRM-cooling might not even be necessary, and that would be a way better VRM than one who dies without cooling. So, it is not the indicator of a "good card" if the cooler also covers the VRM. Not at all.
> MSI VRM and Vram-cooling is also a joke, it is just a metal sheet.
> I know PowerColor didn't used the best mosfets out there, but with proper cooling you can totally run 1.25V and heavy OC. Even buildzoid knows that.
> 
> It is never that easy, you are both right, now shake hands..
> 
> @soxfor
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/3050#post_26092118


I know it's not a hard & fast rule, but you're still tipping the scales. Also, correct about the VRM controller, butthe GDDR5? Mining Ethash, I've seen for myself the major difference in how far you can push it. MSI Armor GDDR5 cooling is a joke - agreed. Not a funny one, either.


----------



## Newtoflash

omg i fixed a failed flash


----------



## hellm

1+8pin..
http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash/230
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> I know it's not a hard & fast rule, but you're still tipping the scales. Also, correct about the VRM controller, butthe GDDR5? Mining Ethash, I've seen for myself the major difference in how far you can push it. MSI Armor GDDR5 cooling is a joke - agreed. Not a funny one, either.


Yeah, it's the same with mainboards. or psu's. in the end, every step costs money, not only the material.

So i never take stock coolings serious anyway. You can always make even them better, but for decent cooling, well, that is not gonna happen with tiny fans and a 2 slot-design. and there is even more physics in the way, just because the GPU is on a card, in right angle to the mainboard..

For Samsung-Vram, it is sadly true that temps doesn't affect it at all, to a certain limit, of course. But those cooling solutions are for gaming cards, and every manufacturer is only interest in selling products that last the warranty time. if they sell toaster or graphic cards, always the same. i don't know much about Weibull distribution, but that is what they use. all of em.

and, sry for tippin the scale, i was not really awake yet and people always take to much care on the very wrong end.


----------



## Klamatiel

@hellm : you can't do 1+8, as it has a backplate. I have the same issue as @Newtoflash, but i won't remove it, because warranty. I can't RMA it too, because no replacement. There's a a method, like booting up with 2nd bios, switch to the bad one when logged into Win then flash the good one. But i think it's too risky, and i don't want to screw up the card completely.


----------



## hellm

If u deactivate uefi and make the system bootable with a igpu or other graphics card, you can try if you can boot into windows with the dead card in another slot.
worked for me 2 times, before i totally bricked my card and really had to use the 1+8pin.

good thing to know that it does work. but you have to remove the backplate. there is not much you could do. stare at the card, maybe..
but i don't think it would be an issue in case of warranty, if you do it properly. if there is a sticker, try something sharp and a hair dryer.


----------



## Klamatiel

UEFI is off/IGPU is on, system won't boot/black screen. Also, IF you remove backplate, the paint of the screws gets smudged off, so it can be clearly seen it was tampered with 









See here https://core0.staticworld.net/images/article/2016/07/sapphire-nitro-480-7-100673134-orig.jpg


----------



## eymon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eymon*
> 
> Hey this is my BIOS for my RX 580 MSI GAMING X 4G: https://www.mediafire.com/?60oi4a2ppcrwaf7, which BIOS shall I use for the 8GB version? Is it okay to flash a Samsung memory type to an Elpida memory type card?
> 
> More importantly can I flash the Gaming X + version to my card? Thanks in advance. o/


Anyone?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eymon*
> 
> Anyone?


Its not "upgredable" to 8GB. Non of the non-reference cards are. Also, flashing Eplida to Samsung BIOS-es its not ok. You will most probably brick your card.


----------



## eymon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Its not "upgredable" to 8GB. Non of the non-reference cards are. Also, flashing Eplida to Samsung BIOS-es its not ok. You will most probably brick your card.


Okay thank you sir. But why would they upload MSI BIOS in the first place? Only as backups?
Also any way I can go up higher than 1380/1750 core/memory? The MSI Gaming X cooler is so good I just don't wanna overclock it unless there is a guaranteed gain.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eymon*
> 
> Okay thank you sir. But why would they upload MSI BIOS in the first place? Only as backups?
> Also any way I can go up higher than 1380/1750 core/memory? The MSI Gaming X cooler is so good I just don't wanna overclock it unless there is a guaranteed gain.


Yup, as a backup + memory timings fiddling. You can do 2000 mhz memory probably.


----------



## SSBrain

Asus has released updated BIOSes for their Strix RX480 cards (build date is 06/28/17 04:17 if I'm not wrong). What improvements/changes do they actually contain over existing official RX480 BIOSes?

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/vga/ATI/RX480_20170721.zip

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/










RX480_20170721.zip 1691k .zip file


----------



## zenstrive

Can you still use your card after modding it to get better mining hashrate?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eymon*
> 
> Okay thank you sir. But why would they upload MSI BIOS in the first place? Only as backups?
> Also any way I can go up higher than 1380/1750 core/memory? The MSI Gaming X cooler is so good I just don't wanna overclock it unless there is a guaranteed gain.


I have MSI RX 580 8GB and I overclock it to 2250 when mining. It's doable.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Im confused. Are we supposed to be using ATI Flash or ATIwinFlash?. One of them is outdated. I just cant remember which one


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> Im confused. Are we supposed to be using ATI Flash or ATIwinFlash?. One of them is outdated. I just cant remember which one


atiWINflash is outdated.
You use atiflash.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SSBrain*
> 
> Asus has released updated BIOSes for their Strix RX480 cards (build date is 06/28/17 04:17 if I'm not wrong). What improvements/changes do they actually contain over existing official RX480 BIOSes?
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/vga/ATI/RX480_20170721.zip
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX480-O8G-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX480_20170721.zip 1691k .zip file


The update is for the BIOS tool, someone with a strix has to use it and make the new bios file, if ever existed, available to us.


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> The update is for the BIOS tool, someone with a strix has to use it and make the new bios file, if ever existed, available to us.


The BIOS files are inside the exe file/archive!



STRIX_bios_files.zip 432k .zip file


----------



## hellm

AH! cool! THX!
i will take a look..

Update:
we also have a new version of atiflash!

atiflash_277.zip 1189k .zip file


update2:
the Build# is newer than the 580 BIOS releases;
PowerPlayTable has only one byte changed, it is the pointer for the IMC/VDDCI; as some reference 480 roms had the Strix 0F instead of 0B; this could lead to better stability, also some command tables are still 480, some updated, oh my god, i have work to do..
what i could do with the proper softwaretools and more information..


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> atiWINflash is outdated.
> You use atiflash.


Thanks. I knew it was one of the two


----------



## Ajohnes2

Random question:

Could someone please provide the stock ROM for a Gigabyte Aorus RX580 8gb for Hynix? I swear I saved it on my flash drive to make sure I didn't lose it, but it seems like I saved it elsewhere and cannot find it anywhere else on the internet. I can find the techpowerup version for Samsung, but Hynix seems to be a shot in the dark.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ajohnes2*
> 
> Random question:
> 
> Could someone please provide the stock ROM for a Gigabyte Aorus RX580 8gb for Hynix? I swear I saved it on my flash drive to make sure I didn't lose it, but it seems like I saved it elsewhere and cannot find it anywhere else on the internet. I can find the techpowerup version for Samsung, but Hynix seems to be a shot in the dark.
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192234/192234


----------



## Ajohnes2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192234/192234


Thank you, hellm! I apparently don't know how to look up the correct bios.


----------



## ketoman

I'm having some trouble with an MSI RX 580 Gaming X 8GB bios and I would sure appreciate any feedback on this.

I use the polaris editor v1.4 and also v1.5 to look at it, I expected the to see memory straps for 1750 and 2000 like I do on my MSI RX 480 Gaming X 8GB bios, but I see strange junk listed instead.

There are copies of three MSI 580 bios on techpowerup, I'm just looking at the the two Gaming X bios.
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/?architecture=&manufacturer=MSI&model=RX+580&interface=&memType=&memSize=&since=

When I load the RX 580 Gaming x+ bios (notice the'+' on the end), the bios looks fine, just like my RX 480 does.

But when I load the RX 580 Gaming x bios (without the '+'), then it is the same as my card's rom that I saved with atiflash, and it is either blank for the memory straps on polaris 1.4, or has funny stuff listed with polaris 1.5.

I wanted to copy the 1750 memory strap to 2000, as I have done on my MSI RX 480 Gaming 8Gb, but I don't see how to do it.

Is there a problem with the polaris editor?

Can I flash the normal 'x+' bios to my 'x' card? I don't want to brick it.

One thing that I do notice is that my RX 480 card has Samsung ram, and this one is Hynix ram, is that why the polaris editor is having problems with it?

GPUZ shows Hynix ram


Polaris 1.4 with 'Gaming X' bios is blank


Polaris 1.4 with 'Gaming X+' bios looks normal.


Polaris 1.5 with 'Gaming X' bios has funny stuff listed


Polaris 1.5 with 'Gaming X+' looks normal.


----------



## bardacuda

try the jaschaknack fork of PBE


----------



## ketoman

Thanks Bardacuda, that is what I was looking for.

I found the jaschaknack fork here:
https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor

It appears to have two sets of memory straps, those prefixed with 1: are for Samsung, and those with 2: are for Hynix. I compared the 1: Samsung straps with my RX 480 rom and they are the same.

This card has the Hynix ram, so I copied the 2: prefixed Hynix 1650 strap to 2000 and loaded the rom.

Claymor dual ether/decred miner was running 22MH/s ether with the default memory clock of 2025. With the modified rom and a memory clock of 2100 it increased to 25.5Mh/s.

The default rom with memory clock of 2025 was getting about 500 memory errors per second shown in Hwinfo64. When I increased the clock to 2100 in the modified rom, the memory errors increased to 250k/second.

Also the screen would blank out within a minute or so and I would have to reboot.

I don't think this card with Hynix ram is any good for mining. I can get my rx 480 with samsung ram to mine ether at 28.5MH/s and very stable, with memory clock around 2150 to 2175, and less than 100 memory errors per hour.

Claymore running with Hynix 1650 strap copied to 2000
C

Memory errors as reported in HWinfo64


Polaris 1.5 jaschaknack fork, showing the memory straps correctly


----------



## soxfor

@ketoman, the issues with RX 580 BIOS and Memory errors has been talked about a lot in this thread.
The RX 580 Gaming X bios also has 2 memory chips available, one Samsung one Hynix (where the Samsung ones have a diff VendorID, check my previous replys in this topic).

I've been also advised to not bother with just swapping the memory Vendor IDs and swap the whole VRAM INFO table on the RX 580 BIOS with the one of the RX 480 and filling the remaining length with 00s.

Probably the best to use would be the modded ones by @hellm: http://www.overclock.net/t/1634872/bios-mod-rx480-rx580-conversions-howto-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580
But at least check his thread, he has done a lot of work.


----------



## bardacuda

@ketoman

I have a card with Hynix MJR and one with Hynix AJR. I am deep into tweaking the MJR card at the moment but haven't messed with the AJR yet.

What I can tell you is that copy/pasting lower frequency straps adds way too much instability. The best thing to do take the stock 2000MHz strap and lower the few timings that matter. There are tools for decoding/encoding the string to/from readable and editable values here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/

I have had pretty good success by setting the first 3 timings to 999 (777 seems to add instability for no gain), setting tRRD to ~6, tFAW to ~10, and t32AW to ~5 (YMMV)

This is the low-hanging fruit and was revealed by nerdralph at the bitcointalk forums months ago, but gives huge gains with hardly any hit to stability.

I'm still in the process of testing other timings, but early results show that lowering tRC, as well as some of the ones in the ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING#### section give some gains too, but can impact stability quite a bit.

EDIT: Oh also, lowering ACTRD seemed to give a slight gain, but seemed to add instability, unless I also lowered ACTWR. But take that with a huge grain of salt, because I don't know if that's what's actually happening, or if it just appears that way due to variance in the frequency of errors.

EDIT2: One other thing...Hynix chips seem to be pretty sensitive to heat. I've tried to do all my testing with the core at 54°C by playing with voltages and fan curves to remove that as an influencing factor, but there's no sensor for VRAM temp so it's not ideal. If you tweak something and notice it's less stable, it could be due to running hotter and not necessarily because you tightened a timing too low.


----------



## jstefanop

Anyone test whether 17.2.2 has bios signature removed, or if atipatcher still works with this version?


----------



## Ansau

Bios signature is still removed for custom bios, but the patcher still works.


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ketoman*
> 
> Thanks Bardacuda, that is what I was looking for.
> 
> I found the jaschaknack fork here:
> https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor
> 
> It appears to have two sets of memory straps, those prefixed with 1: are for Samsung, and those with 2: are for Hynix. I compared the 1: Samsung straps with my RX 480 rom and they are the same.
> 
> This card has the Hynix ram, so I copied the 2: prefixed Hynix 1650 strap to 2000 and loaded the rom.
> 
> Claymor dual ether/decred miner was running 22MH/s ether with the default memory clock of 2025. With the modified rom and a memory clock of 2100 it increased to 25.5Mh/s.
> 
> The default rom with memory clock of 2025 was getting about 500 memory errors per second shown in Hwinfo64. When I increased the clock to 2100 in the modified rom, the memory errors increased to 250k/second.
> 
> Also the screen would blank out within a minute or so and I would have to reboot.
> 
> I don't think this card with Hynix ram is any good for mining. I can get my rx 480 with samsung ram to mine ether at 28.5MH/s and very stable, with memory clock around 2150 to 2175, and less than 100 memory errors per hour.
> 
> Claymore running with Hynix 1650 strap copied to 2000
> C
> 
> Memory errors as reported in HWinfo64
> 
> 
> Polaris 1.5 jaschaknack fork, showing the memory straps correctly


well my rx 470s with 4gb memory do up to 30mhs eth with the current dag size but mostly I keep them at 29+ eth and 295 pasc.


----------



## bardacuda

That much huh? Do they have Samsung memory? How high is the mem clock?

Also is that Claymore/Win or sgminer/*nix?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That much huh? Do they have Samsung memory? How high is the mem clock?
> 
> Also is that Claymore/Win or sgminer/*nix?


sgminer / win gives best h/s


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That much huh? Do they have Samsung memory? How high is the mem clock?
> 
> Also is that Claymore/Win or sgminer/*nix?


Hi about the mem clock I get 30+ @ 2125mhz and 29+ @ 2075 with core clock @ 1220 and that take the gpu power draw to 110 on GPUz while dual mining or 91w single mining ETH with claymore 9.3 and higher using asm 2.
The do just fine like the samsung cards but I have bad time modding elpida that only max at 27mh now and mem clock wont go past 1975 with nitro and asus cards however the refrence rx 470 with same memory chips do 2050mhz just fine and yeald 29+ mhs per card.


----------



## megax05

Also have to mention that my hynix/samsung cards were doing 31.7/32.25 mhs before they set the dag bomb just right before dag epoch 130.
And then hashrate started to go down.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> Also have to mention that my hynix/samsung cards were doing 31.7/32.25 mhs before they set the dag bomb just right before dag epoch 130.
> And then hashrate started to go down.


Install the latest drivers, i heard it got fixed.


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Install the latest drivers, i heard it got fixed.


I will try now that stolem mh have to be recovered


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> I will try now that stolem mh have to be recovered


Tested 17.7.2 and it was a mess and 17.7.1 same as the older one.


----------



## nolive721

updated drivers from 17.7.1 to 2 latest release and now I cant OC my Rx480(custom 580BIOS) either with TRIXX or MSI afterburner.Only Wattman allows me to modify clocks/voltage.not happy right now

anybody here having the same problem?


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,17.2.2 are bios check removed?i've install it today but in device manager i've a driver installation issues same all previous blocked crimson...and without pixel patcher the card is no recognized,same in previous driver not patched...any idea?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,17.2.2 are bios check removed?i install today but in device manager i've a driver installation issues same all previous blocked crimson...and without pixel patcher the card is no recognized,same in previous driver not patched...any idea?


did you mistyped 17.7.2 or you really mean 17.2.2?


----------



## EMYHC

Sorry@Vento041,17.7.2!!


----------



## megax05

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> updated drivers from 17.7.1 to 2 latest release and now I cant OC my Rx480(custom 580BIOS) either with TRIXX or MSI afterburner.Only Wattman allows me to modify clocks/voltage.not happy right now
> 
> anybody here having the same problem?


I have the same problem and reverted to 17.7.1


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *megax05*
> 
> I have the same problem and reverted to 17.7.1


ok thanks. i will flash my original 480 bios and reinstall 17.7.2 to see if it helps but for now me too back to previous drivers


----------



## SSBrain

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,17.2.2 are bios check removed?


The BIOS signature check is still there for RX4xx cards, if you mean 17.*7*.2.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> updated drivers from 17.7.1 to 2 latest release and now I cant OC my Rx480(custom 580BIOS) either with TRIXX or MSI afterburner.Only Wattman allows me to modify clocks/voltage.not happy right now
> 
> anybody here having the same problem?


with the latest beta of Afterburner u can modify max clock/voltage; powerlimit would be up to wattman, though.
http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/msi-afterburner-beta-download.html


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> updated drivers from 17.7.1 to 2 latest release and now I cant OC my Rx480(custom 580BIOS) either with TRIXX or MSI afterburner.Only Wattman allows me to modify clocks/voltage.not happy right now
> 
> anybody here having the same problem?


More information - upload of both VBIOSes would help. Given the VERY limited info you've given here, my guess is that you may have clobbered VoltageObjectInfo.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> More information - upload of both VBIOSes would help. Given the VERY limited info you've given here, my guess is that you may have clobbered VoltageObjectInfo.


no, AMD did something to the P-States in Windows. WattTool and GPU-Z show only 0MHz for the clockrate, monitoring with GPU-Z works fine.
latest Beta(12) of AB works, as i said. the other tools just require an update.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> More information - upload of both VBIOSes would help. Given the VERY limited info you've given here, my guess is that you may have clobbered VoltageObjectInfo.
> 
> 
> 
> no, AMD did something to the P-States in Windows. WattTool and GPU-Z show only 0MHz for the clockrate, monitoring with GPU-Z works fine.
> latest Beta(12) of AB works, as i said. the other tools just require an update.
Click to expand...

Oh, that's strange... can miners like Claymore's change clocks/see temps? If so, ADL is functioning normally...


----------



## ku4eto

I got the same issue initially, after putting the R9 into the rig, with only reinstalling the drivers. It behaved like that until i DDU-ed. If the rig crashes for some reason, sometimes it shows one of the GPU-s the same way, usually the secondary GPU's. No idea why. Doing it on 17.2.1


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no, AMD did something to the P-States in Windows. WattTool and GPU-Z show only 0MHz for the clockrate, monitoring with GPU-Z works fine.
> latest Beta(12) of AB works, as i said. the other tools just require an update.


thank you hellm.will download AB beta


----------



## nolive721

@hellm

sorry but I installed AB beta 12 and still core/memory is locked,cant change anything on my card except within WATTMAN....

also I noticed additional radeon settings disappeared from 17.7.2 which is a 2nd pain for me because it allowed me to fix a glitch on my triple monitor set-up running Eyefinity, the windows taskbar would go to the left screen everytime I reboot my PC despite it not being the main display

not sure this is such a great move these new drivers


----------



## hellm

hm, if it works for me.. you also installed that rivatuner part? i don't think it should matter..
clean system with DDU? you had any other software-tool installed and applied oc with it, maybe?

with beta12 only powerlimit is locked for me.


----------



## risotto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> hm, if it works for me.. you also installed that rivatuner part? i don't think it should matter..
> clean system with DDU? you had any other software-tool installed and applied oc with it, maybe?
> 
> with beta12 only powerlimit is locked for me.


does it reset back to 0 for you too after you apply the changes?


----------



## hellm

no..but now my sys is fraked. I don't have more than 300MHz under load.. it's stuck in the lowest P-State.
let's see if that sticks and i have to reinstall..

sorry, i usually don't oc with software;

try use SoftPowerTable:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1609782/watttool-a-simple-tool-that-combines-overclocking-with-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-for-rx-400-series/240#post_25834851
and offset still works with wattTool

update:
good, i have my p-states back









but AB beta12 doesn't work. sry for telling otherwise.

other than that, i have no problem with 17.7.2.
Enhanced sync is a very cool feature.


----------



## Loladinas

Did anyone else notice lower power consumption with the latest driver? Average is still roughly the same, but peaks are lower. Of course it's only a software measurement so it might be wrong. P-state monitoring is borked for me as well, but since I'm not doing any overclocking from within OS it's not really an issue for me..


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> Did anyone else notice lower power consumption with the latest driver? Average is still roughly the same, but peaks are lower. Of course it's only a software measurement so it might be wrong. P-state monitoring is borked for me as well, but since I'm not doing any overclocking from within OS it's not really an issue for me..


Actually, its vice-versa. I have HIGHER power consumption when mining,gaming and mining. Thats on 17.7.2 with 480,470 and R9 290 in the rig. Reverted back to 17.2.1 due to DPC issues as well.


----------



## SSBrain

Also according to user reports in other forums, it appears that 17.7.2 have issues with user voltage settings not being retained, causing higher power consumption, temperatures and fan speeds.


----------



## Loladinas

It's somewhat difficult for me to gauge temperature, since we're having a bit of a heatwave right now where I live, but it's roughly the same delta as before. Just that the peak power spikes seem to be gone now. I should probably test it out again properly. Maybe some of my tinkering before has caused those spikes with the older driver. I don't know, I haven't noticed any negative effects other than the inability to control p-states with stuff like WattMan.


----------



## ku4eto

Oh, and the minimum memory voltage on m R9 290 from 900mV moved to... 993mV.


----------



## rastaeyes

I've been working on a project for my RX480 with the bios files that hellm kindly shared in his thread.

At default they work well, but I wanted to remove the limitations of having to disable either secureboot or enable CSM in BIOS because it isn't compatible with all systems.
I have tried using the 1.6 UEFI which is modded to not check the legacy section, but that has the same issue. I was thinking of copying the GOP from the official RX580 Gaming X 8GB bios across, but then I've read here that the UEFI section is checking a signature in the legacy section, so if it has been modified it will require secureboot off. https://imgur.com/a/ERTqa

tl;dr, has anyone found a way to use a modified rom file, AND enable UEFI and secureboot?

I also want to change the ids for the card because it doesn't appear as an official 580 when reading the product name. It's just text in the rom, but can it be changed without breaking something else referencing it? https://imgur.com/a/dS6LG


----------



## bobbintb

I have an ASUS Dual Radeon RX580s 8GB with Samsung memory. I can't get it past 27mhs and was told to look into UberMix v3.1. What straps am I supposed to use with this timing?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bobbintb*
> 
> I have an ASUS Dual Radeon RX580s 8GB with Samsung memory. I can't get it past 27mhs and was told to look into UberMix v3.1. What straps am I supposed to use with this timing?


This is gaming BIOS timings, not mining ones.


----------



## Mode77

17.7.2 are drivers with DAG fix for VEGA, next will be for POLARIS. And Claymore is working in parallel so he will be fast


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rastaeyes*
> 
> I also want to change the ids for the card because it doesn't appear as an official 580 when reading the product name. It's just text in the rom, but can it be changed without breaking something else referencing it? https://imgur.com/a/dS6LG


i explained how to change sub id in my thread. The device id is the same for both 480 and 580, 67DF.


----------



## Vento041

_SMALL RELEASE:_ SimpleBiosDiff

It's a really small app, I code it to make bios comparison a bit easier. There's is no much to say, this app is so tiny that it doesn't even require is own thread. I've not implemented almost any kind of safe check so if something fail probably is related to bad file access or malformed files. It can compare any kind of bios, even comping from not Polaris card.

To run it (you need Java 8 I compiled it again so you can run it with java 6 minimum) type:

Code:



Code:


java -jar SimpleBiosDiff.jar st_bios.rom st_bios.txt nd_bios.rom nd_bios.txt

The *.rom files are the bios you want compare, the *.txt files are the tables definitions created by ATOMBiosReader.

It does not tells you how the two bios differs (also it only checks command and data tables so every difference outside these two areas is ignored).

An example (not real, dummy bios used) of the output is:

Code:



Code:


C:\somewhere>java -jar SimpleBiosDiff.jar a.rom a.txt b.rom b.txt

Command Tables:

(ASIC_Init) is different.
(MemoryControllerInit) is different.
(LVDSEncoderControl) is different.
(UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters) is different.
(LUT_AutoFill) is different.
(MemoryCleanUp) is different.
(DIG2EncoderControl)  not found in the second bios.
(DynamicMemorySettings) is different.
(ClockSource) is different.

Data Tables:

(FirmwareInfo)  not found in the first bios.
(ComponentVideoInfo) is different.
(TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo) is different.
(VRAM_Info) is different.

Download:

SimpleBiosDiff.zip 3k .zip file


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> ^^


THX! Had the same idea.. but no time and not your programming skills.









and time is what your tool will save me.. a lot..


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> THX! Had the same idea.. but no time and not your programming skills.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and time is what your tool will save me.. a lot..


Planning to use it on the asus new bios right? XD? If yes PM me


----------



## hellm

now u can read minds, too?























..will do


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> now u can read minds, too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..will do


Why do u think I code it? Ahah I'm too working on that


----------



## Mckol

Hello! I'm new to overclocking, I did a bios mod on my XFX RX 480 GTR XXX, using the uber-mix extreme timings, also I set a bit lower voltage. It seems like the card is heating up much more now, do the timings influence temperatures? I couldn't find any information about that.
Edit: I think it may have been just some problems with WattMan, now temps seem to be good (75C with fans at 47% under load)
Edit 2: it settled at ~2 degrees C hotter than stock.


----------



## hellm

yes, the GPU gets hotter, since the IMC has more work, and also the GPU; higher utilization.


----------



## sakae48

i need help here.. i want to mod my RX480 4GB Samsung K4G41325FE memory timing. but i'm not sure which timing would work on my card. anyone tried uber-mix on this 4Gb samsung chip? i dont really want to freak my card and break my tempered glass chassis.. my hand were shaky these days


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i need help here.. i want to mod my RX480 4GB Samsung K4G41325FE memory timing. but i'm not sure which timing would work on my card. anyone tried uber-mix on this 4Gb samsung chip? i dont really want to freak my card and break my tempered glass chassis.. my hand were shaky these days


You won't hurt it it's fine just give it a go, worst case scenario you flash back to stock. Make sure to save your stock BIOS and never flash both bios on the nitro.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> You won't hurt it it's fine just give it a go, worst case scenario you flash back to stock. Make sure to save your stock BIOS and never flash both bios on the nitro.


the worst one is the one i really want to avoid








or maybe i should find something to switch them from outside









if i failed, i just need to turn off, switch to silent, boot, switch to OC on OS, and re-flash.. am i right?

i will try this morning then. hope i didnt freak this thing









-update-

epic fail. i have no idea why, but atiwinflash managed to empty the boost bios and didnt write anything









silent bios still working but everytime i switch to boost, atiwinflash couldnt recognize the card. force flashing stock bios on cmd always ended in 0FL01 error. welp



the reason i still able to boot on boost mode is remote desktop..


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> ....


Did you close every other app on you pc? Trixx, hwinfo, gpuz, things like that (that comunicate actively with the gpu)... If not the flash will fail


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Did you close every other app on you pc? Trixx, hwinfo, gpuz, things like that (that comunicate actively with the gpu)... If not the flash will fail


oh snap.. i have hwinfo on the background









did i still able to re-flash this thing or.. i'm done?

-edit-

it works! but the readings were messed up and display driver wasnt loading.. i'm sure i installed the patch







:


----------



## Vento041

Try ddu, and next time use atiflash 2.77 (updated version)


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> Try ddu, and next time use atiflash 2.77 (updated version)


oh hell yes it works! thank you so much! i'm not aware about new atiflash lol
alright i'll test another vbios using the new atiflash









-update-

i cant find the 2.77 here.. the newest were 2.74









-updateagain-

Uber-Mix 3.1 works on my 4GB card @ 2GHz memclock








runs a bit hotter but i'll add some fans to push more air


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> i cant find the 2.77 here.. the newest were 2.74


http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/4080#post_26242834


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/4080#post_26242834


thanks! i was searching on "2.77" instead of atiflash


----------



## pyromaniac1

I've scoured this thread and others and I'm still uncertain as to exactly how to use the Ubermix 3.1 and Uberlight 2.3 time straps

paste in *just 2000* strap or *1500, 1625 & 2000* strap?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyromaniac1*
> 
> I've scoured this thread and others and I'm still uncertain as to exactly how to use the Ubermix 3.1 and Uberlight 2.3 time straps
> 
> paste in *just 2000* strap or *1500, 1625 & 2000* strap?


2000 strap is used when the mem reach values >= 2000, so if you plan to use frequencies higher that 2000 or exactly 2000 yes, just 2000 is fine. Also probably copying it on 1625 and 1500 will be worse than the original strap.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyromaniac1*
> 
> I've scoured this thread and others and I'm still uncertain as to exactly how to use the Ubermix 3.1 and Uberlight 2.3 time straps
> 
> paste in *just 2000* strap or *1500, 1625 & 2000* strap?


Since memory doesn't use dynamic frequency, you just need to put it into thelast strap. Gpu will bounce between idle frequency (300MHz) and maximum.


----------



## pyromaniac1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> 2000 strap is used when the mem reach values >= 2000, so if you plan to use frequencies higher that 2000 or exactly 2000 yes, just 2000 is fine. Also probably copying it on 1625 and 1500 will be worse than the original strap.


Well my 480 only has 2 steps.

300mhz and 2000mhz. So editing the other straps will be sorta redundant right?


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pyromaniac1*
> 
> Well my 480 only has 2 steps.
> 
> 300mhz and 2000mhz. So editing the other straps will be sorta redundant right?


Yup.

P.s. all 480 (with stock bios) have only 2 step, you can have more with bios mods but is kinda pointless if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> *2000 strap is used when the mem reach values >= 2000*, so if you plan to use frequencies higher that 2000 or exactly 2000 yes, just 2000 is fine. Also probably copying it on 1625 and 1500 will be worse than the original strap.


Actually I think it is supposed to also use those timings when your frequency is <=2000 but is >the next strap down (usually 1750). So the frequency range for that strap is supposed to be 1751 - 2000. Of course 2000 is usually (always?) the highest strap so anything >2000 should also use those timings (unless you have a 2250 or 2500 strap, etc.)

Basically if 2000 is your highest strap and you don't intend to run at <=1750, then that is the only one you need to edit.

I should note though that for one of my cards, it would crash in an epic way if I clocked the memory at even 2001...even though it would run perfectly fine without errors for hours at 2000. I had to add in a 2250 strap to be able to clock it higher. It's as if the card was searching for timings in the random filler space at the end of the straps.

This is probably not necessary to do for most cards, but it could still be useful anyway to avoid bricking when your default mem clock is >1750 and you intend to run your experimental timings at >2000.


----------



## hellm

if i put the 3.1 timings only in the 2000 strap, i have a lot more points and bandwith at 2000MHz.

just test it; i don't think it would be a problem to change other straps, too, if u have any; reverse it. if u gain something, leave it. if nothing changed..well do what u want.


----------



## pyromaniac1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> if i put the 3.1 timings only in the 2000 strap, i have a lot more points and bandwith at 2000MHz.
> 
> just test it; i don't think it would be a problem to change other straps, too, if u have any; reverse it. if u gain something, leave it. if nothing changed..well do what u want.


\

Yeah guess I'll try that. i'm out of town now, so will try it once i'm back on thursday.

On a side note, what does it mean for overclocking beyond 2000mhz? I mean if it was possible i'd like to try it. But It seems that with these timings, anything above 2000mhz is unstable.

I currently am on strix 480 stock bios (only 300mhz and 2000mhz)


----------



## bardacuda

What happens exactly when you try to run above 2000? It could just be that your memory doesn't like being clocked that high, but you might also have the same issue I did. If there's a significant difference in behaviour between 2000 memclk and 2001 memclk you might have to add in another strap too.

Basically you just pick one to overwrite, and move everything above it down one. In my case I had a 1425 MHz strap so I moved the 1500 strap to that position, then the 1625 strap to the old 1500's position, etc. etc. After that process you'll have two straps at 2000, and can change the second one into something higher, like 2250 or 2500.



Spoiler: Example pics



Original



Modified


----------



## Vento041

@baracuda (and everyone interested in memory OC)

So...


The memory will run only at speed that are described by the memory step table, on 480 you usually find 300 MHz and 2000 MHz, on 580 there is also 1000 MHz.
A memory step is data that describe frequency and voltages, a memory (timing) strap describe what timings you should use at given frequencies.... so yes... some straps are useless since they will never been considered anyway.
Yes you can add manually more step to your bios (i added the 1000 MHz step on my RX 480 bios, check my sign) but you must know what you are doing
There is a memory_step/core_clock table that select which step (memory frequency) to use at which GPU core clock.
When you OC your ram you change the last step available
Each strap is used to choose the ram timings until you exceed the ram frequency of that strap and the next one will be selected
Example: the 1750 strap is active from 1750 to 1999, at 2000 the 2000 strap will be selected

When you OC, the last strap is used as base to select the timings, and if errors are detected and the link between the core and your memory is considered unstable, memory retraining will be performed and eventually timings will be raised to stop errors from occurring.
That's why to high OC can be unstable (impossible to find new working timings automatically) or worse than lower OC (GPU do not crash but error correction kicks in too much with no stop, so your GPU spends more time correcting errors than sending actual data).


----------



## deffdsp

Hi!

I am trying to edit bios for my gpus so I never need to setup overclocking and undervolting for cards separately. So I have tried to edit bios for 2 of my cards
SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon™ RX 570 4GD5
SAPPHIRE PULSE ITX Radeon™ RX 570 4GD5

There's everything fine with overclocking. But I am failing to do undervolting correctly. Basically I can not undervolt core and memory voltage. It does not matter what voltage I am putting in bios editors I am always having high power consumption (110-130) and no change in VDDC. Power consumption gets better if I lower TDP and power limit - that gives some results, but still core settings does not give any results. But when undervolted in MSI AB it works perfectly like 90w in full load on Claymores dual miner eth+dcr 27mhs+300mhs

I am always modifying my original bios. Using only one type of bios editor on each try. I have tested all those bios editors listed here:
PolarisBiosEditor v1.5 Epsylon3
PolarisBiosEditor v1.4
SRBPolaris V3 by d0kt0r
PBE 1.5

Drivers on Windows does not make any change
I have made my own which are working fine on several rigs by this guide
http://1stminingrig.com/run-6-rx-570-rx-580-gpus-windows-10/
I have tested with 1.7.7.2 and 1.7.7.1 with atikmdag-patcher.

Of course I did DDU every time switching drivers, My Windows is up to date. And same problem is on completely different PC. Also I do power cycle GPU after flashing BIOS.

Flashing with atiflash 274 and 277

Also changed values for FAN does not seem to work for me but that's not my concern right now.

This is how my undervolted bios looks like in real situation.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1u6LMtF_uAVdG1kbzdmNFFYVzg/view?usp=sharing

And this is what i did on bios editor
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1u6LMtF_uAVZ3VGanlIVVRDUTg/view?usp=sharing

But that's only one of the variations I did. No matter what I put in bios file with which BIOS editor it is always possible to set in AB core -96 and it still will be stable, which means, no change on VDDC has been done. Also I hev set very low values in mem und core like 850 or so - still - no change, cards working stable, which I doubt they would with such low voltage.

Sometimes i get glicth that it is working finaly, GPUZ and AB shows voltage 900mv and power consumption is 85-90w but reflashing same bios or restarting pc does to give those results anymore.

Could you please point me where I could been mistaken? What did I miss? Or are those cards locked for voltage control?


----------



## bardacuda

@deffdsp

I have the nitro card and I did a similar voltage edit in the jaschaknack fork of PBE (maybe the same as what you call PBE 1.5? I dunno) but it works for me. The only difference I see though is that you also edited the frequencies of the higher DPM states as well as the voltages, but that shouldn't matter especially since you're not running higher than 1168 core clock anyway.



Spoiler: Screenshot







I noticed I can't set voltage to anything lower than 950 though and have it work....would probably have to go into editing VOI table with hex and recalculating table lengths, etc. That doesn't seem like it's be necessary though because less than that is unstable anyway. Maybe 925 is just being ignored because it's too low? What if you try 950 or 1000?

If you find out how to set the fan curve in BIOS though please tell me because I would love to know that also








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> ...
> 
> Example: the 1750 strap is active from 1750 to 1999, at 2000 the 2000 strap will be selected
> ...


Again, you may want to double check this statement. I'm quite sure the 1750 strap is active from 1626 - 1750, and the 2000 strap is active from 1751 - 2000 (assuming you don't have an 1875 strap in between). This (the way I've described) is how it works on Hawaii, and also for at least one of my 580 cards. It isn't too stable above 2000 so I've run it at 1980-1990, and it appears to be using the timings I've set in the 2000 strap, not the stock 1750 strap.


----------



## doktor83

no it's not like that, it's like vento wrote.


----------



## bardacuda

Ok perhaps I am mistaken. I will re-test when I get that particular card back in my main rig for further tuning.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> You need to extract BIOS'es with the Atiwinflash itself (save option), that way you always get the full 512kb bios.
> 
> GPU z only extracts the bits with stored data. Some polaris bioses have 256kb blank space and 256kb actually written, this is why you get that error on Polaris Bios editor.


Wait, how are you extracting the full bios via the save option from Atiwinflash? To date I had never run into the bios being smaller than 512 and now Im seeing it on every card I get my hands on. Had no problems with my 570, 480, and a 470. Now a new 580 and a new 470 are both giving me a hard time. Even opening one of them gives misread info no matter what profile for vram is selected in hte drop down. Ive been given two different 512bit bios from friends for the 580. Both are claiming they are less than 512bits. The one 512bit I got for the 470 wont flash do to subsystem id mismatch. With that I did nothing more than copy my 1500mhz timings to the other frequencies. Im just totally lost as to why every step gives me a problem when I had no problems before


----------



## Vento041

@DMatthewStewart

There are no real "512kb" bios, they are just 256kb bios + another 256kb of empty space.
The misread values can be caused by outdated PolarisBiosEditor version, since some of them have "hardcoded" values/offsets to read the bios, so if something is different the app trip and show you the wrong bios section.
The 1500MHz strap copy to higher strap is a lazy (not) solution on how mod memory timings read my post above and if you really have time read my R_Timings project.


----------



## agtprvctr

Has anyone run across cards that have 2 different memory manufacturers?? I recently acquired 6 new Dell AMD RX480 reference cards, but PBE 1.5 read the stock rom with strange numbers and dropdown menu says "2 Brands". SRBPolaris v3 warns unknown model when loading the rom and shows Samsung and Hynix. See screenshots below:

PBE 1.5:


SRBPolaris:





Stock ROM:
https://www.dropbox.com/s/6qnkb6dwzufv7gd/stock0.rom?dl=0


----------



## bardacuda

Yes, a lot of them do support 2 memory types. Try using the jaschaknack fork of PBE.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @DMatthewStewart
> 
> There are no real "512kb" bios, they are just 256kb bios + another 256kb of empty space.
> The misread values can be caused by outdated PolarisBiosEditor version, since some of them have "hardcoded" values/offsets to read the bios, so if something is different the app trip and show you the wrong bios section.
> The 1500MHz strap copy to higher strap is a lazy (not) solution on how mod memory timings read my post above and if you really have time read my R_Timings project.


Thank you sir. Turns out, for some reason unknown, ATI Win Flash was not letting me save the BIOS of any card. The "Save" button was just blank. And for some other unknown reason, it now comes up and is useable. So I've been able to extract the 512byte ROM. But youre right, the 256kb ones are no different. Theyre just 50% empty

And I agree that copying the straps is lazy sometimes. But for my application its strictly to run a mining rig. Works well for the other cards. Actually, for most it turns out the best results Ive seen yet. In a few instances other straps have produced a marginal gain over the copying of the 1500 straps but its not the norm. Matter of fact, the last vbios I modded myself was a touch faster on memory. It worked for about a week and began to fail. Went back to using my 1500 straps at 1750 and 2000 and its stable for my application. We're talking about zero 3d output, memory intensive calculations only

But I will take some time and read your R_Timings Project, and I thank you for that and your other suggestions.


----------



## Leons

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok perhaps I am mistaken. I will re-test when I get that particular card back in my main rig for further tuning.


Imho you are right


----------



## Vento041

@DMatthewStewart use the command line version of atiflash, and do not open any other app while using it


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Leons*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Ok perhaps I am mistaken. I will re-test when I get that particular card back in my main rig for further tuning.
> 
> 
> 
> Imho you are right
Click to expand...

I still haven't tested this so don't take what I said at face value. I'm still pretty sure it works the way I explained but I'm a little less sure now with doktor also chiming in. He and Vento both know their stuff, so basically just try it out for yourself. In the end it usually won't come into play unless you are straddling the 2000 MHz (or 1750 MHz, if I am right) border. Most people are running > 2000 MHz I imagine.

EDIT: Actually I am gonna test this right now. I am in the middle of testing experimental timings so why not. I will edit only the 2000 MHz strap, leaving the 1750 strap at stock, and flash. Then I will reboot and test at 1749 MHz, reboot again and test at 1751, reboot, 1999, reboot, 2001.

If I am right I should see a big increase at 1751 vs. 1749 and no difference at 2001 vs. 1999. If they are right then I should see a big increase at 2001 vs 1999, and no difference a decrease at 1751 vs. 1749 (due to using the looser 1750 strap at 1751 and the tighter 1625 strap at 1749). More to come...

EDIT2:

Results:


*1749: 20.5MH/s*



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*1751: 21.0MH/s* (Not as much increase as I thought, but my timings are geared for 2150, and it's not a decrease)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*1999: 25.6MH/s* (Clearly using the experimental timings here already. No way I would get this with stock timings.)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







*2001: 25.8MH/s* (It increased 0.2MH/s which I actually can't explain, except that I have noticed some variance between boot cycles before. This means the increase between 1749 and 1751 is also kind of meaningless though.)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







And I'll throw in my 2150 results too since I am testing it atm anyway.


*2150: 28.0MH/s* (Wish it were higher







)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







So anyway it may not be entirely definitive...but for me the results at 1999 are all I need to know that it is using the 2000 MHz strap. I already did stock testing and my hash rate was way lower, even with a higher core frequency and on an earlier epoch (hash rate goes down with each epoch...at least until AMD fix their drivers)

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/#post_26231584

TL;DR: Don't bother editing your 1750 strap (unless for some reason you are running your memory <= 1750). This way you have a better chance to avoid soft bricks.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @DMatthewStewart use the command line version of atiflash, and do not open any other app while using it


I know. I should. But I just get too lazy. Every once in a while I want a gui. Plus, I hardly remember Win commands. My brain is filled with other commands from better os's


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DMatthewStewart*
> 
> I know. I should. But I just get too lazy. Every once in a while I want a gui. Plus, I hardly remember Win commands. My brain is filled with other commands from better os's


write:
atiflash.exe -p 0 bios_to_write.rom

if you do some 4xx<->5xx conversion (or you triggered any ID mismatch error on purpose)
add "-f" at the end

save:
atiflash.exe -s 0 where_to_save.rom

info from running card:
atiflash.exe -ai 0

info from bios file:
atiflash.exe -biosfileinfo bios.rom


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I still haven't tested this so don't take what I said at face value. I'm still pretty sure it works the way I explained but I'm a little less sure now with doktor also chiming in. He and Vento both know their stuff, so basically just try it out for yourself. In the end it usually won't come into play unless you are straddling the 2000 MHz (or 1750 MHz, if I am right) border. Most people are running > 2000 MHz I imagine.
> 
> EDIT: Actually I am gonna test this right now. I am in the middle of testing experimental timings so why not. I will edit only the 2000 MHz strap, leaving the 1750 strap at stock, and flash. Then I will reboot and test at 1749 MHz, reboot again and test at 1751, reboot, 1999, reboot, 2001.
> 
> If I am right I should see a big increase at 1751 vs. 1749 and no difference at 2001 vs. 1999. If they are right then I should see a big increase at 2001 vs 1999, and no difference a decrease at 1751 vs. 1749 (due to using the looser 1750 strap at 1751 and the tighter 1625 strap at 1749). More to come...
> 
> EDIT2:
> 
> Results:
> 
> 
> *1749: 20.5MH/s*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1751: 21.0MH/s* (Not as much increase as I thought, but my timings are geared for 2150, and it's not a decrease)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *1999: 25.6MH/s* (Clearly using the experimental timings here already. No way I would get this with stock timings.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *2001: 25.8MH/s* (It increased 0.2MH/s which I actually can't explain, except that I have noticed some variance between boot cycles before. This means the increase between 1749 and 1751 is also kind of meaningless though.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'll throw in my 2150 results too since I am testing it atm anyway.
> 
> 
> *2150: 28.0MH/s* (Wish it were higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So anyway it may not be entirely definitive...but for me the results at 1999 are all I need to know that it is using the 2000 MHz strap. I already did stock testing and my hash rate was way lower, even with a higher core frequency and on an earlier epoch (hash rate goes down with each epoch...at least until AMD fix their drivers)
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/#post_26231584
> 
> TL;DR: Don't bother editing your 1750 strap (unless for some reason you are running your memory <= 1750). This way you have a better chance to avoid soft bricks.


Nice that you tested this, now if you have the time, do the same test for *1999* but return *stock 2000mhs* timings, leave everything else same.
Im curious what will happen, as i never tested this so thoroughly


----------



## bardacuda

Why not?

EDIT:

Result:


*1999 Stock Timings: 21.1MH/s* (Slightly less than my stock BIOS testing as expected which was done at 1366/2000 on Epoch 137)



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







EDIT2: Btw this testing was done on the MSI Armor 8GB card which I think I failed to mention. Oh btw @doktor83 I made an error and put >= 1750 instead of <= 1750 but I've fixed it. Can you fix it in your quote of my post too? The whole point of my testing was to clear up any confusion and that could just add more







Thanks!


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Why not?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Result:
> 
> 
> *1999 Stock Timings: 21.1MH/s* (Slightly less than my stock BIOS testing as expected which was done at 1366/2000 on Epoch 137)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT2: Btw this testing was done on the MSI Armor 8GB card which I think I failed to mention. Oh btw @doktor83 I made an error and put >= 1750 instead of <= 1750 but I've fixed it. Can you fix it in your quote of my post too? The whole point of my testing was to clear up any confusion and that could just add more


Edited post









This test looks interesting. I never tried -1MHZ to be honest, i tried -10Mhz (1990), on a sapphire nitro+ 470 samsung mem card, and then it wasn't using the 2000 strap, cause i got the extra boost only on >= 2000.
So that is why this is interesting.

@Vento041 , what are your thoughts about this?


----------



## Vento041

Probably I was worng xD


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Edited post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This test looks interesting. I never tried -1MHZ to be honest, i tried -10Mhz (1990), on a sapphire nitro+ 470 samsung mem card, and then it wasn't using the 2000 strap, cause i got the extra boost only on >= 2000.
> So that is why this is interesting.
> 
> @Vento041 , what are your thoughts about this?


That is interesting. Maybe the behaviour is different for different cards? You are sure that card didn't have a 2250 strap?


----------



## doktor83

Definitely no 2250 strap, that's a 470 cards, there were no 2250 straps back then


----------



## bardacuda

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## doktor83

Ok, i did the same test on a Sapphire RX470 Nitro+ OC, put a custom strap on 2000, everything else on stock.
Interesting results i got, i must say








GPU0 is the one i am testing.

*@1749MHZ : ~22.6 mh/s*



*@1751MHZ : ~24.3 mh/s*



*@1999MHZ : ~27.2 mh/s*



*@2001MHZ : ~27.4 mh/s*



So by looking at these results i think that 1749 was using the *1625* timings, then 1751 jumped on using *1750* timings because of the noticeable increase, but there is almost no difference between 1999-2001, so that tells there is really no jump from 1750 to 2000 timing.

@bardacuda you could be right, but then again , why there isn't a noticeable increase with your tests when going from 1749 to 1751 ?!


----------



## ASDIC

Hello i have a XFX RX470 4GB and i am intrested of modding the BIOS abit. I want to undervolt and overlock it from 1266/1750 to 1350/1850. Is it possible ? If yes anyone what voltage i must put in ?


----------



## DrathVader

Anyone knows offsets for VRM controller stuff in the BIOSes?
Ever since I flashed my RX480 Nitro to RX580 Pulse I've been getting wrong power readings (+10-20W). I reckon copying the VRM controller part from RX480 bios to RX580 should fix that.


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> Anyone knows offsets for VRM controller stuff in the BIOSes?
> Ever since I flashed my RX480 Nitro to RX580 Pulse I've been getting wrong power readings (+10-20W). I reckon copying the VRM controller part from RX480 bios to RX580 should fix that.


Change from bios to bios, use atombiosreader and copy the whole VoltageObjectInfo table, hope that the origin table is smaller or equal to the destination table if not you have to do some funny table resize stuff

@ASDIC

your question are related to OC only, this thread is about bios modding.... Also each card behave differently, use google and find some guides on OC your cards or more generally RX 470.


----------



## DrathVader

@Vento041
Thanks for the tip.
The tables were the same length so I just copied the RX480 one to 580 bios and fixed the checksum with PBE. My power readings are still off though.
I should have known it wouldn't be that simple







I'll try some other things and post here in case somebody else's OCD is also triggered by the power readings.


----------



## hellm

When you switch your original BIOS to a 580 (see my thread), you notice that your Power Draw readings are not exactly the same, either. Other than that, it is a very good idea to run your VRM as it was suppossed to, despite all readings.









and, apparently also real 580 cards have that GPU/MEM load not functioning problem. funny thing, all driver related.


----------



## DrathVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> When you switch your original BIOS to a 580 (see my thread), you notice that your Power Draw readings are not exactly the same, either.


Well, yeah, it's just that the readings with RX480 bios were pretty much spot on (checked with my clamp current meter), and 580 bios is allover the place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Other than that, it is a very good idea to run your VRM as it was suppossed to, despite all readings.


Part of the reason why I want accurate readings is to make sure I won't fry my MOSFETs


----------



## Vento041

@DrathVader what 480 do you have?


----------



## DrathVader

@Vento041
Sapphire Nitro (not Nitro+). PCB is literally identical to RX 580 Pulse, buildzoid did a video on it here.
It's just a 4-phase, so I don't want to push it too hard.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *doktor83*
> 
> Ok, i did the same test on a Sapphire RX470 Nitro+ OC, put a custom strap on 2000, everything else on stock.
> Interesting results i got, i must say
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GPU0 is the one i am testing.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *@1749MHZ : ~22.6 mh/s*
> 
> 
> 
> *@1751MHZ : ~24.3 mh/s*
> 
> 
> 
> *@1999MHZ : ~27.2 mh/s*
> 
> 
> 
> *@2001MHZ : ~27.4 mh/s*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So by looking at these results i think that *1749 was using the 1625 timings, then 1751 jumped on using 1750 timings because of the noticeable increase*, but there is almost no difference between 1999-2001, so that tells there is really no jump from 1750 to 2000 timing.
> 
> @bardacuda you could be right, but then again , why there isn't a noticeable increase with your tests when going from 1749 to 1751 ?!


The bold part doesn't make sense. The stock 1750 strap uses looser timings than stock 1625. If everything was stock and it's behaving normally, you should see a _decrease_ going from 1749 > 1751. You can test this by instead testing at 1624 and 1626. 1624 should actually be faster.

The reason I don't see much increase at 1751 is because my custom strap is not that great







I started with the stock 2000 strap, and only lowered things a little bit at a time. Anything I lowered that didn't give me a hash increase at 2150 MHz, but gave me more mem errors per hour, I left alone...so a lot of the timings are still pretty loose.

If you want to give me a good custom MJR strap I'll show you a good increase there














Actually I have one that is tighter and hashes pretty fast at around 2000 MHz...but is still slower than my custom strap at 2150 MHz, so I don't use it.


----------



## DrathVader

OK, I figured it out.
It seems like the driver is what messes with the power readings same way it messes with gpu/mem load. I edited my 580 bios to show up as a 480 and suddenly all the readings in GPU-Z are correct. What has AMD done with the 580 drivers compared to 480 to mess up readings is beyond me.
Normally I'd think it's some kind of performance/power draw optimization, but the 580->480 bios I'm on right now yields exactly the same scores in Firestrike and uses exactly the same amount of power (measured with a clamp meter) as just plain 580 bios did. Weird.

BTW, is anyone else getting mad cursor stuttering on 17.7.2 or is it just me? It's literally unusable.


----------



## hellm

no, you are not alone. for me, it only happens when i am using monitoring software (razer mouse). but others do have more problems.


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The bold part doesn't make sense. The stock 1750 strap uses looser timings than stock 1625. If everything was stock and it's behaving normally, you should see a _decrease_ going from 1749 > 1751. You can test this by instead testing at 1624 and 1626. 1624 should actually be faster.


Makes sense or not, but:

stock bios + custom 2000 strap = those results


----------



## bardacuda

That's because it uses your custom 2000 strap at 1751


----------



## THUMPer1

This may be a shot in the dark. But anyway to flash an MSI Gaming x 4GB to an 8GB? I know some old cards had 8GB of VRAM, but disabled, so a flash would fix it. I don't think any of the new cards have this, but thought I would ask. I'm just out of the loop.

I assume it really only does have 4GB not 8GB.

EDIT: ugh. looks like it was already answered. BALLS


----------



## nolive721

i have been away from my rig for vacation in the last 2 weeks and am coming back next week, is the bug with 3rd party OCing software now fixed on the latest drivers?

by the way, anybody on this thread looking at upgrading to VEGA from their Polaris cards? I confess, I am because I wanted to CF my red devil with a 480 or 580 but prices and availability are still silly in Japan


----------



## bardacuda

I think the latest beta of AB works, but I am skipping 17.7 and waiting for the one that fixes the memory paging issues.

I would kinda like to get Vega just so I have a card that I'm not tempted to mine with, because it sucks at it (for now, at least...until ppl figure out how to mod the BIOS/mem timings, etc.)


----------



## nolive721

thanks, hellm thought the AB beta was working a while back but it was not. not sure if there had been any progress since, will give it another try when I am back although I like TRIXX more


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> i have been away from my rig for vacation in the last 2 weeks and am coming back next week, is the bug with 3rd party OCing software now fixed on the latest drivers?
> 
> by the way, anybody on this thread looking at upgrading to VEGA from their Polaris cards? I confess, I am because I wanted to CF my red devil with a 480 or 580 but prices and availability are still silly in Japan


Depends on which bug you're talking about. OverdriveNTool sort of works, but I still can't get undervolts that are under 1000mV to stick after reboot.


----------



## nolive721

I lost all my OCing control via TRIXX after installing 17.7.2 being on my original 480bios or 580 modded one

only WATMAN was allowing me to change core and memory frequency/voltage but I hate the UI


----------



## hellm

this one should work now?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1635685/g3d-msi-afterburner-4-4-0-beta-15
Quote:


> -Added OverdriveN X2 overclocking API support for 17.7.2 AMD display drivers.
> - Unofficial overclocking API is currently broken in 17.7.2. drivers (applying the clocks with it makes GPU stuck in lowest P-state till reboot) so MSI Afterburner is forcibly disabling unofficial overclocking mode and always using official ADL overclocking codepath on 17.7.2 and newer drivers. However, unofficial overclocking mode can still be manually unlocked via configuration file on 17.7.2 and newer drivers if AMD decide to provide a fix for unofficial overclocking mode in the future.


----------



## nolive721

thanks Hellm, will try next week when I am back but it looks like AMD is taking some directions ala Apple if only their software allows us to OC our cards.

I am reading on one of VEGA threads that they have locked the BIOS of the 64 cards delivered to reviewers and I guess consumers, not a friendly move for enthusiastic GPU users if you ask me


----------



## hellm

they say it was due to "secure boot" restrictions or whatever.. well, but who cares? AMD certainly not, if some enthusiasts rather buy a Geforce now, cause it wouldn't matter now anyway, the miners will buy it. i don't know, it is a major downside and a sudden end to my young modding carreer. no..







but still..very, very, dissapointing


----------



## AlphaC

http://www.legitreviews.com/amds-new-mining-block-chain-optimized-driver-tested_197095

https://hothardware.com/news/amd-radeon-rx-vega-mining-block-chain-ethereum

Guess a RX 570 or RX 580 won't be purchasable for a while :S


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.legitreviews.com/amds-new-mining-block-chain-optimized-driver-tested_197095
> 
> https://hothardware.com/news/amd-radeon-rx-vega-mining-block-chain-ethereum
> 
> Guess a RX 570 or RX 580 won't be purchasable for a while :S


Well that was a fun adventure! Just tried the drivers but the BIOS signature check patch doesn't seem to work. GPU-Z will show 0 MHz for both core and mem and most sensors don't work....if it detects the card at all. I've seen some ppl report that they've still gotten cards with modded BIOS to work and used the latest afterburner beta to undervolt, etc. but I never tried it...just reverted to 17.4









Anyone gotten the drivers to work on modded cards?


----------



## doktor83

yes, on win10.
sensors in gpu-z work normally (they should)


----------



## bardacuda

Hmm maybe I'll try again.

EDIT: Nope. Both Claymore 9.8 and Ethminer 0.11.0 just insta-crash. I guess most of the sensors do work, but some of them are wrong, and it's different between GPU-Z, HWiNFO, and AB. My problems must be Win7-related.


----------



## erase

I'm using a RX 560 4GB with modified vBIOS have to apply ati driver patcher afterwards, also cannot boot UEFI mode and have to switch to legacy on the motherboard.

Is there any way to have a modded vBIOS and retain full UEFI mode and without the need to patch drivers afterwards?

Or do I have to go back to bone stock vBIOS to get all the normal stuff back?


----------



## hellm

U can use version 1.63.xx.xx found in my thread (signature, post#3), it works with modded roms. It is universal, so every pre-Vega Radeon can use it.

Only thing u have to change is the device id in the header. It has 67DF for 470/480/570/580; 560 would be 67FF; so you have to change the byte at offset 22 to FF.

..and you have to disable secure boot.

update:
there was a problem with 1.63.xx.xx ..had to fix the header.. big sorry if u had problems.
working now.


----------



## acemi85

Hi everbody;

I have interesting problem. I bought used Asus rog strix rx 480 8gb. it has been crashed when make mining, benchmark test etc. I flashed orginal rom and a lot of custom rom with atiwinflash but problem not solved. I changed Wattman settings you can see as follow, the problem has been solved and mining, benchmark test work great.




I see sensors on GPU-Z it is stable.



I need new custom bios like Wattman settings. I use PolarisBiosEdiot and I modify settings but black screen or crash problem still continue when not use wattman. I dont want to use wattman setting. I would use own bios setting cause of mining on Linux

I think problem cause by "Gpu only Power Draw" or Memory Controller Load.. Stable picture"GPU only Power Draw" value is 72 W and Memory Load %87 but custom bios power value is 78, memory %99 as below



How can I modify custom rom for Asus Rx 480 like Wattman settings? My bioıs file as below. Could you please modify my bios rom like wattman?

rx480.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*Anyone know how to flash the RX 550? ATIWinFlash274 is like Cannot Find ATI Discreet Video Card...*


----------



## hellm

try 2.77
my thread, preliminary view.. or somewhere here in this thread..


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> try 2.77
> my thread, preliminary view.. or somewhere here in this thread..


Thanks. Any word On RX 550 LP 2GB to RX 560 unlock? 16 ROP : 64 TMU : 1024 Shader?


----------



## neoba

Hello guys, im new in this forum and im trying to mod my GPU's for mining. i mean modifying BIOS. so far i was able to do many things and got stable hash and power, but there is still lot to do. im not satisfied only with copy paste timings.

i have these GPU's:

gigabyte rx 580 gaming 8GB with Hynix memory H5GC8H24MJ

took 1750 timings and pasted into 2000 & 2250
1200/2200 and getting 31MHs in claymore - no mem errors in hwinfo

gigabyte rx 570 aorus 4GB with Hynix memory H5GC4H24AJ

took 1500 timings and pasted into 1625,1750,2000
1200/2000 and getting 28,2MHs in claymore - 1-5 errors per day

what i want to achieve is get the best timings and stable memory frequency, so if someone will be that kind and will guide me somehow where to start? maybe where to find Hynix factory timings for that above memory, what is the important value in timings or where/how to find maximum value for each frequency (2000-2200?), what is the maximum frequency for my Hinzx memory? any advice is much appreciated. i was searching this tread for results, on first page there is i assume timings for samsung memory only and all is about rx 470/480. and in search got 1000+ results...anyway thank you for your time.


----------



## Vento041

@neoba

You can follow basically every general memory OC guie, really summed up:


Raise your IMC voltage until best point in your opinion or max safe voltage (I keep it at 1100 mV, safe should be 1150).
Raise your frequency until (Choose one) you reach you max :
... with no EDC errors at ALL
... with some EDC errors only when memory frequency change but no errors when frequency is fixed
... very few constant errors (EDC error explanation on the end of this post)

Found you voltage and frequency, lower your timings by copying strap until you invalid the choice done before
Found the strap to use as base, download my program R_Timings and begin to mess with every single timing until you invalid the choice done before

*EDC* errors are they bad?

No necessarily, it means and *E*rror happen inside your board, it has been *D*etected and *C*orrected (from these actions *E*rror *D*etection and *C*orrection). If you see errors it means that you card EDC circuit is working at least... sure 0 error is perfect, but some error is always better than undetected (and uncorrected) errors (that could lead to a crash).

Errors could occurs

when your GPU start to work (frequency change)
when the frequency is too high
when the memory voltage is too low (this might be unchangeable in Polaris card am I right? Confirmation needed...)
when the IMC (memory controller) voltage is too low
randomly (unlikely but can occurs)
when the timings are too tight
current spikes
voltage is not clean enough (can be partially avoided with VRM oc, bios mods needed or third party software like VRMTool, PCB dependent)
....

Anyway, we are talking about errors in the communication between your IMC and your memory chips, the causes could be multiples but the solution is always the same, data resend: what has been corrupted must be resent again and again until it arrives intact.

*To many errors are the reason why apparently high "stable" memory OC could perform worse that lower memory OC*, the GPU isn't crashing but the errors could be so frequent that you card is waiting more time correcting errors than sending actual data.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> what is the maximum frequency for my Hinzx memory? any advice is much appreciated. i was searching this tread for results, on first page there is i assume timings for samsung memory only and all is about rx 470/480. and in search got 1000+ results...anyway thank you for your time.


There is no way we could tell you what the max frequency your Vram will run at because all Silicon is different. You have to test that yourself and find it on your own.

Also rx500 is just overclocked rx400 series for the most part, alot of the same advice and such still applies as they're the same GPU


----------



## neoba

@Vento041

- well i would like to under volt my gpu's for mining, but i assume you recommend me to use that high voltage due to stability with overclocking? after i find my core/mem/timings then undervolting will be in place, am i right?
-what is IMC?
-part with timings is most challenging for my, need to read guide on first page thoroughly
-will wait for your EDC part







are you talking about error which hwinfo64 shows as GPU memory errors?
-is better more oc memory/slower(higher?) straps/timings or lower memory OC but more aggressive timings/straps?

@Echoa

i understand each gpu is a bit different, so i thought something like vendor maximum not what i am able to achieve with my piece of silicon







thats why i was asking if there are somewhere around Hynix specification for my type of memory above.

i thank you both of you, will play with my gigabyte rx 580 XTR 8GB a bit


----------



## Vento041

@neoba

if you use it to mine, simply undervolt it instead of overvolting it, and follow the guide.

IMC: integrated memory controller


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> @Echoa
> 
> i understand each gpu is a bit different, so i thought something like vendor maximum not what i am able to achieve with my piece of silicon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why i was asking if there are somewhere around Hynix specification for my type of memory above.


The ones on your GPU are only guaranteed for what they run at, that's their rated speed. What the chip will run at overclocked is anyone's guess. What the max speed a vendor offers for GDDR5 doesn't really matter.


----------



## chris89

new drivers & gpuz not working well


----------



## Vento041

@chris89 download 17.7.1


----------



## bercraft

with the new Crimson ReLive Edition 17.7.2 they blocked the modded bios i tried with atikmdag-patcher-bios but i didn't works i've a msi rx480 8gb converted to a msi rx580 8gb fully functioning
i'm asking for a solution like modded drivers thank you for your attention


----------



## hellm

If you converted your Bios to 580, 17.7.2 will not check for signature. There is something else with your BIOS, the driver doesn't accept.


----------



## bercraft

Thank you for your answer i though they were the drivers because in gpu-z i see unknow on pixel fillrate, texture fillrate, bandwitch.
If the problem isn't related to drivers what could be causing it?
Thank you for your attention


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bercraft*
> 
> Thank you for your answer i though they were the drivers because in gpu-z i see unknow on pixel fillrate, texture fillrate, bandwitch.
> If the problem isn't related to drivers what could be causing it?
> Thank you for your attention


How did you converted your card to 580?


----------



## bercraft

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> How did you converted your card to 580?


I flashed a msi rx580 gaming bios


----------



## bercraft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bercraft*
> 
> false
> I flashed a msi rx580 gaming bios


The problem was solved installing crimson driver 17.7.1


----------



## Vento041

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bercraft*
> 
> false
> I flashed a msi rx580 gaming bios


Not really a good idea, check hellm's conversions


----------



## EdwinWhite

Hi everyone
I tried to add voltage offset to my 580 nitro+ 4gb hynix bios, but seems it doesn't work. Can someone point me to the right direction?

First i took my original bios:

elesmere5804gbhynixmo.zip 110k .zip file


Used ATOMBIOSREADER, came up with this:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


Command Tables:
  0000:   ad86  Len 008e  (ASIC_Init)
  0001:   ae14  Len 0057  (GetDisplaySurfaceSize)
  0002:   ae6c  Len 00b7  (ASIC_RegistersInit)
  0003:   cca4  Len 009e  (VRAM_BlockVenderDetection)
  0004:   d77c  Len 0267  (SetClocksRatio/DIGxEncoderControl)
  0005:   af24  Len 0113  (MemoryControllerInit)
  0006:   -               (EnableCRTCMemReq)
  0007:   cd42  Len 001a  (MemoryParamAdjust)
  0008:   -               (DVOEncoderControl)
  0009:   b038  Len 00ff  (GPIOPinControl)
  000a:   b138  Len 01ac  (SetEngineClock)
  000b:   b2e4  Len 0122  (SetMemoryClock)
  000c:   b406  Len 04cb  (SetPixelClock)
  000d:   b8d2  Len 0187  (DynamicClockGating)
  000e:   ba5a  Len 0007  (ResetMemoryDLL)
  000f:   ba62  Len 008a  (ResetMemoryDevice)
  0010:   d4f2  Len 0031  (MemoryPLLInit)
  0011:   d524  Len 0010  (AdjustDisplayPll)
  0012:   bf92  Len 0111  (AdjustMemoryController)
  0013:   c0a4  Len 0021  (EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt)
  0014:   c0c6  Len 008e  (ASIC_StaticPwrMgtStatusChange/SetUniphyInstance)
  0015:   -               (DAC_LoadDetection)
  0016:   -               (LVTMAEncoderControl)
  0017:   -               (LCD1OutputControl)
  0018:   -               (DAC1EncoderControl)
  0019:   -               (DAC2EncoderControl)
  001a:   -               (DVOOutputControl)
  001b:   c154  Len 02bf  (CV1OutputControl)
  001c:   -               (GetConditionalGoldenSetting/SetCRTC_DPM_State)
  001d:   -               (TVEncoderControl)
  001e:   e134  Len 009f  (TMDSAEncoderControl)
  001f:   e1d4  Len 0189  (LVDSEncoderControl)
  0020:   -               (TV1OutputControl)
  0021:   c414  Len 0078  (EnableScaler)
  0022:   c48c  Len 0074  (BlankCRTC)
  0023:   c500  Len 003e  (EnableCRTC)
  0024:   -               (GetPixelClock)
  0025:   c53e  Len 002c  (EnableVGA_Render)
  0026:   c56a  Len 0022  (EnableVGA_Access/GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio)
  0027:   -               (SetCRTC_Timing)
  0028:   c58c  Len 0019  (SetCRTC_OverScan)
  0029:   c5a6  Len 0080  (SetCRTC_Replication)
  002a:   c626  Len 00c6  (SelectCRTC_Source)
  002b:   c6ec  Len 01af  (EnableGraphSurfaces)
  002c:   c89c  Len 0049  (UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters)
  002d:   c8e6  Len 0095  (LUT_AutoFill)
  002e:   e756  Len 02f9  (EnableHW_IconCursor)
  002f:   c97c  Len 003d  (GetMemoryClock)
  0030:   c9ba  Len 00d8  (GetEngineClock)
  0031:   ca92  Len 0153  (SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming)
  0032:   -               (ExternalEncoderControl)
  0033:   e444  Len 01d1  (LVTMAOutputControl)
  0034:   cbe6  Len 00be  (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap)
  0035:   e688  Len 00ce  (MemoryCleanUp)
  0036:   cd5c  Len 0231  (ReadEDIDFromHWAssistedI2C/ProcessI2cChannelTransaction)
  0037:   e35e  Len 00e5  (WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C)
  0038:   cf8e  Len 005f  (ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus/HPDInterruptService)
  0039:   cfee  Len 000a  (SpeedFanControl)
  003a:   cff8  Len 000a  (PowerConnectorDetection)
  003b:   d002  Len 003c  (MC_Synchronization)
  003c:   d03e  Len 01af  (ComputeMemoryEnginePLL)
  003d:   d1ee  Len 0007  (MemoryRefreshConversion)
  003e:   d9e4  Len 0029  (VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock)
  003f:   d1f6  Len 0170  (DynamicMemorySettings)
  0040:   d366  Len 0100  (MemoryTraining)
  0041:   d466  Len 008c  (EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL)
  0042:   -               (TMDSAOutputControl)
  0043:   d534  Len 01c3  (SetVoltage)
  0044:   -               (DAC1OutputControl)
  0045:   e616  Len 0071  (DAC2OutputControl)
  0046:   -               (SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus)
  0047:   baec  Len 0454  (ClockSource)
  0048:   bf40  Len 0052  (MemoryDeviceInit)
  0049:   -               (EnableYUV)
  004a:   -               (DIG1EncoderControl)
  004b:   -               (DIG2EncoderControl)
  004c:   da0e  Len 0146  (DIG1TransmitterControl/UNIPHYTransmitterControl)
  004d:   db54  Len 0338  (DIG2TransmitterControl/LVTMATransmitterControl)
  004e:   de8c  Len 024c  (ProcessAuxChannelTransaction)
  004f:   e0d8  Len 005c  (DPEncoderService)

Data Tables:
  0000:   -                          (UtilityPipeLine)
  0001:   -                          (MultimediaCapabilityInfo)
  0002:   -                          (MultimediaConfigInfo)
  0003:   9854  Len 00e4  Rev 01:02  (StandardVESA_Timing)
  0004:   9938  Len 006c  Rev 02:02  (FirmwareInfo)
  0005:   99a4  Len 0034  Rev 02:01  (DAC_Info)
  0006:   99d8  Len 004e  Rev 01:03  (LVDS_Info)
  0007:   -                          (TMDS_Info)
  0008:   acf8  Len 0038  Rev 02:01  (AnalogTV_Info)
  0009:   -                          (SupportedDevicesInfo)
  000a:   9a26  Len 00dc  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_I2C_Info)
  000b:   9b02  Len 000c  Rev 01:05  (VRAM_UsageByFirmware)
  000c:   9b0e  Len 0020  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_Pin_LUT)
  000d:   9b2e  Len 0074  Rev 01:01  (VESA_ToInternalModeLUT)
  000e:   9ba2  Len 0018  Rev 02:03  (ComponentVideoInfo)
  000f:   9bba  Len 0341  Rev 07:01  (PowerPlayInfo)
  0010:   -                          (CompassionateData)
  0011:   ace0  Len 0018  Rev 02:01  (SaveRestoreInfo/DispDevicePriorityInfo)
  0012:   -                          (PPLL_SS_Info/SS_Info)
  0013:   9efc  Len 0005  Rev 01:01  (OemInfo)
  0014:   -                          (XTMDS_Info)
  0015:   -                          (MclkSS_Info)
  0016:   9f02  Len 015e  Rev 01:03  (Object_Info/Object_Header)
  0017:   a334  Len 007d  Rev 01:01  (IndirectIOAccess)
  0018:   a060  Len 02d4  Rev 02:01  (MC_InitParameter/AdjustARB_SEQ)
  0019:   -                          (ASIC_VDDC_Info)
  001a:   ac54  Len 0028  Rev 03:01  (ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info)
  001b:   ac7c  Len 0064  Rev 02:03  (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
  001c:   a3b2  Len 0753  Rev 02:02  (VRAM_Info)
  001d:   -                          (MemoryTrainingInfo/ASIC_MVDDQ_Info)
  001e:   -                          (IntegratedSystemInfo)
  001f:   ab06  Len 010c  Rev 03:06  (ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info)
  0020:   ac12  Len 0042  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
  0021:   -                          (PowerSourceInfo)





So i opened HxD, went to the VoltageObjectInfo, found terminate bytes and noticed there are a few o 00 byte in front.



I checked pionter to I2C programming and it was 0E, so i put 8D 00 E8 00 instead of 00 00 00 00, this way pointer would piont to E8 (i need 150 mV offset)



It looked good to me, so i saved it and ran PBE to fix CRC.

Result:

elesmere5804gbhynixmo_test5_-150mV_crc.zip 110k .zip file


Next i checked it with SRBPolaris to find out if offset is visible, it was:


Next i opened PBE and changed core clocks to constant value of 1111, pointers to evv table to 1000 mV and mem clocks to 2050.

elesmere5804gbhynixmo_test5_-150mV_crc_final.zip 110k .zip file


I flashed my cards, made cold restart, installed Crimson ReLive Edition Beta for Blockchain Compute and restarted again.
Unfortunately offset doesn't work, core voltage is around 1000 mV when idle and 975 mV during workload.









Help?


----------



## bardacuda

First you need to determine which controller you have by dumping the PMBUS. The 8D register might not exist, or might do something unintended, if it's not an IR controller. Also you need to update the size of the table and the size of the voltage object, delete some bytes somewhere else in the ROM to fix the total size, and recalculate all the table offsets and lengths. EDIT: Err I guess that last part doesn't apply in your case. Just noticed you had bytes you were able to overwrite rather than needing to do an insert.

@gupsterg did a great example video of how to do all this here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/#post_25860237

Another informative post that might be helpful thanks to @wolf9466:

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/comment/75007/#Comment_75007

EDIT: Also I have read that some Sapphire cards lie with their regulator ID so you may have to do more steps to determine which one you really have and fix that too.

This thread has some good info as well:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers


----------



## DrathVader

Anyone here with Elpida memory getting over 2GHz? Mind posting your timings? I can't get my card to get over ~1850MHz without errors (4GB card, so 1750MHz stock). Not sure if that's my timings, memory chips or even the memory controller.


----------



## bardacuda

Is that with stock timings? If not, try looser timings and see if it will clock faster. Mine won't go higher than 2GHz either though but is fine at 2GHz or slightly less. Best to find your max clocks though before tightening things up too much.


----------



## DrathVader

That's with tightened timings. With stock I get 1900MHz, I could maybe squeeze extra 10-20MHz if I made them extremely loose, but there's no point since I get way higher bandwidth with tight timings and 1840MHz clock than stock with 1900MHz clock.
Still seems kind of low since I saw 4GB 470s and 480s with Elpida running way over 2GHz.


----------



## bardacuda

On my Elpida card I tried the strap posted here (which is itself a variation of the stock 1500 strap) and tweaked it slightly (did not improve much yet but I have more tweaking to do...I think I basically just lowered ACTRD to 20 and lowered RAS2RAS & tRFC a bit).

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1758267.msg18035057#msg18035057

It works at 2000 MHz for me which is the highest it will go even with stock timings. Not sure if it would be stable in gaming though if that's what you're doing. If not you could try raising TRCDRA back up to 22 from 8 and see if it helps stability...or just try the 1625 strap.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know why if I set the max clock voltage to say 875mv... why it still runs at 1.075v? default is 1.050v... trying to undervolt a bit to keep temps down...

it runs at this voltage seems like no matter what.


----------



## EdwinWhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> First you need to determine which controller you have by dumping the PMBUS. The 8D register might not exist, or might do something unintended, if it's not an IR controller. Also you need to update the size of the table and the size of the voltage object, delete some bytes somewhere else in the ROM to fix the total size, and recalculate all the table offsets and lengths. EDIT: Err I guess that last part doesn't apply in your case. Just noticed you had bytes you were able to overwrite rather than needing to do an insert.
> 
> @gupsterg did a great example video of how to do all this here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/#post_25860237
> 
> Another informative post that might be helpful thanks to @wolf9466:
> 
> https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/comment/75007/#Comment_75007
> 
> EDIT: Also I have read that some Sapphire cards lie with their regulator ID so you may have to do more steps to determine which one you really have and fix that too.
> 
> This thread has some good info as well:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1605757/vrmtool-a-simple-tool-to-read-and-write-to-i2c-vrm-controllers


Thanks! you were right, it isn't IR controller.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


------[ Versions ]------

Program Version : AIDA64 Extreme v5.92.4300
BenchDLL Version: 4.3.759-x64
Windows Version : Microsoft Windows 10 Pro 10.0.15063.0 (64-bit)

------[ Video Adapters ]------

Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]
Sapphire Nitro+ RX 580 [1002-67DF / 1DA2-E366]

------[ Video Driver ]------

aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64
aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx64||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc64||8.18.10.0196|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||aticfx32||8.17.10.1561|||amdxc32||8.18.10.0196|||atiumd64|||atidxx64|||atidxx64|||atiumdag|||atidxx32|||atidxx32|||atiumdva|||atiumd6a|||atitmm64

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B03-D3A ]------

  0000  41 C7 F2 FC 90 00 00 00 9C 50 86 00 00 00 00 00  A........P......
  0010  C5 76 51 4B 63 00 00 00 31 81 49 A2 D2 16 41 4A  .vQKc...1.I...AJ
  0020  00 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0030  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0040  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0050  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0060  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0070  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0080  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0090  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00A0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00B0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00C0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00D0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00E0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00F0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B03-D3A ]------

  0000  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0010  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0020  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0030  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0040  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0050  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0060  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0070  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0080  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0090  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00A0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00B0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00C0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00D0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00E0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00F0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D20 ]------

  0000  FF 80 17 7F FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ...............
  0010  00 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF B0 FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0020  22 00 FF FF 00 18 A8 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  "...............
  0030  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 01 00 FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  0040  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 64 FF FF FF FF 55  ..........d....U
  0050  FF 46 00 64 FF 10 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  .F.d............
  0060  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 2C FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ........,.......
  0070  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 00 00 FF FF  ................
  0080  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF EF FF FF 69 00 00 FF FF  ...........i....
  0090  FF FF FF FF FF FF 92 FF FF 1A 22 03 FF FF FF FF  ..........".....
  00A0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00B0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00C0  FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00D0  00 01 00 03 CA 02 00 FF FF FF 01 FF FF FF FF FF  ................
  00E0  FF 00 00 02 03 03 00 69 FF FF FF FF FF FF FF FF  .......i........
  00F0  FF FF FF 68 FF FF FF 19 BC 9C FF 03 FF 07 FF FF  ...h............

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B06-D20 ]------

  0000  FFFF 3780 6617 FF7F FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0010  7700 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 54B0 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0020  7822 0000 FFFF FFFF 0000 0018 00A8 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0030  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0001 0000 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0040  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0064 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 0055 
  0050  FFFF 0046 0000 0064 FFFF 0010 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0060  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 012C FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  0070  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF E300 0000 3500 5E00 4800 2300 FFFF FFFF 
  0080  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF D2EF FFFF FFFF 0169 A200 0000 FFFF FFFF 
  0090  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 9B96 FFFF FFFF 001A 1022 9903 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00A0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00B0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00C0  FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00D0  FA00 9601 2C00 4E03 B9CA 3402 8700 FFFF FFFF FFFF 7A01 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00E0  FFFF 7000 CD00 A802 B903 D203 6600 0069 FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF FFFF 
  00F0  FFFF FFFF FFFF 1B68 FFFF FFFF FFFF E019 F5BC F29C FFFF 5C03 FFFF 3D07 FFFF FFFF

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B07-D55 ]------

  0000  01 00 FF FF FF FF FF 99 FF CC 00 FF FF FF FF 00  ................
  0010  FF FA FA FA FA FF FF FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FF  ................
  0020  FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FF FA FA FA  ................
  0030  FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FF  ................
  0040  FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF  ................
  0050  FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FA FA  ................
  0060  FA FF FA FA FA FF FA FF FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF  ................
  0070  FF FA FF FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA  ................
  0080  FA FA FA FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FA  ................
  0090  FA FF FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FA FA FF FA FF FA  ................
  00A0  FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FF FF FA FF FA FA FA FA  ................
  00B0  FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FA FA FA FF  ................
  00C0  FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF FF FA FF FA FA FA  ................
  00D0  FA FF FA FF FA FF FF FA FF FA FA FA FF FA FA FA  ................
  00E0  FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FA FF FA  ................
  00F0  FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FA FA FA FF FA FF FA FF FF  ................

------[ ATI I2C Device GPU #1 / B07-D55 ]------

  0000  0001 0000 5500 5555 FF55 55FF 9955 FF99 CCFF 00CC 5500 FF55 55FF 5555 0055 FA00 
  0010  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0020  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0030  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0040  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0050  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FFFF 
  0060  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0070  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  0080  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FFFF FAFA FAFA 
  0090  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00A0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00B0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00C0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00D0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00E0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA 
  00F0  FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA FAFA

------[ Chips Found ]------

GPU1-B03-D3A: ***** Unknown Device *****
GPU1-B06-D20: ON NCP81022
GPU1-B07-D55: ***** Unknown Device *****

Total   :  433.0 sec
GPU1-B00:    5.0 sec
GPU1-B01:   37.1 sec
GPU1-B02:    4.9 sec
GPU1-B03:   21.8 sec
GPU1-B04:    5.0 sec
GPU1-B05:   37.1 sec
GPU1-B06:    5.3 sec
GPU1-B07:    5.6 sec
GPU2-B00:    5.0 sec
GPU2-B01:   37.1 sec
GPU2-B02:    4.9 sec
GPU2-B03:   37.1 sec
GPU2-B04:    4.9 sec
GPU2-B05:   37.1 sec
GPU2-B06:    5.0 sec
GPU2-B07:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B00:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B01:    4.9 sec
GPU3-B02:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B03:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B04:    4.9 sec
GPU3-B05:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B06:    5.0 sec
GPU3-B07:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B00:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B01:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B02:    4.9 sec
GPU4-B03:    4.9 sec
GPU4-B04:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B05:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B06:    5.0 sec
GPU4-B07:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B00:    4.9 sec
GPU5-B01:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B02:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B03:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B04:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B05:    5.0 sec
GPU5-B06:    4.9 sec
GPU5-B07:    4.9 sec
GPU6-B00:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B01:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B02:    4.9 sec
GPU6-B03:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B04:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B05:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B06:    5.0 sec
GPU6-B07:    5.0 sec





It's NCP81022

It will be more complicated than i initially thought.
I will check method described by Wolf0, then i will report back if i achieve anything


----------



## hellm

or you can edit Vcore in the ASIC_Profiling table. check my thread, post#3. 25mV steps only, assuming that you want -50mV you would be fine that way. 1 minute.









did anyone noticed the nice performance increase with the last few drivers?

[email protected] 3.1 timings


----------



## EdwinWhite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> or you can edit Vcore in the ASIC_Profiling table. check my thread, post#3. 25mV steps only, assuming that you want -50mV you would be fine that way. 1 minute.


Interesting, is it possible to force core voltage to go under 1000mV using that way? 850mV for example?


----------



## hellm

oh god, a miner again









you might be able to do this, but u also have to lower the pointer for IMC voltage. post#1, page 2, my thread


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EdwinWhite*
> 
> Interesting, is it possible to force core voltage to go under 1000mV using that way? 850mV for example?


So do we have to add a Vddc offset to get it under 1000mv? My rx 550 even know is set in bios 1050mv by stock is 1063-1075mv... too hot

needs like 900mv would be wild and to hold solid...


----------



## hellm

i explained it already, i think somewhere in my thread..

the problem is, Vcore can't be lower than IMC; the lowest setting for the pointer is somewhat i don't remember now, but i believe i also explained where it points to, if you even want to go below the minimum. every step gives +/-50mV, and 0-7 is Vcore, i believe, so maybe 08? 950mV is 0B.. so should be possible..


----------



## chris89

Is it the driver you think? im gonna try the latest whql 17.4.3 whql.. idk if it has rx 550 support but supports 570 & 580

7
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%207%20-%2064&rev=17.4.3
10
http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/previous/detail?os=Windows%2010%20-%2064&rev=17.4.3

We can see 0.794v idle rather than 0.700v & thats stock... it doesnt abide by specifiied voltage at all...


----------



## chris89

17.4.4 WHQL runs 1050mv like set in the bios unlike the latest... I'm running 17.4.4 whql

Just see here.. set 1000mhz and it volted in via 6528x values/ 65288 = 844mv core & 44C load ...

before from idle 40c to load would insantly hop 35C in 1 sec .. now it's 1C per every 5 seconds.

**So my guess is it's incremental increases.... find the highest clock that yields an acceptable voltage... maybe 100mhz above 1000mhz is 100mv extra?


----------



## bardacuda

I think I posted this before, but for all my cards I was able get them to 950mV just with DPM state edits in PBE. If I put anything lower, like 925 or 900, they will just default to their stock DPM 7 voltage, which is like 1150. So try 950 and see if it works.

Another thing I noticed though is if you clock higher than the DPM 7 state clocks, it will also use 1150mV...even if DPM 7 state voltage is set to 950. So make sure you set DPM 7 clock higher than your target clock.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> oh god, a miner again


....I'll just let myself out


----------



## chris89

Right on .. i tried everything but if the core was set up it would always use 1063mv... so by setting core down a bit below stock it was throttle free like 44c core...

So i guess something like 1133mhz to 1188mhz is probably max or so.. plus i use 88w tdp/ max/ tdc amps for fps over the stock 38 watts, it helps yield some more frames.

MSI Radeon RX 550 2GB LP

https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137148


----------



## 720k

Not sure if this has been mentioned before but, I would like to mention, it appears you can use the PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable dword to increase the Dpm voltages for both the memory controller and core voltages beyond the vbios limit,

was able to increase the max voltage available in wattman from 1100 to 1150 on the memcontroller and the core voltage from 1150mv to 1200mv, though setting the core voltage was buggy (if you try to change the 1200mv to anything else, it would drop down to 1150 again)

this was done on an rx 560 ,haven't checked with a multimetter, but im pretty sure that it did indeed increase the max voltage since i was able to hit 1450mhz where as before it would instacrash past 1430~ at 1150mv, though it wasn't sustainable since 1200mv resulted in thermal runaway after a few minutes with the meager cooler and peak core power usage of 94watts in gpu-z.

This i'd imagine its useful for people who do not want to do a proper flash to undervolt/overvolt without wattman resetting everthing, and for people with cards that do not have voltage controller support in thirdparty utilities

the Dpm voltage states are pretty easy to find , though it is a bit weird, there are 2 sets of dpm voltage states in my case, but only the first one actually effects wattman ,

you will find them in a sequence of increasing value from dpm 0- 7

dpm 7 can be found as 08,ff which is then flipped to ff08 and converted to dec = 65288, which is the default you would find in the vbios, dpm 0-6 can be found the same way.
in my case i changed it to b0,04

the memory controller voltage is more transparent, in my case the vbios limit was 1100, which i found as 4c,04 and appears just before the first dpm table, there are multiple voltage states for the memory controller which also appear from low -high , not sure which one wattman defaults to but changing the last one allows you to set it higher than the stock limit.

Im not sure if there are limits to what the amd driver will accept, though i'd imagine its useful for people who do not want to do a proper flash to undervolt without wattman resetting everything,testing a voltage without a vbios mod/driver patch, and for people with cards that do not have voltage controller support in thirdparty utilities.

Just thought i'd share what I had found since i haven't seen anything mentioned about it.


----------



## hellm

ist is just a override, so you have to apply the voltages, but you can not change them, max setting in wattman isn't changed. but if you hit reset, it will always read the voltage from SoftPoerPlay, and it will be permanent if you press apply.

and it is better to change the pointer, not the value in the VDDC lookup table.

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _PolarisMemClkDepRecord
{
        uint8_t VDDC;
        uint16_t VDDCI;
        int16_t VDDCGFXOffset;
        uint16_t MVDD;
        uint32_t MemClk;
        uint16_t Reserved;
}

that first uint8 points to the VDDC lookup table, (0-F, with alll that 0x FF);


----------



## 720k

thanks for the info, please forgive my relative ignorance, This type of thing isn't my forte.


----------



## deffdsp

You are sometimes mentioning that systems should do cold boot after flashing card. What exactly to do this? Power off cpu - hold power button 10s will do the stuff?


----------



## nolive721

call to Ryzen CPU owners

I have just started a new build over the week-end transferring my Red devil in there.coming from Intel G3258/Z97N, I am going through many issues with monitoring. Speedfan doesnt work with the ASUS PRIME PRO mobo and my GPU is not recognised/monitored properly in TRIXX or GPUZ

in particular GPU load is stuck at 16% whatever the card does. I reverted back to stock RX480 BIOS and it now works fine but I lost benefit of my modded BIOS or hellm RX580 conversion

how you guys deal with this? are you having similar problem?


----------



## chris89

I looked over Hellms fan hex data, however I was wondering if its possible to disable pwm so that the fan spins up quicker, amd slows down quicker? Thx


----------



## benikens

Anyone know the max memory clock possible with ubermix 3.1 timings on samsung memory? I'm currently at 2100mhz but I haven't experimented with pushing higher.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benikens*
> 
> Anyone know the max memory clock possible with ubermix 3.1 timings on samsung memory? I'm currently at 2100mhz but I haven't experimented with pushing higher.


If you're mining Eth, Ubermix timings are awful.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *benikens*
> 
> Anyone know the max memory clock possible with ubermix 3.1 timings on samsung memory? I'm currently at 2100mhz but I haven't experimented with pushing higher.


Well, if you get no errors or really low, it is amazing. I can only do 2020 with no errors, at 2025 errors start no matter IMC voltage.
so that is already golden.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> If you're mining Eth, Ubermix timings are awful.


I am not mining but what you mean? I mean if I can get more bandwidth with different timings, it should also help gaming.
With ubermix at 2020, I get 227GB/S.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *benikens*
> 
> Anyone know the max memory clock possible with ubermix 3.1 timings on samsung memory? I'm currently at 2100mhz but I haven't experimented with pushing higher.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, if you get no errors or really low, it is amazing. I can only do 2020 with no errors, at 2025 errors start no matter IMC voltage.
> so that is already golden.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> If you're mining Eth, Ubermix timings are awful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am not mining but what you mean? I mean if I can get more bandwidth with different timings, it should also help gaming.
> With ubermix at 2020, I get 227GB/S.
Click to expand...

Make no mistake, they're far better than stock, but full custom (for Eth) is a lot better.


----------



## nolive721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> call to Ryzen CPU owners
> 
> I have just started a new build over the week-end transferring my Red devil in there.coming from Intel G3258/Z97N, I am going through many issues with monitoring. Speedfan doesnt work with the ASUS PRIME PRO mobo and my GPU is not recognised/monitored properly in TRIXX or GPUZ
> 
> in particular GPU load is stuck at 16% whatever the card does. I reverted back to stock RX480 BIOS and it now works fine but I lost benefit of my modded BIOS or hellm RX580 conversion
> 
> how you guys deal with this? are you having similar problem?


sorry to bump but I am curious if I am isolated or not on this issue?


----------



## hellm

driver thing. ask AMD. they will probably tell u the software tools fail.
https://www.reddit.com/r/EtherMining/comments/6s4m3v/mining_on_rx_580_help_required/


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nolive721*
> 
> call to Ryzen CPU owners
> 
> I have just started a new build over the week-end transferring my Red devil in there.coming from Intel G3258/Z97N, I am going through many issues with monitoring. Speedfan doesnt work with the ASUS PRIME PRO mobo and my GPU is not recognised/monitored properly in TRIXX or GPUZ
> 
> in particular GPU load is stuck at 16% whatever the card does. I reverted back to stock RX480 BIOS and it now works fine but I lost benefit of my modded BIOS or hellm RX580 conversion
> 
> how you guys deal with this? are you having similar problem?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry to bump but I am curious if I am isolated or not on this issue?
Click to expand...

I would start with the stock BIOS and modify that instead to behave the way you want it.


----------



## neoba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vento041*
> 
> @neoba
> 
> You can follow basically every general memory OC guie, really summed up:
> 
> 
> Raise your IMC voltage until best point in your opinion or max safe voltage (I keep it at 1100 mV, safe should be 1150).
> Raise your frequency until (Choose one) you reach you max :
> ... with no EDC errors at ALL
> ... with some EDC errors only when memory frequency change but no errors when frequency is fixed
> ... very few constant errors (EDC error explanation on the end of this post)
> 
> Found you voltage and frequency, lower your timings by copying strap until you invalid the choice done before
> Found the strap to use as base, download my program R_Timings and begin to mess with every single timing until you invalid the choice done before
> 
> *EDC* errors are they bad?
> 
> No necessarily, it means and *E*rror happen inside your board, it has been *D*etected and *C*orrected (from these actions *E*rror *D*etection and *C*orrection). If you see errors it means that you card EDC circuit is working at least... sure 0 error is perfect, but some error is always better than undetected (and uncorrected) errors (that could lead to a crash).
> 
> Errors could occurs
> 
> when your GPU start to work (frequency change)
> when the frequency is too high
> when the memory voltage is too low (this might be unchangeable in Polaris card am I right? Confirmation needed...)
> when the IMC (memory controller) voltage is too low
> randomly (unlikely but can occurs)
> when the timings are too tight
> current spikes
> voltage is not clean enough (can be partially avoided with VRM oc, bios mods needed or third party software like VRMTool, PCB dependent)
> ....
> 
> Anyway, we are talking about errors in the communication between your IMC and your memory chips, the causes could be multiples but the solution is always the same, data resend: what has been corrupted must be resent again and again until it arrives intact.
> 
> *To many errors are the reason why apparently high "stable" memory OC could perform worse that lower memory OC*, the GPU isn't crashing but the errors could be so frequent that you card is waiting more time correcting errors than sending actual data.


@Vento041:

hello again

im finally able to experiment with my new RX 580 Aourus XTR 8GB Hynix (ASIC quality is 80,3%), as i mentioned before i want it overclock memory, improve timings, underclock core, undervolt card to get best results for mining.
steps i did:
1. save orig bios via ati flash
2. used polarisbios editor and set everything like this:

changed GPU MHz/mV values it was from 2 - 8 now it ends on 6
this is now the voltage/frequency in watmann

new timings for 2000/2200: 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
i took this one from the net and it is originalz from 1750straps from saphire nitro+ 580 8gb limited edition and it works also for me
3. flashed new bios
ruining mining test for half hour, no gpu errors, using 1200/2200 and getting 31MHs
see wattman settings (i used msi afterburner beta 16, but it caused problems, wattman reloaded when i sed core/mem in msi)

and here is info from gpu-z/hwinfo


can someone tell me if all is ok? shall i changed something?
-is voltage ok or may i go lower? i preffer stability but want to save electricity of course
-shall i use higher core?card allows me 1400+Mhz, but im sure it wont take onlz 0,925mV
-i want to start changing timings with your R_Timings tool and here is decoded my timing above:

decode.txt 1k .txt file

- so shall i lower frequency first to 2150 or even 2100? or 2200 is ok?
- what value i must change first...? all of them one by one? i want to learn this, im pretty curious about this

thank you very much for any advise guys, appreciate


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Make no mistake, they're far better than stock, but full custom (for Eth) is a lot better.


Are you talking about adjusting them up one by one and testing? It would take too much work just for gaming...
Or are there any ready straps?
I am currently getting 227GB/S with Ubermix, higher would be always better.


----------



## wolf9466

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Make no mistake, they're far better than stock, but full custom (for Eth) is a lot better.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about adjusting them up one by one and testing? It would take too much work just for gaming...
> Or are there any ready straps?
> I am currently getting 227GB/S with Ubermix, higher would be always better.
Click to expand...

Of course not - copy+paste timings are usually ****. Fine tune the actual timing values.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wolf9466*
> 
> Of course not - copy+paste timings are usually ****. Fine tune the actual timing values.


Yeah, I knew the answer


----------



## Vento041

Guys do someone have a link to the negative voltage offset post with IR controllers? I accidentally lost some of my bookmarks! I do not remember... I want to achieve -6.25 mV offset, so basically I've to set the 8D register to -1 (since is after multiplied by 6.25 by itself). I just do not remember how the negative numbers are stored inside the ATOM bios? Two's complement right? since the value is stored in a short should i write FF FF (to get -1)?

@wolf9466 @gupsterg I tagged you guys since you both know way a lot more than me on IR controller/atombios


----------



## hellm

it is one byte, therefore 256 values; i think it is 128 plus and 127 minus, and the zero.
So, FF-x +1, for -6.25mV it is FF


----------



## Vento041

Sure? Voltage_lut store the value on a short :/

Code:



Code:


typedef struct  _VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY
{
         USHORT         usVoltageCode;
         USHORT         usVoltageValue;
}VOLTAGE_LUT_ENTRY;

Maybe they used 2 byte for store but only one is read







? Or maybe I read the driver wrong xD Do you have a source? Because I recall too that 1 byte thing but I checked Linux driver and now in my head there is one big mess xD


----------



## hellm

afaik, those registers have only one byte, no matter what the BIOS is telling u. use wattTool and vrmtool to test it. pretty damn sure, yes.


----------



## deffdsp

Can you explain this magic undervolting trick? So - I am still trying to undervolt my Sapphire RX570 Nitro+ 4gb cards. So I did flash something like several hundreds different bios variations of my bios to my card created by different bios editors and... nothing. Just Nothing! Then - don't know how I did this - but it somehow worked. See video:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SmRYg-q-Xno

After booting system and applying load to GPU VID stays always at 1.00V Nothing can change it. I don't really know why, bu also AB voltage control doesn't work here. But after changing RAM to whatever - in video for example from 2050 to 2051 it also sets VID to 0.9 - and it stays there. Also power consumption drops by 20W.

card: RX570 113-2E366FU-S54 SAPPHIRE NITRO PLUS
vrm: NCP81022

Bios taken this: https://anorak.tech/t/sapphire-rx-570-nitro/5332
Anoraks_Sapphire RX 570 Nitro(plus) 4GB OC_powersave-1500.rom550 (256 KB)
I cant rember what actually i did there - but this is the bios on the card

Anoraks-powersave-2050-srb.zip 110k .zip file


Software: windows 10 pro all latest updates
Drivers: amd blockchain driver 23 august

Msi ab 4.4.0 beta16

I am very excited about this - but could you explain how this works and maybe I could do this by NOT changing RAM frequency? Or this is only some sensor bug and that data is not correct from HWinfo. (haven measured pc power usage yet).


----------



## Vento041

@hellm confirmed! only one byte, the bios use 2 but voltage offset is store only in 1 register (one for each loop, and we are talking about loop 1, since Polaris cards do not use loop 2 afaik)


----------



## bardacuda

@nolive721

I just noticed on my rig that has the blockchain beta driver, that my usage also shows 16% for all cards. It's not impacting performance in any way though so ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## nolive721

welcome to the club.

I wish I would mod my stock BIOS but powercolor locked it and I cant get to unlock power limit to 50% as Hellm did with that card (Red devil) conversion mod to 580 bios

I have tried anything I can think off with Polaris editor to modify this with no success, the rest like temps and timings can be modified but not the power limit and without doing so, my card OC is not stable (1450 core, 9000Mhz memory)

I need high perfs from the card since I am running triple 1080p monitor set-up so it gets in between 2k and 4k resolution


----------



## chris89

I've been tweaking on these cards and I found out some new things about Polaris 12 .. code name Lexa, RX 550 LP 2GB

So far find the peak stable about 1,360Mhz core but I would really like to line up 1,375Mhz but it appears it's a bit too much power... GPU Core Throttle-Free is 62 watts or so at load... It crashed but was stable for some minutes on Rise Of The Tomb Raider...

I set fan sensitivity to the "Core Clock Max" idk why but it helps with off load fan dialing back... and set target temp 60C, max temp 84c, high temp 80c, med temp 75c, low temp 60c.... thats important since it takes forever for the fan to go to zero fan point until 40c...


----------



## ku4eto

Im more interested, have you tried using a RX560 BIOS, to see if the core can be unlocked? I really doubt it, but its worth a try. Same with memory size.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Im more interested, have you tried using a RX560 BIOS, to see if the core can be unlocked? I really doubt it, but its worth a try. Same with memory size.


Yeah id like to try that man... no one has tried it?

Needs to be Low Profile though right? Is there rx 560 2gb msi bios?

Oh yeah and here's some new data reduced tdp max/ tdc to 48 watts from 99 watts and its a little more stable and also changing voltage does work actually even know it doesn't report a change...

by changing dpm 7 to 1250 on rx 550... the vddci memory went up to 1.056v from 0.887v or so real hot and not much more stable but worth a try for some... it actually runs fine at 1375mhz at set to i think 1000mv too


----------



## just wondering

Hi , I have a Hynix based rx470 and a Samsung rx470 memory based cards.

I have successfully modded the Samsung , it runs like a dream using the 3.1 uber mix , but where will I find the Hynix memory OC settings....I presume I would not use the Samsung settings ?!?!?!?

Advice please


----------



## chris89

I'm no memory expert but here's my MSI RX 550 LP 2GB BIOS timings...

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193209/msi-rx550-2048-170509
GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x699F
113-D09001-H01
113-MSITV809MH.K30
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.050.002.001.000000
v809900s0509
CCC Overdrive Limits
GPU Clock: 1800 MHz
Memory Clock: 2000 MHz
GPU Clocks
214 MHz, 551 MHz, 746 MHz, 995 MHz
1063 MHz, 1116 MHz, 1142 MHz, 1203 MHz
Memory Clocks
300 MHz, 625 MHz, 1750 MHz
Temperature Target: 80 °C
Memory Support
2048 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
2048 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GC4H24AJR
Memory Timings (Hynix)
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC
400 MHz: 4-4-5-5-18-7-39
800 MHz: 7-7-11-11-34-10-79
900 MHz: 9-9-12-12-38-11-89
1000 MHz: 9-9-13-13-41-12-98
1125 MHz: 11-11-15-15-47-13-111
1250 MHz: 12-12-17-17-52-15-123
1375 MHz: 14-14-19-19-57-17-136
1425 MHz: 14-14-20-20-59-17-141
1500 MHz: 14-14-20-20-61-18-148
1625 MHz: 16-16-23-23-68-18-164
1750 MHz: 17-17-24-24-72-19-173
2000 MHz: 19-19-27-27-83-19-197

&

Powercolor RX 560 non LP 2gb
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193464/powercolor-rx560-2048-170508
GPU Device Id: 0x1002 0x67FF
113-C9947102_981
C98121 Polaris21 XT A1 GDDR5 J1509OAD.HHO 2017
(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.050.000.001.000000
J1509OAD.HHO
CCC Overdrive Limits
GPU Clock: 1800 MHz
Memory Clock: 2000 MHz
GPU Clocks
214 MHz, 387 MHz, 843 MHz, 995 MHz
1062 MHz, 1108 MHz, 1149 MHz, 1180 MHz
Memory Clocks
300 MHz, 625 MHz, 1750 MHz
Temperature Target: 80 °C
Memory Support
2048 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
2048 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GC4H24AJR
2048 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW4032BABG
Memory Timings (Hynix)
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC
400 MHz: 4-4-5-5-18-7-39
800 MHz: 7-7-11-11-34-10-79
900 MHz: 9-9-12-12-38-11-89
1000 MHz: 9-9-13-13-41-12-98
1125 MHz: 11-11-15-15-47-13-111
1250 MHz: 12-12-17-17-52-15-123
1375 MHz: 14-14-19-19-57-17-136
1425 MHz: 14-14-20-20-59-17-141
1500 MHz: 14-14-20-20-61-18-148
1625 MHz: 16-16-23-23-68-18-164
1750 MHz: 17-17-24-24-72-19-173
2000 MHz: 19-19-27-27-83-19-197
Memory Timings (Elpida)
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC
200 MHz: 0-3-2-3-7-7-12
400 MHz: 0-3-5-5-15-8-25
800 MHz: 5-5-11-11-31-12-51
1000 MHz: 9-9-14-14-39-15-64
1250 MHz: 13-13-18-18-50-18-81
1375 MHz: 15-15-20-20-55-20-89
1425 MHz: 16-16-21-21-57-20-92
1500 MHz: 17-17-22-22-60-21-97
1625 MHz: 19-19-24-24-65-22-105
1750 MHz: 21-21-26-26-70-23-113
1875 MHz: 24-24-29-29-79-24-129
2000 MHz: 24-24-29-29-79-25-129


----------



## chris89

Flashed the power color bios via Atiwinflash 277 righ clicked on atiwinflash.exe set as run as administrator in compatibility

then held shift and right clicked open command prompt here.... already changed the powercolor 560 filename to 560.rom and placed in atiwinflash directory

atiwinflash -p -f 0 560.rom

restart

no post /... luckily had pcie x1 to x16 which is so convenient and the card doesn't show up yet spins up.. will attempt correction flash..

***Doesn't show up now over Atiwinflash -ai ... I guess gotta use integrated.. thats a tricky one .. ill see


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just wondering*
> 
> Hi , I have a Hynix based rx470 and a Samsung rx470 memory based cards.
> 
> I have successfully modded the Samsung , it runs like a dream using the 3.1 uber mix , but where will I find the Hynix memory OC settings....I presume I would not use the Samsung settings ?!?!?!?
> 
> Advice please


Is it Hynix AJR or MJR?


----------



## chris89

Anyone know how to recover a force flashed RX 500 series when ATIWinFlash doesn't show the GPU in the list? I tried two computers in a couple slots...

If there is one other option.. Which ATIFlash DOS supports RX 500 series?

Thanks


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Im more interested, have you tried using a RX560 BIOS, to see if the core can be unlocked? I really doubt it, but its worth a try. Same with memory size.


RX550
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Anyone know how to recover a force flashed RX 500 series when ATIWinFlash doesn't show the GPU in the list? I tried two computers in a couple slots...
> 
> If there is one other option.. Which ATIFlash DOS supports RX 500 series?
> 
> Thanks


You should try shorting bios chip pins, there is a quide somewhere look for how to fix bricked RX480.

as far as I remember it is 1-8 for RX480. I have done this before on my motherboard, nothing hard really.
a paperclip or piece of wire will do.
The thing is , I don't know if RX480 and your GPU uses the same bios chip.
When I did it with my motherboard, I found the datasheet for the bios chip and shorted
CS# (chip select) and SCLK (clock input), in case if it becomes relevant, I am putting this information here for you.

Just put your Mobo into iGPU mode, put your GPU in x16 slot, short the pins, it should boot then in windows flash back.

here you go for one guide
http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash/230


----------



## DrathVader

Locate the BIOS chip and short pin 1 and 8 with a paperclip or something. When you get to Windows remove the paperclip and you should be able to flash the bios

Edit: @MixedC was faster








Most (all?) bios chips are the same, so the 1 + 8 method should be universal. The general idea is to connect CS pin to ground.


----------



## MixedC

And when you get a closer look at the chip, please share its name with us







, I looked around google for a bit, and tried to read from pictures but failed.


----------



## DrathVader

It's a 8-pin chip usually somewhere between IO shield and actual GPU core. What your is you card model? I should be able to tell you where the chip is.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> It's a 8-pin chip usually somewhere between IO shield and actual GPU core. What your is you card model? I should be able to tell you where the chip is.


Mine has a backplate that is why I cannot read myself, it is an MSI rx480 Gaming.
But don't mind me, I don't have any problems, we gonna help chris


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> RX550
> You should try shorting bios chip pins, there is a quide somewhere look for how to fix bricked RX480.
> 
> as far as I remember it is 1-8 for RX480. I have done this before on my motherboard, nothing hard really.
> a paperclip or piece of wire will do.
> The thing is , I don't know if RX480 and your GPU uses the same bios chip.
> When I did it with my motherboard, I found the datasheet for the bios chip and shorted
> CS# (chip select) and SCLK (clock input), in case if it becomes relevant, I am putting this information here for you.
> 
> Just put your Mobo into iGPU mode, put your GPU in x16 slot, short the pins, it should boot then in windows flash back.
> 
> here you go for one guide
> http://www.overclock.net/t/593427/how-to-unbrick-your-bricked-graphics-card-fix-a-failed-bios-flash/230


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> Locate the BIOS chip and short pin 1 and 8 with a paperclip or something. When you get to Windows remove the paperclip and you should be able to flash the bios
> 
> Edit: @MixedC was faster
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most (all?) bios chips are the same, so the 1 + 8 method should be universal. The general idea is to connect CS pin to ground.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> And when you get a closer look at the chip, please share its name with us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I looked around google for a bit, and tried to read from pictures but failed.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> It's a 8-pin chip usually somewhere between IO shield and actual GPU core. What your is you card model? I should be able to tell you where the chip is.


Thank you msi rx 550 lp 2gb


----------



## DrathVader

Doesn't look like it's on the GPU side of the PCB, so it's probably under the backplate. I can't find decent shots of RX 480 Gaming backside PCB, best I could do is this RX570 Gaming.

If the 480 gaming PCB is anything like the 570 gaming, it should be either of those 2 chips. I can't figure which one it is without a better picture. Google the number of those, if it says something like 512KB (or 4Kb) ROM chip or something along those lines, then you found the one.


----------



## DrathVader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thank you msi rx 550 lp 2gb


Yeah, I'm not going to find a PCB shot on this one







You'll have to take a pic and send it here.


----------



## chris89

Is this it?


----------



## DrathVader

FM25F04A is the one. Here's the datasheet for it
It's actually non-standard pinout. You'll want to short CS (pin 1, the one with the dot) to ground (pin 4, or pretty much any screwhole or even PC case). Try that and report back.

EDIT: Scratch that, it's 1+8 after all







You wouldn't damage the card with 1+4, so don't worry


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> FM25F04A is the one. Here's the datasheet for it
> It's actually non-standard pinout. You'll want to short CS (pin 1, the one with the dot) to ground (pin 4, or pretty much any screwhole or even PC case). Try that and report back.
> 
> EDIT: Scratch that, it's 1+8 after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You wouldn't damage the card with 1+4, so don't worry


So delicately hold a wire from ground screw hole to pin 1 by the dot... Boot then disconnect the wire and good to go to flash? It should detect via ATIWinFlash -ai?

Thx


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So delicately hold a wire from ground screw hole to pin 1 by the dot... Boot then disconnect the wire and good to go to flash? It should detect via ATIWinFlash -ai?
> 
> Thx


DO NOT USE ATI WIN FLASH.

Its outdated, and you will be lucky if it recognizes at all the RX cards. Use ati flash.


----------



## DrathVader

It's 1+8. Sorry, I thought the CS pin is inverted and I got confused, but it actually isn't








That means shorting it to the case won't work.

Here's how I usually do it. The copper wire hangs to the chip by just tension.
(please pay no mind to the solder marks and stripped cooler screws







)
When you get to Windows just yank the wire out.
And yes, I think you have to use Windows. Atiflash didn't work in DOS mode, at least the version that works with my RX 480.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> It's 1+8. Sorry, I thought the CS pin is inverted and I got confused, but it actually isn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means shorting it to the case won't work.
> 
> Here's how I usually do it. The copper wire hangs to the chip by just tension.
> (please pay no mind to the solder marks and stripped cooler screws
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> When you get to Windows just yank the wire out.
> And yes, I think you have to use Windows. Atiflash didn't work in DOS mode, at least the version that works with my RX 480.


thanks. yeah shorting to case just roasted a pin on my PCIe x1 to x16 adapter... luckily just unsoldered the pin so no damage to board or card.

So that's crazy, it gets detected in windows after a bad flash? I mean it did this on my rx 460 to unlocked bios and rx 480 but never using different dev id etc...?

It usually gets detected using a different gpu.. weird

It smoked the PCIe pin on the PCIe x1 to x16 so now I'm weary of connecting the pins in any other fashion...?

Advice?


----------



## DrathVader

You sure you're connecting to CS pin? It's shorted to ground during normal operation, so shorting it to case definitely shouldn't damage your adapter.
Quote:


> So that's crazy, it gets detected in windows after a bad flash? I mean it did this on my rx 460 to unlocked bios and rx 480 but never using different dev id etc...?


Yeah, it did for me with a X1950GT that I flashed to a Pro model (didn't work obv.







), then HD3870, and more recently RX 480. All with broken device ID.
Quote:


> Advice?


If you find my copper wire method too flismy (which is fair tbh







) you could just solder a longer wire to pins 1 and 8 and then just cut it when you get to windows.
Just make sure it's 1 and 8. 1 is near the dot on the chip, and 8 is directly opposing it, as in my pic.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrathVader*
> 
> You sure you're connecting to CS pin? It's shorted to ground during normal operation, so shorting it to case definitely shouldn't damage your adapter.
> Yeah, it did for me with a X1950GT that I flashed to a Pro model (didn't work obv.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), then HD3870, and more recently RX 480. All with broken device ID.
> If you find my copper wire method too flismy (which is fair tbh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) you could just solder a longer wire to pins 1 and 8 and then just cut it when you get to windows.
> Just make sure it's 1 and 8. 1 is near the dot on the chip, and 8 is directly opposing it, as in my pic.


I'm thinking I can snug the wire under the pin ever so carefully... is this the proper pins?

I'm very weary of this now because of the smoking wire from shorting to case. Is this going to work or is it going to burn out the bios chip?


----------



## DrathVader

No, you're shorting the wrong pins.
You have to short CS to VCC. I drew a green line how you're supposed to short them.


----------



## chris89

Thanks I got it working... showed up in ATIWinflash... just had a tiny wire that i pushed under the two wires here... booted up into windows.. .then pulled the wire and opened ATIWinflash.exe as administrator as V2.7.7 ATIWinFlash ... and now it works...

Had to do over the dos prompt but all is well, back up & running haha Neato
















using these haha









THANK YOU SO MUCH


----------



## ku4eto

The PATA cable is thin and strong enough to be put under the pins. Thats what i did. You can even use bandaid to help it stay in place. Just be careful, not to touch anything conductive, i didnt want to see what happens.


----------



## DrathVader

Glad you got it working


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Polaris Bios Editing RX580/570/560/RX480/470/460
> Last update: 01/05/17
> 
> [Polaris Bios Editor]
> 
> THyst; /* Temperature hysteresis. Integer. */
> TMin; /* The temperature, in 0.01 centigrades, below which we just run at a minimal PWM. */
> TMed; /* The middle temperature where we change slopes. */
> THigh; /* The high point above TMed for adjusting the second slope. */
> PWMMin; /* The minimum PWM value in percent (0.01% increments). */
> PWMMed; /* The PWM value (in percent) at TMed. */
> PWMHigh; /* The PWM value at THigh. */
> TMax; /* The max temperature */
> *FanControlMode; /* Legacy or Fuzzy Fan mode */*
> FanPWMMax; /* Maximum allowed fan power in percent */
> FanOutputSensitivity; /* Sensitivity of fan reaction to temepature changes */
> FanRPMMax; /* The default value in RPM */
> MinFanSCLKAcousticLimit; /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */
> TargetTemperature; /* Advanced fan controller target temperature. */
> MinimumPWMLimit; /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set. This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */
> 
> [/SIZE][/U]


Can you explain what value is LEGACY mode? I set 0 and get a Blue Screen... Not sure if "2" is Legacy or what? Thank You So Much

*FanControlMode; /* Legacy or Fuzzy Fan mode */*

PS - Maybe you can add details on this Polaris Bios Editor... Has a whole bunch of fan options added...

PolarisBiosEditor-EXTENDED_EDITION.zip 32k .zip file


----------



## Lemon1986

Hello,

i have rx470 sapphire mining edition 4gb (samsung), can anyone help me find uber mix straps for this card?









stock bios:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byi-77xfzJiaVEU5MVZnSk9wUEU/view?usp=sharing


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon1986*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> i have rx470 sapphire mining edition 4gb (samsung), can anyone help me find uber mix straps for this card?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stock bios:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Byi-77xfzJiaVEU5MVZnSk9wUEU/view?usp=sharing


Link your card. Whats a "mining edition" card?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Link your card. Whats a "mining edition" card?


No outputs.


----------



## Lemon1986

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SwishaMane*
> 
> Link your card. Whats a "mining edition" card?


https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202292


----------



## SwishaMane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lemon1986*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814202292


Oh yeah, forgot they actually did that. Lol

I have not had luck modding bios for increased hash. Bricked my 480 and had to go back to stock to fix it. Bought a 480 that I didn't know was modded and it didn't work. Flashed back to stock, works fine now. Mods don't work for me for some reason.


----------



## chris89

Check out these scores... any good? this is fresh 17.8.2 on device manager display driver install alone & i finally fixed the fan issues!!!

Anyone want help with their fan not turning on fast enough/ slowing down quick enough?

It's in the Zero Fan hex section of bios... plus by setting minimum pwm fan speed it's optimal right away...

Is this score decent? RX 480 Visiontek 8GB model?



1407mhzz 2266mhz


----------



## chris89

Testing out zero fan .. offset location for Zero fan on Reference Rx 480 is at like 9F 20..

Had to lower voltages & clocks so the fan wouldn't keep ramping up since it has too much voltage at idle to run with the fan off....

So I used AMD LEXA RX 550 VOLTAGES & Fine tuned them... Come to find out it's pulling 1Ghz at like 850mv... that 50mv higher than stock idle voltage of 800mv...

So I can run it at 999mv @ 1,250mhz Core with no power limit with zero fan at 50-75% so the fan turns on instantly upon load and instantly off upon coming off load...

Performance is much better and more dependable not having to deal with the delay in fan spool up...

ZERO FAN is required to get the fan to spool up and spin down instantly ... quite effective if set minimum here at 75% so instantly 75% and doesn't throttle

Oh yeah even know it reports over 1.000v it's 10-13C cooler than if set 1050mv so thats good

Reference RX 480 has a transition in the RPM's at like 84% where it's like 4,400rpm then then at 85% it's like 5,500rpm.. and 100% is like 11,000 rpm reported at least.. maybe error.. ? idk

PolarisBiosEditor-EXTENDED_EDITION.zip 32k .zip file


----------



## chris89

rx480 1250mhz 900mv

it reports more than 900mv yet 59c load

left zero fan DISABLED & set fan off at 32C & fan on 37C... I think it helped


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> rx480 1250mhz 900mv
> 
> it reports more than 900mv yet 59c load
> 
> left zero fan DISABLED & set fan off at 32C & fan on 37C... I think it helped


Pretty sure that it won't go below the IMC voltage under load so if you want to undervolt further you have to drop the memory voltage too. Drop the memory voltage and see what that does for you.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Check out these scores... any good? this is fresh 17.8.2 on device manager display driver install alone & i finally fixed the fan issues!!!
> 
> Anyone want help with their fan not turning on fast enough/ slowing down quick enough?
> 
> It's in the Zero Fan hex section of bios... plus by setting minimum pwm fan speed it's optimal right away...
> 
> Is this score decent? RX 480 Visiontek 8GB model?
> 
> 
> 
> 1407mhzz 2266mhz


Definitely a decent score, but at 1400mhz I feel it should be slightly higher and closer to my 1060 @ 2050/9gbps. Did you get any thermal throttling at 1400?


----------



## hellm

water cooling, 3.1 timings, reference RX480 @ 580


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Definitely a decent score, but at 1400mhz I feel it should be slightly higher and closer to my 1060 @ 2050/9gbps. Did you get any thermal throttling at 1400?


Yeah i think it throttles a little ... i had it like 1407, 1388, 1377, 1366, 1355 so it would scale according to power but it seems to hold 1407mhz 99% of the time...

Pcie 2.0 limitation likely? or stock 3ghz xeon's aren't helping...

Oh yeah I can't run it at 900mv at 1250mhz but at 925mv it works at 1250mhz and is much cooler & quieter which is nice









This new Polaris Bios Editor makes editing more fun.

It's a hot day today too here no ac in my room haha 90F outside and in my room roughly

this my highest so far older driver 16.9.2 whql

15,819 firestrike - visiontek reference blower - rx 480 - 8gb - 1416mhz - 2266mhz - 88c-88c - 3333rpm - ceramic vrm puddy


----------



## tiosss

msi [email protected]/[email protected]


----------



## hellm

very good chip, my old Polaris 10 needs >1.325V for 1500MHz ..and water









1460/2050 (3.1) only 2.5% behind..


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> very good chip, my old Polaris 10 needs >1.325V for 1500MHz ..and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1460/2050 (3.1) only 2.5% behind..


1460 on that voltage? Still better than mine, way better.
I cannot do 1450 @ 1250mv, I remember the days somehow my GPU was able to hold 1400 @1150mv, about 3 months ago







, I beleive someone have silently come in my house and switch GPUs







,

Like best for me is 1400mhz @ 1.212mv, I'll now actually try 1460 on that voltage because of you


----------



## MixedC

Whole system crashed with buzzing noise







,
At best I can do 1440 for that







anyway I am using it at [email protected] (always -25mv on mine 100% load) daily, even 1200mv @ 1380mhz doesnt worth it. If it was hitting 1400, I would probably let it be tho because 1400 is the magic number







. it does [email protected], doesnt worth it







.


----------



## forether366

I was try to mod single only but today just i check with a SRBP Bios editor and got result

GPU XFX RX580 8GB Dual Bios? what thats means i was editing only one but there is two type of bios so how can we edit them i m uploading original bios ............ I can mine ETH for anyone 1hour daily who wanna help me.









6x GPUs XFX RX580 8GB GTS Black Hynix
B250F motherboard
1600W psu
8GB Ram
win 1064bit pro

is there someone help me to modd i will mine for him ETH 1 hour daily....


----------



## bardacuda

That doesn't mean you have two BIOSes, it just means that the BIOS supports two types of memory. If you look in GPU-Z and see Hynix then that is what your card has and those are the timings you want to change.

Use a different version of PBE. Those ones haven't been updated to support the 500 series. The jaschaknack fork works and you can find the link in the OP.


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> 1460 on that voltage? Still better than mine, way better.
> I cannot do 1450 @ 1250mv, I remember the days somehow my GPU was able to hold 1400 @1150mv, about 3 months ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , I beleive someone have silently come in my house and switch GPUs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,
> 
> Like best for me is 1400mhz @ 1.212mv, I'll now actually try 1460 on that voltage because of you












..but that voltage was 1.25V, for some reason GPU-Z showed 125mV less.. and it is not rockstable, that would be 1262mV. My GPU wouldn't go over 1430MHz on air. But as long as i cool it with water, i can clock this thing beyond 1500MHz. Just needs a lot of Vcore for that, what makes the power draw insanely high, and the performance gain is still just a few percent.


----------



## Dolenc

I get 1470mhz, 2100mhz mem + 3.1 timings at 1.3v, also watercooled. But I just feel sorry for the card running at that settings, coil whine becomes noticeable and the power draw just, well I want to have it for a while


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..but that voltage was 1.25V, for some reason GPU-Z showed 125mV less.. and it is not rockstable, that would be 1262mV. My GPU wouldn't go over 1430MHz on air. But as long as i cool it with water, i can clock this thing beyond 1500MHz. Just needs a lot of Vcore for that, what makes the power draw insanely high, and the performance gain is still just a few percent.


Also make sure the voltage regulator is showing above 12.000v or no less than 12 at load... if drooping... need better psu... I upgraded my psu and see consistently better performance with 12v at load rather than low 11's to mid 11's.

If it's just 1 6-pin Pcie power cable then resistance will be high so if the gpu had say 2x 8-pins power usage will be more divided with less resistance, clocking higher.

If you want me to send your bios to me, I can see what I can do...? is it throttling? I can make it throttle free at 1,407mhz or so...? that's 45 billion pixel's... 1,563mhz is 50 billion pixel's... that would be nice but only on RX 580... since 8-pin or 6+8-pin i think?


----------



## hellm

thx, but i think i am fine









my supernova manages to hold the voltage very good, better than 2 Seasonic i tested.

also, i soldered the two bridges on the back of the card, so the memory can have power from pcie slot and the 6pin as well. 8pin is only 2x ground more, 3x 12v has my 6pin already, which is btw over the specs (2x 12v).


----------



## chris89

Any advice like on page 1 about increasing bios hex core vddc voltage?


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> thx, but i think i am fine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my supernova manages to hold the voltage very good, better than 2 Seasonic i tested.
> 
> also, i soldered the two bridges on the back of the card, so the memory can have power from pcie slot and the 6pin as well. 8pin is only 2x ground more, 3x 12v has my 6pin already, which is btw over the specs (2x 12v).


so what are you running your phase gain at? it is actually a good idea







.
btw my psu under load does 11.9v and it is %0.84 from 12V, it is beyond excellent but ofc that readings are not that accurate







, when we look at ATX specs it is actually really good, so being over 12V is also getting away from spec it allows 5% difference.


----------



## hellm

no phase gain, of course.
it is totally fine, around 12v and stable is ok.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> no phase gain, of course.
> it is totally fine, around 12v and stable is ok.


do u know what hex string to search for in hxd to increase rx 560 65288 dpm 7 voltage above 1.15v & 0.900v memory?

RX560-1313mhz-1906mhz.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## hellm

for the max Vcore, same as 4/580/70, 0C 01 03 06, next is the Vcore x100.
the second value (mV x4) is found at 2E 08 F7 FE FF FF xx xx in the ASIC_Pofiling table.


----------



## forether366

dear I am unable to understand wht u said please send me link or if u can do overclock let me know so I send u teamviewer


----------



## bardacuda

@forether366

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## neoba

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> @Vento041:
> 
> hello again
> 
> im finally able to experiment with my new RX 580 Aourus XTR 8GB Hynix (ASIC quality is 80,3%), as i mentioned before i want it overclock memory, improve timings, underclock core, undervolt card to get best results for mining.
> steps i did:
> 1. save orig bios via ati flash
> 2. used polarisbios editor and set everything like this:
> 
> changed GPU MHz/mV values it was from 2 - 8 now it ends on 6
> this is now the voltage/frequency in watmann
> 
> new timings for 2000/2200: 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
> i took this one from the net and it is originalz from 1750straps from saphire nitro+ 580 8gb limited edition and it works also for me
> 3. flashed new bios
> ruining mining test for half hour, no gpu errors, using 1200/2200 and getting 31MHs
> see wattman settings (i used msi afterburner beta 16, but it caused problems, wattman reloaded when i sed core/mem in msi)
> 
> and here is info from gpu-z/hwinfo
> 
> 
> can someone tell me if all is ok? shall i changed something?
> -is voltage ok or may i go lower? i preffer stability but want to save electricity of course
> -shall i use higher core?card allows me 1400+Mhz, but im sure it wont take onlz 0,925mV
> -i want to start changing timings with your R_Timings tool and here is decoded my timing above:
> 
> decode.txt 1k .txt file
> 
> - so shall i lower frequency first to 2150 or even 2100? or 2200 is ok?
> - what value i must change first...? all of them one by one? i want to learn this, im pretty curious about this
> 
> thank you very much for any advise guys, appreciate


guys can someone take a look? im strugling with timings... not sure where to start and what to change. i know how to use R_Timings program
-do i need to only change this?
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC

-should some walues be related such us:
1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151
so first two and second two are the same, shall i follow this?

-what about other values? such us
DAT_DLY = 7
DQS_DLY = 7
DQS_XTR = 0
etc...these have to remain untouched?

-should i start first from left to right or right to left,or..?
-which value is more important?
in my timings i have this values:
21-21-26-26-70-23-192


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> very good chip, my old Polaris 10 needs >1.325V for 1500MHz ..and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1460/2050 (3.1) only 2.5% behind..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> very good chip, my old Polaris 10 needs >1.325V for 1500MHz ..and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1460/2050 (3.1) only 2.5% behind..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> very good chip, my old Polaris 10 needs >1.325V for 1500MHz ..and water
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1460/2050 (3.1) only 2.5% behind..


I have a nitro + with hynix memories that can go even higher, but the performance gain is minimal


----------



## hellm

use the latest driver, 17.8.2 and you see a different score. cause i also have 77 fps in test 1, in test 2 your fps are 5% higher..


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mynm*
> 
> OK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Edited:* More things about the "IMC"/"VDDCI" and/or "minimum-vcore".
> 
> In Tonga GPUs the pointed value at the VDDC table is the min VDDCI for the memory dpm clock and the result off subtracting an offset (usVddgfxOffset) is the min VDDC for the memory dpm clock.
> 
> For example, in the image the pointed value for the DPM 3 clock is B6 03 = 950mv so it's de VDDCI, so if the offset is 0 the min VDDC is the same.
> 
> And if you whant to lower the min VDDC for the DPM3 memory clock to the DPM0 VDDC EE 02= 775 you have to subtract an -175-1= -176 offset ( is always the difference -1) so is an hex value of FF50 ( because the offset is a word) so you have to put a 50 FF.
> 
> You can see where is the offset here:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a mess but it's working on Tonga GPUs.
> 
> Polaris users with and NCP81022 voltage controller can see the VDDCI with hwinfo64, so maybe some user with that voltage controller could see if this is working.


Sick dude thx bro
















Can you help me with my VDDCI voltage offset location for 65288?
















1000mv vddci on 1225mv vcore

RX560-1400mhz-1906mhz.-1225mv.zip 109k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Since i did that pointer-thing to my bios and having 1000mV IMC/VDDCI now, my card goes like hell. Before that, 1420MHz wouldn't be 100% stable with 1200mV Vcore, it crashed. Now at 1440MHz a superposition benchmark possible.
> 
> I have to overclock with afterburner, though. with wattman i have this strange performance loss, i think someone figured already out the memory bandwith is cut down?


Can you help me with my VDDCI voltage offset location for 65288?
















1000mv vddci on 1225mv vcore

RX560-1400mhz-1906mhz.-1225mv.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## hellm

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _PolarisMemClkDepRecord
{
        uint8_t VDDC;
        uint16_t VDDCI;
        int16_t VDDCGFXOffset;
        uint16_t MVDD;
        uint32_t MemClk;
        uint16_t Reserved;
} PolarisMemClkDepRecord;

Code:



Code:


typedef struct _PolarisCoreClkDepRecord
{
        uint8_t VDDC;
        int16_t VDDCOffset;
        uint32_t CoreClk;
        uint16_t EDCCurrent;
        uint8_t ReliabilityTemperature;
        uint8_t CKSOffsetAndDisable;
        int32_t SClkOffset;
} PolarisCoreClkDepRecord;


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> typedef struct _PolarisMemClkDepRecord
> {
> uint8_t VDDC;
> uint16_t VDDCI;
> int16_t VDDCGFXOffset;
> uint16_t MVDD;
> uint32_t MemClk;
> uint16_t Reserved;
> } PolarisMemClkDepRecord;
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> typedef struct _PolarisCoreClkDepRecord
> {
> uint8_t VDDC;
> int16_t VDDCOffset;
> uint32_t CoreClk;
> uint16_t EDCCurrent;
> uint8_t ReliabilityTemperature;
> uint8_t CKSOffsetAndDisable;
> int32_t SClkOffset;
> } PolarisCoreClkDepRecord;


hex location for 65288 DPM 7 VDDCI?

I think 1.000 & 1.025 & 1.050v vddci

thank you













































1.225v VDDC went up to 1.231v & black screen beyond 1.225v on Polaris 12**

1,363Mhz Max Stable

Need 1.000-1.050v VDDCI for like 1,407Mhz


----------



## DrathVader

PSA: Radeon Software 17.9.1 is out, cursor stuttering with Afterburner opened is finally fixed


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Eliovp*
> 
> My 480 nitro's have VDDC offset already stock programmed in the rom.
> I allready changed that to -50mV. I have a watt meter on my testsystem and i was consuming around 170-180 watt with the original rom.
> 
> After i flashed it (without vddc offset), power consumption went up to around 200-210 watt.
> 
> Added VDDC offset, same -50mV, and it's back to 170-180 watt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings!


Can u help show hex offset for 1000mv vddci? its 950mv stock

4GB rx460 to rx560 here amazing performance after vrm cooling it plays Metro Last Light @ 3840x2160 physx off at 20-60fps normally 47-60fps and quiet using gelid icy vision fans no pwm wire so quiet static 100% fans 2200rpm

1225mv vddc & 950mv vddci like 1350mhz core colored dot free... colored dots are too low vddci at 1363mhz-1407mhz

stock was 1150mv vddc & 950mv vddci like 1313mhz core

RX560-1350mhz-1906mhz.-1225mv.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> Since i did that pointer-thing to my bios and having 1000mV IMC/VDDCI now, my card goes like hell. Before that, 1420MHz wouldn't be 100% stable with 1200mV Vcore, it crashed. Now at 1440MHz a superposition benchmark possible.
> 
> I have to overclock with afterburner, though. with wattman i have this strange performance loss, i think someone figured already out the memory bandwith is cut down?


Can you post a picture of your gpu & the pcie power type? 6pin/8pin etc


----------



## forether366

Hi i am using Blockchain - beta drivers and rom i hv uploaded my claymorev10 settings are
EthDcrMiner64.exe -di 012345 -epool stratum+tcp://daggerhashimoto.usa.nicehash.com:3353 -ewal WALLET.WORKER233 -mport 127.0.0.1:4001 -epsw x -dcri 18 -cvddc 990 -mvddc 1000 -tt -65 -cclock 1196 -mclock 2140,2140,2140,2140,2140,2140 -allpools 1 -dcoin sc -dpool stratum+tcp://sia.usa.nicehash.com:3360 -dwal WALLET.WORKER233 -esm 3

but I am getting only 10 to 11$ per day my total mh/s speed is 180mh/s on ETH+SIA
I don't know how to get more performance rather I m getting big mhashes and my daily income is low someone please tell me is there something wrong with settings like system show something different and doing something different ..





lookathere.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## dVeLoPe

https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709 601206353 8000

XFX Radeon RX 460 DirectX 12 RX-460P2DFG5 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card

can this card be unlocked to the debaur guide?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709 601206353 8000
> 
> XFX Radeon RX 460 DirectX 12 RX-460P2DFG5 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card
> 
> can this card be unlocked to the debaur guide?


All RX460 can be unlocked. You just need the proper BIOS.


----------



## doktor83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> https://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007709 601206353 8000
> 
> XFX Radeon RX 460 DirectX 12 RX-460P2DFG5 2GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card
> 
> can this card be unlocked to the debaur guide?


Try with SRBPolaris v3:

https://mega.nz/#F!TVgGHQZS!yfmtIvbF67iS4QrEJqb26g


----------



## bardacuda

@forether366

If you are getting 30MH/s per card, especially while dual mining, then you are doing good already. Nothing low about that. Relax and enjoy your magical internet money.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *forether366*
> 
> Hi i am using Blockchain - beta drivers and rom i hv uploaded my claymorev10 settings are
> EthDcrMiner64.exe -di 012345 -epool stratum+tcp://daggerhashimoto.usa.nicehash.com:3353 -ewal WALLET.WORKER233 -mport 127.0.0.1:4001 -epsw x -dcri 18 -cvddc 990 -mvddc 1000 -tt -65 -cclock 1196 -mclock 2140,2140,2140,2140,2140,2140 -allpools 1 -dcoin sc -dpool stratum+tcp://sia.usa.nicehash.com:3360 -dwal WALLET.WORKER233 -esm 3
> 
> but I am getting only 10 to 11$ per day my total mh/s speed is 180mh/s on ETH+SIA
> I don't know how to get more performance rather I m getting big mhashes and my daily income is low someone please tell me is there something wrong with settings like system show something different and doing something different ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lookathere.zip 110k .zip file


If you're mining Eth hasn't difficulty continued to increase so wouldn't that result in lower $/day? Your has rate seems to enjoy and on the upper end of what to expect, Can't really get much if any more performance from it.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> hex location for 65288 DPM 7 VDDCI?
> 
> I think 1.000 & 1.025 & 1.050v vddci
> 
> thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.225v VDDC went up to 1.231v & black screen beyond 1.225v on Polaris 12**
> 
> 1,363Mhz Max Stable
> 
> Need 1.000-1.050v VDDCI for like 1,407Mhz


I mean, I know doing it by hex is really good and I'm doing that too, but why don't we focus on taking advantage of OhGodATool? I mean, it lets you edit everything regarding the voltages and clocks, be it VDDC, VDDCI, VDMM, and most importantly, it correctly detects the id states of each. As I have posted in the 480-580 conversion thread, my XFX card has 900mv for VDCCI, and it is confirmed with the reading via software, but then again there are other values that need to account for the 850mv vddci state at idle mem clocks and the 950mv vddci state when I go over 1150mv core.

@wolf9466 as the one behind/collaborated with the tool, cand you give us a quick indsight on what the difference between these are in regards to memory overclocking stability?

--mvdd
--vddci

And what does the voltage states 8-15 actually stand for? My guess is they take care of the vddci/mvdd voltage states but I need confirmation:

For reference, Asus dual 480 voltage states per ohgodatool.exe

Voltage state 0:
VDD = 800
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 1:
VDD = 65282
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 2:
VDD = 65283
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 3:
VDD = 65284
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 4:
VDD = 65285
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 5:
VDD = 65286
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 6:
VDD = 65287
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 7:
VDD = 65288
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 8:
VDD = 850
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 9:
VDD = 900
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 10:
VDD = 950
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 11:
VDD = 1000
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 12:
VDD = 1050
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 13:
VDD = 1100
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 14:
VDD = 1150
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0
Voltage state 15:
VDD = 975
CACLow = 0
CACMid = 0
CACHigh = 0


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> I mean, I know doing it by hex is really good and I'm doing that too, but why don't we focus on taking advantage of OhGodATool? I mean, it lets you edit everything regarding the voltages and clocks, be it VDDC, VDDCI, VDMM, and most importantly, it correctly detects the id states of each. As I have posted in the 480-580 conversion thread, my XFX card has 900mv for VDCCI, and it is confirmed with the reading via software, but then again there are other values that need to account for the 850mv vddci state at idle mem clocks and the 950mv vddci state when I go over 1150mv core.
> 
> @wolf9466 as the one behind/collaborated with the tool, cand you give us a quick indsight on what the difference between these are in regards to memory overclocking stability?
> 
> --mvdd
> --vddci
> 
> And what does the voltage states 8-15 actually stand for? My guess is they take care of the vddci/mvdd voltage states but I need confirmation:
> 
> For reference, Asus dual 480 voltage states per ohgodatool.exe
> 
> Voltage state 0:
> VDD = 800
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 1:
> VDD = 65282
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 2:
> VDD = 65283
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 3:
> VDD = 65284
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 4:
> VDD = 65285
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 5:
> VDD = 65286
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 6:
> VDD = 65287
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 7:
> VDD = 65288
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 8:
> VDD = 850
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 9:
> VDD = 900
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 10:
> VDD = 950
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 11:
> VDD = 1000
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 12:
> VDD = 1050
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 13:
> VDD = 1100
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 14:
> VDD = 1150
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0
> Voltage state 15:
> VDD = 975
> CACLow = 0
> CACMid = 0
> CACHigh = 0


Thanks.. is this oGodATool a Windows Application?

The mvdd is module voltage... the imc integrated memory controller ie VDDCI is inside the core diode right next to the GFX engine so it controls memory errors in particular...

However i notice zero gains with over 1000mv mvdd ...

however i did manage to dial in and find a way for the VDDCI to change at least...









Didn't help but I'm re-doing my VRM cooling my RX 460 with RX 560 4GB Bios.. rocking 1.250v to upwards of 1.263v however 1.275v black screens.. maybe VRM coolng with fix 1.275v...?

So yeah I notice artifacts with VDDCI up.. by maybe it was overheating but it should be maintained the same offset if any VDDCI added....

Ie stock RX 460-560 1.15v vcore on 0.950v vddci = offset of 200mv

so now I'm up to 1.250-1.263v via BIOS Hex Mod ... Helps for 1.363Mhz to 1.375mhz

vs stock 1313mhz core clock



Changed these below to 1000... it's just MVDD just like the 1000 beside memory in Polaris Bios Editor.... MVDD doesn't make any difference with errors if increased however default is ideal and no less or crashes ..

VDDCI is important but until we find out how to do it in the Hex in the BIOS .. not much can do...



Here's how to change the VDDC is polaris ... It's easy and awesome to run stable at max clocks beyond what most people run plus the RX 460 with 560 bios on 4gb memory VRM modded to 256 watts power limit rocks 4k without issue ..


----------



## incognito007

I have the same card and only copy the last three timing straps, right now 28 MH/s, too bad.

How did you set the core voltage and power limit?


----------



## PPBottle

@chris89

I know what VDDCI does, I dont think VDMM is module voltage as that is fixed in hardware (1.5v altough some ICs from hynix are rated at 1.35v from the manufacturer).

I don't know what would it change and if anyone can share what difference have they found doing so, it would be really appreciated.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> @chris89
> 
> I know what VDDCI does, I dont think VDMM is module voltage as that is fixed in hardware (1.5v altough some ICs from hynix are rated at 1.35v from the manufacturer).
> 
> I don't know what would it change and if anyone can share what difference have they found doing so, it would be really appreciated.


Right on. yeah I find increasing/ decreasing the mvdd voltage only helps when underclocking the memory as well. Polaris memory barely uses any power so stock 1000mv on whatever clock is ideal...

I found no more stability going as high as 1.200v on mvdd over 1.000v with increased memory clocks. The memory can't handle above a certain clock no matter what the voltage is.

I even found more errors with higher mvdd and hotter and no more stable, likely more unstable.

Though if you did the math and reduced the clock in accordance with the voltage ... say start out at 2000mhz yet go to 1750mhz .. 2000mhz is 1000mv so 2000 divided by 1750 = 14.29% reduction in power and heat overall off power consumption... 1000mv divided by 1.1429 = 875mv....

So 14.29% at load could save as much as call it 256 watts normally... with that alone.. bring it down to 223.99 watts...

call the gpu core 84C at 256 watts... now cut 14.29% off of it from 84C down to 73.49C ... So if you wanted to reduce your current Core Clock temperature by just over 10 degrees Celsius then it could do quite well... I'll test this out on my RX 480... That reduction would help tremendously.

RX 480 2000mhz is 256GB/s so 2000 divided by 256GB/s is 7.8125 .... So 1750 divided by 7.8125 equals 224GB/s.... That's 14.29% less power/ 14.29% less heat/ 14.29% less fan noise/ 14.29% less memory throughput... Which would call for a 14.29% increase in Core Overclock...

1400mhz multiplied by 1.1429 equals 1600Mhz.. haha potentially


----------



## nolive721

i am on biz trip in Australia far away from my rig, has the bug with Ryzen CPU and latest drivers preventing OC software to work being fixed now.

I mentioned thsi few weeks back because TRIXX was becoming useless so I had to revert back to 17.7.1 from 17.7.2 install creating teh aforementioned issue

thanks


----------



## chris89

trixx 6.4 & 17.9.1 works really well


----------



## nolive721

trixx 6.4 is what I had installed together with drivers update to 17.7.2. I will give the new drivers a go if you confirm its working now.

i will have to fix my Zen CPU and modded BIOS issue after that......


----------



## forether366

Motherboard: B250F
RAM: 8GB
GPU: XFX RX580 8GB GTS Hynix
1600W PSU

Hi dear thanks for your kind reply my gpus are very heating I want to change my temp settings cause we are from Pakistan I am getting only 9 to 10$ per day I don't know how this will going up day by day:-



I am attaching my bios settings in picture let me know what to change for temperature control and how much I can save more wattages from current settings:-



Claymore config file settings:-

setx GPU_FORCE_64BIT_PTR 0
setx GPU_MAX_HEAP_SIZE 100
setx GPU_USE_SYNC_OBJECTS 1
setx GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
setx GPU_SINGLE_ALLOC_PERCENT 100
-r 0 -cvddc 930 -mvddc 930 -cclock 1150 -mclock 2140,2140,2140,2140,2140 -tt 60 -fanmax 80 -allpools 1 -dcri 18 -esm 3

I have some questions
will my earning rise?
is there any damage to my gpu cards with my current settings?

Best Regards


----------



## SAMiN

@forether366 you are asking these question on a wrong forum. You should head to mining forums


----------



## chris89




----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Right on. yeah I find increasing/ decreasing the mvdd voltage only helps when underclocking the memory as well. Polaris memory barely uses any power so stock 1000mv on whatever clock is ideal...


Just fyi, the memory voltage you're talking about is the memory controller voltage not the module voltage. You can't lower/raise memory voltage without a hard mod it's not possible in bios.

Only reason to lower the IMC voltage is to see how low the core can go because it can't go lower than IMC voltage at boost clocks. The IMC voltage shouldn't have much effect on power usage or memory stability so messing with it really isn't needed. While the memory can physically clock decently the IMC in Polaris doesn't handle it and it's not a matter of increasing voltage it just can't handle past a certain point depending on your card.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Right on. yeah I find increasing/ decreasing the mvdd voltage only helps when underclocking the memory as well. Polaris memory barely uses any power so stock 1000mv on whatever clock is ideal...
> 
> I found no more stability going as high as 1.200v on mvdd over 1.000v with increased memory clocks. The memory can't handle above a certain clock no matter what the voltage is.
> 
> I even found more errors with higher mvdd and hotter and no more stable, likely more unstable.
> 
> Though if you did the math and reduced the clock in accordance with the voltage ... say start out at 2000mhz yet go to 1750mhz .. 2000mhz is 1000mv so 2000 divided by 1750 = 14.29% reduction in power and heat overall off power consumption... 1000mv divided by 1.1429 = 875mv....
> 
> So 14.29% at load could save as much as call it 256 watts normally... with that alone.. bring it down to 223.99 watts...
> 
> call the gpu core 84C at 256 watts... now cut 14.29% off of it from 84C down to 73.49C ... So if you wanted to reduce your current Core Clock temperature by just over 10 degrees Celsius then it could do quite well... I'll test this out on my RX 480... That reduction would help tremendously.
> 
> RX 480 2000mhz is 256GB/s so 2000 divided by 256GB/s is 7.8125 .... So 1750 divided by 7.8125 equals 224GB/s.... That's 14.29% less power/ 14.29% less heat/ 14.29% less fan noise/ 14.29% less memory throughput... Which would call for a 14.29% increase in Core Overclock...
> 
> 1400mhz multiplied by 1.1429 equals 1600Mhz.. haha potentially


Sorry but bandwidth in polaris is not real, for example memories samsung 2000 / 200gb / s, hynix 2000 / 185gbs when we talk about 1750 are 160gbs, only with mod and oc and good luck you will get 240gb / s without any greetings


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> @chris89
> 
> I know what VDDCI does, I dont think VDMM is module voltage as that is fixed in hardware (1.5v altough some ICs from hynix are rated at 1.35v from the manufacturer).
> 
> I don't know what would it change and if anyone can share what difference have they found doing so, it would be really appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Right on. yeah I find increasing/ decreasing the mvdd voltage only helps when underclocking the memory as well. Polaris memory barely uses any power so stock 1000mv on whatever clock is ideal...
> 
> I found no more stability going as high as 1.200v on mvdd over 1.000v with increased memory clocks. The memory can't handle above a certain clock no matter what the voltage is.
> 
> I even found more errors with higher mvdd and hotter and no more stable, likely more unstable.
> 
> Though if you did the math and reduced the clock in accordance with the voltage ... say start out at 2000mhz yet go to 1750mhz .. 2000mhz is 1000mv so 2000 divided by 1750 = 14.29% reduction in power and heat overall off power consumption... 1000mv divided by 1.1429 = 875mv....
> 
> So 14.29% at load could save as much as call it 256 watts normally... with that alone.. bring it down to 223.99 watts...
> 
> call the gpu core 84C at 256 watts... now cut 14.29% off of it from 84C down to 73.49C ... So if you wanted to reduce your current Core Clock temperature by just over 10 degrees Celsius then it could do quite well... I'll test this out on my RX 480... That reduction would help tremendously.
> 
> RX 480 2000mhz is 256GB/s so 2000 divided by 256GB/s is 7.8125 .... So 1750 divided by 7.8125 equals 224GB/s.... That's 14.29% less power/ 14.29% less heat/ 14.29% less fan noise/ 14.29% less memory throughput... Which would call for a 14.29% increase in Core Overclock...
> 
> 1400mhz multiplied by 1.1429 equals 1600Mhz.. haha potentially
Click to expand...

This post makes no sense. You are saying that by reducing the IMC voltage it will reduce total power consumption by a proportional amount, and let you increase the core voltage and frequency by the same proportion to stay at the same power output???

Most of the power is consumed by the cores and memory, not the IMC. If the IMC is 10% of total power draw and you reduce that by 15%, then you are only reducing total consumption by 1.5% and aren't gaining any significant amount of thermal headroom. btw I'm not saying the IMC uses 10%, that's just an example.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Sorry but bandwidth in polaris is not real, for example memories samsung 2000 / 200gb / s, hynix 2000 / 185gbs when we talk about 1750 are 160gbs, only with mod and oc and good luck you will get 240gb / s without any greetings


In my experience:

Hynix AFR 4GB cards : 164gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz, max I could take them was 180gb/s but this wasn't stable in the long run and it was just with lower strap copied to the 1750-2000mhz slot. I have to retest.

Samsung K4G4 cards: 174gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz. Can't test modded strap as this XFX 470 single fan has a problem with bios flashing (flashed 1 of the 2 bioses, won't boot but if you check with atiflash the supposedly bricked bios is recognized and when downloaded the content is not corrupted at all, probably something to do with GOP/UEFI and secureboot, still have to further test).

Yeah AMD has a 20-30% bandwidth inneficiency in their IMC on polaris. This is why the 8GB are so desired in the first place as they have better rated ICs and still then, you are still losing 30-40GB/s bandwidth from theoretical to real.

Now that R_Timings is out, figuring working timing straps is easier so I will try to get my AFR card for gaming at least 180GB/s stable. This is why I'm also doubling down in cooling for my 480 ASUS DUAL, I think with a TR Shaman and heatsinks on the RAM ICs things will work out


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> Sorry but bandwidth in polaris is not real, for example memories samsung 2000 / 200gb / s, hynix 2000 / 185gbs when we talk about 1750 are 160gbs, only with mod and oc and good luck you will get 240gb / s without any greetings


Well Actual bandwidth is never the same as listed bandwidth. I.e Sapphire Rx470 is rated 230gb/s at 1800mhz memory but real world is like 160gb/s. This is true for most GPU and because of differences in timings and such between different memory types/brands. It's real, just not what people think it is.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> This post makes no sense. You are saying that by reducing the IMC voltage it will reduce total power consumption by a proportional amount, and let you increase the core voltage and frequency by the same proportion to stay at the same power output???
> 
> Most of the power is consumed by the cores and memory, not the IMC. If the IMC is 10% of total power draw and you reduce that by 15%, then you are only reducing total consumption by 1.5% and aren't gaining any significant amount of thermal headroom. btw I'm not saying the IMC uses 10%, that's just an example.


Didn't even notice that, have to agree this doesn't make sense. Also I doubt IMC is even 10%, don't even think it takes up 10% of the Die space let alone power lol


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> In my experience:
> 
> Hynix AFR 4GB cards : 164gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz, max I could take them was 180gb/s but this wasn't stable in the long run and it was just with lower strap copied to the 1750-2000mhz slot. I have to retest.
> 
> Samsung K4G4 cards: 174gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz. Can't test modded strap as this XFX 470 single fan has a problem with bios flashing (flashed 1 of the 2 bioses, won't boot but if you check with atiflash the supposedly bricked bios is recognized and when downloaded the content is not corrupted at all, probably something to do with GOP/UEFI and secureboot, still have to further test).
> 
> Yeah AMD has a 20-30% bandwidth inneficiency in their IMC on polaris. This is why the 8GB are so desired in the first place as they have better rated ICs and still then, you are still losing 30-40GB/s bandwidth from theoretical to real.
> 
> Now that R_Timings is out, figuring working timing straps is easier so I will try to get my AFR card for gaming at least 180GB/s stable. This is why I'm also doubling down in cooling for my 480 ASUS DUAL, I think with a TR Shaman and heatsinks on the RAM ICs things will work out


I have and XFX RX470 single fan as well. Works with no issues with flashing.


----------



## chris89

Check out my XFX 4GB RX 460 with RX 560 BIOS... 1,360Mhz Core, 1,906Mhz Memory at 1.225v Vcore & 1.000v MVDD & 0.950v VDDCI
1920x1080 & 3840x2160 ... amazing fps for this gpu

After the VRM cooling it holds 1,360Mhz continuous zero throttling. I have a 256 watt TDP TDC Max TDP limit set from 38 watt.

I have Max Temp/ HotSpot/ Shutdown @ 88C and Zero Throttling & Zero instability.


----------



## chris89

Does anybody know if I solder the PCIe 6-pin(s) or something will help in some way or another like the RX480? What is it, solder all grounds & positive leads ... 1 ground of ground & 1 ground of positive? I wanna try this on 4GB XFX RX460/ RX560 Bios.


----------



## tiosss

2 ASUS 8GB (SAMSUNG 220GBS) 1 GIGABYTE 4GB (HYNIX 225GBS)
THE BEST PLATE THAT HAD BEEN IN MY HANDS WAS A MSI GAMING X 8GB WITH MEMORIES SAMSUNG AND UBER 3.1 @ 2175 @ 245GB / S, IN THIS CASE YOU ARE ASUS DUAL TO SAMSUNG ALSO CAN NOT EXCEED 220GB / S WITHOUT GETTING MILLIONS OF ERRORS


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Well Actual bandwidth is never the same as listed bandwidth. I.e Sapphire Rx470 is rated 230gb/s at 1800mhz memory but real world is like 160gb/s. This is true for most GPU and because of differences in timings and such between different memory types/brands. It's real, just not what people think it is.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Didn't even notice that, have to agree this doesn't make sense. Also I doubt IMC is even 10%, don't even think it takes up 10% of the Die space let alone power lol


FALSE ADVERTISING, AND SUBMITTED SEVERAL CLAIMS TO THE SAPPHIRE SUPPORT THROUGH THIS SUBJECT WITH CONTINGENT PROOFS, NO RESPONSE.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PPBottle*
> 
> In my experience:
> 
> Hynix AFR 4GB cards : 164gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz, max I could take them was 180gb/s but this wasn't stable in the long run and it was just with lower strap copied to the 1750-2000mhz slot. I have to retest.
> 
> Samsung K4G4 cards: 174gb/s stock strap at 1750mhz. Can't test modded strap as this XFX 470 single fan has a problem with bios flashing (flashed 1 of the 2 bioses, won't boot but if you check with atiflash the supposedly bricked bios is recognized and when downloaded the content is not corrupted at all, probably something to do with GOP/UEFI and secureboot, still have to further test).
> 
> Yeah AMD has a 20-30% bandwidth inneficiency in their IMC on polaris. This is why the 8GB are so desired in the first place as they have better rated ICs and still then, you are still losing 30-40GB/s bandwidth from theoretical to real.
> 
> Now that R_Timings is out, figuring working timing straps is easier so I will try to get my AFR card for gaming at least 180GB/s stable. This is why I'm also doubling down in cooling for my 480 ASUS DUAL, I think with a TR Shaman and heatsinks on the RAM ICs things will work out


I have two gigabyte cards 4gb hynix belts 1500 @ 225bg / s.
and two asus dual 8gb samsung uber [email protected]/s.
it all depends on the assembler and the luck of the touch.


----------



## chris89

Make sure the VRM is cooled... check out my cooling? lets get some pics of your pcb bros?

Low Profile Ellesmere From MSI Would be Cool however Need 3x 50mm led hydro dynamic sealed bearing serviceable fans built to last forever (100% continuous 2,200rpm) quiet

32 ROP : 144 TMU ... 40-60 watts all out at just 1Ghz ... 32 GPixel/s 144 GTexel/s : DeLimited 256 Watt TDP. Only drawing Slot limited (75 watts) (There's no risk of taxing a 75 watt PCIe slot) (It's Impossible).


----------



## Michailov

Hi, Could someone can help me with my RX 480 Tuned by XFX - Custom Backplate XXX OC. There is no reference BIOS which work on that card - when I start a 3D application there is a black screen and i must hard reset my PC. Card revision is: 48M8BFA1. So I try to modifie a original BIOS:

48M8BFA1.zip 110k .zip file

and increase VCORE voltage to RX580 stock, change byte at offset D6 from C6 to E6, increase power limits, add UberMix timings:

48M8BFA1_my_memory.zip 110k .zip file

The problem is that I have a high VDDC voltage on Idle:

On my original BIOS there is some strange memory state because I do not have a 300 MHz/1000mV state like another reference card but 601MHz/1000mV. Can some help me with prepare properly BIOS base on my own and change my RX480 to RX580?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michailov*
> 
> Hi, Could someone can help me with my RX 480 Tuned by XFX - Custom Backplate XXX OC. There is no reference BIOS which work on that card - when I start a 3D application there is a black screen and i must hard reset my PC. Card revision is: 48M8BFA1. So I try to modifie a original BIOS:
> 
> 48M8BFA1.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> and increase VCORE voltage to RX580 stock, change byte at offset D6 from C6 to E6, increase power limits, add UberMix timings:
> 
> 48M8BFA1_my_memory.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> The problem is that I have a high VDDC voltage on Idle:
> 
> On my original BIOS there is some strange memory state because I do not have a 300 MHz/1000mV state like another reference card but 601MHz/1000mV. Can some help me with prepare properly BIOS base on my own and change my RX480 to RX580?


Your Driver is corrupt. it happens. DDU & Install Only 17.9.1 in Device manager.

Try my RX580 bios bud. It's fast dude. Using it reference blower Visiontek Rx480 8gb.

Dialed In With AMD Lexa Voltage In Mind & Ultra Low Voltage Operation At 1,250Mhz Core at 925mv.

I have zero fan disabled yet fan begins off temp is 25c and fan on at 27c, helps with cool down.

Set fan to pwm mn 40%, it's solid.

1250mhz-lexa-25c-27c.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ASUS 8GB (SAMSUNG 220GBS) 1 GIGABYTE 4GB (HYNIX 225GBS)
> THE BEST PLATE THAT HAD BEEN IN MY HANDS WAS A MSI GAMING X 8GB WITH MEMORIES SAMSUNG AND UBER 3.1 @ 2175 @ 245GB / S, IN THIS CASE YOU ARE ASUS DUAL TO SAMSUNG ALSO CAN NOT EXCEED 220GB / S WITHOUT GETTING MILLIONS OF ERRORS


Please send me your BIOS??? 256 TMU BRO?


----------



## Michailov

.


----------



## Michailov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Your Driver is corrupt. it happens. DDU & Install Only 17.9.1 in Device manager.
> 
> Try my RX580 bios bud. It's fast dude. Using it reference blower Visiontek Rx480 8gb.
> 
> Dialed In With AMD Lexa Voltage In Mind & Ultra Low Voltage Operation At 1,250Mhz Core at 925mv.
> 
> I have zero fan disabled yet fan begins off temp is 25c and fan on at 27c, helps with cool down.
> 
> Set fan to pwm mn 40%, it's solid.
> 
> 1250mhz-lexa-25c-27c.zip 110k .zip file


I just uninstall all drivers by DDU and install 17.9.1.
On your BIOS drivers didnt install properly and I have a message in device manager:
"Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"
So your BIOS isn't properly for my GPU like any other reference BIOS


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michailov*
> 
> I just uninstall all drivers by DDU and install 17.9.1.
> On your BIOS drivers didnt install properly and I have a message in device manager:
> "Windows has stopped this device because it has reported problems. (Code 43)"
> So your BIOS isn't properly for my GPU like any other reference BIOS


 atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5.zip 51k .zip file


----------



## Michailov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5.zip 51k .zip file


Oh I forgot that when device is rx480 I must patch drivers...









EDIT:
When patch drivers I got a black screen when run 3D applications and need hard reset PC. So BIOS is not compatible


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michailov*
> 
> Oh I forgot that when device is rx480 I must patch drivers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> When patch drivers I got a black screen when run 3D applications and need hard reset PC. So BIOS is not compatible


Based on your bios.

XFX-XXX-RX-480-8GB.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Michailov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Based on your bios.
> 
> XFX-XXX-RX-480-8GB.zip 110k .zip file


Thanks I will try it. Maybe it will work properly.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michailov*
> 
> Thanks I will try it. Maybe it will work properly.


Cool dude. It's power delimited on voltage range 700mv to 925mv which is really cool 50C or so up to 60C or something 1250mhz core.

Max temp 84c shutdown 88c 84c hotspot, fan starts at 48% so it cools quickly. A solid increase in fps, zero throttlng and good temps.


----------



## foofer1233

Call me an idiot, but I'm having a few issues with flashing to my Sapphire Nitro+ 480 OC (the 1342 variant). Sapphire, for some unknown reason, decided that the card needed 1156mv at the highest state on both the silent and the OC bios, whereas I can hit 1342mhz at a mere 1065mv (not particularly stable but it works) and 1080mv (rock-solid.) So, Sapphire overvolted the card by nearly .1v. GG Sapphire. Anyway, I'd like to flash an undervolt to the card but whenever I hop into Polaris BIOS Editor and flash something via ATIflashWin, the bios "flashes" (the correct one is on the card when you try to extract it) but the voltage changes just don't work. Like, everything else applies but the voltage just stays at 1156mv. I can undervolt the card correctly in WattMan (and if I click "manual voltage" the states default to what they're set to in my custom BIOS), it's just that my custom stuff doesn't work unless I tell it to in software. And of course, WattMan resets itself every restart because it is a smoking, steaming pile of burning hot 100c garbage.

Anyone have any ideas? This has really been grinding my gears as of late.

Thanks!


----------



## EMYHC

I guys,i have a sapphire rx 480 8 gb,whats the maximum stable temp for my VRM?i set pwm switch to 750 khz,in gaming (on Witcher 3 for example)after 1 our session,my temp are 65°...is good or bad?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> FALSE ADVERTISING, AND SUBMITTED SEVERAL CLAIMS TO THE SAPPHIRE SUPPORT THROUGH THIS SUBJECT WITH CONTINGENT PROOFS, NO RESPONSE.


That's not false advertising or something that Sapphire is responsible for though, it is a technical limitation. Theoretical vs Actual is a limitation of the memory controller/module combination depending on the workload and data type. You're not getting a reply because honestly it's not their problem and it's kinda dumb to be going to Sapphire about it. You can try going to AMD but it'll likely be the same. You can even try going to court but doubt it'll stand, it'd be like going to court over formatting overhead on your Drive, it just can't be helped. Just like your CPU won't always reach it's max theoretical bandwidth.

I.e my 4770k is rated for 25gb/s DDR3 1600, I usually get 20gb/s.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Make sure the VRM is cooled... check out my cooling? lets get some pics of your pcb bros?
> 
> Low Profile Ellesmere From MSI Would be Cool however Need 3x 50mm led hydro dynamic sealed bearing serviceable fans built to last forever (100% continuous 2,200rpm) quiet
> 
> 32 ROP : 144 TMU ... 40-60 watts all out at just 1Ghz ... 32 GPixel/s 144 GTexel/s : DeLimited 256 Watt TDP. Only drawing Slot limited (75 watts) (There's no risk of taxing a 75 watt PCIe slot) (It's Impossible).


Tbh those bits of copper you have glued on are just decent. You want more fins which increase usable surface area which those don't have an ideal amount of cooling capacity. As long as they are working fine that's awesome, but you could do better with higher fin count and thinner fins


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I guys,i have a sapphire rx 480 8 gb,whats the maximum stable temp for my VRM?i set pwm switch to 750 khz,in gaming (on Witcher 3 for example)after 1 our session,my temp are 65°...is good or bad?


65 degrees is just fine. In fact, 100 degrees is okay on the VRMs. Don't let them get above that, though, and keep it as low as possible if you can.


----------



## HaoSs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> Call me an idiot, but I'm having a few issues with flashing to my Sapphire Nitro+ 480 OC (the 1342 variant). Sapphire, for some unknown reason, decided that the card needed 1156mv at the highest state on both the silent and the OC bios, whereas I can hit 1342mhz at a mere 1065mv (not particularly stable but it works) and 1080mv (rock-solid.) So, Sapphire overvolted the card by nearly .1v. GG Sapphire. Anyway, I'd like to flash an undervolt to the card but whenever I hop into Polaris BIOS Editor and flash something via ATIflashWin, the bios "flashes" (the correct one is on the card when you try to extract it) but the voltage changes just don't work. Like, everything else applies but the voltage just stays at 1156mv. I can undervolt the card correctly in WattMan (and if I click "manual voltage" the states default to what they're set to in my custom BIOS), it's just that my custom stuff doesn't work unless I tell it to in software. And of course, WattMan resets itself every restart because it is a smoking, steaming pile of burning hot 100c garbage.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? This has really been grinding my gears as of late.
> 
> Thanks!


have same card, but mine is at 1137mv, i do agree with you, 1342 is solit at 1080v, even OC at 1400 with 1100 mv is again solid for me, not sure whats up with sapphire, but i never seen undervoltng on OC to work before....


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> Call me an idiot, but I'm having a few issues with flashing to my Sapphire Nitro+ 480 OC (the 1342 variant). Sapphire, for some unknown reason, decided that the card needed 1156mv at the highest state on both the silent and the OC bios, whereas I can hit 1342mhz at a mere 1065mv (not particularly stable but it works) and 1080mv (rock-solid.) So, Sapphire overvolted the card by nearly .1v. GG Sapphire. Anyway, I'd like to flash an undervolt to the card but whenever I hop into Polaris BIOS Editor and flash something via ATIflashWin, the bios "flashes" (the correct one is on the card when you try to extract it) but the voltage changes just don't work. Like, everything else applies but the voltage just stays at 1156mv. I can undervolt the card correctly in WattMan (and if I click "manual voltage" the states default to what they're set to in my custom BIOS), it's just that my custom stuff doesn't work unless I tell it to in software. And of course, WattMan resets itself every restart because it is a smoking, steaming pile of burning hot 100c garbage.
> 
> Anyone have any ideas? This has really been grinding my gears as of late.
> 
> Thanks!


This is not a thing of Sapphire solely, it's an issue of Polaris and 14nm. Polaris still uses a very static voltage management, like older GCN gpus. Gpus don't optimize their voltages based on their needs (like Nvidia does with its turbo boost and now Vega also does).

For this reason, AMD has to set a very safe voltage that will work with any gpu fabricated. And since 14nm is very new and completely different from anything before, there is a lot of variance in chip quality, with chips needing more than 1.15v to merely keep up with 1300MHz (worst 460s and 470s) while others can go +1400MHz while undervolting at the same time (golden 480s and 580s).

About not being able to undervolt, it's an issue from drivers newer than 17.2.1 or someone close to it. Since then, AMD messed up PowerPlay and it no longer works properly.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Tbh those bits of copper you have glued on are just decent. You want more fins which increase usable surface area which those don't have an ideal amount of cooling capacity. As long as they are working fine that's awesome, but you could do better with higher fin count and thinner fins


Thanks. Yeah. They are cooling exceptionally well. I glued them on using 100% pure copper sheets only 28 awg thick and it's super conductive. Copper is king on thermals.

3M Thermal Tape Caused The VRM To Soar Sky High. So I used Chinese Thermal Adhesive. Works Wonders! When I put it under load you could smell the fumes from the immense HEAT coming off the VRM and it isn't cured and started performing Balls To The Walls. POLARIS 12 Is Amazing when the VRM is Cooled. Would love if it could clock to 1,500 to 2,000 MHZ Core & 2,000 MHZ Memory... 32 GPIXEL/s & 128 GTEXEL/s & 128GB/s MEMORY.

The fins are Alluminum but allow for the heat to be dissipated & they hold true. FPS is phenomenal with zero throttling at all. Holds 1,360mhz throughout it's whole range and runs buttery smooth on Batman Arkham Knight 1080p maxed out.

I even felt the back of the PCB under the VRM and it's cool to the touch at load. Before it would scorch & burn my fingers.

So it's works amazingly well. I think it resulted in the fastest possible 3dmark firestrike score as well.

The card uses like 99 watts on its 256 watt limit... 30-60-100 watts it where it scales around.

I was Thinking About Adding 3 extra fin/ heatsinks to the 3 open spaces here... It's not needed really but just to take it a little further would be cool...


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> This is not a thing of Sapphire solely, it's an issue of Polaris and 14nm. Polaris still uses a very static voltage management, like older GCN gpus. Gpus don't optimize their voltages based on their needs (like Nvidia does with its turbo boost and now Vega also does).
> 
> For this reason, AMD has to set a very safe voltage that will work with any gpu fabricated. And since 14nm is very new and completely different from anything before, there is a lot of variance in chip quality, with chips needing more than 1.15v to merely keep up with 1300MHz (worst 460s and 470s) while others can go +1400MHz while undervolting at the same time (golden 480s and 580s).
> 
> About not being able to undervolt, it's an issue from drivers newer than 17.2.1 or someone close to it. Since then, AMD messed up PowerPlay and it no longer works properly.


So, is what you're telling me that I basically can't set an undervolt that actually applies, whether I do it in BIOS *or* software? Or is it just harder? Because I'm cool with editing PowerPlay tables or anything I gotta do, I just want this undervolt to actually work.

Thank you!


----------



## chris89

I took it a little further & added more VRM cooling. It was sufficient before. However only up to like 1.225v realistically. Saturation occured at above 1.225v.

Now I can try maximum voltage. Which is possibly 1.255-1.260v. Since before BLACK SCREEN at 1.263v-1.275v.

Maybe I can pull 1375Mhz Core ... now? idk














Continuously stable that is. It's plenty fast at the moment. However more SPEED couldn't hurt.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> 
> 
> 2 ASUS 8GB (SAMSUNG 220GBS) 1 GIGABYTE 4GB (HYNIX 225GBS)
> THE BEST PLATE THAT HAD BEEN IN MY HANDS WAS A MSI GAMING X 8GB WITH MEMORIES SAMSUNG AND UBER 3.1 @ 2175 @ 245GB / S, IN THIS CASE YOU ARE ASUS DUAL TO SAMSUNG ALSO CAN NOT EXCEED 220GB / S WITHOUT GETTING MILLIONS OF ERRORS


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Please send me your BIOS??? 256 TMU BRO?


Unlocked RX580







Look at TMUs, I guess a cool bug (like vega 56 bug







)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Unlocked RX580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at TMUs, I guess a cool bug (like vega 56 bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Oh? VEGA 56 Bug? It would be unreal if it had the 256 TMU's built in the Ellesmere.. haha and 64 ROP would be crazy.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I took it a little further & added more VRM cooling. It was sufficient before. However only up to like 1.225v realistically. Saturation occured at above 1.225v.
> 
> Now I can try maximum voltage. Which is possibly 1.255-1.260v. Since before BLACK SCREEN at 1.263v-1.275v.
> 
> Maybe I can pull 1375Mhz Core ... now? idk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Continuously stable that is. It's plenty fast at the moment. However more SPEED couldn't hurt.


What do you have cooling the core? Apologies if this has already been answered, I haven't read far enough back to see... because 1375 at those high voltages almost not being stable doesn't sound right. I don't have *that* great of a 480 and I can pull that off easy @1.1v afaik


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> What do you have cooling the core? Apologies if this has already been answered, I haven't read far enough back to see... because 1375 at those high voltages almost not being stable doesn't sound right. I don't have *that* great of a 480 and I can pull that off easy @1.1v afaik.


My XFX RX 460 4GB has 56% ASIC Quality. So it doesn't scale as well with Voltage.

Only 1,313Mhz is possible max on 1.150v & 1,360Mhz is possible max for 1.225v. I tried 1,375Mhz on 1.225v & it was unstable.

So I did the math... 1313 divided by 1150mv = 1.1417 (14.17%) (Stable)

1360Mhz isn't possible on 1150mv. So 1225mv is possible and that's 1360 / 1225 = 1.11 (11%) (Less Likely to be stable yet is perfectly stable).

1375mhz isn't possible on 1225mv, insta-crash. So I took 1375 Divided by 1.11 = 1238.738mv (Rounded it up to 1240mv) ... Gonna test now.

As far as ELLESMERE, it's a higher ASIC Quality, Higher quality PCB design so it can yield way better clocks per voltage.

I can run my Ellesmere at 925mv @ 1250mhz. Real cool too below 60C load.


----------



## chris89

1240mv isn't stable on the RX 460 with RX 560 BIOS 4GB... for 1,375Mhz.

However 1255mv is stable at 1375Mhz







Hadn't crashed yet. Core is like 64C. Since Cooling The VRM, I cut literally 7 DEGREES Celsius off the Core Temperature. Pretty Amazing. About 7 Watts Off the Load...

Before was like 70-75C or above 84C... Now On Gelid Icy Vision Fan's on Stock XFX RX 460 4GB Cooler. I'm at like 60C.

I do have the Max Temp & Hot Spot at 84C just for Shiz & Giggles... I can set 88C to 99C to 115C and never throttle but it's most logical to let it throttle to not exceed 84C VRM.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> So, is what you're telling me that I basically can't set an undervolt that actually applies, whether I do it in BIOS *or* software? Or is it just harder? Because I'm cool with editing PowerPlay tables or anything I gotta do, I just want this undervolt to actually work.
> 
> Thank you!


The easiest way of undervolting a Sapphire Nitro is to use a voltage offset, since it's already using one by default (+25mV on the 1342MHz). Using something like WattTool or VRMTool is easy, but you'll need to reply it after each shut down (persists through reboots). Editing BIOS is a more permanent solution.


----------



## MixedC

if you are using driver 17.7.1 or lower, use sapphire trixx, save profile -25mv, be done with it








I am waiting on Trixx to uptade so I'll update drivers.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> Unlocked RX580
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at TMUs, I guess a cool bug (like vega 56 bug
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


failure of gpuz.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Please send me your BIOS??? 256 TMU BRO?


failure of gpuz.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> That's not false advertising or something that Sapphire is responsible for though, it is a technical limitation. Theoretical vs Actual is a limitation of the memory controller/module combination depending on the workload and data type. You're not getting a reply because honestly it's not their problem and it's kinda dumb to be going to Sapphire about it. You can try going to AMD but it'll likely be the same. You can even try going to court but doubt it'll stand, it'd be like going to court over formatting overhead on your Drive, it just can't be helped. Just like your CPU won't always reach it's max theoretical bandwidth.
> 
> I.e my 4770k is rated for 25gb/s DDR3 1600, I usually get 20gb/s.


if you buy a car with 150hp, and you have to have 150hp, in the case of the nitro + 8gb with memos hynix the stockhdh is 185GB / S is far from what they offer, it's a 25% minus my friend, from My point of view is misleading advertising. a normal user does not realize it but it is not going to the case.


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> if you buy a car with 150hp, and you have to have 150hp, in the case of the nitro + 8gb with memos hynix the stockhdh is 185GB / S is far from what they offer, it's a 25% minus my friend, from My point of view is misleading advertising. a normal user does not realize it but it is not going to the case.


Nobody is selling you bandwidth performance. It cannot be misleading advertising because there is no bandwidth advertising to begin with.

GPU-Z? That's totally a non-official data, and by no means it tells us anything about real bandwidth. The number you see there is nothing more than the result of a mathematical equation that doesn't correlate with the variables that truly affect the real bandwidth.
It's like if some software did some theoretical maths to provide potential clocks at absolute zero temperature, and you were complaining you could not get nowhere near them at ambient temperature...


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> The easiest way of undervolting a Sapphire Nitro is to use a voltage offset, since it's already using one by default (+25mV on the 1342MHz). Using something like WattTool or VRMTool is easy, but you'll need to reply it after each shut down (persists through reboots). Editing BIOS is a more permanent solution.


unfortunately I'm on the driver where WattMan is broken after reboot, and I've already edited my BIOS but for some reason the voltage offset just doesn't work! I'm not sure why but though WattMan reads my voltages correctly in the BIOS when I hit "manual", they just don't apply until I tell WattMan to apply them! I have no idea what's going on...


----------



## chris89

Let's get some AIDA64 GPGPU TESTS ROLLING DUDES! Let's Check The True Output.

You have to rename each one to reflect this to work... this was hecka tricky... I see what the Julia FPS is on your GPUs bros.

*Rename to Reflect ............ .zip.001 & .zip.002 & .zip.003 & .zip.004 & .zip.005 & .zip.006*

aida001.zip 3072k .zip file


aida002.zip 3072k .zip file


aida003.zip 3072k .zip file


aida004.zip 3072k .zip file


aida005.zip 3072k .zip file


aida006.zip 1603k .zip file


1,120 fps for the 390X on Mandrel.


----------



## chris89

XFX RX 460 / 560 BIOS : 1375MHZ vs 1407MHZ

I wonder if the AMD Codename Baffin is faster than GTX 1050 Ti on AIDA GPGPU?


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ansau*
> 
> Nobody is selling you bandwidth performance. It cannot be misleading advertising because there is no bandwidth advertising to begin with.
> 
> GPU-Z? That's totally a non-official data, and by no means it tells us anything about real bandwidth. The number you see there is nothing more than the result of a mathematical equation that doesn't correlate with the variables that truly affect the real bandwidth.
> It's like if some software did some theoretical maths to provide potential clocks at absolute zero temperature, and you were complaining you could not get nowhere near them at ambient temperature...


not my friend, in the specifications of the plate in its packaging in its description pre-sale says well clear.
256 bit Memory Bus
GDDR5 Memory Type
2000 MHz Memory Clock
Size 8 GB 256gb / s, if that is not misleading advertising tell me it is. I am measuring bandwidth with oclmembench not with gpuz.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> not my friend, in the specifications of the plate in its packaging in its description pre-sale says well clear.
> 256 bit Memory Bus
> GDDR5 Memory Type
> 2000 MHz Memory Clock
> Size 8 GB 256gb / s, if that is not misleading advertising tell me it is. I am measuring bandwidth with oclmembench not with gpuz.


Thats what I'm saying. Use AIDA GPGPU... I posted the .ZIPs to Uncompress so you can see...

*Rename to Reflect ............ .zip.001 & .zip.002 & .zip.003 & .zip.004 & .zip.005 & .zip.006*

aida001.zip 3072k .zip file


aida002.zip 3072k .zip file


aida003.zip 3072k .zip file


aida004.zip 3072k .zip file


aida005.zip 3072k .zip file


aida006.zip 1603k .zip file


As we see GPUz report 122-123GB/s on the 128 bit GDDR5 on the RX 460 with 560 bios.

Yet GPGPU reports 90GB/s or so. That's better than for instance the 390X. Reports 199GB/s while GPUZ reports 256GB/s.


----------



## tiosss

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Thats what I'm saying. Use AIDA GPGPU... I posted the .ZIPs to Uncompress so you can see...
> 
> *Rename to Reflect ............ .zip.001 & .zip.002 & .zip.003 & .zip.004 & .zip.005 & .zip.006*
> 
> aida001.zip 3072k .zip file
> 
> 
> aida002.zip 3072k .zip file
> 
> 
> aida003.zip 3072k .zip file
> 
> 
> aida004.zip 3072k .zip file
> 
> 
> aida005.zip 3072k .zip file
> 
> 
> aida006.zip 1603k .zip file
> 
> 
> As we see GPUz report 122-123GB/s on the 128 bit GDDR5 on the RX 460 with 560 bios.
> 
> Yet GPGPU reports 90GB/s or so. That's better than for instance the 390X. Reports 199GB/s while GPUZ reports 256GB/s.


I understand what you say, what I want to say is that they sell you something that does not meet the specifications, sappire sells their nitro + 580 8gb saying they have 256gb / s bandwidth while in real life it is 25% less , which is not little. I do not know if I explain myself


----------



## tiosss

the same thing happens in this gigabyte gaming 4gb, the specified bandwidth is 224gb / s and barely reaches 165gb / s is 30% less performance lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!



if this is not to deceive the consumer tell me what it is.
I assume the blame is on amd and not the assemblers


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> the same thing happens in this gigabyte gaming 4gb, the specified bandwidth is 224gb / s and barely reaches 165gb / s is 30% less performance lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if this is not to deceive the consumer tell me what it is.
> I assume the blame is on amd and not the assemblers


Bro relax, it's fine. There are different mem chips, clocks and speeds and the 4GB models have slower memory afaik. But not only that, as far as I know that bandwidth figure represents the max theoretical bandwidth over the memory bus that is in the card, and not the actual, real-world transfer speed.

edit: plus you're running the 1750 Hynix version of the card, your bandwidth would be slower anyway. though I believe that's why the max theoretical is 224GB/s and not 256GB/s like on the 2000mhz models.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> Bro relax, it's fine. There are different mem chips, clocks and speeds and the 4GB models have slower memory afaik. But not only that, as far as I know that bandwidth figure represents the max theoretical bandwidth over the memory bus that is in the card, and not the actual, real-world transfer speed.
> 
> edit: plus you're running the 1750 Hynix version of the card, your bandwidth would be slower anyway. though I believe that's why the max theoretical is 224GB/s and not 256GB/s like on the 2000mhz models.


You're wasting your time man.

He's on this "false advertising" kick and you're not likely going to convince him otherwise. He has already related bandwidth to car horsepower which they don't at all work the same or have the same variables. He's been told that it's workload, data type, and memory controller dependent but wasnt willing to accept that. He seems to think they're purposely gimping his bandwidth and selling an inferior product/lying to him to deceive him instead of trying to understand the technical limitations associated with theoretical vs Actual use case bandwidth.

Simply put not all data and work can use the max theoretical or get close to max theoretical bandwidth. Compressible data and smaller data sets can be transferred faster, others can't, that's computer life.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> the same thing happens in this gigabyte gaming 4gb, the specified bandwidth is 224gb / s and barely reaches 165gb / s is 30% less performance lol !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> if this is not to deceive the consumer tell me what it is.
> I assume the blame is on amd and not the assemblers


Please post bios here ... zip it good and attach via paperclip.

Take pics and pull your card and cooler... got some good paste laying around? Not only does the core need to be covered edge to edge with a thin bead, but the memory module thermal pads can reduce memory throughput. It's those cheap green pads that don't conduct thermals worth a darn.

Take pics and lots of them and post here.









Take note of the difference... My RX 460 XFX 4GB with 560 BIOS does 90GB on 122GB, which is 122 divided by 90 = 35.55% loss...

Yours is 224 divided by 165.5 is 35.347%... Note the change after you put it back together using good boron nitride pads on the VRM & Memory.

These aren't bad. Good for memory & not bad for moderately high overclocks & voltage.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Lot-5-Thermagon-T-Flex-6100-Thermal-Circuit-Board-Gap-Filler-Adhesive-Pads-Heat-/301378900208?epid=699278628&hash=item462b9510f0:g:nKgAAOSwDk5UKjJO


This is highly conductive boron nitride thermal pads & you just use a razor blade to cut them in half & place on memory. Then cut out your cut-in-half squares into (4) pieces. So you can place them on each VRM individually. Which will keep the VRM way cooler than the cheap Green Pads.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack-/172855009184?hash=item283ef61fa0:g:w3wAAOSwAuZX1TRU


Way better than all others. I know this to be so. I push max clocks on this stuff.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-Ceramique-2-Tri-Linear-Ceramic-Thermal-Compound-25-g-gram-syringe-/191536297259?epid=1300529768&hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Please post bios here ... zip it good


Zip it.... Zip it good

Just don't break your momma's back

(if anyone gets this lol)


----------



## tiosss

I understand everything that I want to explain friends is not that I want to believe something in a certain way and already, it only bothers me that they sell me something that does not meet their specifications, for me a 30 or 35% lower performance than specified is not little .
these hynix with 1500 and oc straps climb very well.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Zip it.... Zip it good
> 
> Just don't break your momma's back
> 
> (if anyone gets this lol)


Hahaha


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tiosss*
> 
> ...
> it only bothers me that they sell me something that does not meet their specifications, for me a 30 or 35% *lower performance than specified* is not little
> ...


The point the others were making is that the vendor doesn't specify any amount of performance. The specification is the _max theoretical_ bandwidth...not real-world performance claims.


----------



## tiosss

I get it .


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> Zip it.... Zip it good
> 
> Just don't break your momma's back
> 
> (if anyone gets this lol)


Devo, huh? Obscure...


----------



## Zephiris

Is there a way to sign a module and get it accepted locally by UEFI/secureboot, similarly to how you can for custom linux UEFI loaders?

I want secure boot to be able to continue despite modded RX 580 ROM.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephiris*
> 
> Is there a way to sign a module and get it accepted locally by UEFI/secureboot, similarly to how you can for custom linux UEFI loaders?
> 
> I want secure boot to be able to continue despite modded RX 580 ROM.


I would presume you would need UEFI vBIOS first. However, I have no idea whether modding it breaks UEFI functionality or not, I just don't know. If I had to theorize (knowing next to nothing about how Secure Boot works other than requiring a PK) I would guess that you'd have to put the PK into the vBIOS somehow? But I really don't know, I'd just do some Google-fu on that (or DuckDuckGo-fu or whatever search engine your heart desires.)


----------



## Zephiris

Modding invalidates the signature, which is why there is a UEFI loader that'll work. I've signed a .efi stub before, but don't know how with something like a UEFI VBIOS. It should be possible, but I'm not aware of the steps needed. I've looked but not found anything describing this that actually says how to.

If google was of use for this, I wouldn't be asking in the appropriate thread.

Locally passing secureboot would be useful for more than just me, I'm sure, and I know it's trivial to add your own keys and sign stuff, I just don't know how you're supposed to sign these,


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zephiris*
> 
> Is there a way to sign a module and get it accepted locally by UEFI/secureboot, similarly to how you can for custom linux UEFI loaders?
> 
> I want secure boot to be able to continue despite modded RX 580 ROM.


not that im aware of unless you somehow got AMD tools to do so


----------



## foofer1233

Me neither. I would love to know how because as soon as you asked that I suddenly got a burning desire to figure it out, and I've done some poking around but I still can't figure it out. I'll get in touch with a few of my more knowledgeable friends, but something tells me they won't be able to figure it out either... will update if I do, though.










edit: they had no idea what I was talking about. "vBIOS? what's that? we only deal in Xcode..." oh well, I tried. Sorry ;(


----------



## neoba

guys can someone take a look? im strugling with timings... not sure where to start and what to change. i know how to use R_Timings program
-do i need to only change this?
tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC

-should some walues be related such us:
1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151
so first two and second two are the same, shall i follow this?

-what about other values? such us
DAT_DLY = 7
DQS_DLY = 7
DQS_XTR = 0
etc...these have to remain untouched?

-should i start first from left to right or right to left,or..?
-which value is more important?
in my timings i have this values:
21-21-26-26-70-23-192


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> guys can someone take a look? im strugling with timings... not sure where to start and what to change. i know how to use R_Timings program
> -do i need to only change this?
> tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC
> 
> -should some walues be related such us:
> 1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151
> so first two and second two are the same, shall i follow this?
> 
> -what about other values? such us
> DAT_DLY = 7
> DQS_DLY = 7
> DQS_XTR = 0
> etc...these have to remain untouched?
> 
> -should i start first from left to right or right to left,or..?
> -which value is more important?
> in my timings i have this values:
> 21-21-26-26-70-23-192


If you're on RX480, I would use the Ubermix timings strap that's on page 1 of this forum and then add it to the vBIOS with PBE and flash it with ATIFlash. I'm not sure how to edit timings fully custom though, people usually do that for me.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Michailov*
> 
> Thanks I will try it. Maybe it will work properly.


Hi, Michailov, How ya doing buddy? How did that BIOS end up working? I'm thinking about writing the 925mv to the bios directly.

925 mv for 1250mhz is awesome that's 40 GPixel/s & 180 GTexel/s. That's like 50C for me hardly any rpm noise at all. On a 256 watts tdp limit, it never throttles & runs awesome.

The worst thing about the RX 480 is the tiny core Heatsink & the loud 10,000rpm fan. Just need to run 925mv @ 2700rpm fan and your golden.


----------



## neoba

unfortunately i have rx 580 but with hynix memory







so thats why im trying to modify custom timings on my own. i want to learn it however not sure where to start...


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> unfortunately i have rx 580 but with hynix memory
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so thats why im trying to modify custom timings on my own. i want to learn it however not sure where to start...


Oof. Well, there *might* be some Hynix timings available but other than that I'm not sure. If you want a basic understanding of what timings are, though, I'd think that you could probably look the theory up as it applies to standard DRAM and then just apply it to GDDR5. I don't think you need something specific for graphics RAM, the underlying theory and terminology is the same afaik, though I'm sure someone more knowledgeable about this can hopefully fill you in better.

Also, I think editing timings is worth it as I was able to gain almost 40 GB/s in bandwidth (real, not theoretical) just by changing timings and clocking my memory to 2110mhz (though I'm not sure how much of that is the speed and how much of it is the timings, but whatever: I'm happy.)


----------



## bardacuda

There's a BIOS floating around that has timings for AJR but it is geared for mining. Try it out though if you want:

777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> There's a BIOS floating around that has timings for AJR but it is geared for mining. Try it out though if you want:
> 
> 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116


Whats AJR?


----------



## bardacuda

Hynix H5GC4H24AJR...as opposed to Hynix H5GC8H24MJR. He never said which one he had so I thought it best to specify which IC those timings were for.


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> There's a BIOS floating around that has timings for AJR but it is geared for mining. Try it out though if you want:
> 
> 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116


Looks like that is stock 1500 strap on my asus rx 480 dual 4gb. I got nice boost putting that strap to 1750.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> Looks like that is stock 1500 strap on my asus rx 480 dual 4gb. I got nice boost putting that strap to 1750.


There shouldn't be any difference in the timings for those two as far i know. Maybe one will clock a bit better or run a bit better with tighter timings. They still follow same logic and run absolutely the same way.


----------



## neoba

my gigabity rx 570 aorus 4GB has AJR version
my second card rx 580 aorus XTR 8GB has MJR version

your provided straps: 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
my straps from 1500 AJR: 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
my straps from 1500 MJR: 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002007124150F2A30A4283516

seems these are same and im curently also using it.

Also i want to understand if only 7 values tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC should changed in custom timings, or shall i change something else too? because then if these are enough i can play with it just lowering it one by one, but dont want make and mistake and broke my card....
in my timings i have this values:
21-21-26-26-70-23-192

is better to use higher frequency and lower timings or lower frequency and more aggressive timings? anyone Alfred tried? if i use 1500 strap on 4GB i am able to get 2 000mhz not more.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know what the default max voltage is on RX 480? I changed it to 950mv for 1250mhz but it just defaulted to 1.025v... any advice?

Ellesmere.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I try to raise tdc and tdp with polaris bios editor on my sapphire nitro rx 480 8 gb,but after the flash,all 3d game have a lower fps and all is slower...if i try to change dpm state voltage,gpuz don't report change on Vddc,anyone have my same experience?


I changed it on RX 460/ RX 550 & it works... 480 isn't working yet. Waiting on @mynm









No one answered your post? me too... I'm working on hex locations... here's my 480 hex offsets.. no changes occur 17.9.1 on HWINFO64 5.5.7


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> Looks like that is stock 1500 strap on my asus rx 480 dual 4gb. I got nice boost putting that strap to 1750.


Oops yeah it is. Must have copied that from the wrong spot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *neoba*
> 
> my gigabity rx 570 aorus 4GB has AJR version
> my second card rx 580 aorus XTR 8GB has MJR version
> 
> your provided straps: 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
> my straps from 1500 AJR: 777000000000000022339D00CE516A3D9055111230CB4409004AE600740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
> my straps from 1500 MJR: 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002007124150F2A30A4283516
> 
> seems these are same and im curently also using it.
> 
> Also i want to understand if only 7 values tRCDW-tRCDWA-tRCDR-tRCDRA-tRC-tCL-tRFC should changed in custom timings, or shall i change something else too? because then if these are enough i can play with it just lowering it one by one, but dont want make and mistake and broke my card....
> in my timings i have this values:
> 21-21-26-26-70-23-192
> 
> is better to use higher frequency and lower timings or lower frequency and more aggressive timings? anyone Alfred tried? if i use 1500 strap on 4GB i am able to get 2 000mhz not more.


Yeah my bad..I forget where I got that strap from but it is just stock 1500 strap. I haven't had a lot of luck making my own straps and basically just stumbled around in the dark changing one or two timings, then testing, then repeating the process.

There are certain timings that seem to matter a lot for mining and a lot don't seem to have any effect. For gaming or all-around performance timings I have no clue.


----------



## Newtoflash

hey guys i need some help. with Polaris bios editor under the memory section, how high can i change this value and will changing the value help at all with memory performance without jacking up the power usage?

also whats best way to edit the power? msi and trix dont seem to work for me for whatever reason prolly due to my H170pro4s MB.
should i lower TDP TDC or Max power limit for better power? i lower the gpu clocks and lowered the numbers next to it.

oh and my gpu is a rx580 gigabyte 8gb auorus w/ Hynix ram


----------



## chris89

attach your .rom in .zip and zip it good and attach here via paperclip to avoid ajax error








keep filename original, what ellesmere.rom?


----------



## chris89

New Windows 10 update issue. Youtube. Hits the card at full tilt. All amd gpu owner's should take not. As the vrm temp limits couldn't truly handle 91C & 100C hotspot temps continuous, which is how it could run. Which does become unstable. Manually set using Sapphire Trixx. Using 16.9.2 x64.


----------



## Newtoflash

ok here are the files the first one is the original the second one is the one im using and working on as is stable but no power adjustments

chris89 here is the gigabyte aurous rx580 8gb bios. first is original secon is one i was working on

ellesmere.zip 512k .zip file


ellesmere.zip 512k .zip file


----------



## Michailov

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hi, Michailov, How ya doing buddy? How did that BIOS end up working? I'm thinking about writing the 925mv to the bios directly.
> 
> 925 mv for 1250mhz is awesome that's 40 GPixel/s & 180 GTexel/s. That's like 50C for me hardly any rpm noise at all. On a 256 watts tdp limit, it never throttles & runs awesome.
> 
> The worst thing about the RX 480 is the tiny core Heatsink & the loud 10,000rpm fan. Just need to run 925mv @ 2700rpm fan and your golden.


Sorry I do not have enought time to check that. I will try that BIOS in next week and share you the results.


----------



## neoba

well im trying to get these working for mining and i want to modify them on my own, also it will works for my gaming card, so. win win







but as i said i cant move...copy paste timings from 1500 to 2000 is nothing, want more...for AJR MJR


----------



## chris89

I found a RX580 bios that works on Reference 8GB RX480... It runs cooler than others. Plus I disabled Zero Fan.

Without touching any software it's minimum pwm is 48% fan & max rpm 3200rpm... gives us like 48-70% as seen... temps may continue to rise on core, yet VRM/ Hotspot max 64C for cool running. It speeds up the fan properly on speed up & slow down. Plus its 95 degrees F in my room/ ambient no AC.

It's ASUS & Its of high efficiency... 1.144v/1.150v max .. I'm working on increasing 65288 voltage to like 1.250v

ASUS.RX480.to.RX580.1250.2000.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Newtoflash

is that under load? it will probably work on my power color rx 480? as it is samsung but my others are hynix, but the mods i posted are hynix am curios as to what kind of ether hash that gets will try it out if is compatible

chris i tried that bios it said system myusmatch so guess its a no go for me


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtoflash*
> 
> is that under load? it will probably work on my power color rx 480? as it is samsung but my others are hynix, but the mods i posted are hynix am curios as to what kind of ether hash that gets will try it out if is compatible
> 
> chris i tried that bios it said system myusmatch so guess its a no go for me


**This bios is for cool running... not particularly for speed but for low heat, low noise, good performance. It's VRM/ Hot spot limited to keep below 70c hopefully. I can make a faster version, if you try it first then we will go from there? I'm loving this BIOS, because its so cool at idle compared to before like 40-44C to now 35C.

Rename it to 580.rom and copy it to Atiwinflash277 folder

Right click ATIWinflash.exe & set it to compatibility run as administrator

Right click in atiwinflash folder ... hold SHIFT .. open command prompt here.

atiwinflash -p -f 0 580.rom

done









I'm working on an overvolt for it since it's limited to 1.150v... can't do 1,400mhz. So I'm gonna turn it up to 1.250v, and so it can fluctuate between max performance & cool stable clocks.

Nevermind, it reports 1.200v max. So I think it's because of the 256W limits I set. If I delimit it, it'll run it up to max voltage. Oh I know, it's the 64C Max Temp/ Hot Spot. It hits the hot spot early, so reduces voltage to 1.144v. I need to raise the Hot spot a little & turn up the fan a little and set max voltage to 1.255v.


----------



## Newtoflash

my card is a rx 480 samsung will this still work? and command guess thats better then doing it from the gui?

not sure what im doing wrong but cant open it via powershell or those commans also was no command line unless you mean powershell


----------



## chris89

Here's the ASUS.RX580.BIOS Hex Offset Locations for Min/Max VDDC... I'll make one for 1.250v

3200rpm max min 48% 70% max cool quiet

ASUS.RX480.to.RX580.1250.2000.zip 110k .zip file


*11,000rpm max min 50% fan Loud & Hot & Fast : Fiddle With Sapphire Trixx 6.4 to find your speeds to your liking. It's Max Temp/ Hotspot/ Shutdown 88C.
As soon as you hit load the fan ramps from 2,000rpm to 11,000rpm almost instantly for benchmarks.*


----------



## Secret Dragoon

Does anyone know why I get access violations on the 64-bit version of oclmembench? It's been happening to me for months now.


----------



## chris89

Not sure on oclbench...

I just used that ASUS rx580 bios with that 1250mhz-2000mhz on 17.9.1 in the device manager alone.. crossfire worked right away


----------



## chris89

Where are the rig Pics?!? Anyone have 3-4 WAY Crossfire?!?























So it looks like Superposition isn't working with crossfire on Driver inf alone... idk why?

It's running on the 1st GPU, I replace the VRM pad & Memory Pads with Thermal Adhesive. It works brilliantly. It's about 10C cooler than Boron Nitride. It's cooler than the Core at Load which is good. Plus seems to score higher now.







Did the same to the other card. Now they are 100% identical through & through.


----------



## Newtoflash

well it still wont let me use that bios. are you flashing it in safe mode or reguler


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newtoflash*
> 
> well it still wont let me use that bios. are you flashing it in safe mode or reguler


ATIWinfFlash.exe ... make it start as administrator & then hold shift right click to open command prompt here..

rename the .rom to bios.rom and place in same directory as atiwinflash

Atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom


----------



## chris89

Check Out My RX480s... I modded the reference Blower & removed the VRM portion & Cooled Directly with Copper 32 awg sheet & a couple heatsinks. Performance is good. Still curing the VRM.


----------



## EMYHC

Today i try to set Llc slope on my Sapphire nitro rx 480;in vrm tool i see that in default loadline slope is 700,if i increase this values my llc voltage go down or go up?


----------



## chris89

*I made this BIOS... It has max 1.275v vddc... It's Reference RX 480 8GB compatible.

It has a 999w limit/tdc though 64C Hotspot Max VRM so it'll run all out until 64C for safety.

It can do beyond 1,407Mhz since 1,407Mhz called on like 1.206v or so... still have 69mv available to 75mv for 1425-1450mhz maybe?

With two cards running on these settings... Nearly 13 Tera Flops On Single Precision.*

ASUS.RX480.To.RX580.1407Mhz.2000Mhz.DeLimited.64C.Max.Temp.H.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

My GPU goes on full load at idle... I found an app in C:\Users\DualXeon\AppData\Local\Temp called "IdleMonitor.exe" which was using the GPU... Then it went away & then I removed RealtekCPL.exe & it didn't quite fix it... it's still doing it..

Great Deception by (Hades In Particular, Not Satan), no doubt.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Check Out My RX480s... I modded the reference Blower & removed the VRM portion & Cooled Directly with Copper 32 awg sheet & a couple heatsinks. Performance is good. Still curing the VRM.


not bad, what kinda drop in temps did you get?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> not bad, what kinda drop in temps did you get?


Thanks. I'd say a lot. I mean its all about if your card is maintaining the Max Temp/ Hotspot. Since if the Max Temp in Powertune/ Polaris editor is say 64C & your GPU goes over it... Means there is a contact issue between the VRM (1 of like 20) so yeah .. now I have one card abiding and the other it's 5C off... so I'll revist both cards... the one with the 5C VRM temp deviation & add pads all over the pcb to prevent throttle...

I've had to redo them.. well at least one of them was hitting VRM 76C and I saw HWinfo report 106C on the one card & the other like 67C or so... That was on a 64C Max Temp & 64C Hotspot.

Now I redid it, and the card that was hitting 106C on the VRM is at 63C... doesn't go over the 64C max temp... Yet now the top card is reporting about a 5C deviation between the two... which erks me & its throttling... since I need to add thermal pads the more chips under the memory cooling/ vrm plate.. to avoid throttle & yield like 13.5 TFlops to 14 TFlops.. it hits 1,407mhz for like 1 second and spent most of the time like 1366-1388mhz.

I have improvements but the 2nd GPU goes to sleep so the memory is reporting 1 GPU.. it seems to not show up in Hwinfo when the 2nd GPU is asleep... which i quess is ideal anyway?









I did hit 1,984 fps on Single Precision Julia & Almost 13 Tera Flops of compute power .. 12.9 TFlops .. I really get it past 13 TFlops.. gotta fix the hot spot temp throttling even at 115C .. so it's under the plate which the fan cannot cool.. (PITA) no biggie though.




Both GPU(s) are clocked this high...

45 GPIXEL X 2 = 90 GPIXEL/s
202.6 GTEXEL X2 = 405 GTEXEL/s
290GB/s X2 = 580 GB/s

I guess once I fix the other card and the hot spot issues... I can try and push it to 100 GPixel/s which is 1563mhz... likely not possible but maybe.. it was only using 188 watts at 1407mhz so it might be possible.. idk haha


----------



## chris89

Well I broke 13.133 TFlops & VRM went sky high after clocking past 1,407mhz... it went from 1.206 to 1.263v and VRM soared past 88C limit.

I'd really like to see 10GB/s across the memory read/write & 2,000 fps Single Precision Julia .. but for now it's okay. Hot above 1,407mhz.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Well I broke 13.133 TFlops & VRM went sky high after clocking past 1,407mhz... it went from 1.206 to 1.263v and VRM soared past 88C limit.
> 
> I'd really like to see 10GB/s across the memory read/write & 2,000 fps Single Precision Julia .. but for now it's okay. Hot above 1,407mhz.


The VRMs aren't limited to 88c, you can run them in the 100-110c range just fine. The actual limit is 120c on them before throttling


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Echoa*
> 
> The VRMs aren't limited to 88c, you can run them in the 100-110c range just fine. The actual limit is 120c on them before throttling


Well maybe I could run them to 120C. Did God tell you that Or Death? Death wishes for the card to fail so I suspect, Death.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Well maybe I could run them to 120C. Did God tell you that Or Death? Death wishes for the card to fail so I suspect, Death.


That's the VRMs temp limit according to spec. Der8auer did a 1500mhz Overclock without a Vrm sink running them somewhere around 100-110c, they're not gonna die they're more than enough for a 480. Besides that your card will throttle long before death occurs and the only way you're gonna instantly kill it is with insane voltage


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Both GPU(s) are clocked this high...
> 
> 45 GPIXEL X 2 = 90 GPIXEL/s
> 202.6 GTEXEL X2 = 405 GTEXEL/s
> 290GB/s X2 = 580 GB/s
> 
> I guess once I fix the other card and the hot spot issues... I can try and push it to 100 GPixel/s which is 1563mhz... likely not possible but maybe.. it was only using 188 watts at 1407mhz so it might be possible.. idk haha


Something you should keep in mind is that Xfire doesn't scale perfectly. You can't just double the numbers you won't get that in reality. Ideal situations you get like 75% scaling tops I think


----------



## Secret Dragoon

So is polaris limited by its IMC or something? Because no matter what I haven't seen anyone get a stable memory clock above 2300MHz.


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So is polaris limited by its IMC or something? Because no matter what I haven't seen anyone get a stable memory clock above 2300MHz.


Memory wise Yea, the IMC is your biggest Limiting factor.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Secret Dragoon*
> 
> So is polaris limited by its IMC or something? Because no matter what I haven't seen anyone get a stable memory clock above 2300MHz.


yeah 2266mhz memory is as high as I have had. 290GB/s. You can overvolt the imc... gotta set 65288 above max say set is 1275mv max yet put in 1300-1325mv (+50mv) & 1025 mvdd... I found it helped a little...


----------



## chris89

*Check out this BIOS it runs pretty good. I tested 1250mhz, doing fine. I think 1333mhz could help.*

1,000 watt & ampere current limit set so zero power throttling at any clock. The *1.275v* can handle like 1,450mhz+ & will throttle at *55C VRM* & at 88C hotspot. Unless PCB is extra cool... went ahead and added thermal pads on chips all over the board to cool all chips?

ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.*1.275v*.potential.*1333mhz*.2000mhz.1Kw.limit.*55C.VRM*.88.Hotspot.shutdown.4000rpm.84c.target.zip

ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.1.275v.potential.1333mhz.2000mhz.1Kw.lim.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.*1.275v*.potential.*1375mhz*.2000mhz.1Kw.limit.*55C.VRM*.88.Hotspot.shutdown.4000rpm.84c.target.zip

ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.1.275v.potential.1375mhz.2000mhz.1Kw.lim.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.*1.275v*.potential.*1375mhz.*2000mhz.1Kw.limit.*84C.VRM*.88.Hotspot.shutdown.4000rpm.84c.target.zip

ASUS.rx480.to.Rx580.1.275v.potential.1375mhz.2000mhz.1Kw.lim.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,what is the pointer for change IMC voltage?i want set it to 1100,what is the right values?


----------



## klanjsek

Hi all.

I have sapphire rx 470 4gb with Samsung memory (1750mhz). When I tried mining with claymore and and block chain driver I got around 22-23mh/s, settings core1170/950mv, mem1750/925mv. Of course, I wanted more, and simple mem oc memory did not work (bad timings, although I could oc memory to 2100). So, I flashed bios with 1750 memory strap (1900&2000). Everything went ok, ddu, patch, checking that new timings are indeed set,...install driver, all ok.

Run claymore with new bios and 2100 mem clock...same result...worse result than when mem @ stock 1750. 21m/h -22mh. If I put clock back to stock, it goes back to around 23. It is like I never flashed. I saved modded bios from the card just to check again the timings...all ok...1750/1900/2000 are all equal, but no change whatsoever in result. I am without any ideas.

I apologize, but I have tried everything and i am really puzzled what could be behind this effect

Thank you for any insight.
K.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Hi guys,what is the pointer for change IMC voltage?i want set it to 1100,what is the right values?


To get the IMC to change... must increase the core voltage in 65288 position by 25-50mv & possibly increase the mvdd... for some reason this yields more IMC voltage... I saw like 1.075v IMC VDDCI over 0.900v VDDCI or 0.950 I think it is...

I'll try this myself. I'm picking up errors on the memory at 2,266Mhz. VRM is running hot.

Set MAX Temp to 60C & it went up to 72C.

****One thing I noticed is the RX580 BIOS doesn't show VDDCI in HWInfo... I tried like all versions. Though the Original Visiontek RX480 BIOS has better timings & has less errors at 2,266Mhz memory & higher performance.

VIisiontek.RX480...............8GB.BIOS.Samsung.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.RX580.Original.with.Zero.Fan.Disabled.35-40C.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.RX580.Zero.Fan.Disabled.35-40C.1275mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

*ASUS RX580 SAMSUNG 8GB MEMORY BIOS is more efficient. Cooler & lower voltage. Likely more stable as well.

Asus.RX580.8192.170301.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.RX580.Original.with.Zero.Fan.Disabled.35-40C.zip 110k .zip file


ASUS.RX580.SAMSUNG.8GB.1320Mhz.2110Mhz.84C.10Krpm.zip 110k .zip file


I modified my Visiontek original RX480 Bios with SAMSUNG 8GB memory.

Just to compare. Your welcome to try yourself. I set max temp vrm to 60c & hotspot to 60c just to keep vrm cool & stable. It'll throttle by the max temp & hotspot but won't be power limited.
*

Ellesmere.750mv.1275mv.zip 110k .zip file


Ellesmere.750mv.1275mv.1407mhz.2188mhz.60c.vrm.hotspot.zip 110k .zip file


Ellesmere.750mv.1275mv.1407mhz.2266mhz.60c.vrm.hotspot.zip 110k .zip file


60C MAX TEMP VRM & HOTSPOT : Reduces Performance Tremendously, So if you want a lot more performance... Fine Tune the Max Temp & Hotspot temperature to your liking...

Up to 88C is safe but probably not for 24/7 use... or maybe? if you can bare 90C VRM all the time... That stuff erks me.. so I go for efficiency with 60C. Especially with Crossfire, it runs good at this 60C limit.

*Visiontek Original Reference RX480 BIOS Modded*


*ASUS Original Reference RX580 BIOS Modded*


----------



## chris89

ASUS.RX580.1320Mhz.2110Mhz.10K.RPM.Reference.Compatibile.1K.W.Power.Limit

6 Tera Flops per card : These cards in crossfire can do maybe 14 Tera Flops to 15 Tera Flops if using a 1/4-1/2" thick copper plate to cool the VRM... Enough Copper Density to hold 300 watts at 60C.

ASUS.RX580.SAMSUNG.8GB.1320Mhz.2110Mhz.84C.10Krpm.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## chris89

ASUS.RX580.1000mv.zfan.off.1250mhz.2188.zip 110k .zip file


1.000v max like Hwinfo 0.994v ... much cooler & quick enough.


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *klanjsek*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> I have sapphire rx 470 4gb with Samsung memory (1750mhz). When I tried mining with claymore and and block chain driver I got around 22-23mh/s, settings core1170/950mv, mem1750/925mv. Of course, I wanted more, and simple mem oc memory did not work (bad timings, although I could oc memory to 2100). So, I flashed bios with 1750 memory strap (1900&2000). Everything went ok, ddu, patch, checking that new timings are indeed set,...install driver, all ok.
> 
> Run claymore with new bios and 2100 mem clock...same result...worse result than when mem @ stock 1750. 21m/h -22mh. If I put clock back to stock, it goes back to around 23. It is like I never flashed. I saved modded bios from the card just to check again the timings...all ok...1750/1900/2000 are all equal, but no change whatsoever in result. I am without any ideas.
> 
> I apologize, but I have tried everything and i am really puzzled what could be behind this effect
> 
> Thank you for any insight.
> K.


I have same problem on my rx 480 4GB. But it is hynix memory, and i can get better hashrate with setting tighter timings to 1750 but it doesn't help to overclock(even with bios mod). I had ~21mh stock (no blockchain driver), 1500mhz strap on 1750 gives ~23mh.

Edit: I game on it, and leave it mining while i don't use computer.


----------



## chris89

I find it interesting you all spend more time bitcoin mining than gaming... it seems like Your All doing it now, huh?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I find it interesting you all spend more time bitcoin mining than gaming... it seems like Your All doing it now, huh?


Yea, i game for 2-3h after work. And the PC works during the day, mining XMR. And i have made a VBS script to mine with the 2nd gpu only when my brother plays on the PC. So yea.


----------



## EMYHC

@chris89thanks for VDCCI explain!any question:hwinfo64 not show AUX voltage(i try rx480/580 bioses but don't change)there some particular version of this sw,settings,or some alternative sw for monitoring AUX voltage?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> @chris89thanks for VDCCI explain!any question:hwinfo64 not show AUX voltage(i try rx480/580 bioses but don't change)there some particular version of this sw,settings,or some alternative sw for monitoring AUX voltage?


I only knew 16.9.2 whql & like hwinfo v535 or older i think was working. Interesting isnt t? my voltage stuck in hex yet later increased from 0.994-1.000v to 1.144v which is way too hot.. issues


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> @chris89thanks for VDCCI explain!any question:hwinfo64 not show AUX voltage(i try rx480/580 bioses but don't change)there some particular version of this sw,settings,or some alternative sw for monitoring AUX voltage?


You can't monitor and tweak AUX voltage on RX4xx/5xx like on the R9s afaik and it was a mostly useless voltage anyway except certain situations. You can adjust the IMC voltage but gains are minimal and monitoring it isn't needed, just push your memory till you get errors and leave it at that no need to tweak a voltage that won't net you more than maybe 100mhz on the memory of you're lucky.


----------



## aposhtol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ph42oN*
> 
> I have same problem on my rx 480 4GB. But it is hynix memory, and i can get better hashrate with setting tighter timings to 1750 but it doesn't help to overclock(even with bios mod). I had ~21mh stock (no blockchain driver), 1500mhz strap on 1750 gives ~23mh.
> 
> Edit: I game on it, and leave it mining while i don't use computer.


You must flash your own bios modded to desired mem clock (e.g. 2000Mhz) because blockchain drivers won't let you change it. Also when modding bios straps make changes only to your memory (hynix) and leave other's memory straps alone (elpida).


----------



## chris89

I used to be able to monitor aux on like 16.9.2 WHQL & Older HWInfo. Now it's missing. I think it's 900-950mv on RX480 & WattTool reports 0.800mv IMC. WattTool I think causes issues. It reports different voltage values on my 2 cards. Same BIOS.

You could fool around with it and see what you find? Benchmark Firestrike 1080p default & post results?

PolarisWattTool-0.92.zip 40k .zip file


I made another pack for 1025mv up to 1100mv for undervolt by -100-150mv by stock plus 128w max tdp limit/ tdc ... For cool running only 60C Hotspot & 60C Max Temp (VRM).

ASUS.RX580.8GB.1025mv.1050mv.1075mv.1100mv.zip 439k .zip file


1,250Mhz Core is 40 Billion Pixel's Per second & 180 Billion Texel's. It runs okay on 1.000v and only says max 0.994v, however had some issues with 1.000v max so that's why I made 1025mv-1050mv-1075mv-1100mv...

It seems by stock would be fine 1025mv-1050mv @ 1,250mhz.

I was surprised to find Crossfire wasn't working on FORZA APEX on DX12 @ 3840x2160 all ultra, running just perfectly on these low watt bios, low power.


----------



## chris89

I'm testing the 1025mv 1250mhz 2000mhz rx580 asus bios

AIDA GPGPU is good to tell if both your GPU's Are Performing The Same...

My Primary GPU has Thermal Issues... I think I covered a thermal chip with thermal adhesive & it's causing overheating and throttling on GPU #1.

I need to clean it but thermal adhesive is extremely difficult & nearly impossible to clean up so I'm gonna need to use some stuff like this to clean it...

First here are the results.



Best Stuff For Cleaning Thermal Paste & Really Works Like No Other For super Crusty Paste

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/Goof-Off-FG658-Professional-Strength-Remover-Aerosol-12-Ounce-New-/332278294963?epid=2254438840&hash=item4d5d5469b3:g:iGQAAOSwstJZTZW-*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/80-pc-HIGH-SPEED-ROTARY-TOOL-KIT-FITS-POPULAR-BRANDS-BITS-HOBBY-MODEL-KIT/182751340328?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*

*http://www.ebay.com/itm/RT-446N-16-Pack-Nylon-Bristle-Cup-Brush-Fits-Rotary-Tool-Accessory/190897246136?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649*


----------



## chris89

Does anyone have 2x or a reference rx 470/480 cooler to sell?


----------



## voriand

Hi All!

I got one modded BIOS for my "Asus ROG STRIX RX 580 O8G GAMING" card (I saved my BIOS, uploaded to a website and got one back from a modder). BUT without checking what exactly he had modified, I doesn't want to flash it, so I compared with SRBPolaris V3 my stock BIOS version with the modded one.

This is what he has done:

- copied the memory timing of 1750 into 2000 strap
- changed the GPU default frequency from 1360Mhz to 1088Mhz
- changed the Memory default frequency from 2000MHz to 2140Mhz
- changed the Max Power limit from 180W to 160W in PowerTune
- changed the TDP from 145W to 122W in PowerTune
- changed the TDC from 149A to 126A

What do you guys think? Is this so OK if I want a little bit more hashrate and less power draw, with stable long term mining?

Thx a lot


----------



## 1033ruben

hello guys first post on this thread. so i wanted to know is there a way to set the fan speed at a certain value through modding the bios u see the issue im having is that i already have got a modded bios on 6x 560s but i cant control the fan speed in windows and temps are getting into the 80s, unless i use something like simpleos(linux), but i would make more money in windows using something like nice hash compared to anything on linux. any help with this issue would be great.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN


----------



## dolleminer

Can anyone help me to lowering VDDC.

I have 9 differend GPU brand and types and 7 of them I can undervolt the VDDC to add VDDC offset in the VOI (VoltageObjectInfo)
But for 2 cards it won't work at all. I Tried 8D 00 F8 00 and 8D 00 F6 00. On GPU-Z and when I check from the wall. But I dont see any change. And all other 7 cards works fine.

Anyone have an Idea?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> Can anyone help me to lowering VDDC.
> 
> I have 9 differend GPU brand and types and 7 of them I can undervolt the VDDC to add VDDC offset in the VOI (VoltageObjectInfo)
> But for 2 cards it won't work at all. I Tried 8D 00 F8 00 and 8D 00 F6 00. On GPU-Z and when I check from the wall. But I dont see any change. And all other 7 cards works fine.
> 
> Anyone have an Idea?


Can you send me your bios? Your better off just de-clocking... I tried undervolting.. how low do you wanna go? RX 480 ellesmere can do 1.050v @ 1,250mhz but it will do this automatically .. undervolt according to clock set.. it needs the 0.025v overhead because it loads out at 0.949v but spikes up to 1.025v to 1.044v so it remain stable needs overhead. This is all automatic already.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> Hi All!
> 
> I got one modded BIOS for my "Asus ROG STRIX RX 580 O8G GAMING" card (I saved my BIOS, uploaded to a website and got one back from a modder). BUT without checking what exactly he had modified, I doesn't want to flash it, so I compared with SRBPolaris V3 my stock BIOS version with the modded one.
> 
> This is what he has done:
> 
> - copied the memory timing of 1750 into 2000 strap
> - changed the GPU default frequency from 1360Mhz to 1088Mhz
> - changed the Memory default frequency from 2000MHz to 2140Mhz
> - changed the Max Power limit from 180W to 160W in PowerTune
> - changed the TDP from 145W to 122W in PowerTune
> - changed the TDC from 149A to 126A
> 
> What do you guys think? Is this so OK if I want a little bit more hashrate and less power draw, with stable long term mining?
> 
> Thx a lot


Sure, send your original bios that came with your card. Your card has the best bios anyway, ASUS RX580 8GB. I use it on mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> hello guys first post on this thread. so i wanted to know is there a way to set the fan speed at a certain value through modding the bios u see the issue im having is that i already have got a modded bios on 6x 560s but i cant control the fan speed in windows and temps are getting into the 80s, unless i use something like simpleos(linux), but i would make more money in windows using something like nice hash compared to anything on linux. any help with this issue would be great.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN


Yes sir, send bios. haha .zip it to prevent JSON error ... .zip the .rom and attach... I would love to dial in your RX560's for immense performance/ power savings/ reliably walk-away stability. What's your RX560 brand model & GB?

Oh yeah & I know everyone is going to mine anyway but the future holds tremendous suffering as a result of the past "Now". Just as an FYI.


----------



## dolleminer

My core is 1200 Mhz. So it can be undervolted.

This is my Offset

46 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 10 96 20 00 00 00 00 00 *8D 00 F4 00* FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00 E8 03

I add 8D 00 F4 00

I also did the table calculation. I did this alot normally it works. But on my card

Aida64dump.txt 63k .txt file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> My core is 1200 Mhz. So it can be undervolted.
> 
> This is my Offset
> 
> 46 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 10 96 20 00 00 00 00 00 *8D 00 F4 00* FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 02 00 10 00 B6 03 00 80 10 00 E8 03
> 
> I add 8D 00 F4 00
> 
> I also did the table calculation. I did this alot normally it works. But on my card
> 
> Aida64dump.txt 63k .txt file


Upload bios .rom dumped from GPUz & Attach to avoid JSON via .zip

Cool dude







It's RX480? I know it can do 1,250mhz on 1.050v with the extra 0.025v overhead. Its not 100% stable at 1.000v at 1,250mhz, I tried. Needed 1.050v.

So taking that into account... I just set core to 1,250mhz and it auto-undervolted below 1.20v (which spikes to 1.244v in extreme cases while at 1,407mhz mind you).

So 1,200mhz is calling on like 1.008v ... so I mean it'll do that already.

What's the issue? haha

*Need HWInfo Screenshot of All GPU's At Load.*


----------



## dolleminer

Im not looking for more performance, i want my card to use less power... thats why i need to unlock the vddc.

the card is a sapphire nitro 480 - 4gb - Samsung mem (K4G41325FE)


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sure, send your original bios that came with your card. Your card has the best bios anyway, ASUS RX580 8GB. I use it on mine.
> Yes sir, send bios. haha .zip it to prevent JSON error ... .zip the .rom and attach... I would love to dial in your RX560's for immense performance/ power savings/ reliably walk-away stability. What's your RX560 brand model & GB?
> 
> Oh yeah & I know everyone is going to mine anyway but the future holds tremendous suffering as a result of the past "Now". Just as an FYI.


yes hello i will be sending it later on tonight as currently i am at work.
THANK YOU KINDLY
RUBEN


----------



## 1033ruben

yes hello i ran home for lunch here are the bioses i actually have two different brands of 560's on my rig i have 4x's
PowerColor Radeon RX 560 DirectX 12 AXRX 560 4GBD5-AM 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Mining Video Card
and 2 of the
SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 560 DirectX 12 100413P4GOCL 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 CrossFireX Support Video Card
here are the modded bios for both of them any tweeking to the bios is welcomed although i think that they are pretty set right now i m getting 72-75 m/hs with all six setting the core clock on the PC x4 at 1000mhz and the 2 saphire ones At 900 mhz and memory is set at 2000mhz across the board. this i can do through simple os, not windows so i am not sure if you can get them to run at those clocks or not the entire time as they are on a dedicated mining rig.
THANKS IN ADVANCE
RUBEN

saphiremoddedbios.zip 109k .zip file


moddedpowercolorbios.zip 110k .zip file

P.S Please if u can set the fan speed to say about 80% that would be great.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> Im not looking for more performance, i want my card to use less power... thats why i need to unlock the vddc.
> 
> the card is a sapphire nitro 480 - 4gb - Samsung mem (K4G41325FE)


Here ya go, so strictly want low temps? This one is 128 watts, 128 amps tdc limits, on 55C max vrm & 55C hot spot, & 1050mv core voltage & marked power & heat reductions as well as at idle with 1,250mhz core & 1,906mhz memory. It should use like 80 watts or something and core, like 55C.

Whats the Max RPM of the fan? Can you install Sapphire Trixx & tell me how high the RPM goes if set to fixed 100%? So I know the maximum & also tell me which RPM is too noisy & which rpm is acceptable? Thanks

Sapphire Nitro+ RX580 Samsung 4GB Bios is much more efficient than RX480 bios.

You will need to extract ATIWinFlash then right click ATIWinFlash.exe and go to properties and set compatibility to Open As Administrator. Then Copy The BIOS.ROM & Rename it to BIOS.ROM & Copy & Paste it into the ATIWinFlash directory. Then in a blank area of the directory, Hold SHIFT, the Right click & Open Command Prompt Here.

atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom

TRIXX_installer_6.4.0.zip 2395k .zip file


atiflash_277.zip 1189k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *1033ruben*
> 
> yes hello i ran home for lunch here are the bioses i actually have two different brands of 560's on my rig i have 4x's
> PowerColor Radeon RX 560 DirectX 12 AXRX 560 4GBD5-AM 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support ATX Mining Video Card
> and 2 of the
> SAPPHIRE Radeon RX 560 DirectX 12 100413P4GOCL 4GB 128-Bit GDDR5 CrossFireX Support Video Card
> here are the modded bios for both of them any tweeking to the bios is welcomed although i think that they are pretty set right now i m getting 72-75 m/hs with all six setting the core clock on the PC x4 at 1000mhz and the 2 saphire ones At 900 mhz and memory is set at 2000mhz across the board. this i can do through simple os, not windows so i am not sure if you can get them to run at those clocks or not the entire time as they are on a dedicated mining rig.
> THANKS IN ADVANCE
> RUBEN
> 
> saphiremoddedbios.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> moddedpowercolorbios.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> P.S Please if u can set the fan speed to say about 80% that would be great.


Actually sure thing man. I think we can improve everything both mega hashes & stability & performance & scale all GPU(s) evenly at the exact same clock.

Are you fine with 100% fan? *Can you determine what the max rpm is on all cards? using Sapphire Trixx in fixed mode set them to 100% and see what the max rpm is for all (6)? That would help me to find a medium for all 6 to run at the exact same fan speed if they are all similar.*

TRIXX_installer_6.4.0.zip 2395k .zip file


----------



## dolleminer

Thanks. I will try the watts and amps.

I know how to flash







I run my cards on 32/33 mhs.
But I want to lower the VDDC. To lower the power consumbtion

I have samsung memory and not Hynix







But I see the watts and amps


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dolleminer*
> 
> Thanks. I will try the watts and amps.
> 
> I know how to flash
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I run my cards on 32/33 mhs.
> But I want to lower the VDDC. To lower the power consumbtion
> 
> I have samsung memory and not Hynix
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I see the watts and amps


Okay my mistake, I see there was one version of Sapphire 4gb rx 480 on samsung.

I see your card here... haha okay ill go up and revisit that card haha

4096 MB, GDDR5, Samsung K4G41325FE

Crazy Thing Dude! Your card has 8GB!! you can use my BIOS after all .. actually you can use the 8GB BIOS... haha your card has 8GB onboard with 4GB disabled.

Try this one. Your memory is the 8GB memory & I looked on your PCB and sure enough it has the 8GB allocation installed.

I know this will work, but just to be safe have a PCI card or integrated ready so you can boot back in and flash back... However this can been confirmed to work. SAMSUNG made the 8GB but Samsung only made the 8GB yet manufacturers disabled half for some reason? haha anyway I'd try it... Free 8GB

Asus.RX580.zfan.off.1050mv.1250.1797.zip 110k .zip file


http://wccftech.com/amd-rx-480-4gb-retail-cards-8gb/


----------



## chris89

I was doing some research and I found out the AIDA GPGPU PCIe Memory Read/ Write was on the PCIe slot... The smaller part of the PCIe slot.

It uses +5V & Ground To power the GPU Memory Read Write from the system memory, yet the voltage regulator supplying the power to those pins, overheats only reaching like 70% of the slot Capacity regularly. 30% more or less is being lost from that PCIe slot VRM location. I could cool that specific VRM that supplies the 5 volts to the Memory Read/ Write Pins, but I think it's limited even to the PCIe Specification.

I think that if I solder a red wire to the +5v & Ground directly to the PSU's +5v & Ground, it could completely DeLimit, the PCIe bus entirely.

These slots at PCIe 2.0 is 8GB/s per slot x16 rated by the VRM memory read/write... PCIe 3.0 is rated 16GB/s per slot rated by the "VRM" key word, VRM. Bypass the VRM entirely & delimit the PCIe bus memory read/write & I'm sure FPS would go through the roof.

I'll test this sometime soon.


----------



## Ph42oN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aposhtol*
> 
> You must flash your own bios modded to desired mem clock (e.g. 2000Mhz) because blockchain drivers won't let you change it. Also when modding bios straps make changes only to your memory (hynix) and leave other's memory straps alone (elpida).


What are you trying to tell? I'm not using blockchain driver because i heard it gives problems in games, and that is main use for my gpu.
I already have changed straps and they are working, as it is faster now.


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Actually sure thing man. I think we can improve everything both mega hashes & stability & performance & scale all GPU(s) evenly at the exact same clock.
> 
> Are you fine with 100% fan? *Can you determine what the max rpm is on all cards? using Sapphire Trixx in fixed mode set them to 100% and see what the max rpm is for all (6)? That would help me to find a medium for all 6 to run at the exact same fan speed if they are all similar.*
> 
> TRIXX_installer_6.4.0.zip 2395k .zip file


okay thanks i will give the saphire Trixx a try tomorrow sorry wont be home until tomorrow.
THANKS AGAIN
RUBEN


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sure, send your original bios that came with your card. Your card has the best bios anyway, ASUS RX580 8GB. I use it on mine.
> Yes sir, send bios. haha .zip it to prevent JSON error ... .zip the .rom and attach... I would love to dial in your RX560's for immense performance/ power savings/ reliably walk-away stability. What's your RX560 brand model & GB?
> 
> Oh yeah & I know everyone is going to mine anyway but the future holds tremendous suffering as a result of the past "Now". Just as an FYI.


I sent the original and the anorak.tech version of the bios







thx


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> I sent the original and the anorak.tech version of the bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thx


Your welcome. Here ya go, buddy.

RX580.1250.2149.1050mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Your welcome. Here ya go, buddy.
> 
> RX580.1250.2149.1050mv.zip 110k .zip file


Thank you very much. I'm just a little bit into OC and stuff, so I not really understand your modifications, can you please explain it to me?

I see, that the 2000memory timing strap is the same as in the stock version, so no change here. Isn't this necessary?
GPU default frequency is now on 1250 (stock: 1360) Mhz, can it be more decreased?
Memory default frequency is now on 2149 (stock: 2000) Mhz, is this the max recommended limit?
Memory controller (VDDCI) voltages are the same (1000mV), I saw versions with 950mV, but this is not recommended?
Max power limit went up from 180W to 256W, can I ask why?
Max temp went down from 87C to 55C, isn't this too low? I think some of my cards already were at this temp...
TDP went up from 145W to 256W. I don't understand this honestly, why is this so much increased?
TDC went up from 149A to 256A. Same...

Thx


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> Thank you very much. I'm just a little bit into OC and stuff, so I not really understand your modifications, can you please explain it to me?
> 
> I see, that the 2000memory timing strap is the same as in the stock version, so no change here. Isn't this necessary?
> GPU default frequency is now on 1250 (stock: 1360) Mhz, can it be more decreased?
> Memory default frequency is now on 2149 (stock: 2000) Mhz, is this the max recommended limit?
> Memory controller (VDDCI) voltages are the same (1000mV), I saw versions with 950mV, but this is not recommended?
> Max power limit went up from 180W to 256W, can I ask why?
> Max temp went down from 87C to 55C, isn't this too low? I think some of my cards already were at this temp...
> TDP went up from 145W to 256W. I don't understand this honestly, why is this so much increased?
> TDC went up from 149A to 256A. Same...
> 
> Thx


Have you flashed it yet? check performance first & then we will discuss... try it & all questions will be answered.









Post results & HWinfo after load & GPUz screenshot

Test the other bios first it's super stable low power because of 55c limit, the power limit is so it doesn't throttle by power but by temperature.

Here's 84c limits, you'll see the massive performance increase. Check 2149mhz memory @ 1000mv @ stock strap for memory errors on the 55c bios first then 84c ..

Plus this bios max voltage from 1.200v to 1.050v.. reduced power consumption & heat.

RX580.1250.2149.1050mv84c.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Have you flashed it yet? check performance first & then we will discuss... try it & all questions will be answered.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post results & HWinfo after load & GPUz screenshot
> 
> Test the other bios first it's super stable low power because of 55c limit, the power limit is so it doesn't throttle by power but by temperature.
> 
> Here's 84c limits, you'll see the massive performance increase. Check 2149mhz memory @ 1000mv @ stock strap for memory errors on the 55c bios first then 84c ..
> 
> Plus this bios max voltage from 1.200v to 1.050v.. reduced power consumption & heat.
> 
> RX580.1250.2149.1050mv84c.zip 110k .zip file


HWinfo or GPUz will be a problem on ethOS... Can you help me out, what tool to use with this OS?

ps.: can I flash this BIOS on ALL FOUR cards?


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> HWinfo or GPUz will be a problem on ethOS... Can you help me out, what tool to use with this OS?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> HWinfo or GPUz will be a problem on ethOS... Can you help me out, what tool to use with this OS?
> 
> ps.: can I flash this BIOS on ALL FOUR cards?


ok, I flashed with this BIOS all my four cards. The ETH flashrate is a little bit lower, so no increase at all, but my power draw went from 720W back to 650W (for the whole system).
This is my local.conf in ethOS right now:

globalcore 1250
globalmem 2149
globalpowertune 4

do I have to comment out these settings?

edit.: I removed all three settings from local.conf. Power draw didn't went up, so great news, but the hashrate is still on 25.95MH/s (dual mining ETH + DCR) for ETH (on all four cards).


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> HWinfo or GPUz will be a problem on ethOS... Can you help me out, what tool to use with this OS?
> 
> ps.: can I flash this BIOS on ALL FOUR cards?


I can't find any info on ethos print screen... id say download a paint app you can press print screen & paste & save & post here

Otherwise use your camera phone & show gpuz & hash rate or something and temps at the same time in a screen shot

yes, flash the 55c bios first then 84c to compare hashrate & temps & power etc


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I can't find any info on ethos print screen... id say download a paint app you can press print screen & paste & save & post here
> 
> Otherwise use your camera phone & show gpuz & hash rate or something and temps at the same time in a screen shot
> 
> yes, flash the 55c bios first then 84c to compare hashrate & temps & power etc


Link of ethOS stats sent you via PM.
The ETH hashrate isn't increased sadly (25.5 - 25.9 on each card), but the powerdraw went from 730W to 650W, so that's a step forward


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> Link of ethOS stats sent you via PM.
> The ETH hashrate isn't increased sadly (25.5 - 25.9 on each card), but the powerdraw went from 730W to 650W, so that's a step forward


Did the performance go down or up? also try the 84c bios & find which one you prefer... 84c is higher hashrate.









RX580.1250.2188.1050mv84c.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Did the performance go down or up? also try the 84c bios & find which one you prefer... 84c is higher hashrate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX580.1250.2188.1050mv84c.zip 110k .zip file


The performance didn't change actually, just the power draw went down







I will try the other one out also, but I don't want to get much higher heat or power draw...


----------



## 1033ruben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Actually sure thing man. I think we can improve everything both mega hashes & stability & performance & scale all GPU(s) evenly at the exact same clock.
> 
> Are you fine with 100% fan? *Can you determine what the max rpm is on all cards? using Sapphire Trixx in fixed mode set them to 100% and see what the max rpm is for all (6)? That would help me to find a medium for all 6 to run at the exact same fan speed if they are all similar.*
> 
> TRIXX_installer_6.4.0.zip 2395k .zip file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Actually sure thing man. I think we can improve everything both mega hashes & stability & performance & scale all GPU(s) evenly at the exact same clock.
> 
> Are you fine with 100% fan? *Can you determine what the max rpm is on all cards? using Sapphire Trixx in fixed mode set them to 100% and see what the max rpm is for all (6)? That would help me to find a medium for all 6 to run at the exact same fan speed if they are all similar.*
> 
> TRIXX_installer_6.4.0.zip 2395k .zip file


yes hello chrisi just got home this morning and tried the trixx program and it said at a 100% it was like at 3090 rpm +/- 1%.
THANK YOU
RUBEN


----------



## aposhtol

Nevermind blockchain driver, it seems your driver whatever it is won't let you change mem clocks, therefore bios mod. But apparently you don't have any problem, just adding to your posts count.


----------



## bardacuda

@voriand

If you want to increase hash rates you need better timings.


----------



## chris89

here ya go









Sapphire.RX560.4GB.1313.1797.zfan.off.zip 109k .zip file


Sapphire.RX560.4GB.1313.1906.zfan.off.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @voriand
> 
> If you want to increase hash rates you need better timings.


How can I get these?


----------



## bardacuda

What memory type do you have? There are Samsung timings in the OP. If you get the latest jashaknack PBE off github it has preconfigured timing sets for the other types.


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What memory type do you have? There are Samsung timings in the OP. If you get the latest jashaknack PBE off github it has preconfigured timing sets for the other types.


On my ROG STRIX Asus RX 580 [OC] I have 8GB Samsung memory. Can you please send me a link to this "jashaknack" Polaris BIOS? I can't find it... Does this also has preconfigured straps for Samsung memories?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> On my ROG STRIX Asus RX 580 [OC] I have 8GB Samsung memory. Can you please send me a link to this "jashaknack" Polaris BIOS? I can't find it... Does this also has preconfigured straps for Samsung memories?


You can try this... Its gonna be as fast as it can go with the 1050mv undervolt & 1,250mhz. If you find your temps are fine on VRM & Core then it's fine. We would need to know your HWInfo details & stats so we know how hot all the VRM(s) are getting up to.

So are guy's saying that running the memory slower, like 2,150mhz on 1,750mhz strap it has higher performance. Than stock timings @ 2,188mhz memory?

This BIOS is using 1,750mhz strap on 2,188mhz memory clock... idk if it's stable. Would need to test.

TImings either speed up the clock-to-read-write-cycles or slow down the clock-to-read-write-cycles. Typically cannot notice but people say you can see a difference in mining.

ASUS.RX580.8GB.SAMSUNG.1.05v.1250.2188.1750.Strap.84C.DeLimi.zip 110k .zip file


If above isn't stable. Here's 2,188mhz memory on stock timings.

ASUS.RX580.8GB.SAMSUNG.1.05v.1250.2188.2000.Strap.84C.DeLimi.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## voriand

Sadly I still can't find any usable HWinfo alternatives on ethOS...


----------



## chris89

Its okay. I'm not familiar with EthOS. Probably just try out the BIOS, see which one yields the most hash rate. Have you tried the BIOS yet? You might try Win10...?

I checked your EthOS monitoring, I notice 1.15v on 3 of the cards & 1.05v on one. The BIOS was limited to 1.05v. Unusual activity with your EthOS. I had this issue on my previous Win10, OS. Installed a special Lite Win10 & all problems solved, & far faster performance & efficiency & scores overall.

It's only a 2GB installation of Win10 lite, lightening the OS helps with performance. 50% smaller than regular installation, lighter load.

PS : I would recommend using high end thermal material for VRM & VRAM & Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on the Core on All GPU's. You'll notice nice gains. This stuff works. Only $12... It's Boron Nitride & is realistically I'd figure out 6w/m k at full 5mm thickness, however cut one square in half 2.5mm that's 12w/m K & cut it 3 times, that's 18w/m K & 4 times .. 24w/m K so it's all about how thick you need, plus compression adds more conductivity.... Dropped VRM about 20C at load.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack-/172855009184?hash=item283ef61fa0:g:w3wAAOSwAuZX1TRU

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-Ceramique-2-Tri-Linear-Ceramic-Thermal-Compound-25-g-gram-syringe-/191536297259?epid=2255302025&hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s


----------



## SAMiner2017

Hi All

Does anyone have some good straps for an PowerColor RX570 4GB Hynix / Micron-Elpida.

As i have 9 cards and only 3 of them seem to want to play ball the rest do not.



Thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiner2017*
> 
> Hi All
> 
> Does anyone have some good straps for an PowerColor RX570 4GB Hynix / Micron-Elpida.
> 
> As i have 9 cards and only 3 of them seem to want to play ball the rest do not.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks


Do all 9 have the same memory? If they are all the same memory then I would recommend using the same BIOS on all 9 cards. So all 9 PowerColor Rx570 4gb?

is this your gpu, all 9? https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4456/powercolor-red-dragon-rx-570

This should be peak performance, idk if your gpu has good vrm cooling? This bios is max performance for realtive efficiency... 1313mhz core, 1906mhz memory, 256w limit, 256a limit, 84c vrm/ hotspot limit. Minimum fan speed 50%, zero fan disabled.

Powercolor.RX570.4096.1313.1906.84C.256W.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## bardacuda

@voriand, @SAMiner2017

https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/

Have you tried conky on ethos?


----------



## SAMiner2017

Yes they all the same and no the same BIOS did not work for some odd Reason. I lost 2 Cards so had to Flash them again and use the 1750 Straps.

These are the Cards: PowerColor AXRX 570 4GBD5-3DHD/OC Radeon RX 570 Red Dragon 4GB GDDR5 256-bit PCI-E 3.0 Desktop Graphics Card

I am trying to get the cards to 29.x or 30.x as my 3 i have is getting this.

Your BIOS that you have there will this help on this. I am still an new to the Flashing and settings etc...

@bardacuda i do not use ethos i am using SMOS.

Also i used this SRBPolaris V3 - BIOS editor for RX4XX and RX5XX cards - https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0 to update my BIOS.

Thanks all


----------



## bardacuda

But you were asking for straps, and that has straps included.


----------



## SAMiner2017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> But you were asking for straps, and that has straps included.


Sorry what has straps Included ? What you posted is the Bios Editor or am i missing something


----------



## bardacuda

No you're not missing anything other than you forgot to actually click the link and read the description.


----------



## chris89

If you can't listen to me or believe me & would rather listen & receive advice from someone else, then you may do just that.


----------



## SAMiner2017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> If you can't listen to me or believe me & would rather listen & receive advice from someone else, then you may do just that.


Not at all Chris89. I am just asking to be 100% sure that is all







Thanks for your help.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAMiner2017*
> 
> Not at all Chris89. I am just asking to be 100% sure that is all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


Powercolor RX 570 4 GB BIOS
(Red Dragon)

Memory Support
4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GC4H24AJR
4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW4032BABG

I tested the 1750mhz memory error free up to maximum 1906mhz on stock strap... it's faster than slower clock plus tighter timings & more stable.
I also test 1,313mhz core without issue on these cards. Max temp is reduced to 84C & hotspot from 105c to 84C, power savings & stability.
256 watt/ amp limit yet 84C limit will limit the power usage automatically. Its better to set high tdp/ tdc than low & using low max vrm temp & hotspot at 84C.
The Bios I sent is optimal for maximum performance & stability.
Sometimes though if your VRM isn't cooled, it could cause issues.


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Its okay. I'm not familiar with EthOS. Probably just try out the BIOS, see which one yields the most hash rate. Have you tried the BIOS yet? You might try Win10...?
> 
> I checked your EthOS monitoring, I notice 1.15v on 3 of the cards & 1.05v on one. The BIOS was limited to 1.05v. Unusual activity with your EthOS. I had this issue on my previous Win10, OS. Installed a special Lite Win10 & all problems solved, & far faster performance & efficiency & scores overall.
> 
> It's only a 2GB installation of Win10 lite, lightening the OS helps with performance. 50% smaller than regular installation, lighter load.
> 
> PS : I would recommend using high end thermal material for VRM & VRAM & Arctic Silver Ceramique 2 on the Core on All GPU's. You'll notice nice gains. This stuff works. Only $12... It's Boron Nitride & is realistically I'd figure out 6w/m k at full 5mm thickness, however cut one square in half 2.5mm that's 12w/m K & cut it 3 times, that's 18w/m K & 4 times .. 24w/m K so it's all about how thick you need, plus compression adds more conductivity.... Dropped VRM about 20C at load.
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Thermagon-thermal-gap-filler-pad-T-PLI-2200-A1-12mm-x-12mm-x-5mm-49-per-pack-/172855009184?hash=item283ef61fa0:g:w3wAAOSwAuZX1TRU
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Arctic-Silver-Ceramique-2-Tri-Linear-Ceramic-Thermal-Compound-25-g-gram-syringe-/191536297259?epid=2255302025&hash=item2c9873f52b:g:fHoAAOSw-KFXcq6s


This is the full statistic I can get out of ethOS right now









Code:



Code:


07:51 AM [email protected]//id removed//  //IP removed//    [103.7 hash] /home/ethos # show stats

defunct:                                  0                                                                                    
off:                                      0                                                                                    
allowed:                                  1                                                                                    
overheat:                                 0                                                                                    
pool_info:                                stratumproxy enabled                                                                 
                                          //address removed//                             
                                          proxypool1 eu1.ethermine.org:4444                                                    
                                          proxypool2 eu1.ethermine.org:14444                                                   
pool:                                     eu1.ethermine.org:4444                                                               
miner_version:                            v9.8                                                                                 
rx_kbps:                                  1.57                                                                                 
tx_kbps:                                  7.77                                                                                 
kernel:                                   4.8.17-ethos49                                                                       
boot_mode:                                uefi                                                                                 
uptime:                                   183047                                                                               
mac:                                      //removed//                                                                             
hostname:                                 //removed//                                                                                   
rack_loc:                                                                                                                      
ip:                                       //removed//                                                                            
manu:                                     Gigabyte                                                                             
mobo:                                     H110-D3A-CF                                                                          
lan_chip:                                 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Contro
ller (rev 0c)                                                                                                                  
load:                                     0.48                                                                                 
ram:                                      8                                                                                    
cpu_temp:                                 37                                                                                   
cpu_name:                                 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
rofs:                                     284                                                                                  
drive_name:                               DataTraveler 3.0 50E549C1F976B0B1C91AE163                                            
freespace:                                3                                                                                    
temp:                                     43.00 43.00 41.00 39.00                                                              
version:                                  1.2.5                                                                                
miner_secs:                               182984                                                                               
adl_error:                                                                                                                     
proxy_problem:                            working                                                                              
updating:                                 0                                                                                    
connected_displays:                                                                                                            
resolution:                                                                                                                    
gethelp:                                                                                                                       
config_status:                            singlerig                                                                            
send_remote:                                                                                                                   
autorebooted:                             0                                                                                    
status:                                   103.7 hash: miner active                                                             
driver:                                   amdgpu                                                                               
selected_gpus:                                                                                                                 
gpus:                                     4                                                                                    
fanrpm:                                   2876 2876 2876 2876                                                                  
fanpercent:                               64 64 64 64                                                                          
hash:                                     103.69                                                                               
miner:                                    claymore                                                                             
miner_hashes:                             25.94 25.88 25.94 25.93                                                              
dualminer_status:                                                                                                              
dualminer_coin:                                                                                                                
dualminer_hashes:                         0 0 0 0                                                                              
models:                                   01 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          04 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          05 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          06 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
bioses:                                   115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100                      
default_core:                             1250 1250 1250 1250                                                                  
default_mem:                              2149 2149 2149 2149                                                                  
vramsize:                                 8 8 8 8                                                                              
core:                                     1088 1088 1088 1088                                                                  
mem:                                      2149 2149 2149 2149                                                                  
memstates:                                2 2 2 2                                                                              
meminfo:                                  GPU0:01.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU1:04.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU2:05.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU3:06.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
voltage:                                  1.150 1.150 1.150 1.050                                                              
overheatedgpu:                                                                                                                 
throttled:                                                                                                                     
powertune:                                5 5 5 5


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> This is the full statistic I can get out of ethOS right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 07:51 AM [email protected]//id removed//  //IP removed//    [103.7 hash] /home/ethos # show stats
> 
> defunct:                                  0
> off:                                      0
> allowed:                                  1
> overheat:                                 0
> pool_info:                                stratumproxy enabled
> //address removed//
> proxypool1 eu1.ethermine.org:4444
> proxypool2 eu1.ethermine.org:14444
> pool:                                     eu1.ethermine.org:4444
> miner_version:                            v9.8
> rx_kbps:                                  1.57
> tx_kbps:                                  7.77
> kernel:                                   4.8.17-ethos49
> boot_mode:                                uefi
> uptime:                                   183047
> mac:                                      //removed//
> hostname:                                 //removed//
> rack_loc:
> ip:                                       //removed//
> manu:                                     Gigabyte
> mobo:                                     H110-D3A-CF
> lan_chip:                                 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Contro
> ller (rev 0c)
> load:                                     0.48
> ram:                                      8
> cpu_temp:                                 37
> cpu_name:                                 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> rofs:                                     284
> drive_name:                               DataTraveler 3.0 50E549C1F976B0B1C91AE163
> freespace:                                3
> temp:                                     43.00 43.00 41.00 39.00
> version:                                  1.2.5
> miner_secs:                               182984
> adl_error:
> proxy_problem:                            working
> updating:                                 0
> connected_displays:
> resolution:
> gethelp:
> config_status:                            singlerig
> send_remote:
> autorebooted:                             0
> status:                                   103.7 hash: miner active
> driver:                                   amdgpu
> selected_gpus:
> gpus:                                     4
> fanrpm:                                   2876 2876 2876 2876
> fanpercent:                               64 64 64 64
> hash:                                     103.69
> miner:                                    claymore
> miner_hashes:                             25.94 25.88 25.94 25.93
> dualminer_status:
> dualminer_coin:
> dualminer_hashes:                         0 0 0 0
> models:                                   01 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 04 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 05 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 06 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> bioses:                                   115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100
> default_core:                             1250 1250 1250 1250
> default_mem:                              2149 2149 2149 2149
> vramsize:                                 8 8 8 8
> core:                                     1088 1088 1088 1088
> mem:                                      2149 2149 2149 2149
> memstates:                                2 2 2 2
> meminfo:                                  GPU0:01.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU1:04.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU2:05.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU3:06.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> voltage:                                  1.150 1.150 1.150 1.050
> overheatedgpu:
> throttled:
> powertune:                                5 5 5 5


Something didn't go right.. should be 1.05v on all 4... 3 of them 1.15v & 1 1.05v .. maybe it only worked on one card because the max voltage set in bios is 1.05v, not 1.15v so it's impossible to go to 1.15v unless its increased in the EthOS.

I would flash a faster BIOS... your setting at like 40C on all cards.

Maybe see 128MH/s?

Are all the GPU's the same brand & everything?

I found a state below max was 1.15v so I changed that state as well... it's true max 1.050v which is less power... more savings.

This BIOS should hold 1,250mhz core 24/7 as it has the full fan speed available & 84C max vrm & hotspot.

This BIOS is dialed in nice. Flash It, & I'll check Out Your EthOS Stats Page in 10 minutes or so...









RX580.1.05v.HiSpeed.zfan.off.1250.2188.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## SAMiner2017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> No you're not missing anything other than you forgot to actually click the link and read the description.


Ok thanks.


----------



## SAMiner2017

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Powercolor RX 570 4 GB BIOS
> (Red Dragon)
> 
> Memory Support
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Autodetect
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Hynix H5GC4H24AJR
> 4096 MB, GDDR5, Elpida EDW4032BABG
> 
> I tested the 1750mhz memory error free up to maximum 1906mhz on stock strap... it's faster than slower clock plus tighter timings & more stable.
> I also test 1,313mhz core without issue on these cards. Max temp is reduced to 84C & hotspot from 105c to 84C, power savings & stability.
> 256 watt/ amp limit yet 84C limit will limit the power usage automatically. Its better to set high tdp/ tdc than low & using low max vrm temp & hotspot at 84C.
> The Bios I sent is optimal for maximum performance & stability.
> Sometimes though if your VRM isn't cooled, it could cause issues.


Thanks a lot


----------



## voriand

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*


The voltage is for me also suspicious... But the powertune setting is commented out in the local.conf file, so I don't know what is overwriting the BIOS.
Yeah, all four GPU is the same brand and model: Asus ROG STRIX RX580 O8G 8GB GAMING.

Honestly this 65% fan speed and max. 45C temperature is ideal for me, will it with the new BIOS go up the heat and the noise? And will the power draw be more or maybe less?


----------



## daleschemeroo

Hi...

New to the forums
am trying to change the 1750 and 200 timings but I don't see it on my bios...can anyone help?

trying to overclock

getting hex code


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> The voltage is for me also suspicious... But the powertune setting is commented out in the local.conf file, so I don't know what is overwriting the BIOS.
> Yeah, all four GPU is the same brand and model: Asus ROG STRIX RX580 O8G 8GB GAMING.
> 
> Honestly this 65% fan speed and max. 45C temperature is ideal for me, will it with the new BIOS go up the heat and the noise? And will the power draw be more or maybe less?


Yes, it should increase the hash rate significantly as well. You have tons of overhead. I'd give it a go. I fixed the issue. It was in the Hex of the BIOS... It's fixed 1.05v max now rather than 1.15v... less power draw but way more performance. It took me 30 minutes to mod that BIOS for you...

It takes me at least 20 minutes to mod everyones BIOS, I'm happy to do so... As long as you actually try it so I know if you like it... Makes me happy buddy








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> Hi...
> 
> New to the forums
> am trying to change the 1750 and 200 timings but I don't see it on my bios...can anyone help?
> 
> trying to overclock
> 
> getting hex code


Send over bios .rom ... Attach Paperclip here .. in *.ZIP* form to *avoid* JSON error.


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Yes, it should increase the hash rate significantly as well. You have tons of overhead. I'd give it a go. I fixed the issue. It was in the Hex of the BIOS... It's fixed 1.05v max now rather than 1.15v... less power draw but way more performance. It took me 30 minutes to mod that BIOS for you...
> 
> It takes me at least 20 minutes to mod everyones BIOS, I'm happy to do so... As long as you actually try it so I know if you like it... Makes me happy buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Send over bios .rom ... Attach Paperclip here .. in *.ZIP* form to *avoid* JSON error.


Thank you

Please see attached...I am trying to get to 30mhs

bios.zip 107k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Please see attached...I am trying to get to 30mhs
> 
> bios.zip 107k .zip file


Your welcome.. What's your GPU & Memory Type? Can you send complete model name & memory?


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Your welcome.. What's your GPU & Memory Type? Can you send complete model name & memory?


Sapphire Nitro 8gb 580RX


----------



## m1dz0

suggestion for xfx 570 4gb elpida, please (or link to bios)


----------



## voriand

Flash this BIOS, to all four GPUs. The power draw went UP by 60-70W








Hashrate is still approx. the same, it's now 26.5Mh/s per card.
Can we lower the core speed?

This is my stats now:

Code:



Code:


12:52 AM [email protected] ----- [105.6 hash] /home/ethos # show stats

defunct:                                  0                                                                                    
off:                                      0                                                                                    
allowed:                                  1                                                                                    
overheat:                                 0                                                                                    
pool_info:                                stratumproxy enabled                                                                 
                                          proxywallet ----------                               
                                          proxypool1 eu1.ethermine.org:4444                                                    
                                          proxypool2 eu1.ethermine.org:14444                                                   
pool:                                     eu1.ethermine.org:4444                                                               
miner_version:                            v9.8                                                                                 
rx_kbps:                                  0.00                                                                                 
tx_kbps:                                  0.00                                                                                 
kernel:                                   4.8.17-ethos49                                                                       
boot_mode:                                uefi                                                                                 
uptime:                                   462                                                                                  
mac:                                      -----                                                                         
hostname:                                 -----                                                                               
rack_loc:                                                                                                                      
ip:                                       -----                                                                       
manu:                                     Gigabyte                                                                             
mobo:                                     H110-D3A-CF                                                                          
lan_chip:                                 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Contro
ller (rev 0c)                                                                                                                  
load:                                     0.42                                                                                 
ram:                                      8                                                                                    
cpu_temp:                                 36                                                                                   
cpu_name:                                 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
                                          Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz                                              
rofs:                                     136                                                                                  
drive_name:                               DataTraveler 3.0 50E549C1F976B0B1C91AE163                                            
freespace:                                3.1                                                                                  
temp:                                     43.00 42.00 43.00 38.00                                                              
version:                                  1.2.5                                                                                
miner_secs:                               399                                                                                  
adl_error:                                                                                                                     
proxy_problem:                            working                                                                              
updating:                                 0                                                                                    
connected_displays:                                                                                                            
resolution:                                                                                                                    
gethelp:                                                                                                                       
config_status:                            singlerig                                                                            
send_remote:                                                                                                                   
autorebooted:                             0                                                                                    
status:                                   105.6 hash: miner active                                                             
driver:                                   amdgpu                                                                               
selected_gpus:                                                                                                                 
gpus:                                     4                                                                                    
fanrpm:                                   2876 2876 2876 2876                                                                  
fanpercent:                               64 64 64 64                                                                          
hash:                                     105.61                                                                               
miner:                                    claymore                                                                             
miner_hashes:                             26.53 26.05 26.53 26.50                                                              
dualminer_status:                                                                                                              
dualminer_coin:                                                                                                                
dualminer_hashes:                         0 0 0 0                                                                              
models:                                   01 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          04 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          05 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
                                          06 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung                                          
bioses:                                   115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100                      
default_core:                             1250 1250 1250 1250                                                                  
default_mem:                              2188 2188 2188 2188                                                                  
vramsize:                                 8 8 8 8                                                                              
core:                                     1200 1200 1200 1200                                                                  
mem:                                      2188 2188 2188 2188                                                                  
memstates:                                2 2 2 2                                                                              
meminfo:                                  GPU0:01.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU1:04.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU2:05.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
                                          GPU3:06.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB                        
voltage:                                  1.050 1.050 1.050 1.050                                                              
overheatedgpu:                                                                                                                 
throttled:                                                                                                                     
powertune:                                5 5 5 5


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *voriand*
> 
> Flash this BIOS, to all four GPUs. The power draw went UP by 60-70W
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hashrate is still approx. the same, it's now 26.5Mh/s per card.
> Can we lower the core speed?
> 
> This is my stats now:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 12:52 AM [email protected] ----- [105.6 hash] /home/ethos # show stats
> 
> defunct:                                  0
> off:                                      0
> allowed:                                  1
> overheat:                                 0
> pool_info:                                stratumproxy enabled
> proxywallet ----------
> proxypool1 eu1.ethermine.org:4444
> proxypool2 eu1.ethermine.org:14444
> pool:                                     eu1.ethermine.org:4444
> miner_version:                            v9.8
> rx_kbps:                                  0.00
> tx_kbps:                                  0.00
> kernel:                                   4.8.17-ethos49
> boot_mode:                                uefi
> uptime:                                   462
> mac:                                      -----
> hostname:                                 -----
> rack_loc:
> ip:                                       -----
> manu:                                     Gigabyte
> mobo:                                     H110-D3A-CF
> lan_chip:                                 Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Contro
> ller (rev 0c)
> load:                                     0.42
> ram:                                      8
> cpu_temp:                                 36
> cpu_name:                                 Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G4560 @ 3.50GHz
> rofs:                                     136
> drive_name:                               DataTraveler 3.0 50E549C1F976B0B1C91AE163
> freespace:                                3.1
> temp:                                     43.00 42.00 43.00 38.00
> version:                                  1.2.5
> miner_secs:                               399
> adl_error:
> proxy_problem:                            working
> updating:                                 0
> connected_displays:
> resolution:
> gethelp:
> config_status:                            singlerig
> send_remote:
> autorebooted:                             0
> status:                                   105.6 hash: miner active
> driver:                                   amdgpu
> selected_gpus:
> gpus:                                     4
> fanrpm:                                   2876 2876 2876 2876
> fanpercent:                               64 64 64 64
> hash:                                     105.61
> miner:                                    claymore
> miner_hashes:                             26.53 26.05 26.53 26.50
> dualminer_status:
> dualminer_coin:
> dualminer_hashes:                         0 0 0 0
> models:                                   01 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 04 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 05 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> 06 Ellesmere RX 580 115-D000PIL-100 Samsung
> bioses:                                   115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100 115-D000PIL-100
> default_core:                             1250 1250 1250 1250
> default_mem:                              2188 2188 2188 2188
> vramsize:                                 8 8 8 8
> core:                                     1200 1200 1200 1200
> mem:                                      2188 2188 2188 2188
> memstates:                                2 2 2 2
> meminfo:                                  GPU0:01.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU1:04.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU2:05.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> GPU3:06.00.0:Radeon RX 580:115-D000PIL-100:Samsung K4G80325FB
> voltage:                                  1.050 1.050 1.050 1.050
> overheatedgpu:
> throttled:
> powertune:                                5 5 5 5


*You may consider a more efficient CPU as well... Intel Xeon 1240L v5 Ultra Low Power 25 Watt Quad-Core Boost Up to 3.2Ghz. It's LGA 1151 on Wikipedia.*



Intel G4560 @ 3.5Ghz @ 54 Watts : Passmark Score : 4,930
*Intel Xeon E3 1240L @ 3.5Ghz @ 25 Watts : Passmark Score : 10,360*

*It uses 1/2 the power of the G4560 & is 2x faster... $100 or so... That could save you a lot of cash & give a higher hash rate.*

http://www.ebay.com/itm/INTEL-XEON-E3-1240L-V3-ES-2-0Ghz-4-Core-LGA1150-QFZS-8MB-Engineer-Sample-/232476457766?epid=2146249817&hash=item3620ad3b26:g:B8sAAOSwqfJZehxi

Okay lets try this.. I turned down the voltage to 0.900v & max core clock 1000mhz & also set max VRM & Hotspot to 32C, so it should use 1/2 as much power as that cooler bios... However if memory is all that is possible... I have been able to line up 2266mhz memory before maximum, that's 290GB/s per card... 1.160TB/s total...

Clock states go 200mhz, 300mhz, 400mhz, 500mhz, 600mhz, 700mhz, 800mhz, 900mhz, 1000mhz & all at maximum 0.900v... should use like 30 watts a card or something haha

RX580.0.900v.HiSpeed.zfan.off.1000.2266.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## MiningGpu

hi

can you help me solve this problem


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> Sapphire Nitro 8gb 580RX












RX580.8GB.1.050V.1250.2188.84C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX580.8GB.1.050V.1250.2188.84C.zip 110k .zip file


Thank you...will update you with results


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MiningGpu*
> 
> hi
> 
> can you help me solve this problem


Malware link? delete link?


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> Thank you...will update you with results


Hey Chris...thank you for the bios update

now I am only getting 19 across all four cards...anything I should tweak using Trixx from Sapphire by undervolting and over clocking?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> Hey Chris...thank you for the bios update
> 
> now I am only getting 19 across all four cards...anything I should tweak using Trixx from Sapphire by undervolting and over clocking?


max fan rpm trixx? hwinfo temps sensor page?


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> max fan rpm trixx? hwinfo temps sensor page?


I am sorry I am new to this can you explain
?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *daleschemeroo*
> 
> I am sorry I am new to this can you explain
> ?


When you open Sapphire Trixx fixed fan rpm if you set max speed, what's the max RPM? & Also can you place here a Screenshot Thumbnail of your HWInfo page after load?

Thanks


----------



## chris89

*Let's see what we can pull on LuxMark v3.0 Hotel ... It's a fun super-realistic, ray tracing app that uses Compute & you can clock the GPU like 20% higher stable ... Let's see how it fairs against TITAN XP .. haha

http://www.luxrender.net/release/luxmark/v3.0/luxmark-windows64-v3.0.zip*


----------



## Nightfallx

I need suggestions for GIGABYTE AORUS Radeon RX 580 4GB edition.


----------



## daleschemeroo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> When you open Sapphire Trixx fixed fan rpm if you set max speed, what's the max RPM? & Also can you place here a Screenshot Thumbnail of your HWInfo page after load?
> 
> Thanks


Chris,

I am trying to do a bos mod and change the timing 1750 and 2000 to be the same as the 1750 tming.

But I cant read the timings because its in hex....

can you edit my bios so that the 2000 timing is the same as the 1750 timing please...


----------



## happyrichie

guys im a little lost with all this, ive got an xfx 560D, where do i start? ive overclocked it (1300mhz on the cores and 1830mhz on the memory) now i need 2 see if i can unlock some cores i think... help

so ive tried using srbpolaris editor to change the clocks and then tried flashing it with atiwinflash and then after that the system freezes so i cant use the atikmdag-patcher...


----------



## AlphaC

RX 580 prices seem to be crashing.

I saw some on Microcenter for $240 and on Ebay for $270 from Platinum Micro (a legit seller).

$225 http://www.microcenter.com/product/479406/Radeon_RX_580_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card
$240 http://www.microcenter.com/product/478363/Radeon_RX_580_ARMOR_Overclocked_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card
$240 http://www.microcenter.com/product/478680/Radeon_NITRO_RX_580_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card
$250 http://www.microcenter.com/product/478362/Radeon_RX_580_GAMING_X_4GB_GDDR5_Video_Card
$250 ASUS RX 580 https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814126196
$270 http://www.microcenter.com/product/479279/Radeon_RX_580_Overclocked_8GB_GDDR5_Video_Card
$270 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Sapphire-NITRO-Radeon-RX-580-4GDS-4GB-GDDR5-Video-Graphics-Cards-11265-07-20G-/401369157670?epid=789827650&hash=item5d73775026:g:C74AAOSwqVBZaVyP
$270 MSI RX 580 Gaming X https://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814137119


----------



## Nightfallx

what can you do for this?

AUROS_580.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## HateMeB

Hello. Anyone can send me the original Bios file for RX 580 Limited edition 8gb for Samsung Chip ?
Not from TechpowerUP, but from your own card


----------



## Gunzinger

Hey








I have a Sapphire RX 580 Pulse and I cant seem to be able to undervolt, when I set the voltages in Wattman they work for a while and then reset when the GPU is Idle.
I tried to edit the BIOS of the card to set the voltage directly and by default the values are 65282-65288 which results in about 1,15v under load, however setting the Voltages directly and flashing the BIOS doesnt seem to affect the voltages in the slightest, even though I can modify core clock, fan settings, etc.
I have also played with the "PP_PhmSoftPowerPlayTable" hellm described, but that does not have an effect either








Any help is greatly appreciated, cheers.


----------



## TheBlad3

Hello Everybody.

I can find Uber Mix Timings 3.1 in the beginning of the thread. However I am not stable at 2000 MHz with those.

I keep reading about uber mix 3.2 or uber mix 3.0 but cant find them anywhere.

googling doesn't help a lot.

can anyone point me in the right direction?

Are there noticeable gains in gaming or just for mining?


----------



## TheBlad3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlad3*
> 
> Hello Everybody.
> 
> I can find Uber Mix Timings 3.1 in the beginning of the thread. However I am not stable at 2000 MHz with those.
> 
> I keep reading about uber mix 3.2 or uber mix 3.0 but cant find them anywhere.
> 
> googling doesn't help a lot.
> 
> can anyone point me in the right direction?
> 
> Are there noticeable gains in gaming or just for mining?


Ok guys found uber mix 2.3 on front page and I am stable on 2000mhz.

Now in order to increase memory frequency how do I increase vram voltage in PBE?

do I just set 1000 mv to say 1100mv? What is a safe voltage?

Also If I decrease clocks voltage decrease, so if I increase clock to say 1400 voltage will increase along?

I am used to downclocking/downvolting for mining, but this is my gaming card...


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlad3*
> 
> Ok guys found uber mix 2.3 on front page and I am stable on 2000mhz.
> 
> Now in order to increase memory frequency how do I increase vram voltage in PBE?
> 
> do I just set 1000 mv to say 1100mv? What is a safe voltage?
> 
> Also If I decrease clocks voltage decrease, so if I increase clock to say 1400 voltage will increase along?
> 
> I am used to downclocking/downvolting for mining, but this is my gaming card...


You cannot change VRAM Voltage, the one that you see is IMC voltage, also you cannot enter voltage numbers using PBE anymore, so don't.

So that memory voltage doesn't impact memory overclocking, you maybe would need to bump it if your card could run higher frequency with tight timings, but I say maybe because I didn't experience it nor read it anywhere.

I run my IMC at either 925mv or 950mv, my VRAM also cannot do more than 2020mhz with ubermix 3.2, that is what I run.


----------



## TheBlad3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MixedC*
> 
> You cannot change VRAM Voltage, the one that you see is IMC voltage, also you cannot enter voltage numbers using PBE anymore, so don't.
> 
> So that memory voltage doesn't impact memory overclocking, you maybe would need to bump it if your card could run higher frequency with tight timings, but I say maybe because I didn't experience it nor read it anywhere.
> 
> I run my IMC at either 925mv or 950mv, my VRAM also cannot do more than 2020mhz with ubermix 3.2, that is what I run.


When referring to ubermix 3.2 you mean 2.3 in the first page?

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019

if not can you give me the ubermix 3.2 timing?

Regarding core, my def core speed is 1260, if I increase to say 1400 will the voltage increase accordingly?

I am stable at 1400 with afterburner + 48mv


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheBlad3*
> 
> When referring to ubermix 3.2 you mean 2.3 in the first page?
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> if not can you give me the ubermix 3.2 timing?
> 
> Regarding core, my def core speed is 1260, if I increase to say 1400 will the voltage increase accordingly?
> 
> I am stable at 1400 with afterburner + 48mv


Sorry it is UberMix v3.1 not 3.2 my bad.

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019

no, if you change your clock from PBE to 1400, your voltage will not increase on its own. You have to use pointers to point to correct voltage in Voltage Table.

I recommend you to change your memory strap from PBE and do overclocking from anything like MSI AB, Sapphire Trixx the tool you like.
Also visit RX480->590 conversion thread there is some good info,
if you have a 480, that way you can get 1200MV max instead of 1150mv max and you won't have to patch the drivers.


----------



## hellm

Try and copy the 1750MHz strap into the 2000MHz strap. Only 1-2% less performance than with 3.1. And less errors.
or try and input u3.1 in 1750 and 2000 strap; somone told me it eliminates a few logged errors.


----------



## marvykkio

kids good morning, I have a problem, I tried all the bios I found on the web, but no one is fine for my gpu.
MSI 580 Gaming X 8gb
Memory: K4G80325FB (samsung)
H5GQ8H24MJR (SK HYNIX)

i tried everything uber 3.1, 2.3 i tried to personalize the bios trying from 1: 1500 to 2000 for samsung
and 2: 1625 to 2250 for hynix, I have tried other combinations, but nothing to do, the max I arrive is 27.5 mhs (ETH) I honestly would not know whether to change both momeria samsung and hynix, or just change one of the memories , but I also tried this option, nothing to do when flashing uber 3.1, 2.3, when I started claymore full of artifacts, and restarted the PC.
someone can help me? I repeat my GPU and MSI RX580 Gaming X


----------



## bardacuda

Run GPU-Z to figure out which type of RAM is on your card, then use jaschaknack PBE 1.6 and apply the appropriate custom strap.


----------



## marvykkio

use memory hynix gpu-z


----------



## BILLYSLS

Hi, I have a rx 580 msi gaming, I edited the bios of it setting 1040mv, but whenever the crimsom resets the configs the voltage stays in 1.1375mv in the gpu-z, if I change the voltage to manual in the crimsom and apply, the voltage stands at 1.0375mv.
What can I do to always stay with the voltage I set in the bios?


----------



## sakae48

i'd like to re-flash my 480 to 580 for the no signature required benefit but the vbios i found is Samsung EDW4032BABG while my card is Samsung K4G41325FE. timing is no different but i'd like to ask here to be safe. is it fine or nah?


----------



## bardacuda

That first memory type you mentioned is Elpida/Micron not Samsung.

Someone made conversion BIOSes and posted them earlier...I think it was Hellm or maybe Vento01?

EDIT: Yeah it was @hellm...check the link in his sig, 6 posts up.


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That first memory type you mentioned is Elpida/Micron not Samsung.
> 
> Someone made conversion BIOSes and posted them earlier...I think it was Hellm or maybe Vento01?
> 
> EDIT: Yeah it was @hellm...check the link in his sig, 6 posts up.


snap! glad i didnt do anything yet
thanks!

it's done! RX580 VBIOS + UberMix 3.1 (if i'm not wrong) timing!

big thanks @hellm for the Nitro+ BIOS! I even disabled the annoying zero fan! the idle consumption is reduced too!


----------



## heavyarms

I am modifying an MSI rx 570 armor oc 4gb card. Having some problems with the clock speeds fluctuating. From what it seems by HWInfo the GPU Core current crosses 109A. the BIOS has TDC setting at 107. Is this the limiter I am hitting and the card gets throttled to lower clocks?

I am not hitting the power or TDP limit as per HWInfo. Can I increase the TDC value in the BIOS? If so how much would be safe.

Following are the clocks of the card right now in BIOS

core 1075 @ 887mV memory 2040 @900mV.


----------



## bardacuda

@heavyarms

I have 3 types of 570s.....ASUS Strix, Gigabyte Aorus, and Nitro+. The TDC values in their stock BIOSes are 123A, 123A, and 135A respectively. Bumping yours up by 20 or 30A shouldn't be a problem.

That said, I have done that to my Armor cards and it doesn't keep them from throttling at 72°C. I think the problem is the target temp.


----------



## heavyarms

@bardacuda

Mine doesn't reach 72 degrees. The throttling starts right when i hit a workload and when temps are in 40-50's Keeps switching between core clock states back and forth.

I'll try increasing the TDC values.

EDIT: That worked. No more throttling. Although temps are pretty high 76 degrees :S.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay... For what reason the 500 cards have 72C throttle temp and the 400 cards have 90C? Not like i cant change it, but...


----------



## nolive721

used to post here when I was a RX480 owner but I sold it and am playing now witha RX560 until settling on what to buy between GTX 1080,1070TI and VEGA 56 deepdning on price and availbility here in Japan

http://www.overclock.net/t/1605802/official-polaris-owners-club/4300#post_26393427

already heavily OCed teh core to 1500Mhz and memory to 200Mhz, trying to play with BIOS editing now but it says device ID not recognized.I am on version 1.4 of Polaris BIOS editor and would like to unlock voltage as well as alter memory timings

any advice appreciated


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sakae48*
> 
> snap! glad i didnt do anything yet
> thanks!
> 
> it's done! RX580 VBIOS + UberMix 3.1 (if i'm not wrong) timing!
> 
> big thanks @hellm for the Nitro+ BIOS! I even disabled the annoying zero fan! the idle consumption is reduced too!


How did you disable the zero fan?


----------



## sakae48

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kilogrm70*
> 
> How did you disable the zero fan?


check out the hellm's thread on his signature. the thread is easy to understand, just be careful







you will need hex editor for that


----------



## rastaeyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Okay... For what reason the 500 cards have 72C throttle temp and the 400 cards have 90C? Not like i cant change it, but...


They don't have a 72C throttle, where are you getting that from??

See here
https://imgur.com/a/o4AU7


----------



## bardacuda

The MSI Armor cards do. Their temp. target is set at 70°C and they throttle if they get to 72...which is dumb because it's really easy to get there without much voltage and it's not harmful for the chip.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The MSI Armor cards do. Their temp. target is set at 70°C and they throttle if they get to 72...which is dumb because it's really easy to get there without much voltage and it's not harmful for the chip.


Forgot to check my Gaming X... Is it only for the Armor?


----------



## bardacuda

Not sure...I don't have any Gaming X cards.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone know the link to Hellm's thread for zero fan/disable fan hex mod?


----------



## hellm

4 threads down, or use that link in my sig.


----------



## ku4eto

Ok, the Gaming X has 90C throttle temp, unlike the other model.


----------



## bardacuda

The temp. target I was referring to isn't from PBE btw. Just wanted to clarify that. I only see it under GPU-Z > Advanced > AMD BIOS. Below is a SS from an ASUS Strix 570 for clarification (which is at a more reasonable 78° and probably doesn't throttle until 80° but I never had it that high). In all 3 of my Armor cards this value is 70° and they throttle @ 72°.



In PBE I only see temps as they relate to fan speed (which don't seem to change behaviour when I change their value), and also Max/Shutdown/Hotspot temp in the Powertune section which are at 90/94/105°, but the cards never get that high due the the temp. target causing throttling before it ever gets there.

I'm not sure where this temp. target is located in the BIOS so I'm not sure how to change it. I probably won't bother since the cards are for mining and are heavily undervolted so they don't get that high....but for gaming that temp. target would be a real problem. I was getting throttling when I did stock testing in Firestrike and Valley/Superposition.


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The temp. target I was referring to isn't from PBE btw. Just wanted to clarify that. I only see it under GPU-Z > Advanced > AMD BIOS. Below is a SS from an ASUS Strix 570 for clarification (which is at a more reasonable 78° and probably doesn't throttle until 80° but I never had it that high). In all 3 of my Armor cards this value is 70° and they throttle @ 72°.
> 
> 
> 
> In PBE I only see temps as they relate to fan speed (which don't seem to change behaviour when I change their value), and also Max/Shutdown/Hotspot temp in the Powertune section which are at 90/94/105°, but the cards never get that high due the the temp. target causing throttling before it ever gets there.
> 
> I'm not sure where this temp. target is located in the BIOS so I'm not sure how to change it. I probably won't bother since the cards are for mining and are heavily undervolted so they don't get that high....but for gaming that temp. target would be a real problem. I was getting throttling when I did stock testing in Firestrike and Valley/Superposition.


This value is 70 in bios for both RX 570 armor OC and RX 570 Gaming X for me. Sapphire RX 580 Nitro has this at 75. It's modifiable from SRB Polaris v3 bios editor.


----------



## Michailov

Hi,

I gave up with edit my own BIOS. I have a random blue screen or device driver crash. I flash RX480 Reference BIOS (ref480-580.1.0013.rom.zip from thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1634872/bios-mod-rx480-rx580-conversions-how-to-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580) and those situation did not exists. Now my problem is a big throttling. When I play games or run benchmark the core clock is fluctuate over 1100-1150 mHz and the performance is not too high. Could you help me resolve this problem? I would like to have a stable core clock when card is loaded.

Thanks you in advance for any help.
Michailov


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Sorry guys I missed only the last 300 pages, any news regarding pipe unlocks on RX 470 / RX570?

I'm currently using an Strix RX 470 with RX 570 Bios which is working flawlessly in any driver without the patcher or CRU or atimdag.sys.

Any more interesting new to extract performance from this card? Can I make custom bios already without worrying with signature drivers?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B4rr3L Rid3R*
> 
> Sorry guys I missed only the last 300 pages, any news regarding pipe unlocks on RX 470 / RX570?
> 
> I'm currently using an Strix RX 470 with RX 570 Bios which is working flawlessly in any driver without the patcher or CRU or atimdag.sys.
> 
> Any more interesting new to extract performance from this card? Can I make custom bios already without worrying with signature drivers?


Not possible for those. Only RX460 can be fully unlocked.


----------



## rastaeyes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The MSI Armor cards do. Their temp. target is set at 70°C and they throttle if they get to 72...which is dumb because it's really easy to get there without much voltage and it's not harmful for the chip.


That's very odd, my understanding is that temperature target is what it aims for, not a hard limit which will throttle, hence why that value is separate to max temp and others in my imgur image. I don't have experience with that card so maybe it is an outlier.


----------



## PPBottle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *heavyarms*
> 
> I am modifying an MSI rx 570 armor oc 4gb card. Having some problems with the clock speeds fluctuating. From what it seems by HWInfo the GPU Core current crosses 109A. the BIOS has TDC setting at 107. Is this the limiter I am hitting and the card gets throttled to lower clocks?
> 
> I am not hitting the power or TDP limit as per HWInfo. Can I increase the TDC value in the BIOS? If so how much would be safe.
> 
> Following are the clocks of the card right now in BIOS
> 
> core 1075 @ 887mV memory 2040 @900mV.


Up the % power limit. These 570 Armor cards are totally bananas regarding their GPU power chip/amperge readings. i have 3 cards, my 75 ASIC one shows 165W GPU chip power and like 130A but then again at the wall is consuming 130W considering the PSU losses (gold unit 90% efficiency). Then my 82 ASIC one reports 140W GPU chip power at same clock and voltage, 105A but is consuming 15W more at the wall compared to the other card.

If your ASIC quality is on the low numbers (so, low leakage parts), I would just dial up the power limit as that is severely limiting on the 570 Armor cards with low ASIC, somehow they got the readings wrong and report more power consumption on the low leakage parts and less power consumption on the high leakage ones.

I dont know how much vent starved are your cards, but even in my 82 ASIC card which is the hungriest, they never seem to go above 66C and 2250RPM If I set the target temp at 65C and they dont throttle if I up the power limit (it is funny because the 75 ASIC card would otherwise severely throttle as the max TDP is 120W on bios at +0%PL, but no way it would consume that much in reality at the wall anyways, as my tests have shown).


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Thanks, still no definitive bios mod also?


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rastaeyes*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> The MSI Armor cards do. Their temp. target is set at 70°C and they throttle if they get to 72...which is dumb because it's really easy to get there without much voltage and it's not harmful for the chip.
> 
> 
> 
> That's very odd, my understanding is that temperature target is what it aims for, not a hard limit which will throttle, hence why that value is separate to max temp and others in my imgur image. I don't have experience with that card so maybe it is an outlier.
Click to expand...

Maybe that's not what's causing the throttling, but if it isn't I don't know what is. Upping the TDC, TDA, and Max Power Limit did not stop the throttling on those cards.


----------



## m1dz0

Anyone has custom straps for rx570 xfx 4gb elpida?
Or bios over 27.5?


----------



## 2ristede

hey. So i tried the polaris bios editor. just changed the tdp and tda for the card, nothing else.

Reboot successful and back into windows the sliders is locket up in msi afterburner and the screen is stuck on 60hz only...









got this card
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185351/xfx-rx480-8192-160802

its not possible to edit the stock bios or somthing like that??

thx in advance!


----------



## kilogrm70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2ristede*
> 
> hey. So i tried the polaris bios editor. just changed the tdp and tda for the card, nothing else.
> 
> Reboot successful and back into windows the sliders is locket up in msi afterburner and the screen is stuck on 60hz only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this card
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185351/xfx-rx480-8192-160802
> 
> its not possible to edit the stock bios or somthing like that??
> 
> thx in advance!


You can edit the stock RX 480 bios that came with the card, but the problem is that once you do, it becomes a modified bios and is no longer recognized by the driver as official, so when the modded bios is flashed on the card and you reboot the pc, the graphics card driver sees that your card is running a modified bios, so it won't work properly. It is possible to patch the driver and prevent this from happening, but it's much easier to just flash your card with an equivalent RX 580 bios, because the bios check is not performed for 580 bios flashed cards. Hellm created a series of such bios files for many of the RX 480 card variants including the reference RX 480, and the XFX GTR 480 Black Edition like what you have. I would recommend going with the latest version of what he created for your card. The 580 bios files he made were designed to work with the specific card in question, and in my opinion is the best option to pursue should you decide to flash a 580 bios onto your 480 card. Refer to the first page of this thread for the appropriate bios to use for your card.


----------



## foofer1233

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *2ristede*
> 
> hey. So i tried the polaris bios editor. just changed the tdp and tda for the card, nothing else.
> 
> Reboot successful and back into windows the sliders is locket up in msi afterburner and the screen is stuck on 60hz only...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got this card
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185351/xfx-rx480-8192-160802
> 
> its not possible to edit the stock bios or somthing like that??
> 
> thx in advance!


Aaaaactually I would not recommend flashing a 580 vBIOS, as people have had issues doing that in the past. Just patch your driver and as long as you remember to do that after every update (it's hella easy - see the first page of this thread for the utility that does it) you're golden. If you forget, you'll very soon remember when you restart your computer lol.


----------



## hellm

What people?
I guess you mean by flashing an unmodded 580 Bios of another card. Those problems where one of the reasons for my project.

Modding your original 480 BIOS to a 580 is way better than patching the driver. No problems will occur, you can't say that for the driver patch.
My conversions made from a real 580 BIOS have also less known issues then this driver patch. Only thing would be the ports of the second row, like the DVI, there might be little issues.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foofer1233*
> 
> Aaaaactually I would not recommend flashing a 580 vBIOS, as people have had issues doing that in the past. Just patch your driver and as long as you remember to do that after every update (it's hella easy - see the first page of this thread for the utility that does it) you're golden. If you forget, you'll very soon remember when you restart your computer lol.


like hellm said,
been using his MSI 580 bios for months now, It is actually way better than my stock 480 bios. I had 1.38v voltage spikes, I no longer have them.
It is really headache free. No driver patches + better idle clocks.


----------



## bardacuda

So you guys with 480 --> 580 conversion BIOSes don't need to patch the driver? I need to patch the driver going from stock 580 --> modded 580 BIOS. How do your conversion BIOSes pass the signature check?


----------



## hellm

You are the only person in the whole wide world, who needs this patch. NSA doesn't like you.


----------



## 2ristede

thank you for the replys guys very helpful...

yes i have alrdy flashed my rx 480 > 580 and it works flawless (higher tdp stock bios yay).

it just seems im running into tdp limits again on my overclock running at 1480mhz. wanted to reach that 1500mhz unicorn but seem to run into the bios limit again







.

thx for clearing up that modifying the stock bios dosnt work.

i guess i will try the atikmdag-patcher

how much is changed on the modified bios 480 > 580 on page 1?
example: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/192497/192497

is it just modified clocks and tdps? or also the straps. (i kno nothing about the straps and dont kno how to read them properly in polaris editor)


----------



## FlanK3r

Guys, can someone take a minute at this thread? He did mistake in wrong section of subthread









http://www.overclock.net/t/1640854/rog-strix-rx580-flash-bios


----------



## OlDirtyBox

flashed my 480 GTR to 580 GTR and i notice no problems at all. stock my max oc was 1420 core and 2250 mem. With 580 my new oc at stock volt is 1460/2020mem although mem went down the timings were improved. Reached a score of 15870 in firestrike


----------



## Highebd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlDirtyBox*
> 
> flashed my 480 GTR to 580 GTR and i notice no problems at all. stock my max oc was 1420 core and 2250 mem. With 580 my new oc at stock volt is 1460/2020mem although mem went down the timings were improved. Reached a score of 15870 in firestrick


Can it be tested that the flash is OK and the card is going as it is?


----------



## OlDirtyBox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Highebd*
> 
> Can it be tested that the flash is OK and the card is going as it is?


not sure what other way to test stability other than stress testing which it passes and gaming..temps remained the same also


----------



## Highebd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlDirtyBox*
> 
> *not sure what other way to test stability other than stress testing which it passes and gaming..temps remained the same also*


So try out a stress test to verify the stability of a graphics card in the 3Dmark Firestrike ?


----------



## OlDirtyBox

not sure why is shows volt peak at 1.5 HWINFO shows diff


----------



## hellm

And we have those spikes again. They are not related to the 580 BIOS, from what i told they even get reduced.
MixedC had this problem with his stock 480 BIOS, you can read here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1634872/bios-mod-rx480-rx580-conversions-how-to-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580/210#post_26373612

so, maybe raising power limit will get rid of those spikes. i don't know what they are, and what is causing this.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> You are the only person in the whole wide world, who needs this patch. NSA doesn't like you.


Haha well that's actually probably true, but luckily I'm not important enough for them to care.









Maybe it was only a problem on the particular driver I was using at the time. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ Clocks would show as 0 in GPU-Z/AB and I couldn't change clocks or volts unless I did the patch.


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> And we have those spikes again. They are not related to the 580 BIOS, from what i told they even get reduced.
> MixedC had this problem with his stock 480 BIOS, you can read here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1634872/bios-mod-rx480-rx580-conversions-how-to-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580/210#post_26373612
> 
> so, maybe raising power limit will get rid of those spikes. i don't know what they are, and what is causing this.


I have no spikes anymore. As you know I have gone really hard on it to get rid of it because my card lost OCing capability so fast in 3 months, it was impossible. 1096mv 1370mhz was all good, now 1340 will crash. OFC it stopped degrading and settled after spikes are gone.
(I used to record 1.35-1.4V spikes almost every 5-15 secs at some point)

Spikes also occur with stock 480 bios while playing video, it doesnt with 580 bios because 580 bios has better clock stability.

What I have done,
Latest Driver -> Something is different now it is even better while video playback.
580 bios flash
Increase TDP limit so it doesnt throttle while under load, doesn't switch P-states, doesn't spike.
Keep VRMs cool. (70-80C)

Haven't recorded a spike for a month.
Spikes happen when GPU goes highest P-state from lower p-state one of a sudden prematurely and VRM overshoots the voltage I think.
This is what I beleive what's going on. Because spikes often happen when VRMs are 90C> and GPU TDP Thorttling under load, or with 480 bios gpu jumps to higher P-state from lower p-state but video playback doesn't really load the card hence same effect, overshoots.


----------



## Nightfallx

can someone make this bios better for me?

AUROS_4GB_580.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> can someone make this bios better for me?
> 
> AUROS_4GB_580.zip 110k .zip file


Better how? What are you looking to do that the stock BIOS doesn't? Better is kinda subjective and it's gonna depend on the card how much "better" it can be


----------



## chris89

I made this BIOS if anyone uses RX 470 4GB Nitro ... 1.050v undervolt from 1.175v & zero throttling zero issues... high performance & stability with 500 watt power limit & tdc limit uses like 80 watts

@Beat

BEAT - Sapphire RX 470 4gb

Ellesmere.zfan.off.1050mv.1250mhz.1906mhz.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## palanoid

my card can only do 2090mhz at stock imc voltage and timings.
is it still safe to try copying the 1750 timings to the 2000 one?


----------



## Echoa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *palanoid*
> 
> my card can only do 2090mhz at stock imc voltage and timings.
> is it still safe to try copying the 1750 timings to the 2000 one?


If it doesn't work right just change it back. Keep a clean copy of the original bios and just test it. Can't say for certain but should be safe


----------



## curcioip

Hi @all,

i have a XFX RX480 RS 8GB (RX-480P8LFB6) and have modified the BIOS with PBE to set preffered frequencies, voltages as some fan settings. Is there a way to make this BIOS look like it was a RX580 to avoid BIOS-Signature check? As i find it annoying to patch the driver as it is giving me some problems lately...

would be nice if someone expierenced could help me in doing this or even better could do this for me

thanks in advance

curcioip

Ellesmere_OC_UBERv31.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## moroi

Hi all.
Need some help.
I have SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 580 Special Edition 8GB.Is not on my location.Is runing on etOS and i dont know nothing about this sistem.Bios is modded and all cards is runing at 29.6Mh/each 178MH/sistem and is stabile.Is runing for 2 month whit this bios and is ok.My problem is the power used is 1300W/h,and PSU is 1300W . I use to mine ETH. I cant dual mining is increase power.
Any one can help me to undervold this card in bios?May be to make 30-31MH and 1000W/h?May be 2 bios? one good for mining ETH only and one for dual mining? but whit lower power?
I will post original bios and modded bios.memory is Hynix

original.zip 107k .zip file


SE2130.zip 107k .zip file


I cant send as .rar so rename .zip whit .rar
Thanks in advance,and sry for my english.


----------



## deffdsp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moroi*
> 
> Hi all.
> Need some help.
> I have SAPPHIRE NITRO+ Radeon RX 580 Special Edition 8GB.Is not on my location.Is runing on etOS and i dont know nothing about this sistem.Bios is modded and all cards is runing at 29.6Mh/each 178MH/sistem and is stabile.Is runing for 2 month whit this bios and is ok.My problem is the power used is 1300W/h,and PSU is 1300W . I use to mine ETH. I cant dual mining is increase power.
> Any one can help me to undervold this card in bios?May be to make 30-31MH and 1000W/h?May be 2 bios? one good for mining ETH only and one for dual mining? but whit lower power?
> I will post original bios and modded bios.memory is Hynix
> 
> original.zip 107k .zip file
> 
> 
> SE2130.zip 107k .zip file
> 
> 
> I cant send as .rar so rename .zip whit .rar
> Thanks in advance,and sry for my english.


I am searching for ways to mod bios like 3 months without success. Tho some folks on facebook said - google it. My closest luck is Anoraks bios
https://anorak.tech/t/anoraks-vbios-collection-optimized-settings-for-performance-power-saving/13

find power safe bios. edit as you wish with this bios editor - flash.
https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0

and then - in windows, when i set memory clock from 2000 to 2001 for example it magically reduces power consumption from 125 per card to 105 per card. in this way I can reduce total power consumption from wall from 1350 to 1150. I just launch MSI afterburner at startup to set mem to 2001 (or any value that is different form bios) and it sets my cards to lower power consumption. See this post where I have shown how it looks like in real life.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/4260#post_26316080

Tho - this does not work on Linux - at least on simpleminingos memory change has 0 effect on undervolting







Thats the reason I am staying on Windows with my AMD cards.


----------



## moroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deffdsp*
> 
> I am searching for ways to mod bios like 3 months without success. Tho some folks on facebook said - google it. My closest luck is Anoraks bios
> https://anorak.tech/t/anoraks-vbios-collection-optimized-settings-for-performance-power-saving/13
> 
> find power safe bios. edit as you wish with this bios editor - flash.
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1882656.0
> 
> and then - in windows, when i set memory clock from 2000 to 2001 for example it magically reduces power consumption from 125 per card to 105 per card. in this way I can reduce total power consumption from wall from 1350 to 1150. I just launch MSI afterburner at startup to set mem to 2001 (or any value that is different form bios) and it sets my cards to lower power consumption. See this post where I have shown how it looks like in real life.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1604567/polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx/4260#post_26316080
> 
> Tho - this does not work on Linux - at least on simpleminingos memory change has 0 effect on undervolting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the reason I am staying on Windows with my AMD cards.


In whindows i can setup but my problem is my sistem work on a location on etOS and i cant put in windows.Theat i need to setup undervolt in bios card.
Thanks


----------



## deffdsp

well yeah, I do also want to use simpleming os - but no chance on sapphire radeon cards. only windows undervolting works. maybe you can pay someone something like few hundreds as thay ussualy ask to mod your bios manually. tho I can not point to any specific person.


----------



## GODlikeX5

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moroi*
> 
> In whindows i can setup but my problem is my sistem work on a location on etOS and i cant put in windows.Theat i need to setup undervolt in bios card.
> Thanks


i think i can help you contact me at [email protected]


----------



## chris89

Here's the rx 550s AIDA GPGPU


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moroi*
> 
> In whindows i can setup but my problem is my sistem work on a location on etOS and i cant put in windows.Theat i need to setup undervolt in bios card.
> Thanks


Send us your Remote Ethos URL.. should be a lot less power depending on how many cards... 1200mv to 1050mv

Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.55C.zip 110k .zip file


Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.60C.zip 110k .zip file


Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.70C.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## moroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Send us your Remote Ethos URL.. should be a lot less power depending on how many cards... 1200mv to 1050mv
> 
> Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.55C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.60C.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Sapphire.Nitro.RX580.8GB.1250Mhz.2150Mhz.1050mv.70C.zip 110k .zip file


Hi thanks .
I dont have acces to my ring but i will send this bios and i will share result in few days.Rig runing on 6 cards.
Thank you


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moroi*
> 
> Hi thanks .
> I dont have acces to my ring but i will send this bios and i will share result in few days.Rig runing on 6 cards.
> Thank you


your welcome

ethos like this...http://ba93f0.ethosdistro.com


----------



## chris89

Here's my *MSI Low Profile RX 550 2GB BIOS @ 1,375Mhz Core Clock* for anyone who has one, it's well worth it.

It yields 0.5 tera flops more on single precision & doubles double precision performance.

1375-1906.1150mv.zip 109k .zip file


----------



## jaug1337

Okay guys here goes.

It seems my GPU might have degraded. I am not sure.

Haven't tested in a clean OS yet.

FB usage % is spiking all the time, cannot stabilize, nor can the Core Clock (which is the main suspect).

I flashed my RX 480 Sapphire 8GB Reference card to a RX 580 and overclocked it to 1440/2100 (uber 3.1) - however, it seems something went wrong.

It has been fine for a month or two, but now it is simple cr**.

I also had 1 GPU Memory Error after this run, should I make a new vBIOS with a clocked down memory?

So far I've tried DDU, old AMD drivers, new AMD drivers, reseating the GPU onto a different PCI-E port, different 6-pin power cable, changed power cable entry inside PSU, reset BIOS settings, changed vBIOS (different ones), changed display cables, reseated display cables, ran windows barebone without any programs, still same frame time issue.

Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance

P.S. just noticed core clock is stable in my screenshot... yeah, it usually isn't, might seem stable because this is a synthetic benchmark, in games it fluctuates!


----------



## MixedC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jaug1337*
> 
> Okay guys here goes.
> 
> It seems my GPU might have degraded. I am not sure.
> 
> Haven't tested in a clean OS yet.
> 
> FB usage % is spiking all the time, cannot stabilize, nor can the Core Clock (which is the main suspect).
> 
> I flashed my RX 480 Sapphire 8GB Reference card to a RX 580 and overclocked it to 1440/2100 (uber 3.1) - however, it seems something went wrong.
> 
> It has been fine for a month or two, but now it is simple cr**.
> 
> I also had 1 GPU Memory Error after this run, should I make a new vBIOS with a clocked down memory?
> 
> So far I've tried DDU, old AMD drivers, new AMD drivers, reseating the GPU onto a different PCI-E port, different 6-pin power cable, changed power cable entry inside PSU, reset BIOS settings, changed vBIOS (different ones), changed display cables, reseated display cables, ran windows barebone without any programs, still same frame time issue.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> P.S. just noticed core clock is stable in my screenshot... yeah, it usually isn't, might seem stable because this is a synthetic benchmark, in games it fluctuates!


MY GPU severely degraded and fast in 3 months with its default 480 bios with no overvolting, it had severe voltage spiking up to 1.35V check for those, I think they did it.
about single memory error 2100 is really good with ubermix tbh, I can only dream of it. put ubermix timings into 1750 strap as well, apperantly it gets rid of that rare errors.


----------



## chris89

*Here's a Sticky, if anyone has the MSI RADEON RX 550 2GB LOW PROFILE.

So here's the BIOS.

MSI.RX550.2GB.LP.1250.1750.950mv.zip 109k .zip file


I Made a Virtually Silent BIOS that never hardly leaves IDLE fan speed. Looking at 60C load with this UNDERVOLT, down from 1.075v to 0.950v... that's 950 millivolts at load & it made a huge difference. From 60 watts load down to 25 watts.

It's over clocked too, up to 1,250mhz core. I had it up to 1,500mhz core but isn't in game stable as it black screens upon entering Tomb Raider.

The difference between overclocks shows here...*


----------



## chris89

I noticed something remarkable with 4K 390x testing.

I clocked the core to 750MHZ, which only needed 0.981v 981 millivolts at 4096x2160 on Prey.

The FPS at *1172Mhz* using *300 watts*, is *only 29 fps*. At *750MHZ*, it's 20 fps, with an unusual as ever *100,000,000 memory errors*, where as at *1000Mhz+, no errors*.

Interesting how insanely efficient it is at *750MHZ*, fan in *INAUDIBLE* and only hit 60C core.

So it's interesting at a CLOCK of *56.22% higher frequency, only yields 45% worse FPS... So that's saying something.*

Though *POWER* wise from *300* watts down to *89* watts is a remarkable *337% LESS POWER! 337%! YES 337% less power for 45% worse FPS.*


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

People tell me such a moment. Recently noticed that the voltage values recorded in the BIOS are overlapped by the driver. Those the driver really gives more millivolts to the card than I flashed into my BIOSmod. What versions of the drivers do not have this problem/feature?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> People tell me such a moment. Recently noticed that the voltage values recorded in the BIOS are overlapped by the driver. Those the driver really gives more millivolts to the card than I flashed into my BIOSmod. What versions of the drivers do not have this problem/feature?


Hello, sir.

What are you looking to achieve? send me your bios


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> People tell me such a moment. Recently noticed that the voltage values recorded in the BIOS are overlapped by the driver. Those the driver really gives more millivolts to the card than I flashed into my BIOSmod. What versions of the drivers do not have this problem/feature?


They all do, to varying degree. Some people have used 17.9.1 and say it minimizes the spikes, but doesn't get rid of them. To get rid of those spikes (at least to the point where monitoring software can't pick anything up) you need to pretty much flash a custom 580 BIOS with custom voltage limits. The topic has been covered at length by MixedC, hellm and probably some other people as well in the Polaris BIOS mod and 480 -> 580 conversion threads.


----------



## moroi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *moroi*
> 
> Hi thanks .
> I dont have acces to my ring but i will send this bios and i will share result in few days.Rig runing on 6 cards.
> Thank you


Hi all .
As i promisse i come whit update.
I try like 20 bios from many place and finaly i find a very good one and stabile.
I will post here may be some of you want this.
i run 6 cards on ethOS on this config:
local.conf
#######
globalminer claymore
maxgputemp 80
globalfan 75
globalcore 1175
globalmem 2175
globalpowertune 2
vlt Yourminername 850
********************************
whit global fan 75 gpu run at 44Cat 23C ambient --- whit gobalfan 50 gpu 49C

rig run at 1050W and 181.4 Mh very stabile
ETH single on nanopool
TH - Total Speed: 181.415 Mh/s, Total Shares: 0(0+0+0+0+1+0), Rejected: 0, Time: 00:00
ETH: GPU0 30.225 Mh/s, GPU1 30.237 Mh/s, GPU2 30.246 Mh/s, GPU3 30.230 Mh/s, GPU4 30.236 Mh/s, GPU5 30.240 Mh/s
GPU is SAPPHIRE NITRO+RX 580 LimitedEdition 8G HYNIX MEMORY

SapphireNitroPlusLimitedEditionRX5808GB.zip 256k .zip file

change .zip whit .rom
thanks all for help


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hello, sir.
> What are you looking to achieve? send me your bios


Ok lets I explain my thoughts.


Spoiler: Config



LG 24MP68VQ-P Freesync
Asrock X370 Taichi
AMD Ryzen™ R7 [email protected] 1.1875V
G.SKILL [email protected] 16-15-15-35-CR1 1.35V
RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC [email protected]@1087 [email protected]
Samsung 750EVO 256Gb
Samsung 850EVO 256Gb
Fractal Design Kellvin s24
Fractal Design Define R5 Window White
600W Thermaltake TR2 80+ Gold


Stock voltage for different P-states were such

My videocard has ASIC 82,7% so on I decided to overclock my card a bit. Let's start with memory: it stably works at a frequency of 2100 MHz with timings from 1750 MHz. But the core I overclocked to 1400 MHz, having flashed the voltage in the BIOS of 1087 mV. With such values, the card stably passes the stress test more than 12 times (20 times laziness was trite, I did not see a difference, only time is longer). However, I missed the important thing - I did not monitor the voltage through the hwinfo64, i.e. for the values of the frequency, the temperature of the VRM and the core, the speed of the vents were looked. But the voltage on the chip did not track. Now it's clear what the driver actually gives to the chip around 1.12 -1.13V. I think that, thanks to the high ASIC, my chip will be able to work at a lower voltage. Or at this voltage It will take another 30-40 megahertz . But since the driver overstates the voltage values, and for a reason I do not understand the principle it did it, I asked my question.

Now I'm using Win10 x64 1607 LTSB, Radeon drivers 17.9.1


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Ok lets I explain my thoughts.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Config
> 
> 
> 
> LG 24MP68VQ-P Freesync
> Asrock X370 Taichi
> AMD Ryzen™ R7 [email protected] 1.1875V
> G.SKILL [email protected] 16-15-15-35-CR1 1.35V
> RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC [email protected]@1087 [email protected]
> Samsung 750EVO 256Gb
> Samsung 850EVO 256Gb
> Fractal Design Kellvin s24
> Fractal Design Define R5 Window White
> 600W Thermaltake TR2 80+ Gold
> 
> 
> Stock voltage for different P-states were such
> 
> My videocard has ASIC 82,7% so on I decided to overclock my card a bit. Let's start with memory: it stably works at a frequency of 2100 MHz with timings from 1750 MHz. But the core I overclocked to 1400 MHz, having flashed the voltage in the BIOS of 1087 mV. With such values, the card stably passes the stress test more than 12 times (20 times laziness was trite, I did not see a difference, only time is longer). However, I missed the important thing - I did not monitor the voltage through the hwinfo64, i.e. for the values of the frequency, the temperature of the VRM and the core, the speed of the vents were looked. But the voltage on the chip did not track. Now it's clear what the driver actually gives to the chip around 1.12 -1.13V. I think that, thanks to the high ASIC, my chip will be able to work at a lower voltage. Or at this voltage It will take another 30-40 megahertz . But since the driver overstates the voltage values, and for a reason I do not understand the principle it did it, I asked my question.
> 
> Now I'm using Win10 x64 1607 LTSB, Radeon drivers 17.9.1


If all you want to do is undervolt a bit then you can use the offset in something like WattTool or directly in BIOS (see third post in 480 -> 580 conversion thread).


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Not really, I wanted to overclock my card within reasonable voltage. That is, on the core of about 1400-1430 Mhz with the minimum necessary voltage. I just do not understand why the voltage flashed to the BIOS (I edited my native BIOS with PBE)


is ignored by driver and it sets higher values. This can be avoided only if the card is flashed to 580 BIOS, just like that?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> Not really, I wanted to overclock my card within reasonable voltage. That is, on the core of about 1400-1430 Mhz with the minimum necessary voltage. I just do not understand why the voltage flashed to the BIOS (I edited my native BIOS with PBE)
> 
> 
> is ignored by driver and it sets higher values. This can be avoided only if the card is flashed to 580 BIOS, just like that?


No those aren't the spikes I was referring to. Yeah, you can't really set voltages that way anymore, just use the offset.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Mm, and from what values it is necessary to consider offset? That is, what is the basis for counting? I mean the values for the P-states (from BIOS sections is ignored) how did it calculated? And will the offset be applied to all p-states or only P5 and P6?


----------



## hellm

Those voltages you wanted to change with PBE are found in the PowerPlay table in the BIOS. They only apply if u switch to manual voltage in wattman.

If you want to mod your BIOS, the 580 switch is a convenient way to not have to patch the driver.

You can change max Vcore in 25mV steps and/or use offset (6.25mV steps), if those bytes are there (you have to add them according to your voltage controller). see thread in my sig, post#1+3. The p-states are calculated from the values found in ASIC profiling table in the Bios. you can also change other settings, but i can't give u any tips there, since for me only p-state 7 is of any interest.


Spoiler: ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6



typedef struct _ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6
{
ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER asHeader;
ULONG ulMaxVddc;
ULONG ulMinVddc;
USHORT usLkgEuseIndex;
UCHAR ucLkgEfuseBitLSB;
UCHAR ucLkgEfuseLength;
ULONG ulLkgEncodeLn_MaxDivMin;
ULONG ulLkgEncodeMax;
ULONG ulLkgEncodeMin;
EFUSE_LINEAR_FUNC_PARAM sRoFuse;
ULONG ulEvvDefaultVddc;
ULONG ulEvvNoCalcVddc;
ULONG ulSpeed_Model;
ULONG ulSM_A0;
ULONG ulSM_A1;
ULONG ulSM_A2;
ULONG ulSM_A3;
ULONG ulSM_A4;
ULONG ulSM_A5;
ULONG ulSM_A6;
ULONG ulSM_A7;
UCHAR ucSM_A0_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A1_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A2_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A3_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A4_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A5_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A6_sign;
UCHAR ucSM_A7_sign;
ULONG ulMargin_RO_a;
ULONG ulMargin_RO_b;
ULONG ulMargin_RO_c;
ULONG ulMargin_fixed;
ULONG ulMargin_Fmax_mean;
ULONG ulMargin_plat_mean;
ULONG ulMargin_Fmax_sigma;
ULONG ulMargin_plat_sigma;
ULONG ulMargin_DC_sigma;
ULONG ulLoadLineSlop;
ULONG ulaTDClimitPerDPM[8];
ULONG ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM[8];
ULONG ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0;
ULONG ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1;
ULONG ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2;
USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_DC_tol_sigma;
USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_mean;
USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_sigma;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a0;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a1;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a2;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a0;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a1;
ULONG ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a2;
ULONG ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m1;
USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m2;
ULONG ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_b;
ULONG ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m1;
USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m2;
ULONG ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_b;
USHORT usMaxVoltage_0_25mv;
UCHAR ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF;
UCHAR ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON;
UCHAR ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF;
UCHAR ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON;
USHORT usPSM_Age_ComFactor;
UCHAR ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage;
UCHAR ucReserved;
}ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6;


----------



## palanoid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mgrandy*
> 
> this is checking your last section of memory all give no response after a good 0.0487 secs
> Chunk 27 3328 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 28 3456 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 29 3584 MB 48.8 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 30 3712 MB 49.0 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 31 3840 MB 49.2 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 32 3968 MB 48.7 ms 2.6 GB/s TRUE
> 
> at this point it was already failing
> Chunk 29 3584 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 30 3712 MB 24.9 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 31 3840 MB 24.7 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 32 3968 MB 25.0 ms 5.1 GB/s TRUE
> 
> just now you have lost an extra 2-4 chunks. if the chip was fine you would get the same response from all chunks. a good chunk would take 0.8ms to respond and it aint. Also 32 chunks divided by 4 or possibly 8 but looking from your stats its 8x chips on them cards so 2 have gone now (4 chunks per chip)


sorry to quote an old post but similar log is displayed when i run the oclmembench in 64bit. it can only allocate 4048 of 8192 vram, the last 6 chunks has been 17ms latency at 7 gb/s

does this mean there is faulty vram on my card too? if so is it possible to determine which chip is that and can it be disabled in BIOS


----------



## chris89

I think both of my rx 480's are bad... one reports PCIe x8 1.1 and doesn't go up & also my other one doesn't post video.. .weird


----------



## EMYHC

One question reguarding the memory voltage voice in Polaris bios editor;i read that this voltage is the memory voltage module regulator,any benefit to change this value?


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> One question reguarding the memory voltage voice in Polaris bios editor;i read that this voltage is the memory voltage module regulator,any benefit to change this value?


Nope.


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

As I understood now, the voltages that I flashed in the BIOS (p-states section) was ignored. Based on the ASIC table, the driver gives a 1.13V to core for a frequency of 1400 Mhz. Overall, would it be nice? A short test found that 1.1V is not enough for this frequency 3Dmark stress test crashes. It turns out that there is no sense to waste time? In the best case, the gain will be less than 30 mV.


----------



## bardacuda

A 25mV undervolt could knock a few degrees off.


----------



## heavyarms

Need some inputs on the vcore volts for 10xx Mhz/11xx Mhz /12xx Mhz range for rx 580

Currently most of my cards are 850-900mV @ 1075/1140 Mhz clocks.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> As I understood now, the voltages that I flashed in the BIOS (p-states section) was ignored. Based on the ASIC table, the driver gives a 1.13V to core for a frequency of 1400 Mhz. Overall, would it be nice? A short test found that 1.1V is not enough for this frequency 3Dmark stress test crashes. It turns out that there is no sense to waste time? In the best case, the gain will be less than 30 mV.


Well there are two ways to go about it; set the voltage to 1.15V (or 1.2V) and see how much performance you can squeeze out of it, or ask yourself if a 2-3% perf increase for 20% increase in power consumption (thus heat and/or noise) is worth it. Personally I'd pick the latter. What I did was pick a specific noise level and temperature I was comfortable with (which was 60C at my preferred noise level of "I can't tell if it's on or not"), and adjusted accordingly. For me it turned out to be 1366MHz @ 1.063V. YMMV, your card is of much higher ASIC quality than mine, but that's not the only influencing factor.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> As I understood now, the voltages that I flashed in the BIOS (p-states section) was ignored. Based on the ASIC table, the driver gives a 1.13V to core for a frequency of 1400 Mhz. Overall, would it be nice? A short test found that 1.1V is not enough for this frequency 3Dmark stress test crashes. It turns out that there is no sense to waste time? In the best case, the gain will be less than 30 mV.


Send me your BIOS, I can increase your voltage for ya and get that 1,400mhz stable, maybe even 1,500mhz if you have the 8-pin connector...

What's your video card model?

You can upload attach it here as .zip


----------



## Nocturnal-ru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What's your video card model?





Spoiler: Config



LG 24MP68VQ-P Freesync
Asrock X370 Taichi
AMD Ryzen™ R7 [email protected] 1.1875V
G.SKILL [email protected] 16-15-15-35-CR1 1.35V
RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC [email protected]@1087 [email protected]
Samsung 750EVO 256Gb
Samsung 850EVO 256Gb
Fractal Design Kellvin s24
Fractal Design Define R5 Window White
600W Thermaltake TR2 80+ Gold


RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC 8Gb, ASIC 82,7%
stock freqs: 1288 and 2000 mem
now i use 1400 (ASIC auto voltage is about 1.1313-1.1375 V) and 2100 mem with 1750 strap

BIOSes.zip 221k .zip file


----------



## mtrai

Hmm was not sure where to exactly post this...but I have a Powercolor 480 Red devil modded to a powercolor 580 red devil. Been using my bios last bios edit for quite a while. Anyhow I just built a new system with Ryzen 1700X overclocked as well. A bit of story on this build but anyway I had to rebuild it yesterday when my segfault RMA replacement CPU arrived.

I was sloppy, and just changed out my i5 6600K motherboard for the new Ryzen on Windows 10. Did all the usual stuff and started benchmarking and testing stability including the gpu. Maybe someone can explain my 3dmark Firestike results after the Ryzen 1700X rebuild same GPU settings. I am only concerned with the much higher Graphics score not the parts that use the CPU.

I used my results to show these comparisons. Here is my firestrike comparison with the new RMA 1700X, my original 1700X (week 07) and my last run with the i5 6600k Yes I know my GPU clocks are slightly different but not enough to make these kinds of differences. Jeez my new graphics score is 16736 on a 480 modded to a 580. It is over a 1000 point improvement.

Thing to note: I did upgrade to windows 10 insider build 17040 yesterday as well.

https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14159259/fs/14008326/fs/13910715


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Hmm was not sure where to exactly post this...but I have a Powercolor 480 Red devil modded to a powercolor 580 red devil. Been using my bios last bios edit for quite a while. Anyhow I just built a new system with Ryzen 1700X overclocked as well. A bit of story on this build but anyway I had to rebuild it yesterday when my segfault RMA replacement CPU arrived.
> 
> I was sloppy, and just changed out my i5 6600K motherboard for the new Ryzen on Windows 10. Did all the usual stuff and started benchmarking and testing stability including the gpu. Maybe someone can explain my 3dmark Firestike results after the Ryzen 1700X rebuild same GPU settings. I am only concerned with the much higher Graphics score not the parts that use the CPU.
> 
> I used my results to show these comparisons. Here is my firestrike comparison with the new RMA 1700X, my original 1700X (week 07) and my last run with the i5 6600k Yes I know my GPU clocks are slightly different but not enough to make these kinds of differences. Jeez my new graphics score is 16736 on a 480 modded to a 580. It is over a 1000 point improvement.
> 
> Thing to note: I did upgrade to windows 10 insider build 17040 yesterday as well.
> 
> https://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/14159259/fs/14008326/fs/13910715


New driver version, mate. I've got the same improvement. Also, test DX12 benchmarks. There won't be as much of an improvement there.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> New driver version, mate. I've got the same improvement. Also, test DX12 benchmarks. There won't be as much of an improvement there.


I knew I should I just posted here first...I actually asked on a different forums. With that being said I am shocked this is not being talked about.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I knew I should I just posted here first...I actually asked on a different forums. With that being said I am shocked this is not being talked about.


I posted about it literally on the first day they released 17.11.1. Nobody cares. A couple of days ago Ansau tried and got similar results. Try turning on compute "mode" in the driver settings as well. It seems to make software use more vram, but there also seems to be a slight further increase in performance. At least in benchmarks.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> I posted about it literally on the first day they released 17.11.1. Nobody cares. A couple of days ago Ansau tried and got similar results. Try turning on compute "mode" in the driver settings as well. It seems to make software use more vram, but there also seems to be a slight further increase in performance. At least in benchmarks.


I usually follow this thread closely but I was and am in the process of moving from an i5 6600k to Ryzen 1700K system.


----------



## hellm

finally moved from 1607 with ms-tool to 1703, and then with windows update to 1709. Now the >10.2 driver isn't blackscreening anymore, and yes, firestrike graphics score is raised by 5%.


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> finally moved from 1607 with ms-tool to 1703, and then with windows update to 1709. Now the >10.2 driver isn't blackscreening anymore, and yes, firestrike graphics score is raised by 5%.


17.10.1 is enough to see the increase, I'm still on an old version of Windows


----------



## hellm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Loladinas*
> 
> 17.10.1 is enough to see the increase, I'm still on an old version of Windows


I used 10.1 on w10 1607, and didn't see an increase. 15,1k graphics score, 15,9k after the updates.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nocturnal-ru*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Config
> 
> 
> 
> LG 24MP68VQ-P Freesync
> Asrock X370 Taichi
> AMD Ryzen™ R7 [email protected] 1.1875V
> G.SKILL [email protected] 16-15-15-35-CR1 1.35V
> RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC [email protected]@1087 [email protected]
> Samsung 750EVO 256Gb
> Samsung 850EVO 256Gb
> Fractal Design Kellvin s24
> Fractal Design Define R5 Window White
> 600W Thermaltake TR2 80+ Gold
> 
> 
> RX 480 HIS IceQ X2 Roaring OC 8Gb, ASIC 82,7%
> stock freqs: 1288 and 2000 mem
> now i use 1400 (ASIC auto voltage is about 1.1313-1.1375 V) and 2100 mem with 1750 strap
> 
> BIOSes.zip 221k .zip file


Try this. By the way. Wicked system. Increased voltage from 1200mv to 1250mv, for stability & extra overhead. You need 1.3-1.35v for 1,500mhz. You might be able to pull 1,450mhz.

My_Ellesmere_original.zero.fan.off.1250mv.zip 111k .zip file


My_Ellesmere_1407.2100.1750.strap.zero.fan.off.1250mv.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## chris89

I hit total score 4,903 time spy ... anyone else here beating my 390x x5650 x2 system?

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/2755298


----------



## Loladinas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> I used 10.1 on w10 1607, and didn't see an increase. 15,1k graphics score, 15,9k after the updates.


Oh, I'm on 1703. I meant "old" as in "not the latest", 1709. I wonder if it has something to do with WDDM 2.2.


----------



## Ne0x86

Hi, Im able to add offsets to many bios cards, but in one bios, file has 512kb before sdd offset, but after it increase to 513kb and atiflash gave me an error and cant flash.

I read I can cut free Bytes, but I cant find where. Someone can help me?

So much appreciated.


----------



## hellm

add offsets? you mean like adding bytes, make the file longer?

If u add any bytes, you have to recalculate table length. And fix GOP/UEFI offset, that is usually done by deleting some "FF" placeholders right before GOP starts. And because u have to delete the same amount of bytes u added before, file length is also fixed.


----------



## EMYHC

I guys,i try to raise voltage of my nitro rx480,i set vddc max to 1225,but in gpuz the voltage is the same(1175mv as stock)...i read that wattman/gpuz not show the voltage correct,but if i try to set an high offset(+50mv for example)gpuz show my raising voltage(now is 1200mv).The question is what is the differences to increase voltage with vddc max,respect increase with offset?is the same thing?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> I guys,i try to raise voltage of my nitro rx480,i set vddc max to 1225,but in gpuz the voltage is the same(1175mv as stock)...i read that wattman/gpuz not show the voltage correct,but if i try to set an high offset(+50mv for example)gpuz show my raising voltage(now is 1200mv).The question is what is the differences to increase voltage with vddc max,respect increase with offset?is the same thing?


There is already an offset up until the max voltage, typically about 1.3-1.35v will override the 900mv IMC voltage & once past 900mv.. memory errors galore & horrendous performance & stability

.zip your ellesmere.rom .rom & attach here to avoid json








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ne0x86*
> 
> Hi, Im able to add offsets to many bios cards, but in one bios, file has 512kb before sdd offset, but after it increase to 513kb and atiflash gave me an error and cant flash.
> 
> I read I can cut free Bytes, but I cant find where. Someone can help me?
> 
> So much appreciated.


.zip your ellesmere.rom .rom & attach here to avoid json


----------



## EMYHC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> There is already an offset up until the max voltage, typically about 1.3-1.35v will override the 900mv IMC voltage & once past 900mv.. memory errors galore & horrendous performance & stability
> 
> .zip your ellesmere.rom .rom & attach here to avoid json
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .zip your ellesmere.rom .rom & attach here to avoid json


Yep,this is my rx 480 bios 1430 mhz vddc max 1225mv!

Emyhc.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EMYHC*
> 
> Yep,this is my rx 480 bios 1430 mhz vddc max 1225mv!
> 
> Emyhc.zip 52k .zip file


If the fan speed holds true & keeps the VRM & Hotspot below 84C then you could be seeing some epic results!

1250mv & 1310mv ... maybe find out what you can get out of them ... 1250mv will stabilize 1407mhz

Try & post results ... Firestrike & Time Spy & HWinfo









1407.2110.1250mv.zip 52k .zip file


1407.2110.1310mv.zip 52k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Anyone hear about flash RX 460 LP 2GB BIOS to RX 550 LP 2GB?

Get it to 56 TMU... & then maybe unlock to full 64?

16 : 32 ... It would be hella nice to double the TMU's


----------



## jerry225

Hello everybody, how is it going?

I own AORUS rx 580 8 gb, hynix, H5GC8H24MJ (H5GC8H24MJR in srbpolaris), using 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17 timing strap in 2000 and 2250 mhz.

I've set 2090/1225 and I get 29 mh/s with 0 errors. If I set higher memory clock I get some errors.

I would like to get 30 mh/s can anyone help me, maybe suggesting a better timing strap or if not possible, with a tutorial on how to make a custom timing or any other advices that allow me to get a better hashrate, please?

Has anyone managed to reach a better hashrate with 0 errors with this card?

Thanks
Happy mining


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hello everybody, how is it going?
> 
> I own AORUS rx 580 8 gb, hynix, H5GC8H24MJ (H5GC8H24MJR in srbpolaris), using 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17 timing strap in 2000 and 2250 mhz.
> 
> I've set 2090/1225 and I get 29 mh/s with 0 errors. If I set higher memory clock I get some errors.
> 
> I would like to get 30 mh/s can anyone help me, maybe suggesting a better timing strap or if not possible, with a tutorial on how to make a custom timing or any other advices that allow me to get a better hashrate, please?
> 
> Has anyone managed to reach a better hashrate with 0 errors with this card?
> 
> Thanks
> Happy mining


Send your bios


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Send your bios


Hi,
AorusRx580_8GB.rom
http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/rT5nNNv1/file.html


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi,
> AorusRx580_8GB.rom
> http://www64.zippyshare.com/v/rT5nNNv1/file.html


Using just 1 video card?

AorusRx580_8GB.950mv.zfan.off.zip 110k .zip file


AorusRx580_8GB.1250mv.zfan.off.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Using just 1 video card?


Hi,

I own 1x Aorus and
2x MSI armor oc rx 580 8 gb, the MSIs run each at 30.3 mh/s, the aorus one is the card being lazy









edit: thanks! I will try


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I own 1x Aorus and
> 2x MSI armor oc rx 580 8 gb, the MSIs run each at 30.3 mh/s, the aorus one is the card being lazy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: thanks! I will try


Thanks. Yeah we want to sync them all up. I recommend finding a BIOS that works well. Then flash the same bios to all cards if all the same SAMSUNG 8GB.


----------



## chris89

@jerry225 Hows it going? dd you test the bios?


----------



## Klamatiel

Small question, when zfan is off, what are the values builtin? As i'm terrible with hexediting. I use the card for gaming, not interested in mining. I've already modded it to 580 using @hellm's dedicated topic.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klamatiel*
> 
> Small question, when zfan is off, what are the values builtin? As i'm terrible with hexediting. I use the card for gaming, not interested in mining. I've already modded it to 580 using @hellm's dedicated topic.


Send me your bios I can fix it for ya.. Makes the fan speed up in time to prevent throttling causing benchmarks to yield peak performance.


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fAorB9XA1xI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Klamatiel

I know what it does







i'm interested of the fan curves that are builtin, eg. at 40C fans runs @ 18% and so on. Here's the modded 580 bios.

nitro580.zip 110k .zip file

Card is Rx480 Nitro+ 4g, samsung mem, modded to 580 counterpart, which is OCd a bit.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klamatiel*
> 
> I know what it does
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm interested of the fan curves that are builtin, eg. at 40C fans runs @ 18% and so on. Here's the modded 580 bios.
> 
> nitro580.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> Card is Rx480 Nitro+ 4g, samsung mem, modded to 580 counterpart, which is OCd a bit.


Coolski dudeski
















You might be able to clock higher but it'll throttle once the hotspot & vrm hits 84c for safety but should perform flawlessly

Voltage is now +50mv by stock so maybe 1,450mhz possible?

1407mhz core clock is immensly powerful 45 billion pixel's per second
&
202 billion texel's per second

nitro580.1250mv.zfan.off.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## Klamatiel

Thanks a lot!
Comparing those 2, there's a lof of OC on the modified one







I just want zerofan, should have specified that from the start. I do custom OC when the need arises







Also i tend to keep voltages down, though the 580 doesn't undervolt as much as 480, due to optimisation. I'll test the rom at some point though


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klamatiel*
> 
> Thanks a lot!
> Comparing those 2, there's a lof of OC on the modified one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want zerofan, should have specified that from the start. I do custom OC when the need arises
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also i tend to keep voltages down, though the 580 doesn't undervolt as much as 480, due to optimisation. I'll test the rom at some point though


The value is just max overhead, as the BIOS will only use as much voltage as needed, it's smart. It won't run at 1.250v unless it needs to.

Try it. It'll throttle temperature wise for safety & maximum performance.









Excited to hear about results. Post Hwinfo & GPUz... 1,407mhz is awesome performance.


----------



## Klamatiel

Uhm, i don't want to overclock it that much though, airflow is not that good. Stock modded values are good enough. The card comes with 2 bioses, it's this one that's the oc version
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187623/sapphire-rx480-4096-161002
The other is the silent one, akin to this https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184326/sapphire-rx480-4096-160614
And i flashed the 580 counterpart, it's on hellm's topic, 1st post. Also not a fan of increased TDP and such. I'll test it when i get somewhat better airflow.
Thanks again


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Klamatiel*
> 
> Uhm, i don't want to overclock it that much though, airflow is not that good. Stock modded values are good enough. The card comes with 2 bioses, it's this one that's the oc version
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/187623/sapphire-rx480-4096-161002
> The other is the silent one, akin to this https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/184326/sapphire-rx480-4096-160614
> And i flashed the 580 counterpart, it's on hellm's topic, 1st post. Also not a fan of increased TDP and such. I'll test it when i get somewhat better airflow.
> Thanks again


That's funny, it's lined up for safety but if you don't want to test it because you think it's not lined up for safety then I understand.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*


I am just curious if you can see anything for me to get better performance in my custom bios for the Powercolor Red Devil 480 modded to a 580.

Yes it I have custom cooling on AIO red mod with screws not zip ties. vrms have their own cooling so not an issue there....so far thermals have never been an issue at all. Most ubermix memory strings cause artifacts. I am comfortable running at 1.3 I can run the ram at 2175 for mining when I choose to mine, but yes it get tons of errors in hwinfo64 but the MH rate is 30+ Also if I run the memory at 2175 I actually get a FPS drop in firestrike as well as games.

For these clocks yes I need quite a bit of voltage.

I mainly game. and no issues.

here is the my custom rom.

580newno.zip 109k .zip file


3d mark firestrike : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14221332


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am just curious if you can see anything for me to get better performance in my custom bios for the Powercolor Red Devil 480 modded to a 580.
> 
> Yes it I have custom cooling on AIO red mod with screws not zip ties. vrms have their own cooling so not an issue there....so far thermals have never been an issue at all. Most ubermix memory strings cause artifacts. I am comfortable running at 1.3 I can run the ram at 2175 for mining when I choose to mine, but yes it get tons of errors in hwinfo64 but the MH rate is 30+ Also if I run the memory at 2175 I actually get a FPS drop in firestrike as well as games.
> 
> For these clocks yes I need quite a bit of voltage.
> 
> I mainly game. and no issues.
> 
> here is the my custom rom.
> 
> 580newno.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> 3d mark firestrike : https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14221332


Try this to start & we will go from there.

You need some airflow to cool the hotspot & vrm must remain below 84C, along with the hotspot 84C... to maintan 1,407mhz which is difficult.

Try it & let me know...

Your stock voltage was 1175mv and it might of spiked to 1.200v but now it's 1.250v so might spike to 1.256v, that's a huge increase in vrm temperature & hotspot. Insane performance though at 1,407mhz.

Without tessellation should hit 75-80 fps on test 1 firestrike & 64-65 fps on test 2.

580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file


580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1500.2150.zip 111k .zip file


580newno.zfan.off.1325mv.1500.2150.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_rV506Syc48&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wklEB2vfOlM


----------



## Klamatiel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's funny, it's lined up for safety but if you don't want to test it because you think it's not lined up for safety then I understand.


Uhh, no, it's just that as much as i know cpu OC, as little as i know Rx gpus. My old 7850 was maxxed out to hell but Rx's are strange as their pstates are weird, they don't make sense to me. I'm somewhat sure i'm wrong, but let me do it like i know. Sorry if i'm a little cautious, but i'm learning along the way. Your input is valued highly though and thanks again


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Try this to start & we will go from there.
> 
> You need some airflow to cool the hotspot & vrm must remain below 84C, along with the hotspot 84C... to maintan 1,407mhz which is difficult.
> 
> Try it & let me know...
> 
> Your stock voltage was 1175mv and it might of spiked to 1.200v but now it's 1.250v so might spike to 1.256v, that's a huge increase in vrm temperature & hotspot. Insane performance though at 1,407mhz.
> 
> Without tessellation should hit 75-80 fps on test 1 firestrike & 64-65 fps on test 2.
> 
> 580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> 580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1500.2150.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> 580newno.zfan.off.1325mv.1500.2150.zip 111k .zip file


Tried all 3. All fail to post. VGA error. Anyhow I worked a bit on my RX 480-580 custom bios. Thanks anyhow...but they just fail to pass on boot up.

Latest 3dMark Firestrike run and OCLMembench for hash rate:


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Tried all 3. All fail to post. VGA error. Anyhow I worked a bit on my RX 480-580 custom bios. Thanks anyhow...but they just fail to pass on boot up.
> 
> Latest 3dMark Firestrike run and OCLMembench for hash rate:


Highest I can score is 17,021 graphics score on 390x on air


Failed to post? Are you sure you sent me an original untouched bios? It looked edited. Do you have the original?

I edited them again & lowered the voltage a little.

580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file


580newno.zfan.off.1325mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Highest I can score is 17,021 graphics score on 390x on air
> 
> Failed to post? Are you sure you sent me an original untouched bios? It looked edited. Do you have the original?
> 
> I edited them again & lowered the voltage a little.
> 
> 580newno.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> 580newno.zfan.off.1325mv.1407.2150.zip 111k .zip file


Yeah I using a highly customized vbios, I was not sure if you knew a trick or two that I did not.. Also this is actually a 480 flashed to a 580. I have changed the voltage and memory straps myself. I just noticed you are also turning off tessellation for the firestrike runs...so really can't compare your benchmark without it.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Yeah I using a highly customized vbios, I was not sure if you knew a trick or two that I did not.. Also this is actually a 480 flashed to a 580. I have changed the voltage and memory straps myself. I just noticed you are also turning off tessellation for the firestrike runs...so really can't compare your benchmark without it.


Your card is performing like a champion along with your 1700x. Your PC is awesome.

Can you try the BIOS I sent? I'm interested if it gets faster.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Your card is performing like a champion along with your 1700x. Your PC is awesome.
> 
> Can you try the BIOS I sent? I'm interested if it gets faster.


Yeah give me a bit and will try them. It took some work and patience on the GPU as well the new Ryzen...especially the ram...since I am using dual sided e-die samsung from my old Skylake build.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Yeah give me a bit and will try them. It took some work and patience on the GPU as well the new Ryzen...especially the ram...since I am using dual sided e-die samsung from my old Skylake build.


I'd like to see some pics


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'd like to see some pics


Pics of?


----------



## umarsurti

Hi @chris89, I tried to use the Aorus Bios you edited, but the flash utility gives me a system id mismatch error. Would you be able to help me out here? I only have MHz till 0:1500


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> Hi @chris89, I tried to use the Aorus Bios you edited, but the flash utility gives me a system id mismatch error. Would you be able to help me out here? I only have MHz till 0:1500


Send me you original bios .. zip & attach via paperclip


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Pics of?


Video card


----------



## umarsurti

Hi, Thanks for replying back. here is my bios. I am not sure if you meant me to upload it here or use some other service. Let me know if you want me to upload it somewhere else.

Gigabyte-RX-580-bios-original.zip 111k .zip file


Thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> Hi, Thanks for replying back. here is my bios. I am not sure if you meant me to upload it here or use some other service. Let me know if you want me to upload it somewhere else.
> 
> Gigabyte-RX-580-bios-original.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks












Post results ... hwinfo & gpuz ... Yes I prefer everything to be uploaded here on Overclock.net .. I hate when people use outside websites.

Attach thumbnails of screenshots.

Thanks

Gigabyte.rx580.8gb.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2110.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## umarsurti

Hi,
There is some improvement in the number of hashes for monero. It has increased by around 20-25 with better power usage.



*sgminer before flashing:*


*GPU sensors before flashing*


*sgminer after flashing*


*GPU sensors after flashing*


*With xmr-stak



Thanks @chris89*


----------



## chris89

@umarsurti I don't think you flashed the BIOS. The GPUz doesn't reflect a change...


----------



## umarsurti

Hi @chris89, I am sure I did flash. Can you point me to the issue please ?

thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> Hi @chris89, I am sure I did flash. Can you point me to the issue please ?
> 
> thanks


For sgminer, use rI 512, -g 2 , -w 4.

Also. those are really low numbers... I do at ~100w per card - 900h/s with ~1300mhz core/2000 mem.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> Hi @chris89, I am sure I did flash. Can you point me to the issue please ?
> 
> thanks


Can you post the GPUz showing the default clock & current clock?

Should show 1407mhz default current & 2110mhz default current


----------



## umarsurti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Can you post the GPUz showing the default clock & current clock?
> 
> Should show 1407mhz default current & 2110mhz default current


Here is the GPUz with default clock 14407mhz (i.e. 0% Frequency using wattman), before I had set it to -15% as it didn't give me significant advantage at that frequency.


----------



## umarsurti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> For sgminer, use rI 512, -g 2 , -w 4.
> 
> Also. those are really low numbers... I do at ~100w per card - 900h/s with ~1300mhz core/2000 mem.


Hi, thanks for the input. The numbers for sgminer have increased to 730h/s on 1195mhz/2110 mem and 750h/s when I increase the GPU frequency to 1300Mhz not 900h/s







unfortunately. Is there any other tip?


----------



## bardacuda

What you need are memory timings. Is that MJR? I have a set you could try but I dunno how good they are.


----------



## umarsurti

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> What you need are memory timings. Is that MJR? I have a set you could try but I dunno how good they are.


sorry couldn't get whats MJR. Its a gigabyte Aorus RX 580 8gb with hynix memory.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> Here is the GPUz with default clock 14407mhz (i.e. 0% Frequency using wattman), before I had set it to -15% as it didn't give me significant advantage at that frequency.


Here I hex modding better timings and added the 1750, 2000mhz straps with faster timings..



Gigabyte.rx580.8gb.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2000.1750.2000.timin.zip 111k .zip file


Gigabyte.rx580.8gb.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2110.1750.2000.timin.zip 111k .zip file


Gigabyte.rx580.8gb.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2150.1750.2000.timin.zip 111k .zip file


Gigabyte.rx580.8gb.zfan.off.1250mv.1407.2200.1750.2000.timin.zip 111k .zip file


Nice. Post a video on youtube. I'd like to see how it performs.


----------



## Nihilanth

Hey folks,
been following this thread ever since I got my RX 470 a few months back. Its a MSI RX 470 Armor OC 4GB (Samsung chips). Went through quite a few pages on this thread but couldn't find much info about its bios or any custom bios files. Plus I haven't edited/fashed a bios since I had my 7950 so a bit out of the loop. Hoping someone could clear a few doubts of mine and help me with my card. Apologies for the noobish questions in advance.









1 - My card seems to be a rubbish overclocker. Its stock voltage is a high 1.162V but that's still insufficient for a 100% stable 1300mhz. Plus at those voltages, temps get out of hand pretty quickly when I increase the power limit to stabilize the clocks. ASIC quality is 61.4%. So have I just lost the silicon lottery badly or can anything be done about this? I'd settle for 1300 at a reasonable voltage right now.

2 - As mentioned above, my card has Samsung memory chips. Does overclocking the memory over 1750 mhz w/o flashing a bios with edited memory timings reduce performance like it does with Hynix/Elpida chips?

3 - Do you still need to patch drivers to flash a bios on a RX4xx series card?

Here's my bios in case someone can help me out:

MSI-RX-470-Armor-original.zip 109k .zip file


Thanks in advance.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *umarsurti*
> 
> sorry couldn't get whats MJR. Its a gigabyte Aorus RX 580 8gb with hynix memory.


It's a particular type of Hynix memory (you can see which RAM ICs you have in GPU-Z). I have a set of timings for that which get 29.5 MH/s @ 1220/2125 mining ETH in Claymore's Windows miner.


----------



## skuttlebutt

Hi i am having serious issues with all of my xfx rx480 8gb samsung, they run at and 22mh/s with the 1750 copied over the 2000. ive tried changing the mem and clock speed and cant get anymore out of them. any advice is greatly appreciated


----------



## bardacuda

You need the blockchain drivers and turn on compute mode.


----------



## skuttlebutt

hi thank you for the info but with linux (lubuntu lxde) how do i turn compute on?


----------



## bardacuda

I'm not sure if you need AMGPU-Pro drivers or if amdgpu is good enough (I'm still a noob when it comes to Linux), but make sure you do the steps under "Enabling Large Page Support" by editing the grub file and adding "amdgpu.vm_fragment_size=9" to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-Pro-Beta-Mining-Driver-for-Linux-Release-Notes.aspx

I didn't have luck getting it to work until I installed ROC module with the opencl preview:

https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCm

I also had to compile a newer kernel, but I think that's because I have a GCN 1.0 card as the primary adapter, and the amdgpu driver was not where it needed to be on 4.13 and earlier kernels in order to work right. You'll probably be fine with just the driver.


----------



## mehrdadb3

hello
i have MSI Gaming X RX 570 4 GB (Elpida) and i get 22 mh in stock bios nad with mod bios polaris 25 and with overclock memory get 28
but i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 i put core clock on 1125 on other dont touch
some user put memory 2100 and core clock 1200 and get 30 with the same vga and same memory
diffrent between my vga and other in asic qulity for me is 76% and for other is 71%
why i cant increas memory clock over 1950 and crash my system?
i want to get 29-30 mh please help
my driver is blockchain


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You need the blockchain drivers and turn on compute mode.


where is comput mode in blockchain driver i cant find
i go to gaming and setting and i didnt see comupte mode


----------



## bardacuda

That's a good question. I don't see it either in Windows 7 but I'm pretty sure that's where it's supposed to be. Figured it only worked on Win10. If you're getting 28MH though then it's already working for you...no way you would get that without the fix.

My hashrates with Elpida memory aren't really any better so I can't help you there. You will need to make or find better custom timings. If ya do let me know


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's a good question. I don't see it either in Windows 7 but I'm pretty sure that's where it's supposed to be. Figured it only worked on Win10. If you're getting 28MH though then it's already working for you...no way you would get that without the fix.
> 
> My hashrates with Elpida memory aren't really any better so I can't help you there. You will need to make or find better custom timings. If ya do let me know


yes maybe
but i say my friend have same card az me with elpida memory and diffrent between my vga and he in asic qulity for me is 76% and for her is 71%
with same bios i get 28 and he get 29.5
he can increase memory clock over 2000 but i cant over 1950 and crash


----------



## Jestercore

Hello, dear OCN.
I've recently buyed MSI RX 580 8G Armor OC with Hynix memory, and... It's awful. BIOS link https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191946/msi-rx580-8192-170314

Hashing something about 20 mh/s on stock bios, and never higher than 27 mh/s with fully customized bios and with settings from OS (PBE 1.64 one click timings, some fan/temp adjustments, UV from Windows with OverdriveNtool).
And I've noticed, THIS CARD HAVE LINK BETWEEN CORE CLOCK AND MEMORY PERFOMANCE! Realy, it's hashing higher with higher (1366+) core clock. I can't just set 1200mhz core and undervolt. This card have very bad, loud, cooling and it produced crazy amount of heat at 27mh/s (1366mhz +50 power limit).

Sorry, about disturbing with all this mining stuff. I'm so disappointed. My previous lovely Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ 8G OC was twice better than this card.

This card have uP9505P voltage controller. Tried to flash with MSI RX 580 Gaming X 8G (same PCB, as i see) BIOS, and - same result.

Any ideas, please?


----------



## ku4eto

Obvioisly you are doing it wrong. One click timings is not a fully customized timings. Its basic stuff. Also, why increase PL? Also, ETH hits REALLY hard on temps, thats why people underolt and underclock the core. Seems like you came unprepared.


----------



## Jestercore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Obvioisly you are doing it wrong. One click timings is not a fully customized timings. Its basic stuff. Also, why increase PL? Also, ETH hits REALLY hard on temps, thats why people underolt and underclock the core. Seems like you came unprepared.


At least these timings it's enough to get 30mh/s at 2175 memory clock, i'm sure.

Yes, i know about it, but card hashing lower with undervolt and 1200 core. That's why I'm asking :c

I'm increasing PL because card like throttle.


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> At least these timings it's enough to get 30mh/s at 2175 memory clock, i'm sure.
> 
> Yes, i know about it, but card hashing lower with undervolt and 1200 core. That's why I'm asking :c
> 
> I'm increasing PL because card like throttle.


lol no. The oneclick timings will not get you 30 mh/s. And you are throttling due to the insane temps on the core. Drop 200 mhz, and it will not throttle. Ethash is loading the card way more than gaming in terms of temps. Also, you are mining and you complain about noise? If you want something, that runs cooler, mine XMR or something else with Cryptonight.


----------



## Jestercore

So. Issue solved, by mistake -dcri value was too high. Sorry.


----------



## bardacuda

I have the same card and it's my fastest one. The MJR mem seems to clock significantly higher than any of my AJR or BABG cards.


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jestercore*
> 
> At least these timings it's enough to get 30mh/s at 2175 memory clock, i'm sure.
> 
> Yes, i know about it, but card hashing lower with undervolt and 1200 core. That's why I'm asking :c
> 
> I'm increasing PL because card like throttle.


Increasing PL cause of throttling? If the throttling was cause of lack of power then it makes sense. if it's high temperature you would just make it worse.
MSI armor cards are not that good in cooling either. The RX 580 are still better than the RX 570 armors.


----------



## mehrdadb3

i have MSI Gaming X RX 570 4 GB (Elpida) and i get 22 mh in stock bios nad with mod bios polaris 25 and with overclock memory get 28
but i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 i put core clock on 1125 on other dont touch
some user put memory 2100 and core clock 1200 and get 30 with the same vga and same memory
diffrent between my vga and other in asic qulity for me is 76% and for other is 71%
why i cant increas memory clock over 1950 and crash my system?
i want to get 29-30 mh please help
my driver is blockchain


----------



## neonsafak

Hello guys,

I have ASUS ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING. It has samsung chip, but I have maximum 27mh/s for eth mining. I have tried different bios edits. I can not get 30 mh/s.
If you have any experience with this card. I need your help about this issue. Also, I have added the original bios of card.

asus-rog-rx580-original.rom

https://www.asus.com/Graphics-Cards/ROG-STRIX-RX580-O8G-GAMING/


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> That's a good question. I don't see it either in Windows 7 but I'm pretty sure that's where it's supposed to be. Figured it only worked on Win10. If you're getting 28MH though then it's already working for you...no way you would get that without the fix.
> 
> My hashrates with Elpida memory aren't really any better so I can't help you there. You will need to make or find better custom timings. If ya do let me know


How much do those Elpidas clock for you?


----------



## zeasy

hello,

i've got a XFX RX 580 8GB GTR-S Black Edition OC with samsung memory,

and i'm getting only 27 mhs in ethereum right now, can you guys help me?

here is my bios (couldnt get to upload, was getting an error).

thanks


----------



## generaleramon

Someone know why i can't edit my first post anymore? I realy want to update some informations


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zeasy*
> 
> hello,
> 
> i've got a XFX RX 580 8GB GTR-S Black Edition OC with samsung memory,
> 
> and i'm getting only 27 mhs in ethereum right now, can you guys help me?
> 
> here is my bios (couldnt get to upload, was getting an error).
> 
> thanks












1407.2150.1250mv.zFanOff.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## mynm

Hi, I think that finally I have found the structure of the ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO table for polaris, the one that is calculating the voltages for the clocks.

Is like this is a covination of info from these sources:
https://patchwork.kernel.org/patch/8652631/ https://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/amd-gfx/2016-June/000093.html

An example of the the table values are (aren't always the same):


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



0C 01 03 06 *38 C1 01* 00 *80 38 01* 00 38 00 06 0A
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08
*20 03* 00 00 *B0 04* 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 *34 C4 01* 00
*43 01* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 *C0 FF 08 0F*
*08 31 AC 10* 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 *4B* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 *10* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00
03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00
84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00
14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00
90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00
30 8C 11 00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00
1B 00 00 00 00 00 0C 05 FE FF B5 9C 05 00 CE FF
FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 80 60 FE FF FD F8
FF FF 0A 03 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF
FF FF *F8 11* 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00



The structure is:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Code:



Code:


+/* for Polars10/11 AVFS parameters */
+typedef struct  _ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6          ulong 8bytes  ushort 2bytes  uchar 1byte
+{
+  ATOM_COMMON_TABLE_HEADER         asHeader;
+ 38 C1 01 00  ULONG  ulMaxVddc; 1c138  1.150v     //Maximum voltage for all parts, in unit of 0.01mv
+ 80 38 01 00  ULONG  ulMinVddc; 13880  800mv      //Minimum voltage for all parts, in unit of 0.01mv
+ 38 00        USHORT usLkgEuseIndex;              //Efuse Lkg_FT address ( BYTE address )
+ 06           UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseBitLSB;            //Efuse Lkg_FT bit shift in 32bit DWORD
+ 0A           UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseLength;            //Efuse Lkg_FT length
+ 6A 24 09 00  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeLn_MaxDivMin;   //value of ln(Max_Lkg_Ft/Min_Lkg_Ft ) in unit of 0.00001 ( unit=100000 )
+ 80 1A 06 00  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMax;    //Maximum Lkg_Ft measured value ( or efuse decode value ), in unit of 0.00001 ( unit=100000 )
+ E8 03 00 00  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMin;    //-Minimum Lkg_Ft measured value ( or efuse decode value ), in unit of 0.00001 ( unit=100000 )

+ 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04  EFUSE_LINEAR_FUNC_PARAM sRoFuse; //Efuse RO info: DWORD address, bit shift, length, max/min measure value. in unit of 1.
                                                                  //Linear Function: Measured = Round ( Efuse * ( Max-Min )/(2^BitSize -1 ) + Min )

   0C 01 USHORT usEfuseIndex;         268      // Efuse Index in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEuseIndex=112
   18    UCHAR  ucEfuseBitLSB;                 // Efuse bit LSB in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEfuseBitLSB= 911-112*8=15
   08    UCHAR  ucEfuseLength;                 // Efuse bits length,
   [B]20 03 ULONG  ulEfuseEncodeRange;   800  max 2000     // Range = Max - Min, bit31 indicate the efuse is negative number[/B]
   [B]B0 04 ULONG  ulEfuseMin;           1200         // Min [/B]

+ 38 C1 01 00 ULONG  ulEvvDefaultVddc; 1c138 1.150v  //def="EVV_DEFAULT_VDDC" descr="return default VDDC(v) when Efuse not cut" unit="100000"/>
+ 38 C1 01 00 ULONG  ulEvvNoCalcVddc; 1c138 1.150v   //def="EVV_NOCALC_VDDC" descr="return VDDC(v) when Calculation is bad" unit="100000"/>

+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulSpeed_Model;      //def="EVV_SPEED_MODEL" descr="0 = Greek model, 1 = multivariate model" unit="1"/>

+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulSM_A0;     //def="EVV_SM_A0" descr="Leakage coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulSM_A1;     //def="EVV_SM_A1" descr="Leakage/SCLK coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="1000000"/>
+34 C4 01 00 ULONG  ulSM_A2;     //def="EVV_SM_A2" descr="Alpha( Greek Mode ) or VDDC/SCLK coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ 43 01 00 00 ULONG  ulSM_A3;     //def="EVV_SM_A3" descr="Beta( Greek Mode ) or SCLK coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulSM_A4;     //def="EVV_SM_A4" descr="VDDC^2/SCLK coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulSM_A5;     //def="EVV_SM_A5" descr="VDDC^2 coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ C0 FF 08 0F ULONG  ulSM_A6;     //def="EVV_SM_A6" descr="Gamma( Greek Mode ) or VDDC coeff(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>
+ 08 31 AC 10 ULONG  ulSM_A7;     //def="EVV_SM_A7" descr="Epsilon( Greek Mode ) or constant(Multivariant Mode)." unit="100000"/>

+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A0_sign;2B       //def="EVV_SM_A0_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A0 is postive. =1: SM_A0 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A1_sign;0        //def="EVV_SM_A1_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A1 is postive. =1: SM_A1 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A2_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A2_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A2 is postive. =1: SM_A2 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A3_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A3_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A3 is postive. =1: SM_A3 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A4_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A4_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A4 is postive. =1: SM_A4 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A5_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A5_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A5 is postive. =1: SM_A5 is negative" unit="1"/>
+ 01 UCHAR  ucSM_A6_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A6_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A6 is postive. =1: SM_A6 is negative" unit="1"/>  
+ 00 UCHAR  ucSM_A7_sign;         //def="EVV_SM_A7_SIGN" descr="=0 SM_A7 is postive. =1: SM_A7 is negative" unit="1"/>

+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_RO_a; //def="EVV_MARGIN_RO_A" descr="A Term to represent RO equation in Ax2+Bx+C, unit=1"
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_RO_b; //def="EVV_MARGIN_RO_B" descr="B Term to represent RO equation in Ax2+Bx+C, unit=1"
+4B 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_RO_c; //def="EVV_MARGIN_RO_C" descr="C Term to represent RO equation in Ax2+Bx+C, unit=1"

+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_fixed;      //def="EVV_MARGIN_FIXED" descr="Fixed MHz to add to SCLK margin, unit=1" unit="1"/>
+ 2B 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_mean;  //def="EVV_MARGIN_FMAX_MEAN" descr="Percentage to add for Fmas mean margin unit=10000" unit="10000"/>
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_plat_mean;  //def="EVV_MARGIN_PLAT_MEAN" descr="Percentage to add for platform mean margin unit=10000" unit="10000"/>
+ 10 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_sigma; //def="EVV_MARGIN_FMAX_SIGMA" descr="Percentage to add for Fmax sigma margin unit=10000" unit="10000"/>
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_plat_sigma; //def="EVV_MARGIN_PLAT_SIGMA" descr="Percentage to add for platform sigma margin unit=10000" unit="10000"/>
+ 9B 02 00 00 ULONG  ulMargin_DC_sigma;   //def="EVV_MARGIN_DC_SIGMA" descr="Regulator DC tolerance margin (mV) unit=100" unit="100"/>
+ 03 00 00 00 ULONG  ulLoadLineSlop;

+ B8 01 00 00 ULONG  ulaTDClimitPerDPM[8];
  76 02 00 00
  2A 03 00 00
  84 03 00 00
  FC 03 00 00 
  FC 03 00 00 
  BA 04 00 00
  14 05 00 00

+ 00 35 0C 00 ULONG  ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM[8];
  00 35 0C 00
  98 E0 0E 00
  90 05 10 00
  38 67 10 00
  E0 C8 10 00
  88 2A 11 00
  30 8C 11 00

+ A7 00 00 00 ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0; 
+ A2 04 00 00 ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1; 
+ BE 01 00 00 ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2; 
+ 1B 00 USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_DC_tol_sigma;
+ 00 00 USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_mean; 
+ 00 00 USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_sigma;

+ 0C 05 FE FF ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a0; 
+ B5 9C 05 00 ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a1; 
+ CE FF FF FF ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a2; 
+ 00 00 00 00 ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a0; 
+ F3 0D 03 00 ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a1;
+ 80 60 FE FF ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a2;

+ FD F8 FF FF ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m1; 
+ 0A 03 USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m2; 
+  CD FF FF FF ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_b;
+ 00 00 00 00ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m1; 
+ 8A 00 USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m2; 8A
+ F1 FF FF FF ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_b;

+[B]11F8 USHORT usMaxVoltage_0_25mv;           1.150v[/B]

+ 0 UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF;
+ 1 UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON;
+ 0 UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF;
+ 1 UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON; 
+ 100 USHORT usPSM_Age_ComFactor; 
+ 0 UCHAR  ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage; 0
+ 0 UCHAR  ucReserved; 
+}ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6;
+

 typedef struct _ATOM_SCLK_FCW_RANGE_ENTRY_V1{





The bolted values in the table are some values I have tested to change on my r9 380 cause I don't have a polaris gpu so I can't test them and I don't know if them are working in the same way :

+ 38 C1 01 00 ulMaxVddc; 1c138 1.150v //Maximum voltage for all parts, in unit of 0.01mv
+ 80 38 01 00 ulMinVddc; 13880 800mv //Minimum voltage for all parts, in unit of 0.01mv

+ B0 04 ULONG ulEfuseMin; 1200; ulEfuseMin Is lowering in littel increases the voltages from DPM 1 to 6 in big increase is lowering DPM 1 to 7 voltages. And increasing the voltage if is lowered

+ 34 C4 01 00 ulSM_A2;
+ 43 01 00 00 ulSM_A3;
+ C0 FF 08 0F ulSM_A6;
+ 08 31 AC 10 ulSM_A7;

Are lowering DPM 1 to 7 voltages if are lowerd and incrasing them if are increased. But I have lower scores changing them.

+ 4B 00 00 00 ulMargin_RO_c;

*EDITED I MADE A MISTAKE is ulMargin_Fmax_mean not ulMargin_Fmax_sigma, sorry*
*+ 2B 00 00 00 ulMargin_Fmax_mean;*

Are lowering DPM 1 to 7 voltages if are lowerd and incrasing them if are increased.

For my r9 380 si better to change that values to change voltages than changing the voltages in powerplay tables, the only voltages that is needed to be changed into PWP is the DPM0 voltage if you change the ulMinVddc. And is better to OC with software than with bios.

*EDITED:*

20 03 ulEfuseEncodeRange is like a voltage offset higher values are less volage for DPM 1 to 7, and lower values more moltage. + or - 15 or 20 devimal values for the value is ~ + or - 6.25v, but I have to test more. I don't see performance lost.

Thanks for the perason who gave me a rep+


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @jerry225 Hows it going? dd you test the bios?


Hi @chris89, thanks for asking; yeah I had to lower the memory clock to 2085 mhz, because higher values give me some errors in hwinfo and I prefer to be as close as possible to 0.

There is something I would like to ask the community please:

I want to create my custom strap for hynix 8gb, so
I have decoded 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17 thanks to r_timings

Code:



Code:


####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
DAT_DLY = 7
DQS_DLY = 7
DQS_XTR = 0
DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
OEN_DLY = 7
OEN_EXT = 0
OEN_SEL = 0
ODT_DLY = 0
ODT_EXT = 0
ADR_DLY = 0
CMD_DLY = 0
####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
WCDR_EN = 0
####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
TCKSRE = 2
TCKSRX = 2
TCKE_PULSE = 10
TCKE = 10
SEQ_IDLE = 7
TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 0
SEQ_IDLE_SS = 0
####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
TRCDW = 21
TRCDWA = 21
TRCDR = 26
TRCDRA = 26
TRRD = 6
TRC = 70
####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
TNOPW = 0
TNOPR = 0
TR2W = 28
TCCDL = 2
TCCDS = 5
TW2R = 16
TCL = 23
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
TRP_WRA = 62
TRP_RDA = 29
TRP = 26
TRFC = 192
####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
PA2RDATA = 0
PA2WDATA = 0
TFAW = 10
TCRCRL = 3
TCRCWL = 6
T32AW = 7
TWDATATR = 0
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
ACTRD = 27
ACTWR = 22
RASMACTRD = 44
RASMACTWR = 49
####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
RAS2RAS = 192
RP = 49
WRPLUSRP = 63
BUS_TURN = 23
####MC_SEQ_MISC####
MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x00000003

I want to improve this timing strap
is there a guide/tutorial/pdf which explains what all these lines and values mean,what the possible range of values is etc etc..., please?
I've read the PDFs in its topic but I could not find an answer.

Thanks


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi @chris89, thanks for asking; yeah I had to lower the memory clock to 2085 mhz, because higher values give me some errors in hwinfo and I prefer to be as close as possible to 0.
> 
> There is something I would like to ask the community please:
> 
> I want to create my custom strap for hynix 8gb, so
> I have decoded 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17 thanks to r_timings
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_D1####
> DAT_DLY = 7
> DQS_DLY = 7
> DQS_XTR = 0
> DAT_2Y_DLY = 0
> ADR_2Y_DLY = 0
> CMD_2Y_DLY = 0
> OEN_DLY = 7
> OEN_EXT = 0
> OEN_SEL = 0
> ODT_DLY = 0
> ODT_EXT = 0
> ADR_DLY = 0
> CMD_DLY = 0
> ####SEQ_WR_CTL_2####
> DAT_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D0 = 0
> DAT_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> DQS_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> OEN_DLY_H_D1 = 0
> WCDR_EN = 0
> ####SEQ_PMG_TIMING####
> TCKSRE = 2
> TCKSRX = 2
> TCKE_PULSE = 10
> TCKE = 10
> SEQ_IDLE = 7
> TCKE_PULSE_MSB = 0
> SEQ_IDLE_SS = 0
> ####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
> TRCDW = 21
> TRCDWA = 21
> TRCDR = 26
> TRCDRA = 26
> TRRD = 6
> TRC = 70
> ####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
> TNOPW = 0
> TNOPR = 0
> TR2W = 28
> TCCDL = 2
> TCCDS = 5
> TW2R = 16
> TCL = 23
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
> TRP_WRA = 62
> TRP_RDA = 29
> TRP = 26
> TRFC = 192
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
> PA2RDATA = 0
> PA2WDATA = 0
> TFAW = 10
> TCRCRL = 3
> TCRCWL = 6
> T32AW = 7
> TWDATATR = 0
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
> ACTRD = 27
> ACTWR = 22
> RASMACTRD = 44
> RASMACTWR = 49
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
> RAS2RAS = 192
> RP = 49
> WRPLUSRP = 63
> BUS_TURN = 23
> ####MC_SEQ_MISC####
> MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x2014080C
> MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xAB0089EA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x00000003
> 
> I want to improve this timing strap
> is there a guide/tutorial/pdf which explains what all these lines and values mean,what the possible range of values is etc etc..., please?
> I've read the PDFs in its topic but I could not find an answer.
> 
> Thanks


You first need to understand how an algorithm works - as in, what operations are done - read, write, where and how. For example, Cryptonote/Cryptonight and Ethereum are both heavy Read oriented. So, reducing the Read timings has great impact on the hashing speeds. Thats for speed. For power efficiency, you look at which timings are not heavily used and are not part of the central logic of the algoritm. For example RAS2RAS and TRFC for both Cryptonote/night. You can increase it safely by 50%, thus reducing the power draw, while not losing almost anything as speed.


----------



## Vic91

Hello everyone, I have a problem, when I flash some modified BIOS in my rx580 I have 3 beeps from my motherboard when I start the pc. Windows starts up correctly and the BIOS works, I do not understand what is happening ...


----------



## chris89

@jerry225

1407.2188.1250.zfan.off.1250mv.zip 110k .zip file


Your factory BIOS timings are strange ... it should go 55 to 77 to 99 to BB but instead it's like 55 to 77 to 99 to 77.

Meaning the timings gets pretty loose from 1125 to 1750 but after 1750 gets extra tight again unless we edited it?

Lets compare.

*STOCK Timings on your BIOS*

*1750* - 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200712419123138C02D3D17
*2000* - 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
*2250* - 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

*Factory RX 480 timings can hold 2266mhz but like 2188mhz no problem minimal to no errrors*

*1750* - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
*2000* - 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019

*Sapphire RX 580 has the best timings here...*

Sapphire.RX580.8192.170511.zip 110k .zip file


*1000* - 777000000000000022DD1C0029B5462960550E0F2448D3060026A2005C0B1420AA8800A0000071240E0A1C206D1E2513
*1125* - 999000000000000022339D006BBD572F5055100F29C9B3070048C4005D0D14204A8900A000007124100C20247B202A13
*1250* - 999000000000000022339D008CC558345055110F2D4A94080048C4005D0F14204A8900A000007124120D232889222E14
*1375* - 999000000000000022339D00ADCD693A7055111131CB7409004AE4006D0114204A8900A002007124140E272D97263215
*1500* - 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002007124150F2A30A4283516
*1625* - 999000000000000022449D00105A7B4480551312B88C250B004C0401750514204A8900A00200712417112E34B22A3916
*1750* - 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200712419123138C02D3D17
*2000* - BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53A055151743CFB60D004E24010E0A14204A8900A0030071241C143840DB324418
*2250* - BBB000000000000033BB9D00D6FEAF5EC05517174BD1770F005264011E0E14204A8900A00300712420173F48F7384C1A


----------



## mehrdadb3

hi @chris89
i have MSI Gaming X RX 570 4 GB (Elpida) and i get 22 mh in stock bios and with mod bios polaris 25 and with overclock memory get 28
but i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 i put core clock on 1125 and cvddc 900
some user put memory 2100 and core clock 1200 and get 30 with the same vga and same memory

can u help me to get 30
this is my orginal bios cant upload to site bios


----------



## Bluesky0702

@chris89: Can you help me mod his580.hynix.8g.rom.Thanks so much
http://www.mediafire.com/file/n6v8aa3b8k2o7ih/his580.hynix.8g.rom


----------



## SKAPO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellm*
> 
> i meant u don't have to trust wattman. on other 580s it shows 1150, but accepts 1200, which is the actual vcore. if u just switch to manual and apply, u get the 1150 wattman shows.
> 
> but i wanted to know what max voltage your tools like gpuz, afterburner, etc. are reporting. not what wattman tells you, and without custom settings.
> 
> does anyone want to give this one a try? i don't know if it bricks ur card or not. guess not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MSI RX 480 Gaming X 4GiB Hynix
> 
> msi480-580.4G.hynix.1.0004.rom.zip 109k .zip file


can i use this bios to my msi rx 480 gaming x 4gb hynix?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> @jerry225
> 
> 1407.2188.1250.zfan.off.1250mv.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> Your factory BIOS timings are strange ... it should go 55 to 77 to 99 to BB but instead it's like 55 to 77 to 99 to 77.
> 
> Meaning the timings gets pretty loose from 1125 to 1750 but after 1750 gets extra tight again unless we edited it?
> 
> Lets compare.
> 
> *STOCK Timings on your BIOS*
> 
> *1750* - 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200712419123138C02D3D17
> *2000* - 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
> *2250* - 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
> 
> *Factory RX 480 timings can hold 2266mhz but like 2188mhz no problem minimal to no errrors*
> 
> *1750* - 777000000000000022CC1C00106A6D4DD0571016B90D060C006AE70014051420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> *2000* - 777000000000000022CC1C0031F67E57F05711183FCFB60D006C070124081420FA8900A0030000001E123A46DB354019
> 
> *Sapphire RX 580 has the best timings here...*
> 
> Sapphire.RX580.8192.170511.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> *1000* - 777000000000000022DD1C0029B5462960550E0F2448D3060026A2005C0B1420AA8800A0000071240E0A1C206D1E2513
> *1125* - 999000000000000022339D006BBD572F5055100F29C9B3070048C4005D0D14204A8900A000007124100C20247B202A13
> *1250* - 999000000000000022339D008CC558345055110F2D4A94080048C4005D0F14204A8900A000007124120D232889222E14
> *1375* - 999000000000000022339D00ADCD693A7055111131CB7409004AE4006D0114204A8900A002007124140E272D97263215
> *1500* - 999000000000000022339D00CE516A3E80551212B40B450A004AE400750314204A8900A002007124150F2A30A4283516
> *1625* - 999000000000000022449D00105A7B4480551312B88C250B004C0401750514204A8900A00200712417112E34B22A3916
> *1750* - 999000000000000022559D0031627C4990551313BC0D060C004C04017D0714204A8900A00200712419123138C02D3D17
> *2000* - BBB000000000000022889D0073EE8D53A055151743CFB60D004E24010E0A14204A8900A0030071241C143840DB324418
> *2250* - BBB000000000000033BB9D00D6FEAF5EC05517174BD1770F005264011E0E14204A8900A00300712420173F48F7384C1A


Can you help me mod my rx 480 gaming x 4gb Hynix...Thanks so much








https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T1NYrzAYMHGww6zkGGWlyMzZ9zgOerDe/view


----------



## chris89

Get in touch with me after @jerry225 lets me know how it works... No one lets me know..... Just take the bios & never hear ever again?!?

He probably didn't even test it.

I need HWINFO data to see how it does & Performance Numbers so I know where were sitting... I can keep tuning for maximum performance.


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Get in touch with me after Jerry 225 lets me know how it works... No one lets me know..... Just take the bios & never hear ever again?!?


Hi @chris89, thanks for replying









I am checking the bios, and of course I will let you know, I am always here, watching









There is something weird I noticed in hwinfo64 (with my msi armor)

I am swapping coin to mine and this one needs less watts, alright? So my aorus is fine (well not fine, but fine for "this matter") I can set the fan speeds at 53°C, but i cant with my msi armor?!?!?!

So, Aorus (from 50 to 54°C) is fine with 40% fan speed (about 1300rpm)...
MSI armor (below 55° C) does NOT let me have the fans on....So at 54° I have 0 rpm, at 55° I have 1200rpm (set by me)....it keeps going from 0 to 1200 and from 1200 to 0, because everytime the card is 54° there is something that tells to stop the fans,

I do not like this; I do not like all of this starting (1200 rpm - 55° ) and stopping (0 rpm - 54°) the fans...is there a way to set the bios?
The problem must be in the bios, because I disabled the commands in my mining software but I still have the problem.

Maybe changing these values can allow me to have 1200rpm even at low temps, like 53-54° ?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi @chris89, thanks for replying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am checking the bios, and of course I will let you know, I am always here, watching
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something weird I noticed in hwinfo64 (with my msi armor)
> 
> I am swapping coin to mine and this one needs less watts, alright? So my aorus is fine (well not fine, but fine for "this matter") I can set the fan speeds at 53°C, but i cant with my msi armor?!?!?!
> 
> So, Aorus (from 50 to 54°C) is fine with 40% fan speed (about 1300rpm)...
> MSI armor (below 55° C) does NOT let me have the fans on....So at 54° I have 0 rpm, at 55° I have 1200rpm (set by me)....it keeps going from 0 to 1200 and from 1200 to 0, because everytime the card is 54° there is something that tells to stop the fans,
> 
> I do not like this; I do not like all of this starting (1200 rpm - 55° ) and stopping (0 rpm - 54°) the fans...is there a way to set the bios?
> The problem must be in the bios, because I disabled the commands in my mining software but I still have the problem.
> 
> Maybe changing these values can allow me to have 1200rpm even at low temps, like 53-54° ?


Do you have HWinfo screenshot & Hash Rate? What isn't good about the rom & what can you suggest to improve?

It's dialed in for peak performance 1407mhz core clock.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bluesky0702*
> 
> @chris89: Can you help me mod his580.hynix.8g.rom.Thanks so much
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/n6v8aa3b8k2o7ih/his580.hynix.8g.rom


 1407.2188.1250mv.zfan.off.zip 110k .zip file

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehrdadb3*
> 
> hi @chris89
> i have MSI Gaming X RX 570 4 GB (Elpida) and i get 22 mh in stock bios and with mod bios polaris 25 and with overclock memory get 28
> but i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 i put core clock on 1125 and cvddc 900
> some user put memory 2100 and core clock 1200 and get 30 with the same vga and same memory
> 
> can u help me to get 30
> this is my orginal bios cant upload to site bios


Need BIOS...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SKAPO*
> 
> can i use this bios to my msi rx 480 gaming x 4gb hynix?
> Can you help me mod my rx 480 gaming x 4gb Hynix...Thanks so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1T1NYrzAYMHGww6zkGGWlyMzZ9zgOerDe/view


Yes you can use that BIOS or the one here at the top. Using Factory Sapphire Timings 1000Mhz-2250Mhz ... better timings for high clocks error free

1750mhz memory on stock timings cannot really handle much overclock wthout errors/ instability. Here I'm using loose timings so you can push the clock even higher than normal... See what Memory Clock You can push it to? Maybe 2000MHZ?

MSI.RX480.4G.Hynix.1250mv.zFanOff.1407.1750.Loose.Timings.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Do you have HWinfo screenshot & Hash Rate? What isn't good about the rom & what can you suggest to improve?
> 
> It's dialed in for peak performance 1407mhz core clock.


No, this is not about the Aorus, is about the MSI armor, which I never talked about before, so it is not about the bios you made.
Look at this please,

Here at 54° fans are not spinning, something is stopping them, i dont know what...although I set the speed at 30%



Here at 55° fans are enabled and they spin according to the speed I set in the mining software.



See? When the temp goes back to 54 or below it the fans stop again, when the temp is at least 55 they spin again...
and it is a constant stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start.

I do not like this, is this possible to do that from 50° onwards the fans spin?

Look at the aorus please, it has not this problem...even low temp as 49° lets the fan spin at the speed I decided in the mining software.
How can I have the same on my MSI Armor, please?

Thanks


----------



## r3dziu

Hi!

I have ASUS STRIX RX 560. I tested some vbios mods. Everyone gives me POST error sound (no internal intel graphics - chipset X79). I have black screen until windows loads his amd (patched - signed) drivers.

How can I fix the problem to run modded bioses without patching windows drivers and run this graphics from PC start (not from windows loads modded drivers)?

I tested forum modded bioses and manual bios modders from Polaris Bios Editor.

In this thread author says that RX500 series have no bios verification... but after i patched windows driver the GPU magicly started...


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> No, this is not about the Aorus, is about the MSI armor, which I never talked about before, so it is not about the bios you made.
> Look at this please,
> 
> Here at 54° fans are not spinning, something is stopping them, i dont know what...although I set the speed at 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Here at 55° fans are enabled and they spin according to the speed I set in the mining software.
> 
> 
> 
> See? When the temp goes back to 54 or below it the fans stop again, when the temp is at least 55 they spin again...
> and it is a constant stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start.
> 
> I do not like this, is this possible to do that from 50° onwards the fans spin?
> 
> Look at the aorus please, it has not this problem...even low temp as 49° lets the fan spin at the speed I decided in the mining software.
> How can I have the same on my MSI Armor, please?
> 
> Thanks


Is it the same video card as the other bios you sent? RX 580 8GB Samsung? You can flash that bios to all cards.


----------



## Vic91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dziu*
> 
> Hi!
> 
> I have ASUS STRIX RX 560. I tested some vbios mods. Everyone gives me POST error sound (no internal intel graphics - chipset X79). I have black screen until windows loads his amd (patched - signed) drivers.
> 
> How can I fix the problem to run modded bioses without patching windows drivers and run this graphics from PC start (not from windows loads modded drivers)?
> 
> I tested forum modded bioses and manual bios modders from Polaris Bios Editor.
> 
> In this thread author says that RX500 series have no bios verification... but after i patched windows driver the GPU magicly started...


----------



## Vic91

I have a similar problem, 3 beeps when starting the PC but finally start Windows when loading the drivers. It just happens to me with modified BIOS, I have a nitro + 4gb rx580


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is it the same video card as the other bios you sent? RX 580 8GB Samsung? You can flash that bios to all cards.


No, this is msi armor hynix 8gb, of course rx 580.
The bios i'm using at the moment:

http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/jrKNztOX/file.html

Thanks


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> 1407.2188.1250mv.zfan.off.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> Need BIOS...


tnx chris89
i upload bios this is my orginal bios

https://uploadfiles.io/3uura


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vic91*


i'm using a modded RX580 bios with the latest drivers and updated Win10. No need to patch anything.


----------



## StoneFist

Hi all,

I'm complete new to this all mining and if possible I would like to get some help from this community. I've started mining today with my PC and so far I've noticed that I'm getting really poor results. With my MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB I'm only getting around 19-20 Mh/s. I've noticed that everyone here is getting much better results.
Here is some details about my PC:


Can anyone help me as when I'm trying to use ATIWinFlash I'm getting error: Cannot find discrete ATI Video Card. I've already used atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 and still unable to do anything with BIOS. Please help.

Many thanks.


----------



## r3dziu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i'm using a modded RX580 bios with the latest drivers and updated Win10. No need to patch anything.


Could you send me link to your version of Polaris Bios Editor or other RX 500 series bios editor?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3dziu*
> 
> Could you send me link to your version of Polaris Bios Editor or other RX 500 series bios editor?


https://github.com/realies/PolarisBiosEditor/blob/master/PolarisBiosEditor.exe
https://github.com/datspike/PolarisBiosEditor/blob/master/PolarisBiosEditor.exe

the two i use


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> No, this is not about the Aorus, is about the MSI armor, which I never talked about before, so it is not about the bios you made.
> Look at this please,
> 
> Here at 54° fans are not spinning, something is stopping them, i dont know what...although I set the speed at 30%
> 
> 
> 
> Here at 55° fans are enabled and they spin according to the speed I set in the mining software.
> 
> 
> 
> See? When the temp goes back to 54 or below it the fans stop again, when the temp is at least 55 they spin again...
> and it is a constant stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start-stop-start.
> 
> I do not like this, is this possible to do that from 50° onwards the fans spin?
> 
> Look at the aorus please, it has not this problem...even low temp as 49° lets the fan spin at the speed I decided in the mining software.
> How can I have the same on my MSI Armor, please?
> 
> Thanks


It's the Zerofan enabled in the bios. If we can find the location of that bit with an Hex editor we can disable that feature.


----------



## r3dziu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> https://github.com/realies/PolarisBiosEditor/blob/master/PolarisBiosEditor.exe
> https://github.com/datspike/PolarisBiosEditor/blob/master/PolarisBiosEditor.exe
> 
> the two i use


After I used these tools i forced to use second GPU (7790 HD) to patch the GPU driver (after gpu PATCH RX started working on bios mod). POST are not passing on bios mod...


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> No, this is msi armor hynix 8gb, of course rx 580.
> The bios i'm using at the moment:
> 
> http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/jrKNztOX/file.html
> 
> Thanks


So your using two different RX 580's ? with different memory? 8GB was only in SAMSUNG as far as I understand.

Have you even tested the 1st BIOS I sent? I don't want to do all this work if you haven't even tested the modded BIOS.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehrdadb3*
> 
> tnx chris89
> i upload bios this is my orginal bios
> 
> https://uploadfiles.io/3uura


I don't even think it's worth it doing this because no one ever tells me how its working or even puts up the picture of HWinfo or Anything...

So I receive nothing in return, I really need to know if it worked well or this isn't worth it to me to help.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Looking to BIOS mod by Asus ROG STRIX RX580 T8G GAMING GPU but am a bit skittish as this card doesn't have a BIOS switch and I'm not looking to brick a new card









I crypto mine and game. Not sure if some BIOS tweaks are relevant to one or the other or both.



Was going to post my BIOS but keep getting a JSON error while trying to attach it to the post.


----------



## ondrejcervinka

hynix_bios.zip 219k .zip file
hello gusy, can someone help me with low hashrate on asus dual rx580 8gb? Memory type is Hynix. I can't get over 24MHs with this card.. modded bios with Polaris automatic button, timinngs from 1500 up to 2200. Overclocked with MSI afterburner, mems are 2150mh right now, stable. But hashrate is still low. attached original bios and also custom one.


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So your using two different RX 580's ? with different memory? 8GB was only in SAMSUNG as far as I understand.
> 
> Have you even tested the 1st BIOS I sent? I don't want to do all this work if you haven't even tested the modded BIOS.
> I don't even think it's worth it doing this because no one ever tells me how its working or even puts up the picture of HWinfo or Anything...
> 
> So I receive nothing in return, I really need to know if it worked well or this isn't worth it to me to help.


tnx
this is pic of hwinfo and others if its help


and this bios mod pic


i dont why i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 without error others with same vga and memory can and get 30mh but i get 28.5


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondrejcervinka*
> 
> hynix_bios.zip 219k .zip file
> hello gusy, can someone help me with low hashrate on asus dual rx580 8gb? Memory type is Hynix. I can't get over 24MHs with this card.. modded bios with Polaris automatic button, timinngs from 1500 up to 2200. Overclocked with MSI afterburner, mems are 2150mh right now, stable. But hashrate is still low. attached original bios and also custom one.


 ASUS.RX580.8GB.HYNIX.1250.2150.950mv.zFanOff.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mehrdadb3*
> 
> tnx
> this is pic of hwinfo and others if its help
> 
> 
> and this bios mod pic
> 
> 
> i dont why i cant increase my memory clock over 1950 without error others with same vga and memory can and get 30mh but i get 28.5


Seems normal to me...why do you think that every GPU and Memory overclock exactly the same? The limit can even be the IMC...but you can't really do a lot about it. Stop at the max mem freq with 0 errors and than work on timings to try to improve a bit. Think,read,test, don't ask others for the perfect solution. Magic does not exist







.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneFist*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I'm complete new to this all mining and if possible I would like to get some help from this community. I've started mining today with my PC and so far I've noticed that I'm getting really poor results. With my MSI RX480 Gaming X 8GB I'm only getting around 19-20 Mh/s. I've noticed that everyone here is getting much better results.
> Here is some details about my PC:
> 
> 
> Can anyone help me as when I'm trying to use ATIWinFlash I'm getting error: Cannot find discrete ATI Video Card. I've already used atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 and still unable to do anything with BIOS. Please help.
> 
> Many thanks.


Just using a driver that has the compute mode feature will improve it a lot. The other thing is you need better memory timings. Find out which RAM ICs you have (you can see this in GPU-Z)


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Seems normal to me...why do you think that every GPU and Memory overclock exactly the same? The limit can even be the IMC...but you can't really do a lot about it. Stop at the max mem freq with 0 errors and than work on timings to try to improve a bit. Think,read,test, don't ask others for the perfect solution. Magic does not exist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


tnx brother i try to find best solution but i dont know anyting about timing to improve that
where can i find learning about timing


----------



## bardacuda

@mehrdadb3

It looks like you have Elpida BABG memory. Try these timings:

777000000000000022339D00CE5153379055111230CB440900208400740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116

They were originally posted by Eliovp in this thread:

https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1758267.msg18046498#msg18046498

You can get tools to decode, tweak, and re-encode timings yourself here:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Just using a driver that has the compute mode feature will improve it a lot. The other thing is you need better memory timings. Find out which RAM ICs you have (you can see this in GPU-Z)


Can You suggest which driver would be the best? Here is all information about my card including current driver. (I've changed 2000 timings by copying 1750)



sorry for so many screenshoots but I guess it's the easiest way.

Thanks


----------



## mehrdadb3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @mehrdadb3
> 
> It looks like you have Elpida BABG memory. Try these timings:
> 
> 777000000000000022339D00CE5153379055111230CB440900208400740114206A8900A002003120150F292F94273116
> 
> They were originally posted by Eliovp in this thread:
> 
> https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1758267.msg18046498#msg18046498
> 
> You can get tools to decode, tweak, and re-encode timings yourself here:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1629357/r-timings-encode-decode-rx-r9-memory-straps/


tnx man i try it i hope its work


----------



## Fireball9999

XFXRX80GTSOrig.zip 110k .zip file
Hi all can anyone help me to edit my bios for my XFX RX580 GTS CORE 8 GB.I get just hashrate betwenn 20 to 22 with Blockchain
driver.

TY









Its Samsung Memory


----------



## bardacuda

@StoneFist

Just use the latest from AMD's site. Everything after 17.10.2 has the fix.

@Fireball9999

All the information is in the OP. You just need Polaris Bios Editor and a set of timings. The ubermix timings are for Samsung.


----------



## Fireball9999

Ty for reply, but i am testing the ubermix timings and i get error.I sit here and i have no patience any more.I am really done. 4 Days i am searching for timings and other things but nothing works.


----------



## bardacuda

If you get errors just downclock the memory or loosen the timings until it's stable. I don't have any cards with Samsung memory and every card is different anyway, so no one can say use "X" timings at "Y" memory clock. You just have to test, tweak, retest, etc. yourself until you get it right. Also I see there are people selling BIOS customization services on ebay for like $10 - $20. It's another option if you don't have the time or patience to do it yourself.


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @StoneFist
> 
> Just use the latest from AMD's site. Everything after 17.10.2 has the fix.
> 
> @Fireball9999
> 
> All the information is in the OP. You just need Polaris Bios Editor and a set of timings. The ubermix timings are for Samsung.


I have a up to date driver from september this year. And I've changed timings as well. Got it to work bit better 22 instead of 20 but still far from those 29 ppl are talking about


----------



## bardacuda

So you don't have the right driver then. Stay on 17.7 if you like but you'll never get high hash rates with it.


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> So your using two different RX 580's ? with different memory? 8GB was only in SAMSUNG as far as I understand.
> 
> Have you even tested the 1st BIOS I sent? I don't want to do all this work if you haven't even tested the modded BIOS.


Hi @chris89,

All my cards have Hynix 8gb and not samsung, unfortunatly; maybe you are mistaking me with someone else.

I have found this interesting post from you http://www.overclock.net/t/1610444/wattman-min-acoustic-limit-solved#post_26318762

So, I have compared the bios of the cards and these are the differences in the "fan" section. Left MSI armor(Zerofan on), right Aorus (Zerofan off).



Like @generaleramon kindly suggested, is there a way to disable zerofan by changing the values in the image, please?

Thanks


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> So you don't have the right driver then. Stay on 17.7 if you like but you'll never get high hash rates with it.


Just updated to newest available driver 17.11.4 and now I only get 20 Mh/s and it crashes every time I try to change BIOS on card by copying 1750 code to 2000 (doesn't recognize card at all in system)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi @chris89,
> 
> All my cards have Hynix 8gb and not samsung, unfortunatly; maybe you are mistaking me with someone else.
> 
> I have found this interesting post from you http://www.overclock.net/t/1610444/wattman-min-acoustic-limit-solved#post_26318762
> 
> So, I have compared the bios of the cards and these are the differences in the "fan" section. Left MSI armor(Zerofan on), right Aorus (Zerofan off).
> 
> 
> 
> Like @generaleramon kindly suggested, is there a way to disable zerofan by changing the values in the image, please?
> 
> Thanks


I address this issue in the BIOS. If you would test it, then all questions would be answered.


----------



## DKMiner

@chris89 Hey Chris, I attempted to use your Bios mods in post #4675 for my cards which appear to be exactly the same as those of the original requester. However, ATIFlash gave an error of a mismatch. Any chance you can help me with modding my bios the same way you did for the requester in post #4675?

Here are original bios for two ASUS ROG STRIX RX-580 T8G 8gb with Hynix memory:

OriginalASUSROGSTRIXRX-580T8G.zip 219k .zip file


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMiner*
> 
> @chris89 Hey Chris, I attempted to use your Bios mods in post #4675 for my cards which appear to be exactly the same as those of the original requester. However, ATIFlash gave an error of a mismatch. Any chance you can help me with modding my bios the same way you did for the requester in post #4675?
> 
> Here are original bios for two ASUS ROG STRIX RX-580 T8G 8gb with Hynix memory:
> 
> OriginalASUSROGSTRIXRX-580T8G.zip 219k .zip file


I need to get feedback on BIOS first... 950mv undervolt for 1250mhz is good to reduce power consumption & increase performance but need feedback first...

Can you give me feedback in a timely manor? I need to know how its performing.


----------



## bardacuda

@StoneFist

You may need to apply the bios signature check patch (details are in the OP) in order to run a modded bios. Some people say they don't need it with 500 series cards but for myself that's not the case. Also make sure you enable compute mode in the driver.

After that, if it's still crashing, then try lowering the memory clock and/or loosening the timings. 1750 timings may just be too tight so I would also try the ubermix timings.


----------



## DKMiner

I can give feedback very quickly. However, the AorusRx580_8GB.950mv.zfan.off.rom mod in post 4975 didn't match the memory in my cards. I tried to apply them with ATI flash and it gave mismatch error.

I am not sure why as my VRAM type in bios editor matches.

Original.PNG 68k .PNG file


950mod.PNG 70k .PNG file


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @StoneFist
> 
> You may need to apply the bios signature check patch (details are in the OP) in order to run a modded bios. Some people say they don't need it with 500 series cards but for myself that's not the case. Also make sure you enable compute mode in the driver.
> 
> After that, if it's still crashing, then try lowering the memory clock and/or loosening the timings. 1750 timings may just be too tight so I would also try the ubermix timings.


Thanks for help! got it working with over 29Mh/s Great. once again thanks


----------



## bardacuda




----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMiner*
> 
> I can give feedback very quickly. However, the AorusRx580_8GB.950mv.zfan.off.rom mod in post 4975 didn't match the memory in my cards. I tried to apply them with ATI flash and it gave mismatch error.
> 
> I am not sure why as my VRAM type in bios editor matches.
> 
> Original.PNG 68k .PNG file
> 
> 
> 950mod.PNG 70k .PNG file


 950mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## DKMiner

ATI Flash gives "Error reading rom"


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMiner*
> 
> ATI Flash gives "Error reading rom"


Restart computer. Make sure HWinfo & MSI Afterburner are closed & everything is closed first.


----------



## DKMiner

Nothing was running and I booted the PC after you posted the new rom. I'll apply the values from your mod to original rom i have saved and will use that one. I'll be back in a bit with results.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMiner*
> 
> Nothing was running and I booted the PC after you posted the new rom. I'll apply the values from your mod to original rom i have saved and will use that one. I'll be back in a bit with results.


If you do that it won't have disabled zero fan & 950mv max.. is for reduction in power consumption maybe 26.32% less

1200mv stock vs 950mv max I tested this & it works & temps are way less can game silent but idk about rx 580


----------



## DKMiner

I am having some issues with my the PCIe risers. This may take longer than expected.


----------



## DKMiner

So I had to disconnect one card for now to get you some feedback asap. The mod increased my mh/s by about 1. Before the mod I was getting about 18.5 mh/s. Now its about 19.5 mh/s. However, the temperature for the GPU was impacted significantly. Before the mod the GPU diode reading was at low to mid 50 C, meanwhile, the GPU VRM Temp was running at low to mid 70 C, now it as steady at 51 c. The GPU core and Chip power consumption stabilized. The core power dropped by about 30 W, but the Chip power only reduced by about 15 W. Here is a screen shot of current status.

I am going to update the motherboard bios now to see if that will correct the glitches I've been having with the PCIe risers. These results were from the GPU unit being plugged into the motherboard directly. I would be glad to ran a test with the VRAM bios set for 1250W, if you can put it together. I won't be able to give fast feedback however as I don't know how soon I'll stabilize the system after the motherboard bios update.

Performance.PNG 276k .PNG file


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I address this issue in the BIOS. If you would test it, then all questions would be answered.


Yeah, of course I will test it, and then I will reply with the feedback.
This is the bios of the msi armor with zerofan on, http://www27.zippyshare.com/d/jrKNztOX/7213/msi_prova.rom

When you uploaded the bios for Aorus I have tested it, but i have problem with zerofan only on the MSI armour, the Aorus does not have this problem.
Thank you


----------



## chris89

I just think that if I set 950mv it should show 0.950v & shouldn't throttle down to 705mhz, should hold 1,250mhz core stable.

Maybe the BIOS didn't flash.

Let me know & msg me so we can fine tune the BIOS... Will require multiple bios flash for the sweetspot.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DKMiner*
> 
> So I had to disconnect one card for now to get you some feedback asap. The mod increased my mh/s by about 1. Before the mod I was getting about 18.5 mh/s. Now its about 19.5 mh/s. However, the temperature for the GPU was impacted significantly. Before the mod the GPU diode reading was at low to mid 50 C, meanwhile, the GPU VRM Temp was running at low to mid 70 C, now it as steady at 51 c. The GPU core and Chip power consumption stabilized. The core power dropped by about 30 W, but the Chip power only reduced by about 15 W. Here is a screen shot of current status.
> 
> I am going to update the motherboard bios now to see if that will correct the glitches I've been having with the PCIe risers. These results were from the GPU unit being plugged into the motherboard directly. I would be glad to ran a test with the VRAM bios set for 1250W, if you can put it together. I won't be able to give fast feedback however as I don't know how soon I'll stabilize the system after the motherboard bios update.
> 
> Performance.PNG 276k .PNG file


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Yeah, of course I will test it, and then I will reply with the feedback.
> This is the bios of the msi armor with zerofan on, http://www27.zippyshare.com/d/jrKNztOX/7213/msi_prova.rom
> 
> When you uploaded the bios for Aorus I have tested it, but i have problem with zerofan only on the MSI armour, the Aorus does not have this problem.
> Thank you


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Alright I already did a stupid with my shiny new RX 580, flashed a VBIOS I messed around with and now Windows will not complete a boot without me running safemode. yay.
I tried flashing the stock BIOS while in safe mode but ATIWinflash returns a critical "file missing" error every time. I'd imagine this has to do with booting into safemode.

Is there a workaround to this? What I was thinking of doing was grabbing a spare GPU, have the computer boot off that so I can get into windows, and then flash the stock rom to my RX580.

If that doesn't work, I really hope I'm not SOL lol


----------



## thanhtoan17

Hi you @chris89

Plz help me to mod this bios. It's is MSI 470 Miner 4g. I used polaris 1.6.4 but it not work

470goc.zip 111k .zip file


Thanks you very much


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Alright I already did a stupid with my shiny new RX 580, flashed a VBIOS I messed around with and now Windows will not complete a boot without me running safemode. yay.
> I tried flashing the stock BIOS while in safe mode but ATIWinflash returns a critical "file missing" error every time. I'd imagine this has to do with booting into safemode.
> 
> Is there a workaround to this? What I was thinking of doing was grabbing a spare GPU, have the computer boot off that so I can get into windows, and then flash the stock rom to my RX580.
> 
> If that doesn't work, I really hope I'm not SOL lol


Run as administrator
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanhtoan17*
> 
> Hi you @chris89
> 
> Plz help me to mod this bios. It's is MSI 470 Miner 4g. I used polaris 1.6.4 but it not work
> 
> 470goc.zip 111k .zip file
> 
> 
> Thanks you very much


 1407.1750.1250mv.zFanOff.RX470.4GB.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## thanhtoan17

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Run as administrator
> 
> 1407.1750.1250mv.zFanOff.RX470.4GB.zip 111k .zip file


it's not work. Can you help me by login to my computer


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Run as administrator


Unfortunately when I try to run as administrator I get a dialog about Win8 Enhanced Security feature, program needs to be run as admin yada yada and then it tells me that ATIWinflash is missing critical files.
Even running it as admin gives me the same result unfortunately


----------



## bardacuda

You can do the thing with a spare GPU, or you can make a DOS boot disk on a USB stick and use the command line version of atiflash.

You may just need to apply the bios signature check patch which you may be able to do from safe mode but I'm not sure.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Unfortunately when I try to run as administrator I get a dialog about Win8 Enhanced Security feature, program needs to be run as admin yada yada and then it tells me that ATIWinflash is missing critical files.
> Even running it as admin gives me the same result unfortunately


Extract ATIWinFlash to it's own folder, right click ATIWinFlash.exe compatibility and check run as administrator.

It will take some time to start & make sure MSI & Hwinfo is closed and all gpu related applications.

ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCfjHkc1HNf5lkzzfUaD6-Uw?view_as=subscriber


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Extract ATIWinFlash to it's own folder, right click ATIWinFlash.exe compatibility and check run as administrator.
> 
> It will take some time to start & make sure MSI & Hwinfo is closed and all gpu related applications.
> 
> ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


Gave it a shot but no dice. No worries though, I can grab a spare on Monday


----------



## chris89




----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *thanhtoan17*
> 
> it's not work. Can you help me by login to my computer


Hold Shift & F8 to boot safe mode for Windows 10 boot to safemode & flash original bios.. I can help after
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Gave it a shot but no dice. No worries though, I can grab a spare on Monday


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Ok, got my main rig up & running with stock bios. Had to uninstall GPU drivers and then I was able to use ATIWinflash. Strange but it worked.

I'm still wanting to run a better performing BIOS on my RX 580, unfortunately I'm completely new to it all so a lot of the jargon is going over my head.

And I still can't attach my bios unfortunately. JSON error from OCN.
But I found my stock BIOS here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191725/asus-rx580-8192-170301-1

I notice a lot of the memory performance timings are specifically for Samsung memory, being that my GPU has Hynix memory I just don't want to copy paste timings and then brick my card or something like that.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Ok, got my main rig up & running with stock bios. Had to uninstall GPU drivers and then I was able to use ATIWinflash. Strange but it worked.
> 
> I'm still wanting to run a better performing BIOS on my RX 580, unfortunately I'm completely new to it all so a lot of the jargon is going over my head.
> 
> And I still can't attach my bios unfortunately. JSON error from OCN.
> But I found my stock BIOS here: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/191725/asus-rx580-8192-170301-1
> 
> I notice a lot of the memory performance timings are specifically for Samsung memory, being that my GPU has Hynix memory I just don't want to copy paste timings and then brick my card or something like that.


.ZIP the .ROM & then attach.


----------



## chris89

Check out these VRM Cooling plates I bought from China $7... It's heavier than the whole heatsink assembly combined. Should load out at like 45C full tilt load.


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> .ZIP the .ROM & then attach.


Hey, that worked.









STOCK_ASUS_STRIX580T8G_bios.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Check out these VRM Cooling plates I bought from China $7... It's heavier than the whole heatsink assembly combined. Should load out at like 45C full tilt load.










Where did you find those? On ebay?

Also, when you have time can you disable zerofan on this bios please?

msirx5808gb_zfan_enabled.zip 111k .zip file


Thank you


----------



## generaleramon

@chris89 Remember to share the zerofan binary bit adress for that bios, i will update the first post in the next days, and i want as much informations as possible. Do you guys have any suggestions? Something useful/important to add?


----------



## crispftw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reletobg*
> 
> Again quick question .
> 
> *Can I modify the bios when Polaris says "Unsupported DeviceID 0x67FF" ?*
> 
> My card is Gigabyte Rx560 - 4Gb.
> I did the same with rx 460 before and there wasn't problem.


Have you ever figured this out?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It's a particular type of Hynix memory (you can see which RAM ICs you have in GPU-Z). I have a set of timings for that which get 29.5 MH/s @ 1220/2125 mining ETH in Claymore's Windows miner.


I am searching for you memory straps for the Hynix MJR 8 gb memory for my new 580. Thanks if you can share.


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> @chris89 Remember to share the zerofan binary bit adress for that bios, i will update the first post in the next days, and i want as much informations as possible. Do you guys have any suggestions? Something useful/important to add?


Yes, please Chris









Yes, maybe you can add latest version of atikmdag-patcher

atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6.zip 51k .zip file


latest version of PolarisBiosEditor v1.6.5 by jaschaknack (the "one click timing patch")
links
info: https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor
download: https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/archive/master.zip

also, timing straps for all non-samsung users:

*main document here: https://github.com/jaschaknack/PolarisBiosEditor/blob/master/PolarisBiosEditor.cs

Code:



Code:


Good HYNIX ONLY 8gb - models H5GC8H24MJ and H5GQ8H24MJ
777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

Good Micron MT51J256M3
777000000000000022AA1C0073626C41B0551016BA0D260B006AE60004061420EA8940AA030000001914292EB22E3B16

Good Hynix ONLY 4gb - model H5GC4H24AJ
999000000000000022559D0010DE5B4480551312B74C450A00400600750414206A8900A00200312010112D34A42A3816

Good Elpida EDW4032BAB
777000000000000022AA1C00315A5B36A0550F15B68C1506004082007C041420CA8980A9020004C01712262B612B3715

*_if anyone wants to share better straps than these is very welcome_.

Also, version of pbe with the extra fan options by datspike

info https://github.com/datspike/PolarisBiosEditor
download https://github.com/datspike/PolarisBiosEditor/archive/master.zip

here some note's for the new options:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



ucRevId; /* Change this if the table format changes or version changes so that the other fields are not the same. */
ucTHyst; /* Temperature hysteresis. Integer. */
usTMin; /* The temperature, in 0.01 centigrades, below which we just run at a minimal PWM. */
usTMed; /* The middle temperature where we change slopes. */
usTHigh; /* The high point above TMed for adjusting the second slope. */
usPWMMin; /* The minimum PWM value in percent (0.01% increments). */
usPWMMed; /* The PWM value (in percent) at TMed. */
usPWMHigh; /* The PWM value at THigh. */
usTMax; /* The max temperature */
ucFanControlMode; /* Legacy or Fuzzy Fan mode */
usFanPWMMax; /* Maximum allowed fan power in percent */
usFanOutputSensitivity; /* Sensitivity of fan reaction to temepature changes */
usFanRPMMax; /* The default value in RPM */
ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit; /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */
ucTargetTemperature; /* Advanced fan controller target temperature. */
ucMinimumPWMLimit; /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set. This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */



plus, updating the softwares, in general....and also say that overclocking requires "patience"
This is all I can think right now.

Thank you Generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I am searching for you memory straps for the Hynix MJR 8 gb memory for my new 580. Thanks if you can share.


@mtrai
Good HYNIX ONLY 8gb - models H5GC8H24MJ and H5GQ8H24MJ

777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

srb would add at the end the "r" of mjr, but i use this for H5GC8H24MJR (in srb) and it works. H5GC8H24MJ showed in any pbe


----------



## chris89

I want to help, but am unsure if anyone is actually flashing the bios I build. Not to mention good results using HWInfo. I need to know what voltage is hits maximum & fan speed & vrm temperature etc.

It's dialed in to achieve gains on Gaming in particular. However for mining you want to undervolt. I find RX 500 series can do 1,250mhz @ 950mv and never throttle ever.

Reason why I know you aren't even flashing the bios I send is your HWInfo does not reflect the mod I made.

Plus theres too much delay it's like I make the BIOS & hear back days later... I forget about who I did BIOS for & when its so much later it's difficult.

I make a lot of BIOS for people so if you can MESSAGE me or something if that helps?

I flash POLARIS all the time, 50 times a day at times at least & some of you have a hard time flash the BIOS just Once.


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I want to help, but am unsure if anyone is actually flashing the bios I build. Not to mention good results using HWInfo. I need to know what voltage is hits maximum & fan speed & vrm temperature etc.
> 
> It's dialed in to achieve gains on Gaming in particular. However for mining you want to undervolt. I find RX 500 series can do 1,250mhz @ 950mv and never throttle ever.
> 
> Reason why I know you aren't even flashing the bios I send is your HWInfo does not reflect the mod I made.
> 
> Plus theres too much delay it's like I make the BIOS & hear back days later... I forget about who I did BIOS for & when its so much later it's difficult.
> 
> I make a lot of BIOS for people so if you can MESSAGE me or something if that helps?
> 
> I flash POLARIS all the time, 50 times a day at times at least & some of you have a hard time flash the BIOS just Once.


Hi,

If you are refering to me, you see 0.85v in my hwinfo because I posted the screenshot of the stock bios + "good" hynix straps. This was the only mod I left in the bios just because I was comparing Aorus and Msi armor, because one has zfan off and one zfan on and i was trying to figure out the difference and i was showing you.
Right now, my main goal is to disable zfan, that's why you dont'see the values you put in the bios for aorus, but given that the issue now is in the MSI I only posted the original bios (only with edited straps) plus of course some values I added in claymore bat file, temporary for that test.

If it would be possible to have bios with zfan off for my MSI i would reply with the screenshots and by telling you if the problem is gone.
Or if you prefer, you can tell me the values of the fan section I have to change and I will do that myself (unless is hex editing..and there i do not know what bit to edit), although I get a weird memory strap section when I load my msi stock bios in the pbe with the extra fan options.

Thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> If you are refering to me, you see 0.85v in my hwinfo because I posted the screenshot of the stock bios + "good" hynix straps. This was the only mod I left in the bios just because I was comparing Aorus and Msi armor, because one has zfan off and one zfan on and i was trying to figure out the difference and i was showing you.
> Right now, my main goal is to disable zfan, that's why you dont'see the values you put in the bios for aorus, but given that the issue now is in the MSI I only posted the original bios (only with edited straps) plus of course some values I added in claymore bat file, temporary for that test.
> 
> If it would be possible to have bios with zfan off for my MSI i would reply with the screenshots and by telling you if the problem is gone.
> Or if you prefer, you can tell me the values of the fan section I have to change and I will do that myself (unless is hex editing..and there i do not know what bit to edit), although I get a weird memory strap section when I load my msi stock bios in the pbe with the extra fan options.
> 
> Thanks


We want to use the exact same bios for all cards if they all use the same memory. *Do all your cards use the same memory?
*
Do you know how to force flash?

ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


Hold shift right click open command prompt here...

atiwinflash -ai (determine how many adapters are installed)
atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom
atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom
atiwinflash -p -f 2 bios.rom


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> We want to use the exact same bios for all cards if they all use the same memory. *Do all your cards use the same memory?
> *
> Do you know how to force flash?
> 
> ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file
> 
> 
> Hold shift right click open command prompt here...
> 
> atiwinflash -ai (determine how many adapters are installed)
> atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom
> atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom
> atiwinflash -p -f 2 bios.rom


yes all hynix 8 gb and same model of it.

yeah i know how to use atiflash xD i use the gui

msirx5808gb_zfan_enabled.zip 111k .zip file
 thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> yes all hynix 8 gb and same model of it.
> 
> yeah i know how to use atiflash xD i use the gui
> 
> msirx5808gb_zfan_enabled.zip 111k .zip file
> thanks


Mining or gaming or just max speed bios?

1407.2188.1250.zfan.off.1250mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Mining or gaming or just max speed bios?
> 
> 1407.2188.1250.zfan.off.1250mv.zip 110k .zip file


i would use it for mining, so max speed would be good but also we need to remember about eventually gpu memory errors and wattage usage, as power here is not so cheap like it is in china.

thanks im gonna test it now.


----------



## jerry225

It cannot flash, mismatch subsystem IDs.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> It cannot flash, mismatch subsystem IDs.


Hold shift right click open command prompt here

rename to bios.rom

atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom
atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom

etc


----------



## generaleramon

Now i have editing permissions until the 12th March 2018. I'll update the first post in the next days.


----------



## whitrzac

Just in case anyone was wondering, flashing a 570 as a 580 doesn't work. It won't brick the card, but it also doesn't onlock the extra cores


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *whitrzac*
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering, flashing a 570 as a 580 doesn't work. It won't brick the card, but it also doesn't onlock the extra cores


Well, duh, this has been known for a while. Sincethe RX470 came.


----------



## K3nobi

Hello,

I just installed an XFX Radeon RX 580 8GB (Hynix) and i'm stuck in the 20 MHs with high power usage. I have attached the bios file if anyone can help me mod it so it consumes less power and increases hash rate. Thanks for your help.




EllesmereXFXRadeonRX580BIOS.zip 108k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just installed an XFX Radeon RX 580 8GB (Hynix) and i'm stuck in the 20 MHs with high power usage. I have attached the bios file if anyone can help me mod it so it consumes less power and increases hash rate. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllesmereXFXRadeonRX580BIOS.zip 108k .zip file


Miners: 100% Money, 0% Passion. Sorry, i don't say what others must do, but is just what i think

No magic here so...

Read ALL the first post, THAN...

to "solve" the power usage problem you need to reduce the voltage (as you are a beginner, msi afterburner is easy to use) and/or reduce the power target and/or reduce the max core clock.
To increase thw hashrate start by overclocking the memory and check for edc errors with hwinfo64.... than we see...

if you don't know the difference between voltage,powertarget and core clock, mem clock you need to look on the internet and study, i don't want to be rude with you in particular,i hope a lot of other people read this, we can't repeat everything over and over to every new user and most of all, miners. we are here to help, not to put food in your mouth. Sorry again


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> Miners: 100% Money, 0% Passion. Sorry, i don't say what others must do, but is just what i think
> 
> No magic here so...
> 
> Read ALL the first post, THAN...
> 
> to "solve" the power usage problem you need to reduce the voltage (as you are a beginner, msi afterburner is easy to use) and/or reduce the power target and/or reduce the max core clock.
> To increase thw hashrate start by overclocking the memory and check for edc errors with hwinfo64.... than we see...
> 
> if you don't know the difference between voltage,powertarget and core clock, mem clock you need to look on the internet and study, i don't want to be rude with you in particular,i hope a lot of other people read this, we can't repeat everything over and over to every new user and most of all, miners. we are here to help, not to put food in your mouth. Sorry again


Thanks for the reply. I'll look into this. Any particular learning resource you would recommend?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I'll look into this. Any particular learning resource you would recommend?


This is a good article by anandtech about the polaris achitecture in general
https://www.anandtech.com/show/10446/the-amd-radeon-rx-480-preview

Another article by anandtech about the powertune of the r9 2xx cards. Not that different from our cards.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/7457/the-radeon-r9-290x-review/5

Another article about fiji cards.
https://www.anandtech.com/show/9390/the-amd-radeon-r9-fury-x-review/5

Power vs voltage curve from fiji, to understand the relation
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/AMD/R9_Fury_X_Overvoltage/2.html










EDIT:

Now we have a new section: "Good Articles and Infos". I'll add there useful stuff i find around the net.


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> i will update the first post in the next days, and i want as much informations as possible. Do you guys have any suggestions? Something useful/important to add?


I was gonna say maybe add a section briefly going over mining performance. Seems there are a lot of ppl coming asking for mining help and it's the same questions that have been answered multiple times...usually only a few posts back. Although pretty much all the info is already in the OP, maybe it's just not apparent or visible enough.

Maybe just something that lists out what you need to do like

A) have the right drivers
B) use better timings
C) always use the driver patch every time you install drivers when using a modded BIOS
D) should undervolt/underclock the core for best efficiency

with a huge emphasis on A and B.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I just installed an XFX Radeon RX 580 8GB (Hynix) and i'm stuck in the 20 MHs with high power usage. I have attached the bios file if anyone can help me mod it so it consumes less power and increases hash rate. Thanks for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EllesmereXFXRadeonRX580BIOS.zip 108k .zip file


I'm trying to work on known working 950mv bios... if can provide HWInfo load info data I'll make the bios.

rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm trying to work on known working 950mv bios... if can provide HWInfo load info data I'll make the bios.
> 
> rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file


Not sure if this is what you require, but below is a screenshot of both the HWInfo sensors and the HWInfo GPU Details. Let me know if what you need is something else.

Thanks.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Not sure if this is what you require, but below is a screenshot of both the HWInfo sensors and the HWInfo GPU Details. Let me know if what you need is something else.
> 
> Thanks.


Sure can you flash the bios? Make sure to right click properties atiwinflash.exe compatibility run as administrator

and then show HWInfo

rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file


ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sure can you flash the bios? Make sure to right click properties atiwinflash.exe compatibility run as administrator
> 
> and then show HWInfo
> 
> rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> ATIWINFLASH_v277.zip 1189k .zip file


Flashed it, restarted and now it won't turn on.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Flashed it, restarted and now it won't turn on.


Hold Shft + F8 to boot to safe mode flash back to stock, maybe the rx 580 cannot clock to 1250mhz at 950mv like the rx 550?

I had the RX 550 running perfectly at 950mv at 1250mhz


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hold Shft + F8 to boot to safe mode flash back to stock, maybe the rx 580 cannot clock to 1250mhz at 950mv like the rx 550?
> 
> I had the RX 550 running perfectly at 950mv at 1250mhz


OK, I was able to flash it back to factory.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> OK, I was able to flash it back to factory.


Do u want more speed or what?


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Do u want more speed or what?


Well, I'm mining with this card and no matter the changes I make to it, it won't go above 22 MH/s. I've seen on some posts that people are getting over 25 MH/s while consuming low power with this GPU... I'm not sure how this can be done.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Well, I'm mining with this card and no matter the changes I make to it, it won't go above 22 MH/s. I've seen on some posts that people are getting over 25 MH/s while consuming low power with this GPU... I'm not sure how this can be done.


 rx580.zFanOff.1050mv.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> rx580.zFanOff.1050mv.zip 110k .zip file


No joy. Same thing. Flashed, restarted and then wouldn't boot.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> No joy. Same thing. Flashed, restarted and then wouldn't boot.


What happened? I have tested this many times, no issues.


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What happened? I have tested this many times, no issues.


Doesn't boot. When I go into device manager, it states "Windows has stopped this device because it reported problems "[Code 43]"


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What happened? I have tested this many times, no issues.


Ofcourse it wouldn't work. You tested it on a RX550/560. Which has less than half of the RX580 core config. Also, different ASIC quality. My RX470 is doing 975mv on 1205Mhz. Every card is different. For 1250Mhz, the minimum would be 1000mv.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Doesn't boot. When I go into device manager, it states "Windows has stopped this device because it reported problems "


 And, did you PERHAPS install the atikmdag patcher?[Code 43]"[/QUOTE]

And, did you PERHAPS install the atikmdag patcher?


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Ofcourse it wouldn't work. You tested it on a RX550/560. Which has less than half of the RX580 core config. Also, different ASIC quality. My RX470 is doing 975mv on 1205Mhz. Every card is different. For 1250Mhz, the minimum would be 1000mv.
> And, did you PERHAPS install the atikmdag patcher?


The card is an XFX Radeon RX 580 8GB (Hynix). No, I haven't installed the atikmdag patcher.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*


That's right, you have to use the patcher. Run it & restart, it will fix the issue. I think you should try the 950mv bios first, save the most power.

On this bios we see 29 MH/s

rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file


atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5.zip 51k .zip file


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> That's right, you have to use the patcher. Run it & restart, it will fix the issue. I think you should try the 950mv bios first, save the most power.
> 
> On this bios we see 29 MH/s
> 
> rx580.zFanOff.950mv.zip 110k .zip file
> 
> 
> atikmdag-patcher-1.4.5.zip 51k .zip file


Ok, just to clarify. FLASH->then patch?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Ok, just to clarify. FLASH->then patch?


Patch the driver, then flash.


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Patch the driver, then flash.


Same thing. Patched, Flashed, restarted, no boot. Quick question, I'm on driver 17.12.1, as far as you know, is there a specific driver I should be using?


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> Same thing. Patched, Flashed, restarted, no boot. Quick question, I'm on driver 17.12.1, as far as you know, is there a specific driver I should be using?


try 17.11.4 maybe it isnt working on the latest driver


----------



## Ansau

You all know patching the driver is only required for RX 400 cards? For RX it is not needed.

Btw, this afternoon I will try to check the noises.


----------



## K3nobi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> try 17.11.4 maybe it isnt working on the latest driver


No joy, same error (Code 43). Ok, I just saved the original BIOS again using AtiWinFlash instead of GPU-Z and noticed that the size of the ROM file when saved through GPU-Z is half the size of the one created by AtiWinFlash.

GPU-Z Backed up bios file:

FactoryRX580-BIOS-GPU-Z.zip 108k .zip file


AtiWinFlash backed up bios file:

FactoryRX580-BIOS-AtiWinFlash.zip 109k .zip file


Could it be that the BIOS file created when backing up through GPU-Z (which is the one I provided in my OP) be corrupted/defective?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> No joy, same error (Code 43). Ok, I just saved the original BIOS again using AtiWinFlash instead of GPU-Z and noticed that the size of the ROM file when saved through GPU-Z is half the size of the one created by AtiWinFlash.
> 
> GPU-Z Backed up bios file:
> 
> FactoryRX580-BIOS-GPU-Z.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> 
> AtiWinFlash backed up bios file:
> 
> FactoryRX580-BIOS-AtiWinFlash.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could it be that the BIOS file created when backing up through GPU-Z (which is the one I provided in my OP) be corrupted/defective?


Hi, a 512kb bios is just 256kb of data + 256kb of blank space (i never actually checked by myself). I use 256kb bios without problems anyway.

Do you have SecureBoot enabled? I don't know if it can create problems.
UEFI Boot or something like that? I really never tried these options.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K3nobi*
> 
> No joy, same error (Code 43). Ok, I just saved the original BIOS again using AtiWinFlash instead of GPU-Z and noticed that the size of the ROM file when saved through GPU-Z is half the size of the one created by AtiWinFlash.
> 
> GPU-Z Backed up bios file:
> 
> FactoryRX580-BIOS-GPU-Z.zip 108k .zip file
> 
> 
> AtiWinFlash backed up bios file:
> 
> FactoryRX580-BIOS-AtiWinFlash.zip 109k .zip file
> 
> 
> Could it be that the BIOS file created when backing up through GPU-Z (which is the one I provided in my OP) be corrupted/defective?


 1250.2000.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## generaleramon

after an error during a bios flash my rx480 is now briked, black screen at boot, only the fan is spinning... i need to try the 1-8 pin metod with another pc... at the moment i use an itx board...so...







... i will get an old am2 board with dual pcie shortly... i hope to fix this problem


----------



## umgill45

Hi there.
I have the following cards in my rig that are currently hashing at 24-25Mh/s on Claymore 10.2. Windows 10.

3 x RX 570 Saphire Pulse 4GB (elpida memory)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/c56be5ir5v6z0ch/Ellesmere_Saph_RX_570_4GB_Elipda_original1.rom?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/zz6359e7slmbam7/Ellesmere_Saph_RX_570_4GB_Elipda_original2.rom?dl=0
https://www.dropbox.com/s/0pg7mwvfd73irym/Ellesmere_Saph_RX_570_4GB_Elipda_original3.rom?dl=0

1 x RX 580 Gigabyte Gaming 8GB (samsung memory)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/77gef145os88x7r/Ellesmere_Gigabyte_RX_580_8GB_Samsung_original.rom?dl=0

1 x RX 480 Powercolor 4GB (samsung memory)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/3ah7bw6a454chb5/Ellesmere_Powercolor_RX_480_4GB_Samsung_original.rom?dl=0

1 x RX 480 MSI Armor 8GB (samsung memory)
https://www.dropbox.com/s/1jyrff5iu8t2qw0/Ellesmere_MSI_RX_480_8GB_Samsung_original.rom?dl=0

They are all on stock bios.
My goal is to get each card hashing at least 30 Mh/s.

Kindly help me reach that goal.


----------



## N00000WAYSS

Hi, first just want to say thanks to all the contributors, while i have not read every post I was able to take 6 stock Rx 580 and get them hashing at a combined 176mh/s for a little while. This is my first build and my intent is to dual mine eth/sia and mine xmr at times. since i have stabilized the gpu temps i have not tried to dual mine as before when i would attempt it would immediately crash. I assume my bios settings/ wattman settings are incorrect to dual mine and be stable.

system componets
Mobo - TB-250 BTC
CPU - G3930
Risers - Rosewill sata powered
GPU 1-3 - GV-RX580GAMING-8GD (Samsung)
GPU 4-6 - 100411P8GOCL (Samsung)
PSU - SuperNOVA 1300 G2
OS - Win 10 Pro
Miner - Claymore v10.2

the cards have been flashed using ubermix timing straps and the following settings.





This worked well and all 6 cards were running at 29.x mh/s however the temps were running hot at 75°c so i used AMD wattman


i also added some fan control and temperature control to my config file


After making these changes and starting the miner back up (2) of the cards have dropped to 24.8 mh/s


The temperatures appear to be stabilized at 55-60°c but not sure why two of the card dropped in hashrate any help would be greatly appreciated, i intend on flashing all of the cards a final time once i know where all i messed up using polaris (temps/fans?)


----------



## bardacuda

I noticed sometimes if you make a change and restart the miner it will only run as if it's using stock memory clocks....even though all reporting tools show your overclocked clocks. When that happens a reboot should fix the issue.

1150mV is way more than you need, especially at those clocks. I find 850-950mV is usually enough for a 1225 MHz core clock. With an 1130 MHz core clock you should be able to go even lower.


----------



## N00000WAYSS

Thanks going to give that a go.


----------



## N00000WAYSS

Thanks that worked perfectly and i sure was glad the changes to the voltage could be made through through the desktop. back at 176 mh/s

tested dual mine and was getting only 22 mh/s per card but right now im happy and just gonna let it get some hours on it while i figure out what i build next.


----------



## bardacuda

With dual mining you'll probably need more voltage because it uses the core more heavily. In order to find the right balance between ethash hash rate and the other coin, you need to play with the -dcri value. You can do this at runtime using the '+' and '-' keys.


----------



## jerry225

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Hold shift right click open command prompt here
> 
> rename to bios.rom
> 
> atiwinflash -p -f 0 bios.rom
> atiwinflash -p -f 1 bios.rom
> 
> etc


Hi @chris89, I couldn't check the forum in the past days anyway,

the bios you made is for Aorus and there are many differences with MSI, for example aorus has 2250 strap while MSI doesn't. So I rather not force flash the Aorus bios to the MSI because it's a different card.

It would be best if you could disable the zfan on this bios here, please?

msirx5808gb_zfan_enabled.zip 111k .zip file
 thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jerry225*
> 
> Hi @chris89, I couldn't check the forum in the past days anyway,
> 
> the bios you made is for Aorus and there are many differences with MSI, for example aorus has 2250 strap while MSI doesn't. So I rather not force flash the Aorus bios to the MSI because it's a different card.
> 
> It would be best if you could disable the zfan on this bios here, please?
> 
> msirx5808gb_zfan_enabled.zip 111k .zip file
> thanks


I'd just like to know that any one flash actually worked first before we get into modding.. can u test yourself?


----------



## generaleramon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> after an error during a bios flash my rx480 is now briked, black screen at boot, only the fan is spinning... i need to try the 1-8 pin metod with another pc... at the moment i use an itx board...so...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... i will get an old am2 board with dual pcie shortly... i hope to fix this problem


It's back


----------



## wooddragon

Does anybody saw something like this before? Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8 (apparently) gb:


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> It's back


Nice, ill have to get my RX 550 working again as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooddragon*
> 
> Does anybody saw something like this before? Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ 8 (apparently) gb:


Try running AIDA GPGPU to see what the memory Copy rate is at 300GB/s that 2350mhz clock is higher than I ever achieved.. only 2266mhz 290GB/s on Samsung modules.


----------



## wooddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Nice, ill have to get my RX 550 working again as well
> Try running AIDA GPGPU to see what the memory Copy rate is at 300GB/s that 2350mhz clock is higher than I ever achieved.. only 2266mhz 290GB/s on Samsung modules.


Here is:


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooddragon*
> 
> Here is:


Is that in game stable.. can I help you with something? It seems crazy low throughput for 2350mhz... here is my rx 480 reference on 580 bios 2266mhz


----------



## wooddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Is that in game stable.. can I help you with something? It seems crazy low throughput for 2350mhz... here is my rx 480 reference on 580 bios 2266mhz


Yes, it's slow but it doesn't sourprises me, Hynix memories. The pont is at the ocmembench, the slow sector at 7,5 - 8gb, what's that? Memory in use vs memory free? Or it has a 7.5 + 0,5 gb vram?

Btw, the perfomance is not so bad


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wooddragon*
> 
> Yes, it's slow but it doesn't sourprises me, Hynix memories. The pont is at the ocmembench, the slow sector at 7,5 - 8gb, what's that? Memory in use vs memory free? Or it has a 7.5 + 0,5 gb vram?
> 
> Btw, the perfomance is not so bad


There is always some OS and driver reserved.


----------



## wooddragon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> There is always some OS and driver reserved.


I thought so but thank you for the confirmation.


----------



## diggiddi

I have Samsung memory, in this case do I just copy the UberMix v3.1 strap below to the 2000 and call it a day

777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019


----------



## bardacuda

Pretty much yeah. Try it and see the results!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Pretty much yeah. Try it and see the results!


Trying to get 30Mh's stable, its a little tricky I'm only at 2060 mem, 950mv and 0 PLim on 17.12.1 any ideas?


----------



## bardacuda

Is that as high as the memory will clock? I don't have any cards with sammy mem so I don't know their quirks but I thought they could clock a lot higher. If it does clock a lot higher with stock timings then those ones might be too tight.


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Is that as high as the memory will clock? I don't have any cards with sammy mem so I don't know their quirks but I thought they could clock a lot higher. If it does clock a lot higher with stock timings then those ones might be too tight.


Yeah i guess so, I'll reflash and retry later


----------



## gordesky1

Guys i have the devil 580 8gb which i just got today too mined on and also game on while my 1080 is mining and switch sometimes.

Im having a issue with the 580 tho... Its all stock but its getting very low hashs on crypt monacoin ony 250... and on btg equilhash its ony 309hs... from looking around monacoin should be hitting around 580 too 600 when on stock...

I will bios mod it but i want too get the speeds around stock first . But i tried everything.. tried just the 580 in my system still the same and i also tried it in my 2nd rig that has a 390 in it and it also gets the same on there also.

Temps are fine 60s and low 70s speed is at 1380 and 2000 which is stock and there's not throttling..


----------



## adyspd

Hello guys,

I have bought few RX 580 Pulse 8GB Micron for mining, they work fine but the temp + power usage it's really high ( 75 degree & 200W / card ),
Can anyone help me set the right timings / voltages to lower the temp / power usage?

RX580.png 56k .png file

I can't find anything regarding Micron mems, I tired to use Samsung timings and one card died ( i reflashed it and work ok now ).
I have attached a screenshot with the BIOS from Polaris, I can't upload the bios as it doesn't allow me.
Thanks.


----------



## EMYHC

Anyone knows a tool/software for monitoring vrm temp/switching freq for Sapphire rx580 nitro+?hwmonitor and vrmtool not show this,i search for alternative...


----------



## StoneFist

Hi guys and girls. Back here again with some other problem - after mining for 2 weeks on my rx480 I've decided to go to MSI Rx580 Gaming 8Gb. Now there's a problem. I've installed fresh windows 10 pro on my PC, installed 1st card driver installed, patched, BIOS modded and nice just over 30 Mh/s, then rebooted PC (connected second card and unpluged 1st) done this same proces again and abut 29 Mh/s all good. Now when I boot my PC with both cards connected it looks like there is some problem as MSI afterburner don't see second card and I can't do anything about it. (driver for 2nd card on GPU-Z shows this same driver but without Crimson - You can see it on screens below). Can anyone give me some advice? I have another 2 cards waiting to be installed along with my Rx480 (but need to buy new fan as only noticed today that 1 blade was broken


----------



## bardacuda

Try patching the driver a third time. It could be that it installed a second instance of the driver for the second card, so you have:

driver for card 1 in slot 1 - patched
driver for card 2 in slot 1 - patched
driver for card 2 in slot 2 - unpatched


----------



## StoneFist

Ok stupid me... I've never before used more than 1 GPU do didn't bother with any settings - all I needed to do was disabling CrossFire in AMD driver and now works like a charm. Did try patching driver again but no difference so decided to check if disabling crossfire will help and it did







Tomorrow time to build some frame to fit them 3 GPU and when I get bigger PSU (ATM I'm using EV3A 750W Gold) will add another 2 RX580 (still new unpacked so can always send them back just in case


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Already posted a few times in this thread seeking answers to no avail.

Like others in the thread I'm just looking to get higher hash rates than the 20-21 MH/s that I'm seeing with stock settings.
I've messed with undervolting and different memory speeds through WattMan but usually resulted in lower hash rates overall.
I have an ASUS RX 580 T8G w/ Hynix memory, tried flashing a couple different times and each time resulted in a soft brick of the card.

Honestly I'm in over my head, looked at a lot of online resources for this and I just can't do it on my own I don't think.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## diggiddi

Are you patching the driver after flashing?


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Yes, I used the patcher when flashing a new BIOS, even though I was told it was not necessary with RX 5XX series GPUs


----------



## diggiddi

Which software and procedure are you using?


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Polaris Bios Editor to change values, Atikmdag to patch.

As for the procedure, I honestly just watched a couple YouTube videos that seemed to just copy paste timings from one memory line to the next, can't remember exactly as it was a couple weeks ago or so I believe.

I was going to try to use the timings in the OP but looked like they were for Samsung memory specifically and didn't want to soft brick my card (again)


----------



## diggiddi

Try using a different Bios editor


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Butthurt Beluga*
> 
> Polaris Bios Editor to change values, Atikmdag to patch.
> 
> As for the procedure, I honestly just watched a couple YouTube videos that seemed to just copy paste timings from one memory line to the next, can't remember exactly as it was a couple weeks ago or so I believe.
> 
> I was going to try to use the timings in the OP but looked like they were for Samsung memory specifically and didn't want to soft brick my card (again)


Just a quick hint - if You have full drivers installed did You change GPU Workload from Graphics to Compute? This gave me massive increase in Mh/s. Just go to Your graphic settings from AMD Driver, then go to GAMES tab and under General settings look for this GPU Workload - if it is on Gaming that's where you loose all your Mh. Just change this to Compute, let the driver to restart and retry miner.

BTW what version of Polaris Bios Editor you're using? I've downloaded PBE 1.6.6 and I was surprised that there was Uber Mix 3.1 on it and it did it automatically and I've noticed that there where some Hynix presets as well


----------



## Butthurt Beluga

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneFist*
> 
> Just a quick hint - if You have full drivers installed did You change GPU Workload from Graphics to Compute? This gave me massive increase in Mh/s. Just go to Your graphic settings from AMD Driver, then go to GAMES tab and under General settings look for this GPU Workload - if it is on Gaming that's where you loose all your Mh. Just change this to Compute, let the driver to restart and retry miner.
> 
> BTW what version of Polaris Bios Editor you're using? I've downloaded PBE 1.6.6 and I was surprised that there was Uber Mix 3.1 on it and it did it automatically and I've noticed that there where some Hynix presets as well


Yeah I am using the Compute option for GPU workload, it's just annoying to switch between that and graphics when I want to game a little









Not exactly sure what version of PBE I used but it definitely would have been the most recent version to date at the time I downloaded it.
I also didn't notice the Hynix presets myself, I'll definitely take a look at that and see how it goes.


----------



## chris89

I'm sure you all already know how to do this but if this helps anyone then great


----------



## techno3k

I bought an Asus Strix Radeon 570 with 4GB VRAM, and it's clocked at 1300/1750 in Polaris editor. What clock setting do I use to get a good hash rate? I tried to find the answer, but the only thing I find is for Radeon 580. Thanks!


----------



## diggiddi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *techno3k*
> 
> I bought an Asus Strix Radeon 570 with 4GB VRAM, and it's clocked at 1300/1750 in Polaris editor. What clock setting do I use to get a good hash rate? I tried to find the answer, but the only thing I find is for Radeon 580. Thanks!


Hope this vid helps


----------



## c0y0te

Hi i use this Gigabyte RX570 Samsung Bios Mod 32-114w.rar mod and i have: 26,7 score on eth.nanopool.eu . Is this a good results ?

Bios: https://anorak.tech/t/gigabyte-radeon-rx-570-4gb-aorus/5406/45
Card: Gigabyte Radeon RX 570 AORUS 4GB GDDR5 (256 bit), DVI-D, HDMI, 3xDisplayPort, BOX (GV-RX570AORUS-4GD)

I use ethOS. This is my show stats:
defunct: 0
off: 0
allowed: 1
overheat: 0
pool_info: stratumproxy enabled
proxywallet 0x0bdC4F12fB57d3acA9C3cF72B7AA2789A20d27f2
proxypool1 eth-eu1.nanopool.org:9999
proxypool2 eth-eu2.nanopool.org:9999
pool: eth-eu1.nanopool.org:9999
miner_version: 0.12.0.dev1
rx_kbps: 0.17
tx_kbps: 0.13
kernel: 4.8.17-ethos49
boot_mode: bios
uptime: 1891
mac: 00137288c6fa
hostname: 88c6fa
rack_loc:
ip: 10.1.1.14
manu: Dell
mobo: 0XC837
lan_chip: Intel Corporation 82545GM Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 04)
load: 0.38
ram: 4
cpu_temp:
cpu_name: 4 x Intel® Xeon™ CPU 3.40GHz
rofs: 58
drive_name: ADATA S25M SSD 000001A1
freespace: 3.8
temp: 59.00
version: 1.2.7
miner_secs: 1826
adl_error:
proxy_problem: working
updating: 0
connected_displays:
resolution:
gethelp:
config_status: singlerig
send_remote:
autorebooted: 0
status: 27.0 hash: miner active
driver: amdgpu
selected_gpus:
gpus: 1
fanrpm: 3776
fanpercent: 84
hash: 26.97
miner: ethminer
miner_hashes: 26.97
models: 05 Ellesmere RX 570 xxx-xxx-xxx Samsung
bioses: xxx-xxx-xxx
default_core: 1420
default_mem: 2170
vramsize: 4
core: 1221
mem: 2170
memstates: 2
meminfo: GPU0:05.00.0:Radeon RX 570:xxx-xxx-xxx:Samsung K4G41325FE:GDDR5olaris10
voltage: 0.920
overheatedgpu:
throttled:
powertune: 5

*can You help me to make better results ??? thnx*


----------



## bardacuda

Looks like you need to mod your memory timings. You can use the jaschaknack fork of Polaris Bios Editor for an easy timing mod. It works under Linux with mono.


----------



## c0y0te

Any tips for the beginner ? ; about mono, software installation and memory timing ; I am not comfortable in the linux environment, and windows can not be used at this moment
ThanX for help


----------



## bardacuda

Instructions are on github. For debian-based you just run

sudo apt-get install mono-complete

then

./run.sh

Of course you will also need atiflash to flash the ROM to your card


----------



## Zsoloc

I created a custom BIOS for my RX 480. It is a modded RX 580 BIOS, but I have got a problem, when the GPU reach 62 Celsius, the core clock will throttle. These are the settings:

I have to change the fan settings? Please help me, i would like to use my card with stable 1400MHz


----------



## Remike

62 degrees ?
I have Msi rx580 8gb armor (samsung) 42 degrees max at 20 degrees room temp en no extra cooling. -95mV undervoltage 31.2Mh/s on claymore solo mining ethereum.
I see way to many rigs with te card to close to eachother. way way way ? you suck hor air in from the one card next to it.
i have 8cm room between each card (so like 12,6 cm between the mouting holes on the rail) no problem what so ever and no extra cooling.


----------



## bardacuda

Mining at 1200 MHz or less is a lot different than gaming at 1400 MHz. Even the 72°C throttle temp of my MSI cards is too low for gaming.

That said...1.35V core and 1.1V SoC is ridiculously high and probably not necessary at all.


----------



## chris89

I hear the RX 560 can clock to nearly 1,450mhz on stock voltage & also can finally handle 2,000mhz memory is working for someone on Youtube.

That's cool to know that if your Polaris RX 500 series memory is clocked to 1,750mhz. Apparently it will work at 2,000mhz.

1434mhz & 2000mhz on stock voltage... which wasn't possible on rx 400 series 1750mhz memory

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3tLGMLdaSk


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I hear the RX 560 can clock to nearly 1,450mhz on stock voltage & also can finally handle 2,000mhz memory is working for someone on Youtube.
> 
> That's cool to know that if your Polaris RX 500 series memory is clocked to 1,750mhz. Apparently it will work at 2,000mhz.
> 
> 1434mhz & 2000mhz on stock voltage... which wasn't possible on rx 400 series 1750mhz memory
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3tLGMLdaSk


My RX460 mines at 2100Mhz with Samsung memory. So its not that.


----------



## c0y0te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Instructions are on github. For debian-based you just run
> 
> sudo apt-get install mono-complete
> 
> then
> 
> ./run.sh
> 
> Of course you will also need atiflash to flash the ROM to your card


Thanks again !!!!

I decide to use windows to tweak card because i read is the simplest way to do this.
Can You or someone tell me what bios i must to tweak ?

*this:* (modified) https://anorak.tech/t/gigabyte-radeon-rx-570-4gb-aorus/5406/45
Card: Gigabyte Radeon RX 570 AORUS 4GB GDDR5 (256 bit), DVI-D, HDMI, 3xDisplayPort, BOX (GV-RX570AORUS-4GD)

or my not modified original bios, I will just add that this modified bios has already benefited me


----------



## bardacuda

If that one is working for you there's no reason you can't mod the timings on it instead of your original.


----------



## c0y0te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> If that one is working for you there's no reason you can't mod the timings on it instead of your original.


like i sad: i have : 26,7 score on eth.nanopool.eu . Is this a good results ? You tell me can i make 30 on this card ?

i use gabyte Radeon RX 570 AORUS 4GB GDDR5 (256 bit), DVI-D, HDMI, 3xDisplayPort, BOX (GV-RX570AORUS-4GD) samsung


----------



## bardacuda

It can be better. Try the timing patch and see what you get after.


----------



## c0y0te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> It can be better. Try the timing patch and see what you get after.


and here i ask again should i use modified bios or moded allready ?


----------



## c0y0te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> and here i ask again should i use modified bios or moded allready ?


sorry original or modede already


----------



## bardacuda

Whichever one you want. Hell try both. It's your card.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> My RX460 mines at 2100Mhz with Samsung memory. So its not that.


This is as much as I could get out of my xfx rx 460 4gb with rx 560 bios, Micron only 1922mhz


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> This is as much as I could get out of my xfx rx 460 4gb with rx 560 bios, Micron only 1922mhz


It all depends on the timings. Mind, different memory manufacturers use slightly different formulas.


----------



## 360nat

Hi people , one question , i shop 2 RX sapphire 570 itx , one broken 2 fuses , one pci and other 6 pin PSU , restored and the card work , first flash the card work , playing games and more , 2 days next open games and no signal , i reflash and problems , in the ultimate flash , download flash , the card usd Mamory SKhynix , and not star , the bios bugged , the picture look the problem , my question is for desolder the bios chip and used external programmer , and other option is used the bios chip the second card broken , how is the bios chip my vga card?
i flash for MSDOS boot pendrive and error 0FL01 ,and atiwind flash error not read bios rom.


This is my VGA card back Sapphire RX 570 4Gb itx


----------



## c0y0te

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> Whichever one you want. Hell try both. It's your card.


OK, i just brick my card. No i have problem because i don't have access to this PC. And ETHos don't boot (don't get ip from dhcp). I can drive to see what happened, but os don't boot. I copy timing from 0:1500 ==> 0:1625, 0:1750, 0:1900 and 0:2000 and ideas, i don't have other GPU in computer and don't have any possibility to put 2 card at one time


----------



## chris89

Has anyone tried overvolt rx 560 for like 1563mhz for 25 gigapixel & 100 gigatexel?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> OK, i just brick my card. No i have problem because i don't have access to this PC. And ETHos don't boot (don't get ip from dhcp). I can drive to see what happened, but os don't boot. I copy timing from 0:1500 ==> 0:1625, 0:1750, 0:1900 and 0:2000 and ideas, i don't have other GPU in computer and don't have any possibility to put 2 card at one time


Well obviously you dont have to copy the strap to the gpu default one. Congratz, you done goofed up good. Now you will have to unbrick it. Next time, paste only on the highest strap.


----------



## c0y0te

ok, tell me in moded bios that i upload to GPU someone change parameters ; then i make time tweak

i copy :
1) 0:1500 ==> 0:1625, 0:1750, 0:1900 and 0:2000
2) 0:1500 ==> 0:2000

in both cases i have artefacts and when ETHos load driver system freez.

what can i do ? please look at my bios 1) original 2) modified


----------



## StoneFist

Ok Boys and Girls







another problem... here we go:

Just got today pci-e risers and got all 5 cards connected but only 4 are being recognised by windows







my mobo is this: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-990FX-Gaming-rev-10#ov and I've looked why is it only seeing 4 not 5 and found some solutions but I've no options like that in my BIOS on mobo :/ anyone any suggestions? I'll add pic of my bios in a minute when I'll reboot PC. (btw all 4x msi rx580 are mining ok just not the rx480)


----------



## AlphaC

Can someone that had modded BIOs with TDP limited cards tell me how much potential the WX 5100 BIOs has?

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/194237/194237

When I opened it in the editor



AFAIK , PCi-e slot with added power such as on an EVGA Z370 FTW should be safely allowing 75W to the PCie slot

WX 5100 is a Polaris10 card (like RX 470) with 1792 shaders

Right now looking at reviews it is under-performing vs the Quadro P2000 (GTX 1060 5GB with 1024 CUDA cores) and Quadro P1000 (gtx 1050) by quite a lot. I could understand the deficit to the Quadro P2000 due to clockspeeds and ROPs. However, it seems that it should at least outperform the Quadro P1000 or Quadro M2000 (GM206 like GTX 950).

There's a huge variance in clocks since the base clock is supposedly 713MHz while boost clock is 1086MHz.

Compare to WX 4100 BIOs

https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188583/188583

Base clock is reportedly 1125MHz and boost clock is supposed to be 1201MHz , which is much lower variance

TDC = 42A
the voltage table has 65288 for the voltage in mV , which I guess is the EVV voltage

WX 4100 is a Polaris 11 card (like RX 560) with 1024 shaders

WX 7100 BIOs has a 95W / 94A TDC


clocks are supposedly 1188-1243MHz ; it's 2304 shaders (also Polaris10)

(https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188732/188732)


----------



## gtiracer

Just got a new gaming rig and decided to try using the RX 580 card for mining. Am using the Claymore dual-miner (ETH+SIA) and am disappointed in the MH/s.

At stock settings I only get 22Mh/s for ETH.

Stock Core: 1266
Stock Mem: 2000

If I use MSI AB to OC as follows:

Core: 1250 (-16)
Mem: 2250 (+250)
Power limit: +50%
Core voltage: +100mV

I can achieve 25Mh/s for ETH.

Considering a stock 1070 can get 30Mh/s, this is rather disappointing. I've been reading through this very thorough thread and believe the suggested modification is to use a more aggressive timing strap at the 2000MHz clock cycle.

Am looking for some guidance as I don't wish to brick my new card in my new gaming rig. 

*Here are the steps I have completed thus far*:

1. I have used ATIWinFlash to save a copy of the stock BIOS.
2. I have used GPU-Z to verify the memory on the card is *Hynix* (see screenshot below).
3. I have used Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.6 to open the stock BIOS from step #1. Have copied the following timing strap to the 2000MHz entry (2:2000 --> entry for the *Hynix* memory). This memory strap was pulled from the first post in this thread for Hynix memory:

Code:



Code:


777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17

4. I have saved the Polaris edited BIOS to a new ROM file.

*Next steps include*:

1. Use ATIWinFlash to open modded BIOS file in step #4 and apply to the RX 580.
2. Use the atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 to patch the AMD drivers to eliminate the Code 43 (modded BIOS detection error)
3. Reboot and test.

*Help Requested*:
1. Looking for counsel from those far more educated in this process to let me know if this is the correct procedure.
2. Also, looking for validation that I am correct in using the Hynix timing strap above (per the GPU-Z output attached) and that the timing strap above is the correct one to use for 2000MHz timing.
3. Should I also use this timing strap for the 1750 MHz timing as well?
4. Per GPU-Z, if I look at memory timings I see both Samsung and Hynix. I trust I should only be modifying the Hynix timing strap, correct?
5. Per HWINFO64, the Chipset is indicated as an RX 480 while video card is indicated as RX 580 [Dell OEM]. Does this mean this isn't a 580 or do all 580 cards utilize the 480 Chipset? {Apologies if this has been discussed before... I did not come across it in my research.]

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.









gpu-z.gif 30k .gif file


mem-timings.gif 51k .gif file


hwinfo-summary.png 66k .png file


hwinfo-detail.png 47k .png file


----------



## bardacuda

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> ok, tell me in moded bios that i upload to GPU someone change parameters ; then i make time tweak
> 
> i copy :
> 1) 0:1500 ==> 0:1625, 0:1750, 0:1900 and 0:2000
> 2) 0:1500 ==> 0:2000
> 
> in both cases i have artefacts and when ETHos load driver system freez.
> 
> what can i do ? please look at my bios 1) original 2) modified


You probably need to downclock the memory to be able to run the 1500 strap. Why don't you try the one click timing patch like I suggested?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StoneFist*
> 
> Ok Boys and Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another problem... here we go:
> 
> Just got today pci-e risers and got all 5 cards connected but only 4 are being recognised by windows
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my mobo is this: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-990FX-Gaming-rev-10#ov and I've looked why is it only seeing 4 not 5 and found some solutions but I've no options like that in my BIOS on mobo :/ anyone any suggestions? I'll add pic of my bios in a minute when I'll reboot PC. (btw all 4x msi rx580 are mining ok just not the rx480)


This is a problem with Windows 7 but it should work for Windows 10 or Linux.


----------



## c0y0te

What software You suggest to use ? PBE ?


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> What software You suggest to use ? PBE ?


Yes. Use most recent one and just click on bottom right One Click Timing Patch and it will do all automaticaly for You.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> This is a problem with Windows 7 but it should work for Windows 10 or Linux.


Well I've seen some posts about this problem with Win10 and looks like I,ve got it. I know that port and card is ok because it sees it when I unplug some other GPU so it limits it to only 4







I need to upload pics from mobile to pc and I'll post tchem here to show You how my BIOS is setup.


----------



## c0y0te

Thnx i will try right after i'm. back from calabria







happy new year and thanks !!!!!!


----------



## bardacuda

@StoneFist

Hmm...from what I understand it should work as long as you boot in UEFI mode. I don't have any system with more than 4 GPUs in it or Windows 10 either so I'm afraid I can't help.


----------



## StoneFist

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> @StoneFist
> 
> Hmm...from what I understand it should work as long as you boot in UEFI mode. I don't have any system with more than 4 GPUs in it or Windows 10 either so I'm afraid I can't help.


Well that's me reinstalling Win10 back in to UEFI mode - let's hope it will help as I don't like loosing mining time


----------



## gtiracer

Anyone have any input? Thanks again.


----------



## gtiracer

Does anyone have any input on the ask below? Thanks again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtiracer*
> 
> Just got a new gaming rig and decided to try using the RX 580 card for mining. Am using the Claymore dual-miner (ETH+SIA) and am disappointed in the MH/s.
> 
> At stock settings I only get 22Mh/s for ETH.
> 
> Stock Core: 1266
> Stock Mem: 2000
> 
> If I use MSI AB to OC as follows:
> 
> Core: 1250 (-16)
> Mem: 2250 (+250)
> Power limit: +50%
> Core voltage: +100mV
> 
> I can achieve 25Mh/s for ETH.
> 
> Considering a stock 1070 can get 30Mh/s, this is rather disappointing. I've been reading through this very thorough thread and believe the suggested modification is to use a more aggressive timing strap at the 2000MHz clock cycle.
> 
> Am looking for some guidance as I don't wish to brick my new card in my new gaming rig.
> 
> *Here are the steps I have completed thus far*:
> 
> 1. I have used ATIWinFlash to save a copy of the stock BIOS.
> 2. I have used GPU-Z to verify the memory on the card is *Hynix* (see screenshot below).
> 3. I have used Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.6 to open the stock BIOS from step #1. Have copied the following timing strap to the 2000MHz entry (2:2000 --> entry for the *Hynix* memory). This memory strap was pulled from the first post in this thread for Hynix memory:
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
> 
> 4. I have saved the Polaris edited BIOS to a new ROM file.
> 
> *Next steps include*:
> 
> 1. Use ATIWinFlash to open modded BIOS file in step #4 and apply to the RX 580.
> 2. Use the atikmdag-patcher-1.4.6 to patch the AMD drivers to eliminate the Code 43 (modded BIOS detection error)
> 3. Reboot and test.
> 
> *Help Requested*:
> 1. Looking for counsel from those far more educated in this process to let me know if this is the correct procedure.
> 2. Also, looking for validation that I am correct in using the Hynix timing strap above (per the GPU-Z output attached) and that the timing strap above is the correct one to use for 2000MHz timing.
> 3. Should I also use this timing strap for the 1750 MHz timing as well?
> 4. Per GPU-Z, if I look at memory timings I see both Samsung and Hynix. I trust I should only be modifying the Hynix timing strap, correct?
> 5. Per HWINFO64, the Chipset is indicated as an RX 480 while video card is indicated as RX 580 [Dell OEM]. Does this mean this isn't a 580 or do all 580 cards utilize the 480 Chipset? {Apologies if this has been discussed before... I did not come across it in my research.]
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gpu-z.gif 30k .gif file
> 
> 
> mem-timings.gif 51k .gif file
> 
> 
> hwinfo-summary.png 66k .png file
> 
> 
> hwinfo-detail.png 47k .png file


----------



## bardacuda

I can't say for sure about that strap because I don't know which Hynix type it's intended for or which type you have on your card, but I can tell you if you have AJR you should use an AJR strap and if you have MJR you should use an MJR strap.

Also make sure you have compute mode enabled in drivers.

EDIT: Actually I see you have an 8GB card so you probably have MJR and I think the strap in the OP is for AJR so you may need a different one. This is one I made up for MJR and works for me at 2125 MHz mem clock but still gets less than 30. Seems a lot of folks are able to get above 30 but I'm not one of them. Anyhow it might be worth trying out.

999000000000000022489D0031626A4C90551315C04E060D004AA4000E0A14204A8900A0030071241412323CD02E4017


----------



## gtiracer

Thanks. Yes, I've already modified Radeon Settings to use Compute mode. I can confirm my Hynix memory is MJR (H5GC8H24MJR).

The strap you provided.... are you using it at 1750 and 2000 as well as 2125? Also, per my original note, is the process I laid out correct? What about the fact that GPU-Z and HWINFO are indicating that while Dell claims this is an RX580, the mfg. date of the chipset is June 2016 (RX 480)? I trust the timing strap would work across both 480 and 580?

Thanks again


----------



## bardacuda

Yes those are the correct steps. I'm not sure about the dell thing, but since the chips are the same in both cards I wouldn't really worry about it.

As far as which strap to change, you should only edit the 2000 strap. Anything you put there will be applied when your memory is clocked between 1751 and infinity. This way if your card defaults to 1750 on boot and you messed up the edit, you won't brick your card, because it will still use default timings for that.


----------



## gtiracer

Great, thanks for taking the time to confirm (and for providing the different strap). I'll give it a whirl in a bit and see if it makes any improvement.


----------



## quintessence22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> ASUS.RX580.8GB.HYNIX.1250.2150.950mv.zFanOff.zip 110k .zip file


Thanks for this BIOS, chris89. It helped achieve much improved energy efficiency on my ASUS RX 580 DUAL 8GB OC Edition (DUAL-RX580-O8G), but the memory straps only increased my ethereum mining hashrate by 2 Mh/s. So I loaded up your rom into Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.6 (jascha knack) and tried using the One-Click Timing Patch. This rewrote different straps into the different memory timings, which I then flashed onto my ASUS Radeon RX 580. Credit to all the contributors in this thread and to the Polaris Bios Editor devs, because I'm now able to get 30.5 Mh/s. With a little memory overclocking, 30.95 Mh/s is achievable... but requires me to run the miner in -benchmark mode while overclocking using MSI Afterburner, then halting that mining instance and restarting in normal mode connected to a pool.









Edit: forgot to mention, Hynix memory. Used atikmdag patch when AMD blockchain compute drivers installed.


----------



## gtiracer

Which model of Hynix is in your card? Does it end with AJR or MJR?

Also, mind pasting the timing strap that PBE provided for your 2000 timing strap?

Thanks


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *quintessence22*
> 
> Thanks for this BIOS, chris89. It helped achieve much improved energy efficiency on my ASUS RX 580 DUAL 8GB OC Edition (DUAL-RX580-08G), but the memory straps only increased my ethereum mining hashrate by 2 Mh/s. So I loaded up your rom into Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.6 (jascha knack) and tried using the One-Click Timing Patch. This rewrote different straps into the different memory timings, which I then flashed onto my ASUS Radeon RX 580. Credit to all the contributors in this thread and to the Polaris Bios Editor devs, because I'm now able to get 30.5 Mh/s. With a little memory overclocking, 30.95 Mh/s is achievable... but requires me to run the miner in -benchmark mode while overclocking using MSI Afterburner, then halting that mining instance and restarting in normal mode connected to a pool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: forgot to mention, Hynix memory.


Wow amazing, did you say 950mv is actually working at 950mv?


----------



## mike0yurry

Hi! I'm new to this community







I have a lots of RX580: 10 ASUS Strix RX580 O8G 8GB with Samsung memory, 1 ASUS Strix RX580 T8G 8GB with Hynix memory and 5 Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8GB with Micron memory. With Sapphire i achieved 31.5MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with LBRY) with copy strap from 1625 all up to 2250 and memory overclocked to 2220MHz with 937 mV, memory errors free, if i try more oc i get errors. With Strix TOP i get 30.8MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with Blake 14r) using memory strap for Hynix from first page, memory clocked at 2200MHz with 925mV i get 2-3 memory errors in 24 hours. My problems is with ASUS Strix RX580 O8G 8GB with Samsung memory, best i can get is 29.4MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with Blake 14r) using UBERMIX 3.1 at only 2000MHz and one card at 1980MHz with 925mV. Everything i tried after 2000MHz with UBERMIX 3.1 i get memory errors in HWiNFO64. I tried to copy 1500/1625/1750MHz straps and i get only 28+ MHs and after 2050MHz i get memory errors. I tried 975mV too but nothing changed. I tried UBERMIX 2.3 too but i get 29.2 with 2050MHz and then i get memory errors. Is there a chance to get 30+ MHs stable on this card/memory? Memory is K4G80325FB (Samsung). Thanks!

ScreenShot2018-01-02at22.06.12.png 2455k .png file


This is originally bios:

AsusStrixRX5808GB_atiflash.rom.zip 110k .zip file


----------



## quintessence22

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gtiracer*
> 
> Which model of Hynix is in your card? Does it end with AJR or MJR?
> 
> Also, mind pasting the timing strap that PBE provided for your 2000 timing strap?
> 
> Thanks


This is what PBE says about my RAM modules: H5GQ8H24MJ (Hynix_2). From 0:1500 and up through 0:2250 the timing strap from one-click patch is 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Wow amazing, did you say 950mv is actually working at 950mv?


I believe it's running a little under 950mV even... looks like 931.3mV


----------



## chris89

I'm pretty amazed at the Gigabyte RX 560 4GB, because I'm #1 across all tests for RX 560 on 3dmark

It can clock to like 1,480mhz core & 2,000mhz memory on 1750 strap is ideal... I noticed the performance gets crippled past 2,000mhz on this Hynix memory

I notice 98GB/s Memory Copy on stock strap for 2000mhz & 102GB/s with 1750 strap. I tried 2080mhz on 1750 strap & performance went down below 90GB/s.

1440Mhz is possible & stable on stock 1.15v voltage & can do 1480mhz at maximum 1.188v as it cannot do 1.2v

https://www.3dmark.com/fs/14592943 - 7,002 points

https://www.3dmark.com/spy/3059746 - 2.480 points

https://www.3dmark.com/sd/4950183 - 22,119 points


----------



## heavyarms

Anyone got weird results with msi armor oc cards. This card goes bonkers with power consumption readings. core power hovers above 120 and chip power above 150. Even though TDP is set to 100 and clocks are 1140/2000 at less than 950mV on both core and memory. This really messes up with the cards potential to handle sustained clocks is what I suspect. I observe throttling to 940 Mhz ranges while power consumption still would be around 120-130w range. Also leads to memory errors.


----------



## bardacuda

I haven't experienced that. The power reading in GPU-Z or Afterburner should be 75-95W for sub 950mV and 110W-125W at the wall depending on PSU efficiency. There shouldn't be any need to lower the TDP level either unless you are trying to induce throttling for some reason.


----------



## VxTuga

I'm not completely sure, as i don't have a power meter to test at the wall, but my MSI RX 480 Gaming X power consumption on both HWiNFO64 and GPU-Z really depends on the bios i'm using, provided i use same clocks/voltages, but i'm pretty sure that its the same at the wall (i say this because i see no difference in heat in the vrms/gpu, and hear no difference in my PSU, which i usually notice when upping the clocks/voltage).

As an example, in the old bios this card came with and with the RX580 Gaming X conversion bios that is in a thread here somewhere, i get about 125W power consumption at 1125/2100 at 0.950v, while with the newest bios for the RX 480 Gaming X, with the same clocks and volts, i get only 80-85W power consumption which i think was the correction they made in the latest bios for it.

So, basically, maybe your MSI Armor has the same "power consumption offset" in the bios? You can try and search for a more recent bios in techpowerup and test it out, or use the MSI update tool provided in their website.


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> I haven't experienced that. The power reading in GPU-Z or Afterburner should be 75-95W for sub 950mV and 110W-125W at the wall depending on PSU efficiency. There shouldn't be any need to lower the TDP level either unless you are trying to induce throttling for some reason.


I'll check on gpu-z. This was on HWInfo64.


----------



## bardacuda

In HWiNFO it is called "chip power"


----------



## chris89

Here's the Gigabyte RX 560 4GB running Forza Motorsport 7 @ 4K 3840x2160 : Great Optimized Game

HEVC Encode looks good but suffered some Encoder Slow-Downs here & There but did a good job & Watch the FPS...

Running it at *950mv* Max VDDC @ 1250Mhz Core Clock for efficiency & still good performance. Using 2000Mhz on the 1750 Timing Strap.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EgvP3IGrdr0


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfF6Tv4IXbA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ku4eto

Eh, has anyone ran into issues with using PBE 1.6.2/1.6.3 when editing bioses for RX470 cards with Hynix?


----------



## OlDirtyBox

Not sure if im doing something wrong but i can flash stock and 480 to 580 bios successfully but when i try to mod stock bios with ubermix 3.1 amd wont detect my card but pc will boot and atiwinflash -i detects my gpu


----------



## mike0yurry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OlDirtyBox*
> 
> Not sure if im doing something wrong but i can flash stock and 480 to 580 bios successfully but when i try to mod stock bios with ubermix 3.1 amd wont detect my card but pc will boot and atiwinflash -i detects my gpu


use pixel patch or an non whql driver


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,i've buy an sapphire rx580 nitro+ 8gb,and now i wanna make a lot of overclock;my doubts for now are for my max powerplay settings...i set tdp 180,tdc 152,power limit 185,how much can increase this values?anyone know what is my max tdc related to my vrm,or mosfets specs?


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> In HWiNFO it is called "chip power"


Yup I misquoted on that. However, gpu-z and HWInfo64 values are consistent. I do get those weird readings. Those armor cards were performing poorly under normal max power limit and TDC. So had those increase. Perhaps that's the reason I was seeing those values.


----------



## bardacuda

You shouldn't be seeing those values with 950mV at all. Are you sure that's the right voltage?


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bardacuda*
> 
> You shouldn't be seeing those values with 950mV at all. Are you sure that's the right voltage?


Yup. Although I'll have to check on the current. TDC default is 107 on armor while this one had it at 130.


----------



## chris89

Use these versions of polaris bios editor

PolarisBiosEditor-EXTENDED_EDITION.zip 32k .zip file


PolarisBiosEditor_v1.4.1.zip 14k .zip file


----------



## Yutang

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> I'm sure you all already know how to do this but if this helps anyone then great


Thank you so much. I was trying to find out how to disable my 0db fan on my 480. Eventually, I found this thread with you talking about trying to disable it but couldn't find instructions. I managed to locate the relevant section and turn it off.
I wanted to disable it as my card is liquid cooled and the gpu is controlling the fan, having it remain at minimum rpm is normally fine but this way I can control the fan better.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yutang*
> 
> Thank you so much. I was trying to find out how to disable my 0db fan on my 480. Eventually, I found this thread with you talking about trying to disable it but couldn't find instructions. I managed to locate the relevant section and turn it off.
> I wanted to disable it as my card is liquid cooled and the gpu is controlling the fan, having it remain at minimum rpm is normally fine but this way I can control the fan better.


Sweet dude glad to help


----------



## heavyarms

@chris89. Is there a way to hex edit fan speed and voltage offset? for rx570/rx580?


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> Sweet dude glad to help


----------



## chris89

Make sure to open with Polaris Bios Editor first & save to correct checksum so flash will succeed. Did you wanna try to run low voltage operation at 950mv @ 1250mhz? Much cooler core & vrm & an inaudible gpu or pretty close.

Check out the RX 560 working perfectly fine after modding in hex to 950 millivolts less than 1 volt for 1250mhz maybe a little higher I never tested but this is very stable.

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLZLBVvi9Tg*


----------



## andrenym00

trying to open Polaris bios editor and the values don't load? What can I do? I've tried downloading different versions and still same?


----------



## chris89

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o6JYwuIx6s


----------



## mike0yurry

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mike0yurry*
> 
> Hi! I'm new to this community
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a lots of RX580: 10 ASUS Strix RX580 O8G 8GB with Samsung memory, 1 ASUS Strix RX580 T8G 8GB with Hynix memory and 5 Sapphire RX580 Nitro+ 8GB with Micron memory. With Sapphire i achieved 31.5MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with LBRY) with copy strap from 1625 all up to 2250 and memory overclocked to 2220MHz with 937 mV, memory errors free, if i try more oc i get errors. With Strix TOP i get 30.8MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with Blake 14r) using memory strap for Hynix from first page, memory clocked at 2200MHz with 925mV i get 2-3 memory errors in 24 hours. My problems is with ASUS Strix RX580 O8G 8GB with Samsung memory, best i can get is 29.4MHs on DaggerHasimoto (dual mining with Blake 14r) using UBERMIX 3.1 at only 2000MHz and one card at 1980MHz with 925mV. Everything i tried after 2000MHz with UBERMIX 3.1 i get memory errors in HWiNFO64. I tried to copy 1500/1625/1750MHz straps and i get only 28+ MHs and after 2050MHz i get memory errors. I tried 975mV too but nothing changed. I tried UBERMIX 2.3 too but i get 29.2 with 2050MHz and then i get memory errors. Is there a chance to get 30+ MHs stable on this card/memory? Memory is K4G80325FB (Samsung). Thanks!
> 
> ScreenShot2018-01-02at22.06.12.png 2455k .png file
> 
> 
> This is originally bios:
> 
> AsusStrixRX5808GB_atiflash.rom.zip 110k .zip file


hi! could somebody help me with samsung memory? ty


----------



## Tilhas

What timings make the biggest difference in regards to mining?

My card is a PowerColor Red Devil 8Gb with Hynix Memory. I've copied the 1500 timing to 2250 and I'm able to push the memory to 2325Mhz with zero errors (At 2350Mhz I start getting major errors). I'm sure i can tighten the timing on this card and reduce the timings.
What values that I need to play with?
I decided the 2250 values that I have and i get the following. What values should I start playing with?

(This is the current Modded 2250 Values)
TRCDW=21 TRCDWA=21 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=70 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=26 TRFC=192 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=22 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=192 RP=49 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23

*I'm going to try these. What do you guys think?
*

TRCDW=19 TRCDWA=19 TRCDR=27 TRCDRA=27 TRRD=6 TRC=70 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=26 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=26 TRFC=192 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=10 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=7

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=20 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=192 RP=49 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23


----------



## bardacuda

Biggest ones are TRRD, TFAW, T32AW. I usually set to 6, 8, 4 respectively. Elpida should be able to do TRRD of 5.
TRC helps a fair amount too but can cause instability and I think depends on two other ones. I think it is supposed to be no less than TRP + RASMACTRD but I'm not clear on that.


----------



## Tilhas

Thank you bardacuda!

I'm going to try this one first
Spot on your recommendation! I got about 10% faster Cryptonight numbers. 960+H/S


----------



## rickyman0319

do u guys have a modded bios for xfx 570 and 580 gpu?


----------



## Tilhas

So I was able to get 977H/s with 1250Mhz Core and 2350Mhz Memory Stable.

What else would you recommend I try?

TRCDW=17 TRCDWA=17 TRCDR=24 TRCDRA=24 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=22 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=184 RP=47 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23


----------



## ku4eto

Guys,

which one of the ATOMBIOS tables should i look into, if i want to check the current Outputs?
I have an RX460 with modded BIOS, that doesn't work for some reason with HDMI.

The tables are as follow :

Code:



Code:


Command Tables:
  0000:   aa3c  Len 0085  (ASIC_Init)
  0001:   aac2  Len 0057  (GetDisplaySurfaceSize)
  0002:   ab1a  Len 00b7  (ASIC_RegistersInit)
  0003:   c7a0  Len 009e  (VRAM_BlockVenderDetection)
  0004:   d21c  Len 0267  (SetClocksRatio/DIGxEncoderControl)
  0005:   abd2  Len 010b  (MemoryControllerInit)
  0006:   -               (EnableCRTCMemReq)
  0007:   c83e  Len 001a  (MemoryParamAdjust)
  0008:   -               (DVOEncoderControl)
  0009:   acde  Len 00ff  (GPIOPinControl)
  000a:   adde  Len 01ac  (SetEngineClock)
  000b:   af8a  Len 0122  (SetMemoryClock)
  000c:   b0ac  Len 04cb  (SetPixelClock)
  000d:   b578  Len 0187  (DynamicClockGating)
  000e:   b700  Len 0007  (ResetMemoryDLL)
  000f:   b708  Len 0007  (ResetMemoryDevice)
  0010:   cfe4  Len 0031  (MemoryPLLInit)
  0011:   d016  Len 0010  (AdjustDisplayPll)
  0012:   ba90  Len 0111  (AdjustMemoryController)
  0013:   bba2  Len 0021  (EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt)
  0014:   bbc4  Len 008e  (ASIC_StaticPwrMgtStatusChange/SetUniphyInstance)
  0015:   -               (DAC_LoadDetection)
  0016:   -               (LVTMAEncoderControl)
  0017:   -               (LCD1OutputControl)
  0018:   -               (DAC1EncoderControl)
  0019:   -               (DAC2EncoderControl)
  001a:   -               (DVOOutputControl)
  001b:   bc52  Len 02bf  (CV1OutputControl)
  001c:   -               (GetConditionalGoldenSetting/SetCRTC_DPM_State)
  001d:   -               (TVEncoderControl)
  001e:   dbd4  Len 0096  (TMDSAEncoderControl)
  001f:   dc6a  Len 0189  (LVDSEncoderControl)
  0020:   ddf4  Len 00d1  (TV1OutputControl)
  0021:   bf12  Len 0078  (EnableScaler)
  0022:   bf8a  Len 0074  (BlankCRTC)
  0023:   bffe  Len 003e  (EnableCRTC)
  0024:   -               (GetPixelClock)
  0025:   c03c  Len 002c  (EnableVGA_Render)
  0026:   c068  Len 0022  (EnableVGA_Access/GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio)
  0027:   -               (SetCRTC_Timing)
  0028:   c08a  Len 0019  (SetCRTC_OverScan)
  0029:   c0a4  Len 0080  (SetCRTC_Replication)
  002a:   c124  Len 00c6  (SelectCRTC_Source)
  002b:   c1ea  Len 01af  (EnableGraphSurfaces)
  002c:   c39a  Len 004e  (UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters)
  002d:   c3e8  Len 0090  (LUT_AutoFill)
  002e:   e2c0  Len 02f9  (EnableHW_IconCursor)
  002f:   c478  Len 003d  (GetMemoryClock)
  0030:   c4b6  Len 00d8  (GetEngineClock)
  0031:   c58e  Len 0153  (SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming)
  0032:   -               (ExternalEncoderControl)
  0033:   dfac  Len 01d1  (LVTMAOutputControl)
  0034:   c6e2  Len 00be  (VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap)
  0035:   e1f0  Len 00cf  (MemoryCleanUp)
  0036:   c858  Len 0231  (ReadEDIDFromHWAssistedI2C/ProcessI2cChannelTransaction)
  0037:   dec6  Len 00e5  (WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C)
  0038:   ca8a  Len 005f  (ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus/HPDInterruptService)
  0039:   caea  Len 000a  (SpeedFanControl)
  003a:   caf4  Len 000a  (PowerConnectorDetection)
  003b:   cafe  Len 003c  (MC_Synchronization)
  003c:   cb3a  Len 01af  (ComputeMemoryEnginePLL)
  003d:   ccea  Len 0007  (MemoryRefreshConversion)
  003e:   d484  Len 0029  (VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock)
  003f:   ccf2  Len 0165  (DynamicMemorySettings)
  0040:   ce58  Len 0100  (MemoryTraining)
  0041:   cf58  Len 008c  (EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL)
  0042:   -               (TMDSAOutputControl)
  0043:   d026  Len 0171  (SetVoltage)
  0044:   -               (DAC1OutputControl)
  0045:   e17e  Len 0071  (DAC2OutputControl)
  0046:   -               (SetupHWAssistedI2CStatus)
  0047:   b710  Len 032d  (ClockSource)
  0048:   ba3e  Len 0052  (MemoryDeviceInit)
  0049:   -               (EnableYUV)
  004a:   -               (DIG1EncoderControl)
  004b:   -               (DIG2EncoderControl)
  004c:   d4ae  Len 0146  (DIG1TransmitterControl/UNIPHYTransmitterControl)
  004d:   d5f4  Len 0338  (DIG2TransmitterControl/LVTMATransmitterControl)
  004e:   d92c  Len 024c  (ProcessAuxChannelTransaction)
  004f:   db78  Len 005c  (DPEncoderService)

Data Tables:
  0000:   -                          (UtilityPipeLine)
  0001:   -                          (MultimediaCapabilityInfo)
  0002:   -                          (MultimediaConfigInfo)
  0003:   9904  Len 00e4  Rev 01:02  (StandardVESA_Timing)
  0004:   99e8  Len 006c  Rev 02:02  (FirmwareInfo)
  0005:   9a54  Len 0034  Rev 02:01  (DAC_Info)
  0006:   9a88  Len 004e  Rev 01:03  (LVDS_Info)
  0007:   -                          (TMDS_Info)
  0008:   a9ae  Len 0038  Rev 02:01  (AnalogTV_Info)
  0009:   -                          (SupportedDevicesInfo)
  000a:   9ad6  Len 00dc  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_I2C_Info)
  000b:   9bb2  Len 000c  Rev 01:05  (VRAM_UsageByFirmware)
  000c:   9bbe  Len 001c  Rev 01:01  (GPIO_Pin_LUT)
  000d:   9bda  Len 0074  Rev 01:01  (VESA_ToInternalModeLUT)
  000e:   9c4e  Len 000c  Rev 02:01  (ComponentVideoInfo)
  000f:   9c5a  Len 0306  Rev 07:01  (PowerPlayInfo)
  0010:   -                          (CompassionateData)
  0011:   a996  Len 0018  Rev 02:01  (SaveRestoreInfo/DispDevicePriorityInfo)
  0012:   -                          (PPLL_SS_Info/SS_Info)
  0013:   -                          (OemInfo)
  0014:   -                          (XTMDS_Info)
  0015:   -                          (MclkSS_Info)
  0016:   9f60  Len 00de  Rev 01:03  (Object_Info/Object_Header)
  0017:   a312  Len 007d  Rev 01:01  (IndirectIOAccess)
  0018:   a03e  Len 02d4  Rev 02:01  (MC_InitParameter/AdjustARB_SEQ)
  0019:   -                          (ASIC_VDDC_Info)
  001a:   a90a  Len 0028  Rev 03:01  (ASIC_InternalSS_Info/ASIC_MVDDC_Info)
  001b:   a932  Len 0064  Rev 02:03  (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
  001c:   a390  Len 043a  Rev 02:02  (VRAM_Info)
  001d:   -                          (MemoryTrainingInfo/ASIC_MVDDQ_Info)
  001e:   -                          (IntegratedSystemInfo)
  001f:   a7ca  Len 010c  Rev 03:06  (ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info)
  0020:   a8d6  Len 0034  Rev 03:01  (VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo)
  0021:   -                          (PowerSourceInfo)


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ku4eto*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> which one of the ATOMBIOS tables should i look into, if i want to check the current Outputs?
> I have an RX460 with modded BIOS, that doesn't work for some reason with HDMI.


What's the complete model of rx 460?


----------



## ku4eto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chris89*
> 
> What's the complete model of rx 460?


Its a dual fan Sapphire 2gb.


----------



## Tilhas

I'm confused now... I tried another method of tweaking and now i'm getting better results with not as tight timings.
977H/S at 1250/2325 with both those timings.

=> 777000000000000022AA1C00526A6D41C0551017BE0E860B006006000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31B82F3F17
TRCDW=18 TRCDWA=18 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=27 ACTWR=22 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49

RAS2RAS=184 RP=47 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23

=> 777000000000000022AA1C00D6FE6F41C0551017430F860B004004000C081420EA8900AB030000001C142C40DB324418
TRCDW=22 TRCDWA=22 TRCDR=31 TRCDRA=31 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0

TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0

TRP_WRA=67 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0

PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=0

MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003

ACTRD=28 ACTWR=20 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=64

RAS2RAS=219 RP=50 WRPLUSRP=68 BUS_TURN=24


----------



## Ansau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilhas*
> 
> I'm confused now... I tried another method of tweaking and now i'm getting better results with not as tight timings.
> 977H/S at 1250/2325 with both those timings.
> 
> => 777000000000000022AA1C00526A6D41C0551017BE0E860B006006000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31B82F3F17
> TRCDW=18 TRCDWA=18 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=27 ACTWR=22 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49
> 
> RAS2RAS=184 RP=47 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23
> 
> => 777000000000000022AA1C00D6FE6F41C0551017430F860B004004000C081420EA8900AB030000001C142C40DB324418
> TRCDW=22 TRCDWA=22 TRCDR=31 TRCDRA=31 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=67 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=28 ACTWR=20 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=64
> 
> RAS2RAS=219 RP=50 WRPLUSRP=68 BUS_TURN=24


Not so weird, the is a point where tighter times or higher clocks yield worse results as memory goes beyond sweet sopt and small errors happen.


----------



## StoneFist

Hi all

So I have a little of a bother - I've been mining ok for last few weeks with 5 RX cards (4xRX580 and 1xRX480) all running ok. Today I got myself a GTX 1070 and now I have problem - got all drivers installed. System sees GTX ok, when I get all 6 cards pluged I can see them in device manager but AfterBurner 4.4.2 doesn't alows me anymore to OC any of RX cards. I can tune GTX but all settings on AMD cards are greyed out and I can't change anything. I've noticed that it shows me driver version for GTX but not for AMD. And now funny thing - as soon as I unplug 2 AMD cards then AB sees all 4 cards and I can OC both GTX and RX. Can You suggest some solution?

Many thanks Stone


----------



## ku4eto

Dont use MSI AB, use Wattman.


----------



## Daniel PedroZa

I tried everything
can someone help me
I already used the editor does not work

Originalnitro480micron.zip 111k .zip file


----------



## chris89

So say you had a PCIe x1 to x16 adapter & plugged it into the slot backwards on accident with RX 550 LP installed.

The card no longer gets detected at all but the fans spin up.


----------



## c0y0te

Hi i have Gigabyte Radeon RX 570 AORUS 4GB GDDR5 : two of them with HYNIX and one SAMSUNG memory ; i have ASRock H81 PRO BTC R2.0 ; ethOS ; i never try to do enything on windows ; only PBE and then upload bioses to linux ; my results is 24,5 on hynix and 26,5 on samsung. Do You have better results ? If yes tell me how You do it on linux give me You bios or something ... sorry my english is not very well o

look here You have my oryginal bioses maybe You make something with it

http://zaparkuj.online/biosy.zip

do You think that depend of disk ? in eth os ? now i have 40 GB 5400 disk

i use those bioses with one click time patch

http://zaparkuj.online/mody.rar

someone somewhere







somehelp : )


----------



## heavyarms

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tilhas*
> 
> I'm confused now... I tried another method of tweaking and now i'm getting better results with not as tight timings.
> 977H/S at 1250/2325 with both those timings.
> 
> => 777000000000000022AA1C00526A6D41C0551017BE0E860B006006000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31B82F3F17
> TRCDW=18 TRCDWA=18 TRCDR=26 TRCDRA=26 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=62 TRP_RDA=29 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=6 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=27 ACTWR=22 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=49
> 
> RAS2RAS=184 RP=47 WRPLUSRP=63 BUS_TURN=23
> 
> => 777000000000000022AA1C00D6FE6F41C0551017430F860B004004000C081420EA8900AB030000001C142C40DB324418
> TRCDW=22 TRCDWA=22 TRCDR=31 TRCDRA=31 TRRD=6 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=2 TR2R=5 TW2R=16 Pad0=0 TCL=23 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=67 TRP_RDA=30 TRP=24 TRFC=184 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=2 TCRCWL=4 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014080C
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xAB0089EA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=28 ACTWR=20 RASMACTRD=44 RASMACTWR=64
> 
> RAS2RAS=219 RP=50 WRPLUSRP=68 BUS_TURN=24


Is that Hynix MJR memory?

Here's mine hashing at 1000+ on Hynix AJR 4GB at 1280 core and 2080 Mhz on memory.
I get similar results now with a miner tweak and at 1250/2080 Mhz clocks.


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> Hi i have Gigabyte Radeon RX 570 AORUS 4GB GDDR5 : two of them with HYNIX and one SAMSUNG memory ; i have ASRock H81 PRO BTC R2.0 ; ethOS ; i never try to do enything on windows ; only PBE and then upload bioses to linux ; my results is 24,5 on hynix and 26,5 on samsung. Do You have better results ? If yes tell me how You do it on linux give me You bios or something ... sorry my english is not very well o
> 
> look here You have my oryginal bioses maybe You make something with it
> 
> http://zaparkuj.online/biosy.zip
> 
> do You think that depend of disk ? in eth os ? now i have 40 GB 5400 disk
> 
> i use those bioses with one click time patch
> 
> http://zaparkuj.online/mody.rar
> 
> someone somewhere
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> somehelp : )


@voriand & I did some RX 580 testing on Samsung & Hynix. Dual Mining I think it was Claymore.

RX 580 Hynix would do 25 MH/s with 0.950v & even 1400mhz core was stable but no faster than 1350mhz core. Also the Hynix can work 2000mhz max with 1625 & 1750 strap. Any higher than 2000mhz crippled performance. It did not yield more Hash rate with 1625 strap in 2000 slot than 1750 in 2000 slot.

RX 580 Samsung would do 30 MH/s no more with 0.950v & same 1400mhz didn't yield higher hash than 1350mhz core. Samsung also becomes crippled past 2150mhz using 1750 strap.

The very best you can do is about 25 MH/s on Hynix & 30 MH/s on Samsung on Claymore but different results I'm sure using different coin.

*Can you simply attach the BIOS & Name them Hynix & Samsung ...

.ZIP the .ROM to Attach Here*


----------



## c0y0te

http://zaparkuj.online/bios.zip here all the bioses

what about "blockchain drivers" do i need this in linux ethOS
can You make something with my bioses bro ? ? ? ?

thanks for help


----------



## chris89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0y0te*
> 
> http://zaparkuj.online/bios.zip here all the bioses
> 
> what about "blockchain drivers" do i need this in linux ethOS
> can You make something with my bioses bro ? ? ? ?
> 
> thanks for help


Can you PM me your EthOS remote website page with the monitoring data of the GPU's now so I can monitor change?

Also take note of current power consumption & hash rate so we can improve efficiency & performance.

How many GPU do you have?

Can you list your Model GPU's and corresponding memory type? Since you said you had RX 570 4GB Samsung but they only made Elpida & Hynix ... No Samsung with 4GB.


----------



## ltpdttcdft

How would one go about undervolting a Nitro+ RX 580 in Linux without paying Wolf0 1.5BTC?

It is so easy in Windows using Afterburner and yet apparently impossible in Linux.

I have tried:
Copying the lower 6xxxxx voltage values in PBE (appears to be ignored)
Editing voltage directly in PBE (appears to be ignored)
Hardcoding voltage in the amdgpu kernel driver and recompiling it (also appears to be ignored)

I've read about 600 posts so far, I have learned mainly info about RX480 and that the Nitro is suspected to do things differently...


----------



## bardacuda

You can try to identify the VRM controller and then putting a global offset command in the VoltageObjectInfo table.

https://forum.ethereum.org/discussion/12970/undervolting-through-hex-editor-simplemining

http://www.overclock.net/t/1621800/would-appreciate-help-in-finding-editing-the-voltage-offset-in-the-rx480-bios/


----------



## chris89

Undervolting has to be done in hex & converted from decimal to hex & then reversed

I can mod your bios in like 60 seconds, art thou.


----------



## chris89

Sorry, I'm not asking for money. I am happy to help for free always.


----------



## IcipherPT

Hey chris89,
Can you help me with a bios for a sapphire? 
Regards


----------



## gotnt

Does any body have the MSI Aero ITX 2GB 560 bios? I am looking for it everywhere, but couldn't find one


----------



## Nameless101

Hello everyone,
I have a bit of a strange problem. I have a pair of reference XFX RX480 8GB cards that I've been running successfully with a modded bios (015.050.000.000.000000). I'm planning on selling the cards, so I would like to reflash the original BIOS, but when I attempted to do this ATiFlash gave me a Systems IDs Mismatch Error. After attempting in several different ways to flash the old BIOS with various errors, pretty much all of them involving a 0fl01 error of some kind. I've now ended up in a situation where I have a pair of cards that are working perfectly fine (AMD August Blockchain Driver), but ATiWinFlash now no longer finds a VBIOS image on the second card (it has also failed to open a few times due to being unable to read the ROM). So now I'm stuck as to what to do. Basically, I think I messed up somewhere along the line and it now appears I'm stuck with the BIOS I have on the cards (which admittedly works) and the second card seems more messed than the first according to ATiFlash. I have also tried through USB/DOS, but ATiFlash doesn't find any adapters (this is probably what I should have started with in the first place, but you know what they say about hindsight...).

I hope this confused explanation was somewhat understandable and any help is very much appreciated.


----------



## tdimarzio

Nameless101 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have a bit of a strange problem. I have a pair of reference XFX RX480 8GB cards that I've been running successfully with a modded bios (015.050.000.000.000000). I'm planning on selling the cards, so I would like to reflash the original BIOS, but when I attempted to do this ATiFlash gave me a Systems IDs Mismatch Error. After attempting in several different ways to flash the old BIOS with various errors, pretty much all of them involving a 0fl01 error of some kind. I've now ended up in a situation where I have a pair of cards that are working perfectly fine (AMD August Blockchain Driver), but ATiWinFlash now no longer finds a VBIOS image on the second card (it has also failed to open a few times due to being unable to read the ROM). So now I'm stuck as to what to do. Basically, I think I messed up somewhere along the line and it now appears I'm stuck with the BIOS I have on the cards (which admittedly works) and the second card seems more messed than the first according to ATiFlash. I have also tried through USB/DOS, but ATiFlash doesn't find any adapters (this is probably what I should have started with in the first place, but you know what they say about hindsight...).
> 
> I hope this confused explanation was somewhat understandable and any help is very much appreciated.


Did you try to use "$ ATIWinflash.exe -f -p 0 bios.rom" with a privilege-escalated cmd.exe in order to get around the vendor ID mismatch.


----------



## Nameless101

tdimarzio said:


> Did you try to use "$ ATIWinflash.exe -f -p 0 bios.rom" with a privilege-escalated cmd.exe in order to get around the vendor ID mismatch.


I tried and failed with that, but I managed to get them working again with the pin 1+8 technique and a completely separate GPU powering my monitor and THEN forcing the flash as you mention. So all good now, thanks!


----------



## ku4eto

Uhhhh guys.

Which ATOMBIOS table is for the GPU monitor outputs? I think the HDMI is not configured properly, after a RX460 unlock process.

The ATOMBIOS tables have several things:

001b: a932 Len 0064 Rev 02:03 (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
0008: a9ae Len 0038 Rev 02:01 (AnalogTV_Info)

0020: ddf4 Len 00d1 (TV1OutputControl)


Only those 3 have anything that sounds close to what i need.


----------



## luigipongo

*BIOS for SAPPHIRE RX 460 NON-NITRO 4GB*

Hi guys, I've been researching in this forum, and I found that it is AWESOME! But I've been looking for an specific BIOS from this RX 460: 
https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4214/sapphire-rx-460-oc-4-gb

But it is no easy task. I'm trying to flash it to it's 2GB counterpart which I own, so I can unlock it to 4GB. I've read this is possible, but I couldn't contact anyone who could do this.
I've got it in an Amazon Prime Lightning deal for 85$ + FREE Shipping. I'm enjoying my RX 460 very much, though I've been unable to really play many games (due work). I've overclocked it to 1.441Mhz (1.216Mhz default) Core and 2.032Mhz (1.750Mhz default) Memory (Hynix) @ 1.150mv for a total of 17.4% improvement over stock, plus, I've have all 1024SP Unlocked which represents a 10-12% improvement in performance (which effectively is more like 8-9% worst case scenario), for a cool (estimated) total of: +25.4% Performance over STOCK... that's almost a different GPU! Also max temp has been 71C during stress tests. (I'm starting to think I've got a Golden Sample here lol ). I've been able to get 95+ fps in Bioshock Infinite and kinda the same in Warframe 1080p Maxed out, which I find amazing.
Note: I'm not saying any of this for bragging nor RX 460 is the best gpu in the world, I know it's a budget card, I just wanted to give you all the information in case it helps.

The point is: I recently discovered that the box had a 2GB sticker covering a 4GB sign, so I think that if this card has x4 1GB VRM's it might be able to unlock them by flashing the 4GB version of the card's BIOS.

If anybody has it, it would be AWESOME if you could share it with me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## chris89

luigipongo said:


> Hi guys, I've been researching in this forum, and I found that it is AWESOME! But I've been looking for an specific BIOS from this RX 460:
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpudb/b4214/sapphire-rx-460-oc-4-gb
> 
> But it is no easy task. I'm trying to flash it to it's 2GB counterpart which I own, so I can unlock it to 4GB. I've read this is possible, but I couldn't contact anyone who could do this.
> I've got it in an Amazon Prime Lightning deal for 85$ + FREE Shipping. I'm enjoying my RX 460 very much, though I've been unable to really play many games (due work). I've overclocked it to 1.441Mhz (1.216Mhz default) Core and 2.032Mhz (1.750Mhz default) Memory (Hynix) @ 1.150mv for a total of 17.4% improvement over stock, plus, I've have all 1024SP Unlocked which represents a 10-12% improvement in performance (which effectively is more like 8-9% worst case scenario), for a cool (estimated) total of: +25.4% Performance over STOCK... that's almost a different GPU! Also max temp has been 71C during stress tests. (I'm starting to think I've got a Golden Sample here lol ). I've been able to get 95+ fps in Bioshock Infinite and kinda the same in Warframe 1080p Maxed out, which I find amazing.
> Note: I'm not saying any of this for bragging nor RX 460 is the best gpu in the world, I know it's a budget card, I just wanted to give you all the information in case it helps.
> 
> The point is: I recently discovered that the box had a 2GB sticker covering a 4GB sign, so I think that if this card has x4 1GB VRM's it might be able to unlock them by flashing the 4GB version of the card's BIOS.
> 
> If anybody has it, it would be AWESOME if you could share it with me.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


It's super risky doing this because it could just brick it & recover isn't always guaranteed... If you can actually look to see if it has the proper modules on the PCB first.. it might work.. Need to know the memory module type ... it says on GPUz post your MAIN PAGE GPUz & In Advanced MEMORY TIMINGS PAGE as well...


----------



## ku4eto

ku4eto said:


> Uhhhh guys.
> 
> Which ATOMBIOS table is for the GPU monitor outputs? I think the HDMI is not configured properly, after a RX460 unlock process.
> 
> The ATOMBIOS tables have several things:
> 
> 001b: a932 Len 0064 Rev 02:03 (TV_VideoMode/DispOutInfo)
> 0008: a9ae Len 0038 Rev 02:01 (AnalogTV_Info)
> 
> 0020: ddf4 Len 00d1 (TV1OutputControl)
> 
> 
> Only those 3 have anything that sounds close to what i need.


Anyone?


----------



## luigipongo

chris89 said:


> It's super risky doing this because it could just brick it & recover isn't always guaranteed... If you can actually look to see if it has the proper modules on the PCB first.. it might work.. Need to know the memory module type ... it says on GPUz post your MAIN PAGE GPUz & In Advanced MEMORY TIMINGS PAGE as well...


Thanks for replying so fast, brother!

I've attached several images.
Also, as you will notice different versions of GPU-Z are used for each screenshot. That's related to a drivers problem (I've read that somewhere) with GPU-Z and 17.7.1 Windows 8.1 64Bit drivers (yes, I know I'm outdated lol), so any GPU-Z version newer than that gives me: Memory: 0Mhz and Bandwidth: Unknown.

I guess the last step will be checking the actual PCB to find out if it has the 1GB modules.
That seems to be possible thus this 'unknown' guy say he did it:
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/67sztl/flashing_a_2gb_rx_460_to_4gb/
(OP, edit note)
I also attached my OC settings and a Screenshot of superposition hitting 3.860pts! (medium 1080p), out-of-the-box it was 3.225pts .

Nothing more to say here lol.

Thanks again, brothers.


----------



## chris89

Is it the Pulse OC 2GB? 
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185707/sapphire-rx460-2048-160714
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188573/sapphire-rx460-2048-160714-1
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193066/sapphire-rx560-2048-170419

I looked I cannot find Sapphire RX 460 or 560 with 4GB & That same Hynix Memory. Maybe you can change the Density in your Rom possibly? Need more details on which card is yours.


----------



## luigipongo

chris89 said:


> Is it the Pulse OC 2GB?
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/185707/sapphire-rx460-2048-160714
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188573/sapphire-rx460-2048-160714-1
> https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/193066/sapphire-rx560-2048-170419
> 
> I looked I cannot find Sapphire RX 460 or 560 with 4GB & That same Hynix Memory. Maybe you can change the Density in your Rom possibly? Need more details on which card is yours.


The first two BIOS are correct. Visually an exact match. But I think I've found the difference, is there a Micron version of the card? If that's the case, I don't think there's a 4GB Hynix version, because the reddit thread mentioned something like that.
(Here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/67sztl/flashing_a_2gb_rx_460_to_4gb/)


----------



## chris89

luigipongo said:


> The first two BIOS are correct. Visually an exact match. But I think I've found the difference, is there a Micron version of the card? If that's the case, I don't think there's a 4GB Hynix version, because the reddit thread mentioned something like that.
> (Here: https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/67sztl/flashing_a_2gb_rx_460_to_4gb/)


We need to know what the PCB looks like if it's a reference pcb or a non reference because it would be easier to match up a matching hynix 4gb bios as long as the modules amount to 4gb & also have the same model number as the 2gb model & same pcb :thumb:


----------



## yellowadept

*Need BIOS help with Sapphire 4gb RX550s*

Hello. Got the original BIOS for both cards saved using ATIwinflash. Now, when I try to edit them using Polaris 1.6.7, when I go to open the original BIOS I saved, I get a error box "unhandled exception has occurred in your application...

Bios saved above is 256k.

This worked fine on a different brand rx550 earlier.


----------



## yellowadept

So I found a matching BIOS here, flashed it to both cards, no problems. Rebooted, ran the ATIfix patch, rebooted again. Now one card is working, the other is reported by Windows (7Pro) as a standard VGA card with code 10 error. I cannot reflash the card with the original BIOS b/c it is not showing up in ATIflash now.

Any suggestions?


----------



## dogroll

Hello friends. Is it possible to flash a Gigabyte Windforce 460 2GB to 1,024SP by using an unmodified 560 BIOS? Would be nice to avoid modified BIOS and therefore patching drivers.


----------



## ku4eto

dogroll said:


> Hello friends. Is it possible to flash a Gigabyte Windforce 460 2GB to 1,024SP by using an unmodified 560 BIOS? Would be nice to avoid modified BIOS and therefore patching drivers.


I wouldn't recommend that. Different VRM's, different memories probably, lots of different things. I would rather patch the drivers.


----------



## chris89

gigabyte rx560 4gb : 1.189v is max on these 1,490mhz core 2,000mhz memory on 1625mhz memory strap, 128w limit


----------



## Vento041

Hi guys! Long time no see! I might have found something nice (months ago actually)... while I was working on my bios editor (still wip, look at my signature) I've seen the "usUlvVoltageOffset" variable inside the PowerPlay table. I've wanted to mess with it for ages but, I've just won against depression and my master degree has priority  (sadly, I like modding bios more than studying) so I've got no time to develop anything.

I think that "usUlvVoltageOffset" is related to ULPS but I'm not sure 100%. If anyone would like to help me just download my editor and do before/after test (ULPS enabled + default "usUlvVoltageOffset", ULPS enabled + "usUlvVoltageOffset" = 0, ULPS disabled).

If I'm right ULPS could be disabled by BIOS changes (helpful, that's mainly the reason why I like to mod BIOS: more performance, less manual configuration and less apps installed).


----------



## EMYHC

Hi Vento041,if you post your editor link,i can try this mod!


----------



## Vento041

EMYHC said:


> Hi Vento041,if you post your editor link,i can try this mod!


Look at my forum sign :3

Btw: link


----------



## neoba

hello, please can someone advise why my one card is dropping core frequency?on screen you can see gpu 5 core 952mhz, despite is now set to 1200/900 (i also tried higher voltage going to maximum to 1150 and higher frequency 1130-1240) but still the same..it few times drop to 500Mhz..not sure what could be causing this problem...any advice please?


----------



## Vento041

neoba said:


> hello, please can someone advise why my one card is dropping core frequency?on screen you can see gpu 5 core 952mhz, despite is now set to 1200/900 (i also tried higher voltage going to maximum to 1150 and higher frequency 1130-1240) but still the same..it few times drop to 500Mhz..not sure what could be causing this problem...any advice please?



Power Limit. Btw since I see GPU #0 ... #6 I suppose you are mining. In that case focus on memory frequency and not clock speed since memory bandwidth is the real bottleneck in your case (and also power consumption have to be low).


----------



## neoba

Vento041 said:


> Power Limit. Btw since I see GPU #0 ... #6 I suppose you are mining. In that case focus on memory frequency and not clock speed since memory bandwidth is the real bottleneck in your case (and also power consumption have to be low).


Hi Vento041, yes im mining, im focusing on memory, also using ubermix 3.1 straps (card 5 have samsung mem, rest have hynix) (only strap is changed nothing else in bios, i known how to flash). i set core 1150/850(tried also 900mV to be sure im giving enough power to gpu) and mem 2000+ (trying to go up and see if any mem errors occur in HWinfo.) i was successfully test and set all 5cards, only this one is doing problems... dropping core frequency...and i dont know what could be the reason. my whole rig consume 800W from wall, so im fine with that i think. if you want to see any further info,kindly let me know.
also can you elaborate a bit what you mean by "power limit"? shall is do something? i udenrstand core has not enough power, but what to do, when i already give the core 1150 and still doesnt work.. maybe check bios?

card is gigabyte rx 570 gaming 4GB (samsung)..the same cards with hynix and same settings are working properly.

EDIT: i think i found it... what i did was, open bios, left TDP 120 + changing TDC/power limit from 79/90 to 123/148 (as in my Aourus card). i understand im risking..but now it is working as a charm..


----------



## rv8000

Just picked up a 580 Nitro+, thing is a beast @ 1590 on air and I'm currently altering memory clock limits to pass 2250mhz when I noticed something I personally haven't seen in screenshots for the polarisbioseditor.

When I open up the bios I saved I noticed theres a drop down box for memory types when viewing my bios; I can select Samsung or Hynix, but my card has Hynix memory afaik (gpuz). Is this normal with newer versions? Also, I noticed that there seems to be two sets of memory timings. Does it matter which series I edit (s1 green vs s2 orange: see screenshot) or should I just change both if I want to adjust memory straps?

None of this is for mining, purely benching sake. If I want to have the ability to clock around 2200mhz on the memory still, is there a recommended strap to copy over (1750 for example)?


----------



## Vento041

rv8000 said:


> ... I can select Samsung or Hynix, but my card has Hynix memory afaik (gpuz). ...


Bios comes with support for different mem chips so it's easy for the bios builder to make bios for different cards. If your card has some kind of mem chips, it will simply select the correct one from that table every other information will be ignored.


----------



## RaduZ

Hey guys I'm the proud owner of a RX480 reference design which I have modded a bit and now I want to find a way to restore the VRM to it's initial configuration before AMD did the whole balancing thing in bios, after the power draw fiasco. What options do I have? Bios editing? Flashing a 580 bios? Also I have tried wattool unfortunately the settings don't stick after reboot I would like to avoid using that software.


----------



## Vento041

RaduZ said:


> Hey guys I'm the proud owner of a RX480 reference design which I have modded a bit and now I want to find a way to restore the VRM to it's initial configuration before AMD did the whole balancing thing in bios, after the power draw fiasco. What options do I have? Bios editing? Flashing a 580 bios? Also I have tried wattool unfortunately the settings don't stick after reboot I would like to avoid using that software.


If I remember correctly it's all about balancing between phases, if I'm right mod your VOI Table (Voltage Object Info), find the registers 1E, 1F and 20 and reset them to 00 (it should be the default value right?), this can also be done with my editor (+ polaris bios editor to fix CRC). If the registers are not inside your VOI table you need to add them (and that's a bit of work since it involves table length and index modding).

Btw you can create a task to run Wattool for you at startup with Task Scheduler (builtin wiondws).


----------



## RaduZ

Vento041 said:


> If I remember correctly it's all about balancing between phases, if I'm right mod your VOI Table (Voltage Object Info), find the registers 1E, 1F and 20 and reset them to 00 (it should be the default value right?), this can also be done with my editor (+ polaris bios editor to fix CRC). If the registers are not inside your VOI table you need to add them (and that's a bit of work since it involves table length and index modding).
> 
> Btw you can create a task to run Wattool for you at startup with Task Scheduler (builtin wiondws).


Yes the default values should be 00 for the stock phase balance, but I have to ask what is this CRC thing you are talking about, my bios tweaking experience is limited.

And about Wattool at startup, yea I had it set up that way but I still had to manually load the profile and apply it every time... don't know why it would not stick, I think it's the usual windows 10 update shenanigans.


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> If I remember correctly it's all about balancing between phases, if I'm right mod your VOI Table (Voltage Object Info), find the registers 1E, 1F and 20 and reset them to 00 (it should be the default value right?), this can also be done with my editor (+ polaris bios editor to fix CRC). If the registers are not inside your VOI table you need to add them (and that's a bit of work since it involves table length and index modding).
> 
> Btw you can create a task to run Wattool for you at startup with Task Scheduler (builtin wiondws).


Heya, i sent you a PM regarding an issue i have.

Also, guys, i need help in figuring out, which part of a RX BIOS has the Monitor Outputs info. The HDMI on my RX 460 is not working after unlock.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone knows the right registry for change LLC calibration option(disable/enable or change loadline slope)on my rx 580 sapphire nitro+ 8gb?i also search for vrm switching registry bios difference(i know that nitro+ limited edition bios have 750mhz of phase switch different to pulse bios that is set to 600mhz)or a method for read switching values,anyone can help me?


----------



## Vento041

ku4eto said:


> Heya, i sent you a PM regarding an issue i have.
> 
> Also, guys, i need help in figuring out, which part of a RX BIOS has the Monitor Outputs info. The HDMI on my RX 460 is not working after unlock.


1 year ago I started looking with hellm on connector related tables but the research never went too far afaik. Try ask him. Btw If I'm not wrong RX 460 unlock mod tamper exactly the table related to video outputs so probably the not working HDMI is directly caused by the mod.



EMYHC said:


> Hi guys,anyone knows the right registry for change LLC calibration option(disable/enable or change loadline slope)on my rx 580 sapphire nitro+ 8gb?i also search for vrm switching registry bios difference(i know that nitro+ limited edition bios have 750mhz of phase switch different to pulse bios that is set to 600mhz)or a method for read switching values,anyone can help me?


Did you know exactly which VRM regulator is inside your model? And exactly which RX 580 model do you have?


----------



## EMYHC

My card is a Sapphire rx 580 nitro+ 8gb,and the voltage regulator is NCP81022


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> 1 year ago I started looking with hellm on connector related tables but the research never went too far afaik. Try ask him. Btw If I'm not wrong RX 460 unlock mod tamper exactly the table related to video outputs so probably the not working HDMI is directly caused by the mod.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know exactly which VRM regulator is inside your model? And exactly which RX 580 model do you have?


Thanks. Any info is good info


----------



## hellm

what BIOS did you use? do you need to patch the driver to make a modded 460 BIOS working in windows? switching to 560 (to avoid that problem) could be a problem, i think someone tried already?

there should be some info about those "unlock bytes" buried in the thread here? or at least what table it was?


----------



## ku4eto

hellm said:


> what BIOS did you use? do you need to patch the driver to make a modded 460 BIOS working in windows? switching to 560 (to avoid that problem) could be a problem, i think someone tried already?
> 
> there should be some info about those "unlock bytes" buried in the thread here? or at least what table it was?


I have a Sapphire RX 460 2GB, the Dual fan version, Samsung memory. Used the following BIOS: https://overclocking.guide/download/sapphire-rx460-2gb-dual-fan-unlocked-bios/

Only had the memory table changed with the stock one, carrying over the Samsung part (link is for Hynix memory). Yea, i use the atikmdag patcher, to avoid the BIOS signature check.


----------



## UnNameless

*Please help noob w/ Asus Rx580 8GB Hynix card*

Hi guys,

I searched this thread which appears to be like the freaking mecca of BIOS modding for Polaris cards, and asked a few friends here and there and most of them pointed out to the ubermix 3.1 mod. I can't seem to find this mod. Is this a bios mod (rom file) or an app?

I got Polaris Bios Editor v1.6.7 and used the one time patch, and got a bump from 600ish H/s to 700+h/s with 2100 mem. However most guys obtain 800+ for such a card.

So what gives? What kind of Bios do I have to use for higher hash rate ?


----------



## Vento041

hellm said:


> what BIOS did you use? do you need to patch the driver to make a modded 460 BIOS working in windows? switching to 560 (to avoid that problem) could be a problem, i think someone tried already?
> 
> there should be some info about those "unlock bytes" buried in the thread here? or at least what table it was?


I keep a folder with all the useful bookmarks xD

http://www.overclock.net/forum/25706080-post6.html



mynm said:


> I think that it's changing in TV1OutputControl this 70 to 6F:
> *Warning: Spoiler!* (Click to show)D1 00 01 01 08 00 37 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 BD 00
> 56 00 41 03 21 41 00 15 0D 41 02 2D 0A 42 41 03
> 04 01 00 00 66 FF 2D 0D 42 C9 00 03 05 00 00 00
> 00 40 56 00 40 54 00 00 00 03 4C 00 00 00 01 02
> 00 C2 00 01 0A 00 00 01 03 98 41 01 00 56 08 41
> 03 22 43 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 5F 00 2D 65 41 01 2D
> 25 41 01 3E 39 41 00 45 50 00 3E 71 41 00 47 A1
> 00 33 71 41 00 03 39 41 00 33 25 41 01 03 22 43
> 41 4C 8A 41 44 49 79 00 0F 8A 41 44 33 65 41 01
> 3E 65 41 00 49 79 00 01 1A 00 00 01 01 9A 01 00
> 41 2D 0D 42 02 00 2D 25 40 01 3E 25 40 02 49 39
> 00 01 05 00 C2 00 00 00 E0 5B 7A 14 00 6F 22 70
> 22 3D 26 DF 26 40 22 41 22 00 00 00 01 00 02 00
> 03
> 
> But I don't have a rx 460 to test.
> 
> I have tested it in a R9 380, but it isn't working because is hardware locked.
> 
> Edited: This is the stock asus bios: https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/188137/asus-rx460-4096-160715 and it is only changing that on it.


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> I keep a folder with all the useful bookmarks xD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/25706080-post6.html


Hm, i will test it out this week.

Thanks for the assistance, i will come back later.


----------



## diggiddi

UnNameless said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I searched this thread which appears to be like the freaking mecca of BIOS modding for Polaris cards, and asked a few friends here and there and most of them pointed out to the ubermix 3.1 mod. I can't seem to find this mod. Is this a bios mod (rom file) or an app?
> 
> I got Polaris Bios Editor v1.6.7 and used the one time patch, and got a bump from 600ish H/s to 700+h/s with 2100 mem. However most guys obtain 800+ for such a card.
> 
> So what gives? What kind of Bios do I have to use for higher hash rate ?


See attachment for instructions


----------



## Zer0drago

Do you apply ubermix 3.2 to 1750 and above? Using radeon 570 nitro+ 8gb (samsung micron memory)


----------



## HaoSs

i used the build in button from polaris bios editor and it applied ubermix to 1500 1750 and 2000


----------



## Zer0drago

HaoSs said:


> i used the build in button from polaris bios editor and it applied ubermix to 1500 1750 and 2000


That is ubermix 3.1
I need ubermix 3.2


----------



## HaoSs

did not know they made a 3.2 .., link ?


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> I keep a folder with all the useful bookmarks xD
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/25706080-post6.html


Hm, now it seems to be working. Seems like it was actually issue with the OS.


----------



## fvga

*Timing values not showing*

hi guys, new problem;
Timing values not showing in polaris 1.4.1 so nothing to mod!? Copied my bios from latest gpu-z.

Anyone had this?


----------



## ku4eto

fvga said:


> hi guys, new problem;
> Timing values not showing in polaris 1.4.1 so nothing to mod!? Copied my bios from latest gpu-z.
> 
> Anyone had this?


Dont use the GPU-Z option for Timings. It trims the 0's.


----------



## ZoomThruPoom

Zer0drago said:


> That is ubermix 3.1
> I need ubermix 3.2





kdead1 said:


> Quote: Originally Posted by *generaleramon*
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00CEE55C46C0590E1532CD66090060070014051420FA8900A00300000012123442C3353C19 UberMix v3.2Beta for 2150Mhz+ OC
> 
> 
> 
> for samsung memory


As I recall Ubermix 3.2 never made prime time. I tried it on mine and gave me insta-crashes in some benches. Some reported crazy error numbers with these. There's posts farther back in the thread discussing the instability of these timings.

Use at your own risk!!:devil:


----------



## almondman

Hey guys! 
I've been modding the bios of my reference RX 480 as of late and I think I'm about where I want to be with the undervolt/overclock. 
The only thing I'm missing is how to mod the bios to set the powerlimit to 50% in the bios.
I'm simply asking since I haven't been able to find enough documentation on the powerplay and powertune settings in polarisbioseditor 1.6.7. 
I have been comparing stock voltage values to the AIR bios by Der8auer but it seems that only helps me to increase the upper limits, rather then setting the powerlimit to +50%.
I've attached my current setup so you can see where I'm at.

I'm sorry if this is a question that has been answered already - I simply haven't been able to find what I'm for.
Cheers!


----------



## Leons

almondman said:


> Hey guys!
> I've been modding the bios of my reference RX 480 as of late and I think I'm about where I want to be with the undervolt/overclock.
> The only thing I'm missing is how to mod the bios to set the powerlimit to 50% in the bios.
> I'm simply asking since I haven't been able to find enough documentation on the powerplay and powertune settings in polarisbioseditor 1.6.7.
> I have been comparing stock voltage values to the AIR bios by Der8auer but it seems that only helps me to increase the upper limits, rather then setting the powerlimit to +50%.
> I've attached my current setup so you can see where I'm at.
> 
> I'm sorry if this is a question that has been answered already - I simply haven't been able to find what I'm for.
> Cheers!


Only my experience:


----------



## almondman

Leons said:


> Only my experience:


Thanks for the quick reply! 
So right now you're seeing my current bios settings and the Wattman settings I need to apply (if I don't do +50% Power Limit, my card throttles). So basically I still depend on Wattman not resetting the settings whenever :/. So my thought is that the power limit setting in the bios editor only changes the maximum u can set it to but not the actual power limit. So I've been wondering if I have to set the 'Powertune' settings to something else. I just didn't want to do that being as uninformed as I am. 

PS. Thanks for the correct VID values. Will change those the next time I flash ;D


----------



## Leons

In this case you have to increase TDP, TDC and Max Power Limit.


----------



## almondman

Alright, cool. Do you think I could calculate the new power setting by multiplying by the power target where I get stable clocks?
In this case it's +41% - so the following:
TDP(W) = 110*1.41 = 155.1
TDC(A) = 107*1.41 = 150.87
Max Power Limit (W) = 110*1.41 = 155.1
I think the above settings seem a bit extreme or maybe that's just me?
If they are then should I just resort to using the god old trail and error and go up incrementally?


----------



## Leons

I think they are still safe values, but I can not assure you anything, it's about trying and always at your own risk.
I'm not able to guarantee you anything, I'm sorry.


----------



## Vento041

@almondman

To be 100% sure of the limit of your card see the buildzoid's review


----------



## almondman

@Leon
That's quite alright. I was just wondering if my logic was sound  
Of course this is at my own risk and on that note I went ahead and did some testing. 
I measured the power draw and current at different power limit settings.
Then my idea is to see how that checks out with the % increase in powerdraw from stock.. 
This should give me an indication of if it's just as simple as multiplying by 1.XX to increase the draw values.
I know that the values aren't exact when I do it through the sensors, but it's the best I have atm.
Actually, looking at Der8uer's AIR bios, it seems to be in the ballpark that I need it to be, given that there isn't any magic going on between the values and the actual running of the thing.

@Vento041
Yeah, Buildzoid is great. He's probably the reason I started the whole tinkering with GPU-bios in the first place.
From what he says at 9:07 there's pretty nothing to worry about in this context. Also from what I saw in his "XFX RX 480 GTR BIOS Modding", he sets the TDP(W), TDC(A) and Max Power Limt (W) to WAY higher values then I intend to do and from that I should just stick it and go for it


----------



## almondman

Alright guys I am at a loss. 
So I've tried increasing the power incrementally, yet even with these settings; TDP (W)	= 170, TDC (A)	= 165, Max Power Limit (W) = 170, the frequency still isn't solid as I want it to even though it hits the voltage it needs to during load. I've started to poke around and it seems there there is some dynamic system that changes vcore and frequency dynamically if the vcore isn't set in wattman. Basically I either have to set the power limit up a notch or disable automatic voltage control and presto it holds 1300 solid as a rock. I have no clue as to what to do about this - do you have any suggestions?


----------



## hellm

almondman said:


> Alright guys I am at a loss.
> So I've tried increasing the power incrementally, yet even with these settings; TDP (W)	= 170, TDC (A)	= 165, Max Power Limit (W) = 170, the frequency still isn't solid as I want it to even though it hits the voltage it needs to during load. I've started to poke around and it seems there there is some dynamic system that changes vcore and frequency dynamically if the vcore isn't set in wattman. Basically I either have to set the power limit up a notch or disable automatic voltage control and presto it holds 1300 solid as a rock. I have no clue as to what to do about this - do you have any suggestions?


There are other Power Limits in the PowerTune subtable, but i don't think they even apply.

Polaris doesn't have a complex boost algorithm, there are only power and temperature limits. As long as no limits are hit, the GPU should run at max p-state under load. 

Without cooling under 50°C, it was easy for my reference card to hit the max (+50%) power limit of 172,5W (XFX Black Edition had a little more room than stock 165W of the standard reference BIOS), and that was with the 1150mV stock voltage of the reference design and some wattman oc.
Before the 580 came out, i used a registry mod for +150% power limit. No throtteling with this either.

Do you have an aftermarket cooler? Because if you still have the reference cooler, i wouldn't recommend any overclocking. Undervolting would be a way. And to buy a new cooler..


----------



## almondman

@Hellm
Glad u asked about cooling lol. I run with the Morpheus II, with the stock vrm cooler hacked off and cut to size with 2x Gentle typhoon AP-15 I had laying around. 
It's wierd that it doesn't run at max p-state after the flash. I'm undervolting and overclocking, because I found that it got unstable below 1070 mV Vcore +50% powerlimit, yet for some reason it had some headroom for overclocking. My thought process was that I had hit one of the ´notch´limits where it would clamp to certain values limiting fine-tuning. Therefore I tried getting the most out of it by overclocking. I got it stable to around 1315, but was unsure if it was 100% solid so turned it down to 1300 to be sure and to appease the OCD


----------



## hellm

*That* is proper air cooling. 

I think your card shouldn't throttle at all, as long as your power limit is high enough. I used 180 TDC and 200W max power limit, never had a problem with that. Only went over 200 beyond 1430MHz and 1225mV, i think. And this was with the 580 conversion, the driver tells 10-15% more power draw than before. But also water cooling, never had the GPU above 50°C and the VRM 65°C.


----------



## ku4eto

Guys... It seems the PowerColor Red Dragon uses Samsung memory... But the modules ARE NOT COOLED BY ANYTHING. The cooler is just used on the core itself. Any ideas how to ghetto mod this one? Although its still in warranty...


----------



## hellm

Seems reasonable to save some money here, the samsung chips can handle high temperatures.

Don't know, aftermarket cooler?


----------



## ku4eto

hellm said:


> Seems reasonable to save some money here, the samsung chips can handle high temperatures.
> 
> Don't know, aftermarket cooler?


Yea, its an after market one. I will have to test it though.


----------



## hellm

If the aftermarket cooler is capable enough to cool the GPU to a decent temperature, the memory will also profit from this. The heat dissipating or coming through the connections on the PCB is not negligible. Because the thermal conductivity is a lot better than through the casing.

So, with proper Airflow and good GPU cooling, it should be fine.

@all
New Polaris "X" series will be nothing new, just OEM branding.
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/8aolbc/radeon_rx_500x_series_appear_on_amds_website/dx27too/


----------



## EMYHC

Hi,anyone have test vrm switching in NCP81022 bios difference?i can't edit the pwm switching,but i has a rx480 and the switching values read on this card was possible,also in bioses with different voltage regulator...on sapphire rx 580 i know that:rx 580 nitro+ special bios have 700mhz pwm,rx580 nitro+ limited have 750mhz pwm,rx 580 pulse 600mhz pwm...anyone know a bios that have very low pwm switching(for example 500/550 mhz)that i can use as base?


----------



## hellm

It can be programmed, but i don't know how to get this info into VOI table. It is just cut where the info for the IR controller is usually found.
https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/ON Semiconductor PDFs/NCP81022.pdf

0xF7 OSC Freq. - This register adjusts the oscillator frequency from 240Khz to 1 MHz

page 25:
A programmable precision oscillator is provided. The clock oscillator serves as the master clock to the ramp generator circuit.
This 
oscillator is programmed by a resistor to ground on the ROSC pin. The oscillator can also be programmed over the SMBus
interface through register 0xF7. The oscillator frequency range is between 200 kHz/phase to 1 MHz/phase in 32 steps. The
ROSC pin provides approximately 2 V out and the source current is mirrored into the internal ramp oscillator.

Leave it. Also has affect on other settings, so it is even more work. Might not be worth the effort.


----------



## Vento041

Guys is someone is interested in some experimental tweaks to improve memory OC, me and @hellm are working on this:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd-ati/1682105-polaris-gpus-loop-2-memory-oc.html


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

Hey guys, so I have 2x Sapphire RX 580 Nitro LE cards the ones with the 1450MHz BIOS. And I BIOS modded it to get better memory timings and also a +95% powerlimit to it and I got it stable at 1520MHz core 2100MHz memory on both my cards. 

I want to try to push further but what I found is if I put more than +144mv voltage offset it would just blackscreen for no reason. Anything above +144mv. To me that seems like a limitation of the offset settings on the voltage controller, so is there a way to mod the BIOS to set a higher default voltage so that I can add +144mv and get a higher final voltage? I looked everywhere and I can't seem to find how to mod the stock voltage..? Anyways if anyone knows how to please help, thanks. Trying to get higher Firestrike scores haha


----------



## ECPowers

Hey there!~

I've been trying to find out how to undervolt my GPU through PBE. My system is an Asus ROG STRIX GL702ZC with a Radeon RX 580 (laptop). The card runs at 1077/2000 standard and i've been running it at 1200/2000 with an offset of -131mV. Instead of having the need for either WattTool or Afterburner I would like to set the same voltage i can get with undervolting through either of these programs so I don't have to worry about them anymore and eventually get rid of them. The core only uses a little over 50watt in this baby with these settings and is overall using way less power than the stock settings . Is there anyone that can point me in the right direction?


----------



## benneq

Does anyone know how AMD Driver calculates the signature?
Is there any way to modify the Polaris BIOS, so that it has a valid signature?


----------



## MixedC

benneq said:


> Does anyone know how AMD Driver calculates the signature?
> Is there any way to modify the Polaris BIOS, so that it has a valid signature?


Why? if you are sick of the patcher, make your 4xx pretend as it is 5xx, no signature cheks with them.
if it is a Vega related question, I hope you find help.


----------



## EMYHC

I'm finding for hex values to mod LLC on my rx 580,is possible modify this without add registry?anyone know if exist a pre-existent value for change loadline in NCP81022 voltage object info?


----------



## hellm

EMYHC said:


> I'm finding for hex values to mod LLC on my rx 580,is possible modify this without add registry?anyone know if exist a pre-existent value for change loadline in NCP81022 voltage object info?


i think there was a whole thread regarding to this.. here:
http://www.overclock.net/forum/67-a...inding-editing-voltage-offset-rx480-bios.html

wait, ok, that is offset.. then u have to adapt the method for LLC:
https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/ON Semiconductor PDFs/NCP81022.pdf


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

So I got this new MSI RX 580 Armor MK2 card in, and to me it looks like it just has the same PCB as the old RX 480 Gaming X cards and the other RX 580 Armor cards. But I modded the BIOS to 200W powerlimit and current limits and also added 75% adjustment range and yet it still throttles at 180W when using +100mv and 1500MHz on the core. What gives? All my other cards wouldn't throttle after adjusting the BIOS power limits, can anyone help? Thanks. Also no its not thermal throttling it was like low 60s on Firestrike.

Here's my original and modded BIOSes: https://mega.nz/#F!SIQXXQDS!rSHUkI4dco6i4ntYzkI1Og


----------



## MixedC

Awesomeguy10578 said:


> So I got this new MSI RX 580 Armor MK2 card in, and to me it looks like it just has the same PCB as the old RX 480 Gaming X cards and the other RX 580 Armor cards. But I modded the BIOS to 200W powerlimit and current limits and also added 75% adjustment range and yet it still throttles at 180W when using +100mv and 1500MHz on the core. What gives? All my other cards wouldn't throttle after adjusting the BIOS power limits, can anyone help? Thanks. Also no its not thermal throttling it was like low 60s on Firestrike.
> 
> Here's my original and modded BIOSes: https://mega.nz/#F!SIQXXQDS!rSHUkI4dco6i4ntYzkI1Og


apperantly matured polaris gpus now all able to hit 1500mhz.
anyway they are same as long as they come with IR controller. The Gaming X Plus has a different PCB.
so baically Armor 8G Armor 8G OC Gaming 8g and Gaming X 8G are all same 480/580 as far as they come with IR controller, apperantly there is a different kind (?).

I dont have answer for your other question about throttling at 180w with 200w limit. I changed mine from PBE to 230W as far as I remember but anyway the point is, it works I removed throttling.


----------



## hellm

There are 2 more Power Limits in the PowerTune table, but usually they are inactive, to be ignored.

typedef struct _PolarisPowerTuneTable
{
04 uint8_t RevId;
91 00 uint16_t TDP;
00 00 uint16_t ConfigurableTDP;
84 00 uint16_t TDC;
91 00 uint16_t BatteryPowerLimit;
91 00 uint16_t SmallPowerLimit;
00 00 uint16_t LowCACLeakage;
00 00 uint16_t HighCACLeakage;
00 00 uint16_t MaximumPowerDeliveryLimit;
91 00 uint16_t TjMax;
5A 00 uint16_t PowerTuneDataSetID;
....

BatteryPowerLimit and SmallPowerLimit.. but they should remain inactive i guess..

maybe a to high VRM Temperature? Is there anything different when you set the fan to maximum speed?


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

MixedC said:


> apperantly matured polaris gpus now all able to hit 1500mhz.
> anyway they are same as long as they come with IR controller. The Gaming X Plus has a different PCB.
> so baically Armor 8G Armor 8G OC Gaming 8g and Gaming X 8G are all same 480/580 as far as they come with IR controller, apperantly there is a different kind (?).
> 
> I dont have answer for your other question about throttling at 180w with 200w limit. I changed mine from PBE to 230W as far as I remember but anyway the point is, it works I removed throttling.


Yea this Armor seems to have the same PCB as the Gaming X 480 card. Haven't checked what Voltage Controller it has but should be standard IR3567B like most others. Although my sapphire card does have a NCP81022 which don't have temp monitoring at all.

What card do you have and what memory? If its a micron MSI card could you send the BIOS file to me? Curious if its a BIOS limit or what.



hellm said:


> There are 2 more Power Limits in the PowerTune table, but usually they are inactive, to be ignored.
> 
> typedef struct _PolarisPowerTuneTable
> {
> 04 uint8_t RevId;
> 91 00 uint16_t TDP;
> 00 00 uint16_t ConfigurableTDP;
> 84 00 uint16_t TDC;
> 91 00 uint16_t BatteryPowerLimit;
> 91 00 uint16_t SmallPowerLimit;
> 00 00 uint16_t LowCACLeakage;
> 00 00 uint16_t HighCACLeakage;
> 00 00 uint16_t MaximumPowerDeliveryLimit;
> 91 00 uint16_t TjMax;
> 5A 00 uint16_t PowerTuneDataSetID;
> ....
> 
> BatteryPowerLimit and SmallPowerLimit.. but they should remain inactive i guess..
> 
> maybe a to high VRM Temperature? Is there anything different when you set the fan to maximum speed?


So how do I get about changing that powerlimit? Is that in the VBIOS or registry? Didn't check VRM temps but I find it hard to believe its overheating when its literally seconds after starting a firestrike run and also fan was at max with the GPU still at low 60s.


----------



## hellm

No, having a look at the BIOS of the Armor version, it is not an IR controller, it is something different, should be the same as on the 580 Gaming X, some "u...", i don't know anymore..



Awesomeguy10578 said:


> So how do I get about changing that powerlimit? Is that in the VBIOS or registry? Didn't check VRM temps but I find it hard to believe its overheating when its literally seconds after starting a firestrike run and also fan was at max with the GPU still at low 60s.


The PowerTune table is part of the PowerPlay table, so you can mod it either way, BIOS or SoftPowerPlay. It is found right after the fan table.
In your original BIOS this is the PowerTune:
04 91 00 00 00 84 00 91 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 87 00 5A
0x91 = 145W for the other two limits, this is 580 default.
You can try and mod them too, again, i don't think this would cause any problems..

Polaris doesn't have a complex boost algorithm, power or temperature limits work as usual, everything should be at max unless you hit one of the limits. So, if the problem persists you should check if the controller has some limit programmed, and then you have to figure out how to change that and how to apply that information to the BIOS.
Or you try a Gaming X BIOS and check i2c dumps or something..


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

hellm said:


> No, having a look at the BIOS of the Armor version, it is not an IR controller, it is something different, should be the same as on the 580 Gaming X, some "u...", i don't know anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> The PowerTune table is part of the PowerPlay table, so you can mod it either way, BIOS or SoftPowerPlay. It is found right after the fan table.
> In your original BIOS this is the PowerTune:
> 04 91 00 00 00 84 00 91 00 91 00 00 00 00 00 87 00 5A
> 0x91 = 145W for the other two limits, this is 580 default.
> You can try and mod them too, again, i don't think this would cause any problems..
> 
> Polaris doesn't have a complex boost algorithm, power or temperature limits work as usual, everything should be at max unless you hit one of the limits. So, if the problem persists you should check if the controller has some limit programmed, and then you have to figure out how to change that and how to apply that information to the BIOS.
> Or you try a Gaming X BIOS and check i2c dumps or something..


Ah I see so I guess its not the same PCB as the 480 Gaming X. Its still got 6-phases though so should push a 580 just fine.

Dang so its probably not simple to solve eh? I set the power and current limits to 250 and 75% powetune limit yet it still persists. It throttles at 180W...***. My Sapphire RX 580 Nitro+ LE is modded to 200W and 50% powerlimit and it doesn't throttle at 1540MHz at 260W lol

So what if I just flash a RX 580 Gaming X BIOS into it? Would that work since its got the same voltage controller?


----------



## hellm

I am not sure, from the VOI table in the BIOS, could be the same controller..

should be the same pcb, i think the Armor has a smaller cooler and that is all. It is also the same PCB as the 480 Gaming, so MixedC is right, but the controller has changed. Maybe you should also look if they spared any phases, so this 180W Limit would be there to not blow up the VRM.

If that is all fine, i think it is pretty save to try a Gaming X BIOS, but i would recommend to also be prepared for the resurrection of your card before attempting to try.


----------



## Awesomeguy10578

hellm said:


> I am not sure, from the VOI table in the BIOS, could be the same controller..
> 
> should be the same pcb, i think the Armor has a smaller cooler and that is all. It is also the same PCB as the 480 Gaming, so MixedC is right, but the controller has changed. Maybe you should also look if they spared any phases, so this 180W Limit would be there to not blow up the VRM.
> 
> If that is all fine, i think it is pretty save to try a Gaming X BIOS, but i would recommend to also be prepared for the resurrection of your card before attempting to try.


Hmm at least it looks to me it still has all 6 chokes intact so all 6 power stages should be intact as well in theory. Besides I've pushed a Powercolor RX 480 Red Devil to the limit before at 1440MHz and that undoubtedly has the worse VRM for a Polaris card ever and it didn't blow up lol...

Now the problem is I can't find a Gaming X BIOS that has Micron memory...anyone care to share their BIOS if you have one? I can find the Asrock RX 580 BIOS that's Micron but the voltage controller is an IR3567B.


----------



## hellm

i changed the vram info table to micron, for both Gaming X and Gaming X+. Just if u want to also test the + version. i also added the magic UEFI already.
again, on your own risk. 

..and the upload fails.. will try it again later..
..this forum is getting really, really annoying.. no text editing tools, attachements where terrible before, now there not working at all..

well, we are still able to post some text..

https://www.file-upload.net/download-13170754/msi.580.micron.zip.html


----------



## MixedC

so we finally have someone with MSI and different controller that exists, AFAIK there are MSI 580s with IR controller.
also Flashing Gaming X+ to Armor card, make sure you can cool it, incoming 1500mhz , it really makes difference compared to 13xx mhz clocks.


----------



## kilogrm70

A new version of AMD/ATI ATIFlash was just released. This version (2.84) supports BIOS flashing for AMD cards under Windows 10 Build 1803. The link is below.

https://www.techpowerup.com/download/ati-atiflash/


----------



## daevy3k

Hello. I just got a new RX580 Nitro+, and it has a really strange behavior.

It looks like it ignores any kind of memory overclock via software : whether I use Sapphire Trixx, Wattman or Afterburner, I can set any clock I want but nothing changes.

For example i was able to set it to 2600mhz at first, and even 3200mhz after I unlocked the slider via bios mod, but the performance on OCL was always the same as stock frequency. 

Every monitoring software read the value correctly : 3200mhz.

Anyway, the story is different if I change the stock frequency via bios, but this makes it harder to make a real OC. 

What is wrong with my card? 


Also, I am not new to Polaris as I owned an RX480 an year ago, so I lost some updates of what's going on this thread and I forgot a lot of things. 

1-What process should I follow to find the best straps and overclock for my ram (is there any calculator or any software I can test it? 
2-Is there any way to set LLC on easily? I have a huge fluctuation on vcore under load. 
3-Any way to go above 1.25v? I can reach 1500mhz on the core stable at +50v offset, which should be 1.2v in theory. Also, I can't seem to go over 180W even if I increase voltage and power limit in bios, it just crashes at 1.520mhz. I thought I could reach something like 1600mhz at 300W, is it possible? 

Oh, and one last question. I remember that you didn't need to patch drivers with Rx5xx series. Has this changed? 


Any clarification would be appreciated


----------



## ku4eto

Lol. You obviously cant just slap it to OVER 9000!!!11!1 and expect it to work. The software ignores it for a reason. There is a soft baked BIOS limit at 2275 on some cards.


----------



## daevy3k

ku4eto said:


> Lol. You obviously cant just slap it to OVER 9000!!!11!1 and expect it to work. The software ignores it for a reason. There is a soft baked BIOS limit at 2275 on some cards.


Yep, but it is ignoring the OC even whitin the range you mentioned. Unless I directly change frequency via bios.

I was curious if it's just me or this happened to anybody else, do I have a buggy gpu?

I already wiped drivers but nothing changed. I'll try formatting windows


----------



## ku4eto

No, its just the BIOS limitting the speeds. Not a driver issue. If you are running full stock BIOS, and its a 7Gbps memory, maybe the memory limit is 2100Mhz then.


----------



## diggiddi

hellm said:


> i changed the vram info table to micron, for both Gaming X and Gaming X+. Just if u want to also test the + version. i also added the magic UEFI already.
> again, on your own risk.
> 
> ..and the upload fails.. will try it again later..
> ..this forum is getting really, really annoying.. no text editing tools, attachements where terrible before, now there not working at all..
> 
> well, we are still able to post some text..
> 
> https://www.file-upload.net/download-13170754/msi.580.micron.zip.html


Thanx for file but my AV is not allowing me to open


----------



## Ph42oN

daevy3k said:


> Yep, but it is ignoring the OC even whitin the range you mentioned. Unless I directly change frequency via bios.
> 
> I was curious if it's just me or this happened to anybody else, do I have a buggy gpu?
> 
> I already wiped drivers but nothing changed. I'll try formatting windows


I have same problem, i can set memory clock from stock 1750mhz(4gb model) to 2000mhz and i get no performance increase or crashes on my rx 480. I haven't tested changing clockspeed on bios, but changing timing straps on bios worked, and i use 1500mhz timings at 1750. I haven't really tried much to get it working, because i usually drop some graphic settings anyways, even at stock it performs good enough for me.


----------



## hellm

diggiddi said:


> Thanx for file but my AV is not allowing me to open


really don't know why. this is what i get from online virus scan:
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...cf2558371769ab3f1d0cfa81/analysis/1529848874/
and for the unzipped rom files:
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...a49f78da9a94be61efaa05fa/analysis/1529849052/
https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...4ba4cbc1ffba80bf7155608e/analysis/1529849090/


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Thanx for file but my AV is not allowing me to open


Well, disable the AV, or find another one.


----------



## kopteri

I bought laptop that has RX 550 (Thinkpad E480). I didn't have any super high expectations regarding the performance, but still I was a bit surprised that it has core speed locked as low as 902MHz. Has anybody tried to modify laptop RX 550 bios?

I know that getting more speed means more temperature and it might also put my laptop cooling under pressure, but still I would like to see if I could get a bit more out of this laptop..


----------



## ku4eto

You will need to see how much power can be physically supplied to the laptop and the GPU.

Also, you can try to unlock the locked CUs, and turn it into a RX560.

Unless you are ready to open the laptop, and possibly lose its warranty, i would suggest you, to not touch it, since if you brick the GPU, you will need to open it and do the 1-8 method.


----------



## kopteri

ku4eto said:


> You will need to see how much power can be physically supplied to the laptop and the GPU.
> 
> Also, you can try to unlock the locked CUs, and turn it into a RX560.
> 
> Unless you are ready to open the laptop, and possibly lose its warranty, i would suggest you, to not touch it, since if you brick the GPU, you will need to open it and do the 1-8 method.


I already did open the laptop and changed stock thermal paste to Liquid Pro for CPU and GPU to help with the temperatures and fan noise. So not really worried about that. Seems that laptop GPU driver is somehow different as WattMan is disabled / missing completely and AB or OverdriveNTool cannot be used either. Seems like need to do a bit more research on the matter.


----------



## diggiddi

hellm said:


> really don't know why. this is what i get from online virus scan:
> https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...cf2558371769ab3f1d0cfa81/analysis/1529848874/
> and for the unzipped rom files:
> https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...a49f78da9a94be61efaa05fa/analysis/1529849052/
> https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/...4ba4cbc1ffba80bf7155608e/analysis/1529849090/


Chrome and edge browser are blocking it from downloading


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Chrome and edge browser are blocking it from downloading


Well, DUH, they are probably blocking the website. Just use Firefox, not those excuses for browsers.


----------



## diggiddi

ku4eto said:


> Well, DUH, they are probably blocking the website. Just use Firefox, not those excuses for browsers.


Seriously dude, blocking the website ??? SMH


----------



## ku4eto

diggiddi said:


> Seriously dude, blocking the website ??? SMH


... Dude, no one else has issue with that download, its from your TV (or the behind-keyboard device).


----------



## hellm

Yes, i can't do anything about that. Still can't upload it (or anyting else..) to this thread or my own.

The online virus check, which makes use of a lot of known search engines and many more, has reported no threat.

If you want to make sure, then download it to some other secure environment, check it multiple times with virus scanners and only export the rom files. If the rom file is affected you should notice that, they have an exact length.


----------



## daevy3k

Could anybody give me advice on how to test memory stability?

I was using 1625mhz timings on 2200mhz ram and everything seemed to work perfectly.

I played Fortnite, Far Cry 5, For Honor, Doom, and other games at 1440p with unlocked fps, so gpu use was always at 100%.

Performance was really improved over stock settings with the same frequency on the core.

For example I get 77fps on Far Cry 5 at stock against 82fps with modded timings and ram OC.

Everything seemed fine but...now I'm playing Crash Bandicoot which is locked at 60fps and it's nowhere near heavy on the gpu but the thing is that after some minutes playing I can clearly see visual artefacts.

And I get zero errors in HWMonitor.

So, how do I test ram stability?


----------



## hellm

That are errors which cannot be fixed, and they don't get logged. There is a much complicated explanation, but i forgot all the details. 

If the GPU is is not at full load, there is less work for the cooling and that also leads to less airflow for other components. This is only an assumption, but it sounds plausible.


----------



## daevy3k

Does anyone have any info on the clock stretch and if it is useful?

I can see I can modify the value in PBE, but I have no idea what it is. 

Can it help improve performance?


----------



## diggiddi

daevy3k said:


> Could anybody give me advice on how to test memory stability?
> 
> I was using 1625mhz timings on 2200mhz ram and everything seemed to work perfectly.
> 
> I played Fortnite, Far Cry 5, For Honor, Doom, and other games at 1440p with unlocked fps, so gpu use was always at 100%.
> 
> Performance was really improved over stock settings with the same frequency on the core.
> 
> For example I get 77fps on Far Cry 5 at stock against 82fps with modded timings and ram OC.
> 
> Everything seemed fine but...now I'm playing Crash Bandicoot which is locked at 60fps and it's nowhere near heavy on the gpu but the thing is that after some minutes playing I can clearly see visual artefacts.
> 
> And I get zero errors in HWMonitor.
> 
> So, how do I test ram stability?


Memcl might help


----------



## zednemtor

hi dude, my enlish is not very good, so sorry for that haha. i have a question, im needing do overclock to my rx 570 cards but to the fans, because i need to put the fans at 90 or 100 percent everytime but setting the bios. so, i need what him speed be always 90/100 without msiafterburner and i need to know if that is possible and if you know how to do that. thanks dude.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,anyone have test to add extra memory state?I want add 4 VDDCI memory state to my Sapphire rx580 nitro+ if is possible,someone have a guide or can mod my bios for me?Vento041 in his rx480 better custom bios have add 3 state to rx480,can i do the same thing for obtain 4 state on my 580?


----------



## doodlee

*disable video ports on Sapphire Nitro + possible?*

Hello to all!
Newb q : is it possible to disable video ports on Sapphire Nitro + RX580 ? I can modify the bios with various hex editors, but I cannot pinpoint the bits that I should modify!
Thank you in advance !


----------



## hellm

EMYHC said:


> Hi guys,anyone have test to add extra memory state?I want add 4 VDDCI memory state to my Sapphire rx580 nitro+ if is possible,someone have a guide or can mod my bios for me?Vento041 in his rx480 better custom bios have add 3 state to rx480,can i do the same thing for obtain 4 state on my 580?


Go to my thread (sig) and download one of the BIOS files you find in post#2 (not the 570 files..). Compare it to an unmodded file from the exact same card, and only compare the Power Play table.
There are a few subtables in the PowerPlay to edit, the table length and image length of the BIOS; pointer for the beginning of the following subtables (header); at last the MemClkDepRecord entry for the additional mem state.

To be honest, i don't think you will gain anything. Memclock going down is also a driver thing, and don't expect the actual GDDR to be volted any lower or something. You barely see the 1000MHz State now, and if the driver doesn't know what to do with the many-states you want to add..

Still worth a try, though :thumb:


----------



## Yanun

Anyone has modified bios for Msi Rx 580 Gaming X+ with samsung memories on board?


----------



## anonymousse37

Is this normal that nothing happens when i click on source to DL PBE ?


----------



## ku4eto

anonymousse37 said:


> Is this normal that nothing happens when i click on source to DL PBE ?


Unfortunately, the Polaris Bios Editor 1.6 by jaschaknack was taken down by him. He closed his own GitHub account, a bit after Microsoft declared, it will be acquiring GitHub.


----------



## kilogrm70

ku4eto said:


> Unfortunately, the Polaris Bios Editor 1.6 by jaschaknack was taken down by him. He closed his own GitHub account, a bit after Microsoft declared, it will be acquiring GitHub.


It looks like he uploaded it to a different location. The latest version of Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.7 by jaschaknack can be found at the link below.

https://github.com/vanities/PolarisBiosEditor-1.6.7


----------



## ku4eto

Heya guys. Does any one know, what VRMs are used by the Radeon Pro Duo? The Master BIOS has similar VoltageObjectInfo table like the IR35XXX ones, but instead of 8D, the bits are 95 00 20 00 FF , with 20 being already some sort of a offset probably.

58 00 03 01 01 03 1E 00 08 96 20 00 00 00 00 00 30 00 F0 00 31 00 F0 00 93 00 A2 00 95 00 20 00 FF


Any ideas if this will work, or it will brick it?


----------



## Klamatiel

Dude, there's a topic for Fiji, this is Polaris

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo.html


----------



## ku4eto

Klamatiel said:


> Dude, there's a topic for Fiji, this is Polaris
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo.html


Dude, the Radeon Pro Duo is Polaris one.

EDIT: changing the bytes did not brick the card, but not sure if it had any effect.


----------



## hellm

If that controller is from IR, there is a good chance register 0x8D is still offset.
Changing register 0x95 form 0x20 to anything doesn't help. You don't know what it does, so i highly recommend to leave it at stock.

You can also try to set the 8D register with vrmtool or even afterburner, before you add them to the BIOS. Or just check asic_profiling table, if you want more Vcore. To add bytes and change table length, read how in the Hawaii BIOS thread.


----------



## ku4eto

hellm said:


> If that controller is from IR, there is a good chance register 0x8D is still offset.
> Changing register 0x95 form 0x20 to anything doesn't help. You don't know what it does, so i highly recommend to leave it at stock.
> 
> You can also try to set the 8D register with vrmtool or even afterburner, before you add them to the BIOS. Or just check asic_profiling table, if you want more Vcore. To add bytes and change table length, read how in the Hawaii BIOS thread.


The issue is, i do not have any way of telling if its an IR or NCP one. And i dont have the card physically with me, so i cant take it apart.


----------



## MixedC

edit:
Neverming, I just read the full conversation and I think this post was irrelevant.


----------



## p4n0rz

Does anyone know about a way to BIOS limit PCIe power draw in Polaris cards?

I have some unstability with a motherboard and I begin to wonder if this might be the issue, so I would want to limit PCIe power draw to under 50w or something like that. Is that even possible with a BIOS mod?


----------



## rootmoto

@p4n0rz It is possible by editing the voltage object table by using a hex editor. Read @hellm 's thread to get more info: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-conversions-how-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580.html


----------



## hellm

On Polaris, like every other radeon so far, there is no specific circuit to meassure the power draw like on nvidia cards. They extrapolate this from data meassured from the coils of the GPU VRM, and that is then the only thing which can be tweaked, i mean the power limit.

So, there is only the physical way to manage power draws across PCIe port and 6/8 pin.

On the refererence RX480 though, there are zero ohm resistors to bridge the current in the right direction, and you can change that. You can totally cut all power from the PCIe, and even 300W over the 6pin wouldn't be a technical problem, only with specs. 
If you don't have a ref card, you have to check if there is something similar found on the pcb.


----------



## Nighthog

I've done a little bios tweak to my XFX RX480 RS 4Gb card to unlock my power limit from 20% up to 50%. It helped with some throttling issues I had when OC:ing but I now have noticed no OC tool seems to manage to change my cards voltage. 
Afterburner has it's offset mode, software and reporting stuff show the increased voltage but I gain 0% benefit from what I can tell. It just makes stuff harder as cards thinks it's pulling more wattage and throttles more easily.
But I gain ZERO benefit in better clocks or stability when using it. 
I can set 1175mw in Radeon Wattman and that's it. The offset doesn't help any in gaining stability or better performance. I can have 1175mw +0 or +100mw and try clocks like 1450Mhz but no help in making it stable.
Max clocks seems to be 1435Mhz with the 1175mw I can use. 1450 glitches and 1440 at times but 90% working, the offset does nothing for stability from what I can tell.

Wattool, vrmtool etc all don't work, can't read my cards VRM. I'm thinking this card has a different controller no software seems to support but Wattman but it's locked to 1175mw max sadly.

Can I do bios increases or unlock voltage in Wattman?

Fire Strike netted me 13334 score with 1440/2000 clocks (G:15702 P:20317 C:5039) at the moment. (https://www.3dmark.com/3dm/27784454)


----------



## EMYHC

Hi good guys,today i try to open my rx 580 bios with jYabe reader of Vento041;anyone can explain me the function of vddgfx voltage dpm?i can see the dpm 0 that is set to 900mv,the others is in EVV codes,can i undervolt this or set fixed values instead EVV?


----------



## Klamatiel

ku4eto said:


> Dude, the Radeon Pro Duo is Polaris one.


Didn't know they did a Polaris one.


----------



## ku4eto

Okay... I have tried using the Lard Table Calculator, which is available in the Hawaii Bios Editing thread. Doesn't seem to work properly for Polaris. Also, the beginning of the Polaris .ROM, doesn't seem to contain the expected format for the tables. Even if i bit shift them once or twice, they are still not OK.

I would need a way, to add somehow 4 bytes into the VOI table, so i can get the NCP VRM voltage offset control working. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Vento041

ku4eto said:


> Okay... I have tried using the Lard Table Calculator, which is available in the Hawaii Bios Editing thread. Doesn't seem to work properly for Polaris. Also, the beginning of the Polaris .ROM, doesn't seem to contain the expected format for the tables. Even if i bit shift them once or twice, they are still not OK.
> 
> I would need a way, to add somehow 4 bytes into the VOI table, so i can get the NCP VRM voltage offset control working. Any help is appreciated.



Vento041 to the rescue! u.u 

https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd-ati/1686521-gui-tool-atomtableresize.html


Write there if you need specific help


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> Vento041 to the rescue! u.u
> 
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd-ati/1686521-gui-tool-atomtableresize.html
> 
> 
> Write there if you need specific help


Oh boy, you are really good at this! Really good tool for automatic table shift calculation. The RX470 that i am working on, has 5 tables after the VOI. 

Now, off to find how exactly to get the RX470 recognize the newly added bytes for the NCP voltage offset control...

*** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open vbios version info file. (@amd_gpu.c:1077)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core dpm info file. (@amd_gpu.c:480)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core dpm info file. (@amd_gpu.c:515)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read temperature: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:924)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read fan information: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:839)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open power usage info file. (@amd_gpu.c:965)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read power limit: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:972)
*** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core voltage info file. (@amd_gpu.c:662)

After adding E6 00 XX 00, regardless if its in the end of the VOI table or before 00 FF, both tested with 96 20 and 96 40.

EDIT: There seems to be some sort of limit for your tool - it doesn't allow to reduce the size of the VOI table below the default one (66).


----------



## Vento041

ku4eto said:


> Oh boy, you are really good at this! Really good tool for automatic table shift calculation. The RX470 that i am working on, has 5 tables after the VOI.
> 
> Now, off to find how exactly to get the RX470 recognize the newly added bytes for the NCP voltage offset control...
> 
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open vbios version info file. (@amd_gpu.c:1077)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core dpm info file. (@amd_gpu.c:480)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core dpm info file. (@amd_gpu.c:515)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read temperature: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:924)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read fan information: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:839)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open power usage info file. (@amd_gpu.c:965)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: unable to read power limit: hwmon not found. (@amd_gpu.c:972)
> *** ERROR: GPU#5: failed to open core voltage info file. (@amd_gpu.c:662)
> 
> After adding E6 00 XX 00, regardless if its in the end of the VOI table or before 00 FF, both tested with 96 20 and 96 40.
> 
> EDIT: There seems to be some sort of limit for your tool - it doesn't allow to reduce the size of the VOI table below the default one (66).



Yes it has a "safe" feature. post you bios here


What mod are you tring to do? because table shrinking is always a bit "strange". You could:


Apply your mod (I do not know what you are tring to do)
Shrink the table size declared on the table header
Replace the now unused bytes between the shrinked table with "00" bytes
Optional: Open the bios with ATOMTableResize and check for misalignment and/or broken size


----------



## HyperZ

Hi guys, new powercolor red dragon rx580 4G owner. Having some issues with uefi after modding my memory timings. I dont get a post screen and its just a black screen till windows starts, then all is fine. Except that i can no longer change voltages in msi afterburner. its greyed out. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## ku4eto

Vento041 said:


> Yes it has a "safe" feature. post you bios here
> 
> 
> What mod are you tring to do? because table shrinking is always a bit "strange". You could:
> 
> 
> Apply your mod (I do not know what you are tring to do)
> Shrink the table size declared on the table header
> Replace the now unused bytes between the shrinked table with "00" bytes
> Optional: Open the bios with ATOMTableResize and check for misalignment and/or broken size


Well, i got it figured out.

The I2C address for the NCP81022 on the Sapphire card is 4A (10 96 4A compared to 10 96 20 stock). Adding the E6 00 XX 00 isl a must. The VoltajeObject size also needs to be adjusted, which is 0E stock and 12 after table increase (increased by 4, since 4 bytes were added), along with increasing the entire VOI table size by +4 as well.


----------



## cdoublejj

*test*

test


----------



## chris89

I can help someone mod their RX550-580 voltage if you want help?


----------



## Merutsu

chris89 said:


> I can help someone mod their RX550-580 voltage if you want help?


Hi =)
Do you just change voltage values in PBE or you know another way? Modifying voltage for DPM states in PBE doesn't work for me, the driver ignores these values and keep using ~1.15v for DPM7, so i'm looking for a solution.


----------



## chris89

Merutsu said:


> Hi =)
> Do you just change voltage values in PBE or you know another way? Modifying voltage for DPM states in PBE doesn't work for me, the driver ignores these values and keep using ~1.15v for DPM7, so i'm looking for a solution.


Here I left a guide until you attach your bios.. its pretty easy Search find in Hex 0C 01 03 06 in hex to find the offset & edit away it's easy then open & resave in PBE


----------



## Merutsu

chris89 said:


> Here I left a guide until you attach your bios.. its pretty easy Search find in Hex 0C 01 03 06 in hex to find the offset & edit away it's easy then open & resave in PBE


Thanks. Now i think i understand how it works. ^__^

1. screenshots show max 1200mV("C0 D4 01" and "C0 12") and min 750mV ("F8 24 01") for EVV. Right? And if i want 1075mV max vcore i must replace values with "EC A3 01" and "CC 10" (for RX580)?

2. But actually it's not a vcore, it's a max allowed voltage for EVV and after this mod voltage that determined by EVV will be different from stock and not higher than 1075mv for any DPM state?


upd: have flashed the modded bios with 1.1v limit, now it works as i wanted, voltage doesn't go above 1.1v. Finally, no need to use any software every time after the driver installation.


----------



## chris89

Merutsu said:


> Thanks. Now i think i understand how it works. ^__^
> 
> 1. screenshots show max 1200mV("C0 D4 01" and "C0 12") and min 750mV ("F8 24 01") for EVV. Right? And if i want 1075mV max vcore i must replace values with "EC A3 01" and "CC 10" (for RX580)?
> 
> 2. But actually it's not a vcore, it's a max allowed voltage for EVV and after this mod voltage that determined by EVV will be different from stock and not higher than 1075mv for any DPM state?
> 
> 
> upd: have flashed the modded bios with 1.1v limit, now it works as i wanted, voltage doesn't go above 1.1v. Finally, no need to use any software every time after the driver installation.


Nice buddy great job yeah you understand it perfectly


----------



## Steesn

Hey Guys probybly someone of u can Help my with a Problem of my 2 Rx480 and 2 Rx580. I got them like 2 weeks ago and started modding the Bios on them but no matter what settings i change in polaris bios editor it dosent change anything for the card... like fan speeds set up too 100% and they still stay at 800 same with overclocking i put up clockspeed and evrything no reaction from the card with performance or anything... Anyone can help probably?


----------



## ziddey

I dropped mem from 2000 to 1750 and undervolted to the 65286 setting. However, it still runs at normal full voltage by default. If I enable manual voltage, it does indeed show the lower voltage. However, it doesn't take effect unless I change it to something else and back. Also, if I go for manual settings, the mem frequency is set to 1250 by default, even though there's no such setting in the vbios.

What is happening here?


----------



## Daniel PedroZa

I have powercolor red devil 4GB
how do I adjust the slow fan 700rpm
Where do you find the hex code?


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

Hi guys, long time away, is it possible to mod the bios without the atimdag nowadays?


----------



## ku4eto

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> Hi guys, long time away, is it possible to mod the bios without the atimdag nowadays?


If the drivers are supporting non-signed BIOSes, yes, but those drivers are like 5 in 50 versions. So its still best to use the atikmdag patcher.


----------



## hellm

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> Hi guys, long time away, is it possible to mod the bios without the atimdag nowadays?


ku4eto is right, but there is another way.
The only Polaris card that isn't checked for signed BIOS by the the driver is the RX 580. So, if you have a 470, 480 or 570 you can mod the BIOS to be recognized as a 580. Works fine, no downsides, see my thread (sig) post#3 for more.


----------



## B4rr3L Rid3R

hellm said:


> ku4eto is right, but there is another way.
> The only Polaris card that isn't checked for signed BIOS by the the driver is the RX 580. So, if you have a 470, 480 or 570 you can mod the BIOS to be recognized as a 580. Works fine, no downsides, see my thread (sig) post#3 for more.


Wow I have a 580 already that is great to know, so I can change voltage, tdp e temperatures without patching everytime? that is awesome.


----------



## hellm

B4rr3L Rid3R said:


> ^^


For UEFI Boot (without CSM) you will also need the magic UEFI, also found in my thread, post#3.


----------



## Yanun

Hello,I own Msi RX 580 Gaming X+ 8GB with samsung memory on board.I need help with modding bios.I know that I should apply 1500 memory thing for 1500+ and undervolt card.What else should I change?
Link to bios:https://drive.google.com/open?id=1IaTse4hyqqYBpwv7HPJ7nij-dQ-q3iny


----------



## PhukngHardToReg

chris89 said:


> Sorry guy's I was stable yesterday, and now today it's kind of not wanting to spool up the fan in time for stability. It keeps crashing.
> 
> Working on a solution hahaha I'll find out what's going on. It's this Polaris fan controller which is a pain. If only AMD uses the 390X fan controller on the next cards. That would work way better.
> 
> Fan type '0' and max temp 84C, Min 32C, Medium 67C, High 84C. Fan min 20%, Fan max 67%.
> 
> As far as the true characteristics of "Fan Sensitivity" goes it's unique. At value 0, it rises slower as if the value were say 65000. No real noticeable difference between these values. Above 65333, the fan rises slowly yet once the core hits 75C. The fan begins to spin back down while Core rises in temperature, not ideal.
> 
> So there is a correlation between Fan "Max RPM" & Sensitivity. It's not certain what this value means in particular.
> 
> The best way to bring stability is to lower the "Max & Hot Spot" to say 78C. So once the fan sensitivity value call it 65200, will rise to level out the core at 75C minimizing throttling conditions.
> 
> With 1433Mhz, it was unstable even at 1233Mhz with Max Temp 84C, Shutdown 88C, Hot Spot 84C. So I think the best way is to lower Max Temp & Hot Spot to 78C. So it can deal with the slow spin up of the turbo fan. So once it does spin up it will perform more stable.


It seems that zero fan mode is unavailable in fan mode 0?

And how do you limit the max RPM in fan mode 0? I changed both max RPM(and target RPM to 3200 RPM via HEX editing, but it spun up to 4000 RPM.

And, what low hotspot temp for? I tried 80c and it throttled even worse.


----------



## datspike

Wonder why I need to restart the driver with CRU/reboot the PC for memory clocks to apply and actually do something rather than show a fancy number (but perform worse) after a change in wattmal/overdriventool
Any thoughts?
RX 580 Nitro with Hynix and latest drivers.

Upd. On the 18.5.3 driver [email protected] is missing now from available resolutions but applying memory clock seems normal.

Cause of this is the 144hz panel at [email protected] mode. Something breaks the memory clock and it reports as 2160 for example, but in reality it performs as 2000Mhz. 
Also the clock is stuck at whatever maximum I've set.
Good thing if I dont touch the clock and reboot the PC everything is fine (except for memory clock maxed all the time) and memory behaves like it should


----------



## beret21

I recently bought Strix RX 480 OC and then BIOS flashed to Strix RX 580 OC

I dont overheat the card. sharp fan curve dont even touch 70c under any scenario.

I have 2 issues. First being that my state 6 has 1193 mV while 7 has 1150mV. (Although i did the original RX 580 OC bios straight from ASUS) Even when i had original bios my state 6 was higher.
Second is not an issue is more like a question. I want to use static voltages in PBE for states. I have hardly came across such people who did that instead i found 2-3 posts where they said it will brick the card if the GPU freezes or power goes out.
If anyone can help me understand as why is it dangerous.

Again cooling is not an issue for me as i ramp up the fan to 60-70% under max load and they stay below 68c no matter what.

Why i want static voltages ? I can use wattman or wattool or overdriventool to do that. But hibernation/sleep and restarts mostly dont like overclocked settings. The settings are a 100% stable under 3Dmark, games, unigine etc ...


----------



## ku4eto

beret21 said:


> I recently bought Strix RX 480 OC and then BIOS flashed to Strix RX 580 OC
> 
> I dont overheat the card. sharp fan curve dont even touch 70c under any scenario.
> 
> I have 2 issues. First being that my state 6 has 1193 mV while 7 has 1150mV. (Although i did the original RX 580 OC bios straight from ASUS) Even when i had original bios my state 6 was higher.
> Second is not an issue is more like a question. I want to use static voltages in PBE for states. I have hardly came across such people who did that instead i found 2-3 posts where they said it will brick the card if the GPU freezes or power goes out.
> If anyone can help me understand as why is it dangerous.
> 
> Again cooling is not an issue for me as i ramp up the fan to 60-70% under max load and they stay below 68c no matter what.
> 
> Why i want static voltages ? I can use wattman or wattool or overdriventool to do that. But hibernation/sleep and restarts mostly dont like overclocked settings. The settings are a 100% stable under 3Dmark, games, unigine etc ...


You can't use directly static voltages. In fact, there are voltage offsets for the core, which cannot be edited directly with PBE. You need to find the Voltage Object Info and look at what VRM you have. Then, there is the chance, that the provided voltage MAY NOT be sufficient during certain workloads. This will either crash the GPU or power throttle it.


Short answer is, do not bother, it will not be worth it.

If you want to have lower P6 voltage, just edit the used Offset for the P6 with PBE.


----------



## beret21

ku4eto said:


> You can't use directly static voltages. In fact, there are voltage offsets for the core, which cannot be edited directly with PBE. You need to find the Voltage Object Info and look at what VRM you have. Then, there is the chance, that the provided voltage MAY NOT be sufficient during certain workloads. This will either crash the GPU or power throttle it.
> 
> 
> Short answer is, do not bother, it will not be worth it.
> 
> If you want to have lower P6 voltage, just edit the used Offset for the P6 with PBE.



The BIOS shows that the offset is ok. I mean its in sequence and matches with what original card and other people have. Its just that it shows higher and is set higher on auto. ( The problem of non static voltage, maybe because my ASIC is around 72% thats why )

One last thing. Do u know any way i can use overdriventool with hibernations/sleep.
Wattman resets the settings after hibernation/sleep
overdriventool give me a BSOD after hibernation/sleep if i dont manually reset the settings before hibernation/sleep

As said before the clocks are stable but with hibernation/sleep nothing is working good for me and thats annoying alot.


----------



## ku4eto

beret21 said:


> The BIOS shows that the offset is ok. I mean its in sequence and matches with what original card and other people have. Its just that it shows higher and is set higher on auto. ( The problem of non static voltage, maybe because my ASIC is around 72% thats why )
> 
> One last thing. Do u know any way i can use overdriventool with hibernations/sleep.
> Wattman resets the settings after hibernation/sleep
> overdriventool give me a BSOD after hibernation/sleep if i dont manually reset the settings before hibernation/sleep
> 
> As said before the clocks are stable but with hibernation/sleep nothing is working good for me and thats annoying alot.


I understand what you mean, for some reason the AIB maker, decided to have the BIOS P6 voltage to be higher than the P7. Dont know why. Maybe to avoid intsability when power states switching occurs. 

The voltage for core is always controlled by offest. You can try lowering it to the one from P5. Although, this may bork things up as well.

Also, i do not see the reason, to have the GPU overclock active 100% of the time. You can use the Wattman to do it with profiles, per applications. You launch it - OC is applied. Multiple do not stack if there are conflicting zones.

Also, Hibernation and Sleep ALWAYS cause issues when OC, be it CPU or GPU one. Thats why there are Power Saving features.


----------



## beret21

OK thanks buddy


----------



## korakios

Some questions :
- Where is the download link of the editor ? I looked at first post, couldn't find it . If there is already a link ,I apologize and look better.
- Is there any info of the voltage offset ? I experience an issue and wonder if offset helps : 
When the card is cool I can undervolt more ,but when it reaches ~70C it crashes . I had to use 950mV to stabilize (can go lot lower when the card is <60C)
- I searched the web and can't find any info about uvd, vce 
Can I monitor the frequencies with a utility ? Is there any?
Can I tweak them (voltage/frequency) and gain any hardware encode (mostly,not decode) performance boost?
Edit: Mostly I want to lower the voltage of UVD , VCE... The stock bios uses >1volt and maybe I could lower it to the same I used for 3D (950mV)

Thank you very much


----------



## ku4eto

korakios said:


> Some questions :
> - Where is the download link of the editor ? I looked at first post, couldn't find it . If there is already a link ,I apologize and look better.
> - Is there any info of the voltage offset ? I experience an issue and wonder if offset helps :
> When the card is cool I can undervolt more ,but when it reaches ~70C it crashes . I had to use 950mV to stabilize (can go lot lower when the card is <60C)
> - I searched the web and can't find any info about uvd, vce
> Can I monitor the frequencies with a utility ? Is there any?
> Can I tweak them (voltage/frequency) and gain any hardware encode (mostly,not decode) performance boost?
> Edit: Mostly I want to lower the voltage of UVD , VCE... The stock bios uses >1volt and maybe I could lower it to the same I used for 3D (950mV)
> 
> Thank you very much


The original PBE Repository was closed by the owner.

Use this:
https://github.com/IndeedMiners/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## mynm

korakios said:


> Some questions :
> - Where is the download link of the editor ? I looked at first post, couldn't find it . If there is already a link ,I apologize and look better.
> - Is there any info of the voltage offset ? I experience an issue and wonder if offset helps :
> When the card is cool I can undervolt more ,but when it reaches ~70C it crashes . I had to use 950mV to stabilize (can go lot lower when the card is <60C)
> - I searched the web and can't find any info about uvd, vce
> Can I monitor the frequencies with a utility ? Is there any?
> Can I tweak them (voltage/frequency) and gain any hardware encode (mostly,not decode) performance boost?
> Edit: Mostly I want to lower the voltage of UVD , VCE... The stock bios uses >1volt and maybe I could lower it to the same I used for 3D (950mV)
> 
> Thank you very much


Hi, there are some values related to UVD D-clock, UVD V-clock and VCE clocks and voltages. As far as I know nobody have tested to change them. So if you want we could figure out how to change them if you attach your bios to see the values. Do you have a dual bios swith?, if not maybe is not a good idea to test this. But maybe somebody here with a dual bios gpu could help.

How do you have undervolted your gpu?. So when you are using UVD or VCE clocks you see 1v and with 3d 950v?. Maybe is better to use a voltage offset with afterburer or other software, maybe using it you will see the same 950mv voltage.


----------



## Merutsu

korakios said:


> Some questions :
> - Is there any info of the voltage offset ?


it's better to set up a proper voltage for each DPM state and change EVV limit in bios. No need to use offset.



korakios said:


> - I searched the web and can’t find any info about uvd, vce
> Edit: Mostly I want to lower the voltage of UVD , VCE... The stock bios uses >1volt and maybe I could lower it to the same I used for 3D (950mV)


I found 3 voltage tables in bios:
1. one of them contains EVV values and can be edited in PBE.
2. another already has a static voltages where max. voltage is 1150mV. I know that reducing this voltage reduces the spikes high when watching youtube/twitch 1080p60. So i think there is no UVD voltage table, but some values are used from this table. Also some values from this table are used as IMC Voltage DPM1 and DPM2 (marked purple on screenshot, but for your card they may be different, depends on pointers below).
3. and third table has EVV values and DPM0 voltage 900mV (have no idea when this one is used).

Have changed all of them for my nitro rx580, everything works fine.
Here is screenshot of my modded bios:
https://imgur.com/mdXzNcx


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> it's better to set up a proper voltage for each DPM state and change EVV limit in bios. No need to use offset.
> 
> I found 3 voltage tables in bios:
> 1. one of them contains EVV values and can be edited in PBE.
> 2. another already has a static voltages where max. voltage is 1150mV. I know that reducing this voltage reduces the spikes high when watching youtube/twitch 1080p60. So i think there is no UVD voltage table, but some values are used from this table. Also some values from this table are used as IMC Voltage DPM1 and DPM2 (marked purple on screenshot, but for your card they may be different, depends on pointers below).
> 3. and third table has EVV values and DPM0 voltage 900mV (have no idea when this one is used).
> 
> Have changed all of them for my nitro rx580, everything works fine.
> Here is screenshot of my modded bios:
> https://imgur.com/mdXzNcx


Your image values are pointers to voltages for the vddc floor for per memory dpm.

There are other pointer into MM dependency table that are also pointing to the vddc table. You can see them in the attached image, they are the light blue highlighted values ones into the purple highlighted MM dependency table.

The image is how I think are the voltages working in the powerplay, was posted around a year ago.

You can see with Vento041's BIOS Editor: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...t-another-bios-editor-still-not-finished.html the names for the values into MM dependency table.

*Edited:* Merutsu, I have added a second inmage of your table with the pointers and the pointed voltages at the vddc table, as you can see you are right about that some voltages of the vddc table are used for UVD an VCE clocks, but I dont see a 1.150 voltage, the highest one is 1.100v.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> *Edited:* Merutsu, I have added a second inmage of your table with the pointers and the pointed voltages at the vddc table, as you can see you are right about that some voltages of the vddc table are used for UVD an VCE clocks, but I dont see a 1.150 voltage, the highest one is 1.100v.


Thanks =)
It's because I've changed almost all values in these tables. I am using this modded bios with my nitro rx580. By default there was max 1150mv (7E 04) in the 2nd table and I got random voltage spikes up to 1150mv during video playback on twitch 1080p60 with HW acceleration enabled. Now it's 1100mv and I think I can lower it to 1000mv, but haven't tested yet.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> Thanks =)
> It's because I've changed almost all values in these tables. I am using this modded bios with my nitro rx580. By default there was max 1150mv (7E 04) in the 2nd table and I got random voltage spikes up to 1150mv during video playback on twitch 1080p60 with HW acceleration enabled. Now it's 1100mv and I think I can lower it to 1000mv, but haven't tested yet.


Ok so it seems that these voltages into VDDC voltage table are used for UVD D-clock, UVD V-clock, VCE clocks, etc, and for per dpm memory vddc voltage floor. So maybe you could help korakios better than me because I don't have a polaris gpu to test. 

There are also other voltage offsets for vddgfx voltages into MM dependency table, but I don't know for what are the vddgfx voltages used or if they are used, so I think is better to not to change the vddgfx voltages table or the MM dependency table offsets.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> There are also other voltage offsets for vddgfx voltages into MM dependency table, but I don't know for what are the vddgfx voltages used or if they are used, so I think is better to not to change the vddgfx voltages table or the MM dependency table offsets.


I don't see any offsets for VDDGFX (not sure if this table is used at all). I see pointers (inside MM dependency table) that point to voltages from the 2nd table (marked by a green rectangle on my screenshot) and offsets after them: 00 00, B4 FF, 9B FF, 82 FF etc. I am making a very similar pic to what you have posted, but it is a bit different and still unfinished...

btw, some offset values are pretty weird in the MM dependency table. 1st pointer is pointing to DPM0 that has no offset and use 800mV (20 03), but 2nd pointer is pointing to DPM1 that has -75mV offset for 850mV (52 03) which means 775mV - this is lower than DPM0 voltage. Even 7th pointer is pointing to DPM6 that has -250mV offset for 1100mv (4C 04), so actual voltage is 850mV, but 8th pointer is pointing to DPM7 1150mV (7E 04) without offset - that's why I am getting voltage spikes up to 1150mv with default values.

I think it's okay to remove all offsets and modify some pointers since I am using static voltages for all DPM states and have tested everything for stability. So i will check what clocks and offsets are used for pointed voltages and do some changes if needed, but i am too lazy so no idea when I do that


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> I don't see any offsets for VDDGFX (not sure if this table is used at all). I see pointers (inside MM dependency table) that point to voltages from the 2nd table (marked by a green rectangle on my screenshot) and offsets after them: 00 00, B4 FF, 9B FF, 82 FF etc. I am making a very similar pic to what you have posted, but it is a bit different and still unfinished...
> 
> btw, some offset values are pretty weird in the MM dependency table. 1st pointer is pointing to DPM0 that has no offset and use 800mV (20 03), but 2nd pointer is pointing to DPM1 that has -75mV offset for 850mV (52 03) which means 775mV - this is lower than DPM0 voltage. Even 7th pointer is pointing to DPM6 that has -250mV offset for 1100mv (4C 04), so actual voltage is 850mV, but 8th pointer is pointing to DPM7 1150mV (7E 04) without offset - that's why I am getting voltage spikes up to 1150mv with default values.
> 
> I think it's okay to remove all offsets and modify some pointers since I am using static voltages for all DPM states and have tested everything for stability. So i will check what clocks and offsets are used for pointed voltages and do some changes if needed, but i am too lazy so no idea when I do that


MM dependency table is pointing to voltages 8 to 15 in VDDC voltage table like you said are the voltage for the UVD D-clock, UVD V-clock, VCE clocks, etc. 

00 00, B4 FF, 9B FF, 82 FF, 69 FF, 37 FF, 05 FF, 00 00 are the Vddgfx offsets are words so they are: 00 mv ,-76 mv, -100 mv, -126 mv, -151 mv, -251 mv, 00 mv are votage offsets. *(*I suppose them are subtracting vddgfx voltage, not vddc voltages*)* *this is wrong*, sorry*)*, but vddgfx as far as i know can't be monitored with any software or maybe isn't used.

*Edited:* I just remember that Vddgfx offsets are sustrating the vddc values with tonga gpus, so Vddgfx offsets are subtracting those mv to voltages 8 to 15 in VDDC voltage table to be used for vddgfx voltages.

*Edited:* Yes in tonga Vddgfx offsets are sustrating the vddc like you can see in the new attached image, but in tonga gpus vddgfx voltages are the voltages for the core and vddc voltages seems to be vddci, but I am not sure. 

You can see with Vento041's BIOS Editor as I said the names for the values, like you can see in the image:


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> *(*I suppose them are subtracting vddgfx voltage, not vddc voltages*)* *this is wrong*, sorry*)*


Yes. Have changed offsets in MMdep table and flashed the modded bios - now voltage spikes when watching online video 1080p60 is only up to 950mV (was 1150mV with stock bios). Everything works as was expected =)


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> Yes. Have changed offsets in MMdep table and flashed the modded bios - now voltage spikes when watching online video 1080p60 is only up to 950mV (was 1150mV with stock bios). Everything works as was expected =)


So do you have changed the Vddgfxoffsets and now the voltages are lowered? so for example do you have added a -201 mv offset to the last Vddgfxoffsets where ucVddcIndex is pointing to the 15 voltage into vddc table that is 1.150v, and now is 950mv?.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> So do you have changed the Vddgfxoffsets and now the voltages are lowered? so for example do you have added a -201 mv offset to the last Vddgfxoffsets where ucVddcIndex is pointing to the 15 voltage into vddc table that is 1.150v, and now is 950mv?.


I don't understand why you call offsets in a MMdep table as vddgfxoffsets because you have marked as vddgfx table on my screenshot table that actually is not used at all =)
But yes - that's what i did.

Here is a simple table that shows what I expected from changing offsets and how offsets should work. Confirm, it works that way. Now the GPU voltage during online video 1080p60fps playback isn't going above 950mV (with stock bios there was spikes up to 1150mV). The last two voltages in a table are 1075mv and 1100mv because I've changed them before. It's 1100mv and 1150mv in stock bios.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> I don't understand why you call offsets in a MMdep table as vddgfxoffsets because you have marked as vddgfx table on my screenshot table that actually is not used at all =)
> But yes - that's what i did.
> 
> Here is a simple table that shows what I expected from changing offsets and how offsets should work. Confirm, it works that way. Now the GPU voltage during online video 1080p60fps playback isn't going above 950mV (with stock bios there was spikes up to 1150mV). The last two voltages in a table are 1075mv and 1100mv because I've changed them before. It's 1100mv and 1150mv in stock bios.


Ok so it is using the vddgfxoffsets.

I don't call it vddgfxoffsets is named like this in Vento041's bios editor and I suppose he get the info from the linux kernel info: https://github.com/libos-nuse/net-n...s/gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/tonga_pptable.h .

There marked as vddgfx table is also a table named vddgfxlookup, I am not sure what is it doing, maybe it is not used, but you have changed the values on it, so I have marked those values apart of the Vddc ones.

I am not sure if these vddgfx table values are used or not, or if is used for vddci values. I see some polaris gpus with a 81022 voltage controller that have a second vddci voltage monitored with Hwinfo64: https://www.overclock.net/forum/25870177-post244.html , but I have no idea if this vddc voltage is related to the vddgfx table. In tonga these monitored vddc and vddci values can be changed with vddc and vddgfx tables. But in polaris gpus as far I know nobody with a 81022 have tested this.


----------



## Merutsu

This is a picture what I made for myself when I started editing the bios and didn't found how to change some voltages in PBE. Maybe it will be helpful to someone.
The nitro rx580's stock bios has UVD DPM6 voltage 850mV (because of offset -250mV) and UVD DPM7 voltage 1150mV (no offset) what causes voltage spikes up to 1150mV during video playback. Changing voltage and(or) offset fixes it.

upd: have changed the picture a bit


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> I don't understand why you call offsets in a MMdep table as vddgfxoffsets because you have marked as vddgfx table on my screenshot table that actually is not used at all =)
> But yes - that's what i did.
> 
> Here is a simple table that shows what I expected from changing offsets and how offsets should work. Confirm, it works that way. Now the GPU voltage during online video 1080p60fps playback isn't going above 950mV (with stock bios there was spikes up to 1150mV). The last two voltages in a table are 1075mv and 1100mv because I've changed them before. It's 1100mv and 1150mv in stock bios.


OK so you have edited this post with this image https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=230582&stc=1&d=1541893373

So the vddgfxoffset are substracting the pointed vddc voltages to get the voltages for the UVD D-clock, UVD V-clock, VCE clocks, etc.



Merutsu said:


> This is a picture what I made for myself when I started editing the bios and didn't found how to change some voltages in PBE. Maybe it will be helpful to someone.
> The nitro rx580's stock bios has UVD DPM6 voltage 850mV (because of offset -250mV) and UVD DPM7 voltage 1150mV (no offset) what causes voltage spikes up to 1150mV during video playback. Changing voltage and(or) offset fixes it.


I have edited your image with what I think the values are according to Vento041's bios editor names and my tests with my 380. Please, see your bios with Vento041's bios editor to se the names for the values.


----------



## generaleramon

is it possible to use other values for the "GPU Vcore offset for each DPM"? let's say that i want to use a -50mv offset on the DPM 5.
Great info in the screenshot, i managed to use 0.7v for both idle and light videos (720-1080p). The card (reference RX480) runs with the fan OFF at around 32-35 C*


----------



## dsanke

rx 570 to rx 580 2048sp : search df 67 and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 2 places ) , change 0x7d to 0xfd at offset 0xd5 , fix checksum. gop will not work , and driver need patch . ( rx 580 might become rx 590 by this way but i dont see rx 590 section in inf file of driver 18.11.1 )
after flash to rx580 2048sp , atiflash 2.84 will not work too ( it will say no adapter found ), search df 67 in atiflash.exe and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 2 places ) , then atiflash will resume work .
test with my rx470 4g ( using msi rx 580 armor oc bios ).


----------



## ku4eto

dsanke said:


> rx 570 to rx 580 2048sp : search df 67 and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 3 places ) , fix checksum. gop will not work , and driver need patch . ( rx 580 might become rx 590 by this way but i dont see rx 590 section in inf file of driver 18.11.1 )
> after flash to rx580 2048sp , atiflash 2.84 will not work too ( it will say no adapter found ), search df 67 in atiflash.exe and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 2 places ) , then atiflash will resume work .
> test with my rx470 4g ( using msi rx 580 armor oc bios ).


You are just changing the Device ID. You are not doing anything else, but renaming the GPU. The Total Shader count is still a *70 amount.


----------



## dsanke

ku4eto said:


> dsanke said:
> 
> 
> 
> rx 570 to rx 580 2048sp : search df 67 and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 3 places ) , fix checksum. gop will not work , and driver need patch . ( rx 580 might become rx 590 by this way but i dont see rx 590 section in inf file of driver 18.11.1 )
> after flash to rx580 2048sp , atiflash 2.84 will not work too ( it will say no adapter found ), search df 67 in atiflash.exe and change them to df 6f via hex editor ( 2 places ) , then atiflash will resume work .
> test with my rx470 4g ( using msi rx 580 armor oc bios ).
> 
> 
> 
> You are just changing the Device ID. You are not doing anything else, but renaming the GPU. The Total Shader count is still a *70 amount.
Click to expand...

you're right. i think amd just doing the same thing.


----------



## ku4eto

dsanke said:


> you're right. i think amd just doing the same thing.


No, they are not... The RX 580 cards have 2304 Shaders, while the RX 570 have 2048. They are locking shaders on hardware level, not via BIOS.


----------



## dsanke

ku4eto said:


> dsanke said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're right. i think amd just doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> No, they are not... The RX 580 cards have 2304 Shaders, while the RX 570 have 2048. They are locking shaders on hardware level, not via BIOS.
Click to expand...

https://videocardz.com/78588/amd-launches-radeon-rx-580-with-2048-stream-processors-in-china


----------



## ku4eto

dsanke said:


> https://videocardz.com/78588/amd-launches-radeon-rx-580-with-2048-stream-processors-in-china


Oh... those... I am not looking at anything thats targeted for the Asian market. Sorry China :/ 

But anyway, its the AIB makers that are making thte BIOS and labeling it RX580, while in fact its a RX570 core. Go figure. Literally the only difference between the 570 and 580 is the amount of shaders (core configuration). Even if its named 580, it is still a 570.


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> is it possible to use other values for the "GPU Vcore offset for each DPM"? let's say that i want to use a -50mv offset on the DPM 5.
> Great info in the screenshot, i managed to use 0.7v for both idle and light videos (720-1080p). The card (reference RX480) runs with the fan OFF at around 32-35 C*


Acording to my test with my 380 it can be changed, but they are subtracting vddc voltages to get vddci voltages. But The 380 is using the vddgfxlookup table for the vddc voltages, and Polaris gpus are using the vddclookup table for the vddc voltage, so maybe is a -25 voltage offset. I can't test so wait for a @Merutsu response.

I remember to see here only some polaris users like @Ansau or @chris89 testing these vddcoffsets years ago, but they didn't say that vddcoffsets were Vcore offset for each DPM.


----------



## Merutsu

generaleramon said:


> is it possible to use other values for the "GPU Vcore offset for each DPM"? let's say that i want to use a -50mv offset on the DPM 5.


For -50mV replace "E6 FF" with "CD FF".
I think it's possible, but I didn't test how they work. Since I use static voltages for all DPM states I just removed these offsets.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> so maybe is a -25 voltage offset. I can't test so wait for a @Merutsu response.


MMdep table has the same structure. For each DPM state it has:
[voltage pointer][offset][gpu clock].

Here the same, pointers are used (00, 01, 02, 03 etc, not marked on my screenshot since I never planned to change them for this table). 99.9% it's a voltage offset for gpu and it works the same way as offset in mmdep table.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> MMdep table has the same structure. For each DPM state it has:
> [voltage pointer][offset][gpu clock].
> 
> Here the same, pointers are used (00, 01, 02, 03 etc, not marked on my screenshot since I never planned to change them for this table). 99.9% it's a voltage offset for gpu and it works the same way as offset in mmdep table.


Yes, I see the same structure for my 380. But you didn't have tested the vddcoffsets?, I was thinking that you had tested it and was working.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> But you didn't have tested the vddcoffsets?


Nope. I think they are useless since static voltage values can be used for DPM states instead of EVV.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> Nope, I think they are useless since static voltage values can be used for DPM states instead of EVV.


Ok, I was thinking static voltages were not working for polaris, and my 380 there have some kind of problem between evv, manual voltages and clocks, so I dont use them.

I have no idea if the problem are the evv, the manual voltages or some kind of clock limitation. But I can do 1125 mhz with 1.137mv evv with software oc, if the bios clock is 1040. But setting the 1.137mv manualy or with a max 1.137mv evv in the asic profiling table, and 1125mhz to the bios, I need around 50 mv more. 

Edited: So I can not do more than around 1075mhz with the bios without needing 50mv more than with software. 

I have no idea if this is happening for polaris or other AMD gpus. Do anybody here see this problem?.


----------



## DrathVader

So uh...
anyone tried flashing 590 bios to 480/580 yet? 
The core clocks are much higher, but it's probably nothing that couldn't be corrected in PBE.
Also the core itself is 12nm opposed to 14nm but other than the die shrink it's the same exact chip as far as I can tell.


----------



## hellm

I had a quick look and then a little further.. i wouldn't recommend just flashing it, even with the clockrates modified. For the 590 number, u can go to my thread, post#3 as usual, and change your BIOS to a 590 ID. I also added the newest magic UEFI 1.67... but 590 has still the same Device ID (0x67DF). This makes me also think wew might see even a little Polaris in some cut down, cause AMD did add a new Device ID for Polaris. Apperantly not used by the 590.

What i know so far, VOI Table in the 590 XFX is not the usual, voltage objects look very different. And we would have to see a BIOS for a card with the corresponding PWM voltage controller toknow more and how to adapt the programming to make everything fit.
PowerPlay is almost the same, except this:


myself said:


> typedef struct _PolarisCoreClkDepRecord
> {
> uint8_t VDDC;
> int16_t VDDCOffset;
> uint32_t CoreClk;
> uint16_t EDCCurrent;
> uint8_t ReliabilityTemperature;
> uint8_t CKSOffsetAndDisable; // bits 0-6: volt offset, 7: enable/disable
> int32_t SClkOffset; // Polaris only!
> } PolarisCoreClkDepRecord;
> 
> 590 xfx:
> 
> 02 uint8_t VDDC;
> E6 FF int16_t VDDCOffset;
> A4 C8 01 00 uint32_t CoreClk;
> 00 00 uint16_t EDCCurrent;
> 00 uint8_t ReliabilityTemperature;
> 32 uint8_t CKSOffsetAndDisable; // bits 0-6: volt offset, 7: enable/disable
> 00 00 00 00 int32_t SClkOffset; // Polaris only!
> 
> 07 uint8_t VDDC;
> 00 00 int16_t VDDCOffset;
> 30 69 02 00 uint32_t CoreClk;
> 00 00 uint16_t EDCCurrent;
> 00 uint8_t ReliabilityTemperature;
> 32 uint8_t CKSOffsetAndDisable; // bits 0-6: volt offset, 7: enable/disable
> 00 00 00 00 int32_t SClkOffset; // Polaris only!
> 
> so, this 0x32 is new
> 00110010‬
> would be funny if 0 on bit 7 means disabled


overall, i guess convertions should be possible. I can't test anything and would recommend not to risk your hardware till we know more. And if it makes any sense.


----------



## mtrai

DrathVader said:


> So uh...
> anyone tried flashing 590 bios to 480/580 yet?
> The core clocks are much higher, but it's probably nothing that couldn't be corrected in PBE.
> Also the core itself is 12nm opposed to 14nm but other than the die shrink it's the same exact chip as far as I can tell.


CC @hellm

Yep.

I promised myself I would not try this but WTH. Okay you can flash the 590 bios to 580 card however the card is not being detected in Windows. I have an XFX 580 that I flashed with the XFX 590 bios. The bios flash is successful and it is shows the card correctly in atiflash with the new bios. It is a start.
My first flash was with a modified bios adjusting my core clocks. My second flash it with an unmodified 590 bios and still got the same results below.

AMD released a different driver today just for the RX 590. With today's date.

Flashing it does not outright brick it...it is just not being detected in windows other then as a MS basic display device.

I just don't have the time to troubleshoot...but at least we know it does not hard brick it.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> Ok, I was thinking static voltages were not working for polaris, and my 380 there have some kind of problem between evv, manual voltages and clocks, so I dont use them.


I can confirm everything works great on my nitro rx580. I've flashed custom clocks and voltages for all DPM states. Also I've changed power limit, tdc limit, memory timings, target temp and some other things 
I use 775mV for DPM0, 1100mV for DPM7 and max EVV limit. I am getting exactly up to 1.100v GPU voltage while gaming. DPM1-6 states are work well too.

EVV on polaris detects completely wrong voltages for my card:
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.75000 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 600 MHz, VID = 0.76900 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 0.86200 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 1145 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 1215 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1257 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1411 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V

so I edited the bios to get this:
DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.77500 V
DPM1: GPUClock = 600 MHz, VID = 0.80000 V
DPM2: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
DPM3: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
DPM4: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.02500 V
DPM5: GPUClock = 1200 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
DPM6: GPUClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 1.07500 V
DPM7: GPUClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V

Now I am not using any OC software, even radeon settings isn't installed. Just updating the video driver over device manager.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> I can confirm everything works great on my nitro rx580. I've flashed custom clocks and voltages for all DPM states. Also I've changed power limit, tdc limit, memory timings, target temp and some other things
> I use 775mV for DPM0, 1100mV for DPM7 and max EVV limit. I am getting exactly up to 1.100v GPU voltage while gaming. DPM1-6 states are work well too.
> 
> EVV on polaris detects completely wrong voltages for my card:
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.75000 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 600 MHz, VID = 0.76900 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 0.86200 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 1145 MHz, VID = 1.06800 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 1215 MHz, VID = 1.14300 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1257 MHz, VID = 1.20000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1411 MHz, VID = 1.15000 V
> 
> so I edited the bios to get this:
> DPM0: GPUClock = 300 MHz, VID = 0.77500 V
> DPM1: GPUClock = 600 MHz, VID = 0.80000 V
> DPM2: GPUClock = 900 MHz, VID = 0.90000 V
> DPM3: GPUClock = 1000 MHz, VID = 1.00000 V
> DPM4: GPUClock = 1100 MHz, VID = 1.02500 V
> DPM5: GPUClock = 1200 MHz, VID = 1.05000 V
> DPM6: GPUClock = 1300 MHz, VID = 1.07500 V
> DPM7: GPUClock = 1400 MHz, VID = 1.10000 V
> 
> Now I am not using any OC software, even radeon settings isn't installed. Just updating the video driver over device manager.


Thanks for the info.

So do you see the wrong voltages with the stock bios? Is weird. Maybe the technical service could give you a good bios.

1400mhz with 1.1v looks great.


----------



## Merutsu

mynm said:


> So do you see the wrong voltages with the stock bios? Is weird. Maybe the technical service could give you a good bios.


Yes. If you ask any owner of rx570/580 with stock bios to run overdriventool (or aida64) to check its default voltages for DPM states I think he will get something like this too (if no any OC applied).
I see similar results on gigabyte aorus rx570 4gb.


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> Yes. If you ask any owner of rx570/580 with stock bios to run overdriventool (or aida64) to check its default voltages for DPM states I think he will get something like this too (if no any OC applied).
> I see similar results on gigabyte aorus rx570 4gb.


Ok is weird, I didn't see this before. It maybe could be solved changing some values into asic profiling info table, this is how I think it could work with polaris acording to my test with my 380: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26485216-post4736.html . But as is a stock bios I think is better to talk with the technical service.


----------



## rootmoto

@mynm I want to set voltages manually for DPM6 in ASIC profiling table, how would I be able to do that?


----------



## dsanke

hellm said:


> For the 590 number, u can go to my thread, post#3 as usual, and change your BIOS to a 590 ID.


I am using RX 470 and change id to E6 01 but I finally got Revision E5 , I still can not make it become E1 like real RX 590.
And I tried E6 02 , finally got E7 too.


----------



## DrathVader

Yeah, same with my RX 480. I also can't install drivers (the dedicated 590 ones), says there's unknown AMD hardware, probably because the revision doesn't match up. I'm still tweaking it but don't want to overdo it since I don't have a bios switch on my card.

EDIT: tried a couple of different values in the last byte, here's how they correspond to revisions in GPU-Z 2.15
F0 7D E6 00 --> rev. E4
F0 7D E6 01 --> rev. E5
F0 7D E6 02 --> rev. E6
F0 7D E6 03 --> rev. E7
F0 7D E6 04 --> rev. E4
F0 7D E6 05 --> rev. E5
F0 7D E6 06 --> rev. E6

also don't mess with the 3rd byte unless you feel like dead flashing your GPU, just learned it the hard way


----------



## mynm

rootmoto said:


> @mynm I want to set voltages manually for DPM6 in ASIC profiling table, how would I be able to do that?


I see no way to set manualy a determinte DPM with the ASIC profiling table, the values are like voltage offsets, but in little changes you can increase or decrease DPM1 to DPM6 voltages without changing DPM7 voltage.

You can see in this post some info: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26485216-post4736.html maybe I have to re do the post because maybe is not is not well understable.

I think that the best way to reduce or increase the DPM1 to DPM6 voltages without changing DPM7 voltage, is to change ulEfuseMin that is lowering in littel increases the voltages from DPM 1 to 6 in, big increase is lowering DPM 1 to 7 voltages. And increasing the voltage if is lowered.

The default value for it is changing between bioses, so you have to see the offset location in the table, but now I do not know were is located.

You can see in the attached image some example of how is working, I has testing to change it from a decimal value of 1690 to 1850 to lower the voltages below the 1.062v of the DPM7. *Edited* In the last image dpm 1 and 2 are manually edited, because if not voltages are going to low, and min evv in set ot 862.


----------



## Ansau

Managed to install latest drivers in my 480 modded to 580. 
1. Driver version is 18.40.11.02 when installing.
2. Got a black screen while installing the driver.
3. Reset pc.
4. Start again, driver is installed, but not Radeon settings.
5. Install again RX 590 drivers. No extra installation of Relive, it comes built in.

Everything seems fine, performance is the same:
18.11.1: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/16882164
RX 590: https://www.3dmark.com/fs/17070010


----------



## hellm

dsanke said:


> I am using RX 470 and change id to E6 01 but I finally got Revision E5 , I still can not make it become E1 like real RX 590.
> And I tried E6 02 , finally got E7 too.





DrathVader said:


> Yeah, same with my RX 480. I also can't install drivers (the dedicated 590 ones), says there's unknown AMD hardware, probably because the revision doesn't match up. I'm still tweaking it but don't want to overdo it since I don't have a bios switch on my card.
> 
> EDIT: tried a couple of different values in the last byte, here's how they correspond to revisions in GPU-Z 2.15
> F0 7D E6 00 --> rev. E4
> F0 7D E6 01 --> rev. E5
> F0 7D E6 02 --> rev. E6
> F0 7D E6 03 --> rev. E7
> F0 7D E6 04 --> rev. E4
> F0 7D E6 05 --> rev. E5
> F0 7D E6 06 --> rev. E6
> 
> also don't mess with the 3rd byte unless you feel like dead flashing your GPU, just learned it the hard way


Did you rename the GPU string to "POLARIS*3*0"? Nothing else that could have changed, so F0 7D E6 01 should do the trick. And GPU string.


----------



## DrathVader

Yes, I changed it from 113-4E353CU-O4B.POLARIS20.PCI_EXPRESS.GDDR5 to 113-4E353CU-O4B.POLARIS30.PCI_EXPRESS.GDDR5, also set the byte at offset D7 to 01. 
It boots up fine, it's just not recognized by both the regular driver and the 590 one. I thought it might be a driver issue.


----------



## hellm

Or is this because AMD has implemented a signature check like for all the other cards except the 580? Tried to patch the driver?


----------



## DrathVader

No. I'll try that next if I have time over the weekend.


----------



## dsanke

hellm said:


> Did you rename the GPU string to "POLARIS*3*0"? Nothing else that could have changed, so F0 7D E6 01 should do the trick. And GPU string.


I replaced PowerPlayInfo,Object_Info/Object_Header,VRAM_Info,ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info,VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo tables in XFX RX 590 with RX 470 extracted one , flashed and still got revision E5 . I replace these tables because I need make sure the voltage/frequency/vram/output work normally.


----------



## hellm

dsanke said:


> I replaced PowerPlayInfo,Object_Info/Object_Header,VRAM_Info,ASIC_ProfilingInfo/ASIC_VDDCI_Info,VoltageObjectInfo/VRAM_GPIO_DetectionInfo tables in XFX RX 590 with RX 470 extracted one , flashed and still got revision E5 . I replace these tables because I need make sure the voltage/frequency/vram/output work normally.


Same here, made 4 conversions for testing, and with the 480 devil screen remains black but windows starts; the 480 Nitro+, everything works, but new 590 or older driver reject the card.

i am thinking some microcode problem.. so no conversions this time


----------



## mtrai

@hellm that was the same issue with I flashed my XFXC 580 to the XFX 590...would boot and all but the driver would be rejected...so would only show in device manager as Microsoft Basic Display Adapter.


----------



## hellm

did some more testing:


hellm said:


> No, there is some other identification for the GPU. But no hardware lock, no 256 byte code.. would have been a bigger change to gpu (costs) and there would be other changes to Polaris BIOS, AMD only released the new dev id.. which isn't used by the 590..
> 
> Also, i tested this with users in the german hardware forum, with v1.2 a 580 is recognized by the driver. BIOS works, but gives artefacts due to a very low voltage under load. CKSOffsetAndDisable is not the trouble, it is really redundant data, not activated. We also tested this.
> 
> So, the 580 is a real update for the 480, the 590 is for a different GPU. I don't think Polaris10/20 would benefit from the new BIOS like it was with the 480->580 conversions.


----------



## datspike

I know this might be already answered somewhere else, but can somebody link an information on how to change the voltages behind the pointers?
I'm talking about the 65288 pointer you can see in bios editors.
If I change this value to the voltage I want I still need to set the voltage mode to manual through Wattman otherwise the card uses its stock voltages which are set by these pointers.

I've tried modifying the AsicProfiling info table but that does not seem to work. Also tried adding a voltage offset as *mynm* did in his guides but the card wont let the pc go through post. Maybe I did something wrong?


Spoiler



1. Increased the VoltageObjectInfo size by 4 using the atomtableresize
2. Deleted 4 FF bytes on the end of voi table
3. Added the E6 00 XX 00 as mynm suggested
4. Save, import, fix everything



btw the cards is an rx 590 nitro card with ncp81022 voltage controller


----------



## Merutsu

datspike said:


> I know this might be already answered somewhere else, but can somebody link an information on how to change the voltages behind the pointers?
> I'm talking about the 65288 pointer you can see in bios editors.
> If I change this value to the voltage I want I still need to set the voltage mode to manual through Wattman otherwise the card uses its stock voltages which are set by these pointers.


Changing EVV values (6528*) to static voltage for DPM0-6 works fine, but for DPM7 you need to change max voltage limit as well, otherwise it won't work.
You can read about it here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26239665-post3.html (Vcore). Change 1200mV to any other max voltage you want with 25mV step. I am using 1100mV max limit and 1100mV DPM7 voltage on my nitro rx580 1400mhz core.
Here is what I've changed to get 1.1v max voltage:


----------



## datspike

@Merutsu thank you very much. I don't have that 590 now, but it seems that I'll buy one sooner or later and will check if those mods work on rx590


----------



## mynm

datspike said:


> I know this might be already answered somewhere else, but can somebody link an information on how to change the voltages behind the pointers?
> I'm talking about the 65288 pointer you can see in bios editors.
> If I change this value to the voltage I want I still need to set the voltage mode to manual through Wattman otherwise the card uses its stock voltages which are set by these pointers.
> 
> I've tried modifying the AsicProfiling info table but that does not seem to work. Also tried adding a voltage offset as *mynm* did in his guides but the card wont let the pc go through post. Maybe I did something wrong?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Increased the VoltageObjectInfo size by 4 using the atomtableresize
> 2. Deleted 4 FF bytes on the end of voi table
> 3. Added the E6 00 XX 00 as mynm suggested
> 4. Save, import, fix everything
> 
> 
> 
> btw the cards is an rx 590 nitro card with ncp81022 voltage controller


Hi, maybe do you have forgotten to change the size of the Object to 12?. The VOI with the added E6 register should be like this:

*46* 00 03 01 01 03 *12* 00 10 96 20 00 00 00 00 00 *E6 00 XX 00 *FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 20 03 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03


----------



## datspike

@mynm I did! I'll ask my friend if this works when the card will arrive, thank you a lot


----------



## mynm

datspike said:


> @mynm I did! I'll ask my friend if this works when the card will arrive, thank you a lot


You are welcome, if it is still not working, maybe you will have to change the voltage control addres, is this VOI value:

46 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 10 96 *20* 00 00 00 00 00 E6 00 XX 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 20 03 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03 

And to know the value you will have to do a i2c dump with aida64 or with Afterburner to see it.

*Edited*: 20 is 0010000*0‬*, 0010000 is the addres so it could be 10, and the last zero bit the read/write flag

But maybe is worngly setted and you have to change it like here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26047379-post88.html


----------



## BLUuuE

Today I got my Nitro+ 570 and have been messing around with it. I've only modded the 2000MHz strap with the Hynix AJR timings in the OP, but I've noticed something strange with OCLMembench.



Spoiler















For some reason, at 60Hz I get slightly higher bandwidth than at 165Hz.

I guess it might be the high refresh rate hogging some of the bandwidth.

These voltage spikes are concerning tho...


----------



## BLUuuE

Spoiler















Anyone know how to prevent the voltage from fluctuating so much? I think that's the reason why 1480MHz 1.25v is unstable


----------



## MixedC

if your gpu is not throttling, your voltage should not fluctrate. If your gpu is throttling, your voltage will fluctrate with your GPU clock.
First make sure you are not throttling. If you are not throttling than this happens and it is normal:

You set 1250MV,
You get 100% load on your GPU and you see some voltage drop about -25mv or -31mv.
your GPU loses some load like drops to 80% load, then your voltage will rise again (less voltage drop).

and this is normal.
You can prevent voltage drop with setting up LLC but then your voltage will go a little over for a moment depending on how heavily your gpu is loaded.

so basically some voltage drop is normal and fluctration depending on gpu load is also normal.


----------



## BLUuuE

MixedC said:


> if your gpu is not throttling, your voltage should not fluctrate. If your gpu is throttling, your voltage will fluctrate with your GPU clock.
> First make sure you are not throttling. If you are not throttling than this happens and it is normal:
> 
> You set 1250MV,
> You get 100% load on your GPU and you see some voltage drop about -25mv or -31mv.
> your GPU loses some load like drops to 80% load, then your voltage will rise again (less voltage drop).
> 
> and this is normal.
> You can prevent voltage drop with setting up LLC but then your voltage will go a little over for a moment depending on how heavily your gpu is loaded.
> 
> so basically some voltage drop is normal and fluctration depending on gpu load is also normal.


I've maxed out the power limit to 50% and the TDP in BIOS is at stock (120W), which means 180W.

In the above graph, I was running 1400MHz 1175mV. I was 95-100% load most of the time and the voltage would go to 1.14, 1.16, 1.13, 1.15, 1.13, etc... all within 1-2 seconds. Before, on my Strix 380 (IR 3567B), the voltage would be pretty constant and wouldn't jump around so much. Maybe it's something to do with the NCP81022.


----------



## mynm

BLUuuE said:


> I've maxed out the power limit to 50% and the TDP in BIOS is at stock (120W), which means 180W.
> 
> In the above graph, I was running 1400MHz 1175mV. I was 95-100% load most of the time and the voltage would go to 1.14, 1.16, 1.13, 1.15, 1.13, etc... all within 1-2 seconds. Before, on my Strix 380 (IR 3567B), the voltage would be pretty constant and wouldn't jump around so much. Maybe it's something to do with the NCP81022.


I did some test about the voltages with a 580 nitro: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27779220-post956.html , and it seems that even I was seen a 1.15v for the dpm7 I was getting up to 1.175v, and maybe more. It seems that maybe this is reated to the AVFS. So maybe that could be causing your problem.

If you are using afterburner or trixx voltage offset to increase the voltage, to solve it try to change wattman voltage comtrol from auto to manual.

If it is not working maybe you will have to do a bios mod to the asic prof table.

I can't test now my xfx 580 grs have a extrange offset of about +80 or 100mv, that is not seen into the VOI or into I2C dumps, and adding an offset to it needs a hard bios mod, so I am going to return the gpu. I have bought a 590 nitro+ black, with an offer is at near the same price of the xfx 580 gts or the gtr, so I think is a good offer, even if it haves the NCP 81022.

About the LLC, you can see in the datasheet https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/ON Semiconductor PDFs/NCP81022.pdf at page 39 are some values related to 0xE4 register, are not working for me. 

But there is a way to do it to work changing some values into the VOI. On it you will see these values:

01 07 0C *00 0E* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + *usLoadLine_PSI *+ ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved 

000E is usLoadLine_PSI 0E is in bits 000000000001110 and the names for the bites are: 

// 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // *4:2 load line slope trim,* // 1:0 offset trim , so the ones for the LLS are bites 2 to 4 so 

0 00000000 0 0 *011* 10 so if you see the table datasheet table for the LLC:

000−Remove all loadline drop from output
001−LL slope 12.9%
010−LL slope 25.8%
011−LL slope 38.7%
100− LL slope 51.6%
101− LL slope 64.8%
110 LL slope 77.4%
111 LL slope 90.3%

So 011 is 38.7% so for 010 the value to set is A, for 001 is 6 and for 000 is 2. I don't have tested this with the 580s but was working with the 380.

About the max limit for the voltage, it seem is not working with 0x24 Vout_Max register. I understand that to do it to work is to set one of the SVI2 table VID Codes, but seems to not be working.


----------



## BLUuuE

Spoiler






mynm said:


> I did some test about the voltages with a 580 nitro: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27779220-post956.html , and it seems that even I was seen a 1.15v for the dpm7 I was getting up to 1.175v, and maybe more. It seems that maybe this is reated to the AVFS. So maybe that could be causing your problem.
> 
> If you are using afterburner or trixx voltage offset to increase the voltage, to solve it try to change wattman voltage comtrol from auto to manual.
> 
> If it is not working maybe you will have to do a bios mod to the asic prof table.
> 
> I can't test now my xfx 580 grs have a extrange offset of about +80 or 100mv, that is not seen into the VOI or into I2C dumps, and adding an offset to it needs a hard bios mod, so I am going to return the gpu. I have bought a 590 nitro+ black, with an offer is at near the same price of the xfx 580 gts or the gtr, so I think is a good offer, even if it haves the NCP 81022.
> 
> About the LLC, you can see in the datasheet https://media.digikey.com/pdf/Data Sheets/ON Semiconductor PDFs/NCP81022.pdf at page 39 are some values related to 0xE4 register, are not working for me.
> 
> But there is a way to do it to work changing some values into the VOI. On it you will see these values:
> 
> 01 07 0C *00 0E* 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 <--01 VDDC + 07 SVID2 voltage + usSize + *usLoadLine_PSI *+ ucSVDGpioId +ucSVDGpioId + ulReserved
> 
> 000E is usLoadLine_PSI 0E is in bits 000000000001110 and the names for the bites are:
> 
> // 14:7 PSI0_VID, // 6 PSI0_EN, // 5 PSI1, // *4:2 load line slope trim,* // 1:0 offset trim , so the ones for the LLS are bites 2 to 4 so
> 
> 0 00000000 0 0 *011* 10 so if you see the table datasheet table for the LLC:
> 
> 000−Remove all loadline drop from output
> 001−LL slope 12.9%
> 010−LL slope 25.8%
> 011−LL slope 38.7%
> 100− LL slope 51.6%
> 101− LL slope 64.8%
> 110 LL slope 77.4%
> 111 LL slope 90.3%
> 
> So 011 is 38.7% so for 010 the value to set is A, for 001 is 6 and for 000 is 2. I don't have tested this with the 580s but was working with the 380.
> 
> About the max limit for the voltage, it seem is not working with 0x24 Vout_Max register. I understand that to do it to work is to set one of the SVI2 table VID Codes, but seems to not be working.






Yeah, I switched to OverdriveNTool and it seemed to fix the voltage spiking.

I also set LLS to 0xA and it seemed to have helped with Vdroop a bit.


----------



## mynm

BLUuuE said:


> Yeah, I switched to OverdriveNTool and it seemed to fix the voltage spiking.
> 
> I also set LLS to 0xA and it seemed to have helped with Vdroop a bit.


Great :thumb: , maybe Overdrive tool is using manual to set the voltages, but wattman is not setted to manual by it, I will test this.


----------



## davidenko7

Merutsu said:


> Changing EVV values (6528*) to static voltage for DPM0-6 works fine, but for DPM7 you need to change max voltage limit as well, otherwise it won't work.
> You can read about it here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/26239665-post3.html (Vcore). Change 1200mV to any other max voltage you want with 25mV step. I am using 1100mV max limit and 1100mV DPM7 voltage on my nitro rx580 1400mhz core.
> Here is what I've changed to get 1.1v max voltage:


I have an rx480 and I woluld like to mod my bios because windows doesn't keeps my custom voltage after a reboot. I want to have as maximum voltage 1050mv so i should insert 28 9A 01 into the first row and 68 10 into the second one but when I reboot wattman display 1150mv as maximum voltage instead 1050mv. What am I doing wrong ?


----------



## Gkat

Just noticed this RX580 bios thread.

Does any one here happen to also own the Sapphire Nitro+ Special Edition RX580 ?, it's the blue one. If so, Could I possible get a copy of the original set of Bioses, the Silent bios and the Boost bios ? Some shenanigan happened to me on ebay recently. 

techpowerup only has the boost bios, but not the original silent bios.

--https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1718540-have-i-been-bamboozled.html


----------



## Merutsu

davidenko7 said:


> I have an rx480 and I woluld like to mod my bios because windows doesn't keeps my custom voltage after a reboot. I want to have as maximum voltage 1050mv so i should insert 28 9A 01 into the first row and 68 10 into the second one but when I reboot wattman display 1150mv as maximum voltage instead 1050mv. What am I doing wrong ?


What gpu voltage reported by gpuz or hwinfo? Changing only max. voltage limit works fine for rx580.
If you have default EVV values for DPM states, wattman will keep report 1150mv for DPM7. You can set up voltage for DPM states in PBE.


----------



## davidenko7

Merutsu said:


> What gpu voltage reported by gpuz or hwinfo? Changing only max. voltage limit works fine for rx580.
> If you have default EVV values for DPM states, wattman will keep report 1150mv for DPM7. You can set up voltage for DPM states in PBE.


Downvolting with wattman to 1047mv GPUZ reports 1.0688V but I still have to test the voltage with the modded bios because I found the solution to the stock voltages after a reboot. The problem is related to the hybrid shutdown of windows; if we disable fast boot in control panel or shutdown the pc holding shift the problem seems to be fixed.


----------



## Hwgeek

Hi all, long time since I was among the first to mod my Nitro+ RX470 4GB into RX 570 .
Recently sold my 1080Ti and I am back to my Nitro+ RX 470 4GB Hynix.
Any new recommend bios for it? (570/580?)


----------



## BLUuuE

Hwgeek said:


> Hi all, long time since I was among the first to mod my Nitro+ RX470 4GB into RX 570 .
> Recently sold my 1080Ti and I am back to my Nitro+ RX 470 4GB Hynix.
> Any new recommend bios for it? (570/580?)


It's best to mod your own BIOS. The only thing you really need to do is mod the memory straps.


----------



## Hwgeek

I don't like the RX 470/480 bios since the performance is much lower then RX 570/580 Nitro, but since my voltage controller is different then what used in the new Sapphire Pulse/Nitro 570/580 the Power consumption readings are wrong, but the card works great even with Nitro 570 1410Mhz bios.


----------



## emparor

i got an Asus rx 580 dual OC 8gb. i obeyed temps off my VRMs and wondering if its normal that just VRM1 goes up to 80 degree and vrm2 stays on like 25 degree all time?
and also i got Hynix memory and found so far no good timings for it main point is gaming


----------



## BLUuuE

emparor said:


> i got an Asus rx 580 dual OC 8gb. i obeyed temps off my VRMs and wondering if its normal that just VRM1 goes up to 80 degree and vrm2 stays on like 25 degree all time?
> and also i got Hynix memory and found so far no good timings for it main point is gaming


Just copy the 1500MHz strap to the 2000MHz strap. 
I get about 205-207GB/s in OCLMembench at 2000MHz memory with the 1500MHz strap.


----------



## emparor

another question that makes me wonder with OCLMembench. Why the last 5 Chunks are showing only 5.2gb bandwith from 7552 -8192MB that i got from the day i installed my card

Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
[1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4048 MB of 8192MB
Allocating chunk 64
Chunk 1 0 MB 0.6 ms 213.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 2 128 MB 0.6 ms 212.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 3 256 MB 0.6 ms 208.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 4 384 MB 0.6 ms 210.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 5 512 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 6 640 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 7 768 MB 0.6 ms 213.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 8 896 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 9 1024 MB 0.6 ms 212.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 10 1152 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 11 1280 MB 0.6 ms 214.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 12 1408 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 13 1536 MB 0.6 ms 204.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 14 1664 MB 0.7 ms 195.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 15 1792 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 16 1920 MB 0.6 ms 213.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 17 2048 MB 0.6 ms 213.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 18 2176 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 19 2304 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 20 2432 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 21 2560 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 22 2688 MB 0.6 ms 210.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 23 2816 MB 0.6 ms 209.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 24 2944 MB 0.6 ms 212.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 25 3072 MB 0.6 ms 210.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 26 3200 MB 0.6 ms 209.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 27 3328 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 28 3456 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 29 3584 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 30 3712 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 31 3840 MB 0.6 ms 213.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 32 3968 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 33 4096 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 34 4224 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 35 4352 MB 0.6 ms 210.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 36 4480 MB 0.6 ms 212.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 37 4608 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 38 4736 MB 0.6 ms 214.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 39 4864 MB 0.6 ms 214.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 40 4992 MB 0.6 ms 212.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 41 5120 MB 0.6 ms 212.7 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 42 5248 MB 0.6 ms 213.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 43 5376 MB 0.6 ms 213.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 44 5504 MB 0.6 ms 209.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 45 5632 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 46 5760 MB 0.6 ms 210.1 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 47 5888 MB 0.6 ms 212.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 48 6016 MB 0.6 ms 210.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 49 6144 MB 0.6 ms 213.9 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 50 6272 MB 0.6 ms 212.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 51 6400 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 52 6528 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 53 6656 MB 0.6 ms 213.3 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 54 6784 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 55 6912 MB 0.6 ms 213.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 56 7040 MB 0.6 ms 212.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 57 7168 MB 0.6 ms 210.0 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 58 7296 MB 0.6 ms 209.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 59 7424 MB 0.6 ms 211.6 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 60 7552 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 61 7680 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 62 7808 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 63 7936 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
Chunk 64 8064 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE


----------



## ku4eto

emparor said:


> another question that makes me wonder with OCLMembench. Why the last 5 Chunks are showing only 5.2gb bandwith from 7552 -8192MB that i got from the day i installed my card
> 
> Using platform AMD Accelerated Parallel Processing
> [1] Ellesmere 36 compute units
> Using device Ellesmere . Memory available 4048 MB of 8192MB
> Allocating chunk 64
> Chunk 1 0 MB 0.6 ms 213.7 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 2 128 MB 0.6 ms 212.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 3 256 MB 0.6 ms 208.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 4 384 MB 0.6 ms 210.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 5 512 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 6 640 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 7 768 MB 0.6 ms 213.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 8 896 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 9 1024 MB 0.6 ms 212.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 10 1152 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 11 1280 MB 0.6 ms 214.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 12 1408 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 13 1536 MB 0.6 ms 204.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 14 1664 MB 0.7 ms 195.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 15 1792 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 16 1920 MB 0.6 ms 213.7 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 17 2048 MB 0.6 ms 213.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 18 2176 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 19 2304 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 20 2432 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 21 2560 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 22 2688 MB 0.6 ms 210.3 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 23 2816 MB 0.6 ms 209.9 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 24 2944 MB 0.6 ms 212.7 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 25 3072 MB 0.6 ms 210.9 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 26 3200 MB 0.6 ms 209.3 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 27 3328 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 28 3456 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 29 3584 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 30 3712 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 31 3840 MB 0.6 ms 213.3 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 32 3968 MB 0.6 ms 213.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 33 4096 MB 0.6 ms 213.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 34 4224 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 35 4352 MB 0.6 ms 210.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 36 4480 MB 0.6 ms 212.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk  37 4608 MB 0.6 ms 213.4 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 38 4736 MB 0.6 ms 214.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 39 4864 MB 0.6 ms 214.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 40 4992 MB 0.6 ms 212.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 41 5120 MB 0.6 ms 212.7 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 42 5248 MB 0.6 ms 213.9 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 43 5376 MB 0.6 ms 213.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 44 5504 MB 0.6 ms 209.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 45 5632 MB 0.6 ms 209.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 46 5760 MB 0.6 ms 210.1 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 47 5888 MB 0.6 ms 212.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 48 6016 MB 0.6 ms 210.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 49 6144 MB 0.6 ms 213.9 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 50 6272 MB 0.6 ms 212.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 51 6400 MB 0.6 ms 213.8 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 52 6528 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 53 6656 MB 0.6 ms 213.3 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 54 6784 MB 0.6 ms 213.5 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 55 6912 MB 0.6 ms 213.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 56 7040 MB 0.6 ms 212.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 57 7168 MB 0.6 ms 210.0 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 58 7296 MB 0.6 ms 209.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 59 7424 MB 0.6 ms 211.6 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 60 7552 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 61 7680 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 62 7808 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 63 7936 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE
> Chunk 64 8064 MB 24.8 ms 5.2 GB/s TRUE


I think this is due to drivers memory reservation and such.


----------



## mynm

Hi, I have a problem with Afterburner and OverdriveNTool, changing the core clock, the voltage is droped fron 1.206v to 1.15v, like you can see in this video: 
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F0YmvXIL05c7Tl0Kzc52xqCg-j7kh1P8

Do anybody with an 590 or other polaris gpu see this?.

I think that the problem is that Afterburner and overdriveNTool are not using auto voltages like wattman. It seems that they are using manual voltages. Increasin the clock with wattman and voltage in auto, I don't have the problem. But if I have wattman activated, I see that sometimes the max memory clock is droped fron 2000mhz to 1750mhz, and it can cause instability, so I don't have it activated. I'm using the 18.12.1.1 drivers.


----------



## Hwgeek

My RX 470 Nitro+ just died :-(, the funny part is that it was with the original bios that I just edited the fun curve because off noisy bearings while surfing the web(unsuccessfully- still activated at 40C), I have placed silent 90mm Fan's under it so the card stayed cool & quiet while surfing web and I just made it to run 1300/1800 vs 1260/1750 stock.

Now who know's if I will get replacement, for no reason the PC just turned off while gaming even tho the temps were OK, now it's completely dead, not recognized by PC and only led's turn on (Fan off).
Back to R9 270 :-(.


----------



## mynm

mynm said:


> Hi, I have a problem with Afterburner and OverdriveNTool, changing the core clock, the voltage is droped fron 1.206v to 1.15v, like you can see in this video:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F0YmvXIL05c7Tl0Kzc52xqCg-j7kh1P8
> 
> Do anybody with an 590 or other polaris gpu see this?.
> 
> I think that the problem is that Afterburner and overdriveNTool are not using auto voltages like wattman. It seems that they are using manual voltages. Increasin the clock with wattman and voltage in auto, I don't have the problem. But if I have wattman activated, I see that sometimes the max memory clock is droped fron 2000mhz to 1750mhz, and it can cause instability, so I don't have it activated. I'm using the 18.12.1.1 drivers.


I have found one way to solve the problem, is to change into ASIC Profiling table, ulEvvDefaultVdcc and ulEvvNoCalcVddc form 1.150v to 1.206v that is the highest value I see in dpm3. Also I have tested to change ulEfuseMin from 1200 to 1550 to lower the dmp 6 to 3 voltages, but voltages are to low. I have to test a value between 1500 and 1550, because with 1500 dpm 6 is 1.206v.

Afaik with my tests, those voltages are the manual voltages you can see in wattman and OverdriveNTool, and are a fixed voltages for per dpm clock. They are used if you are changing core clocks in Aferburner, trixx, OverdriveNTool, and wattman with manual voltages.

Changing clocks with auto voltages in wattman, or with a registry value in OverdriveNToo,l it is using the stock auto voltages, that can be increased or decreased changing the clocks.

Other thing I see is that if you are using OverdriveNTool without Wattman activated, and you change some value on it, a registry value is added and the manual voltages are used instead the auto voltage ones, so it can cause problems.

To increase or decrease auto voltages, that is a range of voltages per dpm clock. The easy way is to use a voltage offset with AB of Trixx. But there is a second way using some values into the powerplay named ucCKSVOffsetandDisable. It seems that increasing the value by a 6 dec value is incresing the voltage 6mv and decreasing it is dreceasing the voltage. I don't have tested negative values for it, I have tested only up to 00. 
480s and 580s have these vales to 00 and I don't know if this is working for them. 
You can see the location of these values in the second image. I don't have tested DPM 0 ucCKSVOffsetandDisable that is 80, but it seem it is not increasing the voltage.


----------



## mynm

mynm said:


> Hi, I have a problem with Afterburner and OverdriveNTool, changing the core clock, the voltage is droped fron 1.206v to 1.15v, like you can see in this video:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1F0YmvXIL05c7Tl0Kzc52xqCg-j7kh1P8
> 
> Do anybody with an 590 or other polaris gpu see this?.
> 
> I think that the problem is that Afterburner and overdriveNTool are not using auto voltages like wattman. It seems that they are using manual voltages. Increasin the clock with wattman and voltage in auto, I don't have the problem. But if I have wattman activated, I see that sometimes the max memory clock is droped fron 2000mhz to 1750mhz, and it can cause instability, so I don't have it activated. I'm using the 18.12.1.1 drivers.


As @Unwinder said to my in guru3d that afterburner is not going to have an auto/manual button for the voltage problem. I tried between sunday and today to implement it thanks to @BromoL's WattTool:

https://www.overclock.net/forum/70-...ng-vrm-monitoring-tweaking-rx-400-series.html

https://github.com/JohannesLoewe/WattTool

And as you can see in this video is working: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_pxDT3IWeyuMoBrk487LMn_WCcGtF1vl

It have some problems:

- I can't underclock to 1500mhz, I get a black screem. I can underclock to 1525mhz, but I don't have tested between 1500 and 1525, so caution. Wattman haves the same problem.

*Edited*: it seems that the problem was caused for changing clocks or changing between the auto and manual mode with load, so is better to set the clocks, and the mode before the gpu is in load. 

*Edited*: As you can see in this video: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1wC05qdy00lWOUI15gIxuEtQpqhJgJcD_ it is working for underclok and to know the auto and manual voltage you get for lower dpms. The manual voltages aren't changing with load, but the auto ones can go to higher values. The dpm 7 one can go up to the usMaxVoltage_0_25mv with load in the 590 case, maybe inte 470, 480, 570 and 580, the max voltage is the ulMaxVddc, but I am no sure.

- P1 memory clock and voltage are not implemented, I think I can do it to work, but I don't have tested it. Also I don't have tested to change the memory voltage.

- I don't know if profiles are working.

- I don't have tested if it is working in benchmarks or games.

Also I have tried to do to work the voltage offset, and i2c reading, but are not working. Maybe I will ask about this to @BromoL , any help abot this will be appreciated.

I don't know C language, I know only some of java, so don't expect I will can do so much things for the tool.


Moving on to another topic, I had tested the 580 asic profiling table to my 590 bios, and I get black screens with load. So I have tested one value mentioned by @datspike here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580-96.html#post27778828 . I have tested to set ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage to 01 and is working. 

This is the 590 asic prof, on it it is set to 01:

0C 01 03 06 70 D9 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 4A 01 00 00 94 02 00 00 7A 03 00 00 38 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 96 05 00 00 2C 06 00 00 CC 06 00 00 20 89 0B 00 C8 EA 0B 00 F8 59 0D 00 60 96 0E 00 58 BB 0F 00 70 B1 10 00 C0 74 11 00 80 4F 12 00 16 01 00 00 35 04 00 00 62 00 00 00 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 7B 00 00 00 4F 08 00 00 10 F9 70 01 00 00 F0 12 00 01 00 01 00 01 *01* 00

On the 580 table is set to 00:

0C 01 03 06 C0 D4 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF C0 12 00 01 00 01 00 01 *00* 00

What I think this is doing is to do to work the ucCKSVOffsetandDisable powerplay values, so now the voltege are higher and is working. Maybe this is needed because my gpu haves a low asic quality.

This is intersting because it seems that the new 590 asic profiling table is doing a better work managing the voltages when the gpu is donig power throttling. With the stock clocks, voltages and power limit, while gaming and benching, I get higher clocks and scores. You can see attached the two frestrike scores to compare. But with the power limit to + 30%, I get the same scores.

Update 1: added "adl_defines.h" to the zip and corrected one error in manual P2 memory clock set.

Update 2: added vddc and vddci VID monitoring, vddci is not visible for my 590 nitro+, but can be visible for some polaris gpus.

Update 3: As I can't do to work the memory P1 clock and voltage, (even are not working in OverdriveNTool), I have disabled it.

Edited: added two version for the IR 3565b gpus, one for the rx 400 and other for rx 500 gpus, are working for my 590 with the NCP 81022, but the first one only have up tp DPM1 memory.

Edited: I have founf here https://github.com/GPUOpen-LibrariesAndSDKs/display-library and example of aplication, named overdriveN.

With it I can get some info about clocks and voltages and it seems that dpm 0 core clocks and dpm 0 and 1memory clocks are blocked to be changed (.iEnabled : 0 ), and I don't know if this can be changed:



Spoiler



ADL2_OverdriveN_GPUClocks_Get Data
--------------------------------------------
Number of Levels : 8
Clocks: Minimum Range : 30000, Maximum Range : 200000, Step value: 500
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iClock : 30000
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iVddc : 750

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iClock : 90900
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iVddc : 868

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iClock : 113400
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iVddc : 1056

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iClock : 126600
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iVddc : 1206

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iClock : 136500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iVddc : 1150

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iClock : 143200
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iVddc : 1150

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iClock : 149000
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iVddc : 1150

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iClock : 156000
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iVddc : 1150


ADL2_OverdriveN_MemoryClocks_Get Data
-------------------------------------
Number of Levels : 8
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iClock : 40000
MCLK Minimum Range : 40000, Maximum Range : 45000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[0].iVddc : 750
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iClock : 100000
MCLK Minimum Range : 100000, Maximum Range : 105000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[1].iVddc : 900
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iClock : 210000
MCLK Minimum Range : 200000, Maximum Range : 205000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iEnabled : 1
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[2].iVddc : 950
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iClock : 0
MCLK Minimum Range : 0, Maximum Range : 5000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[3].iVddc : 0
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iClock : 0
MCLK Minimum Range : 0, Maximum Range : 5000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[4].iVddc : 0
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iClock : 0
MCLK Minimum Range : 0, Maximum Range : 5000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[5].iVddc : 0
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iClock : 0
MCLK Minimum Range : 0, Maximum Range : 5000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[6].iVddc : 0
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1

odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iClock : 0
MCLK Minimum Range : 0, Maximum Range : 5000, Step value: 500
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iEnabled : 0
odPerformanceLevels->aLevels[7].iVddc : 0
Voltage: Minimum Range : 750, Maximum Range : 1212, Step value: 1





Postscript: the donate ETH if of BromoL.


----------



## Caffinator

My RX590 ASIC quality off the charts. Bump vcore a bit and I sit at 1655MHz on air. I would need water to go further. It throttles at 85C. Is there a way to bump this to 90C?


----------



## ku4eto

Caffinator said:


> My RX590 ASIC quality off the charts. Bump vcore a bit and I sit at 1655MHz on air. I would need water to go further. It throttles at 85C. Is there a way to bump this to 90C?


You would need to change the value in the BIOS with a BIOS editor. 

At what voltage are you getting those speeds? 

Also, GPU-Z has an ASIC quality in the Sensors > Advanced menu. Whats the quality %?


----------



## Vento041

@Caffinator Before bumping tempo limit you could test simple timing modding, and if your card has an IR VRM controller I may suggest a Vmax mod (to reduce voltage spikes) If you get water cooling you could also try raising IMC voltage and enabling load line calibration.


----------



## Caffinator

ku4eto said:


> You would need to change the value in the BIOS with a BIOS editor.
> 
> At what voltage are you getting those speeds?
> 
> Also, GPU-Z has an ASIC quality in the Sensors > Advanced menu. Whats the quality %?





Vento041 said:


> @Caffinator Before bumping tempo limit you could test simple timing modding, and if your card has an IR VRM controller I may suggest a Vmax mod (to reduce voltage spikes) If you get water cooling you could also try raising IMC voltage and enabling load line calibration.


Hi, here's the asic quality. Thanks for the input.


----------



## ku4eto

One of my 580s has 79% ish. But the 590s are already extra binned AFAIK, so no wonder.


----------



## Caffinator

ku4eto said:


> One of my 580s has 79% ish. But the 590s are already extra binned AFAIK, so no wonder.


my 580 at work has 79.2%. My old 480 at home was like 59% HAHAHAH i had to underclock it to 1290mhz


----------



## moetoe

whats the updarte CRC thing btw?


----------



## ltpdttcdft

moetoe said:


> whats the updarte CRC thing btw?


The BIOS contains a checksum (CRC) used to detect if there are errors reading the BIOS. After you edit BIOS the CRC will no longer be correct. This fixes it.


----------



## alek9

Hi everybody, how can i undervolt my rx580 pulse via bios flash?

I would like to set the max 7 status at 1050mv

thanks


----------



## BLUuuE

alek9 said:


> Hi everybody, how can i undervolt my rx580 pulse via bios flash?
> 
> I would like to set the max 7 status at 1050mv
> 
> thanks


You can use PolarisBiosEditor. Should be pretty self explanatory.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys, I was taking a look at the Meremetsu/Mynm powerplay table; What I would like to do is use the offsets for DPM (E6FF) to add volts instead of subtract them. Does anyone know what values I have to change to have for example + 50mv instead of-25 for each state?it's possible to do it?My card is Sapphire Nitro rx580 special 8gb,the goal is add selective voltage for each state without modify Wattman autovoltage settings from auto to manual and without use OC software such as Trixx,Afterburner etc...any ideas?


----------



## alek9

BLUuuE said:


> You can use PolarisBiosEditor. Should be pretty self explanatory.


So I simply replace the VID (65288) numbers with 1050 mv? 

I also got an error message for 256kb bios instead of 512kb. Is it a problem if i flash it anyway? 

thanks


----------



## Vento041

alek9 said:


> So I simply replace the VID (65288) numbers with 1050 mv?
> 
> I also got an error message for 256kb bios instead of 512kb. Is it a problem if i flash it anyway?
> 
> thanks



how did you dumped your bios?


----------



## BLUuuE

alek9 said:


> So I simply replace the VID (65288) numbers with 1050 mv?
> 
> I also got an error message for 256kb bios instead of 512kb. Is it a problem if i flash it anyway?
> 
> thanks


Yeah, you only need to replace DPM7 voltage.

About the 256KB BIOS size, it's fine. My BIOSes are 256KB and I've modded and flashed them without any issue.
If you want to dump the full BIOS use ATIWinFlash.


----------



## alek9

Vento041 said:


> how did you dumped your bios?



just saved with atiflash 2.87


----------



## mynm

EMYHC said:


> Hi guys, I was taking a look at the Meremetsu/Mynm powerplay table; What I would like to do is use the offsets for DPM (E6FF) to add volts instead of subtract them. Does anyone know what values I have to change to have for example + 50mv instead of-25 for each state?it's possible to do it?My card is Sapphire Nitro rx580 special 8gb,the goal is add selective voltage for each state without modify Wattman autovoltage settings from auto to manual and without use OC software such as Trixx,Afterburner etc...any ideas?



Those powerplay table image is not mine, is of Merutsu, I only did some changes to it acording to what I saw on my 380 but the IMC notes are wrong on it, and the offset E6FF I don't know if it is used always for polaris gpus or if is not used.

I have tested the DPM 7 offset to E6FF (-25mv) and 1000 ( +10mv), and it seems that it is not doing any thing in my 590, but I don't know if it could be doing some thing for other polaris gpus.

For my 380 acording to some test I did with a multimeter, was used for a extrange link between the voltages of one core VRM and the rest of the core VRM voltages. These one voltage was named vddc into powerplay and the rest of it were named vddcgfx.

In my 590 it seems that the vddgfx voltage is not used, also to be used one value of the platform cap vlaues into powerplay have to be setted, and some values into other bios tables have to be added. So I think it is not working because I didn't see these values into the polaris 480, 470, 580, 570 and 590 gpus bioses I have seen. But I can't know if it can be used for some gpus I didn't have seen, maybe it could be used for gpus with 5 VRM phases like the 380.

If you want a offset for per DPM voltage, you could test to change the ucCKSVOffsetandDisable values into powerplay: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-amd/1604567-polaris-bios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx-521.html#post27861028

Are working for my 590, but I don't know if they are used for the rest of polaris gpus.
Maybe a change into asic init table is needed in the value ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage to do them to work, like @*datspike* says here: 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-rx470-rx480-rx570-rx580-96.html#post27778828
Or chaning your asic init table to the 590 one.

Also datspike have tested other values into the asic init table: https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ecode-rx-r9-memory-straps-7.html#post27829630 , that sugest diferent voltage modes changing some values into the table. I have to test more about this to see how these voltage modes are working.


----------



## Merutsu

EMYHC said:


> My card is Sapphire Nitro rx580 special 8gb,the goal is add selective voltage for each state without modify Wattman autovoltage settings from auto to manual and without use OC software such as Trixx,Afterburner etc...any ideas?


it's better to set up clocks and voltages what you want for all DPM states via PBE (offsets for all states will be removed automatically) and change max. voltage limit (see post3 Vcore). Max. voltage limit will be used as DPM7 voltage.

Here is my settings for nitro rx580 4gb:


Spoiler














 + max. voltage limit:


Spoiler


----------



## EMYHC

No one has color / contrast problems with the Adrenalin drivers since version 18.3.4 on the Sapphire nitro rx580 special? I tested all the versions later than this, and I noticed that all the contrasts and the luminosity have decreased, in the movies I have a horrible management of blacks, I can not understand if this problem is common to all rx580 or if it is only related to Sapphire cards (some of my friends have my same card even without bios modified, same problem) ... I tried all the possible combinations of pixel format / color depth in display settings, same thing,some solution to the problem ?


----------



## ku4eto

EMYHC said:


> No one has color / contrast problems with the Adrenalin drivers since version 18.3.4 on the Sapphire nitro rx580 special? I tested all the versions later than this, and I noticed that all the contrasts and the luminosity have decreased, in the movies I have a horrible management of blacks, I can not understand if this problem is common to all rx580 or if it is only related to Sapphire cards (some of my friends have my same card even without bios modified, same problem) ... I tried all the possible combinations of pixel format / color depth in display settings, same thing,some solution to the problem ?


First time i hear of this issue. Are you sure, you have not actually had set via the drivers a "Gaming/Cinema" type of screen effect?


----------



## EMYHC

I don't think: the strangest thing is that with the drivers up to version 18.3.4 everything works perfectly, the right white balance, perfect contrast and colors, even in the 3D it is unexceptionable. From version 18.4.1 panic, the contrast becomes unwatchable and I also have numerous crashes during the 3d benchmark!


----------



## mynm

EMYHC said:


> No one has color / contrast problems with the Adrenalin drivers since version 18.3.4 on the Sapphire nitro rx580 special? I tested all the versions later than this, and I noticed that all the contrasts and the luminosity have decreased, in the movies I have a horrible management of blacks, I can not understand if this problem is common to all rx580 or if it is only related to Sapphire cards (some of my friends have my same card even without bios modified, same problem) ... I tried all the possible combinations of pixel format / color depth in display settings, same thing,some solution to the problem ?



I see some values related to gamma, contrast and brightness into amd driver windows registry key in: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000 



the ones for my 590 and 19.3.2 drivers are:


AutoColorDepthReduction_NA = 1



ColourDesktopBrightness_DEF = 0 0 0


ColourDesktopContrast_DEF = 1.0 1.0 1.0


ColourDesktopGamma_DEF = 1.0 1.0 1.0


ColourFullscreenBrightness_DEF = 0 0 0


ColourFullscreenContrast_DEF = 1.0 1.0 1.0


ColourFullscreenGamma_DEF = 1.0 1.0 1.0


DALGameGammaScale = 646464


Gamma_NA = 1


StaticGamma_NA = 0


Edited: I also see more values related to it into:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000\UMD 



and HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\Class\{4d36e968-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}\0000\UMD\DXVA 



Are they different of the 18.3.4 values ones?. 


I don't remember to see changes about the color / contrast with my 380 with 18.3.4 drivers. The gamma can't be changes with the driver now, but I don't remember when they had erased the option.


----------



## HK_47

I bought 6 rx570s on Ebay, and it Looks like im running memory timings for ether, and the crytonight algo doesnt like it, got a lot of rejected shares which resulted in the IP ban from the mining pool, im Going to use Polaris bios editor, do I need to start with stock bios to do the tuning or can I just reconfigure the modded bios thats already on there ? As far as the 1 click memory timing goes, is that optimized for xmr only? Is eth tuning a different method?

Edit: Also I read that xmr likes low GPU clock high memeory clock? So 1150gpu and 2100 memory? I think my current tune is running a high GPU clock


----------



## ku4eto

HK_47 said:


> I bought 6 rx570s on Ebay, and it Looks like im running memory timings for ether, and the crytonight algo doesnt like it, got a lot of rejected shares which resulted in the IP ban from the mining pool, im Going to use Polaris bios editor, do I need to start with stock bios to do the tuning or can I just reconfigure the modded bios thats already on there ? As far as the 1 click memory timing goes, is that optimized for xmr only? Is eth tuning a different method?
> 
> Edit: Also I read that xmr likes low GPU clock high memeory clock? So 1150gpu and 2100 memory? I think my current tune is running a high GPU clock


Depending on the memory manufacturer, there are available public timings on Bitcointalk. Also, 1150 Mhz core is too low. Something around 1200-1250 at around 0.875-0.9V is best. Memory speed is depending entirely on the strap and memory manufacturer.


----------



## Psychoclock

Hey. Can someone help me disable LLC in my bios? Cant seem to find out how to find the values. It's the last mod I would like to try but information is scarce. Bios is posted below.


----------



## BLUuuE

Psychoclock said:


> Hey. Can someone help me disable LLC in my bios? Cant seem to find out how to find the values. It's the last mod I would like to try but information is scarce. Bios is posted below.


Probably not a good idea to disable LLC due to transient spikes you can not see in software.

I've just increased LLC 1 level so see how that goes for you.

Guide here, if you want to disable LLC.


----------



## Psychoclock

Thanks, I'm trying to fix a really weird problem with my card thats tied to the voltage. Basically if I use a 240hz monitor and play a game if the voltage peaks to a certain point the signal will go black. It's the reason why I'm looking into this, just trying to keep my card useful for a year or two until I upgrade. Thanks again!


----------



## alek9

Hi everyone, 

is there any way to use a RX580 bios mod with the UEFI secure boot?

Thanks


----------



## Vento041

alek9 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> is there any way to use a RX580 bios mod with the UEFI secure boot?
> 
> Thanks



AFAIK no.
Current status shouyld be UEFI yes - Secure Boot no.


----------



## alek9

Vento041 said:


> AFAIK no.
> Current status shouyld be UEFI yes - Secure Boot no.



Can you please tell me how? Maybe my bitlocker drive would work with just the UEFI ...


Thanks


----------



## Vento041

alek9 said:


> Can you please tell me how? Maybe my bitlocker drive would work with just the UEFI ...



UEFI and secure boot are separate options in the BIOS, since they are different "things". If you still have problems try to also enable "CSM support". Depending on your motherboard vendor/model/version/bios_version those options/information will be located in different menus in your bios and have different names.


----------



## alek9

Vento041 said:


> UEFI and secure boot are separate options in the BIOS, since they are different "things". If you still have problems try to also enable "CSM support". Depending on your motherboard vendor/model/version/bios_version those options/information will be located in different menus in your bios and have different names.



So you mean just to activate uefi+legacy (with secure boot off) in the BIOS and not to "sign" the GOP as explained here -> https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...-editing-fury-fury-x-nano-radeon-pro-duo.html

Edit: strange thing i can't find the option uefi+legacy in MSI bios...


thanks


----------



## mynm

Merutsu said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> it's better to set up clocks and voltages what you want for all DPM states via PBE (offsets for all states will be removed automatically) and change max. voltage limit (see post3 Vcore). Max. voltage limit will be used as DPM7 voltage.
> 
> Here is my settings for nitro rx580 4gb:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> + max. voltage limit:
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I have tested with my 590 to set DPM states via PBE without setting the max voltage limit into Asic profiling table and is not doing anything. These voltages are used only if you are using manual mode in wattman and are used for all the apps like wattool, OverdriveNTool and Afterburner. But aren't used as the default mode auto voltages. And with manual mode AVFS is not working. 

I was wrong here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27779220-post956.html

The only thing that i see is working, is to set the usMaxVoltage_0_25mv, and the rest of dpm voltages are calculated fron it. It is the max voltage of the auto default votage mode, and acording to my tests de 25mv is the AVFS voltage range, 0 could be that if the clock is increased up to mhz the voltage is fixed and if it is near that limit the AVFS range is lowerd.
With my stock bios the voltage is between 1.187v and 1.121v, I have tested allmost the AVFS values into asic profiling table and the powerplay and ucCKSVOffsetandDisable values, and are only increaseing or decreasing voltages. I thing there is no way to change the 25mv AVFS voltage range. 

The only way I see to know all the auto per dpm voltages in auto is to block the dpms with wattman, with OverdriveNTool is not working because is using the manual mode if dpms are blocked. With this also you can see, if ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage is set to 01 into ASCI profiling table, that changing powerplay ucCKSVOffsetandDisable values are used to increase or decrease the per dpm voltages. 

I have now ucCKSVOffsetandDisable to 13 for dpms 1 to 6 and 26 for dpm 7, and are lowering dpm 1 to 6 voltages 18.75mv, a 26 hex value is +37.5mv and 13 is +18.75mv. It seems ucCKSVOffsetandDisable is incresing the auto defauldt voltage, I don't have tested to set negative values.

So the auto and the manual voltages seems to be independent among them, and auto voltages are used allways, if manual mode is not used in wattman. But wattman profile is reseted every windows start.


Other thing that I have found about the names of the ASIC profiling values:
https://www.overclock.net/forum/67-...ios-editing-rx5xx-rx4xx-474.html#post26485216

is this amd pdf about polaris: https://www.amd.com/Documents/polaris-whitepaper.pdf 

It have info about AVFS. And it have some terms that can be seen into the ASIC profolig table, like GB = Guard Bands, CKS ON and OFF = Clock-Streching, Adapartive cloking and Vdroop. But I have not idea of how all of this is working. About CKS maybe ucCKSVOffsetandDisable is enabling or disabling the per dpm CKS, maybe 80 for it, that is bit 7 to 1, is disabled and bit 7 to 0 enabled, but I don't have tested this.


----------



## mynm

Hi again, as tede the creator of OverdriveNTool has uploaded the OverdriveNTool source code here , I have included to it an apply auto button, and the voltage offset control for gpus with the NCP 81022 voltage controller.

The apply auto button solves this problem with the voltages. 

The voltage offset is working for my 590 nitro, but I suppose it could work for any rx 400, rx 500 and R9 380 gpus with the NCP 81022 voltage controller. Let me know if it is working for you.

To enable I2C support, click with the right mouse button in titlebar and go to settings, then check "enable I2C" and restart the tool. 

Hope it works for you. :thumb:


----------



## Psychoclock

So I ended up setting LLS in my bios to 90% and my voltage to 1.15v, it keeps it around 1.031v max under load which should help fix my problem. I ran a looping time spy test overnight on 3dmark and it was stable but somehow the voltage managed to peak to past 1.170v during the night. I had logging enabled but it seemed to have happened so quickly it didn't even count it under the entry statistics. I'm sure for over a 10 hour test there was bound to be a spike in voltage but should it really be possible with 90% LLS? This is on and XFX RS 480.


----------



## BLUuuE

Started playing around with memory timings and got some pretty good results.



Spoiler















With tight timings, I can make up for a ~35MHz core deficit compared to the stock timings.

I get about 231GB/s in OclMemBench.


Spoiler


----------



## morecs

My doods, just got an XFX 580 GTS, and I'm trying to get it to run with manual voltages using PBE (without success).
regardless of the voltages i set in the bios, whenever i run any 3D application, the voltage shoots up to 1.26v (@ 1400Mhz, mind you)

the thing is, I pretty much validated 1400Mhz @ 1.1V stable (actual voltage, not VID)

stock voltage is read as 1150mV by OverdriveNtool and WattMan. it shoots to 1.26 regardless, so that must be a hidden offset in the bios...

any chance someone can point me in the right direction on editing this offset on the NCP 81022?


----------



## ku4eto

morecs said:


> My doods, just got an XFX 580 GTS, and I'm trying to get it to run with manual voltages using PBE (without success).
> regardless of the voltages i set in the bios, whenever i run any 3D application, the voltage shoots up to 1.26v (@ 1400Mhz, mind you)
> 
> the thing is, I pretty much validated 1400Mhz @ 1.1V stable (actual voltage, not VID)
> 
> stock voltage is read as 1150mV by OverdriveNtool and WattMan. it shoots to 1.26 regardless, so that must be a hidden offset in the bios...
> 
> any chance someone can point me in the right direction on editing this offset on the NCP 81022?


The XFX GTS cards should be using NCP81022.

Make sure you are editting the proper offset.


----------



## morecs

ku4eto said:


> The XFX GTS cards should be using NCP81022.
> 
> Make sure you are editting the proper offset.


yes, I'm aware It's using NCP81022.

how exactly do I remove/modify the offset is the question?
where can I find it in the bios? VoltageObjectInfo?

and in case there's no way to remove this offset, is setting the LLS to 90% a viable option to reduce Voltage?
if so, what is the hex code that I have to change 0E to?


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> hey, so, if I want to add a -50 or -75mv offset, what should I change 0E to?





morecs said:


> My doods, just got an XFX 580 GTS, and I'm trying to get it to run with manual voltages using PBE (without success).
> regardless of the voltages i set in the bios, whenever i run any 3D application, the voltage shoots up to 1.26v (@ 1400Mhz, mind you)
> 
> the thing is, I pretty much validated 1400Mhz @ 1.1V stable (actual voltage, not VID)
> 
> stock voltage is read as 1150mV by OverdriveNtool and WattMan. it shoots to 1.26 regardless, so that must be a hidden offset in the bios...
> 
> any chance someone can point me in the right direction on editing this offset on the NCP 81022?



Hi, I have had the xfx 580 gts, and it seems, like you say, that it have a hidden voltage offset into the bios that I don't know how to remove. Also I had tested to set into the VOI a negative offset, but it is not wortking because some values are missing in some bios tables, if you compare to other gpus. So is a hard bios mod to do to work the offset voltage and I think is not wort it.


The easy way I see to decrease the voltage is to mod the asic profiling table like I say here . You have more info about how the change these values here .


AFAIK All the 580 have this asic profiling table with a max 1.2 voltage :




Code:


0C 01 03 06 [B]C0 D4 01[/B] 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 [B]38 C1 01[/B] 00 [B]38 C1 01[/B] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF [B]C0 12[/B] 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00


In this below one I have change the max voltage fron 1.2v to 1.1v, so if you want to test you only have to search the above table into the bios with an hex editor, paste the below one and fix the checksum. 



Code:


0C 01 03 06 [B]B0 AD 01[/B] 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 [B]B0 AD 01[/B] 00 [B]B0 AD 01 [/B]00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF [B]30 11[/B] 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00


Hope it works for you :thumb:



morecs said:


> yes, I'm aware It's using NCP81022.
> 
> how exactly do I remove/modify the offset is the question?
> where can I find it in the bios? VoltageObjectInfo?
> 
> and in case there's no way to remove this offset, is setting the LLS to 90% a viable option to reduce Voltage?
> if so, what is the hex code that I have to change 0E to?



I think is not a good option.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Hi, I have had the xfx 580 gts, and it seems, like you say, that it have a hidden voltage offset into the bios that I don't know how to remove. Also I had tested to set into the VOI a negative offset, but it is not wortking because some values are missing in some bios tables, if you compare to other gpus. So is a hard bios mod to do to work the offset voltage and I think is not wort it.
> 
> 
> The easy way I see to decrease the voltage is to mod the asic profiling table like I say here . You have more info about how the change these values here .
> 
> 
> AFAIK All the 580 have this asic profiling table with a max 1.2 voltage :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0C 01 03 06 [B]C0 D4 01[/B] 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 [B]38 C1 01[/B] 00 [B]38 C1 01[/B] 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF [B]C0 12[/B] 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00
> 
> 
> In this below one I have change the max voltage fron 1.2v to 1.1v, so if you want to test you only have to search the above table into the bios with an hex editor, paste the below one and fix the checksum.
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 0C 01 03 06 [B]B0 AD 01[/B] 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 [B]B0 AD 01[/B] 00 [B]B0 AD 01 [/B]00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00 98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00 30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28 FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF FF FF [B]30 11[/B] 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00
> 
> 
> Hope it works for you :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think is not a good option.


welp, I've been delving in this rabbithole for a couple of days now, I managed do get software i2C offset for the core, so I can at least undervolt using OverdriveNTool.

first thing that I noticed was that the original bios didn't have the i2C section in the VOI table, the table was super tiny, so I decided to use the 590 Fatboy's VOI on the 580 bios. this granted me software i2C control.

Then I added just the standard I2C bytes to the factory 580 bios, also gave me software i2C control on OverdriveNTool.

tried to add an negative offset by editing the table, my i2C device is 20, so i tried values 20, 40 and 4A on the bios, nothing worked.

and finally I tried just limiting the VDCC (like you suggested, limited voltage to 1050mV, gives me 1.125V under load), but the clocks and voltages goes whack whenever i hit the power limit.

giving up lol


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> welp, I've been delving in this rabbithole for a couple of days now, I managed do get software i2C offset for the core, so I can at least undervolt using OverdriveNTool.
> 
> first thing that I noticed was that the original bios didn't have the i2C section in the VOI table, the table was super tiny, so I decided to use the 590 Fatboy's VOI on the 580 bios. this granted me software i2C control.
> 
> Then I added just the standard I2C bytes to the factory 580 bios, also gave me software i2C control on OverdriveNTool.
> 
> tried to add an negative offset by editing the table, my i2C device is 20, so i tried values 20, 40 and 4A on the bios, nothing worked.
> 
> and finally I tried just limiting the VDCC (like you suggested, limited voltage to 1050mV, gives me 1.125V under load), but the clocks and voltages goes whack whenever i hit the power limit.
> 
> giving up lol



So to get I2C control with OverdriveNTool, have you used my OverdriveNTool version?. Afterburner and trixx voltage offset if I remember correctly where working aswell.


590 Fatboy is using other voltage controller, so it can't work wit its VOI. VOI is not setting the I2C control, AFAIK the controler have a fixed I2C line and address.


The address for the VOI is 40, but is not a VOI a problem, you can set the VOI correctlly and be not working, because XFX have locked the possibilitie of using the VOI for it. They have erased some values in other bios tables that are needed to do to the mod to work. Some values into ASIC init and set voltage table have to be added. But the 580 gts set table have some values that are different from other tables, and I was going to return the gpu to the seller, so I didn't test the mod to it.


My sapphire 380 with the ncp 81022 had also this problem, and I manage to do to work the VOI offset adding some values to ASIC init and set voltage tables, so I know it is working. But as I said I didn't have tested this with the 580 gts, and to do the mod it will take me hours or days, because I don't remember well how to do it, I could try to mod your bios if you upload it, but if ASIC profiling mod is working I don't see need of doing it.


So if you see limiting the VDDC with the asic profiling table to 1050mV a max of 1.125V, it is working, so the voltage is 1050v + the 100mv hidden bios offset, less the LLS. If you see more than 1.125v maybe they are only peaks, or software read erros.


Sorry, I don't understand what you want to say with "clocks and voltages goes whack whenever i hit the power limit".


----------



## ku4eto

I lost track what you want. You want to use an offset to lower the GPU core voltage?


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> So to get I2C control with OverdriveNTool, have you used my OverdriveNTool version?. Afterburner and trixx voltage offset if I remember correctly where working aswell.
> 
> My sapphire 380 with the ncp 81022 had also this problem, and I manage to do to work the VOI offset adding some values to ASIC init and set voltage tables, so I know it is working. But as I said I didn't have tested this with the 580 gts, and to do the mod it will take me hours or days, because I don't remember well how to do it, I could try to mod your bios if you upload it, but if ASIC profiling mod is working I don't see need of doing it.
> 
> 
> So if you see limiting the VDDC with the asic profiling table to 1050mV a max of 1.125V, it is working, so the voltage is 1050v + the 100mv hidden bios offset, less the LLS. If you see more than 1.125v maybe they are only peaks, or software read erros.
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't understand what you want to say with "clocks and voltages goes whack whenever i hit the power limit".


I'm sorry for not explaining properly, it was pretty late and I was somewhat tired, coming from an R9 290X, messing with this card's BIOS has been a pain in the ass.
Anyway, let me explain what I mean when I say that the voltages goes whack when hitting the power limit:

I've been testing how the card throttles the clockspeed and changes voltages and power states when hitting the power limit that I set [150W]
for that purpose I'm using Firestrike stress test, these are the behaviours that I've observed:

Stock: 
tries to use P7 state @ 1.25V, instantly hits the power limit and drops down to P4 [~1100Mhz] @ 1.15V

-100mV on your OverdriveNTool:
stays in P7 for a while [1400Mhz @ ~1125mV] then drops down to P6 [1365Mhz @~1088mV], and it fluctuates between these two for the whole run.

1050mV on ASIC profiling table:
instantly hits power limit, and it cycles between P6 and P5, never hitting P7, the observed voltages on P5 and P6 stay around 1125mV and peak to 1150mV even when I set them to be lower. (that's what I mean by going whack)

If you managed to make the bios offset work, I'm certain that it would be the absolute best solution, since an offset is what has worked the best for me so far...
please, could you take a look at my bios?


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> I'm sorry for not explaining properly, it was pretty late and I was somewhat tired, coming from an R9 290X, messing with this card's BIOS has been a pain in the ass.
> Anyway, let me explain what I mean when I say that the voltages goes whack when hitting the power limit:
> 
> I've been testing how the card throttles the clockspeed and changes voltages and power states when hitting the power limit that I set [150W]
> for that purpose I'm using Firestrike stress test, these are the behaviours that I've observed:
> 
> Stock:
> tries to use P7 state @ 1.25V, instantly hits the power limit and drops down to P4 [~1100Mhz] @ 1.15V
> 
> -100mV on your OverdriveNTool:
> stays in P7 for a while [1400Mhz @ ~1125mV] then drops down to P6 [1365Mhz @~1088mV], and it fluctuates between these two for the whole run.
> 
> 1050mV on ASIC profiling table:
> instantly hits power limit, and it cycles between P6 and P5, never hitting P7, the observed voltages on P5 and P6 stay around 1125mV and peak to 1150mV even when I set them to be lower. (that's what I mean by going whack)
> 
> If you managed to make the bios offset work, I'm certain that it would be the absolute best solution, since an offset is what has worked the best for me so far...
> please, could you take a look at my bios?



Ok,

One think you have to know first that I have notice with my test and that is not explained in polaris guides or tools, is that auto and manual mode are not using the same voltages. 

Auto mode is the default mode and is using avfs voltages, so depending on the asic quality and the max clock, the per dpm clock can fluctuate in a range of 25mv or be fixed. 

Manual mode is a fixed voltage for per dpm.

This a asic profiling table with 1050mv for max voltage for auto and manual mode, and is how your mod table should be to do to work the mod. The red values are used to set manual voltages. The green one to set the auto voltages. 


0C 01 03 06 28 9A 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 
20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 28 9A 01 00 28 9A 01 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 
43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 
08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00
03 00 00 00 EA 01 00 00 8A 02 00 00 34 03 00 00 
7E 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 50 05 00 00 B4 05 00 00 
E6 05 00 00 B0 71 0B 00 00 35 0C 00 60 1F 0D 00
98 E0 0E 00 70 B7 0F 00 E0 C8 10 00 00 17 11 00
30 8C 11 00 29 01 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00
1B 00 B8 0B 00 00 6B B6 43 F8 B5 9C 05 00 7A 28
FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 7F 60 FE FF 00 00 
00 00 23 FF 58 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 8A 00 EB FF 
FF FF 68 10 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00



If four moded asic prof table is not like that, test attached bios, It should work and give you a max voltage of 1.150v with the hidden voltage offset.

About your test.

"Stock: tries to use P7 state @ 1.25V", so with the hidden voltege offset you will get 1.35v, so it is power throttling and maybe thermal throttling.

"-100mV on your OverdriveNTool:" Maybe it is power throttling or thermal throttling, maybe you could test with less than 1.125mv for 1400mhz.

"1050mV on ASIC profiling table:" what are the voltages you see at OverdriveNTool?. It looks ok, is 1.050v + 100mv of the hidden voltage offset. Are you setting the lower voltage with OverdriveNTool or wattman, or with a bios mod?. With OverdriveNTool or wattman it should work. And aswell with the bios mod if you have changed all the highlighted values to the same voltage. So I don't know why is it happening. 

I will try to do the I2C voltage offset working bios with a -100mv offset to test.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> About your test.
> 
> "Stock: tries to use P7 state @ 1.25V", so with the hidden voltege offset you will get 1.35v, so it is power throttling and maybe thermal throttling.
> 
> "-100mV on your OverdriveNTool:" Maybe it is power throttling or thermal throttling, maybe you could test with less than 1.125mv for 1400mhz.
> 
> "1050mV on ASIC profiling table:" what are the voltages you see at OverdriveNTool?. It looks ok, is 1.050v + 100mv of the hidden voltage offset. Are you setting the lower voltage with OverdriveNTool or wattman, or with a bios mod?. With OverdriveNTool or wattman it should work. And aswell with the bios mod if you have changed all the highlighted values to the same voltage. So I don't know why is it happening.
> 
> I will try to do the I2C voltage offset working bios with a -100mv offset to test.


all voltages I mentioned are already taking the hidden +100mV into account, the 1250mV P7 on firestrike has an 1200mV VID on AUTO mode, even setting 1150mV on MANUAL mode, VDDC stays around 1.25v. 1.25-1.26V seems to be the ceiling on this BIOS.

my powerplay table (set in bios using PBE):

P7 = 1400Mhz @ 1150mV - VID ignored on auto mode, driver uses 1200mV VID resulting in ceiling voltage (1.26V), on manual mode, the VID is read as 1150mV, but VDDC is still 1.26V, only -100mV offset helps (AB or OdNT)
P6 = 1365Mhz @ 1125mV - VID also ignored on auto mode, under load this state is skipped because it asks for the ceiling voltage.
P5 = 1295Mhz @ 1075mV - same issue on auto mode as P6 
P4 = 1190Mhz @ 1000mV - Auto mode settles on this state on firestrike, didn't check the VID, but VDDC is ~1.1V
P3 = 1050Mhz @ 900mV 
P2 = 875Mhz @ 850mV
P1 = 665Mhz @ 800mV
P0 = 300Mhz @ 750mV


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Ok,
> 
> 
> "1050mV on ASIC profiling table:" what are the voltages you see at OverdriveNTool?. It looks ok, is 1.050v + 100mv of the hidden voltage offset. Are you setting the lower voltage with OverdriveNTool or wattman, or with a bios mod?. With OverdriveNTool or wattman it should work. And aswell with the bios mod if you have changed all the highlighted values to the same voltage. So I don't know why is it happening.
> 
> I will try to do the I2C voltage offset working bios with a -100mv offset to test.


huh, I only changed the values after 0C 01 03 06 and 8A 00 EB FF FF FF, not the ones after B0 04 00 00.

do you think this might have been the issue?

Imma try changing these too.

another thing, is there a value that I can change to set the minimum voltage to 650mV instead of 750mV?


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> all voltages I mentioned are already taking the hidden +100mV into account, the 1250mV P7 on firestrike has an 1200mV VID on AUTO mode, even setting 1150mV on MANUAL mode, VDDC stays around 1.25v. 1.25-1.26V seems to be the ceiling on this BIOS.



Maybe is a hidden voltage celling aswell, I don't know. But is more or less ok, 1.2v + 100mv for auto, and 1.15v + 100mv for manual, but you are getting 1.25v on both, maybe is cause LLC or avfs, I don't know.





morecs said:


> my powerplay table (set in bios using PBE):
> 
> P7 = 1400Mhz @ 1150mV - VID ignored on auto mode, driver uses 1200mV VID resulting in ceiling voltage (1.26V), on manual mode, the VID is read as 1150mV, but VDDC is still 1.26V, only -100mV offset helps (AB or OdNT)
> P6 = 1365Mhz @ 1125mV - VID also ignored on auto mode, under load this state is skipped because it asks for the ceiling voltage.
> P5 = 1295Mhz @ 1075mV - same issue on auto mode as P6
> P4 = 1190Mhz @ 1000mV - Auto mode settles on this state on firestrike, didn't check the VID, but VDDC is ~1.1V
> P3 = 1050Mhz @ 900mV
> P2 = 875Mhz @ 850mV
> P1 = 665Mhz @ 800mV
> P0 = 300Mhz @ 750mV



Yes, I forget to say that PBE setted voltages are only working on manual mode. So you if you want to use PBE voltages, you have to set the auto mode with OverdiveNTool or wattman every windows start, restart or even after sleeping windows, because settings are not saved and are restarted.

*Edited: *I you see the ceiling auto voltage with the auto mode in P6 and P5, try to lower the mhz for those dpms. If it still happens we will have to so more edits to asic profiling table. 



morecs said:


> huh, I only changed the values after 0C 01 03 06 and 8A 00 EB FF FF FF, not the ones after B0 04 00 00.
> 
> do you think this might have been the issue?
> 
> Imma try changing these too.



Yes, like I said here , if not if the max manual voltage is lower it is using these values. That is what I did in the attached bios.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Maybe is a hidden voltage celling aswell, I don't know. But is more or less ok, 1.2v + 100mv for auto, and 1.15v + 100mv for manual, but you are getting 1.25v on both, maybe is cause LLC or avfs, I don't know.
> 
> Yes, I forget to say that PBE setted voltages are only working on manual mode. So you if you want to use PBE voltages, you have to set the auto mode with OverdiveNTool or wattman every windows start, restart or even after sleeping windows, because settings are not saved and are restarted.
> 
> Yes, like I said here , if not if the max manual voltage is lower it is using these values. That is what I did in the attached bios.


allright, gotcha. makes sense haha.

Also I found out what's the problem with the powerstates and why they get weird when using the ASIC table mods on AUTO mode.
VID is stuck to 1050mV, even in lower powerstates.

when I use the offset on manual mode through OverdriveNTool, the VID drops to whaterver I set it on the powerplay table.

In manual mode the drop in VID (and consequently Vcore) keeps the clock drops lower, because it's using less power, even when pressing against the 150W power limit.

On the other hand, even setting a hard 1050mV VID on the bios, but leaving it in AUTO mode makes the clocks more erratic, because the VID isn't dropping from 1050mV when changing power states, the clocks do drop, but without the voltage dropping with it, the power consumption isn't lowered optimally.

the possible solution would be setting a max VID to each power state on the ASIC table (if possible, I don't think it is tho?)
I suspect that even a -100mV offset would cause the same issues on AUTO MODE.
so it seems that we are stuck depending on software to set our power states...

Hawaii was so straightforward in this aspect, just set the clocks and manual voltages with hawaii bios reader, and bam! each p-state and voltage would work...
290, I miss you. :-(


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> allright, gotcha. makes sense haha.
> 
> Also I found out what's the problem with the powerstates and why they get weird when using the ASIC table mods on AUTO mode.
> VID is stuck to 1050mV, even in lower powerstates.
> 
> when I use the offset on manual mode through OverdriveNTool, the VID drops to whaterver I set it on the powerplay table.
> 
> In manual mode the drop in VID (and consequently Vcore) keeps the clock drops lower, because it's using less power, even when pressing against the 150W power limit.
> 
> On the other hand, even setting a hard 1050mV VID on the bios, but leaving it in AUTO mode makes the clocks more erratic, because the VID isn't dropping from 1050mV when changing power states, the clocks do drop, but without the voltage dropping with it, the power consumption isn't lowered optimally.
> 
> the possible solution would be setting a max VID to each power state on the ASIC table (if possible, I don't think it is tho?)
> I suspect that even a -100mV offset would cause the same issues on AUTO MODE.
> so it seems that we are stuck depending on software to set our power states...
> 
> Hawaii was so straightforward in this aspect, just set the clocks and manual voltages with hawaii bios reader, and bam! each p-state and voltage would work...
> 290, I miss you. :-(



Yes, I see the same problem when testing to lower the auto voltages with the asic profiling table, but I don't remember if it is only happening with the 580 table or if it is the same on the 590 table. 

To solve the problem you could test to lower dpm clocks until the voltage is lowerd, if not an asic profiling table mod is needed.


The 590 asic profiling table seems to work better in auto mode than the 580 one, maybe you could want to test if it is working better for you. I remember to test the 590 table into one 580 without problems, but I didn't see any change because I didn't know how all this was woring.



Also with the deffault 590 table you could change the per dpm auto voltages changing some values into the powerplay, this could work with the 580 table only changing one bit fron 0 to 1. I have tested the 580 table with my 590 two month ago so I don't remember if it this was working, I only remember that the 590 tables was managing better the voltages. I should have to test it again.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Yes, I see the same problem when testing to lower the auto voltages with the asic profiling table, but I don't remember if it is only happening with the 580 table or if it is the same on the 590 table.
> 
> To solve the problem you could test to lower dpm clocks until the voltage is lowerd, if not an asic profiling table mod is needed.
> 
> 
> The 590 asic profiling table seems to work better in auto mode than the 580 one, maybe you could want to test if it is working better for you. I remember to test the 590 table into one 580 without problems, but I didn't see any change because I didn't know how all this was woring.
> 
> 
> 
> Also with the deffault 590 table you could change the per dpm auto voltages changing some values into the powerplay, this could work with the 580 table only changing one bit fron 0 to 1. I have tested the 580 table with my 590 two month ago so I don't remember if it this was working, I only remember that the 590 tables was managing better the voltages. I should have to test it again.


I'll try and do that, grabbing a 590 bios asap.

edit: only difference is 1075mV limit on auto mode, I prefer using the bios with your modded ASIC_ProfilingInfo. setting manual mode on wattman lets me use all pstate voltages.
is there any info on lowest voltage limit on the ASIC_ProfilingInfo table?


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> I'll try and do that, grabbing a 590 bios asap.
> 
> edit: only difference is 1075mV limit on auto mode, I prefer using the bios with your modded ASIC_ProfilingInfo. setting manual mode on wattman lets me use all pstate voltages.
> is there any info on lowest voltage limit on the ASIC_ProfilingInfo table?



So you have used the 590 ASIC profiling table or the the whole bios?. I had read in this forum that the 590 bios was not working with 580 gpus.



I have tested your clocks with my 590 with the stock ASIC profiling and I get the same auto voltage of 1.075mv voltage for dpm 7, 1.050mv for dpm6 and 1.013v for dpm5, do you see the same?. 



If you are using a 590, what bios are you using?, are you sure it is compatible with your pcb, memory and voltage controller?.


Decreasing the auto voltage can be done via Powerplay or ASIC_ProfilingInfo tables with the 590 bioses or with ASIC_ProfilingInfo table in 580 bioes. I will explain how to do it.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> So you have used the 590 ASIC profiling table or the the whole bios?. I had read in this forum that the 590 bios was not working with 580 gpus.


I used just the 590 asic profiling table, no the whole bios, I didn't think flashing the 590 bios would work.
didn't test further because the 1075mV limit is still too high for my needs, but I'll test if the voltages change when switching DPMs.



mynm said:


> Decreasing the auto voltage can be done via Powerplay or ASIC_ProfilingInfo tables with the 590 bioses or with ASIC_ProfilingInfo table in 580 bioes. I will explain how to do it.


Awesome, I'll be waiting, getting this right will be the first victory with this 580, thanks for all the help.


----------



## mynm

I have done the mod to the bios to let the -100mv VOI offset mod to work if, yoy want to test, but it could be risky and I didn't have tested it with the xfx 580 gts. 

One bios have the stock 590 asic profiling table, with it I suppose you will get around 1.075mv.

The other one is using your stock 580 asic profiling table, with it I suppose you will get around 1.2mv. 

The mod is done thanks to Vento041's ATOMTableResize tool :thumb:



morecs said:


> I used just the 590 asic profiling table, no the whole bios, I didn't think flashing the 590 bios would work.
> didn't test further because the 1075mV limit is still too high for my needs, but I'll test if the voltages change when switching DPMs.


 So are you gettin 1.075mv + the 100mv offset?

Voltages will not change when switching DPMs voltages if manual mode is not used, like with the 580 asic profiling table.



morecs said:


> Awesome, I'll be waiting, getting this right will be the first victory with this 580, thanks for all the help.


You are welcome.

This is the 590 asic profiling table: 

0C 01 03 06 70 D9 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 
20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 
43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 
08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 
03 00 00 00 4A 01 00 00 94 02 00 00 7A 03 00 00 
38 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 96 05 00 00 2C 06 00 00 
CC 06 00 00 20 89 0B 00 C8 EA 0B 00 F8 59 0D 00 
60 96 0E 00 58 BB 0F 00 70 B1 10 00 C0 74 11 00 
80 4F 12 00 16 01 00 00 35 04 00 00 62 00 00 00 
1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 7B 00 00 00 4F 08 00 00 10 F9 70 01 
00 00 F0 12 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00

Like in the 580 table the red values ones are for the max manual voltage and the green one is for the max auto voltage.
The blue ones looks like are some offset for the avfs voltages, so decreasing them in the same amount you will get lower voltages, and increasing then higher.

There are other values into Powerplay that can be used like an offset for per dpm voltages like I say here but as in 580 power play they are 0 in your case you could only increase the voltages.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> I have done the mod to the bios to let the -100mv VOI offset mod to work if, yoy want to test, but it could be risky and I didn't have tested it with the xfx 580 gts.
> 
> One bios have the stock 590 asic profiling table, with it I suppose you will get around 1.075mv.
> 
> The other one is using your stock 580 asic profiling table, with it I suppose you will get around 1.2mv.
> 
> The mod is done thanks to Vento041's ATOMTableResize tool :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> So are you gettin 1.075mv + the 100mv offset?
> 
> Voltages will not change when switching DPMs voltages if manual mode is not used, like with the 580 asic profiling table.
> 
> 
> 
> You are welcome.
> 
> This is the 590 asic profiling table:
> 
> 0C 01 03 06 70 D9 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A
> 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08
> 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00
> 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F
> 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00
> 03 00 00 00 4A 01 00 00 94 02 00 00 7A 03 00 00
> 38 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 96 05 00 00 2C 06 00 00
> CC 06 00 00 20 89 0B 00 C8 EA 0B 00 F8 59 0D 00
> 60 96 0E 00 58 BB 0F 00 70 B1 10 00 C0 74 11 00
> 80 4F 12 00 16 01 00 00 35 04 00 00 62 00 00 00
> 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 7B 00 00 00 4F 08 00 00 10 F9 70 01
> 00 00 F0 12 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00
> 
> Like in the 580 table the red values ones are for the max manual voltage and the green one is for the max auto voltage.
> The blue ones looks like are some offset for the avfs voltages, so decreasing them in the same amount you will get lower voltages, and increasing then higher.
> 
> There are other values into Powerplay that can be used like an offset for per dpm voltages like I say here but as in 580 power play they are 0 in your case you could only increase the voltages.


neither of these BIOSes are booting.

o.o


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> I have done the mod to the bios to let the -100mv VOI offset mod to work if, yoy want to test, but it could be risky and I didn't have tested it with the xfx 580 gts.


sure, I'll try them, a hard -100mV offset using the NCP81022 would be ideal to counter this weird stock offset



mynm said:


> So are you gettin 1.075mv + the 100mv offset?


exactly, the resulting vcore is around 1150-1175mV


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> sure, I'll try them, a hard -100mV offset using the NCP81022 would be ideal to counter this weird stock offset





morecs said:


> neither of these BIOSes are booting.
> 
> o.o



I will try to see what is worng in the bioses.





morecs said:


> exactly, the resulting vcore is around 1150-1175mV



Do you have tested to lower the max voltages at the 590 asic profiling?. If you see more than one dpm with the max voltage try decreasing the blue values. As your gpu is getting the same auto 1.175v as mine for 1400nhz, I will try to mod my bios asic profiling to see what values are ok.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Do you have tested to lower the max voltages at the 590 asic profiling?. If you see more than one dpm with the max voltage try decreasing the blue values. As your gpu is getting the same auto 1.175v as mine for 1400nhz, I will try to mod my bios asic profiling to see what values are ok.


I'm trying to figure out what the blue values stand for, if they're really the offsets, I have no idea what values to use because:

16 01 hex -> 0116 hex -> 278 dec? 

35 04 hex -> 0435 hex -> 1077 dec???

62 00 hex -> 0062 hex -> 98 dec???

these make no sense to me, I don't know what those values are supposed to represent or if there's an specific formula to interpret them, unlike the other values that clearly represent voltages.


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> I'm trying to figure out what the blue values stand for, if they're really the offsets, I have no idea what values to use because:
> 
> 16 01 hex -> 0116 hex -> 278 dec?
> 
> 35 04 hex -> 0435 hex -> 1077 dec???
> 
> 62 00 hex -> 0062 hex -> 98 dec???
> 
> these make no sense to me, I don't know what those values are supposed to represent or if there's an specific formula to interpret them, unlike the other values that clearly represent voltages.



I don't know neither for what exactly are used, but I have tested them and there is no problem with them. They names are ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0, ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1 and ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2, seems some thing related to AVFS voltages average and standard deviation (sigma), maybe some thing related to a normal distribution (N) of the avfs voltages, but I don't know, I can't make sense of it.

But I have tested them and auto voltages are reduced if the values are reduced and increased if they are increased.
I don't know the relation between them so I think is better to reduce them in the same percent.


So you could test decreasing them a 10% to FA, *03C9 (edited)* and 58. I will test these values.



I have made other VOI related bioses, maybe they are working. If not I, don't know what is failing.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> I don't know neither for what exactly are used, but I have tested them and there is no problem with them. They names are ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0, ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1 and ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2, seems some thing related to AVFS voltages average and standard deviation (sigma), maybe some thing related to a normal distribution (N) of the avfs voltages, but I don't know, I can't make sense of it.
> 
> But I have tested them and auto voltages are reduced if the values are reduced and increased if they are increased.
> I don't know the relation between them so I think is better to reduce them in the same percent.
> 
> 
> So you could test decreasing them a 10% to FA, 03C and 58. I will test these values.
> 
> 
> 
> I have made other VOI related bioses, maybe they are working. If not I, don't know what is failing.


yo, great news, the BIOS with the 590 ASIC_profilingInfo you just posted works, and on auto the VIDs are changing with the DPMs

EDIT: maybe it was working before, earlier I didn't test DPM changing after all

DPM7 - 1075mV (It changes between 1063-1087)
DPM6 - 1056mV
DPM5 - 1006mV
DPM4 - 950mV

I'm going to change the limits to 1050mV and test this behavior, if it works it'll be great.

btw, the VOI offset still doesn't work, I suspect that the board must have some kind of fuse that hardlocks this offset, NCP81022 control seems to be somewhat locked in the card, even using a sapphire bios didn't change the +100 offset.

also, It might come down to my ASIC quality making things worse, my card is only 68% >.<

EDIT 2: trying to raise the limit right now.


----------



## morecs

Allright, tested the changes on the 590 ASIC profiling info table, here's what I've observed:

DPM 7 and 6 give me 1050mV VID
DPM 5 gives me 1000-1006mV VID
DPM 4 gives me 950mV VID.

so that's progress I guess.

I'll try and lower the blue values you highlighted even further.

EDIT: 

allright, just tried those values with -10%, -20%, -50% and -75%

didn't see any significant change, forced DPM changing by reducing the power limit with the GPU-Z render test and using firestrike.

from dpm 7-5 the VID stick to 1050mV regardless.

using OverdriveNTool to read the automatic VID values shows from DPM 0-7:

750
769
887
1025
1050
1050
1050
1050

regardless of changing those blue values.

well, I guess this is defeat, I guess wanting direct voltage control per DPM was too much to ask from AMD, and a way to set an offset in bios from XFX.
kinda bummed after all this time trying to get this right 

EDIT 2: I wonder if there's a way to get lower EVVs by making changes to some table in the BIOS, time to read some more.

yo, so far, this RX 590 ASIC profiling Info has given me the best results, since it has a 1075mV upper voltage, I'll try adding an -25mV offset in the VOI table, if I remember correctly, there was a bit there next to the LLC config that can do that.

also, something interesting @mynm, I've been reading the RX 480 to 580 conversion thread, and there's a post by you highlighting some interesting stuff on an ASIC profiling info table, I tried editing the ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM with the values I wanted, but it didn't do anything. 

how does the BIOS use those values??

EDIT 3:

the -25mV offset in the VOI worked. I'm pretty sure I'm getting all DPM voltages on auto now, going to test some more to make sure.

EDIT 4: absolute ******* sucess, the same results I get when using Manual mode, without using any software, holy crap I'm happy.
I can't monitor the specific VID because the NCP81022 stops showing it on hwinfo whenever you mess with the LLC+offset bit apparently, but I confirmed that the voltages are going down acoordingly when the clocks drop, instead of trying to stay in the DPM7's voltages.

now I'm getting 1400/2250Mhz @~1.1V, and more importantly, my card isn't melting itself anymore.
@mynm, thanks for all the help, If there's anything you need help experimenting with, I'm absolutely down with helping out, once again, thanks a bunch


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> yo, great news, the BIOS with the 590 ASIC_profilingInfo you just posted works, and on auto the VIDs are changing with the DPMs
> 
> EDIT: maybe it was working before, earlier I didn't test DPM changing after all
> 
> DPM7 - 1075mV (It changes between 1063-1087)
> DPM6 - 1056mV
> DPM5 - 1006mV
> DPM4 - 950mV
> 
> I'm going to change the limits to 1050mV and test this behavior, if it works it'll be great.
> 
> btw, the VOI offset still doesn't work, I suspect that the board must have some kind of fuse that hardlocks this offset, NCP81022 control seems to be somewhat locked in the card, even using a sapphire bios didn't change the +100 offset.
> 
> also, It might come down to my ASIC quality making things worse, my card is only 68% >.<
> 
> EDIT 2: trying to raise the limit right now.



Yes 590 ASIC_profilingInfo is working much better giving much lower voltages.

If with the sapphire bios you are getting the same +100mv offset, it seems that is harware related. And if with the sapphire bios and a -100mv into the VOI is not working it seems is hardlocked like you say, so we can't do any thing more. The problem with sapphires bioses is that are using a dinamic vddci and your xfx bios is using a fixed vddci, also some values for vddci are diferent into VOI. So to use the sapphire bios into your gpu could be risky.



morecs said:


> Allright, tested the changes on the 590 ASIC profiling info table, here's what I've observed:
> 
> DPM 7 and 6 give me 1050mV VID
> DPM 5 gives me 1000-1006mV VID
> DPM 4 gives me 950mV VID.
> 
> so that's progress I guess.
> 
> I'll try and lower the blue values you highlighted even further.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> allright, just tried those values with -10%, -20%, -50% and -75%
> 
> didn't see any significant change, forced DPM changing by reducing the power limit with the GPU-Z render test and using firestrike.
> 
> from dpm 7-5 the VID stick to 1050mV regardless.
> 
> using OverdriveNTool to read the automatic VID values shows from DPM 0-7:
> 
> 750
> 769
> 887
> 1025
> 1050
> 1050
> 1050
> 1050
> 
> regardless of changing those blue values.
> 
> well, I guess this is defeat, I guess wanting direct voltage control per DPM was too much to ask from AMD, and a way to set an offset in bios from XFX.
> kinda bummed after all this time trying to get this right


Maybe not changing the max voltages into asic profiling and only change blue values could work, I will try it.



morecs said:


> EDIT 2: I wonder if there's a way to get lower EVVs by making changes to some table in the BIOS, time to read some more.
> 
> yo, so far, this RX 590 ASIC profiling Info has given me the best results, since it has a 1075mV upper voltage, I'll try adding an -25mV offset in the VOI table, if I remember correctly, there was a bit there next to the LLC config that can do that.
> 
> also, something interesting @*mynm* , I've been reading the RX 480 to 580 conversion thread, and there's a post by you highlighting some interesting stuff on an ASIC profiling info table, I tried editing the ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM with the values I wanted, but it didn't do anything.
> 
> how does the BIOS use those values??
> 
> EDIT 3:
> 
> the -25mV offset in the VOI worked. I'm pretty sure I'm getting all DPM voltages on auto now, going to test some more to make sure.
> 
> EDIT 4: absolute ******* sucess, the same results I get when using Manual mode, without using any software, holy crap I'm happy.
> I can't monitor the specific VID because the NCP81022 stops showing it on hwinfo whenever you mess with the LLC+offset bit apparently, but I confirmed that the voltages are going down acoordingly when the clocks drop, instead of trying to stay in the DPM7's voltages.
> 
> now I'm getting 1400/2250Mhz @~1.1V, and more importantly, my card isn't melting itself anymore.


Yes -25mV offset in the VOI is other way but it is low in you case. Hwinfo stops showing VID when an offset is added, but my 590 wattTool version for the ncp81022, strangely, is not affected and you can see it  . 

About the -25mV offset in the VOI it is related to the 01 is -25 mV, default 10 is initial programmed offset and it is related to D7 resgister maybe changin the E6 register to D7 could work if ir is not locked:

2E 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 10 96 40 00 00 00 00 00 *D7* 00 F0 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00

About the ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM, I don't know how or when are they used, I have tested to change the dpm 7 one but as you I didn't see any change.

But if you are ok with your result maybe is not worth to try more things.




morecs said:


> @*mynm* , thanks for all the help, If there's anything you need help experimenting with, I'm absolutely down with helping out, once again, thanks a bunch


You are welcome, thanks for the testing and the offering of doing more tests :thumb:


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Yes 590 ASIC_profilingInfo is working much better giving much lower voltages.


Probs because the 12nm POLARIS 30 chip needs to run on lower voltages, very fortunate coincidence for us!



mynm said:


> Maybe not changing the max voltages into asic profiling and only change blue values could work, I will try it.


I'll make some tests too, please let us know about your results.



mynm said:


> About the -25mV offset in the VOI it is related to the 01 is -25 mV, default 10 is initial programmed offset and it is related to D7 resgister maybe changin the E6 register to D7 could work if ir is not locked:
> 
> 2E 00 03 01 01 03 12 00 10 96 40 00 00 00 00 00 *D7* 00 F0 00 FF 00 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00


Worth taking a look at this then, I'll test it.


----------



## MaxStlk

Dear forum members, have a good day. Can you help me with my issue.
I modified my ASUS GL702ZC laptop with RX580 / 4GB VRAM by resoldering the memory modules from Samsung K4G41325FE to Samsung K4G80325FB.
Support for these memory modules is present in the BIOS of the video card, but the video card still cannot use above 4 GB of video memory. I tried to change in Polaris BIOS Editor PRO Density / Vendor ID /other, but it does not bring any result. I have a suspicion that memory size is hardcoded in the BIOS.
Everything is further complicated by the fact that no one did anything like this with this laptop model.
And therefore I want to ask for your help in this matter. I am ready to say "thank you" financially if there is a need =)
(Sorry for my bad English - i learned it by manuals etc.)


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> Probs because the 12nm POLARIS 30 chip needs to run on lower voltages, very fortunate coincidence for us!
> 
> I'll make some tests too, please let us know about your results.
> 
> 
> Worth taking a look at this then, I'll test it.


Try with this asic profiling table:

0C 01 03 06 28 9A 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08
20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 28 9A 01 00 28 9A 01 00
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 
43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 
08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 
03 00 00 00 4A 01 00 00 94 02 00 00 7A 03 00 00
38 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 96 05 00 00 2C 06 00 00 
CC 06 00 00 20 89 0B 00 C8 EA 0B 00 F8 59 0D 00
60 96 0E 00 58 BB 0F 00 70 B1 10 00 C0 74 11 00 
80 4F 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 7B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 F9 70 01 
00 00 68 10 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00

I have changed the max voltages to 1.050v, and seted the blue values and one more to 0. With this I get 1.050v for dpm7, 1.037 for dpm6, 981mv for dpm5 and 950mv for dpm4 to 1 due to the memory 950mv vddc floor voltage. Setting with OverdriveNtool the memory dpm3 vddc floor voltage from 950mv to 900mv, I get 912mv for dpm 4 and 900 from dpm 3 to 1. If with these voltages the clocks are stable, the memory vddc floor voltage can be changed in to power play to lower it and lower dpm 4 to 1 voltages.

I think that voltages can't be reduced more with the asic profiling table.



MaxStlk said:


> Dear forum members, have a good day. Can you help me with my issue.
> I modified my ASUS GL702ZC laptop from the RX580 / 4GB VRAM by resoldering the memory modules from Samsung K4G41325FE to Samsung K4G80325FB.
> Support for these memory modules is present in the BIOS of the video card, but the video card still cannot use above 4 GB of video memory. I tried to change in Polaris BIOS Editor PRO Density / Vendor ID /other, but it does not bring any result. I have a suspicion that memory size is hardcoded in the BIOS.
> Everything is further complicated by the fact that no one did anything like this with this laptop model.
> And therefore I want to ask for your help in this matter. I am ready to say "thank you" financially if there is a need =)
> (Sorry for my bad English - i learned it by manuals etc.)



I can't help with it, sorry.


----------



## MaxStlk

mynm said:


> I can't help with it, sorry.


Its sad, but thank you for your answer!
Is it too hard to mod bios that heavy?


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> Try with this asic profiling table:
> 
> 0C 01 03 06 28 9A 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A
> 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08
> 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 28 9A 01 00 28 9A 01 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00
> 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F
> 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00
> 03 00 00 00 4A 01 00 00 94 02 00 00 7A 03 00 00
> 38 04 00 00 EC 04 00 00 96 05 00 00 2C 06 00 00
> CC 06 00 00 20 89 0B 00 C8 EA 0B 00 F8 59 0D 00
> 60 96 0E 00 58 BB 0F 00 70 B1 10 00 C0 74 11 00
> 80 4F 12 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 1B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 7B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 F9 70 01
> 00 00 68 10 00 01 00 01 00 01 01 00
> 
> I have changed the max voltages to 1.050v, and seted the blue values and one more to 0. With this I get 1.050v for dpm7, 1.037 for dpm6, 981mv for dpm5 and 950mv for dpm4 to 1 due to the memory 950mv vddc floor voltage. Setting with OverdriveNtool the memory dpm3 vddc floor voltage from 950mv to 900mv, I get 912mv for dpm 4 and 900 from dpm 3 to 1. If with these voltages the clocks are stable, the memory vddc floor voltage can be changed in to power play to lower it and lower dpm 4 to 1 voltages.
> 
> I think that voltages can't be reduced more with the asic profiling table.


currently testing zeroing these values, I'm definitely getting lower DPM voltages, and higher clocks when the power budget is tight, gonna do some more testing.


----------



## Morests

@mynm, allright, tested the last table, zeroing the values basically makes the DPMs behave like manual mode, voltage becomes somewhat less granular, now that can be a good or bad thing depending on your needs, if the voltage drop is too sharp in a given moment, you risk crashing the drivers, so my theory is that those values do some kind of smoothing during voltage changes.



the table gave me slightly higher clocks on lower voltages, and remedied the weird +100mV offset that my card gives me.


In the end I decided for using the plain RX 590 ASIC_profilingInfo table, since fiddling with the smoothing values kinda makes me uneasy since I'm not sure how they work.


Now I'm gonna play with the E6 register in the VOI table, I will try and us D7 and see what happens


----------



## mynm

Morests said:


> @*mynm* , allright, tested the last table, zeroing the values basically makes the DPMs behave like manual mode, voltage becomes somewhat less granular, now that can be a good or bad thing depending on your needs, if the voltage drop is too sharp in a given moment, you risk crashing the drivers, so my theory is that those values do some kind of smoothing during voltage changes.
> 
> 
> 
> the table gave me slightly higher clocks on lower voltages, and remedied the weird +100mV offset that my card gives me.
> 
> 
> In the end I decided for using the plain RX 590 ASIC_profilingInfo table, since fiddling with the smoothing values kinda makes me uneasy since I'm not sure how they work.
> 
> 
> Now I'm gonna play with the E6 register in the VOI table, I will try and us D7 and see what happens


I have no idea of what the values are doing, all I know about the names for the values and a link to a pdf where you can found some explanation about some for the names that you see for the values is here.

The last of the blue values that I have changed to 0 is named ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m1.
Acordig to the pdf, CKS is Clock Stretching, and pdf says: "The clock stretcher responds to voltage droops greater than 2.5% and can reduce the frequency by up to 20%." and "mitigates voltage droop events" maybe doing it 0 is reducting its effect, like you say, but I can't know if it is like that, I only see that voltages are lowerd, I have not tested it much.

There are other two values into the table named 00 UCHAR ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF and 01 UCHAR ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON, the CKSON one is 1, so I suppose it is using CKS.

The post to all the names for the values of the ASIC profiling table is one year and a half old, is a shame nobody have tested them or tried to know what they are doing.


----------



## morecs

holy crap, that's valuable info, I've actually been playing with these values for the last couple of days, I'mma study those, thanks!

also, messing with the VOI was a crapshoot.

just decided to use the sapphire rx 590 nitro+se's VOI, since it uses an NCP81022 and has a similar VRM layout.

btw @mynm, a question, you said that *20 03 ulEfuseEncodeRange* is an offset applied to the DPMs, any Idea how this work? have you ever tested it??


----------



## mynm

morecs said:


> holy crap, that's valuable info, I've actually been playing with these values for the last couple of days, I'mma study those, thanks!
> 
> also, messing with the VOI was a crapshoot.
> 
> just decided to use the sapphire rx 590 nitro+se's VOI, since it uses an NCP81022 and has a similar VRM layout.
> 
> btw @*mynm* , a question, you said that *20 03 ulEfuseEncodeRange* is an offset applied to the DPMs, any Idea how this work? have you ever tested it??



You are welcome :thumb:

Is not a good idea to use the rx 590 nitro+ VOI, it is using a dinamic vddci and your gpu is using a fixed vddci, and some of the vaules for the vddci are in the VOI table, so using it can be risky.
You can see info about this here and here.

About ulEfuseEncodeRange it is used like a voltage offset, but only for the manual voltages, and is not working ok for decreasig volatages, as they can be lowered to much for the lower dpms and don't be stable. If you want to use manual voltages, is better to set them to the bios at FF0X values or with a software. And if you want to keep the manual mode at windows start, maybe OverdriveNTool have a way to use one profile at windows start, but I don't know how to do it.


I also have tested to lower the dpm0 voltage to 650mv, setting powerplay dpm0 and asic profiling ulMinVddc to 650mv, but the voltage is only going to 700mv, maybe there is a limit for it in the bios or at the driver.


And I have tested to lower the memory vddc voltage floor. With Less than 775mv when memory is at 2000mhz I get a black screen, so I have setted it to 800mv to be safe.


----------



## morecs

mynm said:


> You are welcome :thumb:
> 
> Is not a good idea to use the rx 590 nitro+ VOI, it is using a dinamic vddci and your gpu is using a fixed vddci, and some of the vaules for the vddci are in the VOI table, so using it can be risky.
> You can see info about this here and here.
> 
> About ulEfuseEncodeRange it is used like a voltage offset, but only for the manual voltages, and is not working ok for decreasig volatages, as they can be lowered to much for the lower dpms and don't be stable. If you want to use manual voltages, is better to set them to the bios at FF0X values or with a software. And if you want to keep the manual mode at windows start, maybe OverdriveNTool have a way to use one profile at windows start, but I don't know how to do it.
> 
> 
> I also have tested to lower the dpm0 voltage to 650mv, setting powerplay dpm0 and asic profiling ulMinVddc to 650mv, but the voltage is only going to 700mv, maybe there is a limit for it in the bios or at the driver.
> 
> 
> And I have tested to lower the memory vddc voltage floor. With Less than 775mv when memory is at 2000mhz I get a black screen, so I have setted it to 800mv to be safe.


ayy, thanks for the tip, went back to stock VOI.


----------



## EMYHC

Hi guys,today i'm play with the powerplay table and ucCKSVOffsetandDisable;in relation to this,what is the right values for raise this offsets?I try 0D,0E,0F for any dpm and i don't see a great difference on voltage,is possible use this offset for add for example +50mv or +75mv to selective dpm?


----------



## mynm

EMYHC said:


> Hi guys,today i'm play with the powerplay table and ucCKSVOffsetandDisable;in relation to this,what is the right values for raise this offsets?I try 0D,0E,0F for any dpm and i don't see a great difference on voltage,is possible use this offset for add for example +50mv or +75mv to selective dpm?


To do to work ucCKSVOffsetandDisable, ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage have to be setted to 1. It is 0 in rx 480/470 and 580/570 gpus, but it is 1 in 590 gpus. So by deffult it is only working for 590 gpus. Is the one that [mention}datspike highlightes in blue here. 

590 gpus are using different vales for it like D, 26, or 32. It seems that is using 6.25mv step voltages and rounding it, so for example 6.25mv is 7, 12.5mv is D, 37.5mv is 26 and 50mv is 32. But it seems that if you are not useing the 6.25mv step it is rounding it to the nearest SVID2 voltage. 

It is adding the offset voltage value to the default auto dpm voltage, and the ceiling for it is the usMaxVoltage_0_25mv. So you can use it to reduce or increase a determinated dpm voltage.

It is only working in auto mode, so if you are using wattman, ONT or AB to change a dmp voltage it is not working.


----------



## EMYHC

I've try another interesting value,00 01 after usMaxVoltage_0_25mv is loadline calibration for ucCKSVOffsetandDisable;set to 00 00
disable loadline and apply a fixed voltage!
No one has news about it ulaTDClimitPerDPM and ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM?
I've play with aTDCLimitPerDPM table,sounds like auto limit TDC for DPM state,tonight i will make some test...


----------



## mynm

EMYHC said:


> I've try another interesting value,00 01 after usMaxVoltage_0_25mv is loadline calibration for ucCKSVOffsetandDisable;set to 00 00
> disable loadline and apply a fixed voltage!
> No one has news about it ulaTDClimitPerDPM and ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM?
> I've play with aTDCLimitPerDPM table,sounds like auto limit TDC for DPM state,tonight i will make some test...


The values after usMaxVoltage_0_25mv are two, the first 00 is ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF and the 01 is ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON; I think that GB is Guard Bands and CKS is clock-stretching acording to this amd pdf , and seems related to VDROOP, but I don't have tested it.

Maybe they are only disabling some other vales into the asic profiling table, like:
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a0; 
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a1; 
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a2;
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a0; 
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a1;
ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a2;


About the ulaTDClimitPerDPM and ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM I don't have tested them.


I also have included into OverdriveNTool registry powerplay editor the per dpm ucCKSVOffsetandDisable values, if somebody wants to test. It should work for 590 gpus or previous polaris gpus changing ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage to 1 into asic profiling table. 


It is the 0.2.8 beta11 version, I think it have some problem with the fans profile but tede says is a driver problem, so keep it in mind.* Edited:* It seems that 19.5.1 Driver is solving the fans problem, so tede was right. 


*Edited: *I have changed the links I don't know why they stops working in some point. 



OverdriveNTool Release

OverdriveNTool Source code


----------



## Eliovp

mynm said:


> It is the 0.2.8 beta11 version, I think it have some problem with the fans profile but tede says is a driver problem, so keep it in mind.
> 
> OverdriveNTool Release
> 
> OverdriveNTool Source code



You can always try my mem tweak tool, has clock/fan control as well.. (plus some extra's )

Link

Cheers!


----------



## mynm

Eliovp said:


> You can always try my mem tweak tool, has clock/fan control as well.. (plus some extra's )
> 
> Link
> 
> Cheers!



I know your tool, seems great to test the memory timings without flashing :thumb:. But it have the same problem of the rest of software less wattman, like you can see here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27868488-post5211.html . It don't have an auto button to apply the voltages. You know that wattman have two modes the auto and the manual one. Manual and auto mode are using different voltages, the ones all the tool are showing are the manual ones, not the auto ones. The auto mode is using an 25mv avfs range of voltages for per dpm and the manual is using a fixed voltage.

So I can't use your tool to test the timinings, because I want to use auto voltages.

What program are you using to do you tool?, is it visual studio 2019?.


----------



## mynm

mynm said:


> It is the 0.2.8 beta11 version, I think it have some problem with the fans profile but tede says is a driver problem, so keep it in mind.
> 
> OverdriveNTool Release
> 
> OverdriveNTool Source code



It seems that 19.5.1 Driver is solving the fans problem, so tede was right.


----------



## generaleramon

has someone tried to go lower than [email protected](Reference RX480)? Ultralow idle volts and zerofan is nice. 675mv using a -25mv offset from the OS seems fine, but 675mv via Bios is crashing when the drivers are loaded. Just curious


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> I know your tool, seems great to test the memory timings without flashing :thumb:. But it have the same problem of the rest of software less wattman, like you can see here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/27868488-post5211.html . It don't have an auto button to apply the voltages. You know that wattman have two modes the auto and the manual one. Manual and auto mode are using different voltages, the ones all the tool are showing are the manual ones, not the auto ones. The auto mode is using an 25mv avfs range of voltages for per dpm and the manual is using a fixed voltage.
> 
> So I can't use your tool to test the timinings, because I want to use auto voltages.
> 
> What program are you using to do you tool?, is it visual studio 2019?.


i still don´t understand if and how i can finetune the Autovoltage applied. Idle and Max voltage is easy, but the other DPMs are hard to edit. Some suggestions? tuning ulEfuseMin is clearly helping a bit but i can´t do a precise job with that.


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> has someone tried to go lower than [email protected](Reference RX480)? Ultralow idle volts and zerofan is nice. 675mv using a -25mv offset from the OS seems fine, but 675mv via Bios is crashing when the drivers are loaded. Just curious



I have tested 650mv, it is shown in OverdriveNTool, but it seems is bloked to 700mv. I have changed the dpm 0 voltage and the ulMinVddc in asicprofiling table. Maybe you didn't have changed the ulMinVddc and that is why driver is crashing.




generaleramon said:


> i still don´t understand if and how i can finetune the Autovoltage applied. Idle and Max voltage is easy, but the other DPMs are hard to edit. Some suggestions? tuning ulEfuseMin is clearly helping a bit but i can´t do a precise job with that.


Auto and manual voltages are diferent and independent between them. 

The auto voltages are the default used ones and are using a range of voltages for per dpm. The voltage range can be 0 or 25mv for the dpm7 depending of asic quality, if with dpm7 clock the voltage is the usMaxVoltage_0_25mv, it is 0, but it seems that there are other clocks like around 1411mhz that is likea ceiling for the range even if the voltage is lower than usMaxVoltage_0_25mv. Auto voltages are not shown by any tool or wattman, you only can see it blocking dpms.

Manual voltages, are using a fixed voltage for per dpm, are the ones you see at tools and wattman. 

ulEfuseMin is more or less as a voltage offset and is used to set the defult manual voltages, not the auto ones, at least in 580 and 590 gpus. But it is not working ok for lowering voltages because it can lower in excess lower dpm voltages.

If you want to lower manual voltages is better to use wattman or a tool to set them, and apply them at start. Wattman is not saving profiles for me. What is working for me is to set a OverdriveNTool profile loaded by comands at windows start with a task created by windows task schedules, and I suppose with Afertburner but I don't have tested it. ONT command loader profiles are using manual voltages and Afterburner is using always manual voltages.

Maybe I have to explain better how I see is working asic profiling table to set auto and manual voltages.

This is one 480 asic profiling table, it can be diferent for you:

0C 01 03 06 38 C1 01 00 80 38 01 00 38 00 06 0A 
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 
20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 
43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 
08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 
03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00
84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00
14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00 
90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00 
30 8C 11 
-----------00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 
1B 00 00 00 00 00 0C 05 FE FF B5 9C 05 00 CE FF 
FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 80 60 FE FF FD F8 
FF FF 0A 03 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF 
FF FF F8 11 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00

The first part is used to set the defult manual voltages, and the second to set the auto ones.
The blue values are used to set the min and max manual voltages.

Dpm 0 is using manual voltages so ulMinVddc is used for it.
The green one is usMaxVoltage_0_25mv and is used to set the max auto voltage.

About the rest of values I have written about them in some recent post.

It seems AMD where kidding us for 3 years, or in some point they starts to use auto voltages as default ones. I'm a little bit tired of this.


----------



## kilogrm70

Does anyone happen to have a copy of the der8auer	RX 480 Unlocked Air bios? The download link for it at the page below seems to be corrupted.

http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/


----------



## BLUuuE

kilogrm70 said:


> Does anyone happen to have a copy of the der8auer	RX 480 Unlocked Air bios? The download link for it at the page below seems to be corrupted.
> 
> http://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/


The download link actually downloads the whole file, but prepends some error messages so the file isn't recognised as a zip file.

I made a simple Python script that downloads the file, removes the error messages and saves it as bios.zip.


Code:


from urllib import request

URL = 'https://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/?wpdmdl=2394'

with request.urlopen(URL) as response:
    data = response.read()
    zip_header_start = data.find(b'\x50\x4b')
    if zip_header_start != -1:
        with open('bios.zip', 'wb') as file:
            file.write(data[zip_header_start:])
            print('Saved to bios.zip')
    else:
        print('Invalid download link')


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> I have tested 650mv, it is shown in OverdriveNTool, but it seems is bloked to 700mv. I have changed the dpm 0 voltage and the ulMinVddc in asicprofiling table. Maybe you didn't have changed the ulMinVddc and that is why driver is crashing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Auto and manual voltages are diferent and independent between them.
> 
> The auto voltages are the default used ones and are using a range of voltages for per dpm. The voltage range can be 0 or 25mv for the dpm7 depending of asic quality, if with dpm7 clock the voltage is the usMaxVoltage_0_25mv, it is 0, but it seems that there are other clocks like around 1411mhz that is likea ceiling for the range even if the voltage is lower than usMaxVoltage_0_25mv. Auto voltages are not shown by any tool or wattman, you only can see it blocking dpms.
> 
> Manual voltages, are using a fixed voltage for per dpm, are the ones you see at tools and wattman.
> 
> ulEfuseMin is more or less as a voltage offset and is used to set the defult manual voltages, not the auto ones, at least in 580 and 590 gpus. But it is not working ok for lowering voltages because it can lower in excess lower dpm voltages.
> 
> If you want to lower manual voltages is better to use wattman or a tool to set them, and apply them at start. Wattman is not saving profiles for me. What is working for me is to set a OverdriveNTool profile loaded by comands at windows start with a task created by windows task schedules, and I suppose with Afertburner but I don't have tested it. ONT command loader profiles are using manual voltages and Afterburner is using always manual voltages.
> 
> Maybe I have to explain better how I see is working asic profiling table to set auto and manual voltages.
> 
> This is one 480 asic profiling table, it can be diferent for you:
> 
> 0C 01 03 06 38 C1 01 00 80 38 01 00 38 00 06 0A
> 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08
> 20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00
> 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00
> 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F
> 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00
> 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00
> 03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00
> 84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00
> 14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00
> 90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00
> 30 8C 11
> -----------00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00
> 1B 00 00 00 00 00 0C 05 FE FF B5 9C 05 00 CE FF
> FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 80 60 FE FF FD F8
> FF FF 0A 03 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF
> FF FF F8 11 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00
> 
> The first part is used to set the defult manual voltages, and the second to set the auto ones.
> The blue values are used to set the min and max manual voltages.
> 
> Dpm 0 is using manual voltages so ulMinVddc is used for it.
> The green one is usMaxVoltage_0_25mv and is used to set the max auto voltage.
> 
> About the rest of values I have written about them in some recent post.
> 
> It seems AMD where kidding us for 3 years, or in some point they starts to use auto voltages as default ones. I'm a little bit tired of this.


Thanks for the tips, my first card can idle @700mv, the second one is stable @750mv. About the rest, i have set the max voltage to 1150mv and i'm tuning the other DPMs with ulEfuseMin, not perfect but it's something.


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> Thanks for the tips, my first card can idle @700mv, the second one is stable @750mv. About the rest, i have set the max voltage to 1150mv and i'm tuning the other DPMs with ulEfuseMin, not perfect but it's something.



So are your 480s using manual mode as default?. Are you getting a max voltage of 1.15v without changing to manual mode with wattman or other tool?. Don't you have set usMaxVoltage_0_25mv to 1150mv?.


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> So are your 480s using manual mode as default?. Are you getting a max voltage of 1.15v without changing to manual mode with wattman or other tool?. Don't you have set usMaxVoltage_0_25mv to 1150mv?.


Full "Auto"
ulMaxVddc > 1150mv
ulMinVddc > 700mv
ulEvvDefaultVddc > 1150mv
ulEvvNoCalcVddc > 1150mv
usMaxVoltage_0_25mv > 1150mv


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> Full "Auto"
> ulMaxVddc > 1150mv
> ulMinVddc > 700mv
> ulEvvDefaultVddc > 1150mv
> ulEvvNoCalcVddc > 1150mv
> usMaxVoltage_0_25mv > 1150mv



Ok, so if you are using auto mode it shoult be only using usMaxVoltage_0_25mv as a max voltages and no the other values. Setting ulMaxVddc, mvulEvvDefaultVddc and ulEvvNoCalcVddc to a diferent value of the one you set to usMaxVoltage_0_25mv you could see if your 480s are using a diferent votage for auto and manual. 



The rest of the second half of the table values before usMaxVoltage_0_25mv, for me are used for auto mode, and are like a voltage offset, like ulEfuseMin for maual ones. I have tested to do them all 0 and I don't see any problem, but I have no idea if they are doing only that or they have other funtion for the voltages. Some of they names are related to avfs, so these ones should be ok to change.


Edited: If you want lower voltages I think is better to use 590 asic profiling table, with it you will get lower voltages for auto. And not messing around with all the values and losing the time.


----------



## gammagoat

IDK if you guys have seen this, https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-memory-tweak-read-modify-timings-on-the-fly.426435/


----------



## generaleramon

gammagoat said:


> IDK if you guys have seen this, https://forums.guru3d.com/threads/amd-memory-tweak-read-modify-timings-on-the-fly.426435/


Thanks! i will test it for sure...but i'm afraid my timings are already maxed out. I have a slightly new set now (let's call it "Ubermix v3.3"). 242GB/[email protected] Not bad i must say.


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> The rest of the second half of the table values before usMaxVoltage_0_25mv, for me are used for auto mode, and are like a voltage offset, like ulEfuseMin for maual ones. I have tested to do them all 0 and I don't see any problem, but I have no idea if they are doing only that or they have other funtion for the voltages. Some of they names are related to avfs, so these ones should be ok to change.


I think i tried to edit those but nothing changed(Auto Voltages), i will sure try again, as i'm completely "re-doing" the bios for both my cards.


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> I think i tried to edit those but nothing changed(Auto Voltages), i will sure try again, as i'm completely "re-doing" the bios for both my cards.



I have tested the 480 asic profiling with my 590 and changing the first three blue values I said here to the 590 ones, is not reducing voltages, maybe because the rest of the values are to hight and in the 590 table are 0. If you test the 590 asic profiling you will se much lower voltages for the same clocks.


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> I have tested the 480 asic profiling with my 590 and changing the first three blue values I said here to the 590 ones, is not reducing voltages, maybe because the rest of the values are to hight and in the 590 table are 0. If you test the 590 asic profiling you will se much lower voltages for the same clocks.


We'll see, i need around [email protected] and [email protected]


----------



## gammagoat

generaleramon said:


> Thanks! i will test it for sure...but i'm afraid my timings are already maxed out. I have a slightly new set now (let's call it "Ubermix v3.3"). 242GB/[email protected] Not bad i must say.


Hopefully you find it works, I feel a little intimidated by the first post in this thread. I couldn't get a good install of the program.


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> We'll see, i need around [email protected] and [email protected]


So what voltages are you getting with your stock asic profiling? 

I'm testing with this 480 asic profiling:

0C 01 03 06 38 C1 01 00 80 38 01 00 38 00 06 0A
6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 
20 03 00 00 B0 04 00 00 38 C1 01 00 38 C1 01 00 
00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00
43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 
08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00
00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 
00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 
03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00 
84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00 
14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00 
90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00 
30 8C 11 00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 
1B 00 00 00 00 00 0C 05 FE FF B5 9C 05 00 CE FF 
FF FF 00 00 00 00 F3 0D 03 00 80 60 FE FF FD F8 
FF FF 0A 03 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF 
FF FF F8 11 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00

With it in my 590 I get 962mv for 1200mhz and and 1.062V for 1328mhz with a 67.7% asic quality. With the 590 asic profiling I'm getting 1.075v for 1400mhz, and ucCKSVOffsetandDisable are 0 for 480 gpus, so you will get a lower value, and it will be to low for your gpu.


----------



## deepor

I'm trying to tweak the BIOS auto voltages as well here and I'm confused about how things work. My card is an RX480. The data structure in my card's BIOS file is this one here in the Linux kernel source "ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6":

https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drivers/gpu/drm/amd/include/atombios.h#L5552

Here's the names copied out of that source file:



Spoiler






Code:


  USHORT usStructureSize;
  UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;
  UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;

  ULONG  ulMaxVddc;
  ULONG  ulMinVddc;
  USHORT usLkgEuseIndex;
  UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseBitLSB;
  UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseLength;
  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeLn_MaxDivMin;
  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMax;
  ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMin;
  USHORT usEfuseIndex;                  // Efuse Index in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEuseIndex=112
  UCHAR  ucEfuseBitLSB;                 // Efuse bit LSB in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEfuseBitLSB= 911-112*8=15
  UCHAR  ucEfuseLength;                 // Efuse bits length,
  ULONG  ulEfuseEncodeRange;            // Range = Max - Min, bit31 indicate the efuse is negative number
  ULONG  ulEfuseMin;                    // Min
  ULONG  ulEvvDefaultVddc;
  ULONG  ulEvvNoCalcVddc;
  ULONG  ulSpeed_Model;
  ULONG  ulSM_A0;
  ULONG  ulSM_A1;
  ULONG  ulSM_A2;
  ULONG  ulSM_A3;
  ULONG  ulSM_A4;
  ULONG  ulSM_A5;
  ULONG  ulSM_A6;
  ULONG  ulSM_A7;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A0_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A1_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A2_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A3_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A4_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A5_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A6_sign;
  UCHAR  ucSM_A7_sign;
  ULONG  ulMargin_RO_a;
  ULONG  ulMargin_RO_b;
  ULONG  ulMargin_RO_c;
  ULONG  ulMargin_fixed;
  ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_mean;
  ULONG  ulMargin_plat_mean;
  ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_sigma;
  ULONG  ulMargin_plat_sigma;
  ULONG  ulMargin_DC_sigma;
  ULONG  ulLoadLineSlop;
  ULONG  ulaTDClimitPerDPM[8];
  ULONG  ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM[8];
  ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0;
  ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1;
  ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2;
  USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_DC_tol_sigma;
  USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_mean;
  USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_sigma;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a0;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a1;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a2;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a0;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a1;
  ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a2;
  ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m1;
  USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m2;
  ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_b;
  ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m1;
  USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m2;
  ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_b;
  USHORT usMaxVoltage_0_25mv;
  UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF;
  UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON;
  UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF;
  UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON;
  USHORT usPSM_Age_ComFactor;
  UCHAR  ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage;
  UCHAR ucReserved;





I noticed that the values read by OverdriveNTool or Wattman are not the same as what the driver will actually use for the card.

When I change "ulEfuseMin", the values displayed for P0 to P7 change in OverdriveNTool, but in HWINFO I see that the card still uses the original voltages.

When I change "usMaxVoltage_0_25mv" to undervolt P7, then HWINFO shows that the card does in fact start using reduced voltages but the display in OverdriveNTool doesn't show this and doesn't change.

I also experimented with that stuff in Linux and the driver there behaves the same, what's displayed for overdrive stuff is fake and what's actually used is different. With what I'm currently doing with the BIOS, it displays these settings here for P0 to P7, same values as what OverdriveNTool shows in Windows:



Spoiler






Code:


$ cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/pp_od_clk_voltage 
OD_SCLK:
0:        300MHz        800mV
1:        608MHz        818mV
2:        930MHz        824mV
3:       1097MHz        887mV
4:       1137MHz        918mV
5:       1177MHz        956mV
6:       1216MHz        993mV
7:       1256MHz       1037mV
OD_MCLK:
0:        300MHz        800mV
1:       2000MHz        925mV
OD_RANGE:
SCLK:     300MHz       2000MHz
MCLK:     300MHz       2300MHz
VDDC:     800mV        1175mV





At the same time I've set "usMaxVoltage_0_25mv" to 987mV in the BIOS, and the voltages that the driver actually uses for the different power states are these here:



Spoiler






Code:


        300 MHz (SCLK)        800 mV (VDDGFX)
        608 MHz (SCLK)        875 mV (VDDGFX)
        930 MHz (SCLK)        875 mV (VDDGFX)
        1097 MHz (SCLK)        912 mV (VDDGFX)
        1137 MHz (SCLK)        943 mV (VDDGFX)
        1177 MHz (SCLK)        975 mV (VDDGFX)
        1216 MHz (SCLK)        987 mV (VDDGFX)
        1256 MHz (SCLK)        987 mV (VDDGFX)





Are there entries in that "asic profiling info" structure that work better than this and change both what's displayed and what's actually used for voltage?


----------



## deepor

This here could be where the AMD driver in Linux is getting the voltages calculated out of the "ASIC_PROFILING_INFO" data:

https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/ppatomctrl.c#L640

This "atomctrl_calculate_voltage_evv_on_sclk" function is doing some math with entries like "ulSM_A0", "ulSM_A1", ..., "ulMargin_RO_a", ..., "ulMargin_fixed", etc. I'll see if I can manage to get the formula out of there and into an Excel spreadsheet or something.


----------



## mynm

deepor said:


> I'm trying to tweak the BIOS auto voltages as well here and I'm confused about how things work. My card is an RX480. The data structure in my card's BIOS file is this one here in the Linux kernel source "ATOM_ASIC_PROFILING_INFO_V3_6":
> 
> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b.../drivers/gpu/drm/amd/include/atombios.h#L5552
> 
> Here's the names copied out of that source file:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> USHORT usStructureSize;
> UCHAR  ucTableFormatRevision;
> UCHAR  ucTableContentRevision;
> 
> ULONG  ulMaxVddc;
> ULONG  ulMinVddc;
> USHORT usLkgEuseIndex;
> UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseBitLSB;
> UCHAR  ucLkgEfuseLength;
> ULONG  ulLkgEncodeLn_MaxDivMin;
> ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMax;
> ULONG  ulLkgEncodeMin;
> USHORT usEfuseIndex;                  // Efuse Index in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEuseIndex=112
> UCHAR  ucEfuseBitLSB;                 // Efuse bit LSB in DWORD address, for example Index 911, usEfuseBitLSB= 911-112*8=15
> UCHAR  ucEfuseLength;                 // Efuse bits length,
> ULONG  ulEfuseEncodeRange;            // Range = Max - Min, bit31 indicate the efuse is negative number
> ULONG  ulEfuseMin;                    // Min
> ULONG  ulEvvDefaultVddc;
> ULONG  ulEvvNoCalcVddc;
> ULONG  ulSpeed_Model;
> ULONG  ulSM_A0;
> ULONG  ulSM_A1;
> ULONG  ulSM_A2;
> ULONG  ulSM_A3;
> ULONG  ulSM_A4;
> ULONG  ulSM_A5;
> ULONG  ulSM_A6;
> ULONG  ulSM_A7;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A0_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A1_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A2_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A3_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A4_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A5_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A6_sign;
> UCHAR  ucSM_A7_sign;
> ULONG  ulMargin_RO_a;
> ULONG  ulMargin_RO_b;
> ULONG  ulMargin_RO_c;
> ULONG  ulMargin_fixed;
> ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_mean;
> ULONG  ulMargin_plat_mean;
> ULONG  ulMargin_Fmax_sigma;
> ULONG  ulMargin_plat_sigma;
> ULONG  ulMargin_DC_sigma;
> ULONG  ulLoadLineSlop;
> ULONG  ulaTDClimitPerDPM[8];
> ULONG  ulaNoCalcVddcPerDPM[8];
> ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant0;
> ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant1;
> ULONG  ulAVFS_meanNsigma_Acontant2;
> USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_DC_tol_sigma;
> USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_mean;
> USHORT usAVFS_meanNsigma_Platform_sigma;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a0;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a1;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF_a2;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a0;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a1;
> ULONG  ulGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON_a2;
> ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m1;
> USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_m2;
> ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF_b;
> ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m1;
> USHORT usAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_m2;
> ULONG  ulAVFSGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON_b;
> USHORT usMaxVoltage_0_25mv;
> UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSOFF;
> UCHAR  ucEnableGB_VDROOP_TABLE_CKSON;
> UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSOFF;
> UCHAR  ucEnableGB_FUSE_TABLE_CKSON;
> USHORT usPSM_Age_ComFactor;
> UCHAR  ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage;
> UCHAR ucReserved;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed that the values read by OverdriveNTool or Wattman are not the same as what the driver will actually use for the card.
> 
> When I change "ulEfuseMin", the values displayed for P0 to P7 change in OverdriveNTool, but in HWINFO I see that the card still uses the original voltages.
> 
> When I change "usMaxVoltage_0_25mv" to undervolt P7, then HWINFO shows that the card does in fact start using reduced voltages but the display in OverdriveNTool doesn't show this and doesn't change.
> 
> I also experimented with that stuff in Linux and the driver there behaves the same, what's displayed for overdrive stuff is fake and what's actually used is different. With what I'm currently doing with the BIOS, it displays these settings here for P0 to P7, same values as what OverdriveNTool shows in Windows:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> $ cat /sys/class/drm/card0/device/pp_od_clk_voltage
> OD_SCLK:
> 0:        300MHz        800mV
> 1:        608MHz        818mV
> 2:        930MHz        824mV
> 3:       1097MHz        887mV
> 4:       1137MHz        918mV
> 5:       1177MHz        956mV
> 6:       1216MHz        993mV
> 7:       1256MHz       1037mV
> OD_MCLK:
> 0:        300MHz        800mV
> 1:       2000MHz        925mV
> OD_RANGE:
> SCLK:     300MHz       2000MHz
> MCLK:     300MHz       2300MHz
> VDDC:     800mV        1175mV
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the same time I've set "usMaxVoltage_0_25mv" to 987mV in the BIOS, and the voltages that the driver actually uses for the different power states are these here:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 300 MHz (SCLK)        800 mV (VDDGFX)
> 608 MHz (SCLK)        875 mV (VDDGFX)
> 930 MHz (SCLK)        875 mV (VDDGFX)
> 1097 MHz (SCLK)        912 mV (VDDGFX)
> 1137 MHz (SCLK)        943 mV (VDDGFX)
> 1177 MHz (SCLK)        975 mV (VDDGFX)
> 1216 MHz (SCLK)        987 mV (VDDGFX)
> 1256 MHz (SCLK)        987 mV (VDDGFX)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are there entries in that "asic profiling info" structure that work better than this and change both what's displayed and what's actually used for voltage?



Yes there are at least two modes the auto and the manual one. The first part of the asic profiling table is for the manual one and the second for the auto like I say her https://www.overclock.net/forum/27970916-post5292.html

Who discovered this is @*datspike* like he said here:



datspike said:


> Yes, at stock it was exactly like that. For some reason, 62282..62288 pointers don't point to a true dpm voltage, my opinion on this is that Sapphire uses an auto voltage calculation method based on asic quality.
> 
> As I know there are 3 ways to set the dpm7 voltage on Polaris:
> *1.* Manual voltage mode (aka software set) - uses voltage under 62282..62288 or manual voltage if specified.
> *2.* Auto voltage when 0x10A byte in the ASIC_ProfilingInfo is set to 01. Voltage is being calculated depending on the ASIC quality, the voltage also depends on gpu temperature under load. (my card has this voltage "mode" by default).
> *3.* Auto voltage when 0x10A byte in the ASIC_ProfilingInfo is set to 00. Voltage is set by bytes 0x102 and 0x103 in the ASIC_ProfilingInfo (usual stuff, i.e. 101875*4=407500 -> 4075 = FEB in hex -> EB 0F set in bytes 0x102 and 0x103) I think my old HIS RX 480 used this voltage mode with properly set voltages under the 62282..62288 (dpm3->dpm7) pointers, cannot check this anymore tho as I've lost the original bios for this card.
> 
> Extra (buggy?) voltage mode:
> *4.* Auto voltage when 0x10A byte in the ASIC_ProfilingInfo is set to 01. However, the voltage is not being calculated depending on the ASIC quality and under load is set by bytes 0x102 and 0x103.
> My friends 590 SE had that by default. I have a theory of why this happens - some gpu dies are not properly tested/binned when manufactured and the algorithm which chooses the voltage depending on the ASIC quality does not work. It's a bit strange because of GPU-z shows ASIC quality as normal.


And that ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage was doing some thing here.

What I discover is that ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF is enabling ucCKSVOffsetandDisable into powerplay here
, but at that moment I was thinking auto and manual where using the same values.

The structure for the asic profiling is here

So can you see auto and manual voltages diference with linux?. I don't have linux instaled to test. In windows you only can see the auto voltages by blocking dpms with wattman or my OverdriveNTool version.



deepor said:


> This here could be where the AMD driver in Linux is getting the voltages calculated out of the "ASIC_PROFILING_INFO" data:
> 
> https://github.com/torvalds/linux/b...gpu/drm/amd/powerplay/hwmgr/ppatomctrl.c#L640
> 
> This "atomctrl_calculate_voltage_evv_on_sclk" function is doing some math with entries like "ulSM_A0", "ulSM_A1", ..., "ulMargin_RO_a", ..., "ulMargin_fixed", etc. I'll see if I can manage to get the formula out of there and into an Excel spreadsheet or something.


 It seems that are used to calculate the manual voltages. I will take a look, but seems to complex for me.


Edited: The info about the auto ones seems to be here. Maybe you could understand it better.


----------



## deepor

@mynm:

I can't directly see the auto voltage in Linux. I basically do the same as what you explain for Windows. In Linux I know how to disable the driver's power management and force it manually into one of the P0, P1, P2, ..., P7 power states. I then see that the driver uses a different voltage than what it prints in the overdrive stuff when it runs with auto voltages (and not manual voltages). For example for P1 in the overdrive list it shows 818mV but the auto voltage it actually uses is 875mV. There's slight differences like this for all states except P7, which seems to be exactly the same normally.

The P7 state behavior changed after I played around with the 'usMaxVoltage_0_25mv' setting in the BIOS and set it to 987*4. The P7 voltage is now totally off. What's shown in the overdrive list is completely different from what's really happening, not just slightly off like normally. This here is happening right now:



Code:


      core     overdrive   real
      clock    display     voltage
P0:   300MHz     800mV      800mV
P1:   608MHz     818mV      875mV
P2:   930MHz     824mV      875mV
P3:  1097MHz     887mV      912mV
P4:  1137MHz     918mV      943mV
P5:  1177MHz     956mV      975mV
P6:  1216MHz     993mV      987mV
P7:  1256MHz    1037mV      987mV

I did already see your post #4736 about the ASIC Profile Info table and it was really helpful. That post is where I got the idea to look for "ulMargin_RO_c" and "ulMargin_Fmax_mean" in the Linux source.


----------



## mynm

deepor said:


> @*mynm* :
> 
> I can't directly see the auto voltage in Linux. I basically do the same as what you explain for Windows. In Linux I know how to disable the driver's power management and force it manually into one of the P0, P1, P2, ..., P7 power states. I then see that the driver uses a different voltage than what it prints in the overdrive stuff when it runs with auto voltages (and not manual voltages). For example for P1 in the overdrive list it shows 818mV but the auto voltage it actually uses is 875mV. There's slight differences like this for all states except P7, which seems to be exactly the same normally.
> 
> The P7 state behavior changed after I played around with the 'usMaxVoltage_0_25mv' setting in the BIOS and set it to 987*4. The P7 voltage is now totally off. What's shown in the overdrive list is completely different from what's really happening, not just slightly off like normally. This here is happening right now:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> core     overdrive   real
> clock    display     voltage
> P0:   300MHz     800mV      800mV
> P1:   608MHz     818mV      875mV
> P2:   930MHz     824mV      875mV
> P3:  1097MHz     887mV      912mV
> P4:  1137MHz     918mV      943mV
> P5:  1177MHz     956mV      975mV
> P6:  1216MHz     993mV      987mV
> P7:  1256MHz    1037mV      987mV
> 
> I did already see your post #4736 about the ASIC Profile Info table and it was really helpful. That post is where I got the idea to look for "ulMargin_RO_c" and "ulMargin_Fmax_mean" in the Linux source.


Ok, thanks for the info. Yes that is what datspike and I have said, and I have explain in my last recent post. And like you can see in one of your links, all off the names of the second half of the asic profiling table are listes here , because they are setting the auto voltages and are like voltage offsets, but I can't know what they are exactly doing.

About the manual voltage ones, all I know is what I have said in post #4736 because at that point I was using a 380 that was using only manual voltages, and these values were working for my, and I have tested them with my 590 and are working for auto voltages.

Maybe with the info of your links you could know how all of this is working, it is to difficult for me to understand it. I think I can't do more.

Edited: first result about atomctrl_get_avfs_information in google: drm/amd/powerplay: enable avfs feature for polaris dated in Tue Jun 21 14:27:58 UTC 2016, so it seems that avfs was there since the beginig. Maybe this link is helpful.

And the previous message is add avfs struct for Polaris10/11

Other message, enable clock stretch feature for polaris


"Power saving feature which reduces the amount of voltage needed for specific engine clocks."

Maybe I was worng and the voltage range was setted by clock strech feature.


----------



## kilogrm70

BLUuuE said:


> The download link actually downloads the whole file, but prepends some error messages so the file isn't recognised as a zip file.
> 
> I made a simple Python script that downloads the file, removes the error messages and saves it as bios.zip.
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> from urllib import request
> 
> URL = 'https://overclocking.guide/download/amd-radeon-rx-480-unlocked-air-bios/?wpdmdl=2394'
> 
> with request.urlopen(URL) as response:
> data = response.read()
> zip_header_start = data.find(b'\x50\x4b')
> if zip_header_start != -1:
> with open('bios.zip', 'wb') as file:
> file.write(data[zip_header_start:])
> print('Saved to bios.zip')
> else:
> print('Invalid download link')


Thank You!


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> Other message, enable clock stretch feature for polaris
> 
> 
> "Power saving feature which reduces the amount of voltage needed for specific engine clocks."
> 
> Maybe I was worng and the voltage range was setted by clock strech feature.


i want to try to change the clock stretch value, SRBPolarisV3.5 allow to to do it if a GUI, just curious to see what happen


----------



## generaleramon

Updated the first post after years! 
i will add more content in the near future :thumb:


----------



## mynm

generaleramon said:


> i want to try to change the clock stretch value, SRBPolarisV3.5 allow to to do it if a GUI, just curious to see what happen


I see in the link that maybe is using only 1, 2 or 5 for it using

" if (stretch_amount == 1 || stretch_amount == 2 || stretch_amount == 5)"

But I don't know. I have rested it to 0 and I don't see any difference.

What I have found here is this:

+ for (i = 0; i < NUM_VFT_COLUMNS; i++) {
+ AVFS_meanNsigma.Static_Voltage_Offset_ = (uint8_t)(sclk_table->entries.cks_voffset * 100 / 625);
+ AVFS_SclkOffset.Sclk_Offset = PP_HOST_TO_SMC_US((uint16_t)(sclk_table->entries.sclk_offset) / 100);
+ }

It seems it is releted to powerplay usCKSVoffsetandDisable and ulSclkOffset values. You can see they position at the attached image.

ulSclkOffset is a 8 bytes ulong but the code says is using uint16_t so I udestand is using 2 bytes, and for what I have tested. It is adding mv to the per dpm avfs voltages. You can see that the value is divided by 100, so for adding 25mv you have to set 2500 = 94C so 4C09. It seems is using the 6.25mv step and rounding to the highest value like usCKSVoffsetandDisable. I have tried to set a negative offset -2500 = F63C so 3C F6, but it is not working and voltage is going to the 1.212v usMaxVoltage_0_25mv. That you can see it is named like maxvoltage in the link:

"table->MaxVoltage = PP_HOST_TO_SMC_US(avfs_params.usMaxVoltage_0_25mv);"

I don't have tested if ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage have to be setted to 1 like with usCKSVoffsetandDisable, so maybe it could work for all the polaris gpus without changing it to 1.

About usCKSVoffsetandDisable is multiplied by 100 and divided by 625 and is related to AVFS_meanNsigma.Static_Voltage_Offset but there isn't any value named like that into asic prifiling table, only other AVFS_meanNsigma values, so it can be related to them.

Other info I have found in one of your first post is that @*The Stilt* said here that polaris is using AVFS and Clock stretchers. And some things about the difference between auto and manual voltages here , so it seems that the auto mode was using AVFS since the beginning._


----------



## generaleramon

mynm said:


> I see in the link that maybe is using only 1, 2 or 5 for it using
> 
> " if (stretch_amount == 1 || stretch_amount == 2 || stretch_amount == 5)"
> 
> But I don't know. I have rested it to 0 and I don't see any difference.
> 
> What I have found here is this:
> 
> + for (i = 0; i < NUM_VFT_COLUMNS; i++) {
> + AVFS_meanNsigma.Static_Voltage_Offset_ = (uint8_t)(sclk_table->entries.cks_voffset * 100 / 625);
> + AVFS_SclkOffset.Sclk_Offset = PP_HOST_TO_SMC_US((uint16_t)(sclk_table->entries.sclk_offset) / 100);
> + }
> 
> It seems it is releted to powerplay usCKSVoffsetandDisable and ulSclkOffset values. You can see they position at the attached image.
> 
> ulSclkOffset is a 8 bytes ulong but the code says is using uint16_t so I udestand is using 2 bytes, and for what I have tested. It is adding mv to the per dpm avfs voltages. You can see that the value is divided by 100, so for adding 25mv you have to set 2500 = 94C so 4C09. It seems is using the 6.25mv step and rounding to the highest value like usCKSVoffsetandDisable. I have tried to set a negative offset -2500 = F63C so 3C F6, but it is not working and voltage is going to the 1.212v usMaxVoltage_0_25mv. That you can see it is named like maxvoltage in the link:
> 
> "table->MaxVoltage = PP_HOST_TO_SMC_US(avfs_params.usMaxVoltage_0_25mv);"
> 
> I don't have tested if ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage have to be setted to 1 like with usCKSVoffsetandDisable, so maybe it could work for all the polaris gpus without changing it to 1.
> 
> About usCKSVoffsetandDisable is multiplied by 100 and divided by 625 and is related to AVFS_meanNsigma.Static_Voltage_Offset but there isn't any value named like that into asic prifiling table, only other AVFS_meanNsigma values, so it can be related to them.
> 
> Other info I have found in one of your first post is that @*The Stilt* said here that polaris is using AVFS and Clock stretchers. And some things about the difference between auto and manual voltages here , so it seems that the auto mode was using AVFS since the beginning._


_

So...i tried (with SRBPolaris Editor) stretch_amount = 1, 2 och 3. I can't see any difference, with stretch_amount = 1 i noticed some voltage spikes (2-3 times in 10-15minutes) over 1150mv (my max vddc), i remeber 1.187v but i have to nested further, today with stretch_amount = 3 i have never seen the voltage going over 1.15v.
i remember testing some ulSclkOffset with and without ucEnableApplyAVFS_CKS_OFF_Voltage enabled, i haven't noticed changes. But i want to try again_


----------



## Ridianod

Hi @generaleramon. I used SRBPolaris to pimp my straps and flashed it. But i really dont understand what will i do now ? I am using OclMemBench to see my value but I get 200 gb/s now. Before I took 216 gb/s :/ Why it dropped ? Is it normal ? my card rx 580 nitro+ and micron ram.

My stock rom; 
https://yadi.sk/d/McG6l2k7BQKK9Q

This ss from pimped strap and with my undervolt settings; (4489 frame)
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271324&thumb=1

This ss from stock and with my undervolt settings; (4603 frame)
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271322&thumb=1

Undervolt settings are in WattMan and Memory section untoched(2000mhz, memory timing automatic and voltage 950mv) and core speeds like; 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271326&thumb=1


----------



## BLUuuE

Ridianod said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @generaleramon. I used SRBPolaris to pimp my straps and flashed it. But i really dont understand what will i do now ? I am using OclMemBench to see my value but I get 200 gb/s now. Before I took 216 gb/s :/ Why it dropped ? Is it normal ? my card rx 580 nitro+ and micron ram.
> 
> My stock rom;
> https://yadi.sk/d/McG6l2k7BQKK9Q
> 
> This ss from pimped strap and with my undervolt settings; (4489 frame)
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271324&thumb=1
> 
> This ss from stock and with my undervolt settings; (4603 frame)
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271322&thumb=1
> 
> Undervolt settings are in WattMan and Memory section untoched(2000mhz, memory timing automatic and voltage 950mv) and core speeds like;
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271326&thumb=1


Sounds like error correction is kicking in.


----------



## Ansau

Ridianod said:


> Hi @generaleramon. I used SRBPolaris to pimp my straps and flashed it. But i really dont understand what will i do now ? I am using OclMemBench to see my value but I get 200 gb/s now. Before I took 216 gb/s :/ Why it dropped ? Is it normal ? my card rx 580 nitro+ and micron ram.
> 
> My stock rom;
> https://yadi.sk/d/McG6l2k7BQKK9Q
> 
> This ss from pimped strap and with my undervolt settings; (4489 frame)
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271324&thumb=1
> 
> This ss from stock and with my undervolt settings; (4603 frame)
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271322&thumb=1
> 
> Undervolt settings are in WattMan and Memory section untoched(2000mhz, memory timing automatic and voltage 950mv) and core speeds like;
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=271326&thumb=1


After looking at how SRBPolaris pimps Micron timings, I suspect TRC related timings might be too tight for your card and. It's interesting to watch it considering SRBPolaris is extremely conservative with Samsung chips.
- For Samsung, SRBPolaris basically puts slightly looser timings compared to 1750MHz strap, so it's not even a full strap jump.
- For Micron, timings are sligthly tighter than 1625MHz strap, which results in more than 3 strap jumps (2000-1875-1750-1625MHz).


----------



## Ridianod

Ansau said:


> After looking at how SRBPolaris pimps Micron timings, I suspect TRC related timings might be too tight for your card and. It's interesting to watch it considering SRBPolaris is extremely conservative with Samsung chips.
> - For Samsung, SRBPolaris basically puts slightly looser timings compared to 1750MHz strap, so it's not even a full strap jump.
> - For Micron, timings are sligthly tighter than 1625MHz strap, which results in more than 3 strap jumps (2000-1875-1750-1625MHz).


Thank you for answer. I dont know what to do. So i will go with my stock bios. Thanks.


----------



## boss06

Hello everyone,
I have rx 580 nitro gpu. How can I do voltage mode ? https://pasteboard.co/IgECeCa.jpg

1500 MHz is not stable because the voltage is not given constant. Thanks to everyone who helped.


----------



## Ansau

boss06 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I have rx 580 nitro gpu. How can I do voltage mode ? https://pasteboard.co/IgECeCa.jpg
> 
> 1500 MHz is not stable because the voltage is not given constant. Thanks to everyone who helped.


Polaris doesn't have static voltage, there is no way to change it. First try by software to reach 1500MHz, cause it's not so easy with 14nm Polaris


----------



## boss06

my stable values doesnt 1500mhz maybe 1480 or 1490. https://pasteboard.co/IgGrWcp.jpg

update 1500mhz core frequency and 2250mhz memory frequency stable Assassin's Creed - Odyssey / battlefield v and gta v stable. u use sapphire trixx
https://pasteboard.co/IgLbHFM.jpg


----------



## blinksilver

Hey all,

I'm not really a minor but I figure all the gpu wisdom here might help! Per the advice of an amd dev:

https://github.com/RadeonOpenCompute/ROCK-Kernel-Driver/issues/78#

I would like to be able to set the BAR0/BAR1 size on my Radeon Pro Duos, can the PBE or some other tool do that?


----------



## moneywim

I've been reading this thread and I have a question.
Maybe really dump but all the memory timing mods do I really benefit with gameing too?
Or is it just for mining because when I Google. All I find is comments about hash rates lol

Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


----------



## generaleramon

moneywim said:


> I've been reading this thread and I have a question.
> Maybe really dump but all the memory timing mods do I really benefit with gameing too?
> Or is it just for mining because when I Google. All I find is comments about hash rates lol
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn ONEPLUS A5010 met Tapatalk


First Post > "Polaris Memory Overclock Scaling" :thumb: . I think we can say that there is sure a difference, but not as drammatic as in mining applications


----------



## ku4eto

Guys, do you remember, which 570/580 cards have different temperature limits for their elements, compared to the rest of the GPUs?

Got a 570 Gigabyte Aorus, which, when mining, if it hits 81*C, it hard crashes. The rest of the GPUs work fine till 90*C, before throttling. The thermal limits in the BIOSes are the same across the cards.


----------



## generaleramon

ku4eto said:


> Guys, do you remember, which 570/580 cards have different temperature limits for their elements, compared to the rest of the GPUs?
> 
> Got a 570 Gigabyte Aorus, which, when mining, if it hits 81*C, it hard crashes. The rest of the GPUs work fine till 90*C, before throttling. The thermal limits in the BIOSes are the same across the cards.


hard crash means that the card is unstable, lower the target temp in the bios. Polaris(10 at least) do not like running over 70-75*C.


----------



## nada324

Hi all, i edited my rx 580 asus dual 8gb bios with polaris bios editor and now i cant control voltage from msi afterburner, it is locked, is it normal?, with original one i can control it perfectly.

And yes, i tried to unlock voltage from options but no luck. I just removed power limits in polaris bios editor.


----------



## generaleramon

nada324 said:


> Hi all, i edited my rx 580 asus dual 8gb bios with polaris bios editor and now i cant control voltage from msi afterburner, it is locked, is it normal?, with original one i can control it perfectly.
> 
> And yes, i tried to unlock voltage from options but no luck. I just removed power limits in polaris bios editor.


The slider works again if you flash the original bios?


----------



## nada324

generaleramon said:


> The slider works again if you flash the original bios?


Yes. i think it has something to do with any option in the programm.

I just used this tutorial. But yeah seems like rx 480 can control core voltage in msi afterburner after a bios mod.

EDIT: Fixed it, i just enabled CSM on my motherboard bios and restore by default wattman global settings. And now voltage control is working fine.


----------



## generaleramon

Glad you fixed the problem :thumb:


----------



## Ruiner2

apologies if the questions are noobish:
I've a reference Sapphire 6-pin RX480 8GB with a Mono Plus HSF. I'm shooting for efficiency for 1080p/144 gaming use.

Regarding PBE, being unsure of modifying the hex values for GPU Vcore, I simply cut and pasted the P4 state hex value 65285 (1031 mV) for P5, P6 and P7. Is it possible to enter raw voltage values into the PBE fields (i.e. 1000, 1050, rather than hex 65285)? I dropped the P7 clock to 1244 as 1266 (stock for this card) was too much at 1030....Heaven would reset. 1266 seems to need 1050mV for this card (mediocre silicon?) . My VRM efficiency in GPUZ is 82% under load. 

TDP and max power limit fields are unchanged at 110. I adjusted the temperature settings to increase fan speed a bit for each state and improve cooling since the Mono Plus is so quiet. Radeon overlay reports GPU power of about 105W and 65C running Heaven.

I dropped Vmem at 2000MHz to 975. Would I be better off increasing it to 2250 or changing the timing/straps (or both)? RAM is id' as K4G0325FB, vendor id 0x21

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BLUuuE

Ruiner2 said:


> apologies if the questions are noobish:
> I've a reference Sapphire 6-pin RX480 8GB with a Mono Plus HSF. I'm shooting for efficiency for 1080p/144 gaming use.
> 
> Regarding PBE, being unsure of modifying the hex values for GPU Vcore, I simply cut and pasted the P4 state hex value 65285 (1031 mV) for P5, P6 and P7. Is it possible to enter raw voltage values into the PBE fields (i.e. 1000, 1050, rather than hex 65285)? I dropped the P7 clock to 1244 as 1266 (stock for this card) was too much at 1030....Heaven would reset. 1266 seems to need 1050mV for this card (mediocre silicon?) . My VRM efficiency in GPUZ is 82% under load.
> 
> TDP and max power limit fields are unchanged at 110. I adjusted the temperature settings to increase fan speed a bit for each state and improve cooling since the Mono Plus is so quiet. Radeon overlay reports GPU power of about 105W and 65C running Heaven.
> 
> I dropped Vmem at 2000MHz to 975. Would I be better off increasing it to 2250 or changing the timing/straps (or both)? RAM is id' as K4G0325FB, vendor id 0x21
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can enter in the exact voltage you want, though keep in mind they have to be SVI2 compliant (see below for a list of SVI2 compliant voltages).








If you enter 1030, it will round up to the next voltage (1031.25).

For your memory, try out the UberMix straps in the OP.


----------



## Ruiner2

BLUuuE said:


> For your memory, try out the UberMix straps in the OP.


Thank you. Regarding the Ubers, can I assume that the relevant hex (v3.3 for instance) should be copied only to the 2000MHz entry, or for the top 3 speeds, or all of them?


----------



## ku4eto

BLUuuE said:


> Yes, you can enter in the exact voltage you want, though keep in mind they have to be SVI2 compliant (see below for a list of SVI2 compliant voltages).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you enter 1030, it will round up to the next voltage (1031.25).
> 
> For your memory, try out the UberMix straps in the OP.


Just to add, that if using the Wattman for example, it always rounds down on the decimals. So, 1037.50 will actually be 1037mV. And 1043.75mV will be 1043mV. Not sure how the rounding is on the a whole mV, i always calculate the step size.


----------



## Ruiner2

I see that the ubermix hex values are not a simple cut/paste affair: PBE gave an invalid hex value error.
Perhaps the 'pimp my straps' function of the SRBPolaris editor would be simpler and more idiot-proof, if not fully optimized.


----------



## Ansau

Ruiner2 said:


> I see that the ubermix hex values are not a simple cut/paste affair: PBE gave an invalid hex value error.
> Perhaps the 'pimp my straps' function of the SRBPolaris editor would be simpler and more idiot-proof, if not fully optimized.


There's a space in the middle you need to remove.


----------



## Ruiner2

Ansau said:


> There's a space in the middle you need to remove.


Ugh. TY


----------



## BLUuuE

Ruiner2 said:


> Thank you. Regarding the Ubers, can I assume that the relevant hex (v3.3 for instance) should be copied only to the 2000MHz entry, or for the top 3 speeds, or all of them?


You only need to copy the strap over the memory frequency you want to run at. 
Most of the time this is the 2000MHz strap, which is active when your memory frequency is at least 1751MHz.


----------



## generaleramon

Ansau said:


> There's a space in the middle you need to remove.


there is no space in the middle if i edit the post, but it ends up formatted that way...i'll try to fix it 

EDIT: Fixed


----------



## thunderbird772

Hi! Why timings UberMix 3.3 and 3.2 absolutely identical?


----------



## generaleramon

thunderbird772 said:


> Hi! Why timings UberMix 3.3 and 3.2 absolutely identical?


well, it was an error in my notes...so, pretend the v3.2 never existed  I delete it from the first post

Just use the v3.3 set if you memory can't clock past 2100-2125Mhz (i have two card and both are 100% error free using these)
If you can clock your vram past 2150-2175 try the v3.4 set (it's 95% stable for me, some EDC error, no corruption). Also try to set the IMC voltage to 1050mv (I use the "hellm" bios as base), it helps when clocking past 2125Mhz


----------



## thunderbird772

OK!


----------



## NKSoft

Hello, guys! Please help me, I believe you can. I have 3 cards MSI Armor OC 8gb RX580's and I've edited their vBIOSes with Polaris Bios Editor and SRBPolaris 3.5 to slightly downclock and downvolt core of them to 875mv and after that on my Windows 7 rig with "dag fix" drivers atikmdag 22.19.659.1 27.07.2017 they showed about 938mv in AB (v 4.4.0 beta 16) and thus I've downvolted them via AB to about 900-912mv (that was my goal) and all was ok and stable. I'd mention that I've set static voltages (like 875) in PBE for all core frequencies (at first I've set 900 mv, but after the problems I'll describe further, I set it to 875, but result was the same). Now I've had to migrate to Windows 10 and: with the same drivers (but from separate .inf file that is for windows 10) they show 938mv in HWinfo, but AB voltage monitoring and control didn't work (the slider was greyed) whatever I did.. Then I've followed the instructions to set VDDC_Generic_Detection=1 in AB's cfg files and this enabled the slider (but not voltage monitoring) and minimum voltage to set is 800mv, but it appeared that with this slider I can only increase voltage, but it still doesn't go lower than 938 mv. I also tried OverdriveNtool and it also only can increase voltage.. I've been doing all this mostly blindly, not knowing the vBIOS algorithms and/or formats. So, can you please: 
1. Advice me how to get voltage monitoring/control in AB enabled (maybe different drivers/AB version, etc)
2. Explain why this low limit of voltage (938mv) appeared and what causes it (driver? vBIOS?) or point me to some guide or FAQ where it is explained.
3. Point me to some guide or FAQ to Polaris vBIOS algorithms, tables, PowerPlay, vBIOS and driver interaction, etc because I'd like to know what I'm doing and I still haven't find any..


----------



## Yanun

@hellm @generaleramon
Could you help me with bios editing for my msi rx 580 gaming x+? My card can't get stable 2150mhz memory clock even with ubermix 3.4V and 1000mv on IMC set over OverdriveNTool. After 5-15 minutes(depends on power target) on 2150mhz card starts getting EDC errors. Also is it possible to change passive mode temperature for 50 degrees, because stock target has 60 degrees and my card in some AAA games turns off fans and only for a while turns them on to cool gpu under 60 degrees. Additionally, I want push card's core clock as far as possible, so I wonder how do I set stock voltage value for 1200mv? In attachments you can find fully stock bios.


----------



## generaleramon

Yanun said:


> @hellm @generaleramon
> Could you help me with bios editing for my msi rx 580 gaming x+? My card can't get stable 2150mhz memory clock even with ubermix 3.4V and 1000mv on IMC set over OverdriveNTool. After 5-15 minutes(depends on power target) on 2150mhz card starts getting EDC errors. Also is it possible to change passive mode temperature for 50 degrees, because stock target has 60 degrees and my card in some AAA games turns off fans and only for a while turns them on to cool gpu under 60 degrees. Additionally, I want push card's core clock as far as possible, so I wonder how do I set stock voltage value for 1200mv? In attachments you can find fully stock bios.


Your fan table is this:
01 17 00 00 02 00 1D 00 00 09 03 A0 0F 64 19 34 21 D0 07 A0 0F 70 17 94 2A 01 64 00 E4 12 60 09 28 9A 01 00 46 1C 96 00 96 00 64 00 96 00 96 00 96 00 64 00 01 3B 3C 00 00

01 = ZeroFan Enabled
3B = 59c Fan Stop
3C = 60c Fan Start

i changed it to
30 = 48c Fan Stop
33 = 51c Fan Start
and some other fan related stuff.
The memory clock might be limited by the IMC, you can't really do a lot about it....
Remember to patch the drivers to use the modded Bios (https://www.monitortests.com/forum/Thread-AMD-ATI-Pixel-Clock-Patcher)


----------



## Caffinator

How can you edit the throttling temperature? Mine starts downclocking at 80C. No way to change this.


----------



## dejvic

*edit bios - PPID*

how can I edit PPID at the Asus Rog strix RX570 for warranty :-(¨
a have not got original from my card, but original from the same card, but PPID is different.
thank you very much


----------



## bluesky1122

hi every one, how can i get ubermix v3.3 or v3.4?


----------



## generaleramon

bluesky1122 said:


> hi every one, how can i get ubermix v3.3 or v3.4?


Fitst page, "UberMix and Performance Timings" section


----------



## DesertEagle777

Hi everyone ! 

Having some issues regarding my Powercolor RX 470 . 

The problem is that by some reason my modified bios doesn't apply changes i made to fan curve and GPU voltages . 

The card behaves itself like I flashed it with stock bios . 

Any ideas what may cause such behaviour ? 

P.S I'm running all software with admin privileges , OS Win 10 . If you need additional info from me pls feel free to ask !


----------



## GabCar

Hello everyone, i am struggling with my Rx580 Pulse v2 bios, i am tryn to get some undervolt / overclock on the card core but i need to save it in BIOS for Hackintosh usage and its just not working. 

I oced the card with MSI afterburner and found out i can safely get to 1450 mhz on the core. However, the card is dynamically going to 1.2 v with this frequency, up from 1.119 at the stock 1366. What i want to do is try to find the lowest stable voltage for my default 1366 freqency.

This is the bios i start from > https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/208710/sapphire-rx580-8192-180719 ( had the same behavior with the bios i pulled from the card)


Using Polaris Bios Editor , i modified the voltages and clocks in every possible way: i did try with manual input the voltage like 1100 at 1366mhz and manually adjusting the table, tried keeping the same dynamic ID upping the freq: setting 1450mhz at 65288 still results in 1.2v in windows. (default 1366 with the same dynamic value result in 1.119). I then tried the hex editing offset to -50 v , both with manual input of the voltage table an dynamic, with the same results. 

Memory OCing is working fine, an so is the lowest VID editing (i can boot with 0700v at 300mhz, this value used to be 750 in the original table )

What is going on here ?


----------



## BLUuuE

DesertEagle777 said:


> Hi everyone !
> 
> Having some issues regarding my Powercolor RX 470 .
> 
> The problem is that by some reason my modified bios doesn't apply changes i made to fan curve and GPU voltages .
> 
> The card behaves itself like I flashed it with stock bios .
> 
> Any ideas what may cause such behaviour ?
> 
> P.S I'm running all software with admin privileges , OS Win 10 . If you need additional info from me pls feel free to ask !


Do you have 'Extend official overclocking limits' enabled in MSI Afterburner?

You need to disable it as it overrides your BIOS PowerPlay table.


----------



## IrvWashington

Hello everyone! 
I have a strange problem on XFX rx 480. I installed ubermix's timings and when testings got hundreds of thousands memory errors with 2125 mhz memory and immediately stopped it. With 2000 mhz it is ok, but i reverted to stock timings since it gives more fps on 2125 mhz. But after flashing i got 109 errors in 10 minutes, whitch resulted in roughly 3% fps drop. Actually, i remember similar behaviour with unstable memory overclocking before. Why is that?
Temps go up to 80C in 10 min Firestrike extreme run.
Also when using wattman automatic memory timings mean timings from bios and number 1 and 2 come from the driver, right?
On top of that i am able to overclock my core only with hellm's bios mod. Only 3%, but with with bios from TPU can't even manage that.
Update: nvm, i got it, with lower temp i have less errors. I need to improve my cooling to get out of 80C region.


----------



## GabCar

Hello, i am working on a second, way cheaper rx580 i got from taobao, since i could not fit my nitro card to work at my intended limit. I am building a very small gaming machine and i need to get the best efficiency possible. It seems to be an used mining GPU as seen on the memory straps copied from the 1500mhz entry in the bios. The situation is the same : neither voltage offset of -50 nor manual entries in the voltage table (i would try 1050mv at 1286mhz) give me any performance gain. Sadly AtomTableResize is not reading my bios, even the 512kb image i can save with atiflash. I hex edited the offset and max voltages (and also enabled silent fan and lowered memory voltage, wich helped a tiny bit with scores) but i cannot find manually my asic table to copy the 590 table into. I also did not find my GPU to really change a lot when i mod my power table in radeon bios editor, it is now at default 135 but on hwinfo i see it reaching around 177w for the core power and 167 for core current. The card has only one 6 pin connector and these values seem pretty off (should not exceed 150w from PCI + 6 pin).Anyone can point me to some directions to solve this?
https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/215992/215992


----------



## BattleSquirrel

Guys i have edited and flashed back a modded bios to my 570, raised the tdp to 135w, the gpu clock to 1400, used the one click mem timings in PBE and lowered the temperature target to 70C.
All working fine, but i had to use the pixel patcher ( atikmdag-patcher.exe ) for the drivers to recognize the card with the new bios properly, after rebooting.


my question is: if i move this card to a newly built pc, and will be installing windows 10 for the first time, how do i make the vga driver work?


will the drivers install with the modded bios? 

and if they do, must i use the pixel patcher one time, to make it work properly?


thanks..


----------



## ku4eto

BattleSquirrel said:


> Guys i have edited and flashed back a modded bios to my 570, raised the tdp to 135w, the gpu clock to 1400, used the one click mem timings in PBE and lowered the temperature target to 70C.
> All working fine, but i had to use the pixel patcher ( atikmdag-patcher.exe ) for the drivers to recognize the card with the new bios properly, after rebooting.
> 
> 
> my question is: if i move this card to a newly built pc, and will be installing windows 10 for the first time, how do i make the vga driver work?
> 
> 
> will the drivers install with the modded bios?
> 
> and if they do, must i use the pixel patcher one time, to make it work properly?
> 
> 
> thanks..


As long as you are using a modded BIOS, you need the Pixel Patcher everytime you install GPU drivers.


----------



## BattleSquirrel

Thank you!


And will the drivers install properly?



I mean, the patcher must be run AFTER the drivers were installed, until then, the modded card isnt fully recognized.


----------



## BattleSquirrel

ok, whatever.


the whole bios editing stuff doesnt worth the hassle anyway.


3% in performance is nothing, if you must tamper with the drivers.


----------



## weleh

Hello all,

I have an RX580 Nitro+ 4GB version with Elpida memory.

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/01/31/sxq.png

The above settings are the most stable ones ie: do not give me memory errors on HWInfo or any artifacts.
I can go to 2000 memory but I start to get memory errors in HWInfo eventhough I don't see any artifacts or loss of performance.

Superposition scores on High are around 6200-6270 depending on memory speed (1950 vs 2000)

AMD drivers do not let me push further than 1.2v on memory so I cannot get rid of memory errors.

I was thinking about using SRBPolaris or something else to maybe tighten the timings or mess with PPT however I don't know anything about it and every guide I see is about undervolting and overclocking for mining performance. 

I'm looking at gaining gaming performance and was wondering if someone could either mod my BIOS or help me do it. I am willing to pay a small feel through PayPal.

Hit me up guys.


Bios:
https://mega.nz/#!uyRnlATT!Ofp1XVGBxQoxyMsyhallidxOendKDmE5kw4sGQZ_QCQ


----------



## p4n0rz

Anyone knows how to edit display outputs? I want to try to make a BIOS without any display outputs, like the Sapphire Nitro mining ones. 

https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-470-mining.b4736

But i can't find where are the changes from a normal one, does anyone knows?


----------



## generaleramon

weleh said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have an RX580 Nitro+ 4GB version with Elpida memory.
> 
> http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/20/01/31/sxq.png
> 
> The above settings are the most stable ones ie: do not give me memory errors on HWInfo or any artifacts.
> I can go to 2000 memory but I start to get memory errors in HWInfo eventhough I don't see any artifacts or loss of performance.
> 
> Superposition scores on High are around 6200-6270 depending on memory speed (1950 vs 2000)
> 
> AMD drivers do not let me push further than 1.2v on memory so I cannot get rid of memory errors.
> 
> I was thinking about using SRBPolaris or something else to maybe tighten the timings or mess with PPT however I don't know anything about it and every guide I see is about undervolting and overclocking for mining performance.
> 
> I'm looking at gaining gaming performance and was wondering if someone could either mod my BIOS or help me do it. I am willing to pay a small feel through PayPal.
> 
> Hit me up guys.
> 
> 
> Bios:
> https://mega.nz/#!uyRnlATT!Ofp1XVGBxQoxyMsyhallidxOendKDmE5kw4sGQZ_QCQ


the "memory voltage" you see is just a "core voltage floor", so when the memory is at max clock the core voltage is not allowed to go lower than that...is better to set it as low as possible.
You MIGHT solve the memory errors upping the IMC voltage a little (950-1000mv stock, must be done in the bios), but it never really helped on my cards...
the real memory voltage is fixed at 1.5v by the "GS7256" on the back of the card. you need to volt mod it to change it(done it 2 days ago actually, tested really fast 1.6v and 1.63v, i gained 25-35mhz more or less, using UberMix v3.3 > 242GB/[email protected])


----------



## stephenn82

i am super late to the game. I have played wit my old MSI r9 390 bios back in the day, got it to work as good as an r9 390x if not better. What do I need to read up on for modding the r9 590 PowerColor Red Dragon bios? I know i need polaris editor, and it seems a patch to get the driver to work with a modded card? I currently have 1909 windows and 20.2 driver.

Sorry, I know, read...but there is 530 some odd pages.


----------



## wolf9466

p4n0rz said:


> Anyone knows how to edit display outputs? I want to try to make a BIOS without any display outputs, like the Sapphire Nitro mining ones.
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/sapphire-nitro-rx-470-mining.b4736
> 
> But i can't find where are the changes from a normal one, does anyone knows?


They actually aren't changed much at all. I broke this down regarding the VBIOS in my Reddit thread here: https://www.reddit.com/r/gpumining/comments/eydegn/amd_mining_gpus_detailed_look/


----------



## djthrottleboi

I did this and my xfx rx 580 is running at 1436/2120 my question is what are people getting for average on the msi armor version of the 580's after this mod?


----------



## kozak0211

Hi, i've got a problem with bios MSI RX580 8GB GAMING HYNIX which i met first time...

VOI STOCK is very short:



Code:


34 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 20 03 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03

Could someone tell me, how to do voltage offset in this VOI? Or could someone tell me how to get any info which voltage controller is to get datasheet of this? I need to do voltage offset on this card. I can't get any info about voltage controller, aida doesn't show anything (i attached files from aida)


----------



## BLUuuE

kozak0211 said:


> Hi, i've got a problem with bios MSI RX580 8GB GAMING HYNIX which i met first time...
> 
> VOI STOCK is very short:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 34 00 03 01 01 07 0C 00 0E 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 04 00 24 00 00 04 00 00 02 80 10 00 00 00 00 00 20 03 00 00 10 00 52 03 02 00 00 00 84 03 00 80 00 00 B6 03
> 
> Could someone tell me, how to do voltage offset in this VOI? Or could someone tell me how to get any info which voltage controller is to get datasheet of this? I need to do voltage offset on this card. I can't get any info about voltage controller, aida doesn't show anything (i attached files from aida)


Can't find the Gaming X PCB, but I found the Mech 2, which I assume would use the same PCB as Gaming X. Voltage controller is a uP9505.


----------



## Jumy

someone has a clean version SRBPolaris for share? i only found with keylogger inside

pay attention!!!


or a good version PBE? all go to mining always


----------



## ku4eto

Jumy said:


> someone has a clean version SRBPolaris for share? i only found with keylogger inside
> 
> pay attention!!!
> 
> 
> or a good version PBE? all go to mining always


There you go. Its not the latest version, its 1.6.2, but still, gets the job done.


----------



## Jumy

thank you 



well i try, this version is 1.4.1 - Epsylon3, strange value for ram straps 480 bios with hex in timing, 580 bios work well
was to avoid hex editing every time, i'm trying to do some experiments



EDIT: well find also other 1.6.2 inside...work well ty ty :specool:

thank you again


----------



## djthrottleboi

ku4eto said:


> There you go. Its not the latest version, its 1.6.2, but still, gets the job done.


it is funny that the thing was infected. wonder what he was up to with that? BTW i love these 580's. at stock speeds of 1366/2000MHz i get great results. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22241619


----------



## ku4eto

djthrottleboi said:


> it is funny that the thing was infected. wonder what he was up to with that? BTW i love these 580's. at stock speeds of 1366/2000MHz i get great results. https://www.3dmark.com/fs/22241619


Infected? Either you are using a crap anti-virus, or you have downloaded something else.


----------



## Jumy

in .zip by ku4eto is all clean


----------



## djthrottleboi

ku4eto said:


> Infected? Either you are using a crap anti-virus, or you have downloaded something else.


i got mine from that mining forum that pops up in the search. and yeah i used it anyway but malwarebytes/ defender/ and bitdefender allo flagged it.


----------



## Nighthog

ku4eto said:


> There you go. Its not the latest version, its 1.6.2, but still, gets the job done.


My Avast antivirus gave me a warning and didn't allow me to download this file you have there.


----------



## ku4eto

Nighthog said:


> My Avast antivirus gave me a warning and didn't allow me to download this file you have there.


Then download a better anti-virus.


----------



## Nighthog

ku4eto said:


> Then download a better anti-virus.


The thing is I get warnings so rarely this was probably the first one in a couple years since I encountered any other. 
Seems they have it blacklisted for whatever reason. It's not normal to get warnings from them.

I could count on my hand the amount of "denials" I've ever gotten from any antivirus to even attempt to download a file.

If you can vouch it's a false positive someone should try to whitelist it with Avast and other antivirus, They seem not alone.
I did use a version of the application earlier without warnings but as I no longer had the old one I thought I could fetch this one but as you saw, there is a issue somewhere.

EDIT: I just got the 1.7.3 version from github with no issues. 
https://github.com/vvaske/PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## ku4eto

Nighthog said:


> The thing is I get warnings so rarely this was probably the first one in a couple years since I encountered any other.
> Seems they have it blacklisted for whatever reason. It's not normal to get warnings from them.
> 
> I could count on my hand the amount of "denials" I've ever gotten from any antivirus to even attempt to download a file.
> 
> If you can vouch it's a false positive someone should try to whitelist it with Avast and other antivirus, They seem not alone.
> I did use a version of the application earlier without warnings but as I no longer had the old one I thought I could fetch this one but as you saw, there is a issue somewhere.
> 
> EDIT: I just got the 1.7.3 version from github with no issues.
> https://github.com/vvaske/PolarisBiosEditor


Neither Windows Defender or NOD32 detect anything.

Or the overclock.net AV. 

Which means, its the Avast being faulty.

Also, did not know that someone else took PBE (forked it) and started developing again.


----------



## gnomKOLIN

Hi!

Hope someone could help me with my problem. Sorry for not perfect english.
I got RX480 MXM 3.0B graphics card and it works fine only in switchable graphics mode. Only one video output works, but not exact I need. Is there any way to enable\disable video outputs in vBios?

I have motherboard with MXM slot that takes video signals directley from MXM slot (Displayport A -> Displayport output; Displayport B -> HDMI output; Displayport C -> HDMI output). Tryed some other MXM cards - outputs work without any issues ( m6100, for example). I need at least working Displayport A as Displayport on RX480. Card's manufacture unfortunately doesn't reply on my messages.

I tryed to flash some other vBioses and found two, that allow card to work in switchable mode. In discrete mode only one output work: Dp_B with the first one vBios and Dp_C with the second one. So video output could technically be set up by vbios. Is it possible? Does anyone take requests on such nonstandard bios mods?


----------



## ku4eto

Have not actually touched MXM cards, not sure how those would work. Theoretically, they should have similar tables.

No idea how it operates for mobile, where each laptop can have different amount of outputs, beside monitor. I dont even know what the monitor actually uses as an output.

The risk of getting a no output to your laptop monitor (and others as well), is significant. Dont know where the VBIOS is located as well...


----------



## gnomKOLIN

ku4eto said:


> Have not actually touched MXM cards, not sure how those would work. Theoretically, they should have similar tables.
> 
> No idea how it operates for mobile, where each laptop can have different amount of outputs, beside monitor. I dont even know what the monitor actually uses as an output.
> 
> The risk of getting a no output to your laptop monitor (and others as well), is significant. Dont know where the VBIOS is located as well...


According my experience MXM cards have displayport (or other output type) lines goes from chip to MXM slot. Standard MXM card should have 4 displayport output's pins . Attached pinout picture.
Pinout:


Spoiler














Card photos:


Spoiler























On my motherboard only 3 of them goes to physiacal video slots. Also attached vbios files that allow to work one output. Different per each vbios.


----------



## david azulay

my creation


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/222142/222142




MSI RX 480 GAMING X8GB bios david az mod



1380 Mhz 1250mv


memoey


Zero Fan =Off



2170Mhz 1150mv


250 MHz: 2-3-3-3-11-8-27


400 MHz: 3-3-5-5-17-9-43


600 MHz: 5-5-8-8-26-11-65


900 MHz: 7-7-13-13-39-15-98


1000 MHz: 8-8-14-14-43-16-109


1125 MHz: 9-9-16-16-49-17-123


1250 MHz: 10-10-18-18-55-18-137


1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151


1500 MHz: 13-13-22-22-65-21-164


1625 MHz: 14-14-24-24-71-22-178


1750 MHz: 15-15-26-26-73-22-192


2000 MHz: 15-15-26-26-73-22-192


It took me a whole day to build this bios
With the help of HEX editor
Have fun


----------



## david azulay

MSI RX 480 GAMING X8GB - bios david az mod ver 1


https://www.techpowerup.com/vgabios/222187/222187




As they say in Hebrew my card in terms of GPU lottery 



קצת מעאפן


Some more improvements I made in BIOS
To get close to 1400 MHz.

I brought it up V limit 1275mv


I left in core voltage 1250mv 1E848


0C 01 03 06 = 48 E8 01



Setting an offset limit
1275 * 4 = 5100 = 13EC


( Without it the card will be limited to 1175mv )


8A 00 F1 FF FF FF EC = EC 13









Spec


card model MSI RX 480 GAMING X 8 GB


my mod bios is based on the original msi v bios 154


GPU CORE 



1388 Mhz 1265mv


Zero Fan =Off


LLC = on


2170Mhz 1150mv


250 MHz: 2-3-3-3-11-8-27


400 MHz: 3-3-5-5-17-9-43


600 MHz: 5-5-8-8-26-11-65


900 MHz: 7-7-13-13-39-15-98


1000 MHz: 8-8-14-14-43-16-109


1125 MHz: 9-9-16-16-49-17-123


1250 MHz: 10-10-18-18-55-18-137


1375 MHz: 12-12-20-20-61-19-151


1500 MHz: 13-13-22-22-65-21-164


1625 MHz: 14-14-24-24-71-22-178


1750 MHz: 15-15-26-26-73-22-192


2000 MHz: 15-15-26-26-73-22-192


----------



## CassySm

*PolarisBiosEditor*



generaleramon said:


> Glad you fixed the problem :thumb:


I recently found out about this program, it is a pity that I lost so much time. whatever you make my mistakes, I will share with you an excellent working version of PolarisBiosEditor


----------



## CassySm

oh sorry how to delete an unnecessary post?)


----------



## Droidriven

Okay, I'm looking for tips and tricks to mod an Asus Strix rx570 4GB OC. 

What mods are available, what mods are recommended/suggested, what mods should I avoid and what mods are just nice extras for advanced tweaking?

I'm still using my 6 year old rig, specs are as follows:

Asrock Z97 extreme 4
4790k/coolermaster hyper 212 evo
32GB Gskill Ripjaws 1600(1866) CAS 9
1 x Asus Strix rx570 4GB OC
EVGA 750w Supernova bronze
27 inch Samsung curve monitor(non gaming)

How well does a rx570->rx580 conversion work out? Is it recommended or is it just a nice extra? If there are real gains/improvements, I'll try it out.

So, what is worth my time and what isn't? Any suggestions for other mods or optimum settings/timings as far as CPU, RAM or GPU that might have some useful effect?


Sent from my SM-S767VL using Tapatalk


----------



## CassySm

*Polaris Bios Editor*

:thumb:


----------



## ku4etor

*top video tutorial*



hellm said:


> Go to my thread (sig) and download one of the BIOS files you find in post#2 (not the 570 files..). Compare it to an unmodded file from the exact same card, and only compare the Power Play table.
> There are a few subtables in the PowerPlay to edit, the table length and image length of the BIOS; pointer for the beginning of the following subtables (header); at last the MemClkDepRecord entry for the additional mem state.
> 
> To be honest, i don't think you will gain anything. Memclock going down is also a driver thing, and don't expect the actual GDDR to be volted any lower or something. You barely see the 1000MHz State now, and if the driver doesn't know what to do with the many-states you want to add..
> 
> Still worth a try, though :thumb:


https://youtu.be/H8BwERRK3jk


----------



## gnomKOLINs

*Polaris BIOS Editor: Basic Features*

The program Polaris BIOS Editor is designed for timings changes in flashing the BIOS. It is used for all types of video cards: Elpida, Micton, Hynix, and Samsung. Miners change timings in order to increase mining performance and the Polaris BIOS Editor is highly recommended.

https://btcnix.com/download/polaris-bios-editor-download/


----------



## Gogotown

*PolarisBiosEditor*



CassySm said:


> I recently found out about this program, it is a pity that I lost so much time. whatever you make my mistakes, I will share with you an excellent working version of PolarisBiosEditor


the program started only the second time, but everything went well, thanks


----------



## wael ali

hello guys

i had a problem onmy video card rx580 8gb plus after i boise this card 



then is bricked


when i try fix get this massage ERROR *0FL01* : press '1' to continue" 



so i need wich pins i must shot it


----------



## NewMiner

Hello Friends am new to mining, am using Two MSI RX570 Armor 8G OC cards (Samsung K4G80325FC) and i had tried all the instructions but even though i can't reach 27Mh with These cards. Right now it can provide 25.8Mh/s with 120W. I have attached stock bios(Sorry for the extension Please change "STOCK BIOS.txt" to "STOCK BIOS.rar").


----------



## ku4eto

wael ali said:


> hello guys
> 
> i had a problem onmy video card rx580 8gb plus after i boise this card
> 
> 
> 
> then is bricked
> 
> 
> when i try fix get this massage ERROR *0FL01* : press '1' to continue"
> 
> 
> 
> so i need wich pins i must shot it


Hey mate.

Late answer, but still an answer. You need pins 1 and 8 to be shorted. THere is a dot on the chip (or an arrow), which indicates which is the 1st pin. The diagonal one to it is the 8th one. If there is no such indicator, then its top left as 1 (be sure the text on the chip is facing the correct way).



NewMiner said:


> Hello Friends am new to mining, am using Two MSI RX570 Armor 8G OC cards (Samsung K4G80325FC) and i had tried all the instructions but even though i can't reach 27Mh with These cards. Right now it can provide 25.8Mh/s with 120W. I have attached stock bios(Sorry for the extension Please change "STOCK BIOS.txt" to "STOCK BIOS.rar").


I think TRM had some timings available as autotune.
If not, mmpOS has them for sure.
Also, next time specify what clocks and voltage you are using.


----------



## NewMiner

ku4eto said:


> I think TRM had some timings available as autotune.
> If not, mmpOS has them for sure.
> Also, next time specify what clocks and voltage you are using.


Core = 1100/900 Vram = 1900/900
if i change further it hank and windows blue screen


----------



## ku4eto

NewMiner said:


> Core = 1100/900 Vram = 1900/900
> if i change further it hank and windows blue screen


Ah you are running single GPU on Windows OS, with monitor attached?

If yes, its as expected. Having monitor ouput and being Windows is not going to do well.

I would suggest you to use mmpOS, its free for up to 6 GPUs. Get it on an USB stick, and run it as a live OS.
You can use is with the TRM for best results (31MH/s) on ~1150Mhz core. They offer runtime memory straps.
To use it, you need stock BIOS though.

There are also Discord servers for both.


----------



## NewMiner

ku4eto said:


> Ah you are running single GPU on Windows OS, with monitor attached?
> 
> If yes, its as expected. Having monitor ouput and being Windows is not going to do well.
> 
> I would suggest you to use mmpOS, its free for up to 6 GPUs. Get it on an USB stick, and run it as a live OS.
> You can use is with the TRM for best results (31MH/s) on ~1150Mhz core. They offer runtime memory straps.
> To use it, you need stock BIOS though.
> 
> There are also Discord servers for both.


Thanks bro.. I will do it now and share my results with you.


ku4eto said:


> Ah you are running single GPU on Windows OS, with monitor attached?
> 
> If yes, its as expected. Having monitor ouput and being Windows is not going to do well.
> 
> I would suggest you to use mmpOS, its free for up to 6 GPUs. Get it on an USB stick, and run it as a live OS.
> You can use is with the TRM for best results (31MH/s) on ~1150Mhz core. They offer runtime memory straps.
> To use it, you need stock BIOS though.
> 
> There are also Discord servers for both.


if possible can you sent a tutorial or videos for mmpOS


----------



## ku4eto

NewMiner said:


> Thanks bro.. I will do it now and share my results with you.
> 
> if possible can you sent a tutorial or videos for mmpOS








[Mining OS] mmpOS - easy to use linux/windows platform for mining.


[Mining OS] mmpOS - easy to use linux/windows platform for mining.



bitcointalk.org





This is the bitcointalk thread.

There is Discord and Telegram invites on the top of the thread.


----------



## daniel.delillo

I found a way to make the auto vcore settings behave like the manual vcore settings and I wanted to share what I found. So below is my custom ASIC table and some simple instructions.

RX 480 ASIC table modified for uses with RX 580 bios
Max Manual VCore Allowed = 1026mv x 100 or 102600 = C8 90 01
Max VCore Algorithm = 1026mv x 100 or 102600 = C8 90 01
Min Manual VCore Allowed = 750mv x 100 or 75000 = F8 24 01
Manual VCore Algorithm Adjustments (Increments of 100 from 0 / higher means more voltage) = 800 = 20 03
Auto VCore Algorithm Adjustments (Increments of from 0 / higher means more voltage) = 800 = 20 03
Max Auto VCore = 1026mv x 4 or 4104 = 08 10

0C 01 03 06 C8 90 01 00 F8 24 01 00 38 00 06 0A 6A 24 09 00 80 1A 06 00 E8 03 00 00 0C 01 18 08 20 03 00 00 20 03 00 00 C8 90 01 00 C8 90 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 34 C4 01 00 43 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 C0 FF 08 0F 08 31 AC 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 01 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 4B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 2B 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 10 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 9B 02 00 00 03 00 00 00 B8 01 00 00 76 02 00 00 2A 03 00 00 84 03 00 00 FC 03 00 00 56 04 00 00 BA 04 00 00 14 05 00 00 00 35 0C 00 00 35 0C 00 98 E0 0E 00 90 05 10 00 38 67 10 00 E0 C8 10 00 88 2A 11 00 30 8C 11 00 A7 00 00 00 A2 04 00 00 BE 01 00 00 1B 00 20 03 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 CD FF FF FF 00 00 00 00 8A 00 F1 FF FF FF 08 10 00 01 00 01 00 01 00 00

Instructions
Use manual vcores for all pstates and then used this ASIC table with the proper changes for GPU. When setting the algorithm adjustments, you need to get it to where the sensors are reading just under where it should be and then increment it up 100. For example, I wanted 1026mv (which is 1025mv with LLC) for P7, so under GPU-Z I used the render test and look at the VDDC, I wanted it to show just under 1025mv. Once I got it just under 1025mv, then I just incremented the algorithm adjustment value up by 100 and now my manual pstates work perfectly in auto mode.

Also, if you want the most out of your cards pstates I would suggest editing your bios and setting both pstates 2 as the voltage floor and have the frequencies move up from there. So the first thing is finding how low your memory controllers vcore can go. For me, I have custom timings and I'm getting 227GB/s at 2000MHz with 900mv.. this is my max before my memory starts to act funny. From there, you need to find how much power is needed maintain that new floor and make sure you use above that. Mine peaked at around 90ish W, but I went with 105W. Now you have 5 other pstates to allow for throttling, because that's what they were there for.

Here's of screenshot of what my GPU frequencies and voltages. With a 105W gpu powerlimit I'm right there with stock RX580 and I still have play room to go up, but it's not worth the power loss, heat or noise. Also, I have no more memory bandwidth left to offer the GPU, so there's that too.










Timespy graphic score 4195 @ 105W GPU power limit









Shadow of the Tomb Raider - 1080P TAA Highest with 105W GPU power limit with full automatic bios settings


----------



## V1X0

What more software do I need to unlock maximum core voltage (VDDC?) on my RX 570 4GB? I need to make a custom bios (from my own stock bios) and use an hex editor? Any easier way? I run the highest core clock ("State7 (Max)") at 1480 MHz with 1150 mV voltage, which is the maximum voltage that radeon software allows.

Will tweaking/tuning memory timings be worth for me? I already have the "Memory Timing Level2" (gave better performance (fps) than Level1) in the radeon settings, with 2000 MHz mem frequency. I see some guides doing custom bios by using "Pimp my timings" / "One click timing patch" - will it even do anything on my card since I use Memory Timing Level2 and already 2000 MHz?

What about increasing "Power Limit(%)" with bios mod? Will it do anything?

It's for gaming only! I wanna squeeze out some more fps. By cranking up the voltage (VDDC?) to allow higher core clock frequency. My temperatures are 60-65 while running Superposition benchmark for one hour. So I feel some more voltage is fine?

I saw a guide ( youtu.be/uHgwcBjcitI ) raising power limit and then using "VRMTool" to set 1300 mV VDDC. But it was on RX 480 card.

Got this version of the card: GIGABYTE AORUS RX 570 Specs


----------



## daniel.delillo

V1X0 said:


> What more software do I need to unlock maximum core voltage (VDDC?) on my RX 570 4GB? I need to make a custom bios (from my own stock bios) and use an hex editor?


OverdriveNTool or MSI Afterburner... otherwise you'll have to edit the bios. That's a really good silicon you got there, but it might not be worth pushing it harder.... FYI that card has a 148W GPU powerlimit and you've increased it by 50%, so 222W. Then you have the fans running between 80 - 100% to maintain those temps. I would be shocked if you got another 50MHz at most jumping another 50mv, which may yield you another 2% performance at an additional cost of another 12W of power... it's not even worth the trouble. Meanwhile does your silicon even need 1080mV to handle 2000MHz? That setting doesn't change power to the memory chips, just the memory controller on the GPU... it's the vcore floor, so anything under state 7 is now render useless because that's higher. I would check your memory controller voltage and set it lower if possible, then utilize the other states properly. GPU throttling can help maintain a somewhat similar amount of performance at a lower powerlimit. Look at my example above.... I'm drawing 105W out of a RX 480 and it's far from a good silicon. Enjoy your RX 570.


----------



## V1X0

daniel.delillo said:


> OverdriveNTool or MSI Afterburner... otherwise you'll have to edit the bios. That's a really good silicon you got there, but it might not be worth pushing it harder.... FYI that card has a 148W GPU powerlimit and you've increased it by 50%, so 222W. Then you have the fans running between 80 - 100% to maintain those temps. I would be shocked if you got another 50MHz at most jumping another 50mv, which may yield you another 2% performance at an additional cost of another 12W of power... it's not even worth the trouble. Meanwhile does your silicon even need 1080mV to handle 2000MHz? That setting doesn't change power to the memory chips, just the memory controller on the GPU... it's the vcore floor, so anything under state 7 is now render useless because that's higher. I would check your memory controller voltage and set it lower if possible, then utilize the other states properly. GPU throttling can help maintain a somewhat similar amount of performance at a lower powerlimit. Look at my example above.... I'm drawing 105W out of a RX 480 and it's far from a good silicon. Enjoy your RX 570.


Thanks for your input, appreciate it!

Can I really go past the 1150 mV lock (from AMD software/wattman thingy) with OverdriveNTool, without changing in bios? That sounds too easy.

Yeah with default settings the highest core clock state is 1280 MHz with 1150 mV (yes, it's set to 1150 (max) with default settings) - I've been able to go with that voltage from 1280 MHz to 1480 MHz! I feel it's really good overclock, yes. (Though I've mostly been gaming with 1450 MHz with 1115 mV. I just recently decided to OC higher for more fps.)

The memory overclock is a bit lazy done. I thought the "Voltage(mV)" in the VRAM Tuning tab was for/affected the memory clock(?). Someone in a reddit thread said it could help reduce artifact problem and GPU memory errors, which I've gotten, so I have increased it (the voltage) when that has happened.
I'll lower it and evaluate. Will it reduce temperatures? It does affect my 1480 MHz overclock stability?

If I interpret you correct, I should also lower the Power Limit (%) slider? I'm not educated enough to understand what benefit it yields me (most OC guides I've read/watched say to crank it up max). Lower temperatures? But if I lower it too much it will/might make my 1480 MHz overclock unstable?


----------



## daniel.delillo

V1X0 said:


> Thanks for your input, appreciate it!
> 
> Can I really go past the 1150 mV lock (from AMD software/wattman thingy) with OverdriveNTool, without changing in bios? That sounds too easy.
> 
> Yeah with default settings the highest core clock state is 1280 MHz with 1150 mV (yes, it's set to 1150 (max) with default settings) - I've been able to go with that voltage from 1280 MHz to 1480 MHz! I feel it's really good overclock, yes. (Though I've mostly been gaming with 1450 MHz with 1115 mV. I just recently decided to OC higher for more fps.)
> 
> The memory overclock is a bit lazy done. I thought the "Voltage(mV)" in the VRAM Tuning tab was for/affected the memory clock(?). Someone in a reddit thread said it could help reduce artifact problem and GPU memory errors, which I've gotten, so I have increased it (the voltage) when that has happened.
> I'll lower it and evaluate. Will it reduce temperatures? It does affect my 1480 MHz overclock stability?
> 
> If I interpret you correct, I should also lower the Power Limit (%) slider? I'm not educated enough to understand what benefit it yields me (most OC guides I've read/watched say to crank it up max). Lower temperatures? But if I lower it too much it will/might make my 1480 MHz overclock unstable?


OverdriveNTool seem to work past my vcore limit, but my bios has been altered a million different ways, so maybe that's why it works. You can also try watttool and use the voltage offset to maybe push past the 1150mv as a temp solution just to see what you'll get. That said, if you want to edit the bios then you need to adjust the max vcore setting... use HXD hex editor and look for the line "0C 01 03 06" the next set of 3 is the max manual vcore it should be "38 C1 01" and for 1200mv it needs to be "C0 D4 01". Also there's the auto vcore max which should be changed look a couple lines down for something like this "8A 00 F1 FF FF FF", it could be slightly different but right after is "F8 11" and that needs to be "C0 12".

Look over this post also link it has some pictures.

What I was saying before is these cards will suck tons of power at some point to gain more performance. In order to tone down that usage you can set state 2 - 7 as a fallback range to keep power consumption under control. In order to use all those states your GPUs memory voltage needs to be floor value so P2 GPU mV and P2 Mem mV should be the same. Look at mine for example, you can see my floor value is 907mV, it's actually 900mV with vdroop, but that's my lowest voltage will use while gaming. So my GPU voltage range is from 907mV (900mV actual ) to 1032mV (1025mV actual). Now with a proper voltage range the GPU needs a powerlimit that allows it to fill that range nicely without going under the floor voltage, this can take some time to find all the values. Once you're done, the GPU will throttle to maintain max performance within a power budget. Instead of trying to squeeze every little drop of performance with no regard for power usage, I'm doing the opposite. Anyway here's my timespy score... 4195 and that's with a 105W powerlimit. Anyway good luck with the overvolting, I would be curious to know how far you can get it. I can't even remember where my card goes at 1.2 volts I tried it once and stopped because it wasn't practical. I have a watt meter on the PC and once I looked at the power usage... I was like NOPE.


----------



## mort376d

Hi,
I thought this forum / thread with these kind people in here could help me with my bios flashing issue.

I have acquired a most likely defective Asus Dual Rx 480 8gb OC which has standard Coreclock at 1305mhz and MemClock at 2000mhz. 
If I play for example CS: GO and Pubg with completely standard out of the box settings - then I get blackscreens and get the PC to restart. But! If I go into Radeon Wattman or MSI Afterburner and set MemClock to 1900mhz - then all the problems disappear and the card runs perfectly! Now we come to what I need help with - Changing the bios settings on the card instead of having to use software in windows to control the map. I have tried with Polaris Bios Editor together with ATI Flash, but the card becomes very strange afterwards and causes that I can not open my Radeon Adrenaline software; It says "No Radeon Software installed - people reinstall the software.
It Also appears that i cannot change my monitor hz under screen settings as it appears as "Unknown PnP Device" 
My monitor supports 75hz, but im stuck at 64? 

I reflashed the card back to the original bios - and now the card behaves as before.

I'm very new to this videocard flashing.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ku4eto

mort376d said:


> Hi,
> I thought this forum / thread with these kind people in here could help me with my bios flashing issue.
> 
> I have acquired a most likely defective Asus Dual Rx 480 8gb OC which has standard Coreclock at 1305mhz and MemClock at 2000mhz.
> If I play for example CS: GO and Pubg with completely standard out of the box settings - then I get blackscreens and get the PC to restart. But! If I go into Radeon Wattman or MSI Afterburner and set MemClock to 1900mhz - then all the problems disappear and the card runs perfectly! Now we come to what I need help with - Changing the bios settings on the card instead of having to use software in windows to control the map. I have tried with Polaris Bios Editor together with ATI Flash, but the card becomes very strange afterwards and causes that I can not open my Radeon Adrenaline software; It says "No Radeon Software installed - people reinstall the software.
> It Also appears that i cannot change my monitor hz under screen settings as it appears as "Unknown PnP Device"
> My monitor supports 75hz, but im stuck at 64?
> 
> I reflashed the card back to the original bios - and now the card behaves as before.
> 
> I'm very new to this videocard flashing.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Are you sure this is the original BIOS, with thedefault timings?


----------



## mort376d

ku4eto said:


> Are you sure this is the original BIOS, with thedefault timings?


Im fairly sure - i've compared the timing straps side by side on PolarisBiosEditor 1.7.3 which indicate the same values.
I looked up the original bios on Techpowerup.

I could try to flash the card with the one from Techpowerup?


----------



## mort376d

I just tried flashing to the original bios from techpowerup.
Still results in blackscreen and system restarts upon gaming.


----------



## generaleramon

ku4eto said:


> Are you sure this is the original BIOS, with thedefault timings?


i think you need to patch the drivers with Atikmdag after you modified the bios. RX480s still need that trick i think.


----------



## ku4eto

generaleramon said:


> i think you need to patch the drivers with Atikmdag after you modified the bios. RX480s still need that trick i think.


He says, he is using stock, not.modded. And it will not black screen, but not initialize the driver at all.


----------



## Ansau

ku4eto said:


> He says, he is using stock, not.modded. And it will not black screen, but not initialize the driver at all.


No, he says he wants to have the clock change permanently by changing the bios so black screens dont appear anymore. As @generaleramon said, the problem is that drivers don't detect modded RX480 bios and you need to patch them, and every time you install a new version of it.
The other solution is to change the ID of the bios so the computer detects it as a RX580, which doesn't have this issue and you don't need to patch the drivers.


----------



## galkinvv

[Updated version 2021.07 - extended outout and exceptions on windows fix]
Hey!
During a research, I've made a modification to a PolarisBiosEditor. The modification is called "PolarisBiosEditor-xml".
I'm not sure if I'm going to develop it further, but it is open source and I hope it maybe useful not only for me.

Dumping into XML-based stdout is done for more data that is not visible in a GUI.
About video outputs, i2c buses, VDDCI-related, generic option ROM headers.
The main intended usage is helping editing and interpreting data opened in external hex editor.

To connect with an external hex editor dumped structures are associated with their HEX offset from the start of VBIOS file.
So to edit some value just go to the shown offset in external hex editor, change it, then open file in PolarisBiosEditor-xml and check that the correct value in the XML dump is changed. Save VBIOS with the editor to fix checksum.




Spoiler: Example output, near 1k lines



Note: coloring is done by forum, utility outputs just text


XML:


<root-of-option-rom-dump name="bioses/Asus.RX580.8192.170417_1-stock.rom" dump-software-version="PolarisBiosEditor-1.7xml-2021.07">
 <OptionRomAndAtomHeaders>
  <EFI_LEGACY_EXPANSION_AMD_ROM_HEADER addr="0x0-0x4A  len=74=0x4A">
    <Signature55>85 = 0x55 = 0b1010101</Signature55>
    <SignatureAA>170 = 0xAA = 0b10101010</SignatureAA>
    <Bit8Length_in_512bytes>116 = 0x74 = 0b1110100</Bit8Length_in_512bytes>
    <JmpRel16_OpCode_E9>233 = 0xE9 = 0b11101001</JmpRel16_OpCode_E9>
    <Jmp_Target_Rel_To_0x6>685 = 0x2AD = 0b1010101101</Jmp_Target_Rel_To_0x6>
    <reserved_legacy>18-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0</reserved_legacy>
    <PCIRHeaderOffset>592 = 0x250 = 0b1001010000</PCIRHeaderOffset>
    <PnPHeaderOffset>0</PnPHeaderOffset>
    <TextsAfterHeaderNullPadding>0</TextsAfterHeaderNullPadding>
    <TextIBM>3-bytes text:IBM</TextIBM>
    <SimpleChecksum8ToZeroOverRegion_BeforeNextHeader>134 = 0x86 = 0b10000110</SimpleChecksum8ToZeroOverRegion_BeforeNextHeader>
    <Unknown2_1>37508 = 0x9284 = 0b1001001010000100</Unknown2_1>
    <Zeroes11>11-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0</Zeroes11>
    <Unknown1>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</Unknown1>
    <ATIAMDSignature_SP761295520>10-bytes text: 761295520</ATIAMDSignature_SP761295520>
    <Zeroes6_1>6-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0\0</Zeroes6_1>
    <Unknown2_2>677 = 0x2A5 = 0b1010100101</Unknown2_2>
    <Zeroes6_2>6-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0\0</Zeroes6_2>
    <AtomRomHeaderOffset>556 = 0x22C = 0b1000101100</AtomRomHeaderOffset>
    <ComputedOffsetToNextHeader>0xE800</ComputedOffsetToNextHeader>
    <ComputedJmpTarget>0x2B3</ComputedJmpTarget>
  </EFI_LEGACY_EXPANSION_AMD_ROM_HEADER>
  <MostlyText info=" 482bytes [0x4A-22C) values   00000000000030342F31372F3137..585C636F6E6669672E6800000090" as_text="\0\0\0\0\0\004/17/17 03:28\0\01\0\0\0\xE9\xB8\x03\0\xE9\xC7\x03\0\0\0\xF4\0\0\x13\0\0\0\xD0\x01\0B\x0A \xE1\x02\x80~\0\xE2\x10D\x02\x12\0\0\0\0\0\0<@\x0E\x02\x07<\x01\x1A\0\x04\0\0\0\xEE\xA0\xFF\x06\0\[email protected]\x0E\x01\0\0\0\0\0\0\x14\x03\0\0\0\0\0\0\xBE~\x11\0\xB9\x07\x1A\xD6P,\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\[email protected]\0\0\0\0\x10\0\0\0B\0\0\0\xF0}\xE6\x07 \0 \0\x12\0\x0E\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0115-D009PI2-101\0POLARIS20\0PCI_EXPRESS\0GDDR5\0\x0D\x0A67DFHB.15.50.2.1.AS14                                                       \x0D\x0A\0\x0D\x0A \x0D\x0A\0(C) 1988-2010, Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.\0ATOMBIOSBK-AMD VER015.050.002.001.000000\0AS14.BIN    \01398877 \0381643  \0        \0ASUS_POLARIS20_D009PI2_DUAL_RX580_O8G_HYNIX\config.h\0\0\0\x90"/>
  <ATOM_ROM_HEADER addr="0x22C-0x250  len=36=0x24">
    <sHeader>
      <usStructureSize>36 = 0x24 = 0b100100</usStructureSize>
      <ucTableFormatRevision>1</ucTableFormatRevision>
      <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
    </sHeader>
    <uaFirmWareSignature>4-bytes text:ATOM</uaFirmWareSignature>
    <usBiosRuntimeSegmentAddress>49152 = 0xC000 = 0b1100000000000000</usBiosRuntimeSegmentAddress>
    <usProtectedModeInfoOffset>977 = 0x3D1 = 0b1111010001</usProtectedModeInfoOffset>
    <usConfigFilenameOffset>460 = 0x1CC = 0b111001100</usConfigFilenameOffset>
    <usCRC_BlockOffset>629 = 0x275 = 0b1001110101</usCRC_BlockOffset>
    <usBIOS_BootupMessageOffset>288 = 0x120 = 0b100100000</usBIOS_BootupMessageOffset>
    <usInt10Offset>1014 = 0x3F6 = 0b1111110110</usInt10Offset>
    <usPciBusDevInitCode>0</usPciBusDevInitCode>
    <usIoBaseAddress>0</usIoBaseAddress>
    <usSubsystemVendorID>4163 = 0x1043 = 0b1000001000011</usSubsystemVendorID>
    <usSubsystemID>1313 = 0x521 = 0b10100100001</usSubsystemID>
    <usPCI_InfoOffset>592 = 0x250 = 0b1001010000</usPCI_InfoOffset>
    <usMasterCommandTableOffset>38748 = 0x975C = 0b1001011101011100</usMasterCommandTableOffset>
    <usMasterDataTableOffset>38914 = 0x9802 = 0b1001100000000010</usMasterDataTableOffset>
    <ucExtendedFunctionCode>160 = 0xA0 = 0b10100000</ucExtendedFunctionCode>
    <ucReserved>0</ucReserved>
  </ATOM_ROM_HEADER>
  <PCIR_2_3_DATA_STRUCTURE addr="0x250-0x274  len=36=0x24">
    <Signature_PCIR>4-bytes text:PCIR</Signature_PCIR>
    <usVendorID>4098 = 0x1002 = 0b1000000000010</usVendorID>
    <usDeviceID>26591 = 0x67DF = 0b110011111011111</usDeviceID>
    <DeviceListOffset>0</DeviceListOffset>
    <HeaderLength>24 = 0x18 = 0b11000</HeaderLength>
    <Revision>0</Revision>
    <ClassCode_VGA_Controller_is_003>3-bytes text:\0\0\x03</ClassCode_VGA_Controller_is_003>
    <ImageLength_in_512bytes>116 = 0x74 = 0b1110100</ImageLength_in_512bytes>
    <CodeRevision>3890 = 0xF32 = 0b111100110010</CodeRevision>
    <CodeType_PC_Compatible_is_0__UEFI_is_3>0</CodeType_PC_Compatible_is_0__UEFI_is_3>
    <Indicator_last_is_0x80>0</Indicator_last_is_0x80>
    <MaxRuntimeImageLength>0</MaxRuntimeImageLength>
    <SomeTextWithAMD>12-bytes text:AMD ATOMBIOS</SomeTextWithAMD>
  </PCIR_2_3_DATA_STRUCTURE>
  <ATOM_CMD_TABLES addr="0x975C-0x9802  len=166=0xA6">
    <sHeader>
      <usStructureSize>166 = 0xA6 = 0b10100110</usStructureSize>
      <ucTableFormatRevision>1</ucTableFormatRevision>
      <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
    </sHeader>
  </ATOM_CMD_TABLES>
 </OptionRomAndAtomHeaders>
 <AtomMasterDataTables>
  <ATOM_DATA_TABLES addr="0x9802-0x984C  len=74=0x4A">
    <sHeader>
      <usStructureSize>74 = 0x4A = 0b1001010</usStructureSize>
      <ucTableFormatRevision>1</ucTableFormatRevision>
      <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
    </sHeader>
    <UtilityPipeLine>0</UtilityPipeLine>
    <MultimediaCapabilityInfo>0</MultimediaCapabilityInfo>
    <MultimediaConfigInfo>0</MultimediaConfigInfo>
    <StandardVESA_Timing>38988 = 0x984C = 0b1001100001001100</StandardVESA_Timing>
    <FirmwareInfo>39216 = 0x9930 = 0b1001100100110000</FirmwareInfo>
    <PaletteData>39324 = 0x999C = 0b1001100110011100</PaletteData>
    <LCD_Info>39376 = 0x99D0 = 0b1001100111010000</LCD_Info>
    <DIGTransmitterInfo>0</DIGTransmitterInfo>
    <SMU_Info>43522 = 0xAA02 = 0b1010101000000010</SMU_Info>
    <SupportedDevicesInfo>0</SupportedDevicesInfo>
    <GPIO_I2C_Info>39454 = 0x9A1E = 0b1001101000011110</GPIO_I2C_Info>
    <VRAM_UsageByFirmware>39674 = 0x9AFA = 0b1001101011111010</VRAM_UsageByFirmware>
    <GPIO_Pin_LUT>39686 = 0x9B06 = 0b1001101100000110</GPIO_Pin_LUT>
    <VESA_ToInternalModeLUT>39718 = 0x9B26 = 0b1001101100100110</VESA_ToInternalModeLUT>
    <GFX_Info>39834 = 0x9B9A = 0b1001101110011010</GFX_Info>
    <PowerPlayInfo>39858 = 0x9BB2 = 0b1001101110110010</PowerPlayInfo>
    <GPUVirtualizationInfo>0</GPUVirtualizationInfo>
    <SaveRestoreInfo>43498 = 0xA9EA = 0b1010100111101010</SaveRestoreInfo>
    <PPLL_SS_Info>0</PPLL_SS_Info>
    <OemInfo>40692 = 0x9EF4 = 0b1001111011110100</OemInfo>
    <XTMDS_Info>0</XTMDS_Info>
    <MclkSS_Info>0</MclkSS_Info>
    <Object_Header>40698 = 0x9EFA = 0b1001111011111010</Object_Header>
    <IndirectIOAccess>41772 = 0xA32C = 0b1010001100101100</IndirectIOAccess>
    <MC_InitParameter>41048 = 0xA058 = 0b1010000001011000</MC_InitParameter>
    <ASIC_VDDC_Info>0</ASIC_VDDC_Info>
    <ASIC_InternalSS_Info>43358 = 0xA95E = 0b1010100101011110</ASIC_InternalSS_Info>
    <TV_VideoMode>43398 = 0xA986 = 0b1010100110000110</TV_VideoMode>
    <VRAM_Info>41898 = 0xA3AA = 0b1010001110101010</VRAM_Info>
    <MemoryTrainingInfo>0</MemoryTrainingInfo>
    <IntegratedSystemInfo>0</IntegratedSystemInfo>
    <ASIC_ProfilingInfo>43020 = 0xA80C = 0b1010100000001100</ASIC_ProfilingInfo>
    <VoltageObjectInfo>43288 = 0xA918 = 0b1010100100011000</VoltageObjectInfo>
    <PowerSourceInfo>0</PowerSourceInfo>
    <ServiceInfo>43578 = 0xAA3A = 0b1010101000111010</ServiceInfo>
  </ATOM_DATA_TABLES>
  <ATOM_FIRMWARE_INFO addr="0x9930-0x9992  len=98=0x62">
    <sHeader>
      <usStructureSize>108 = 0x6C = 0b1101100</usStructureSize>
      <ucTableFormatRevision>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</ucTableFormatRevision>
      <ucTableContentRevision>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</ucTableContentRevision>
    </sHeader>
    <ulFirmwareRevision>254935553 = 0xF320201 = 0b1111001100100000001000000001</ulFirmwareRevision>
    <ulDefaultEngineClock_in10khz_asic_init_arg0>30000 = 0x7530 = 0b111010100110000</ulDefaultEngineClock_in10khz_asic_init_arg0>
    <ulDefaultMemoryClock_in10khz_asic_init_arg1>30000 = 0x7530 = 0b111010100110000</ulDefaultMemoryClock_in10khz_asic_init_arg1>
    <ulSPLL_OutputFreq_in10khz>0</ulSPLL_OutputFreq_in10khz>
    <ulGPUPLL_OutputFreq_in10khz>360000 = 0x57E40 = 0b1010111111001000000</ulGPUPLL_OutputFreq_in10khz>
    <ulReserved1>0</ulReserved1>
    <ulReserved2>0</ulReserved2>
    <ulMaxPixelClockPLL_Output_in10khz>600000 = 0x927C0 = 0b10010010011111000000</ulMaxPixelClockPLL_Output_in10khz>
    <ulBinaryAlteredInfo>0</ulBinaryAlteredInfo>
    <ulDefaultDispEngineClkFreq_in10khz>62610 = 0xF492 = 0b1111010010010010</ulDefaultDispEngineClkFreq_in10khz>
    <ucReserved3>0</ucReserved3>
    <ucMinAllowedBL_Level>0</ucMinAllowedBL_Level>
    <usBootUpVDDCVoltage_in_mV>900 = 0x384 = 0b1110000100</usBootUpVDDCVoltage_in_mV>
    <usLcdMinPixelClockPLL_Output_inMHz>2970 = 0xB9A = 0b101110011010</usLcdMinPixelClockPLL_Output_inMHz>
    <usLcdMaxPixelClockPLL_Output_inMHz>6000 = 0x1770 = 0b1011101110000</usLcdMaxPixelClockPLL_Output_inMHz>
    <ulReserved4>0</ulReserved4>
    <ulMinPixelClockPLL_Output_in10khz>297000 = 0x48828 = 0b1001000100000101000</ulMinPixelClockPLL_Output_in10khz>
    <ucRemoteDisplayConfig>0</ucRemoteDisplayConfig>
    <ucReserved5>5-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0</ucReserved5>
    <ulReserved6>0</ulReserved6>
    <ulReserved7>2621440000 = 0x9C400000 = 0b10011100010000000000000000000000</ulReserved7>
    <usReserved11_usMaxPixelClockDAC_in10khz>2500 = 0x9C4 = 0b100111000100</usReserved11_usMaxPixelClockDAC_in10khz>
    <usMinPixelClockPLL_Input_in10khz>10000 = 0x2710 = 0b10011100010000</usMinPixelClockPLL_Input_in10khz>
    <usMaxPixelClockPLL_Input_in10khz>850 = 0x352 = 0b1101010010</usMaxPixelClockPLL_Input_in10khz>
    <usBootUpVDDCIVoltage_in_mV>16414 = 0x401E = 0b100000000011110</usBootUpVDDCIVoltage_in_mV>
    <usFirmwareCapability>10000 = 0x2710 = 0b10011100010000</usFirmwareCapability>
    <usCoreReferenceClock_in10khz>10000 = 0x2710 = 0b10011100010000</usCoreReferenceClock_in10khz>
    <usMemoryReferenceClock_in10khz>10000 = 0x2710 = 0b10011100010000</usMemoryReferenceClock_in10khz>
    <usUniphyDPModeExtClkFreq_in10khz>0</usUniphyDPModeExtClkFreq_in10khz>
    <ucMemoryModule_ID>0</ucMemoryModule_ID>
    <ucCoolingSolution1IsLiquid>0</ucCoolingSolution1IsLiquid>
    <ucProductBranding>14 = 0xE = 0b1110</ucProductBranding>
    <ucReserved9>6 = 0x6 = 0b110</ucReserved9>
    <usBootUpMVDDCVoltage_in_mV>0</usBootUpMVDDCVoltage_in_mV>
    <usBootUpVDDGFXVoltage_in_mV>0</usBootUpVDDGFXVoltage_in_mV>
  </ATOM_FIRMWARE_INFO>
  <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_INFO>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_INFO addr="0x9A1E-0x9A22  len=4=0x4">
      <sHeader>
        <usStructureSize>220 = 0xDC = 0b11011100</usStructureSize>
        <ucTableFormatRevision>1</ucTableFormatRevision>
        <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
      </sHeader>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_INFO>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9A22-0x9A3D  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18536 = 0x4868 = 0b100100001101000</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18538 = 0x486A = 0b100100001101010</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18539 = 0x486B = 0b100100001101011</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18537 = 0x4869 = 0b100100001101001</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18536 = 0x4868 = 0b100100001101000</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18538 = 0x486A = 0b100100001101010</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18539 = 0x486B = 0b100100001101011</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18537 = 0x4869 = 0b100100001101001</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>144 = 0x90 = 0b10010000</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>0</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>144 = 0x90 = 0b10010000</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9A3D-0x9A58  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18540 = 0x486C = 0b100100001101100</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18542 = 0x486E = 0b100100001101110</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18543 = 0x486F = 0b100100001101111</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18541 = 0x486D = 0b100100001101101</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18540 = 0x486C = 0b100100001101100</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18542 = 0x486E = 0b100100001101110</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18543 = 0x486F = 0b100100001101111</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18541 = 0x486D = 0b100100001101101</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>1</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9A58-0x9A73  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18544 = 0x4870 = 0b100100001110000</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18546 = 0x4872 = 0b100100001110010</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18547 = 0x4873 = 0b100100001110011</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18545 = 0x4871 = 0b100100001110001</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18544 = 0x4870 = 0b100100001110000</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18546 = 0x4872 = 0b100100001110010</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18547 = 0x4873 = 0b100100001110011</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18545 = 0x4871 = 0b100100001110001</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>146 = 0x92 = 0b10010010</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>146 = 0x92 = 0b10010010</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9A73-0x9A8E  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18548 = 0x4874 = 0b100100001110100</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18550 = 0x4876 = 0b100100001110110</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18551 = 0x4877 = 0b100100001110111</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18549 = 0x4875 = 0b100100001110101</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18548 = 0x4874 = 0b100100001110100</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18550 = 0x4876 = 0b100100001110110</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18551 = 0x4877 = 0b100100001110111</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18549 = 0x4875 = 0b100100001110101</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>147 = 0x93 = 0b10010011</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>147 = 0x93 = 0b10010011</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9A8E-0x9AA9  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18552 = 0x4878 = 0b100100001111000</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18554 = 0x487A = 0b100100001111010</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18555 = 0x487B = 0b100100001111011</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18553 = 0x4879 = 0b100100001111001</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18552 = 0x4878 = 0b100100001111000</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18554 = 0x487A = 0b100100001111010</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18555 = 0x487B = 0b100100001111011</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18553 = 0x4879 = 0b100100001111001</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>148 = 0x94 = 0b10010100</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>148 = 0x94 = 0b10010100</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9AA9-0x9AC4  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18556 = 0x487C = 0b100100001111100</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18558 = 0x487E = 0b100100001111110</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18559 = 0x487F = 0b100100001111111</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18557 = 0x487D = 0b100100001111101</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18556 = 0x487C = 0b100100001111100</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18558 = 0x487E = 0b100100001111110</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18559 = 0x487F = 0b100100001111111</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18557 = 0x487D = 0b100100001111101</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>149 = 0x95 = 0b10010101</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>5 = 0x5 = 0b101</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>149 = 0x95 = 0b10010101</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9AC4-0x9ADF  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18584 = 0x4898 = 0b100100010011000</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18586 = 0x489A = 0b100100010011010</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18587 = 0x489B = 0b100100010011011</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18585 = 0x4899 = 0b100100010011001</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18584 = 0x4898 = 0b100100010011000</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18586 = 0x489A = 0b100100010011010</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18587 = 0x489B = 0b100100010011011</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18585 = 0x4899 = 0b100100010011001</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>6 = 0x6 = 0b110</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>1</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>1</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>1</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>1</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
    <ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT addr="0x9ADF-0x9AFA  len=27=0x1B">
      <usClkMaskRegisterIndex>18560 = 0x4880 = 0b100100010000000</usClkMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usClkEnRegisterIndex>18562 = 0x4882 = 0b100100010000010</usClkEnRegisterIndex>
      <usClkY_RegisterIndex>18563 = 0x4883 = 0b100100010000011</usClkY_RegisterIndex>
      <usClkA_RegisterIndex>18561 = 0x4881 = 0b100100010000001</usClkA_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataMaskRegisterIndex>18560 = 0x4880 = 0b100100010000000</usDataMaskRegisterIndex>
      <usDataEnRegisterIndex>18562 = 0x4882 = 0b100100010000010</usDataEnRegisterIndex>
      <usDataY_RegisterIndex>18563 = 0x4883 = 0b100100010000011</usDataY_RegisterIndex>
      <usDataA_RegisterIndex>18561 = 0x4881 = 0b100100010000001</usDataA_RegisterIndex>
      <sucI2cId>
        <gpio_id>151 = 0x97 = 0b10010111</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>7 = 0x7 = 0b111</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>151 = 0x97 = 0b10010111</Description>
      </sucI2cId>
      <ucClkMaskShift>0</ucClkMaskShift>
      <ucClkEnShift>0</ucClkEnShift>
      <ucClkY_Shift>0</ucClkY_Shift>
      <ucClkA_Shift>0</ucClkA_Shift>
      <ucDataMaskShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataMaskShift>
      <ucDataEnShift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataEnShift>
      <ucDataY_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataY_Shift>
      <ucDataA_Shift>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucDataA_Shift>
      <ucReserved1>0</ucReserved1>
      <ucReserved2>0</ucReserved2>
    </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_ASSIGMENT>
  </ATOM_GPIO_I2C_INFO>
  <ATOM_POWERPLAY_TABLE addr="0x9BB2-0x9BFF  len=77=0x4D">
    <sHeader>
      <usStructureSize>833 = 0x341 = 0b1101000001</usStructureSize>
      <ucTableFormatRevision>7 = 0x7 = 0b111</ucTableFormatRevision>
      <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
    </sHeader>
    <ucTableRevision>0</ucTableRevision>
    <usTableSize>77 = 0x4D = 0b1001101</usTableSize>
    <ulGoldenPPID>1665 = 0x681 = 0b11010000001</ulGoldenPPID>
    <ulGoldenRevision>10394 = 0x289A = 0b10100010011010</ulGoldenRevision>
    <usFormatID>25 = 0x19 = 0b11001</usFormatID>
    <usVoltageTime>0</usVoltageTime>
    <ulPlatformCaps>17203200 = 0x1068000 = 0b1000001101000000000000000</ulPlatformCaps>
    <ulMaxODEngineClock>200000 = 0x30D40 = 0b110000110101000000</ulMaxODEngineClock>
    <ulMaxODMemoryClock>225000 = 0x36EE8 = 0b110110111011101000</ulMaxODMemoryClock>
    <usPowerControlLimit>50 = 0x32 = 0b110010</usPowerControlLimit>
    <usUlvVoltageOffset>25 = 0x19 = 0b11001</usUlvVoltageOffset>
    <usStateArrayOffset>77 = 0x4D = 0b1001101</usStateArrayOffset>
    <usFanTableOffset>673 = 0x2A1 = 0b1010100001</usFanTableOffset>
    <usThermalControllerOffset>664 = 0x298 = 0b1010011000</usThermalControllerOffset>
    <usReserv>0</usReserv>
    <usMclkDependencyTableOffset>437 = 0x1B5 = 0b110110101</usMclkDependencyTableOffset>
    <usSclkDependencyTableOffset>315 = 0x13B = 0b100111011</usSclkDependencyTableOffset>
    <usVddcLookupTableOffset>119 = 0x77 = 0b1110111</usVddcLookupTableOffset>
    <usVddgfxLookupTableOffset>249 = 0xF9 = 0b11111001</usVddgfxLookupTableOffset>
    <usMMDependencyTableOffset>478 = 0x1DE = 0b111011110</usMMDependencyTableOffset>
    <usVCEStateTableOffset>774 = 0x306 = 0b1100000110</usVCEStateTableOffset>
    <usPPMTableOffset>0</usPPMTableOffset>
    <usPowerTuneTableOffset>721 = 0x2D1 = 0b1011010001</usPowerTuneTableOffset>
    <usHardLimitTableOffset>0</usHardLimitTableOffset>
    <usPCIETableOffset>800 = 0x320 = 0b1100100000</usPCIETableOffset>
    <usGPIOTableOffset>826 = 0x33A = 0b1100111010</usGPIOTableOffset>
    <usReserved>12-bytes text:L\x11\x02\0S\x07\0\0\0\0\0\0</usReserved>
  </ATOM_POWERPLAY_TABLE>
  <AtomVoltageTables_skept_in_forum_post/>
  <AtomClockTables>
    <ATOM_SCLK_TABLE_skept_in_forum_post/>
    <ATOM_MCLK_TABLE addr="0x9D67-0x9D69  len=2=0x2 Name=MclkDependencyTable">
      <ucRevId>0</ucRevId>
      <ucNumEntries>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</ucNumEntries>
    </ATOM_MCLK_TABLE>
    <ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY addr="0x9D69-0x9D76  len=13=0xD">
      <ucVddcInd>0</ucVddcInd>
      <usVddci>800 = 0x320 = 0b1100100000</usVddci>
      <usVddgfxOffset>0</usVddgfxOffset>
      <usMvdd>1000 = 0x3E8 = 0b1111101000</usMvdd>
      <ulMclk>30000 = 0x7530 = 0b111010100110000</ulMclk>
      <usReserved>0</usReserved>
    </ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY>
    <ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY addr="0x9D76-0x9D83  len=13=0xD">
      <ucVddcInd>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</ucVddcInd>
      <usVddci>850 = 0x352 = 0b1101010010</usVddci>
      <usVddgfxOffset>0</usVddgfxOffset>
      <usMvdd>1000 = 0x3E8 = 0b1111101000</usMvdd>
      <ulMclk>100000 = 0x186A0 = 0b11000011010100000</ulMclk>
      <usReserved>0</usReserved>
    </ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY>
    <ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY addr="0x9D83-0x9D90  len=13=0xD">
      <ucVddcInd>11 = 0xB = 0b1011</ucVddcInd>
      <usVddci>950 = 0x3B6 = 0b1110110110</usVddci>
      <usVddgfxOffset>0</usVddgfxOffset>
      <usMvdd>1000 = 0x3E8 = 0b1111101000</usMvdd>
      <ulMclk>200000 = 0x30D40 = 0b110000110101000000</ulMclk>
      <usReserved>0</usReserved>
    </ATOM_MCLK_ENTRY>
  </AtomClockTables>
  <AtomMMDependencyTable_skept_in_forum_post/>
  <ATOM_FAN_TABLE addr="0x9E53-0x9E80  len=45=0x2D">
    <ucRevId>9 = 0x9 = 0b1001</ucRevId>
    <ucTHyst>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</ucTHyst>
    <usTMin>4000 = 0xFA0 = 0b111110100000</usTMin>
    <usTMed>6500 = 0x1964 = 0b1100101100100</usTMed>
    <usTHigh>8500 = 0x2134 = 0b10000100110100</usTHigh>
    <usPWMMin>2000 = 0x7D0 = 0b11111010000</usPWMMin>
    <usPWMMed>4000 = 0xFA0 = 0b111110100000</usPWMMed>
    <usPWMHigh>6000 = 0x1770 = 0b1011101110000</usPWMHigh>
    <usTMax>10900 = 0x2A94 = 0b10101010010100</usTMax>
    <ucFanControlMode>1</ucFanControlMode>
    <usFanPWMMax>100 = 0x64 = 0b1100100</usFanPWMMax>
    <usFanOutputSensitivity>4836 = 0x12E4 = 0b1001011100100</usFanOutputSensitivity>
    <usFanRPMMax>2150 = 0x866 = 0b100001100110</usFanRPMMax>
    <ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit>90000 = 0x15F90 = 0b10101111110010000</ulMinFanSCLKAcousticLimit>
    <ucTargetTemperature>70 = 0x46 = 0b1000110</ucTargetTemperature>
    <ucMinimumPWMLimit>44 = 0x2C = 0b101100</ucMinimumPWMLimit>
    <usFanGainEdge>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</usFanGainEdge>
    <usFanGainHotspot>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</usFanGainHotspot>
    <usFanGainLiquid>100 = 0x64 = 0b1100100</usFanGainLiquid>
    <usFanGainVrVddc>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</usFanGainVrVddc>
    <usFanGainVrMvdd>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</usFanGainVrMvdd>
    <usFanGainPlx>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</usFanGainPlx>
    <usFanGainHbm>100 = 0x64 = 0b1100100</usFanGainHbm>
    <usReserved>12801 = 0x3201 = 0b11001000000001</usReserved>
  </ATOM_FAN_TABLE>
  <ATOM_Polaris_PowerTune_Table addr="0x9E83-0x9EB8  len=53=0x35">
    <ucRevId>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRevId>
    <usTDP>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</usTDP>
    <usConfigurableTDP>0</usConfigurableTDP>
    <usTDC>132 = 0x84 = 0b10000100</usTDC>
    <usBatteryPowerLimit>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</usBatteryPowerLimit>
    <usSmallPowerLimit>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</usSmallPowerLimit>
    <usLowCACLeakage>0</usLowCACLeakage>
    <usHighCACLeakage>0</usHighCACLeakage>
    <usMaximumPowerDeliveryLimit>145 = 0x91 = 0b10010001</usMaximumPowerDeliveryLimit>
    <usTjMax>90 = 0x5A = 0b1011010</usTjMax>
    <usPowerTuneDataSetID>0</usPowerTuneDataSetID>
    <usEDCLimit>0</usEDCLimit>
    <usSoftwareShutdownTemp>94 = 0x5E = 0b1011110</usSoftwareShutdownTemp>
    <usClockStretchAmount>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</usClockStretchAmount>
    <usTemperatureLimitHotspot>105 = 0x69 = 0b1101001</usTemperatureLimitHotspot>
    <usTemperatureLimitLiquid1>80 = 0x50 = 0b1010000</usTemperatureLimitLiquid1>
    <usTemperatureLimitLiquid2>80 = 0x50 = 0b1010000</usTemperatureLimitLiquid2>
    <usTemperatureLimitVrVddc>115 = 0x73 = 0b1110011</usTemperatureLimitVrVddc>
    <usTemperatureLimitVrMvdd>115 = 0x73 = 0b1110011</usTemperatureLimitVrMvdd>
    <usTemperatureLimitPlx>95 = 0x5F = 0b1011111</usTemperatureLimitPlx>
    <ucLiquid1_I2C_address>0</ucLiquid1_I2C_address>
    <ucLiquid2_I2C_address>0</ucLiquid2_I2C_address>
    <ucLiquid_I2C_Line>144 = 0x90 = 0b10010000</ucLiquid_I2C_Line>
    <ucVr_I2C_address>96 = 0x60 = 0b1100000</ucVr_I2C_address>
    <ucVr_I2C_Line>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</ucVr_I2C_Line>
    <ucPlx_I2C_address>0</ucPlx_I2C_address>
    <ucPlx_I2C_Line>144 = 0x90 = 0b10010000</ucPlx_I2C_Line>
    <usBoostPowerLimit>0</usBoostPowerLimit>
    <ucCKS_LDO_REFSEL>6 = 0x6 = 0b110</ucCKS_LDO_REFSEL>
    <ucHotSpotOnly>0</ucHotSpotOnly>
    <ucReserve>0</ucReserve>
    <usReserve>0</usReserve>
  </ATOM_Polaris_PowerTune_Table>
  <AtomVideoOutTables>
    <ATOM_OBJECT_HEADER_V3 addr="0x9EFA-0x9F0C  len=18=0x12">
      <sHeader>
        <usStructureSize>350 = 0x15E = 0b101011110</usStructureSize>
        <ucTableFormatRevision>1</ucTableFormatRevision>
        <ucTableContentRevision>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</ucTableContentRevision>
      </sHeader>
      <usDeviceSupport>3720 = 0xE88 = 0b111010001000</usDeviceSupport>
      <usConnectorObjectTableOffset>72 = 0x48 = 0b1001000</usConnectorObjectTableOffset>
      <usRouterObjectTableOffset>0</usRouterObjectTableOffset>
      <usEncoderObjectTableOffset>251 = 0xFB = 0b11111011</usEncoderObjectTableOffset>
      <usProtectionObjectTableOffset>0</usProtectionObjectTableOffset>
      <usDisplayPathTableOffset>18 = 0x12 = 0b10010</usDisplayPathTableOffset>
      <usMiscObjectTableOffset>0</usMiscObjectTableOffset>
    </ATOM_OBJECT_HEADER_V3>
    <ATOM_DISPLAY_OBJECT_PATH_TABLE_skept_in_forum_post/>
    <Connectors>
      <ATOM_OBJECT_TABLE>
        <ATOM_OBJECT_TABLE addr="0x9F42-0x9F46  len=4=0x4">
          <ucNumberOfObjects>5 = 0x5 = 0b101</ucNumberOfObjects>
          <ucPadding0>0</ucPadding0>
          <ucPadding1>0</ucPadding1>
          <ucPadding2>0</ucPadding2>
        </ATOM_OBJECT_TABLE>
        <ATOM_OBJECT addr="0x9F46-0x9F4E  len=8=0x8">
          <usObjectID>
            <KindInNamespace>CONNECTOR_OBJECT_ID_DISPLAYPORT = 0x13</KindInNamespace>
            <Namespace>GRAPH_OBJECT_TYPE_CONNECTOR</Namespace>
            <Index>1</Index>
          </usObjectID>
          <usSrcDstTableOffset>116 = 0x74 = 0b1110100</usSrcDstTableOffset>
          <usRecordOffset>122 = 0x7A = 0b1111010</usRecordOffset>
          <usReserved>0</usReserved>
        </ATOM_OBJECT>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F74-0x9F76  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_CONNECTOR_DEVICE_TAG_RECORD_TYPE = 0x4</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="  10bytes [0x9F76-9F80) values                                         01001002000008000000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F80-0x9F82  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_I2C_RECORD_TYPE = 0x1</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9F82-9F84) values                                                         9100"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F84-0x9F86  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_HPD_INT_RECORD_TYPE = 0x2</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9F86-9F88) values                                                         0100"/>
        <ATOM_OBJECT addr="0x9F4E-0x9F56  len=8=0x8">
          <usObjectID>
            <KindInNamespace>CONNECTOR_OBJECT_ID_DISPLAYPORT = 0x13</KindInNamespace>
            <Namespace>GRAPH_OBJECT_TYPE_CONNECTOR</Namespace>
            <Index>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</Index>
          </usObjectID>
          <usSrcDstTableOffset>143 = 0x8F = 0b10001111</usSrcDstTableOffset>
          <usRecordOffset>149 = 0x95 = 0b10010101</usRecordOffset>
          <usReserved>0</usReserved>
        </ATOM_OBJECT>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F8F-0x9F91  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_CONNECTOR_DEVICE_TAG_RECORD_TYPE = 0x4</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="  10bytes [0x9F91-9F9B) values                                         01002002000080000000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F9B-0x9F9D  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_I2C_RECORD_TYPE = 0x1</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9F9D-9F9F) values                                                         9300"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9F9F-0x9FA1  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_HPD_INT_RECORD_TYPE = 0x2</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FA1-9FA3) values                                                         0500"/>
        <ATOM_OBJECT addr="0x9F56-0x9F5E  len=8=0x8">
          <usObjectID>
            <KindInNamespace>CONNECTOR_OBJECT_ID_HDMI_TYPE_A = 0xC</KindInNamespace>
            <Namespace>GRAPH_OBJECT_TYPE_CONNECTOR</Namespace>
            <Index>1</Index>
          </usObjectID>
          <usSrcDstTableOffset>170 = 0xAA = 0b10101010</usSrcDstTableOffset>
          <usRecordOffset>176 = 0xB0 = 0b10110000</usRecordOffset>
          <usReserved>0</usReserved>
        </ATOM_OBJECT>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FAA-0x9FAC  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_CONNECTOR_DEVICE_TAG_RECORD_TYPE = 0x4</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="  10bytes [0x9FAC-9FB6) values                                         01003002000000020000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FB6-0x9FB8  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_I2C_RECORD_TYPE = 0x1</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FB8-9FBA) values                                                         9000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FBA-0x9FBC  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_HPD_INT_RECORD_TYPE = 0x2</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FBC-9FBE) values                                                         0600"/>
        <ATOM_OBJECT addr="0x9F5E-0x9F66  len=8=0x8">
          <usObjectID>
            <KindInNamespace>CONNECTOR_OBJECT_ID_HDMI_TYPE_A = 0xC</KindInNamespace>
            <Namespace>GRAPH_OBJECT_TYPE_CONNECTOR</Namespace>
            <Index>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</Index>
          </usObjectID>
          <usSrcDstTableOffset>197 = 0xC5 = 0b11000101</usSrcDstTableOffset>
          <usRecordOffset>203 = 0xCB = 0b11001011</usRecordOffset>
          <usReserved>0</usReserved>
        </ATOM_OBJECT>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FC5-0x9FC7  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_CONNECTOR_DEVICE_TAG_RECORD_TYPE = 0x4</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="  10bytes [0x9FC7-9FD1) values                                         01004002000000040000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FD1-0x9FD3  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_I2C_RECORD_TYPE = 0x1</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FD3-9FD5) values                                                         9200"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FD5-0x9FD7  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_HPD_INT_RECORD_TYPE = 0x2</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FD7-9FD9) values                                                         0400"/>
        <ATOM_OBJECT addr="0x9F66-0x9F6E  len=8=0x8">
          <usObjectID>
            <KindInNamespace>CONNECTOR_OBJECT_ID_DUAL_LINK_DVI_D = 0x4</KindInNamespace>
            <Namespace>GRAPH_OBJECT_TYPE_CONNECTOR</Namespace>
            <Index>1</Index>
          </usObjectID>
          <usSrcDstTableOffset>224 = 0xE0 = 0b11100000</usSrcDstTableOffset>
          <usRecordOffset>230 = 0xE6 = 0b11100110</usRecordOffset>
          <usReserved>0</usReserved>
        </ATOM_OBJECT>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FE0-0x9FE2  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_CONNECTOR_DEVICE_TAG_RECORD_TYPE = 0x4</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="  10bytes [0x9FE2-9FEC) values                                         01005002000000080000"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FEC-0x9FEE  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_I2C_RECORD_TYPE = 0x1</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FEE-9FF0) values                                                         9500"/>
        <ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER addr="0x9FF0-0x9FF2  len=2=0x2">
          <ucRecordSize>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</ucRecordSize>
          <RecordType>ATOM_HPD_INT_RECORD_TYPE = 0x2</RecordType>
        </ATOM_COMMON_RECORD_HEADER>
        <extra desc="   2bytes [0x9FF2-9FF4) values                                                         0300"/>
      </ATOM_OBJECT_TABLE>
    </Connectors>
    <Encoders_skept_in_forum_post/>
    <Routers>
      <Table-not-present name="ATOM_OBJECT_TABLE"/>
    </Routers>
  </AtomVideoOutTables>
  <AtomVRamTables_skept_in_forum_post/>
  <ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1>
    <ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1 addr="0xA918-0xA91C  len=4=0x4">
      <sHeader>
        <usStructureSize>70 = 0x46 = 0b1000110</usStructureSize>
        <ucTableFormatRevision>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</ucTableFormatRevision>
        <ucTableContentRevision>1</ucTableContentRevision>
      </sHeader>
    </ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1>
    <atom_voltage_object_header_v4 addr="0xA91C-0xA920  len=4=0x4">
      <ucVoltageType>VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC_0x1</ucVoltageType>
      <ucVoltageMode>VOLTAGE_OBJ_VR_I2C_INIT_SEQ_0x3</ucVoltageMode>
      <usSize>18 = 0x12 = 0b10010</usSize>
    </atom_voltage_object_header_v4>
    <atom_i2c_voltage_object_v4_fields addr="0xA920-0xA928  len=8=0x8">
      <regulator_id>8 = 0x8 = 0b1000</regulator_id>
      <i2c_id>
        <gpio_id>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</gpio_id>
        <bfHW_Capable>true</bfHW_Capable>
        <bfHW_EngineID>1</bfHW_EngineID>
        <bfI2C_LineMux>6 = 0x6 = 0b110</bfI2C_LineMux>
        <Description>150 = 0x96 = 0b10010110</Description>
      </i2c_id>
      <i2c_slave_addr>
        <shifted_i2c_slave_addr>96 = 0x60 = 0b1100000</shifted_i2c_slave_addr>
      </i2c_slave_addr>
      <i2c_control_offset>0</i2c_control_offset>
      <i2c_flag>0</i2c_flag>
      <i2c_speed>0</i2c_speed>
      <reserved_0xA>0</reserved_0xA>
      <reserved_0xB>0</reserved_0xB>
    </atom_i2c_voltage_object_v4_fields>
    <atom_i2c_data_entry addr="0xA928-0xA92C  len=4=0x4">
      <i2c_reg_index>50 = 0x32 = 0b110010</i2c_reg_index>
      <i2c_reg_data>204 = 0xCC = 0b11001100</i2c_reg_data>
    </atom_i2c_data_entry>
    <FINAL_atom_i2c_data_entry addr="0xA92C-0xA92E  len=2=0x2">
      <final_entry_index>255 = 0xFF = 0b11111111</final_entry_index>
    </FINAL_atom_i2c_data_entry>
    <atom_voltage_object_header_v4 addr="0xA92E-0xA932  len=4=0x4">
      <ucVoltageType>VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDC_0x1</ucVoltageType>
      <ucVoltageMode>VOLTAGE_OBJ_SVID2_0x7</ucVoltageMode>
      <usSize>12 = 0xC = 0b1100</usSize>
    </atom_voltage_object_header_v4>
    <atom_voltage_object_header_v4 addr="0xA93A-0xA93E  len=4=0x4">
      <ucVoltageType>VOLTAGE_TYPE_VDDCI_0x4</ucVoltageType>
      <ucVoltageMode>VOLTAGE_OBJ_GPIO_LUT_0x0</ucVoltageMode>
      <usSize>36 = 0x24 = 0b100100</usSize>
    </atom_voltage_object_header_v4>
    <atom_gpio_voltage_object_v4_fields addr="0xA93E-0xA946  len=8=0x8">
      <gpio_control_id>0</gpio_control_id>
      <gpio_entry_num>4 = 0x4 = 0b100</gpio_entry_num>
      <phase_delay_us>0</phase_delay_us>
      <reserved>0</reserved>
      <gpio_mask_val>1081346 = 0x108002 = 0b100001000000000000010</gpio_mask_val>
    </atom_gpio_voltage_object_v4_fields>
    <atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut addr="0xA946-0xA94C  len=6=0x6">
      <voltage_gpio_reg_val>0</voltage_gpio_reg_val>
      <voltage_level_mv>800 = 0x320 = 0b1100100000</voltage_level_mv>
    </atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut>
    <atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut addr="0xA94C-0xA952  len=6=0x6">
      <voltage_gpio_reg_val>1048576 = 0x100000 = 0b100000000000000000000</voltage_gpio_reg_val>
      <voltage_level_mv>850 = 0x352 = 0b1101010010</voltage_level_mv>
    </atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut>
    <atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut addr="0xA952-0xA958  len=6=0x6">
      <voltage_gpio_reg_val>2 = 0x2 = 0b10</voltage_gpio_reg_val>
      <voltage_level_mv>900 = 0x384 = 0b1110000100</voltage_level_mv>
    </atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut>
    <atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut addr="0xA958-0xA95E  len=6=0x6">
      <voltage_gpio_reg_val>32768 = 0x8000 = 0b1000000000000000</voltage_gpio_reg_val>
      <voltage_level_mv>950 = 0x3B6 = 0b1110110110</voltage_level_mv>
    </atom_voltage_gpio_map_lut>
  </ATOM_VOLTAGE_OBJECT_INFO_V3_1>
 </AtomMasterDataTables>
 <AtomMasterCommands>
  <CMDS-NOT-IMPLEMENTED>
    <EnableCRTCMemReq tbindex="6"/>
    <DVOEncoderControl tbindex="8"/>
    <DAC_LoadDetection tbindex="21"/>
    <LVTMAEncoderControl tbindex="22"/>
    <HW_Misc_Operation tbindex="23"/>
    <DAC1EncoderControl tbindex="24"/>
    <DAC2EncoderControl tbindex="25"/>
    <DVOOutputControl tbindex="26"/>
    <GetConditionalGoldenSetting tbindex="28"/>
    <SMC_Init tbindex="29"/>
    <Gfx_Harvesting tbindex="32"/>
    <GetPixelClock tbindex="36"/>
    <SetCRTC_Timing tbindex="39"/>
    <ExternalEncoderControl tbindex="50"/>
    <TMDSAOutputControl tbindex="66"/>
    <DAC1OutputControl tbindex="68"/>
    <ComputeMemoryClockParam tbindex="70"/>
    <GetDispObjectInfo tbindex="73"/>
    <DIG1EncoderControl tbindex="74"/>
    <DIG2EncoderControl tbindex="75"/>
  </CMDS-NOT-IMPLEMENTED>
  <ASIC_Init            tbindex=" 0" header="0xAA90" code=" 143bytes [0xAA96-AB25) values   020102005247520202650207520D..02010EE50208520B0D65D005025B" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <GetDisplaySurfaceSizetbindex=" 1" header="0xAB26" code="  81bytes [0xAB2C-AB7D) values   37000052140208000D1A3208000B..2D08405C1B020A0141028A01405B" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ASIC_RegistersInit_For_ASIC_Init     tbindex=" 2" header="0xAB7E" code=" 177bytes [0xAB84-AC35) values   37000001050E0002004001370300..159CA40D200105EA15209587005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MemoryControllerInit_For_ASIC_Init   tbindex=" 5" header="0xAC36" code=" 269bytes [0xAC3C-AD49) values   3700000301000054202415012500..FC521E5C22800A0300520752485B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <GPIOPinControl       tbindex=" 9" header="0xAD4A" code=" 249bytes [0xAD50-AE49) values   370000660C030C4100002D0A4142..4543FA000D020100445B5520005B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <SetEngineClock       tbindex="10" header="0xAE4A" code=" 422bytes [0xAE50-AFF6) values   3700004BE5000844230001058200..50C0140350C0280350C02C0350C0" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="20" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <SetMemoryClock       tbindex="11" header="0xAFF6" code=" 284bytes [0xAFFC-B118) values   3700005C252B08F8015420241507..EB090107252B08F80D252415035B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="12" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <SetPixelClock        tbindex="12" header="0xB118" code="1221bytes [0xB11E-B5E3) values   3700003D2501FF4495043D250119..640024833200A3761900A3760C00" format_content_rev="1.7" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <EnableDispPowerGating_For_ASIC_Init  tbindex="13" header="0xB5E4" code=" 385bytes [0xB5EA-B76B) values   3700003D65000744BC0056004020..4C0D41020044B7000DA5C905045B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ResetMemoryDLL       tbindex="14" header="0xB76C" code="   1bytes [0xB772-B773) values                                                           5B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ResetMemoryDevice    tbindex="15" header="0xB774" code=" 132bytes [0xB77A-B7FE) values   3700000105032B54107632560041..6547541027633210754654103762" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ClockSource_For_ASIC_Init            tbindex="71" header="0xB7FE" code="1102bytes [0xB804-BC52) values   37000001058200000020C007A583..00007D00680001400F000A000000" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MemoryDeviceInit     tbindex="72" header="0xBC52" code="  76bytes [0xBC58-BCA4) values   370000523E030C411400010A0A15..0125C900F40105C400000000005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <AdjustMemoryController               tbindex="18" header="0xBCA4" code=" 267bytes [0xBCAA-BDB5) values   37000003F9460008E5007F030A41..002D0D410300038A41424371005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <EnableASIC_StaticPwrMgt              tbindex="19" header="0xBDB6" code="  27bytes [0xBDBC-BDD7) values       3700000101A4000101019400003C25950001491300020001A4005B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <SetUniphyInstance    tbindex="20" header="0xBDD8" code=" 136bytes [0xBDDE-BE66) values   66FF5608472D0D425C0003214700..000A0000A0004051E05180522053" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <CV1OutputControl     tbindex="27" header="0xBE66" code=" 697bytes [0xBE6C-C125) values   2005016400000003020240661F02..46403D02004648BE02020200465B" format_content_rev="2.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="28" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <EnableScaler         tbindex="33" header="0xC126" code=" 114bytes [0xC12C-C19E) values   37000052140DA5511B015420541B..100125421B015430511B3A00005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <BlankCRTC            tbindex="34" header="0xC19E" code=" 110bytes [0xC1A4-C212) values   3700004AA5CB0501441500026500..00005B4A259D1B01446900436500" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <EnableCRTC           tbindex="35" header="0xC212" code="  56bytes [0xC218-C250) values   37000052143D6500014430000D65..0DE5001B800D259C1B013A00005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <EnableVGA_Render     tbindex="37" header="0xC250" code="  38bytes [0xC256-C27C) values   3700003C21FC00004919000DA5C0..4926000DA5C000020DA5C100015B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <GetSCLKOverMCLKRatio tbindex="38" header="0xC27C" code="  28bytes [0xC282-C29E) values     033900005538002002000003044100005638412702404102E200405B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <SetCRTC_OverScan     tbindex="40" header="0xC29E" code="  19bytes [0xC2A4-C2B7) values                       370000521401015E1B0001015F1B013A00005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <GetSMUClockInfo      tbindex="41" header="0xC2B8" code=" 122bytes [0xC2BE-C338) values   5600400339400055380066FF2D0D..7E006000640000327F007F006400" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <SelectCRTC_Source    tbindex="42" header="0xC338" code=" 192bytes [0xC33E-C3FE) values   3700005600465600000321000055..00ED1B3A00005B7A040003020104" format_content_rev="1.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <EnableGraphSurfaces  tbindex="43" header="0xC3FE" code=" 425bytes [0xC404-C5AD) values   3700003D6502014944014BA50203..05001001015C1B0001090D1A015B" format_content_rev="1.4" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <UpdateCRTC_DoubleBufferRegisters     tbindex="44" header="0xC5AE" code="  67bytes [0xC5B4-C5F7) values   37000052140765B61BFE3D650001..0154009E1B0725C01AF43A00005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <LUT_AutoFill         tbindex="45" header="0xC5F8" code=" 143bytes [0xC5FE-C68D) values   37000052140D25031B045420781A..002D8D4101003E8941014565005B" format_content_rev="1.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <GetMemoryClock       tbindex="47" header="0xC68E" code="  55bytes [0xC694-C6CB) values   3700005600400338409A0A210540..0000270540640000002C0200405B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <GetEngineClock       tbindex="48" header="0xC6CC" code=" 210bytes [0xC6D2-C7A4) values   370000010582002C0050C04A2583..000925400F75024640020200465B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="12" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <SetCRTC_UsingDTDTiming               tbindex="49" header="0xC7A4" code=" 333bytes [0xC7AA-C8F7) values   37000066FF2D0D4247015528052D..0C0000000002000400260028002A" format_content_rev="2.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="24"/>
  <VRAM_BlockDetectionByStrap           tbindex="52" header="0xC8F8" code=" 184bytes [0xC8FE-C9B6) values   37000003A140003DA50000494900..CD05400164800A1C0054180A155B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <VRAM_BlockVenderDetection            tbindex=" 3" header="0xC9B6" code="   4bytes [0xC9BC-C9C0) values                                                     3700005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MemoryParamAdjust    tbindex=" 7" header="0xC9C0" code="  20bytes [0xC9C6-C9DA) values                     3700000105E509FCFDFCFC0105E609FDF8FCFC5B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <ProcessI2cChannelTransaction         tbindex="54" header="0xC9DA" code=" 555bytes [0xC9E0-CC0B) values   3700000D25F4160807256218FE56..49487C484B4A9848292880484D4C" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <ReadHWAssistedI2CStatus              tbindex="56" header="0xCC0C" code="  89bytes [0xCC12-CC6B) values   3700003D6500014454005530003D..00005B0D65CF05080D258001015B" format_content_rev="2.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <SpeedFanControl_For_ASIC_Init        tbindex="57" header="0xCC6C" code="   4bytes [0xCC72-CC76) values                                                     5B7A0000" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <PowerConnectorDetection              tbindex="58" header="0xCC76" code="   4bytes [0xCC7C-CC80) values                                                     5500005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <MC_Synchronization   tbindex="59" header="0xCC80" code="  54bytes [0xCC86-CCBC) values   5500005500010105910A03000000..0040200501E2040000020201405B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ComputeMemoryOREnginePLLORClockParam tbindex="60" header="0xCCBC" code=" 425bytes [0xCCC2-CE6B) values   030546005125023DE5000149F300..381860006400003200327F006400" format_content_rev="1.6" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="24"/>
  <Gfx_Init             tbindex="61" header="0xCE6C" code="   1bytes [0xCE72-CE73) values                                                           5B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <DynamicMemorySettingstbindex="63" header="0xCE74" code=" 362bytes [0xCE7A-CFE4) values   370000661C2D0C4206003DE50002..012D0D4204003E254107454D015B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <MemoryTraining       tbindex="64" header="0xCFE4" code=" 250bytes [0xCFEA-D0E4) values   3700003D2500FF49EC0002200080..21E70A0002050104000000521F5B" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <EnableSpreadSpectrumOnPPLL           tbindex="65" header="0xD0E4" code=" 134bytes [0xD0EA-D170) values   0305407C0100003DA50000441500..0221494651010D6523490151015B" format_content_rev="1.4" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MemoryPLLInit        tbindex="16" header="0xD170" code="  43bytes [0xD176-D1A1) values   370000553800260500E204000001..3D0000152540045CA2990A8F405B" format_content_rev="1.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <AdjustDisplayPll     tbindex="17" header="0xD1A2" code="  10bytes [0xD1A8-D1B2) values                                         3700005518005508015B" format_content_rev="1.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <SetVoltage           tbindex="67" header="0xD1B2" code=" 445bytes [0xD1B8-D375) values   3700003D65000849230002050138..99020052362D0D42040043A3015B" format_content_rev="1.4" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <GetVoltageInfo       tbindex="80" header="0xD376" code=" 125bytes [0xD37C-D3F9) values   3700003D650009448000030A0042..0C00030A42005B5500015B521B5B" format_content_rev="1.3" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <DIGxEncoderControl   tbindex=" 4" header="0xD3FA" code=" 609bytes [0xD400-D661) values   370000032046CF050E2500605214..4AFE805420A04A5420B04A43F500" format_content_rev="1.5" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <VRAM_GetCurrentInfoBlock             tbindex="62" header="0xD662" code="  35bytes [0xD668-D68B) values   370000661C2D0D421400033040CD..00332540012D0C4204004315005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <DIG1TransmitterControl               tbindex="76" header="0xD68C" code=" 320bytes [0xD692-D7D2) values   3700004229006307240163012500..8C00320052335B0229000052335B" format_content_rev="1.6" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <DIG2TransmitterControl               tbindex="77" header="0xD7D2" code=" 818bytes [0xD7D8-DB0A) values   3700000E25002052140825000F42..0201000103020100010302010001" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <ProcessAuxChannelTransaction         tbindex="78" header="0xDB0A" code=" 582bytes [0xDB10-DD56) values   3700003D0D00000044CE01560041..080054000C00700010008C001400" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="8"/>
  <DPEncoderService     tbindex="79" header="0xDD56" code="  86bytes [0xDD5C-DDB2) values   0225010403314100090D410F0015..0C000000040008000C0010001400" format_content_rev="1.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <PatchMCSetting       tbindex="30" header="0xDDB2" code=" 153bytes [0xDDB8-DE51) values   370000523E55000002E400160066..400D0303523F5B7A040018100804" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MC_SEQ_Control       tbindex="31" header="0xDE52" code=" 387bytes [0xDE58-DFDB) values   370000038800280803090000032A..013E650004451200011A2808005B" format_content_rev="1.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <WriteOneByteToHWAssistedI2C          tbindex="55" header="0xDFDC" code=" 223bytes [0xDFE2-E0C1) values   3D250201441C003D250202443E00..E0000302004143B700020200005B" format_content_rev="2.2" work_stack_in_4bytes="20" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <LVTMAOutputControl   tbindex="51" header="0xE0C2" code=" 459bytes [0xE0C8-E293) values   3700004221006307290063036600..48FC07651B48FC5C251B48EF015B" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="4" params_stack_in_1bytes="4"/>
  <ReadEfuseValue       tbindex="69" header="0xE294" code=" 107bytes [0xE29A-E305) values   3700005600013DE50020481B0003..004033050101000000080200015B" format_content_rev="3.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="8" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <MemoryCleanUp        tbindex="53" header="0xE306" code=" 200bytes [0xE30C-E3D4) values   3700005600404A2500EC01443000..EC010000004A6505EC0F49C5005B" format_content_rev="3.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="16"/>
  <SetDCEClock          tbindex="46" header="0xE3D4" code=" 755bytes [0xE3DA-E6CD) values   3700003D250101447B003D250102..080000260C0000281000002A1400" format_content_rev="2.1" work_stack_in_4bytes="0" params_stack_in_1bytes="0"/>
  <FromLastToSectionEnd info=" 307bytes [0xE6CD-E800) values   FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF..FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF" FF_count="307" NonFF_count="0"/>
 </AtomMasterCommands>
 <EfiGopPart>
  <EFI_PCI_EXPANSION_ROM_HEADER addr="0xE800-0xE81C  len=28=0x1C">
    <Signature55>85 = 0x55 = 0b1010101</Signature55>
    <SignatureAA>170 = 0xAA = 0b10101010</SignatureAA>
    <Bit16Length_in_512bytes>114 = 0x72 = 0b1110010</Bit16Length_in_512bytes>
    <EfiSignature_0x00000EF1>3825 = 0xEF1 = 0b111011110001</EfiSignature_0x00000EF1>
    <EfiSubsystem_0x000B_IMAGE_SUBSYSTEM_EFI_BOOT_SERVICE_DRIVER>11 = 0xB = 0b1011</EfiSubsystem_0x000B_IMAGE_SUBSYSTEM_EFI_BOOT_SERVICE_DRIVER>
    <EfiMachineType_0x8664_IMAGE_FILE_MACHINE_X64>34404 = 0x8664 = 0b1000011001100100</EfiMachineType_0x8664_IMAGE_FILE_MACHINE_X64>
    <EfiCompressionType_1_for_EFI_compression>1</EfiCompressionType_1_for_EFI_compression>
    <reserved_efi>8-bytes text:\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0</reserved_efi>
    <CompressableEfiImageHeaderOffset>88 = 0x58 = 0b1011000</CompressableEfiImageHeaderOffset>
    <PCIRHeaderOffset>28 = 0x1C = 0b11100</PCIRHeaderOffset>
    <PnPHeaderOffset>0</PnPHeaderOffset>
    <ComputedOffsetToNextHeader>0xE400</ComputedOffsetToNextHeader>
  </EFI_PCI_EXPANSION_ROM_HEADER>
  <PCIR_2_3_DATA_STRUCTURE addr="0xE81C-0xE840  len=36=0x24">
    <Signature_PCIR>4-bytes text:PCIR</Signature_PCIR>
    <usVendorID>4098 = 0x1002 = 0b1000000000010</usVendorID>
    <usDeviceID>26591 = 0x67DF = 0b110011111011111</usDeviceID>
    <DeviceListOffset>0</DeviceListOffset>
    <HeaderLength>24 = 0x18 = 0b11000</HeaderLength>
    <Revision>0</Revision>
    <ClassCode_VGA_Controller_is_003>3-bytes text:\0\0\x03</ClassCode_VGA_Controller_is_003>
    <ImageLength_in_512bytes>114 = 0x72 = 0b1110010</ImageLength_in_512bytes>
    <CodeRevision>0</CodeRevision>
    <CodeType_PC_Compatible_is_0__UEFI_is_3>3 = 0x3 = 0b11</CodeType_PC_Compatible_is_0__UEFI_is_3>
    <Indicator_last_is_0x80>128 = 0x80 = 0b10000000</Indicator_last_is_0x80>
    <MaxRuntimeImageLength>0</MaxRuntimeImageLength>
    <SomeTextWithAMD>12-bytes text:GOP AMD REV:</SomeTextWithAMD>
  </PCIR_2_3_DATA_STRUCTURE>
  <MostlyText info="  24bytes [0xE840-E858) values             20782E782E782E782E780078787878007878787800000000" as_text=" x.x.x.x.x\0xxxx\0xxxx\0\0\0\0"/>
  <EFI_COMPRESSED_FORMAT_HEADER addr="0xE858-0xE860  len=8=0x8">
    <CompressedLengthAfterHeader>57898 = 0xE22A = 0b1110001000101010</CompressedLengthAfterHeader>
    <DeCompressedLength>105272 = 0x19B38 = 0b11001101100111000</DeCompressedLength>
  </EFI_COMPRESSED_FORMAT_HEADER>
  <FromLastToSectionEnd info=" 374bytes [0x1CA8A-1CC00) values   FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF..FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF" FF_count="374" NonFF_count="0"/>
 </EfiGopPart>
</root-of-option-rom-dump>





To distinguish the role of a program from other PolarisBiosEditor forks the "xml" is added in a version. It is named 1.7xml.
The source and .Net binary (windows + linux/mono) are avaiable at github:


galkinvv/PolarisBiosEditor-xml

I'm not going to discuss issues, but maybe will accept Merge Requests. Feel free to fork!

P.S. There is mining-related Ad link in app (just a link). It was added before me, I've just kept it paying respect to previous author. I'm not affiliated with it in any way.


----------



## Stooovie

I'm using the Polaris Bios Editor (any BIOS editing tool) but whatever change I make (doesn't have to be the PWM change) and flash via AMDBIOSWIN.exe (or the command line variant),* the system won't POST (1 long, 3 short - GPU issue). *

I would love to adjust BIOS of my RX 580 so the minimum PWM of the fans is 30% (my fans make a terrible whine at the lowest RPM). I'm dualbooting Win 10 with Hackintosh which doesn't have GPU fan speed adjustment in any way, hence my attempt at adjusting the VBIOS.

Am I missing something? I am able to flash back so the flasher is fine.


----------



## ku4eto

Stooovie said:


> I'm using the Polaris Bios Editor (any BIOS editing tool) but whatever change I make (doesn't have to be the PWM change) and flash via AMDBIOSWIN.exe (or the command line variant),* the system won't POST (1 long, 3 short - GPU issue). *
> 
> I would love to adjust BIOS of my RX 580 so the minimum PWM of the fans is 30% (my fans make a terrible whine at the lowest RPM). I'm dualbooting Win 10 with Hackintosh which doesn't have GPU fan speed adjustment in any way, hence my attempt at adjusting the VBIOS.
> 
> Am I missing something? I am able to flash back so the flasher is fine.


Make sure secure boot is not on.
And i am not familiar with AMDBIOSWIN. Why are you not using atiflash?


----------



## Stooovie

ku4eto said:


> Make sure secure boot is not on.
> And i am not familiar with AMDBIOSWIN. Why are you not using atiflash?


Sorry, I've bungled the name. It's amdvbflash.exe and amdvbflashwin.exe and every guide I've seen on the topic uses it. I'll try with Atiflash.
EDIT: it's atiflash. It's the same thing. 

Secure boot is off. Thanks.


----------



## Stooovie

Stooovie said:


> Sorry, I've bungled the name. It's amdvbflash.exe and amdvbflashwin.exe and every guide I've seen on the topic uses it. I'll try with Atiflash.
> EDIT: it's atiflash. It's the same thing.
> 
> Secure boot is off. Thanks.


Still the same thing, with Secure boot disabled. Maybe it's something with the Asus Z490-p mobo or my Sapphire Nitro+ 8 GB rx 580 but it can't be flashed with any modded vbios.


----------



## StR

Hello there, I have one XFX 580 8GB using for gaming. I bought new card for gaming, and this one will go mining. Anyone have some moded bios already for this one?








Thanks.


----------



## ku4eto

StR said:


> Hello there, I have one XFX 580 8GB using for gaming. I bought new card for gaming, and this one will go mining. Anyone have some moded bios already for this one?
> View attachment 2476967
> 
> Thanks.


"mining BIOS" is too generic. Do you mean straps for Ethash mining?


----------



## StR

ku4eto said:


> "mining BIOS" is too generic. Do you mean straps for Ethash mining?


Yes, I need it for ETH mining.


----------



## ku4eto

StR said:


> Yes, I need it for ETH mining.


You can use those offered by MMP OS, it has a built in function for runtime mod.


----------



## giofrida

Hello everyone!
I have a XFX RX 480 8GB GTR and I'm facing the following issue: whenever I run software that uses the in-hardware H.265 codec (like Relive or OBS recordings, or even cloud gaming services like Steam Link or Parsec) I see the core voltage going up to 1.200V, and staying still at this value until I close that software. The card then goes back to the voltage I set for the undervolt. The interesting thing is that this doesn't happen at all with H.264 codec (because of that I've been using for some months Relive with AVC and facing no issues so far).

Now I don't really know if this issue is normal or not, and not even if it was present when I first bought the card (honestly I don't remember it). Anyway, I tried to reduce the core voltage in the BIOS using hellm's tips but the card ignores it when processing H.265 content. I can actually limit the voltage by acting on the "3D" register of the IR3567B VRM which limits the maximum core voltage the VRM can output. When set to "3F" I get 1.138V when I use the codec, but cannot reduce further because of card instability ("2F" value limits the core voltage to 1.025V, which is unfortunately too low).

Do you have any advice?
(let me also tag @mynm to this post, hopefully he knows what's going on here)


----------



## generaleramon

I think i can help you, but i need to check my notes. It's fairly simple hex edit in the bios if i remeber right. Gime me a bit of time.


----------



## mynm

Hi giofrida, I have tested to record with relive and I see it is using 1.15V for my 590 that have 1.212V for dpm 7. I managed to do it to use 1V, I don't know if it is stable or not, by changing one voltage at powerplay table. You can use @Vento041 jYABE bios editor and fix the checksume with other editor, to change the voltage that you can see at the left of the attached image, at [14] PolarisVoltageLookupRecord. At the right of the image you can see where I found that the voltage used is the 14 one*, *the powerplay PolarisMMDepemdency seems to be saying the voltage used for it.

I don't know if some other voltage PolarisVoltageLookupRecord voltage could be needed to be changed as PolarisMMDepemdency table seems to say it is using PolarisVoltageLookupRecord from the 14 to 8 and also 0. But I don't have tested this much, so I don't know how this is worlking.

Also I think that you are seen 1.2V insted of 1.15V, because some XFX gpus have an extra 0.5V voltage from the max one you can change at the bios. I had one 580 XFX, it had that extra voltage and I had no way to remove it.

Maybe the generaleramon way to solve the proble is the same.


----------



## mynm

I see now that you can edit that value with Red BIOS Editor, at the highlighted value that you can see in the first attached image. The image is from this bios that seems the one of you gpu. I did the polaris support for RBE, but I was not sure if it was the same voltage.
At the second image you can see that for my gpu the voltage is at the 15th position, so if the linked bios is not the one of your gpu, use jYABE to see the position. I don't know if the lower voltages of the PolarisVoltageLookupRecord list (min vddc mV values at RBE) have to be changed.

Also you can try to change with jYABE at [7] PolarisMMDepemdency the UcVddcIndex to on of the lower PolarisVoltageLookupRecord index value to get the specified voltage at it. I don't know if the lower PolarisMMDepemdency UcVddcIndex values have to be changed to a lower one.

*Edited:* I forget to say the is better to be careful with the "min vddc mV" voltages list at RBE (PolarisVoltageLookupRecord list at jYABE) as the "min vddc" value that you can see at "memory clocks" is the lower voltage when the memory is at that dpm and if it is to low it can cause crashes. In your case it is the 15th voltage, 975mV for the memory at 2000 Mhz and for my gpu is the 11th, 950mv, for 2000 and the 10th, 900mV, for the memory 1000 Mhz.


----------



## giofrida

mynm said:


> Hi giofrida, I have tested to record with relive and I see it is using 1.15V for my 590 that have 1.212V for dpm 7. I managed to do it to use 1V, I don't know if it is stable or not, by changing one voltage at powerplay table. You can use @Vento041 jYABE bios editor and fix the checksume with other editor, to change the voltage that you can see at the left of the attached image, at [14] PolarisVoltageLookupRecord. At the right of the image you can see where I found that the voltage used is the 14 one*, *the powerplay PolarisMMDepemdency seems to be saying the voltage used for it.


Man, it worked. I changed that value accordingly to the maximum core voltage set for the undervolt and the gpu no longer spikes or goes to 1.200V.
Yet I need to monitor the voltage a bit further to see if the problem is completely solved.



mynm said:


> Also I think that you are seen 1.2V insted of 1.15V, because some XFX gpus have an extra 0.5V voltage from the max one you can change at the bios. I had one 580 XFX, it had that extra voltage and I had no way to remove it.


And that's another mistery solved for me. I always wondered why the voltage was 50mV greater than the one I set.


----------



## mynm

Great , nice to see it is working for you.


----------



## giofrida

I tested the edits with Parsec and had to adjust also the lower voltages of PolarisVoltageLookupRecord in order to keep the core below 1.075V (1.025V + 50mV offset).
So I edited the BIOS like this:







*==>*









And so far it is working well. I will post the BIOS file soon after some more days of testing.

One last thing: I disabled the "Zero Fan" feature (because I wanted to keep the GPU a bit cooler and the start/stop mechanism was quite noisy) but no matter what when the monitor turns off the fan stops running on its own (this also happens with a custom fan curve on Afterburner, but less frequently). This happens periodically (every 30s or so) and it's quite annoying. Is there any solution for this or do I just have to bear it?


----------



## Shadehand

Hi,
I have gone a little deeper into memory timing settings. I already could manually tune a strap with success. (I could reach 33.08Mh on RX470 samsung) 
One think what i dont get yet, are these things:
####MC_SEQ_MISC####
MC_SEQ_MISC1 = 0x20140514
MC_SEQ_MISC3 = 0xA00089FA
MC_SEQ_MISC8 = 0x00000003

The other timing values are easy, while those all are discrete numbers, but this i dont know.

Any info to this?


----------



## mynm

giofrida said:


> I tested the edits with Parsec and had to adjust also the lower voltages of PolarisVoltageLookupRecord in order to keep the core below 1.075V (1.025V + 50mV offset).
> So I edited the BIOS like this:


Interesting, so it seems the gpu is using all those PolarisVoltageLookupRecord / min vddc mV voltages for video purposes. I also see that while watching twitch or some youtube videos (I suppose h265 ones) the gpu vddc voltage is 800mv (8) instead of 775mv (0), you will also see 850mv (8). But I don't know when the specific voltages from 8 to 14 or 15 are used for video purposes.

I see that your min vddc voltage for the memory at 2000MHz is set to 11 so it is 1V, if you have changed it, I think that is better to set it to 15 so 975mv, as is the default value I see at the 480 xfx bios I have. If you are using two monitors you will see at desktop 300 for the core, 2000MHz for the memory and 1V and you will see the fans turning on and off cause of the increased core temp, so with 975mV will be better. Also you will see 1V as a minimun while recording with h265 if the memory is at 2000 MHz. Maybe loweing it to 925mV or 912mV could be enough or cause instability, you will have to test if it.

About the "Zero Fan" feature I don't have tested it enought to know how it is working. I have it enabled (1) as default and at desktop I only see fans turning on and off with two monitors.


----------



## giofrida

mynm said:


> But I don't know when the specific voltages from 8 to 14 or 15 are used for video purposes.


I am quite sure that when I used Parsec the core voltage reached the values 1.100V, 1.150V and 1.200V that are 1.050V, 1.100V and 1.150V without the 50mV offset.
Regarding the lower voltages I don't really know if they are used for that purpose. Honestly, I'm not very interested in this, I just wanted to reduce that maximum voltage that was giving me overheating issues.



mynm said:


> I see that your min vddc voltage for the memory at 2000MHz is set to 11 so it is 1V, if you have changed it, I think that is better to set it to 15 so 975mv, as is the default value I see at the 480 xfx bios I have.


No, I didn't changed it. The picture on the left belongs to my original, untouched BIOS.
On idle the memory runs at 601MHz with 800mV and goes to 2000MHz with 1.000V on load.



mynm said:


> About the "Zero Fan" feature I don't have tested it enought to know how it is working. I have it enabled (1) as default and at desktop I only see fans turning on and off with two monitors.


Don't worry, that's just a minor issue. I am satisfied I was finally able to properly undervolt the card.


----------



## mynm

Ok thanks for the info, it will help people with the same problem, and now I know that recording or watching h265 videos gpu is using that voltages, I was not sure why some times them where used and other not.
Edited: Wel twitch is using x264 so is not only h265, it seems it depenends on the codec.
And youtube is using VP9, not supported by polaris gpus, so that is not using the gpu with them, but it is using the gpu with AVC1-h264 videos.


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> Polaris Bios Editing RX590/RX580/570/560/RX480/470/460
> Last update: 12/03/2021
> 
> New Drivers Allow modded Bios on RX580/590, RX480 needs "Atikmdag - Patcher" to fix the Code 43 error/Drivers not loading
> 
> *Atikmdag-Patcher - Bios Enabler - Code 43 Fix*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> If drivers won't load ( Code 43 )after a bios flash, use this tool. Quote: I've added the BIOS signature check to the pixel clock patcher: AMD/ATI Pixel Clock Patcher
> 
> 1. Flash Bios. Do not reboot when asked.
> 2. Run atikmdag-patcher.exe to patch the driver.
> 3. Reboot.
> 
> I haven't tested it with a modified BIOS, so let me know if it works. You can undo the patch by running the patcher again. If you don't need any of the pixel clock limits, you can rename the file to atikmdag-patcher-bios.exe to patch only the BIOS signature check.
> 
> 
> 
> *RX480 > RX580 Conversion*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RX480 -> RX580 Conversions by hellm
> Find a bios for your card in the TPU Video BIOS Collection
> GPU PCB Breakdowns from "Buildzoid's Actually Hardcore Overclocking"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *PBE - Polaris Bios Editor - Versions + Infos*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Bios Editors Downloads:
> 
> PolarisBiosEditor v1.4 by datspike
> SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5
> 
> *Fan related Values*
> 
> THyst; /* Temperature hysteresis. Integer. */
> TMin; /* The temperature, in 0.01 centigrades, below which we just run at a minimal PWM. */
> TMed; /* The middle temperature where we change slopes. */
> THigh; /* The high point above TMed for adjusting the second slope. */
> PWMMin; /* The minimum PWM value in percent (0.01% increments). */
> PWMMed; /* The PWM value (in percent) at TMed. */
> PWMHigh; /* The PWM value at THigh. */
> TMax; /* The max temperature */
> FanControlMode; /* Legacy or Fuzzy Fan mode */
> FanPWMMax; /* Maximum allowed fan power in percent */
> FanOutputSensitivity; /* Sensitivity of fan reaction to temepature changes */
> FanRPMMax; /* The default value in RPM */
> MinFanSCLKAcousticLimit; /* Minimum Fan Controller SCLK Frequency Acoustic Limit. */
> TargetTemperature; /* Advanced fan controller target temperature. */
> MinimumPWMLimit; /* The minimum PWM that the advanced fan controller can set. This should be set to the highest PWM that will run the fan at its lowest RPM. */
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> *Timings Decoding*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I usually prefer to use the "SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5" built-in strap editor*
> Another way is to use R_Timings - Encode/Decode RX/R9 Memory Straps by Vento041
> 
> 
> *Old/Alternative*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *-Vento041-*
> 
> I recompiled OhGodADecode for windows (32 bit so everyone is happy), all credits goes too @OhGodAGirl.
> 
> ohgodadecode.zip 103k.
> 
> Navigate to folder in explorer and Shift+Right click and "Open command window here". Run "ohgodadecode.exe" "HEX VALUE" to get the decode output.
> 
> example in cmd:
> 
> INPUT:
> ohgodadecode.exe 777000000000000022CC1C00AD595B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> OUTPUT:
> TRCDW=13 TRCDWA=13 TRCDR=22 TRCDRA=22 TRRD=5 TRC=65 Pad0=0
> 
> TNOPW=0 TNOPR=0 TR2W=28 TCCDL=3 TR2R=5 TW2R=14 Pad0=0 TCL=21 Pad1=0
> 
> TRP_WRA=45 TRP_RDA=22 TRP=19 TRFC=151 Pad0=0
> 
> PA2RDATA=0 Pad0=0 PA2WDATA=0 Pad1=0 TFAW=0 TCRCRL=3 TCRCWL=7 TFAW32=0
> 
> MC_SEQ_MISC1: 0x2014030B
> MC_SEQ_MISC3: 0xA00089FA
> MC_SEQ_MISC8: 0x00000003
> 
> ACTRD=16 ACTWR=18 RASMACTRD=58 RASMACTWR=70
> 
> RAS2RAS=219 RP=53 WRPLUSRP=64 BUS_TURN=25
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *GDDR5 Memory Timings Info*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Some infos on GDDR5 timings i found online and in some PDFs by Jedec/Samsung/Hynix/AMD - Still work in progress
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> ####SEQ_RAS_TIMING####
> TRCDW = 13   “Number of cycles from active to write”
> TRCDWA = 13  “Number of cycles from active to write with auto-precharge. Same as TRCDW” Good BW uplift???
> TRCDR = 24   “Number of cycles from active to read”
> TRCDRA = 22  “Number of cycles from active to read with auto-precharge. Same as TRCDR”
> TRRD = 5     “Number of cycles from active bank a to active bank”
> TRC = 65     “Number of cycles from active to active/auto refresh”
> 
> ####SEQ_CAS_TIMING####
> TNOPW = 0   “Extra cycle(s) between successive write bursts. For debugging purpose only”
> TNOPR = 0   “Extra cycle(s) between successive read bursts. For debugging purpose only”
> TR2W = 28   “Read to write turn around time”
> TCCDL = 3   “Cycles between column commands between banks in the same bank group?”
> TCCDS = 5   “Cycles between column commands between banks in different bank groups?”
> TW2R = 14   “Write to read turn around time”
> TCL = 20    “CAS to data return latency”
> 
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING####
> TRP_WRA = 45   “From write with auto-precharge to active”  Good BW uplift???
> TRP_RDA = 22   “From read with auto-precharge to active”
> TRP = 19       “Precharge command period”
> TRFC = 151     “Auto-refresh command period”
> 
> ####SEQ_MISC_TIMING2####
> PA2RDATA = 0   “Read Preamble”
> PA2WDATA = 0   “Write Preamble”
> TFAW = 0       “Four Bank Active Window”
> TCRCRL = 3   EDC READ Latency=CL + CRCRL “During read ,the EDC bundle is returned with-soon after the response data based on TCRCRL”
> TCRCWL = 7   EDC WRITE Latency=WL + CRCWL "EDC/CRC checksum Related, similar to TCRCRL"
> T32AW = 0      “Thirty Two Bank Active Window”
> TWDATATR = 0
> 
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING####
> ACTRD = 30
> ACTWR = 18
> RASMACTRD = 58
> RASMACTWR = 70
> 
> ####ARB_DRAM_TIMING2####
> RAS2RAS = 219
> RP = 53
> WRPLUSRP = 64
> BUS_TURN = 25
> 
> Row Access Timings: tRC, tRAS, tRCDRD, tRCDWR, tRRDL, tRRDS, tFAW, tRTP
> Column Access Timings: tCCDL, tCCDS, tCCDR, tWTRL, tWTRS, tRTW,
> Refresh Timings: tRFC, tRFCSB, tRREFD, tREFI
> 
> 
> 
> *How to Read/Mod Memory HEX Values*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *I usually prefer to use the "SRBPolaris BiosEditor V3.5" built-in strap editor*
> 
> "The old way" example (OLD):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Use AtomBiosReader (GitHub - kizwan/ATOMBIOSReader or Download Section) to generate the master list of command and data tables.
> 
> Open the generated .txt
> 
> Look for (Example) : 001c: a446 Len 0753 Rev 02:02 (VRAM_Info)
> 
> a446 : is the start adress
> 0753 : is the lenght
> 
> Open the Bios with an Hex editor , i use HxD (Download Section)
> 
> At the beginning of the VRAM_Info section (Text, not in HEX) you will find the memory model/s supported by the bios
> 
> .... [email protected]!.......Ce......K4G80325FB.2.Tv:.¢`ÿ..P..c...... ...
> 
> only K4G80325FB (made by Samsung > Use Google) in this case, so the memID in the straps is 00
> 
> 40 0D 03 00 77 70 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 CC 1C 00 31 F6 7E 57 F0 57 11 18 3F CF B6 0D 00 6C 07 01 24 08 14 20 FA 89 00 A0 03 00 00 00 1E 12 3A 46 DB 35 40 19
> 
> in case of two memory brand memID 01 and 02 are possible
> 
> Example of a 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 40 0D 03 02 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19
> 
> The frequency is 40 0D 03 > inverted is 03 0D 40 > converted in decimal is 200000 > remove "00" > 2000Mhz strap
> 
> 02 is the mem ID. In this bios 02 is for Micron set of timings. 01 is the other set. 00 if only one memory is supported
> 
> 99 90 00 00 00 00 00 00 22 AA 1C 00 F7 F6 7E 4F D0 55 13 19 C6 50 B7 0D 00 6C 06 01 1D 0C 14 20 EA 89 80 AC 03 00 00 00 1E 18 32 38 DB 36 47 19 are the timings of this strap. Like 9-9-9-24 ecc ecc in your system ram.
> 
> Try to use tighter straps than stock but keep the last 8 timings from the higher straps(1750-2000 usually,try what's best) the last 8 values helps a lot at high mem clock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *UberMix and Performance Timings*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *//UberMix v3.4 Beta* Possibly stable @2150Mhz
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00EF615C44F0590F15300D070A0060070013051420FA8900A0030000001212303FB2354019
> 
> *//UberMix v3.3 Stable* The Best @2100Mhz
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C42F0590F15300D9708006007000B031420FA8900A00300000011112F3FBB354019
> 
> *//UberMix v3.1 Stable*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615C41C0590E152ECC8608006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010122F3FBA354019
> 
> *//UberMix v3.0*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7508006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46B9354019
> 
> *//UberMix v2.3 -Less Extreme-*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 777000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB7409006007000B031420FA8900A00300000010123A46DB354019
> 
> *//UberMix v2.1 -Less Extreme-*
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> 555000000000000022CC1C00AD615B41C0570E152DCB74090068C7000B031420FA8900A0030000001B11333DC0303A17
> 
> *v3.x Results-*
> ~242GB/s (~214GB/s Stock) with OclMemBench
> 1500 - 1625 - 2000 - Custom straps Mix
> No EDC Errors [email protected] (1000mv IMC) / Core @1350Mhz
> Tested with 3DMark ,Valley,BF1,FC Primal,ecc ecc
> 
> Performance/Bandwidth Tested with The Witcher 3 in a Heavy Foliage Place in Blood&Wine DLC (Stock-MOD Memory @2100Mhz)
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 216GB/s Stock (Needs update)
> 14200 FireStrike Stock
> THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 53fps 1080P Stock
> THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 22fps 4K Stock
> 
> 229GB/s MOD +6% (Needs update)
> 14500 FireStrike MOD +2.1%
> THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 56fps 1080P MOD +5.6%!
> THE WITCHER 3(Ultra-No HW-AA On) 23fps 4K MOD +4.5%
> 
> An user example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> "RX480 GTR
> stock timings
> 
> 1266/2000 - 198 GB/s
> 1266/2100 - 210 GB/s
> 
> Uber V2.1
> 
> 1266/2000 - 224 GB/s
> 1266/2100 - 232 GB/s
> 
> 1266/2000 with stock timings - Firestrike graphic points: 12953
> 1266/2000 with uber v2.1 timings - Firestrike graphic points 13643
> 
> nearly 700 points increase, it's equivalent of +95-100 mhz on core, a lot"
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *-iakoboss7-*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> last question: so "maxing" the mem timings is better than "maxing" the memory speed in terms of performance?
> for example: these memory timings (but stock memory clocks) VS max memory clocks most of our cards can do in average = whats best?
> thank you for your help. Quote: Originally Posted by *-Loladinas-*
> 
> it varies by card. Depends on the quality of vram chips themselves and the IMC.
> I'm getting more bandwidth from 2125MHz + custom timings, than 2300MHz + stock timings. 241GB/s vs. 234GB/s. And then there's the added benefit of no errors; at 2300MHz I'd start to see slight artifacting.
> 
> 
> 
> *Hynix - Micron - Elpida* not tested by me
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Good HYNIX ONLY 8gb - models H5GC8H24MJ and H5GQ8H24MJ
> 777000000000000022AA1C00B56A6D46C0551017BE8E060C006AE6000C081420EA8900AB030000001B162C31C0313F17
> 
> Good Micron MT51J256M3
> 777000000000000022AA1C0073626C41B0551016BA0D260B006AE60004061420EA8940AA030000001914292EB22E3B16
> 
> Good Hynix ONLY 4gb - model H5GC4H24AJ
> 999000000000000022559D0010DE5B4480551312B74C450A00400600750414206A8900A00200312010112D34A42A3816
> 
> Good Elpida EDW4032BAB
> 777000000000000022AA1C00315A5B36A0550F15B68C1506004082007C041420CA8980A9020004C01712262B612B3715
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
> 
> 
> 
> *EDC Errors monitoring*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> The GDDR5 SGRAM provides error detection on the data bus to improve system reliability. The device generates a checksum per byte lane for both READ and WRITE data and returns the checksum to the controller. Based on the checksum, the controller can decide if the data (or the returned CRC) was transmitted in error and retry the READ or WRITE command. The device itself does not perform any error correction.
> 
> EDC errors are they bad?
> 
> No necessarily, it means and Error happen inside your board, it has been Detected and Corrected (from these actions Error Detection and Correction). If you see errors it means that you card EDC circuit is working at least... sure 0 error is perfect, but some error is always better than undetected (and uncorrected) errors (that could lead to a crash).
> 
> Errors could occurs
> 
> when your GPU start to work (frequency change)
> when the frequency is too high
> when the memory voltage is too low (this might be unchangeable in Polaris card am I right? Confirmation needed...)
> when the IMC (memory controller) voltage is too low
> randomly (unlikely but can occurs)
> when the timings are too tight
> current spikes
> voltage is not clean enough (can be partially avoided with VRM oc, bios mods needed or third party software like VRMTool, PCB dependent)
> ....
> 
> Anyway, we are talking about errors in the communication between your IMC and your memory chips, the causes could be multiples but the solution is always the same, data resend: what has been corrupted must be resent again and again until it arrives intact.
> 
> To many errors are the reason why apparently high "stable" memory OC could perform worse that lower memory OC, the GPU isn't crashing but the errors could be so frequent that you card is waiting more time correcting errors than sending actual data.
> 
> *Download HWiNFO*
> 
> 
> 
> The value is shown as "GPU Memory Errors", it counts errors only when the GPU is under load(3D).
> Overclocking the video memory can generate invisible errors that most of the time are recovered by the gpu, but this process waste bandwidth and processing power. Is important to find a stable and error-free overclock for the memory. Because of this, you may get more FPS at 2100Mhz than 2150Mhz.
> 
> 
> 
> *Polaris Memory Overclock Scaling *
> 
> *Polaris 10 Voltage Scaling*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voltage scaling of my two Reference RX480 (Polaris 10 using 14 nm FinFET manufacturing process). Stable voltage with a Target Temp of 70-75°. The last datapoint is around 1328-1338Mhz.
> The first card has an ASIC Quality over 80%, the second around 60%.
> It's clear that Polaris 10+FinFET do not like to clock too high, the voltage scaling is nice and linear up to 1.2Ghz, than a lot of voltage is needed, 1.4Ghz is possible with low temps and/or a good voltage bump. 1.5Ghz is rare and require crazy high voltages.
> The ASICs temperature sure play a role in all this. My first RX480 can do [email protected]@1168mv(SVI2 voltage in Bios), but only if kept under 50-55°.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Good Reads/Articles and Infos*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Article by Anandtech about the Polaris achitecture in general.
> The AMD Radeon RX 480 Preview: Polaris Makes Its Mainstream Mark
> 
> Article by Anandtech about "Powertune" of the Hawaii-R9 2xx cards. Not really that different from our cards.
> The AMD Radeon R9 290X Review
> 
> Article by Anandtech about Fiji-Fury cards.
> The AMD Radeon R9 Fury X Review: Aiming For the Top
> 
> Article by TPU about Power vs Voltage curve from Fiji, good to understand the relation between the two.
> AMD Fury X "Fiji" Voltage Scaling
> 
> Introduction To Undervolting And Efficiency on Fiji by tomshardware.com
> Undervolting AMD's Radeon R9 Fury For Better Efficiency
> 
> ROP / ROPs Bandwith Usage
> http://www.humus.name/Articles/Persson_LowlevelShaderOptimization.pdf
> 
> How Temperature Affects GPU Performance.
> http://on-demand.gputechconf.com/gt...4-how-temperature-affects-gpu-performance.pdf
> 
> Voltage vs. Frequency of modern AMD ASICs.
> Page 93 - New Zen microarchitecture details
> 
> RX480 Memory Overclock analysis
> AMD Radeon RX 480 im Test - Hardwareluxx
> 
> Power vs. Frequency on a Hawaii GPU.
> Page 100 - New Zen microarchitecture details
> 
> CPUs Related Articles, but the idea is the same for GPUs.
> A Comparison of Intel’s 32nm and 22nm Core i5 CPUs: Power, Voltage, Temperature, and Frequency « Blog
> Undervolting and Overclocking on Ivy Bridge
> 
> 
> 
> *Random Info*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> -The RX 480’s on-board VRM – voltage regulator – on the high-side is capable of delivering 40 amps from each phase at 125c, for a total of 240 amps. Link
> -The VRM mosfets (MDU1511 and MDU1514 on the reference board) are perfectly fine even at 100°C. They are only slightly less efficient at high temperatures. At some point there might be problems because the whole PCB heats up and not all components/ICs are fine with such high temperatures. So removing the heat at its source is the most efficient thing to do.
> -Low Temp Help a lot with these cards. Water <50° for High Overclocks and low voltages / Air(Reference Blower) 70-75° is a good target
> 
> Quote: [Official] Polaris Owners Club
> 
> 
> 
> *Downloads*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HxD Hex Editor
> 
> Unlocked BIOS for RX 480 (1.40 Volt, 225 W TDP)
> Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU)
> 
> ATOMBIOSReader.zip
> 
> BIOS AMD RX480 8GB
> ReferenceAMDRX4808GB.zip
> 
> XFX RX480 1328Mhz 8GB
> ReferenceXFXRX4801328MhzCore8GB.zip
> 
> OCL Membench
> github.com/duzenko/OpenclMemBench
> 
> OCLMembench.zip
> 
> Updated AMD/ATI ATIFlash from TPU
> Download ATIFlash
> 
> 
> 
> Make backup of original bios on video card. Using modded bios will void your warranty. I accept no responsibility for damage from using this information. All efforts are being made to double check information but there maybe errors.
> 
> Hex To Dex Converter : Hexadecimal to Binary Converter


Hello I’m looking for the unlocked 480 bios but the links dose not work by any chance has any one ? Or make a 480 to 580 with the core voltage unlocked? Thank you


----------



## generaleramon

Cupra r said:


> Hello I’m looking for the unlocked 480 bios but the links dose not work by any chance has any one ? Or make a 480 to 580 with the core voltage unlocked? Thank you


never really needed to go over 1.2v, but i guess you can use one of the "hellm" bios and modify the hex bytes related to maximum vcore ([BIOS Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions + How-to...). not sure how it will behave past 1200mv


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> never really needed to go over 1.2v, but i guess you can use one of the "hellm" bios and modify the hex bytes related to maximum vcore ([BIOS Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions + How-to...). not sure how it will behave past 1200mv


I want it so I can Control core Voltage as I want to under voltage it for mining buddy


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> never really needed to go over 1.2v, but i guess you can use one of the "hellm" bios and modify the hex bytes related to maximum vcore ([BIOS Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions + How-to...). not sure how it will behave past 1200mv


And I have already tryed that one it dose not work


----------



## generaleramon

Cupra r said:


> I want it so I can Control core Voltage as I want to under voltage it for mining buddy


running windows? use msi afterburner to modify the voltage curve and apply it at boot. that's the easy way i guess


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> running windows? use msi afterburner to modify the voltage curve and apply it at boot. that's the easy way i guess


It’s locked I can’t unlock it I have tryed that’s why I need the unlocked 480 bios but the link for doesn’t work anymore


----------



## generaleramon

Cupra r said:


> It’s locked I can’t unlock it I have tryed that’s why I need the unlocked 480 bios but the link for doesn’t work anymore


what do you mean with locked? what about manually setting the voltages in wattman? a screenshot of the problem maybe


----------



## Cupra r

[ATTACH type="full" alt="2482500 said:


> 2482500[/ATTACH]
> Is locked I can’t unlock it my cards a rx480 strix rog 8gb it’s core voltage is locked in its Bios that’s why I need the unlocked 480 bios for me to be able to under voltage it


----------



## generaleramon

@Cupra r are you still on the stock bios? flashed another one? did you try to flash one of the strix bios from the techpowerup database? TechPowerUp


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> @Cupra r are you still on the stock bios? flashed another one? did you try to flash one of the strix bios from the techpowerup database? TechPowerUp


The Bios the card came with was the unlocked 480 but I tryed the 480 to 580 Bios and it locked it i delete the unlocked Bios


----------



## Cupra r

Cupra r said:


> The Bios the card came with was the unlocked 480 but I tryed the 480 to 580 Bios and it locked it i delete the unlocked Bios


----------



## generaleramon

@Cupra r flash one strix bios from the techpowerup database if the voltage control was working with the stock bios. you card has a bios switch i guess... did you try the other one? you can even try the Strix 580 bios, from what i see online the two cards are identical


----------



## Cupra r

generaleramon said:


> @Cupra r flash one strix bios from the techpowerup database if the voltage control was working with the stock bios. you card has a bios switch i guess... did you try the other one? you can even try the Strix 580 bios, from what i see online the two cards are identical
> [/QUOTE
> The bios the card came with was the unlocked 480 bios after trying the 480 to 580 I flashed it back to stock bios it doesn’t work with stock Bois only with the unlocked 480 bios I need to find the unlocked 480 bios





generaleramon said:


> @Cupra r flash one strix bios from the techpowerup database if the voltage control was working with the stock bios. you card has a bios switch i guess... did you try the other one? you can even try the Strix 580 bios, from what i see online the two cards are identical


----------



## Cupra r

Cupra r said:


> View attachment 2482507
> View attachment 2482508


As you can see there is a bios that’s be modified to unlock the vault is controller that is what I need


----------



## Cupra r

Cupra r said:


> As you can see there is a bios that’s be modified to unlock the vault is controller that is what I need


Was hoping there would be one for a 480 to 580 with the unlocked voltage controller


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

So I just flashed a 2500mhz memory bios to my 480 4gb, but I can only use msiab to go to the stock limit (2275mhz). Adrenaline can go to 2500mhz.
How can I raise it without Adrenaline being involved?


----------



## ku4eto

SoloTromboneLord said:


> So I just flashed a 2500mhz memory bios to my 480 4gb, but I can only use msiab to go to the stock limit (2275mhz). Adrenaline can go to 2500mhz.
> How can I raise it without Adrenaline being involved?


You cant run any of the Polaris memories at 2500Mhz.
Even 2300 is pushing it on loose timings. Gold samples were barely managing 2400.


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

ku4eto said:


> You cant run any of the Polaris memories at 2500Mhz.
> Even 2300 is pushing it on loose timings. Gold samples were barely managing 2400.


really?
I just ran 2750 overnight mining ETH without crashing. I averaged 10MH/s. (kapow +nbminer)
The card was running -56 core volt, -7% power limit, -166core, +1000 mem. ( I flashed higher limit bios since I posted this)


----------



## ku4eto

SoloTromboneLord said:


> really?
> I just ran 2750 overnight mining ETH without crashing. I averaged 10MH/s. (kapow +nbminer)
> The card was running -56 core volt, -7% power limit, -166core, +1000 mem. ( I flashed higher limit bios since I posted this)
> View attachment 2482956


The fact, that you are doing 10MH/s, should tell oyu, that you are doign something wrong.

A 480 at 2000/2100/2200 Mhz memory, and 1200Mhz core, can do 31-32Mh/s (depending on timings and miner). Also, you should reallybe looking at the sensors tab for current memory clock, notthat one you are showing.


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

ku4eto said:


> The fact, that you are doing 10MH/s, should tell oyu, that you are doign something wrong.
> 
> A 480 at 2000/2100/2200 Mhz memory, and 1200Mhz core, can do 31-32Mh/s (depending on timings and miner). Also, you should reallybe looking at the sensors tab for current memory clock, notthat one you are showing.


its the 4gb, so its honestly a bit high. id expect closer to 6 or 7 now that the card isnt able to fit the eth dag.
the sensors tab tells the same story btw. (I dropped down to 2650 to get a better hash)


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

crap thats a old image.
this is the one.


----------



## jrad

Stooovie said:


> I'm using the Polaris Bios Editor (any BIOS editing tool) but whatever change I make (doesn't have to be the PWM change) and flash via AMDBIOSWIN.exe (or the command line variant),* the system won't POST (1 long, 3 short - GPU issue). *
> 
> I would love to adjust BIOS of my RX 580 so the minimum PWM of the fans is 30% (my fans make a terrible whine at the lowest RPM). I'm dualbooting Win 10 with Hackintosh which doesn't have GPU fan speed adjustment in any way, hence my attempt at adjusting the VBIOS.
> 
> Am I missing something? I am able to flash back so the flasher is fine.


Just wondering were you ever able to solve this? I have a reference style cooler XFX RX 480 Core 8GB "RX - 480M8BA VA.2" and whatever change i make the screen doesnt output any display and i have to use another GPU to flash the original bios back to make it work.


----------



## Ansau

SoloTromboneLord said:


> crap thats a old image.
> this is the one.
> View attachment 2483062


Sorry to blow it for you, but those 2650MHz are killing your mining performance. A RX580 is easily getting +14MH/s, 40% more than you...


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

Ansau said:


> Sorry to blow it for you, but those 2650MHz are killing your mining performance. A RX580 is easily getting +14MH/s, 40% more than you...


Its 7-8mh on stock. 
9.5-10mh 2650mhz


----------



## giofrida

Ok so after some days of testing it seems my XFX bios is working well, at least regarding the core voltage.
I can't say the same for the fan parameters, since sometimes it just stucks at 40-42% of fan speed, but I assume it's an issue on my end.


Maximum core voltage set to 1.075V (from 1.175V), working in all scenarios (also in H.265 applications)
Tweaked fan parameters to be a little more aggressive: target temperature lowered to 55°C and increased sensitivity (4 times higher, that is, the cooldown time from the target RPM to idle RPM is 4 times lower - from ~120s to ~30s)
Zero fan mode disabled
AMD GOP updated
Download link here (contains also the original bioses)


----------



## Ansau

SoloTromboneLord said:


> Its 7-8mh on stock.
> 9.5-10mh 2650mhz


Your card is not running at 2600MHz. The fact that MSI AB shows you 2250-2275MHz is a good indicator that in fact your card is running at that speed and not your 2600-2700MHz...
And it doesn't matter how is performance at stock values, if RX480/580 can do 14MH/s and yours is only getting 10MH/s, that is a sign your setup is far from being optimal.


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

Ansau said:


> Your card is not running at 2600MHz. The fact that MSI AB shows you 2250-2275MHz is a good indicator that in fact your card is running at that speed and not your 2600-2700MHz...
> And it doesn't matter how is performance at stock values, if RX480/580 can do 14MH/s and yours is only getting 10MH/s, that is a sign your setup is far from being optimal.


MSIAB is showing 2650. Same as HW info, and adrenaline.


----------



## generaleramon

@SoloTromboneLord can you test the real bandwidth with OCLMembench? ~215GB/s is stock, i got ~242GB/s @2100+My timings.
Not saying that is impossible but 2650Mhz sounds too good to be true. These cards are usually limited by the memeory controller, 2200Mhz is already a pretty good mem oc, mine can't pass 2150Mhz without errors and it is a pretty decent chip.


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

generaleramon said:


> @SoloTromboneLord can you test the real bandwidth with OCLMembench? ~215GB/s is stock, i got ~242GB/s @2100+My timings.
> Not saying that is impossible but 2650Mhz sounds too good to be true. These cards are usually limited by the memeory controller, 2200Mhz is already a pretty good mem oc, mine can't pass 2150Mhz without errors and it is a pretty decent chip.


I did, its only 178gb/s ish at stock. about 170gb/s on 2650.


----------



## kimon-ma

Hi, can anyone help me to find original bios for asus dual rx 580 O8G? (Samsung memory) 

Thanks


----------



## PhoenixPerson

kimon-ma said:


> Hi, can anyone help me to find original bios for asus dual rx 580 O8G? (Samsung memory)
> 
> Thanks


There you go bud:

I found 2 on Techpowerup.This one is the latest.I suggest this one first.If fails, try this one.Remember always having a plan B in case the Bios flashing goes bad and you need a GPU to boot your machine and fix the VBIOS.Both seems to be extracted from a stock card so both should work just fine


----------



## SoloTromboneLord

What should I do for the timing straps?
How would I tighten timings?
Would I use a hex editor or pbe?


----------



## bobalazs

Ubermix timings on rx 480 4 gb msi gaming x 
aida64 gpgpu benchmark


----------



## chris89

I might be able to get you up to 7 tera flops with a simple adjustment of the clocks. If you want? I clocked my RX 480 to 1407Mhz all day stable and safe with the proper hotspot temps set for safety purposes.

Upload your BIOS.


----------



## chris89

So does anyone remember how to set the VDDC hex offset in the BIOS for Polaris? I cannot remember how I did it.
If someone can help set it to 1.250v from 1.100v then that would be great.
Thanks


----------



## galkinvv

I've updated a bit my galkinvv/PolarisBiosEditor-xml fork that is intended in helping computing different offsets for hex editor.

The main descrition (updated) is here - Polaris Bios Editing ( RX5xx / RX4xx )
The example XML output containng hex offsets (1.5k lines) on a real VBIOS is here: galkinvv/PolarisBiosEditor-xml

Changes from a previous version:

Fix exceptions while runing linux-built binary on windows
Dump all parsed data as valid xml
add dumping for generic option rom & EFI headers
add dumping of VDCCI-related tables, sligtly extend VDCCI viewing GUI
The only GUI addition is displaying more columns for VDDCI (only displayed in GUI, no editing enabled)









P.S. There is mining-related Ad link in app (just a link). It was added before me, I've just kept it paying respect to previous author. I'm not affiliated with it in any way.


----------



## bobalazs

While I understand everybody aims for higher clocks and with higher performance comes higher power power consumption, stress for card.
However, if you're one like me, you can as well try and aim for a nice mix of performance/watt.
I do 1266 Mhz at 1000 mV, with 1950 Mhz vram speed.


----------



## chris89

I used to run both of my rx 480 8gb visiontek models at 1250mhz @ 950mv @ 50°C.


----------



## bobalazs

chris89 said:


> I used to run both of my rx 480 8gb visiontek models at 1250mhz @ 950mv @ 50°C.


Thanks for your input. I'm trying your settings currently, but no matter what i do to reach 0.95, set 950, 940, 930, i'm stuck as 0.9625 as lowest.


----------



## karlan

Hi, I have a XFX RX580 8GB that shows problem at 400MHz memory speed, all the other memory speeds are ok.
I tested with "tserver" with memory speed set by "./agt -mem=...."
If I set the speed at 400 (or similar 462.5 or 487.5) the memory tests is FAIL and also if I afterwards test at any other speed without a reboot.
If I set the speed at 400 (or similar 462.5 or 487.5) and then I change the speed to any other value without doing any test, all the memory tests fail at any speed as before.
If instead after a reboot I set any other speed (I tried 300, 500, 600, 900, 1000, 1125, 1250, 1375, 1500, 1625, 1750, 2000) the test is PASS
So the card has no problem with Furmark because it sets the memory speed at the max value of 2000 but it is unable to start for instance the Radeon software or the Unigine benchmark.

Moreover if with memory tweak I disable the core states P1 to P6 (only P0 and P7 active) the card works stable in this condition.

Does anyone know what the problem is and how to fix it? 
Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

Its been so long I have forgotten, what is a relatively safe maximum core voltage (with good air or aio watercooling)?

I picked up an rx 470 4gb for gaming and would like to squeeze some more out of it. Running stable at 1400mhz core, 1800mhz @ advanced timings #2. Its a dual fan sapphire model. It doesn't run hot at whatever the max slider voltage is, I think 1.175v? I have an aio and bracket too if its worth while to install.


----------



## ku4eto

Mr.N00bLaR said:


> Its been so long I have forgotten, what is a relatively safe maximum core voltage (with good air or aio watercooling)?
> 
> I picked up an rx 470 4gb for gaming and would like to squeeze some more out of it. Running stable at 1400mhz core, 1800mhz @ advanced timings #2. Its a dual fan sapphire model. It doesn't run hot at whatever the max slider voltage is, I think 1.175v? I have an aio and bracket too if its worth while to install.


Not worth it.

The power consumption will be doubled. The 470 are really low on silicon quality. Most of them come at around the 1200-1250Mhz range stock, so they can fit in in their original power envelope. Overclocking them to 1300-1350Mhz increased the power consumption by over 50%, with little to no voltage increase. Even if you increase the cooling capabilites, the chip itself wont make it much more than 1400 i would say.


----------



## D1stRU3T0R

Hi.

If I use OC with Radeon my GPU is crashing even at kinda low freqs, but when OC-ing with BIOS nothing is wrong. But the problem is, I can't boot with CSM OFF if I modify anything in the bios (exept GOPupd). Is there a way I can change the BIOS GPU/Mem freqs (and voltages like before) but still maintaining UEFI?


----------



## Mr.N00bLaR

ku4eto said:


> Not worth it.
> 
> The power consumption will be doubled. The 470 are really low on silicon quality. Most of them come at around the 1200-1250Mhz range stock, so they can fit in in their original power envelope. Overclocking them to 1300-1350Mhz increased the power consumption by over 50%, with little to no voltage increase. Even if you increase the cooling capabilites, the chip itself wont make it much more than 1400 i would say.


I get what you're saying - I'm just trying to maximize the gpu that I have though. Power and heat aren't a consideration for me right now.

Thinking back, I thought a max of 1.175 was low, didn't some cards come with 1.2 or 1.25 max with stock bios?


----------



## ku4eto

Mr.N00bLaR said:


> I get what you're saying - I'm just trying to maximize the gpu that I have though. Power and heat aren't a consideration for me right now.
> 
> Thinking back, I thought a max of 1.175 was low, didn't some cards come with 1.2 or 1.25 max with stock bios?


Not really, most came with 1.15V max stock voltage. You can overvolt to 1.2V though, without issues. Raise PL, raise voltage, done.


----------



## mvdd

hello guys,

I have question regarding Polaris Bios edit,
*IF* we replace vram chip, e.g. Samsung gddr5 K4G41325FE with Samsung gddr5 k4g80325fb in pursuit of double vram capacity, is it only *VRAM_Info* block content in vbios that we need to replace, or it is more than that ? 
i tried replace it using atom table resize tools by importing *VRAM_Info *block content from another vbios that supports k4g80325fb, the gpu wont post at all, btw i also tried to cross flash the bios using different vbios that support k4g80325fb it failed to post also.

any slightest info appreciated.

T.I.A


----------



## ku4eto

As far i know, the IMC needs to support it. No idea what the controllers support though.


----------



## mvdd

And this IMC config is inside the vbios right? can we know this IMC config using polaris bios editor or rbe or atom bios table resize ? i have hxd handy but don't know where to look for


----------



## wanghui22718

gnomKOLIN said:


> According my experience MXM cards have displayport (or other output type) lines goes from chip to MXM slot. Standard MXM card should have 4 displayport output's pins . Attached pinout picture.
> Pinout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my motherboard only 3 of them goes to physiacal video slots. Also attached vbios files that allow to work one output. Different per each vbios.


My motherboard have 2 dp port only, with origin bios, only 1 out put and no motherboard bios info.
with you bios, both dp port no out put. so i am using origin bios
Wanna to know how to fix it ,make any dp port output motherboard bios info


----------



## chris89

Does anyone have any info on Polaris Zero Fan disable? I can't quite get my fans to ramp up for my overclock. It's idling at 53°C & with fans off, but I want the fans on. They don't start spinning until 30% so I started my profile at 40% in Polaris BIOS Editor. I don't know what to do?


----------



## chris89

Hi I have been working on this for a long time. Increasing the core voltage. Via Wattman it can go up to 1.175v. The hex code by stock reads 1150mv but it actually runs at 1100mv, why?

Only way I have been able to increase the VID is by decreasing the voltage in hex from the default 1150mv to 1125mv, which actually works at 1125mv VID at the VRM.

Only problem is I cannot get it to boot to Windows now with the GPU installed & if I install it in sleep mode it has an exclamation point saying not enough resources. This is using an eGPU ADT-Link R43SG-50CM. It's worked fine before just now no issues on my mini pc. It's not the eGPU ADT-LINK its the GPU BIOS which is at fault.

May someone help explain to me how to get the core voltage to go the max on AMD Radeon RX 560 4GB to 1.175v at the core & VID & everything?

Thanks










_UPDATE_
I fixed the issue by booting to Safe Mode & flashing stock BIOS again. I flashed my totally stock BIOS with 1.125v CORE VID & it works at close to that all off the BIOS alone. However everytime I edit the clocks or TDP or any other value it defaults back to 1.100v CORE VID even while using the modded 1.125v CORE VID BIOS.

Thanks










_UPDATE_
Nevermind I fixed it.


----------



## chris89

May some please advise me on how to adjust the memory voltage in the hex via bios which is 850mv by stock? I need a little voltage to get rid of errors from running the vram at 2000mhz.


----------



## chris89

Does anyone know why the driver limits 3d voltage to 1.175v or 1175mV on the RX 480 but if set in hex to 1.2v or 1200mV, it'll actually go to 1.2v under Compute load. Any Advice?









I think it's because of my 68.8% ASIC Quality that the voltage isn't the same as what I set it to.

950mV : 95000 -> 17318 -> 18 73 01
1000mV: 100000 -> 186A0 -> A0 86 01
1025mV: 102500 -> 19064 -> 64 90 01
1050mV: 105000 -> 19A28 -> 28 9A 01
1075mV: 107500 -> 1A3EC -> EC A3 01
1100mV: 110000 -> 1ADB0 -> B0 AD 01
1125mV: 112500 -> 1B774 -> 74 B7 01
1150mV: 115000 -> 1C138 -> 38 C1 01
1175mV: 117500 -> 1CAFC -> FC CA 01
1200mV: 120000 -> 1D4C0 -> C0 D4 01
1225mV: 122500 -> 1DE84 -> 84 DE 01
1250mV: 125000 -> 1E848 -> 48 E8 01
------------------------------------------------------
950mV x4 -> 3800 -> ED8 -> D8 0E
1000mV x4-> 4000 -> FA0 -> A0 0F
1025mV x4-> 4100 -> 1004 -> 04 10
1050mV x4 -> 4200 -> 1068 -> 68 10
1075mV x4 -> 4300 -> 10CC -> CC 10
1100mV x4 -> 4400 -> 1130 -> 30 11
1125mV x4 -> 4500 -> 1194 -> 94 11
1150mV x4 -> 4600 -> 11F8 -> F8 11
1175mV x4 -> 4700 -> 125C -> 5C 12
1200mV x4 -> 4800 -> 12C0 -> C0 12
1225mV x4 -> 4900 -> 1324 -> 24 13
1250mV x4 -> 5000 -> 1388 -> 88 13


----------



## athos231

gnomKOLIN said:


> According my experience MXM cards have displayport (or other output type) lines goes from chip to MXM slot. Standard MXM card should have 4 displayport output's pins . Attached pinout picture.
> Pinout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my motherboard only 3 of them goes to physiacal video slots. Also attached vbios files that allow to work one output. Different per each vbios.


----------



## athos231

gnomKOLIN said:


> According my experience MXM cards have displayport (or other output type) lines goes from chip to MXM slot. Standard MXM card should have 4 displayport output's pins . Attached pinout picture.
> Pinout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my motherboard only 3 of them goes to physiacal video slots. Also attached vbios files that allow to work one output. Different per each vbios.



Hi, I have the same card and I'm looking for HP vbios. What laptop is that vBios for?


----------



## chris89

@athos231 it's safer to dump the bios you have on the card already, the stock original untouched bios. Save it with GPU-Z or amdvbflash_win_3.31.


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> @athos231 it's safer to dump the bios you have on the card already, the stock original untouched bios. Save it with GPU-Z or amdvbflash_win_3.31.


The problem is that I dont have the original bios. I bought the card from ebay and the guy who sold it to me have putted an msi vbios on the card and deleted the original


----------



## athos231

athos231 said:


> The problem is that I dont have the original bios. I bought the card from ebay and the guy who sold it to me have putted an msi vbios on the card and deleted the original


the vbios I find on the internet, are for cards with samsung ram chips and most of them with 8gb


----------



## athos231

the vbios I find on the internet, are for cards with samsung ram chips and most of them with 8gb
so they will not work


----------



## chris89

@athos231 Let me guess, Hynix ram? If so I just saw the BIOS on Techpowerup. I'll look again & find it for you.


----------



## athos231

Yes Hynix, it's exactly the same card as yours. RX480 4GB(Hynix H5GC4H24AJR). 
I used one vbios I found in Techpowerup from ZRTTech but I dont know if it supports HP. 
I am not sure if zbook G3 is compatible with those cards, but I want to try it


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> @athos231 Let me guess, Hynix ram? If so I just saw the BIOS on Techpowerup. I'll look again & find it for you.


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> @athos231 Let me guess, Hynix ram? If so I just saw the BIOS on Techpowerup. I'll look again & find it for you.


I also have a rx470 with elpida ram, but I cant find vbios supporting elpida not only for hp, but even for other brands.
I thing this card is more rare to find


----------



## chris89

I can't find the vBIOS yet.


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> I can't find the vBIOS yet.


Thank you for helping me


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> I can't find the vBIOS yet.


I found bios for both of them. But the machine is restarting every 5 seconds. Could it be that the bios of my zbook has a whitelist for gpus? If so how can I unlock it?


----------



## athos231

athos231 said:


> I found bios for both of them. But the machine is restarting every 5 seconds. Same reaction for both cards. Could it be that the bios of my zbook has a whitelist for gpus? If so how can I unlock it?


----------



## chris89

Post the link to the vBIOS your using. It has to be a MXM vBIOS. I can take a look after you post the link.


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> Post the link to the vBIOS your using. It has to be a MXM vBIOS. I can take a look after you post the link.











ZRT Tech RX 480 VBIOS


4 GB GDDR5, 1145 MHz GPU, 1250 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## athos231

chris89 said:


> Post the link to the vBIOS your using. It has to be a MXM vBIOS. I can take a look after you post the link.


For the RX470 I only found one vbios for RX570, but I think it is working because it has exactly the same elpida ram









AMD RX 570 Mobile VBIOS


4 GB GDDR5, 1206 MHz GPU, 1650 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com


----------



## chris89

@mynm or anyone else
Is it safe to mod & flash BIOS with Polaris BIOS Editor with the Dell OEM Low Profile AMD Radeon RX 550 4GB?


----------



## ku4eto

chris89 said:


> @mynm or anyone else
> Is it safe to mod & flash BIOS with Polaris BIOS Editor with the Dell OEM Low Profile AMD Radeon RX 550 4GB?
> View attachment 2552145


Yes, it is safe. You mod it with the PBE, and you flash it it atiflash.
Atiflash supports flashing almsot any AMD/ATI BIOS.
PBE just may fail to read some values properly, but as long as you do not edit those, its okay.


----------



## chris89

@ku4eto Thanks man


----------



## chris89

I plan on setting the TDP & TDC to the slot power of the PCIe slot of 75W 75A & increase the core clock to 1375Mhz & hopefully overclock the memory to 2000Mhz from 1500Mhz for 128GB/s vs 96GB/s stock.

What do you think? This is the video card... I haven't received the video card yet so this VGA BIOS from TechPowerUp is just for reference.

Look at how half the lanes have traces on the PCIe slot, I know it's a PCIe x8 card but can it still accept 75 watts max?

_PS - The card comes with 32W TDP & through the CCC Power Limit can go up to 75% by stock which is 56W. Can the card still use 75W max?_


----------



## chris89

This graphics card is a great deal on ebay about $89-$109 usually & it performs great.

Dell OEM Low Profile AMD Radeon RX 550 4GB GDDR5 128-Bit

It has Hynix video ram module's & it can easily be overclocked to 1375mhz core 1875mhz memory on tight timings using ONLY Polaris Bios Editor 1.6.7 on stock voltage 1050mV up to 1075mV & increase the TDP from 32W to 75W & from 37A to 75A helps so much in game.


----------



## chris89

So my question is why do I get code 43 randomly now, like it loses the atikmdag-patcher after a while. I hear a ding like device removed & restored & the screen goes black but the windows is still up because num lock still works. Is this an unstable overclock causing this because it only happens when on the screen saver for a while?

_Update_
I reduced the tdp from 75w to 56w and seems to be fixed.

_Update 2_
Booting up at 1400mhz sometimes has a green screen. So on this card just stick with 1375mhz max 24/7 stable then for benchmarks you can go up to 1400mhz by using msi afterburner.

Here's my 24/7 bios now with 84°C max temperature & 84°C hot spot for longevity purposes.

For the Dell OEM Low Profile AMD Radeon RX 550 4GB.


----------



## rootmoto

I seem to get clock throttling issues due to reaching a certain temperature point. Is there a way to adjust this value? I have adjusted temperature target but still experiencing clock throttling. This is the BIOS I am using: https://download.gigabyte.com/FileL...GD_F81.zip?v=de7f8f579aa641265b2472a425d9a010

EDIT: After monitoring using WattTool, it appears to be when VRM temp reaches past 78 degrees Celsius, clock throttling kicks in, is there a way to adjust VRM clock throttle temps in the BIOS?

I am using the RX 580 Aorus BIOS.


----------



## chris89

I finally found the absolute perfect fan settings for Polaris guy's! If anyone wants me to BIOS mod their card, lmk.

The split second I put it under load it goes to full speed & the split second after leaving load it settles down again. It's what I have always dreamed of & my temps on my RX 550 & RX 480 are amazing.


----------



## chris89

I finally dialed in the perfect fan profile. Check it out.


----------



## nikoli707

I have a Visiontek RX560 Single Slot Low Profile 1024sp 1175core/1500mem that i would like to undervolt underclock, and also change the fan settings. Im not too familiar with PBE but i did extract the vbios and look at in PBE and on the techpowerup website. The fan is WAY too loud out the box, and using MSI AB to set a custom fan curve makes it nearly silent. At the slowest speeds on desktop/youtube/etc. the core barely passes 50c, regardless of fan speed. But under 3d gaming load, even at full speed the core easily goes to 88/89c... 42-44w clearly is just too much for the little cooler on this thing, and i already repasted with fresh TGK. Poking around the google it appears many "miners" have found efficiency around the 1050-1100mhz range translating to 30-35w so they say. Though i can't find anybody about at what voltage frequency curve they were done at. But obviously this should clearly pull temps way down at a negligible 5-10% hit on performance.








Update: I ended up just doing it in MSI AB once i figured out how to unlock control. I was able to do [email protected] using the curve and it peaks at about 33-36w. This pulled temps down to 82c and it just lives there. This is still a far cry from my 3050ti 35-40w laptop which doubles the 3dmark firestrike/timespy g scores, but it will do for an optiplex.


----------



## eduardo24lal

chris89 said:


> So my question is why do I get code 43 randomly now, like it loses the atikmdag-patcher after a while. I hear a ding like device removed & restored & the screen goes black but the windows is still up because num lock still works. Is this an unstable overclock causing this because it only happens when on the screen saver for a while?
> 
> _Update_
> I reduced the tdp from 75w to 56w and seems to be fixed.
> 
> _Update 2_
> Booting up at 1400mhz sometimes has a green screen. So on this card just stick with 1375mhz max 24/7 stable then for benchmarks you can go up to 1400mhz by using msi afterburner.
> 
> Here's my 24/7 bios now with 84°C max temperature & 84°C hot spot for longevity purposes.
> 
> For the Dell OEM Low Profile AMD Radeon RX 550 4GB.


cant see the bios, i have this card to, i want to get the best performance out of it, help me pls


----------



## jossy231

gnomKOLIN said:


> According my experience MXM cards have displayport (or other output type) lines goes from chip to MXM slot. Standard MXM card should have 4 displayport output's pins . Attached pinout picture.
> Pinout:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Card photos:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On my motherboard only 3 of them goes to physiacal video slots. Also attached vbios files that allow to work one output. Different per each vbios.


I'm looking for vbios of this card for an HP zbook. Can I use this? Actually the card is not recognized from the machine. I think because the card has the original zrt vbios


----------



## Next Genesis

Hello, I have an RX 590 after reading this thread as much as I could, I made my own bios with OC and I have some doubts, is the 1.285v voltage safe for common use or daily use? I only play video games it was the minimum I could use to keep 1650mhz stable in benchmark it reaches 80C and in video games 71C maximum and the other how can I improve the times of the VRAM I read the part where they explain how to modify each value but the truth I did not understand well I would appreciate it If someone can help me create some timings for my video card, I don't speak English so I hope I have explained myself well


----------



## iakoboss7

Hello all,


i would like to mod my Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+ OC @1306mhz model (the one with the dual bios switch) model number: "11260-07".

What should i change in the hunt for more performance & stability?


*Firstly:* is the conversion to rx 580 like here worth it?: [BIOS Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions + How-to...
because the clocks seem to be more stable at idle with 580 power table per [BIOS Mod] RX480 -> RX580 Conversions + How-to...
i dont know though if that power table (as my card's pcb has nothing to do with the rx 580 Pulse helm is using in his post) is gonna be safe for my card. please advice.
also the rx 580 device id will play nicely with the drivers? will i need to patch the drivers each time?
i would have to make the conversions manually as the bios files provided on there are not for my specific pcb sadly.


*Secondly:* i will also use ubermix v3.3 (as it seems to be the best version atm).

*Thirdly: *what else should i do?


Also will those changes allow my gpu to play nicely with secure boot / CSM, b550 uefi bioses & windows 11?


this is my Nitro boost bios in case it helps you: 347X06SU.O5Y
per this user's post it might have the exact same pcb as the sapphire rx 570 nitro+ oc [MOD] Sapphire RX 480 Nitro+ OC to Sapphire RX 580 Pulse
but memory is definitely different as the 570 goes at 1750mhz only.

buildzoid video with my card: 





also these are the default bios settings:
























@generaleramon
@hellm
@Vento041
@mynm


----------



## ku4eto

Silicone and process quality is a lot worse in the 400 series compared to the 500. I doubt you will get much higher clocks (and performance) with a 580 BIOS.


----------



## iakoboss7

still i would like to get the best i can out of this gpu but being safe and stable also at the same time.

any advice please?!


----------



## bhav

Hello, I have an old backup 2 Gb 550 64 bit version, back when you could get a £50 card with a display port 1.4 output to connect my test bench to my main monitor.

I initially had some fun with bios modding to unlock an extra 0.25v to take it up to 1450 Mhz core clock.

What I've not been able to figure out is how to edit the memory voltage to try and get 8000 to work, since the card was so cheap, its just a fun side project to see what I can get it to run.

I'd really like to stick it with my upcoming 13900KS soon and run all the benchies and games at 4K as see what it can do.

Is there any advice anyone could give on how to increase the vram voltage?


----------



## chris89

eduardo24lal said:


> cant see the bios, i have this card to, i want to get the best performance out of it, help me pls


I'd be happy to help bro. I clocked it as high as 1400Mhz, but found an undervolt down to 1250mhz core from 1219mhz core and undervolt to 950mv helped keep it cool as it still performs amazingly well but still gets warm. Want some help?


----------



## iakoboss7

Anyone knows of any way to force a P0 state on the card?

this used to be an official driver toggle called "Power Efficiency" which got removed in 2020.

i want this for efficiency as even typing HERE the clock goes all the way up to P5 - P6 aka 1145mhz - 1266mhz for no real reason even though even the 300mhz of P0 state could handle this easily.


----------



## chris89

@iakoboss7 Sure just send me your BIOS. You do know the implications for doing this right? If you do then I can edit your BIOS for you & explain what I did.


----------



## iakoboss7

Thank you for your reply,

i dont want to permanently have it at P0, but like a toggle switch or a script or something that i can use it on the desktop as it was in the past adrenalin drivers.


----------



## chris89

What you can do is just replace all the power states same as P0, clock & voltage. Try it. Then when u want to go back to full speed 3d then reset Wattman or Adrenalin performance tuning & when you wanna force P0 again just do that again.


----------



## iakoboss7

@all how many *gb/s* do you get with poclmembench at stock and your oc profile?

on my Sapphire RX 480 8GB Nitro+ OC stock i get ~*195gb/s*
with *UberMix v3.3 Stable* i get ~*222gb/s*
with *UberMix v3.3 Stable* and @2060mhz (max oc without memory errors) i get ~*228gb/s*

On the 1st post under *v3.x Results-* generaleamon gets *stock* ~*214-216gb/s*

is there an issue on my gpu? or everyone else gets ~*195gb/s* stock, like mine?


----------



## Gordon232

p4n0rz said:


> Anyone knows how to edit display outputs? I want to try to make a BIOS without any display outputs, like the Sapphire Nitro mining ones.
> 
> Sapphire NITRO RX 470 Mining Specs
> 
> But i can't find where are the changes from a normal one, does anyone knows?





Jumy said:


> someone has a clean version SRBPolaris for share? i only found with keylogger inside
> 
> pay attention!!!
> 
> 
> or a good version PBE? all go to mining always


in the latest updates SRBPolaris V3.5 works with modified cards


----------



## prprgndr

Hello
Question I am hoping someone here can help me answer.
My RX 560 does not currently support UEFI (GOP error when trying to disable CSM).
Is there anyway to patch this?
This is my card in GPU-Z:








GPVHOSO RX 560 VBIOS


4 GB GDDR5, 1150 MHz GPU, 1500 MHz Memory




www.techpowerup.com




Any help would be appreciated greatly.


----------

